# Sticky  Get anything new?



## Boston&Maine

I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz

Sorry, I haven't bought anything new in eons...I prefer box lots, yard sales and flea markets for my hobby shopping.


----------



## Lownen

I just ordered the Thomas, James, Henry and Percy trains from Plaza Japan. I don't have it yet, it's still on its way from Japan.

Our friend Josh carries all the B'mann HO scale Thomas, but not the N scale Tomix. In a way I'm not surprised. Very few American suppliers import Tomix, and I don't know of any who actually have Thomas in stock at the moment.


----------



## sptrains.com

I just ordered in 4 LED lighting kits for the heighvyweight cars that I have. I'm looking forward to putting them in, and since their battery powered, I didn't have to worry about swapping out trucks with electrical pick ups. I'll post pictures once I have them in place.


----------



## Lownen

My Thomas trains came today. Man that was fast for stuff shipped from Japan.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lownen said:


> My Thomas trains came today. Man that was fast for stuff shipped from Japan.


Good, now the next step is for you to post up pictures of everything for all of us to see, or else :knock_teeth_out:

Just kidding of course


----------



## Boston&Maine

So with the revenue I got from selling a couple items on eBay I bought another Lionel Standard O boxcar... As you can see, I made an offer and it was accepted... How was my offer though? Like I did not want to low ball him, but do you think it was still to high? LOL, the MSRP is $70 on that piece 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350054556279


----------



## sptrains.com

Congrats, looks like a fair offer to me. I'm just laying the groundwork for a 80' x 280' garden railroad.


----------



## Boston&Maine

sptrains.com said:


> I'm just laying the groundwork for a 80' x 280' garden railroad.


Please tell me that the railroad near your house will be in the background of the outdoor layout


----------



## Chessie6459

The other day I received some decals for a steam engine and a gondola. Hope to be putting them on here soon.


----------



## Grain Box

My uncle brought me some stuff last weekend, A CP F-M Train Master and Really highly Detailed Cargill Tank car.


----------



## smokey

I recently got some #4 and #6 switches and a couple girders.

I'm trying to get rid of all the snap switches excpt for maybe a few in the yard, and I'm trying to make it all #6s on the mains to run whatever I want.

Enough of these 4-axle babies :laugh:


----------



## smokey

I won this today. Not a bad price.

I've been watching this, but I can already see it's gonna be outta my range :rippedhand:. Ehh, good for the seller. I'm a cheap bastid


----------



## Boston&Maine

smokey said:


> I've been watching this, but I can already see it's gonna be outta my range :rippedhand:. Ehh, good for the seller. I'm a cheap bastid


Wow, that is very nice... I say go for it!


----------



## smokey

Boston&Maine said:


> Wow, that is very nice... I say go for it!


He can custom build them to suit, if anyone's interested :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

smokey said:


> He can custom build them to suit, if anyone's interested :thumbsup:


I am not one to put my money where my mouth is; I am a cheapskate too :welcome:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Boston&Maine said:


> So with the revenue I got from selling a couple items on eBay I bought another Lionel Standard O boxcar...


This finally came in yesterday... It is just like my other MTH Premier UP 50' double door boxcar, except much more detailed, LOL... It is so cool being able to open up the end doors on this car


----------



## Boston&Maine

Wow, I have not bought anything related to trains for almost four months; I think I am going through withdrawal, LOL... Anyone else come across any good deals lately?


----------



## shaygetz

All for the price of postage...and there's still another box on the way...:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

shaygetz said:


> All for the price of postage...and there's still another box on the way...:thumbsup:


Holy cow, that is just amazing! Where on earth do you find all of these great deals; share or ban


----------



## shaygetz

Boston&Maine said:


> Holy cow, that is just amazing! Where on earth do you find all of these great deals; share or ban


Connections man, connections. I've got yard salers that cruise the country for me and give me a ring whenever they come across deals like this. These were found in a barn hayloft in Maryland and were free for the asking. Some nice pieces include a Black & Decker box car, a Campbell's Soup caboose and a Tyco auto rack with the hard to find Camaro load.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Free!!, now thats what I call a steal, I mean a deal..lol I got some new stuff, nothing speacial, I need to take pics. Right now I need to buy a digital camera..like soon. Cause I don't think my mom is liking me borrowing it all the time:laugh: Plus I can Railfan and make videos and post them on youtube


----------



## tworail

Hmm, let see .. 

Some vintage Marklin stuff, a couple sets and a some track and switches, since I was contemplating building a small analog layout.

Also scored some pieces missing from my LGB collection including a 2046 Furka Oberalp rack loco (been looking for one of these for quite a while now), a 3070 Deutsche Bundesbahn coach to replace the one I got a while ago from eBay that had a mouse living in it at some point and wrecked it, as well as a 3163 Zillertalbahn coach to complement the 3164 I have.

I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


> a 3070 Deutsche Bundesbahn coach to replace the one I got a while ago from eBay that had a mouse living in it at some point and wrecked it


Hahaha, I remeber you posting about this... Glad to see you got a better one


----------



## shaygetz

tworail said:


> I'll post some pics soon!


You are hereby sentenced to thirty daze playing with a Brio trains playset while listening to "Britney Spears Sings Boxcar Willy" at double speed...

Pics, man, pics...


----------



## Boston&Maine

shaygetz said:


> You are hereby sentenced to thirty daze playing with a Brio trains playset


Hey, I still have some Brio from when I was a kid... Want some pictures of that?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I just got some used train stuff yesterday at work!! I will post pics on wednesday.


----------



## fsm1000

I got a digitrax Super Chief  Other then that not much


----------



## fsm1000

Oh yeah, and started a new layout too


----------



## Boston&Maine

fsm1000 said:


> I got a digitrax Super Chief  Other then that not much


Super Chiefs rock; I love that warbonnet paint scheme Santa Fe had :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## fsm1000

Boston&Maine said:


> Super Chiefs rock; I love that warbonnet paint scheme Santa Fe had :smilie_daumenpos:


um er welllllll it is not THAT Super chief LOL. It is the DCC controller for a company called Digitrax.

Here is a link to what I have
http://www.digitrax.com/prd_sc_set.php

I hope that clears things up for you 

And yes I like Santa fes Chief too [the F unit one]


----------



## Boston&Maine

fsm1000 said:


> um er welllllll it is not THAT Super chief LOL. It is the DCC controller for a company called Digitrax.


LOL, oops


----------



## fsm1000

Bob gee ok that's twice you inserted your foot in your mouth on my forums LOL. You are running out of feet guy  LOL


----------



## B.C.RAIL

!!!OK I got some new stuff...well it's old but new to me  I was at work one day and a regular customer came to me with a box of old railroad stuff from a garage sale he was at. I posted a bunch of pics in the photo gallery. I was suppose to post the pics yesterday but had to get use to my new camera


----------



## Boston&Maine

That looks like a good bunch of locomotives you picked up BC Rail... That big rig in the background caught my eye... Is it a Kenworth or Peterbilt, or something else? LOL


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yes all the locos work with some maintence needed. The truck in the back.. I don't know what it is..It is remote-controlled..It was made by a brand called Ruff 'n' Tuff..cheap plastic too..


----------



## Boston&Maine

Can you say SNIPED? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300277502558


motiveloco( 36) US $25.55 Dec-07-08 19:24:08 PST
i***n( 0 ) US $25.00 Dec-07-08 18:16:48 PST
i***f( 4 ) US $19.00 Dec-07-08 19:22:44 PST
i***f( 4 ) US $17.00 Dec-07-08 19:21:41 PST
i***f( 4 ) US $15.01 Dec-07-08 19:20:07 PST
s***r( 633) US $10.01 Dec-07-08 15:22:17 PST


----------



## T-Man

Sniping well there's pros and cons. For one they drive up the price. you can prevent it. I keep a high ceiling on a wanted item. The last second guy never bids enough. One item i saved by 18 cents.If an item is underpriced I bid with a few minutes left to feel out the ceiling. I sometimes bid on no bid items and let it ride. Those tend to get sniped but I won't pay more. Trains are never scarce on ebay. Too bad you don't know the bidders that tells you a lot. The low number guys always overbid. I tend to shy away from those. Because of the large number of items they do peak close to the end anyway. Congrats on the item!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I have my ceilings with sniping as well... The $25.55 was the highest I wanted to go... I just like to bid at the last minute rather than putting in a high-bid earlier on...


----------



## stationmaster

I just reserved my 20th Century Limited with Walthers.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked up a couple more cars including this Santa Fe wood chip hopper car... I bought everything from the same guy, and when I was looking through his completed listings I noticed that this car did not sell (from like a week ago)... I sent him a message with an offer and he was nice enough to relist it for me with a Buy It Now price of my offer :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

Sharp loooking car B&M.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tworail said:


> Sharp loooking car B&M.


Thanks, I like it... A few years ago my local hobby shop had one of these but I did not buy it, something I always regretted... I love the big cars like these


----------



## Boston&Maine

I got my cars in the mail today... The guy transposed my PO Box number, but luckily the Post Office sorted everything out and I am glad that someone else did not make off with my trains! 

The seller also said they were "new in original box" and rated them a C-9... Well, from looking at the trucks it looks like they did go around the tracks a few times... They were not damaged or anything, so they must have been handled by a responsible modeler... I figured it was not worth my time to complain since I will end up running them someday... Still though, to me new is new and used is used, period 

---------------

So did anyone get anything for Christmas? I just ask for money and then buy the trains of my choice :lol_hitting:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ah very nice B&M!


----------



## tworail

Don't bother complaining... Unless you are positive the item is brand new, it's just not worth it, I have now held my tongue quite a few times in eBay land... Sad to say, but expect that at least someone tested the trains out before you did 

Hard to tell on certain models though.. Alot of my 'nicer' LGB passenger coaches have steel wheels and it's impossible to tell if they have been on the tracks before.


----------



## stationmaster

WAAAAA-HOOOOOO!!!!!! Just got a replacement for my Rivarossi 2-8-8-2 NW Mallet!!!! I have to post on the Classifieds that I no longer need another. I'd take one if the price is right though.

$79 on EBAY!!!! It is an older model, having more cast parts where my original had plastic parts. I did snipe though. Feel bad about that, but I've recovered.

My original was my Dad's(passed in July,1999). I had loaned it to a rail modeling club to pull a 100-car coal load for a local show. When I opened it a few weeks after it was returned, I found that it must have hit the floor. Drivers bent, frame cracked.....And no one knew what happened. Imagine that!!! I'll probably still have the original repaired, if I can find someone that can do that. I heard of a place in, or near Cincinnati, but can't find any info on it. Anyone have any recommendations please forward them to me.

The engines have different road numbers, might be neat to have (2)100-car consists running at the same time. I definitely have enough coal cars to make that happen. I could actually use one of my decopods(10-wheelers) I'd have to set up the whole layout in order to be able to have THAT many cars on the layout all at once. 

I may just build a display for Dad's old Mallet, with a few of coal cars and a 'boose. I'd hate to break it again if I ever get it fixed. Accident do happen. Seems such a waste not to run it though. Dad would want it rolling on the rails, I'm sure.

I received for Christmas some passenger cars to finish my Wabash, Monon, and Pere Marquette trains. The Pere Marquette will need a more applicable engine as the train is now being headed by a Berkshire, normally a high speed freight loco. Looking for an E-8, F-7, or a newer steam engine to pull it. The Wabash has a set of E-8 A/B's. The Monon is towed by a set of F-7, A/B's. I also have a set of Alco PA/B for the Monon and the Nickel Plate. 

The Conductor(my better half) went to a lot of trouble locating a couple of the cars. She can be a sweetheart sometimes. And she is the "chief scenic designer" on the layout, a good thing to have around.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Wow! nice catch! Ya it's weird how people don't know what happen to your stuff..eh..lol


----------



## stationmaster

I'm not "loaning" anything unless I am participating. Live and learn. 

I haven't received the engine yet, it "in the mail". I hope that it is up to its description and my expectations. A great "add" to the collection if it's anywhere close. 

I have the decoder plug and speaker sitting on top of the "tool box". The soldering iron is at the ready too. I am just installing a decoder plug and will use the decoder from the "busted" Mallet until I can order another decoder. I can't remember where I got the sound chip for the Mallet. Gotta dig that up. I do know that it was rather salty, but DOES SOUND GOOD. Mallets and other compounds sound so much different from other engines.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ya, I wouldn't loan any of my engines to a club. And i feel a bit embarrased to ask this but what is a the mallet?...


----------



## stationmaster

A compound steam engine. Similar to the UP's Big Boys. Here is a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-8-8-2


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ah I see, thanks for the link.


----------



## arthur

*new*

Ordered the silverado/virgina truckee set g scale will be here friday hopefully


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice..would like to see some pics..


----------



## stationmaster

arthur said:


> Ordered the silverado/virgina truckee set g scale will be here friday hopefully



Last piece of G-scale I bought was about three years ago. I bought a Shay and it was $ALTY.....Think I'll stay with HO. A friend has the units you are anticipating. Nice little, figuratively speaking, set up.


----------



## fsm1000

B.C.RAIL said:


> Ya, I wouldn't loan any of my engines to a club. And i feel a bit embarrased to ask this but what is a the mallet?...


These might help.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mallet_locomotive

http://loggingmallets.railfan.net/

http://www.american-rails.com/mallet-type.html

Hope it helps


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Thank you Stephen.


----------



## stationmaster

It showed up today in the mail. I haven't opened it yet. Feels like Christmas.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Sweeet!!...I bet U can't wait..eh..lol


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I got some new stuff today. 
I bought a Campbell's soup company train collection, Limited Edition. They are "Life-Like" models..in HO.
It says 1982 on the side of the engine. I'm woundering if these we're made in 1982...








They appear to be in perfect condition..not even a speck of dust... They we're not in a box..just in a display case in the store..
I have more photos of them also..


----------



## stationmaster

Many collectibles, such as your train, are dated as yours is. I have statues of wildlife that are dated on the bottom. I also have a limited edition circus train by Bachman, from 1978, that the engine is numbered 1978.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ah very cool then!! And I noticed the motor is located in the front of the engine....just like my alco's


----------



## stationmaster

B.C.RAIL said:


> Ah very cool then!! And I noticed the motor is located in the front of the engine....just like my alco's


....and my car. :laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

ahahhaha LOL


----------



## arthur

Set is from 1982. I grew up on a tomato farm in Southern New Jersy. That set was from 1982. Campbel Soups in Camden New Jersey , Camden Yards a penn rr swich area had one there


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool!


----------



## arthur

*pic*

picture


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool..hmmmm..I wounder how many of these sets we're made..


----------



## arthur

*set*

It was a pretty poplar set back in the 80's in the philadelphia, new jersey area


----------



## stationmaster

Look on the engine or the cars, it may say #? of #?. That would give you a pretty good clue. Many collectibles are marked that way. Usually found on the bottom.


----------



## Southern

*Soup*










This is one of the cars that survived my childhood.

John


----------



## Southern

I got 3 new car for Christmas. Two box and one covered hopper. Yes, they are all southern railway.


----------



## stationmaster

The Mallet is awesome!!!! Haven't run it yet. Got to install the decoder. I may let my enthusiasm get the best of me and hook up 50 cars and run it analog for a couple of laps. Whatcha think?


----------



## Southern

stationmaster said:


> The Mallet is awesome!!!! Haven't run it yet. Got to install the decoder. I may let my enthusiasm get the best of me and hook up 50 cars and run it analog for a couple of laps. Whatcha think?


I say run it. and run it now!


----------



## stationmaster

Gotta get off here, eat lunch,.... I've sat here all morning with it in front of me on the computer desk. I'll quit working here in a bit and give it a spin. I might try 100 coal cars just to see if it's as strong as the broken one. The old one pulled 203 cars on a 3% grade. I've NEVER seen any engine do that. Single headed. A real horse.


----------



## Southern

what brand is it?


----------



## stationmaster

Rivaraossi., from the '70's. The broken one is from the late '80's-early '90's. And it was a real horse!! I am hoping to get the busted one fixed. I think it hit the floor while on loan to a train club for a big show. 

I am really partial to the steam engines. I've got some really good diesels, a bunch of Proto 2000 E-7's and 8's, and some pretty healthy F's and but they can't pull the number of cars my steam engines can. Even the Proto 2000 and Spectrum Dash-9's can't stand up.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Southern said:


> This is one of the cars that survived my childhood.


That is a really nice car! And I like the bridge too..hehe


----------



## Southern

Thanks. I just finished making the bridge. It's still on the work bench wanting to get some more paint.


----------



## stationmaster

The Mallet runs!!! It's not the horse that it's counterpart is, wheels started slipping at 139 cars. I'll have to add some traction wheels. Operation was a bit jerky but, it hasn't been run in awhile and could use a good cleaning. The more it ran the better it was.


----------



## arthur

*Arrival*

Well i recieved my new (g ) virginia truckee set. Temp. Set up.going to work into one of my layouts a mix of ho--g--o27.


----------



## Boston&Maine

arthur said:


> Attached Images 12Genoa-m.jpg (18.1 KB, 0 views)


That is one big G scale train! 

LOL


----------



## arthur

*Pic*

Virginia truckee line


----------



## stationmaster

My buddy has a third car. Maybe he bought a second coach.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

stationmaster said:


> Look on the engine or the cars, it may say #? of #?. That would give you a pretty good clue. Many collectibles are marked that way. Usually found on the bottom.


I found a number..not sure it is it...


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked up a UP tank car the other day... It was the first time that I did not snipe an item that I won on eBay


----------



## stationmaster

Boston&Maine said:


> I picked up a UP tank car the other day... It was the first time that I did not snipe an item that I won on eBay


Kudos. Sometimes one gets lucky. But, I have a hard time picturing you at the keyboard in camo........:lol_hitting:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Item Specifics - Grading (Model RR, Trains)
Grading: C-9 Factory New-Brand New

Type : Flatcar with Trailers
Scale : 0 SCALE

Brand : MTH
Transportation Type : Railroad & Trains

--------------------

MTH Premier 20-98107 Union Pacific Flatcar w/ Trailers - NEVER RUN!

You are viewing an MTH Premier 20-98107 Union Pacific Flatcar w/ 20' Trailers. It is in EXCELLENT NEVER RUN - NEVER out of the box condition.

--------------------

















It looks like it was dropped since the crack and dented corner are on the same corner of the piece of rolling stock


----------



## stationmaster

Whoa!!! I'd return it.


----------



## Boston&Maine

stationmaster said:


> Whoa!!! I'd return it.


I thought about that... I payed $25 plus $10 shipping for it, and then there would be another $10 fee to ship it back to him bringing the total to $45... Then I would get the $25 back that I payed for the actual item putting me at a loss of $20 ($45 - $25)... I could list it on eBay (with proper disclosure) and if it sells for $20 then I would only be out $15 ($35 - $20)...

I will see what his response is first


----------



## stationmaster

File a claim with PayPal. I've done that on a few occasions. I actually got a pair of Bose 901, series II's and a pair of Bose 301, series II's for free. The foam rings and the foam covers were damaged. They were advertised as in excellent shape with no damage, .... I was willing to send them back on their dime. You've got the pics...Don't need much else. 

Maybe the seller will give you a full refund, sans shipping and you keep the cars. Worth a try. Doesn't cost a thing. Just leave negative feedbck and the buyer will come up for air. But, I'd contact the seller first and give them a chance to settle the dispute.

The process really works. Just stand your ground.


----------



## shaygetz

Sorry to hear that. If it's any consolation, I had three locos I was trying to sell that were NIB---or so I thought. When they didn't sell, I took them home and forgot about them 'til next swap meet. When that came around, on a whim, I took them out of the box to give them a closer look. On the blind side of 2 locos were tiny cracks in the same corner that I would not have seen had I left them in the box. The other have a split clevis on the drive. I'd have looked awful bad had I sold them. Don't know what caused all that as they were NIB but I'm glad they didn't sell the first go 'round.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I thought about that possibility too... IMO though, if the package is not sealed (like most train cars) then it should be inspected first, just to be 100% sure... If this is the case hopefully he will insist on me returning it...


----------



## stationmaster

Boston&Maine said:


> I thought about that possibility too... IMO though, if the package is not sealed (like most train cars) then it should be inspected first, just to be 100% sure... If this is the case hopefully he will insist on me returning it...


I agree with that. Hidden damage can happen anytime. But, one should inspect the package and contents if possible.

Stand your ground on your issue. Don't let him take you. No seller on ebay wants negs.


----------



## Boston&Maine

stationmaster said:


> No seller on ebay wants negs.


Mmm, especially when they have a 100% feedback rating


----------



## Southern

E-bayer 100% rating for me.

I sold a "lot" of train stuff that I listed as Junk, parts.

The rating from the buyer was " better than expected". dang! I should have done a better job listing.


----------



## stationmaster

Southern said:


> E-bayer 100% rating for me.
> 
> I sold a "lot" of train stuff that I listed as Junk, parts.
> 
> The rating from the buyer was " better than expected". dang! I should have done a better job listing.


Or asked for more money....lol


----------



## Boston&Maine

Well, he claimed that he truely never took it out of the box and is going to reimburse me full shipping charges, so it is going back in the mail today


----------



## T-Man

I was going to say crazy glue it. After you have kids the cars will all look the same.LOL 
I paid 30 for my used B&M 6464. 25 new is cheep.
It was worth it just to see the be careful next to the crack!


----------



## stationmaster

Boston&Maine said:


> Well, he claimed that he truely never took it out of the box and is going to reimburse me full shipping charges, so it is going back in the mail today


Woo-hoo!!!! And the winner is..... Good job. Lesson learned I'd guess. An "A" for the day.


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> After you have kids the cars will all look the same.


Either one, I am not going to have kids, or two, they will never see my model train set and I will build them their own... I am too OCD; my trains must be perfect


----------



## shaygetz

Boston&Maine said:


> Either one, I am not going to have kids, or two, they will never see my model train set and I will build them their own... I am too OCD; my trains must be perfect


Oh dude...you ain't lived until you've heard a tiny little voice say, "Uh oh.", from the vicinity of your layout...


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Just got these from ebay. Pennsy stuff.


----------



## stationmaster

Sweet!


----------



## T-Man

I bought the odd duck of Lionel today. The 520 electric, actually 2 but one is missing a shell.CTT mag listed it as a top ten worst mainly it didn't fit into their design as an interesting engine. It is very simple and was affordable for it's time. I couldn't resist and have bee 520 crazy since the article. I plan to do a clean up demo on it. Will post a pic of the duckling soon.I have to look for another 520 shell now.Among my other projects.

Nice pic's CHIEF!!!!











The dealer said it ran. It did an, inch. Both motors are working now. No pantograph on top.
That top looks familiar. Where have I seen it before?











Anti aircraft always looked better than a pantograph.


----------



## Southern

*Air Brush*

I am in trouble now. A very good Friend has given me, on long term loan, an air brush to use. Now I just have to clean it and learn how to work it.










So what do y'all think? I am going to need help with this thing.


----------



## stationmaster

Get a piece of plywood about 18" square. Practice with it. You'll be a pro in a week.


----------



## Southern

stationmaster said:


> Get a piece of plywood about 18" square. Practice with it. You'll be a pro in a week.


 
Hum... The work beach is plywood. The good news is that all of the directions are with it.


----------



## Southern

T-Man said:


> Anti aircraft  always looked better than a pantograph.


 
As a private pilot, I don't like it.

Other than that AA thing it looks great. put the pantograph so the airplanes will be safe.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I sniped two items tonight, one by $0.12 and the other by $0.05! Nothing puts a smile on my face like that does 

This is the ends of my funds for now though, LOL


----------



## stationmaster

Boston&Maine said:


> I sniped two items tonight, one by $0.12 and the other by $0.05! Nothing puts a smile on my face like that does
> 
> This is the ends of my funds for now though, LOL


What did you get, ya ol' sniper?


----------



## Boston&Maine

My first piece of Atlas rolling stock (see O scale thread) and an MTH stock car from a UP merger set...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

*More new stuff! *

I picked up some used assortment of train stuff. Mostly Lionel and Tyco and a couple Lima. Some of it needs parts..









Lionel GP7 and Caboose









A Tyco 2-8-0 Consilidation...?

A couple days later I went to the local hobby shop and picked up some new rolling stock and loco..Turned out to be a dummy.hwell: Guess who the dummy is now..eh. But I'll buy the running one next time.









A Life-Like Alco FPA-2

I got more photos at my photobucket: 
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll288/ColinREV/trains/


----------



## stationmaster

Nice Alco PA.

Bob


----------



## Southern

Yep I got someting new.










I posted a pic in the gallery. I got this great running engine from Stationmaster.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Kudos.  What is it? ..like Kato..Life-like..
It looks like a GP38..

Cheers, Colin.


----------



## stationmaster

An Athearn. Pulls like an Atlas though. Glad you like it, John. Looks like it found a good home.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

B.C.RAIL said:


> I picked up some used assortment of train stuff. Mostly Lionel and Tyco and a couple Lima. Some of it needs parts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tyco 2-8-0 Consilidation...?


It is a Consoldation.Your Tyco is indeed an oldie. My version dates to 1978 256-15 a 0-8-0. Yours with the extra handrails in front and on the cowcatcher dates to 1976 245-15
See site








Cab number 638

Enjoy
Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Nice finds, guys...:thumbsup:

Took the kids out to IHOP today to give momma a break, then took them yard sailing and then to the flea market...they had a blast.

I did too...










...the contents of one box, all are near mint condition.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Oh very nice Shay.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Wow 1976.  That's old..

Though..sad thing is...the tender doesnt run...hwell:

I'll try n' find some time to take it apart and tinker with it...

Cheers.
Colin.


----------



## T-Man

Mister Bob,good find. The weather here is still a little brisk for outdoor fun.I have yet to find any snap track at a sale around here.hwell:

Oh, BC I am sure the Lionel HO dates to the early 80's. Johhnny Cash Advert era. Your motor isn't that great, it has the small grear, so try not to rip it off the armature when you bench test it. It' called a Power Torque motor.
The nice thing is that you have a fancier front with a lamp too!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Well, the older, the more rare it is.. I like rare stuff. 

I'm not to familliar with Johhny..though his music is great. 

The motor looks fine...I bet it needs some cleaning..and probably has sat around for years. Ya I noticed the front lamp is mounter on the top tip end. And the handrails give it a nice look. 

Cheers.
Colin.


----------



## stationmaster

You guys made me jealous. I'm out trying to snipe something on Ebay. I did buy a new depot on Ebay today for just over $8. Here's a link...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWNX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

A little weathering and it will be just right, don'tcha think?

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I'm going to be buying something off Ebay within next week.

Nice catch Stationmaster.

Cheers.
Colin.


----------



## stationmaster

Colin, the depot looks very similar to a NKP depot located in Payne, Ohio, The better half's hometown. The town had it moved to their local park along with a bay side NKP caboose. 

Bob


----------



## LuRcH

I just got my fathers old trains form my sister. I have not opened them yet, she say they are overland model, & pacific fast mail. Hve any of you heared of these before?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool, I've heard of Overland Models.


----------



## shaygetz

LuRcH said:


> I just got my fathers old trains form my sister. I have not opened them yet, she say they are overland model, & pacific fast mail. Hve any of you heared of these before?


You may have some serious pieces there, Lurch. PFM has been out of business for quite some time. Overland is still around, both specialize in limited run brass, PFM usually less than 300 pieces per model, Overland sometimes goes as low as 50. You really want to research what you have before you consider selling or taking any offers.


----------



## stationmaster

Overland is a quality product line. Congrats. If you don't want them I just may be able to find a place in he layout for them. But, you might have to twist my arm to take them...lol

As I mentioned earlier I finally received the depot. In addition, I bought a MoW rail cleaning car. It is missing a chimney, but I have the fix in the parts box. Scoping a deal on some more G-scale track. Hopefully.......

Bob


----------



## T-Man

*HO*

Fresh from the train show. A used Rivarossi 2-8-4.The gentleman said it didn't work well. I got it for 25, cleaned the wheels and bench tested at full throttle. Something was up but after 30 seconds it came to life. I guess it just needed to be run.


















history


----------



## stationmaster

I've been trying to locate a deal like that. The Pere Marquette Berkshire is a part of the big "real train" show this summer in Alpena, Michigan. I helped to restore a sister Berkshire, the NKP 765. 

Great find. If you ever want to divest of that engine, I'm your first contact.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice catch, T-man.

I still need to fix my 2-8-0 (the tender that is)
I haven't gotten to take it apart..yet.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work, T:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I got some stuff today.









I got another BN caboose, but this one is weathered. 









I got another CP caboose.









I got this real looking caboose with sepreate grab handrails..which is so cool. 









I got a second Alco, this time it's powered. 
This one is slightly different from the dummy. it has a front number board and has a fan that spins along with the motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

BC I like those grab rails. I have never seen wire ones before but it gets me thinking. It is a nice detail.Enjoy the AA unit.The Canadian Pacific is a cool logo.

Thanks for the comments on the Berkshire, if I get to run the engine other than a small circle I will try a quick video.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ya I think it's sweet. The top is not attached to the shell, so I was thinking maybe I could put something in it..maybe light it up.....I need to add a weight to it as well.

The AA unit is cool too, I wanna get a B unit for that cool look.
Oh forgot to mention I also bought a hand full of parts..and stuff. Like wheels, couplers, rails, horns and other misc stuff.


----------



## stationmaster

Is it a Proto 2000? I am putting together a couple of passenger trains for a group. The road is to be CP. One of the member is from Toronto. Actually two trains. There are 24 members and a 24 car passenger train would be a MONSTER!! 

Using Alcos or E8's on the diesel consist. The other unit will be steam. Gotta love the Alco's though.

Good catch.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

The engine is Life-Like.

--Edit It's actually a Proto 2000....oops. 
I thought it was a Athearn because of the holes in the bottom for the motor mount and the type of trucks.


----------



## stationmaster

Oh, boy, am I going to be in trouble now. I just ordered (4)Paragon2 NYC J1e/d Hudsons with Synchronized Smoke and Sound from Factory Direct Trains. On sale now so, what the heck. The NYC part of the layout should just about be complete except for a few more diesels. I'd like to get a couple of more C's, and the rest of the Broadway Limited.

Now to concentrate on the Wabash, Monon, C&O, and NKP.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Trouble...?? And how much will that cost you?! lol


----------



## stationmaster

Not quite $1200.

Bob


----------



## glgraphix

Just won a 2-8-2 Mantua with tender off ebay for $26! I have dealt with this guy a few times, real nice stuff too. And its undecorated too, lol.
Been looking for a Mikado for some time now, my son is going nuts, lol.
Kevin


----------



## stationmaster

Yeh, Miks are nice. And the Mantua model is heavy enough to pull a few cars if you add a couple of traction wheels. Nice grab.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

$1200..wow. 

Nice catch Kevin. I like Mikado's.


----------



## Boston&Maine

All of this new stuff you guys have picked up looks great! I will probably not be getting anything new for a while though


----------



## stationmaster

In case some of you have forgotten, I have a 2-8-8-2 Mallet NW that was broken on loan to a club for a very special train show a few years back. Bent both sets of drivers, cracked the frame. No one knew any thing about what might have happened to it. It had obviously hit the flore and SOMEONE had tried to repari it.

Anyway, I got some parts from a VERY generous man. Shaking with anticipation, I grab my engine and begin removing parts. I open the box, ........the stuff is different. My engine has a 5-pole can motor, a brass flywheel, twin drive shafts, and gear towers reminiscent of the Athearn models. 

I go to the bench and retrieve one of my older Mallets, circ. 1970. I pull the boiler, sho 'nuff. The same as what I received. 

I am going to go ahead and use the parts sent. Looking for a motor now. 

If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I got my first train stuff from ebay! 









A Tyco BN spot light caboose.
IT's cool, but I don't like how they wired/setup the wheels and metal contacts. On each truck has metal wheels on one side and plastic on the other. And vice-versa the other truck. So the electrical pickup is kinda ok...
I bought two of them.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220382122206
The second one will come soon..

The second one just arrived..10 days later.


----------



## shaygetz

Great buy there, B.C.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

There are two of them, both of which I have...



















These are my newest purchase, one I'd like to do for my blog. It's a forum car, the only one out there that I know of right now...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yea, they are nice. I need to buy some parts for it. I need abrake wheel, smoke stack and a lens for the lamp.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I went to the hobby shop and picked up 7 used engines.
The previous owner repainted some of them to his own railroad name and weathered some of them.









Rivarossi Krauss-Maffei ML4000.









Athearn EMD FP45. (dummy)









unknown maker EMD E9.









Mantua-Tyco Alco C430.









Athearn GE U30B









Athearn EMD GP7 w/o Dynamic brake. (dummy)









Athearn EMD SW1500 Calf-Cow.


----------



## Lester Perry

Just today, got 5 bottles of acrylic paint and some 2 part 5 minute glue. and a few days ago I bout 2 atlas under table switch machines. thats it for quit some time.
Les


----------



## Southern

i here ya lester.

I still have two under table switches to install


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I just recieved in the mail, a Athearn BCrail GE C44-9W shell.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=250388854088


----------



## Lester Perry

Stopped at new model RR shop. they had select acrylic paint for 99 cents a bottle(they were unusual colors). I picked up 5 bottles. Also some 2 part epoxy.
Also got a lazy Susan for painting.
Les


----------



## brandino

sptrains.com said:


> I just ordered in 4 LED lighting kits for the heighvyweight cars that I have. I'm looking forward to putting them in, and since their battery powered, I didn't have to worry about swapping out trucks with electrical pick ups. I'll post pictures once I have them in place.


Are you using a 4x8 or what size board.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

More stuff. 

I got in the mail a couple of days ago.
5 Athearn Hi-cube 86' boxcars, three are CP, one CN and the last DTI.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190299354608

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190299353252


























When I was looking at them on the listing, they looked really cool.
But once I got them they were bigger than I assumed.
These are now my longest pieces of rolling stock.
I cant wait till I get a Autorack..they are 89'. 

BTW: 200th post.


----------



## T-Man

*249e*

My local hobby shop had a surprise for me today, a 265T tender. I couldn't resist. Now my 249E has the right tender, not a whistle but it will do. The wheels needed some cleaning and it was repainted at some time. This will go well with the 610 and 612 I am working on now.


----------



## glgraphix

Got my first Spectrum 3-trk Shay yesterday in the mail. Won it on the 'bay, and when it came, was brandnew in the plastic. I thought my son and I would go nuts until I got it open, lol.
I see now why they cost soooo much, this thing is detailed to the hilt. Very nice piece.
Kevin


----------



## Lester Perry

I have one also. It is a gooooood locomotive. It is one of my better running locomotives.


----------



## shaygetz

Good for you, Kevin. I have one, they're sweet.

Got this at a yard sale. Technically it is a model railroad, the locomotive is self-propelled and picks up its power thru the rails. The coach is lighted as well as most of the features and includes a working carousel, grade crossing arm and signal. My Christmas spread just got a little busier...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice catch, It's christmas in May. lol


----------



## glgraphix

Thats kind of neat. Looks to be in great shape.
Hohoho, lol.
Kevin


----------



## stationmaster

Rather neat, Bob. I've got one similar but it has a magnet under the tracks. A cheap rip off of yours.

Bob


----------



## stationmaster

An Add, I just bought, online, an HO Burlington Zephyr set with (4)additional cars. And the better half is not talking to me again. We'll see how long that lasts. I may have to buy some more. lol

Bob


----------



## fsm1000

Don't know if this qualifies but, I did make new videos of installing my decoder in my shay. So I suppose that's new 

Follow the links on my main page. [You will actually have to scroll down and READ to find it LOL ]

Enjoy


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ok, I have a question for those of you that know a bit about the prototypical side of things. When GE names their engines.. 
What is proper : C44-9W or 9-44CW 
and C40-8W or 8-40CW

It confuses me to no end.


----------



## stationmaster

The *W* stands for "*Wide cab*". The "*C*" for axle configuration. I believe.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Hmmmm. That does make some sense, It's just the order they perfer is what im confused about. I know A is for single axle, B is double axel, C is triple and D is quad-axel.


----------



## stationmaster

Just received, in the mail, a new ice house and platform. I will place it near my meat packing plant and my fruit shippers building. I will need to either extend the spur or locate a new spur.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

More stuff. 

I haven't been posting anything that I have been recieving lately...So without further to do..Here is a list.

Two Athearn GATX tank cars #2600, #2605.
A Walthers BCrail bulkhead Flatcar #818453.
A Life-Like Burlington Northern F40PH #9987 with matching caboose #41576.
Two Bachmann Canadian National extended vision cabooses' #79355.
A Life-Like BCrail GP38-2 #720.
A Model-Power CPrail Alco RS-2 #8407.
Two Front Range/ McKean BCrail kits #871205, #871221.
One Roundhouse BCrail gondola #9256.
One Lima CPrail Alco C420 #4718 (that makes three..)
Two Walthers BCrail bulkhead flatcars #16152, #17439.
One AHM Burlington Northern Alco C424 #853.
One Athearn RTR BNSF SW1000 #3616. (with DCC quick plug equipped)
One Athearn RTR BN SW1000 #580. (with DCC quick plug equipped)
One Life-Like Canadian National GP38-2 #5506.
One Athearn BCrail C44-9WL #4644
One Athearn Soo Line GP38-2 #2345. Ex- MILW 365.
One Athearn BN GP50 #3107










I have photos of the rest in my photobucket. It would make this post to big..
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll288/ColinREV/trains/


----------



## stationmaster

*FINALLY!!!!!!!*

I FINALLY won a P2K BL2 on eBay!!!!! After about a year of trying, I finally sniped one!!! 
pictures upon delivery. It's in Monon livery( a good thing). I do need another as well as a couple in C&O colors.

Now to find a 'boose. I can't believe that out of nearly (50)cabeese, I don't have a single Monon or Wabash. I collect them and have never seen either road available or been broke when I did see one. I'll get a few though. 

I have a collection of engines and for each engine goes a caboose. Mostly older diesels and steam engines with cupola or bay window tail cars. I usually throw in a few cars to complete the sets.

But, the BL2? I'm gonna run it!!!!!

The only way I could be happier is if I had a Klondike Bar right now.

Bob

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

LOL..a Klondike bar.

Nice catch. I've been looking for a bcrail caboose for months and nothing. 

I just ran my new c44-9wL today and it runs smooth and it's used. I love it!!!

It also has directional lighting.


----------



## tworail

Hmm lets see.. I too have not been buying much these days but here is the latest:

LGB 2076D. Not tons of these floating around but needed a small steam switcher so it's on it's way from Trainz in Georgia.










LGB 2071D - U43 Dampflok. Mint condition never really been used. Also from Trainz. Now I have all 3 U-Loks!! 










Florida Boy Orange Passenger Coach (bad photo I need to make a better one when I get the car)










And some POLA G scale vehicles (delivery trucks etc) that I need to put together but look like awesome kits.

Yeah actually in the last 6 months I have not been getting anything at all except for this stuff.


----------



## T-Man

25 cents. I had to find all the parts in a bin at a Thrift shop in Exeter. I guess someone else got the rest of the train.











Broken rear coupler and a missing stack.


Nice pieces Guys :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster

Nice grab T-Man.

Bob


----------



## tworail

I wish my stuff costs 25 cents


----------



## stationmaster

Yeh, I know. I could afford A LOT of $.50 things. It's those $50-$500 things that bust my budget!!!

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Don't we all wish parts were 25 cents??


----------



## T-Man

It was a surprise. I have a Bobber in HO and never thought of finding one in O. Maybe I will find a General somewhere. You never know.
My cheepest was a ten cent engine an American Flyer  number 307 at a yard sale. Those finds are rare. Normally I am paying 50 to 100 bucks for a box of old worn stuff. MPC era items seem more common nowadays.

Just to let you know, I do enjoy the pictures in this thread. Keep them coming.


----------



## stationmaster

*WOO WOO* 

*FINALLY!!!!* Well the P2k BL2 Monon that I won on eBay, has made it to my doorstep!!!! I am in "hog heaven"!!!!

Also received a couple of Rivarossi E8's and some IHC (I believe) streamline passenger cars acquired via the trade route. Those are going to be tagged in NKP colors. Not prototypical, but whose railroad is it? The rivet counters can just choke on it.

The E8's are in Northern Pacific and Amtrak regalia. That's gonna change to Pennsy and C&O. Those rosters are a bit lower on head end power. I think I'll do th C&O with a bow wave.

I've got some passenger car trucks in blue that I'll place on the passenger cars. Got some projects. At least these will keep me occupied for a bit.

Pics later.

Bob

Bob


----------



## kakashie455

well i got a loco a sante fe F7 #307 if anyone has info on it please feel free to ask


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That's great Stationmaster.

Can't wait for the photos. 



> kakashie455 : well i got a loco a sante fe F7 #307 if anyone has info on it please feel free to ask


I have a Santa Fe F7 #307. Mines a Bachmann, It's in rough shape but still runs. And the shinny paint on it has turned dark on one side. They come with E-Z mate couplers. With mine, I switched them to #5 Kadee Knuckle couplers.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I recieved more stuff in the mail.

Bachmann Spectrum LMSX leasing GE C40-8W #728. Has some weathering.









Two Walthers Bi-Level Autoracks #160756









Two Walthers Bi-Level Autoracks #160550









Athearn Santa Fe caboose #999538









Athearn CPrail EMD F7B #1909 (dummy)









Atlas BC RAIL Alco C425 #812 (with KATO drive)









Bachmann Spectrum GE C40-8W Undecorated.









Sorry for the lengthly post..but :ttiwwop:


----------



## kakashie455

B.C.RAIL said:


> That's great Stationmaster.
> 
> Can't wait for the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Santa Fe F7 #307. Mines a Bachmann, It's in rough shape but still runs. And the shinny paint on it has turned dark on one side. They come with E-Z mate couplers. With mine, I switched them to #5 Kadee Knuckle couplers.


well mine i got on ebay and well it is the same discription well mines in prime condition and well its awesome i googled it ...it said it was part of the super cheif and then i went and bought main loco for the super cheif and the cars for it


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That's cool.

It's easy to get Santa Fe stuff online for reasonable prices.
What other railroads do you model? If any other.


----------



## kakashie455

B.C.RAIL said:


> That's cool.
> 
> It's easy to get Santa Fe stuff online for reasonable prices.
> What other railroads do you model? If any other.


amtrak


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Amtrak, nice. Some Amtrak trains come up here in British Columbia towards Vancouver.

I model CP rail, BC rail and a few from other roads.


----------



## tankist

got new stuff alright. last night i purchased complete collection of someone who plans on switching scales (found on other RR forum). i guess that would be the end of what seemed to be endless N vs HO debate for me. ho won as i'm to deep in it now. track, curves, flex, cork, switches, boxes of joiners and such. more engines and cars then i know what to do with. and on top of everything a DCC controler with two cabs to run one train on my glorious oval :laugh: (well, with bypass siding shortly after). 
should get shipped today. oshhh i cant wait. need to finish up my bench!

i think i will have plenty of engines and cars to trade...


----------



## tworail

tankist said:


> got new stuff alright. last night i purchased complete collection of someone who plans on switching scales (found on other RR forum). i guess that would be the end of what seemed to be endless N vs HO debate for me. ho won as i'm to deep in it now. track, curves, flex, cork, switches, boxes of joiners and such. more engines and cars then i know what to do with. and on top of everything a DCC controler with two cabs to run one train on my glorious oval :laugh: (well, with bypass siding shortly after).
> should get shipped today. oshhh i cant wait. need to finish up my bench!
> 
> i think i will have plenty of engines and cars to trade...


Sounds good Tankist. You didn't waste too much time 

Also this guy seemed to have a decent deal going not sure if you saw it:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1738


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice, How much did you get?


----------



## tankist

thank you. i've communicated with the guy for over a week now, playing with the idea and researching what is it that he (soon me) has. the car types and names are not quite what i'm looking for so i plan to trade/sell some of rolling stock and engines. 35 cars is bit much at this point.

i also briefly exchanged mails with SJan. he has very good deal as well but i have no need in steamer (well, maybe later). and most importantly buildings as it is a substantial part of his lot . i feel that creating buildings is a part of hobby so that's something i personally not going to purchase. 
but if someone interested in splitting this lot and accepting all the structures we can try and come up with something.



B.C.RAIL said:


> Nice, How much did you get?


35 cars, 11 engines + 1 engine that needs tuning apparently. so i will have a chance to dip my feet in loco maintenance to  and a heap of NS track


----------



## B.C.RAIL

What Railroads are they?(the engines)


----------



## tankist

this is from his list:
Athearn RTR GP50 Dakota & Iowa engines #2512 and #2513 (Yellow & Black)
Athearn RTR CF7 - Angled Cab Iowa Northern #2493 (Yellow)
Athearn Genesis MP15AC Union Pacific #1465 (Yellow & Grey)
Athearn RTR GP35 Great Northern #3019 (Orange & Green) 
Athearn RTR 38-2 Union Pacific #626 (Yellow & Grey) 
Bachmann Spectrum GE Dash 8-40C Norfolk Southern #8667 
Athearn Blue box GP38-2 Norfolk Southern #4164 (Black & White) 
Athearn Blue box GP40-2 Conrail #8227 (Blue & White)
Bachmann GP50 high nose Norfolk Southern #6551 (Black & White) 
Walthers Trainline GP7U BNSF H1 #3838 (Orange & Green) 
Athearn RTR GP38-2 Norfolk Southern #5287 - this one is the one which in need of maintenance. and the only one to have DCC


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That is a nice collection. Only the BNSF sounds cool...to me.


----------



## tankist

i think i'll stay with the yellow painted ones. pair of GP50 (i guess DCC will come handy controlling multi unit trains) and a nice genesis switcher. and perhaps couple more 

also i'm going to get 6 BNSF 2 bay hoppers. interested?


----------



## kakashie455

i got a sante fe 5707


----------



## tankist

B.C.RAIL said:


> That is a nice collection. Only the BNSF sounds cool...to me.


just occured to me. only BNSF because it is made by walters? 
perhaps not the most appropriate thread for this discussion but for some reason i was under impression that athrean is a bit nicer make then base line stuff.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

> tankist : i think i'll stay with the yellow painted ones. pair of GP50 (i guess DCC will come handy controlling multi unit trains) and a nice genesis switcher. and perhaps couple more. also i'm going to get 6 BNSF 2 bay hoppers. interested?


I bought three DCC quick plug equipped engines that operate on DC, but you can install a 8 or 9 pin encoder to go to DCC. I just got into BNSF recently so my roster only has one switcher and four Autoracks. I figured since I have BN and Santa Fe, I may as well have the merged railroad.



> tankist : just occured to me. only BNSF because it is made by walters?
> perhaps not the most appropriate thread for this discussion but for some reason i was under impression that athrean is a bit nicer make then base line stuff.


I like the BNSF because it's the railroad I model of that collection. Walthers isn't that bad. Sometimes Athearn does better on detail and sometimes Walthers does better.



> kakashie455 : i got a sante fe 5707


I have two Santa Fe's coming in the mail soon. #3500 and #3600. One is a dummy and the other is powered.
I'll have pics up once they come.


----------



## tankist

my stuff is on UPS truck ! the driver usually throws our packages near the door at around noon. is it time to go home yet???
sheeesh, havent been that excited in looong time!


----------



## tworail

tankist said:


> my stuff is on UPS truck ! the driver usually throws our packages near the door at around noon. is it time to go home yet???
> sheeesh, havent been that excited in looong time!


There is a solution to this problem: Have them deliver the packages to your workplace or work from home 

Ever since I have been working from home it's nice to get a package. Breaks up the monotony of a typically unexciting day


----------



## tankist

how do you manage to get work done there. had i been working from home that would have been a day off!


----------



## stationmaster

I may be interested in splitting with you. I'd need to see the cars and engines, though. Post pics.

Bob


----------



## tankist

stationmaster said:


> I may be interested in splitting with you. I'd need to see the cars and engines, though. Post pics.
> 
> Bob


you've got mail


----------



## stationmaster

So, do you.

Bob


----------



## tankist

in hotmail?

i just realised, you probably emailed the guy on the sheet, lol


----------



## tankist

ARGGGH!!! wife just called, it arrived. how am i supposed to be able to work now? on the other note UPS is more and more entertaining - he didn't even get a signature. and that package was specifically declared as pretty valuable package. well, at least he stopped delivering my neighbors packages to my door and probably mine to his...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I got a package a few days ago, and I had to pay taxes on it, because the U.S. don't pay PST, GST. When my packages come canada post, it's the same drive each time.
So if I didn't answer when she arrived she leaves the parcel on the door step.


----------



## stationmaster

You can always fake the swine flu......

Bob


----------



## tankist

didn't realised all athrean cars had metal wheels. sweeeet! took couple out of the box and roled on piece of flexi (didn't have time to make oval and run stuff). i just love the sound! and some of the cars are pretty darn detailed! i definetly experienced case of "car lust" yesterday. went, "All my! not going to share!" wife was giving my funny looks. will post what i'd like to trade/sell later.

as far as engines i'll keep the spectrum and genesis (wow, what an engines. speechless...) higher end ones and the union pacific, and maybe the GP50 couple. other then that i don't see need to have 6 various GP... models as they are quite similar.

i definelty see how atlas switches could have been made better.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have not contributed to this thread for quite a while, LOL


----------



## tworail

Boston&Maine said:


> I have not contributed to this thread for quite a while, LOL


Heh.. don't beat yourself up. Your pockets are probably full of money


----------



## kakashie455

ok i got more sectional track more room in the basement more wood more nails bigger layout


----------



## tankist

kakashie455 said:


> ok i got more sectional track more room in the basement more wood more nails bigger layout


thats cool. 
track, wood, nails, i know where to get these. where did you get extra space though?


----------



## tworail

Yeah really. Space is usually the one thing you can't buy LOL


----------



## B.C.RAIL

> Tankist : didn't realised all athrean cars had metal wheels. sweeeet!


Actually, not all athearn cars have metal wheels. if you get used athearn cars, it's possible that the previous onwer up graded them. I've bought walthers cars and they had metal wheels installed.


----------



## tankist

not that i need it right now but still


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool, I need to get me one of those.


----------



## kakashie455

tankist said:


> thats cool.
> track, wood, nails, i know where to get these. where did you get extra space though?


sold the pool table


----------



## stationmaster

That'll do it every time.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55

*One Mans Trash!*

Went to Algoma,Wi for my wifes doc appointment and while killing time saw a Block Party Garage sale goin on and.....strolled over for a look see. Well a gal had part of her Dad's train collection or stuff that she did't think too expensive up for sale. Her Dad just went into a nursing home complex adjacent to where my Wife had her appointment. He is 92 yrs young and worked on the Milwaukee Rd. small world. Anyway I picked up 4 Tyco Kansas/Durango Stock Cars a GP-30 Kansas/Durango Engine for $20.00. Decent shape for the Cars but the Engine needed some TLC. The Gal had an oval set up to test the engines and rolling stock and was apologizing like crazy about the engine. Well...I go to the car and pull out my travel repair kit, you know the one everybody has in their car no matter what, and proceed to fix the engine in about 20 minutes. Lube, oil,clean the wheels and check the traction tires and away she went. I left her my business card and told her that her Dad really had a nice collection that she should really keep and save it for her kids (3 boys 1 girl). Her husband works construction and is really bustin his hump because of the economy. So all told it was a great day. My wife had a great checkup and I'm richer both ways .


----------



## kakashie455

well i got morew trains


----------



## shaygetz

I was given a junk box of parts and by golly, there was a whole loco in there, just waitin' to be reassembled from all its bits---kinda like the scarecrow in Oz. An Atlas N scale SD50...little booger purrs like a kitten and pulls like a beast too...


----------



## tankist

nice. for some reason i can't help it - ialwas want to read this roadname as "cheesy" :lol:

kakashie, you couldn't get any more specific then that, lol you definitely set standards as far as brief and to the point posts .

that said i got 10$ transformer... and a brand new trench dug out in the foam


----------



## tankist

recieved my 8 shinohara turnouts yesterday  . they do look the business. 
read up on them being not isolated, hot frog type and considering everything i think i'm going to modify it into cold frog turnout. this way i will not need to position the switch properly for trailing point movements. if needed i could always add power lead to the frog later.

however they are longer then 9 inches, and from what i see it does mess my plan quite a bit. if i use pair of these for crossover my lines end up 3" apart instead of 2.5 with atlas custom.

also i got a "railroad station with adjacent cafe and some other buildings and trees. everything is lighted." for 5 $ from a guy on local craiglist. met the guy on parking lot and after looking at this stuff i decided to take the thing and save face, 5$ is not much money anyways. what he forgot to mention that those buildings are out of cardboard. and it is bought item , not something he made. who buys stuf like that ?? 

my plan to have cheap donor for kitbashing stuff just felt through.


----------



## kakashie455

tankist said:


> nice. for some reason i can't help it - ialwas want to read this roadname as "cheesy" :lol:
> 
> kakashie, you couldn't get any more specific then that, lol you definitely set standards as far as brief and to the point posts .
> 
> that said i got 10$ transformer... and a brand new trench dug out in the foam


i got an ho scale box full of stuff box cars mostley 2 locos and allot peices of track
:lol_hitting:imp:


----------



## stationmaster

Got cars here and comin'. Two cars cost me a total of 99 cents. Free shipping. A couple of 50' double door box cars. I gotta get some pics of the last 5-6 acquisitions, including a Proto 2000 BL2, wearing the Monon badge!!

I'm in hog heaven!!

Gotta love eBay at times.

Bob


----------



## ontario mainline

just won this on e-bay.don't know if I like the silver on it.may have to paint that. also looks like it could use some handrails on it.

Ron


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool, what railroad is it?

Maybe the silver is a part of it...


----------



## Southern

ontario mainline said:


> don't know if I like the silver on it.may have to paint that.
> 
> Ron


 
Paint it black and White Then Write Southern on the sides.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

ontario mainline said:


> just won this on e-bay.don't know if I like the silver on it.may have to paint that. also looks like it could use some handrails on it.
> 
> Ron


That is a Bachmann Plymouth diesel that looks to be painted for Amtrak...maybe the original owner removed or painted it over---or---its a misprint.


----------



## ontario mainline

shaygetz said:


> That is a Bachmann Plymouth diesel that looks to be painted for Amtrak...maybe the original owner removed or painted it over---or---its a misprint.


I don't know.the guy had it listed as an AHM. hack I don't even if it works or not  but I think it will look cool in my industrail area of my layout.someday I will have one of my daughters it a pic. of my layout.

Ron


----------



## shaygetz

ontario mainline said:


> I don't know.the guy had it listed as an AHM. hack I don't even if it works or not  but I think it will look cool in my industrail area of my layout.someday I will have one of my daughters it a pic. of my layout.
> 
> Ron


You're right, AHM issued one, Bachmann made their own version...note the window frames.


----------



## kakashie455

i got a sante fe well it says made in yugoslavia its an sd 40


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Kakashie, I've got a couple as GP38-2's.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to the Hobby shop and picked up two boxcars.. 



















The brand is called 'Canada Trains'. I've never heard of them before.
PGE(Pacific Great Eastern) was BC Rail's former name. These are my first PGE cars I've collected.

Below the built date it says HV then a date...what does that mean?


----------



## kakashie455

B.C.RAIL said:


> Went to the Hobby shop and picked up two boxcars..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brand is called 'Canada Trains'. I've never heard of them before.
> PGE(Pacific Great Eastern) was BC Rail's former name. These are my first PGE cars I've collected.
> 
> Below the built date it says HV then a date...what does that mean?


i have no idea


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Someone otta know...

There's a paint defect on the car with the white box above the PGE letters...There's suppose to be a brown image of our province in the box.


----------



## kakashie455

i ordered a bachmann dd40x class man it this locomotive big my photos wont go in to this site so i cant show it off but MAN it big its a 8-8 deisel


----------



## B.C.RAIL

The DD40X is a big one.

Do you have Photobucket? It's how I show my pics.


----------



## stationmaster

I've got a couple of the dual motor DD40X's. You should see them MU'd, that is BIG head-end power.

Bob


----------



## tankist

just looked it up. wow, a looong one. Bob, are you saying the model ones have 2 motors as well? that's just crazy pulling power  but i bet that when on 18"R turn it almost look loke O scale overhang   

photohosting sites are plentifull. i use fotki.com for couple years now. its free but for paid members they have unlimited storage. i think i'm approaching 10 Gb of pictures in there


----------



## stationmaster

Don't run them much anymore. They just collect dust on the shelf. I have taken them to shows, as recently as last winter. The hard part was installing decoders.....it took twice as long. lol

The tightest curve on my layout(mainline) is 22" and most are 24"-32". Still it looks a bit odd, but no more than the Mallets or Challengers.

Bob


----------



## Southern

tankist said:


> just looked it up. wow, a looong one. Bob, are you saying the model ones have 2 motors as well? that's just crazy pulling power


 
My DD35A is twin motors. 16 wheel drive, 16 wheel electric pickup and will handle 18r curves. It is not realistic with that much over hang but it pulls like nothing else.

John


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to the Hobby shop again.. Been spoiling myself these last two days. hwell:









Proto 2000 Canadian Pacific #5000 GP30. One of two or three in CP's roster. When CP's GP30's were about to be retired they were the two last GP30's in Canada.









Athearn Ontario Northland #90068 Boxcar.









Herpa Frieghtliner with Fruehauf 40' Trailer BCRZ #226188.


----------



## cidjackaries

The last train show in Savannah, Ga I picked up this set (brand new) for 15 bucks. I just got around putting them together. They are pretty sharp. I have included the walthers' pic (pics are on another computer)


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Cid.

I was gonna get a three pack of Walthers well cars with 6 containers.
but I knew I had no room for such long cars.


----------



## stationmaster

Most of my modern stuff(post 1964) is boxed up. The layout is set up, currently, for 1950's. Just "stole" a group of Atlas NS dash-9's and CR AC4400's on eBay. Bought (4)new modern engines for the times we decide to have a "modern" layout. Which does happen at times when we are board with steam.

Also picked up (3)Intermountain F7A's and a couple of F7B's, another BL2(Monon), and (4)new P2K E units. Still hunting for a couple of Monon cabooses, though. Everything has been brass that I have found lately. I don't want to mortgage the layout o get them.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

More than half of my trains are packed in a box and some are still in their original boxes.

I need more space.


----------



## Boston&Maine

B.C.RAIL said:


> More than half of my trains are packed in a box and some are still in their original boxes.


That is nothing B.C.RAIL, _all_ of my trains are packed in boxes


----------



## B.C.RAIL

While I was at the Hobby shop, I noticed a some stuff people here may like or be interested in....

A Nickel Plate Road coal Hopper(black).
A Union Pacific Stock car(yellow-red writting).
A couple Shay loco's from Bachmann.(un-lettered/un-numbered).
Alot of Great Northern stuff too.

If you guys want I can go there next time and I'll write down what he has, like road names and road numbers. And if you like something, I'll get it and maybe we can do a trade... All of the rolling stock he has are just wrapped in bubble wrap and go for $9 each. Brand new and all Athearn.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I was on Ebay looking around and I saw a BC Rail Caboose!! 
The time I find one and I'm broke.!


----------



## shaygetz

I was given a parts lot a couple weeks back. After much head banging and some tinkering, these two little boogers were in there...an Atlas N scale SD50 in Chessie colors and an Athearn SD70M in Norfolk Southern colors.


----------



## stationmaster

Head banging? Have you been taking your meds as directed, Bob? Or were you listening to Quiet Riot again?

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I picked up this nifty little tripod for my camera. The legs extend a little bit and the top tilts back and forth.










Much better than my shaky hands...:laugh:


----------



## tankist

nice. here come the better pictures. 
i love my tripod, i just need to get better lighting for the garage


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Better!? hmph. :laugh:

I take my photos in my kitchen cause of the tube lighting. 
I set the camera on the counter. But now I can have a bit of a higher view.


----------



## chessie14

In the past few weeks I have amassed quite a fleet of old blue box kits, I have a bakers dozen just sitting there waiting to be put together. Found this great little place in my home town that bought a butload of old stock from a hobbie shop that closed about ten years ago. So for about Four bucks a kit, I got some good stuff. 
2 high cube 40' bos ATSF, BN
BW Caboose B&O
40' USRA dbl sheath NH
50' ACF Rivit DBL door Box NKP
40' PS-1 8' door N&W
40' PS-1 box SAL
40' box NH
70 ton two bay covered hopper Chessie WM
70 ton two bay covered hopper CSX
40' Roundtop box ATSF
26' steel 4-window caboose chessie WM


----------



## tankist

got another as-is 2" pink foam sheet for 5$


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> Head banging? Have you been taking your meds as directed, Bob? Or were you listening to Quiet Riot again?
> 
> Bob


N scale just isn't easy to work on anymore...I can well understand the frustration that the original owner went through before he gave up. Guess I'm too ornery to, the parts told me there was a gold mine waiting for me with a little patience.

I have heard Quiet Riot in years, use to hang out at a place called Hammerjacks in Baltimore where that and other like sounding auditory assault weapons were played...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJChh7ghGnE

I made that mask for Halloween '85 to go with a road warrior like costume I had made...won a couple contests with it.


----------



## chessie14

"I have heard Quiet Riot in years, use to hang out at a place called Hammerjacks in Baltimore where that and other like sounding auditory assault weapons were played..."

Under the 395 overpass? What a great place that was! Still standing, but called something else now. What a great town Baltimore is!


----------



## shaygetz

chessie14 said:


> Under the 395 overpass? What a great place that was! Still standing, but called something else now.


Yes...parking for Raven's Stadium


----------



## stationmaster

Nostalgia....I love it when the "oldtimers" start reminiscing about the "old days"....or is it the old daze....rofl.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to the hobby shop yesterday afternoon and got my first SD40-2 and a tank car. The tank car had grafitti added on.









Athearn Burlington Northern EMD SD40-2 #8003. I had to add on the horn, couplers, front and rear lights, fake number boards, handrails, brake cylinders and shock struts.









Athearn CP rail #389022. side one says 'HEY FooL' and 'SAMMY'.









Side two says 'I WAS HERE' and 'ME Too!'. So this is my first car with grafitti on it.


----------



## DreamingTree1027

I got a couple hopper cars. First purchase for the train in about a year.lol


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> Nostalgia....I love it when the "oldtimers" start reminiscing about the "old days"....or is it the old daze....rofl.
> 
> Bob












Rock on, you young whipper snappers... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bQZ6l_cq5Y


----------



## stationmaster

Bob, at 56 I wouldn't consider myself a 'young whippersnapper", would you? 

I've got almost 7000 vinyl albums, and many old Pioneer, Sansui, Yamaha, and such, receivers and of course the proper era speakers to match. When the better half is gone, the old cobwebs get blown out of the systems. I still have yet to find a modern sound system that sounds as good as some of these classic systems. We have a room dedicated to the equipment. Too bad it's not MORE sound-proof.

I even set up a sound system for the train room. Talk about being there "live and in person"!!!! A total of 12 speakers, a tri-amp passive crossover power source with (3)old Crown DC series power amps, and a sound board to monitor it all. I've been trying to figure a way to connect one of my old computers to the preamp. I just haven't taken the time to go to Radio Shack and get the patch cords.

When at the old house, we actually shook the plaster off of the walls, literally. Maybe that is why my favorite word these days is 'huh?"

And yes, I have the Iron Butterfly album, "In-a Gadda-da Vida". Got a couple of imports of it too. How 'bout some Vanilla Fudge?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10aXR8vxzHQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stj7FS5d-UM

Here's another tune, a Stevie Wonder cover,with two members of Vanilla Fudge (Carmen Appice on drums and Tim Bogert on bass and vocals) with Jeff Beck on guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBpSeyk1z4o

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Sooooo...at 49, *I'M* the whipper snapper

_TURN DOWN YOUR STEREO, GRAMPAW_.....:thumbsup:


----------



## chessie14

At 32 I guess that makes me the whipper snapper... Guilty as charged...


----------



## stationmaster

That must make me a crusty old geezer, huh?

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> That must make me a crusty old geezer, huh?
> 
> Bob


----------



## chessie14

Well to put the silver lining spin on it, age is only a number, I still act like im 17, according to my better half.... and she is always right, just ask her...


----------



## Boston&Maine

How did we start talking about age in this thread? LOL   fftopic1:


----------



## stationmaster

It's all shaygetz's fault!!! :: points finger @ shaygetz:: 

But , really it's on topic. The older you get, the more aches and pains you get. Of course, you usually lose something at the same time, too. I do remember that the mind is the second thing you lose and I can't remember what the first thing is.....

I bought a Bachmann Plus F7B PRR on eBay. Should be here today. I bought it by accident, but, hopefully, I can find a Bachmann Plus A unit to go with it. The last three days have proven fruitless in my search. But, I love a challenge. Heck, getting out of bed is a challenge at my age.

I've bought/traded quite a few things in the past couple of months. Gotta get some pics soon, before I forget what they are.

Bob


----------



## ontario mainline

nothing new yet this week  but wait till next sunday !
leaveing tomorrow morning, for Strasburg PA !!! will be camping only about 3 miles for the RR museum  and the train shop 

Ron


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> It's all shaygetz's fault!!! :: points finger @ shaygetz::
> 
> Bob


That's right, go ahead...blame it on the Floridiot...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

It's a good thing I'm a youngin, or my dentures would be falling out from this conversation. :lol_hitting:


----------



## chessie14

Back to new stuff! Just picked up a box of "detail" My dad was cleaning out his hobbie pantry, and found a box of sprue's that had all kinds of extr details on them, So now I have a box of small layout, structure, and rolling stock detail. About thirty years worth, so if ya"ll need anything I can check to see if it's there. Mostly old IHC, Model Power, Walthers, Tyco, and Bachmann kits. but a very good selection of stuff. Again, it's just detail parts, and nothing is "for sale" but if you need something simply ask.


----------



## shaygetz

I appreciate you offering that to us...I'm looking for the Model Power hearses and firetrucks that came with their kits. IHC sold them as well. If there are any of those in there, I'd be grateful as I'd like to do a couple more of my truck mods.


----------



## Lester Perry

chessie14 said:


> Well to put the silver lining spin on it, age is only a number, I still act like im 17, according to my better half.... and she is always right, just ask her...


My wife says that since my stroke I am 16. In a way I hope she is right then again I also hope she is wrong. Some say I am still a kid at heart. All I know is I hope I never grow up


----------



## chessie14

Shay,
I looked and i do not have the vehicles you are looking for, however my father did say he might have the sprue for those in his collection, if he does you may have them, so give him a day or two to look and I will IM you if he has them. I will get a list and pictures of stuff i have soon.


----------



## shaygetz

I appreciate that. BTW, what part of Baltimore do you hail from?


----------



## stationmaster

chessie14, if you have any yard or industrial details I could use a few. I'd gladly pay the shipping.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I went to a hobby shop in Vancouver, which I've never been to before.
The store happens to be a good source of bc rail. So I put my name in for a couple Atlas bc rail cabooses that will be released in about two months cause I have to have them. After I bought them, I was heading home and saw a perfect spot to see trains. So I stayed there for one train and filmed it.









Atlas BCrail Double plug door boxcar BCIT#800405









Atlas BCrail Double plug door boxcar BCIT#800431


----------



## chessie14

Shay,
I am from Catonsville. Summitt Ave. Remember a little hobby shop on frederick rd. called pro custom hobbies? What a great little shop that was. They have a website now and are based in eldersburg maryland now, but they ship any place in north america. So check them out online they have a bunch of old blue box kits from Athearn, Roundhouse, Bowser, Acurail, Mckeen... All the good stuff and cheep. 

Matt


----------



## shaygetz

I'm originally from Randallstown, right on Liberty Road a couple doors down from Chapman Ave. I dearly miss Pro Custom Hobbies, Ralphie the rino and bulletproof packing, and was glad to see they were still in business. I can't believe it's been 35 years since I walked in their old location on Frederick Rd the first time. What a place...:thumbsup: My sister still lives near there just a stone's throw down from the Double T Diner....mmmmm, I'm hungry already. The world gets smaller every day


----------



## cidjackaries

Lets see here, 

Last weekend was the SAMRA (San Antonio Model Railroad Association) and got the following:

Pan Am box car:










A TRE Passenger car (Completes the set):










Some cool large print pictures of a BNSF train going through Montana.

Oh, my wife bought a 40 foot box car, it is a checkered color scheme based off a dog food company.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Does it look like this?


----------



## cidjackaries

BC,

That would be it, made by roundhouse.

--Cid


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ok..but mine is from Tyco.... :dunno: :sly:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Got a few things... 









Tyco Alco C430 Canadiana-1867.









Life-Like Ontario Northland 40' Single Door Boxcar - #90073.









Life-Like Canadian National 51' All Door Boxcar - #401527


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Got a choo choo barn and a strasburg box car and three of the four strasburg passenger cars and Henry for my son.


----------



## tankist

got a pair of bach spectrum UP 8-40's (one of them will need to be renumbered i guess) and a spectrum Conrail sd45 DCC. 

i also got over what my dad thinks was a swine. had that been true i don't think i'd be getting off that easy but it sertainly was more then usual flue, could barely get out of bad for 3 days and only then it was a short trip to the WC. brrrr, not fun


----------



## Boston&Maine

I can finally post in this thread again, LOL... I just picked up a UP high-cube box car and a UP extended vision caboose... Both are from the Atlas Trainman series, the first time I have purchased any cars from this series


----------



## kakashie455

i got an h0 scale atlas trainmaster train set for my buddy


----------



## T-Man

I visited Frank the Trainman and found this 3559 dump car from the forties. It operates with a slide shoe and requires a 5 rail track. Yes Tankists, a FIVE Rail.LOL ANd you thought three was weird.











SO B&M how is the Trainman Series??


More info on car
Evidently it is a 1946 model and a desired variation with the shoe contacts.
Good example of the prewar transition to postwar.


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> SO B&M how is the Trainman Series??


I will let you know when they get here


----------



## chessie14

I love the trainman series, I also like the branchline blueprint series, although they are fairly pricey. But I tend to stick with Athearn, Roundhouse, Walthers, Bachmann and the such.


----------



## Hamltnblue

T-Man said:


> I visited Frank the Trainman and found this 3559 dump car from the forties. It operates with a slide shoe and requires a 5 rail track. Yes Tankists, a FIVE Rail.LOL ANd you thought three was weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO B&M how is the Trainman Series??
> 
> 
> More info on car
> Evidently it is a 1946 model and a desired variation with the shoe contacts.
> Good example of the prewar transition to postwar.


My fathers set had a 5 rail section for a log dumping car. I wonder if they used the same thing for the dump car. The 5 rail wasn't for the entire layout just for the dumping section. I think it was also used for uncoupling.


----------



## Lester Perry

If I may I would like to throw in my 2 cents for whatever its worth. I realy like the old Athearn blue box. If you sre a rivet counter they leave a lot to be desired, but if you are just looking for good dependable rolling stock you can't beat them. Another one you didn't mention is Accurail. After all how many rivets can you count in a 50 car train rolling by in HO


----------



## Hamltnblue

Very true, but if you mix the 2 types together you will notice the detailed ones riding along side the one's that aren't. Doesn't bother me but you do notice for sure.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I like Athearn RTR products. Because they have better detail than Athearn kits...like number boards, painted railings.


----------



## chessie14

Acurail is nice as well. I have a few things by them, as i am a boxcar guy their selection is a bit limited, as is the stewart/bowser stuff. From all my lookin around it seems those two really focus on hoppers. I also like McKean and Intermountain stuff but that is on the very pricey side.


----------



## stationmaster

Lester Perry said:


> If I may I would like to throw in my 2 cents for whatever its worth. I realy like the old Athearn blue box. If you sre a rivet counter they leave a lot to be desired, but if you are just looking for good dependable rolling stock you can't beat them. Another one you didn't mention is Accurail. After all how many rivets can you count in a 50 car train rolling by in HO


EXACTLY!!!

But by adding a few inexpensive details, you can have as nice a piece as any high dollar kit, or RTR, on the market.

And throw a bit of weathering on them and they all look used.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

Hamltnblue said:


> My fathers set had a 5 rail section for a log dumping car. I wonder if they used the same thing for the dump car. The 5 rail wasn't for the entire layout just for the dumping section. I think it was also used for uncoupling.



The five rail serviced a lot of accessories. It even was used for an old uncoupler version.


----------



## hoguy12

I just got the New Bachmann DD40AX (w/ DCC) and I must say that it is a really nice engine, plus it has the option for adding sound. It also works with 22" curves.


----------



## shaygetz

I say, the next time someone says they got something and post no pics...gets sentenced to 30 daze playing with a Brio Thomas and Friends play-set while listening to the Jonas Brothers do Elvis remakes


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Lol !!! All in favour say I and All against say Nay. :laugh:


----------



## hoguy12

well that is fine, but its kinda hard to get pics when you dont have a camera


----------



## Hamltnblue

You could try drawing it in the windows paint program


----------



## Big Ed

hoguy12 said:


> well that is fine, but its kinda hard to get pics when you dont have a camera


Join the 21 century and invest in the digital world.
before the digital age passes you by and something else will replace it. 
Technology a wonderful thing.


----------



## shaygetz

hoguy12 said:


> well that is fine, but its kinda hard to get pics when you dont have a camera


Brio set and soundtrack on the way...

Picked up this N scale Model Power FA-2 today at a thrift store for a buck...ran right out of the box too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

For that price you should have got two!


----------



## shaygetz

big ed said:


> For that price you should have got two!


Believe me...I leave no stone unturned when I smell model trains in a thrift store...there just weren't no more...


----------



## Boston&Maine

Well T-Man, my Atlas Trainman cars arrived today... I am very happy with them... They have a lot of detail, probably even more than MTH Premier cars... Not to bad for $25 shipped each


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I went back to the hobby shop where I got the last pair of boxcars. When I was there last, I reserved a couple bcrail cabooses. Turns out they won't be released till January of next year.  I went on the website before I left and noticed some bcrail cabooses in the Two-Tone-Green paint scheme. I had to have one no matter the paint. And I got another boxcar. Then went to the hobby shop in town and got a few used cars. And I bought 12 all metal wheels to upgrade three cars and two packs of woodland senics dry transfer numbers and letters.









Athearn BCOL Caboose #1881.









Athearn BCIT boxcar #800328.









Lionel BCIT boxcar #20201.









Lionel BCIT boxcar #T-20201 weathered.









ONT open hopper with load #6071.

Update: Renumbered the the lionel boxcars after the photo.


----------



## stationmaster

B.C. Rail, dems sum purdy Canuckian trains yous gots dair.

Bob


----------



## KevinJarvis

I've gotten some good deals off eBay in the past week.
A Conrail GP is the best of the deals. Also about 16 various cars.
All for around $40 including shipping.
I'll post pix when they get here.
Still looking for a crane for my grandson.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Bought my first 4-bay coal hopper yesterday


----------



## stationmaster

B&M, I got a chuckle. I remember my first 100- tonner. That was about 200 coal cars ago. lol. Bought 24, actually, the first time, 4x6-packs at a train show in Indianapolis. About half were undecorated. Man, that seems like ancient history.

Nice car fer shur.

Bob


----------



## tankist

got quite a few new things: electric cook-top, oven, micro, dishwasher and bunch of kitchen cabinets from ikea. this pretty much means that trains are on hold until i make all these things into a full functioning kitchen (i can barely squize near the table with all the stuff stored in garage). the mess starts tomorrow with teardown of old base and routing two 240Volt lines for cook-top and oven. i'm dreading but thats to late to back out now. and while i'm working perhaps i'll catch a some lot of switches at last...


----------



## T-Man

Make sure you run the right wire. LOL You will have a four or three prong plug for the oven.


----------



## stationmaster

Shocking!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Ok so I got some new track yesterday, I went to this great hobby shop in Poughkeepsie NY, The owner is great and the store is much bigger than you would imagine from the outside. Dutchess Train and Hobby is the name. But anyway I am working on a modular layout for me and my kids since we are still living in this 2 BR condo and room is very very very tight. I will take pics when I have it set up.


----------



## glgraphix

I just snagged the best deal I have EVER gotten on ebay today. 
I won a Rivarossi/AHM 4-6-2 Pacific with 7 AHM Passenger cars, NIB's all in the Southern Cresent Limited scheme. Total shipped was less than a bill ! ! !
I have been looking for a Southern Passenger train to run into Johnson City, TN on the layout I am doing of the Clinchfield RR. I cant wait to get it here so I can druel in person. LOL
Kevin


----------



## stationmaster

Good grab, Kevin.

Bob


----------



## glgraphix

stationmaster said:


> Good grab, Kevin.
> 
> Bob


Bob, you have no idea how much I am excited about getting this. My boys are driving me crazy about it, and they have only seen the pics, lol.


----------



## Hamltnblue

You could share the pics.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I bought a few more pieces of rolling stock.









Athearn CP 240000 Newprint service Boxcar.









Athearn CP 57607 Spans the World Boxcar









Athearn BN 80400 Boxcar.









Roundhouse BN 568974 Gondola.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I just got some Life Like Brass right hand switches. 

I know not too interesting but I got something LOL

Umm I have Atlas snap track that is Silver would there be conductivity problems on the switches?


----------



## shaygetz

Chief, both brass and NS work fine together. The corrosion on brass actually conducts electricity, explaining why it was the mainstay in HO for as long as it did.

I got a new truck for my terminal, Optimus Prime now keeps the peace around here...










...part of a two robot set called _Transformers RPMs_, they don't convert but the truck was too hard to resist.


----------



## GoodTrackRoad

Something evil's watching over you Comin from the sky above there's nothing you can do Prepare to strike There'll be no place to run When your caught within the grip Of the evil Megatron Transformers More than meets the eye Transformers Robots in Disguise
lol im bored if you cant tell

P.S. I like those CB whips on the mirrors of those trucks


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Nice Shay!


----------



## T-Man

Goin Canadien eh.










Bought ebay 1979 vintage


----------



## GoodTrackRoad

Very nice eh


----------



## glgraphix

Nice boxcar T-Man, eh.

I did some trading with one of my train buddies, that has more HO stuff than anyone I have EVER seen ! !
He wanted my Pennsy AHM hw passenger cars I had picked up off ebay. So I traded him for a NIB Bachmann DCC equiped Berkshire undec. (blue box).
Man, this thing is the smoothes thing I think I own ! Going to letter it as L&N #1964 I think.
Kevin


----------



## T-Man

Don't forget to show the Berk here when you get it done.


----------



## tankist

i got a gift of 5 boxes of railroading stuff. bunch of track, bridges, powerpacks, and lots of older bachmann and AHM cars and engines. couple athreans were there as well.
not high end and in mediocre to poor shape, but i'll take it 

oh and a photocopy of "laout that grows" book


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Tankist. Old stuff always catches my attention.

I have an old copy of HO Layout that Grows from 1986 about 8 easy steps to Start on a sheet of Plywood.


----------



## tankist

tankist said:


> i got a gift of 5 boxes of railroading stuff. bunch of track, bridges, powerpacks, and lots of older bachmann and AHM cars and engines. couple athreans were there as well.
> not high end and in mediocre to poor shape, but i'll take it
> 
> oh and a photocopy of "laout that grows" book


evning wasn't wasted - i can walk in my garage again!!! 
inventoried everything today.

i'll skip the pile of 18R snap track . there are bunch of little detail parts, power poles signals etc. and almost destroyed seven-eleven store.


the engines.
athrean SF SD9 and GP50, BN GP50, and some AHM+tyco (seems).
who makes that qutie ATSF steamer? is it bachmann?



















cars. couplers and some wheels missing, oh well.










some cars by ROCO.
seems like hoper has operational bottom , errr, unload hatches (???). what is this silver "pipe" car? 










and a pile of powerpacks, that twinpower going to get utilized soon 










books. started reading the "realistic operations" book - wow! must have for any modeler


----------



## stationmaster

That "silver car" is a gas container car. Some roads move inert cases like helium in them.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool Tankist, I like that Athearn BN tiger stripe.


----------



## tankist

yep, that BN is awesome. there are 2 enelopes with grab irons and other details for those BB's. seems like i'm heading for fun winter 



stationmaster said:


> That "silver car" is a gas container car. Some roads move inert cases like helium in them.
> 
> Bob


thanks, Bob. i thought so too however for some reason that radioactive waste car i've seen somwehre occupied my mind...


----------



## stationmaster

Just received today an Atlas F3 undecorated loco. Destined for either the Monon or NYC flag, I believe.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

:ttiwwop:


----------



## stationmaster

C'mon BC, let me get it decalled and weathered first, will ya?

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Lol of course.


----------



## stationmaster

OK, I'll take a pic tomorrow of the "before". You'll have to wait for the "after". I might even throw in a few of the other new things I've gotten lately.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool, can't wait.


----------



## randall_l

*Do you really want a list?*

Since I've just started collecting/modelling in N again, after a respit of 10 years or so, I have lots of new stuff. Do you really want me to list it all?

LOL.

Cheers!
Randall


----------



## shaygetz

I hearby offer that anyone who posts here without pics must be sentenced to 30 daze playing with a Brio Playset whilst listening to Thomas and Friends Sing Along Songs...


----------



## stationmaster

That would be considered cruel and unusual punishment. Bob. But since all of you seem to be Doubting Thomas', here is a few of the things I've gotten lately. No rolling stock, that would take WAY too long.

Bachmann Spectrum Wabash F7A & B Units(these were a part of a Hawthorne Village set of the Wabash Cannonball)










The B-unit










The A-unit










Bachmann Plus F7A & B units. The A unit is undecorated but that is to come.










The A-unit after the paint shop. It was gray, sorry no pics of it then.










The B-unit.










I believe this is an Atlas C&O F3. I Got this on eBay for $5 shipped. What a steal!!!










This is a Proto 2000 Wabash E8. Another steal from eBay....$8.27 shipped.










The batteries were going on the camera here. This is an auxiliary water tender for my J-class 4-8-4 NW #611









Sorry, the camera batteries died before I could take pics of the BL2's. But as soon as the charge back up, I'll post pics of them too.

Ya happy now, Bob? Is my sentence commuted to time served? lol

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice locos Bob. Those photos are plenty I think.


----------



## Boston&Maine

The last piece that I will probably be buying for a while


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Howcome BM?


----------



## Boston&Maine

B.C.RAIL said:


> Howcome BM?


Limited cash flows, LOL


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I have the same issue.


----------



## Reckers

New as in newly manufactured? Or as in a recent acquisition?


----------



## T-Man

Welcome! you are new here, new used, purchases are just fine. A lot of use collect so new or used is fair game. Consider yourself the S gage expert here we won't hold it against you.(Just Teasing) With parts out of Conn. S gage survives around here.


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for the welcome, T-Man! I'm more novice than expert, but I won this Brownhoist on ebay and it's en route to me---photos courtesy of the seller. I'm not sure how to post pics here, yet.

http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr174/reckandstep/944BrownhoistCrane2.jpg


----------



## stationmaster

If you didn't have it yesterday, and you have it today......it's new. no matter if it's used or still in the sack from the LHS. 

Bob


----------



## Reckers

I just won this on auction. It's the boom car that accompanies my new crane car; the end of the crane's boom rests on this thing when it's being moved.


----------



## Reckers

I don't have it yet, but I'm hoping you guys will go together and buy me one for Christmas.

http://www.puccimanuli.com/pages/products.php?cat=12&content_id=144


----------



## stationmaster

There are a couple of cranes on eBay now. One is a 200T and the other is a 250T. One is undecorated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Athearn-Kit-169...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c0d2b76af

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Heavy-Lift-1...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item4a9b67c0a8



Bob


----------



## Reckers

stationmaster said:


> There are a couple of cranes on eBay now. One is a 200T and the other is a 250T. One is undecorated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Athearn-Kit-169...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c0d2b76af
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Heavy-Lift-1...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item4a9b67c0a8
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


Thanks for pointing them out. Those are both HO scale; if I'm going to go out of S scale, I'm just gonna wait for you guys to chip in and get me that one in the previous post for Christmas!

Len

PS: I've been meaning to ask...the 'job titles' under the av, such as gang laborer...are they something we can alter, or are they based on time on site or something?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

The position means how many posts you've made.

Here is the thread showing the stages. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234


----------



## tankist

found some ok stuff on local craiglist, going to pick it up saturday, i'd post pictures but i still don't have the items on hand (just the pics from seller) and who knows what will happen till saturday.


Len, i wouldn't hold my breath, i've been here for several month now and somehow no one haven't chipped in for anything for me yet. yeah i know, strangest thing.


----------



## tworail

Haha.. maybe we should get a contest going or something.. Christmas/holidays are coming so it would be a good time.

I might be able to get some funds together for an online gift certificate or something.


----------



## tankist

thats interesting idea. i guess i could add couple unneeded items to the prize pool.


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers, if you can hold your breath until Christmas, I'll buy it for you. I'll throw in a new airbrush and compressor too. We may need to use the compressor to reinflate you lungs. lol 

Bob


----------



## Reckers

stationmaster said:


> Reckers, if you can hold your breath until Christmas, I'll buy it for you. I'll throw in a new airbrush and compressor too. We may need to use the compressor to reinflate you lungs. lol
> 
> Bob


*LOL*....the man's a saint!


----------



## tankist

just won new Athearn RTR BNSF SD40.
50$ out the door. not a steal but better then retail.
BTW
do 6 axle locos ever run MU with 4 axle units in real life?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I bet it's been done somewhere before. It would be interesting.

If I had a GE B39-8E and a my GE C44-9WL, I'd MU them for sure.

My railroad wouldn't be too realistic when it comes to consists like 4 axles and 6 axles, mid train helpers and DPU's. Because who's railroad is it?


----------



## tankist

ok, going to show off a bit

2 genesis cars. i really like the turning hub caps. will need to fix some damage on these. shame that original owner did not keep the boxes  oh well










athearn RTR box and walthers bulk









athrean ATSF tank set. i don't really like the markings, wish it was all black (maybe repaint way later). one of the cars missing wheelset out of each truck. sheesh...









BNSF GP40X and a consist 2 bay ACF's (had 6 already now 7  ). will not fit the shelf unfortunately. engine will need maintenance, sounds strange. 













i think i got to much stuff. will build to build 2 more shelves .


----------



## Reckers

New additions to my yard, a la ebay: a track-cleaner car and the third car to my crane suite, a tool car.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Tankist, I like the Walthers BCOL bulkhead. What road number is it? I may have the same one or close.

Nice Reckers, is the track cleaner battery powered or does the power go through the wheels?


----------



## Reckers

B.C.RAIL said:


> Nice Tankist, I like the Walthers BCOL bulkhead. What road number is it? I may have the same one or close.
> 
> Nice Reckers, is the track cleaner battery powered or does the power go through the wheels?












I don't believe it has any capacity to propel itself: seems to have standard trucks and no power. I assume the process is to let a locomotive drag it around the tracks at a leisurely pace, and allow the (cleaning-solution-soaked) pads, underneath, to scrub the oil and other **** off the rails. Will let you know, once I've actually received it.


----------



## Reckers

Followup on the track-cleaning car....the stuff I currently buy is American Flyer, which is an S scale that went out of production in 1966. The version of the track-cleaning car, above, was only manufactured in 1956. The old stuff is pretty high quality; the newer stuff, made when the company was struggling to survive, was junk. What I've been getting, for the most part, has cast-metal bases with a mix of plastic and metal car construction mounted on it. They're pretty rugged, to have survived 50+ years of use. Since I'm 57, "rescuing" them from estate sales, cleaning them up and putting them back into use appeals to me.


----------



## Reckers

Tankist, I really like the bulkhead job. Don't see many of them around.


----------



## Reckers

Another ebay special...a mid-1950's vintage floodlight car, S scale, American Flyer:


----------



## tankist

Nice looking flood.



Reckers said:


> Tankist, I really like the bulkhead job. Don't see many of them around.


thanks. i still need to build that load - its a kit


----------



## Big Ed

tankist said:


> ok, going to show off a bit
> 
> 2 genesis cars. i really like the turning hub caps. will need to fix some damage on these. shame that original owner did not keep the boxes  oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> athearn RTR box and walthers bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> athrean ATSF tank set. i don't really like the markings, wish it was all black (maybe repaint way later). one of the cars missing wheelset out of each truck. sheesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNSF GP40X and a consist 2 bay ACF's (had 6 already now 7  ). will not fit the shelf unfortunately. engine will need maintenance, sounds strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i got to much stuff. will build to build 2 more shelves .




I like the cats eyes! Perfect for Halloween!
Can I borrow it to sit in my front window to scare the trick or treaters?

What's it doing on the tracks cleaning them for you? lol


----------



## tejohn

I've bought a couple of Athern Genisis F-7 units and a set of Proto 2000 FA units.


----------



## tworail

Been quiet on the shopping front lately. I bought 2 switches, a speed controller, eh.. That's it


----------



## stationmaster

tejohn said:


> I've bought a couple of Athern Genisis F-7 units and a set of Proto 2000 FA units.


:ttiwwop:


Bob


----------



## stationmaster

tworail said:


> Been quiet on the shopping front lately. I bought 2 switches, a speed controller, eh.. That's it


You need to dig in the couch and get more change. :cheeky4:

Bob


----------



## tejohn

Not in a position to post pic today. I'll send them tomorrow.

Take care


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I haven't bought anything in over a month now.


----------



## tankist

i finally hunted down, bid and won be lot of 15 peco turnouts. received them last night. didn't take any picture, i suppose everybody knows how a turnout looks. they turned out to be weathered which i can live with but what was listed as 5 small radius streamline turnouts (substitute radius 24") ended up being setrack, and those are 17.5" not quite what i wanted  
i don't want to send everything back as restt turnouts small(L) and medium (L+R) i want. contacted seller, he asked what he can do to make me happy but i don't suppose he can flick his fingers and turn the ST240 into SL 91 ...
so i left it at that

on the plus side in several locations the setracks will be better i think. sidings and such. i also tried to put one on the main with tight diverging route leading to my extreme grade descent slope. with bit tweaking of grade easment the long spectrum dash8 was able to diverge on it pretty fast without derailment or uncoupling from my "trouble maker" test car. Geep traversed it without a problem as well. since trains on the descent will go very slow i think it might work.


----------



## tworail

stationmaster said:


> You need to dig in the couch and get more change. :cheeky4:
> 
> Bob


Haha.. the sad part is, depending on your view, that I don't find much on Ebay that I don't have already 

There are still some 'classic' LGB locos that I don't have such as the:

2060/2061:



















2090:










And a couple others I can't find photos for  But these switchers are a dime a dozen just haven't bothered with buying any. Mostly because I know they will sit in the box. I plan on using this for alot of my switching duty:


----------



## stationmaster

I've been buying brass lately. Looks like I've gone more toward collecting than buying things to run. A lot of old Mantua, Varney, and such too. The kit forms.

I've also been buying a lot of stuff for kit bashing. Working on converting a few old Mantua and Varney steamers, 0-4-0's, 0-6-0's. 2-6-0's, 0-8--0's, 2-8-0's into cab forward switchers. There's no prototype that I know of, but they do look neat.

And you can add old diesels, F's, E's old Alco PA's as well as other Alcos, and F-M Trainmasters, such as the H24-66's. And since my some of my roads are getting harder to find, Monon, C&O, Wabash, Nickel Plate Road, I've been rebadging all of them. Soak them in a bit of 91% alcohol to remove the paint and adding decals and details. I've had to remaster my masking skills though. Just like riding a bicycle.

And has anyone noticed the prices on eBay going through the roof? Just thought I'd throw that comment in there. I'm sure glad train shows are getting underway.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> Nice looking flood.
> 
> 
> thanks. i still need to build that load - its a kit



Thanks, in return! As for building that kit----that's what winter is for!


----------



## Reckers

Transformers! Used ones---an "as is, I don't know if they work" ebay thang. I got:

American Flyer No. 15 B Transformer	#5b 110-watt transformer made in 1953
Lionel Type 1033 Transformer	90 watts, single control to operate one train, Directional contraol horn and whistle control constant voltage output terminal posts 
Louis Marx Model No. 729 Transformer	50 watt transformer
Tyco Model No. 899 T Transformer	Output 18 V.D.C. 9 V.A. 20 V.A.C
Aurora Model DC-10 Transformer	9v dc output, 22v dc maximum

I've had to work on a couple of them, but now all but the Marx are useable. The Marx might be, but I need to replace the power cord before I let that beast near any juice---it's so ugly and rusted, it scares me to look at it.

I've also got an American Flyer No. 8B 100-watt transformer en route to me; hopefully, it still works, as well.

That shut give me just about enough power to run Nevada!


----------



## tworail

Bumping this thread.. I got a ton of stuff in the mail, so far I don't have any of it 

Anyways, don't tell me with this crew no one has bought anything in 2 weeks


----------



## stationmaster

Just got a box with a BUNCH of Kadee couplers today in the mail that I bought on hoys site. Got a few cars to convert to Kadees, some take certain couplers, not #5's.And I also received a couple of steam engines last week. 

Pictures will follow as soon as my normal computer gets repaired. Motherboard and power supply committed simultaneous hari kari. I've got the power supply, just waiting on the motherboard.

Bob


----------



## tankist

i got a nice, 5lb or so, carp out of the water yesterday 
now it sits in form of soup and fried fish in my fridge, yum 

on railorading front i got 8 more peco switch machines


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I haven't bought anything since October 4th. hwell:


----------



## tworail

B.C.RAIL said:


> I haven't bought anything since October 4th. hwell:


Congrats.. I went through a rather long dry spell. But I guess I'm back to my old tricks


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Well...I've been trying hard to save money for this coming holiday. Hopefully someone in my family will buy me trains.  :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

I just acquired (ebay) an illuminated caboose. Oh, and an HO scale road-racing set from ebay, as well. Apparently HO in cars and tracks is not train HO; it's actually the same scale as my beloved S scale in trains. Since my living-with girlfriend has a Christmas Village fetish, I thought I'd create a CV with cars running around the town, this year, and then shift the road-race set to the train layout, once I am moved and can build one. It's shameless manipulation, on my part; if I can get her interested, I get less "But, dear..." and more support for the train stuff. *L* Anyway, at this point, I have two engines w/tenders and I'm close to having enough rolling stock for two trains, a wreck-recovery train and a small freight train.


----------



## tworail

In for pics of the road racing set.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL*....let me see if I can get it set up and take a few. It's a rainy day, so the dog won't be taking me for a walk this evening.


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> i got a nice, 5lb or so, carp out of the water yesterday
> now it sits in form of soup and fried fish in my fridge, yum
> 
> on railorading front i got 8 more peco switch machines



Down here, we fry everything---fried bass, crappie, catfish and bluegill! When you have some potato salad and a big plate full of fish fillets right out of the skillet, you're a six-pack of beer or a bottle of bourbon away from heaven!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Hey Tankist....what ya yoose fer bate.. der hey!*

Did ya use Dough balls or gummy worms? Does baby's are good eatin hey! One of my cooks smoked a deer last week around midday.....and a farmer came along and said.."I quote". She's still warm, times er hard....get at least a months worth outta her....then I'll cut her for the freeszer!" Northern Wisconsin Humor!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Was he talking about his wife?


----------



## modeltrainhead

well i got an old 1980's athearn undecorated 50' reefer HO scale


----------



## modeltrainhead

also an bachmann HO sante fe deisel steam vs deisil time
btw im only like 12 so yeah


----------



## tworail

modeltrainhead said:


> also an bachmann HO sante fe deisel steam vs deisil time
> btw im only like 12 so yeah


Yeah when I was 12 I didn't have a pot to piss in. I think I scraped a few bucks together to go to the hobby store after mowing someones lawn. But then they would complain about the job I did since I was in a rush to get to the store and buy something... hmm. Can't say that's my fondest childhood memory. 

Also modeltrainhead - please use the spell check feature. It will save you from a sure flaming on any other forum you post on.


----------



## redwine_p

Went to a train show this weekend and bought about ten cars for a bout 30 bucks that i wanted and some i bought for ebay( to fund my out of control habit here) cause they were super cheap but good looking cars . gotta another train show the weekend of thanksgiving WOOO HOOO! to go pilfer through and see what i can herd or walk off with cause i`m cheap like that!


----------



## modeltrainhead

redwine_p said:


> Went to a train show this weekend and bought about ten cars for a bout 30 bucks that i wanted and some i bought for ebay( to fund my out of control habit here) cause they were super cheap but good looking cars . gotta another train show the weekend of thanksgiving WOOO HOOO! to go pilfer through and see what i can herd or walk off with cause i`m cheap like that!


lolz anywayz i got my loco and kit from the train show here


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Guess Again....its Wisconsin,Brother!*



Reckers said:


> Was he talking about his wife?


Winter sets in early in the land of the "Frozen Tundra"!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Couldn't resist it---a last-minute ebay snipe, this morning. Two cement cars, S scale. 
Nothing fancy, just some basic rolling stock to add length to a freight train I envision putting together.


----------



## tworail

My Marklin Central Unit came in the mail along with an extra control unit, but I think I got the wrong one as this does not have all the function buttons etc. and is more basic. I knew there was something odd about it going for only $20...



















Central Unit on the left. Extra control units plug into the right side, keyboards to control digital accessories on the left.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Couldn't resist it---a last-minute ebay snipe, this morning. Two cement cars, S scale.
> Nothing fancy, just some basic rolling stock to add length to a freight train I envision putting together.


Nice find for your RR. Jersey Central. That's my RR.


----------



## Reckers

Couldn't help myself, Ed. I'd sworn I was gonna hold off buying anything else till after Christmas, but these guys had about 4 minutes left and only one bid. I sniped at 30 seconds and got them both for $24.16, and that includes the shipping.


----------



## modeltrainhead

thats a steal


----------



## Reckers

Fer real...*grins* Made me feel like Johnny Depp in a pirate movie!


----------



## Big Ed

This is my latest addition to my RR.
The Old Milwaukee Road
#6-18138/39 with the Dummy add on.

Got these along with Aluminum Passenger cars
Red River Valley #194
Pass diner car # 170
Observation car Cedar Rapids # 186
Baggage car # 1336 REA

And the Milwaukee Road Hiawatha Stationsounds # 39105 car thrown in.

And I got them on E-bay. Very Happy with the deal!

I will try to post pictures of the cars one day.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Very nice Ed!  ABA set ups are cool.


----------



## Reckers

Suweet!!!!!


----------



## shaygetz

Woo hoo...and in Rock Island "Bankruptcy Blue"...thanks Rob:thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

Nice. I always liked that scheme. Long ago had a cement hopper in that color for RI.

"The ROCK" reminds me of Alcatraz now... When I was twelve I wasn't aware of it and the movie made a couple years ago hadn't come out then


----------



## Rob Snyder

I thought you might like that. Glad you do.


----------



## Reckers

New acquisitions, and I don't really know what I've got. *L* I went to a Peddlers Mall and found 3 locomotives for sale---bought them because they looked lonesome. One was tagged "Vintage 1976". All Mantua Tyco---is this HO scale? Engines Illinois Central 4301, Burlington 150-A, and Spirit of 76 or 1776 (both nomeclatures are on the same unit). Can anyone give me some idea of what I grabbed?

Thanks!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Reckers said:


> New acquisitions, and I don't really know what I've got. *L* I went to a Peddlers Mall and found 3 locomotives for sale---bought them because they looked lonesome. One was tagged "Vintage 1976". All Mantua Tyco---is this HO scale? Engines Illinois Central 4301, Burlington 150-A, and Spirit of 76 or 1776 (both nomeclatures are on the same unit). Can anyone give me some idea of what I grabbed?
> 
> Thanks!


Photos? 

I didn't buy any trains or anything for my collection. But I did buy a Can-Of-Air for dusting off fragile trains.
A $10 purchase will make a $100 train look like new.


----------



## tkruger

Just won a Spectrum Western Maryland GE 44 toner. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Reckers

I'll get some pics and post them. I've no idea if they work or are worth what I paid for them, but they really seemed to need a home.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool. Even if they don't work..or semi-work..Then there's a project for the future.


----------



## tankist

thats a good catch kruger. and it is miscategorised...

i will be looking for one of these as well. should not be to hard since i don't care about roadname really, going to repaint it into fictional one or plain anyways.


----------



## tkruger

*4 new MDC Box Car kits*

Just won these 4 MDC Rounndhouse box car kits on EBay for $23 including shipping. Plan on running them behind a 1940/50s era 0-4-0t B&O. Will make a nice little patriotic billboard train.


----------



## shaygetz

tkruger said:


> Just won these 4 MDC Rounndhouse box car kits on EBay for $23 including shipping. Plan on running them behind a 1940/50s era 0-4-0t B&O. Will make a nice little patriotic billboard train.


Aw nuts...four MORE cars I hafta find for my patriot train...sigh...great find


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice, Tkruger.


----------



## Rob Snyder

New stuff that I've been picking up over the past 2 months. Sold a bunch of my model cars and used the money to buy new and used train goodies.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice stuff there Rob, like the cabooses.


----------



## Reckers

Finally got some pics of the HO engines I rescued this week. I found out a little about them on line, but if anyone has info to add, I'd appreciate hearing it. They seem to be pretty average units and I don't run HO, so if they interest you, please let me know.


----------



## Rob Snyder

I have a thing about cabooses. Got 11 of them in my collection now. The boom car in the last pic is an old DIMI TRAINS kit that I picked up at the hobby shop. He had a few more of their kits and the wifey got them for me for Christmas. So, I'll haave some more building fun to get into.


----------



## Big Ed

What make is the 1776 engine?
Does it work? Do you have anyway to test them?








More importantly.....do I get the candy too?


Maybe I will take them all off your hands and swap you the S Casey Jones Train I got.

Even Steven?

Deal or no deal? 

Hurry time limited offer only.










But wait if you order right now you get.............


----------



## modeltrainhead

got an athearn kit i love those


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I have 18 cabooses in my collection.


----------



## redwine_p

Got a real nice box lot in yesterday. had some NS , southern box cars , flats , a NS chip car, ACF center flow car, and a cute little southern pacific GP-9 that i like pretty good .


B.C. RAIL - I got some cabooses i`d like to get rid of if your interested.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Red, any pics? 

Hmm as for the cabooses... What roads are they painted for?

Caboose's are my favourite next to boxcars and grain cars and cabooses.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> What make is the 1776 engine?
> Does it work? Do you have anyway to test them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly.....do I get the candy too?
> 
> 
> Maybe I will take them all off your hands and swap you the S Casey Jones Train I got.
> 
> Even Steven?
> 
> Deal or no deal?
> 
> Hurry time limited offer only.
> View attachment 872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait if you order right now you get.............


Big Ed,

It's a deal, but with catches. *L* I don't want to cheat you. The Illinois Central is missing some vertical wires on the handrails on the side not shown, and I can't tell if the engines work or not. Any suggestions on how to test them? All three are Mantua Tyco, vintage 1970's.

Other than that, it's a deal!


----------



## redwine_p

i have some in the chessie sys. road name 2 never been out of the box one is a kit i put together never been on the rails then a UP one .


----------



## B.C.RAIL

They look cool Red, but I don't model in those roads. And I haven't any money at the moment.

I have a few cabooses I'm probably gonna be getting rid of too. They are of roads I don't model, so I don't need/want them. 

A Tyco Baltimore and Ohio caboose. 
And I might be getting rid of three Bachmann Canadian National cabooses too..


----------



## Big Ed

OK Len as per PM Lets trade.

I hot wired it and it turned slowly at first.

I then noticed tinsel wrapped all around the running gears after I removed it and added a little lube and oil it runs like a rocket!
The longer I ran it the faster it went. I got scared that the wheels were going to fly off so I stopped.
It must have been run under the tree last. There is still tinsel on one of the wheel axles. I left for you to clean out.

I would suggest taking it apart and cleaning it all good. The lube job I did was half ***. So do it right when you get it.

Hmmmm a brain storm........smell the smoke? How about a trade thread?
Anyone got something to trade post it on a WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO TRADE THREAD

What's everyone think? It's probably done all ready.?


----------



## Big Ed

I see that there is a random acts of kindness thread all ready. So no new the Let's trade thread is needed.


----------



## tkruger

Went to the Tiger Tracks train show at RIT today. Came home with a few nice items to add to my collection. Nice Athern Blue Box Erie-Lackawanna GP-35 for $10, Mantua 0-6-0 switcher for $10, a built blue box kit and one unbuilt for $3 each. If I were not on a limited budget rolling stock was widely available at great prices. If you were not looking for DCC then the locomotives were also very reasonable.


----------



## Reckers

Big Ed,

Thanks for the maintenance and test---I appreciate it. If the ones I'm sending you don't pass the test, let me know and I'll make it right for you, since I had no idea how to test them without risk of blowout.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> Thanks for the maintenance and test---I appreciate it. If the ones I'm sending you don't pass the test, let me know and I'll make it right for you, since I had no idea how to test them without risk of blowout.


No problem I will check them out. 

Like I said the longer I let it run the faster it went!
120 scale mph I then shut it down for fear the drivers would disintegrate from the speed!
I felt like Gomez Adams goggles and all. :laugh:

I got it packed and if all goes right it will be shipped tomorrow as she has to send another package to Florida.

Don't worry about those engines I will check them out.

I'm glad I found a good home for Casey Jones.
As I have no use for it anyway.

Have you any experience taking these apart to clean it up?
If you don't I would leave it as is and just clean and re lube and re oil the stuff you can get at. As it runs like a rocket anyway!


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> No problem I will check them out.
> 
> Like I said the longer I let it run the faster it went!
> 120 scale mph I then shut it down for fear the drivers would disintegrate from the speed!
> I felt like Gomez Adams goggles and all. :laugh:
> 
> I got it packed and if all goes right it will be shipped tomorrow as she has to send another package to Florida.
> 
> Don't worry about those engines I will check them out.
> 
> I'm glad I found a good home for Casey Jones.
> As I have no use for it anyway.
> 
> Have you any experience taking these apart to clean it up?
> If you don't I would leave it as is and just clean and re lube and re oil the stuff you can get at. As it runs like a rocket anyway!


Ed,

Thanks again, and my darling says she wants the Gomez Adams goggles! As for the Casey, I've successfully cleaned and lubed 3 1950's era engine-tender combinations, including taking down the armatures to clean out the carbon, so I'm not worried on that one. I'm more concerned that the units I'm sending you will work, since I didn't know the ac/dc or voltage and was afraid to test them. This is a great deal, as far as I'm concerned----you found a home for Casey, I was able to find one for the three orphans in the Peddlers Mall that I couldn't use but couldn't turn my back on. Ain't it great?


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> ----you found a home for Casey, I was able to find one for the three orphans in the Peddlers Mall that I couldn't use but couldn't turn my back on. Ain't it great?


And I'm left sobbing over another missed Sof76 C630...sigh...


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Small world!*



tkruger said:


> Went to the Tiger Tracks train show at RIT today. Came home with a few nice items to add to my collection. Nice Athern Blue Box Erie-Lackawanna GP-35 for $10, Mantua 0-6-0 switcher for $10, a built blue box kit and one unbuilt for $3 each. If I were not on a limited budget rolling stock was widely available at great prices. If you were not looking for DCC then the locomotives were also very reasonable.


I'm originally from Upstate Ny(Oswego) and have lived in Wis. for 25yrs. My son had a college visit to RIT in 2005. I saw on the curriculum the Model Railroad Club and thought NOW THIS IS COOL!. But,he chose UWEC instead.Gordon field House is a great site for a show and I'm sure the kids on campus enjoy showing off their goods.


----------



## redwine_p

pics of the box lot i got from south carolina the other day. if anybody is interested in those fuel foilers i`d let them go I hate em!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Pics are too small..


----------



## Reckers

shaygetz said:


> And I'm left sobbing over another missed Sof76 C630...sigh...


Sorry, Shay...I had no inkling you were interested. I'll keep an eye out for another one, though. I've been seeing a lot of used HO stuff as my fiance drags me through the Peddlers Malls and flea markets. I'm not up on HO, so I'm not aware of what to look for or what a good price is---the ones I bought just looked too lonesome to bypass. If you can give me any advice as to what is a good price or item to watch for, I have no doubt she will take me shopping again!


----------



## Reckers

No pic yet, but I'll post one when I get a chance: I found a sheet-metal Lionel bridge, about 2 feet long and about 6 or 8 inches wide. Gray metal, one overhead brace missing that I can replace. Either a single-track G bridge or a double Lionel; hopefully, there's enough clearance for two of my AF S scales to pass one another. This is all working on the premise that we move this summer and find a place to rent with a useable basement to stretch a layout over. *L*


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> Sorry, Shay...I had no inkling you were interested. I'll keep an eye out for another one, though. I've been seeing a lot of used HO stuff as my fiance drags me through the Peddlers Malls and flea markets. I'm not up on HO, so I'm not aware of what to look for or what a good price is---the ones I bought just looked too lonesome to bypass. If you can give me any advice as to what is a good price or item to watch for, I have no doubt she will take me shopping again!


First come, first served...I saw the post too late...those C630s can go for $10-20 usually in very good condition, much more if that seal is one of the original Presidential seals. Tyco redesigned it when the White House had a hissy over it.


----------



## Reckers

I didn't look closely, but it sure looked like a presidential seal. However, it was the third in a sequence of three issues. I hope it is valuable---it's nice to see somebody score! I'm embarrassed to say how little it cost. Next one is yours, for sure.


----------



## Reckers

Reckers said:


> No pic yet, but I'll post one when I get a chance: I found a sheet-metal Lionel bridge, about 2 feet long and about 6 or 8 inches wide. Gray metal, one overhead brace missing that I can replace. Either a single-track G bridge or a double Lionel; hopefully, there's enough clearance for two of my AF S scales to pass one another. This is all working on the premise that we move this summer and find a place to rent with a useable basement to stretch a layout over. *L*


Okay....here's the Lionel bridge I bought this weekend, with (2) S Scale tracks on it for perspective:


----------



## Benn

Nice! looks like a good snag. can i have a Choclate?


----------



## Reckers

It was! I found one posted on Ebay, this morning, in perfect condition with box for $49 starting price. I found this one in a box in a junk store with some Lionel track. I asked what he wanted and he looked uncertain (it had just arrived). He finally said, "Uh...how about $15?" I offered him $10 and he went for it. The chocolate is even better: my fiance wants me overweight, so she bought Butterfinger-filled chocolates! Help yourself.


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> I didn't look closely, but it sure looked like a presidential seal. However, it was the third in a sequence of three issues. I hope it is valuable---it's nice to see somebody score! I'm embarrassed to say how little it cost. Next one is yours, for sure.


The Presidential seal one would be marked by a wider gold band around it with "The Office Of The President Of The United States" printed on it. The WH wasn't to thrilled at a perceived endorsement. TYCO quickly removed remaining stocks...making for one of the rarer TYCOs to be found. I believe the faux pa was only done to the smaller C430 model >>> http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/id22.html


----------



## Reckers

We'll have to see what Big Ed finds in the box, since I shipped it Monday. maybe he'll get lucky and find it's that one!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> We'll have to see what Big Ed finds in the box, since I shipped it Monday. maybe he'll get lucky and find it's that one!



It's the rare one!
I got it listed on e bay for $1000 bucks.
Though I would take $900.

Got them today Len thanks. Get yours yet?

You.......forgot the candy!

I will check them out this weekend. I made a run up near Vermont in Ma Monday. Up on the old Mohawk trail. (rt2)
Put 350 miles on local roads Tues, today luckily with the bad storm I did local work 30 miles and tomorrow have to make a run to Leominster, Ma (another part of the old Mohawk trail)( rt2)

Fridays I tell them I have to be off on time. I then go home and play with the RR.

I got to get up early more later.


----------



## Reckers

Glad you like them, Ed---let's hope they run! Mine hasn't arrived yet, but no big deal. It's probably going to show up tomorrow. I called some Model train museum in Strasburg, PA this afternoon to ask what a Game Train is. Apparently, very few were sold, so they are extremely rare---she suggested I invest in a safe deposit box and call someplace called Christie's?


----------



## Reckers

The armored car arrived late this afternoon, and after the armed guards assured themselves we were alone, they delivered the Casey Jones! Some british guy called soon after---said he was with an auction house called Soothbies and wanted to sell it? He's obviously demented: no one's gonna sell this baby! Thanks again, Ed, it arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## redwine_p

somebody had the boxcars that went with this unit on ebay today . looked like the same ones that were on that page that shaygetz had posted up above


----------



## Big Ed

redwine_p said:


> somebody had the boxcars that went with this unit on ebay today . looked like the same ones that were on that page that shaygetz had posted up above



Glad they arrived safe reckers.

What unit are you talking about Red? (box cars)
You should have put a link to them here so whoever could check them out.


----------



## Reckers

I think he was talking about an Ebay ad I saw---thanks for mentioning it, Red. It had the engine and tender, plus the cars and track that made up the bulk of the game set. I'd never heard of a game train until this came up, so the whole exchange has taught me something new. For those who are still unenlightened, American Flyer made some last-ditch marketing efforts to sell trains before going bankrupt. One of those efforts was a series of game trains, starting with (engine) L2001, which Ed kindly sent me. It also had some cars and a circular track with a game board. I'm vague on details, but it involved rolling a dice-like piece to determine what stop to move the train to next (the track apparently sat atop the board). The train then picked up cargo and the die was rolled again, with points scored. It also somehow involved a buffalo hunt, so one car was labelled that way. Since the best part of the set was the locomotive, I let the ebay offer slide past me. Once I move and start setting up a layout, the engine will probably see heavy service when the kids in the family come to visit: it looks a lot more durable than the standard equipment.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> I think he was talking about an Ebay ad I saw---thanks for mentioning it, Red. It had the engine and tender, plus the cars and track that made up the bulk of the game set. I'd never heard of a game train until this came up, so the whole exchange has taught me something new. For those who are still unenlightened, American Flyer made some last-ditch marketing efforts to sell trains before going bankrupt. One of those efforts was a series of game trains, starting with (engine) L2001, which Ed kindly sent me. It also had some cars and a circular track with a game board. I'm vague on details, but it involved rolling a dice-like piece to determine what stop to move the train to next (the track apparently sat atop the board). The train then picked up cargo and the die was rolled again, with points scored. It also somehow involved a buffalo hunt, so one car was labelled that way. Since the best part of the set was the locomotive, I let the ebay offer slide past me. Once I move and start setting up a layout, the engine will probably see heavy service when the kids in the family come to visit: it looks a lot more durable than the standard equipment.


I like to see pictures if someone had added a link to the E bay auction I could have saw it.

I never heard of that set.
Where did you see that? Do you have a link from your Google? See if you can dig up a link. Didn't you watch it by saving it on e bay? Huh HUH


----------



## Reckers

Here ya go....Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Game Train!

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Flyer-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c0e214b78


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Here ya go....Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Game Train!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Flyer-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c0e214b78


What would you give? Make an offer. You would have at least some of the pieces to complete a set. A start.

Start out low all they can do is refuse it.

Then,

$10......$15......$20.......$25.......$30.........how high can (would) you fly?


----------



## Reckers

My new acquisitions from the Nashville, TN Christmas Train Show...5 (count them!) bridges! For scale, that's Ed's (now mine) American Flyer S scale Game Train engine in front!


----------



## tankist

stopped by a local show as well. feelings are mixed i guess it was worth a trip between 15 miles or so one way, 2$ of tolls and 7$ admission. got 2 DH163 decoders for 20 each, and a 9$ can of fine mixed gray ballast. 

new RTR BN GP35 

























i really need to work on my picture stand. and figure out better lighting technic, i 'm using worklight + bounced flash but i can't seem to get what i want)... made 10 shots and only that one i kept


----------



## Big Ed

reckers that's the bad side of Casey Jones. take pictures of the other side.
you like me can't pass up on bridges. good find. I see that the candy bowl never gets eaten as it's all ways full. lol

Tank that picture came out real good if you ask me (I know you didn't ask)

Nice color and clear.


----------



## tankist

what bugs me really is the fact that at least on my VA panel (which is semi ok for amateurish photo work), calibrated with borrowed color calibration thingy, the detail of dark parts (trucks) is completely invisible. next thing i do is try and position the light lower... or get another light. i don't like retouching after but i guess i'll try that at some point.

i'll get it. eventually.

but i must say, i'm really curious about "active dynamic lighting" feature of new DSLRs. on paper they claim to help with just that... well, lets see what santa brings...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice tankist.

I take my photos under fluoresent lights in my kitchen.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> reckers that's the bad side of Casey Jones. take pictures of the other side.
> you like me can't pass up on bridges. good find. I see that the candy bowl never gets eaten as it's all ways full. lol
> 
> Tank that picture came out real good if you ask me (I know you didn't ask)
> 
> Nice color and clear.


I'll make sure and turn Casey around for the next shot! I'm not much of a candy-eater, and my lady would swat my hand if I reached for her table centerpiece, anyway, so the candy goes untouched. The bridges were a real find. One has a chip and the guy wanted $8 for it; the rest were priced around $16 and $18 each. I walked away with all 5 for $20, so it was worth the trip. I'm collecting things I think I'll need to build a layout next year, so my excuse is always "I might need it!"


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> what bugs me really is the fact that at least on my VA panel (which is semi ok for amateurish photo work), calibrated with borrowed color calibration thingy, the detail of dark parts (trucks) is completely invisible. next thing i do is try and position the light lower... or get another light. i don't like retouching after but i guess i'll try that at some point.
> 
> i'll get it. eventually.
> 
> but i must say, i'm really curious about "active dynamic lighting" feature of new DSLRs. on paper they claim to help with just that... well, lets see what santa brings...



tankist,

I appreciate your series of pics---they're gonna be a real inspiration and information resource when I finally get to do one. On your elevated stretches, where you use plywood beneath the tracks: why do you cut out openings in the plywood arches?

Great job, and please keep those pics coming!


----------



## tankist

as far as pictures i guess those will do for now. but just looking for a specific outcome and i'll work towards achieving it. well, photography is another hobby of my so... 

Reck, took the liberty replying to your question in my progress thread


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> as far as pictures i guess those will do for now. but just looking for a specific outcome and i'll work towards achieving it. well, photography is another hobby of my so...
> 
> *Reck, took the liberty replying to your question in my progress thread*


Couldn-t find it---gimma a hint! I think your wife told you to do it and you don't know why!


----------



## tankist

Reckers said:


> Couldn-t find it---gimma a hint! I think your wife told you to do it and you don't know why!


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=15650&postcount=24

it should be in "todays posts" still however


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for explaining. I'm feeling pretty ambitious and want to go with some elevation when I build, next year: those gaps really threw me. As far as your concerns about electrical continuity, couldn't you just solder track-to-track for the span, in an inconspicuous place? A slim piece of wire from underneath or on the outside of each rail connection? If you can silver-solder, I might have some silver ribbon that would lay flat inside the rails I could send you.


----------



## tankist

Reckers said:


> Thanks for explaining. I'm feeling pretty ambitious and want to go with some elevation when I build, next year: those gaps really threw me. As far as your concerns about electrical continuity, couldn't you just solder track-to-track for the span, in an inconspicuous place? A slim piece of wire from underneath or on the outside of each rail connection? If you can silver-solder, I might have some silver ribbon that would lay flat inside the rails I could send you.


defintly try elevation, but be carefull. not sure how S scale handles that i found that HO is very picky about rate the slope changes - gradually increasing is the key.

i not going to solder since i want bridges removable (for maintenace of underlying track and such). thats why the wooden planks are fitting flush and snug with the bases(which i "molded" to fit the planks). 
initially i was thinking about plank edge contacts with pickup springs attached to bases . but now i'm leaning to either pin headers (bit to small) or banana plugs (overkill) attached from underside and being pushed into corresponding receptacles in bridge bases .i'm sure i'll change my mind lots through the making. need to finish wiring "surface level" turnouts first but the garage is not very welcoming during this time of year. the cheap WM dissipates 1.2KW of heat but effect is barely felt...


----------



## Reckers

*grins*....like I said...Chicago is a suburb of Canada. Down here in the midwest, it's a balmy 50+ degrees.
Taking the soldering idea a wee bit further...suppose you took a 1" length of solid wire that straddled the connection and soldered just the tips to the tracks? That way, you could cut the wire if you needed to yank it. Just a thought---it's your rig, so do it your way. I appreciate the advice on the slope, as I hadn't given that more than brief consideration. What I sort of pictured was a 4' x 8' table, where it was on 'ground' level (table-top) in either an oval or figure-8. The loop of the 8 would start the elevation, with the track crossing over with a bridge instead of with an "X" crossing. Then possibly an oval that climbed to a third level before descending to...something. It's not all thought out, but crossing and re-crossing to gain elevation appeals to me. Finding a way to descend will require a long stretch. I also want to put in turnouts that would allow it to leave the table and move to another scenario, or be kept inside the first one. The first would be a town scattered around a mountainside.
Since I'm fantisizing, the second would be a southwest desert with a gorge and a wooden truss bridge, with mesas---your layout is inspiring parts of this one. Finally, a third that would be my fiance's Christmas Village, in winter. 
All of this would require a place with enough space and probably 2 years to build. On the other hand, it would let me space 3 or 4 trains out to run simultaneously without DDC or heavy monitoring. The idea is that they can be in closed loops, then migrated intentionally from one table to another via double rail-lines along the walls. That was also the reason for all my questions about multiple transformers; instead of investing in DDC, I thought I'd power each zone separately. 
So...that's why I'm full of questions!


----------



## tankist

oh yeah! got a new lens to replace the malfunctioning one. now i can actually zoom .   
hopefully new camera to go with as well if everything plays out, but that one i can live witout,















as added bonus the lens focuses very close so it almost a macro 
that's actually a shrink of the entire frame, not crop.
(pardon the WB miss-hap)


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice picture...

I need a better camera. hwell:


----------



## Reckers

Same here. Mine is okay, but closeups are fuzzy. Nice lens, Anton!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yea...close ups..aren't so good... and the pictures are not crisp and clear like the pic above. And the Macro..doesn't seem to work..or I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## tankist

actually the newer point-n-shooters do excellent almost-macro and even ok-macro (my sisters canon -something, i'm tired keeping up with their model line, something new every other month it seems.). give it plenty of light and hold it steady. When there is plenty of light, the ISO is the lowest and noise is at its minimum


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> When there is plenty of light, the ISO is the lowest *and noise is at its minimum*


*LOL*....you obviously don't know my fiance!


----------



## T-Man

*Mtsi*

I recently got a B&M flatcar 3950 at an antique store. I found one on ebay.

The car is made in Korea. Anyone here know of it. MTSI?
It stands for Model Train Sales Inc. Do they make HO?

The Dunkin Donut car on Ebay said NJ. The phone book only listed Atlas. It may be them.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Hmm, what are these equivalent to, N scale? The detail amazes me for such a small piece... I can not run them, but they are still cool


----------



## Rob Snyder

They're close to N gauge but the trucks will not fit on standard N track. I have an older hallmark Lionel boxcar and tried running it.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I went to a _somewhat_ local train store today with the intent of buying a postwar Lionel locomotive... Well, it was not up to my standards, so I ended up getting these two cars


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice B&M. Like the Santa Fe car.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Me too... It took me a while to find info on it... Apparently it was part of a set originally...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Like 3 cars and an engine?


----------



## Reckers

All I've gotten is 2 sets of powered-car trucks to adapt; I plan to build a couple of passenger-cars if I can find something to go on top of the frames I have coming.


----------



## Boston&Maine

B.C.RAIL said:


> Like 3 cars and an engine?


Five cars and an engine... I never knew that they made "premium" train sets like this...

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Cata...F4FA81-E425-D7BB-605AF73EF3FFFDB8&PageID=1031


----------



## T-Man

The anthracite car is a nice find.


----------



## Big Ed

I got in my new old ZW 275 transformer.

I am waiting for my Lionel # 313 working bridge.

I got a Lionel Trains sign (tin Plate) for $5 bucks on e bay. 
Cost them $8.70 to ship.:laugh:

I will try and get some pictures, right now got to go to work!

They laid off 2 guys for a week or so and I have to work the yard! Sucks!
Loading and unloading tankers. making blends, jockeying box trailers around.
Brr r..... to cold to be outside all day!

Especially on New Years eve!

TO ALL HAPPY NEW YEARS!

I hope this year will be better then last year.


----------



## Reckers

Have a great day at work, Ed!!!


----------



## glgraphix

Well, I got something new (kind of) for Christmas. My wife gave me some of the money I had in paypal for things of hers I had sold. So, I snaged this engine for $60 total off eBay. It thought when I got it I may have paid a little too much, but after a good cleaning, oiling and a lot of work putting in a Digitrax decoder, "real coal" in the tender and a Kadee coupler. It is now one of my favorites. It is an older AHM, with the can motor in the firebox area. LMK what you think.?

PS- I could use a good AHM engine box for it, if anyone has one they would sell. Its a 2-8-2

Kevin


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Got a couple engines early this week.

Athearn RTR CP 4421 GP38-2

















I got a second Baldwin 2-8-0 from a member at the model train club I go to.
This one actually works..but only can pull a few cars.


----------



## Reckers

All three look great. I picked up a slightly damaged passenger car on Ebay, but haven't had time to take pics. Also won a bid for (4) dirty, corroded, ugly aluminum passenger car shells that have not arrived, yet. I'm waiting to find out if I wasted my money or not, but I'd like to resurrect them, if possible.


----------



## Reckers

Well, my aluminum passenger car shells have arrived----they have so much corrosion on them, they look like they are covered in powdered sugar. Previous owner apparently tried painting them once or twice, too. Any suggestions on the corrosions, anyone?


























It's winter project time!!!!


----------



## stationmaster

Simple oxidation. Maybe a jewelry cleaner? Then clean with 91% isopropyl alcohol(this will get rid of the paint too if you soak the cars. Though you may need a bit of elbow grease), then rinse with water. Get a primer on as soon as possible. 

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

do what they do to the real ones.
a light acid wash.
light and quick, rinse with a lot of water.

you could buy some aluminum brightener also.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

But the real ones are made of steel.....and the model ones are aluminum Wouldn't it affect it differently?


----------



## tkruger

I do not know if this will work on Al but on chrome Coka-Cola removes most all types of oxidation. Soak it in coke and then wash it well to get rid of the sugary residue.


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for all the suggestions---I'll try all of them. These puppies are so corroded, it's as if they are furry. 20 minutes of Dremel work on a small spot with a progression down from felt pad with rouge, then a buffing wheel, then a wire wheel, took off the baking-soda-like accumulation and got it down to sorta-shiny and very uneven metal.


----------



## Reckers

Taking both the acid wash and TKruger's (Coke is acidic) into consideration together, I went for an acidic wash with what I had available---cider vinegar. It took off the surface crystal fibers, so they no longer look like Frosted Flakes---thanks, guys! However, the aluminum has severe acne over most of the outer surface, and an encrustation over the interior ridges that remind me of lime in pipes. Hopefully, that will dislodge easily with the dremel. I'm thinking I'm going to have to visit the storage shed and dig out my polishing wheel, a bench-grinder I converted by adding buffing wheels to it. With it and some coarser rouge, I should be able to take down the metal surface to smooth, again. This will definitely be an all-winter project. *L* The good part is the three large cars are a perfect fit for the three chassis I won on ebay, and the fourth, shorter car should fit one that I'm hoping to win today. I'll get a lot of satisfaction out of reclaiming these guys. Finally, one is currently wearing a paper-towel doo-rag soaked in alcohol, so let's see how the paint takes to it's new conditioner. *L* B&M, you're right about the primer----that's a must-do as soon as I get them down to bare metal. Thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------



## T-Man

Don't forget the scratch putty. You'll need it.
Aluminum gives a nice finish but because of it's properties the steel attached to it will rust faster. It is important to keep it painted or electrically isolated.
You see this in the northeast with a car patch made from aluminum or the rivets. The car dusts arounf the patch or rivets. Boat people use this to their advantage by using Zinc. Cars today have Zinc based paint in the underframe. Just some trivia to keep in mind.


----------



## tankist

got a 50mm lens for my camera. with better low light performance, should make shooting in the garage comfier. i also got macro/close-up lens for the camcorder coming in soon.


----------



## T-Man

*Prewar Finds*

I got the pictures of my purchases as promised in the chromatech21's thread.

First is the base to A standard gage Lionel automatic gate. Of course the gate is missing. The label is neat,1915 patent. Then I got the 65 and 166 whistle controllers for show. As discussed in another thread they are not intended for use in the modern electronic engines. They do work with the mechanical relay on the mechanical/motor whistle









Then this is the cleanup project a pair of 021 prewar manual switches. I like the green color. The track was regular O rusty, 9 curve and 19 straight, one had an outside insulated rail.









At last, the Number 95 Rheostat. It begs to be shocking to probing fingers.


----------



## Big Ed

B.C.RAIL said:


> But the real ones are made of steel.....and the model ones are aluminum Wouldn't it affect it differently?


That's right what was I thinking.

I used to deliver Graffiti wash to NYC. They cleaned the graffiti off of stainless steel cars.

Though a quick dip and long rinse in water would get them nice and clean.
But to long would make them melt.:laugh:

Aluminum brightener would work too.


----------



## Reckers

T-Man said:


> Don't forget the scratch putty. You'll need it.
> Aluminum gives a nice finish but because of it's properties the steel attached to it will rust faster. It is important to keep it painted or electrically isolated.
> You see this in the northeast with a car patch made from aluminum or the rivets. The car dusts arounf the patch or rivets. Boat people use this to their advantage by using Zinc. Cars today have Zinc based paint in the underframe. Just some trivia to keep in mind.


I've picked up some Tripoli, now---it's a little coarser than rouge, so it works better. T tried some very potent paint stripper and it works fine----the alcohol wasn't working. 

Since the cars will be illuminated, I'll take your advice and insulate the frame from the current altogether; use a two-wire system instead of using the frame for a conductor.


----------



## Reckers

I'm going to take the rest of this over to the "How To Do It" thread; without intending to, I've overstayed and turned "Got Something New" into a project series.


----------



## tankist

since it is quiet today i'm going to show off a bit. i got my 50mm lens yesterday, and wanted to test it out . the result is below. i don't think need anything macro anymore. 











link to original file (carefull - huge):
http://images112.fotki.com/v173/fileVEnY/9f002/6/733156/8061526/DSC_3285.jpg


----------



## Reckers

I wish I could take decent closeups. Maybe I should finally read the camera manual. *L*


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> I wish I could take decent closeups. Maybe I should finally read the camera manual. *L*


You need to change the setting to macro... Look for an image of a flower and mountain somewhere on your camera... Switch it to the flower and you can take clear closeups


----------



## tankist

reading the manual will not hurt 

your camera, whatever it might be, probably has button with a flower symbol next to it allowing to focus very closely. or perhaps even dedicated shooting mode. turn up your lights, stick your cam closer to the object and shoot away.

also look into a portable tripod.

went with a friend to a trip to micro-center this Sunday and i got this thingie for 2$










i sertainly got what i paid for - one of the nuts was stripped right out of the box. but even with that it is stiff enough to hold my small digi-soapbox just fine and probably going to be ok for the camcorder.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Just won a wood chip hopper car off eBay... Sniped it by $0.02... Forget eBay's $0.50 bid increment :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for the camera suggestion. I have the tripod, but haven't tried to take closeups before I started hanging around with you guys. I found the flower, so I'll experiment with it. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice picture Tankist. :thumbsup: What railroad is that?


----------



## Reckers

I believe that was the logo for the old UML...runs out of Chicago. Ukranian-Minolta Line.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Never heard of it. hwell: Shortline I guess?


----------



## Boston&Maine

It seems to simply be called the D&I Railroad...



> D & I Railroad Company (DAIR)
> The D & I Railroad was incorporated in 1981 to operate part of the Milwaukee Road purchased by South Dakota in Northwest Iowa. The railroad is owned by L. G.. Everist Inc., a construction company. It is headquartered in Sioux Falls, South Dakota.
> 
> The DAIR operates on 127 miles of track that is owned by South Dakota from Sioux City to Sioux Falls, South Dakota. About 39 miles are located in Iowa. The railroad shares trackage rights with the BNSF Railway. The DAIR connects with the BNSF Railway; Chicago, Central and Pacific; and the Union Pacific railroads in Sioux City. In Sioux Falls, the railroad connects with the BNSF Railway. The railroad employs five people all located in Iowa.
> 
> The main products handled by the DAIR include stone products and grain.


http://www.iowarail.com/railroads/industry/profiles.htm#D_&_I_Railroad_Company_(DAIR)


----------



## shaygetz

Nice clean pic, Anton:thumbsup:

Was given this on Monday...














































It's 43" long with a 59" wingspan and sports 4 Futaba servos and an OS Max SF .40 engine.


----------



## tankist

Thas a neat flier Shay. 
always wanted to have one. perhaps some day i will take on RC flying and with son growing up i will have someone to take the blame for it , lol

B&M, thanks for clarifying that for me  
when i got these locos (i have a pair 2512 and 2513) i was thinking to get rid of them. but i really liked the color and i think previous owner decaled them somewhat. so i read up on the line, seen pictures and somehow got attached to those two engines and the line. 

from rrpicturearchives.net


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I like Dair's paint scheme.


----------



## stationmaster

Do new Exatco knife blades and glue count? I runned out and had to buy some more................

Those blades sure went up in price since the last time I bought any!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I just buy my Exacto blades at the local Loonie store. Cheap yes..but they work. Unless you want quality then you have to dig deeper.


----------



## stationmaster

*BCR*, I bought the cheaper replacements. I just used "Exacto" as a generic term. I bought the packaged assortment. 50 blades, I think. Even the "generic" ones have gone up 2-fold.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

I finally broke down and dropped some big bucks----ordered myself the new American Flyer S scale NemoTrain...


----------



## tankist

wow. what was the damage?


----------



## Reckers

500 clams. A steal!


----------



## stationmaster

I got a Gem(manufactured by Olympia) 6-8-6 Steam Turbine PRR #6200. It was as noisy as a tree full of blackbirds at dusk. But, I finally got i to quiet down after using Pearl Drops and Jeweler's Rouge in the gears. 

It is a horse. I can't wait to get it on the big layout and see how it performs. I'm guessing 90 cars easy with traction tires.

The engine, and some others were a part of a trade I made with a friend out West. He got a "one-off" 6-6-6-6-6 with tender that was too big for HO and too small for OO or S. Obviously the work of a mad, yet very talented, brass modeler. I got cash, the 6-8-6, and a couple of more engines that are forthcoming.

Now to find a sound decoder that goes, "whoosh".lol



Bob


----------



## Reckers

*BOL!!!* Good for you, Bob! You're gonna have to come up with some way of creating an artificial blizzard for it to roar through! Post some picks when you get that monster!


----------



## stationmaster

I've got to find a decoder that emulates the sound. I'd like to video the beast in action. I can't imagine a steam engine, siderods flying with no "Chuffs". Just doesn't seem right.......

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That's a funky lookin' thing Reckers.


----------



## Reckers

Yeah, it's ugly....but it gets 30 fathoms to the gallon.


----------



## stationmaster

Where's the prototype for that critter? What road was it on?

Bob


----------



## Reckers

It's pre-Civil War era. You probably recall that line from history class, The URR line. Underground RailRoad.


----------



## stationmaster

Looks like something from "Voyage from the Bottom of the Bathtub".

bob


----------



## Reckers

All I can tell you is the engineer goes by Captain Nemo, and the dude has a 'tude. *L*


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked this up on eBay today... I am planning on leaving it as is, at least for now... The only thing it is missing is the pantograph... The wheels do not look like they are rotted, but I will have to see when it gets here... The only body damage is that one of the cow catchers is slightly bent in, but that is an easy fix


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> He got a "one-off" 6-6-6-6-6 with tender that was too big for HO and too small for OO or S. Obviously the work of a mad, yet very talented, brass modeler.
> 
> 
> Bob


Picture?????


----------



## stationmaster

Bob, I took pics. The better half loaned the camera to the grandson before I got them downloaded. They will be posted.

I have a friend that collects trains. He has no layout, but almost every wall in his house is shelves. Train shelves. 

I traded the train for a bunch of brass engines and some loot. Loot as in $$$$. Came out pretty well ...........I think. I'll probably find out next week that the old engine is worth a bundle......... That would not be funny. Not funny at all.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...I'll be waitin':thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> I picked this up on eBay today... I am planning on leaving it as is, at least for now... The only thing it is missing is the pantograph... The wheels do not look like they are rotted, but I will have to see when it gets here... The only body damage is that one of the cow catchers is slightly bent in, but that is an easy fix



I think I was watching that one. 
I don't really have much prewar I was just interested in seeing how much it would bring. 

Tell me is something supposed to go over the bulbs?
Or is that the way they were built?


----------



## Boston&Maine

To my knowledge, that is how it was built... The price I payed was not a steal, but I really wanted a prewar electric, LOL...


----------



## T-Man

Nice buy, the wheels look great.:thumbsup: Be careful the prewar is addicting. Pricewise it's a good deal considering what plastic postwar is worth.You got to love that hollow tin sound on the rails.
One of these days I'l get a pantograph for the 248.hwell:


----------



## Reckers

I got something new in the mail, yesterday, courtesy of Big Ed. *L* Ed, thank you! My girlfriend and I loved opening the envelope and finding it in there. This doesn't mean we're going steady, does it?


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> I got something new in the mail, yesterday, courtesy of Big Ed. *L* Ed, thank you! My girlfriend and I loved opening the envelope and finding it in there. This doesn't mean we're going steady, does it?


To the King of S gauge!

I was buying patches on e bay and thought you deserved it!
As I think you will only ever be the only S gauge person here.:laugh:

Tell me what is the stuff in the middle supposed to represent? 
What do you think it is?

Going steady no. 

I only will go steady with females.


----------



## Reckers

Thank gawd for that last part---I hate to see a grown man cry. *L*

I puzzled over that image in the middle a long time before I worked it out. "UNITED" is the key to it. I think it's two linked train couplers, seen from the side, with brake hoses and all. As for being the only S gauge person here: at some point, all the misguided three-railers will come to their senses and want decent trains. When they do, I will be elected Mayor of MTF by public acclaim as they all scramble to find American Flyer equipment. You read it here first! *L*

And thank you so much for the patch!


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> Be careful the prewar is addicting.


I just bought this too 

It is missing the whistle, pantograph, and one coupler is broken... I got it for the same price as the other one and outbid the same person...


----------



## T-Man

Just get the shell with the pantograh. It was 15. Congrats your hooked.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice B&M.


----------



## T-Man

I was hoping to find something in the prewar wra today but found 3 box lots of postwar. Now I guess I have plenty to show and tell.

The first box has six 022 switches the platform was 2156 . The engines are 1666,224 1060 250,239. The motor for the 1062 ran right out of the box.









The last box has Marx two 999's,400, I have a plastic shell 303 for an AF. The cars were an unmarked 6017 caboose 6465 tank car,an ALaska hoper in bad shape and a red 6000 series flat.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I got an O27 Lionel Coastal set at the train show today. No pics because I was stupid and left it at my parents house. It is in great hands with my dad, he is the reason I love trains.


----------



## T-Man

What time period is that set ? MPC era? It was listed at ebay.

quote from ebay 1991 Coastal.

"Presented for auction is the still Factory Sealed Lionel 11719 Coastal Freight Service Station Special Set. Because this set is still Factory Sealed, we have used pictures of it which appear in Lionel's 1991 catalog. Please see the engine and car descriptions below. Each item is individually boxed in a blue and orange Lionel box. Service Station Specials (SSS) were annual sets which Lionel made beginning in 1971, exclusively for Lionel's authorized Service Centers (dealers who were certified by Lionel to repair Lionel model train products). By the early 1970's, dealers were complaining that Lionel's quality of manufacturing was falling off. Also, Lionel was selling a number of sets through department stores and toy stores which cut the dealers out of a significant part of the toy train market, but left them to handle all customers' complaints whether they bought their sets from a dealer or not. To appease the dealers, Lionel came out with the SSS sets. They have become collector's sets due to their limited availability through only Lionel authorized service stations. The Coastal Freight Set was made in 1991 and is the first Service Station Special Set in the modern era to be included in a regular Lionel catalog. This set has been sold out for years. Now only available on the secondary market it, a Factory Sealed set such as this one regularly brings prices in excess of $250 (a recent ebay sale was for $250 plus $26.65 for shipping). This set comes in its original white Lionel SSS set box. There is no original shipping carton for this set and we can find no evidence that one was ever made. More likely than not these sets were probably shipped to dealers in cartons carrying multiple sets."


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I have no idea, looking for info on it actually.


----------



## subwayaz

*A Mc Donalds Kit in N Scale*

Well I didn't exactly get it recently but I did just get around to assembling it.
I'm pleased with the build, but I forgot to put the people inside before I AC'd it so it's not open yet


----------



## B.C.RAIL

McDonalds and trains go together well I think.


----------



## Big Ed

Where did you "find" all that stuff T?
In the barn?

Flea market?
e bay? ( I don't think so)

I see the scout there that answers my question in the other post.


----------



## T-Man

Those crafty antique dealers, before Xmas they had expensive sets. Yesterday it was box lots priced to sell. There must of been an auction. They were from two different dealers in a group shop. I couldn't resist. I am running a Scout camp now.


----------



## Reckers

Those Scouts better be able to repair trains. *L* Is there a merit badge for Lionel Ressurection?


----------



## Reckers

Hey, T-Man....that right-hand transformer in your pic. What's the red handle for? I got one in a package deal a while back similar to it; red handle was marked whistle, but ddoes nothing. At quick glance, it had wire running to a lil speaker-like device inside the transformer. Care to enlighten me?


----------



## T-Man

It's a 1033 transformer. the red is for directional one way, and the other is a whistle. You need a whistle tender on the track and the transformer sends a DC pulse to activate it.


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for the explanation. I couldn't understand why anyone would want a transformer that whistled!


----------



## T-Man

WHAt!!!!
AF make a road sign that whistles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I almost bought one once.


----------



## Reckers

Hmmmm. Knowing what those accessories cost, these days, I'll just buy a tea kettle.


----------



## tkruger

Reckers said:


> Hmmmm. Knowing what those accessories cost, these days, I'll just buy a tea kettle.


I bought one of those wooden ones for my kids for $5 at the LHS. Works great. The harder they blow in it the louder it gets.


----------



## stationmaster

I'll just click onto the links below my sig......

Bob


----------



## redwine_p

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!! got a new tuscan red C30-7 atlas, DCC ready, brand new for 60.00 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150408700323&_trksid=p2761.l1259[/IMG]


----------



## redwine_p

OOOPs got to excited!!!!!


----------



## stationmaster

Don'tcha mean $69.50? Shipping counts too, ya know. I picked one up last week for $38.90, including shipping. You got took!!!!! lol

Bob


----------



## redwine_p

ya got lucky i guess, i didnt but ya know what ? doesnt matter, i got it ,i`m comfortable with what i paid , and thats all that matters! I really dont count shipping cause I`m so far away from everything if i want it it will have to be shipped anyway.

thats one reason i dont come to this forum that much some of you cats are condescending , belittling IMHO and sometimes down right rude.but thats ok i guess thats just the way you all are .


----------



## Reckers

redwine_p said:


> ya got lucky i guess, i didnt but ya know what ? doesnt matter, i got it ,i`m comfortable with what i paid , and thats all that matters! I really dont count shipping cause I`m so far away from everything if i want it it will have to be shipped anyway.
> 
> thats one reason i dont come to this forum that much some of you cats are condescending , belittling IMHO and sometimes down right rude.but thats ok i guess thats just the way you all are .


Redwine P, 

I'm going to take gentle issue with you on that last part.

While I can accept that I, personally, might occasionally be rude, "...i guess thats just the way *you all are*.." paints with a pretty wide brush. I don't think everyone on this site is rude, condescending, or belittling. I don't think you really believe that, either.

I have found this site to be unusual because of it's level of camaraderie. I grew up with 5 brothers, and the verbal exchanges were (and still are) brutal. We don't care, because we know they're meant as entertainment and teasing, not attacks. The 4 sisters, incidentally, are worse. I guess I feel at home here for that reason---the verbal jousting and teasing are just plain fun, for me. 

Your feelings were hurt because you were proud of what you got and wanted to share your excitement. You were right to feel that way. Bob made a comment that suggested that either you got taken to the cleaners on a purchase, or he made an exceptional deal on a similar item. Either way, you got a piece you loved, and you were happy with the price. Nothing changed that, and I don't think Bob meant to belittle you. He may have felt you got taken to the cleaners on the deal, but so what? That's just Bob's opinion. Yours may be in mint condition and his may be a hulk. His opinion of your train just plain doesn't matter. Feel free to tell him to stick his engine in his ear.

As I mentioned, the camaraderie is what I like about this place. T-Man feels free to call me an idiot, and to mean it with his heart and soul. Then he'll spend the next 40 minutes trying to help me resolve a problem when he has better things to do. Tankist allows me to jerk his chain regularly without complaint. We take digs at each other and make fun of each other. I think the real 'issue' was Bob sees you as just one of the boys and treated you that way. I don't think he meant anything by it---he's not like that.

I'd like for you to stay around. I'd like to see you show up more often. Settle in, kick back, and look for a chance to tie Bob's shoelaces together. Or mine. *L*


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Good for you Redwine!*

Nice pickup Redwine.....even at 60 bucks. My brother used to live in WV and yes it is difficult to get ANYTHING in your neck of the woods. Hey I've been CALLED OUT on this forum and took it with a grain of salt:laugh:.....so hang in there and keep swinging brother. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

I only called ya out for trading your wife in for that pull-starter snowblower, Mac. You shoulda held out for the battery-start model.


----------



## Reckers

By the way, Redwine....Jesco White is my hero! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I get called out on lots of things on another board I belong to, actually been called everything in the book. You guys are nice here compared to them LOL


----------



## Reckers

We'll try to pick up the pace for ya, Chief!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*No Way Reck!!*

Hey Reck.....you weren't the one,son!:laugh: Just to let you know.....it hasn't snowed since the "OLD GIRL" picked up that new shovel...hows about them apples!!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

*L* I knew it wasn't me. I think you're onto something, though. If you two can agree she's the only one who has to shovel, you should have the problem resolved!


----------



## redwine_p

(Your feelings were hurt because you were proud of what you got and wanted to share your excitement. You were right to feel that way. Bob made a comment that suggested that either you got taken to the cleaners on a purchase, or he made an exceptional deal on a similar item. Either way, you got a piece you loved, and you were happy with the price. Nothing changed that, and I don't think Bob meant to belittle you. He may have felt you got taken to the cleaners on the deal, but so what? That's just Bob's opinion. Yours may be in mint condition and his may be a hulk. His opinion of your train just plain doesn't matter. Feel free to tell him to stick his engine in his ear.)

Heres the thing about it . I do not Know any of you guys well enough to call names, poke at you , or be RUDE , (I WONT!) I pride myself in being nice to everyone even if i dont agree with , dont like , or do not covet somthing you have or bought. I try to live by the old adage that momma taught us as kids, If you dont have anything good to say dont say anything at all!

You know i was just showing off something i had finally scraped up enough cash to get hold of being unemployed for 6 months and was proud to try and share with everybody what i had picked up . I thought it was kinda rude to tell someone the got took or was bamboozled then laughed at. I do not consider my self as an idiot as i am educated and experienced in a lot of things that some ppl. would be lost as an easter egg in and did not appreciate being laughed at by someone i would not know from Adam and made to feel substandard.

Just wanted to point this out.


----------



## Reckers

redwine_p said:


> (Your feelings were hurt because you were proud of what you got and wanted to share your excitement. You were right to feel that way. Bob made a comment that suggested that either you got taken to the cleaners on a purchase, or he made an exceptional deal on a similar item. Either way, you got a piece you loved, and you were happy with the price. Nothing changed that, and I don't think Bob meant to belittle you. He may have felt you got taken to the cleaners on the deal, but so what? That's just Bob's opinion. Yours may be in mint condition and his may be a hulk. His opinion of your train just plain doesn't matter. Feel free to tell him to stick his engine in his ear.)
> 
> Heres the thing about it . I do not Know any of you guys well enough to call names, poke at you , or be RUDE , (I WONT!) I pride myself in being nice to everyone even if i dont agree with , dont like , or do not covet somthing you have or bought. I try to live by the old adage that momma taught us as kids, If you dont have anything good to say dont say anything at all!
> 
> You know i was just showing off something i had finally scraped up enough cash to get hold of being unemployed for 6 months and was proud to try and share with everybody what i had picked up . I thought it was kinda rude to tell someone the got took or was bamboozled then laughed at. I do not consider my self as an idiot as i am educated and experienced in a lot of things that some ppl. would be lost as an easter egg in and did not appreciate being laughed at by someone i would not know from Adam and made to feel substandard.
> 
> Just wanted to point this out.


Redwine, it's good to have you back. Your statement is noted. I'd simply ask, at this point, that all of us put it behind us and be friends. You too, Tankist.

Thanks,


----------



## Big Ed

Yes Reverend Reckers may peace be with you too! Brother:laugh:

Red........ I hear what your saying.
But for now I will keep my 2 cents in my head.

I won't stick up for Bob, I will let him answer you if he wants to.


Hmmmm that quote of yours sounds familiar. 

Are you N&Wnuts? (on another site?)

If so I am the one that thanked you in that one post.
Your first thanks!


----------



## Big Ed

Boston & Maine do you run 2 rail?

I found another engine for you hurry ending soon!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AWESOME-HUGE-3R...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item35a674531f


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> Boston & Maine do you run 2 rail?




<-----

How dare you metion my name and 2 rail O in the same sentence *shudders*  :laugh:


----------



## stationmaster

I was pointing out to RW that his deal, while good, was not great. He DOES have a nice engine for his troubles. But, $69 is by no means a steal. I look for steals, and usually end up with deals. There was an engine, just like his, that ended today for a total cost of $51.00 shipped. Shipping was high at $11, but it ended up being a pretty good deal in the end. A "near steal".

I recently purchased a P2K Monon BL2 NIB for 15$ plus 4.95 shipping. That was a steal. It took me 4 months to get the FINAL BL2 for my Monon roster. I now have 9, the exact # owned by Monon. I do have to renumber them, all but #38, but that is an easy task.

So many times we jump on the first deal we see. I usually trudge through all 4,903 item listings, looking for that one particular deal. If I can't find it, I wait.

I have purchased $200 brand new engines at train shows for $35. I kinda use that as my guideline when bidding. Depending upon the engine, its condition, and its relative availability, I adjust my strategy accordingly. 

So, redwine, if you got your feathers ruffled, it happens. Your "deal" was not a great one, as there are many, many better offerings on eBay. You've got a nice engine, a decent price. But, not a great price. 

Sometimes our hearts, and the perceived "need" for something, overloads our thought process. Had I been watching that engine, I would have passed. A better deal would have come along sooner than later. Kinda like waitin' for a bus........another, better, one will be along shortly.

If you feel you got a good deal, so be it. It was surely not as good as they come, and if you had waited, you could have saved $18.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

Reverend Reckers...I like the sound of that. Can we pass the collection plate now? My mission-work needs your contributions to build that new layout. We need to work together to save all those lost, S-scale souls and carry them to the promised land on new cars! Can I have an ah-men!


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked up something on eBay, but I am not going to tell you what or show pictures until it gets here... I hope it is up to my standards 

Here are two hints:

The train is prewar 
Tender is diecast


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Rubber Band Drive...Anybody!*

I think I've gone off my rocker...it must be winter CABIN FEVER. I've won an assortment of PRR Tusan F7 A & B units to round out my passenger line but heres the kicker. The first one I won ,for less than $15.00, looked cosmetically great but something was rattling around inside. Popped the shell off and out came the dual fly motor, motor mounts and the universals. My reaction as Col. Henry Potter would say "Oh Horse Hockey Pucks!!" Got out of work at 11:15pm walked through the kitchen,kissed my wife goodnite and retired to my Train room. I cleaned, lubbed, oiled, glued(the mounts wouldn't seat in th pilot holes) gave the shell a hearty bath slapped her on the test track and off she went like a rocket:laugh::laugh:. The guy must have just given up on this...absolutely CRAZY. But the topper is the Athearn Rubber Band Drive F7 A unit that still gets power yet won't budge. I haven't recieved it yet but was wondering does anybody have and should I just remotor or stick with the antiquated system for conversation sake. The shells on both units are in terrific shape so I'll probably switch them out. Anyway let me know what you think. I did find a website about Athearn Drive systems that was quite interesting but its on my computer at work,

Website: hackitup.railfan.net/athearn.html


----------



## stationmaster

*MacDaddy*, I've got quite a few old Hi-Fi's(Athearn rubber band drive). I've yet to remotor(in the "normal sense") one. That is change the motor to a more modern motor. I have changed motors from a chassis and shell that were in pretty bad shape to one that was in much better shape but wouldn't run. Something about those old "amp hogs" that says "restore me" and not "upgrade me". Though I have installed decoders in many. Actually had someone else do the job for me.

My guess is that the brushes may be fried. Still available, I think. I used to know a guy that would repair those motors. He's long since passed away. There may be someone that you can find that does such work on the Yahoo vintage HO group.

Link: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintageHO/

Check the pickups. Many times they have come lose, solder broken, or such simple maladies that accompany the passage of time.

*B&M*, I'm guessing a 2-6-0 pre-war Lionel. Maybe a 1938 specimen....... I saw one on eBay late last week and over the weekend. Looked to be in decent shape.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> Yes Reverend Reckers may peace be with you too! Brother:laugh:
> 
> Red........ I hear what your saying.
> But for now I will keep my 2 cents in my head.
> 
> I won't stick up for Bob, I will let him answer you if he wants to.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm that quote of yours sounds familiar.
> 
> Are you N&Wnuts? (on another site?)
> 
> If so I am the one that thanked you in that one post.
> Your first thanks!



I guess red won't answer no more as when I posted this he was online PM ing someone.


----------



## Reckers

Nah....I think redwine will be back.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## redwine_p

I`m still lurking .
no i am not nwnuts on another forum


----------



## stationmaster

Just nuts? lol

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> <-----
> 
> How dare you metion my name and 2 rail O in the same sentence *shudders*  :laugh:



Boston&Maine 2 rail.
Boston&Maine 2 rail.
Boston&Maine 2 rail.
Boston&Maine 2 rail.
Boston&Maine 2 rail.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> I just picked up something on eBay, but I am not going to tell you what or show pictures until it gets here... I hope it is up to my standards
> 
> Here are two hints:
> 
> The train is prewar
> Tender is diecast


Me too I will wait till I get it too.

No lie.


----------



## Big Ed

stationmaster said:


> I was pointing out to RW that his deal, while good, was not great. He DOES have a nice engine for his troubles. But, $69 is by no means a steal. I look for steals, and usually end up with deals. There was an engine, just like his, that ended today for a total cost of $51.00 shipped. Shipping was high at $11, but it ended up being a pretty good deal in the end. A "near steal".
> 
> I recently purchased a P2K Monon BL2 NIB for 15$ plus 4.95 shipping. That was a steal. It took me 4 months to get the FINAL BL2 for my Monon roster. I now have 9, the exact # owned by Monon. I do have to renumber them, all but #38, but that is an easy task.
> 
> So many times we jump on the first deal we see. I usually trudge through all 4,903 item listings, looking for that one particular deal. If I can't find it, I wait.
> 
> I have purchased $200 brand new engines at train shows for $35. I kinda use that as my guideline when bidding. Depending upon the engine, its condition, and its relative availability, I adjust my strategy accordingly.
> 
> So, redwine, if you got your feathers ruffled, it happens. Your "deal" was not a great one, as there are many, many better offerings on eBay. You've got a nice engine, a decent price. But, not a great price.
> 
> Sometimes our hearts, and the perceived "need" for something, overloads our thought process. Had I been watching that engine, I would have passed. A better deal would have come along sooner than later. Kinda like waitin' for a bus........another, better, one will be along shortly.
> 
> If you feel you got a good deal, so be it. It was surely not as good as they come, and if you had waited, you could have saved $18.
> 
> Bob


I know what you were saying Bob.

I think some folks jump the gun to soon.
I guess some have no one else to complain too?

I have bought stuff myself just to see it the next week at a better price.
I guess all have done that at least once?
Me....:lol_hitting:I have done it more then once. But what the heck it's only money.


Now......................play nice with the new members Bob!:laugh:


----------



## stationmaster

Just lookin' at eBay. Some Kato and Atlas engines are dirt cheap!!!! Got a dozen or so on the watch list.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

Boston&Maine said:


> I just picked up something on eBay, but I am not going to tell you what or show pictures until it gets here... I hope it is up to my standards
> 
> Here are two hints:
> 
> The train is prewar
> Tender is diecast


Without using a reference, a 258. or that switcher with a bell.
You can't afford much more?


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> Without using a reference, a 258. or that switcher with a bell.
> You can't afford much more?


No and no


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Which set would you get the NY flyer set or the Pennsylvania Flyer set from Lionel if they were your only 2 choices?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I bought a few things at the train club on tuesday.

A Soo flat car #5002 (unknown)
A RBOX boxcar #11050 (Athearn)
A BCIT boxcar #800401 (Atlas)
A BCOL gondola #9234 (Roundhouse)- My second one, means I have to renumber it.
And a couple intermodal containers. DB(Roco) and RACE(unknown).


----------



## Reckers

Nice stuff, BC!


----------



## Reckers

*Speaking of Pantograph....*



T-Man said:


> Nice buy, the wheels look great.:thumbsup: Be careful the prewar is addicting. Pricewise it's a good deal considering what plastic postwar is worth.You got to love that hollow tin sound on the rails.
> One of these days I'l get a pantograph for the 248.hwell:


Today on ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.com/O-Scale-Pantogr...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item3a57393c02


----------



## Boston&Maine

Reckers said:


> Today on ebay....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/O-Scale-Pantogr...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item3a57393c02


That is one big pantograph, LOL... The one T-Man needs only costs a couple of bucks...


----------



## Reckers

Okies. I had no idea what he was needing---first time I read "Pantograph", I assumed it had something to do with the manner in which print or paint went on the cars. *L* I had to go look it up to figure what you guys were talking about, and that made it stick in my mind. When I saw that one, I thought it might be what was being sought.


----------



## Big Ed

Got this new old # 394 Beacon just in.


----------



## stationmaster

Nice catch....

Bob


----------



## Rob Snyder

Very nice find, Ed. Does anyone make something like that in N?


----------



## Big Ed

Rob Snyder said:


> Very nice find, Ed. Does anyone make something like that in N?



I found this.

http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/radioindex.htm


Found this to scroll to the water tower beacon on top.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_signals_electrical_and.html
This seller is Ok to deal with. Good man.

I don't think they really make any beacon towers in N.
I'm sure someone will correct me if they do.

Shay? Sub? You hear of any?


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks Ed. I'll look more into those when i get my layout up and rolling.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Ed, does it work? Or is it just for decoration?


----------



## Big Ed

B.C.RAIL said:


> Nice Ed, does it work? Or is it just for decoration?



It works.

The way these work is the rotating light has a point inside and sits in a dimple on the bulb. (T have you ever seen these bulbs for sale?)

When the bulb is lit the heat goes through fins on the top to make it turn. Though you might have to give it a helper spin to get it going. Sometimes you can bend the fins a little to tune it. A small breeze may affect it too.

Mine needs a helper spin to get it going. I just got it and haven't tried tuning it yet. 

Nice shape from the 40's I believe.


----------



## T-Man

No , but just use a regular bulb with a dab of T-man putty (epoxy) should work.

I have seen the fan mech resting on a pole with a regular bulb for other lights.

I have the rubber ring version of that tower.

It would have to be 14 volts min.


----------



## Reckers

Is the bulb a screw-in or bayonet style, and what voltage? I can keep an eye out for them. A lot of flashlights used to have that style with the bayonet base.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked these books up off eBay; they should provide for some good reading


----------



## T-Man

I use the first one,it's good, but I get mine from amazon.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> No , but just use a regular bulb with a dab of T-man putty (epoxy) should work.
> 
> I have seen the fan mech resting on a pole with a regular bulb for other lights.
> 
> I have the rubber ring version of that tower.
> 
> It would have to be 14 volts min.



T man your beacon is a #494 right? 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=494

I saw a picture somewhere in your pictures.
The new and improved version of the #394.

Does yours rotates the beacon when turned on or does it just light up and you can swivel it by hand?

My top just rests on the bulb and spins. By the picture yours looks like it is mounted on the top not just sitting on the bulb.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked this up... I hope it is better than the last flatcar with trailers on it I bought before... It is still wrapped in cellophane, so


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Just won this NEW IN BOX PENNSYLVANIA FLYER #6-30018 set on Ebay.


----------



## T-Man

big ed said:


> T man your beacon is a #494 right?
> 
> http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=494
> 
> I saw a picture somewhere in your pictures.
> The new and improved version of the #394.
> 
> Does yours rotates the beacon when turned on or does it just light up and you can swivel it by hand?
> 
> My top just rests on the bulb and spins. By the picture yours looks like it is mounted on the top not just sitting on the bulb.



Yes it is a 494 red tower with the rotating rubber ring. It' in my gallery under accessories.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice B&M.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

I just won on ebay santa fe sd40-2


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Is the bulb a screw-in or bayonet style, and what voltage? I can keep an eye out for them. A lot of flashlights used to have that style with the bayonet base.


I don't know next time I go to my dungeon I will look.
This bulb in made with a dimple on the top. the point of the beacon just rests in the dimple.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Tonoffun, any pics?


----------



## TONOFFUN80

When i get it i will try to get some pics on the forum


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Cool.

I will wait paitently like a patient waiting in a waiting room.


----------



## stationmaster

BCRail, that's the morgue, not the waiting room.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

lol  :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> I don't know next time I go to my dungeon I will look.
> This bulb in made with a dimple on the top. the point of the beacon just rests in the dimple.


Big Ed,

I have a flashlight at home with said pointy-bulb; uses (2) D batteries. I can live without the flashlight. Will that bulb work for you? It has a pimple, not a dimple---sticks out. (I should mention it's an S scale flashlight). if it will, let me know if you want just the bulb or the entire flashlight. Batteries are dead, so they're not included!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Switched on ebay this morning and it was staring at me...a 1960 vintage AF 4-4-2 Atlantic. Low bid on it, too. 8 minutes left on the auction, just enough time to look over the pics, check the specs and look at the seller's rating. Got it for just over $30, including the shipping. Shay, God loves me today!


----------



## Rob Snyder

Very nice score Reckers. Looks to be in really nice shape.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Probably my last for a while...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Reckers and B&M.


----------



## Big Ed

It's about time you got something nice Len. THE KING OF S :thumbsup:

Nice, B&M...., "last train for a while"? I think I heard that before.:laugh:
Might have been that voice in my head though.

I got a CNJRR Camel Back w/t Proto sounds.
If you can see it on the overhead shot my other fairly new Ashland tanker and the red CNJ hopper (just got in too), the CNJ caboose on the back is around six months old now. I got that with one of the CNJ box cars. (forgot which one)
I need new camera batteries! 

I'm waiting for a couple more things to arrive soon.


----------



## Big Ed

I also got this postcard of the old CNJ # 774. 50 cents At a yard sale.











Poor Old Gal It says on the card sniff, sniff,

JERSEY CENTRAL 774
Last road type camelback locomotive to operate in the U.S. is at the Communipaw engine terminal, Jersey City, (that's long gone too) eight days before being scraped.
March 2,1956.


WHAT A WASTE!

A wiki for those who never heard of a camelback.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camelback_locomotive


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Nice trains guys i can hardly till mine gets here...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

A Camelback...interesting.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Just got given a box of o gauge that was my great grampas... Will have to go trough it monday night


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Just got given a box of o gauge that was my great grampas... Will have to go trough it monday night


That is awesome!


----------



## Big Ed

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Just got given a box of o gauge that was my great grampas... Will have to go trough it monday night




cool A surprise box:thumbsup:

Get some pictures please I love surprises!

I will be waiting like a kid for Christmas.


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, BC and Ed! I've been holding off getting anything because of the planned move, but that one just popped out of nowhere at me. Valentines day went well; the GF got her new Raggedy Ann doll, so now I'm immune to any "But, honey..." for a few weeks! Ebay, brace yourself!


----------



## modeltrainhead

nice i used to go lionel now that i sold it is well i got more HO


----------



## T-Man

Boston&Maine said:


> Probably my last for a while...


What's it look on the inside???? Never had one of thesse babbies on my operating table! HA HA HA!

It looks great!:thumbsup: Whistle too ?????


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> What's it look on the inside???? Never had one of thesse babbies on my operating table! HA HA HA!
> 
> It looks great!:thumbsup: Whistle too ?????


I am not even sure if it has shipped yet, LOL... When it gets here I will post up a picture of the internals... I bet they are the same as your 2056, but you never know... Yes, the tender has a whistle


----------



## subwayaz

*A CSX Hirail Truck*

I finally got my Factory Direct CSX Hirailtruck; I'll have to take a picture of it tomorrow. No I have that one and Trackmobile CSX also and one MP15 so the HO yard is set

Oh and for the N Scale Fifer Hobby is running a Special Run on weathered MT cars; he has two modern 50' Boxcars up right now.
Click on the weathered car to see what I mean. I picked up the DRGW car not arrived as yet but when it dies I will post pictures of that also,
I emailed Fifer and said it's something they should keep up.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

High-railers I love those! I must get some for my collection. Probably not cheap either.


----------



## subwayaz

B.C.RAIL said:


> High-railers I love those! I must get some for my collection. Probably not cheap either.


Well the last one I got the Hirailtruck was only $59; but the first one that I purchased was the Trackmobile it was $99 but with DCC
I tried to take a picture of the trackmobile but it is still in the packing.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

subwayaz said:


> Well the last one I got the Hirailtruck was only $59; but the first one that I purchased was the Trackmobile it was $99 but with DCC
> I tried to take a picture of the trackmobile but it is still in the packing.


$59 Great Scott! Like buying a locomotive even though it's smaller. Looks like I won't buying any for a while.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Okay, I just picked up this lot for $31 shipped... My hope is that the e-unit is good so I can put it in my 224E, but only time will tell... I should be able to easily make my money back on this by parting it out if I decide not to keep the parts for myself... The only bad thing is that the drawbar is broken... I literally bought it like 15 minutes after it was listed


----------



## MacDaddy55

*New Additions!*

Well after cleaning up my shells and making them more presentable..here are my Athearn F7A(one rubber band drive) and B units. There is another B unit but when I went to clean the shell...the frame actually snapped..or was it sabotage...anyway I welded it back together and got the shell on without any damage...just didn't take a photo yet!hwell:


----------



## TONOFFUN80

some of the trains in the box i got from my uncle


----------



## TONOFFUN80

still trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Tonoffun. You can either post the pics once uploaded to MTF. Or use photobucket or any other photo hosting website.

What part of BC you from?


----------



## TONOFFUN80

i'm up north in p.g.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Wow...wayy up there, I'm down in the Fraser valley.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

i'm down there every so often.. i have an aunt in mission

any good train shops in your area b.c. rail


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Not really. The one here isn't centered on trains. And he gets mostly estate sales. I go to the one in Vancouver near the Renfrew Skytrain station, Central Hobbies.


----------



## Big Ed

TONOFFUN80 said:


> some of the trains in the box i got from my uncle


Nice! your making Boston & Maine drool.




Boston&Maine said:


> Okay, I just picked up this lot for $31 shipped... My hope is that the e-unit is good so I can put it in my 224E, but only time will tell... I should be able to easily make my money back on this by parting it out if I decide not to keep the parts for myself... The only bad thing is that the drawbar is broken... I literally bought it like 15 minutes after it was listed


That didn't last long.............huh?.................the quote you said.......,

"this will be the last train for a while":laugh:




TONOFFUN80 said:


> still trying to figure out how to post pics


The weathering is all ready all most complete.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> That didn't last long.............huh?.................the quote you said.......,
> 
> "this will be the last train for a while":laugh:


I used my parts fund for this...


----------



## Reckers

I see tons of Lionel O and HO down here in the antique toy store. You guys would have a field day!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Originally Posted by TONOFFUN80 

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT ERA THIS WOULD BE FROM


----------



## fsm1000

B.C.RAIL said:


> Not really. The one here isn't centered on trains. And he gets mostly estate sales. I go to the one in Vancouver near the Renfrew Skytrain station, Central Hobbies.


Just so you know, ONTRACK Hobbies is a good one as well as the new one on carnarvan that took over from pacific scale rail in New West.

 I am in Coquitlam myself.


----------



## T-Man

TONOFFUN80 said:


> still trying to figure out how to post pics


I looked at your pictures. Your Lionel cars are from the 40's they have a plastic Scout coupler. The 1110 engine is a Scout, good for parts the frame is shot. Unless you can epoxy.The bell is Marx made over many years. I have a thead on one. The Marx cars are around the 40's I do not have a guide for them. The engine looks like a 999, I recently got 2 and have to clean them up.


----------



## T-Man

Boston&Maine said:


> Okay, I just picked up this lot for $31 shipped... My hope is that the e-unit is good so I can put it in my 224E, but only time will tell... I should be able to easily make my money back on this by parting it out if I decide not to keep the parts for myself... The only bad thing is that the drawbar is broken... I literally bought it like 15 minutes after it was listed


Is that a 2025? Postwar I think with the 2026 rear trucks. The draw bar is easy or are you refering to the draw bar rest of the shell? Use a bread twisty!!


----------



## Rob Snyder

These came today. Thanks Tankist and Reckers.


----------



## Reckers

No biggie, Rob. It looks good on you!


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> Is that a 2025? Postwar I think with the 2026 rear trucks. The draw bar is easy or are you refering to the draw bar rest of the shell? Use a bread twisty!!


The later 2025s actually came with the rear truck that is has on it... The actual drawbar itself is snapped off, and the part of the shell that the drawbar travels in is bent on one side... I also noticed the cab window "dividers" were removed


----------



## tankist

My Norfolk Southern coal train is here - walthers bethgon 6 pack

navigating empties downhill the "crescent plunge"










strange angle "aerial" shot of the area. i guess the photographer wasn't ready for the crasy evasion mnuever taken by the heli pilot.










cars going over bridge









i realy like those new walthers tank cars

pair of 16,000 gallon tankers










and a pair of 23,000 gallon ones


----------



## Reckers

How did you get that mirror-polish on those NS gondolas? Very sharp-looking outfit!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Ok got my PRR Lionel set #6-30018 yesterday. Brought it to moms and set it up for my kids. Nice setup. It is amazing how with just an oval kids can have so much fun.

Goind to try to upload pics from my cell phone later.


----------



## Reckers

Okay, I need advice! I just ebayed myself into owning an "American Flyer Checkerboard bubbling water tower". It lacks the vertical tube that goes from the ground to the tank. So....what exactly is this thing? It also says it's illuminated. The lil house-like structure at the bottom is also missing. Any ideas on how this puppy is supposed to work?










Here's the ebay listing with more pics:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390155384300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Today was a GOOD DAY!*

First off.....Nice "Bubbling,Checkerboard" Water tower there Reck.:thumbsupoes it actually pump water...not to be facetious mind you! I took a drive to Green Bay this morning to pick up some lichen for the "Tree Project"....and walked out with a Athearn Blue Box Goldmine 3 -50" ATSF Box Cars, 1 -40" ATSF Boxcar 1-Baby Ruth(Babe Ruth ya know) 40" box car and an Athearn GP35 Canadian Pacific with DCC Plug in(Not that I'm gonna make the switch....Gotta love that loose change from the couches and my sons room:laugh::thumbsup: With the discount less than $100.00 for the whole shoot'n match. I counted the Blue boxes and they have about 35 left. The store will be in Madison for the Greatest Hobby Show this weekend. Oh and to top it off the Mail came and I got my Morrell & Wilson Meat reefers from Ebay for $6.50...YAHOOOO:thumbsup: THIS COMPUTER SUCKS!!! WHERE ARE MY [email protected]#[email protected]%$^^%&$&^^*&**^^ARGH!


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, Mac, and congratulations on your reefers! As best I can tell, it has a tube (missing) that's filled with a liquid (unknown) and in some manner, uses electricity to make bubbles. Since it also says it's illuminated, my guess is a small bulb heats and illuminates the transparent column, making it appear water is piddling out of the tower to flood the nearby town. I'm actively begging for suggestions or advice on this thing, though!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice Mac. 

What's the road number on the geep?


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*finally got my new engine*

he she is


















she needs a good cleaning

florida trains rust


----------



## MacDaddy55

B.C.RAIL said:


> Nice Mac.
> 
> What's the road number on the geep?


Thanks BC & Reck,
8204 is the RD # and here goes nothin with some pics...this had better work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Beautiful engine, Tonoffun!


----------



## Reckers

Reckers said:


> Thank you, Mac, and congratulations on your reefers! As best I can tell, it has a tube (missing) that's filled with a liquid (unknown) and in some manner, uses electricity to make bubbles. Since it also says it's illuminated, my guess is a small bulb heats and illuminates the transparent column, making it appear water is piddling out of the tower to flood the nearby town. I'm actively begging for suggestions or advice on this thing, though!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


In case anyone has an interest....apparently, this thing works like a Christmas-tree bubble-light ornament. It has a sealed tube (missing) of methyl chloride and a bulb (also missing) to heat and illuminate it. I'll have to wait until it arrives to find out which version I'm buying, then start shopping for the correct tube and bulb.


----------



## Reckers

Mac, send me those blue boxes....I'll take pictures for ya!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*The rust i talk about*

WILL HAVE TO CLEAN THISUP


















I THINK THAT THIS RUST IS CAUSING MY PROBLEMS BUT IS THERE ANY OTHER REASON IT WOULD RUN SLOW AND SPARK BETWEEN THE RAIL AND LOCOMOTIVE


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Reckers, etc.

Re: "bubbling water tower", above ...

Cool find. Methyl chloride in a tube??? Now where does one go to buy that? Not the local 7-Eleven, I think!

Keep us posted on this one ... it's quite unique!

TJ


----------



## tankist

TONOFFUN80 said:


> WILL HAVE TO CLEAN THISUP...


yeah, you probably should. sparkling indicates dirty/oxidised rail and wheels. and judjing by the pictures probably on the the pickups and motor brushes as well. i also think you should clean your keyboard, the shift key seem to be stuck too


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Sorry my caps lock was on


----------



## TONOFFUN80

what type of greese should i use in the trucks


----------



## stationmaster

I used Crisco. But, the train room kept smelling like fried chicken. So I switched to Hoppes or such grease. I have guns anyway, so I just use it for both. Lithium grease works well too, though not many people have much use for the amount one has to buy. The containers are rather large. And most bait and tackle shops carry squeeze tubes of fishing reel grease which also works. The applicator makes it easy to get to tight places.

Bob


----------



## Reckers

Something fishy about that....


----------



## TONOFFUN80

So if i have some gun oil that will work


----------



## Reckers

The general consensus is white lithium grease for gears, and any quality, light oil for bearing surfaces. I use 3-in-One oil, others have their own favorite. No Crisco. No Olive Oil. No WD-40.


----------



## stationmaster

Sewing machine oil, gun oil, Mystery Oil, light machine oil, some use teflon spray lubricant(though I think it would be hard to clean off of unwanted areas and have never really applied it to wheels and trucks, but have used it on the "bearing journals" of some of my engines). I friend uses it with great luck. He told me that it is really easy to place it wear you want it with the supplied "straw". And overspray is minimum. I can't personally vouch for that but it does come from a good source.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55

Reckers said:


> Mac, send me those blue boxes....I'll take pictures for ya!


AWWH RECK,
What would I need a Pic of EMPTY Blue Boxes For...ayye!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Mac, I wouldn't treat you that way! Let me prove it---send me those cars and see if I send you back empty boxes or not! I'll bet you a dollar I take the pics and then send you the cars back.


----------



## tkruger

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Reckers, etc.
> 
> Re: "bubbling water tower", above ...
> 
> Cool find. Methyl chloride in a tube??? Now where does one go to buy that? Not the local 7-Eleven, I think!
> 
> Keep us posted on this one ... it's quite unique!
> 
> TJ


I have a set of Christmas lights that bubble like that. Each one is 4 inches long. There is a standard miniature bulb in each that heats the liquid. Similar to how a lava lamp works.


----------



## Reckers

That's the stuff! They were really popular in the '50's and early 60's; starting to make a comeback, now. Here's how it apparently works, etc. First, I've given up on making it myself---too much poison risk and I can't do vacuum sealing on glass.
So...it essentially is a part you order, a glass tube that is vacuum-sealed with the methyl chloride in it. Glass tube goes into place over a small bulb and becomes the standpipe for the water tower. When it's plugged in, the bulb heats and illuminates the liquid, making the traditional bubbles in the pipe.


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> That's the stuff! They were really popular in the '50's and early 60's; starting to make a comeback, now. Here's how it apparently works, etc. First, I've given up on making it myself---too much poison risk and I can't do vacuum sealing on glass.
> So...it essentially is a part you order, a glass tube that is vacuum-sealed with the methyl chloride in it. Glass tube goes into place over a small bulb and becomes the standpipe for the water tower. When it's plugged in, the bulb heats and illuminates the liquid, making the traditional bubbles in the pipe.


Methyl Chloride? 
Where did you find out that?

A copy and paste...................,

Chloromethane, also called Methyl chloride, R-40 or HCC 40, is a chemical compound of the group of organic compounds called haloalkanes. It was once widely used as a refrigerant. It is a colorless extremely flammable gas with a sweet odor, which is, however, detected at possibly toxic levels. Due to concerns about its toxicity, it is no longer present in consumer products.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Methyl Chloride?
> Where did you find out that?
> 
> A copy and paste...................,
> 
> Chloromethane, also called Methyl chloride, R-40 or HCC 40, is a chemical compound of the group of organic compounds called haloalkanes. It was once widely used as a refrigerant. It is a colorless extremely flammable gas with a sweet odor, which is, however, detected at possibly toxic levels. Due to concerns about its toxicity, it is no longer present in consumer products.



I stand corrected: the substance is methylene chloride, according to my source. And of course, we all know that what you find on the internet is never wrong:

"A bubble light is a decorative device consisting of a liquid-filled vial that is heated and lighted by an incandescent light bulb. Because of the liquid's low boiling point, the modest heat generated by the lamp causes the liquid to boil and bubble up from the vial's base. *The liquid is almost always methylene chloride*, but some early bubble lights used a lightweight oil. The light from the lamp illuminates the bubbles from underneath, causing them to shine."


----------



## matt

I just got an Athearn UP DD40. Its from somebody's "new old stock". It has really impressed me with its ability to stay on the track around the tight 18" radius curves on my test track. I was wondering if anyone had a shell for Athearn's DD40 that they would sell?


----------



## stationmaster

None for sale here, but is yours the single or dual motor engine?

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> I stand corrected: the substance is methylene chloride, according to my source. And of course, we all know that what you find on the internet is never wrong:
> 
> "A bubble light is a decorative device consisting of a liquid-filled vial that is heated and lighted by an incandescent light bulb. Because of the liquid's low boiling point, the modest heat generated by the lamp causes the liquid to boil and bubble up from the vial's base. *The liquid is almost always methylene chloride*, but some early bubble lights used a lightweight oil. The light from the lamp illuminates the bubbles from underneath, causing them to shine."



Are you sure? 
Where did you find this info?

I use Methylene chloride as a solvent and paint stripper excellent stuff to use.
But as with all chlorides, it's not the best thing to breath.

A copy and paste...........,

Dichloromethane (DCM or methylene chloride) is the organic compound with the formula CH2Cl2. This colorless, volatile liquid with a moderately sweet aroma is widely used as a solvent.


----------



## shaygetz

matt said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a shell for Athearn's DD40 that they would sell?


What's wrong with the UP shell?


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Are you sure?
> Where did you find this info?
> 
> I use Methylene chloride as a solvent and paint stripper excellent stuff to use.
> But as with all chlorides, it's not the best thing to breath.
> 
> A copy and paste...........,
> 
> Dichloromethane (DCM or methylene chloride) is the organic compound with the formula CH2Cl2. This colorless, volatile liquid with a moderately sweet aroma is widely used as a solvent.


Of course I'm not sure! *L* That would assume I know what I'm talking about, and my credentials in that area are already established as lacking or nonexistent.

THat acknowledged, I can offer this: I wanted to make my own, so I did an internet search and found more than one site that said methylene chloride. I'm no chemist, so it may as well have said smelling salts. Sample post: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_Christmas_bubble_lights_work

So...at this point, my innate cowardice suggests buying a replacement column beats making my own the way a straight-flush beats two pair. I can't check it out; the tower arrived this afternoon and has a jagged glass stump where the old tube was. I'll try to post some pics, as this will be an interesting repair. Bulb, tube, and all wiring are missing, as are the lil shed. Checkerboard pattern is badly damaged, too. T-Man is gonna be proud of me for getting this one working, again!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Of course I'm not sure! *L* That would assume I know what I'm talking about, and my credentials in that area are already established as lacking or nonexistent.
> 
> THat acknowledged, I can offer this: I wanted to make my own, so I did an internet search and found more than one site that said methylene chloride. I'm no chemist, so it may as well have said smelling salts. Sample post: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_Christmas_bubble_lights_work
> 
> So...at this point, my innate cowardice suggests buying a replacement column beats making my own the way a straight-flush beats two pair. I can't check it out; the tower arrived this afternoon and has a jagged glass stump where the old tube was. I'll try to post some pics, as this will be an interesting repair. Bulb, tube, and all wiring are missing, as are the lil shed. Checkerboard pattern is badly damaged, too. T-Man is gonna be proud of me for getting this one working, again!


T man will only be proud if you fix it with some epoxy.:laugh:

That info is for Christmas bubble lights. 
I never knew they used "MC" for that.

Back in 99 the government put a ban on "MC". They said no more was to be manufactured but they gave the suppliers time to get rid of their stock.


They are still selling it today!


----------



## matt

stationmaster said:


> None for sale here, but is yours the single or dual motor engine?
> 
> Bob


it is the dual jet 400


----------



## matt

shaygetz said:


> What's wrong with the UP shell?


nothing, its mint. i just like the demonstrator shell better


----------



## shaygetz

matt said:


> nothing, its mint. i just like the demonstrator shell better


Sweet...I have the SP shell though, not the Demonstrator---that one will take you awhile...and some coin.


----------



## matt

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...I have the SP shell though, not the Demonstrator---that one will take you awhile...and some coin.


hey shay, would you happen to know where to get a gear box cover, athearn part number 42021? mine is broken and i really dont want to "jimmy-rig" it.

-----



shaygetz said:


> Sweet...I have the SP shell though, not the Demonstrator---that one will take you awhile...and some coin.


is yours the single or dual motor? didnt even know they made a single motor version.

-----

another question, how does it compare to bachmann's dd40?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Finally took photos of the stuff I got from Kevin. 

OSKX 60' Tank car.








Undecorated 40' Reefer.









The Reefer after applying decals.









Plus a bag of trucks so I can do some replacing on my Model-Power hoppers.
Some time in the future I will repaint the Reefer, but for now it's gonna stay bright yellow.

Edit: Just added trucks and wheels plus couplers to the Reefer.


----------



## tankist

the closes hobby shop around me is moving so all the used stuff is half off
got this little thingie. not the era i model, missing the chimney and it doesn't run (only humms) but at 5$ it was a no brainer. disconnected the driveshaft and the wheels move so i'm going to be looking at the motor in the tender.











also got some used flex and a book


----------



## tjcruiser

$5 ?!?!? If nothing else, that'd make a fabulous looking paperweight for that price!


----------



## tkruger

I have Bachmann Jupiter that is the same basic design as that. The tender is identical other than the color and markings. Unfortunately it sounds like the gears are constantly grinding. When you have it apart if you see anything that could cause that let me know. All of the gears appear in good condition when I inspect them.


----------



## dozer

I got my new MRC Prodigy Advance 2 in today, plus a few n141p decoders for a couple BLI loco's. I'm excited to move into DCC, finally!


----------



## shaygetz

tankist said:


> got this little thingie.


You have an AHM W&A "Genoa"...have fun, they run well once fixed. Yours comes from the mid 70s because of the cast plastic domes and trim and deeper flanges. You could easily use a diamond stack or a shotgun (long pipe type) stack, reconfigure it to burn coal or oil,put steps in place of the cowcatcher and add air brake parts to make a shop goat that would be in use up to the 1920s...nice find for $5.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

shaygetz said:


> You have an AHM W&A "Genoa"...have fun, they run well once fixed. Yours comes from the mid 70s because of the cast plastic domes and trim and deeper flanges. You could easily use a diamond stack or a shotgun (long pipe type) stack, reconfigure it to burn coal or oil,put steps in place of the cowcatcher and add air brake parts to make a shop goat that would be in use up to the 1920s...nice find for $5.:thumbsup:


nice! thanks shay


----------



## tankist

for those who didn't yet realize the power of Craigs list - it is simply great 

the lady was really happy i freed her space from that awesome craftsman tool cart. free

hidden underneath the table









and out. will be reworked to be an actual workbench when my main one is taken by the yard module












this is awesome!


----------



## stationmaster

Great Grab!!! 

You need to organize(note: I didn't say clean up) the area a bit, Anton. Cleaning up would mean throwing things away, and we all know that you'll use everything, right? I probably have 10x that amount you have under the table. lol I had to devote a walk-in closet to shelving for train stuff.(Don't tell the better half, but I also have stuff in the overhead of the garage..............and up in the attic...........and down in the basement........) That doesn't include the "stuff" in the train room.

I think that there is a direct correlation between being a railroad modeler and "stuff".

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

stationmaster said:


> Great Grab!!!
> 
> You need to organize(note: I didn't say clean up) the area a bit, Anton. Cleaning up would mean throwing things away, and we all know that you'll use everything, right? I probably have 10x that amount you have under the table. lol I had to devote a walk-in closet to shelving for train stuff.(Don't tell the better half, but I also have stuff in the overhead of the garage..............and up in the attic...........and down in the basement........) That doesn't include the "stuff" in the train room.
> 
> I think that there is a direct correlation between being a railroad modeler and "stuff".
> 
> Bob


His looks clean compared to my garage and basement.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I got this on e bay. No one bid on it but me?

#6424 Flat with Lionel race cars. Made from 56-59.

$14.98 plus $5.50 to ship.
Good deal I think.

Excellent shape it doesn't look like it was ever run much. No box but I don't care. Got the strap to hold it on and the instruction sheet for the strap.

I think I got another in my boxes, but what the heck if I do I got another now too.:laugh:


----------



## stationmaster

My workbench is BAD!!! It usually takes me 10 minutes just to find it and another 10 minutes to get it cleaned off enough to work. lol 

All joking aside, is it just me or do others find throwing away anything model railroad a hard chore?

Bob


----------



## tankist

stationmaster said:


> You need to organize(note: I didn't say clean up) the area a bit, Anton.


you are i not entirely correct - i DESPERATELY need to organize 
some of the tools i keep multiples of : 2 sets of screwdrivers, pliers, hammers, 3 tape masurers etc. and at a times i still can't find what i need.

i am also having problems throwing away stuff. the broken printer i cannibalized for stepper motors and plug for the CDU., as soon as i throw the rest i'm sure i will need something out of it. so i keep couple boxes with all kinds of wreckage, sorted somewhat. i guess i took it from my dad - he has full two car garage of cool stuff with no immediate purpose. ie - mill machine collet, bunch of aluminum extrusion profiles. you just can't throw away stuff like that


----------



## Reckers

My turn....a belated posting of my new coal tipple, courtesy of Mr. Glgraphix! Thanks again!


----------



## T-Man

big ed said:


> I got this on e bay. No one bid on it but me?
> 
> #6424 Flat with Lionel race cars. Made from 56-59.
> 
> $14.98 plus $5.50 to ship.
> Good deal I think.
> 
> Excellent shape it doesn't look like it was ever run much. No box but I don't care. Got the strap to hold it on and the instruction sheet for the strap.
> 
> I think I got another in my boxes, but what the heck if I do I got another now too.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849


I like it I have never seen one!!!!


----------



## TulsaFlyer

I just won an auction on ebay and now have an interesting dilema.
The listed shipping and handling was $20.00, but after the auction I recieved an email stating shipping and handling at $25.00.
I don't mind the extra five bucks, but what the heck??

Anybody else ever have something similar happen?


Jody


----------



## Reckers

Nope, and I'd get back to the seller with it. Most will correct an honest mistake immediately, and with an apology. I suspect the crooked will correct it to avoid a bad review and accusations that hang in their record for a year.


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Contacted the seller....waiting for reply.


Jody


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yeah I'm a terrible Pack-rat. hwell:  It's hard to throw anything away even if it's not model railway related. With the lack of room I can't collect/keep junk. I would be collecting junk again if I had the space. lol :laugh:

I keep all the boxes my train stuff come in. One thing I keep alot of is wiring and boxes from anything.


----------



## shaygetz

I send the previously stated postage myself...if a question comes up, I refer them to their posting.


----------



## matt

Do you guys think these items are worth $250? I found these items on Craigslist. There was a 100 year anniversary Harley Davidson train, 95th anniversary train, American Legend train, Fireball Express train, and a 1997 Evolution Express train. All of these are Harley liscensed and numbered limited edition. These are all complete sets and one of them even has a transformer made by MRC! They also included a 35 yr anniversary GI Joe action figure on a Harley approx ten inches tall and twelve inches long. This too is liscensed by Harley and Hasbro. Also included were three Harley Barbie dolls with appropriate liscensing. All of the trains are still in the shrink wrap and all four of the dolls are un-opened. When i find my digital camera I will post some pix of the trains. Oh, and by the way, the trains are HO scale. Let me know what you think.


----------



## stationmaster

I got caught up in the collectible train thing a few years back. I bought about 5-6 collectible sets. Not really worth much unless you find someone that's into the subject of the set. The last set I bought was the Colts Super Bowl(I'm from Indiana) collectible set. I was lucky my brother is REALLY into the Colts, and I managed to get my money back out of them. I'm still STUCK with a few including the one you are looking at.

I will say that most sets now are of good quality. Hawthorne Village, for example, utilizes Spectrum trains(in HO). But, price is premium when buying the collectibles and much more than buying the usual road name tagged engine and cars. It's a racket that finds its niche in the GUNG-HO fan that has to own everything available to feed his passion.

And, now, my brother is purchasing the Corvette set. That's OK by me, it's not my money. 

Again, these sets are overpriced and are aimed a a very small niche market. If you are buying them as an investment..............DON'T!!!! If you are a diehard Harley fan, it's your dollar. I'd rather put my money in the gas tank. Maybe buy a new set of leathers.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

I got this in yesterday.
E-Bay
$22.56 plus $6.50 to ship.

I put the tender in my What is it thread......??
Engine Die cast. Tender plastic.


----------



## Mit

*This monster was found in the attic*

I am not sure if "S" or "O" scale. Runs on a large 3 rail track, it is a marklin train set called the "work Train" all is here except, of course the track. Any idea what scale this may be? I have the power connector track but the side railtraack and the oval is all missing. Box says "137 inches of track and 45" siding".


----------



## tankist

don't like collectors sets either. I see no value in them, just a tremendous amount of work to strip the paint and do a normal one. but i guess som epeople do want them. 


yet another neat score. i was passing by that store again and seeing "last days" banner decided to pick couple more flex pieces. it was a mess as they were moving and most of their stuff is already out. but they were open so i rummaged through used stuff section. found a bundle of mixed flexes. owner wasn't there and the guys couldn't come up with price. at the end of it i got the bundle for 10 bucks 
11 full pieces of atlas Code83, 3 of Code100 and couple micromark flexes + bunch of short pieces. yey! thats the only way i can afford this hobby


----------



## Boston&Maine

Mit said:


> I am not sure if "S" or "O" scale. Runs on a large 3 rail track, it is a marklin train set called the "work Train" all is here except, of course the track. Any idea what scale this may be? I have the power connector track but the side railtraack and the oval is all missing. Box says "137 inches of track and 45" siding".


S scale was two rail only, so it has to be O scale... I think you have the manufacturer wrong, because that is definitely a Marx steam engine...


----------



## T-Man

It is a better Marx engine. Can't give any exact dates, but probably was manufactured into the 60's.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey BigEd,

Just saw your "Lionel Racing" cars (autos) on a flatcar, a few pages back. Very neat ... I haven't seen any pics of that in a few Lionel catalogs I've been flipping through. Looks in great shape.

Maybe there's a Lionel Racing NASCAR in the future somewhere!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

With a lil plastic Danica Patrick?


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohhh yeahhhh ... now you're talkin'!


----------



## Reckers

Go, Daddy!


----------



## Rob Snyder

Got these from Subwayaz today. Got more than I expected:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Time to get at it again.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Freeeebieeee!

So, the eBay store that I bought my Lionel prewar catalog from somehow managed to send me the postwar sets catalog instead... I contacted them and they are going to send me the right one, plus I get to keep this one too!


----------



## T-Man

Nice book. The sets I have are too time consuming to reseach because of the way they are listed. I have about 5 or so. I 'll place it on my list.


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M --

You GOTTA be kidding me ... I just ordered that very same post-war catalog (on Amazon) a few days ago, and it arrived yesterday. It's sitting here in celophane on my desk. Great book ... but it cost me $20 ... how do I (!!!) sign up for the Freebie List?!?

By the way, there's a mate to this book that for some reason is NOT available on Amazon ... Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains, 1945 - 1969, by David Doyle. This one focuses on the train cars and accessories themselves, rather than the packaged sets. I checked it out from my local library, but (sadly), I've gotta give it back.


----------



## Boston&Maine

tjcruiser said:


> By the way, there's a mate to this book that for some reason is NOT available on Amazon ... Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains, 1945 - 1969, by David Doyle. This one focuses on the train cars and accessories themselves, rather than the packaged sets. I checked it out from my local library, but (sadly), I've gotta give it back.


They are on eBay costing like $12 to $15 shipped new... Make sure you get the second edition


----------



## tooter

My first HO engine came in the mail yesterday. It's Mantua Classics "Goat" 0-6-0 Switcher and Tender. It's nice heavy hunk of metal, the detail is exquisite...









...and I'm sooo happy.

So right now it's just an engine and a couple of short pieces of track. Can't wait till the rest of the stuff comes!


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Boston&Maine said:


> They are on eBay costing like $12 to $15 shipped new... Make sure you get the second edition


Hey B&M,

Thanks for the tip. However, it looks to me like Doyle is banging out books left and right. I see he has:

Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains 1945 - 1969 (2nd edition, 2006)

and also this one:

Collector's Guide to Postwar Lionel Trains 1945 - 1969 (pub. 2007)

Is the latter an update of the former? Are you aware of significant differences and/or a personal preference between the two?

Thanks!
TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: book comment / question above ...

Compact size, maybe? Looks like the latter (Collector's) is quite a bit smaller than the former (Standard). A "pocket version" of sorts ???


----------



## Boston&Maine

Sorry TJ, I have no clue :dunno:


----------



## stationmaster

There is a "pocket collector's" book for Lionel, though memory fails me as to the title. I've seen it in Walther's catalog I believe a few years ago. I'll try to get with a couple of my Lionel buddies and get the info to you. May be a couple of days.

Nice pickup on the steamer, choo choo.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

I am not a fan of pocket guides. Too many words and not enough pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: books ... thanks guys. I ordered the (larger) Doyle book on ebay last night ... I'll let you know what I think when it arrives.

Choo choo ... Looks like the "Little Engine that Could" ... congrats, and have a blast!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

That Goat is luverly. Wish they made it in S scale.


----------



## stationmaster

T-Man, I agree with you. The "pocket guide is the only option in some cases though. I would hate to lug around larger reference books to a train show, however. And I have quite a few. I'd have to drag along my grandkids and all of my nieces and nephews as "book toters" if not for the pocket guides. My entourage would look like the native supply bearers on a safari. I usually disdain from taking any material. I let my memory (try) to guide me. Taking a big chance there most of the time. 

I try to make a short(like that is gonna happen) list of what I'm looking for at train shows. It seems I always find something else I want/need, though. Or I forget a much needed piece. Just last month I found, and bought, a piece I'd been looking to get for over 7 years. It was just never available, in good shape and an affordable price, on eBay, online, or at other train shows. And I got it for much under the budget I'd set to get it. Happy, happy. A brass box engine finally made it to the layout.

I am wondering, just how many on this site do maintain a reference library? Even if only a Walther's catalog. I have found it most beneficial and mine isn't as large as many, but still bigger than most. Included are histories of selected roads, engines, cars, service, "how-to's", and such. I have found them a godsend when trying to model a specific road, service(such as passenger service, ice bunkers, specific industrial switching, etc.) The history books give me the most pleasure I think.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Bob,

Re: Ref. Library -- I'm just starting to assemble a few books on my end. Lionel books by Doyle (mentioned above), a Warman's Lionel field guide, and I just ordered Greenberg's Lionel Op. and Repair Manual. All of this Lionel collector's / repair stuff is new to me, so I'm enjoying having a few books of my own that I can dog-leaf, highlight, etc. to help me remember a few details that would never stick in my head alone. For now (at least), I'm more interested in learning about the history of the model trains (and companies that made them) than the history of the real trains, themselves. Baby steps ...

I've also been cutting-and-pasting (computer style) a few 'net search hits that I've been finding into a couple of directories on my local computer. Pics, how-to's, etc.

And, in the HO department, I finally got around to organizing my small pile of misc instruction sheets, manuals, etc. into one 3-ring notebook. Easier to find stuff there (I hope) than scattered amongst the shelves in my basement.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I gather refernce material from the net all the time. Mostly pertinent Lionel Information or electronics. The trouble is finding it to answer a question.!!


----------



## stationmaster

T-Man, have you joined the Lionel Collector's group on Yahoo? Go to Yahoo, select groups. Type in "Lionel trains", you should get a "hit".

Bob


----------



## T-Man

I'll give it a run.

Thanks! Bob


----------



## modeltrainhead

i got an tyco brown box brand car it is the new haven one
http://tycotrain.tripod.com/freightcars/id31.html


----------



## Reckers

Very nice brown box!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice, I have the Railbox one right below that New Haven one on the Tyco page.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I bought all of this stuff for just a few things, but maybe I will be able to keep some of the gondolas... I will have a fun spring break (when I am not working on papers )


----------



## stationmaster

Nice pick up......

Bob


----------



## Reckers

I'd like to take a moment to point out that Stillakid has acquired an American Flyer 283 Pacific of 1954 vintage. This elevates Stillakid to S-scaler status, with all rights and privileges thereof. At this point, envy is appropriate from the rest of you and no effort to contain it is required.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

Prices just went up. You have competition.

B&M have fun on the milk car . I have two and they don't work quite right. Also, I have hopper frame pieces for truck attachment. I don't envy the truck cleaning ahead either. You can scalp the Babe RUth and use the frame for a tender.


----------



## Boston&Maine

This is the 1966 version of the 665... Yes, I bought it, LOL... Now, before someone points out the fact that I said I was not buying anything else, I have already sold my 2224W tender, and am going to sell my 224E and 685 in the coming weeks... Maybe this will be the first pre/postwar train I buy off eBay that will actually meet my OCD-ness (it better for what I payed for it )


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice B&M.


----------



## bradimous1

just got my first train set... Atlas Trainman D&H. I don't have a lot of room, so my corners will always include some 18" corners... so the 4 axle trains are how I will have to go. Have had so much fun playing around with it. Next week I am purchasing some green for over my plywood and a 4% incline... the incline is for locos only as it will be going to a turntable and engine house, which is the only reason that I went with the 4%.


----------



## matt

sounds fun!


----------



## modeltrainhead

Boston&Maine said:


> I bought all of this stuff for just a few things, but maybe I will be able to keep some of the gondolas... I will have a fun spring break (when I am not working on papers )


oh god its the mottherload


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Yesterday I went to the train club and I got a tool box. Originaly for fishing equipment. 
But it works just perfect for a model railroader's tool box.:thumbsup: It's Mastercraft from Canadian Tire. I'll take photos later.


----------



## tankist

B.C.RAIL said:


> Yesterday I went to the train club and I got a tool box. Originaly for fishing equipment.
> But it works just perfect for a model railroader's tool box.:thumbsup: It's Mastercraft from Canadian Tire. I'll take photos later.


plastic box is plastic box. i was looking for tackle box and ended up buying small toolbox of similar size and build quality (cheep chineese )for half price. it holds the fishing tackle just as well. and somehow i don't think that the fish i got out of the water was offended by tackle not contained in dedicated fishing container.


----------



## stationmaster

I tried a toolbox, one with the lift out top section. It was a big hassle not having access to things I needed without lifting out the top section. I will probably be "graduating" to one of those "hip top" tackle boxes VERY soon. The little 3-tray box is over flowing.

Another SD35 got dropped at the house by the mailman today. An Atlas that has started to undergo the stripping process. $15 shipped and half of my work is already started. I'm thinkin' this one will be tagged PRR, NYC or C&O.

Bob


----------



## tooter

Three Mantua old fashioned log cars and a Kadee logging bobber caboose kit came in yesterday...










..so now I have a little logging train.


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo choo,

I'm just liking your little setup more and more. Very nice.

TJ


----------



## bradimous1

choo choo said:


> Three Mantua old fashioned log cars and a Kadee logging bobber caboose kit came in yesterday...



is that a cab switcher.... AWESOME CHOO CHOO


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Here are the pics of the tool box.




































As you can see, I have already filled it. :laugh: 
Plus there were some items added for me. A small screw driver set, files, sand paper, clothes pins and some blades that fit in a type of exacto-knife. This evening I was working on my trains. Changing numbers and changing couplers. It was easier than looking for tools in a messy pile of stuff.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Choo choo,
> 
> I'm just liking your little setup more and more. Very nice.
> 
> TJ


Thanks, tj, 
It's an old fashioned European "LGB" look... at an American HO price. The layout plan calls for a fair amount of winding small 15" radius tracks so I'm trying to keep the rolling stock lengths short.

Greg


----------



## tooter

B.C.RAIL said:


> Here are the pics of the tool box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have already filled it. :laugh:
> Plus there were some items added for me. A small screw driver set, files, sand paper, clothes pins and some blades that fit in a type of exacto-knife. This evening I was working on my trains. Changing numbers and changing couplers. It was easier than looking for tools in a messy pile of stuff.


Man, I'll be going where you are with your nifty tool box... I've only just started out and there's already piles of little tools scattered all over the desk. Just gotta get organized.


Greg


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Niffty indeed!


----------



## tooter

Just completed my very first kit... 










It came in a kind of salmon color I didn't like, so I painted it a nice rich dark red, and did the roof in black. 

Man, assembling those Kadee couplers was quite a challenge at first, until I figured out a way to make it a lot easier. First, I used jeweler's loupe so I could see what the heck I was trying to do, and then put the coupler assembly on top of a big magnet, this made the little metal cylinder in the spring want to stay put in the slot while I pushed in the other end of the spring. Once in place, the magnet kept everything from popping out while I put the lid on it.

This proceedure gonna come in *really* handy, as there are three pairs of Kadee disconnected logging trucks coming in soon. Each individual truck has two couplers on it, so that makes a total of a *dozen* I'll be putting together.


Greg


----------



## Reckers

That is one neat looking lil car! I love the brake wheel!


----------



## Reckers

Hey, BC! Send me that box----I've got some stuff to add to it for ya!


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo choo,

Excellent paint choices ... big improvement over the salmon. I keep sayin' it, but this little logger train of yours keeps ticklin' my fancy. Very nice. What did they put in a "bobber caboose" in real life .. stove? head?

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Choo choo,
> 
> Excellent paint choices ... big improvement over the salmon. I keep sayin' it, but this little logger train of yours keeps ticklin' my fancy. Very nice. What did they put in a "bobber caboose" in real life .. stove? head?
> 
> TJ


Definitely a stove. A head would probably just be a hole with a lid in the floor between the tracks. The Kadee kit really impressed me with it's attention to detail and well formed parts. Everything fit together perfectly and the little couplers operate flawlessly. 

Coupler operation will be important because there will likely be a switch yard to shuttle different cars to be used for each purpose. Do you know of any websites that demonstrate switching principles? You know, which track designs you use for each function of retreiving and ordering the car's sequences? 

Before I actually bought anything, I liked the concept of a small old time utility work engine that wasn't necessarily bound by any historical accuracy. Then decided that it would be used for logging. The next kits to assemble are some really short old timer Tichy ore cars to make the engine double as a small mining train... probably coal. I'm also interested in the utility of maintenance of way, and will probably pursue that idea, too.

I also saw this really neat old fashioned open sided excursion car so the little engine can take people on tours of the logging and mining ventures. Well, anyways those are the basic premises right now... and they seem to be changing by the moment.

You know, this is a really cool hobby!


Greg


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> That is one neat looking lil car! I love the brake wheel!


I thought that little wheel was a really neat touch, too. This really suprized me to discover how enjoyable it is to assemble a kit. The quiet that comes from focusing attention on tiny details... 

Greg


----------



## T-Man

Boston&Maine said:


> This is the 1966 version of the 665... Yes, I bought it, LOL... Now, before someone points out the fact that I said I was not buying anything else, I have already sold my 2224W tender, and am going to sell my 224E and 685 in the coming weeks... Maybe this will be the first pre/postwar train I buy off eBay that will actually meet my OCD-ness (it better for what I payed for it )


It suits you and looks great. How long will you keep it??


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> It suits you and looks great. How long will you keep it??


I will let you know in a couple hours when I pick it up from the post office :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

This will be all I will be buying for a while.:laugh:
:welcome:

Darn I hear that voice again. Anyone else hear it?:laugh::laugh:




I got a new N 50' composite fish belly Gondola MT#62050
CNJ #86769
Fee bay/ with some N scale billboards, mint unrun. $12.00 with shipping:thumbsup:

The CNJ 40' Box car road #1476 MT#021-00-520 mint unrun. $6.12 w/t shipping



Like I needed it!








Darn I hear that voice again. Anyone else hear it?:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> This will be all I will be buying for a while.:laugh:
> :welcome:
> 
> Darn I hear that voice again. Anyone else hear it?:laugh::laugh:


Read my post; I explained the reasoning


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Read my post; I explained the reasoning



Do you hear that voice too?
I thought it was just me.

Read your post? 
I have no idea of what your talking about.:laugh:

I keep hearing that voice. Whoops I hear it again. 

Time to check my e bay watched items.

Later.......................


----------



## tankist

went that show and stumbled across eurpoean stuff . it seems that the seller misplaced a price tag or just decided to get rid of this beautiful model. in box, with original documentation (sprechen sie Deutsch ) and uncut detail parts. runs like a dreem . will need to get kadee coupler for NEM 






































and this strange thing came with it. those crazy brits :laugh:
but it was free


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nizza Lokomotive!

Nice locomotive Tankist.  Was I not paying attention?? You model Euro rails?


----------



## tankist

B.C.RAIL said:


> Nizza Lokomotive!
> 
> Nice locomotive Tankist.  Was I not paying attention?? You model Euro rails?


 danke schoen :laugh:

well, from today yes. 
i have a guy on Russian forum looking up lilliput catalog for what cars this little beauty hauled. and going to start scrubbing ebay. does not mean i suddenly got funds. the only reason i got it is due to it being marked waaay down 

modifications will be required to modify the lights to LEDs (together with DCC instalation). since it has interior i will try to throw smd lighting in there as well on one of the decoders functions.
will post pics if that happens.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Sie sind willkommen. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Uhh ohh, Anton ... European? Looks like you might have to add some Swiss Alps SNOW to your cliff scene!

Nice find!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

First, it looks great in that diorama setting. Second....and I mean this sincerely...it needs a lil tiny Anton in liederhosen!


----------



## tjcruiser

Jeez, Reckers ... I actually accidently spit on my computer screen from laughing so hard at that one ... are YOU going to clean up the mess?

TJ


----------



## tankist

thanks, i don't know about liederhosen though, lol. even if i find the proper coaches, its most likely destined to spend most of the time on display shelf as it will look quite strange on US based industrial layout. 

so as if i haven't taken on to much projects already, i can't get the idea of building a small snowy Alp scene (specifically tailored to fit into one of the shelfs in living room) out of my head! something based on the gorgeous RhB road posted here some time ago...











goodness... need to focus... and then we wonder why our kid has ultra-short attention span :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

*wipes TJ's drool off the screen* there, now....you slow down on the pablum! Anton, that is one beautiful photo. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## imatt88

About two weeks ago, I picked up three totes full of old HO stuff from a friend of mine who was looking to get rid of them.

I paid $20 for the three of them, and I got more than my moneys worth.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer

So........Is there anything in those totes you can live without?



Jody


----------



## Big Ed

I knew I had at least one more.

I posted a new one of these a while back.

Here is the twin. These are getting harder to find in mint shape.











Lionel #6424 Made 56/59 it came variety of cars 

The Lionel race cars are getting harder to find in mint shape.:thumbsup:
With straps (for cars) and boxes and instructions.
Straps connect to the back bumpers of the race cars too


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Very nice Ed, like the Bel Air's.


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> I knew I had at least one more.
> 
> I posted a new one of these a while back.
> 
> Here is the twin. These are getting harder to find in mint shape.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel #6424 Made 56/59 it came variety of cars
> 
> The Lionel race cars are getting harder to find in mint shape.:thumbsup:
> With straps (for cars) and boxes and instructions.
> Straps connect to the back bumpers of the race cars too


Wow, Ed... that Bethlehem Steel switcher is *really* cool! 
Do you have any pics of the whole train?

Also do you have the Lionel work train that had a similar diesel switcher with a flatcar, a wrecking crane and it's tender?


----------



## tooter

The newest project is this old diesel switcher...










...the shell is in excellent shape, but it's got some really serious electrical contact issues that I hope to be able to resolve.

And one of these little guys is coming in the mail any day now...


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Wow, Ed... that Bethlehem Steel switcher is *really* cool!
> Do you have any pics of the whole train?
> 
> Also do you have the Lionel work train that had a similar diesel switcher with a flatcar, a wrecking crane and it's tender?



This is the only work train in O gauge that I have. All cars custom painted Bethlehem Steel.
I can't find the pictures. I will take some when I get the chance.


----------



## Reckers

Neat stuff, choo choo!


----------



## Reckers

I just bid on two switches....and have my address as the place I haven't actually signed the lease on, yet! *L*


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> I just bid on two switches....and have my address as the place I haven't actually signed the lease on, yet! *L*


Ooh... what kind of switches are you signing away your life for so I can find them and bid against you? (JUST joking... )

I haven't even got a layout board yet and am already a hopeless switch junkie. I go for the cheapest Atlas manuals to feed my crack habit, so you're safe...


----------



## Reckers

No problem----two S scale AF switches, 1938 vintage. *L* GO for it! Show me you've got what it takes to snatch them away from me!


----------



## T-Man

*8604*

From 1990's. At a local Antique shop. The motor and reverse unit works. However it is missing a tire, two center pickups.The bell broke off along with the cowcatcher and marker light. I guess it got thrown around. I did find an extra switch with the magnet to the motor hidden in the frame. It did come with a smoke generator.
No side rods.


----------



## tankist

neat stuff all.
thats an interesting engine choo choo.

still not here, but i won a set of liliput DB couches (utilizing ebay picture host)

so now i have complete passenger train (local. the iternationals were red/white)












and another one of the same color/road-name from fleishmann.













also i showed my diorama work to a friend and mentioned that i airbrushed the base color. "oohh!!! do you want airbrushes?" hmm, yeah! so now i have box with 6 various brushes in various condition and bunch of accessories


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> From 1990's. At a local Antique shop. The motor and reverse unit works. However it is missing a tire, two center pickups.The bell broke off along with the cowcatcher and marker light. I guess it got thrown around. I did find an extra switch with the magnet to the motor hidden in the frame. It did come with a smoke generator.
> No side rods.


T-Man ...

Where to start?

#1. What's an antique dealer doing with a 1990's loco?

#2. Maybe he was saving it for you, knowing that the rejects from the "land of misfit toys" will always find solace and comfort in your capable hands.:thumbsup:

#3. Naively, your pics are my first look inside a "modern" Lionel loco. What's up with that little tin-can sealed motor? Is that what they've done with their stuff? No exposed armature? No exposed stator? It seems a bit too pre-packaged for my tastes. How's the torque / pulling power out of something like that?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55

*MacDaddy and the Great Athearn Blue Box!*

Went to Green Bay to my LHS (NEW Hobby and Enginehouse Services) and came back with 2 CB&Q 40' Hoppers,2 undecorated 34' Hoppers, 2 PRR Diesel Tractors, 2 50' ATSF Box Cars.....$35.00 for the lot! And it all started with my wife asking is there any place I'd like to go in Green Bay(she set me up). My Swiss Bank accout is tapped from my last excurrsion down here and she felt sorry for me! Anyway I'll post some pics after I get this done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

TJ, "Tin Can sealed motor" is a good description. During WWII, those motors (DC) were developed. "Can Motors" is still the term used for them. Instead of an armature rotating within a coil-generated field, the lil metal cans hold an armature surrounded by magnets. I think they are standard for any contemporary DC motor----someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Reckers

Choo choo, you missed your chance....I won the switches. *L* Moving is taking it's toll on me, but I'm starting to order stuff for the layout. Three remote disconnects, 12 switches, and two cars (a caboose and stock car pairing) from ebay. Let the good times roll!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Reckers,

Thanks for info above. Yeah, I've used lots of those tiny can motors in all sorts of other (non train) hobby stuff ... little ones, at $1 a piece. They do run pretty well for that price, and torque is not bad for the size, but ...

There's something that rubs me the wrong way seeing one of those can motors inside a Lionel steam engine. Clashing of technology, in a bad way, I think ... that's the nostalgia-guy in me talking.

Hey ... keep grabbing stuff for your layout. We are all very, VERY anxiously anticipating the near-in-the-future debut of the RECKERS GRAND CONTINENTAL S RAILROAD!

Good luck with move/acquisitions/etc.!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Choo choo, you missed your chance....I won the switches. *L* Moving is taking it's toll on me, but I'm starting to order stuff for the layout. Three remote disconnects, 12 switches, and two cars (a caboose and stock car pairing) from ebay. Let the good times roll!!!


Oh, dang... I fell asleep. (heh heh  )

S is cool... the tracks look much more trainlike than three rail Lionel. With 12 switches, you're way ahead of me with only 5.


----------



## Reckers

TJ, thanks for the kind wishes. I spent all day Saturday and Sunday packing; the apartment is nothing but boxes and litter from packing materials. We start minor moving tomorrow (fragile, light stuff), with the big moves on Saturday (storage sheds) and Monday (the Great Kahuna: movers coming). As for the layout, my beloved has coerced me into agreeing to get her flower beds in, first. That works fine, since I still have to come up with a final track pattern before building. Thanks so much for your interest and encouragement---I hope to have a layout to discuss with you guys in a few weeks.

TJ,
About the appearance of those cans...(can you tell I'm catching up on old posts I missed?), I agree. There is something about the open field and armature that seems to speak of raw power. Can motors don't lack it, but they don't look it!

-----

Choo choo, if your switches are in use and mine are still being boxed to ship to me, I'd say you are waaay ahead of me! I do love my S scale, but it has it's disadvantages; HO and N are the only way to go if you like a complex switchyard or point-to-point operation. S is at it's best barrelling through the countryside, looking for cows to hit!


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Oh, dang... I fell asleep. (heh heh  )
> 
> S is cool... the tracks look much more trainlike than three rail Lionel. With 12 switches, you're way ahead of me with only 5.



Hey watch what you say about the three rail! Please!

Besides it will all go to Reckers head and his is big enough now!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Where you been, Ed? I've missed your insightful commentaries and personal criticisms! Welcome back from wherever you've been driving! Ya jerk!:laugh:

By the way, I have a new hat size after those insightful comments about S scale!


----------



## Boston&Maine

Look at this set I just picked up!!! It is NIB!!! :laugh:


----------



## stationmaster

Well, my latest addition. Not your usual HO stuff..................

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170459374494&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

Part of my "diversification" project that has been going on for the past 10-12 years. lol

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M ... re: "new in box" stuff ... ooooh ... ahhhh ... swweeeeeet!

Bob ... I took my kids to a club HO train show near Boston this weekend. They had a 32-car (and 4-diesel) circus train running round their track ... a HUGE hit with my kids. Looks like you've got your own clowns, elephants, too! "Ladies and gentlemen ... in the center ring ..."

TJ


----------



## tooter

Wow, B & M... your Lionel is absolutely *beautiful*!


----------



## stationmaster

tjcruiser, this Emmett Kelly set is destined to become a "semi-shelf queen". It will probably make very sporadic appearances on our G-scale garden layout. Incidentally, it was a similar purchase that started our yard layout. We purchased another partial Emmett Kelly train at a train show about 11 years ago. No track or power supply, but the engine and tender, the flat car and wagons, and the combine were all that was included. But, being the better half collects Emmett Kelly memorabilia, and only priced at $35, I quite easily gave in. I figured I could get the rest of the consist at shows and online. Never quite came to fruition. 

Instead, we now have 4 steam engines, 6 diesels, and 1 shay to go with about 60-70 cars and 1800 feet of track(mostly hand crafted). The better half is constantly adding flower beds, which means I am constantly in the bridge and tunnel business and having to cut into my fishing time during the summers. We usually spend a couple of weekends adding to the rails outside each year.

Her plan this year is to add two elevated flower beds. That means at least 4 more tunnels and, probably, 3 bridges, though I may get by with 2. The bridges are stained cedar made in my wood shop. I stain them to match the creosote-soaked timber used by the railroads. And I cut my own ties and stain them the same. I'm hoping that one of the new beds can incorporate a circus motif.

The road really has no theme. We run the steamers right along side an SD50 and a pair of F7's, both A & B heading a SL passenger train, alongside a Hudson tugging a HW passenger train. Also included are a group of GP38's and an SW1 switch engine.

And to give a bit of joy to Reckers. I just bought, at a flea market, an S-scale train set for $20. Complete with a bit of track and power supply. It is in unusually good shape. It is an NYC Hudson passenger set and came with 11 freight cars and a caboose along with the 6 "people" cars. I'm, looking to find another engine in good shape for the freight haul along with a bit more track. All of the equipment looks new, which amazed me , especially when one considers the price I paid. Which, admittedly, wasn't much.

Also, we have two new "family" members. No, the better half didn't go into labor. I'm MUCH too old for that. We have adopted two more Boston Terriers from the Humane Society. One female was a "puppy mill" breeder and the other female was confiscated and suffers malnutrition. Like a new father, I've got the night shift. The second dog is suffering from a respiratory infection and is sick tonight. We will visit the vet later today to get another going over and hopefully get her problem under control. Today was a big day for both and I imagine the excitement has taken a bit of a toll on her. I know it's not railroading, but one of my biggest memories was of a dog at the depot that belonged to the stationmaster. An old Yellow Lab that new everyone. She always could be found curled up in front of the counter and would wag her tail with a "THUMP" on the old wooden floor. So, I guess dogs are a part of my RR experience and oldest memories.

Bob

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Bob,

Re: the circus train ... when I first looked at the ebay pics, I didn't realize it was G scale ... it'll be great to have her running in the garden outside. Excellent find, especially for that price ... incredible! Do you have pics of your garden layout posted somewhere on the site?

As to the S find ... I don't know which is better ... finding a whole set for $20, or announcing to Reckers that he finally (!!!) has a friend to play in the sandbox with!

Good luck with the pooches ... just make sure they don't nip at the trains running 'round the garden!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

A sneak peek at my new goodie ... bought her on ebay ... this is the ebay pic ... she hasn't arrive in the mail, yet. I'll post more when she does.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is a nice looking locomotive and tender TJ


----------



## stationmaster

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Re: the circus train ... when I first looked at the ebay pics, I didn't realize it was G scale ... it'll be great to have her running in the garden outside. Excellent find, especially for that price ... incredible! Do you have pics of your garden layout posted somewhere on the site?
> 
> As to the S find ... I don't know which is better ... finding a whole set for $20, or announcing to Reckers that he finally (!!!) has a friend to play in the sandbox with!
> 
> Good luck with the pooches ... just make sure they don't nip at the trains running 'round the garden!
> 
> TJ


The Emmett Kelly train will serve double duty. When not on the track, she'll be a shelf queen with Angela's other collectibles. I just finished ordering the decoder for it. I ordered a Tsunami(of course) as it smokes but has no sound.....yet.

I am now looking for circus passenger cars, a tent car, a tent pole car, and some other miscellaneous cars for critters and freight cars. They been going for a pretty steep price on eBay. But, I have patience and I'll get some deals.

No pics of the current yard layout. We have a new house and it is still under construction for the most part. Having just dove into the digital age, all of the pics of the old one are 35mm. I'll try to find them in the jungle of unpacked boxes in the storage building and get them scanned into the computer. Just don't hold your breath, it may take a while.

As far as Reckers finding a new friend in S-scale, I have yet to receive my bribe to befriend him. An of course, the amount I receive dictates how good a friend I'll be. I plan to use the S-scale for our Christmas Village layout. The scale seems to be almost perfect. And, per my usual fanaticism, the layout will not be all that small. We dedicate a fairly good size area every year to the village scene(our entire living room since it gets little use because of the family room), and are constantly adding new things. Last year the better half found an ice castle. Gorgeous but not worth the $350 she paid for it, IMO. The acquisition forced me to completely rebuild the tables and such. We placed the ice castle on a mountain that overlooks the layout. I hope to make do with the current tables with the addition of the train. Hopefully hoping, that is. And probably hoping against hope.

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Bob,

Wow ... can I send MY kids to YOUR house next Christmas? My wife and I will bring some cookies. Ohh ... and Reckers can come, too ... he can shovel the sidewalks to make sure we all get in the house OK!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

No need fo cookies, the better half does a bang up job with that chore. And, since I'm diabetic, when you leave to go home, your kids won't be all "sugared up", if you know what I mean. But, you may want to bring something to "spice up" the punch.......

For over 12 years, before we built this new house and sold the old one, we were on the Holiday Parade of Homes. I hated it!!!! The better half loved showing off the old house, an old Victorian. Actually it was a Queen Anne, but no one knows the difference. I hated stringing lights, decorating, cleaning. Even the train room, my usual place of peace, was invaded!!!!! The nerve!!!! Even hated more than getting things ready was tearing things down. No wonder I'm such a Scrooge!!!! All of that seemed too much like work to me. A Christmas tree in EVERY room, even the kitchen and bathrooms!!!! Bah, humbug!!!

The dogs even hated the Parade!! Angela dressed them in Christmas costumes. The whole house was Crazy Christmas!!!! The better half dressed in an old fashion dress, I had to wear this Herringbone suit and a straight starch collar dated in the 1890's, wax my mustache just to greet the visitors. Why? Aren't blue jeans and a flannel shirt Christmas enough? Seems that's all I get for gifts each year. The things I do for that woman.................

Reckers and a snow shovel? Does he know how to operate such complex machinery?

Bob


----------



## Reckers

stationmaster said:


> As far as Reckers finding a new friend in S-scale, I have yet to receive my bribe to befriend him. An of course, the amount I receive dictates how good a friend I'll be. I plan to use the S-scale for our Christmas Village layout. The scale seems to be almost perfect.
> Bob


Bob...if you're very, very nice, you'll be allowed to talk to him one day. And incidentally, you were in error about the Christmas Village layout. S scale is not "almost perfect" anything. It is perfect, in every way. It has more good sides than Mary Poppins, Gomer Pyle, and Gene Autrey put together.


----------



## Reckers

TJ----she's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Stillakid

TJ, really nice!!!
I bet the boys are eagerly awaiting its arrival. And of course, you being the "Great Dad" that you are, will joyfully allow them to play with your new Toy! 

I hope you have a blast working on that. She's a nice piece of history


----------



## tjcruiser

Gents,

Thanks for the loco congrats ... Sight unseen, she looks (via ebay pics) to be in nice shape. So I think I'll register her in the "Look, but DON'T TOUCH" department as far as my boys are concerned (wishful thinking, maybe?). The boys can run/bash my "2nd-string" 249. More pics to come. (Ohh, and a TJ head scratcher ... I'll have to ping you all for tips on how to hook up this pre-war tender coupler to my post-war cars.)

Bob -- ya' mean you don't don the herringbone suit and waxed 'stache EVERY time you play with the trains?!? Gotta' play the part, my friend ... gotta play the part!

And, Reckers -- a little geometry lesson ...

"O" is a completely perfect, double-symmetric figure. Flip it upside down, turn it backwards, and you still have an "O" ... as in "Oooooo!"

"HO" is symmetric, too. Flip it upside down, you still have "HO". Flip it backwards, and you have "OH" ... as in "Ohhhhh!"

Now (and you knew it was coming) ...

"S" has no symmetry ... no higher-power harmony. Flip it upside down or backwards and you have "Z", as in "Zzzzzzz!"

Quod Erat Demonstrandum

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Look at this set I just picked up!!! It is NIB!!! :laugh:



No comment:laugh:


I hear those voices in my head again........


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> No comment:laugh:
> 
> 
> I hear those voices in my head again........


Well, I have resold the 685 locomotive and 6026W tender, I am selling the 224E right now and have resold the 2224W tender, I have resold the 252, I am going to resell the 253, I am selling the 665 locomotive and 736W tender right now, I am selling what I do not want from the parts lot right now, and I have resold the parts from the 2025 that I did not want... I think I got everything... So yea, I am basically back to square one, but I have actually made money off my OCD... Expect me to pick up another Postwar Classics set soon Ed


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Well, I have resold the 685 locomotive and 6026W tender, I am selling the 224E right now and have resold the 2224W tender, I have resold the 252, I am going to resell the 253, I am selling the 665 locomotive and 736W tender right now, I am selling what I do not want from the parts lot right now, and I have resold the parts from the 2025 that I did not want... I think I got everything... So yea, I am basically back to square one, but I have actually made money off my OCD... Expect me to pick up another Postwar Classics set soon Ed



I would like to know how much the Lackawanna Trainmaster set cost?
Nice find!:thumbsup:


Is that a reissued set? If so what year was it reissued?


----------



## Big Ed

Got this o gauge Lionel # 16943

99cents and $6.50 to ship. Good deal my steal, no one bid against me and I had a whopping bid of $1.77 in.


----------



## Big Ed

Another blast from the past.

$1.04 and ship was $5.50.
Made in the early 70's.

My road.


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Gents,
> 
> Thanks for the loco congrats ... Sight unseen, she looks (via ebay pics) to be in nice shape. So I think I'll register her in the "Look, but DON'T TOUCH" department as far as my boys are concerned (wishful thinking, maybe?). The boys can run/bash my "2nd-string" 249. More pics to come. (Ohh, and a TJ head scratcher ... I'll have to ping you all for tips on how to hook up this pre-war tender coupler to my post-war cars.)
> 
> Bob -- ya' mean you don't don the herringbone suit and waxed 'stache EVERY time you play with the trains?!? Gotta' play the part, my friend ... gotta play the part!
> 
> And, Reckers -- a little geometry lesson ...
> 
> "O" is a completely perfect, double-symmetric figure. Flip it upside down, turn it backwards, and you still have an "O" ... as in "Oooooo!"
> 
> "HO" is symmetric, too. Flip it upside down, you still have "HO". Flip it backwards, and you have "OH" ... as in "Ohhhhh!"
> 
> Now (and you knew it was coming) ...
> 
> "S" has no symmetry ... no higher-power harmony. Flip it upside down or backwards and you have "Z", as in "Zzzzzzz!"
> 
> Quod Erat Demonstrandum
> 
> TJ


TJ,

Thank you for sharing your insights. *L* Let me now add to your vast well of Scale knowledge. I use the term "well" because wells tend to be 90% empty and the last 10% fluid and of dubious value. 

First, let us begin with O gauge. O is synomous with 0; they look the same because they are the same. 0 is the first number; the one we all begin with and leave behind as we advance to numbers with real value. The Romans chose to ignore it altogether as unworthy, a phenomenon every culture understands, as noted below:

0, zero, "oh" (pronounced /ˈoʊ/), nought, naught, nil, null, zilch, nada, o 
Ordinal 0th, zeroth, noughth 
Factorization 0 
Divisors all numbers 
Roman numeral N/A 
Arabic ٠,0 
Bengali ০ 
Devanāgarī ० 
Chinese 〇，零 
Japanese numeral 〇，零 
Khmer ០ 
Thai ๐ 
Binary 0 
Octal 0 
Duodecimal 0 
Hexadecimal 0 

In short, O scale is nothing. HO is exactly half of nothing, and it's noteworthy that both N (Nothing) and Z (Zero) scales follow suit. It would appear our predecessors were onto something, wouldn't it?

G scale is acceptable....in a Generic sort of way. S scale, however, resonates of Special, Standard, Superior, Sparkling, Scintillating, and most deservedly, Supreme. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The defense rests because the point is moot.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> I would like to know how much the Lackawanna Trainmaster set cost?
> Nice find!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Is that a reissued set? If so what year was it reissued?


It is a reissue from 2008... See my sticky in the O scale forum about the new reissues... It MSRP's for $415, but I got it brand new for $250 on eBay...


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers,

Touché, my friend ... touché. (Funny stuff :laugh

(I'll be eating a piece of my O and HO humble pie this morning!)

TJ


----------



## Reckers

*grins* Thank you, TJ, and the exchange was fun. However, I should point out I kept my killer reparte' in reserve---the argument that would have shattered any response you offered. Ready for it?


O is universally acknowledged for it's association with Oprah. Nuff said!


----------



## slohmoh

Reckers said:


> *grins* Thank you, TJ, and the exchange was fun. However, I should point out I kept my killer reparte' in reserve---the argument that would have shattered any response you offered. Ready for it?
> 
> 
> O is universally acknowledged for it's association with Oprah. Nuff said!


Oprah scale geez I hope my wife doesnt find out about this


----------



## tjcruiser

Yoww...

Thank God there's not a model RR "V" scale ... could you imagine the horror of word assocation with "The View" ?!?


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

I'm no diesel buff, but I stumbled on these nice real-train Lackawanna pics, fyi ...

http://www.railroad.net/photos/el/index.php
http://www.railroad.net/photos/el/media/el1240.jpg

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> *grins* Thank you, TJ, and the exchange was fun. However, I should point out I kept my killer reparte' in reserve---the argument that would have shattered any response you offered. Ready for it?
> 
> 
> O is universally acknowledged for it's association with Oprah. Nuff said!


OK your putting down O huh?
And HO and N and Z.


I came up with what S stands for........... 

When I was sitting on the toilet this morning.:laugh:


Take a guess what four letter word it is?


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> It is a reissue from 2008... See my sticky in the O scale forum about the new reissues... It MSRP's for $415, but I got it brand new for $250 on eBay...



Very nice!:thumbsup:

Can you imagine what the price would be for an original set in that condition?


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> OK your putting down O huh?
> And HO and N and Z.
> 
> 
> *I came up with what S stands for........... *
> When I was sitting on the toilet this morning.:laugh:
> 
> 
> Take a guess what four letter word it is?


Ed, my friend....you're demented. You are so out of touch with reality, it's sad. Everybody else sits to do what you're talking about---no wonder you don't know which way is up! If it stands, it can't be asociated with sitting. Sit down, eat your pablum, and be thankful the nurse is bringing your meds.


----------



## Big Ed

Got this last week too.











CNJ N scale Atlas road # 89224 Gondola car.

What I liked about this besides the road was the load.

$3.55 + $3.50 to ship. Not a bad deal.

I all ways count what I paid to have anything shipped in my totals in my inventory sheets. To me that's the actual cost I paid for that item. I know some will disagree with me though.

So I paid $7.05 total for the car, not $3.55.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> Very nice!:thumbsup:
> 
> Can you imagine what the price would be for an original set in that condition?


With the original boxes, about $2,000 according to my book... Buying originals in good condition (like C-5) with no boxes would probably amount to what I paid... It is arriving tomorrow


----------



## tooter

Oh goody...  My 250 ton crane finally arrived... 










I left it on backorder for three weeks because nobody anywhere had an ATSF crane. 
So now I have the beginnings of a little work train. The crane tender is sooo long, 
I substituted an ATSF flat car for boom clearance. 










It's also a little mining train...


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo Choo ...

Drool drool ... pant pant ... 

I keep sayin' it ... I like that little train of yours more and more and more and more ...

I was invited to a friend of a friend's house the other day ... a guy with a major Lionel O setup in his basement. All fully DCC, including a crane similar to yours. He pushed a few buttons, and the crane totally went to work ... boom moved up/down, big hook, little hook, cab swing ... and even sound effects ... guys talking: "OK, Joe ... Swing the boom ... that's it. OK, Now hook down." The only NON realistic part was that the "guys" were talking too sweet ... every time I've teamed up with any crane guys, they always throw a few explicitives %#@*&$ in every few words. Gotta talk to the Lionel engineers about straightening that one out.

Yours doesn't cuss ... uh, I mean talk ... by any chance, does it?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

big ed said:


> I all ways count what I paid to have anything shipped in my totals in my inventory sheets. To me that's the actual cost I paid for that item. I know some will disagree with me though.
> 
> So I paid $7.05 total for the car, not $3.55.


I always count shipping in when I bid, if I'm willing to part with $10 on something and shipping is $6, then my bid is $4. Don't win a whole lot that way but the victory is sweet when I do.

Nice gon...fooled me for a moment, it looked like one of those nasty High Speed Metal ones that pop up on Ebay, but they're all marked for the SP.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Choo Choo ...
> 
> Drool drool ... pant pant ...
> 
> I keep sayin' it ... I like that little train of yours more and more and more and more ...
> 
> I was invited to a friend of a friend's house the other day ... a guy with a major Lionel O setup in his basement. All fully DCC, including a crane similar to yours. He pushed a few buttons, and the crane totally went to work ... boom moved up/down, big hook, little hook, cab swing ... and even sound effects ... guys talking: "OK, Joe ... Swing the boom ... that's it. OK, Now hook down." The only NON realistic part was that the "guys" were talking too sweet ... every time I've teamed up with any crane guys, they always throw a few explicitives %#@*&$ in every few words. Gotta talk to the Lionel engineers about straightening that one out.
> 
> Yours doesn't cuss ... uh, I mean talk ... by any chance, does it?
> 
> TJ


Not unless I do, tj... 

However, I do blow the wooden steam whistle my wife got for me.  You can see just to the left of the lamp in both photos. Coming next is a little old time passenger train. I'm using *all *extremely short wheelbase engines and rolling stock because the planned layout will be using *lots *of tight 15" radius curves.

That's absolutely amazing! Was your friend's lionel crane like this?










How did he get all of those really cool features into it?

Greg


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers, our Christmas Village is larger than my HO and too small for my old O-scale vintage Lionels. Gotta be S-scale. That be da scale in the middles. 

Our Village is almost all vintage pieces and not the stuff you see currently on store shelves during the Holidays such as Department 56 and others. Angela and I have been together 15 years and we are lucky to find 2-3 pieces that fit a year. Last year the only item was the Ice Castle. And for the price she paid that was enough!!!! 

Funny, though. I think nothing of paying $500-$600 for a prime brass engine. I guess I can understand now why she gets upset sometimes with the new trains.

I'm still waiting on the bribe................... And you can keep Mary Poppins, Gomer, and Gene, I'd rather see the good sides of Pamela Anderson, Kate Winslett, and Anna Nicole. Just a personal preference mind you. I'm old, not dead!!

And no, I don't wax the 'stache, nor wear Herringbone when running trains. It's bibs and an engineer's cap for me!!!!

Bob


----------



## Reckers

I was just jerkin' your chain, Bob. S scale really is the ideal size for the CV stuff. The only drawback I know about is that CV stuff is very size-inconsistent: some of it is too small. I've found the best way to incorporate it all is to mount the too-small stuff in the background and let it contribute to perspective and the illusion of difference. Our newest piece was a candy factory I picked up last Christmas. It has two belts moving in opposite directions with packages of candy being prepared by the visible confectioners.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bob -- Funny stuff ... "I'm old, not dead!" Looks like you'll be glued to the TV watching Pamela A "swing and tango" on her Dancing with the Stargs gig. Who woudln't?

Ya' got a good thing going that you and your wife both enjoy the Christmas building collection stuff. Keep it up!

Choo choo / Greg -- Nice whistle! Do you have some O stuff going, too? My friend's/friend's crane was all black. I'm not sure if it was Lionel, or perhaps MTH. Both use same design/tooling as the old Lionel's, but you can get the modern stuff packed with all of the audio/DCC controls built in. Something like this:

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...rds=crane&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=

Not cheap. Personally, I'd save the $300, and simply shout crane commands and profanities from the sidelines!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> I always count shipping in when I bid, if I'm willing to part with $10 on something and shipping is $6, then my bid is $4. Don't win a whole lot that way but the victory is sweet when I do.
> 
> Nice gon...fooled me for a moment, it looked like one of those nasty High Speed Metal ones that pop up on Ebay, but they're all marked for the SP.


I went back and looked at the picture and the load looks too big.
What do you think?

If you look at it in person it looks good but through the camera lens it doesn't look scale.


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> It is a reissue from 2008... See my sticky in the O scale forum about the new reissues... It MSRP's for $415, but I got it brand new for $250 on eBay...



Nice find. :thumbsup:

You going to sell it for profit?

If you could find an original set with the box in that shape, I would think it would be worth more then two grand.


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> Nice find. :thumbsup:
> 
> You going to sell it for profit?
> 
> If you could find an original set with the box in that shape, I would think it would be worth more then two grand.


No, that is the going price for them... Anyways, I picked these two cars up:


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Choo choo / Greg -- Nice whistle! Do you have some O stuff going, too?


That Lionel crane pic wasn't mine, I just got the off of an Ebay sale. However, I used to have an all black 12 wheeler in mint condition. In the early 1980's I had a pretty nice Lionel collection from when I was a kid and had added to it over the years, but never had a permanent layout set up. Everything got cashed in back then for a down payment on my first house.

[quote]My friend's/friend's crane was all black. I'm not sure if it was Lionel, or perhaps MTH. Both use same design/tooling as the old Lionel's, but you can get the modern stuff packed with all of the audio/DCC controls built in. Something like this:

[url]http://www.lionel.com/Products/Finder/ProductDetail.cfm?ProductNumber=6-29858&expandBranch=0&Keywords=crane&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=[/url]

Not cheap. Personally, I'd save the $300, and simply shout crane commands and profanities from the sidelines!

TJ[/QUOTE]

I'm [B]really[/B] enjoying HO because it's [B]SO[/B] much cheaper, and I get to modify and do kits without worrying about ruining the value of a collectable item.

The HO crane had a silver roof, so I shot it flat black... gonna do the boom in black, too when I have the time.:)


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

It's Christmas at TJ's house  ... the new (old / prewar) Lionel 1668E streamliner loco and tender arrived today (ebay find). Pretty good condition for an old girl. I've got a bit of motor cleaning/lubing to do, but I'm hopeful she'll run OK. Tender's not bad, either ... no whistle, though .

Here's a question for you old Lionel pros ... The loco has a metal inset nameplate on the left side of the cab, but there's no mated nameplate on the right side. I've seen pics of other 1668E locos that show nameplates on both sides, and, conversely, some pics of others that are like mine with the name only on the left. What's the story here? Was this some 2nd year cost savings attempt? A limited factory error/mixup? Interestingly, the left side of the metal casing has a recess to house the nameplate, but the right side doesn't have the recess ... So, presumably, the tooling mold was made knowing that there'd be no name on the right. (???)

This is my first hands-on touchy-feely thing with a prewar tender ... boy, it's light ... tin plate (hollow) wheels, thin sheet metal frame and shell. Nice, but nothing like the postwar stuff. (I know you all know this, but I'm slowly learning / catching on!)

I'll be a bit giddy tommorow if/when I get her running around a little test track.

TJ


----------



## tooter

That's *so* unique, tj... 

Old things that have a futuristic design are really fascinating time capsules. Your Lionel has that 1930's Art Deco style that's very easy on the eyes. 

Greg


----------



## imatt88

Just ordered my PRR pasenger car decals from Microscale today


----------



## tjcruiser

Alright ... Greg / Choo Choo ... I BLAME THIS ONE ON YOU!!!

After drooling all over your log train pics, I've been thinking about cranes, cranes, cranes. Then, you went and posted that Lionel pic up above.

Well, I tried to resist temptation at the MA Greenberg's train show today. I was pretty good for most of the way up and down the aisles, too. But (thanks to you), this black/red crane kept calling out my name: "TJ ... buy me ... buy me ..." Dohh!

Well, I looked, then put it back ... then looked, and put it back again. Then ... well ... temptation took it's bloody toll.

Actually, I'm quite happy ... it's circa 1955 or so, with bar couplers. It's in near-mint condition, with no scratches, perfect lettering, perfect working order.:thumbsup:

The only "down side"? What do I tell my wife when she asks "Why did you get THAT?!?" Uhhh ... I think I'll have her PM you directly, and keep me out of the middle of it!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Oooh... I like cranes.

That one's in *super* pristine condition, tj. :thumbsup:

What to tell your wife?... don't ask, don't tell. Just quietly put it in with the rest of your train stuff... and only if she says something tell her:

"Oh, that old thing? I've had it for years." 

...and pray to God that she hasn't been keeping track of your inventory! :laugh:


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> "Oh, that old thing? I've had it for years."
> Greg


Classic!:thumbsup: I'm in!


----------



## T-Man

TJ, You need a work caboose now. 

Your secret is good with me.


----------



## Big Ed

This used to be a Lionel # 2460 Bucyrus Erie 12 wheel crane. made from 1946-1950.

It has been redone and now is Bethlehem Steel # BSX 401:thumbsup: (still 12 wheeled)

















I still got to get a whole work train picture for you Choo Choo.

Nice find there TJ. How much? I'm nosey!


----------



## tooter

Please do, Ed... I'd love to see it. 

And that paint job is awesome! Looks like it came that way. Can you share any tips on how you got such clean crisp borders between the colors?

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

Boy, that paint / lettering on the (ex.) 2460 is fabulous. I'll echo Greg ... how'd ya' do it???

My 6560 crane ... $45 at the show. A little more than some of these go for on ebay, but the condition is great, and I didn't have to pay shipping. I'm happy.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

The tip is that I bought it like that!:laugh:

All my Bethlehem Steel painted stuff is from the same man. He takes them all apart and fixes anything wrong. 

Them paints them with Floquil Paint. Most of his work is from Pre war and post war stuff. 

He makes most of his decals too I believe.


----------



## T-Man

*Buy New? Check my oldie.*

I looked at cranes today. You left one on the table for 95. When prices were high I flew by. Lots of parts. I didn't have the time with family in tow.

I did get a 812 prewar gondola to go with the 149. I saw a 258 set for 95 but my middle name isn't moneybags. I like the 258 better than the 259. One of these days. I did see a broken up American flyer in need of a shell a good deal at 25 .All around a good show and not dissappointing.
The 812 is a large scaled car it matches the 610 and 612 coaches.I paid 20 at 50 percent off. A lot less than that old thing TJ has always had.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man ... glad you made it to the (Greenberg MA) show. I'm generally new to this collecting thing, but my perception was that the prices of old trains being offered for sale at the show were much, MUCH more expensive that what you could find on ebay. And some pretty beat up/trashed stuff being offered for well into the hundreds. Not as many real "deals" as I thought one might find.

And you gotta clarify this for me ...

You said, "A lot less than that old thing TJ has always had."

My wife ?!?!?:laugh:

~~~

Hey Big Ed ... your Beth Steel guy is a modern-day Michelangelo ... really crisp/brilliant stuff. Keep him on the payroll, I say!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Wowser! 

I did get sticker shock the trick is finding discounted stuff. E bay does look reasonable to some of the merchants there. I did see a 685 for 90 in need of my talents. It was at the last show too. 
Partly because of the expense I like the prewar. Plastic was high. One guy did have a lot at 50 per cent. Iwas tempted on a 601 switcher and Texas special Alco. 

I saw Scouts for 10 apiece but I had to exercise control.

Ed is talented no doubt about it unless the sides are one giant decal.
Just kidding.((UGH I missed apost about the Betheleham Steel Guy!! Maybe someday we will see a NJ Special crane)) 

I left a little padding for my trip to do some train shopping. You never know.


----------



## tankist

My deutsche bundesbahn cars are here at last 

on the shelf with the engine.









converted the engine to KD couplers but the cars will be tricky as they don't have the NEM shaft...


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> I did get a 812 prewar gondola to go with the 149.
> 
> I like the 258 better than the 259.


T-Man ... nice find on the gondola.

Re: 258 vs. 259 ... I assume you're talking Lionel prewar steam O locos ... tinplate stuff. Beautiful little "toys", especially with shiny brass or copper exposed piping. However, the firebox of the 259 always looks like it's cocked upwards at a slight odd angle. The 258 has just gorgeous proportions all around ... somewhat toy-like, but gorgeous.

Tankist -- Sweet cars! Nice shelf display, too.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

That's a yes on the prewar locos. The 800 series is normally pricey. I have to start somewhere.

Tankists I can't keep up with you . Now you are into European fare? I shouldn't be surprised. Keep it up.


----------



## tankist

well, i just couldn't pass up the pretty engine at that show, and and once one have engine it is only natural to look for matching cars. sure enough set of 3 matching ones turned on ebay as i looked - sniped them away at significant discount. i think this train together with the rivarossi 4-4-0 and another beautiful but fixerupper ROCO steamer i won, going to make up some sort of exotic excursion sevices on my layout - planning another module with passenger station 

and i also got another DB car by fleishmann (the one on left). not impressed however, might go back to ebay


----------



## tjcruiser

The cat doesn't seemed too impressed with the DB cars. I, on the other hand, am!


----------



## tankist

while i was searching for Liliput cars i came across this pretty steamer - Liliput BR38.








missing parts are all included in little baggie but thats not the biggest issue. out the 6 wheels 4 are bent. instead of rubber band one of the traction wheels has some kind of cement in the groove. stupid and disgusting. the pilot boggey is cracked and 












will be straightening and repainting the wheels.
as if i don't have enough projects


----------



## theantiquetiger

It seems a cat and a train set near a table edge is just asking for trouble. The train moves, the cat is in a playful mood, BAM!!!, the train takes a nose dive off the table:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I finally got something new!!

Last July (2009) I ordered two Atlas HO Bcrail cabooses painted in the Two-Tone-Green paint scheme. They said the estimated arrival date would be december of that year, well that got pushed to january then to march. When I got the email I took a trip to Vancouver to get them and a bag of 10 pairs of Kadee #5 couplers. 
One thing I have to say is that Atlas did a hell of a better job on them then when Athearn tried it. Without further to do here are the pics.


----------



## T-Man

*Trains with a view*

BC you always get good stuff. I won't hold it against you.LOL

My latest with a view.










...


----------



## tjcruiser

BC - Nice cabooses ... worth the wait!

T-Man -- prewar something and a postwar 3451? Got any logs?

Goodies for me, too ... I've been itchin' for a postwar Lionel 221 Dreyfuss Hudson streamliner. I found this one on ebay with whistle tender (my first ... Wooo WOOOO!!!), both repainted and rewired. A little wear and tear here and there, but not too bad. A nice addition to my prewar Loewry 1668E streamliner and the small (but growing) TJ Railroad Empire!

I've opened her up, cleaned armature, brushes, etc. and added some oil and lube. She's a HEAVY beast, but runs 'round my test track just fine ... yippee!

I've ordered some Woodland Scenics rub-on numbers (silver) to give her back her "221" tags on the cab.

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

Got another BIG train yestiddy. A Bachmann Emmett Kelly Ringmaster set. Engine is missing some parts, brake shoes and a side rod guide. I've posted on the G-scale board hoping to find replacements.

We bought it mostly for the cars, but we also have 9 passenger cars that I have repainted in a circus theme for a second consist. We have a baggage car, a dining car, (2)coaches, (4)sleepers, and an observation car for the second engine. Gonna need a good dose of Bullfrog Snot on the wheels of the engines though. Traction is near nil. I may use one big the big 4-8-4's though. I'll need to repaint it in a circus theme. Or, maybe, even buy a new engine!!!! I've been looking at a new one at the hobby shop for over a year, maybe a deal can be made!!!!!!!

We will add them to the outdoor layout as weather permits. Bachmann's are not outdoor engines, that's for sure. If'n it rains, these trains won't be running but will stay in the shed.

Any help with the parts would be greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine

tjcruiser said:


> Goodies for me, too ... I've been itchin' for a postwar Lionel 221 Dreyfuss Hudson streamliner. I found this one on ebay with whistle tender (my first ... Wooo WOOOO!!!), both repainted and rewired. A little wear and tear here and there, but not too bad. A nice addition to my prewar Loewry 1668E streamliner and the small (but growing) TJ Railroad Empire!


Very clean... I almost bought a 238E the other day... It needed to be restored, but the tender was missing the whistle unit... I did not feel like tying up my limited funds though with something that I would not be able to get around to for a while, LOL...

But, I did get another locomotive... Let's just say that my UP AC6000 found a friend 

PS: Ed, I hope that you have gone to the doctor and received treatment for the voices you _wer_e hearing in your head


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

I've been looking at prewar 238's, 1668's, and 1688's (in my learn-as-I-go mode). All very similar, but the 238's demand much high prices on the market, it seems. A rarity thing?

Congrats on the UP friend!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

tjcruiser said:


> B&M,
> 
> I've been looking at prewar 238's, 1668's, and 1688's (in my learn-as-I-go mode). All very similar, but the 238's demand much high prices on the market, it seems. A rarity thing?
> 
> Congrats on the UP friend!
> 
> TJ


Probably rarity, and also the fact that it was based on the PRR locomotive... It seems to have a little more detail and character to it than the 1668's too... I think it would be cool to have a 238E and a 221 going side by side


----------



## alexlove

As some of you may know, I recently started in HO. My goal from the start was to have a Dash, SD70, AC4400Cw, and an SD90, all Kato. Well the last 2 of my 4 came in today, SD90 and AC4400CW, so here are some pics!! Oh and also I purchased a blue box set of well cars.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Alex,

Sweet! I can almost smell the fresh-wrapped plastic from here ... sorta like that new car smell thing! Very crisp detailing / lettering.

Just out of curiosity, what's the height (above track) on that double-stacked container load? I don't think that would fit too easily under my figure-8 underpass!

TJ


----------



## alexlove

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> Sweet! I can almost smell the fresh-wrapped plastic from here ... sorta like that new car smell thing! Very crisp detailing / lettering.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what's the height (above track) on that double-stacked container load? I don't think that would fit too easily under my figure-8 underpass!
> 
> TJ


The double-stacked load is apprx. 7.5cm tall.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Alex ... about 3" ... not quite as high as I thought. Clever flat car, now that I'm looking at it ... platform level dropped way down below the wheel trucks ... just like the real ones, I guess!


----------



## alexlove

tjcruiser said:


> platform level dropped way down below the wheel trucks ... just like the real ones, I guess!


 Exactly right! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

looks neat. while i liked intermodal idea its not going to pass under my bridge. so its out... 
lets see followup pics when you put all the detail on


----------



## B.C.RAIL

T-Man said:


> BC you always get good stuff. I won't hold it against you.LOL


 I always try to get the best possible...with my budget..even if it leaves a hole in my pocket. hwell:


----------



## tooter

Just got my first pair of passenger cars...




























...and becoming a big fan of the old time Mantua classics. These were very reasonable, too... only $16 for the pair. 


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Great addition, great price. Reminds me a bit of one of the tourist trains we take the kids on up in NH.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

Just picked these up this week....

This is my first NEW train in over 30 years...









Bought these from a friend of my next door neighbor. He gave me a good deal on them....:thumbsup:









Is this an SD(?) loco of some type?









Not sure of this one either, but man, does it run smooth and quiet....









I'm happy...lots of trains to run now


Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian ...

Nice fleet there ... looks like you've got some hauling power!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

Yeah, its great!!! When I joined this forum, I didn't have a single train to my name, now I have a close to 20.:laugh:


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice stuff Matt!

Your engines are:
Milwaukee 974 is a GP20.
Alaska 3015 is a GP40-2.
CNW 936 well...your model is a SDP40 which CNW never had. 936 is for s U30C.
NS 6551 well...your model is a GP40 High-Nose which is numbered wrong. 6551 is for a SD60.


----------



## imatt88

BC,

Thanks for the info, man:thumbsup:

The NS engine is a Bachmann and the CNW has no markings on it


Cheers, Ian


----------



## B.C.RAIL

The CNW is an Athearn...but Athearn has been known to have accurate numbering.

But no problem at all.


----------



## imatt88

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

I have a new acquisition, courtesy of Stillakid...I finally have some time to sit down and show you guys this lil beauty! Jim, thanks again---can't wait till I have some track laid to test her out!


----------



## Reckers

A couple of other acquisitions that arrived during the move or since moving...


----------



## Reckers

One more...Jim, you asked about the diff between a 300 and 300AC...at the time, I didn't know. The AC is metal and has the nickel-wire railing. Here's a bad pic, my photographic standard. The cover for the front end of the boiler is missing, so I need to buy a replacement.


----------



## IlliniViking

A few finds from a local train show today:


----------



## tooter

IlliniViking said:


> A few finds from a local train show today:












That hopper is really neat... especially the color. 

My newest get-anything-new is this little engine... a discontinued new old stock Roundhouse EMD 40...










It's a DCC ready model with twin flywheels. Couldn't find an unmarked one, but I did happen to come across one ugly blue and yellow B & O...

...so I used brake fluid to strip off the road markings and numbers, poked out the headlights, knocked out all the windows, removed the railings and couplers to give it a coat of flat black paint. When it's completely dry, all the doo dads go back on.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers / Stillakid --

Nice swapping going on there. I like that 300 ... good looking loco! I assume she'll have a rear truck like the 300AC? Are you in the hunt for replacement parts?

Just out of curiosity, do either of you know the name/function of the little 45-degree thingy that sticks from the boiler top, about halfway between the cab and the e-unit switch? I (naively) don't recall seeing anything like that on a loco before.

Greg -- What's with the "brake fluid" secret? I didn't know about that. Does it remove ONLY markings (decals???) or does it remove/degrade the underlying paint, as well?

You've got a real "good news / bad news" thing going on here ...

The bad news ... The inventory in your railroad empire is expanding much too quickly.

The good news ... But that's OK, really ... 'cause with locos like this, it's all happening with little tiny steps! Very nice loco.

(What type of black paint are you using?)

Viking -- those are some awesome looking old-fashioned pickup trucks. Are they really N scale? Nice details for something that small.


TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Reckers--
> 
> 
> Greg -- What's with the "brake fluid" secret? I didn't know about that. Does it remove ONLY markings (decals???) or does it remove/degrade the underlying paint, as well?


It's an old biker's trick to use brake cleaner to remove the manufacturers printing from seats without harming the underlying black vinyl, so I thought I'd try some much milder brake fluid on the painted on factory road marques and numbers. 

I just put a little on a Q-tip, let it sit there a short while and gently rubbed until the factory painted numbers and letters disappeared. I slightly dulled the underlying paint in one spot because I rubbed too hard. But when I did the others more gently, the painted letters and numbers came off leaving the undrerlying paint unscathed. I didn't mind taking the risk, because I was going to cover up the ugly blue and yellow paint anyways. I just didn't want the raised number and letter embossing to show through the surface of the new paint.

Worked like a charm! 

If you're not sure, first try a little brake fluid on an inside part of your shell that has paint overspray to test it out. 



> You've got a real "good news / bad news" thing going on here ...
> 
> The bad news ... The inventory in your railroad empire is expanding much too quickly.


I know... the problem is since I don't even have a layout yet... all I can do is build kits and buy things. 



> The good news ... But that's OK, really ... 'cause with locos like this, it's all happening with little tiny steps! Very nice loco.


Thanks. It's perfectly in keeping with an old fashioned short wheelbase small industrial spur line theme.



> (What type of black paint are you using?)


Just plain old cheap 3 buck flat black rattlecan paint. 

I heat the spraycan over a gas stove flame (*DON'T* try this if you don't know what you're doing!!!!!) to thin the paint's viscosity, and to bump up the pressure so that it flows on better.


----------



## Reckers

TJ,

The rear truck, on AF stuff, is attached to the draw-bar and tender. Acquiring a tender will resolve that problem, and yes, I am casually searching for parts. Was bidding on a tender, but someone else is willing to pay more than I am. That thingy, I believe, is either the whistle or pressure release for the boiler. Due to it's angle, I lean toward pressure release: no sense blasting steam and boiling water all over the crew or the cab windows, if it pops.


----------



## Stillakid

*Something to keep "Idle Hands", busy!*

Took a risk and bid low on these(2 of 3 same seller), got them all for under $20 because of combined shipping.

Can't wait to get my hands(and paint cans), on that Station!:laugh:

Reckers, I may end up with a tender for you. I'll let you know later this week.


----------



## Reckers

I've got a bid in on one, right now---we may end up swapping things back and forth in the mail. Oh, and I'll have a lil something coming your way, once it arrives here. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg -- Re: creative "brake fluid" uses ... AWESOME tip. I've made due note of this one. Thanks for sharing!

Reckers -- Re: loco trucks ... That's neat ... I had no idea the AF design had the loco truck as part of the tender / draw bar. Good luck in hunting for a mate (uhh ... to the loco, I mean ... I don't want your GF screaming at me!)

Also ... thanks for thoughts on the angled-thingy ... a pressure relief valve makes excellent sense.

We take our kids up to a tourist train thing in NH each year. Part of the fun is to have all the kids on the train scare away the "crazy old wolf man" who lives in the woods. (All part of the staged experience.) Around one corner, the train always comes to a stop, the wolf man approaches, and the engineers gives him a huge blast of steam from a pressure valve. (All in fun, no harm done.) And the kids all love it.

Funny thing, too ... The guy who worked as the "crazy old wolf man" retired a year ago, after something like 25 years of taunting the kids. The tourist site held AUDITIONS to fill the job spot. They had hundreds of bearded "crazy old nuts" showing up to try out for the job ... all offering their best impressions at being a whacko living in the woods. Some didn't have to "try" very hard ... this is in New Hampshire, remember! Somehow, the new King "crazy old nut" was selected, and he now reigns over his wooded territory.

I wonder if he hangs out at any bars in his off time. "So, buddy, what kind of work do you do?" ... "I live in the woods, and spend my time scaring the beejeezus out of little kids." Dohhh!

Have a good day, everyone!

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg -- Re: creative "brake fluid" uses ... AWESOME tip. I've made due note of this one. Thanks for sharing!


Happy to help out, tj. 

You know, the internet is a beautiful blessing... because it's like a hive mind where each of us neurons is sparking away to create a living flow of useful information and just plain old entertaining fun.



> Reckers -- Re: loco trucks ... That's neat ... I had no idea the AF design had the loco truck as part of the tender / draw bar.


I had also noticed that unusually clever feature. My best guess is that it nullifys the overhang effect. By putting the pivot point between the engine and tender very close to the drive axles, they are not pulled sideways when going around the sharp curves. I've noticed this principle on other engines. You want the rear drive axle as close to the coupling pivot point as possible. I really like that feature on the little EMD 40. The drive wheels are stuck out at the ends right under the coupler pivot point which makes for good pulling.

American Flyer is a cool gauge... One reason is because it's two track design looks so much better than Lionel three track.


----------



## tooter

Stillakid said:


> Took a risk and bid low on these(2 of 3 same seller), got them all for under $20 because of combined shipping.


What a deal!... especially a highly coveted turnout. When I was a kid, our O and S layouts were *always* rated by how many switches we had. 

(...oh, wait a minute... I'm *still* a kid. )


----------



## Stillakid

Choo-Choo, and I'll do all I can, to stay that way


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo Choo ...

Nice Avatar logo image! (Now where have I seen that before?!?)

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking

tjcruiser said:


> Reckers / Stillakid --
> 
> Viking -- those are some awesome looking old-fashioned pickup trucks. Are they really N scale? Nice details for something that small.
> 
> 
> TJ


Yeah they are N scale. They are Mini Metals from Classic Metal Works as are the '53 Ford Victoria cars.

Went to the show in Springfield, IL today, only picked up a water tower and engine house kit, but did post some pictures on my blog (see signature) of some of the layouts.


----------



## tooter

Thanks for taking the time to post the show pics...

The countryside layout with the river, trestle, and livestock is especially appealing... and those twin black Lionel diesels are awesome!:thumbsup:

Your N layout pictures are interesting because they show how your "terra forming" process is unfolding.


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid----I was sniped on the tender I was bidding, so it's gone. If you acquired one and it's extra, I'd be happy to buy anything that's not Pikemaster. *L* No pressure---there's always more tenders on da bay.


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> Happy to help out, tj.
> 
> You know, the internet is a beautiful blessing... because it's like a hive mind where each of us neurons is sparking away to create a living flow of useful information and just plain old entertaining fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I had also noticed that unusually clever feature. My best guess is that it nullifys the overhang effect. By putting the pivot point between the engine and tender very close to the drive axles, they are not pulled sideways when going around the sharp curves. I've noticed this principle on other engines. You want the rear drive axle as close to the coupling pivot point as possible. I really like that feature on the little EMD 40. The drive wheels are stuck out at the ends right under the coupler pivot point which makes for good pulling.
> 
> American Flyer is a cool gauge... One reason is because it's two track design looks so much better than Lionel three track.


Choo, you are obviously a man with good taste. *L* You're right about the pivot; but the way it's spaced out makes it flow thru the curves. I was looking at that 300 from Jim last night, and wondered how many people have enjoyed it in the 60 or so years it's been running. How many trains being manufactured today will hold up that well? These old steamers are things of beauty to me, like grandfather clocks: perfectly designed and made by craftsmen, they just keep going and going. I'm hoping my son (he's 30) will catch the bug from me, once he sees the outfit up and running.


----------



## IlliniViking

choo choo said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the show pics...
> 
> The countryside layout with the river, trestle, and livestock is especially appealing... and those twin black Lionel diesels are awesome!:thumbsup:
> 
> Your N layout pictures are interesting because they show how your "terra forming" process is unfolding.


Thanks Choo-Choo. The countryside layout was one of the best there, very well done. My pictures don't do it justice, that's for sure. The layout (picture just below country scene) was pretty cool as well. The trucks and cars actually moved on the roads and obeyed the traffic signals.


----------



## Stillakid

*Spent a bit more than I wanted to........*

While I was going over my, "Wish List", I noticed that I'd forgotton that I had 2 Tender shells that were sheet metal with tabs, but the bases I had were for plastic screw-in tender shells. So I had to bite the bullet and get what I needed I hope it wasn't me that stole that tender from you Reckers

Once it get here(and the smoke unit I won), I can finish all my "S" engines/tenders and move them to the house from my work area.

Then I'll start the table/set-up(in between all my other projects:laugh::laugh


----------



## tjcruiser

Can squeeze a "DIDN"T get anything new" here in this thread?

Bid on three ebay goodies over the weekend ... lost them all. Another Lionel 221 loco, another 1668 loco, and a neat prewar blue tin passenger car. I kinda went into each bidding phase having some (lowball) upper limit in my mind, and then stuck with that for each auction. Lost out across the board, obviously ... but future (cheap!) treasures must lurk around the next corner, right?

Right???? (Or so we hope!)

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> While I was going over my, "Wish List", I noticed that I'd forgotton that I had 2 Tender shells that were sheet metal with tabs, but the bases I had were for plastic screw-in tender shells. So I had to bite the bullet and get what I needed I hope it wasn't me that stole that tender from you Reckers
> 
> Once it get here(and the smoke unit I won), I can finish all my "S" engines/tenders and move them to the house from my work area.
> 
> Then I'll start the table/set-up(in between all my other projects:laugh::laugh



*laughs* Jim, I think that's the one I decided had become too rich for me! I stopped bidding on it and went to a plastic knuckle-coupler unit, then lost it on a last-minute, late-nite snipe. I never have a problem with losing out to someone I know: if you're willing to pay more than me, or stay up later than I will, more power to you!


----------



## Stillakid

Reckers

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120553294094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

this would be perfect for the 300!


----------



## Pton46

This is on the Way..


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Reckers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120553294094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> this would be perfect for the 300!



Label it would have been the auction is over now.


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Reckers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120553294094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> this would be perfect for the 300!


Jim,

I saw that one this evening and nearly bid on it...then, I realized it was missing the rear truck that goes under the engine. Whoever pulled it from it's partner kept the pony!


----------



## dukenukem

Just git this today from trainworldonline,unfortunately power supply







took a fall and died.


----------



## dukenukem

Got my new engine today.


----------



## tooter

Oooh... *NICE *steamer, duke.  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It looks brand new. Who made it?


Greg


----------



## Pton46

Oh you are not using that UP to pull that Amtrak Passenger Car?

You need you of these...


----------



## dukenukem

the steamer is from bachmann.


----------



## Big Ed

dukenukem said:


> the steamer is from bachmann.



Nice Loco:thumbsup:, though it looks funny pulling that car.:laugh:

Now you got to find some old Pullmans for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked up this UP gas turbine... I got it for a great deal IMO... The thing has four motors


----------



## tooter

Wow 4 engines... what a puller! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Could you post some pics of it on the track when you can? 

Mine only has half an engine...


----------



## Stillakid

*Vintage American Flyer, Tin Steam Engine Tin Tender -"O"*

I know that I have to many "Projects", but I couldn't pass this up

This Engine and Tender gives me a chance to have all of my favorites

It's a "Vintage", American Flyer in "O" scale And it's Tin
Doesn't get any better than that:laugh:

T-Man, what do you think??:thumbsup::thumbsdown:

Jim


----------



## Reckers

Very nice, Jim! I've been tempted by those, but I have enough on my hands already---I've managed to sit on my hands, thus far. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Jim --

What is that strapped under the cowcatcher ... a gauze bandage? Has the thing been hemorrhaging? Looks like Dr. Stillakid has a new patient! :thumbsup:

And I like the "coal" stamped tinplate on the tender, too ... neat.

You do realize that you're walking a VERY FINE LINE here dealing with an O American Flyer? You'd better watch your back, I think ... don't want the Crips and the Bloods starting WWIII over this!!! :laugh:

B&M -- 

Nice UP team ... gettin' ready for some heavy hauling there, huh?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Never Happen!*

TJ, I'm betting that all the "O" guys are gonna love her, even if she is a, "Red Headed Step-Child!":laugh::laugh:

Ya like that band-aid, do ya? She was just to beautiful to ignore, and I think she'll be fantastic when re-done. There's also the added bonus of being able to run an American Flyer on my Lionel Track


----------



## T-Man

The main thing is getting all the pieces. I am sure this one will clean up real nice. AF has some great prewar stuff. DO the magic and show some pics. 
What's the cab number?


----------



## Big Ed

I like the weathered look.

Now answer TJ _Please_
Whats the rag there for? We are curious to know.


----------



## tooter

I'll guess it's for keeping the front wheels from knocking around during shipping.


----------



## imatt88

Well, I've been busy this week

On my way to drill in Kingsford, MI last Friday, had some time to kill, so I stopped by the only hobbyshop left in that area, and picked up this

















Paid $70 bucks for it.

AND.....today, I traded some old model kits for these.....


















It's my first EVER O scale engines.:thumbsup:. They just need some TLC. I have no idea if the powered unit even runs (Don't care, though)

I think they are Alcos(?) can anyone help me out here?:thumbsup:


Cheers, Ian


----------



## Boston&Maine

imatt88 said:


> It's my first EVER O scale engines.:thumbsup:. They just need some TLC. I have no idea if the powered unit even runs (Don't care, though)
> 
> I think they are Alcos(?) can anyone help me out here?:thumbsup:


Welcome to the club! Yes, they are Alco's: http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=208


----------



## imatt88

Boston,

Thanks for the info!:thumbsup: 

I hope to restore them, and it helps to know what they looked like when they were new

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Ooh!! ooh!! ooh!!! Me likey!!

I must be weird or something because I really like the Life-Like stuff.
And those O scale Alcos.........:worshippy:


Jody


----------



## imatt88

Jody,

Sometimes I think I'm losing my mind.:laugh: 

What am I doing aquiring all this train stuff?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Same thing as me.........replacing the plastic stash!!

Oh wait, I keep buying models too.



Jody


----------



## Stillakid

*Front Aprons replacement source*

Nice Alco:thumbsup:
You're gonna have a ball restoring them!!!!

I purchased some real nice plastic replacement aprons from this guy for $3.00 apiece+ shipping. Used some Bondo, sanded, and they look like it was never broken

Jeff Kane 
http://www.ttender.com/


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Jim,

I just had a quick (first time) peek at his website ... looks like he stocks lots of parts goodies.

His shipping costs seem reasonable, and cheaper than some others.

Is he your "best recommendation" parts source guy? I'm slowly learning the best "go to" tips.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Parts guy?*

TJ, he is one of many. He was fairly inexpensive, and shipped quick. He also responded to my inquires quickly. So, yeah, I like doing business with him when he has what I need.

As far as the, "Band-Aid", it's holding the front wheels on along with that wire. Yes, this will be a real challenge. Like T-Man said, Parts will be hard to find. I'm thinking that I'll be attempting to try my hand at fabricating

With that said, I'm sure that T-Man will walk me thru what I need to do, as long as I post pictures(at least I hope he will:laugh

Jim

And Big Ed, the site I posted on that previous thread was where I got those plastic replacement aprons, cheap:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Gents,

Woo hooo! I'm excited. 

I've been poking around the ebay-machine looking for some cheap prewar Lionel passenger cars to go for a ride on my 1668. You guys had suggested a 607/608 pair. No luck, so far, though. However, I did happen to bag a little prize in my hunting expedition ...

A prewar Lionel Junior 1681E and matching tender. Tinplate style. Some rust, but apparently it runs OK. I'll see/know more when it arrives. If the rust is nasty, I might have to do a strip / repaint job. Which, of course, I completely blame on Jim/Stillakid ... that's right ... I'm lookin' at you, Jim ... ever since you did that fabulous job on your little tinplate Marx, I've been dreaming about maybe doing something similar. And black-and-red, too, as it turns out!

I freely confess that I have absolutely no experience with this tinplate stuff, so you pros here better be forewarned ... Jim, T-Man, Big Ed, Reckers, etc. ... I'll be pinging you for advice. It's a-comin'.

How I ended up with a loco when I was hunting for passenger cars, I don't know. Seems ***-backwards to me. Now I'll have two prewar locos, and nothing to tug along.

And, to make matters worse ... My wife happened to glance over my shoulder as I was ebay-bidding. She gave me the big old Evil Eye.  Plasma rays from her retinas. Not pretty.  So ... those future passengers cars may have to wait ... and wait ... and wait ...

Cheers,

TJ

PS -- Jim ... thanks for the "Ttender" parts supplier thumbs up. Duly noted.


----------



## tooter

Hey tj, 

The big drivers on that steamer are really cool. I like the impressionistic "toy like" rendering of the engine design. Along the same toy theme, I just got a little Tyco trolley for $8 on ebay, removed the printing with brake fluid, sandblasted the wheel frames and put some fresh paint on it...


----------



## Stillakid

*New Caboose!*

Choo-Choo, Excellent:thumbsup: Nice job and what a steal!!!!

TJ, welcome to the, "Twilight Zone!":laugh:

*Thanks to Reckers*, I have a beautiful addition to the family! How he knew that I needed this is beyond me, but his generousity is greatly appreciated

Thank You,
View attachment 2461


View attachment 2462


View attachment 2463
Len!


----------



## tjcruiser

Choo choo --

That trolley is awesome! $8 ?!?!? Wow! Paint job looks pristine. We took our kids to a short-line trolley museum in upstate Mass last year, and took a little ride on one somewhat similar to yours. Great fun. At the end of the line, the trolleyman gets out, grabs a rope, and then swings the pick-up post 180-degrees around, so it's prepped to go in the other direction. A rope! High tech wins the day! Do you have any graphics / logos in mind? It'd be tricky, but might you consider painting the doors and the window trim something like a mahogany color to look more like wood?

Jim --

Reckers has spy cameras planted on all of us. "He sees you when you're sleeping. He knows when you're awake. He knows if you've been bad or good, so be good for goodness sake!" Looks like a very generous Santa pegged you for one of the good guys. Nicely done, Reck ... nicely done!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

You're more than welcome, Jim. Now all you need is all the cars that go inbetween!


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, TJ! Jim was generous when he had an extra engine----seemed the least I could do. And by the way, you won't be getting much for Christmas if you don't stop doing you-know-what!


----------



## imatt88

Nice pickup guys!! I just checked out Jeffs website. Lots of info. I hope he has the parts I need for my Lionel Alcos.

BTW, old school Easy Off oven cleaner works wonders stripping paint off of plastic shells........

Metal shells....not sure about that one.....


Cheers, Ian


----------



## Big Ed

*PCC STREETCAR- Pacific Electric*

This is the only trolley I have. Though I have been eyeballing them on e bay for a while. I got to wait till the price is right.

For the folks that hate history skip the red part!
Street car #5024 was part of an order of 30 placed in 1939,and serviced the Glendale-Burbank route, which linked the northern cities with the Los Angele's Subway Terminal.
Originally, only 17 of the 30 ordered were placed on the line in 1940, with the remainder assigned to the Venice Short Line.
These 30 cars were the first double-ended PCC cars built and they ran in Los Angeles until 1955. After years in storage, all of these cars were sold to the Ferrocarril General Urquiza, Buenos Aires, Argentina in 1959. The model also resembles current San Francisco car 1061, formerly Philadelphia 2116. 

This one is a limited addition of 3400.
My # being 1057
This ones display only, no motor.
1/50 scale Corgi Classics Fallen Flags #55006. Made in the 90's?
Yes a copy and paste,
If you are a trolley or transit aficionado, you probably are interested in collecting the entire series. The first cars, issued in 1997, have been sold at prices three times that of their original selling price.:thumbsup: (3 Times cool)

This is not a new purchase as I bought it back when they came out. Just thought I would add it here with the other trolley that is in the thread.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Choo choo --
> 
> That trolley is awesome! $8 ?!?!? Wow!


There's actually quite a few old trollies up on ebay all the time, and being that they're just Tyco's they're almost never very much money. This one was a really ugly orange and brown but it was in the original box.



> Paint job looks pristine.


That was just a cheap 10+ year old can of yellow I found under the house. So I did the old heat-it-up-on-the-stove routine, put the shell on the end of a wooden stake driven in the ground in the back yard, and shot it. When the paint is warm, it's relatively thin and so has time to level itself out before it solidifies. Sandblasting the shiny black plastic wheel covers makes them look like they're made out of metal.



> We took our kids to a short-line trolley museum in upstate Mass last year, and took a little ride on one somewhat similar to yours. Great fun. At the end of the line, the trolleyman gets out, grabs a rope, and then swings the pick-up post 180-degrees around, so it's prepped to go in the other direction. A rope! High tech wins the day!


That's a really cool experience ... 
I remember riding streetcars with my Mom when I was a kid, and was totally fascinated with them and how the tracks were imbedded into the street. Still have the Lionel streetcar I used to play with.



> Do you have any graphics / logos in mind? It'd be tricky, but might you consider painting the doors and the window trim something like a mahogany color to look more like wood?


I don't know yet. Sometimes I just like the simple "toy" look. Being bad on detail work I'll probably leave it as is and not mess it up, or maybe do the roof green.

By the way, do you know what electronic components are needed to install LED lighting? Before I painted, I drilled out the headlights just in case I could press in a couple little ones from the inside. It already has regular incandescent interior lighting.


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> This is the only trolley I have. Though I have been eyeballing them on e bay for a while. I got to wait till the price is right.
> 
> For the folks that hate history skip the red part!
> Street car #5024 was part of an order of 30 placed in 1939,and serviced the Glendale-Burbank route, which linked the northern cities with the Los Angele's Subway Terminal.
> Originally, only 17 of the 30 ordered were placed on the line in 1940, with the remainder assigned to the Venice Short Line.
> These 30 cars were the first double-ended PCC cars built and they ran in Los Angeles until 1955. After years in storage, all of these cars were sold to the Ferrocarril General Urquiza, Buenos Aires, Argentina in 1959. The model also resembles current San Francisco car 1061, formerly Philadelphia 2116.
> 
> This one is a limited addition of 3400.
> My # being 1057
> This ones display only, no motor.
> 1/50 scale Corgi Classics Fallen Flags #55006. Made in the 90's?
> Yes a copy and paste,
> If you are a trolley or transit aficionado, you probably are interested in collecting the entire series. The first cars, issued in 1997, have been sold at prices three times that of their original selling price.:thumbsup: (3 Times cool)
> 
> This is not a new purchase as I bought it back when they came out. Just thought I would add it here with the other trolley that is in the thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480


Hey Ed... 

*THAT'S* like the one I used to ride when I was kid! 

It's absolutely *BEAUTIFUL*! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Beautiful piece there, Ed!


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked up these today on eBay... I tried going for the trifecta, but got outbid on the third boxcar this guy was selling... Believe it or not, this is the first local line car I have ever bought


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M --

Nice door detailing on that Purina car.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, Atlas really makes some nice stuff


----------



## Reckers

Nice catch on the State of Maine car---I've seen some like it in my scale, but couldn't afford the price.


----------



## shaygetz

There's actually motorized frames made for those PCC cars, Big Ed...they're made by the Q-Car Company.


----------



## tooter

Just got my very first boxcar... 










...it's a Mantua Classics old time 1860's ($8.50). All the rolling stock I've been acquiring is about 30' and under to go around 15 inch radius curves without looking funny. It has two opening doors, so I can load and unload cargo and carry it around.


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> There's actually motorized frames made for those PCC cars, Big Ed...they're made by the Q-Car Company.



You mean I can swap frames and have it with a motor?


----------



## Stillakid

Big Ed

http://www.qcarcompany.com/information/info/Birney_Truck_Installation/index.html


----------



## tankist

was searching ebay for past half year and fianlly it turned up - ordered 7C conversion set. funny thing it costs more then twice the price of the base M60A1 model .


----------



## slohmoh

*tankists tank*

Tankist nice find. I spent some time in one of those,a long time ago in a land far far away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> Just got my very first boxcar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's a Mantua Classics old time 1860's ($8.50). All the rolling stock I've been acquiring is about 30' and under to go around 15 inch radius curves without looking funny. It has two opening doors, so I can load and unload cargo and carry it around.


Very nice, Choo! I wish I was buying my stuff for that kind of price!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

slohmoh said:


> Tankist nice find. I spent some time in one of those,a long time ago in a land far far away.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

430? 433? 195? or?


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

What is that?

a) the real thing -- vintage, used by ...
b) HO model -- what's a "7C"

Clue in us clueless.

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## tankist

Magach 7C , one of the many Israeli modifications of M60.

the prototype:









sold as add-on kit onto base M60A1 model. couldn't find the "C" version of if it even on ebay (for any kind of price) for looong time. and now its here 
hopefully i will not screw it up to badly - when properly assembled makes this:


----------



## slohmoh

Nope just an old M 60 A1-E1.Well it wasn't old at the time.


----------



## T-Man

*1668*

I joined th 1668 working engine club. So far the hook and whistle are missing from the tender. One marker light and part of the front side rod. I got some parts too. I found small and large rubber tires.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man --

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN', buddy! You and I will be touting our "Streamliners have all the fun!" mantra to the rest of the gang.

The 1668 looks to be in great shape. And a whistle tender, too ... I'm a bit jealous ... my tender doesn't have a whistle. The gunmetal paint looks so nice on this loco, I think.

Photos appear to show body in excellent shape, clean drive rods and wheels, etc. The missing red markers are easily found on ebay and the like ... I'll bet you already have a pair in your secret stash pile, though.

NICE FIND!

Woooo wooooooo!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

Got these today..

powered unit









dummy









I'm a happy camper

T-Man, nice train:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

Nice A-B units. That's HO we're looking at there, right?

TJ


----------



## imatt88

TJ,

Nope, my second set of O scale locomotives:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid

Ian, check this out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARX-1095-SANTA-FE-LOCOMOTIVE-ENGINE-TRAIN-SET-DUMMY-/130378643196

And here is a source for Marx parts

http://www.trainpartsformarx.com/

That 1095 is way cool!!!

Regards

Jim


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Big Ed
> 
> http://www.qcarcompany.com/information/info/Birney_Truck_Installation/index.html



Thanks Kid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

tankist said:


> was searching ebay for past half year and fianlly it turned up - ordered 7C conversion set. funny thing it costs more then twice the price of the base M60A1 model .



Nice, looks like Tank is getting ready for war.


----------



## imatt88

Jim,

Thanks for the links:thumbsup:

So there is a B unit for those Marx trains. I will have to see if I can locate one...

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Stillakid

I saw this, was gonna pass, then thought, "Why Not?"

Got it on the, "Cheap", and since I'm going to restore that AF in O, Engine and Tender, thought they could use some friends:laugh::laugh:

I am confused about where to post my American Flyer "O", aquisitions, but here it is anyway!

T-Man, if you read this, I'm going to need your help on this

I'll post this up in the, "Got Anything New" also:laugh:

AMERICAN FLYER 3151

I also bid and won a Baby Ruth X2454 that I' always wanted

View attachment 2513


View attachment 2514


----------



## T-Man

Jim, they are both nice pieces. I don't remember a Babe Ruth Postwar with an actual door? Evidently I learned something. I guess I must be buying too many engines.
AF prewar O has many great items. Since I antique around, I have only collected one piece. A old sparky coach, early 20's. AF is just harder to find, I know there are collectors in my area. The TTOS show/meet in Lajolla has a lot of S gage. I don't own any references for AF in general. I leave it up to Reckers.
For restoration, of coaches, try to get an observation before a repaint and do both. The nice thing about finding one coach is that it is easier to find a coach and obsevation together.That way you have a passenger train.If you decide to go that way. Of course you do not have to do anythong to it.

I finally got to look at your give away pieces. They will be handy. My Babe Ruth top will fit on one of the frames. I need to id the frames with holes. I am curious about them.
Thanks again.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

I love that passenger coach. I've been looking for things like this ... but got vetoed by my better half .

I started looking at prewar Lionel ... often very expensive, though. Then, I started peeking at prewar Ives stuff ... much of it is nearly idential to Lionel (L bought out Ives in the late '20's / early '30's, I think). And, it looks like the Ives stuff is much, much cheaper than comparable Lionel coaches.

Nice find!!!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey all,

Just saw that this tread now has over 1000 posts! Now that's some serious new stuff!

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I have to agree on Prewar prices. They are a bargain. The Postwar craze can get competitive.


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just saw that this tread now has over 1000 posts! Now that's some serious new stuff!
> 
> TJ


Either that, or it reflects some serious shopping. *L* "Hi, my name is Reckers and I'm a train addict."


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> ... I'm a train addict.


:laugh:

MTAA ... Model Train Addiction Anonymous

Sign me up!


----------



## tankist

Taking a break from railroading
(although i have new P2k engine waiting for pictures to be taken)

recieved the base M60A1 Blaser kit (Mahag 6) last night. still waiting on conversion detail kit. but i couldn't helped it , opened it up and glued couple parts.











while waiting for the main project kit, on monday i picked up a model of BMP-2E found on consignment shelf. purpose - cheep kit to practice on. but it is quite good kit. to good actually , will try to not screw up to bad... body is complete, will start on the threads tonight










in parallel i'm working on BMD1 kit i got several month ago. 
fun, fun, fun


----------



## dukenukem

got my bachmann train cars from modeltrainstuff today.also have 4 athearn ballast load hoppers coming.


----------



## tooter

dukenukem said:


> got my bachmann train cars from modeltrainstuff today.also have 4 athearn ballast load hoppers coming.


I buy from modeltrainstuff too, and really like how their website works. 
Cool... opening doors on the boxcar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid

Very nice! Looks like we'll be calling you, "Road King", soon!


----------



## tjcruiser

Duke,

Ha ha ... I had a chuckle with your boxcar ... I saw "Pheobe Snow" and thought, "What's a modern-day pop singer have to do with a railroad?" Then I did a quick Google and found this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoebe_Snow_(character)

Neat ... I learn something every day here on the forum!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Jim, they are both nice pieces. I don't remember a Babe Ruth Postwar with an actual door? Evidently I learned something. I guess I must be buying too many engines.
> AF prewar O has many great items. Since I antique around, I have only collected one piece. A old sparky coach, early 20's. AF is just harder to find, I know there are collectors in my area. The TTOS show/meet in Lajolla has a lot of S gage. I don't own any references for AF in general. I leave it up to Reckers.
> For restoration, of coaches, try to get an observation before a repaint and do both. The nice thing about finding one coach is that it is easier to find a coach and obsevation together.That way you have a passenger train.If you decide to go that way. Of course you do not have to do anythong to it.
> 
> I finally got to look at your give away pieces. They will be handy. My Babe Ruth top will fit on one of the frames. I need to id the frames with holes. I am curious about them.
> Thanks again.


Yes they made them in 1946 & 47.

Lionel #X2454 PRR


----------



## T-Man

Well TJ,
I won the the 1668 shell on the E bay. I placed one bid with a few hours left to out gun the first bid. No snipers I won with less than a buck left over. I admit I did pad it again.

I let a pair of early 610 coaches go that ended at the same time. I had the itch. They were listed as desperate, my type. Maybe next time.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Congrats!!! I'm really happy you picked up that shell ... I'm sure you'll have dual 1668's running around quite soon. I think that shell had an extra light clip. And a small piece broken off the rear corner of the cab, but nothing that a little bondo and T-man creativity couldn't fix! Speaking of which ...

Jim / Stillakid was recently touting the durability of Fast Steel epoxy sticks ... might work nicely for the cab rear-end rebuild:

http://www.polymericsystems.com/epoxies-adhesives/epoxy-putty-sticks/faststeel.htm

Have at it!!!

TJ


----------



## alexlove

Picked these up the other day on ebay...


----------



## TeleFragger

my ebay score.... not a score to you guys but to me as i have the need of some "lesser worthy" train pieces....for my department 56 train wreckage I will be creating at halloween!!!!


----------



## Big Ed

alexlove said:


> Picked these up the other day on ebay...


What are you going to do?
Open up a coupler store?


----------



## Big Ed

TeleFragger said:


> my ebay score.... not a score to you guys but to me as i have the need of some "lesser worthy" train pieces....for my department 56 train wreckage I will be creating at halloween!!!!



If you got a good deal and are happy that's all that counts.

Now explain wreck? 
What are you going to do have a big train wreck?:laugh:

You know who Gomez Adams was? (I know TJ does.)
I never thought about some not knowing who he was TJ.


Hint.....Adams family TV show.

He was the King of wrecks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350347529128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Someone put their decimal point in the wrong place 

LOL, he will probably send me a message telling me it was the wrong price, but then again maybe he really meant to list it for $3.50 :laugh:

A couple of weeks ago he had an MTH PRR GG1 listed for $30 and someone "bought" it... He really needs to pay more attention hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M --

Did YOU buy that?!? That's incredible ... $3.50 ?!?!? I want one, too! I realize this is repro, but still ... what a deal! Is this for real ???

I saw an original semi-custom (and not really finished) Hiawatha sell on ebay the other day $350.00 ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/lionel-hiawatha...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item414ea0f4a7

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yes, I bought it... Like I said though, the he probably meant to list it for $350... He sells a lot of items... I will give him 24 hours before actually paying for it to give him a chance to back out without much hassle... Maybe he was feeling generous


----------



## tjcruiser

Unbelievable. I assume it was a "Buy It Now"? How long was it listed before you saw it and snatched it up? 5 Nanoseconds? 2 Nanoseconds?!?

You certainly get a gold star for being the honest one, and giving the seller a chance to correct his mistake. Well done, B&M ...

However, if he follows through with the sale, and if you want to make a 100% PROFIT on your investment, I've got dibs on the $7.00 resale!

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, it was a BIN, up for like two minutes... There is a clause in the listing anyways which states that he does not have to follow through with a sale if there is an error in the listing 

I will definitely keep your offer in mind though TJ :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350347529128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Someone put their decimal point in the wrong place
> 
> LOL, he will probably send me a message telling me it was the wrong price, but then again maybe he really meant to list it for $3.50 :laugh:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago he had an MTH PRR GG1 listed for $30 and someone "bought" it... He really needs to pay more attention hwell:


That e bay seller sells a lot of RR stuff.
It's an OK dealer, but if you ever ask to combine shipping the *&&^%% will all most charge you the full price. I used to get a lot of items from them. One at a time. 

Then I won a bunch after I asked them if they combined shipping and they said yes.

Each item I won listed it was around $6.00 to ship and I won 5 items they charged $25 to ship and at the most it cost them $8 bucks to ship! 
They only gave me a $1 off of each item.
Look at the price to ship that one $20. Thats how the (*&&^%$##%^ make their money!

That's the last I ever got from them!:thumbsdown::rippedhand::smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## dukenukem

Got my 4 pack of ho athearn ballast cars from trainworld today for only 25$.


----------



## tjcruiser

Duke,

Neat ... ya' got some ballast / sand to fill 'em?

TJ


----------



## alexlove

big ed said:


> What are you going to do?
> Open up a coupler store?


Lol, naw I just bought this lot because none of my rolling stock or locomotives have authentic kadee's. Plus it was cheap.


----------



## tooter

dukenukem said:


> Got my 4 pack of ho athearn ballast cars from trainworld today for only 25$.


Oooh... I like hoppers.  And what a good deal. Post a pic of them on the rails.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi guys,

While my little (but growing) O collection has been all-Lionel, I've commited blasphemy and just picked up a Marx piece on ebay. A Marx "Girard" Train Station complete with a neat whistle-unit under the hood. I'm guessing (please correct me!) circa 1950's ??? It's in decent shape ... a touch of rust here and there, but not too bad. Whistle "Wooo Woooos" just fine!

While I was trying to stay "faithful" to Lionel, I've found that my dollar buying power on ebay is much, much greater for old-school Marx and Ives stuff. A comparable unit like this in Lionel would have been much more expensive. The Marx Station ... $16.50, plus shipping. Who could resist a deal like that?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Nice deal.:thumbsup:

Tin Plate I guess?


----------



## Big Ed

alexlove said:


> Lol, naw I just bought this lot because none of my rolling stock or locomotives have authentic kadee's. Plus it was cheap.


I hear you, I was just kidding around.

Good price, good deal I do the same thing.

Even if I don't need it.:laugh:

But at least if I do need it I got it then.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Tin Plate I guess?


Yup ... typical tinplate Marx, with their nice lithograping paint job. Boy, I'd love to see how that's done someday. Nice detailing on a flat surface ... all with paint!


----------



## bradimous1

Boston&Maine said:


> Yes, I bought it... Like I said though, the he probably meant to list it for $350... He sells a lot of items... I will give him 24 hours before actually paying for it to give him a chance to back out without much hassle... Maybe he was feeling generous


any word yet?


----------



## Boston&Maine

bradimous1 said:


> any word yet?


Well, at 7:00 AM this morning he sent me the invoice... I waited until like 9:30 AM to pay him... It was bothering me though, so I ended up e-mailing him telling him about the mistake and that I was fine with him just refunding my money, which he did a few hours later... It has been relisted for $350...


----------



## Reckers

I'm proud of you---you're an honest man.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> I'm proud of you---you're an honest man.



5 "HONEST ABE" GOLD STARS for B&M !!!


----------



## bradimous1

concur!!!


----------



## shaygetz

I'm in the midst of a move right now so I will bid you all farewell and leave you with a pic of my newest beasties, two Bachmann DD40Axs circa 1984...










...makes me wanna pull out my Billy Idol 8 track cassette and watch some "Miami Vice".

I'll be back online in a few daze.


----------



## tjcruiser

Yeah, but if he buys it back again for $350.00, I'm awarding him the 5 STAR DOOFUS GOOFUS award.

(Sorry, B&M ... but it's somewhere in the MTF contract fine print!)


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Shay --

Very best of luck / happiness with the move. Looking forward to chatting with you on the flip side.

TJ


----------



## stationmaster

Boston&Maine said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350347529128&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Someone put their decimal point in the wrong place
> 
> LOL, he will probably send me a message telling me it was the wrong price, but then again maybe he really meant to list it for $3.50 :laugh:
> 
> A couple of weeks ago he had an MTH PRR GG1 listed for $30 and someone "bought" it... He really needs to pay more attention hwell:


I've bought many things from this seller. I bought over $600 worth of old Rivarossi parts. Well over $3000 worth when one looks at what I received. The guy probably had $25 wrapped up in the engine. I would have paid the $3.50 and ran like hell, laughing all the way to the post office!!!!

I just won a brass 2-8-4 today for $13.50. The seller said it was about 10 years old and had never seen track. Been a shelf queen all of its life. He said it was a PMI, but I don't think PMI ever marketed a Berkshire. I could be wrong. More than likely a Key or an OMI.

The thing with eBay is that sometimes you win BIG and sometimes you lose BIG!! I've had Athearn BB engines sell for over $75. Not a bad turn over considering the most I paid for any one of them was $32. And some of the train show pickups were less than $10. And some even less when they were included in a "box" deal. Sometimes $5-$10 for the whole box.

Bob


----------



## Stillakid

*Since I had so much fun..................*

I found these 2, and while not cheap,($42), they were exactly what I wanted, and they're lighted! Can't wait to get them and match them up with the other car and Steamer

By the way, if anyone has a roof for a prewar AF, I'll take it:laugh::laugh::laugh:

View attachment 2679


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim has a balcony ... JIM HAS A BALCONY! Hooray! Very, VERY nice!

That's AF O gauge, right? Are you thinking strip/repaint to match your newly redone passenger car?

Is the observation missing its roof, or is the photo simply cropped?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

"By the way, if anyone has a roof for a prewar AF, I'll take it"

TJ, yes, yes, yes!:laugh::laugh:

Can't wait


----------



## TeleFragger

freebies from my neighbor... only rule is DO NOT SELL... give them back if i go to get rid of them....


----------



## Stillakid

Great neighbor! Really nice, "Freebies!"

Jim


----------



## tjcruiser

TeleFrag,

Nice! Neighbors good. Freebies good. Good, good, good!

TJ


----------



## TeleFragger

tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Nice! Neighbors good. Freebies good. Good, good, good!
> 
> TJ


yeah... his comment last night (we were tanked too... :laugh

was... see that i have 2 cabooses.. u know what that means....
i said yeah another locomotive.. and he said .... YUP somewhere...

so were gonna look around this week he said....

he wouldnt part with his 1934 O scale from when his dad was a kid....

i think it is O....it is a 3 rail track.... and id say 2" apart wheels.... ill have to get a pic when he sets it up....but that wont be for a while....


----------



## tjcruiser

TeleFrag,

Old 1934 loco could likely be STANDARD gauge ... 2 1/8" rails, produced by Lionel 1909 - 1940. Very nice stuff ... GO FIND IT!!!

tj


----------



## TeleFragger

tjcruiser said:


> TeleFrag,
> 
> Old 1934 loco could likely be STANDARD gauge ... 2 1/8" rails, produced by Lionel 1909 - 1940. Very nice stuff ... GO FIND IT!!!
> 
> tj


oh we found that one... but he wont part with it...


----------



## Boston&Maine

I am officially part of the On30 club now


----------



## Reckers

You bought that????? It's gorgeous! *L* Congratulations!


----------



## tooter

That's a really cool set of wheels, B&M! :thumbsup:

It's interesting how completely different the atmosphere of narrow gauge is from standard gauge. Kind of local makeshift homegrown...










...and cute. 

(That's a pic of a real switchback.)

Here's a On30 setting for your new car...


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks you guy's! Like I needed this!

All the Marx talk got me to check them out on e bay.
I won this $9 bucks. Good deal?
I think this is Marx?
Nice light now if I only had a Main Street to put it on.:laugh:












I'm only kidding I blame it on those voices I keep hearing in my head.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

That's a GREAT looking street lamp! I assume it's wired for real light?


----------



## imatt88

big ed,

Awesome! I've caught the Marx bug as well.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Yes all wired the two white globes are the light bulbs.
See the terminals on the base? (edit...terminal as you can only see one)

no sense buying a light if it don't light.

I think it is Marx, I guess someone will know.
It might be from the 50's?


----------



## tjcruiser

That's wonderful! This old Marx stuff really offers great value for the buying dollar. (If that's Marx ... don't know myself.)


UPDATE ...

Several of these identical "twin lamp posts" listed on ebay as MARX items.


----------



## Big Ed

I got a knock at the door the other day. It was my Niece who lives around the corner. Shes been my train buddy since she has been three. She just turned 11 back in March. 

I gave her a antique Barbie doll mint condition, with a wardrobe I won on e bay and she loved it. My birthday was the week before hers and she normally gets me or makes me a little something. 

After I gave it to her she remembered that mine was the week before hers and she forgot and felt bad about missing mine. I told her don't worry about it. Her Mom said she's been pestering her about how she has to find me something since March.

Well they stopped at a yard sale on the way home from the store the other day and these were for sale. My little train buddy spotted them as they were driving by and demanded Mom turn around and go back. You know how little girls get their way? She told Mom that she had money with her.
The lady wanted $5.00 for them! 
She talked her down to a dollar as that's all she had. Her Mom said it took her 1/2 hr to do it and thinks the only reason she did bring the price down was that the lady got tired of listening to her. (she can talk:laugh









They were empty of the M&M's so she forced Mom take her to the store and bought a big bag of M&M'S and filled them up.
I wonder if they had any more cars that they made whenever they sold these?
Anyone ever see these for sale anywhere? Looks like they were sold around Christmas, as they got Christmas decorations on them.

If you take the cars off the top and hook them up the M&M characters move when you pull it.

She told me that the one on the yellow car reminded her of me.
Cool and relaxed.:thumbsup: (that is my favorite color and position.:laugh

I told her that it was the Best Present I got!:thumbsup:

And meant it!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

Boy, I'm glad that niece of yours is on YOUR side of the bartering table! She's got a keen eye and a persuasive tongue!

And a happy belated birthday it was!

TJ


----------



## tooter

That's real sweet, Ed... both literally *and *figuratively. 

Are they On30?


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> That's real sweet, Ed... both literally *and *figuratively.
> 
> Are they On30?



No they are S

Hers a shot of my train buddy, dressed up for Halloween. As, "Biker Chick." 
She said she did what her Mom wanted last year a Princess, and she didn't like it. She either likes scary or pirate or weird costumes. She said, "I don't like being cute and cuddly anymore. I don't like being a rabbit or lamb-chops or a fairy and princess." I am tired of them.
She wanted to be something "Different, Scary or Weird or from out of this world." 
So she thought up Biker Chick, with all the stuff she had in her wardrobe. The only thing bought by Mom were the new boots as she grew out of her old ones and just ,"Couldn't wear my pink boots". 
She wants a pink Harley when she learns to drive.:thumbsup: 
Shes wanted one ever since she could talk.

I gave her a pink die-cast Harley when she was five. She never played with it, "It's for display only." 
It sits on a shelf in her room with the Harley posters and pictures.

In her Pink with purple trim room. (custom painted by her favorite Uncle Ed) (2 coats):thumbsup:

When she gets of age I think she will buy a pink Harley.
I keep trying to talk her into a pink BMW or Mercedes instead. :laugh:

I think her parents are in trouble in a few years.:laugh:
They blame it on me for giving her an electric pink toy motorcycle when she was three.:dunno: Or the die-cast when she was 5. 
Among other stuff.:laugh:

She wants some trains too. But a train can't be pink. Go figure?

I guess that's why Lionel's pink train never sold. 
As she said " Somethings are not made to be colored pink."


----------



## bradimous1

this isn't nearly as cool as Ed's, but it does have a story... and again, the story isn't nearly as good as Ed's either... One of my good friends owns a moving company that I plan to put on my layout as soon as I get the table built... so I decided to by an undecorated switcher shell to move some cars around near the warehouse (even though he doesn't really use trains... haven't talked him into it yet). Athearn SW1000 Switcher









just need to get one that works to take the shell off of once I figure out a paint scheme and make the decals with his logo... should be fun. If anyone has a working one that they want to part with, I would be happy to throw them a couple of bucks for it.


----------



## tooter

I was searching for switches that were as compact as possible to be able to have a nice switchyard but in a very small space, and couldn't find anything smaller than a #4... 

...until I came across these really *little* compact Shinohara *#2 wyes*...  










wow... I had no idea there were any commercially manufactured switches this small. They're just under 6 inches end to end, and have the "narrow gauge" look I like so much. A whole switchyard could easily fit on my desktop. They'll look super with some old fashioned Caboose high throws on them.


----------



## stationmaster

choo choo, I used #3 Walther's(by Shinohara). I don't think Walther's offers that size any longer. Maybe. Be careful gettin' your yard too tight as it won't look realistic. Wyes don't accomplish much in a yard as the divergence is too wide, especially when compared to turnouts.

Brad, there's a Kato SW powered frame on eBay right now. Dies in two days, I think. If I find it I'll post a link here.

Ed, you need to get your niece one of the chopper bicycles. 

All I got in the mail today was an old Athearn BB Grain Box Car tagged for Soo Line, with Kadees and metal wheels. All I have to do is weather it up a bit. Should have some real neat stuff to report about Wednesday.

While we're here, does anyone have any 50-ton or 70-ton Athearn truck frames lying around? I sure could use about 6 pair. Don't need the wheels, just the frames.

Reckers, I found an old Lionel 3-rail set for sale for $40. A 2-6-2 with box car, flat car, coal hopper, maybe a tanker(though I can't really remember), and caboose. I forgot the road number. I'm going down to the flea market in the morning to haggle with the proprietor. Track looks a bit on the rough side and he has a bunch more besides what comes with the kit. 

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55

*They are Here!*

My wife has what we might call...."The Prime Directive" similar to Star Trek except this about money. Tax time, two kids in college, you guys know the drill. Well she gave me the Green Light and I got my B&O Passenger cars in the mail yesterday $18.50 for 3cars with all metal wheels and interiors:thumbsup:.........oough rah! Now the President Washington 4-6-2 Excursion will be just about complete(RPO is next). I picked up a Duplex Sleeper at a yard sale for $4.00 and 2 Roundhouse 3 bay Erie Lackawana Hoppers for $2.00 ea. My wifes reaction....."I'm so glad you have a hobby!" :laugh: Here are the B&O Passenger cars.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg -- I think those will look quite nice with the traditional-looking throws on them.

Bob -- You're talking Lionel "O", right? Now you're talkin'! Do let us know what loco #, set #, etc. And pics, too!

Big Ed -- re: your niece ... I'd be lockin' her in the basement until she was about 35, if that was my kid!

Brad -- slick looking switcher. Keep us posted on color / paint ideas!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## bradimous1

stationmaster said:


> Brad, there's a Kato SW powered frame on eBay right now. Dies in two days, I think. If I find it I'll post a link here.
> 
> Bob


have a couple on there that I am scoping out... two different Athearn SW1000 switchers that are brand new... I was looking to get a used one if possible though... but I am not really in a rush to get one... not finishing building my table yet, and haven't decorated the shell yet either... the waiting on the airbrush is killing me though


----------



## TeleFragger

well i got alot but most are going on ebay...

Brown
Loco Pennsylvania 5887 Slovenia 3 wheelset
Cars***
4910, 7507, 1204, Pullman Bankers Club

Amtrak 157 42005 2 wheelset
cars***
3339 pointy caboose
9354 skylights
9987 united states mail railway post office - railway express agency

Playart Southern 2570 Bachman 2 wheelset - not sure if this is the loco for this set as i have 2 other southern locos
cars***
1510 - H661 - H662 ( 4 of these cars)

Green Burlington Northern 5628 Tyco 3 wheelset
Green Burlington Northern 3142 2 wheelset
Grey Seaboard System 4587 SCL 3 wheelset
Grey Seaboard System 6042 2 wheelset
Union Pacific 2007 Life Like # 22195 2 wheelset
Santa Fe 2654 RSO ATEST Z-75150 Yugoslavania 2 wheelset
Santa Fe 3841 2 wheelset
CSX 890 Walthers 2 wheelset
Santa Fe 307 Bachman 2 wheelset

now I am keeping the following:
Southern 678 Pemco 2-6-0 Mogul #3201 - wife liked this one
Santa Fe 307 Bachman - 3yr old liked it
Atlantic Coastline 963 - 10yr old liked it
1776 Spirit of America Tyco - I liked it and know nothing about it

now aside from this i got buildings, tons of track.. flextrack, crossovers, angled crossovers... electric switchling tracks left and right about 40 each, dual transformers, single transformers, bridges, risers, cars, 35 flatbeds cabooses box cars that im gonna sell, mess of keeper cars like 3 muskateers, stp, sunoco, snapple, kelloggs, etc.....
this is only the tip of what is in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltrainhead

i got a 100 pieces of track for 1 DOLLAR!!!!! i love garage sales


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks to all the talk about Marx trains the voice in my head told me to go on e bay and check them out.
While I didn't want to start buying the engines a few things caught my eye.
They need some cleaning up, but they work. Except the spot light tower it has no bulbs. I wonder what they came with?

Marx Automatic Signal







Crossing Bell







Spotlight Tower








Are there any online sites with pictures that identify Marx items and give a little history on them like when they were produced?


----------



## imatt88

nice finds:thumbsup:

You know, we can blame T-Man for the Marx craze. He started it:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

Nice finds! Try this Marx stuff website. Use menu on the right to sellect accessories ...

http://www.toyandtrainguides.com/marxtin.htm

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Thanks TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Something screwy is going on. I got no ones avatar pictures, no reply symbol, can't see attachments, no smile face box either. All is gone?????
The only way to reply to a post is to hit the quick reply.
But that's the only thing I can do.


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

Maybe try a full shut down and reboot? Crude, but it might work???

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Ed, I use a number 52 bulb 14 volt from radio shack.
I didn't want to start a craze. Some of their stuff is good..
You are on your own with the atumatic signal, I don't have one.


----------



## TeleFragger

well got through the refers and stuff... so will be keeping these guys..

kmart rig
rea express rig
bekins moving rig
fed ex rig
snapple rig
silver streak caboose
Georgia Peach State MP 711-4
Eggo Mrs Smiths
Ajax UP 431101
Kelloggs Frosted Flakes 1979
Pennsylvania Maintenance MW984 spotlight caboose
Baby Ruth NADX 5342
Oscar Mayer URTX 23233
Sears 88517 SRCX
3 Musketeers MTM 30311
Toys R Us
SL-SF 2530 Trailer Train x2
STP
Shell
Texaco TCX6305
Texaco
Shell CCX1754
Humane Livestock Car 1tlsx1
1979 Kelloggs

think that is enough keepers for me....

i have 59 other refers/tankers/flatbeds, cabooses i need to put up for sale...


----------



## imatt88

I traded for a 1666 locomotive and tender. It needs some TLC, but is salvagable

Pics to follow


----------



## T-Man

Ian, that is one of their better engines. Had one in the family years ago.


----------



## imatt88

T-Man,

The guy I got the 1666 from, has another 1666 and a 490 locomotive left.

I plan on snagging both at some point


----------



## Stillakid

*Transition car*

Something I never expected to win(bid $.99-$4.95 shipping)

It's someone idea of having a, "Transition Car"
Needs to be restored to original. I like having 2 of the same boxcars and hopefully, this will turn out as nice as the other

View attachment 2881


View attachment 2882


----------



## Stillakid

*This Too!*

Some things just call to you!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Wasn't gonna do it, but.................................

View attachment 2883


View attachment 2884


View attachment 2885


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

You've got a growing S conglomerate going there! Nice box car, again with those attractive diagonal "beam" details.

(It scares me that I know that's S by the coupler design ... I'm paying WAY too much attention to you and Reck!)

Hey ... just noticing ... did someone turn the white car into a "converter" with different couplers on each end?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Transition*



tjcruiser said:


> Jim,
> 
> You've got a growing S conglomerate going there! Nice box car, again with those attractive diagonal "beam" details.
> 
> (It scares me that I know that's S by the coupler design ... I'm paying WAY too much attention to you and Reck!)
> 
> Hey ... just noticing ... did someone turn the white car into a "converter" with different couplers on each end?
> 
> TJ


Reckers, did you intentionally get TJ to not read the postings and just look at the pics?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tooter

Just got 2 Kibri manual 75 foot turntables... 


















The Kibris don't require any cutout and I'm mounting them on pieces of sheetmetal for easy moving.They'll be lots of fun to operate for end of the line turnarounds and will widen the variety of switching operations in the yard.

Greg


----------



## stationmaster

Makes me want to get busy building my transfer table...............

Nice pickup, Greg. A yard just isn't a yard without a turntable.......or two.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice stuff, Telefragger.


----------



## T-Man

*2 bucks*

Dirty as found, two Ho buildings.










After some water, liquid soap. and a soft brushing.









Is this brick building suppose to be anyhting special ? It is made by model power. It's the two story rr station. 21 dollars.


----------



## stationmaster

Pre-weathered!!!!! WOW!!!!

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Those buildings are a great find! I see used HO buildings everywhere ... a dime a dozen ... but they're usually beat up, broken with missing bits, etc. Yours look completely intact ... gutters and all!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

I got in 2, #260 bumpers and an old street lamp in one win.
And 2 #2283 bumpers in an other one. I would have bid on more items but he didn't want to combine shipping.:thumbsdown: As a result not to many bid on his stuff. 
I asked why he didn't combine shipping and he said that's how he makes his money.

Nice bumpers though. And a good price.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

I can't believe the guy wouldn't offer to combine shipping. Bit of a jerk move, if you ask me.


----------



## T-Man

deere link

I found one in an antique shop today. 
This one is listed on ebay under HO, but mine runs fine on 0 track. I didn't get the box, but with shipping, I paid less than half the price. I only found one reference in an auction listing as a K -line car made in 2004.



















ED, I like the light classy!


----------



## Stillakid

*It's A, "Great Day In The Neighborhood!"*

Bob, very nice! Now you need a farm or perhaps, "Reckers Feed & Grain" building with a siding!:laugh::laugh:

This came today and believe it or not, I bought something other than a car or engine:laugh::laugh:
(should I paint it?)



View attachment 3017


View attachment 3018


----------



## T-Man

No don't paint it, because it will just look like a Lionel. Orange is different.


----------



## Big Ed

T that's a # 58 Lionel light. I bid on it with the 2 260 bumpers from a seller who did not know much about trains as they normally sell clothes.

I wanted the bumpers and the maroon color light would have been rare.
But it turns out the light was a tan yellow color that someone repainted.:thumbsdown:

I like it anyway and plan on painting it the maroon color.


----------



## tkruger

big ed said:


> T that's a # 58 Lionel light. I bid on it with the 2 260 bumpers from a seller who did not know much about trains as they normally sell clothes.
> 
> I wanted the bumpers and the maroon color light would have been rare.
> But it turns out the light was a tan yellow color that someone repainted.:thumbsdown:
> 
> I like it anyway and plan on painting it the maroon color.


There is one advantage to a used item that someone else modified. You can do whatever you want to it without the guilt of 'modifying' a rare item.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

Trestle set looks to be in great condition! What's in the bag? Are those special clips that hold AF track to the top of the trestles?

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Jim, I have most of a set of those trestles and don't expect to use them. If you come up short, let me know.


----------



## Stillakid

TJ, yes, they're track clips. It's a complete set with just a few nicks where it was used once before.

Len, thanks for the offer, but it's a full set. I think the only way to, "expand" the set, would be to find extra, matched pieces of just the tallest trestles, or maybe a bridge.


----------



## bradimous1

I was wondering about the trestle set... is there a set distance apart that they have to be, or can you adjust them to adjust how steep the incline is. I guess the only reason that you couldn't possibly adjust the incline is if the top that the track sits on is tilted at a specific degree.

I too like the orange... the set looks great.


----------



## Stillakid

Brad, the trestles are designed to be placed between two sections of track, with the bottom edge of the ties resting into the slots of the top of the trestle. The track is then held together with the track locks.

Jim


----------



## bradimous1

Stillakid said:


> Brad, the trestles are designed to be placed between two sections of track, with the bottom edge of the ties resting into the slots of the top of the trestle. The track is then held together with the track locks.
> 
> Jim


Make sense... thanks


----------



## Big Ed

Your not going nuts, I saw it too. You had them posted in two spots.
B&M must be moving stuff around.

Someone made a move on my posts too and started a new thread about NJ.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I deleted it because you should not be cross posting TJ (I thought it showed you the reason, but apparently not)... You have a "Wanted" thread in the appropriate forum; the "Get anything new" thread is not the place to be looking for parts though...


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

I was posting pics of my "Something New" stuff (the 1681E loco shell) in the "Got Anything New" thread. I didn't see anything wrong with that. To clarify, the pics of the motor and shell in my Sale/Auction post are photos of my OLD (first) loco, whereas the pics that I had posted here in the "Anything New" thread were first-time pics of my NEW (second) loco. Again, new stuff.

On a related note, do "Wanted" posts in the Sale/Auction section NOT show up automatically under the New Posts tab?

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Did I Pay To Much?*

I put in a bid for these never believing they would go for such a low price. I'm pretty sure, that had they been listed individually, the seller would have gotten more. Payed $111.01(that includes shipping!)

What do ya'll think?

View attachment 3092


View attachment 3093


View attachment 3094


View attachment 3095


View attachment 3096


View attachment 3097


View attachment 3098


View attachment 3099


View attachment 3100


View attachment 3101


View attachment 3102


View attachment 3103


----------



## Reckers

Looking at all that, I think you got a mighty good deal. The two light towers and the crane could easily have cost that much, on their own.


----------



## imatt88

Nice catch!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Jim,

Ditto to the above.

Light towers, crossings, and crane all appear to be in excellent shape. Nice find ... lots of new projects for you. But ...

Who's gonna cut all of the grass on that lawn in the background?!?:laugh:

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Cut?*

TJ, I have over 1.25 acres of lawn. Being a "Good Southern Boy", I have a, "Dixie Chopper" zero turn lawnmower, AND, have taught my wife the finer points of getting the lawn mowed properly:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Other than replacing missing parts or heavy rust abatement, I'll leave the crane, lights and such alone. Can't promise what may happen with the cars


----------



## Big Ed

What is the thing in the third picture next to the fragile canister?

The thing with the two red round things on the ends.

I say good deal.:thumbsup:
Nice lot of fixer uppers.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Nice lot of fixer uppers.


Or in addicted-Jim's case, a nice lot of "upper fixers"! :laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

Ed, best I can tell from my manuals, it might be drives for an automated track side accessory. 

TJ, you're such a funny guy.


----------



## Big Ed

I was going to say, nice lot of junk.:laugh:

But I didn't want to offend anyone.

I like junk lots like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazypeter

Just received Hornby Live Steam "Flying Scotsman" double-tender...damn she's a beauty!


----------



## Big Ed

Crazypeter said:


> Just received Hornby Live Steam "Flying Scotsman" double-tender...damn she's a beauty!




:ttiwwop:


----------



## T-Man

Stillakid said:


> I put in a bid for these never believing they would go for such a low price. I'm pretty sure, that had they been listed individually, the seller would have gotten more. Payed $111.01(that includes shipping!)
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> Jim I like it. The Beacon and the switchman are in great condition and all there. Two good pieces. The bridge you can't argue about. The crane looks lke fun. Overall agood catch.


----------



## tankist

CP, pictures seem to be missing!


----------



## Big Ed

Got this old rusted bridge. An old throwaway save.

What make do you all think it is?
S maybe?
27" long,
5 3/4' wide,
4 3/4" >from the roadbed to the bottom of the lowest girder beam.

Not bad for free. Needs a little straightening and a coat of paint.




















This one is Lionel #317 I think?
24" long,
only 4 1/4" wide,
and 5 1/4"> from the roadbed to the bottom of the lowest girder beam.


----------



## Stillakid

Nice bridges Ed!
You need some of T-Mans lights


----------



## T-Man

ED, the green bridge didn't come with hinges? Post 1109, pictures one and two.


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed & Jim,

Boy, your green bridges are very similar, huh? Though one arches highest at midspan, and the other dips down at midspan. But fabrication (gussets, tie rods, etc.) looks amazingly identical between the two.

Size (height, really) indicates S ... any labels / tags underneath as to mfr?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

The gray one I had. It's Lionel, I am not sure of the #.

The green one,
Yes it looks the same as his but without hinges. But if you look at his road bed it's not one solid piece, mine is. His is cut out some.

Mine is a freebie too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid

The hinges were there so that he could lift the bridge and access the far side if the layout. The roadbed is one piece of "Tru Scale Roadbed" with brass rails and I wish I had the $$ to do my layout this way!


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> The hinges were there so that he could lift the bridge and access the far side if the layout. The roadbed is one piece of "Tru Scale Roadbed" with brass rails and I wish I had the $$ to do my layout this way!


You can take that piece of brass rails and build a nice diorama with it.:thumbsup:

Put one of your prized trains on it and display it. 
Make a Plexiglas top to keep the dust off.


----------



## Stillakid

Great Idea Ed!

Thanks


----------



## Stillakid

*Anyone have a clue?*

This was in the "Large Lot" I won.

There were also a bunch of switchs and equipment made by, PIONEER?

Anyone know what this is, or whether I should toss it(calm down Ed!:laugh

View attachment 3248


View attachment 3249


View attachment 3250


View attachment 3251


----------



## Big Ed

What scale is that do you think, HO?
Never saw one one them.


Gear on the end? Strange.

Whats the tank look like it's for?

Some kind of snow blower....thrower?


Throw it away!

Yes do that. Right into your "junk box.":laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

That's not a battery in the middle, is it? A self-powered little truck/loco? Nahhh ...

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

I guess I'll post it in "HO" and see what they say!


----------



## T-Man

A GG-1 truck, with weight?


----------



## Big Ed

I got these in the other day.

I got 6 #252 crossing gates in various states of needs for $2.25.
Like I needed them. I couldn't pass on the deal.
And the auction was for 5 he gave me 6.:thumbsup:
Anyone ever see lights for these for sale?

He was selling the Semaphore for a starting bid of $5.99 and no one bid but me, good deal it's in great shape ,all there just needs cleaning.:thumbsup:

The 2 Marx bells are in great shape too, I won both of them for $5.06. Sniped them. The gray one I have a mate for.

$6.50 to ship them 3 day priority.
Totals $19.80. 
I all ways include the shipping in the price as that's what I actually paid.
Not a bad deal for the lot?


----------



## tooter

Wow, Ed... those are *super* good deals! :thumbsup:

I sold my Lionel collection in the 80's, but kept a trolley, a circle of track, and a crossing bell like yours to run around the Christmas tree.


----------



## T-Man

Way to go Ed, You can't beat the bell ringers. Mine are doing great. The semaphore looks like fun. Haven't gotten one of those yet. eBAY is loaded with lots. So far I have stayed away.hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser

I've been ebay-eyeing those Marx bells. I low-bid one a few weeks back, but didn't win. And I have yet to actually HEAR one ... I'll bet it sounds quite fun.

Great snipes!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Got a new logging locomotive... 



























It was actually an old unpowered Roundhouse model that I got off ebay. Took the shell off of it and simply snapped it onto my powered chassis. Still need to put on a few more doodads and railings, and make some cut wood logs out of matches for the rear hopper. It's been sandblasted in preparation for painting, but I might just leave it like it is.


----------



## Reckers

Got a freakin' big table! *L*


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Are you on a first-name basis with the UPS delivery guy? 

"Mornin', Sam."

"Mornin', Greg ... I've got another package for you. More train stuff?"

"Yup. Another logging loco. I'm gonna bash and blast, as usual. See ya' tomorrow, Sam."

"Take it easy, Greg ..."

~~~

Oh, and Reck ... I think the term "runway" is more appropriate. FAA clearance, and all that!


TJ


----------



## tankist

BLI SD40-2. picked up DZ125 decoder for it. sound in locomotives is something else, i'm hooked.



















got the P2k GP38 in NS color some time ago. probably the most detailed loco i seen. i will be looking for sound decoder for this one. till then all the detail parts will stay in the baggie


----------



## Stillakid

Anton, they are almost as nice as your layout! I'd say that they are a very nice addition!


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> Are you on a first-name basis with the UPS delivery guy?...


I actually am, tj... 
He's a fellow Vet who did two tours in Iraq, and usually says: "More ammo again?" :laugh:


----------



## dozer

tankist said:


> BLI SD40-2. picked up DZ125 decoder for it. sound in locomotives is something else, i'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the P2k GP38 in NS color some time ago. probably the most detailed loco i seen. i will be looking for sound decoder for this one. till then all the detail parts will stay in the baggie


 I knew the sound would hook ya, LOL..... I'm glad that engine works out for you. I hope to run yours tonight.


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> I actually am, tj...
> He's a fellow Vet who did two tours in Iraq, and usually says: "More ammo again?" :laugh:




Keeping the M-16 warmed up, are we?


----------



## tankist

dozer said:


> I knew the sound would hook ya, LOL..... I'm glad that engine works out for you. I hope to run yours tonight.



well, i was very conserned about "once you go sound, you can never look back" thing. sound is not cheap and not going back going to make wallet cry. but even thoguh i'm not onto BN i couldn't stop playing with the thing. and then it hit me that NCE controllers even have dedicated buttons for horn, bell and headlight. i will need to adjust starting voltage to make it really crawl and have the first diesel ramp up before it starts actually moving (i read BLI are great crawlers) not sure thoguh how it will get synchronized with the sound decoder... well, dual decoder madness, lols.


do run those geeps.


----------



## stationmaster

Reckers said:


> Keeping the M-16 warmed up, are we?


M16's are for sissies. Gimme something that's really gonna spit some lead.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWwP_LaOIiU

Bob


----------



## Reckers

You need a street-sweeper, Bob! http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/sh09-e.htm

The M-16 was in a different league than the AK-47, but wasn't a bad weapon. I'm too old to know if the M-4's any good or not, but I understand it's lack of range is presenting a lot of problems in Afghanistan. The wide open spaces there are perfect for long-range snipers, and the Taliban has apparently been sending some of their boys to distance-shooting schools. I understand the US is introducing longer-range rifles into the mix to combat them. Incidentally, the longest-range sniper kill was a recent pair of shots by a British soldier: he took out two snipers with two shots at a range of 2,707 yds.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> ... 2,707 yds


/\
||
=== 1.5 Miles !!!! Yowwww.


----------



## Stillakid

*And the winner is.................*

ME! I won my own Fathers Day Gifts!

Went to the train show in Suffolk Virginia this AM. Bought raffle tickets(6 for $5) Left the show 1/2 hour before it ended, and was at a local produce stand buying fresh, Butter Beans when I got a phone call.

Told me I'd won at the raffle. Turned around and went back to pick-up the prize. Turns out I won 2 prizes!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Lionel #462 Derrick Platform

Lionel #3530 EMD Generator Car And Light Pole

OUTSTANDING!!!

View attachment 3376


View attachment 3377


----------



## T-Man

Good Haul! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Stillakid

Thanks Bob!

With over 50 vendors, not a "Junk Box" in sight(at least I don't consider over $15 junk!)! Kept looking for the 1009 & TT 100/TT-162's

Also picked up a an extra motor for the 1688(last minute special @$15) wheels have been pulled and put on wrong, but e-unit works and the pick-up plate is like new. Actually, the whole things in great shape and it ran/reversed fine!


----------



## tjcruiser

Stillakid said:


> Also picked up a an extra motor for the 1688(last minute special @$15) wheels have been pulled and put on wrong, but e-unit works and the pick-up plate is like new. Actually, the whole things in great shape and it ran/reversed fine!



Jim,

Nice raffle lucky streak ya' got going there!

Great find on the 1688 motor. I assume that you checked to see if it's the right type? I.e., traditional vs. "plastic" ... e-unit toggle mid-length vs. aft ... ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966

Last week I picked up a Bachmann HO B23/B30-7 Santa Fe on clearance priced for $20 at Hobby Lobby.
$20? Brand New? I could not pass that up.


----------



## Southern

We got a house with a full basment. Now there will be alot more room for the trains.


----------



## stationmaster

Congrats!!!!

Bob


----------



## tooter

Southern said:


> We got a house with a full basment. Now there will be alot more room for the trains.


What a charming home, Southern... and in such absolutely *beautiful* surroundings!

I'm happy for you.  
I love small modest homes as they don't impose themselves on the natural beauty around them. A small home is also easier to maintain. It's really good to be high off the ground as it mitigates dampness, drainage and termite issues... not to mention the storage bonus. And you get a larger home without it looking larger. Our home is situated on a grade exactly like yours is, except I have to dig for my train room. It's still going well though even with jackhammering bedrock like a miner... over half done so far.

I can just see while the realtor is showing you the house, your head is going: 

*train room train room train room train room...* 

I bet it took two seconds to decide to buy. It's funny about big things like this. You know the instant you see it you're gonna buy it. 

Greg


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> What a charming home, Southern... and in such absolutely *beautiful* surroundings!
> 
> I'm happy for you.
> I love small modest homes as they don't impose themselves on the natural beauty around them. A small home is also easier to maintain. It's really good to be high off the ground as it mitigates dampness, drainage and termite issues... not to mention the storage bonus. And you get a larger home without it looking larger. Our home is situated on a grade exactly like yours is, except I have to dig for my train room. It's still going well though even with jackhammering bedrock like a miner... over half done so far.
> 
> I can just see while the realtor is showing you the house, your head is going:
> 
> *train room train room train room train room...*
> 
> I bet it took two seconds to decide to buy. It's funny about big things like this. You know the instant you see it you're gonna buy it.
> 
> Greg


 I'm with you Greg on small is good and I forgot you were digging your basement(train room)

If thats not dedication to your soon to be layout I don't know what is.

Southern,

Nice find!!


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Our home is situated on a grade exactly like yours is, except I have to dig for my train room. It's still going well though even with jackhammering bedrock like a miner... over half done so far
> Greg


Just like John Allen and several others in the old daze...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Southern,

Many congrats and many happy years ahead in the new digs!

TJ


----------



## tankist

got this beauty ina trade with member form other forum - Atlas gold 8-40C with QSI . this is the second sound engine i own. i thought it will be comparable (BLI is a very nice one already) but to say i'm amazed with this particular sound system is very lightly spoken. 
short review and personal impression soon.


----------



## jbsmith966

Spent $3.75 on a used Athearn Blue Box box car, at a HS.
A 40' Santa Fe,Grand Canyon on one side and Map on the other side box car.

Looks like i may have to get the sandpaper out, the previous owner used
just a little too much Glue to secure the brakewheel in place, but it is not really noticable unless one specificly looks, but i am going to sand that glue off as much as possible anyways.


----------



## stationmaster

Anton, not real familiar with QSI chips, but doesn't it have a "volume" setting you can adjust when programming the locomotive?

jbsmith, don't sand it, weather it. Cover the problem with "rust".

Bob


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Just like John Allen and several others in the old daze...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for the link, shay. 
I'd never seen the G&D before... 

...and all I can say is *WOW!*


----------



## stationmaster

Today I received (2)RS3's manufactured by Stewart with what was supposed to be Atlas drives. I''e posted a couple of pics, but the drives sure look Athearn to me. I was expecting the Atlas/Roco drives. I think the engines are an RS1 and maybe and RS4/5. Definitely not RS3's though. 

They may be getting sent back to the seller on eBay. I hate it when the don't know what they are selling and post bad pics to boot.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2170&catid=member&imageuser=837

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2169&catid=member&imageuser=837

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

stationmaster said:


> I''e posted a couple of pics, but the drives sure look Athearn to me.
> Bob


They are, Stewart used Athearn drives in the beginning. These are from when they first came out.


----------



## stationmaster

sheygetz, they were advertised as Stewart/Atlas, that's why I bought them. I didn't think Stewart used Atlas drives but actually Roco in these units after Athearn, as Atlas used a lot of Roco drive in their products for a time in many units.

The seller listed the units as Stewart/Atlas. No boxes. I would have been more informed had he posted pics of the drives and had the boxes with the engines in the pictures. The pictures he posted were fair at best. The price was right on the items, still, not what I expected.I've contacted him and we'll see what he'll do. I may file a dispute since the product wasn't as advertised and he fails to do anything.

The seller said the engines were an estate find. The other items, a couple of Atlas/Roco FP7's, a C420, a Mantua 2-6-2 unbuilt steam engine kit, and a few Atlas cars, were fine. I hate it when sellers have no clue to what they are selling and often list the items with the wrong description.

We'll see what happens. I may just send the whole mess back to him for a refund and full shipping credit on his dime though I'd like to keep the rest. But, I'll do what I have to do.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed

I got these in today.




























Made by RTM (Ready Made Toys).
2 RDC (rail diesel cars) or Baby Budd cars.

They got duel motors,electronic reverse,lighted interior,2 engineer figures,metal hand rails and chains,operating couplers,flashing roof beacons, directional headlights and rear marker lights. They change as to what direction your moving.
I got road #'s 560 & 561 Jersey Central.

They have a variety of different names for sale. I offered $100 bucks for both and asked that they cover the shipping. I won they Sunday night and got them today. RMT is based in Bloomsbury, NJ. These were shipped from Paterson, NJ.
Nice cars :thumbsup:

Now I am still searching for an old Lionel Budd car too.

I won me a #442 Prewar Lionel diner last night. No box but looks in great shape.:thumbsup: I will post when I get it.


----------



## shaygetz

I likes 'em...not exactly for the scale crowd though, are they?


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> I likes 'em...not exactly for the scale crowd though, are they?



Thats why they call them Baby Budds.

No horns though, I think they should have horns too.


----------



## stationmaster

Well , all the "know nothing" seller gave me a full refund and told me to keep the engines. Do I here and "Amen" or a "Hallelujah"? I may try to find a couple of powered Atlas chassis' to put under the engines. Still, the Athearns may have to serve as adequate too. I'm just going to use them for locals and ,maybe, industrial shipping areas anyway.

Still looking for a pair of P2K powered E8 chassis too. Still have the shells staring me in the face every time I go to the bench. Older units would fit the bill nicely. Need 'em on the cheap, or maybe work out a trade. Haven't worked in almost 3 years and the bank account is getting pinched pretty good. And I've just been put on insulin for my diabetes, another expense I don't need. Pills for BP, diabetes, pain meds.... This gettin' old stuff is for the birds. Beats the alternative, though.

I did get a couple of engines in the mail today. A package deal for $.99 and $3.95 shipping from eBay.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/8/3/7/tiny_switchers.jpg




Bob


----------



## Boston&Maine

Here are a few of my latest acquisitions:


----------



## Komodo

Last things i have gotten are an atlas refreshment stand: http://web4.hobbylinc.com/icon/atl/atl715.jpg

and a bachmann plasticville ( I think ) freight station: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/213C5F62GSL.jpg


----------



## Boston&Maine

Okay, I just picked this up for $30 shipped, which I am pretty happy about... It is a Lionel 1110 Scout described as being in excellent condition... The reason why I picked it up was because the 1110 was the very first locomotive I had, and it was what got me into model railroading... Mine was in horrible condition though, and it died many years ago... So, now I have this as a tribute


----------



## tooter

Wow... Ed, those motoriaed units are *so cool*!:thumbsup: 
100 bucks sounds like a really good deal for all those features.

Greg


----------



## tooter

Komodo said:


> and a bachmann plasticville ( I think ) freight station:


Hey Komodo, 

I just got one of those freight stations, too!

If you want your picture to show up just change the [*URL*] [/*URL*] to [*IMG*] [/*IMG*]. 

The station fits right in because the ramped platform matches up with flat cars and boxcar doors for easy loading.

I also got this really old bobber caboose with metal wheels, railings, and ladders off of ebay for $4.75 including shipping...










...just cleaned it up, installed Kadees, and it's ready to be put into service.


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

Nice Scout there ... with orig boxes, too. Ebay find? Glad you have a tangible trip down memory lane!

TJ


----------



## Komodo

*short rolling stock*



choo choo said:


> Hey Komodo,
> 
> I just got one of those freight stations, too!
> 
> If you want your picture to show up just change the [*URL*] [/*URL*] to [*IMG*] [/*IMG*].
> 
> The station fits right in because the ramped platform matches up with flat cars and boxcar doors for easy loading.
> 
> I also got this really old bobber caboose with metal wheels, railings, and ladders off of ebay for $4.75 including shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just cleaned it up, installed Kadees, and it's ready to be put into service.



ok thx, and to you have very tight radius curves? because all of your stuff is short


----------



## Big Ed

*Lionel #442*

Lionel #442 Diner from the 30's.:thumbsup:











I have seen one on e bay for $850 mint in the box. ( I find that hard to believe it would be "mint" but who knows.)


I watched these for a while (7 months?) and finally won this for $71 bucks.
Nice shape all original paint. Crisp letters, and all the scenery, with the steps.

I have seen some missing stuff and scratched paint, faded letters and no scenery for $200 bucks. A lot were missing something.
The only thing this is missing is the box. But I am not a big box fan anyway.
I don't even have room for the trains, let alone the boxes.

This one I got to rewire it ( I think), attach a window panel securer, straighten a bush, and clean it up some.:thumbsup:

Heres a nice one though it looks like the top has been painted at one time, I will watch it. It will bring over a $100 bucks I think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-No-442-L...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a5c999c19

Heres another sitting in e bay for a while now $135 bucks it's missing a lot and you can't even see any sort of lettering on it. 
This has been listed for a while. 

Waiting for a sucker fish to bite!:laugh:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PREWAR-4...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5ad7076912


So I say it's fun to watch.


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

That diner is AWESOME! Great find, especially in that condition at that price!

Just out of curiosity, is the diner made from the same tinplate tooling that might have been used for older prewar passenger cars? It certainly looks similar.

So, what's for lunch? Do they serve up any decent turkey club sandwiches in there?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Ed... you got ebay down to a fine art. That diner is *beautiful*! :thumbsup:

I've been playing the auctions too, although not as skillfully as you, and this just came in the mail today...










...the headlight works, it runs as smooth as butter, and cost only $18 including shipping. 

Fits in perfectly with the shorty rolling stock...


----------



## tooter

Komodo said:


> ok thx, and to you have very tight radius curves? because all of your stuff is short


Hey Komodo, 

I don't have a layout yet, but when I do it'll be small and winding so everything is really short...


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

Who made that 0-4-0? Quite nice ... I especially like the way the valve gear (and rods) are set so far aft between the drive wheels. Very unique, and completely appropriate for your "length challenged" collection!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> That diner is AWESOME! Great find, especially in that condition at that price!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is the diner made from the same tinplate tooling that might have been used for older prewar passenger cars? It certainly looks similar.
> 
> So, what's for lunch? Do they serve up any decent turkey club sandwiches in there?!?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



I didn't want to spend over $75 for one.

I was thinking the same thing about casting them, it sure looks like some of the old cars. Though I personally never even held one.
That was my second plan. It was to find an old car and build it into a diner.
But most of the cars that interested me went for more then $75 bucks!
Plus I had to make it into one.

Also Reckers would be all over me for destroying a piece of history!:laugh:

After watching what some went for, for months. I think I could get $200 for it easy, but I just wanted it to add to the layout.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Who made that 0-4-0? Quite nice ... I especially like the way the valve gear (and rods) are set so far aft between the drive wheels. Very unique, and completely appropriate for your "length challenged" collection!
> 
> TJ




Yes who made that?
A very interesting choo-choo for your short line.

Don't you have any room to start a layout?


----------



## Komodo

3 non working locomotives ( 1 sorta works now ) i will post pics later!


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Who made that 0-4-0? Quite nice ... I especially like the way the valve gear (and rods) are set so far aft between the drive wheels. Very unique, and completely appropriate for your "length challenged" collection!
> 
> TJ


It's a *really* old all metal Italian made Rivarossi #9209 that's barely 3 1/2 inches long. 

Didn't expect much it for only $12 plus $6 shipping, but was stunned at the *near pristine* condition, and even more so when it ran so smooth and quiet! 

Under the dust, there's nary a chip on the original paint and looks like it never fell off a track. The front coupler hole was covered over and the rear was converted to a Kadee. It's going to get a minor disassembly for cleaning lubing, inspection, and of course a front Kadee. Gotta be one of the nicest pieces I've ever acquired! 

Greg


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Yes who made that?
> A very interesting choo-choo for your short line.
> 
> Don't you have any room to start a layout?


Nope... no man cave yet, Ed. 

Still jackhammering under the house...
There's only 10'x10' left to hammer out, but it's over 4 feet thick and about three quarters bedrock. 

When the digging is done, the overall size will be 12'x24'...and even though a lot of that will be storage, I'll have some room for a nice workbench and layout.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> It's a *really* old all metal Italian made Rivarossi #9209 that's barely 3 1/2 inches long.
> 
> Didn't expect much it for only $12 plus $6 shipping, but was stunned at the *near pristine* condition, and even more so when it ran so smooth and quiet!
> Greg


Those older Rivarossis are great, I have one and, for an 0-4-0 they have no problem handling switch points and frogs. Yours appears to be missing its pilot, it looks like this and are pretty easy to find...


----------



## tkruger

shaygetz said:


> Those older Rivarossis are great, I have one and, for an 0-4-0 they have no problem handling switch points and frogs. Yours appears to be missing its pilot, it looks like this and are pretty easy to find...


I have a more recent version of that b Rivarossis. Unfortunately mine is plastic. It runs a little loud due to the all of the gears in the drive train being brass but it is a good little engine.


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Those older Rivarossis are great, I have one and, for an 0-4-0 they have no problem handling switch points and frogs. Yours appears to be missing its pilot, it looks like this and are pretty easy to find...


Yes, I've already found some underframes with the front bumper on ebay. They run about $5- $7. No wonder the loco sold so cheap! :laugh:

The underside on mine is a really old version so I'll just cut off the newer metal bumper and epoxy it onto the old metal frame.

Rivarossi made this loco from 1948 to the 1980's.


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> No wonder the loco sold so cheap! :laugh:


...well then, I won't tell you what I paid for mine:thumbsup:...although I think the previous owner's turquoise and white paint job on the cab, coupled with him touching up all the raised details with copper paint...might o' helped me get it so cheap.

Be mindful, when looking for Rivarossi parts, they retooled everything quite regularly, so parts don't always fit the same model year after year.


----------



## shaygetz

tkruger said:


> I have a more recent version of that b Rivarossis. Unfortunately mine is plastic. It runs a little loud due to the all of the gears in the drive train being brass but it is a good little engine.


Mine I figure is from the late sixties as it has the same enclosed 3 pole motor as my other Rivarossis from that time period...quite a nice runner from the start.


----------



## tooter

I found a solution that's *free*... 










I cut a porch off of an old caboose base that I had cannibalized for parts to make a mining cart and simply stuck it right onto the front of the engine...


----------



## shaygetz

Works for me...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg -- Me too! That's a really, Really, REALLY great looking little loco.

Big Ed -- Thanks for the extra info on the diner. But you didn't answer my most-important question ... How are the turkey club sandwiches???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

It turned out so neat... I'm totally pleased.  Now with that walkway on the front, railroad workers can ride up there. I've never been interested in prototypical accuracy... just as long as it works and looks reasonably practical. And a switcher isn't any good unless you can push cars around as well as pull them...


----------



## tankist

i promised to myself to only have scratch built building but i might have to bite my tong on this one. for mere 12$ to the door i got this neat faller model. not exactly north American style but i like this structure alot...


----------



## tooter

What a charming home, tank... :thumbsup: 

Nice touches with the tile roof and skylights. It's even graded for a hillside with the basement window in the low side. You can tell it's contemporary European with the offset window frames.


----------



## tankist

thanks Choo. well Faller is german company after all )
i felt in love with unit as i seen it on ebay page (with 0 bids  )
however i can't take any credit assembling it, thats how i got it (minus minor repairs) inital builder deed a good job. there is even a plant inside angle window. will be installing lights in there at some point


----------



## modeltrainhead

well i got an green bay packers locmotive MY FAVORITE NFL team


----------



## shaygetz

modeltrainhead said:


> well i got an green bay packers locmotive MY FAVORITE NFL team


Ummmm...pictures?

Got a neat '70s piece of N scale, a heavyweight business car for a circus...










...looking to see if it is part of a series or a set.


----------



## tankist

modeltrainhead said:


> well i got an green bay packers locmotive MY FAVORITE NFL team


this is great, but the point here is to post picture of your new stuff. 
so why there is no picture?


----------



## BNSF Fan

*Athearn FP 45 Diesel*

Brought it home from the LHS a little while ago and have played with it just a little. It's a heavy lil dude(N scale) at 6 ounces even on my scale. It has Soundtraxx Tnsumani sound. A few things I want to program as I learn how such as: Adjust volume on engine, bell, and horn. As it is now, the engine rpm goes up after it starts moving, so need to get that right. Haven't seen yet how to go thru the engine shut down sequence, so need to find that. So, playing with the new toy should keep me busy for a while and give me a break from doing scenery work.


----------



## tooter

Cool engine N-O, :thumbsup:
Makes you wonder how they can get DCC and sound into it.
The detailing is so accurate, it doesn't even look N gauge.

(hey, nice weathered rails, too...  )


----------



## tjcruiser

N-O,

I agree with Greg ... judging by the Q-tip in the photo, that's some impressive detailing in the N-scale loco. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian

This came yesterday. I like the working cars and not a bad price 12.50 + shiping 6.50.


----------



## modeltrainhead

it is hard i just got it off of ebay my camra died


----------



## tooter

Just got a little homemade diecast boxcab...


----------



## shaygetz

Nice find...those were offered by Cary Locomotive Works in the 70s and 80s to place over an Athearn Hustler mechanism...very desirable in the collector market.


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Nice find...those were offered by Cary Locomotive Works in the 70s and 80s to place over an Athearn Hustler mechanism...very desirable in the collector market.


Aha... no wonder the ebay bidding went crazy. Didn't realize they were such a rarity. I won it for $57. It's *very* heavy... at a slightly over 14 ounces, it's even heavier than the Roundhouse boxcab. One of the bumpers needs a little work, but it's an easy fix. Haven't run it yet. Gonna clean and lubricate it first. 

It's a really cool little local industrial spur loco for hauling ore...


----------



## stationmaster

I found one of those box cabs in a box lot I bought a couple of years ago at a train show. Also included two unused shells. All of them needed a bit of painting, but that is a minor detail. I think I paid $25 for the whole lot, and was really interested in a Varney engine that was in the group.

I detailed mine with metal grab irons and railings. Nice little industrial switcher. I use mine at the car repair shop. It "works" the TBR(to be repaired) side, while another box cab, totally different(a Roundhouse offering, I believe), works the "finished" side. Mostly, they just sit for display and rarely run. Too many other engines to play with.

That area of my track is pretty much "old school" and still DC along with a couple of other industrial areas that include a sawmill and a furniture factory. They fit in nicely with my early transition era stock. 

Nice find and great pickup....

Bob

$57, huh? You guys may be seeing a another pair on eBay as soon as I find one more powered chassis......


----------



## tooter

Don't wait for the pair to be ready. Sell them one at a time. You'll get more money...


----------



## stationmaster

I'll sell them singly and won't list both at the same time. I could probably even make a good profit on the cabs alone... Don't really need them. But, I think they might make nice paperweights...

What did the seller start the bidding at on your engine?

Bob


----------



## tooter

Hey Bob, 

The bidding started at $19.99 and was fully bid out at $56 more than two hours from the end, so I bid a buck more at the close to get it. 

Just put the little critter it on my 10 inch radius curve test track, and it runs beautifully. It's geared *super low* and purrs along at a crawl as smooth as butter with no stuttering or stalling. It's the *perfect* engine for my planned micro layout... 









You can sell the cabs for a nice profit, but they'll be worth *far* more with a powered chassis under them.

Just checked the Athern Hustlers on ebay and, there's only a few available. There's a new one early bid up to $13 with 5 days left so it'll likely be a lot more at close. Not sure if it's rubber band or gear driven. There's a crummy rubber band one for $30 buy it now. This is why I was happy to get an intact shell with a like new geared chassis. 

Value is a perceived quality... and understanding this is why I have no problem with paying whatever the current going rate is for something I enjoy. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> The bidding started at $19.99 and was fully bid out at $56 more than two hours from the end, so I bid a buck more at the close to get it.
> 
> Just put the little critter it on my 10 inch radius curve test track, and it runs beautifully. It's geared *super low* and purrs along at a crawl as smooth as butter with no stuttering or stalling. It's the *perfect* engine for my planned micro layout...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell the cabs for a nice profit, but they'll be worth *far* more with a powered chassis under them.
> 
> Just checked the Athern Hustlers on ebay and, there's only a few available. There's a new one early bid up to $13 with 5 days left so it'll likely be a lot more at close. Not sure if it's rubber band or gear driven. There's a crummy rubber band one for $30 buy it now. This is why I was happy to get an intact shell with a like new geared chassis.
> 
> Value is a perceived quality... and understanding this is why I have no problem with paying whatever the current going rate is for something I enjoy.
> 
> Greg


Nice little critter you caught there.:laugh::thumbsup:

I think some horns on top would look good.
Maybe a few hand rails too?
Custom choo choo fabrication details.


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Nice little critter you caught there.:laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> I think some horns on top would look good.
> Maybe a few hand rails too?
> Custom choo choo fabrication details.


Yes... rails would help a lot as it's pretty plain.
Might even make it into a little eloc...


----------



## Rocky Mountian

choo choo said:


> Yes... rails would help a lot as it's pretty plain.
> Might even make it into a little eloc...


I have the same engine different cab and what a neat little eng.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

I did a little ebay this 2020 works I just need to clean it up alot.:laugh:


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Thi too. I can only do one at a time poor service here in Okla.


----------



## tooter

Rocky Mountian said:


> I have the same engine different cab and what a neat little eng.


Hey Rocky... cool hustler.:thumbsup:
Oooh... yours has *flywheels*. That's a nice improvement. Maybe stationmaster Bob will sell you one of his diecast boxcab shells.


----------



## tkruger

Received these two HO Budd cars. Both say made in Britain. One is powdered and the other is a dummy, both have full interiors. Good condition. Only the front truck is powered on the one. Being British I was surprised that they were truly HO and not OO.


----------



## Komodo

a walthers trainline csx boxcar for only 8 bucks. http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/282-81094

srry, will get image later.


----------



## Big Ed

Rocky Mountian said:


> I have the same engine different cab and what a neat little eng.
> View attachment 3665



The pantographs would look good on top. choo choo.
2? or one?

Nice little critter you found there,Rocky.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

tkruger said:


> Received these two HO Budd cars. Both say made in Britain. One is powdered and the other is a dummy, both have full interiors. Good condition. Only the front truck is powered on the one. Being British I was surprised that they were truly HO and not OO.


I don't know what they are but you can PM radman on this site and show him the post.
He will know.

Nice find.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I am behind on my new acquisitions.

A few new.


LIONEL 6315-1972 TCA NATIONAL CONVENTION TANK CAR. LIONEL 6315-1972 TCA NATIONAL CONVENTION TANK CAR FROM 1972. The car celebrates the 18th National Convention of the Train Collectors Association that was held in Pittsburgh, PA in 1972.









Lionel AREA 51 Liquid Filled Single Dome Tanker With Mysterious "Alien Fluid" 
One for the KID.:laugh:









Lionel Santa Fe Boxcar A.T.S.F









Pennsylvania newer "Don't Stand Me Still!" BOX CAR 









GREAT WESTERN RR Lincoln Logs Box








The three box cars and the Alien Tanker are from sets that have been broke up.
UN-cataloged.


----------



## modeltrainhead

OK alien fluid


----------



## tooter

stationmaster said:


> $57, huh? You guys may be seeing a another pair on eBay as soon as I find one more powered chassis......


Lots of luck, Bob. While you can find a few rubber band ones cheaper, the geared ones are pretty rare. 

A really nice one just sold yesterday on ebay for $66. 
Athern Hustler Switcher

And there's one Buy it Now for $58.

Athern Hustler Switcher

Now you know why I'm so pleased to have gotten a geared Hustler for $57. It's like getting a diecast shell for *free*. 

Greg


----------



## modeltrainhead

i need to test out a pic i got a pic of something that is train and is not train i got into sports cards too  the newest thing i got here it is


----------



## Boston&Maine

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Sweet


----------



## Big Ed

Nice engines B&M, too bad you couldn't have snagged the other B unit.:thumbsup:
You would think he would have listed it last, or better yet all together.

I wandered out to pickup the mail and got a couple of packages.

As I don't have any Hooker tankers in O I got this one.
I would rather have Niagara Falls, NY, instead of Jeffersonville, Ind, but a nice mint car it is.:thumbsup:
I will have to keep my eyes open for the NY car.


----------



## Reckers

Hey! Jeff is just across the river from Louisville: right at the foot of the Ohio River bridge!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Hey! Jeff is just across the river from Louisville: right at the foot of the Ohio River bridge!



Who's Jeff? 



Is the Hooker still there?:laugh:


----------



## nsr_civic

well this is just some of the stuff I got this month.










both are atherns and they run nice..

















looks like a lifelike









HO scale lionel diesel?

























Con Cor MP15 switcher









bachmann plasticville 3 door rounhouse.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Nice catch what is that little steamer.


----------



## nsr_civic

not sure probably a bachmann.. no tender though and its got a striped drive gear


----------



## Big Ed

nsr_civic said:


> not sure probably a bachmann.. no tender though and its got a striped drive gear


Maybe Mantua?

Yes Lionel made HO.


----------



## Komodo

new pics of a new walthers trainline 3 bay hopper rio grande ( i got it for 8 dollars! )


----------



## Reckers

You must be a con-man, Komodo---you seem to get your stuff cheaper than anyone else does!


----------



## imatt88

Picked these up off of eBay

picked up this O scale Lionel gondola for $1.95









A Vanderbuilt tender for my 0-4-0 switcher









A decal sheet for my rebuild Geeps









Thats it for now.


----------



## tooter

Hi matt, 

$1.95 for an 0 gondola?... 

(oh, oh... you must be a con man like Komodo. :laugh: )

Your cars look to be in pristine condition. I really like that tender... :thumbsup: ...and am also looking for a small one for my HO 0-4-0.


----------



## tooter

Goin' into the metal business... and couldn't wait to see what they look like on the rails even unassembled...

They're a kit for three ingot buggies...










...and a hot metal car kit.


----------



## imatt88

choo-choo,

Yeah, I was surprised to win the auction for the Lionel Gondola.

Nice cars, what foundry/rail system are you modeling?


----------



## tooter

imatt88 said:


> choo-choo,
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised to win the auction for the Lionel Gondola.


Sometimes they just slip through the cracks and you get lucky. 



> Nice cars, what foundry/rail system are you modeling?


The Imaginary Metal Company... because it *won't* be prototypical.:laugh:

I'm thinking of a very small industrial switchyard with one elevated spur where I could park the hot metal car, and another lower parallel track really close where I can shunt the Ingot buggies so that their molds could be filled by tipping the ladle. I have mercury for the hot metal so I can actually pour it into the molds.

The overall intention is to have a layout rich with manually operated features. Now if I could just get the rest of the jackhammering done, I could actually *start* building a layout.

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic

choo choo said:


> I have mercury for the hot metal so I can actually pour it into the molds.


wow i hope ur not gonna use real mercury for that? that stuff will kill ya!.


----------



## tooter

nsr_civic said:


> wow i hope ur not gonna use real mercury for that? that stuff will kill ya!.


I am... but just like real live hot metal, I won't be touching it.


----------



## nsr_civic

yea. rubber gloves and keep the little ones away!. lolz


----------



## tooter

It'll just be poured from the ladle into the mold and then emptied back again. Mercury doesn't stick to plastic and comes out super clean. It's also really heavy just like molten metal. I have some really slow low geared locos to move the buggies and ladle around. This will add the element of real life danger and the need to be careful not to have an industrial accident.


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> It'll just be poured from the ladle into the mold and then emptied back again. Mercury doesn't stick to plastic and comes out super clean. It's also really heavy just like molten metal. I have some really slow low geared locos to move the buggies and ladle around. This will add the element of real life danger and the need to be careful not to have an industrial accident.


I have seen some in O gauge and they have it set up with Lights to make it look like they are glowing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Yes here is one,:thumbsup:

http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...ywords=&CategoryID=506&RailLineID=&CatalogId=


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> I have mercury for the hot metal so I can actually pour it into the molds.




Be careful there, Greg ... that's nasty stuff.

We used to play with it in college, watching it roll around the metallurgy lab table. But the Feds have gone all crazy with controlling its use ... perhaps with good reason. About a year ago, there was a company in RI that accidentally spilled 2 or 3 liquid ounces of mercury. They called DEM to report the spill, and DEM had the building shut down for months, with Hazmat teams going full tilt on a supposed clean up.

You don't want any guys in Hazmat suits showing up at your door!

TJ


----------



## tooter

Paranoia... fueled by the fear of lawsuits.


----------



## nsr_civic

choo choo said:


> Paranoia... fueled by the fear of lawsuits.


or fear of loosing body parts to unknown diseases and sterilization  lolz


----------



## tooter

Too late... I'm already in my sixties.


----------



## nsr_civic

o ok lolz no worries then


----------



## Rich_Trains

Choo-Choo,
Same here, I'll never die young. I remember I had a test tube of mercury when I was 13 or 14. It was fascinating to see its properties such as scattering into pieces and then able to get it to combine again.

On to the subject. July was a pretty big month for acquisitions, none of it planned of course (ha!). I think this is the lot of them, all American Flyer;
log loader 787, stock yard 771, magnetic crane 583, stock car 736, dump car 914, hopper 919, B&O boxcar 633, Jersey central cement hopper 924, MP stock car 929. I normally won't buy that much in 6 months.

Some came from an AF operator on another forum, and some from the local TTOS meet. A few needed repairs but that's part of the fun for me, fixing the old stuff. 

I was looking for some accessories and had the opportunity to purchase a few all together. The meet is usually dominated with 3 rail and had an unusual amount of Flyer this month. Another opportunity.
Rich


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked these up today... A local hobby shop is having a 50% off sale on MTH rolling stock! I may go back tomorrow


----------



## T-Man

Tell me seriously! Are you stuffing the hallway closet yet?:laugh:

What sale? Salem or Nashua?


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> Tell me seriously! Are you stuffing the hallway closet yet?:laugh:
> 
> What sale? Salem or Nashua?


Almost :laugh:

Treasured Toys in Salem... They seem to really be shrinking their model train inventory...


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to the LHS and picked up a few cars.









Athearn PFE #45702 40' Reefer. It has moveable hatches on top, plus it's nicely weathered.









Athearn CN #486520 40' Boxcar.









Athearn HAMX #31204 53' Hamm's Beer Boxcar.









Athearn HOKX #56656 40' Hooker single dome chemical Tankcar.


----------



## tooter

Hey B.C., 

That Cad Nat boxcar is especially nice because it has a door that opens. I like boxcars that you can actually put cargo into. And that old fashioned Hooker tanker has cool paint and railing details. :thumbsup:

Yesterday, I got a 50 year old Model Engineering Works diecast log buggie with logs in the original box with the original instructions...










It'll go perfectly with the 50 year old Model Engineering Works work crew car and caboose... 










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

You are the master of finding old / original / intact build-it-yourself car sets. Very nice! Another ebay find?

TJ


----------



## tooter

Yes... ebay. I was totally suprized when one else wanted it and I ended up winning the auction for $7.49... 










This makes three 50 year old Model Engineering Works cars.

(ooh... I'm a collector  )


----------



## Big Ed

Nice hooker tanker does it have a city on it?
Choo Choo Those logs look like stogies in the box.:laugh:


----------



## Komodo

i have 50 dollars to spend at a train shop tomorrow =)


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Choo Choo Those logs look like stogies in the box.:laugh:


I took the wrappers off...


----------



## tjcruiser

Cubans???


----------



## Big Ed

I won a lot of #58 lights in decent shape.
I also won this windmill.
Like I really needed the windmill.:laugh:
But it was all a good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

AWESOME looking lights. Lionel (not Marx), right? (I don't have my books here to check.)

I like the crazy size proportions of old O ... compare the people to the lights ... bulbs must be 6' tall! Crazy, but works just fine for me!

Nice find there, Ed.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> AWESOME looking lights. Lionel (not Marx), right? (I don't have my books here to check.)
> 
> I like the crazy size proportions of old O ... compare the people to the lights ... bulbs must be 6' tall! Crazy, but works just fine for me!
> 
> Nice find there, Ed.
> 
> TJ



Ha Ha Ha 
How many guy's does it take to change a light bulb?
I think 8 of them should be able to handle one of the bulbs.:laugh:
With a crane to lift them!


----------



## tankist

stopped by local train show this weekend. was thinking it will be booming after 2 month of a break. it turned out quite slow and disappointing, perhaps it was the rain. none of the european stuff guys had anything of interest. got 25 pair pack of wisker KD's, set of 3 weathering powders and picked up 2 decoders from the usual merchant (20$ for DH163 is not to bad). as i was to leave i came across another merchant blowing these same decoders at "buy one get one free" and thats where i spent the rest of my allowance - i think i now have more then enough decoders to equip my fleet.
nothing exciting, only plain and useful accessories. yet again i leave without SOO bandit MP15AC, perhaps for the better.

(no pics as i'm sure everybody here knows how blisterpack of KD and baggies with decoders look.)


----------



## modeltrainhead

well thanks to random act of kindness i got some play art switches its ho scale and i think its going to be good for my layout
thanks to dustinward03 i would like to thank him


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> AWESOME looking lights. Lionel (not Marx), right? (I don't have my books here to check.)
> 
> I like the crazy size proportions of old O ... compare the people to the lights ... bulbs must be 6' tall! Crazy, but works just fine for me!
> 
> Nice find there, Ed.
> 
> TJ


Sorry TJ......, Lionel they are.
They are # 58 prewar lamps made from 1922 through 1942.
They came in a variety of different colors. That was two lots I won. With shipping I paid around $8.50 a light.
I guess they were made more for true O gauge or even standard gauge. 
Not a bad deal at all. :thumbsup:

The windmill which I don't know the #, cost around $15 with shipping. It does have a motor to run it. I bought that from the same seller and they practically gave me free shipping on it.
And Duh.......instead of shipping it with the lamps they shipped it separate?


----------



## tooter

I got something... but it sure isn't new.  A Model Engineering Works diecast metal log buggie arrived in the mail today...










This makes 3 MEW cars all 50 years old... with an old Rivarossi steamer to pull the little logging train.


----------



## modeltrainhead

choo choo said:


> I got something... but it sure isn't new.  A Model Engineering Works diecast metal log buggie arrived in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes 3 MEW cars all 50 years old... with an old Rivarossi steamer to pull the little logging train.


two cabooses?


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> I got something... but it sure isn't new.  A Model Engineering Works diecast metal log buggie arrived in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes 3 MEW cars all 50 years old... with an old Rivarossi steamer to pull the little logging train.



But it is new to you.
Your RR empire is rapidly expanding.:thumbsup:

You got to use some 1/2 sticks of TNT to make short work on that hole your digging.


----------



## modeltrainhead

big ed said:


> But it is new to you.
> Your RR empire is rapidly expanding.:thumbsup:
> 
> You got to use some 1/2 sticks of TNT to make short work on that hole your digging.


make it 100,000,000,000,000,000 make the big bang again lol


----------



## tooter

modeltrainhead said:


> two cabooses?


The one without the cab is a logging work crew car...


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

Re: goodies above ...

GREAT price on those lamps. And I didn't realize that the windmill actually turns via a motor ... way cool!

Thanks for posting the pics!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Re: goodies above ...
> 
> GREAT price on those lamps. And I didn't realize that the windmill actually turns via a motor ... way cool!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ





Whats your book say about the # 58 lamps?
Does it give the years that different colors were painted? Since they made them from 1922 to 1942. I think mine are closer to 1940 ish.

I still got to check out the wind mill. Lionel made a few different ones. Yes has a motor.:thumbsup:
Like I really needed a windmill.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Book is at office. I'm at home now. Will try to remember to look up the lamps tomorrow.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Book is at office. I'm at home now. Will try to remember to look up the lamps tomorrow.
> 
> TJ


No big hurry, I was just wondering. They made at least 5 or 6 different colors I think. Some rarer then others. The lamps are all the same just the colors are different.
I was wondering if listed that in your book.


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed,

Re: Lionel #58 lamps, Doyle's book (prewar) says:

1922-23 dark green
1927 "9E" orange
1928-34 pea green
late 1930's peacock
1940 cream
19?? maroon

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> Re: Lionel #58 lamps, Doyle's book (prewar) says:
> 
> 1922-23 dark green
> 1927 "9E" orange
> 1928-34 pea green
> late 1930's peacock
> 1940 cream
> 19?? maroon
> 
> TJ


Mine are cream I figured they were around 1940...ish.
Thanks

The "9E" ?? orange must be the rarest? I have not seen that color.

I know the dark green's go for a good buck. I have seen some that were damaged go for over $60 bucks a piece.
Maroon bring a good buck too for some reason.

Thanks,:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked this up for $15.50 shipped! This is the cheapest C-8 plus piece of rolling stock I have ever seen


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> I just picked this up for $15.50 shipped! This is the cheapest C-8 plus piece of rolling stock I have ever seen



Nice looking car, nice price.:thumbsup:
Does it have opening chute doors?


----------



## Boston&Maine

I am pretty sure it does not... MTH has only started doing that stuff recently, and this car is probably around 8 years old already...


----------



## Boston&Maine

BIG ED, meet BIG MO! :laugh:








From MTH: Trailer features flip up sides to reveal images of model railroad inside. Interior lights provide backlit illumination. Includes poles to hold trailer sides up in place.

Sounds cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> BIG ED, meet BIG MO! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From MTH: Trailer features flip up sides to reveal images of model railroad inside. Interior lights provide backlit illumination. Includes poles to hold trailer sides up in place.
> 
> Sounds cool :thumbsup:


What did you do win the lottery?:laugh:

:thumbsup:Nice but, wheres the Horse? to pull it?


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> What did you do win the lottery?:laugh:
> 
> :thumbsup:Nice but, wheres the Horse? to pull it?


Hey, it was not even $20 shipped and it is MIB


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Hey, it was not even $20 shipped and it is MIB


But you just got to get the tractor. NO?
Do they offer one? If so what is it?


Lottery? 


According to my B&M inventory sheet I am keeping.
You spent your $$ limit for this year.:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine

big ed said:


> But you just got to get the tractor. NO?
> Do they offer one? If so what is it?


No, MTH does not offer a tractor for this... It looks like I need a special one though because it looks like the hitch is definitely up higher than on a standard trailer :dunno:



big ed said:


> Lottery?
> 
> 
> According to my B&M inventory sheet I am keeping.
> You spent your $$ limit for this year.:laugh:


No lottery... I sold a bunch of my old LEGO sets = $$$


----------



## tooter

I rarely get anything new... but get lots of old stuff. Just added another buggy to the logging train... 










Also added short Kadees to put the tender closer to the engine.


----------



## shaygetz

Boston&Maine said:


> No, MTH does not offer a tractor for this... It looks like I need a special one though because it looks like the hitch is definitely up higher than on a standard trailer :dunno:


Maybe it's set up for a pickup with a fifth wheel and a set of duallys...


----------



## Boston&Maine

shaygetz said:


> Maybe it's set up for a pickup with a fifth wheel and a set of duallys...


Yea, that is the conclusion I came to too


----------



## shaygetz

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, that is the conclusion I came to too


Hook it up to the Bass Pro one...:thumbsup:

Here's some of my newest...from a lot picked up earlier from a forum member. There's just something about Alcos I like a lot. These are Atlas, an S2 and an S4...the differences slight and enough to separate the rivet counters from the rest of us....they run beautifully, quiet and smooth and can pull the knuckles off of any consist I can come up with, singly or in a pair. Yes, I'm keeping them undecorated, they look just fine that way to me...:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Oooh... I *reallly* like those, shay. :thumbsup:

The round top cabs are cool with those windows that follow the same contour.

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Oooh... I *reallly* like those, shay. :thumbsup:
> 
> The round top cabs are cool with those windows that follow the same contour.
> 
> Greg


I really like the look of old Alcos and Baldwins for that reason...just a bit of style over function.


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> Oooh... I *reallly* like those, shay. :thumbsup:
> 
> The round top cabs are cool with those windows that follow the same contour.
> 
> Greg


I'll say ... I don't recall ever seeing a cab shape like that. Very nice, indeed!

TJ


----------



## tooter

I think that the diesel for the Lionel work train had a cab just like that. About 30 years ago, I used to have a yellow and blue one, with a long red flat car with pipes, an all black 12 wheel crane, and MOW grey work caboose/boom tender.

Greg


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to the LHS and grabbed one boxcar:


















Athearn GN #6793 with an odd door setup, graffiti and some weathering.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's funny ... it looks like the grafitti says, "I hate grafitti!" ... Go figure!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Lol, it does.


----------



## shaygetz

Cool stuff...you should see how some forums can light up with the 'model graffiti; yes/no' debates...

Finally assembled my Atlas Master Series Dash 8-32BW...I think I'll try something more relaxing next time...like...repeatedly slamming my hand in a car door...




























Excellent loco though...and yes, I like it just the way it is...

Got this Pennsy GP30 in the same lot as the other three, but it was missing the front and rear handrails and coupler pockets. I was able to mount X2Fs with little trouble as this puppy is pulling my vintage HO horn/hook equipped fleet of cars. The handrails are from an Athearn GP35---a drop in fit---that I colored with magic marker to ensure the the already slightly oversize rails didn't grow any more with a coat of paint. It too runs like a beast...










*Many kudos to CC&O for the great box lot deal these came from...
*


----------



## tjcruiser

shaygetz said:


> I think I'll try something more relaxing next time...like...repeatedly slamming my hand in a car door...


:laugh: Got a good laugh out of that one! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> :laugh: Got a good laugh out of that one! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Me Too!:laugh:

Nice Detailing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

_I all ways keep my eyes open for bad listings on e bay. You can get some deals that way!:thumbsup:
I had been looking to get some more bridges and this is what I got. Listed as Lionel post war HO bridges! $29.95 for the three. 
No one bid but me and I put in a whopping bid of $30.56. 
The one on top has a light. 
They had another lot that 2 of them with the light went for around $38 bucks for the 2. They were listed as Lionel O gauge. 
Same size as the ones I got._

All these need is a little paint and the lighted one needs a bulb.

(the Santa Fe is from a member here.:thumbsup


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice! I like those "badly listed" finds. Now, where are you gonna put those puppies? You don't have that many overpasses, do you???

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Nice! I like those "badly listed" finds. Now, where are you gonna put those puppies? You don't have that many overpasses, do you???
> 
> TJ














Eventually I am going to move my organized MESS and run 25' over to the other side of the dungeon along the wall.

I think running along the wall with 2 main rails and with a pull off siding some where too. On the far end a large radius loop with some room to add a small town.

Along the wall I am going to try what Timboy is doing and add the bridges over water,foam board and room for my operating tug boat. I have to get or build, a tanker barge or an old RR barge for box cars, for the tug.:thumbsup:
Somewhere along there is going to be the #313 Bascule Bridge too. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2753








I got to save room over there for my N and HO somewhere.

The biggest part of the project will be organizing all my boxes of stuff!
AND GETTING RID OF SOME JUNK!

I didn't want to take a picture of the other side yet. As it looks worst then what you are seeing in this one!:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

You are braver than I, in posting a full view cellar picture!


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> You are braver than I, in posting a full view cellar picture!



But that is not the full view!
That is the "organized" part of the dungeon.
Around the corner to the right is the Biggest part of the MESS.:laugh:

One day when I clean it up a little I will show that side. 
Down the end it's got part of an old tavern bar that the former owner owned. When he sold the tavern, he brought part of the bar from it home and was setting it up.

I don't really drink, so I don't need a bar. I have a few drinks around the holidays.
I don't miss waking up with my head pounding!
What I do need is the room for all the trains!:thumbsup:
I will most likely try to sell the bar section and set up some HO and a 4'x8' N scale over there.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed ... I like the "long run along the wall with bridges" idea. Thumbs-up on your future plans!

Very nice tugboat, too. Is that really powered for operation, R/C and all that?

Oh, and by the way ... I'll be you have some great stuff in your "Junk" pile ... you can just drop all the good parts off here in RI at my house, the next time you're cruisin' through trying to avoid the RI State Police traps!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed ... I like the "long run along the wall with bridges" idea. Thumbs-up on your future plans!
> 
> Very nice tugboat, too. Is that really powered for operation, R/C and all that?
> 
> Oh, and by the way ... I'll be you have some great stuff in your "Junk" pile ... you can just drop all the good parts off here in RI at my house, the next time you're cruisin' through trying to avoid the RI State Police traps!
> 
> TJ


Tug does not move but it has, Operating smoke unit, Tugboat horn sound, Interior lighting in pilot house, Metal handrails, exterior marker lights.
Nicely detailed.:thumbsup:

And the junk I have to get rid of is not train related.

I go by the traps at 67 mph. 
They have enough high rollers at 80 plus to keep them busy. 
Plus then they get the thrill of the pursuit.:laugh:

That wind mill is listed as a wind mill water pump. It has a pipe but no pump. 
You think they would have added a pump to the base.


----------



## tooter

Two more 50+ year old log buggies arrived today to make all 6 cars in the train made by Model Engineering Works...










Also put matching old time logging trucks on the tender. 
I do believe I'm becoming a small time collector.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Some Tug Boat ther Ed!*

Wow Ed that's a nice Tug! Put that baby on a layout and take some photos. I just went to Enginehouse services in GB and they had 30-50% off on the entire store inventory for Customer Appreciation. Picked up a Mini Metal Swift Premium Reef truck and a Butt load of Tree and landscaping materials for the Layout. Save about $45 as the bill came to $48. My wife just smiled and said thats nice...what a gal!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

"Enginehouse Services" ...

I peeked at their website ... looks like a nice little model train shop!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*My Guys!*

Yeah TJ.
Enginehouse Services on Packeland Dr. in Green Bay is "The " place to go for Train stuff. Not only do they have just about anything but they can get anything for you....no shipping or handling charges. Paul Pasowisc is the owner and with his trusty crew Big Dick, lil Don and Markie Mark take care of we fellow train fanatics. Reasonable prices and customer friendly great place to shop and shoot the breeze. the GB Model Railroad Club is right next door and they do running sessions fronm 9am to 7pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Sounds fabulous ...

Tell 'em to open an satellite outlet store here in RI! :thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Satellite seen over Rhode Island!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I got these for $20 bucks. The only thing I wanted were the station lights, originals.:thumbsup:
I have been looking to get 2 of these for a while. They list on e bay for a starting bid around $22 a light! I did not want to blow that much on them. I have seen 2 of these go for over $70 bucks! I don't know why?

So the #253 and Lionel signs, a bag of wheels and junk,the #70 crossing (whats left of it), and the huge wheels (standard gauge?) were just extras.

The wheels are cracked and chipped on the running edge. I wonder if a restorer could fix them? They are old.









Two station lights $20 bucks for Ed, Sold American!


----------



## Big Ed

One for Stillakid!
He made me do it!











Some Aliens commandeering my Alien tank car.
They glow in the dark I tried to take a picture of them glowing but the picture came out all black.

Maybe our expert camera man (Anton) can give me some pointers on how to take a picture of them while they are glowing?

And also, clue me in on how he gets all that info from a date on the picture? (Third request.)


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Ed,

That's neat to see the 253 electric car taken apart like that. The brass side panels look to be in great shape. I didn't realize that all of the side detail was one big panel like that. Clever. What are you gonna do with it?

I had a bag of wheels like that when I was working on my recent freight set. They clean up nicely with a Dremel brush wheel. Is that light bulb sockets in the bag, too?

I'll bet a talented metal guy could solder-repair any cracks in the Standard wheels. Maybe a jeweler type of guy? I'd guess that a set of original wheels in good condition would bring a fair price back on ebay.

Nice find,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

I work for a trucking company---now and then, someone wants to sell us something I was gonna order, anyway, like logbooks for our drivers. They'll often offer a free gift if I buy 600 or more logbooks, something I do routinely. I realized, a few months ago, that much of what I was giving away when it arrived was actually HO scale (car HO), or S scale in trains. DUH!!!! So, I've started paying more attention. *L* This first item was a larger scale, useless to me...when my girlfriend saw it, though, she threatened to kill me if I gave it away and immediately claimed for herself. It's a 1956 T-bird. Lotsa detail, so lotsa pics of it!


----------



## Reckers

Ed, I can hear you screaming already..."WHAT ABOUT THAT TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND???"

So...without further ado....S scale trucks.























































The black tractor is a Lonestar; the red one a Cascadia. The pigs come off the chassis and have opening doors; the boom lift has full movement, the legs for the derrick drop and the landing gear on the boom trailer screw down for support; the pallets come off and there's a package of tie-downs to go with it.


----------



## Big Ed

WOW you got something new!

Even though you stole them from your company!

Great, I love them, nice details too. Like the tool box in the trunk.

Log books? 
Soon they will be obsolete as they will be all electronic satellite devices.
Saves time and money in the long run for big companies.
We are on our second machine all ready.
It tells the company a lot more then just hours. 

Big Brother.....watching over us!

How many trucks in your company Len? 

Edit,
I didn't see any pigs?

Edit again,
I saw a bowl of candy way back when in one of your pictures.
Now ya got cup cakes in this one!
Stop putting food in your pictures please!
I am trying to lose some weight and you are making it hard to do!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> That's neat to see the 253 electric car taken apart like that. The brass side panels look to be in great shape. I didn't realize that all of the side detail was one big panel like that. Clever. What are you gonna do with it?
> 
> I had a bag of wheels like that when I was working on my recent freight set. They clean up nicely with a Dremel brush wheel. Is that light bulb sockets in the bag, too?
> I'll bet a talented metal guy could solder-repair any cracks in the Standard wheels. Maybe a jeweler type of guy? I'd guess that a set of original wheels in good condition would bring a fair price back on ebay.
> 
> Nice find,
> 
> TJ



Like I said I went for the 2 lights. :thumbsup:

I don't know what I will do with the rest.

The bag has the old small prewar wheels in great shape, light sockets for I don't know what, some insulators for the sockets, some pieces of I don't know what and a bunch of small screws, it also had 5 globe type light bulbs. One broke in transit, duh, put them in the bag, I am surprised that any arrived intact!


The wheels are huge. But most are in pretty bad shape. The spokes are all right, just the wheel flanges are cracked and chipped.


----------



## Komodo

Reckers said:


> Ed, I can hear you screaming already..."WHAT ABOUT THAT TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND???"
> 
> So...without further ado....S scale trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black tractor is a Lonestar; the red one a Cascadia. The pigs come off the chassis and have opening doors; the boom lift has full movement, the legs for the derrick drop and the landing gear on the boom trailer screw down for support; the pallets come off and there's a package of tie-downs to go with it.


wow i like those trucks.


----------



## T-Man

Seat belts? Were they original equipment for a 57 T bird?
Just guesing, but it was around 64 to 67 that they became standard. 1970. 

Ford offered them as options in 1955.


----------



## Reckers

T-Man, I haven't a clue about the belts---I was about 3 years old, at the time. *L*


----------



## Reckers

Ed, down here, a "pig" is a short container or trailer like the ones on the black chassis. Our fleet already has the recorders in the tractors, but we're still sort of feeling our way through the whole thing. The feds want to make all Electronic Logbook data "theirs", so the response is "then we'll just keep using logbooks so you have no legal right to touch the data." They do tell a lot, too: when a driver turns in logs that just don't make any sense, I can go back and either help him sort it out...or find he's falsifying and is gonna get some time off. We have about 120 tractors in the fleet, including the owner-operators...roughly 550 trailers and a few yard dogs. And that cupcake is a corn muffin my mommy made. *L*


----------



## Reckers

K-man, once I get the layout I'm working on completed, then I can start on the second table. That's the one the trucks will go on---it's the "in town" half of the layout.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Seat belts? Were they original equipment for a 57 T bird?
> Just guesing, but it was around 64 to 67 that they became standard. 1970.
> 
> Ford offered them as options in 1955.


Ford offered them as options starting with the 1956 model. 
The 1955 you could had have them installed but were not offered as options.
It's a 56 in reckers pictures.

A link for T bird lovers,
http://www.portholeauthority.com/thunderbirdETC/tbird/colors55.html


----------



## Komodo

i went to a garage saley thingy today, and got 3 amtrak passenger cars for 5 dollars, one is a baggage, on is a observation( or dome?) and the other is a regular passenger car. I hope to get pictures sometime.


----------



## Big Ed

One for B&M.

MTH,

A tad fuzzy, I must need new batteries?


----------



## Big Ed

I don't remember getting this.
I have been going through a few boxes.


----------



## Big Ed

Another I found.


----------



## Big Ed

One more?


----------



## Big Ed

Put one of my tankers in too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Nice Ed! All of my recent purchases are sitting in warehouses somewhere because of the three day weekend... I want my new trains! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck -- Nice T-Bird ... funny conversation about the seat belts. Our junker cars as a kid never had them. We kids all bounced around in the back seat like a loose bag of cantelopes!

Ed -- That's TOO FUNNY that you're opening boxes of stuff that you don't even remember buying! Either your addicted to the hobby too much, or your starting to loose the ol' memory there, Ed. Which one is it?!? :laugh:

I really like the look of the old fashioned white trucks on the C&O flatcar. Do you know what they are? Classic style.

TJ


----------



## tooter

This is my newest acquisition... It's a really old Roundhouse hand car kit by Model Die Casting in Hawthorne California, that I got for $3 on ebay...




























It's all metal and has metal wheels. Gonna trim the mounting screws and paint it. When the wheels roll, the little handle goes up and down.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Greg.:thumbsup:
Why were the mounting screws so long?
You got to get some handle pushers now too.
Some with flexible arms.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Reck -- Nice T-Bird ... funny conversation about the seat belts. Our junker cars as a kid never had them. We kids all bounced around in the back seat like a loose bag of cantelopes!
> 
> Ed -- That's TOO FUNNY that you're opening boxes of stuff that you don't even remember buying! Either your addicted to the hobby too much, or your starting to loose the ol' memory there, Ed. Which one is it?!? :laugh:
> 
> I really like the look of the old fashioned white trucks on the C&O flatcar. Do you know what they are? Classic style.
> 
> TJ


I just didn't remember getting the flat with the road grader on it.

Those are 1932 Ford Panel delivery trucks.
The MTH flat car is a nice car. All die cast everything, but the wheel blocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Those are the trucks that came with them.

Or I could put these on?


----------



## Big Ed

Or how about these going to the museum?


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg -- You keep scoring on these old-stuff finds. Very nice. We took the kids to a trolley museum in midle-upstate MA last year. I put the boys to work pumping a handcar truck like that up and down a section of track. Great fun!

Ed -- You have quite the old fashioned truck collection! All pretty cool looking, but I have to say there's something about the "swept back curved look" of those white C&O 1932 Ford Panel trucks that just "does it for me". Makes me woozy and all that. I like the long front hood line, the curved upper/rear roof corner. Just classic. Thanks for sharing all of the pics.

TJ


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> Nice Greg.:thumbsup:
> Why were the mounting screws so long?
> You got to get some handle pushers now too.
> Some with flexible arms.


The long screws allow the upper and lower platform to stay loosely connected while you align the wheels, the handle supports, the handle, and the actuating rod before clamping them together. It's a little tedious getting them all in their proper places, but once the screws are down all the way, everything works just fine. 

One of my favorite old time manufacturers is Roundhouse, so I have *lots* of their products. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg -- You keep scoring on these old-stuff finds. Very nice. We took the kids to a trolley museum in midle-upstate MA last year. I put the boys to work pumping a handcar truck like that up and down a section of track. Great fun!


Man, I'd *love* to do that! 

I have long range plans to lay some 7 1/2 inch track in my yard, and to make something like this to ride around on... 










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

We had a thread about those some months back. Lots of them in Europe, if I recall. Were you onboard with that thread?


----------



## tooter

Yes. And I'm interested in actually laying track in the yard and building something I can pedal around on it.


----------



## Komodo

rn't they purdy? the 3 amtrak passenger cars were 5 dollars, i have had the b unit for a long time now! ( almost 2 years )


----------



## tjcruiser

$5 for the 3 passenger cars ?!?!? Great buy!!!


----------



## Komodo

tjcruiser said:


> $5 for the 3 passenger cars ?!?!? Great buy!!!


ya, all i need now is an amtrak engine. There is only a little damage to the observation/dome car. The shell is bent and it falls apart easy.


----------



## T-Man

*0-6-0 Bachmann*

Picked this up from a new thrift shop minor damage and no tender. 

Can you date it.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Are you sure that's supposed to be an 0-6-0, rather than a 2-6-0? Missing forward wheels, maybe???

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Yes I am.

ebay new I just found this on ebay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Interesting ...

Looks like Bachmann makes a 2-6-2 and a 2-6-0 HO locos that BOTH have #1905 tags, too (along with your 0-6-0 #1905). Confusing, huh?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-HO-515...602958?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cf0640bce

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-HO-565...030531?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35aac0d3c3

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Nice find TJ. Now, I don't really know? Maybe with better pictures we will be able to tell. One of the rod supports is broken and I ran out of superglue. You wll see more of this guy later.


----------



## Southern

*new to me.*

I picked up a F7 A&B (both powered) to day at a train expo. I needed a powered b unit to make it up the 3% grade that is on my layout.




























Are thay Athern? I am gessing that they are from the 80's,?


----------



## Southern

It will not be long befor I repaint them in Southern Green and tan!


----------



## T-Man

Nice! Good to see you back!

I have been finding some HO recently. I got a Lifelike switcher. It ran first try but I still cleaned the wheels and lightly oiled it.


----------



## tkruger

T-Man said:


> Picked this up from a new thrift shop minor damage and no tender.
> 
> Can you date it.


I have the 2-6-2 Prairie version of that lettered for the UP. It is a quiet runner and very reliable. A little lighter than I want but pulls a 6 car train up my grades without issue. 

Bachmann made an 0-6-0, 2-6-0 and the 2-6-2 versions for a long time. Mine is at least 8 years old. I have only seen the 0-6-0 and the 2-6-2 at the LHS recently. I also know they make the 0-6-0 in gray with an oil tender. All have the same boiler. Adding the trail or leading trucks can convert the various models.


----------



## T-Man

The lower plastic slide guide was loose. I used a little epoxy. Cleaned the axles and found the contacts. It runs fine now.


----------



## nsr_civic

@ Southern yea thats an athearn. i have the same A unit. good runner.. 
@ T-Man. nice lookin little switcher. i have the lifelike 0-4-0 for dizz's log train.

i just got an athearn blue box set of southern pacific spine cars off ebay. ill post pix when i get em.


----------



## tjcruiser

Re: the #1905's ...



tkruger said:


> Bachmann made an 0-6-0, 2-6-0 and the 2-6-2 versions for a long time.



TK ... thanks ... confusing, a bit ... but as I searched for T-Man's 0-6-0, I kind of suspected that was the case.

T-Man ... glad to hear yours is up and running like a charmer! :thumbsup:

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tankist

craiglist smiled on me. purchased a pair of flight controllers pictured below for amazing price.


----------



## nsr_civic

@tankist 
lolz ive always wanted the 2nd one but never could justify the pricetag


----------



## tankist

nsr_civic said:


> @tankist
> lolz ive always wanted the 2nd one but never could justify the pricetag


same here, but this time the pricetag was EXCELLENT .
it is a good looking but somewhat sloppy controller. ok for FSX, semi ok for Aces High, but oh my goodness it just kills me in Rise of Flight (my lack of skill in that game is to blame as well of course). i looking into combining the X52 with MS Sidewinder FF2. basically use the mechanics of microsoft and handle with lots of buttons from X52.


----------



## Big Ed

nice tank......:thumbsup:

now you can really make those trains fly!


----------



## tjcruiser

Big Ed ...

That's exactly what I was thinking ... Anton's gonna hook those suckers up to his TRAINS! FAA clearance, here he comes!

Nice grab, Anton ... I have no idea how they work, but they sure look cool!

Enjoy,

TJ


----------



## tankist

taking a break from trains in the moment. picked up a copy of rise of flight and trying to get to half bad level. well, that the second thing i got new 

amazing to see what others do there. i'm just limping for now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuwqdDbKGMI


----------



## Southern

I don't even need to think about that. I got lost in Air Warrior III for over a year back in the day.


----------



## Reckers

An ebay aquisition, pics courtesy of the seller's posting. 1954 water tower that's missing parts and needs metalwork, electrical wiring/parts, a spout, paint, and some TLC. Good project for this winter!


----------



## tankist

obviously there is a room for these i peoples hearts, but i just don't get all the nostalgia pieces...


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck -- nice project find. What else does it do besides light at the top? What's the green-wire gizmo down at the bottom?

Anton -- Nostalgia? C'mon ... join the club! Ya' gotta think what some future trainhead might be saying about YOUR trains 50 years down the road!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

tankist said:


> obviously there is a room for these i peoples hearts, but i just don't get all the nostalgia pieces...


Anton, perhaps I can provide an explanation---my own motivation, anyway. I want to have some carefully-chosen items on my layout that will please children. I think they have a limited interest in static displays of things they don't recognize. In this case, the repairs will yeild a large device with a red light on top that actually does something. When the locomotive arrives and the tender stops in front of it, the kids get to see the spigot drop down from the tank as if it's filling the tender with water. It may not make their day, but it's more interesting for them than an office building or factory sitting by a spur. IMHO, anyway.


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Reck -- nice project find. What else does it do besides light at the top? What's the green-wire gizmo down at the bottom?
> 
> Anton -- Nostalgia? C'mon ... join the club! Ya' gotta think what some future trainhead might be saying about YOUR trains 50 years down the road!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


TJ,

Once I find the parts and do repairs, here's how it works. The crossbar with the lamp also holds a coil-and-plunger arrangement that has a rigid wire. the wire goes from the plunger down through the hole at the bottom of the tank. Outside the tank, a long spigot is mounted on a hinge (visible). Pressing the control button allows the wire to drop, tipping the spigot down to "fill" the tender with water. Releasing the button should allow a spring to return the spigot to it's upright position. I'm winging it on the explanation, though, based on pics of other identical ones that have all their parts!

Anton, I'm not a big fan of all the tin buildings and such, but working devices that are in scale please me. In this case, I plan to conceal the base by sinking it into the foam and bringing ground cover up around the legs to make it look more natural in the setting.


----------



## tooter

Hey Reck, 

Those colors are *SO* 1950's... I know, I was there. 
Your tank would look really great with a spout made from some copper tubing. One 45 degree cut rotated and soldered together would make the 90 degree turndown at the end.

Greg


----------



## Reckers

Greg,

You mean you recall when every kitchen kitchen appliance was either avocado, orange, or almond? And banks offered free toasters if you opened a new account? That copper tubing is a great idea---I may go that route. Right now, I need to find someone who has the coil arrangement to raise and lower the spout. If I can find that, I'm home free. Might need to invest in a new handpiece for my torch to do that soldering, though. The old one seems to have a lil problem!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

Neat!!! The automated spout gizmo sounds pretty cool. Good luck finding / building parts.

And re: old colors ... Who could forget Harvest Gold ??? Toilets, sinks, bathtubs, fridges, stoves. I kinda liked the Harvest Gold toilets ... you could never really tell when the bowl was dirty ... so LESS CLEANING REQUIRED!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

well i got my new athearn sp spine cars all built.. but to my dismay only the C,D,&E units were included so now im on the hunt for an A,B set or a complete set i can stick these into...


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked up this K-Line locomotive a couple of weeks ago, and now I am just waiting for the matching caboose to arrive


----------



## tooter

oooh... nice loco, B&M. 

For some reason, the counterweights on the driving wheels always look beautiful to me. Maybe it's because their purpose harmoniously expresses the pure mechanical principle of balance.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

Very nice loco. I like the dark green.

Ohh ... and don't let Greg fool you. He's drooling over your red caboose thinking, "Boy, that would look great if I chopped it in half, threw away the middle two windows, and shortened the thing to a third of its original size. Drool ... Drool ..."

TJ


----------



## tooter

Reckers said:


> Greg,
> 
> You mean you recall when every kitchen kitchen appliance was either avocado, orange, or almond?


I believe those abominations were more of a '70's phenomenon ...

...while that pale green on your water tower base was really popular in the 50's.


----------



## shaygetz

A fellow modeler sold me a damaged loco---unbeknown to him at the time. Still, he wanted to give a token of good faith that the oversight was unintentional and so, took it upon himself to send me a baby sister to my HO Bachmann Plymouth MDT switcher...










He also sent a small house kit as well. O, to find that kind of integrity more often...

The fix'll be easy enough, though Micro-Trains doesn't make it any longer, the #1047 conversion kit (_on its way from another source_) will fix the boo boo and convert it to Kadees to boot....










Just great to see folks who will do whatever they feel necessary to make something right.

>>> nsr civic...those Impact cars are great trackers...here mine do 14" radius curves with full loads...


----------



## tooter

Hi Shay, 

That's a *really* neat little loco! I like the old fashioned red cab roof...









I just got a couple of little passenger cars to go with the eloc... 










They're discontinued Atherns from 1999... and no, I didn't chop these. They were actually factory made this way. They even named them Oscar and Piker! Oscar is the observation car, and with the open railing rear deck, and Piker is a combination pullman and dining car. They make up a fully functional passsenger train. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

What? Did they run out of molten plastic at the mould factory that day?!?!? Jeez, those things are right up your alley! The PERFECT fit!

Great find!

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> B&M,
> Ohh ... and don't let Greg fool you. He's drooling over your red caboose thinking, "Boy, that would look great if I chopped it in half, threw away the middle two windows, and shortened the thing to a third of its original size. Drool ... Drool ..."
> 
> TJ


Not to worry... 
I already have a full inventory of cabooses waiting to be done over, 
and couldn't bring myself to chop up nice cars that someone else would want. I only get old crummy cheap cars off of ebay to experiment on.

Greg


----------



## TulsaFlyer

I have recently recieved a somewhat large tote full of train stuff.
Five HO, and two N scale sets and numerous HO steam locos. And one untouched Lionel set.
The Lionel set has me stumped though.
It's from 1988 and is a Mopar Express set. All of the Mopar Express sets I have seen have diesel locomotives. This one has a steam locomotive. Does anybody know anything about these sets? How many were made?
Not really interested in selling them, just curious.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser

Jody,

Congrats on the loot! Sounds like a successful hunt!

I know little about '80's vintage Lionel sets, but I suspect (???) that Lionel often made limited-run, uncataloged sets as promotional items for various companies, like Mopar. You should ebay-hunt to see if you can find info on anything similar. I'll keep my eyes open.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

After doing some more net searching, I found some pics of the Mopar set with the steam locomotive. This one doesn't look like it has ever been out of the box. I'll fix that!
I'll post some pics of the haul later.


Jody


----------



## aionta

*Bachmann 80 ton 3 truck Shay on the way*

I just ordered a Bachmann 80 ton 3 truck Shay, and it should arrive on my doorstep in a few weeks.

I am excited

Thank you Bman for helping!


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Still going through my latest haul.

Several days this week I was brought more boxes of stuff by my co-worker.
Numerous HO and N scale items that have never been out of their boxes.
I'm waiting for him to get a couple of car engines out of my garage so I can really get going.


Jody


----------



## MacDaddy55

*How Bout that Birthday!*

Took a drive down to Green Bay to spend my hardly earned Birthday money and came away with new Atlas code 83 track, 2 Rix Small town USA Store models, another Classic Mini Metals Swift Meat Tractor Trailer rig and more Tree making stuff. Then today my Wallschlager Motor Sales building arrived from Ebay and pine trees,3 more small business buildings will arrive tomorrow. In two more weeks our Tourist season will end and its Project Time!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nsr_civic

shaygetz said:


> >>> nsr civic...those Impact cars are great trackers...here mine do 14" radius curves with full loads...



Thanks for the heads up. i just got a 5 pack of undecks to go with these. now i just need the loads.!!


----------



## Boston&Maine

I picked up my first Weaver items today... Look at the detail! I could not resist :cheeky4:


















I also picked up a mint UP FA-2 ABA set!


----------



## Big Ed

:thumbsup:

Plastic flats?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Yea, I am assuming that they are plastic with a metal weight...


----------



## Southern

Are the ABA all powered?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Southern said:


> Are the ABA all powered?


Both As have two motors each, and the B is a dummy


----------



## Southern

Four motors that should be a stong puller.


----------



## Big Ed

Boston&Maine said:


> Both As have two motors each, and the B is a dummy


The B unit should have some electronic sounds in it. Yes?


----------



## Jm419

I just got a model that I always wanted, and I have a 5-car 20th Century Limited with Dreyfuss Hudson in HO.


----------



## tjcruiser

I love those Dreyfuss Hudsons ... base prototype for my poswar Lionel 221 O loco.

You GOTTA post some pics, please!

You might enjoy this neat link with lots of strealiner loco history:

http://www.jitterbuzz.com/stream.html

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

My new Bachmann Trackster Hi-railer...


----------



## tooter

Cool old paneled Willys... 
Is it powered?


----------



## shaygetz

Sure is...runs like a typical slot car---flat out or not at all:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Needs a surfboard on the roof !!!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

*American Flyer*

Hey all,

I stumbled across this at a resale shop near my hometown. Its an American Flyer set, but I think its a mixture of sets.

Two rail trackD)








A flatbed with a huge spotlight








A New Haven passenger car with what looks like a lighting setup inside...








Another New Haven car, this time it looks like a baggage or a mail car,








the other side has some kind of setup for pushing things out(?)








A tipping gondola








A boxcar








..and lastly a caboose








Most of the cars are missing wheels, and they've been used. They're pretty beat up. The track is worn and rusty, but I could probably find enough good pieces to make an oval.
The set didn't come with any type of engine or transformer, apparently I missed the jackpot. A box of engines and things sold the day before I showed up..darn 
There was also some HO stuff in the box as well, mostly Tyco.

The track is narrower and smaller than my O stuff, as are the cars.

Is this S scale?

Anyway, I'm happy

Hope you all like it..

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser

Yup ... "S" ... as in Smaller, Simpler, and Subservient to "O" ! 

(Good for you for taking the old set and giving it a happy home. Well done!)

TJ


----------



## T-Man

You have some nice early stuff with the latch couplers and with some passenger cars to boot!


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Been a while again since I've got anything. hwell:









Roundhouse CP 269244 International of Maine Division 40'









Roundhouse CP 80179 Newsprint Car 50'

These were purchased in the early 90's and haven't been put together or even opened, so they're like new. I got 'em for free from the rr club I go to.











Athearn MP 121749 Merchandise Service 40'









Athearn ACY 3247 40'

Got those two from the club as well. They have been used well and have the couplers missing.


----------



## Stillakid

*Nice additions!*

Great finds, ALL!

Matt, I'm working on the exact same searchlight car now. You can use the same transformer that you use with your Marx/O to test the light. Takes a 14w screw in bulb. If it doesn't light, and before you start taking it apart, let me know. I can walk you thru the process of pulling the light fixture(if yours is corroded to the casing like mine)

I picked up mine with the same 650 passenger car(stripped/sanded and waiting for paint), and a 970 box car with a walking brakeman on top.

No pics-my laptop died and this antique I'm using(10 year old ThinkPad), won't handle the photo program without crashing


----------



## imatt88

kid,

I would like to restore all of the pieces and run them. Where does the wire on the spotlight go?

I went on eBay to look up locomotives, and I almost cried when I saw the prices for some of them

TJ,

I always try to save old train stuff when I can:thumbsup:

A find like that is real rare around here, so I consider myself lucky

T-man

What era are these from? The shells are plastic, so I'm guessing '50's...?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man

Early 50's, even forties. Some of those are butes! Reckers would be impressed. Look for the AF links.

Information/parts stuff: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2567

Wiring diagrams: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3207

Instruction Manual: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2571


----------



## imatt88

Cool, thanks for the links:thumbsup:

I hope to score a locomotive someday for these. With prices the way they are, it might be a while thoughhwell:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

Matt, major score of some very fine stuff! Don't be discouraged on the engine---an Atlantic Steamer of your vintage should go about $25-$35 plus shipping on ebay for a simple one. Atlantics of the 1960's (game trains) are even less expensive.


----------



## Reckers

And my contribution: I had planned to stay strictly with steam, but this orphan was in an antique store in the middle of nowhere, TN. No idea, yet, if it runs or not!


----------



## Stillakid

*Wiring on Spotlight Car*

Matt, is the wire shot?
You can test it with a fresh bulb and touching leads to the metal wheels on the front and back trucks. Like the tenders, there are metal wheels on one side of the truck, plastic on the other. The other truck has the metal wheels on the opposing side.

To access the wiring connection(positive wire), I had to take the truck beneath the spotlight yoke off. If the wire connection to the plate is broken there, before you can put it back together, you'll need the brass truck rivet, insulating bushing, and fiber washer. The unit is grounded through the yoke and body/wheels. 

Mine had a totally shot light socket It wouldn't come out(corroision) I finally took a piece of heavy coat hanger wire and pushed it through the wire hole in the lamp body. I used a small hammer to gently tap away all around the side of the lamp plate to break it loose. That worked:laugh: What a mess!!!!

I'll try to get my wifes computer so I can post some pics.

Once I had it apart and cleaned up, it's a fairly simple fix to repair

I'll look through what I have here in the way of a loco/tender. If I have an extra one, more than likely it will be a non-smoke/choo-choo. I'l let you know


----------



## Stillakid

Len, she's a, "Beauty!"
Sometimes, you just have to go with the great deals you find! I'm sure, considering the size of your layout, she'll fit right in!!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

Slippin' over to the Dark Side there, huh? Sure ... you talk steamers like the rest of us. But when the lights go out, and no one is looking, there you are ... all gooey-eyed ... drooling over some swanky diesel type.

The truth is out, Reck ... the truth is out ... :laugh:

TJ


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* She's old enough to qualify---this is the 1956-1957 version. Looks like I may have a burnt-out armature, though. She didn't run: I disemboweled her this morning and found lots of dust and dirt, no oil, and grease like dried egg-yolk inside. This was my first try at a non-steamer, so it was all new territory for me. The reverse unit is working okay and the lights are nice and bright, but that's it. Even after I disassembled the motor, cleaned the armature and brushes and lubed everything, it still doesn't spin. It's not locked up, but there's no rotation. 

If anyone has a suggestion or can offer a "how to test the armature", I'd like to hear it. I'll test the coil, but the only test I can think of for it is continuity. This is a two-ended armature with a worm gear on either end. I'm thinking the previous owner let it gradually fill up with dirt and dust and go dry, then let it sit with the armature gummed up till it burned out. 

I also soaked the trucks in some penetrating oil, then drained them and toothpicked the dust out, scrubbed the gears down and dug all that caked-up grease out, so she's ready to go once I get the armature spinning, again.


----------



## Reckers

Well....I got out the multimeter and did some testing and got no conductivity across the coil. On the armature, I do get a needle jump when I touch the leads between any two of the three copper plates around the armature, so I may have to reconsider.


----------



## T-Man

In checking the coil you have to have a good connection because the lacquer is there. The armature is normal. Make sure they don't ground out to the shaft.


----------



## Reckers

imatt88 said:


> kid,
> 
> I would like to restore all of the pieces and run them. Where does the wire on the spotlight go?
> 
> I went on eBay to look up locomotives, and I almost cried when I saw the prices for some of them
> 
> TJ,
> 
> I always try to save old train stuff when I can:thumbsup:
> 
> A find like that is real rare around here, so I consider myself lucky
> 
> T-man
> 
> What era are these from? The shells are plastic, so I'm guessing '50's...?
> 
> Cheers, Ian


Ian,

You're looking at '50's vintage, maybe some late 40s. The wire for the floodlight goes straight down to attach to the truck beneath it. The metal stirrup holding the lamp provides the other half of the circuit.


----------



## Stillakid

*Field Clamp.........*

Len, the manual mentions that the 2 set screws on the field clamp, also must be adjust to centralize the magnet assembly. Just a thought. Also, the lead wire on the yoke assembly is mentioned in the manual.
Are you goning to post a pic with the shell off?


----------



## Stillakid

If you need a Reversing unit, I have some!


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

I don't know AF motors, but they fundamentally share some similarities with Lionel and others, I'd guess. It sounds to me like your multimeter continuity checks are all good investigative steps. If you have access to the field lead (in/out) wires where they are soldered (i.e., uninsulated ends), I would think you should get continuity and some finite level of resistance (ohms) across the field wire. If you're not, that could be the problem.

This likely doesn't affect you directly, but ...

I had a stubborn Lionel some months back ... my 221 or 1668, I think. I couldn't get it running, and had feared that I fried the armature or field windings. To check, I stuck little pieces of paper under the contact fingers of the e-unit drum, essentially disengaging the e-unit electrically, without actually severing its wires. Then, I ran direct power leads (with jumpers) to an armature brush and the frame ground. Happily, the motor whirred away, telling me that the armature and field were OK. Which pointed me back to the e-unit as the likely problem. Did some digging there, and figured things out.

Anyway, it sounds like your detective work is all logical. Take things one component at a time, as you are. Keep us posted.

Fingers crossed!

TJ


----------



## imatt88

Reck,

The wire to the spotlight looks to be a tad short, good shape, but short.

I haven't put power to anything yet. I will eventually, but I still have to go thru all of the track, trash the crappy pieces, clean the good ones, pickup a transformer, an engine, replacement parts for the rolling stock...

I have a lot of work ahead of me

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers

Ian,

You might want to save the bad track pieces for a while. The black metal ties are easily straightened, the pins can be replaced, but most of all, you have a lot of good stock there for customizing lengths of track. When I did my layout design, I kept coming to that point where one section just didn't quite meet the line I wanted to intersect with a turnout. A dremel cut-off wheel and some damaged track solved the problem!



T-Man said:


> In checking the coil you have to have a good connection because the lacquer is there. The armature is normal. Make sure they don't ground out to the shaft.


T-Man, thanks for the advice: I'll test the shaft for grounding. I'm going to recheck the field coil, too. I couldn't get the meter to read anything from one soldered end to the opposite, using the solder point as the contact. However, my gut tells me there's nothing wrong with that coil---it looks undamaged. Perhaps I need to do something different to test it.



tjcruiser said:


> Reck,
> 
> I don't know AF motors, but they fundamentally share some similarities with Lionel and others, I'd guess. It sounds to me like your multimeter continuity checks are all good investigative steps. If you have access to the field lead (in/out) wires where they are soldered (i.e., uninsulated ends), I would think you should get continuity and some finite level of resistance (ohms) across the field wire. If you're not, that could be the problem.
> 
> This likely doesn't affect you directly, but ...
> 
> I had a stubborn Lionel some months back ... my 221 or 1668, I think. I couldn't get it running, and had feared that I fried the armature or field windings. To check, I stuck little pieces of paper under the contact fingers of the e-unit drum, essentially disengaging the e-unit electrically, without actually severing its wires. Then, I ran direct power leads (with jumpers) to an armature brush and the frame ground. Happily, the motor whirred away, telling me that the armature and field were OK. Which pointed me back to the e-unit as the likely problem. Did some digging there, and figured things out.
> 
> Anyway, it sounds like your detective work is all logical. Take things one component at a time, as you are. Keep us posted.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> TJ


Teej,

I'm measuring resistance across the coil from soldered point to soldered point and getting nothing on the meter, even on the X10 setting. It may be a matter of bad technique on my part, though. Having slept on it, I think I need to try again. I like your paper technique: I'll file that one away for future problems!



Stillakid said:


> Len, the manual mentions that the 2 set screws on the field clamp, also must be adjust to centralize the magnet assembly. Just a thought. Also, the lead wire on the yoke assembly is mentioned in the manual.
> Are you goning to post a pic with the shell off?


Jim,

I'll post a few pics the first opportunity I get: it's a pretty intricate lil setup. Your suggestion about the 2 set screws puzzled me, as I didn't know what that was all about: I'm used to the locked-in-place field we have on the steamers. However, your advice gives me some idea of what I might be doing wrong in reassembling it, as I've not tried to centralize the assembly. Didn't know you need to and it never occurred to me! Also, thanks for that source you sent me---if I need to, I'll contact him.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Went to Vancouver to get me some more trains.
All were new and in kit form, except the white caboose.









Roundhouse BCIT 841867 Double Plug door Boxcar 50'









Roundhouse BCOL 5440 Combo door Boxcar 50'









Athearn BCOL 1860 caboose.









Accurail PGE 4927 Combo door Boxcar 40'









Athearn RTR CP rail M.O.W caboose.


----------



## nsr_civic

well I've been collecting a lot lately but i have been too busy to post. 
first off. i purchased this guy from Dozer a couple weeks ago. so far i relocated the decoder to the top hatch and added 4 light functions to it. 

























then i picked up more atheran blue box spine cars. i got a full set of five undecorated for 10$. im on the hunt for the decals to match the other three..
































i have an athearn trailer on the way for these.

along with the spine cars i got an athearn blue box gunderson husky stack. undecorated for 10$. 








i bought the southern pacific container @ the LHS and i found SP decals for this one.









i also saved this little guy from an antique store. it was 15$ and 30% off.. its an athearn. so its gonna get repainted to SP and it got a good cleaning and a dcc decoder but i haven't tested it yet.


----------



## tooter

Modeltrainstuff.com has these Athern 8,000 gallon tank cars on sale for $19, so I couldn't resist getting just one... 










It's quite nicely detailed. Although modeltrainstuff didn't notify me when they shipped, the shipment had gone out promptly two days after the order and arrived by UPS within a week of the order. Also got a nice bundle of Atlas flex track from them. Their service has been *super good*. 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

Today i got my new blue comet cars frome the dreaded ebay.
there quite nice and ver detailed.








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> Modeltrainstuff.com has these Athern 8,000 gallon tank cars on sale for $19, so I couldn't resist getting just one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite nicely detailed. Although modeltrainstuff didn't notify me when they shipped, the shipment had gone out promptly two days after the order and arrived by UPS within a week of the order. Also got a nice bundle of Atlas flex track from them. Their service has been *super good*.
> 
> Greg


You can cut it in half and you will have two.


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> You can cut it in half and you will have two.


That's a good idea... but there are only two tank ends.  
At only 3 1/2 inches long it's already pretty short. 
Anyways, I already have 3,000 gallon and 2,500 gallon tank cars... 










...and a little 250 gallon water tank...


----------



## tjcruiser

Have we seen that water tank before, or is that new, too??? Beautiful! Did YOU make that ?!?

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Have we seen that water tank before, or is that new, too??? Beautiful! Did YOU make that ?!?TJ


Heavens no! I don't have the skills. Got it as part of a set off ebay about 4 months ago.










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Beautiful. Be careful, though ... Big Ed might want to fill up that tanker with his 190-proof alcohol!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Beautiful. Be careful, though ... Big Ed might want to fill up that tanker with his 190-proof alcohol!
> 
> TJ



No....that little wooden tanker would be nice to haul Scotch in.:thumbsup:


I used to haul scotch right off the ship, UN-blended to the plant that then blended it.

If anyone's a scotch drinker you would have loved this.
It came complete with little pieces of charcoal from sitting in the charcoal lined wooden tanks all those years.

After we unloaded the ship with about ten tankers shuttling it, we let the tanks sit over night.

The next day drivers were lined up with all kinds of containers to drain the tanks of the remains.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> ... the charcoal lined wooden tanks ...


Boy, I would love to see one of those. Great seasoning to the wood. How big were they, Ed?

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

A couple of new (old) goodies for TJ ...

Lionel prewar O #652 gondola. Paint needs some work, but all of the metal trim bits are intact and OK. $10 at the South Shore club show, so I'm happy. Should be a relatively easy strip/repaint.

And ...

You guys know that I've become overly attached (addicted!) to the little Lionel prewar 1681 locos and sets, circa 1934-35. I found a (repro) 1934 Lional catalog on ebay ($15), which includes a full page on my beloved 1681 and its sets.

(Larry / GeorgieBoy ... if you see this, that's the 1055E set on the bottom.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Nice haul. :thumbsup:


----------



## nsr_civic

well i went on another buying spurt. and bought an athearn dash 9, 6 concor passenger cars and a bachmann 4-4-0 steamer on ebay. ill get pix when they arrive... but the real steal...
one of my long time friends who is also an employee at my LHS gave us a complete n scale layout table. 
track wasn't included but i have enough to complete it.
















im gonna pick it up next week and ill get some better pix!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine

Picked up this K-Line NYC Mikado recently


----------



## nsr_civic

the concor cars and the 4-4-0 showed up. the 3 sp cars look great they just needed new couplers. the 3 union pacific cars need trucks and couplers. i may be selling the up's cheap.. 
























the steamer looks nice. it needs a pilot truck and a tender truck which total 18$ from bachmann parts. so i think i did good. 









im picking up the n scale layout on Wednesday so pix will follow!


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Boy, I would love to see one of those. Great seasoning to the wood. How big were they, Ed?
> 
> TJ


I don't know how big they were. I am guessing around 5000 gallons?

Theres a place I deliver to in Newark NJ that has old 5000 gal wooden vats that used to brew beer. Still holds liquid, it has metal rings around it holding it together. They use it for soap.:thumbsup:
Part of the old breweries in Newark which used to take up a lot of city blocks.
Above ground and underground in tunnels.


A lot of different beers were brewed in Newark starting in the middle 1800's.

A short copy and paste of Ballantine IPA beer.

tanks them-selves were unique, in that they were made of oak. Ballantine IPA was aged for a full year in the wood, a technique unheard of today except for the most artisanal microbrewery. The woody character found in Ballantine IPA was as important to the beer's profile as were the hop oils. 


Read the first couple of paragraphs of this link, when you get the chance.

Another for my NJ thread?
Reckers should like this NJ fact!

*New Jersey breweries: a history*

http://www.united-nations-of-beer.com/new-jersey-breweries.html

Edit,
you might as well read it all if you want it's not that long. I thought it was long.


----------



## tkruger

nsr_civic said:


> the steamer looks nice. it needs a pilot truck and a tender truck which total 18$ from bachmann parts. so i think i did good.


Prior to ordering your truck for the 4-4-0 check the drive shaft between the tender and the loco. I have the Jupiter (same setup). I ran it on a 15r track for period. Chewed up the end of the shaft over time and it started clicking. .99 for the part but over $5 shipping from Bachmann. Good runner though once it was fixed.


----------



## Big Ed

99cents:thumbsup: $4.90 to ship. 




























I don't know what make?
Kit car. 

The trucks were not broken when I won it. She shipped it in bubble wrap.
She put a wad of paper in one side then the bubble wrapped car and no newspaper to hold it secure!
It sounded like a box of Good and Plenty when I picked up the box!
I asked how can I leave her 5 star feedback.
She refunded all my money (shipping too).And told me to keep the car.:thumbsup:
I was also waiting for two more cars I won from her the next week. She did the same thing packing! But since it the 2 cars took up the empty space they arrived OK.
All her red feedback is from shipping damage. And most of her trains ( a lot) only sell for 99 cents as I guess no one wants to take the chance on the shipping.
I explained to her that one more piece of newspaper would protect the contents from damage and she could eliminate the red feedback and most likely get more bidders bidding on her items. 
She replied that she packs them well enough all ready!
Oh well I tried.:dunno:

I think she is an elderly lady and is happy with just getting 99 cents for her items.:laugh:
I know if I get anything else from her just to make sure its more then one in the box.

And the broken trucks?

I was going to replace them anyway.
I bid on the car just for the car!
Good deal? Free

I left her positive feedback!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

That's no light bump to snap those truck castings like that. Is your mailman playing football with your packages?!?

At least she refunded the cost.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> That's no light bump to snap those truck castings like that. Is your mailman playing football with your packages?!?
> 
> At least she refunded the cost.
> 
> TJ


I think she dropped it while packing it . She said no though, I asked.
I only bid on it for the car and am going to try some Lionel trucks on it.
It needs a little cleaning but it is a nice looking car, all wood. Metal grab handles and trim. And CNJ :thumbsup:

And the price...free, can't beat that.


----------



## Big Ed

Heres the other 2 I got from her.
$3.06 for them in separate auctions.
$5.50 to ship.

Not anything great, but not a bad deal. For $8.50 = $4.50 a car.:thumbsup:




















This car (blue box) I got from another seller for $8.00 shipping included.
Nothing great again but not a bad deal.


----------



## tooter

I just got a really cool IHC Barnhart log loader with matching IHC rail log buggy...


----------



## tankist

Nice stuff guys, although i will say yet again - i just don't get the 'O'...
Choo, seeing your short rolling stock just doesn't get old. amusing time after time 

i already posted about it but here is the picture of my new #803.
installed decoder in it last night so it is now officially accepted into service


----------



## Komodo

tankist said:


> Nice stuff guys, although i will say yet again - i just don't get the 'O'...
> Choo, seeing your short rolling stock just doesn't get old. amusing time after time
> 
> i already posted about it but here is the picture of my new #803.
> installed decoder in it last night so it is now officially accepted into service


that looks awesome!


----------



## tankist

Komodo said:


> that looks awesome!


thanks 
but if you liked that one you will like these as well (better IMO pictures there) http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5021

one of these days i will find time and do extensive shoot of my models... i didn't get the results i was hoping for yet.


----------



## gc53dfgc

tankist said:


> Nice stuff guys, although i will say yet again - i just don't get the 'O'...
> Choo, seeing your short rolling stock just doesn't get old. amusing time after time
> 
> i already posted about it but here is the picture of my new #803.
> installed decoder in it last night so it is now officially accepted into service


I have that trains sibling sitting on my workbench right now :laugh:








By null at 2010-11-13
i have a better pic but can't seem to recall where i put that darned sd chip with the photo on it.

mine happens to be relatively new also :laugh:


----------



## tankist

gc53, judging by road number it is 9-44C. is this an Atlas Master unit as well?


----------



## tooter

tankist said:


>


Hey tank,

Is that a diorama? 

It's an absolutely *beautiful* setting for your engine. Wow, those rocks look *SO *real. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Hey tank,
> 
> Is that a diorama?
> 
> It's an absolutely *beautiful* setting for your engine. Wow, those rocks look *SO *real. :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Yes those rocks do look real.
tell us o wise master of the rocks how does one get there rocks to look so real?


----------



## tankist

Choo , thank you
it is indeed just a diorama. the one i was describing building in this thread

and if you liked the picture, as i said to komodo you will like the rest of them (perhaps you seen the picture thread already)


----------



## gc53dfgc

thank you for the thread Anton, now we to can make realistic rocks like the great rock master.:laugh:


----------



## IlliniViking

I spent a few days with Dad after he got out of the hospital. We were talking and pulled out a box and gave it to me, told me it was my Great Grandpa's and I could have it. I knew my Grandpa worked on the Illinois Central and Nickel Plate, but had no idea my Great Grandpa had worked most his life for the IC. Anyway here is what was in the box:

The first is his 25 years of service conductor pin:










Also in the box was this medallion:


















Not from my Dad, but something I just got off ebay, a tanker from the AE Staley company out of Decatur, IL.


----------



## tjcruiser

IV,

Very cool, very heartwarming pass-down from your dad and great-grandpa. Little things to treasure and remember for a lifetime!

So ... How about $10 for the IC pin? <==== Kidding!!!!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

I shouldn't be buying stuff since I'm moving in a few months, but.....


----------



## Stillakid

*Oh T-Man...............*

Len, nice stockyard. Looks to be in super shape! No roof, not to worry, we have the best "Roof Man" in the business here

I bought one last week(still waiting for it), but it will need lots of workhwell:


View attachment 5452


----------



## tooter

Are those the ones with the vibrating cows? They're a riot! :laugh: 
That's one of the blessings of alternating current. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck & Jim,

Alright ... what, exactly, is going on here ?!? You guys are 500 miles apart from each other, and yet your "S-frequency" brain waves have somehow communicated with each other on some higher-plane telepathic portal, or something like that.

Sounds a bit freaky to me. Next thing we know, Reck will be driving Jim's trains simply by putting his palm to his forehead and IMAGINING that Jim's throttle is kicking into high gear!

Nice cow corrals, on both counts ... but quite frankly, you guys are giving me the heebie jeebies!

:laugh::laugh:

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I got mine TJ, your next.


----------



## Reckers

choo choo said:


> Are those the ones with the vibrating cows? They're a riot! :laugh:
> That's one of the blessings of alternating current.
> 
> Greg


It's the vibrator, all right! It'll be about 6 months or so before I can start working on it, though---everything's going into boxes, now. My layout is a bare, wooden table.




tjcruiser said:


> Reck & Jim,
> 
> Alright ... what, exactly, is going on here ?!? You guys are 500 miles apart from each other, and yet your "S-frequency" brain waves have somehow communicated with each other on some higher-plane telepathic portal, or something like that.
> 
> Sounds a bit freaky to me. Next thing we know, Reck will be driving Jim's trains simply by putting his palm to his forehead and IMAGINING that Jim's throttle is kicking into high gear!
> 
> Nice cow corrals, on both counts ... but quite frankly, you guys are giving me the heebie jeebies!
> 
> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> TJ



I'll tell you something that will really unnerve you, Teej. Jim sends me an email to let me know whenever my girlfriend is getting in the mood!



Stillakid said:


> Len, nice stockyard. Looks to be in super shape! No roof, not to worry, we have the best "Roof Man" in the business here
> 
> I bought one last week(still waiting for it), but it will need lots of workhwell:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5452


Jim, nice one! Since we live in S scale world, good things naturally happen to us. I've no doubt a replacement roof will turn up on ebay for me for about $5, once I'm ready to repair it.


----------



## tankist

reck, what? you moving again?


----------



## Big Ed

do they have cows with little studs on their undersides for moving?
black?

I saw a lot of 25 on e bay somewhere.
I will go and look.


----------



## Big Ed

I went and looked and could not find them.
It was a buy it now. It was in what looked like a original box all was in like new shape.

I believe it was like ,$25 bucks plus around $5 to ship.

It might have been O cattle not sure.
One thing is sure i can't find it now.


----------



## Big Ed

tankist said:


> reck, what? you moving again?




Tank, # 313 in this thread.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3893&page=8


----------



## tankist

it is finnaly here 
(rest of the pictures are here)


----------



## tooter

That's a really cool switcher, Anton... 
they're my favorite engines.  :thumbsup:

Had to look twice at the pictures to see which was which.

I hardly get anything new any more, but got two more 50 year old Model Engineering Works diecast log buggies. (got 6 now) This is one I put new Kadees on with the completed logging caboose...










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> ... with the completed logging caboose...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks nice!

TJ


----------



## tankist

Gregg, once again, these are awesome. are these short speciments prototypical however? i've only seen industrial critters that are single truck/boggie like your caboose


----------



## tooter

tankist said:


> Gregg, once again, these are awesome. are these short speciments prototypical however?


Nope.  

I do not subscribe to the religious orthodoxy of prototypical realism. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> I shouldn't be buying stuff since I'm moving in a few months, but.....



Reck & Jim,

Re: your AF cattle yards ...

I was at a Greenberg's train show in MA today. One dealer had a big box of about 10 or 12 of those same cattle yards. Funny thing ... of the dozen, only 2 had their roofs ... the rest all missing.

The adjacent dealer was Doug Peck from Port Lines ... LOTS of S / AF parts. However, no repro roofs for the cattle yard. Should be relatively easy to make, though. Ports Lines does have repro cows ... $4 each or 8 for $30, I think. Expensive beef. Must be Kobe beef!

I think you guys are already turned on to Port Lines, but boy, it seems like they're the mecca source for AF parts stuff.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

TJ, they sure are! The other AF guy is Joes Train Repair. He's from North Carolina. He has quite a catalog, but no web site. He makes most of the larger shows here in the Central Virginia/Tidewater Area.


----------



## Big Ed

TJ, 
Keeping with the title of the thread,

What did you pick up from there?

I know you didn't go home empty handed.

I saw one roof on e bay for the piece yesterday. They don't look like they would be hard to duplicate.
I wonder why so many disappeared from the shed?

I like the cow on the track piece that AF made.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

tjcruiser said:


> Reck & Jim,
> 
> Re: your AF cattle yards ...
> 
> I was at a Greenberg's train show in MA today. One dealer had a big box of about 10 or 12 of those same cattle yards. Funny thing ... of the dozen, only 2 had their roofs ... the rest all missing.
> 
> The adjacent dealer was Doug Peck from Port Lines ... LOTS of S / AF parts. However, no repro roofs for the cattle yard. Should be relatively easy to make, though. Ports Lines does have repro cows ... $4 each or 8 for $30, I think. Expensive beef. Must be Kobe beef!
> 
> I think you guys are already turned on to Port Lines, but boy, it seems like they're the mecca source for AF parts stuff.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I am going today but I don't have a plan. :dunno: I should visit the Port Line Shop someday.


----------



## tjcruiser

*TJ's Greenberg's Show Pickups ...*

OK, since Ed asked ...

I went to a busy Greenberg's show in Wilmington, MA. Cruised the aisles looking for junk parts. Found a few things on my hunt list ...

A few months back, my sister picked up and gave me a 1961 Lionel set headed by a 233 Scout-type loco and a 233W whistle tender. Several freight cars, too. The 233 is unusual as far as Scouts go ... this one had both a smoke unit and magnetraction.

Anyway, the shell on the 233 was toast ... cowcatcher and front section all broken off and missing. The 6017 caboose (very common) had a missing section to its roof, and several other cars had missing knuckle coupler finger-grab things. And, finally, a "barrel ramp" car had a pretty trashed plastic barrel ramp (no railing, broken/missing corners, etc.).

So, I was on the hunt ... for cheap, fix-it stuff.

Most significantly, I found a 246 Scout loco shell that's a perfect match for the 233 (number tags aside). A quick repaint and re-number, and it'll fix the 233 just fine. East Coast train parts had repro knuckle coupler fingers, along with a repro set of barrels and a brake wheel for the ramp car. And, at 4:00, as the show was wrapping up, I spied a 6017 caboose in a junk-pile bin ... dusty, but otherwise in perfect shape. Grabbed it. Also grabbed a few misc prewar freight car wheels for random use down the road, a Lionel history book, and a HO car re-railer gizmo.

Total spent on train goodies: $32. Total spent on hamburger and soda: $3. Total spent on gas getting to/from the show: $34.50 (!!!  !!!)

I have to say, with the exception of some junk/repro finds above, I always go to these shows with the highest of expectations, thinking that I'm gonna find some great prewar/postwar treasures at a steal. Doesn't happen. I saw a very nice 221 post war loco ... guy wanted $240. Yow. (I ebay bought mine a while back for $135 or so with whistle tender.) Another guy had a pretty 238 prewar loco -- the big, heavy streamline ... wanted $450 for it! (I see them go on ebay for around $250.)

So, it's fun to go to these things. But in the end, I think the value is often in the junk-finds, rather than the treasure-finds.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Those dealers hang onto items and hope for the kill sale to a newbie.
"Wicked" is still soliciting the same stuff on Craigslists.
I ask a price and move on. My time is more valuable than theirs.

Jim, made sure I have a surplus on Scout parts, even some shells. Just PM. I may search for the 8141 to match up my sound tender.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> OK, since Ed asked ...
> 
> I went to a busy Greenberg's show in Wilmington, MA. Cruised the aisles looking for junk parts. Found a few things on my hunt list ...
> 
> A few months back, my sister picked up and gave me a 1961 Lionel set headed by a 233 Scout-type loco and a 233W whistle tender. Several freight cars, too. The 233 is unusual as far as Scouts go ... this one had both a smoke unit and magnetraction.
> 
> Anyway, the shell on the 233 was toast ... cowcatcher and front section all broken off and missing. The 6017 caboose (very common) had a missing section to its roof, and several other cars had missing knuckle coupler finger-grab things. And, finally, a "barrel ramp" car had a pretty trashed plastic barrel ramp (no railing, broken/missing corners, etc.).
> 
> So, I was on the hunt ... for cheap, fix-it stuff.
> 
> Most significantly, I found a 246 Scout loco shell that's a perfect match for the 233 (number tags aside). A quick repaint and re-number, and it'll fix the 233 just fine. East Coast train parts had repro knuckle coupler fingers, along with a repro set of barrels and a brake wheel for the ramp car. And, at 4:00, as the show was wrapping up, I spied a 6017 caboose in a junk-pile bin ... dusty, but otherwise in perfect shape. Grabbed it. Also grabbed a few misc prewar freight car wheels for random use down the road, a Lionel history book, and a HO car re-railer gizmo.
> 
> Total spent on train goodies: $32. Total spent on hamburger and soda: $3. Total spent on gas getting to/from the show: $34.50 (!!!  !!!)
> 
> I have to say, with the exception of some junk/repro finds above, I always go to these shows with the highest of expectations, thinking that I'm gonna find some great prewar/postwar treasures at a steal. Doesn't happen. I saw a very nice 221 post war loco ... guy wanted $240. Yow. (I ebay bought mine a while back for $135 or so with whistle tender.) Another guy had a pretty 238 prewar loco -- the big, heavy streamline ... wanted $450 for it! (I see them go on ebay for around $250.)
> 
> So, it's fun to go to these things. But in the end, I think the value is often in the junk-finds, rather than the treasure-finds.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Man...your cruiser gets terrible mileage.
$3 bucks for a burger & soda? California burger?

$32 bucks on a pile of junk?:thumbsup::laugh:

As long as you had a good time, that's all that really counts.


----------



## T-Man

I am back, had fun, had luck. It wasn't till the end till I hit junk ally.
I did buy a complete engine that needs nothing. Imagine me getting soft.
A Texas Special 1055. Half price. It actually looks good. Now I have some thread fodder to sow. Pic forth coming here.

I saw the cattle shed roof at the Port Hobby table, the man knew Timboy by an S scale forum.
I bought an AF third rail clip on for 5 bucks. One never knows what you need. He was also the guy that had the box of cattle houses but I passed this time.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> I am back, had fun, had luck. It wasn't till the end till I hit junk ally.
> I did buy a complete engine that needs nothing. Imagine me getting soft.
> A Texas Special 1055. Half price. It actually looks good. Now I have some thread fodder to sow. Pic forth coming here.
> 
> I saw the cattle shed roof at the Port Hobby table, the man knew Timboy by an S scale forum.
> I bought an AF third rail clip on for 5 bucks. One never knows what you need. He was also the guy that had the box of cattle houses but I passed this time.


No burger and soda?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

OK, A third of a tank of gas. 15 bucks.
Three burgers came to 3.65 at BK in Reading. NO soda.
The daughter had to try the Bagel World Sandwich. $4.66 or something like that.
1.50 in NH tolls.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> OK, A third of a tank of gas. 15 bucks.
> Three burgers came to 3.65 at BK in Reading. NO soda.
> The daughter had to try the Bagel World Sandwich. $4.66 or something like that.
> 1.50 in NH tolls.



Live free or die.....then they put up tolls.:thumbsdown:

3 burgers! now your talking!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Man...your cruiser gets terrible mileage.
> $3 bucks for a burger & soda? California burger?
> 
> $32 bucks on a pile of junk?:thumbsup::laugh:
> 
> As long as you had a good time, that's all that really counts.


Ha ha ...

I do love my PT Cruiser, but the thing certainly does drink some gas. That said, with gas here in RI/MA now over $3 a gallon, I opted to hunt for cheaper stations on gasbuddy.com before I headed out. I found a station off of Rt 24 that was selling for $2.83 cash price, while everyone nearby was $2.97 and up. At $3 bucks a gallon, I think gasbuddy is a great hunting/savings resource ... if I can save $0.14 x 14 gallons, I've got a couple of extra bucks in my pocket.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> I am back, had fun, had luck. It wasn't till the end till I hit junk ally.
> I did buy a complete engine that needs nothing. Imagine me getting soft.
> A Texas Special 1055. Half price. It actually looks good. Now I have some thread fodder to sow. Pic forth coming here.


Congrats, T-Man ... looking forward to your Lone Star State show-and-tell pics!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ha ha ...
> 
> I do love my PT Cruiser, but the thing certainly does drink some gas. That said, with gas here in RI/MA now over $3 a gallon, I opted to hunt for cheaper stations on gasbuddy.com before I headed out. I found a station off of Rt 24 that was selling for $2.83 cash price, while everyone nearby was $2.97 and up. At $3 bucks a gallon, I think gasbuddy is a great hunting/savings resource ... if I can save $0.14 x 14 gallons, I've got a couple of extra bucks in my pocket.
> 
> TJ


Then you can get fries with your burger.


----------



## T-Man

*1055*



big ed said:


> Live free or die.....then they put up tolls.:thumbsdown:
> 
> 3 burgers! now your talking!:thumbsup:



I like the state motto reference.:thumbsup:
Charge them up!

Here is the first.
Made in 1959/60 It's a plain Jane No e unit, no front coupler.










Then??????


----------



## Big Ed

It looks in great shape T. The Texas Special.

I just love "junk" boxes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I got a CNJ crane and a 6-7600 lighted caboose.












One of the engines from JamesH w/t tender, runs great.:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltrainhead

Nice all of you i got some moss for my trees and you would never believe what i looks like well thats at least what my mom says


MARIES FLOWER


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


>


Is that the AF clip on thing you were talking about ??? Like for powering some automated cars and such???

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Yes I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Big Ed

Maybe you all thought I was kidding about liking the American Flyer cow on the track. 
Then I got to thinking maybe you never saw one?

This is what I am talking about.:thumbsup:
It moves out of the way when the train comes.











No Anton it's not my picture. (time stamp:laugh


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> It moves out of the way when the train comes.


All the time? Every time? C'mon ... just once, I'd bet that the cow isn't paying attention and gets turned into hamburger by the oncoming train. :laugh:

TJ


----------



## tooter

Like most everything else I get, it isn't new... just new to me. 



















It's a really old Roundhouse Service Caboose. It's quite heavy with a diecast base, and solid diecast toolboxes.


----------



## tjcruiser

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*new box car*

just won a new bc rail box car . pictures to follow when it arives


----------



## gc53dfgc

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


well you could say that for the most part . . . 









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
New Rivarossi 4-6-2 heavy pacific and blue comet heavywieght passenger cars. The engine is a NMRA special made locomotive and this is one of a limited run of 1000 I think.









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
New Athearn C44-9W made by GE in BNSF Heritage #1 and a BNSF covered hopper (is the technical term covered grain hopper?)









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
Bachmann Spectrum GE 44Ton switcher in Rio Grande paint scheme has directional lights and a engineer in its cab.









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
Four coal hoppers with realistic loads and an EMD CSX paint scheme locomotive of some sort. I have not been able to identifie it because the box I got it in was not to the correct engine, help would be nice. This loco is DCC.









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
A brand new Buch Ford police car to keep my layout's roads safe from hazards and drunkee's.









By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02
A sort-of new (only to me) Tyco auto carrier. (cars not included)

You all may be wondering how one could afford such a splurge well i'll tell you. November 24th was my birthbay and I got everything for my birthbay except the four coal cars and the CSX engine which i bought at a train show.
Also to all those who dislike eBay so much everything was gotten off eBay except for the auto carrier, CSX engine and coal cars, the Switcher, and the police car. So the rare steamer, Blue Comet cars, BNSF loco, and the grain hopper all were gotten off eBay for very cheap prices. If you hardcore eBay haters still hate it then wait till you see Christmas. So what do you all think of my new toy's?


----------



## Big Ed

nice additions for your RR Empire.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> All the time? Every time? C'mon ... just once, I'd bet that the cow isn't paying attention and gets turned into hamburger by the oncoming train. :laugh:
> 
> TJ



I guess no one on the site every saw the S gauge 
Cow on the track piece?


Are you going to see if The Smokestack would weather those new trains a bit for you.

You ought to tell what scale they are if you want to.


We have a lot of "new" people,
who might want to know but don't want to ask. 

I like the steamer passenger set.:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

By gc53dfgc at 2010-12-02








[/quote] So what do you all think of my new toy's?[/quote]

I *really* like your 44 ton switcher!:thumbsup:

Ebay is good for getting old stuff, and I use it all the time.

Just got this little wooden box car off ebay...










Greg


----------



## Big Ed

I like that, Greg.:thumbsup:

Needs a little window and smokestack?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Ok 2nd edition of new things

All trains are HO scale (I keep forgeting to tell people this for some odd reason) including the police car.

The CSX train is actually very detailed and came prewaethered and am very happy with it's look. (sorry smokestack)

I also have a tyco shell tank car that I got but have to get either new trucks or wheels so it will actually roll. That and the autocarrier I might have smokestack weather for me if he promises to go easy on the rust and use some dirt and grime powders on them and not just rust.

Thanks Big Ed, 

The passenger set is my newest addition and is by far not finished I still have to find a baggage car, the diner car, some other car that i think was the sleeper, and maybe an extra coach car for a longer nicer looking train. All cars are Blue Comet (Jersey Central Lines) premiere train and the engine is a Rivarossi 4-6-2 Heavy Pacific that does not have the Blue comet symbols but rather the symbols of the NMRA and is a special train made for them that i got off ebay and couldn't dare paint over because it is one of only a few, plus from a distance once I install the Elesco water heater it will look exactly like the Blue comet which is fine by me.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Big Ed,

I have one for HO scale except the train stops when it get close to the cow then i move cow off track and the train proceeds.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Ok 2nd edition of new things
> 
> All trains are HO scale (I keep forgeting to tell people this for some odd reason) including the police car.
> 
> The CSX train is actually very detailed and came prewaethered and am very happy with it's look. (sorry smokestack)
> 
> I also have a tyco shell tank car that I got but have to get either new trucks or wheels so it will actually roll. That and the autocarrier I might have smokestack weather for me if he promises to go easy on the rust and use some dirt and grime powders on them and not just rust.
> 
> Thanks Big Ed,
> 
> The passenger set is my newest addition and is by far not finished I still have to find a baggage car, the diner car, some other car that i think was the sleeper, and maybe an extra coach car for a longer nicer looking train. All cars are Blue Comet (Jersey Central Lines) premiere train and the engine is a Rivarossi 4-6-2 Heavy Pacific that does not have the Blue comet symbols but rather the symbols of the NMRA and is a special train made for them that i got off ebay and couldn't dare paint over because it is one of only a few, plus from a distance once I install the Elesco water heater it will look exactly like the Blue comet which is fine by me.



CNJ Thats why I like it.:thumbsup:
After you get it all in HO you can pick one up in O too.

I have been looking, but waiting.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> I have one for HO scale except the train stops when it get close to the cow then i move cow off track and the train proceeds.


The S scale one works off track power.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed -- I like the cow thing. Hope you find one. But you have me worried ... I see Bambi there in the background ... she's not gonna go running on the tracks, too? 

Greg -- Great looking little wood car. Perfect fit to your theme. One super-tiny, eenie-weenie detail caught my eye, though. That's supposed to be a sliding door. If it (in real life) were to slide open, it would likely have another "dog" or two on it's bottom edge (mounted to the cab side) to hold the bottom of the door in position. Maybe add some simple black-painted "dogs"? I know ... I know ... nitpick ... nitpick ... Sorry!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Ed -- I like the cow thing. Hope you find one. But you have me worried ... I see Bambi there in the background ... she's not gonna go running on the tracks, too?
> 
> Greg -- Great looking little wood car. Perfect fit to your theme. One super-tiny, eenie-weenie detail caught my eye, though. That's supposed to be a sliding door. If it (in real life) were to slide open, it would likely have another "dog" or two on it's bottom edge (mounted to the cab side) to hold the bottom of the door in position. Maybe add some simple black-painted "dogs"? I know ... I know ... nitpick ... nitpick ... Sorry!
> 
> TJ



Darn rivet counter!


They should have named the accessory MOOOO VE!


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Darn rivet counter!


It's fun to count rivets ... when they're someone ELSE's rivets! 

I know ... I know ... "go to bed, TJ ..."

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

i got an early Christmas present from the better half!. 
there 53' trailers. she was hoping they would fit on my athearn spine car set but alas they are way too long! 
they will still look great in an intermodal loading yard or occupying highway space!.


----------



## Big Ed

nsr_civic


Nice, what are they HO...N?

Nice looking tractors.:thumbsup: Are they die cast?


----------



## nsr_civic

They are 1/87th scale so there close ho,
The bodys on the tractors are dicast with plastic interiors and plastic chassis. The chassis on the purple and yellow tractors are slightly distorted so ill have to go at them with a file!


----------



## Big Ed

nsr_civic said:


> They are 1/87th scale so there close ho,
> The bodys on the tractors are dicast with plastic interiors and plastic chassis. The chassis on the purple and yellow tractors are slightly distorted so ill have to go at them with a file!



Nice looking rigs.:thumbsup:

I was doing a little cleaning in the train room and came across my Lionel Big Rigs.


----------



## tjcruiser

nsr_civic said:


> They are 1/87th scale so there close ho


1:87 scale *is* HO, right?!? How much closer can one get?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> Nice looking rigs.:thumbsup:
> 
> I was doing a little cleaning in the train room and came across my Lionel Big Rigs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5881


ED. How messy is your train room, when you can misplace 15 big rigs:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> 1:87 scale *is* HO, right?!? How much closer can one get?


Actually, 1:87 *is* close to HO scale...1:87.1 is true HO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Smokestack Lightning said:


> ED. How messy is your train room, when you can misplace 15 big rigs:laugh:


I carried up stairs 30 big black garbage bags of clothes! I think she kept every piece of clothes for the twins since they were born!

I told her to get rid of them as I was sick of looking at them and need the room for the trains.

After that I went through a bunch of big boxes of my Lionel and organized them a little.

Little by little I am seeing the other side of the basement.

I had a picture showing part of my Lionel storage boxes looking from my layout to the proposed path my line will be taking over to the other side of the basement but can't find it.

I got 3 big boxes of N and around 10 big totes full of HO.
Also one big box each (N and HO) of buildings.
I found some O buildings I forgot I had too.:laugh:

I have come to the conclusion that I have TO MANY TRAINS!


----------



## jzrouterman

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


A Woodlands Scenic vinyl grass mat(50" x 100") and two Atlas Trainman RS32s. I couldn't find the road name that I really wanted though, as both of these began as New York Central, but because my wife is such a master at changing engine and car idenities, they are now both Rio Grande, complete with stripes and all.

Now wheather Rio Grande really ever had such engines as these, I have no idea. If not. then that explains why we couldn't find Rio Grande in this model. Nevertheless, I chose this model because I wanted a couple of road/switching engines that were not too big or too small. These fit the bill nicely.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

no such thing as too many trains


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

big ed said:


> I carried up stairs 30 big black garbage bags of clothes! I think she kept every piece of clothes for the twins since they were born!
> 
> I told her to get rid of them as I was sick of looking at them and need the room for the trains.
> 
> After that I went through a bunch of big boxes of my Lionel and organized them a little.
> 
> Little by little I am seeing the other side of the basement.
> 
> I had a picture showing part of my Lionel storage boxes looking from my layout to the proposed path my line will be taking over to the other side of the basement but can't find it.
> 
> I got 3 big boxes of N and around 10 big totes full of HO.
> Also one big box each (N and HO) of buildings.
> I found some O buildings I forgot I had too.:laugh:
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I have TO MANY TRAINS!


Have a contest. Like Shay. To unload your old stuff to good homes. Have one of your pets choose the winner


----------



## nsr_civic

I could always help ya get rid of that ho and n stuff


----------



## modeltrainhead

thank you to nsr_civic and i got it after school today, 

and plus what kind of couplers are those i never saw em ever in my life not even in my model club we use what you guys call horn hook 

and these are not my pics my camera is dead


----------



## Littlefoot14

modeltrainhead said:


> thank you to nsr_civic and i got it after school today,
> 
> and plus what kind of couplers are those i never saw em ever in my life not even in my model club we use what you guys call horn hook
> 
> and these are not my pics my camera is dead


Those are knuckle couplers, pretty standard in this hobby.


----------



## Littlefoot14

1 Custom Painted Athearn Genesis Norfolk Southern SD70MAC
2 Athearn BB Canadian Pacific AC4400
1 Athearn RTR AC4400 GE Demonstrator
1 Athearn SDP40 NH
3 Sets of 5 unit well cars
2 48Ft containers
1 89ft boxcar
1 Atlas 2 Bay Hopper
1 unknown Caboose

I think thats it, i do way to much buying and selling


----------



## cabledawg

I'll post up pics as soon as the kids unwrap everything at Christmas, but I'll tell you guys what they got. Everything is HO scale except the last train set; it's G scale.

KFC building kit and firehouse kit, as well as a DPM 2 story building (cant remember the kit #)
Tyco SF 250 ton crane and tender
Bachmann UP USRA 0-6-0 loco and tender w/DCC
Bachmann DCC EzCommand setup
DCC decoder for one of the DC locos we have now
Bachmann UP F7 B-unit
waiting on an auction for Walthers Oscar and Piker kits
Bachmann Big Haulers Royal Blue train set

And we are also looking for any Micro Machines train sets. We have a few (Galoob Lines, Rio Grande pass, and bullet train) but we dont have much track. I want to get more track and maybe start a small layout for the MM, seperate from the HO and G scale layouts.


----------



## nsr_civic

haha i actually just found my micro machines set yesterday. i forgot i had it!.


----------



## green_elite_cab

I got some PATCO-1 cars

Yay high-speed transit! I also think i got some more Arrow III EMUs since i last posted here.


----------



## tjcruiser

Green,

Nice. I like that office building in the background. Tony here on the forum has been looking for sources for buildings like that. Kit? Custom?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## green_elite_cab

Its a Walthers Kit, "The Bralick Building".


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Ok Just got back from the train show in White Plains NY and picked up a nice set of switches, a few used box cars and a Pennsy Keystone Set for my son for Christmas. I am still looking for a Strasburg lionel set without the track and transformer. Can't find anyone breaking the set up


----------



## tjcruiser

Chief,

I grew up in New Rochelle ... many years ago. Is the train show still at the County Center building? I remember a few of those as a kid.

TJ


----------



## tkruger

*Train Show Find*

Finally found the Berkshire that I had been looking for, for a long time at a local train show. A Mantua 2-8-4 (cast boiler) still in the original box for $25. Nickel Plate Road tender. 
















Also a BN GP20? Lionel 








And many thanks to Shaygetz for a great transaction to add this DD-40 to my fleet.









The local shows also yielded about a dozen unbuilt kits.


----------



## shaygetz

Glad you enjoy it...sorry about that pilot

These are new old kits I have to carry me through the winter...

...an old Binkley coach from the 50s...










...and 2 old Comet freight car kits from 1939...


----------



## tooter

Hey shay,

*Cool* old binkley kit...:thumbsup:









Is that a big block of wood in the box? 
Do you have to *CARVE* the car? 
That should take all winter! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Hey shay,
> 
> *Cool* old binkley kit...:thumbsup:
> 
> Is that a big block of wood in the box?
> Do you have to *CARVE* the car?
> That should take all winter! :laugh:
> 
> Greg



 That's the roof...don't even have to shape the ends, they put some nice end castings in the kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger

Here are the kits / pieces in need of repair that I got from the last two train shows.
Ones that I have built to date:








Others that I need to work on:


----------



## cabledawg

Where do you guys find these car kits? I love building stuff, usually model cars and now buildings for the layout, but building my own rail cars would be a hoot as well. Who makes them? Good websites to check out? Are they complete with everything or do you still need to buy wheels/couplers/decals?


----------



## shaygetz

cabledawg said:


> Where do you guys find these car kits?


I have a friend in another state who loves flea markets and yard sales...he finds this stuff for me and has a pretty good idea of what I'll pay for it. He'll just buy it up and bill me...

These kits are complete, a rare thing back in the day as most kits required you to buy trucks and couplers separately. The Comet kits retailed for 35 cents each in '39, the Binkley was originally $5.95 in '57.


----------



## shaygetz

Hey T...I see that Roundhouse 3-in-1 rotary plow you're hiding in plain sight...lust, envy, greed are tryin' to overtake me...:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg

shaygetz said:


> I have a friend in another state who loves flea markets and yard sales...he finds this stuff for me and has a pretty good idea of what I'll pay for it. He'll just buy it up and bill me...
> 
> These kits are complete, a rare thing back in the day as most kits required you to buy trucks and couplers separately. The Comet kits retailed for 35 cents each in '39, the Binkley was originally $5.95 in '57.


Guess I can check ebay when I get home. I'll spend the rest of tonight doing some research on brand names and such.


----------



## tkruger

shaygetz said:


> Hey T...I see that Roundhouse 3-in-1 rotary plow you're hiding in plain sight...lust, envy, greed are tryin' to overtake me...:thumbsup:


That was found at the show last month at the NYS fair grounds. I am waiting t put it together until I can figure out a way to power it . Only issue with the 3-1 kits is that some of them call for additional parts that are no longer available.


----------



## tkruger

cabledawg said:


> Where do you guys find these car kits? I love building stuff, usually model cars and now buildings for the layout, but building my own rail cars would be a hoot as well. Who makes them? Good websites to check out? Are they complete with everything or do you still need to buy wheels/couplers/decals?


Walthers still makes some nice kits. They cost as much as the RTR ones but IMHO half the fun is in the building. Also I take pride in pointing at a train and being able to say all of those cars I made, even if they are not perfect. In addition to that when building from a kit things like couplers and trucks can be changed to what ou like. 

Check you LHS. Dispatch Junction, near me has shelves of NOS kits. Athearn Blue Box, Roundhouse and others. EBay is a good spot to look but be careful what is being charged for shipping. I find allot of the best bargins at shows.


----------



## beavis

Just got a Digitrax Chief system for free, along with the Lionel HO scale challenger and two other steamers that I have no clue who made them but both have dcc installed.

My cousin works at Lionel as an engineer and these were in his lab so he gave them to me:thumbsup:

Pics suck, gotta get my wife's camera. But the bottom two trains are a Proto heritage 2000 USRA Heavy 2-8-8-2 unlettered w/sound and dcc and a Broadway Ltd. Paragon J1E 4-6-4 unlettered w/ sound and dcc.

anyone know where to get lettering for those?


----------



## nsr_civic

my better half just bought me the walthers cornerstone container crane. and i still think shes hiding something else for Christmas. ill get pix when it comes in!!!


----------



## cabledawg

Actually got our Big Hauler last week, but just now got pics of it on the track. The loco needed the entire pilot wheel set rebuilt. the plastic T was busted in half and the wires were ripped off. Not sure how it happened, looks like it got twisted too far and snapped. But I rebuilt it and it does work. The loco is slow though. With the cars in tow, it struggles to pull, but without the cars, it chugs right along. I might have to grease the car wheel assemblies, but I think the loco might need a new motor or something.










I'm already looking for the baggage car ad coach that match this set.


----------



## machinejack

Well I have scrounged up a real nice Lionel 1688E with it's original cars one owner. 
I ought a Lionel 252 center cab electric with 2 607 Pullmans and a 208 Observation car. Only thing the wife found them on the doorstep and wrapped them up and put them under the tree bummer got to wait on Santa.


----------



## Big Ed

machinejack said:


> Well I have scrounged up a real nice Lionel 1688E with it's original cars one owner.
> I ought a Lionel 252 center cab electric with 2 607 Pullmans and a 208 Observation car. Only thing the wife found them on the doorstep and wrapped them up and put them under the tree bummer got to wait on Santa.



That would mean WAR in my castle!

Steal your trains!


----------



## beavis

machinejack said:


> Well I have scrounged up a real nice Lionel 1688E with it's original cars one owner.
> I ought a Lionel 252 center cab electric with 2 607 Pullmans and a 208 Observation car. Only thing the wife found them on the doorstep and wrapped them up and put them under the tree bummer got to wait on Santa.


My wife did the same thing to me with some ridding gear I bought for my dirt bike.... grrrrr:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed

beavis said:


> My wife did the same thing to me with some ridding gear I bought for my dirt bike.... grrrrr:thumbsdown:



At least I hope they pay for them!


----------



## beavis

More freebee's from my cousin.

A proto 2000 B&O GP30

and a Walthers trainline Union Pacific FA1

both with DCC and sound!:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

beavis said:


> More freebee's from my cousin.
> 
> A proto 2000 B&O GP30
> 
> and a Walthers trainline Union Pacific FA1
> 
> both with DCC and sound!:thumbsup:


I envie you and your cousin.


----------



## beavis

gc53dfgc said:


> I envie you and your cousin.


It's nice living a mile from Lionel's HQ!


----------



## gc53dfgc

where is there headquarters at anyways. I know they have a plant up in Lima Ohio.


----------



## beavis

Chesterfield Michigan!:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

is that somewhere close to Traverse City?


----------



## tooter

Choo choo got a new choo choo... 









It's a Roco.


----------



## modeltrainhead

Yes although not train related BUT FUN


And choo choo Does love his CHOO CHOOs  

NO LAUGH darn


----------



## beavis

gc53dfgc said:


> is that somewhere close to Traverse City?


No, it's about 30 miles north of Detroit.


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Choo choo got a new choo choo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Roco.


it's so pretty. I also like the new rolling stock you got for it.
I am thinking of getting some UK stuff for my Hornby live steam mallard to pull around and maybe get me a new loco or two off ebay.


----------



## cabledawg

Got this today to add to the Micro Machines setup. Looking at another auction with a ton of track and a steam loco train (all ours are diesel right now).


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*My twins*

I'm just got this

wanted to try to get this pics proper


----------



## cabledawg

All the christmas stuff up and running. I'll just attach the pics, they're too big to post and I'm too lazy to resize.

Edit: I just realized I dont have a description of what was new in the pics.

This is a building we picked up while in Fargo last week. Shcultz Garage from DPM, but we are using it as a tractor and implement store (hence the reason for all the heavy equipment in the background). You can also see the caboose onthe right: I repainted that one. It was all yellow, and I painted the roof grey, the catwalks black, and added the red pinstriping on the sides and roof edges. Looks alot better, not so bland.










The TYCO crane car and tender. I repainted them to UP colors, but since I didnt have UP orange, I tried to make my own. One was too yellow, the other too orange. Testors paint makes the UP orange, so I'll buy that and redo them both with the full UP color scheme.










The 0-6-0 DCC steamer the kids wanted. Doesnt pull much; we usually just have two cars behind it. I also made the cable spools on the gondola. Old thread spools with some telephone jumper wire wrapped around it. Glued the ends down so it doesnt unravel and voila, a cheap and lightweight cable spool.










Here is the KFC we repainted and modified to look like a burger joint from our hometown. I still need to make the sign and the carhop canopy, but that is for a later time.










Here is the firehouse. I was going to leave the front doors of so we could drive the trucks in and out, but decided we could just park them in front. Ecto 1 on standby!


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*my grampas trains*

just got this home today








































last one is my uncles


----------



## TONOFFUN80

*bc rail stuff*

















not even shur if these were ever run on bc rail tracks or if my gramps just lioked this type of engine








one on left powered the right hand one is a dummy








both powered with dcc


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow! Great loco collection ... I really like those steamers! Happy to see you'll be running Grandpa's stuff.

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80

ya after alot of cleaning as most of these have not seen the track in 2+ years


----------



## SkyArcher

Ton of fun, you got some nice stuff!!

I got this American Flyer 18B transformer last week. Boy I spent a lot of time researching AF Transformers and put in a low ball bid and won this transformer. When the transformer showed up, I was like "HOLEY SHOOT!! I was expecting a smallish transformer and was shocked to see this monster transformer in the box! The dang thing is big enough to run a full sized locomotive!! Somehow I just didn't see the scale of this thing in the pictures on Google.

Cleaned it out, replaced the power cord and polished the case with Pledge and now I have to build another room for this monster. I like it. I think that I'll keep it...


----------



## tooter

This is a little 15 Ton Industrial Mack loco...




























At only 1 5/8 inches long, the Mack is the smallest loco I have. It's a Jordan kit that's powered by a Bachmann 44 Ton loco truck.

Greg


----------



## TONOFFUN80

oh how cute


----------



## NIMT

choo choo,
That is one sweet looking unit!
Is it DCC?
Sean


----------



## nsr_civic

looks like those kadees need new trip pins huh greg.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I guess I have been failing to post up what I have been buying, but here is my most recent purchase


----------



## tjcruiser

Sky --

Great looking transformer. Block out some extra time, though. Just like with pilots who have to go for FAA recertification each year, I think you're gonna have to spent a couple of days onsite at the Transformer Simulator Center to be able to operate that thing safely and properly ... looks like some beefy power!

The Hiawath looks great in the foreground. Is that still a Marx motor in there for now?

Greg --

I can't imagine how an actual motor fits inside that little Industrial Mac. Next time you have 'er opened up for any maintenance, snap a photo of the insides/motor, if you have a moment. It has to be a super compact gearing setup.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

NIMT.COM said:


> choo choo,
> That is one sweet looking unit!
> Is it DCC?
> Sean


Hey Sean, 

The guy who built it offered to put a decoder in it for me, but I'm only going to run low tech DC because my planned layout will be very small and only run one engine at a time.

Greg


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg --
> 
> I can't imagine how an actual motor fits inside that little Industrial Mac. Next time you have 'er opened up for any maintenance, snap a photo of the insides/motor, if you have a moment. It has to be a super compact gearing setup.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Hey TJ, 

Sure will...

Bachmann 44 Ton Switcher powered trucks are very popular for motoring critters because each truck has its own smooth 5 pole motor and can pick up it's own current independent of the other truck. Both axles are driven and there is intermediate reduction gearing between the worm gear and the axle gear, as well as 1:1 transfer gears between the two axles. The motor's brass worm gear is quite large and also acts as a flywheel.


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

Wow ... that's amazing packaging / engineering, with high-output torque transmission, too. I don't think old-school Lionel boys on my end would know a 5-pole armature if one whacked us in the head ... just old/simple 3-pole stuff. I remember how impressed I was a few months back with Stillakid or Reckers (not sure which) posted some pics of an AF (or Marx???) motor that had the armature windings configured in a helix fashion such that the motor maintained a more even torque distribution as it spun around ... very clever.

Thanks a lot for posting those under-the-hood pics. I'll stick with my old-school toys, but I am ever amazed to see the creativity in "what's out there" with other stuff.

Cheers,

TJ

Update ... ahh ... it was Reckers with a neat thread on his AF GP7 loco ... fabulous helix armature design.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4785


----------



## tooter

oops... sorry, TJ... I accidently responded to your post by *editing* it instead of *quoting* it. 

I think it's back to how you wrote it now. 

While I have a couple of modern locos, the majority are old time circa 1950-1970 simple low tech DC engines. They're my favorites. 

Those are called shaded pole motors, and although it's an old time-honored idea, some modern can motors have returned to that clever design. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> oops... sorry, TJ... I accidently responded to your post by *editing* it instead of *quoting* it.


Ha ha ... no problem ... I've done the same thing on my end ... the trials and tribulations of being a Mod!



choo choo said:


> Those are called shaded pole motors, and although it's an old time-honored idea, some modern can motors have returned to that clever design.


"Shaded pole" ... Neat! I didn't know that terminology. A very clever armature design, indeed.

Thanks, Greg !!!

TJ


----------



## IlliniViking

I had these for a little over a week, thought I would finally post a few pics.

UP Loco:









IC Loco:









NW Caboose:









IC Boxcar:









Grain Elevator, just built over the last week:









A few structures to be built:


----------



## cabledawg

Again not new, but new to me. Athearn blue box heavyweight passenger cars. Three coaches, one RPO and one baggage car. Not in bad shape, they all need a little work.



















BTW, these will make 18"R curves, but its scary. Gotta go really slow and backing into the terminal is just about impossible. These cars are going under the knife to shorten them up about 3" each. Eventually the trucks will be swapped out with 2 axle trucks and coupler boxes added to the bodies vice the truck mounted ones on there now. Should keep me busy for a weekend or so.


----------



## tooter

cabledawg said:


> These cars are going under the knife to shorten them up about 3" each.


...or you could shorten them *to* about 3" each...


----------



## tankist

choo choo said:


> This is a little 15 Ton Industrial Mack loco...
> 
> Greg


missed that one earlier. wow that is a nice one


----------



## nsr_civic

heres my almost complete walthers cornerstone MiJack crane.

















still needs decals and weathering.


----------



## tooter

That's a *really* cool crane, civic... :thumbsup:

What kind of rails does it roll on?

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic

none its an independent unit for truck to train or vice-versa.


----------



## cabledawg

choo choo said:


> ...or you could shorten them *to* about 3" each...


I kept trying to get a set of those, but I was always outbid more than I wanted to pay or sniped last minute. I'm still looking on ebay for an O&P set. Fingers crossed........

But for now, we'll just chop a few down and call it good. This body style has planty of detail on the sides to hid cut lines.

NSR-
Does that crane actually work or is it just static for display?


----------



## nsr_civic

i wish it were operational. the cross beams lift and lower and the hoist unit slides side to side to simulate real working. but no motors.


----------



## cabledawg

Well darn it!


----------



## nsr_civic

that's what i said... i didn't have enough for this one though...
http://www.internethobbies.com/hehoopcocrki.html


----------



## concretepumper

nsr_civic said:


> that's what i said... i didn't have enough for this one though...
> http://www.internethobbies.com/hehoopcocrki.html


Now thats cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg

nsr_civic said:


> that's what i said... i didn't have enough for this one though...
> http://www.internethobbies.com/hehoopcocrki.html


HOLY MOSES! I've probably got that into my entire setup right now. But there is a price for coolness.............


----------



## nsr_civic

and its fully dcc controlled!. hahaha.. now i just need to hit the lotto!


----------



## tooter

nsr_civic said:


> none its an independent unit for truck to train or vice-versa.


Oh, I see now...
The wheels on your model looked like they had grooves in the middle, unless they're for mounting tires.

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic

actually they are supposed to be painted black and weathered to look like tires but i think ill just find some lego or toy tires that will fit.


----------



## harley-guy

cool lookin. couldnt u do some modifiying and make it powered civic


----------



## nsr_civic

i doubt i could get this one powered. i may experiment with a scratch build of a powered one later though...

mock action pix!!!


































































i got bored!


----------



## tooter

Got this really neato Roundhouse old time crew car caboose with Kadees on ebay for $6.30...


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg,

That's HUGE ... nice, but huge for you. You're not gonna do a David Copperfield saw-in-half job, are ya'?

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic

thats a nice lookin one greg. those roundhouse kits are nice!


----------



## tooter

Discontinued Roundhouse stuff are my favorites because they made such a wide variety of really oddball old timer cars...










Not sure if I want to shorten this one yet because it of the nice steps, truss rods, and toolboxes. Anyways, it's already only 30' long, and everything I have is 30' and under.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Discontinued Roundhouse stuff are my favorites because they made such a wide variety of really oddball old timer cars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I want to shorten this one yet because it of the nice steps, truss rods, and toolboxes. Anyways, it's already only 30' long, and everything I have is 30' and under.
> 
> Greg


lookin good greg.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eldon

I have received a new steam engine last week , and modifying its content .
I am making it fast and more modifiable .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just picked up the MTH Railking PCC Electric Street Car with Proto-Sound, great fun! 










I'm still tinkering with all the options and features, but my grandson loves the action and sounds.


----------



## tooter

Hey John, 

That's a *really* cool trolley! :thumbsup:
Are you going to lay some embedded street track? Does it go "ding ding ding"? I have an old DC trolley, so I have to make the sounds myself. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with the track, though I'm guessing it'll get standard track. I was thinking along the lines of using my standard tubular track, but putting some material between the rails and recessing it. That would probably look almost as good as the real track.

As far as the "ding ding", it does that and a whole lot more. It has station stops with crew talk, doors opening, squealing brakes, etc. You can manually do station stops or use insulated track sections to automate them. There are a host of options to change the behavior, I'm just running in the default mode right now. The mind boggles at the possibilities of using this thing.


----------



## tooter

No one makes O gauge street rail so you'd be on your own...
Outside the rails, the street could be plaster troweled to the height of the rails. Between the rails would be tricky because you'd need to leave gaps for the wheel flanges, and have the center rail exposed enough to pick up current.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I think I'd be looking to just put something pretty thin between the rails to make it appear like it was filled in. There is a recessed three rail track for roads, the name escapes me.


----------



## T-Man

For three rail there is K line super streets.

It has auto cars but they are more like trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's it, but it's pretty expensive to run a long trolley run with that, so I may have to resort to plain tubular track.


----------



## tankist

my re-wiring project advances, I broke down and got me one of these 

Digitrax PR3 USB interface. was bundked with PS14 that will be used to feed the stationary decoders.


----------



## NIMT

Anton,
Have you used the PR3 before? JMRI? They work great together, Programing, sound, and control are all great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it doesn't run on the present O27 layout, but it sure looks great sitting on my bench charging it's battery! 

This is the Railking S-2 Turbine with Proto-Sound. No plastic here, this thing weighs a TON. I hope it can climb a grade with all that beef.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Great looking loco. It pains me to say it, but that's much more realistic looking than the postwar Lionel turbine PRR's. I hope it runs as good as it looks!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it runs a couple of feet on the little piece of track it's sitting on, but I have to slap some track together with O31 curves to see it run for real. The battery was discharged anyway, so I just have it sitting there charging for 24 hours, then I'll give it the real test.


----------



## Xnats

John that is really nice, congrats on that addition. 

I'll throw my new items in. It is not as nice, as John's but way better then tankist's white box :laugh:

WooHoo, I'm a N Scaler now  
The pride of the fleet
Got a few cars to start off with too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've always been fascinated by N-scale. I was at a train show, and they had an N-scale train with 130 cars, I was amazed that those tiny engines could pull that many. I did "heft" one of the cars, it was light as a feather.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I put together a quick oval of O31 track and fired it up. Runs fine, but the battery is bad, so I had to stick an alkaline one in temporarily while I order one. One of the traction tires also worked it's way off, and looking at them, they're pretty dried up, so I'll be ordering them too.


----------



## NIMT

Xnats,
Take care of that N scale, Loco Feed it well and maybe it will grow up to be a big and strong ho loco! :laugh: :laugh:   :laugh: :laugh:
Sorry could not resist! 
Nice CSX! :thumbsup: The details on those are amazing.
Now get it off the carpet before you kill it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I couldn't resist! Every layout has a fire emergency now and then, so I figured I'd better be equipped. 

This is Lionel 6-11988 NYC Fire Response Unit. It's TMCC equipped and has Railsounds, sounds great. You can also trigger the siren (LOUD) and flashing beacon from the remote controller. Just the thing to deal with those nasty fires that crop up from time to time on your layout.


----------



## NIMT

That's just not fair!!! (Temper Tantrum)
I have never seen anything like that in HO!
That's it I'm selling it all and going O...
Opps, may have over reacted just a little.
Now on to the kit bashing table batman!
Were going to make us one of those for HO!
Cool rail fire truck car thingy!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think my grandson is going to wear this out in short order, looks like his kind of train!


----------



## tooter

I had no idea they made O scale critters like that! 

I just got a passenger car for the little steamer... 










But it doesn't have coupler pockets to convert to Kadees. 
Does anyone know how to convert a car with no pockets? 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's pretty cute, love that "old train" look.


----------



## flyboy2610

choo choo said:


> I had no idea they made O scale critters like that!
> 
> I just got a passenger car for the little steamer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it doesn't have coupler pockets to convert to Kadees.
> Does anyone know how to convert a car with no pockets?
> 
> Greg


I just got a DCC Bachmann 0-6-0. I have 2 others, non DCC. they all have dummy couplers molded right into the front pilot. I used some strip styrene build modify the front to add a Kadee #119. You will probably have to do the same thing to that coach. Good luck!


----------



## NIMT

Greg, What scale is it? I've got them for N and HO.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

It finaly showed up 

i got my MRC prodigy advanced to day in the mail

SO Happy now to finish getting the layout out of my 
grandma's basement


----------



## NeoGen

I recently bought Walthers EMD GP9M-Norfolk Southern:









Waiting for its arrival.


----------



## gc53dfgc

NeoGen said:


> I recently bought Walthers EMD GP9M-Norfolk Southern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for its arrival.


there is no picture just a big red X

OK now its showing up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't see a picture.


----------



## NeoGen

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't see a picture.


I have reup the pic...


----------



## flyboy2610

I went to my LHS for a package of Kadee couplers. Honest, that's really all I intended to buy! I got to browsing the shelves. I walked out with this:








It is a Rivarossi 4-8-8-2 cab forward, #4257. The cab lettering says it is an AC-12, but 4257 was actually an AC-11, so Rivarossi gets the wagging finger of shame for that one!
The MSRP was $499.99. His original price was $249.00
I got it for $100! 
It has no wiring or anything of that sort for DCC, it's DC only (for now!), the tender has no electrical pickup, there is no wire connection between loco and tender. The tender coupler was a horn hook style that was split in the rear, enabling it to snap on and off it's mounting post. It came in a red box, and the date on the parts sheet (which is in Italian) has a date of 1990 on it. This thing has never been run, there is absolutely no wear on the traction tire (of which I am no fan) at all! The LHS owner says that he lubed it before putting it on the shelf, and I believe him, because he is an honest guy and I know from past experience I can trust him.
I will convert it to DCC when I have a layout on which it can actually run. I will be replacing the tender coupler with a Kadee unit and draft gear box. The tender trucks are held on by plastic pins which snap into the tender bottom. Those will be replaced with something a bit more secure.
I am very happy! I have wanted one of these for a long time. Now, all that's left on my locomotive want list is a UP 9000 series 4-12-2. But that may have to wait a while.
Does anyone know how to get the tender shell off these things? I tried but it didn't want to come off, and I don't want to break it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjcruiser

Flyboy,

Looks like you got the couplers ... and a WHOLE lot of engine inbetween! Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The picture is back!


----------



## Big Ed

100 bucks?

Nice!:thumbsup:

does it have a motor inside?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Scored this little number on eBay for $70. It's a Williams GG-1 with a diecast shell and dual DC drive motors. Shell is in excellent condition with just a couple of small dings.

Started at $100, but the E-Unit (electronic) doesn't work, so I got a price adjustment. I'm planning on converting it to TMCC/RailSounds so the old reverse board will be a trash can liner. 12 wheel drive and really healthy sized DC motors, so it should be able to pull a decent number of cars on the grades I'm contemplating. I put it on the track and cranked up the transformer, holding it back, it has a healthy pull. 

Might be another "let's do it by pictures" job for the O-scale forum.


----------



## tooter

Wow... first a big cab forward and then a big eloc... you guys are really scoring excellent bargains! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it gets more expensive after I stick a couple hundred worth of electronics in it.


----------



## NIMT

Is that not what it's all about, Buy it cheap install electronics and sink a boat load of cash into it! That's what I've done for years!


----------



## flyboy2610

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, it gets more expensive after I stick a couple hundred worth of electronics in it.


Yeppers! By the time I'm done, I'll probably have as much into it as if I'd just bought one with all the bells and whistles already. But then I wouldn't have the fun of doing it myself!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT.COM said:


> Is that not what it's all about, Buy it cheap install electronics and sink a boat load of cash into it! That's what I've done for years!


That seems to be what's happening a lot now.

I've found that the Williams stuff seems to lend itself to upgrading, the inside of the GG-1 will have tons of room when I remove the old electronics board. Biggest issue will be where to put the speaker so I get good sound...


----------



## Xnats

Got this, some turnouts and a few odds and ends.


----------



## tooter

This is trivial compared to some of the stuff you guys are getting. It's my first European freight car to go with the European steamer... 










Got it off ebay. The old fashioned Era I rolling stock with spoked wheels are hard to get a hold of used. I couldn't even find a current Google listing for this one so it must be discontinued. Naturally it got converted to Kadees, and luckily it had sockets so they popped right in. 

Greg


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> ...the European steamer...
> 
> 
> Greg


You gotta Glaskasten!!!!? Is there no justice...alas, sigh, groan...I've been lookin' for one of those boogers for years...and THERE is IS...a Glaskasten...alas, sigh, groan...:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Hey Shay, 

They're not hard to find. Search for *Roco # 63228*. :thumbsup:

I bought mine from Eurolokshop.com. It wasn't cheap ($166) but Eurolok had the best internet deal that I could find at the time. Just checked... they're still in stock. 










It's Era I, and really short at only 80mm buffer to buffer. I'm pretty sure they can't be found used because they were introduced as a new product in 2010. The detailing is *exquisite *...but *no* lights or DCC.

Greg


----------



## x_doug_x

my own father ripped me off from a train set i was going to buy at the hobby store. i carried it to the counter to ask how much it was and he heard the price and said i'll take it and won't let me pay him for it. he's got it packed in his suitcase ready to take back to florida. irritating kinda....

anyways i bought 6 027 remote switches brand new from the hobby store today for 60 bucks after taxes.


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> I bought mine from Eurolokshop.com.
> 
> Greg


That's the easy way...the way I do it takes way more time and way less money...remember...I'm the guy who finds 4-8-8-4 Big Boys for $25 

Those Glaskastens have been offered by several manufacturers over the years, Marklin, Roco and Flieschmann being the big 3...I'll bide my time, it will come around at my price eventually. Actually hope to pick up one in live steam 45mm as well.


----------



## gc53dfgc

shaygetz said:


> I'll bide my time, it will come around at my price eventually. Actually hope to pick up one in live steam 45mm as well.


Not for no $25 dollars you won't.:laugh:


----------



## x_doug_x

shaygetz said:


> That's the easy way...the way I do it takes way more time and way less money...remember...I'm the guy who finds 4-8-8-4 Big Boys for $25
> 
> Those Glaskastens have been offered by several manufacturers over the years, Marklin, Roco and Flieschmann being the big 3...I'll bide my time, it will come around at my price eventually. Actually hope to pick up one in live steam 45mm as well.


lol, gotta shop around for them good deals. they always come around.


----------



## shaygetz

gc53dfgc said:


> Not for no $25 dollars you won't.:laugh:


Sounds like the gauntlets have been thrown down...:thumbsup:

A great deal of the enjoyment I get out of the hobby is the ...er... great deals I find


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> That's the easy way...the way I do it takes way more time and way less money...remember...I'm the guy who finds 4-8-8-4 Big Boys for $25


Since I'm old, I have more money than time only because I don't have much time...  



> Those Glaskastens have been offered by several manufacturers over the years, Marklin, Roco and Flieschmann being the big 3...I'll bide my time, it will come around at my price eventually. Actually hope to pick up one in live steam 45mm as well.


When I was looking for them, I didn't find any Fleischmann references, but I did find one pic of a discontinued Trix, and found German forum references comparing the Trix loco to the Roco. I stay away from Marklin, because I don't want to get involved in AC three rail. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> Since I'm old, I have more money than time only because I don't have much time...


Funny thing, when you reach retirement age, you suddenly start thinking about how to spend all the money before you go.


----------



## x_doug_x

in the last 2 days i picked up
3 027 right switches
3 027 left switches
lionel colating station building kit
lionel elevated trestle set
lionel barel shed
lionel short trestle
lionel operating santa hand car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Busy boy!


----------



## tooter

Hey Doug, 

Did you get your Lionel stuff at a train show?

Got any pics? 

Greg


----------



## cabledawg

It's new, but I had to assemble them myself. Made the two tables for our expansion, one 4x8 and the other 2x8. Elevator bolts for the legs so we can level it out, and its modular so if we have to move the tables or move the house, it comes apart easily.




















I also built the bench for my daughter to stand on so she can watch the trains. Doubles as a sleeping cot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I see no tracks, is that a wooden railway?


----------



## cabledawg

Tracks are on their way. Wanted the tables done first. And yes, that is the old wooden Thomas stuff the kids have recently started playing with again. Figured we could have the wooden set up until the other stuff gets here.


----------



## NIMT

cabledawg,
That's too cool! 
So where's the blue prints for us track expansion inspectors to approve?


----------



## cabledawg

Ask and ye shall recieve...........










The red lined stuff on the left is the existing setup. Everything to the right of that is the expansion. We are limited on space in the basement, so this keeps the intrusion of floor space to a minimum but allows the kids to reach everything easily. And keep in mind, this was one of the first designs I did with AnyRail and needed to keep it simple for the kids and cheap for me. The idea as to get it to where two kids can run at the same time, but not have to worry about getting in each others way, but still have it so that if we moved and only had room for one board, that we could use one 4x8 section and it will function independant of the rest. And yes I know its monodirectional; my kids are running this most of the time. I dont want them worrying about switching puzzles at this age.

If you guys want to get into it, I'll start a thread inthe layout forum so we dont hog this thread. But really there isnt much more to explain than what I just did.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cabledawg said:


> Tracks are on their way. Wanted the tables done first. And yes, that is the old wooden Thomas stuff the kids have recently started playing with again. Figured we could have the wooden set up until the other stuff gets here.


Keep the kids happy, always a good plan.


----------



## NIMT

Sweet!!!:thumbsup:
The model rail road board has approved you plans for expansion sir!
Simple kid friendly design but looks like a blast to run!


----------



## cabledawg

Thank you sir! 

The existing stuff is supposed to be "town", the center section is farmland, and the other table will be "industrial" with a lumber plant. The plan is to have a place to drop logs and wood chips on one side and pick up boards and paper products on the other. This way we can use just about any freight car and incorporate it into the layout. May not be entirely realistic, but again, these are kids, they have an imagination. You cant really see it, but there will be a board to cover the back track on the 2x8 section so when the train goes into the tunnel on the left, it isnt seen until it pops out by the plant. Poor mans way of having the train come in and out of the layout without it ever actually leaving.


----------



## tooter

Hi Dawg, 

Your wooden tracks bring back memories. I loved wooden pushtrains when I was kid, and things really haven't changed much today. 

You're sure off to a *really* good start on the expansion with those nice sturdy tables. :thumbsup:
Can't wait to see when the new tracks are laid.

Greg


----------



## cabledawg

We've got two big tubs and one smaller one full of wooden train stuff. Tracks, buildings, tunnels, bridges, and more trains than I want to count. Lotsa goodies we've collected over the years.

Choo, those tables are sturdy to boot. The legs are 4x4's so the elevator bolts cant split the bottoms, the side rails are 2x4 and are 2' apart with four evenly spaced crossmembers, and 3/4" MDF top. The legs were supposed to be drilled with threaded inserts so they could bolt onto the table frame, but the local hardware store never had enough of what I needed, so I just used a metric ton of 3" wood screws. Doesnt wobble, wiggle, or teeter once its leveled out though :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Dawg,

Great looking layout for the kids. I especially like the curving path of the roadway, town, etc. Keeps things interesting. Looking forward to your progress.

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Go Pack Go!!*

So I had the day off yesterday and my wife said lets go to the BIG city, so we go to Green Bay! Now she has no clue to whats going on as the City is about to explode w/ Green & Gold all over the place. Dear lets go over to Oneida St. and do some shopping....WOW never knew there could be so many people with the same day off:laugh: Well we shopped til we dropped and I got this question..".Do you want to go by Enginehouse Services and get yourself something?" My jaw dropped..THUD! We are on an austerity budget with our son graduating this year(Dec) and our Daughter going to study abroad(NOT that broad) in Madigasgar(not the Movie)! Didn't tell her about the Tip I got Sat. night so I walked out with this stuff! :thumbsup::laugh::laugh: Gotta be a little sneaky now and then.....she didn't even look in the bag! Can't do this again...she's GOOD!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice move, I doubt that'll work twice!


----------



## MacDaddy55

Yeah Gunner I can't pull that off again for some time. she really lets me do my thing with the Trains but when its time to save....WATCH OUT!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just gotta' catch her in a weak moment. I'm currently paying the bills, so my wife doesn't see all the money that I've blown recently on TMCC and Legacy stuff!  I'm sure it'll come back to bite me, but then I'll already have everything.


----------



## shaygetz

Got these two...

...this great bit of Bachmann cheese from 1979, an E60CP...literally a passenger loco in freight colors---Rock Island "Bankruptcy Blue" at that---, by way of Sean...










...and this SF cable car from another forum, traded a few cars for it...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the trolley, very neat.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the trolley, very neat.


 Thanks, I quite like them myself (_while restraining inner rivet counter that wishes to correct the term "trolley"_:thumbsup They're pretty good runners, leaving me to wonder if it won't suffer a similar fate to one I modified earlier...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If it's not a trolley, exactly what is it. More correctly a streetcar?

That bus is something else as well, where in the world did you find that. That has all the earmarks of a home build.


----------



## gc53dfgc

A cable car is a car that has a metal grab that is triggered by pulling a handle that grabs a continuesly moving cable under the road and the operator releases it to go into nuetral and then activates brakes with another handle to stop the car. Trolley are similar but instead of being powered by a cable they get there power from overhead catanary lines that in turn power electric motors that turn the wheels on the trolley.


----------



## concretepumper

shaygetz said:


> Thanks, I quite like them myself (_while restraining inner rivet counter that wishes to correct the term "trolley"_:thumbsup They're pretty good runners, leaving me to wonder if it won't suffer a similar fate to one I modified earlier...


This is the coolest ever! I recognize this bus as a Diecast collector. Thats a Johnny Lightning 1:64th Partridge family Bus. What did you use for the chassis?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> A cable car is a car that has a metal grab that is triggered by pulling a handle that grabs a continuesly moving cable under the road and the operator releases it to go into nuetral and then activates brakes with another handle to stop the car. Trolley are similar but instead of being powered by a cable they get there power from overhead catanary lines that in turn power electric motors that turn the wheels on the trolley.


I see no stinkin' cables.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If it's not a trolley, exactly what is it. More correctly a streetcar?
> 
> That bus is something else as well, where in the world did you find that. That has all the earmarks of a home build.


gc has you covered...they're technically cable cars, built with no motors or power devices at all. They work through a series of cables under the streets of SF, run by operators called gripmen.

The early daze of electric trolleys gives birth to their names. They used to collect power from the overhead wire through a roller skate like device called a trolley. They soon went to the more familiar poles but the name trolley stuck.

The bus is a Johnny Lightning offering. I removed the floor and modified the floor of the cable car to fit in the bus, adding a bent fence for a pilot. It runs quite well and has more than a few eyes rolling at train shows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, since I figured it was running powered on a track, I also figured it wasn't a cable car anymore.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since I figured it was running powered on a track, I also figured it wasn't a cable car anymore.


Compromises...modeling is filled with compromises...:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

with DCC it might actually be bossible to make a cable car system.

Here's how I figure it.

The rails the cable car ride on are DCC powered to control a two function decoder onboard.

Function 1 could be for lights

Function 2 could power a little claw that closes and opens to grab the moving cable under the layout.

The only way I figure to brake the trolley is to have the wheels so that they have enough friction or go with a 4 function decoder like this

Function 1 would be front and rear headlights.

Function 2 would be cable car interior lights.

Function 3 would be cable claw arm.

Function 4 would be a little rod that slows the trolley when it is activated.

No more need for compromises if a company would just do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's possible to do almost anything, given time and money.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I took the plunge and got my first Legacy equipped engine. I must say, it is pretty neat with the improvements and detailed touches over the TMCC stuff.

I like the tricky running lights, green for forward and change to red when you're going the other way. I wonder if that's a real SD-80 thing or just something Lionel invented because it was cute?

The Railsounds 5 audio is way improved, and they must have done some work on the speakers as well.


----------



## concretepumper

Wow John! That thing is SWEET! O Scale right? The light thing is a cool touch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, O-scale. The Legacy stuff is going for a king's ransom, so getting a dual motor one with all the goodies was nice. Not sure I'll be buying another one any time soon, but this one will be fun anyway. 

They really got carried away with the headlights too, they light up the room!


----------



## tooter

Some European cars arrived in the mail today to go with the European steamer...


----------



## NIMT

Choo Choo,
What is that cool looking car at the end, Caboose?
Looks like it's got a cow catcher on the back?


----------



## tooter

The bumpers and coupler pockets happened to be in line with each other...










It's a Fleischmann old fashioned Era I European baggage car. .. but it is kind of caboose like. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Talk about a contrast between the old and the new!


----------



## tankist

Greg, if i'm not mistaken these are also equipped with dynamic coupling - keeps the cars almost buffer to buffer close on straight line but extends in turns t make room.


----------



## tooter

Yes, tank...
The couplers extend when deflected. Quite clever. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Talk about a contrast between the old and the new!


Yeah, I've really been taken by the old fashioned charm of the European stuff once I found out that Era I (1871 to 1920) rolling stock had spoked wheels... 










Greg


----------



## NIMT

They do have incredible detail and yep charm!


----------



## Dave Sams

*Pop machine*











Its hard to capture the effect with a point and shoot digital.











You just have to be here.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice, but it would be much better if Cindy Crawford was standing next to the soda machine! 

(Seriously, very nice detailing!)

TJ


----------



## Dave Sams

tjcruiser said:


> Nice, but it would be much better if Cindy Crawford was standing next to the soda machine!
> 
> (Seriously, very nice detailing!)
> 
> TJ


Just missed her!

When she saw the camera, she went inside and turned out the lights.


----------



## cabledawg

Dood, I need one of those for my desk!


----------



## cabledawg

Got my new track for the expansion on the layout.










Ignore my daughter, she sees a camera and the posing begins.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well I have not gotten to much recently but I was given Unstopable the movie for Valentines day. Should be getting some new goodies soon though.


----------



## NIMT

A friend set me some goodies, lots and lots of short and long trailers!


----------



## concretepumper

Sean that is a very cool selection of trucks and trailers you got there! The logging trailers are sweet!


----------



## wmsuggs

*New stuff*

I am new to the hobby, but I have gotten some new stuff from hobbylinc and my LHS for the past couple of weeks. I am getting some weathering and scenery books from hobbylinc. should be here tomorrow or Sat. for the weekend.

wes


----------



## tooter

Hi Wes, 

Sounds like you're off to a good start. :thumbsup:
I've bought lots of stuff from Hobbylinc. They're a competent business that gives good service.

Greg


----------



## tankist

spent all my railroading allowance for near future and got some new items from member on neighboring forum. 


SBB Swiss crocodile Be6/8











OBB (Austrian) E94 











Prussian G8.2 
after 1920 known as BR-56 when all the separate German railways were united into DRG










Wurttemberg Class C












some era appropriate coaches + a baggage




























French BB 7200










Pair of Swiss Re 4/4 mark 4 (AKA Re440 ) in need of work.


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton,

You steamer-head, you !!! Way to go, dude ... I knew you had some steamer passion deep down inside!

I especially like the detailing of the drive wheels on the Class C ... very, very realistic.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey Tank, 

I see you bought from Larry, too.
The stuff he sold was in excellent condition.

Now we're both "Eurotrash"... 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like you spend the entire 2011 budget! 

Great looking stuff.


----------



## tankist

Thanks guys. i can barely walk away from the train shelf now. 

TJ, while the C steamer i'm actually calm about (and absolutley not a fan of the color), what is interesting is the history behind german railways. i had to read up on it (i always tend to know all i can know about my locos). quite amazing that each german "state" manufactured their own locos. that Class C Loco is based on american design (anyone sees 4-6-2 pacific in it ?  ) is unique to wurttemberg while the Bavarians and Prussians were closer to English steamers but still had distinguishing features.



choo choo said:


> Hey Tank,
> 
> I see you bought from Larry, too.
> The stuff he sold was in excellent condition.
> 
> Now we're both "Eurotrash"...
> 
> Greg


yep, good guy to deal with (this is not first time) and since e got a bunch in one go we negotiated nice deal. i'm happy my SO went with this and i didn't miss out on this unique opprtunity.

but condition was excellent only for the most part. there are some missing parts and spot of serious damage on the crocodile's body , but i think i will figure this out. on a plus side i got a nice surprise to - extra red swiss loco. i think between the two i will manage to piece a complete one.

oh and yeah, i was eurotrash for some time now, lol :laugh:
i already had couple pieces. but when it comes to european freight i'm no competition to you


----------



## gc53dfgc

I got a little suorise at an amazing price.
Check it out...








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

And yes this 100+ dollar kit cost me just 10 dollars. I found it at my local Salvation Army and it amazingly had all the parts to it. You may be wondering what a 3 foot long 2 foot tall model ship has to do with trains? Well it will be in the new harbor/fishtank. It will be a completely free floating ship when I am done with it.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

My older sisters gave me a Revell model of the Cutty Sark when I was 10. I built the thing pretty quickly, got interested in the history of sailing ships, and have been designing boats pofessionally ever since. Who would have thought that a tag sale model would direct someone's future career?

Did you know that the real Cutty Sark (in England) suffered a tragic fire a couple of years ago. The museum hopes to rebuild, but it'll be a long road.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I walked her decks years ago. In her hold she had a collection of carved maiden figures for the ship's bow. It was at the Portsmouth maritime museum. I never heard of the fire !


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> I walked her decks years ago. In her hold she had a collection of carved maiden figures for the ship's bow. It was at the Portsmouth maritime museum. I never heard of the fire !


A vacuum cleaner left on?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-put-their-feet-up-as-blaze-ravaged-ship.html

Poor old gal they say they will rebuild her.


Before








Fire









After









Edit, 
they say they need 25 million to rebuild it.
Anyone going to donate?


----------



## Dave Sams

New this week.












It works well.

(Someday, I'll figure out how to embed a video, not today! )


----------



## T-Man

There is also a Museum in Greenwich, my memory is vague. The Cutty Sark is there along the Thames, not Porstmouth.
That would be my fist trip in 1989. A 15 tube ride from London. The Musuem also has the uniform from Lord Nelson from his last battle. ALso at Greenwich is the Naval Consevatory with the Zero logitude mark.


----------



## Big Ed

Cool Dave, what does it do?
Does the dog bark?
Are you going to cut a hole in the table to level it out?

I just found the video button on my camera and signed on to u tube.

It worked!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> There is also a Museum in Greenwich my memory is vague.



A museum for the Cuttysark? Greenwich Connecticut?


----------



## Dave Sams

big ed said:


> Cool Dave, what does it do?
> Does the dog bark?
> Are you going to cut a hole in the table to level it out?
> 
> I just found the video button on my camera and signed on to u tube.
> 
> It worked!:thumbsup:





I have a Youtube, but you don't want to see all of my videos. If I could determine how to embed it, I'd put it on.

The swings go back and forth, pretty cool.

The dog is the on/off switch.

No holes planned for now. I kind of like the chunky-mounting tab visible-fake green-Lionel look.


----------



## Dave Sams

Ok, Now I have it!

Nothing like making the same mistake over and over.








The sweak in the background is the dryer. 

Work on the train / fix the dryer.

I choose "work" on the train.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave -- Neat! How does that work? Is there a moving magnet in the base?

T-Man, Big Ed -- The National Maritime Museum in Greenwich (England, Ed !!!) ... one of the best in the world.

The HMS Victory, HMS Warrior, and the raised hulk of the Mary Rose are all at the Royal Naval Museum in Portsmouth (that's England, too, Ed!).

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Dave -- Neat! How does that work? Is there a moving magnet in the base?
> 
> T-Man, Big Ed -- The National Maritime Museum in Greenwich (England, Ed !!!) ... one of the best in the world.
> 
> The HMS Victory, HMS Warrior, and the raised hulk of the Mary Rose are all at the Royal Naval Museum in Portsmouth (that's England, too, Ed!).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



No need to yell.
Yes I know that since I Googled it after T's post, which wasn't finished yet when I replied back to him.
(Somehow I always answer T's posts before he finishes them.:laugh

I have never been to England. 
New England yes all over, but Old England no.

Cuttysark is rich in history. What a shame!


----------



## tjcruiser

I do think they'll eventually rebuit her, though it'll be a long financial challenge in this economy. I think the Sark is one of only 3 true clipper ships left in existance.

You should "hop across the pond" at some point ... the south coast of England is beautiful in the summer ... lots of little towns, pubs ... beautiful fields / scenery. Very nice place to visit.

TJ


----------



## Jammer Six

I saw the Cutty Sark on my trip to London.

We were staying in Blackheath, and it was a nice walk away.

Just sayin'...

Back in those days, a "nice walk" was a lot longer than it is today.


----------



## Dave Sams

tjcruiser said:


> Dave -- Neat! How does that work? Is there a moving magnet in the base?
> 
> T-Man, Big Ed -- The National Maritime Museum in Greenwich (England, Ed !!!) ... one of the best in the world.
> 
> The HMS Victory, HMS Warrior, and the raised hulk of the Mary Rose are all at the Royal Naval Museum in Portsmouth (that's England, too, Ed!).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



Well, as soon as I got it, I took it apart.

Sure enough, there are numerous gears and 2 flat pieces with magnets which move back and forth under the swings. It takes a moment or two for them to smooth out and if they aren't level they don't swing as well.

If you look closely, you will see a washer under the front.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's probably something you could kit-bash pretty easily, just run one of the really slow clock motors under it with a magnet.


----------



## Dave Sams

I also got The Hot Box.

As seen at night. Near 2 existing buildings. They look red, and the interior will be painted some time.







The interior and exterior lighting is very good. LEDs for RR lanterns by the doors on the front and back. Interior lights are regular lights.

The smoke unit has a blower. It transmits quite a bit of noise to the table. I think by putting a piece of foam under the base, it will quiet down.

The smoke unit puts out the smoke! You can fill up your train room in no time at all. I'm going to have to try my LGB fluid.

As delivered, this thing is heavy! The base is a plaster like material and the car is well built. But, the smoke unit is either on or off by a switch on the bottom. Not too convenient if the car is not near the edge of the table.
I took it apart and put a wire from the switch to my control pannel. I can now control the smoke unit remotely.

Since I like to BBQ, it is a nice addition to the layout.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That is pretty cool!


----------



## tooter

Got some new freight cars...


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey, Greg ...

What the <bleep>  is that on the back of the tanker ... an outhouse?!? And is the guy on the hopper coming or going ... and I do mean "_going_" ?!?



TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey tj, 

These cars are Era I rolling stock (1871 to 1920) and had no connecting pneumatic brake lines, so some of the heavier cars had Brakeman's Cabs where the Brakeman would manually operate the car's mechanical brakes with a rotating lever during descents, while being sheltered from the weather. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohhh ... very interesting. I'm amazed what I learn here on the forum.

Sidebar ...

I've taken the family up and down on the cog railway that runs up to the top of Mt. Washington in NH a few times. An inclined loco pushes one passenger car up to the top, then preceeds it on the ride down ... during which, a brakeman in the passenger car very actively "rides" the brakewheel the whole way down ... too tight, and he'll be fighting the loco ... too loose, and he'll be on top of (!) the loco. Very fun to watch.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

I bet that's really neat to see such an old fashioned mechanical skill. Being a good brakeman is an art. 

...and that's the rule on steep grades.
Engine on the *downhill* side of the cars.


Greg


----------



## tjcruiser




----------



## tankist

love that early steamer of yours, Greg.

I won a 15" Elo touchscreen on ebay today! will be perfect to display and operate JMRI panel. this was a opne frame kiosk unit so i will need to build some kind of enclosure for it. 
construction of intermediate hardware control panel is canceled


----------



## B.C.RAIL

That's cool Tankist.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


>


Cool pics, tj... the view looks absolutely beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

Got a new 12-pack of Walther's Goldline ore cars LS&I on clearance for $90. Now I just need to make some ore loads.


----------



## novice

My newest acquisitions:



















Unfortunately I can't use either as the couplers don't match the trains I have now


----------



## Xnats

That caboose is really nice, good luck with the coupler conversion.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I suppose you could put modern trucks on it...


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I suppose you could put modern trucks on it...


Wouldn't changing the couplers devalue the caboose - not sure if it has any value but would think it would?

Sorry for the off topic


----------



## Bman

sstlaure said:


> Got a new 12-pack of Walther's Goldline ore cars LS&I on clearance for $90. Now I just need to make some ore loads.


Cool, I didn't know what LS&I was so I hit wikipedia, Lake Superior and Ishpeming, a good ol' Michigan RR. I had to laugh at the nickname section though, one "nickname" was named after the daughters of the first General Manager, the other was "Lazy, Slow and Independant"


----------



## Bman

Not really train related but I am using it to store my Model RR supplies. I got the Jumbo size filing cabinet from a silent auction at work, 42" wide and almost 6 feet tall. All for a large sum of $6, took two people and a little pain to get it into the basement, but so far I like it.

Sorry about the shadows (no flash), but using the flash just washed everything out, it was the lesser of to evils.


----------



## tjcruiser

Novice,

Very nice prewar caboose. I would suggest you do NOT change the coupler. Instead, pick up a few more prewar tinplates with latch couplers!

Check the roof ... it looks like you need to slide it aft a bit.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice

tjcruiser said:


> Novice,
> 
> Very nice prewar caboose. I would suggest you do NOT change the coupler. Instead, pick up a few more prewar tinplates with latch couplers!
> 
> Check the roof ... it looks like you need to slide it aft a bit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ - the back is actually a little bent and I don't have the skill to "unbend" it.

I won't change the couplers per your response to my other thread.

Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## tooter

Got a nifty little ore car...


----------



## novice

I really like that loco choo choo - does that ore car dump? Very nice. You've got some great, interesting train stuffs.


----------



## tooter

Hi novice, 
While the ore car is nicely detailed, it doesn't actually dump. There's a certain old timer "narrow gauge" look that I go for. 

Greg


----------



## jzrouterman

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


Last month I purchased a Bachmann SD40-2. I've always been an Athearn and Atlas man, so I had my reservations about it. It's turned out though to be one of my best engines. It also runs great with my other engines. Though it was never advertized as being such, along with being advertized as all wheel drive, it's also all wheel electrical pick up as well. It came as a Lake Eerie, but is now a Rio Grande. 

This last week I purchased a Walthers New River Mine coaling site, a Walthers Cinder conveyor/Ash Pit kit, and a Grandt Line East Terrible Mill & Mining kit. I also bought two packs of Atlas 22 inch radius track (code100) along with a couple of packs of both metal and insulated railjoiners.

JZ


----------



## raleets

JZ,
I also bought a Bachmann SD40-2 last month. Snared it on eBay for $26! :thumbsup:
It runs like a fine Swiss watch, smooth as glass. Every now and then it's fun to get lucky, right? Mine is a Conrail by the way.
Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Bought some more BC Rail stuff and a wooden caboose already painted, that I'll be using for my fictional railway.

BCOL: 1860 Gondola (2) Life-Like
BCOL: 4069 40' Boxcar (2) Roundhouse
BCOL: 9234 40' Gondola (2) Roundhouse
BCOL: 9256 40' Gondola (1) Life-Like
BCOL: 9304 40' Gondola (1) Life-Like
Unmarked Off-center caboose (1) Silver Streak(edited)









I forgot the Make of the wooden caboose, but I will find out soon. Unless someone can guess a name of a manufacturer that made wooden cabooses that I might be able to reconize.









I now have three of these, soon will change the numbers of these two.









Two of these, soon will change one of them.









Four of these, only showing two to not waste posting space. They're all very similar. One's faded and another is shinny. While these two are in between. Will be changing one of the 9234's and the 9256. #9234 shown here.


----------



## shaygetz

BC...if I'm not mistaken, that 'boose is an old Silver Streak kit that's missing its window frames.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

shaygetz said:


> BC...if I'm not mistaken, that 'boose is an old Silver Streak kit that's missing its window frames.


Could be, sure beats what I thought the guy said. I googled 'Silver Streak' and saw a picture of one very similar to mine.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4388401304/


----------



## shaygetz

That's the one I have...it came partially assembled when I bought it. It's their drover's caboose.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Okay, then it's settled, it's a Silver Streak. *edits original post*


----------



## tooter

Just got a Bachmann Silver Series Old Time Excursion Car...










ModelTrainStuff.com has them on sale over 50% off for just $14.99.

Gonna hack it into a shorty. 

Also got an old time Era I European baggage car, too...










...it's already short enough. Nicely detailed, and both doors slide open too. Converted it with Kadee #18 couplers.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Just got a Bachmann Silver Series Old Time Excursion Car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ModelTrainStuff.com has them on sale over 50% off for just $14.99.
> 
> Gonna hack it into a shorty.
> 
> Also got an old time Era I European baggage car, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's already short enough. Nicely detailed, and both doors slide open too. Converted it with Kadee #18 couplers.
> 
> Greg


you could make two shorty excursion cars out of just that one standard excursion car.:laugh: Can't wait to see the shortified versions.


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Gonna hack it into a shorty.
> 
> Greg


Bet yer palms get sweaty lookin' atta 4-8-8-4 Big Boy, wonderin' howta cut it up into a 2-2-2-2 with a 4 axle tender...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

More like a 1-0-1 with a 2 axle tender to keep it from tipping over...


----------



## 67n69mustangs4me

*Sliver Streak Drovers Caboose!*



B.C.RAIL said:


> Could be, sure beats what I thought the guy said. I googled 'Silver Streak' and saw a picture of one very similar to mine.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4388401304/


Hey B.C Rail! :thumbsup:

That was / is my silver streak caboose you posted the link to in this thread. 

It was neat to see that one of my photos was making the rounds..

I like all the older stuff. Most of my stuff pre-dates me being that I was born in 1970. If you need parts for your caboose, I may have some. 

Sean


----------



## cabledawg

choo choo said:


> More like a 1-0-1 with a 2 axle tender to keep it from tipping over...


So no drive wheels? And only runs on one rail. You could do a 0-2-0. That'd be interesting. Like a Segway for trains :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

cabledawg said:


> You could do a 0-2-0. That'd be interesting. Like a Segway for trains :laugh:



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

OMG ... that's one of the funniest things I've heard on this forum!

What'd'ya think, Greg ... could be the perfect addition to your short-stuff line?!?

TJ


----------



## NIMT

I'm going to need a better set of magnifying glasses to work on the electronics for the new Choo Choo SEG Rail, Or Moto Rail!!


----------



## novice

Not Much, but new to me - I'm really liking the prewar stuff...

Both seem to be lionel - I thought the pullman was American Flyer - but it says Lionel on it?

I didn't have a cattle car or a passenger car... Now I do:


























































I didn't have a coal car - now I do


----------



## tooter

Hey novice, 

Those "tins" are *so cool*! :thumbsup:

I really like the toy look. Do you have an engine to go with them yet?

Greg


----------



## novice

No engine yet Greg - still looking for a reasonably priced one.

I now have what I consider a complete train - Passenger/pullman, cattle, kaboose, gondola (should arrive this week) - just need the loco now.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

Nice prewar tinplate! Right up my alley. That Pullman is early ... 19teens to early 1920's, I think. The 806 is a bit later ... late '20's, early '30's, I think. Guesses on my part, but I can check my Doyle book tomorrow.

Very nice!

TJ


----------



## novice

Thanks TJ, I'm dating the 806 about 27-34 according to Greenberg's

Still waiting for my gondola. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## tooter

Wow... just checked the pre war engines. They're pretty pricey. Keep a lookout for auctions that end in the middle of the week, as their closing prices tend to be lower.

Good luck, novice... :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## novice

choo choo said:


> Wow... just checked the pre war engines. They're pretty pricey. Keep a lookout for auctions that end in the middle of the week, as their closing prices tend to be lower.
> 
> Good luck, novice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Just bought one for $100 with a tender  A bit more than I wanted to spend, but at least I have a full train now - for me anyway.


----------



## tooter

That's a pretty good price. I saw lots that were more. 

But there's no such thing as a full train... 

Greg


----------



## Dave Sams

My latest.

It isn't very realistic, but it adds motion to the layout. More action for the little ones.

I've added a momentary switch to the seating area so they can activate the truck.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> Wow... just checked the pre war engines. They're pretty pricey. Keep a lookout for auctions that end in the middle of the week, as their closing prices tend to be lower.
> 
> Good luck, novice... :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Another tip on auctions is look for those that end at odd times in the day. The peak period is from around 6 PM to 11 PM. I find that those in the morning, or that end in the middle of the night, are better for good deals.


----------



## tooter

...and also be aware of *time zones*. 

It took me a while to figure out that if I have an auction end in the evening here... it's 3 hours *later* back east. hwell:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I'm guessing that bites some people.


----------



## Big Ed

nice Dave is that Lionel?
to bad it didn't move a little further and a little slower.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Here is my newest aquisition.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc


They are plans for a Baldwin G-3 Pacific. You may be wondering why one would be getting such said plans? Well this is one out of two that I plan on getting this one I have already won. As some of you on the forum know I have been doing a lot of research on the Blue Comet and one day if all works right with what I plan to do for a living I will attempt to reconstruct the Blue Comet in true 1:1 scale. Originaly I thought the Ble comet engine was a Heavy Pacific but after months of research I have found out it was a Baldwin G-3 Pacific which is why I am getting original blueprints and plans for G-3 wich is required as this is the main iconic peice of the Blue Comet and so far has been the hardest to find data on let allone whole blueprints that tell me how to build the engine and tender. I presume that getting plans for passenger cars that were mass produced in the area will not be as hard.


----------



## tjcruiser

Dave -- excellent automated dump truck! Love it!

GC -- nice plans, but is that only Sheet 1 of a larger set? The drawing lists some principal dimensions (like wheel base, tender overall length, etc.), but this sheet alone is far from enough information to build something with any substantive level of detail.

Not trying to burst your bubble here ... sorry if it sounds that way. I'm just curious if there's more detailed design sheet drawings as part of a set?

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> GC -- nice plans, but is that only Sheet 1 of a larger set? The drawing lists some principal dimensions (like wheel base, tender overall length, etc.), but this sheet alone is far from enough information to build something with any substantive level of detail.
> 
> Not trying to burst your bubble here ... sorry if it sounds that way. I'm just curious if there's more detailed design sheet drawings as part of a set?
> 
> TJ


No bubble bursting taken. This is just one sheet and I knew it going in which is why I am getting another that actually gives the dimensions of the more detailed parts like what the cab looks like, how the tender should look and so forth. The reason for the two instead of one is that this blueprint gave key aspects like the engines operateing pressure, how much coal and water the tender should hold and the like. So this is the base in essance. I am not sure if there is more than one blueprint that go's with this one or not but plans, blueprints, and info on G3 pacifics are very scarce so I figure get all the plans possible and then use what I need to get from each to get the final product.

It gives the patent number for it so if you know of a website where I can enter a patent number and then get data like if this was a more than one blueprint set at one time?


----------



## tjcruiser

A patent number ?!?!? Could be very helpful. The US Patent Office has a great online data base, including thousands and thousands of scans of original patent drawings. Poke around here:

http://www.uspto.gov/patents/process/search/index.jsp

I do a lot of design / engineering in the marine field. It's completely normal that the design of any boat is actually documented via dozens of individual drawings ... some "big picture", lots of other detailed parts, assemblies, etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> A patent number ?!?!? Could be very helpful. The US Patent Office has a great online data base, including thousands and thousands of scans of original patent drawings. Poke around here:
> 
> http://www.uspto.gov/patents/process/search/index.jsp
> 
> I do a lot of design / engineering in the marine field. It's completely normal that the design of any boat is actually documented via dozens of individual drawings ... some "big picture", lots of other detailed parts, assemblies, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks for the link TJ

Here is a bit of a tease on the second plan since i have not bought it yet.








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
You can see what i mean by this one haveing more detail on certain parts like tender wheels and trucks and the drive wheels and numerous other things.

I figure even with these two plans this will not be nearly enough to make the engine. Still have not seen one of the boiler face that fits into the cab and all the valves and other smaller parts nescesary.


----------



## Big Ed

I guess you were serious.
When you first became a member I believe one of your first questions was about buying or building a Loco.




And you think I have money.
Do you know how much it would cost to build?
Are you going to build it in a garage?

When you build one, please post pictures of the build here.

I am still on a lookout for parts for you.
I still have not found any in my travels.
Be nice if I could find you a shell.

Why don't you settle for the bell off one?
If you can find one.

I almost bought an old CNJ bell here local the guy wanted $1500
I offered him a grand.
It was in excellent shape and came with the mount.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

What's the patent number(s) listed on the drawing?


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> I guess you were serious.
> When you first became a member I believe one of your first questions was about buying or building a Loco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think I have money.
> Do you know how much it would cost to build?
> Are you going to build it in a garage?
> 
> When you build one, please post pictures of the build here.
> 
> I am still on a lookout for parts for you.
> I still have not found any in my travels.
> Be nice if I could find you a shell.
> 
> Why don't you settle for the bell off one?
> If you can find one.
> 
> I almost bought an old CNJ bell here local the guy wanted $1500
> I offered him a grand.
> It was in excellent shape and came with the mount.:thumbsup:


Believe me i know it will cost a lot. No clue exactly but i would figure around 500k to a million and a half at most. I may be wrong but thats what I figure.

I have no plans to build this in the next year or so I figure at least ten or twenty before the construction on the engine is to begine. I have also said that I plan to become a mechanical engineer or engineer in general and work for GM-EMD. Call it crazy but I am hoping that I might after working with them for a long time be able to under take this project at one of their shops working with others who love trains. I know sounds crazy don't it but people have to try.:laugh: 

I don't think I would be happy with just a bell. I could make just about any steam engine with the time, plans, equipment, and money but I chose to eventually build the Blue Comet because it is unique, one of a kind, and sadly no longer in existence and on its way out wich is whay I want to prevent. Their are hundreds of Pacifics still in exsistance and hundreds of other classes of engines but there are no G3 Pacific's left in existence (of known data). I mean it can't be to impossible. The people in the UK reproduced a steam engine that no longer existed and it's called the Tornado so my hopes can't be to far fetched can they?


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> What's the patent number(s) listed on the drawing?


I thought it was the NOS... in the tender picture but that just says that there is more than one paper for the engine. 

I am so confused with the search system that they use. I know it was made at Reading workshops in 1948 I also tried G3, Baldwin, Pacific, Locomotive and got nothing related to anything train related. Could you have a go at it for me since I have no experience with the system and you being in the nautical feild have used the system for parts and things before?


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Believe me i know it will cost a lot. No clue exactly but i would figure around 500k to a million and a half at most. I may be wrong but thats what I figure.
> 
> I have no plans to build this in the next year or so I figure at least ten or twenty before the construction on the engine is to begine. I have also said that I plan to become a mechanical engineer or engineer in general and work for GM-EMD. Call it crazy but I am hoping that I might after working with them for a long time be able to under take this project at one of their shops working with others who love trains. I know sounds crazy don't it but people have to try.:laugh:
> 
> I don't think I would be happy with just a bell. I could make just about any steam engine with the time, plans, equipment, and money but I chose to eventually build the Blue Comet because it is unique, one of a kind, and sadly no longer in existence and on its way out wich is whay I want to prevent. Their are hundreds of Pacifics still in exsistance and hundreds of other classes of engines but there are no G3 Pacific's left in existence (of known data). I mean it can't be to impossible. The people in the UK reproduced a steam engine that no longer existed and it's called the Tornado so my hopes can't be to far fetched can they?



Build a CNJ engine.
Heres a surviving Blue Comet car being used at a restaurant.
You can eat in it and watch the model trains overhead in the car.:thumbsup:
Where you ask?

IN JERSEY OF COURSE!

Clinton NJ.:thumbsup:

!927












You can see it traveling on route 78 I think around the 18 0r 19 mile stick.
Easy on off exit of the big road.
Sits around 500' off the road.


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Build a CNJ engine.
> Heres a surviving Blue Comet car being used at a restaurant.
> You can eat in it and watch the model trains overhead in the car.:thumbsup:
> Where you ask?
> 
> IN JERSEY OF COURSE!
> 
> Clinton NJ.:thumbsup:
> 
> !927
> 
> 
> View attachment 8181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it traveling on route 78 I think around the 18 0r 19 mile stick.
> Easy on off exit of the big road.
> Sits around 500' off the road.


Is that a repainted car?

It must be...The paint scheme and placement does not match that of black and white photos of the cars showing where the blue and white are. Also isn't that a bit bright for the royal, cream, light blue used on the original? I ask because you are a NJ resident and this is your home turf.


----------



## Big Ed

Check this out,


http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.net/eq_jerseycoast.html


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Check this out,
> 
> 
> http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.net/eq_jerseycoast.html


Yep that confirms it. The car at the resturant is an incorrect repaint.:laugh:
The ones at the museum look correct and the one at the resturant the white gos above the windows which is not true to the original. I also have read some books stateing that the original Blue Comet had a Royal Blue for the NJ ocean, a Cream/White for the sandy beaches of NJ, and a Light Blue to symbolize the sky of NJ. With no color photos to back anything color wise for the cars up I just have to go with what I read about the color. I am adding some color to the black and white cars and am trying the said in book method all one color blue and white and the placement of the gold lines on the cars to see what looks best and close to original. The black and white photos thankfully easilly show the difference between white and the blue but the small gold pinstripeing on the cars is harder to tell of its placement. It just takes a lot of time to add color to the photos and have it look right.


----------



## Big Ed

It is an actual CNJ diner car. year...1927:thumbsup:

Give them a break.....they tried.


You, you, rivet counter.


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> It is an actual CNJ diner car. year...1927:thumbsup:
> 
> Give them a break.....they tried.
> 
> 
> You, you, rivet counter.


I'm just joking around. They did pretty darn good for no actuall records (at least that I could find) that give the official paint job of the cars.

am I a rivet counter if I try to reproduce a 1:1 train car as it was originally?
I wonder if all the people who work at GE and GM/EMD are rivet counters as well? I would think they would have to be otherwise your trains just a barralin down the line and you loose half of it because rivets are missing.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT

If your serious about wanting to build a live steam locomotive you better get on the ball man! There are very few certified boiler makers left out there and they are getting fewer buy the day!
I do hope you going to make a scale model of this engine?
Trying to make a full size working version will be down right imposable due to way to many factors to consider, Having ambition is great but be on the realistic side of ambition go for something that is achievable within enough time for you to enjoy it!
Even a scale of the original will be quite the adventure for you to partake in and very admirable too!
Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## gc53dfgc

NIMT.COM said:


> If your serious about wanting to build a live steam locomotive you better get on the ball man! There are very few certified boiler makers left out there and they are getting fewer buy the day!
> I do hope you going to make a scale model of this engine?
> Trying to make a full size working version will be down right imposable due to way to many factors to consider, Having ambition is great but be on the realistic side of ambition go for something that is achievable within enough time for you to enjoy it!
> Even a scale of the original will be quite the adventure for you to partake in and very admirable too!
> Just my 2 cents worth!


I have thought of just makeing a 7 1/2 gauge but I love trains to the core and I plan to hopefully work for GM/EMD (first choice) or GE and build the real things and be a mechanical engineer. I think it would be possible and there are others in this world who are makeing 1:1 reproduction steam engines today as well. I never said I was going to do this alone and i think it would be unberable to do it alone. The A1 Locomotive works builds reproduction steam engines in the UK so why can't others who want to like me do it? I mean out of it all money will be the biggest issue obviously. I could do liek A1 did with the share to the engine funding it's construction or something similar. I think no matter how long it takes I will always love a train.

Your two cents is very good. I'm just the kind of person who is more get up and go and likes to be doing something but will wait the time to get the thing that I desire. Like I said it will take time and i am fine with that. You say there are not many certified boiler makers left? what exactly does one have to do to become certified or can they now a days?


----------



## Dave Sams

big ed said:


> nice Dave is that Lionel?
> to bad it didn't move a little further and a little slower.



Its a K Line 42414.

I saw it first at a show in town where they had an operating layout.

K Line had 2 other construction scenes as well.

I suppose I could slow it down with a resistor, or put it on the 11 volt terminals. But that kind of action is what my audience likes.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

I think it's great that you've set a goal and have such ambition / drive. Good for you. That said, I've been involved in a few museum restoration projects (sailing ships, mostly). And while I don't have a good feel for custom locomotive machine work, I do have some knowledge of design, parts fabrication, boilers, etc. in general. If you're thinking that $1M could pull off a rebuild, I'd suggest that you need to multiply that figure by 5 or 10. Though "one million" sounds wonderful to anyone, the dollar doesn't really go that far when you entail custom machine work, custom tooling, etc.

Keep you're ambitions high, though ... every great project always started with someone's dream!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> GC,
> 
> I think it's great that you've set a goal and have such ambition / drive. Good for you. That said, I've been involved in a few museum restoration projects (sailing ships, mostly). And while I don't have a good feel for custom locomotive machine work, I do have some knowledge of design, parts fabrication, boilers, etc. in general. If you're thinking that $1M could pull off a rebuild, I'd suggest that you need to multiply that figure by 5 or 10. Though "one million" sounds wonderful to anyone, the dollar doesn't really go that far when you entail custom machine work, custom tooling, etc.
> 
> Keep you're ambitions high, though ... every great project always started with someone's dream!
> 
> TJ


Ok thank you, I did not truly know how much it would or will cost to do but seeing as a can buy a running EMD F7 unit with wonderful paint and fully certified for 150K a million sounded about right. what would require the 5-10 million for the build besides the obvious steel and metals required for it? I know certain machines are used but wouldn't GM have some of those nescesary machines? Please bear with me as I really want to one day do this but need to make sure that all the nescesary things will be done to garantee it's success. Another thing, would A1 locomotive works (the people who built the Tornado) have the required tools for such a build seeing as this is U.S. and not U.K.?


----------



## tjcruiser

I think a major portion of the cost would be labor costs ... often specialized labor costs. Now, if you can put together a team of dedicated volunteers (per a RR museum, perhaps), then you can skim a huge portion off of the required outlay.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Look at the one they built in england. most of the machines to build the steam engines didn't exicst anymore. they got it done so i'm sure you can too
just keep looking for the right stuff. Not to be nagetive but they had a hard time finding equipment and people that had the knowhow in 2006 nevermind 10-20 years from now. there a link to the news story.

www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/​article4445559.ece


----------



## gc53dfgc

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Look at the one they built in england. most of the machines to build the steam engines didn't exicst anymore. they got it done so i'm sure you can too
> just keep looking for the right stuff. Not to be nagetive but they had a hard time finding equipment and people that had the knowhow in 2006 nevermind 10-20 years from now. there a link to the news story.
> 
> www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/​article4445559.ece


not to be more negative but that link no longer works and reports a 404 error. The server for it might be down at the moment to though.

They have all the equipement and stuff now so there are probably the required plans for them out there and the maachines could still be around in 10-20 years depending on if A1 stays in buisness. I would figure aside from money my biggest issue would be the people with the know how which I have no clue what that would be except I need someone who is certified to make boilers. I do not know what other people with know how would be required. Oh and there are welders. They will be important.


----------



## tjcruiser

You'd need a foundry with large pattern amd mold making abilities, large molten pour, heat-treatment, and machining capabilities, too.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> I have thought of just makeing a 7 1/2 gauge but I love trains to the core and I plan to hopefully work for GM/EMD (first choice) or GE and build the real things and be a mechanical engineer.


Hey gc, 

You might consider joining a local live steam club where there are lots of old machinist types tinkering with their steam engines. There will always be some who can use another "crew member" to help out. You could be useful and gain lots of first hand experience with steam engines to prepare you for building your own.

My aspirations are small compared to yours. I've got the bug to lay some 7 1/2 inch gauge track in the back yard like this...










and come up with something simple and cheap similar to this in 7 1/2 inch gauge...











...to ride around on it. 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Hey gc,
> 
> You might consider joining a local live steam club where there are lots of old machinist types tinkering with their steam engines. There will always be some who can use another "crew member" to help out. You could be useful and gain lots of first hand experience with steam engines to prepare you for building your own.
> 
> My aspirations are small compared to yours. I've got the bug to lay some 7 1/2 inch gauge track in the back yard like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and come up with something simple and cheap similar to this in 7 1/2 inch gauge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to ride around on it.
> 
> Greg


LOL originally I thought you were talking about the steam engine in the background as that is what I saw first not the bike.:laugh:

That's a good idea to help prepare. There is thankfully there is a live steam group that operates at carolon park in Dayton but I will not be able to help with it till I can drive in June.


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> You'd need a foundry with large pattern amd mold making abilities, large molten pour, heat-treatment, and machining capabilities, too.


Ok thank you for that. I will look where that could be.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> LOL originally I thought you were talking about the steam engine in the background as that is what I saw first not the bike.:laugh:
> 
> That's a good idea to help prepare. There is thankfully there is a live steam group that operates at carolon park in Dayton but I will not be able to help with it till I can drive in June.


You're gonna *like* driving!...  

...because it's a useful key that opens thedoor to working to make the money to build whatever you want. Just make sure whatever work you choose to do is something that you *love* doing. I do work that I love doing, and over the years acquired the skills and the money to build my own home. I'll never retire and will work until I'm dead... and *then* I'll retire. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

Sweet ride!!:thumbsup: Yep you definitely need one of these! But then again so do I!


----------



## concretepumper

Now thats cool Sean! Man if I had one I bet they would let us ride it at our Local Rail Museum. We have Volunteered here before cleaning cars for rides on the weekends. I don't know how much rail there is but during the week this place is dead. No real trains running. http://www.oerm.org/


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well I am a bit bummed, That second blueprint I had planed on getting ended up ending right at 5-6 o'clock. Problem with this I had crew for a musical today that ended at 4:30 and then a stupid band concert at 6:45 so I ended up rushing home changeing and then eating out I meant to take care of it but it just got to hecktict. If any of you find some blueprints/plans for a G-3 Pacific of any railroad for sale on ebay please let me know. I will keep looking when I can but would hate to let another detailed plan slip away.

On another note my father got two micro train cameras that I will be installing one on a flat car and the other hopefully inside of a dummy engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gixen is your friend, bids while you're away.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Very interesting. Are you using the free version or the premium version?

I think I might download it or whatever it is you have to do and use it only when I can not be there my self as I would imagine I would have to geive them my ebay account and numerous other things so would only want to use it in extreme cases where there is no way I can be there for the closing.


----------



## cabledawg

An ebay sniping service, huh? That's probably how the ****ing commies always get me on the good auctions . 

Well maybe it's time to fire back


----------



## NIMT

Sorry cabledawg,
I just thought it would be fun to out bid you on every online auction you bid on!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> Very interesting. Are you using the free version or the premium version?
> 
> I think I might download it or whatever it is you have to do and use it only when I can not be there my self as I would imagine I would have to geive them my ebay account and numerous other things so would only want to use it in extreme cases where there is no way I can be there for the closing.


I paid for the mirror option, it's only $6/year, and it gives you a couple of useful options.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cabledawg said:


> An ebay sniping service, huh? That's probably how the ****ing commies always get me on the good auctions .
> 
> Well maybe it's time to fire back


For sure, I've won a lot of them in the last minute, and I used to lose them when I wasn't around. It also encourages you to set a realistic target on what you'll pay and not reveal it until the end of the auction.


----------



## raleets

Ouch, that's cold!:laugh:
Seriously, I go to bed early (around 10pm EST) and normally get plowed under on the auctions ending at midnight, or later.
This may just be the answer to have a fightin' chance. Sure looks interesting, doesn't it?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's worked flawlessly for me for several hundred auctions, so I'd highly recommend it.  I probably shouldn't be giving away this secret to other train people...


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gixen is your friend, bids while you're away.


Hey John, 

Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:

I signed up, logged in, set my bid, completely forgot about the auction... 
...and *won* it.  
I tested it out on a small item, and it worked like a charm.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I really like it for middle of the night auctions, I don't have to tip my hand before the finish. I know that sniping must work to lower prices, because I've seen tirades about it on some seller's information.


----------



## cabledawg

NIMT.COM said:


> Sorry cabledawg,
> I just thought it would be fun to out bid you on every online auction you bid on!:laugh::laugh::laugh:



I told you I was headed that way on vacation. Better watch out for the black helicopters.....................


----------



## NIMT

Cabledawg,
Remember where I live?? If the Black Heli's can get past my 30 paranoid anti-establishment neighbors, then I will have to use one of my several anti-aircraft options.


----------



## Xnats

NIMT.COM said:


> my 30 paranoid anti-establishment neighbors


lol we'll just send fliers that Palin will be in town that day. Ya'll know, they be going to see her  :laugh:

O-yeah more goodies


----------



## NIMT

That was soooo not right!!!
Dang time for another plan:sly:,,,,,,,,,,,,,Dig deeper!!:lol_hitting:


----------



## cabledawg

NIMT.COM said:


> Cabledawg,
> Remember where I live?? If the Black Heli's can get past my 30 paranoid anti-establishment neighbors, then I will have to use one of my several anti-aircraft options.


Oh I know. I'd be right along side them if I could. Kinda oxymoron-ish; I'm inthe US military, but fully sympathize with anti-government philosophies. 


With enough guns and ammo, one man can change the world 


Edit: I could always paint the Suburban flat black and add more tint to the windows. That'd get em going..........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cabledawg said:


> With enough guns and ammo, one man can change the world


What do you want changed, I think I have the guns and ammo covered. 

John's Gun Collection


----------



## raleets

Good grief! 
I thought Flint, MI was the gun capital of the free world 
That's mighty impressive. How many of them have you actually fired?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Probably about 30-40% of them. All of the ones in the modern collection, but not nearly as many in the collectibles. Some of them have a tendency to break parts that are not readily obtainable, so I'm reluctant to fire them. Some are never fired from the factory, so those haven't been shot either. Some of them are just so scary when you disassemble them that I would be afraid to fire them!


----------



## NIMT

Bob,
You need to come on up here!!
Automatic weapons are a everywhere, and legal too! Please don't make me explain that one!!
I think it's required by state law to own several!:sly:
I go shooting several times a month, right off my front porch!
Police, Sheriff's, Bill collector's, ain't seen a one!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Cabledawg,
Glossy black with guys in it wearing mirrored sunglasses sets people off around here!
The phones start to ringing and the guns get A loading!!!


----------



## cabledawg

Hehe!

Word of advice, dont work for the US Census. I did in 2000 and had a few folks meet me at the door with guns.

"Hi I'm here from the US Go..............I see this is a bad time. I promise never to come back if you dont kill me!"


----------



## NIMT

:laugh::laugh::laugh:
That is so true!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT.COM said:


> Bob,
> You need to come on up here!!
> Automatic weapons are a everywhere, and legal too! Please don't make me explain that one!!


Well, full auto weapons are only legal for civilians if they were manufactured before 1986 and you have the $200 Federal tax stamp and transfer. OTOH, semiautos are legal everywhere but places like California and New Jersey.


----------



## tooter

It's a Rivarossi Breuer Shunting Tractor... 




























It's only 1 1/2 inches long with operating bi-directional headlights . The combined length of engine and caboose is 3 3/4 inches. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Sams

choo choo said:


> It's a Rivarossi Breuer Shunting Tractor...
> 
> It's only 1 1/2 inches long with operating bi-directional headlights . The combined length of engine and caboose is 3 3/4 inches.
> 
> Greg


It is shorter than.......oh never mind.

Very cool!

I'd love to see it in operation.


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> It's a Rivarossi Breuer Shunting Tractor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 1 1/2 inches long with operating bi-directional headlights . The combined length of engine and caboose is 3 3/4 inches.
> 
> Greg


I swear you keep coming up with smaller and smaller trains. That one basically is a door on a flatbed car.:laugh: Are you sure you wouldn't want to do N-scale more?I hear it is even smaller and shorter than HO-scale trains.:laugh:


----------



## tooter

This one is the limit of HO smallness...










...it even makes the caboose look big.


----------



## NIMT

No it's not!
I should have the parts for the smallest for you shortly.
I got the idea off of something you posted a while back.
Day or so I should have it.


----------



## tooter

Ooh... I can't wait to see what you came up with! 

I already converted the Breuer to Kadees...




























I couldn't believe it... it even came with a DCC decoder which I have no idea how it could possibly fit inside the cab.

Greg


----------



## Xnats

ok, lol. I'll put the request in for a short vid of this little guy prancing about the tracks. There has to someone else, wanting to see this? Even a 1 hour 1" craw vid would work 
Greg your collection is getting more and more interesting by the day. What you have there, is a piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac

I knew mine engines were smaller, but I didn't know they could get that small.
Very cool piece. Nice addition for your "small" collection. This is my latest addition. I have wanted one for awhile for my N&W J class steam. This one came lettered for the B & O. The ones lettered for N&W were alot higher on ebay. Like 3 times higher. I removed the B & O lettering and repainted the sides. I might letter it for N&W or leave it alone and could run it with some other roads. Its a spectrum aux. tender. A water bottle.


----------



## concretepumper

Hey Greg that super shorty is the coolest ever!  :thumbsup: What DCC functions does it have if you can get the decoder in there?


----------



## tooter

mopac said:


> I knew mine engines were smaller, but I didn't know they could get that small.
> Very cool piece. Nice addition for your "small" collection. This is my latest addition. I have wanted one for awhile for my N&W J class steam. This one came lettered for the B & O. The ones lettered for N&W were alot higher on ebay. Like 3 times higher. I removed the B & O lettering and repainted the sides. I might letter it for N&W or leave it alone and could run it with some other roads. Its a spectrum aux. tender. A water bottle.


Hey mopac, 

That's a very unusual car and it rolls on really cool trucks. :thumbsup: I think the odd cars are the most interesting... 

...but you need to put some sliding boxcar doors on it. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

concretepumper said:


> Hey Greg that super shorty is the coolest ever!  :thumbsup: What DCC functions does it have if you can get the decoder in there?


It came with a tiny uninstalled decoder chip and no instructions. I'm planning on running simple low tech DC because the layout will be a small one with only one engine running at a time.

I'm going to have some kind of small foundry so the little loco can pull the metal cars around the plant... 





































Greg


----------



## concretepumper

You mean that little thing is powered?


----------



## tooter

Yes, it is... 

There's a can motor located vertically in the cab, and a whole bunch of tiny gears inside the base to drive both axles.


----------



## concretepumper

Wow, Thats cool! I want to see it running if possible when you are set up.


----------



## tooter

If I can find time I'll put some track down on the carpet this evening and make a little video. 

Greg


----------



## cabledawg

Here is my little Bachmann MDT switcher I got today. Runs pretty good after a cleaning and I've already converted it to DCC, although the decoder doesnt fit in the cab too well.










Found out these were made only in 1988. Has two pickup axles, but one drive axle. SO it doesnt pull much. And one of the drive wheels is worn bad from apperantly driving on a loop in one direction for years on end. But other than that it's practically untouched.


----------



## raleets

Sean,
My comment about Flint, MI being the gun capital of the free world was NOT a prideful statement 
Last year (2010) there were 65 homicides in the city, of which over 50 were by gunshot! :thumbsdown:
Thankfully, we live away from the "target range", but it's still REAL scary 
Yes, I have my own little friend in my nightstand 
Bob


----------



## NIMT

raleets, 
I know exactly what you mean. I lived in Bad Axe, MI for few years! Had to go to the rough side of Flint and Detroit for work several times, REAL SCARY!!!
cabledawg, 
That is one sweet looking little switcher!!
I've got a little model power one.
LED Front and Rear lights and LED Roof strobe.
Which decoder did you use? Digitrax, DZ125's are really tiny!


----------



## cabledawg

NIMT.COM said:


> raleets,
> I know exactly what you mean. I lived in Bad Axe, MI for few years! Had to go to the rough side of Flint and Detroit for work several times, REAL SCARY!!!
> cabledawg,
> That is one sweet looking little switcher!!
> I've got a little model power one.
> LED Front and Rear lights and LED Roof strobe.
> Which decoder did you use? Digitrax, DZ125's are really tiny!
> View attachment 8386


All I have on hand are DH123's. Cheap and they work on all my trains as spares.

I'll add LED's to this one once I order a few more. I have to convert the GP40, add a rear light to Thomas and maybe the 0-6-0, and once Toby comes in he'll get front/rear LED's. So I have a few projects inlne. But now that I have all these little engines, I might start using the N or Z scale decoders and keep those on hand as well.


----------



## concretepumper

choo choo said:


> If I can find time I'll put some track down on the carpet this evening and make a little video.
> 
> Greg


Good deal. I will watch for something!


----------



## cabledawg

Ok, I messed a round with the switcher and as mentioned before, one of the drive wheels was worn pretty bad, so I swapped the front and rear wheels. This way the drive wheels are the same size. I also added what I can guess is a few ounces of lead weight to the far rear of the cab, right over the drive wheels. THis made alot of difference as it can now pull two cars easily, except on the turnouts where the bum front wheel catches at times. I think I'll get the sticky car tire weights so I can stack them which should allow me to add more weight in less space than what I have now. I have fishing wieghts taped together and the bundle is rather misshapen. But it works.

I still need to replace the wheel. If anyone knows where I can get a replacement or know if the newer three axle Bachmann Plymouth switchers are interchangeable, let me know. I might even see if a wheelset for a car might work as long as the wheels are metal. 

Edit: Its just short of a scale 41" on the wheel, and just under 49" on the flange. How are wheels usually measured? I found these 42" half axles on Modeltrainstuff.com. Not sure is they'd work.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/product-p/53-37140-4.htm


----------



## NIMT

Give me a picture of the botom. I might have some wheels and axels for it.


----------



## cabledawg

I'll start a thread over in the HO scale section.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I just picked up this scale Hudson on another forum... This is my third K-Line item... I cannot wait for it to get there! BTW Ed, my train fund is officially dry now that I bought this :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My train fund has been dry for some time now, I'm in the red!  :laugh:


----------



## flyernut

I bought a MTH flat car, carrying 2 1970 Novas. It's my 4th or 5th one, can't remember. Nib, but when I got it home, one of the trucks was broken. But the price was worth it, $25 bucks...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I just picked up 3 MTH cars and two Industrial Rail (Atlas) cars, the total price including shipping was $68.81. I keep putting low bids on these and eventually I hit a time where I nail some.


----------



## tooter

Hey John, 

Can you post the ebay auction pic of them?

Mine is the "Crack Fund" 'caused I'm a total addict. 

Just got a box car and put spoked wheels on it to match the others...










Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, these are O-scale cars, FYI.  Here they are from the eBay shots.


----------



## sstlaure

raleets said:


> Sean,
> My comment about Flint, MI being the gun capital of the free world was NOT a prideful statement
> Last year (2010) there were 65 homicides in the city, of which over 50 were by gunshot! :thumbsdown:
> Thankfully, we live away from the "target range", but it's still REAL scary
> Yes, I have my own little friend in my nightstand
> Bob


I got jumped in Flint in the parking deck of my school in 91 (went to GMI 91-96) Beat the snot out of the guy. He jumped the wrong engineering student:laugh: My roommate was held up a gunpoint in 95.

After that I kept my 9mm in a holster in the small of my back and a 12 ga shotgun loaded in the apartment (Sunridge on Flushing Rd west of Ballenger) 9mm was loaded with Hydroshocks, Shotgun -First load was 00 buckshot second load was a Deer slug.


----------



## tooter

That rail king looks really cool with silver trucks... 










Nice deal! They're *all* in excellent condition. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They are claimed to be almost new. In the details, there is a couple of small blemishes on them, but I'm sure my grandson will put a lot more on them in short order! 

About a month ago, I scored nine K-line cars, all with diecast sprung trucks, for $100 including shipping. That's the kind of prices I like to pay for O-scale rolling stock. 

I have paid more at times I have to confess, but it's only under duress.


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> That rail king looks really cool with silver trucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deal! They're *all* in excellent condition. :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


I wonder if that is prototypical or not?:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> I wonder if that is prototypical or not?:laugh:


Oh, No, not that argument again!


----------



## tooter

"Cool" trumps "prototypical"... 

...and so does "cute". 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gosh Greg, if you had to be prototypical, your collection would be in big trouble!


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook

From Northern Maine to Southern Pacific:
Couldn't resist adding this to my fledging layout. "Haze Grey and Underway".
A long way from Maine Central and B&A, but it must be right. Bought a box lot from ebay and darned if there wasn't a metal SP boxcar in the lot. Life is good.


----------



## tooter

Hi Bangor, 

I love to hear stories like that where how things happen is as neat as the things themselves. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

B&M,

Just checking in quickly here ... great looking Hudson!

TJ


----------



## tooter

It sure is! 

Those big cast counterweighted drive wheels are really cool!:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## nsr_civic

i haven't posted any of my new acquisitions recently cuz i like doing em in bulk.. 

i received these from littlefoot. Thx again bud. 
they needed some tlc but should be fine.

























i got this one from tkruger in the pass it forward.
i had never built a walthers kit. it was a step above athearn and a very fun build.

















i picked these up at a local antique store. all 4 for $6. only minor repairs and some couplers!.
all 4 are athearn models.


----------



## tooter

Oooh... neat snowplow! :thumbsup:









...and how many times have I told you to make up your bed. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll see your snowplow and raise you a black one.


----------



## Xnats

Lunch time at Xnats's layout  
Some may not have truly appreciated the size of this thing before  Us N scalers sure deal with some small stuff lol.
Thanks Sean, we are a loven it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great illustration with the dime, and I wasn't thinking that small when I saw it!


----------



## NIMT

Stan, you got the BBQ grill rack too didn't you??? It's in the little baggy.
I didn't think of the dime comparison pretty cool how it turns and dumps?
There is a bolt in the middle of all that, the wheels are the hubs from an HO train car.


----------



## flyernut

Nothing major.. I picked up 8 pieces of black, straight flyer roadbed for $20 bucks. Real nice stuff.. I looked at some Lionel street lights but the guy, in my opinion, wanted way too much for them, $5 bucks a piece, and a lot of them needed wiring, bulbs, etc.


----------



## Xnats

NIMT said:


> Stan, you got the BBQ grill rack too didn't you??? It's in the little baggy.
> I didn't think of the dime comparison pretty cool how it turns and dumps?
> There is a bolt in the middle of all that, the wheels are the hubs from an HO train car.


Sorry Sean I did not see your post before. Got the grill rack, hence the title Lunch time at Xnat's layout :laugh: The whole thing is supper cool. I cleaned up the wheels a little and it rolls better now too :thumbsup: I was wondering what you used as the axles  We were at Home Depot stocking up on batteries and the wife got made at me. I was looking though the nut and bolt section for a bit. The wife asked what I was going to fix and I told her I need parts to make wheels like on Sean's grill. She was like supper  I have to go back on my own time :laugh:


----------



## NIMT

Yea sorry about the rough wheels. They were turned down with a file on a drill in the wee hours of the morn. Speed builds do tend to miss some of the finer details some times. I should have spent a little more time on cleaning them up. The wheels and axles are from a HO wheel sets that have had the outer part of the wheel cut off leaving the center hub and the axles were then cut down to length. I had to go that route to keep them from shorting out on the rails. No way of isolating the frame. I can make another set and send them to you. I'll take a little more time and make them finer.


----------



## starsofdeepspace

*Any one know what train this is?*

Does anyone know what this is?









It has PRR on the front and I think that it relates to the Presidential Rail Road.
How can I go about finding more information on this?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## shaygetz

Picture?


----------



## starsofdeepspace

*Prr ?*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5547623943

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5547623943


----------



## shaygetz

starsofdeepspace said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has PRR on the front and I think that it relates to the Presidential Rail Road.
> How can I go about finding more information on this?
> Thanks in advance,


You have the shell of an AHM/Rivarossi GG1 in Bicentennial colors. Fairly common model, would be an easy swap from one shell to another to make a running model. Nice piece...:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

NIMT said:


> I can make another set and send them to you.


 Sean we are good. I little filing was all that was needed. There is no changing it now, I have the original first N Scale car built by that famous custom builder NIMT. There is no way in heck, I'm going to allow anyone alter my prize collector piece  No get busy with you custom item business and make my piece more valuable :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



starsofdeepspace said:


> Does anyone know what this is?


That is a nice shell,someone kept it in good shape.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well it has been a while to say the least...









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
A brand new Whalters Pacific Fruit Express reefer. I would have thought that for 32 dollars the car would have came completely ready to run but instead I have to now go buy a number 80 drill bit to install the wire grab irons. I also have to by the exact same green paint so it looks better it is going to cost me another 20 dollars just to have a nicely detailed car. Bachmanns silver line rolls better than this one and has better end and side detailling so I don't understand how a 20 dollar car can be better than a 32 dollar car. Did I miss something?









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc 








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc
This is the RS-3 engine I bought off of NIMT/Sean I changed the original shell from a Union Pacific to a PRR shell, I cleaned out the motor emenssly and sanded down the brushes to get it back to the best sound possible for an engine back from the 70's, I cleaned out all the old hard greased and replaced it with brand new oil, I also glued the plastic piece that used to connect to a fuel tank and held the chasis weight on correctly. I still am trying to figure out where on earth i am going to get a fuel tank for an engine that I do not know who had manufactured it. Oh well it runs nice and quiet and smooth so I am ok with it and will keep it for ever. P.S. I like a good challenge like this one.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

gc53dfgc said:


> I still am trying to figure out where on earth i am going to get a fuel tank for an engine that I do not know who had manufactured it. Oh well it runs nice and quiet and smooth so I am ok with it and will keep it for ever. P.S. I like a good challenge like this one.:laugh:


AHM made them...I own several and they run well for 40 year old engines. Yours would go back to the earlier releases...1970-74 or thereabouts.


----------



## gc53dfgc

shaygetz said:


> AHM made them...I own several and they run well for 40 year old engines. Yours would go back to the earlier releases...1970-74 or thereabouts.


Neat-o I have finally figured out who makes it. I can't imagine it holding much value today with the new RS-3's coming out but what would this one be worth? I must say AHM did a good job with this one for being 40+ years ago. Motor still runs like a top (after a lot of cleaning) and all the gears are in good shape. So my best bet would be to go on Ebay and try and find me another AHM RS-3 engine with a fuel tank?


----------



## shaygetz

gc53dfgc said:


> Neat-o I have finally figured out who makes it. I can't imagine it holding much value today with the new RS-3's coming out but what would this one be worth? I must say AHM did a good job with this one for being 40+ years ago. Motor still runs like a top (after a lot of cleaning) and all the gears are in good shape. So my best bet would be to go on Ebay and try and find me another AHM RS-3 engine with a fuel tank?


$10-15 is about right in line...as for parts, make sure it is the same type metal framed one. AHM/Rivarossi were notorious for re-engineering their gear from time to time. I have two different eras and both have different tank shapes and mounts.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

This is how i invested the money i made from choochoo and yammer


----------



## dukenukem

Here's my marklin z-scale trainset i got from ebay.
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/img1624hd.jpg/


----------



## NIMT

Hey z guys do exsist! Wow that is a really cool set. Are we going to see pictures of it in a layout?
Chris, Those are some sweet looking train cars that you got yourself there!


----------



## dukenukem

Will be doing coffe table layout with it,but won't be for a while since i have to get plenty more track and whatnot.


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Thanx sean they are bachmann silver series. 
in the spring i should have some sort of layout to try them on


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well I got the blueprints for the G3 pacific engine. I ended up with two instead of one as the original had been lost in the mail for three weeks. I now have an original and a copy. The original has some more details then the copy but the copy has better quality lines.

More Picture to come.


----------



## tankist

its here. Intermountain ES44AC . got the one with sound. thing of beauty.


----------



## mopac

Nice addition. It is a looker.


----------



## NIMT

That looks really nice!:thumbsup: Quick throw some graffiti on it!


----------



## concretepumper

Man the details on that are awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 


Sean, Don't even start!  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tankist

No! i will be standing guard and chasing the would-be-taggers off with salt loaded shotgun!


----------



## sstlaure

Wow - that's a nice engine. I've always liked that paint scheme. I may have to add a BNSF interchange on my new layout to give me a reason to get some of those.


----------



## NIMT

> Quote by: tankist
> No! i will be standing guard and chasing the would-be-taggers off with salt loaded shotgun!


I'm sooo glad to here you say that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

That is very impressive Anton, hopefully it runs as good as it looks. Your diorama is pretty impressive too :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

thanks Stan 
i love that loco, this is probably the gem of my collection at the moment. 

but as far as "diorama" this is just small piece of painted and ballasted rail. was my ballasting learning piece actually. it does not look anything impressive and can be made by anyone on this board.


----------



## Xnats

lol Ok I agree it is a simple one  But even a simple one makes pictures, so much better. Shay is the other Prime example around here :thumbsup: It is just nice to have a little portable diorama and set up a photo shoot. Not everyone has layout with florescent lighting or a room filled with sunlight. Lets face it we love looking at photos  especial nice ones :thumbsup: cough cough cough :laugh: 

Congrats again Anton, the detail is just amazing.


----------



## NIMT

Anton there was four ES44AC's sitting on a siding on my way to town, a pair in front and a pair in back of an intermodal train , They are a sight to see. I'll try and get some picks the next time.


----------



## novice

Hello everyone. I'm Still here and the sets are still growing 

Here are a few new things I got this month...

Cleaning kit I was waiting for...









Transformer for the HO set up:









New O scale engine with whistle (229 - I believe pre war) - toot toot:









HO - first automatic building - station and loading dock - little guy comes out 









HO - 2nd automatic building - loading dock:









HO - buildings - left building is model we put together, right is building not glued:









HO - O - Paper models - kinda in between HO and O scale so not sure where I'm going to use them (didn't come out very good either):









I also got the O engine shells but haven't taken pics yet.

Thanks as always for reading


----------



## Big Ed

Nice.:thumbsup:

229 prewar 1939 - 1942 is that a whistle tender?

Does it run? 
You pay a good $ for it? 
Or is it a steal?

You just received the cleaning kit? That was ordered what, a month ago?


----------



## novice

LOL, yeah Ed a month ago and just got it last week.

The 229 is with a whistle tender  and it runs - unfortunately, my switches cause it problems so I have to revisit the switches after my new train shed is finished - got the wifes approval to use half of it for the trains.

I paid $100.00 for the engine and the tender - IMO it was a good deal.


----------



## Big Ed

novice said:


> LOL, yeah Ed a month ago and just got it last week.
> 
> The 229 is with a whistle tender  and it runs - unfortunately, my switches cause it problems so I have to revisit the switches after my new train shed is finished - got the wifes approval to use half of it for the trains.
> 
> I paid $100.00 for the engine and the tender - IMO it was a good deal.



Yes that is a good price, it looks in good shape, the book list it up to $200 with the tender. But that is for x shape.

What does it do jump at the switches? Is there a spring on the front wheels? Might be weak?


----------



## novice

Exactly, jumps the switches and stalls as well.

I've not looked to closely into the why's yet - but I will soon. Hoping my shed will be done by this weekend then full steam ahead


----------



## cabledawg

Here's a homemade bumper. Its not really new since I made it from extra pieces left over from a building kit. I painted it dark grey metallic and the face is red (another coat should make it stand out more).


----------



## N-gauged

I'm too cheap to buy anything new although everything I get is new to me.

Here's my start at get'n back into the hobby.
I just bought this Rio Grande PA & 3 PB set.
































​


----------



## flyernut

N-gauged said:


> I'm too cheap to buy anything new although everything I get is new to me.
> 
> Here's my start at get'n back into the hobby.
> I just bought this Rio Grande PA & 3 PB set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I've got this set in "O". It's a ABBBA.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's some serious motive power, 5 engines! 

I have a K-Line ABA O-gauge set that has dual motors in each of the three engines, it'll pull the chrome off a bumper!


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's some serious motive power, 5 engines!
> 
> I have a K-Line ABA O-gauge set that has dual motors in each of the three engines, it'll pull the chrome off a bumper!


Morning John.. I have a NYC Alco ABA set that has 2 motors in each A unit, and yes, it will pull a lot of cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Mine is the Milwaukee Road set, if yours is K-Line, probably the same thing with different paint.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mine is the Milwaukee Road set, if yours is K-Line, probably the same thing with different paint.


Mine is also K-line. Black boxes with white(?).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Mine are the black and yellow K-Line paint scheme. They came in a big box with the three engines in Styrofoam inserts. These are K-Line's item no: K-25431. The whole works is then in two layers of cardboard boxes.

This is the TMCC equipped set FWIW.

BTW, does your top headlight blink all the time? It's odd, first train I've seen that on.

Oh, BTW, mine has motors in all the units, both the A and the B units.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Mine are the black and yellow K-Line paint scheme. They came in a big box with the three engines in Styrofoam inserts. These are K-Line's item no: K-25431. The whole works is then in two layers of cardboard boxes.
> 
> This is the TMCC equipped set FWIW.
> 
> BTW, does your top headlight blink all the time? It's odd, first train I've seen that on.
> 
> Oh, BTW, mine has motors in all the units, both the A and the B units.


Mine are conventional, and the light seems to be ok...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The lights are fine, they actually have a circuit to specially blink the light. There are two headlights, one lower that is on solid, and the higher one that is blinking. The lower headlight is wired to the TMCC controller and is the one that you can turn on/off from the CAB2 controller. The upper one goes to the blinker circuit. Clearly they intended to blink the light. 

I just wondered if they were trying to simulate the trains with the headlight that sweeps in a narrow arc to attract attention as it comes down the rails. Who knows...


----------



## tooter

I just got a new goods wagon... 










...and my engine has one teeny tiny motor and can barely pull a housefly off of a bumper. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT

Greg,
Walthers has some sweet looking and cheap cars in the bargin depot, check it out quick, sale ends 3/31.
I think you would like what is near the end!


----------



## tooter

flyernut said:


> I've got this set in "O". It's a ABBBA.


I have a CD of their greatest hits...


----------



## tooter

NIMT said:


> Greg,
> Walthers has some sweet looking and cheap cars in the bargin depot, check it out quick, sale ends 3/31.
> I think you would like what is near the end!


Hey Sean, 

Their little beer wagon is really cool... 

(Walther's deleted their picture)

...but jeez... on *SALE* for *35 DOLLARS? YIKES!*


----------



## NIMT

Yea that is a bit steep!!
I've gotten some great deals on some things over the years from them.


----------



## flyernut

choo choo said:


> I have a CD of their greatest hits...


me too,lol!!


----------



## nsr_civic

went to the flea market this morning. picked up this tyco car for .75 cents.. 








cant beat that price!..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's my kind of price on rolling stock!  I guess for that price it doesn't have Kadee couplers...


----------



## nsr_civic

No kadees. Its a bachmann. I picked up a set of athearn trucks and some kadee mounting boxes at the lhs for nothin. That makes it worth every penny.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*New stuff*

Hi 
I went on a bit of a spree lately and picked up a few Diesels , one that I've been after for a while is a five axle C-Liner as built by the Canadian locomotive Company un license from Fairbanks Morse. Its in the Early Canadian National Colours, I also filled in some of my American roads with a Couple of SD-40-2's )CSX and Wheeling and Lake Erie with a Chessie GP-40.
I'm still looking for a new chassis for my Erie Lackawanna PA1. 
To top this off I finished building my Con Cor HO scale Big Boys.

REgards


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Looks like a nice haul you got there.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Thanks....I have a few more on my list to get yet to round things out but then I gotta really get going on my layout!!!! For now I refere to it as the "Aspenite Overland Central":laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, O-scale always seems to cost more than HO, but I made a decent buy recently. Picked up these seven K-Line cars for $77 shipped. All are die-cast sprung trucks, five are NIB.


----------



## sstlaure

Picked up a Walthers Gold Line 3-level auto carrier on sale for $21. I've been wanting one of these for awhile (no pics - sorry)


----------



## tankist

i assume you will followup with pictures later, right


----------



## sstlaure

tankist said:


> i assume you will followup with pictures later, right


Of course...


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, O-scale always seems to cost more than HO, but I made a decent buy recently. Picked up these seven K-Line cars for $77 shipped. All are die-cast sprung trucks, five are NIB.


 
Wow, John... what an incredibly good price! 

I hope you don't go to jail for stealing... 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I found them in the for-sale forum over at OGR. I was surprised nobody was grabbing them. He had some with plastic trucks that I passed on. He didn't mention NIB, so I was surprised when I started pulling them out and the wrap was still folded neatly around the cars.


----------



## haphall

What is OGR?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

haphall said:


> What is OGR?


It's a top secret site. 


http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums


----------



## Bman

My boss gave me his old HO train stuff, some misc cars, track, and three power packs. There was also this old steamer and cars that could be a set??? They all have the same kinda of couplers, old style I've seen the type on this forum before, one of the power packs has "Thunder Line" and also AHM written on it, that's why I think this train might be the Thunder Line set, but I could be wrong. Regardless it's pretty cool, I had to do a little work to the steamer to get it to work, plastic was cracked and the motor was properly positioned right in the chassis, but now it runs pretty well.

FYI, I did have my DCC power unplugged form my layout when I took these pictures, I wouldn't want to fry this DC steamer by putting AC power to it!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Bman,

That's a great looking little steamer. I'd bet the shell will clean up just fine ... some Goo Gone to degunk, and maybe even a squirt of Armor All thereafter to add a little shine.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet set...that SOO Line van is a hoot, gotta find me one o' those.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just picked up this MTH RailKing 4-6-2 P47 Southern Pacific with PS/2 for $90. It's like new, and was represented as non-working. That was a bad battery, now it works fine. I bought it to convert it to TMCC since it was represented as dead, but since it's alive, I think I'll try to trade up to a similar engine in TMCC.


----------



## flyernut

Nice.I had a Rock Island by Lionel with the "sounds of steam". The sounds, among other things, wouldn't work so I decided to get rid of it. Well, a potential buyer came over and showed me how to TURN ON the sounds and viola!! I decided to keep it... What a dummy!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This one had a bad battery, apparently a notorious problem with MTH PS/2 locomotives. I did a "zap" charge of the battery to see if that helped, and it sprang to life like new. Too bad I don't do MTH DCS, these are pretty nice, they have cruise control, fan driven smoke, great sounds, etc.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> Nice.I had a Rock Island by Lionel with the "sounds of steam". The sounds, among other things, wouldn't work so I decided to get rid of it. Well, a potential buyer came over and showed me how to TURN ON the sounds and viola!! I decided to keep it... What a dummy!!



Who was the "dummy"?

Him for telling you or you for not knowing how to turn it on?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This one had a bad battery, apparently a notorious problem with MTH PS/2 locomotives. I did a "zap" charge of the battery to see if that helped, and it sprang to life like new. Too bad I don't do MTH DCS, these are pretty nice, they have cruise control, fan driven smoke, great sounds, etc.


Nice engine John. :thumbsup:
Now you need the passenger cars too.
Just like you did with the Milwaukee road.:thumbsup:

You keep saying you gave it a "zap" charge.
How do you "zap" charge it?


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> Who was the "dummy"?
> 
> Him for telling you or you for not knowing how to turn it on?


That's an excellent question,lol....The guy drove 50 miles round trip, and after telling him I was going to keep the engine, he was a little perturbed. He said he wanted to buy something, and I sold him 3 sets of 022 switches, with controllers, in the box, for $25 bucks. He was happy.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Nice engine John. :thumbsup:
> Now you need the passenger cars too.
> Just like you did with the Milwaukee road.:thumbsup:
> 
> You keep saying you gave it a "zap" charge.
> How do you "zap" charge it?


Well, I have a set of green Williams passenger cars. However, I think this will go on the auction block, and I'll try to get a TMCC engine.

For NiCad or NiMh batteries, I put them on a power supply and crank up the charging current to 1A or a bit more for a short time, then taper it back to 100-200ma. With a NiCad that won't charge at all, sometimes a large capacitor charged from the supply and discharged into the battery will kick start it.

This isn't a permanent fix, just enough to charge the batteries for testing.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I have a set of green Williams passenger cars. However, I think this will go on the auction block, and I'll try to get a TMCC engine.
> 
> For NiCad or NiMh batteries, I put them on a power supply and crank up the charging current to 1A or a bit more for a short time, then taper it back to 100-200ma. With a NiCad that won't charge at all, sometimes a large capacitor charged from the supply and discharged into the battery will kick start it.
> 
> This isn't a permanent fix, just enough to charge the batteries for testing.


OK what does the power supply look like?
How do you know if it is the correct power supply to use? Can't you blow up the battery?
Do you use something like alligator clips to do it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use a bench power supply. I monitor the current, not necessary the voltage. As far as blowing up the battery, that doesn't happen instantly in any case, they have to get hot first. I've done this many times, never an issue. I don't leave the power on long enough to get flames. 

I use whatever I need to connect to the battery pack, in the case of the MTH packs, they had small connectors, so I use a short piece of solid wire and the P/S clips.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use a bench power supply. I monitor the current, not necessary the voltage. As far as blowing up the battery, that doesn't happen instantly in any case, they have to get hot first. I've done this many times, never an issue. I don't leave the power on long enough to get flames.
> 
> I use whatever I need to connect to the battery pack, in the case of the MTH packs, they had small connectors, so I use a short piece of solid wire and the P/S clips.




I guess I better not try it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Live dangerously.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Live dangerously.



I do all week long navigating the crazy highways and byways with my rocket sled on wheels.


----------



## tooter

Just got a cool log skidder for the logging train... 










ModelTrainStuff.com had them on sale in pairs for $10. They're sold on ebay, but prices range between $14 and $20. It's not uncommon for internet hobby shops to beat ebay. 

Greg


----------



## MacDaddy55

Wow Choo that is incredible.....can I use the Log Skidder when your done with it! Or just borrow it for the weekend!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jzrouterman

Last week I bought a cheap little transformer from MRC. I needed something extra next to the coaling area for switching. Up until now whenver I switched in this particular area, I had to keep walking back and fourth from the transformers to uncouple the cars in this area which is located on the opposite side of the layout from the control panel. 

I use a Kadee stick uncoupler, which means I have to physically uncouple the cars with it. It works very well. I use this method because the magnetic method has been less than satisfoctory. Anyway, I installed this new little transformer next to the coaling site. I tied it in with the other existing transformers thus enabling me to be next to where the action is. When I'm done switching in this area, I can either go back to the control panel, switch over to one of the other transformers or continue using the new one and move the train out. Either way, no more constantly walking back and fourth. 

John


----------



## tooter

MacDaddy55 said:


> Wow Choo that is incredible.....can I use the Log Skidder when your done with it! Or just borrow it for the weekend!:laugh::laugh:


Hey Mac, 

As far as I know, ModelTrainStuff.com still has them on on sale. The minimum shipping is $5.99 so I always get other stuff to make the order worthwhile. Also got a nice fine bladed saw and handle, and a bag of dark green bushes.  

Greg


----------



## flyernut

choo choo said:


> Just got a cool log skidder for the logging train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ModelTrainStuff.com had them on sale in pairs for $10. They're sold on ebay, but prices range between $14 and $20. It's not uncommon for internet hobby shops to beat ebay.
> 
> Greg


nice, I like....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think choo choo has one of the most unusual train collections going.  He probably has to fight for that top spot with shea.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*This could be interesting!*

Guys with the Most (Or for some Mostest) Unusual or Unique Collections!
1. ShayGetz(if Larry Olivier was my dentist....OUCH..and all those trains!)
2. Choo Choo(up and comer with...a Log Skidder of all things!
3. Big Ed(On the road to pay for all that train stuff...and thats alot!
4. T-Man( Has his own comic and massive Train Yard to Boot!
5. StationMaster Bob(Where ever he is):thumbsupHe who has the most Trains...wins!!) I thought about putting an Asterisk nex to SM Bob cuz nobody knows where he is, but until otherwise thats the top 5!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Can't argue with those selections.


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> Just got a cool log skidder for the logging train...


Hey Greg,

That's really nice looking.

I've mentioned taking my family to Clark's Trading Post in NH before. They have a beautifully restored Climax that takes passengers for a fun little trip (just a mile or so) into the woods. Along the way, we pass old, rusty log skidders just like that. Neat!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> That's really nice looking.
> 
> I've mentioned taking my family to Clark's Trading Post in NH before. They have a beautifully restored Climax that takes passengers for a fun little trip (just a mile or so) into the woods. Along the way, we pass old, rusty log skidders just like that. Neat!
> 
> TJ


Get some pictures of them old rusty skidders please.

Nice Greg....be cool looking with some smoke coming out of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Well, I don't post on this forum very often but this was my last purchase (back in January or February). A Williams 773 Hudson which also contains my most recent purchase, an ERR TMCC cruise commander board.


----------



## flyernut

Sweet!!!!


----------



## santafe158

It's a great engine to run. Only features it has at the moment are lights and cruise control so it's still pretty basic but I hope to add sound to it at some point in the future. I'm definitely glad I went for the cruise commander for this one, it's one of my best runners (out of the 13-14 locomotives I own).


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Santa, those sure are purdy Locos.:thumbsup:

How come the black and white picture?
To make it look like an old photo?

I don't think I know how to take a black and white with mine.hwell::laugh:


----------



## santafe158

It's one of the best looking in my collection (besides my Williams N&W J and Lionel ATSF FT diesel and all the rest for that matter). As for the black and white pictures, I started experimenting at christmas time on my temporary layout that gets set up then and got some nice results so I just do it every now and then for fun.

Most cameras (if using digital) have B&W and other color options in the menu somewhere.

Here's a couple of the locomotive that was the newest right before I got the hudson. A Williams N&W J (which is still the newest in my collection as the Hudson was a couple of years old when I bought it)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice looking locomotive. Did you mount the Cruise Commander in the engine or the tender?

I'm putting Cruise control in my 4-6-2 Pacific, it has TMCC and RailSounds from the factory. Love the way they run with the cruise control.  Since it already has the TMCC, it's just a swap of the board that's in it to the cruise one, should be about an hour on the bench.


----------



## santafe158

Mine's in the tender (die cast) with the antenna mounted under the coal load which is plastic. I used the existing tether and had to add another two wires for the lighting control. I had it pretty much finished within an hour and a half (I got home from school around 3:30, started working at about 3:45 and had it in operation by the time I had to go to piano at 4:45).

BTW gunrunnerjohn, are you also on the OGRR forum?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I hang over at OGR too. It's one of the few forums that really cater to O-gauge. This one is next on the list, most of the others I've looked at are heavy into HO and maybe a little N.


----------



## santafe158

I agree, great forum too. I spend a LOT of time there.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Santa,

I notice the whisps of smoke that you have added to your photos. I was wondering if you also use Gimp as I do?








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc


----------



## santafe158

Nope, that's just the smoke from the smoke unit and some settings on my camera (I'm assuming it slows lengthens the time the "shutter" stays open) for certain shots.

Here's a couple showing the smoke


----------



## gc53dfgc

that's interesting. I have never messed with any Williams locomotives so I have no idea what the smoke output and style would be for them but they definatly don't look like that of MTH or Lionel for sure. was the engine moving or does the smoke just natureally fly up like that?


----------



## tjcruiser

Great locos. Great pics. I like the B&W look. Maybe try a sepia tone next time, too?

Hey Ed ... most photo editing software tools have color controls that will allow you to turn a color photo to B&W or even sepia toned. Give it a shot!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## santafe158

They smoke relatively well. Depends on the age and usage of the unit. Some smoke better than others. The engine was sitting still for all the pictures, I guess the smoke was moved by natural air currents in my 85 year old house.

TJ, I'll try the sepia tone next time, haven't really experimented with it yet.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Who says Black & white sucks!*

Hey SantaFe those pics are just amazing. They look like those surreal photos from the 30's advertising campaign for Lionel or something...really


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Almost Forgot these!*

Forgot to post these from Ebay and Enginehouse Services. Picked up 2 3bay hoppers Erie Lack 1 Burlington , two singledome Tankers(theres that Favoritespot again) and 2 Atlas LS&I ore cars....Livin the "Dolce Vida Baby!!":thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those engines may have fan driven smoke. I have an MTH Pacific that has fan driven smoke, and sitting still it'll put out a similar stream.


----------



## santafe158

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey SantaFe those pics are just amazing. They look like those surreal photos from the 30's advertising campaign for Lionel or something...really



Thanks, that's kind of the look I was going for (well, ended up with and was happy with the results :laugh


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those engines may have fan driven smoke. I have an MTH Pacific that has fan driven smoke, and sitting still it'll put out a similar stream.


These don't have a fan, Williams and Williams by Bachmann use Seuthe smoke units (somebody can correct my spelling if it's wrong, I get the E and the U mixed up sometimes) and they just put out a steady stream of smoke, nice for looks but they spit fluid all over the top of the locomotive which requires cleaning after every run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I noticed that one of my diesel locomotives with the fan driven smoke leaves spots on the top as well. I'm guessing I may have overfilled it.


----------



## raleets

*New goodies*

Here's a couple of goodies added to my layout today. 
The Blatz beer truck finally arrived from the brewery with a load of suds for the supermarket :thumbsup: , and it appears some folks are enjoying themselves in the park on the new picnic tables and park benches. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll take a case of that.


----------



## novice

raleets said:


> Here's a couple of goodies added to my layout today.
> The Blatz beer truck finally arrived from the brewery with a load of suds for the supermarket :thumbsup: , and it appears some folks are enjoying themselves in the park on the new picnic tables and park benches. :laugh:
> Bob


That's a nice looking Gazebo - does it have a band playing?


----------



## raleets

Absolutely there's a band playing.....a piano, drums, clarinet, and bass....
all compliments of WS.....the dancers are also WS.....a tad pricey, but perfect for the scene. :thumbsup:
Truth be known, there's nothing more expensive on my layout than the gazebo and what's in the park.  Aren't trains fun??
Bob


----------



## novice

raleets said:


> Absolutely there's a band playing.....a piano, drums, clarinet, and bass....
> all compliments of WS.....the dancers are also WS.....a tad pricey, but perfect for the scene. :thumbsup:
> Truth be known, there's nothing more expensive on my layout than the gazebo and what's in the park.  Aren't trains fun??
> Bob


They certainly are...

I can kinda see the band and dancers now that you mention it, but not well.
Got better pics of the inside?


----------



## raleets

novice,
Thanks for your interest.  I posted lots of photos on the HO site April 10th under "It's finally picture time". You may want to check 'em out.
Here's some more of the gazebo. The focus isn't the best, but it's tough to get the camera very close on my layout.
Hope it helps.
Bob


----------



## novice

Thanks for the pics Bob - I think I saw that thread, gonna look again.

Was that a kit or did you scratch build it?


----------



## raleets

Ouch! Sure wish it would have been a kit, but NO it's only available as a "built" kit from WS. The lowest price I could find (after about two weeks of shopping) was from hobbylinc @ almost $45! 
The only reason I splurged is because it was so perfect for the park in the middle of my layout.
My local HS gets $59.95 for that gazebo. :thumbsdown: And, the dancers, band, etc. are equally "way too much".
Aren't trains fun?
Bob


----------



## novice

Ouch? Didn't mean to offend 

It looks really cool and adds lots of personality and gives the whole layout a "live" feeling.


----------



## raleets

Novice,
No offense felt or inferred, just my recollection of the tab for that little bugger:laugh::laugh:, but as you so correctly stated, it does fit in so well with the whole flavor of the layout. :thumbsup:
Thanks for your kind words,
Bob


----------



## novice

Maybe it's me, but the price tag doesn't seem too much for that piece.

It looks well made and life like - simulated wood flooring, wrap around railing, lattice work at the bottom, lots of details.

Worth the price IMO.


----------



## raleets

novice,
The old bromide "you get what you pay for" truly applies with this gazebo.
Not only is it amazingly detailed, but the roof is removable, there's a raceway up one side and across the roof for lighting wires (which I used), and it looks handsome on most any layout.
I have a single 5mm LED mounted over the center of the dancefloor which looks pretty cool when I turn off the lights in my train room. You can easily imagine a Saturday night dance in the park :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Decided it was time to go small, really small, so here's the smallest TMCC piece of equipment that I've found so far. 

This has operating headlights, but no taillights. The challenge is to see if I can add them, it'll be tight!


----------



## tankist

what on earth is that supposed to be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's an old time track inspection car.


----------



## N-gauged

I'd love to be a track inspector if that's what you get to cruise around in.​


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool GRJ....I'd bet you could drill out those taillights on the rear fenders and get some LED's in there.

Here are some 2mm ones that are available.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/303185186/2mm_red_round_led_diode.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

N-gauged said:


> I'd love to be a track inspector if that's what you get to cruise around in.


Well, that's what they cruised around in in the 40's and 50's, nowadays they have stuff like Dodge pickups with train wheels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sstlaure said:


> Very cool GRJ....I'd bet you could drill out those taillights on the rear fenders and get some LED's in there.
> 
> Here are some 2mm ones that are available.
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/303185186/2mm_red_round_led_diode.html


Those are way too big to fit inside the fender and not hit the wheels. I'm probably better off trying to light the ones on the trunk with fiber from inside. I just have to figure out how to get a really tiny red lens in them. The front headlights are lit from a single LED that shines into a plastic light pipe to the headlights. I could stick my fibers for the rear lights onto the same LED if I could figure out how to put good looking lights on the outside. It's more of a mechanical issue with the size than an electrical issue. There isn't nearly enough space for an LED back there. As you can see, the weight that helps the thing have traction lives back there.


----------



## tankist

is that how this car supposed to be, with two axles up front?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, that's the way Lionel ships them, I can only assume that's what it's supposed to look like!


----------



## NIMT

I could do it No Problem!
It also needs a Roof beacon!
You just send it my way and I'll hook you up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT said:


> I could do it No Problem!
> It also needs a Roof beacon!
> You just send it my way and I'll hook you up!


I may just do that! I'm not totally confident that I wont mangle it and have to repaint it. There really isn't much room, but if you've been working on N-gauge, I guess you're used to that! 

Send me a PM with your address and I'll put it in a box.


----------



## raleets

NIMT is THE MAN :thumbsup:! If he says it might rain, bring your large umbrella :laugh: :laugh:
Get lit in style.....send it to Sean 
Bob


----------



## cabledawg

Yeah Sean has my HO Thomas engine and is putting sound (I could barely fit the DH123 decoder init) and adding LED's to the rear since I did the front already. Once I get it back, I'll post up a video of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

Sean, Sean, he's our man, if he can't do it, no one can! :laugh::laugh:
Don't know about you, but I LOVED high school  
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

Just got a whole bunch of buildings from dozer in last night. Great buy. In addition to the (8) buildings he listed he also through in a brick paved roadway system, some pre-made country road (faller I believe?) and an extra DPM building kit un-built. 

Thanks a ton Dozer - this will help to populate my new street running district as well as give me some cool structures for my country town "Evansville" (after my 4 year old)

I haven't been able to find my camera lately - I think I may have accidentally left it on my desk at work and the cleaning crew "cleaned" it for me permanently. Everything that isn't locked down seems to grow legs.


----------



## raleets

Scott,
I also have two buildings from Dozer on my layout 
Bob


----------



## tooter

These two low side wagons came from ebay...










About a half a year ago I had stupidly bought some trucks off ebay that had what I thought were really neat old fashioned spoked wheels, and didn't know that they were European steam locomotive tender trucks with *way* larger than American wheels. They sat unused in the truck box until recently when I took a good look at them and discovered that (Hey!) they were *exactly* the *same* size as regular European rolling stock wheels! So I put them on. 

The wagons had old style pinned European couplers, but I finally came up with a method to convert them to Kadees without needing to butcher anything. Kadee #41 long underset shank couplers work perfectly. They even use the original pins through the center of the box. Just needed a little spot of glue to keep the whole box from rotating.

While I was at it, I also spoked the little hopper...










I rally am liking the old time Era I and II European stuff, because everything is already short so I don't need to chop anything up, and they will work great going around 12 inch radius curves and through #2 turnouts. 

Oh, and something about ebay...
If there is something you like but the Buy it Now price is too high for your liking, shoot the seller a PM and make them an offer. You might be pleasantly suprized when they accept it. 

Greg


----------



## novice

*New Shells*

I got these a few weeks ago and forgot I hadn't posted pics:

First 3 are die cast - all are shells only.

It looks like the first one is a 322? Correct by GRJ - not found in any of my books - not lionel?


















no markings on the 2nd one - anyway to figure that out?


















and the third one is 1120 - built 1950?


















and the 1666 is plastic -1942?


















One day I'd like to get them completed


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The first one looks more like a 322.


----------



## novice

Thanks GRJ - after using my magnifying glass you're correct - it's not in any of my books though. Perhaps not Lionel?

Ah found it - American Flyer


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

The 2nd one (unmarked) looks like a Lionel 1666 to me ... 1946 or 1947.

The one labeled "1666" is much more recent. Not sure if that's Lionel, though.

The 1120 is Lionel circa 1950. Shares the same basic shell as several other so-called Scout Lionel locos.

Get 'em runniing!

TJ


----------



## cbarm

WOW!! I think I just did really good on Ebay...just won 2 deals on Atlas Trainman sets, 1 SF n the other UP. Both complete never opened...$65 each. Will post pics when I get em n set em up for a trial run.


----------



## novice

tjcruiser said:


> Nov,
> 
> The 2nd one (unmarked) looks like a Lionel 1666 to me ... 1946 or 1947.
> 
> The one labeled "1666" is much more recent. Not sure if that's Lionel, though.
> 
> The 1120 is Lionel circa 1950. Shares the same basic shell as several other so-called Scout Lionel locos.
> 
> Get 'em runniing!
> 
> TJ


TJ - Thanks - you think both are a 1666? My book says the 1666 is available in both die cast and plastic but they don't really look the same.

I started pricing pieces for the ones I know about - geez, expensive  to piece them together.


----------



## flyernut

That 322 is definitely a American Flyer. I have one. It could be a smoke in the boiler or smoke in the tender.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

I'm reasonably certain that the 2nd loco (the unmarked one) is the "traditional" Lionel 1666 from 1946/47. See here:

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_1666_loco.htm

and here ...

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1666

As for the other labelled 1666, I'm not sure what brand/vintage that is. It's a different beast than the prior Lionel 1666.

TJ


----------



## novice

Thanks TJ - According to my books (greenbergs 1901-2011 and lionel illustrated price and rarity guide 1900-1969), the 1666 was available in plastic same mold as the 1664 - not sure if this one is authentic (looks it) or not but it is plastic and does say 1666 lol.

Going to need to find someone to rebuild them for me I think.


----------



## tankist

Choo, neat as always. i love the low platforms


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

Got it ... that other 1666 (the one with the white stripe) is a Marx 1666 ... not Lionel.

TJ


----------



## novice

TJ - You the Man. So the plastic is a marx or the metal?


----------



## tooter

cbarm said:


> WOW!! I think I just did really good on Ebay...just won 2 deals on Atlas Trainman sets, 1 SF n the other UP. Both complete never opened...$65 each. Will post pics when I get em n set em up for a trial run.


Hi cb, 

That *is* a good deal. *Half off!* :thumbsup:
Hobbylinc sells Atlas Trainman sets for $132.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

novice said:


> TJ - You the Man. So the plastic is a marx or the metal?


Train #2 -- the unmarked loco -- is a Lionel 1666.

Train #4 -- the one with the white stripe along the shell -- is a Marx 1666.

Different beasts.

TJ


----------



## novice

Ah, thanks TJ - the Marx is actually the best looking of the bunch with the silver side rails.


----------



## N-gauged

Not new, but new to me.
This is the start of my Rio Grande Collection.


















I'm hoping to get a few more with a hand full of Santa Fe cars soon.
Still waiting for a response from the seller.
​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're already weathered, ready to roll.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook

*My Ugly Ducklings*

Got the second one today. EMD BL-2's. These were made by AHM and have traction tires, which I was trying to keep away from. Just driven from the rear truck.


----------



## tooter

Just got two brand new Mantua Heavyweight Classics 30 foot box cars... 










Hobbylinc had them on sale for only *$7.89* each! 

They have knuckle couplers and both doors slide open so that I can actually haul cargo in them. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> ... so that I can actually haul cargo in them.


... about 4 or 5 of those shorty cabooses?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Heavyweight? I guess for your collection.


----------



## tooter

Yes. 

The Mantua's are nicely wieghted. Hardly anyone besides Mantua still makes old fashioned stuff any more. Roundhouse used to be the main one, but it's gone now. Bachmann still makes a few items.

I have a wide variety of cars that make up specific purpose trains:

Beaides the usual passenger and freight...

...there's Logging Mining Smelting and Maintenance of Way which includes cranes and rolling stock to both house and transport work crews.

Greg


----------



## T-Man

*1689e*

Already I am looking ahead for something to do.

This shell was bought at an e bay auction with a motor that was a 260 or something. 











So I went on a hunt and found this. Not exact but it fits and the wheels need to be switched and it does work.











The name plate is Lionel 027, no TJ not Jr,this time.


----------



## tjcruiser

I have one of those O27 motors, too. I'm not sure why they changed the name from Lionel Jr. It's essentially the exact same motor, albeit with a wheel upgrade.

I've always like the 1689 Vanderbilt loco ... neat looking.

So you're gonna flip the wheels to get the drive rod stud in the rear?

TJ


----------



## T-Man

That's the plan. I need to enlarge the rear bracket. Maybe add a crossbar to receive it. I am thinking Maroon for the shell.

It will be a great addition.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat looking loco, it'll be interesting to see this one finished. You're starting from a much better place than your other thread, this one doesn't look that bad.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man,

Maroon would look beautiful on that 1689 shell. Nice thought.

I see that motor doesn't have a crossbar at the front with the light socket mount. (I had one like that, too, recently.) Does that mean that the light on the 1689 is mounted to a "friction fit" metal tab that slips over a bar-protrustion that's cast inside the front of the loco shell? Just curious ... I've never seen a disected 1689.

Hope you're gonna start a thread for that baby. I need a place to drool!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey, in the "Anything New" department ...

I scored big time with a random Craigslist search the other day. Found a guy in my home town who was selling a prewar tinplate Lionel set with (you guessed it ...) a 1681 loco, tender, and the common tanker, gondola, and caboose cars. It's the #1054 set, if I recall. (I restored one of these in another thread.) Anyway, I wasn't itching to grab another set, but at the price, I couldn't refuse: $25 for the whole deal. Sold. Nabbed it. Lucky me!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Does this look familiar? No, it's not the one I finished, I scored another stripped one and I'm putting a TMCC lashup in it. This one has a like perfect shell, but I had to replace the electrocouplers and clean up the trucks to get everything running. This one will get similar lighting, but I have to get more creative with the people in the cab, I had to put the speaker between them.


----------



## Gansett

Good deal! I also check Craigs frequently but it seems I find people who want 98¢ on the dollar for junque.

One guy is advertising 400+ pieces of HO rolling stock left over from when he did train shows, he wants 2/3 of todays list prices!


----------



## tjcruiser

Jack ... I did get very lucky. I don't scan Craigslist that often, but I was surprised when I did, I found something on my wish list right in my home town. Easy. In fact, the guy was asking $50 in his add, and I asked if he would take $25 sight unseen when I tallked to him on the phone. He said sure. Who could argue with that?

John ... just out of curiosity, could that speaker have fit in the rear of the loco, rather than the front? What prompted the front location?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I need to put the DCDR (motor driver) in the rear, the TMCC motherboard fills the center section. There was no place for the speaker. The problem is I'm using an existing Lionel TMCC package, since I have it sitting around. The upgrade packages are smaller and everything fits in the center section.

The bonus is the cruise control module adds some neat light effects, the ditch lights flash alternately when you blow the horn, for instance. 

I have all the stuff positioned, I'm just mounting the last piece. I've done a basic track test, and everything works.

Miles to go, but making progress.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the clarification!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I just spent several hours of quality time with my new purchase. After I got the TMCC stuff all installed, I was testing it and noticed that it couldn't run real slow, it would jerk and stop, then start, etc. After fooling with it a bit, I realized it was a subtle mechanical binding in one or both of the trucks. I thought I tracked it down to one, so I stripped everything off that one and sprayed it down with carb cleaner to totally remove everything. Lubed it all up, assembled it, and all seemed well. Then I noticed the other one had a bit of a bind.

Finally, I swapped the motors on the trucks, and both of them worked just fine! Apparently, the dufus that owned it before had swapped the motors on the trucks for some reason. Although I can't see any reason, I know that when gears run for a long time, they'll take a set and don't take kindly to being put in a new home.

Lubed everything, put it all back together, MUCH better slow speed operation!

The heavy lifting is done, now I have to start on the shell with all the lighting, cab crew, etc. The workday is never done...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> John ... just out of curiosity, could that speaker have fit in the rear of the loco, rather than the front? What prompted the front location?


TJ, here's a better answer to your question.  This is the full track test of the locomotive with cruise control installed.


----------



## Gansett

Photos like that just reinforces the fact I don't know squat about electrical stuff. If I messed with that it wouldn't be long before I let all the magic smoke escape.
Dirty Harry said it best "A man's got to know his limitations".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's just wire A goes to point A, wire B goes to point B, etc. 

It's that that complicated, though it certainly appears so in this picture. This is before the "neatening" of the wiring, just plugging everything in to get it working first. 

Next comes the custom lighting for the shell, take a dozen or so LED's, mix in a lot of #30 wire, a few diodes and resistors, and you have lots of lights.


----------



## OverTheHill

No trains stuff today, but I did buy another Tamyia F4J Phanton in 1/32 to add to my collection. This will make my 48 Phanton. I will all ways love that bird.
Semper fi


----------



## tjcruiser

Yowee! I agree with Jack. Modern electronic stuff is way over my head. Jammed packed in there, too. I can see now, John, why you were so space-critical in the guts layout.

Reminds me of old vs. new cars ... real cars. When I was a kid, I could have jumped into the engine bay of my dad's old Buick. Tons of room to do an oil change. You could have a party with a few friends in all of the space around the engine block. But not today ... jammed packed with electronics. Better cars and systems today, perhaps, but in many ways, I'd rather have the simplicity of those old open designs. Alternator. Distributor. Carbeurator. Couple of belts. Spark plugs. Simple. It was all easy to see, and it all mostly made sense. Try to find the oil filter in my car today?!? Buried under a wiring harness as thick as Arnold Schwarzenegger's arm!

Sorry ... sidebar rant over ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't work on new cars.


----------



## raleets

Guys,
Finished off another corner of my layout today with a campground. Many moons ago the Mrs. & I did a ton of camping, so I thought it might be cool to remind myself of those bygone days. Hope you like it 
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc

that's the walthers one isn't it?


----------



## NIMT

Bob, 
As Usual another great job by Bob's construction crew!:worshippy:
But :sly:......
I see you've opened yourself up for another expansion possibility.
The lake for the boats!


----------



## raleets

GC53,
Not sure of your question.  That's the Walther's one what?
Bob


----------



## raleets

Sean,
You must by physco.....whoops!  I meant physcic :laugh:.....yep, I broke the news to the boss tonight that next winter I would be adding on another 
4X8 slab in an "L" shape arrangement off the current layout, going south off the left front corner of the campground into a more metropolitan area that features Amtrak, the Niles, MI depot (my hometown), and a good-sized lake complete with a beach and fishin' boats. 
I'll have all summer and fall to roll it around in the pumpkin and that, my friend, is super scary 
Bob


----------



## novice

Just got this in the mail for my HO layout:










Working on getting a round house for it and a motor.

Also want to get one of each for the O scale layout as well.


----------



## raleets

Wow! That's a cool challenge that I would love to tackle. :thumbsup:
Maybe next year with the "additon"?
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc

raleets said:


> GC53,
> Not sure of your question.  That's the Walther's one what?
> Bob


All the campground things. Or more precisely Life Like

See.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006N6NFM...e=380333&creativeASIN=B0006N6NFM&linkCode=asn


----------



## raleets

cg53,
The campground figures, etc., are a combination of Life-Like and Woodland Scenics kits. I have a couple more items on the way to add to the scene.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc

I just secured this beauty from Ebay.
A Bachmann Spectrum 4-6-0 Ten Wheeler with DCC&SOUND. This engine si equipped with a Tsunami sound decoder so i know that the decoder alone costs 100.00 US so paying 128.00 for it is a real deal from its 250.00 US retail price. Steam is courseing through my vanes once again! 









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

I might have another engine in the works but won't know on that one for antoher 20 minutes. I will update it here if I get it or not.


----------



## novice

That's a nice looking loco - grats


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good looking rig, and a nice price too.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Bachmann quality and detail has skyrocketed over the years but that has come with a price. It makes getting these engines and cars that I know are good and have been for a long time harder because the amount people are willing to pay for them has risen a lot as well.


----------



## tooter

Hey gc, 

That's an aesthetically proportioned steamer. The big drivers are really cool and there's lots of side rod detailing. I've paid a lot more for a lot less, so that's a good deal in my book!:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well I lost the other auction for a Bachmann Spectrum GE45 ton switcher DCC equipped but it's not over yet. I have another one lined up that I might be paying retail for if my mother permits. I also might just go for another steamer with DCC only.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey GC,

I agree with others above ... GREAT looking steamer. Do you happen to know what vintage that would have been in real life? Early 1900's ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> Hey GC,
> 
> I agree with others above ... GREAT looking steamer. Do you happen to know what vintage that would have been in real life? Early 1900's ???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


From the pictures I can find it looks like a 1940's era engine. I will do some more research into it when time permits.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Well I lost the other auction for a Bachmann Spectrum GE45 ton switcher DCC equipped but it's not over yet. I have another one lined up that I might be paying retail for if my mother permits. I also might just go for another steamer with DCC only.


Those Bachmann 45 tonners come up quite regularly. One seller even runs multiple one penny auctions on them. So bide your time... 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

choo choo said:


> Those Bachmann 45 tonners come up quite regularly. One seller even runs multiple one penny auctions on them. So bide your time...
> 
> Greg


Of course the guru of small. Thanks for the info that those guys come up often. I think I have come to an agreement with my mother. I get to buy another Bachmann Spectrum engine with just DCC before her next payday then the 45 tonner after her payday as to better even out how the money is spent as the locomotive in mind will not cost a lot and who knows by her next payday their might be another 45 tonner in the perfect low price range to help out even more and yes that means three new engines instead of one or two. You could say i like to buy my locomotives in groups instead of slowly one by one. I know one thing for sure. I will be getting one of those 45 tonners. I am amazed by the counter wheights that are on the outside fo the axels that actually move with the wheels which I think is just as cool as a climax or a shay except doesn't cost 300 dollars. Also Greg, have you seen the new Bachmann Spectrum Peter Witt and Birney trolleys? Talk about pricey but they are very nicely detailed and fully DCC.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Some historical info on New York Central. With a quick look, I didn't see that specific loco (though it may be there), however other somewhat-similar 4-6-0's appear to be early 1900's ... I'd still think closer to there than 1940's.

http://www.railarchive.net/nyccollection/index.html

We need a time machine for the forum member team!!!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> GC,
> 
> Some historical info on New York Central. With a quick look, I didn't see that specific loco (though it may be there), however other somewhat-similar 4-6-0's appear to be early 1900's ... I'd still think closer to there than 1940's.
> 
> http://www.railarchive.net/nyccollection/index.html
> 
> We need a time machine for the forum member team!!!
> 
> TJ


I would say the NYC 817 class FX 4-6-0 would be the exact same one as mine if it didn't have that long tube on the side of it. I just looked through the era pictures on google and the closest one I found to mine was a 40's so that's what I went with but it very well could be from the 1900's bachmann just didn't specify.


----------



## haphall

That is a fine looking locomotive. I'm thinking 1910 or so.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Also Greg, have you seen the new Bachmann Spectrum Peter Witt and Birney trolleys? Talk about pricey but they are very nicely detailed and fully DCC.


Yes I have... but I like the little old fashioned low tech DC diecast metal trolley I put together better because it only cost about $20... 









Greg


----------



## Massey

The 4-6-0 is a much earlier engine then the ones in the pictures. I would guess late 1800's by the style of cylinder on it. 

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc

Are you sure they had all steel cabs back in the 1800's? that sounds more like a 4-4-0 American all wood cab era type of train then a NYC 4-6-0 Baldwin all steel cab.


----------



## RailMix

Not many 4-6-0's were built after 1910 or so, but some survived to the end of steam and beyond.
The Bachmann 4-6-0 as shown would represent an engine built around 1895-1900 +/- a few years and modernized with a steel cab and electric headlight ca. 1920. BTW, nice looking engine, good price. 
Didn't see any similar engines on the linked gallery but I seem to remember seeing a similar Michigan Central engine that may have survived through the merger (1930?).


----------



## novice

Not a train - but a useful tool 

My new 90º model clamp










Forgot to mention also got Railworks 2 this week - train simulator/game - completely lost in it lol


----------



## gc53dfgc

novice said:


> Not a train - but a useful tool
> 
> My new 90º model clamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention also got Railworks 2 this week - train simulator/game - completely lost in it lol


Neat tool. I want to get railworks 2 but have to wait for a new computer. I have found it rather upsetting the massive amount of DLC for it each costing 10-20 and the train lover I am wants to get all of them except for a small few and there over 1K in DLC alone. They also come out with new DLC about every week or two. Do you have a steam account?


----------



## novice

I have a steam account and also if you do a search there are a few sites that have lots of free stuff for it - scenarios, locos, wagons and what not.

Forgot to mention I got RW 2 really cheap - think it was like 9.95 or something - could be wrong but I think that's what it cost.


----------



## gc53dfgc

what other games do you have for steam?


----------



## novice

That's it - never heard of steam until I got RW.

Sony shut down my game (hacked) - so I have time to kill


----------



## gc53dfgc

I haven't even bothered with my PS# since I heard about the hecking and shutdown. They have started a lawsuit against them and am trying to jump on board or not. I mean the worst that could happen is I get no money from it but I won't loose any because of the type of lawsuit.


----------



## novice

Law suite with sony? what did they do to you?


----------



## gc53dfgc

no I have not jioned yet but others have created one and the issue is that all info and the possibility that the hackers stole everyones credit cards and other more personal info. They can niether confirm or deny this which is why the lawsuit is legal.


----------



## novice

gc53dfgc said:


> no I have not jioned yet but others have created one and the issue is that all info and the possibility that the hackers stole everyones credit cards and other more personal info. They can niether confirm or deny this which is why the lawsuit is legal.


legality is not the issue - the issue is were you harmed or just "jumping" on the gravy train trying to cash in? 

I have several accounts with sony, but I was not harmed - yet. 

The only people that collect in Class action lawsuits are the lawyers. 

The lawyers sign up as many as they can to strengthen their case - whether the litigants were harmed or not is never the issue in class actions - the "possibility" is the issue for the lawsuit.

I was involved in one several years ago with a major Financial institution (you probably have heard about it from California) - the lawsuit was settled for $123 mil., the institution went bankrupt and no one received anything.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nov,

You got the tool that I recommended via Steve441. Cool!!! Let us know how it works out!

TJ


----------



## novice

tjcruiser said:


> Nov,
> 
> You got the tool that I recommended via Steve441. Cool!!! Let us know how it works out!
> 
> TJ


I opened it as soon as I got it, had the loco shed model waiting, synced it up, glued on the end, and tightend it down.

YAHOOOOO!!!! It works GREAT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

That was one of the best suggestions yet., YOU THE MAN


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I hope you didn't use the hammer on it.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I hope you didn't use the hammer on it.


LMAO - no, it actually has screws that are large enough for me to see and tighten.

It's a really great tool.

Gonna post a picture of it in use in my thread soon.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Um...Well getting off the topic of lawsuits and back onto trains. I did it again. Got another steamer. I think I have caught the steam bug fever. :laugh:









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc








http://profile.imageshack.us/user/gc53dfgc

A Bachmann Spectrum DCC equipped 4-4-0 American (steel cab) in Maryland and Pennsylvania livery. In perticular on this locomotive that I love more than anything else at the moment is the detailed chains that are added to the tender and are connected to the tender trucks. A lot of hand done work must have gone into that part in its production.

Oh yeah Novice,

LMAO is technically incorrect grammar as well.


----------



## novice

Wow, that's a sweet looking loco.

I'm on a steamer kick also - there's just something about the way look reminds of the old west which I have always admired.

Nice one GC.


----------



## tooter

gc... you really outdid yourself on that one!
All black *and* highly detailed... what a beautiful combination. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a pretty cool looking set, good catch.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Great looking loco/tender ... chains and all!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

Thanks all. I forgot to mention this one only cost me 66.00 U.S.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Finally completed my Pratt's Hollow Phantom set. I've had the locomotive for some time, but it had problems with sound and the motor. Sorted all of that out, and finally found the passenger car set to make it whole, looks pretty slick.  Bet this will look very neat cruising around the ceiling tracks. I actually have a bunch of materials down there to get started, going to cut some pipe for the hangers today...


----------



## tjcruiser

The aliens have landed!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Everyone hide your women, children, and husbands. THE ALIENS ARE ATTACKING!


----------



## novice

That's one sleek looking set - I don't normally like modern trains, but I really like the lines and dynamics of that one.


----------



## norgale

That was modern back in the 50's I'll bet.( Shades of the GM Aerotrain) Very nice buy John but I've never seen it before. Who made it and when? Pete


----------



## Big Ed

They would look nice in Alien Green.:thumbsup:


With blinking LED's in side and Alien passengers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's the Lionel Pratt's Hollow Phantom set. I finally found the car set to go with the engine. I bought the engine cheap a while back, but I had to get it working before investing in the cars.

You should hear the weird sounds it makes! 

I need a Phantom O-scale figure to have standing beside the train.  No sense putting him in it, all the windows are tinted and you can't see anything.


----------



## Gansett

I found this on Craigs a couple of weeks ago. Bought mainly for me to practice weathering. 4 of the HO cars are new including a track cleaning car. There's a N scale switcher and 10 or 12 cars, 3 of them new in there someplace. Got a armful of track too. Nothing to great but something to keep me going until my son gets out of his cast and able to help me with building.


----------



## tjcruiser

Jack,

I used that same Tech II transformer (black one on the right) to run my little HO layout ... I'm quite happy with it. Nice find, all around!

TJ


----------



## haphall

A grand haul! I like those two Santa Fe engines. A-B? Do they run? 
I love picking up a lot like that. I've gotten a ton of affordable stuff that way.


----------



## Gansett

Do they run? I don't know. Both are A units. I got them from a guy who buys self serve storage containers. He said he comes across train items not everyday but on a somewhat regular basis so he's got my name and number.
Name it and more than likely he has it.
My daughter is a vol firefighter, I just bought a old fire hydrant from him for her B-Day present.


----------



## raleets

Jack,
I bought an old fire hydrant at a yard sale a few years ago. Damned near got a triple hernia loading that sucker in my trunk. 
The guy I bought it from wasn't even going to give me a hand until I convinced him that an old man like me wasn't capable of picking it up by myself. Those babies are HEAVY!!
It now resides in my backyard with a gleaming coat of red enamel.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> Jack,
> I bought an old fire hydrant at a yard sale a few years ago. Damned near got a triple hernia loading that sucker in my trunk.
> The guy I bought it from wasn't even going to give me a hand until I convinced him that an old man like me wasn't capable of picking it up by myself. Those babies are HEAVY!!
> It now resides in my backyard with a gleaming coat of red enamel.
> Bob




Did you buy it so the dog has someplace to lift his leg?:laugh:


$1500, I almost bought an old original bell with the bracket from an old CNJ steam engine.

Would look nice sitting on top of my garage.:thumbsup:

No one got it yet I offered $750 but the guy won't budge on the price,......yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> $1500, I almost bought an old original bell with the bracket from an old CNJ steam engine.
> 
> Would look nice sitting on top of my garage.:thumbsup:


How do you plan on getting it up there?


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How do you plan on getting it up there?



I would just pick it up and toss it up.

Block and tackle? I would figure out a way.


She said, "NO WAY ARE YOU GOING TO PUT AN OLD CRAPPY TRAIN BELL ON THE ROOF!":laugh:




I told her yes she is right, THE BAY WINDOW WOULD BE BETTER!:thumbsup:

That shut her up, the KING has spoken.


----------



## Gansett

Keg of beer, bunch of steaks on the grille. Then nonchalantly mention you'd like the bell on the roof. Some guy will try to impress his girlfriend and PRESTO!

Just be sure you have insurance,:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> That shut her up, the KING has spoken.


Sure, but you have to sleep with one eye open for the rest of your life!


----------



## Gansett

Big Ed,
Remember, it's always easier to beg forgiveness than plead for permission.

Jack


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure, but you have to sleep with one eye open for the rest of your life!



I have been sleeping with one eye open for at least the last forty one years.
Tell me, that is not normal?


The bay window would may a fine place for the bell. Heck I am the one that spent $5000 on the window.

I also saw one of those old gigantic RR headlight lamp light, the one that is like 10' tall by 4' wide.

I would love one of those.

The guy wanted $5000 for it.
Too much for me, I offered $1000 and he laughed at me.

That was years ago.

He probably still has it and will for years.


----------



## gc53dfgc

10' tall! I don't think any train ever manufactured had a headlamp that large.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> 10' tall! I don't think any train ever manufactured had a headlamp that large.



Well maybe I exaggerated a little.

One like this sort of,:thumbsup:

Big enough?

Look good in a bay window lit up?:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

sure would. Do you know what engine the bell you was talking about belonged to?


----------



## cabledawg

After working for 14 hours today, I got to come home to a new PR3 waiting for me. After messing around with it I managed to get it working as a throttle. It's just on a temp setup for now until I get another power strip for the laptop and everything else to plug into one location.

Curious though, the manual for PanelPro says that the throttle can be run with key strokes, but nowhere can I find what keys do what. The touchpad is ok, but keys would be faster. Just wondering. I'll messa round with programming this weekend.


----------



## tooter

Just got this Roundhouse Old Timer Wooden Caboose off ebay for $4.50... 










Gonna make a shorty out of it... 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> Just got this Roundhouse Old Timer Wooden Caboose off ebay for $4.50...
> 
> Gonna make a shorty out of it...
> 
> Greg


Of course you are!  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> 10' tall! I don't think any train ever manufactured had a headlamp that large.


I think the picture Ed posted has one that's easily that large or even larger. 

Somewhere I've seen a picture of the engineer up cleaning the headlight on an old steamer, and I can assure you it was at least that large.


----------



## santafe158

Well, I posted my Williams NYC 773 4-6-4 a few weeks ago, I just HAD to have a caboose to go with it...

What was formerly a Lionel NYC 19000 Style caboose in Lackawanna paint is now NYC 1929 (which is the year my grandpa was born. He got me in to this hobby). I bought the caboose (already repainted) from a fellow Glancy Trains Modular group member for a great price, added some number/logo plates to the side and it looks great behind my 773

Before









After


----------



## tjcruiser

*Lionel 1689 Marker Lights ... some do, some don't*



T-Man said:


> Already I am looking ahead for something to do.
> 
> This shell was bought at an e bay auction with a motor that was a 260 or something.


Hey T-Man,

I was 1689 hunting on ebay this weekend. I had an old (but salvagable) one in my sights at $17, but it creeped up to $45 ... too steep for me. Nice loco, though.

One thing that caught my eye, and I thought I'd pass along f.y.i. ...

The 1689 loco I was looking at had no marker lights on the forward end of the boiler, and no holes through the shell where they would have been mounted. But, as I looked around at photos of other 1689's, I saw that many do have marker lights (the red clear plastic type) mounted through a square hole in the shell. Interesting ... some 1689's have them, and some don't. More clues for the history books ...

Looking forward to your 1689 rebuild!

TJ


----------



## norgale

TJ what engine is that you have for an avatar? Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Pete,

My av is a Lionel 1668 ... a bullet nose design based upon Loewy's real-life 1930's streamliner designs.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## novice

Just received this - came with some track and manual switches ($20.00), the one in the back needs to be glued/fixed. Don't think the hammer is going to work on this one 










Also picked up 20 various HO couples for $10.00, now just need some screws to attach them.

Got a few more goodies coming this/next week - updating my layout thread later also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pretty good haul for three O-scale cars, even if they need a little work.


----------



## novice

Thanks GRJ - one of them - 6138 is a metal car, the other 2 are plastic. 

I didn't have any of these, plus the extra switches and track were a bonus.


----------



## flyernut

novice said:


> Just received this - came with some track and manual switches ($20.00), the one in the back needs to be glued/fixed. Don't think the hammer is going to work on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up 20 various HO couples for $10.00, now just need some screws to attach them.
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming this/next week - updating my layout thread later also.


Nice deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice to trip over deals once in a while.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice to trip over deals once in a while.


Wish I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tooter

novice said:


> Just received this - came with some track and manual switches ($20.00), the one in the back needs to be glued/fixed. Don't think the hammer is going to work on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up 20 various HO couples for $10.00, now just need some screws to attach them.
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming this/next week - updating my layout thread later also.


Wow...what a nice deal! :thumbsup:
Now all you need are 3 cranes.

Greg


----------



## novice

choo choo said:


> Wow...what a nice deal! :thumbsup:
> Now all you need are 3 cranes.
> 
> Greg


These are crane cars? LOL - didn't know that - just thought they looked cool


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're the "support" car that usually is hooked up with a crane car. They called a work caboose.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They're the "support" car that usually is hooked up with a crane car. They called a work caboose.


Is a crane supposed to be on top of them, or hauled behind/in front of them?

NM - I looked it up


----------



## novice

flyernut said:


> Wish I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just need to spend some time on ebay - I have several searches set up looking for particular stuff which I can't find, but every once in awhile something pops up mis-categorized.

I picked up 2 O scale loco's yesterday - one for 1.76  Hopefully it will work


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I may have to dig through my closet and find a crane to sell you for your work train.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I may have to dig through my closet and find a crane to sell you for your work train.


Ooh - the cars I looked up didn't have any cranes on them - did I look at the wrong ones?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No, the crane is a separate car in your "repair" train, it normally runs in front of the work caboose with the arm over the bed.


----------



## novice

Ah, cool - I'll look them up also  Thanks GRJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This is what the train would look like with the crane.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just picked this up in the OGR sale forum, the *Pennsylvania Ballast Train*. The locomotive is die cast, with TMCC and Odyssey speed control.


----------



## novice

That's an interesting looking loco and set - what kind of loco is that?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a box cab electric that the PARR used to run some years back, say 50 or so?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Oh what i would give for that engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

gc53dfgc said:


> Oh what i would give for that engine.


If you give enough, it can be yours.  Everything's got a price...


----------



## novice

really nice detail on that engine - I like the "running lights" along the bottom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They light on the rear going forward, and on the front going in reverse. It has engineer figures and cab lights as well. Heavy little sucker, it's a diecast shell.


----------



## santafe158

Well, since John's B1 seems to be popular, here's some pictures of my BB1's. :laugh: I've had them for a few years now but never posted pictures on this thread so here they are.

How are you liking yours so far John?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

So far it's fine. I ran into one little glitch. It came with traction tires in the box, but they're not on the wheels! The ones in the box seem far too small to fit the wheels, they look more like diesel locomotive traction tires. Also, I can't figure out how to take the side frames off so you can get the traction tires on.


----------



## novice

Cool - love the bell on top - how does it ring?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nope, this one has no sound, that's the one downside. I'm going to think about that issue, but I think it's too crowded in there to add sound.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> So far it's fine. I ran into one little glitch. It came with traction tires in the box, but they're not on the wheels! The ones in the box seem far too small to fit the wheels, they look more like diesel locomotive traction tires. Also, I can't figure out how to take the side frames off so you can get the traction tires on.


Underneath, there's a screw on each end of the gear box (maybe one on the end and one in the center, it's been awhile since I've taken mine apart), remove those and carefully the gear box and wheel assembly should fall right out. Watch the wires when you put it back together, I had to repair one when it got pinched. These didn't come with the traction tires installed (for some odd reason...) but it isn't too bad of a job. You don't have to remove the shell (which has two screws and the grab irons holding it on)


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nope, this one has no sound, that's the one downside. I'm going to think about that issue, but I think it's too crowded in there to add sound.


You could put a sound board and speaker into an MOW boxcar (not sure who makes one, but I'm sure you can find one somewhere or paint one yourself). Would give you a 3rd car for your train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> Underneath, there's a screw on each end of the gear box (maybe one on the end and one in the center, it's been awhile since I've taken mine apart), remove those and carefully the gear box and wheel assembly should fall right out. Watch the wires when you put it back together, I had to repair one when it got pinched. These didn't come with the traction tires installed (for some odd reason...) but it isn't too bad of a job. You don't have to remove the shell (which has two screws and the grab irons holding it on)


Well, the trucks drop down a bit, but I did get a set of traction tires on it. The tires I had were a bit too thick, so I'll be shopping for a new set or two when I get the correct part number. You don't happen to have the correct part number, do you? I couldn't find a parts diagram for this locomotive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> You could put a sound board and speaker into an MOW boxcar (not sure who makes one, but I'm sure you can find one somewhere or paint one yourself). Would give you a 3rd car for your train.


I've actually thought of that, and I have that MOW caboose that came with the set. The trick is getting the proper sounds to go with the locomotive.


----------



## tooter

santafe158 said:


> Well, since John's B1 seems to be popular, here's some pictures of my BB1's. :laugh: I've had them for a few years now but never posted pictures on this thread so here they are.
> 
> How are you liking yours so far John?


Those are really cool baxcabs. I had no idea they were made in O. Are they Lionel or MDC? I have an all diecast HO version that weighs almost a pound and has super low Earnst multiple reduction gearing...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

These are Lionel products. They're all diecast too, I put it on my scale, it's 3lb 5oz. These are command controlled, and *santafe158* has the dummy locomotive with sounds as well.


----------



## tooter

Hey John, 

The yellow railing detail on your engine is really nicely done, and those lanterns are so cool! :thumbsup: Do they light up?










Mine is going to need some railings as it's completely featureless. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the lanterns do light. They're directional lights, going forward, the ones on the back light, going in reverse, the ones on the front light. Obviously, the headlights work just the opposite. I was missing a railing, I just made one from picture wire and painted it yellow. A new picture would look "more complete".


----------



## santafe158

choo choo said:


> Those are really cool baxcabs. I had no idea they were made in O. Are they Lionel or MDC? I have an all diecast HO version that weighs almost a pound and has super low Earnst multiple reduction gearing...


They're Lionel (mine and John's), mine were made in 2005 and I believe I saw John's in the 2007 catalog. They weigh a ton, there's very little plastic on these locomotives. The shell, side frames and the entire frame are die-cast metal.

And I just noticed that John already answered your question


----------



## santafe158

Here's a link to a video of mine running, can't figure out how to post my youtube videos on this forum

Is it the "Embed code" that I'm supposed to put between the "Youtube" things when I press that button?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycnmey34RpA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey ... that worked ...

If you look at the YouTube video (on YouTube), its address is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycnmey34RpA

You want to take the info after the equal sign and stick that here between "yt" tags ... {yt}address code{/yt} ... except use Square Brackets rather than curly brackets. If you do that, you'll get this:


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well the 4-4-0 came in today and while Bachmann gave me enough extra options to have five different cow catchers and the choice to make it a oil, wood, or coal burner and a huge amount of detail I wasn't expecting even for a Spectrum. The bad news is that it will not manage what ever the radius curves that come with the bachmann starter sets which is 4 feet across so that would make it 22" radius I am pretty sure not 18" as it takes the full 4 feet across. I am thinking that it has to be a little piece somewhere near the leading trucks that is causeing them to derail and will look at that further and hopefully get some pictures up of it.


----------



## santafe158

Thanks for the help TJ


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Well the 4-4-0 came in today and while Bachmann gave me enough extra options to have five different cow catchers and the choice to make it a oil, wood, or coal burner and a huge amount of detail I wasn't expecting even for a Spectrum. The bad news is that it will not manage what ever the radius curves that come with the bachmann starter sets which is 4 feet across so that would make it 22" radius I am pretty sure not 18" as it takes the full 4 feet across. I am thinking that it has to be a little piece somewhere near the leading trucks that is causeing them to derail and will look at that further and hopefully get some pictures up of it.


I bet it won't take much to make your engine negotiate the curves... 4-4-0 is not exactly a Big Boy, you know. 

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc

That's what i don't get Greg. A 4-4-0 should easily handle 22 radius with no issues. The actual front leading truck wheels stop turning and then it makes the first half moon but on the second they just jump the tracks alltogether. I am thinking it has to be the front coupler but I am also sure bachmann would have designed the locomotive to not have this issue. I think the lower piece of the coupler holder came loose as it seems to be pointing the wrong way but its to late to mess with it right now anyways.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> That's what i don't get Greg. A 4-4-0 should easily handle 22 radius with no issues.


Heck, a 4-4-0 should do 15's. I bet it's something really simple. You'll find out what it is. Do post some pics when you have time. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> Here's a link to a video of mine running, can't figure out how to post my youtube videos on this forum
> 
> Is it the "Embed code" that I'm supposed to put between the "Youtube" things when I press that button?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycnmey34RpA&feature=channel_video_title


Looks like it pulls a nice long line of cars.


----------



## norgale

gc53dfgc said:


> That's what i don't get Greg. A 4-4-0 should easily handle 22 radius with no issues. The actual front leading truck wheels stop turning and then it makes the first half moon but on the second they just jump the tracks alltogether. I am thinking it has to be the front coupler but I am also sure bachmann would have designed the locomotive to not have this issue. I think the lower piece of the coupler holder came loose as it seems to be pointing the wrong way but its to late to mess with it right now anyways.


It probably is the front coupler. The bottom of the airhose thingy will hit the
edge of the rail and hang up on the first track joint it hits or a tie. Had the same prob with some of my engines. I just clipped the hose thing off and all went fine. pete


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Elephants Graveyard!!*

Well we got back from Minneapolis seeing the Kids and stopped into Scale Model Supply for a little recon and was shocked at what I've missed in the last two years I've been there. So this place is huge,basement of a small stripmall that runs a whole city block. I always look for sale items and never see them...until now. There is an old neon sign that spells CL---anc- in the back of the store that I always thought was the Store room. I went back there guys and my jaw dropped...old useless train junk that NOBODY wants! so I went back to the rolling stock sections and came out with these Athearn Bluebox assembled kits and paid $23.85 for the lot(Norfolk & Western Hopper,Chicago/Burlington Hopper, Carnation Reefer,UP Work Box Car, and a Reading Flatcarw/Trailer load all with knucklers) . And there are plenty of Diesel shells, Rolling Stock of all roadnames and models, Fix-it up Steam Locos/Diesels running from $5.00 -$20.00 in decent cosmetic condition, old track,structures,etc. Next time we go I'll sneak my camera in there and take some shots...incredible!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Mac ... nice score! One man's junk is another man's treasure!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Amazing, look to be in pretty good condition too!


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like it pulls a nice long line of cars.


Yeah, I put them at the head of the train my Mikado JR is pulling in this video, 25 cars long and weighted to 15 pounds






Hey, my video actually worked :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> sure would. Do you know what engine the bell you was talking about belonged to?


I don't know what steam engine the bell came off.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think the picture Ed posted has one that's easily that large or even larger.
> 
> 
> Somewhere I've seen a picture of the engineer up cleaning the headlight on an old steamer, and I can assure you it was at least that large.


I don't think it is 10' might be 6' or 7'.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just picked this up in the OGR sale forum, the *Pennsylvania Ballast Train*. The locomotive is die cast, with TMCC and Odyssey speed control.



The work car and the dumper John are they new or repaints?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those are brand new, came with the PARR Ballast Train set. The dump car is just like the old ones, and the caboose has a genuine wooden deck! The only modification I've made is to put an 18 volt bulb in the caboose. You'd think that a TMCC set would have the proper voltage bulb, don't think the 12V one would have lasted long in there.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those are brand new, came with the PARR Ballast Train set. The dump car is just like the old ones, and the caboose has a genuine wooden deck! The only modification I've made is to put an 18 volt bulb in the caboose. You'd think that a TMCC set would have the proper voltage bulb, don't think the 12V one would have lasted long in there.



Are they Lionel?
MTH?
Kline?

nice detail on the work car:thumbsup: do the planked sides come off?

The dump looks just like the old ones.

The guy who does my Beth Steel stuff, it looks like his painting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a Lionel set, and the planked sides do come off the work caboose. I just discovered that looking at the wiring, pulled on one and it fell off! 

The dumper is just like the old ones, I put two of them together. Actually, this one has a brass gear where the old one has a pot metal gear, so maybe it's better. 

All the black railings are also separately applied, there is a lot of detail work on the caboose and the locomotive. The dumper is basically the same as the old ones.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's a Lionel set, and the planked sides do come off the work caboose. I just discovered that looking at the wiring, pulled on one and it fell off!
> 
> The dumper is just like the old ones, I put two of them together. Actually, this one has a brass gear where the old one has a pot metal gear, so maybe it's better.
> 
> All the black railings are also separately applied, there is a lot of detail work on the caboose and the locomotive. The dumper is basically the same as the old ones.


I believe I have one of them in different colors. A newer one but looks like the old ones. I will have to look.

I know I have one....I think.


----------



## gc53dfgc

norgale said:


> It probably is the front coupler. The bottom of the airhose thingy will hit the
> edge of the rail and hang up on the first track joint it hits or a tie. Had the same prob with some of my engines. I just clipped the hose thing off and all went fine. pete


Your kind of right. I discovered the issue and since I had so much freetime today I decided to make a serious thread which is something I haven't done in a while now.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=74482#post74482


----------



## novice

Got this today - $1.76 + 6.00 shipping: 8902










Doesn't run very well - if I push down on it the wheels spin but makes a horrid noise- for a buck, I couldn't resist


----------



## tjcruiser

I don't think you could go wrong for $7.76 ...

As long as the motor shows signs of life, you can probably give it a good clean/lube and improve the performance a bit.

Hmmm ... let's see ...

2 cups of coffee at Starbucks, or a O steam loco? You made the right call, in my opinion!

TJ


----------



## novice

Thanks TJ - it's missing the back I think, but still - not often a loco is priced at 8.00


----------



## Artieiii

*Athearn Genesis SD45-2 Dcc/sound*

I picked up one of these at my LHS for $177 plus tax. Athearn Genesis SD45-2 DCC/Sound. Pretty good deal me thinks. It has the older MRC sound system the newer models have Tsunami but I am quite happy with it. I am trying to make purchases that will not require upgrades when I change over to DCC. It looks nice next to my Lionel Challenger HO with DCC/Sound and my 2 Lionel HO Veranda's. I have been eyeing an Atlas NJ transit GP40 with DCC/Sound to replace my Bachmann FP40PH DC only and no sound.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like it's missing the front truck, you can probably find that at a parts dealer.

Now for the bad news. I believe that's a DC locomotive, and doesn't run with conventional AC transformer.


----------



## x_doug_x

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like it's missing the front truck, you can probably find that at a parts dealer.
> 
> Now for the bad news. I believe that's a DC locomotive, and doesn't run with conventional AC transformer.



might be dc, but I just sold 2 or 3 on ebay that were ac. being that it doesn't have the front wheels, it might be dc. they made a cheap dc model with no front wheels, might explain the funny noise and roughness the poster explained. LoL



On that note, I have a g scale Jack Daniels train set i bought and will prob. always own. I wanted a tender instead of the switcher back. well, aristocraft tenders are 160 new. I was searching ebay today bored and found this, i couldn't pass it up for this price.


Can't get the link to work, it's item number 110672251975 on ebay


----------



## shaygetz

After purchasing this for a display/working diorama, I had a wild haired idea that I might be able to fit it into my layout. By golly it fits and is now happily spinning my road's muscle whither-soever I shall send it...










For those curious about the turntable, some notes...

--It is very quiet, nothing like it's HO counterpart that I owned years ago.

--It is easy to install and maintain...no hole cutting and, once installed, all mechanical issues can be addressed without ever moving it. It works on a cam system similar to a Spirograph toy.

--It is self indexing but very slow...stopping at every point along the way with a nice, smooth creep.

--There are a few prototypes for them...there's one in the B&O museum for example but, they were few and far between and I can say with confidence that none could spin a DD40X like this one...

This corner has come alive now...off to find some loco serving accessories....


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like it's missing the front truck, you can probably find that at a parts dealer.
> 
> Now for the bad news. I believe that's a DC locomotive, and doesn't run with conventional AC transformer.


You know I just looked that up and I think you're right.

So I have to run it on another set of tracks with a DC transformer, correct? Good thing I have a few extras.


----------



## novice

Shaygetz,

Thanks for posting that - I just got one myself and was wondering how to hook it up - one incoming line or multiples etc.

Looks great on your setup.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great looking turntable, always wanted one of those, but I know I won't have room.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

novice said:


> You know I just looked that up and I think you're right.
> 
> So I have to run it on another set of tracks with a DC transformer, correct? Good thing I have a few extras.


If you run it on a separate track, you can use DC for it.

You could also convert it AC with a DPDT switch and some diodes. If you want automatic operation, the 3 position electronic E-Unit is $15.

I got stuck with one of these a while back, I converted it to AC with one of those E-Units. While I was at it, I gave it a working headlight.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you run it on a separate track, you can use DC for it.
> 
> You could also convert it AC with a DPDT switch and some diodes. If you want automatic operation, the 3 position electronic E-Unit is $15.
> 
> I got stuck with one of these a while back, I converted it to AC with one of those E-Units. While I was at it, I gave it a working headlight.


Thanks GRJ, 

diodes are out of my league so looks like separate track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Come on, we can teach you diodes.


----------



## Gansett

Can I sign up for this class too?


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Come on, we can teach you diodes.


LOL, I can't even get past cleaning - Diodes? What the heck is a diode!


----------



## raleets

I think it's just the opposite of a born ode. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

To run it with an A/C transformer in the simplest form, you just need to take a 3A diode and solder it into one of the motor leads. It'll make it into a single direction locomotive, the orientation of the diode will determine the direction. The switch I mentioned was using more diodes to have manually switchable directions.

The electronic E-Unit I mentioned has four wires you need to connect, two to the motor, one to the frame (ground), and one to the center pickup. Not exactly rocket science if you're wiring your layout, right?


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> To run it with an A/C transformer in the simplest form, you just need to take a 3A diode and solder it into one of the motor leads. It'll make it into a single direction locomotive, the orientation of the diode will determine the direction. The switch I mentioned was using more diodes to have manually switchable directions.
> 
> The electronic E-Unit I mentioned has four wires you need to connect, two to the motor, one to the frame (ground), and one to the center pickup. Not exactly rocket science if you're wiring your layout, right?


Yeah right - not going to happen


----------



## x_doug_x

diodes are easy there really isn't anything to teach, you just go to radio shack, buy whatever one gunrunner tells you to buy, "i don't know what ohm/amp they need to be" and solder unsolder or cut one of the wires that goes to the motor lead and twist the wires on each side of the diode. it's actually VERY simple.
they should have a arrow on them and you put the arrow towards the motor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you talk to me nice, I'll send you a couple of diodes.  I just unearthed a huge bag of 3A 400V diodes from my equipment building days.


----------



## novice

Thanks guys - GRJ - my benefactor - you have more confidence in my abilities than I do.

Soldering is not going to happen - I'll end up either melting the train or burning down the house. My hand shakes way too much for this level of detail.

Here's an example: The tiny little screws on the bottom of one of my HO's - takes me about 5-10 seconds to get the head of the screw driver in the screw head.

Aim - push - miss - aim - push - miss - aim push - throw it in the trash 

Heck, I almost lit the house on fire with the hot wire making my risers.


----------



## x_doug_x

You can solder/ put a diode on there unless you suffer from some sort of dissorder that keeps you from doing it, you can teach a monkey to solder a diode on a motor.



"edit" my hands shake like a mofo too. I solder stuff all the time though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sure Doug, but there's never a monkey around when you need to solder that diode!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure Doug, but there's never a monkey around when you need to solder that diode!



I call my neighbor up and borrow his.

He is dam good too.

I pay him with bananas. Luckily he is toilet trained.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

This one is reading a book on How To Solder.


----------



## Massey

The second pic looks like an old teacher of mine back in the HS days.

On a happier note I am looking to get an Athearn Genesis SD70M EMD demonstrator unit... Cross fingers and wish me luck!

Massey


----------



## raleets

His twin brother taught at my high school. We called him "grinder" :laugh:
Bob


----------



## norgale

Could be one of my old girl friends--but maybe not. Ha!
I'm with Novice on the diodes and I was the same way about soldering. But some guys on the model boat forun that I visit a lot told me to stop being a wusss about soldering and try it. I did and found that it was very easy and since have done a lot of this work. One thing though is that we do a lot of work on tiny stuff so get a pinpoint iron and use the thinnest solder you can get. Once I started using the very thin solder I had no trouble soldering small hand rails and ladders ect. on my boats.
Give it a try Novice. You'll be glad you did. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The tools are cheap, and if you're going to be screwing around with model trains, it's a valuable skill. It's easy enough that you can learn it pretty quickly.


----------



## novice

norgale said:


> Could be one of my old girl friends--but maybe not. Ha!
> I'm with Novice on the diodes and I was the same way about soldering. But some guys on the model boat forun that I visit a lot told me to stop being a wusss about soldering and try it. I did and found that it was very easy and since have done a lot of this work. One thing though is that we do a lot of work on tiny stuff so get a pinpoint iron and use the thinnest solder you can get. Once I started using the very thin solder I had no trouble soldering small hand rails and ladders ect. on my boats.
> Give it a try Novice. You'll be glad you did. Pete


Thanks guys - encouragement is alwayss welcome 

Now I have to find a solder iron - I have a gun, but I'm assuming that's too big for these tiny little things.

Just got a magnifying lamp, I can at least see some of the parts now. Going to look for magnifying head gear tonight at Home dep.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just a low power iron, 20-25 watts is plenty to do wiring tasks. I'm assuming you won't be attacking any circuit boards, so the temperature control won't be critical.

You'll also need some fine rosin core solder, the stuff I use is .028" diameter.


----------



## shaygetz

Managed to twist the arm of my mail box vendor hard enough to come off of this...a DHL promo he got last year at a convention. It's HO scale but I can't find the maker...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking truck Shay, when are you doing to start painting it?


----------



## x_doug_x

I don't know how large the pins are on that dc motor. If I was you, I would just cut the wire, with = length on each side so it was easy to strip, strip it, put the diode in it and twist the wires around the diode wires, you don't even need to solder at this point, test it, if it works good, shrinkwrap everything "you can use electric tape but I recomend shrink wrap" and you're good to go. solder can be practiced here as well since there really isn't anything you can mess up. I wouldn't suggest trying to solder the diode straight to the motor yet. i'm sure you could though. It is possible to heat the pin on the motor up and melt the plastic around it, this is why I say splice it into the middle of the wire instead of soldering it to the motor. this way will be VERY easy


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice looking truck Shay, when are you doing to start painting it?


I'm gonna pick on my brother-in-law with it...he works for UPS...


----------



## Massey

Well Shay it is not every day some one gets a Mercedes for FREE!!

Nice looking truck


And Norgale... I think I was one of the guys on the boat forums that told you soldering was easy! It really is, and I would not wrap wire and shrink tube a diode to the motor and expect it to work well. Use crimp connectors or solder for a strong positive connection.

Massey


----------



## norgale

I can't remember all the guys who urged me to do some soldering but if you were one of them, and you probably were, Thanks a bunch for the help. Best thing I ever did for myself. Pete


----------



## novice

Just got this today:

My new 8214 - runs like a champ - I think this may be new favorite - I think it does steam also 










Looks brand spanking new


----------



## tooter

Wow... that *does* look new, novice! :thumbsup:

The pristine gold stripe would be the first thing to show handling wear because that's where a person would grab it.

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great.  A note on the smoke, if you don't have smoke fluid in it, turn off the smoke unit switch. If you don't, you risk cooking the wick and then it won't smoke at all.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great.  A note on the smoke, if you don't have smoke fluid in it, turn off the smoke unit switch. If you don't, you risk cooking the wick and then it won't smoke at all.


Don't see a switch  so just not going to run it


----------



## Massey

I won an auction today for an Athearn Genisis SD70M painted in EMD demonstrator colors #7000. I love EMDs maroon and silver demonstrator scheme, this is my second engine painted like that, my other is a Proto 1K SD60M. I will post pics of my fleet here soon dont worry... It is just a matter of getting them all out on the table with out my 22 month old daughter wanting to play with them! 

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

novice said:


> Don't see a switch  so just not going to run it


Well, I don't think that's an attractive option.


----------



## novice

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I don't think that's an attractive option.


Neither do I  - if I get some smoke, I'll run it around - next time I place an order for something I'll add smoke.


----------



## Massey

Got my engine that I won on E-bay today. The guy selling it is local to me so I was able to save some shipping and meet him in town to pick it up. It is an Athearn Genesis SD70M.

It was not in the best shape it does have some track time on it but all and all it was a good find.










































































You can see some of the damage to the railings and the missing wipers and visor. He did say the visor was missing in the listing so no biggy, I think I have some laying around here somewhere. Also I love the etched fan grille and also the see through radiator fans!
I was hoping for a decoder already installed but no joy. Oh well I have a few laying around that should fit.


Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

I'm not a "diesel head", but that's a great looking loco. I love the red/silver paint scheme. Nice acquisition!

TJ


----------



## raleets

Massey,
That's one cool lookin' loco. :thumbsup:
Reminds me of my grade school days when our school colors were maroon and silver.  I thought it was neat then, and I still do :laugh:
Bob


----------



## raleets

*Got anything new?*

OK, guys, I've added a few goodies to my "corner" stuff on my layout.
In the campground there's a new travel trailer, some additional tents, and a phone booth.
In the Army Fort there's a new sign at the entrance, a new Jeep with trailer, and some soldiers.
I've also added about a dozen vehicles on the roads throughout the layout.
This train stuff is fun! :thumbsup: :laugh:
Hope you like the pics.
Bob


----------



## Artieiii

Very nice looking engine. Love that color scheme.
-Art


----------



## Massey

This is the second engine I have in this scheme, I love it. My elementary school was Maroon and Silver as was my high school (2 different districts) If you ask me it is just a good looking combo! I could use a few more of these engines. Right now I have a SD60 and the SD70M shown above.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Bob,

That VW Bug and little camping trailer look great. Nice pairing, along with the tents, canoes, etc.!

The phone booth looks out of place to me, though, at least in that campground setting. (Sorry.) What's your thinking there?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Bob,
> 
> That VW Bug and little camping trailer look great. Nice pairing, along with the tents, canoes, etc.!
> 
> The phone booth looks out of place to me, though, at least in that campground setting. (Sorry.) What's your thinking there?
> 
> TJ



Soon there won't be anymore phone booths as everyone has a cell phone they are taking them all down.

Get yours today soon they will be worth more then old coke machines.


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Y'know, I knew I could count on you (seriously) for a fair evalution. :thumbsup:
Every time I look at that phone booth I get the same feeling...BUT, the wife and I did a ton of camping in the '80's and 90's and there always seemed to be a phone booth somewhere in the campground. Usually in an out of the way corner someplace. Remember, back in those ancient days there were NO cell phones and if we didn't have a quarter in our pocket we were SOL.
That being said, my campground should have a phone booth?? Such a quandry 
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

I'd hate to be Superman right around now ...

... kind of embarrasing doing the "change thing" right there in open public ...


----------



## raleets

big ed,
Between 1977 and 1989 I did a ton of traveling in my J-O-B with Motorola.
Flew all over the country and my wife was a nervous wreck until I called her IMMEDIATELY upon getting off the plane and into the terminal to the pay phone.
Been to an airport lately? Where do you find a pay phone? The cell phone has ripped them off the walls and if you want a pay phone you are drilled!
(nice word for screwed)
Bob


----------



## raleets

TJ,
Yeah, but if you're Superman you wouldn't be embarrassed to "show what you grow" in public.  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I guess it all depends on what period you're modeling. If it's set in the 80's, then the phone booth fits.


----------



## raleets

grjohn,
Great point but, once again, my layout has always been about "fun and amusement"......phone booths included 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you remember the first rule of model railroading? It's your stinkin' railroad, do anything you like!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you remember the first rule of model railroading? It's your stinkin' railroad, do anything you like!



My RR doesn't stink.


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess it all depends on what period you're modeling. If it's set in the 80's, then the phone booth fits.


And if you are modeling the 60's then you will NEED a phone booth for your superman action hero. Just remember he is "Stronger" than your locomotive :laugh:
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

raleets said:


> TJ,
> Yeah, but if you're Superman you wouldn't be embarrassed to "show what you grow" in public.  :laugh:
> Bob



Superman would have to change,

In an outhouse or port a johnny.:laugh:


----------



## norgale

If I modeled the thirties or before I'd put a phone booth in just to see if anyone would notice. A Lincoln dealer too with a 60 Lincoln in the showroom.

Odered a new Atlas dash 8-40B today in Seminole Gulf livery. Can't wait to get it. I think I'll be opening up a train shop. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> If I modeled the thirties or before I'd put a phone booth in just to see if anyone would notice. A Lincoln dealer too with a 60 Lincoln in the showroom.
> Pete




Or a 56 Hot Rod Lincoln, decked and skirted.:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets

grjohn,
Yep, I recall that rule......and, talkin' about "stinkin'", the peanuts in my Planters gondola car STILL smell like peanuts on the way bye! Those suckers have been in there since January!!!!!!!!  Talk about food preservatives...dang! 
Bob


----------



## haphall

Got some stuff from our friend Traci (of the brass Shays). A pair of Mantua 2-6-0s (one works, one doesn't) and a nice Magnusen three story building (mint). Our HO module club is getting together for dogs and such this Saturday and I'll get them lubed up and see what's going on with them. A couple of pics of my prototype 2-6-0 too. One's the builder's photo and the same loco after a few years on the rails (note headlight and smokestack modifications). Not exactly prototype, but I think it's close enough until I come across something closer. Hey, it's MY layout and all that.


----------



## norgale

Good pics Hap. The engines are a good find as is the building. I especially like the old photos.Don't make 'em like that anymore. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

Hap,

Very nice comparison of model vs. prototype pics. Neat old vintage stuff!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I have another candidate for a TMCC/Railsounds conversion. This Hudson is the MTH PS/1 model, so it's slated to get an upgrade.


----------



## Artieiii

That looks like my prewar Lionel 226e. That engine was way ahead of it's time. Prewar era with mechanical sound in the whistle tender. NOBODY touches my 226e. It stays perched behind it's glass enclosure it's original Lionel box safely stored in the attic. My grandfather bought it for my dad and he passed it on to me. When my son appreciates it the trains will passed on to him.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, they're both Hudsons, so that would make sense.


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, they're both Hudsons, so that would make sense.


Wise guy LOL


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Trainworld ROCKS!!*

Just received my Atlas Code 83 track and switches from Trainworld and was very happy with the total cost. $11.50 ea. for 2 switches and 5.75 ea for 22" radius curves and 9" straights/both six packs. Shipping and handling came to $15.79 with the total at $50.29 so do the math and its cheaper than going to Enginehouse Services($18.95 ea. for the switches and $10.00 for the track ea. in Green Bay or on Ebay where you just get screwed with the pricing and S&H. They also run huge sales that are fantastic. I still go Green Bay for most of my supplies but if you work the system WOW its worth it!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I don't technically have it yet, but this seemed like such a good deal that I had to bite.

Final price $137.50, has TMCC/Railsounds.


----------



## tooter

That's a cool engine, John... 

...and the 12 wheeled tender is a nice match for the beefy loco.

Greg


----------



## norgale

Got this new engine this week and the railcannon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have an MTH Hudson here that I'm planning on converting to TMCC, though maybe I'll rethink that and just sell it now that I have one that already has TMCC. I will probably add cruise control to this one to give it better manners on the layout. 

Looks like this guy used Bullfrog Snot and removed the traction tires, I think I'll reverse that...


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

I was just gonna as you about the green on the middle drive wheels of your 2000 loco, then I read your post directly above. I thought Bullfrog Snot went on green, but dried more or less clear???

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Apparently not, at least since he said the traction tires were off, I'm assuming that's why. Not to worry, I'll be cleaning that off, don't know why he took the traction tires off.

*norgale*, love the cannon!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I got it, and other than the mess made with the Bullfrog Snot, it looks fine. I cleaned that off, and now I just have to get a set of traction tires to restore it to factory configuration. There's a few chips in the gold stripe on one side, but that can be addressed. Function seems fine, though I only have conventional mode right now, my Legacy set is off to Lionel to fix a base charging issue. Interesting that it's a very dark green, I wasn't sure if that was the lighting in the eBay photos or the real color. It's the real color.

I think a TMCC/Railsounds equipped Hudson for $137 was a pretty good deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Another slightly smaller new arrival is this Copper Range 0-6-0 switcher. A real cutie, I'm going to convert it to TMCC. It already has electronics, and there seems plenty of room for a small TMCC board, but I'm not sure I'll be able to squeeze sound in. I'm hoping to be able to kludge the horn to work that's already there, we'll see. It's pretty well setup for automation, is has directional lights and separate cab lights. It's a great smoker as well, and the smoke is even synchronized with the drivers, very cool.


----------



## santafe158

I love the Lionel 0-6-0T, they're great engines for the price. I like displaying mine in my bedroom, but they run pretty well too.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

67n69mustangs4me said:


> Hey B.C Rail! :thumbsup:
> 
> That was / is my silver streak caboose you posted the link to in this thread.
> 
> It was neat to see that one of my photos was making the rounds..
> 
> I like all the older stuff. Most of my stuff pre-dates me being that I was born in 1970. If you need parts for your caboose, I may have some.
> 
> Sean


Sorry for the rather late reply, because I haven't been on in some time.
I'm not sure what you meant by the first two lines in your post.

I'll post an updated photo of the 'boose with decals applied.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Once again, I haven't been on much, but I have few things to show that I have bought in the past couple of months.
But first, I will repost my Silver Streak caboose with decals applied.
It's not my best decal job, but I will fix it eventually.










Now for new stuff. 

Atlas-Kato Alco C425 PWR #9 ex-PRR #2419
Roundhouse CP #80330 Boxcar
Mantau PGE #1302
Roundhouse ONT #90710









Will have it painted for British Columbia Railway some time in the future. The PRR logo below the rear radiator grill was blacked out and the front PRR was left and a 'PW' was decaled on. Plus the horn was changed as well.









Bought from local Coin and hobby shop. I think for $35









Bought from local Coin and hobby shop. $8.50









Belonged to a former Club member. Don't know what it was decorated for before it wa re-decaled. And already has metal wheels on. Free. 









Bought from another Club member for $6 New. Now has Kadee knuckles on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> I love the Lionel 0-6-0T, they're great engines for the price. I like displaying mine in my bedroom, but they run pretty well too.


It runs fine now, so I figure it's a good candidate for a TMCC upgrade. I like the synchronized smoke generation, a nice touch.


----------



## shaygetz

My newest N scale loco, a Con-Cor/Kato JNR DD13 Centercab Switcher, circa 1978...


----------



## tooter

A nice acquisition, shay... Center cabs are neat because the loco doesn't have a direction... and black is *always* beautiful. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## norgale

Nice looking Shaygetz. How does she run? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat looking loco Shay.


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks guys...snatched it up on a whim, remembering fondly those daze in the 70s when Con-Cor would slap Yankee paint on anything, regardless of country of origin. I loved this video as well, with all its JNR motive power....

Pete, for a late 70s N scale engine, it runs quite well...definitely represents the signature piece that showed good things were coming from Kato in the future, from the can motor to the fine, flexible hand rails and the directional LED lighting...all firsts for the day in N scale.

MR May 1979 Trade Topics review...










My plans are to use it as my Rapido equipped MOW/track cleaning motive power, though I am tempted to put Unimate couplers on it.


----------



## norgale

You have avery nice find there Shay. Good catch. Pete


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi Guys!
Well I finally got a powered Big Boy!!!  Its a factory weathered Rivarossi unit 4007.
The modified plastic kits I built really didn't do it...and it seemed so demeaning to "tow" a Big Boy behind a UP Turbine. My wife threw in some of her Bingo winnings to buy it for me as an early Fathers day gift is that a great woman or what!!! So once mt layout is complete the "model kit" Big Boys will have a spot on a special siding with the powered one free to roam the tracks!


----------



## santafe158

Well, I've had this for awhile now and never posted it but it's my favorite G scale locomotive (my second)

Bachmann Spectrum 36 Ton Shay



















Memorial day weekend I came home from my grandparents cottage and found this on my front porch, a friend of mine didn't want it anymore and gave it to me.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Very nice! Shays are neat Locos , Did you build the Lumber mill?? The 4-6-0 is a pretty unit very eye catching!


----------



## santafe158

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> Very nice! Shays are neat Locos , Did you build the Lumber mill?? The 4-6-0 is a pretty unit very eye catching!


No, I actually run/store the shay at my grandpa's house. He's got more room and a bigger collection of G scale than I do. I have another 4-6-0 at his house and plan on taking the D&RGW one there at some point.

He's got 13 grandchildren (including me) and built a building named after every one of them so far except my sister (he hasn't gotten around to that one yet). That sawmill is my brothers and fits perfectly with the shay.


----------



## norgale

13 grandchildren? That's a ;ot of building building. Ha! The BigBOy is terrific. I can't wait till I can afford one on the BGC. May be awhile though. Love the Shay too. Very good pictures. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, I wish I had neighbors that dropped trains on my porch!


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> 13 grandchildren? That's a ;ot of building building. Ha! The BigBOy is terrific. I can't wait till I can afford one on the BGC. May be awhile though. Love the Shay too. Very good pictures. Pete




Yes, there're actually more than 13 buildings though, there are a few that aren't named after anybody. I have a cider mill with a waterwheel, there's a whole town, a train station, a freight depot, a log cabin, a church, a school, a filling station, an engine house, and probably a few more that I forgot about. He's got a nice collection of trains too. He loves the shay a lot too, it's on a piece of track on top of his dresser. It's a great engine.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boy, I wish I had neighbors that dropped trains on my porch!


Yeah, I'm lucky. I just had to make a whistle (you can't get them from bachmann, so I used a piece of junk I found on my work-bench that looks OK from a distance), fix a couple of running gear issues and grease it up and it runs great. I think it's his sister that's into trains and she has O gauge so I got the G scale stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nolackofwanna,

Sweeet!!! Great looking Big Boy ... I like the weathering touches. Happy Father's Day!

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Thanks TJ!!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*I'm Jealous!!*

Hey Nolackawana, You are my hero...paid for with bingo gambling money!! Makes me wanna call numbers at St. Catherines!!!:laugh: Good for you buddy!! Those Rivarossi units are getting harder to find and also expensive!! Way to go!


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Big boy Purchase*

You know it was a total surprise...we went to town to do some shopping etc. and the wife pipes up and says "so where's that train thing you've been wanting" needless to say I needed no further encouragement, so off we go to get it!! The clerk gets it out of the display cabinet, the wife hands the clerk the green and it was a done deal!
Happy Fathers day she says....way cool.....


----------



## norgale

Gee! I might consider getting married for a new BIgBOy engine. That was a great Fathers Day present.
On second thought why ruin a good thing?hwell:


----------



## MacDaddy55

Nolackofwanna said:


> You know it was a total surprise...we went to town to do some shopping etc. and the wife pipes up and says "so where's that train thing you've been wanting" needless to say I needed no further encouragement, so off we go to get it!! The clerk gets it out of the display cabinet, the wife hands the clerk the green and it was a done deal!
> Happy Fathers day she says....way cool.....


Now that is so sweet...."Where's that train thing you've been wanting"! In our house the "Big Boy" has been on my wish list for the last 10 yrs. I feel like Capt. Ahab and his obsession with a certain White Whale!! Of course when my wife and I go to GB she always asks if I'd like to go to.."The Train Store!":laugh:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Well it sounds like you have as understanding a wife as I do...is the "Train Store" a dedicated Model railway Hobby shop…how much stuff do you come out with when you go? I had two locos on my wish list for the longest time, a UP Turbine and the Big Boy...The Turbine came as a Christmas Gift where all the kids chipped in and got it for me, I had settled on the Plastic kit version of the Big Boy due to the cost of the darn things, a few months ago a friend of mine had dropped by with a die cast Bowser kit version that he bought from another guy who found that it was too tedious for him to build it, so here we were with all the parts spread out over the dining room table, I had set out a few pieces of flex track and I brought out my "converted" Plastic Big Boy to compare details and stuff, it was getting late (my buddy and I have been known to put away quite a few pots of coffee during our late night visits) the wife had been at her Mom's playing crib, she walks in, and we were still in the middle of all this train stuff, she normally doesn't get too interested in the trains but she just asked what was up with all of our "junk". So I just told her about the Bowser Big Boy and that it was a shame it was discontinued, so now the only way to score a powered one was to buy a “factory built” version. My buddy pipes up and mentions that there always was the Rivarossi one in town that I had been drooling over for quite a while & says its lucky that most of the train guys up here do CP or CN which may have contributed to the Big Boy’s longevity on the shelf. I squeaked about the state of my railway funds being a contributing factor and the simple fact that what I had I needed for the layout so…it would have to occupy the shelf for a while longer and that was pretty well it…wife went to bed, we wound up the evening….the rest you know….


----------



## Bman

*My New Locomotives*

Well it's a long story, so here is the short version. Last year I ordered a few engines, 1 BLI Blueline C&NW SD9, and 2 Atlas CN GP40-2W's. These were the first engines that I have ever ordered and both engines were delayed for quite some time. The SD9 finally came out in about April, and the GP40-2W's I think arrived last month. Because of the delay the owner, who now has grown quite fond of me  told me I could put the engines on layaway and pay them off slowly, so that's what I've been doing until last week that is, I'm not a big fan of outstanding debt.

Part two, I took a trip to Wisconsin last weekend and the urge was too great, so I had to buy something. That ended up being a Atlas Trainman GP38-2 and a Walthers Trainline GP9M, which by the way is kind of a fan favorite for me right now. I wired in a decoder and some new LED lights and boy for a $35 engine that thing runs really nice and looks pretty good too.

Well here are some pics, Oh I almost forgot about the caboose!!
Needless to say...I am having some serious fun right now!!! 

Also looks like there will be some overtime hours in my future as well


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Wow, nice trains there Bman. That there caboose looks similar to my CP caboose. Though mine isn't quite an OLS.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

TONOFFUN80 said:


> not even shur if these were ever run on bc rail tracks or if my gramps just lioked this type of engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one on left powered the right hand one is a dummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both powered with dcc


My apologies for another late reply. This is what happens when I'm busy with work and other stuff and can't keep up to date on the forum. hwell:

Tonoffun, I like those engines. The blue ones are really nice, I saw one in Sep of '08 4651 on a CN train. I have one of the GP38-2's you have there numbered #720. BCRail didn't have GP38-2's ever. Nice RS18's


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I got this neat wooden sign from the club last tuesday. One is still there, nailed to the entrance of the club layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Third try is a charm I think. After two aborted attempts to buy a nice locomotive to haul my Milwaukee Road passenger cars, I finally found a new EP-5 with TMCC/Railsounds.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice but now you have to install some power over head.


----------



## santafe158

That's a purty engine John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Nice but now you have to install some power over head.


Virtual power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> That's a purty engine John


Thanks, hopefully my quest is finally over.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks, hopefully my quest is finally over.


That's how I feel about the ERR railsounds commander I got for my Williams 773 hudson upgrade. The first one shorted out and barely got them to replace it, but it's in the mail. I'm leaving for Florida on Thursday so I'll have to wait to install it. I'm not taking any chances with the new one as I know they won't replace it if anything happens and I don't want to send it back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I never got to install anything in these, they were bad when they arrived.


----------



## jzrouterman

This last weekend, along with some other goodies, I recieved a couple of HO scale buildings. One is built up and is from Woodland Scenics.

http://hobbylinc.com/htm/woo/woobr5026.htm

The other is another Atlas round house to go with the one I already have.

http://hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl709.htm

Christy is going to assemble it this next weekeend. I could do it, but she loves assembling these buildings, so why not? I'll be busy anyway installing another Atlas selector panel and the extra wire going from it to the new track sections of the roundhouse. I'll also be installing the Woodland Scenics building too. I've had my eye on this Woodlands Scenic bldg for a while now, and I've been wanting a six stall roundhouse too. 

Routerman


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Very cool John.


----------



## haphall

I always liked that barrel factory. It would look good on my 1907 era layout. Didn't that one used to be a kit from someone else?


----------



## cabledawg

I actually bought this a few weeks ago, but it went straight on the shelf since I didnt have time to work on it. The seller said it didnt work, but was awefully dirty. And he had it labeled as a GP-18, but it looks like a GP-9. Made by Bachmann, best as I can tell in 1975. Can motor with front/rear pickups and gear boxes, so its 8-wheel drive :thumbsup:

I spent over an hour today cleaning this up and made a lap or two on the layout. Needs a decoder to be a permament additin, but for now its running awesome. The paint is still faded in spots, but it adds character. I think I'm going to start a collection of Spirit of 76 train stuff, but I expect most of them will be benchwarmers.

Edit: Ok I did some research on this one since it was bugging me that so many things were quirky like the body of a GP-9 but Bachmann only made a GP-18 (rooflines are different) and the 18 has a different paintjob. I dug around on the 'net and found out that my loco was probably a AHM built unit. Sure enough, on the tank is a very small AHM logo. I still dont have a part number nor an exact build date, but I'll find it eventually. I'm starting to enjoy these wild goose chases =)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks pretty good, nice find.


----------



## haphall

Is that factory paint?
There have been some Freedom Train/Spirit of 76 items on ebay lately in HO.


----------



## cabledawg

I'm not exactly sure. I was able to find that AHM made a version of Spirit of 76, but one site had mine labeled as a custom job done as a limited run. No info other than that.

Most of the 76 stuff I find on ebay is usually in bulk lots and just "part of the deal". The indvidual lots can get spendy, but I have come across a few good ones. Just need to convince the Mrs that I "need" it for the layout


----------



## Bman

That's a real cool paint job on that engine cabledawg. I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg

Bman said:


> That's a real cool paint job on that engine cabledawg. I like it:thumbsup:


Thanks guys! I really like the variety of the SO76 (Spirit of 76) stuff hence the reason I want to start collecting them. Only a small handful of motive power platforms, but a huge difference in paint schemes between manufactures and even production years (most were made between 73 and 77). But with the boxcars and cabooses, the combinations are limitless. I might even dabble in making my own one-offs of tank cars, gondolas, and hoppers. I'll have to find the thread about making your own decals with a home printer cuz I'm thinking a set of ore cars with Washington, Lincoln, Jefferson and Teddy on the side would be cool (little Mt Rushmore tribute).


----------



## norgale

Bman to make decals with your printer you buy some decal paper and put it in where the regular paper goes in the machine. I like to do one sheet at a time. Then find the picture of whatever you want to make the decal of and get it on a piece of paper at the size you want. Make the number of copies of the picture as you need to finish your project.
Thing here is you want to be able to use all your decal paper so you may have to cut the picture out and past it on another full sized sheet of your regular paper.
Once you have the master sheet made with all the pictures you need to copy then just put the master onto the flatbed of the printer and copy it onto the sheet of decal paper.
You will need some Krylon Crystal Clear spray (recommended) to seal the decal so the ink won't run later when you wet it to do the transfer. May sound confusing but it's really pretty simple once youdo it a time or two. The main thing is getting the master sheet set up right so you don't be wasting the decal paper. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I got jealous of choo choo's small cars, so I got some of my own. 

These are Industrial Rail by Atlas cars. They're diecast frames and trucks. Got them in a lot of 17 IDR cars for $200 shipped.  They could use more realistic logs, but I can fix that the next time a big branch falls out of one of my trees.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's a LOT of log cars!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, as you can see, I had a lot of logs to haul. 

They look good behind my little mine locomotive.


----------



## cabledawg

I bought another Spirit of 76 loco. I know Life Like isnt of the highest caliber, but I really like the 76 stuff. And it was $12 shipped and practically brand new.

This is just the picture from evilBay. I'll let you know how it runs when I get it.


----------



## norgale

Good catch Dawg. I've not seen that one before. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Price is certainly right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, everyone else has lots of MOW equipment, so I had to add one little piece.


----------



## norgale

That's really neat John but what does it do in real life? Pete


----------



## Artieiii

norgale said:


> That's really neat John but what does it do in real life? Pete


Looks like a modern switcher....where is that switcher guy when you need him?
I kinda like it. I think it's a BLI product.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> That's really neat John but what does it do in real life? Pete


They're used for light switching duties, apparently there have been thousands of them manufactured. Here's the real Trackmobile Website.

Here's a site that has a picture of a model just like this one: http://www.vossequipment.com/trackrailcar.aspx

For only $219,000, you can have one: http://equipmentlist.org/galleryItem.jsp?id=5058509362068814251575&ctxLng=en

Look familiar, here's the real thing?


----------



## norgale

Hard to believe that that little thing has the grunt to move real freight cars. Perfect for switching stuff though. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you read the specifications?

16,700 to 55,000 Ibs. of tractive effort.

That's a lot of "pull", think what a large tractor trailer would have.


----------



## flyernut

Nice!!


----------



## norgale

I dunno. How much does a tractor trailer have? Maybe 70 to 80 thousand pounds? Let's talk about tractive effort and how it's figured. I have no idea about this and the wheels on the little tug seem to be made from something other than metal or maybe they are painted black. That would have something to do with the traction as long as the rails are dry. Interesting. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, for illustration, here's what some of the largest steam locomotives produced.



> Of more successful large steam locomotives, those with the highest rated starting tractive effort were the Virginian Railway AE-class 2-10-10-2s, at 176,000 lbf (783 kN) in simple-expansion mode. The Union Pacific's famous Big Boys had a starting T.E. of 135,375 lbf (602 kN); the Norfolk & Western's Y5, Y6, Y6a, and Y6b class 2-8-8-2s had a starting T.E. of 152,206 lbf (677 kN) in simple expansion mode (later modified, resulting in a claimed T.E. of 170,000 lbf (756 kN)); and the Pennsylvania Railroad's freight Duplex Q2 attained 114,860 lbf (510.9 kN, including booster) — the highest for a rigid framed locomotive. Later two cylinder passenger locomotives were generally 70,000 to 80,000 lbf (300 to 350 kN) of T.E.


I'd guess that pulling a couple of freight cars around shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## cabledawg

A USRA 0-6-0 steam engine had a typical 39K lbs of tractive force. Just for comparison.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cabledawg said:


> A USRA 0-6-0 steam engine had a typical 39K lbs of tractive force. Just for comparison.


I'm sure they want those to pull more than one car, right?


----------



## cabledawg

Here's another "built not bought" things I did today. I have scrap pieces of stuff and like to build loads and whatnot for the train. This one was a couple pieces of brass (I think?) tubing and some leftover CO2 cartridges. I only have two painted right now and they're not quite dry yet, but I test fitted two unpainted ones and they fit my flat cars perfectly.


----------



## cabledawg

And my new Frank's Diner! Sean sent me this old observation car he had layig around knowing it looks just like the ones they use for Frank's Diner in Spokane, Washington. I still need to build the rest of the building on the back side and add a parking lot, but the car is ready to use as it sits :thumbsup:










And you'll have to ignore the batteries in the background. My 4 year old daughter like to add things to the table, and she picks some really weird and random stuff sometimes!


----------



## jzrouterman

I bought a small Walthers diesel fueling facility. It should arrive tomorrow. I'll place it next to the track coming from the roundhouse. 

Routerman


----------



## norgale

Way to go Dawg. That's what I mean by model building and everybody has stuff laying around that could be used for a freightcar load or details around an old building. Those CO2 tanks could be made into lots of things and brass tubing is always useful for something. Even rocks laying around the yard can be useful.
It's always interesting when we can create something out of nothing and you never know when you might hit on something really unique that will get a lot of attention.
Also I've always felt that it is a shame that young people today don't get to build small easy wood kits. Everything is plastic and if it doesn't go together fast then it's less desirable. If you can build something out of wood then the material for any project is readily at hand and inexpensive. Just go build a simple bird house and see if you don't get a great deal of a sense of accomplishment out of it. Builds self confidence and gives something useful too. Makes sense to me. Pete

Funny thing abou that observation car. I have the same car that was melted on one side from being displayed in a window in the summer. Got so hot it actually melted so I had the same idea of using it for a diner somewhere on the layout. Still may do it.


----------



## cabledawg

I have lots of building scraps from various kits and should be enough to build the back part of the diner, but I need to get some typical building colors. Most of the good spray enemal I have is for cars, so the colors are too bright for a building. But I have tons of windows and doors and probably enough sprue pieces to make a believable diner without buying anything else. :thumbsup:

I hear ya on the building stuff. I have invested thousands in LEGO for the kids and they love it. You'd be surprised to see some of the stuff my 10 year old has made over the years. My 8 year old has good ideas but cant ever get them to take form, but he keeps trying. It's all about creativity, trial and error, and the joy of seeing a finished product built from scratch.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Yankee Ingenuity!!*

Hey CD, Nice use of those Crosman cartridges! I'm always bringing stuff home from work for my junk/scatch stuff and my wife just rolls her eyes!!:laugh: Lego's are the bomb..our son built flying Imperial Frigates from the Pirate collection and that was 15 years ago...so pat your son on the back and give him a thumbs up...he could be a future engineer!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg

I got my new Spirit of 76 loco today! I kid you not, this thing looks like its never been out of the box. Its front pickup, rear drive setup and all the wheels are squeeky clean. It has traction tires on all four wheels in back and the rubber is dry rotted, but this thing runs smooth (well as smooth as it can for being DC on a DCC layout).

I've got my eye on two more auctions, one with what looks like a GP40 with a pair of boxcars and a bay window caboose, the other is just a standard offset cupola caboose. All SO76 stuff and cheap


----------



## santafe158

Well, I made my own post about this about a week ago but I figured I'd add it to the list.

I added an ERR Railsounds Commander to my Williams 773 Hudson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k621Vhqm_GQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## cabledawg

Now that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## santafe158

cabledawg said:


> Now that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Thanks, it's definitely one of my favorites now (even more than before)


----------



## B.C.RAIL

cabledawg said:


> I got my new Spirit of 76 loco today!


Pictures?


----------



## Reckers

A while back, before I moved, I bought an old S scale stockyard to refurbish and use on my new layout. The problem was (aside from me moving!), it requires a special cattle car to operate. There are only two versions of the cattle car, so they're a bit pricey on ebay. That said, I went to my LHS to buy some additional track; I wandered back into the American Flyer section to see if I'd discover he had something I desperately needed without knowing I did, coming through the door. These ladies were in his junk box. The darker one has the coventional coupler; the lighter-colored ones have the old hook-type couplers. Scavenging the three should result in one and possibly two good cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good catch, probably pretty cheap too.


----------



## cabledawg

B.C.RAIL said:


> Pictures?


It's the one I have shown in post #2322. That's the ebay pic, I'll get a new one with the loco on my layout in a few days.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

cabledawg said:


> It's the one I have shown in post #2322. That's the ebay pic, I'll get a new one with the loco on my layout in a few days.


Ohhh, Okay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Good cattle car find, Reck! Especially coming from a junk box!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers quote,
Scavenging the three should result in one and possibly two good cars.


Why not three? Fix them all. 
The one with the melted door? 
That sort of looks like some cattle head butted it.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, everyone else has lots of MOW equipment, so I had to add one little piece.


Nice John,:thumbsup: MTH?

How much around $100?


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> Nice John,:thumbsup: MTH?
> 
> How much around $100?


Your talking about 100 Dollars for an HO version with DCC so I would suspect this one costs close to 200 dollars since it is O and knowing there tech today probably has electronic couplers.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Your talking about 100 Dollars for an HO version with DCC so I would suspect this one costs close to 200 dollars since it is O and knowing there tech today probably has electronic couplers.



I think it should be mandatory to state how much you shelled out for something.


That way I don't have to ask.:laugh:

Nosy Ed!


----------



## santafe158

MSRP for the Lionel TMCC equipped trackmobile is a whopping $299


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I bought this little gem on eBay for $201.50, it was brand new in a sealed factory carton. The going price is close to $300, I sniped at $205 and figured someone would trump it, but they didn't. 

Yep, it has electrocouplers on both ends.

I had it hauling three cars and a caboose around, did pretty well. It's diecast, so it's got a little "heft" to it. It's not speedy by any stretch, but then the prototype does 13-14 MPH max speed, so it's probably doing scale speeds.


----------



## norgale

I think ya ought to mod it and put in a bigger engine.  Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> I think ya ought to mod it and put in a bigger engine.  Pete


Maybe a blown 427?


----------



## Gansett

Blown 427's are so yesterday. A 502 with 3 stage nitrous will 
"get-r-done". 

Have a car gathering Tuesday nights at a local park. Guy showed up with a '69 Camaro with a 502 outfitted with nitrous.

Cops will allow them to do burn outs in a private parking lot but if they don't mind their P's & Q's leaving it's like throwing red meat to the lions...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I'm just showing my age now, my dream car was supercharged.  I had a B-Modified Chevelle with an aluminum 427 in it, but that was back in '69.


----------



## norgale

My old Lincoln has a 430 and just stock is plenty of power for me. So what's a 502? Pete


----------



## Gansett

502 cubic inches, built on the 454 platform and it's a very big boy. 510 hp right out of the box with 550 ft pounds of torque. Just little tweaking will get it over 600 hp and 600 ft pounds of torque. 9.6-1 compression ratio but needs to be fed 92 octane. With the 3 stage nitrous conservatively rated around 800 hp. 

Makes the 426 hemi look like a tinker toy.


----------



## norgale

There was a 454 in an old Chebby truck I once had that was a real screamer. Got all kinds of tickets with it but it kept burning out camshafts to the tune of $800 a pop. Course that was running it at 90 to 100 across US 41 through the Everglades to Miami.
A friend in a Ford van with a 460 blew me off the road though. Had a 460 in a 75 Continental that would spin the rims inside the tires. That's what the tire guy said anyway. Tires kept losing air. Same engine as the 430 with refined heads and prolly some other stuff.
But 502? Man that has got to be a beast. Sure glad I don't need to go fast anymore.. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JackC said:


> 502 cubic inches, built on the 454 platform and it's a very big boy. 510 hp right out of the box with 550 ft pounds of torque. Just little tweaking will get it over 600 hp and 600 ft pounds of torque. 9.6-1 compression ratio but needs to be fed 92 octane. With the 3 stage nitrous conservatively rated around 800 hp.
> 
> Makes the 426 hemi look like a tinker toy.


Well, my aluminum 427 dynoed out at 625HP at the speed shop when we tested it, so it was no slouch either. It was running 12.75:1 compression, and the only street gas I could use back then was Sunoco 260 when it was really higher octane. I didn't have nitrous, that would have helped.


----------



## mopac

They don't have 500 HP, but I did get a package in the mail today.
5 mopac cabooses. Used but new to me. Ebay auctions and all from
same seller. All 5 auctions totaled $6.83 and all shipped for $6.00 so
not bad for $12.83. 3 are athearns and 2 are round house. They need 
some TLC but I knew that. A couple walkways and ladders missing. On
my new layout I want to have a track for caboose service so these will
work fine.


----------



## norgale

How much should a caboose weigh anyway? I have all kinds of trouble with the few I have always jumping off the track. PITA if ya know what I mean. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you have issues with the caboose jumping the rails, stick some weight in it. I've done that with a number of cars.


----------



## mopac

I hope to go through all my cars and add some weight.
I am guessing in the 4 oz range. I just put metal wheels
on the bay window caboose and it weighs 2.6 oz. I will
add pennies inside to get it to 4 oz.


----------



## mopac

Just a note. They better roll good if you weight them
or that could put a big drag on the engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No need to guess, there are actually guidelines.  Here's the NMRA rolling stock weight formulas for various scales.

For instance, a 6" HO car would indeed be 4oz, but a 9" HO car should be 5.5oz.


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the guide. I have seen it and I am
sure thats where I came up with 4. Not a total guess.
Just a poor choice of words.


----------



## Gansett

Cabooses, must be the week for them. Got three already with one in the mail.
Shouldn't a number of cabooses really be called cabeese?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Nice cabooses, Mopac.


----------



## Dave Sams

norgale said:


> How much should a caboose weigh anyway? I have all kinds of trouble with the few I have always jumping off the track. PITA if ya know what I mean. Pete


I don't know anything about coboose weigh, but do know all about a henweigh.:laugh::laugh:

Thank you Thank you, I'll be here all week folks.

Don't forget to tip the bartender.

Try the roast beef! It's delicious.


----------



## norgale

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No need to guess, there are actually guidelines.  Here's the NMRA rolling stock weight formulas for various scales.
> 
> For instance, a 6" HO car would indeed be 4oz, but a 9" HO car should be 5.5oz.


Excellent references there John but I don't know what my home made caboose weighed before I home made it. MMMM It used to be a tank car so I'll weigh one of the others and see what it say. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, does it matter what it was before you modified it? The weight is just for what you're going to roll down the tracks, right?


----------



## norgale

It probably doesn't matter a lot but the table called for a standard freight car for instance and it weighs one ounce. Then add 1/2 ounce for each inch that the car is long. So if my caboose is 5 1/2 " long then it needs to weigh three and a half ounces. That sound right? So four ounces would be ok most likly.
My caboose,the home made one,weighs 2 1/2 ounces with some weight already added. Looks like she's a little bit light by two ounces. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I'd say that 1/2oz heavy is probably better than being light. The important issue is the weights are somewhat balanced, that helps prevent light cars in the middle of the train from derailing on curves by being pulled off the track.


----------



## shaygetz

...and use pennies, they're cheaper. 11.5 pennies is an ounce, you're not going to get weight for any cheaper unless it's free.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

But they're bulkier than lead.


----------



## norgale

I've been using up some Prather lead weights that I've had around for ten years but your right Shay the pennies would be cheaper than lead. I'll have to glue them down though so they won't shift around inside. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

A stack of five is not much thicker than a tire weight...I glue them into stacks, then glue them along the center-line of the car...works very well...

I don't follow the NMRA guidelines, I simply put in weight 'til it feels right...about an ounce less than NMRA practice most times.


----------



## mopac

I would have to agree with the ounce less. I was messing around with one
of the cabooses. Seemed to roll better with 3oz than 4oz. 3oz felt pretty 
heavy. 4oz felt too heavy. If the car is not jumping rails why over weight it.
I had some loose snap track on the desk here and I raised one end slightly,
held the car, let it go, no push, to see what traveled farther down the track.
3oz was the best. Time after time. The metal wheels where slightly better than
the plastic athearn ones. I want them to roll the best they can. Graphite next.


----------



## norgale

Now that's a good point Mopac. Hadn't thought about too much weight but it stands to reason that even an extra ounce could be too much when dealing with such light rolling stock. I can see where the wheel sets would play a significant part in your test too. Graphite on the axle points should help a lot.
Now I'm getting into something I know little about. Time to study up on wheels sets too I guess. Lots to consider with these little buggers.  Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, if you follow traditional practice and have the caboose last, it can be almost any weight, since it doesn't have to pull additional cars. The weight really matters for cars from the head to the middle of the train, they get the most pulling force trying to derail them on curves. I got a 40 car train running in O-gauge, and it took some "tweaking" to get all the cars so they wouldn't derail on O-31 curves.


----------



## norgale

My derail problems seem to stem from turnouts that don't open and close tightly. Locos lose power too when the moving part of the turnout doesn't seat tight against the rail. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gotta' fix those switches!


----------



## norgale

You got that right but I don't know what to do with them. they're pretty old so maybe they should be replaced.


----------



## tankist

norgale said:


> My derail problems seem to stem from turnouts that don't open and close tightly. Locos lose power too when the moving part of the turnout doesn't seat tight against the rail. Pete


thats why you specifically power the point rails after the frog. even on peco turnouts that are spring-loaded that connection is not 100 reliable (well, if one paits his rails that is)


----------



## mopac

I don't know what the various parts of the switch is called.
I have seen guys notch a spot in the rails
where the swing part moves to. Makes it much harder for a wheel to
pick it. Makes sense to me. Actually moves into the rail
instead of just against it.

Just a small notch. Dremel should do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think *tankist *is onto the solution, powering the rails is the right way IMO.


----------



## mopac

What I was talking about will not help the powering.
Its just for wheels that are getting in between that
swing part and a rail.


----------



## norgale

tankist said:


> thats why you specifically power the point rails after the frog. even on peco turnouts that are spring-loaded that connection is not 100 reliable (well, if one paits his rails that is)


What would you do? Maybe solder a jumper wire to the moving point from the rail behind it? Powering the point would solve the problem I guess. Have to figure out how to do that. Filing a notch into the rail would help too.Have to study this situation this weekend while I'm sitting around waiting for customers to come in the store. That's after I experiment with soldering the joints on my flex track.


----------



## tankist

mopac, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch#Components



norgale, yes. jumper wires from underneath.
this picture is before i added wires from stock rail to points, but i think it is clear where i'm going with this


----------



## mopac

Thanks tankist.


----------



## shaygetz

In this Sesquicentennial year of the Civil War, I managed to stumble upon a somewhat worn but nice example of a 60s era HO scale Pocher model of Lincoln's funeral car...










...one of the few plastic models that can truly be referred to as "rare".


----------



## shaygetz

tankist said:


> this picture is before i added wires from stock rail to points, but i think it is clear where i'm going with this


Every switch we installed at the club was wired in a similar fashion.


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Interesting truck arrangement on that car. Are the two trucks on each end joined together via one pivot point?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> Interesting truck arrangement on that car. Are the two trucks on each end joined together via one pivot point?
> 
> TJ


Yes, just like an Athearn heavy weight flatcar, they are attached to a span bolster that is then attached to the car.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Shay!

TJ


----------



## norgale

tankist said:


> mopac,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch#Components
> 
> 
> 
> norgale, yes. jumper wires from underneath.
> this picture is before i added wires from stock rail to points, but i think it is clear where i'm going with this


That's pretty much like what I figured you were talking about. Thanks a bunch for the picture and I'll be giving this a try soon. Looks like it may help a lot. Thanks . Pete


----------



## tankist

haven't got anything for couple month now, and was looking for something special to add. well, now my K.P.E.V G8.2  has these things to pull. AFAIK they are at least somewhat close to cars the prototype pulled historically.












but what is exciting is how the auction went. i won the auction at 41$ with a 41.3$bid!!! is that precise or what!?


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Listing has been removed..


----------



## tankist

thank you, something strange with the linking there , probably me, lol. 
print-screen and save the bitmap for the win. 
updated


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ah nice. Be cool to see better photos when they arrive..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice to be precise, and good find. 

I did that with a couple of auctions, my maximum bid was exactly what the winning bid was, makes me wonder if it was rigged.


----------



## T-Man

*Back to S Gage*

I recently acquired a set in need of repair. Some N track, a little HO and AF from the early 50's. Here is the "as found" pictures.The steamer is a 322AC


----------



## tjcruiser

N, HO, and S ... an oddly matched "set"! It's all fallen into the right hands, though ... looking forward to its "next life" story.

T=J


----------



## flyernut

You probably should send those engines to me. I'll take care of them!!!


----------



## norgale

Nice haul Tman. I've seen that cattle corral thing in operation somewhere on the internet. It's pretty neat with the cattle roaming around the corral and up the ramp into a cattle car and then out the other door of the car and down the ramp into the other side of the corral. Hope you can get that running ok as it could be worth the effort. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

Nice T. 

5lbs of dust and all.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

I am glad I didn't have to pay for shipping.

To get Flyernut drooling.









The engines are nice a 322AC Hudson and a 360 Sante Fe with a 364 B unit. I haven't touched them yet, well not to much any way I a working on the 18 B transformer. I have to figure the roller bends. More on that later.

After a clean up.









Today was spent on HO cleaning.


















AS far as stockyards go I have terrible luck with them. The roof was all rust and I primed it after a good wire brush and sanding. I do have three cows. It would be great to see it run.


----------



## Big Ed

They were sitting around for some time.

I hope you are wearing a dust mask while cleaning.
The transformer looks a whole lot different clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> I am glad I didn't have to pay for shipping.
> 
> To get Flyernut drooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engines are nice a 322AC Hudson and a 360 Sante Fe with a 364 B unit. I haven't touched them yet, well not to much any way I a working on the 18 B transformer. I have to figure the roller bends. More on that later.
> 
> After a clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was spent on HO cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS far as stockyards go I have terrible luck with them. The roof was all rust and I primed it after a good wire brush and sanding. I do have three cows. It would be great to see it run.


Now stop that!! I thought this was a warm, friendly, family-oriented site!!!


----------



## tankist

goodness T... its just, 
well, lets just say i will never get you O scalers, lol


got this little cute thingy to expand my Euro collection. BR1045 made by roco.
Prototype was manufactured around 1926. this particular color is of small Austiran railroad MBS - Montafonerbahn (Montafon Railway).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Neat looking little box cab, it's short enough to be in *choo choo's* collection.


----------



## Artieiii

That's a cute lil' critter. What scale is that Anton?
-Art


----------



## tankist

oh no it is not a critter. http://www.railroadinfo.com/critter-definition.html
it is full fledged locomotive that was running a passenger route.

it is HO of course


----------



## Artieiii

I had no idea there was an official definition of "critter". I stand corrected. I should have said "it's a cute lil bugger". Is that better??? LOL
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

tankist said:


> goodness T... its just,
> well, lets just say i will never get you O scalers, lol
> 
> 
> got this little cute thingy to expand my Euro collection. BR1045 made by roco.
> Prototype was manufactured around 1926. this particular color is of small Austiran railroad MBS - Montafonerbahn (Montafon Railway).


Cool little bumper car.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Hey Anton, don't you know that the last batch that the T-Man got were not O?

They were S.
And some HO too.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice boxcab...:thumbsup:

My newest, an NWSL brass HO gauged 18 ton Shay from around 1974...at just over 4" long, it's dangerously close to "cute"..._sigh_...










...next to my Bachmann 80 tonner.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice, Shaygetz:thumbsup:

What is covering the front stack?
It looks almost like they made it look a burlap bag.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK Shay, I have to say it, it's cute.


----------



## shaygetz

big ed said:


> Nice, Shaygetz:thumbsup:
> 
> What is covering the front stack?
> It looks almost like they made it look a burlap bag.


Thanks...

That 'burlap bag' used to be a domed spark arrestor...alas, 'twas the postal service done turnt it into an old tater sack..._sigh_...


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> OK Shay, I have to say it, it's cute.


Yeah...sad ain't it...

it's about this size in person...


----------



## Big Ed

I didn't think a burlap bag would make a very good spark catcher.

Nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Holy Jeez! That photo with the 9V battery really puts the tiny size into perspective. Beautiful little loco, Shay!

Hey Anton ... are you thinking about setting up a catenary line on your layout??? I don't recall seeing you go that route before. Maybe I'm mistaken ... Nice loco, though ... Do those pantographs have real power pickups???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Holy Jeez! That photo with the 9V battery really puts the tiny size into perspective. Beautiful little loco, Shay!
> 
> Hey Anton ... are you thinking about setting up a catenary line on your layout??? I don't recall seeing you go that route before. Maybe I'm mistaken ... Nice loco, though ... Do those pantographs have real power pickups???
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


He better watch it closely, if Choo Choo Greg ever comes to visit him.


----------



## haphall

Nice find Shay. I just love those "charming" Shays and Climaxes. They're so animated. A joy to watch operate.
~Hap


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks guys, I'm stoked myself, been wanting one of these for a long time.



big ed said:


> He better watch it closely, if Choo Choo Greg ever comes to visit him.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

shay, these are great!. bachmann shay is on my wishlist as well.

TJ,unless PO modified the loco the pantographs should be functional.. but no, at the moment i do not have catenary to power these. they say even installing a store bought (which costs a fortune) is a major project. but i do want to give overhead power a try, its on longer term "to do" list however.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Anton!

TJ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Only train-related:

I picked up an LP of recordings of the American Freedom Train on the Song Bird label. There are NO PHOTOS of this album on the internet, as far as I could determine. I'll have to take a photo and post it.

It's a gate-fold album with a kind-of really crappy color photo on the front. Inside are a bunch of black-and-white photos of 4449 and a good amount of liner notes. Condition of the sleeve and vinyl is okay - nothing great, and there is no narration indicating that what you're hearing is the American Freedom Train. I guess it would take a real rail-o-phile (is that even a word?) to determine that it is or it isn't. Back Cover has more color photos. 

I cleaned it and listened to side one - no real differences to my untrained (no pun intended) ear as to differentiate from one of my other two albums of rail sounds.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> Thanks guys, I'm stoked myself, been wanting one of these for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wow, shay... I didn't think they made shays that small!  Jeez... now I want one. 

If you don't mind my asking, how much did it put you back? Brass nowdays fetches a good chunk of money.

Greg


----------



## tooter

My newest acquisition is a nice old time cattle car for the *MOO COWS*... 










While the train stopped at the station someone had left the cattle car latch open and the cows got bored and decided to amuse themselves by nosing the door open and taking a tour. I'm still trying to figure out how the cow got on the roof and the calf was able to get into the caboose. 

Greg


----------



## aionta

*Cows gone wild*

And it appears that the engineer is just enjoying the scenery, doing nothing!

I guess he is a member of the Bovine Freedom Front !


----------



## tooter

He belongs to PETA, and wants all cattle to be free range.


----------



## tjcruiser

And how, exactly, does a cow climb up to the roof of a car?!?


----------



## shaygetz

choo choo said:


> Wow, shay... I didn't think they made shays that small!  Jeez... now I want one.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how much did it put you back? Brass nowdays fetches a good chunk of money.
> 
> Greg


Actually, Greg, there are three or four others that are slightly smaller. In the original satin brass, they go for about $395 but, when you adjust for inflation from the original $90 they sold for back in 1974, they haven't increased in value so much as they have kept pace with a sinking dollar.


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> And how, exactly, does a cow climb up to the roof of a car?!?


They use the ladders of course, silly.


----------



## tooter

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Only train-related:
> 
> I picked up an LP of recordings of the American Freedom Train on the Song Bird label. There are NO PHOTOS of this album on the internet, as far as I could determine. I'll have to take a photo and post it.
> 
> It's a gate-fold album with a kind-of really crappy color photo on the front. Inside are a bunch of black-and-white photos of 4449 and a good amount of liner notes. Condition of the sleeve and vinyl is okay - nothing great, and there is no narration indicating that what you're hearing is the American Freedom Train. I guess it would take a real rail-o-phile (is that even a word?) to determine that it is or it isn't. Back Cover has more color photos.
> 
> I cleaned it and listened to side one - no real differences to my untrained (no pun intended) ear as to differentiate from one of my other two albums of rail sounds.
> 
> - Paul in AZ


Hey Paul, 

Wow... those are *really* dramatic pictures. 
You can feel the mood of the past. 

Greg


----------



## kursplat

choo choo said:


> My newest acquisition is a nice old time cattle car for the *MOO COWS*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


that's got to be the largest car you own :laugh:



aionta said:


> And it appears that the engineer is just enjoying the scenery, doing nothing!
> 
> I guess he is a member of the Bovine Freedom Front !


gary larson knows something about that...


----------



## shaygetz

kursplat said:


> that's got to be the largest car you own :laugh:


I was just thinking...that's a nice 86' Hi-Cube he just bought...:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Well, I've been loving the looks of these since I saw them in a recent Lionel catalog and I stopped into my LHS to check one out....


























.... and it followed me home .

TMCC (command control) equipped, die-cast, operating headlights. It's a fun little car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I had one, but I sent it to *NIMT* to put a strobe light and tail-lights on it. He dropped out of sight here and I have never gotten it back.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I had one, but I sent it to *NIMT* to put a strobe light and tail-lights on it. He dropped out of sight here and I have never gotten it back.


Wow, hope you track him down.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I had one, but I sent it to *NIMT* to put a strobe light and tail-lights on it. He dropped out of sight here and I have never gotten it back.


*W*hiskey
*T*ango
*F*oxtrot?

:thumbsdown:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My feeling exactly.


----------



## tkruger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My feeling exactly.


I have sold and bought stuff from NIMT and the transactions have always gone well. I wonder if something happened.


----------



## tooter

tkruger said:


> I have sold and bought stuff from NIMT and the transactions have always gone well. I wonder if something happened.


Sean has always been a real square guy with me. 
I'm sure there has to be a valid reason he's missing in action.

Greg


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

choo choo said:


> Sean has always been a real square guy with me.
> I'm sure there has to be a valid reason he's missing in action.
> 
> Greg


That being said, a note would be helpful. At least it would put John's mind a little more at ease.

I don't like to hear things like this, because my guard goes up automatically. When you are born and raised in New York, you tend to suspect everything and anything, and I was liking the bonhomie and esprit de corps on this forum. Flame wars are non-existent, and things roll along smoothly, with railroaders helping railroaders. We have a PAY IT FORWARD thread for Pete's sake. People have a general feeling of good will towards others on the board.

I just hope it's something innocent and non-life threatening.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I had one, but I sent it to *NIMT* to put a strobe light and tail-lights on it. He dropped out of sight here and I have never gotten it back.



I won't mention names........but someone on this site has his phone number, maybe he will pass it on to you?


That just plain sucks John!:thumbsdown:
Right after he got money for the dog too.

Let see if someone will give you his phone number before jumping to any conclusion, huh?

I like that car.:thumbsup:
cooool,:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Well, here's a video that includes the new car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgzN0464mvk


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean/NIMT is a stand-up guy. He did go MIA all of a sudden, though, and it has had me a bit worried about him, his family, etc. I do hope everything is OK on his end. Odd.

SantaFe ... great looking track car. You need some gangster running away to go with it!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> Well, here's a video that includes the new car
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgzN0464mvk



Nice video.:thumbsup:

Had me fox trotting around the room.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Sean/NIMT is a stand-up guy. He did go MIA all of a sudden, though, and it has had me a bit worried about him, his family, etc. I do hope everything is OK on his end. Odd.
> 
> SantaFe ... great looking track car. You need some gangster running away to go with it!
> 
> TJ



Like I said someone HAS his phone number, maybe he can get some info.

If I was John......I would be ticked! ( putting it mildly)


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey, I agree ... very fun video, SF ... well done ... great tunes.

Makes me think that you need to get a Sharpie and put a trail of "bullet holes" on the rear fender of the car!

Thanks for the fun vid,

TJ


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> SantaFe ... great looking track car. You need some gangster running away to go with it!
> 
> TJ


I have to work on my video making skills a bit first 

thanks guys


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> I have to work on my video making skills a bit first
> 
> thanks guys



To bad you didn't have room for a table.

Great video.:thumbsup:

Perfect sounds too.:thumbsup:

It is better then My Crummy Videos.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist

and finally it is here. the little cute BR1045 










unfortunately it is not perfect . missing detail - front little hood and one of the headlights . sad, but i knew that.











and while i was at i got 5 of these 2 axle gondolas, 3 swiss and 2 danish .


----------



## tooter

*Nice* engine and rolling stock, Anton... :thumbsup:

I really like the European engines and rolling stock because they have a much wider variety than US trains.

Greg


----------



## NS_Fan_2010

2 new train sets
1 atlas roundhouse


Im probaly gonna catch holy heck for this, but the train sets are a bachmann explorer and life like little joe, both are N scale sets.


The little joe set came with 2 buildings and 3 trees, the explorer didnt come with anything, just 2 engines and the cars.


Cant complain though, little joe was on sale for 31.67 at lantz train shop (otherwise known as wholesaletrains.com, its the hobby shop in horseheads NY, where I always and only go for my train stuff)


----------



## gc53dfgc

NS_Fan_2010 said:


> 2 new train sets
> 1 atlas roundhouse
> 
> 
> Im probaly gonna catch holy heck for this, but the train sets are a bachmann explorer and life like little joe, both are N scale sets.
> 
> 
> The little joe set came with 2 buildings and 3 trees, the explorer didnt come with anything, just 2 engines and the cars.
> 
> 
> Cant complain though, little joe was on sale for 31.67 at lantz train shop (otherwise known as wholesaletrains.com, its the hobby shop in horseheads NY, where I always and only go for my train stuff)


You won't get heck for the Bachmann as most of their sets are pretty good for the price. But the Life-Like will possibly get you some. 31 dollars is not to bad I suppose. (Edit) Thought this was in the HO collection thread my bad.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I jsut got this beautiful Diesel ordered today and should see it arriving some time next month. 
http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH88678
It is literally an early Christmas Present from my grandparents. Mine cam in at 250 something and has full DCC and Sound and is number 9951. I will be making a complete review and videos of it running along with my other Christmas present a Roundhouse 2-8-0 Consolidation that is DCC ready and will not be released till close to Christmas.
http://www.athearn.com/newsletter/062111/04_RND_2-8-0_062111.pdf
Need a PDF reader and it looks like it will be released in January so it may be a late Christmas present.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Anniversary Sale!*

Engine House Services in Green Bay had their 9th Anniversary Sale this week and I took full advantage...picked up 2 Rio Grande coverd Hoppers, 2 Great Northern gondolas, CBQ Caboose, Code 83 Flex track and kadee Couplers for less that $100.00. They had 30-40% off on all marked Rolling Stock plus everything else in the Store marked down. But before I left I saw an Athearn SD40-2(DC) at $46.00 and said..."Oh what the heck...I'll take it! Love saving all that milk and lunch money from School!:laugh: I'll post some pics after work!! Oh Boy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice score, MacD! Even a blind squirrel gets a nut every now and then, huh?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Got lucky in the Gladwin, MI LHS. Three scale sized heavyweight passenger cars (2 Williams and a K-Line) at $22.50 each. Couldn't pass them up


























Now I need to get some bigger curves to run them .

They really are nice looking cars, the K-line one may need new trucks and pickups but it runs OK for now. I just have to rewire the lighting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a good deal for that kind of car!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For a little different "something new", I just got done cleaning up one of my eBay purchases, $12.50 for this Type V 150 watt transformer. This thing is perfect for running accessories, it has four independently variable outputs. Nothing confusing about the connections to this transformer, not like a lot of the Lionel models like the TW, etc.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is a good deal for that kind of car!


They're used but pretty nice. The K-Line car (NYC) needs a little work on the trucks and electrical but it looks and runs nicely. I may pretend it is a "tool car" to follow my 773 hudson around on it's trips . I have to get a few more cars to make a longer train.


----------



## santafe158

For those who would be interested, the Gladwin, MI hobby shop had a prewar 1668 torpedo (no tender) for $54. It appeared to be in good condition but missing the marker lights (if it had them). I would have gotten it, but the passenger cars looked like a better deal for me.


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For a little different "something new", I just got done cleaning up one of my eBay purchases, $12.50 for this Type V 150 watt transformer. This thing is perfect for running accessories, it has four independently variable outputs. Nothing confusing about the connections to this transformer, not like a lot of the Lionel models like the TW, etc.


That's exactly the same one I inherited from my Grandfather. That thing will power everything you got and more. Plenty of power for all your operating accessories.
-Art

-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

John -- transformer looks to be in crisp / clean shape. Good power.

SF -- $54 is a good price for a 1668 in nice condition. I paid around $130 for one last year that was in excellent condition/finish. Red marker lights are readily available for the 1668.

TJ


----------



## tooter

Hey John, 

It's really neat to see old stuff renovated and put back into service. Those art deco numbers on your transformer are like a Flash Gordon movie. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was surprised that my snipe on the transformer hit, I've been putting low-ball offers in on stuff like this that looks interesting, once in a while one of them hits. 

I loaded it up with a set of 75W 8 ohm resistors to make a 2 ohm load, it appears that the breaker trips out at around 9A at 18 volts, which is pretty close to the rated power.

I had to rewire the lights and put a new power cord on it, other than that just a little cleanup and it was good as new. 

This is certainly one of the older entries in the transformer derby.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey John,

Doyle's post war book pegs that V transformer at $100 very good, $150 like new. Not bad at $12.50 !

Offered 1939-1941 and 1946-1947.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wow, I had no idea that it was actually worth money!  

Works great, I tested all four outputs under load. All the carbon rollers are in good shape, and I've gotten pretty good at changing those anyway. I saw it's stable-mate at 250 watts but the same look on eBay, but I figured I didn't need any more transformer projects.


----------



## cabledawg

big ed said:


> Like I said someone HAS his phone number, maybe he can get some info.
> 
> If I was John......I would be ticked! ( putting it mildly)


I've been trying to call him for awhile and I never get an answer. Earlier in the spring, I know he had mentioned that he'd be busy with cleaning up the property so I'm hoping nothing happened to him. I just sent him a couple of texts to both his and his wife's cell phones. I'll keep trying till I get an answer.


----------



## inxy

*New/Old from Ebay*

Got a 1690 pullman and 1691 observation cars @ $8 with shipping. Another restoration project that I could not pass up.

B


----------



## Big Ed

inxy said:


> Got a 1690 pullman and 1691 observation cars @ $8 with shipping. Another restoration project that I could not pass up.
> 
> B


I like the crackle paint job.

I wonder if it did that because the paint was applied to thick?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good price for the two shipped, we look forward to the restoration thread.


----------



## tjcruiser

$8 ?!?!? 

I must have been sleeping on the job ... 

Nice cars ... it appears you have all of the door handrails. You and Ed both need some journal boxes, though 

Lucky find!

TJ


----------



## inxy

Should have stated $8 each, still cheap. 

Looking at thee undersides of the cars it is a repaint with a very close match to the original color. Can't explain the cracking. The paint looks to be a thin layer smooth enough as if it were air brushed. The cracks look white and I see no sign of any primer. Only "The Shadow" knows. 

Restoration is at the end of a long line of projects. Everything is on hold until the fall or I air condition my garage. I don't need heat lamps to bake paint in the summer.

B


----------



## norgale

Good find Inxy. Which one is the 1691? I do like the old time stuff and those are really old timers or so they appear. How old are they? 
I was being a smart a$$ Inxy. The way you started off your post it looked like the cars were from the year 1691 and that kinda tickled me. I understand those numbers are the model numbers. In any case it's still a great buy and I hope you can clean the cars up and repaint them. You don't see the old stuff like that around very much and they are probably worth more than you paid. Pete


----------



## inxy

Older than me ! Olsens states there are a couple of versions of the cars. Early 1933-35 which have no handrails or under carriage tanks and 1936-39 which do have both. So these cars have hand rails but no undercarriage tanks. So I would guess late 1933-35. That's the best that I can come up with.

B


----------



## tjcruiser

Pete,

1690 is the Pullman passenger car (without balcony), and 1691 is the Observation (with balcony) passenger car.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

Went to my first train show in awhile, they're just not that frequent down these parts. Picked up an HO scale AHM 2-8-4 Berkshire from the early '70s...










...and an interesting old school lot that consists of a 1953 Mantua 0-4-0 "Shifter" complete with the optional valve gear, 2 Mantua flat cars from 1960, a 4 wheel bobber from '62 and an Ulrich 2 bay hopper from '59, none of them looking like they seen the light of day for 50 years and all with the older Mantua hook/loop couplers...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love that Berkshire, great look!


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks...I'll have it in one of my more natural settings shortly...today is freezer camp day on the farm


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

That 2-8-4 is pristine. Great find.

What's the deal with those old Mantua couplers? I don't think I've seen those before. Can you post a photo of two cars attached, to show how they function? Odd looking ducks (the couplers), if you don't mind my saying so ...

Is that 0-4-0 bare metal, or a painted grey ... hard to tell from the photo.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was curious about the couplers too TJ, I meant to ask the same question.


----------



## gc53dfgc

TJ, 

Those couplers are just like the ones for G scale that used to be the standard before the knuckles took over. Same thing with most of the trains made over in Germany or Britian from Hornby and the like.


----------



## shaygetz

They are Mantua hook/loops, pretty much an HO industry standard until the introduction of horn/hooks...look carefully at pictures in any pre '65 or so model mag and you'll see that many folks used them....










You opened them by pushing these uncoupling pins up from underneath with a ramp or a tool called a "spoon"...










TJ, this box was pristine from one end to the other, the metal looks brand new. It's bare zinc, as I prefer it over other peoples paint jobs when I buy old school stuff like this, so I can show newcomers their hobby's roots. Note that this booger has 2 wheel pick up---2 WHEELS...you had to be pretty faithful to the hobby to keep with it as balky as this thing had to be on that old school track....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those couplers are a hoot, how well do they work?


----------



## shaygetz

Very well actually...once you get passed appearances. I plan to keep these set up like this for nostalgic reasons...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

And here I thought the Lionel claw looked funny.


----------



## haphall

Picked up an unknown mfg 4-6-0 from ebay (HO). Haven't even put it on a test track, just up against the prototype. 'Cept for cab work, paint, swap the tender, headlight and those two domes, it's real close.
It will do for now though.
Picked up four old O tin cars from 1936-45 while I was waiting for this to close but no one would want to see those...


----------



## norgale

You could be ostricised for not showing those cars to us Hap. You know we gotta see 'em. Pete


----------



## haphall

There are four cars, all Marx I'm guessing. I thought the cabooses were the same, but noticed the one on the right has the coupler attached differently, and the sides are red, not black. I gave $10 for the four in separate auctions. Thought they'd look interesting on a shelf if I can find some track to go under them.
They were advertised as 1936-45 but I don't know how accurate that is. Anyone have a Marx price guide?
~Hap


----------



## shaygetz

haphall said:


> Picked up an unknown mfg 4-6-0 from ebay (HO).


You've got an AHM "Casey Jones" that looks as though someone has painted it for the Virginian... http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id59.html


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

First time for me seeing those old couplers in detail like that. Thanks for the pics/description.

I like the bare zinc on that loco. Would it have been originally sold like that, or did someone strip it along the way? Just curious.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Hap,

Those tinplates are Marx. Very crisp litho on that gondola.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> First time for me seeing those old couplers in detail like that. Thanks for the pics/description.
> 
> I like the bare zinc on that loco. Would it have been originally sold like that, or did someone strip it along the way? Just curious.
> 
> TJ



You're quite welcome...yes, the kit originally came in bare metal. There was very little in the way of model paints until the mid 50s, most guys painted them with stove black, a paint used for stove pipes.


----------



## norgale

Those cars are neat Hap. The cabooses look the same except for the couplers so they must have been made in different years maybe. Wonder what this set had for an engine? Maybe you can find some track and an engine for a complete set.That would look nice in a train room. Good find I think. Pete


----------



## TulsaFlyer

I posted quite some time back that I had traded an old junk truck for numerous boxes of train stuff from N scale to G scale.

I have finally had a chance to start going through some of the boxes.
Here is some of the Lionel O scale stuff.
In this pic....my dad's old 249, a Mopar Express, a 675 and tender, and a tin plate loco.
The Mopar Express (complet set) and the 675 with tender were still in there original boxes. They appear to be unused.










Here's a little better shot of the 675.









Here's a closer look at the tin plate loco. Right now the light lights up as bright as the sun, but nothing else. I also have several pieces of tin plate rolling stock in various conditions.










I still have several boxes to go through, so I'll post more pics later.

Jody


----------



## tjcruiser

Jody,

I pinged you in your other thread, and then saw this post above. Thumbs up on the 249 from the 1958 #1590 set. I happen to have two of those myself. In fact, it was my dusting off of one of those -- an old family relic -- that gave me the model train bug a couple of years ago.

Do you have an i.d. on that elec tinplate loco? I can peek at my Doyle book tomorrow, if it would be helpful.

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

I'll try to get some numbers from the tin plate stuff tommorow.
I'll try to get some pics of the tin plate rolling stock as well.
I would definately be interested in any info on it.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser

Jody,

It's tricky to identify the prewar tinplate electric style locos ... so many of them were very similar to each other.

That said, my best read on yours is a 154 (1917-1923), or a 700 (1915-16), or a 701 (1915-16). They all have the stepped roof, and the handrails that wrap over the ends. The 700 did NOT have an operational headlight, so I might rule that out. (Looks like you have a functional light.) I'm not sure about the size difference between the 154 and the 701. The 701 is listed in Doyle as having a "six-inch cab and eight inches in overall length".

All of these had "New York Central Lines" stamped to the left of the door, and the loco number stamped to the right. Most had red paint trim around the windows. Any evidence of these details on yours?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Looks like you nailed it TJ!!
Upon closer examination, I could barely make out the 154 on the side.
It is 8 inches long, and has one spot of red paint remaining on one window.

I did get it running, it has a lever on the side for foward and reverse. It was i the middle the other night when I tried it. It runs like a champ!! And rather quiet too.

I'll go get some pics of the tin plate rolling stock.


Jody


----------



## tjcruiser

Jody,

Happy to hear the news. Sounds like you have a real winner on your hands! Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## santafe158

How about build something new?

Well, I finally got around to building a layout and got a good start on cleaning out our basement in preparation for my bigger layout that I dream about.

It's not big, only about 28" by 5'+ and uses an O-27 figure 8. I haven't quite finished it yet, I still want to get some gray felt to simulate roads (this is supposed to be a postwar style layout) and some other small details. Power comes from a Lionel 1033 transformer and the buildings are a Plasticville trailer park (still need to repaint the trailers into something that isn't so pink) and a couple lincoln log cabins (which are made out of old lincoln logs, not the new ones). I'm happy to say, as of right now, it's built out of materials I had on hand. The carpet I used came from my last layout attempt, a 4*4. The 2*4's have been in our garage for a long time and the plywood came from our old bathroom floor (another project we haven't finished yet). The edging is, well.... edging for a garden that we never used and has been taking up floor space in our garage.

It's been a fun project and is good practice for my next layout (I still have some more cleaning to do to have room for something much bigger)

Enjoy.


----------



## tjcruiser

It's a start! The Lincoln Logs look like a good scale for O, actually!

TJ


----------



## santafe158

They are a little big, but it's a postwar style layout so it's OK


----------



## norgale

Looks like a great start Santa Fe. One thing though,don't put those heavy jackets too far away. You'll need them pretty soon. Ha! Pete


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> Looks like a great start Santa Fe. One thing though,don't put those heavy jackets too far away. You'll need them pretty soon. Ha! Pete


Actually those are our sleeping bags for camping. We keep them hung up so the filling doesn't compress in our compression bags which means a much more comfortable sleep in the winter (warmer). Unfortunately though we will need the heavy jackets again in a few months .


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Visited my LHS and found some neat stuff to add to my collection.









Atlas (kato drive) BCOL #805 Alco C425 Goes along with my other one #812.









Athearn CP #6714 EMD SW900 Switcher









Accurail CP #435983 Wooden caboose just like the other one I have.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

B.C.RAIL said:


> Visited my LHS and found some neat stuff to add to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas (kato drive) BCOL #805 Alco C425 Goes along with my other one #812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athearn CP #6714 EMD SW900 Switcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accurail CP #435983 Wooden caboose just like the other one I have.


Those look like some nice pick-ups. Good luck with them.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Those look like some nice pick-ups. Good luck with them.


Thanks, B&A. I just changed over the couplers on the BCRail engine to Knuckles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got my inspection car back from Sean, here's the first pictures. I also put up a shaky U-Tube video, but I think I need practice. 

You can see the real tail lights and the operating beacon, both of which are not stock on the original track inspection car. All it had was the headlights that operated.

The video you can see I'm turning on the headlights/taillights, then the strobe, then driving around the track.


----------



## tjcruiser

John / Sean,

That's one sharp looking inspection car. I really like that late '30's / early '40's auto style.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Won this car off a free giveaway on Youtube from a guy I'm subscribed to.
Giveaway
Results









Athearn RTR UPRX 459478 (UPFE) Mechanical Reefer


----------



## tooter

Sean... your work is impeccably neat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*New stuff*

Hi 
Just picked up a new Loco and some rolling stock, a CSX GP38-2 Atlas Trainman (Road Number 2766)to run with my Chessie GP40-2's and my other CSX Sd40-2, The rolling stock be Atlas Trainman CSX box cars along (different road numbers!!) with a Chessie Boxcar from Life-Like. MY LHS had a bit of a sale so I couldn't resist... I still want to obtain a few GP's in the old B&O colours along with a Chessie Loco marked as C&O and a Western MaryLand, if a Seaboard ever shows up I'll see if I can snag that too... I like to educate some of my other rail buddies who run only CN and CP about the Northeastern/eastern US railways. With the CSX merger its prototypical to have seen some of these run together... I snagged a New York Central PA1 (it was the last Athearn Blue Box they had) too 'cause I'm a sucker for those beautiful particular Alco units!
Oh, and I also scored another neat Loco a while ago, a Wheeling and Lake Erie SD40-2 , the new Wheeling and Lake Erie railway fits into the area so I thought it appropriate.

I really gotta work on my layout!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice stash of goodies you picked up there, Walt. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*new stuff*

Thanks TJ 
I really gotta stop chasing Locomotives and work on a decent layout, the thing is when I get into the history of the roads and find all these tentacles branching out I go "that would be cool to have one of those" to add to the flavour of the initial road I started with and then I get down to the engines themselves and the variety of power that was used on the different roads ...I find that fascinating in itself from the Erie Lackawanna to the Delaware and Hudson right through to the Union Pacific who always used the biggest and most powerful locos out there ...ever neat!!!! Come to think of it I should check into getting a DD40AX "Centennial" 

Take Care!


----------



## trainbuffmargaret

have just received some great wire mesh sheeting to make line fencing and my order for 30 more gum trees and 6willows to go alond the dirt road


----------



## dantri

On Youtube 'megadantri' for kadee digitrax TL1 dcc uncoupling and 'gamesontrack' also on Youtube indoor GPS


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, my ship came in, or rather my shipment came in.  I bought this with a non-working locomotive, I dispatched that in short order. Someone should teach the Chinese how to solder, lots of bad solder joints. I guess we need to teach Lionel QC as well. 

This is the set with four cars and two add-on cars. They all have detailed interiors, just crying out for LED lighting and some people in the seats! 


The photos are just some quick snapshots with my camera, it doesn't do nearly as nice a job as a real camera, but it's damned convenient.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Those Chessie colors look great on a steamer. Nice find/fix!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's certainly a different looking steamer, a departure from *Basic Black*.  I just have to find one that's red now, it'll go with the Southern Crescent green one and the Chessie yellow one.  Oh, I guess I need a blue one too.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi 
That Chessie Steamer is a pretty piece...I feel a bit vindicated now as I too had trouble with cold solder joints on a newly purchased engine (IHC MIkado). You need one of the B&O's Sesquicentennial plates to go with your cars, there was one on ebay a while ago maybe another will show up...just a thought...
http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180671148985


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... I think that's not necessary for running the railroad.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hmm... I think that's not necessary for running the railroad.



I just noticed that you got the inspection car back, I like that.:thumbsup:

I watched the video,

I did not think anyone could make a crappier video then me.

:hah:You win John!:laugh::appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, that was my phone camera, I figured you were ahead in at least one category, so I decided to trump you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, finally put the meters in this one, just have to figure out what kind of decals I want on it. It has the same meter on the other side so you can see it from either side. This started life as an old Babe Ruth car.

I have a new color laser printer, so I'll be looking for some decal paper for that one.


----------



## gc53dfgc

gunrunnerjohn said:


> OK, finally put the meters in this one, just have to figure out what kind of decals I want on it. It has the same meter on the other side so you can see it from either side. This started life as an old Babe Ruth car.
> 
> I have a new color laser printer, so I'll be looking for some decal paper for that one.


What exactly is that for John? Also you hung that LED/LCD Display sideways.


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> What exactly is that for John? Also you hung that LED/LCD Display sideways.



It measures the voltage the rail is getting?

The Led display is a little crooked John can you straighten it some?

A lightening bolt to go along with your decal would be nice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, it measures the voltage on the track. This is useful for command/control where all the track is at a constant voltage, you can see if you have poor conductivity at places just by watching the car go around.

The holes are square, for some reason the snap-in displays don't align properly, both sides did that. I may try to correct it, though I can't take too much material off or they won't hold in the holes anymore.

I was thinking of a lightning bolt, I'm currently trying to score some laser decal paper so I can try my hand at making decals.


----------



## cabledawg

Well now I've gotta build one for HO to run on my layout


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, it measures the voltage on the track. This is useful for command/control where all the track is at a constant voltage, you can see if you have poor conductivity at places just by watching the car go around.
> 
> The holes are square, for some reason the snap-in displays don't align properly, both sides did that. I may try to correct it, though I can't take too much material off or they won't hold in the holes anymore.
> 
> I was thinking of a lightning bolt, I'm currently trying to score some laser decal paper so I can try my hand at making decals.




http://www.abc-pinewood-derby.com/lightning_car_decal.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice lightning bolts, but I'd like to get the printable paper, I have several other projects that need decals as well. I'm ready for decals on my _*Fort Knox Express*_, it's waiting in the wings for me to print those.


----------



## shaygetz

gc53dfgc said:


> Also you hung that LED/LCD Display sideways.


That's just the lingering effects of John's cinematography...it'll wear off in a bit....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*I have completed my Locomotive collecting!*

Hi
Well I'm not up on cinematography but I'd like to share a few pics of Locos I had to get to almost complete my collection, my last posting involved some CSX to go with my Chessie, well I picked up a GP38-2 in BNSF as a freight hauler for the SantaFe Burlington Northern realm, it was sitting at my LHS calling me so I had no choice...today I received my DD40AX for my Union Pacific collection . Although I've had them a while, I haven't ever shown you guys my ABBA set of Alco PA and PB1's for my Delaware and Hudson section so I figured I'd include them too, Like I said earlier I'm a big fan of those beautiful Alcos!! I was still considering a B&O unit in the old colours along with a Western Maryland and a Seaboard but those I think I'll put at the bottom of the list for now! 
So to get my Locos into some real action I'll have to say now its on to the Layout which will be a mix of elements depicting the Southwest US and the Northeastern area.


----------



## norgale

Well there sure won't be any lack a motive power on your railroad. Nice,nice,nice and I know that your local hobby shop owner is your best friend too. I love the Alco ABBA and the DD40AX looks like it could pull your house down. The 'swoosh' is my favorite because of the paint scheme. I'd like to have a whole train of freight cars and tankers in those colors. Maybe I'll try to paint some one day. Very nice engine Nolack and now how about some railroading? Pete


----------



## sstlaure

Nolack....I like the Visible V8 models in the background


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Collecting*

Hi
Thanks guys! ....yep...the whole idea now is to get down to some serious railroadin' enough "collecting"!
I'll just sneak in a pic of one of the Visible V-8's for Scott. I've had these a lot of years, the pictured one is fully functional just the fan belt feel apart from age and an elastic band would look tacky, maybe an "O" ring will do.. Revell has released the Visible V-8 and its the Renwal tooling sans all the Electrics...still a good kit though.


----------



## sstlaure

Ahhhh yes....I remember that well.


----------



## Artieiii

I had one of these as a kid. The wankel rotary engine version. When I was 26 I bought a used Mazda RX-7. Not sure if the model had any influence on my decision but perhaps.
-Art


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
In 1983 a Buddy of mine had a Datsun 280ZX that he figured was a little slow, so one afternoon he drags me to a Mazda dealer to look at the RX-7's; we took one for a test drive and the thing went like a cut cat ....we shifted it at 6 grand on the tach! I couldn't believe it, the Wankel was like an Electric motor! Smooth and like I said no end to the revs! He never did buy the Mazda though. My trip home wasn't nearly as much fun with my '72 Fargo slant six, three on the tree. If I tried shifting that sucker at 6 grand there would have been six dents in the hood!


----------



## sstlaure

My friend has a 240Z widebody that went OK with the straight-6, but once he dropped in a small-block Ford 302 it received the needed motivation.

I like Rotaries from a power standpoint (produces a ton of power/cubic inch.), but never have been a fan of the sound (pissed off mosquito) or the poor efficiency (burns gas like a pig.)


----------



## norgale

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> Thanks guys! ....yep...the whole idea now is to get down to some serious railroadin' enough "collecting"!
> I'll just sneak in a pic of one of the Visible V-8's for Scott. I've had these a lot of years, the pictured one is fully functional just the fan belt feel apart from age and an elastic band would look tacky, maybe an "O" ring will do.. Revell has released the Visible V-8 and its the Renwal tooling sans all the Electrics...still a good kit though.


Hey! Ya lost ya fan belt and ignition wires. Now what?  
Anybody have the radial engine model? Talk about pricy,$600 or more on sleazebay usually. Pete


----------



## Artieiii

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> In 1983 a Buddy of mine had a Datsun 280ZX that he figured was a little slow, so one afternoon he drags me to a Mazda dealer to look at the RX-7's; we took one for a test drive and the thing went like a cut cat ....we shifted it at 6 grand on the tach! I couldn't believe it, the Wankel was like an Electric motor! Smooth and like I said no end to the revs! He never did buy the Mazda though. My trip home wasn't nearly as much fun with my '72 Fargo slant six, three on the tree. If I tried shifting that sucker at 6 grand there would have been six dents in the hood!


I think i had an '87 RX-7. That thing was pretty damn fast for an engine with only 4 spark plugs. It pulled like a 6 cylinder and you are right about the revs, virtually no end in sight I think the red line was near 7 grand.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Who remembers this jingle? ...

A piston engine goes: "Boing, Boing, Boing", but a Mazda goes "Hummmm...."


----------



## Artieiii

tjcruiser said:


> Who remembers this jingle? ...
> 
> A piston engine goes: "Boing, Boing, Boing", but a Mazda goes "Hummmm...."


Yep TJ I am old enough to remember that.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> In 1983 a Buddy of mine had a Datsun 280ZX that he figured was a little slow, so one afternoon he drags me to a Mazda dealer to look at the RX-7's; we took one for a test drive and the thing went like a cut cat ....we shifted it at 6 grand on the tach!


That's all changed. My 2007 350Z will eat RX-8's for breakfast in straight line acceleration or in handling. The days of the RX-7/8 being a performance car are over.  I confess, they are neat looking, when I was shopping, I did test drive it, but I preferred the Z.


----------



## sstlaure

Performance cars in the 80's overall were a real disappointment. GT Mustang with 225hp, Camaro's with 205 hp.....what a joke. The current V6 Mustang has over 300hp.

My buddy has a 2011 Mustang GT - 412hp. He's ran into the 12.6's completely stock. 0-60 in sub 5 seconds, and it pulls 0.97g

Today is truly a rebirth of the muscle car era.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, my 2007 350Z has 306HP, and if I was brave there is a performance chip for less than $200 that boosts that to around 350! However, I can get into all sorts of trouble with what I have, so I've decided against that.


----------



## cabledawg

Yeah well my 88 Suburban has like 190hp and goes 0-60 in half a day. SO take that!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's fast.


----------



## norgale

Sounds like my 60 Lincoln although once you get to 50 ya better be ready for one helluva ride if ya keep ya foot on the pedal. Ha! Pete


----------



## Gansett

I'm still a car nut. Love to have my Camaro back, or my Chevelle or any number of those wonderful magnificent beasts I had.

Friend is getting his '69 Road Runner with a real honest to goodness Hemi ready for paint. Hope he remembers me when it's done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd sort of like to have my '68 Chevelle back, but I'm not sure I could keep it in gas! I put an aluminum 427 in it, 12.5:1 compression. The only pump gas it would run on was Sunoco 260, back when that really meant something. The only time I got it on a dyno, it was delivering 510HP to the rear wheels, a real animal! Got 2-3 MPG driving around, not something you'd want to feed nowadays.


----------



## kursplat

i had to go back a couple pages and make sure i was still in a train forum :laugh:

but what the heck. 



sstlaure said:


> Performance cars in the 80's overall were a real disappointment. GT Mustang with 225hp, Camaro's with 205 hp.....what a joke...


if you thought it was bad in the 80's. the late 70's were worse. fastest american production vehicle in 1978? 
a truck


----------



## sstlaure

I know what you mean kursplat.....Working for Ford I won't even admit there were Mustangs made from 1974-1978.


----------



## cabledawg

Not here yet, but I just got these of evilBay. I'll take good pics once they arrive 

The first is a caboose to match my Spirit of 76 loco I bought a few months back. The next two are just Air Force railcars that I thought were cool. I found some F3 loco shells too but those will have to wait


----------



## Massey

sstlaure said:


> I know what you mean kursplat.....Working for Ford I won't even admit there were Mustangs made from 1974-1978.


Those were not Mustangs those were Pinto GTs.

I reciently sold my 1999 Camaro that had a 3.8L V6. Nice little car and great little engine. Good mileage and deicent performance for a V6. One day I needed to get on the freeway and there was a Mustang of early 90's Vintage (fox body 5.0) in the lane I needed to be in, with no one in front of him and a long line behind him. I punch it to pass him and he decides to race me. I win and get in front. My 3.8L to his 5.0L had him in the HP department by about 30-40 stock to stock. I didnt pass him all that fast but I was able to edge him out enough. Well the freeway ends about a mile after I passed him and when we get to the stop he pulls up next to me and says "Not bad for a Z28" I laugh and say back "this is not a Z28... it's a 3.8... V6" His firiends in the car started laughing at him. I chuckled and drove off when the light turned green.

I also get a kick how guys that do not understand fuel injection always want to put a carb on the newer engines. WHY? You can have power or economy with a carb but not both. With fuel injection you can get both in one nice neet little package. And not to mention that TODAY is the muscle car era, not the 60's. Today we have V6s that put out more power than the average muscle car did in the 60s and get a happy 30MPG, not 30 Miles per tank. I have owned many 60's muscle cars and a couple of todays as well and while the styling could not be beat from the 60's, the cars today have better mileage, more HP, and far superior handling.

OK enough about cars and trucks lets talk trains!

Massey


----------



## cabledawg

FI doesnt always net more HP and better MPG. Take the GM trucks. When they had carbs, the 350 was rated at 210hp and about 300ft/lbs of torque. Here comes TBI and the now the 350 is topped out at 190hp and still 300ft/lbs. And the carbed version got 1-2mpg better (EPA rated) than the TBI. Only advantage the TBI had was that you didnt have to tune the carb for altitude and was simple enough that the same engine could easily be converted to carb and vice versa. Didnt even need to swap the intake manifold if you used adapter plates. I still wouldnt trade my GM for a Ford or Mopar though


----------



## Massey

TBI was just an electric carb. They had all the same characteristics of carburation but the fuel was squirted into the intake rather than drawn up with air pressure. TBI was IMO useless. THe carbs that the TBI replaced were a pain to tune properly but as far as carb technology went they were actually pretty good. Most people hated the computer controls of said carb but that allowed to get decient mileage and ok performance. It still laggs behind Multi port FI, and MPFI cant hold a candle to direct injection. I wonder what is next?

EMD is using direct injection now on the 710 prime mover. This allows the computer to fine tune the fuel ratio based on the load of the engine. It also allows the engine to drop cylinders when "cruising" to also help save fuel and lower emissions.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

I got me one of these today in the mail. 








Plan is to repaint it to go with my Rio Grande ski train like this:








-Art


----------



## Massey

looks good. Are you going to be adding this to the build on the other train? I hope so I have enjoyed watching your work on the ski train.


Massey


----------



## kursplat

Rio Grand snowblower :thumbsup: gets you to the powder no matter what.

should look sweet in that paint


----------



## xrunner

Got this boxcar yesterday, by Roundhouse Products. (This isn't my model but it looks just like it)


----------



## green_elite_cab

new cars


----------



## cabledawg

Got some of my USAF stuff today. The Tank Buster car, searchlight car, rocket launcher, and the Spirit of 76 caboose to match my F7 in the same paint scheme. The searchlight is supposed to work, but for some reason doesnt. Doesnt matter cuz I'm going to convert it to LED and add an on/off switch. Matches my USAF tank car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sams

Yes, Yes, Yes

I got a 155 crossing signal with bell.

The base is cracked, but it works fine. From where I will put it on my table, the flaws won't show.

It adds 2 lights to the table and will be operated by a push button located in my visitors (grandchildren) section.

Not bad. I haven't seen one at a show and there weren't any on e bay the last time I checked.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Cabledawg I love that USAF stuff...super neat, the spirit of '76 caboose is cool,you have an F7 in the same scheme??? Which leads me to the question was there a full set available at one time (Loco,passenger or box cars and caboose)?


----------



## cabledawg

You looking for the UASF stuff or the Sprirt of 76 stuff? for Spirit of 76, I've found F7's, GP's (I have a GP9), SD's, many GE loco's and last week I found a set with a smaller diesel switcher in SO76.

I know TYCO had a few sets and I think Bachmann might have had one as well, but that's all I've found. The TYCO SO76 stuff came as a set with a loco, boxcar, and caboose in SO76 scheme and then two other railcars in normal roadname schemes. Everything else was sold as individual pieces. I've found a few one-off's that I think were custom made by folks and I try to grab those when I can, but my eBay skills arent that good.

The AF stuff I just recently found and I've been buying what I can afford to start my own collection. I havent found any sets of AF stuff; it seems it was all individual pieces. Mostly Model Power brand, so not really the highest quality. But cool nonetheless


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
Actually all of its pretty neat but I would like to get a Spirit of '76 set one with an ALco PA1 in the Spirit of '76 scheme would be the cats' meow. I'm a bit of a History buff and I've studied the Revolutionary war, the war of 1812 etc. along with the Civil war...A visit to Fort Ticonderoga is on my to do list along with a visit to Kennesaw Georgia to see the "General". I know what you mean about ebay...I've gotten sucked into a few bidding wars and I've been "sniped" a few times. What I do now is bid the max I want to pay and thats it..if I get it fine if not, thats fine too. Take Care


----------



## B.C.RAIL

I remember watching an episode of Ghost Hunters and seeing them investigate Fort Ticonderoga. It seemed like pretty cool place.


----------



## inxy

Dave Sams said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes
> 
> I got a 155 crossing signal with bell.
> 
> The base is cracked, but it works fine. From where I will put it on my table, the flaws won't show.
> 
> It adds 2 lights to the table and will be operated by a push button located in my visitors (grandchildren) section.
> 
> Not bad. I haven't seen one at a show and there weren't any on e bay the last time I checked.


A picture would be nice.


----------



## NIMT

I've had pairs of Spirit of '76 equipment
All athearn, a U23B, U30C, Standard caboose, and Vision caboose.
Sadly they all went away. I have a new 23B but the paint had been altered and damaged, so now it's waiting for a new paint job.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's something I spotted on eBay and picked up one set, they're actually pretty nice. They come five to the order.

O Scale 3 Aspects Railroad LEDs Signals G/Y/R


----------



## norgale

Very nice. Can you make them work with an approaching train? They really look great. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're just bare lights, but with the proper relays or other controls, they'll work. I'm thinking the box of Atlas model 200 Snap Relays would probably do the trick for me with some insulated track sections.


----------



## cabledawg

My last USAF train car came in today. Lionel HO scale boxcar with an ICBM launcher hidden inside. This thing weighs a ton! There is a lever on the side that you push which releases the spring geared launcher. As the launcher comes up, it opens the top of the boxcar. Once it gets far enough the latch that holds the missile in place releases and it launches. Mostly metal parts inside which is why its so heavy and with the missile up, the car doesnt track well. But who cares? It launches a MISSILE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sams

inxy said:


> A picture would be nice.



Ok Ok 










Its not perfect, but for my purposes it works great. It will be on the rear of my table.

I will have a button for the grandkids to push to activate it.

Since posting, I've found 2 on the 'bay. 

But, I paid just a little more than one wanted for shipping.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A recent arrival at the household. This is the C&O Berkshire, Lionel 6-28697. It was going so cheap that I stuck a bid in and got it. TMCC/Railsounds, like new in the box.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

There's only one word for that - TASTY! Well done, Gunrunner.


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A recent arrival at the household. This is the C&O Berkshire, Lionel 6-28697. It was going so cheap that I stuck a bid in and got it. TMCC/Railsounds, like new in the box.


That's a keeper gunrunner! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I am curious how much that set you back.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

$133 was the price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

That seems to me like a smashing good deal.


----------



## xrunner

Got this today on sale for $159 from Harbor Freight Tools, to hold my growing collection of paints, tools, unassembled buildings, glues, curious cats, and other misc. train stuff. I finally got squeezed out of the small end of my computer table, due to model train syndrome. 

Such is life at this location. :retard:


----------



## Gansett

I also have one. It'll never replace the Sjoberg woodworking bench I sold but for our use it's pretty good. I caught mine on sale and also had a 20% off coupon. 

I've got a couple of modifications in mind. A 1x4 across the back and half way up the ends to stop things from rolling off. Trimming the lower shelf so I can use a computer chair to sit and "work". Possibly trimming the legs so the top is at a comfortable working height when seated.

Couldn't build one with drawers and vise for the price. Good deal IMHO.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I built a 8x2 workbench for my wood shop for $30 total, it's built like a tank.


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> $133 was the price, I couldn't resist.


Killer deal! Give her a good home.
-Art


----------



## inxy

Thanks for the pic. I am not real happy with some of the shipping charges on ebay. At times the charge kills the sale.

B


----------



## optronomega

Just picked up an overland GP60M off ebay for 159. Can't wait until i get it.


----------



## optronomega

cabledawg said:


> My last USAF train car came in today. Lionel HO scale boxcar with an ICBM launcher hidden inside. This thing weighs a ton! There is a lever on the side that you push which releases the spring geared launcher. As the launcher comes up, it opens the top of the boxcar. Once it gets far enough the latch that holds the missile in place releases and it launches. Mostly metal parts inside which is why its so heavy and with the missile up, the car doesnt track well. But who cares? It launches a MISSILE!!!!:thumbsup:



oh wow, i wants.


----------



## Massey

I built my workbench out of kitchen cabinet modules and a countertop. I think I paid a total of $175 for the 3 pieces, and I have 2 cupboards, 6 drawers and room for my feet when I am sitting at it. It works really well and the price is not bad. I even had it moved from VA to WA curtsey of the Navy and when the movers came to get it they just about freaked out. We cant take the kitchen counter! They did and it moves pretty easy, just 8 screws and it all comes apart.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

*Lionel 610 & 612 Passenger Cars*

My kids have been bugging me for a long time ... "Dad, we don't have any passenger cars! Where are all of the people going to ride?!?" None on the HO layout ... none on the O layout. Until now ...

I won a prewar Lionel O set last night ... 2 x 610 Pullmans, and 1 x 612 Observation. Doyle lists these as circa 1935 - 1942. Plenty of nicks and scratches, but good candidates for restoration, I hope. I'll ping you prewar guys later for tips/sources of re-ettering options.

I paid $48 for the lot of 3 cars, plus $16 shipping ... $64 total (delivered). I really haven't been "watching" passenger cars to determine fair prices, so ...

What do you O guys think? Is that a reasonable deal for the set of 3 ???

TJ


----------



## deboardfam

Went ebay crazy (to the point of them shutting off my debit card), got several box lots of scenery, trees, people, a couple cars. Won a zephyr starter pack. Should get my first layout going nicely.


----------



## Artieiii

TJ,
I am no O gauge guru but I think you got a good price on those tinplate passenger cars. Al least all of your people will have a place to ride now.
-Art


----------



## Fifer

TJ , they look GREAT for their age!!!
Better than me !!!!! 


Mike


----------



## tankist

nice workbench xrunner. id love one of those, but no room!

TJ... that is some tinplate there...
ehmmm... i'll stop at that


----------



## Gansett

Tank,
The bench is only 5 foot long, 20 inches deep. Doesn't take a lot of room.
Jack


----------



## norgale

TJ I think you got a good deal with those cars. If you look at what just one HO passenger car costs today it would be more than what you have there. I don't know what they would cost on the old train market but like everything else old, it's worth what your willing to pay for it. So now you have passenger cars and the kids should be happy with that. Could be worth their weight in gold for that alone. Ha! Pete


----------



## sstlaure

Picked up a new bridge kit that I'll be kit-bashing into a girder bridge running at an angle, and a new Athearn tanker car (my kids choice.) I'll have to take some pics tonight. This is the first car I've bought in nearly a year.


----------



## Big Ed

TJ I will give you $65 for them.:laugh:

It is about time you snagged some.
They look in great shape, all the pieces are there.:thumbsup:
I think you done good, boy.

Perfect candidates for the CNJ BLUE COMET ?:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Anton -- earlier this year, I sent T-Man a restored tinplate as a gift to make him happy. I'm thinking of sending you one, too ... just to piss you off!  We'll make a tinplate convert out of you someday! :thumbsup:

Scott -- so the new girder bridge will be on an incline? Is that what you mean?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Massey

deboardfam said:


> Went ebay crazy (to the point of them shutting off my debit card), got several box lots of scenery, trees, people, a couple cars. Won a zephyr starter pack. Should get my first layout going nicely.



Did you win the Zephyr from the Grandpa that had the kids that could not figure it out? I was going to bid on it until I heard some one here was working on getting it as well. I dont really need it as of yet so I let them have it. I think it went for $138, which is a good price. 

I plan on getting my son a Zephyr set for X-mas. He really wants to run his trains on my layout but I told him that he cant. He did not like hearing that so I told him that when he learns his numbers really well I would make his engines "smart" engines and then he could run them on my layout. Well I do keep my promises and it looks like he will have his numbers down by the time we get to X-mas. I also dont want him to run decodered locos on a DC layout. I know that some can handle it just fine but I feel better with a decoder being on DCC.

Massey


----------



## optronomega

My new Overland Brass GP60M arrived today. It sure is pretty. Can't wait to get dcc/sound installed.


----------



## sstlaure

Great looking engine.....optron

Here's that tanker car I picked up this weekend and a couple hopper cars I got awhile back. All Athearn RTR Got the hoppers for $11 each used at a local shop (like new condition in the box)


----------



## tjcruiser

Optron -- I'm not a diesel-head, but that Santa Fe is a beauty. Nice score.

TJ


----------



## Fifer

Optron , you have to know these pics and flaunting of that locomotive makes us N Scalers sick to our stomachs !!!!

hwell::laugh::thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Fifer

sstlaure said:


> Great looking engine.....optron
> 
> Here's that tanker car I picked up this weekend and a couple hopper cars I got awhile back. All Athearn RTR Got the hoppers for $11 each used at a local shop (like new condition in the box)


Nice Scott !!!!!

Mike


----------



## optronomega

Fifer said:


> Optron , you have to know these pics and flaunting of that locomotive makes us N Scalers sick to our stomachs !!!!
> 
> hwell::laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Sorry, don't mean to flaunt, but the price was right. Do need to figure out where i can get the windshield glass and the sideview mirrors though. It's a pretty old overland model so not items that are available anymore.


----------



## bradimous1

Massey said:


> I plan on getting my son a Zephyr set for X-mas.
> 
> Massey



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digitrax-Ze...250224?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f0e809ff0

just noticed this auction... didn't know if you saw it or not.


----------



## Massey

Yup I have my eyes on that one Brad. I really want to get him the Extra set but honestly I dont think he will care one way or another so long as hit trains become "smart" trains.

Massey


----------



## bradimous1

Just won an auction on this little guy... nothing crazy, but really liked it.


----------



## Artieiii

Just came in the mail. $69.99 5-pack of Athearn RTR PFE reefers. Now I have something for my Lionel HO Veranda to pull  These are very nicely detailed.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc

Artieiii said:


> Just came in the mail. $69.99 5-pack of Athearn RTR PFE reefers. Now I have something for my Lionel HO Veranda to pull  These are very nicely detailed.
> -Art


What did you pay for that pack Art? I am going to need to pick some up for my U50 to pull. Did you pay close to the normal 100-150 dolalr price for them? What do you think of their running abilitys so far?


----------



## tjcruiser

My Lionel prewar 610 / 612 Pullman / Observation cars arrived today. All good, except ...

These things are MUCH bigger than I thought they would be. Very tall ... certainly larger in scale than my 1681's, and even large in proportion to the 259 and the 1688 locos.

Hmmm ...

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> My Lionel prewar 610 / 612 Pullman / Observation cars arrived today. All good, except ...
> 
> These things are MUCH bigger than I thought they would be. Very tall ... certainly larger in scale than my 1681's, and even large in proportion to the 259 and the 1688 locos.
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> TJ


Pics or it hasn't happened.


----------



## tjcruiser

Pics of the cars in post 2601, above. No pics with them on the rails with locos, yet. I'll try to snap a few tomorrow.


----------



## Artieiii

gc53dfgc said:


> What did you pay for that pack Art? I am going to need to pick some up for my U50 to pull. Did you pay close to the normal 100-150 dolalr price for them? What do you think of their running abilitys so far?



The price was in the original post GC. $69.99 plus shipping for the 5 pack. I am still at work so I have not run them on my layout yet. They are weighted and have metal wheels. I hope they roll as nice as they look. I might just havta pick up another 5 pack at this price. I don't want to post my source yet because I want another set before they run out.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure

Those PFE cars should roll real nice if they are anything like the Athearn RTR cars I've got. Very nice rolling stock.


----------



## optronomega

Found them for that price at modeltrainstuff.com, however, they are out of stock.

Also available at trainworldonline.com. Wish i had the coin to spend, look pretty cool.


----------



## Artieiii

The Athearn RTR PFE's roll really nicely. 8 laps around my 12'x12' man den on the inner track towed by my Lionel HO Veranda turbine with no issues.  That monster with dual engines I'm sure would pull several 5 packs without any problems. Wish I had the money to buy another 5 pack. Gonna havta wait till my next paychek. If I run out of power I can always put my second Veranda in a consist. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
See my other thread about my next project started today.
-Art


----------



## cabledawg

Not train related, and not really new, but some of it is new to me. Last year I bought a Canon AE-1 35mm camera and a couple lenses. I shot one roll of film and finally got it developed last week. Pics came out good, so I went bonkers on more gear. So now I have the AE-1, 50mm lens with telephoto and wide angle screw on adapters, 28-70mm macro lens, 35-135mm macro lens, 70-200mm telephoto lens, 75-300mm telephoto lens, x2 lens adapter, a Sunpak 422 bounce flash with diffuser, and an assortment of filters and lens hoods. I'm looking for some studio lighting as a future purchase, but for now I'll just stick to outdoors and freehand indoor photos.

In the pic I have just the body, flash and the big lenses in my Pelican case. I have a medium sized bag for all the other stuff. I'll be looking for a bigger Pelican case, but again I'm just using what I have for now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can probably get film cameras dirt cheap nowadays, I don't know many people that still have them.


----------



## cabledawg

Yeah, I'm only in a few hundred dollars for the camera stuff. The case I already had, just got new foam for it. The problem I've had is up here in ND, the closest one hour photo that still does film is in Fargo, 300 miles from me. Anyplace local has to send it out and it costs more than the place in Fargo. I was down there for a medical appointment and thought I'd bring the film.

You'd be surprised at how many people are going back to film and how many new folks are trying it out. Sadly alot of colleges have done away with the film portion of the photography classes, but the hobby has an increase trend in film users. It's now more on an artistic level as the commercial side of photography is heavy into digital for the ease of editing and the immediate electronic format. I however stuck with film because I dont have the cash to blow on a digital setup. To get the same things I have in 35mm, I'd spend 10 times as much for digital. It's easy to hit the cost of a small house in camera gear.


----------



## tjcruiser

Naive question ...

Would those nice quality lenses work on some digital cameras? (I.e., does the old stuff mate wth any of the new stuff?)

TJ


----------



## cabledawg

Yes and no. There are adapters to fit the old Canon FD lenses to newer Canon EF mounts, but what I've been told is the rearmost focal lens can contact the SLR on newer 35mm/digital cameras. You also lose all the auto focus capabilities, but to me that's not an issue. There are some smaller digital cameras (refered to as micro 4/3) that use full size lenses but lack the SLR function. These will work with the older lenses, again without the auto focus, but without the SLR, there is enough distance between the focal lens and the digital "shutter" to prevent contact. There is a technical term for the digital shutter, but I'm still learning and dont know what it's called.


----------



## JohnAP

*New stuff*

Bought an HO scale 4-8-8-2 cab forward engine and tender, another (new) Big Boy with DCC, 3 cars and diesel engine for my American Freedom Train, and a bunch of N scale cars, and an N scale sardine boat/freighter. The cab forward came yesterday, the other stuff is on the way, pics soon!


----------



## norgale

Cabledawg with all that great equipment will we be seeing any train pics?
Personally I love to take pictures but I'm strictly an amature. I have a Kodak Easy share C533 and I love it. Not very expensive and it has saved me a large fortune in developing costs, not to mention the videos that it takes along with stills. I never leave home without it either. Ya don't ever know when you'll need to take a picture. Pete
Holy Cow! I'm an engineer. Yipeeeee! I get to drive the train now.


----------



## cabledawg

I do plan to do some railfan pics, especially with some of the older GP diesels used by the small yards around here. There are a few road names that I cant even find on the internet, and since curiosity has killed this cat many times, it'll be fun researching the names and the history.

AS for pics of the model train stuff, I'll just stick with my digital. My 35mm would probably be better for the close-ups, but after seeing Shaygetz's life like dioramas, I dont think anything I shoot would compare.


----------



## inxy

I have used a Cannon AE-1 for years with lens similar to yours. A good camera and very capable in numerous situations. I recently acquired a Lumix FZ-100. The camera has all the bells and whistles and allows quick automatic shots and also allows for any adjustment one can desire similar to the Cannon. Extra lens are not required but are available. $400 buys a lot of camera in the digital world. Have fun with your AE-1. Kodak may be in it's death throws but film is not going away any time soon.

B


----------



## sstlaure

cabledawg said:


> I however stuck with film because I dont have the cash to blow on a digital setup. To get the same things I have in 35mm, I'd spend 10 times as much for digital. It's easy to hit the cost of a small house in camera gear.


Tell me about it. My wife did professional photography (for awhile) and we had a $2-3K easy into her camera (Digital) lenses, etc. The nice thing about digital is you can take an unlimited number of pics so you have a better chance of getting the shot you want.


----------



## bradimous1

cabledawg said:


> Yeah, I'm only in a few hundred dollars for the camera stuff. The case I already had, just got new foam for it. The problem I've had is up here in ND, the closest one hour photo that still does film is in Fargo, 300 miles from me. Anyplace local has to send it out and it costs more than the place in Fargo. I was down there for a medical appointment and thought I'd bring the film.


easy solution... dark room... that way you can develop the pics exactly the way you want. took a class back in the day and really enjoyed it.




*this post was made mostly in jest, but does contain a solution


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

bradimous1 said:


> easy solution... dark room... that way you can develop the pics exactly the way you want.


Ditto for digital pictures, you can do an amazing amount of "adjustment" of the finished result, and your total investment in film and chemicals is... $0.00!


----------



## inxy

New addition, old prewar caboose. Looks repainted, otherwise intact. Looked at a lot of cabooses still can't pin a model number on it yet. Somebody out there is a better sleuth than me. B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Stubby cab roof, shortest I've ever seen. 

What are you using for the ties in the track. are they homemade or store bought?


----------



## T-Man

*1682*

1935 to 1939 with nickel journals. It became the 2682 when it had an electromagnetic coupler.










A thick cross bar was added to yours.


----------



## inxy

Ties are rubber, store bought, 3R Plastics. It is a rather short cab roof.

B


----------



## inxy

Good eye T-Man. I missed the 1682 when searching for what it is. Olsens shows two versions with front and read couplers, black journal boxes and I would guess a striped paint scheme. Same caboose, many versions.

B


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man is spot-on with the caboose I.D.

I read recently that there were two cupola roof versions ... one with "ribs" molded in, and another with a smooth cupola roof. I think the ribbed version is much more common.

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*More additions....*

Hi Guys!
You sure seem to know your oats when it comes to early railway scale Lionel, I've been doing only HO scale and have come across some Lionel Stuff in HO but not much; I can't ever remember seeing any of the larger scale early metal Lionel up here I'd have to say its very rare in these parts.
I've added a bit more to my pile of HO. I couldn't resist a Delaware and Hudson Caboose when cruising ebay (I didn't have a Caboose for my D&H stuff anyway) Its a Rapido brand and very highly detailed with a full interior, sliding windows, full chassis linkage Hoses etc. It has full time interior lighting and magnetically operated marker lights. I've also added to my Locomotive fleet although I did say I was going to concentrate on the Layout (in fact I was purchasing some landscaping supplies when The LHS owner mentions that he had a new "consignment" come in). Its an old Athearn Blue box U33C in the Great Northern Big Blue Sky Colour scheme. I didn't have any U-boats and seeing as how none are preserved anywhere I thought "why not" ... its part of another branch of mergers concerning SantaFe, Burlington Northern and BNSF so it kinda fits.....


----------



## tjcruiser

That's a great looking caboose ... nice detailing with the graphics, windows, etc.


----------



## bradimous1

so my new car got here yesterday... he is in some rough shape... going to take some work to get it on the tracks


----------



## bradimous1

will have to replace the trucks and couplers on it... but shouldn't take too much... I hope. Haven't done any surgery on my cars before... so I will keep you all posted.

sorry the pics are so big... tried to get them smaller, but having some difficulties


----------



## sstlaure

bradimous1 said:


> will have to replace the trucks and couplers on it... but shouldn't take too much... I hope. Haven't done any surgery on my cars before... so I will keep you all posted.
> 
> sorry the pics are so big... tried to get them smaller, but having some difficulties


couplers and trucks are pretty easy fixes. Make sure you check the coupler height when you're done (I recommend getting one of the available coupler gauges that check both coupler and trip pin heights.) Kadee makes a real nice one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you got them any smaller, we wouldn't notice them at all! 

FYI, a resolution of *200 × 113* is not BIG!


----------



## sstlaure

I typically use 640x480 for any pics I'm posting.


----------



## norgale

Heck! That looks like a great car Brad. What is wrong with it? I have the same one and I'll be interested in what you do to yours. Mine needs metal wheels but it looks like yours already has them. At least it says Schlitz on it and not Carling Black Label. CBL should have had the skull and crossbones on that black label. Pete


----------



## bradimous1

sstlaure said:


> couplers and trucks are pretty easy fixes. Make sure you check the coupler height when you're done (I recommend getting one of the available coupler gauges that check both coupler and trip pin heights.) Kadee makes a real nice one.


thanks for the advice


as for the picture sizes... they are still showing as the original size (1024 x 768) on my computer... sorry if they are too small now as I didn't realize that they were changing size for everyone else and not me.


----------



## bradimous1

norgale said:


> Heck! That looks like a great car Brad. What is wrong with it? I have the same one and I'll be interested in what you do to yours. Mine needs metal wheels but it looks like yours already has them. At least it says Schlitz on it and not Carling Black Label. CBL should have had the skull and crossbones on that black label. Pete



all plastic... plan on putting metal wheels on it. one of the couplers is completely missing and the other is so corroded that I don't think it would work.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

norgale said:


> "At least it says Schlitz on it and not Carling Black Label. CBL should have had the skull and crossbones on that black label." Pete


We had a Carling brewery near us for a while unitil O'Keefe bought them, I remember the Carling ads...."Hey Mabel...a Black Label". I used to buy the occasional case of Black Label...my favorite though was Shea's Select.
About the only Schlitz product we could ever buy up here was Old Milwaukee...
I'd like to have a box car with that Logo on it! ....or Burgermeister another Schlitz product...


----------



## norgale

bradimous1 said:


> all plastic... plan on putting metal wheels on it. one of the couplers is completely missing and the other is so corroded that I don't think it would work.


WD-40 will fix the coupler if it's fixable. Give it a squirt and see. Pete


----------



## bradimous1

norgale said:


> WD-40 will fix the coupler if it's fixable. Give it a squirt and see. Pete


need to replace one... no harm in just replacing both... thanks though


----------



## Fifer

bradimous1 said:


> so my new car got here yesterday... he is in some rough shape... going to take some work to get it on the tracks


Maybe a case of Schlitz or so !!!!!!:laugh:

Mike


----------



## bradimous1

quick update... did some work yesterday and looks like it should be ready to run this evening after work... looking forward to getting it on the tracks. I did clean both the trucks and the couplers with WD40 as they were both fairly corroded.... should I clean off the wheels with some alcohol prior to running it?


----------



## sstlaure

Definitely clean the wheels with alcohol. You don't want WD40 on your rails.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't use WD-40 for anything but temporary cleaning, it's not any kind of lube! It also turns to gum after a year or so, so "preserving" anything with WD-40 is not a keen idea either.


----------



## bradimous1

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't use WD-40 for anything but temporary cleaning, it's not any kind of lube! It also turns to gum after a year or so, so "preserving" anything with WD-40 is not a keen idea either.


temporary solution as I plan on putting new wheels and trucks on it shortly.


thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gansett

I've never used WD-40 for cleaning but admit it has it's uses. If it's metal and needs 'grime' cleaned off I use brake cleaner, brand I use is called Brakleen by CRC and availible at any NAPA.

I'd be cautious using it around plastic but a Q-tip saturated should do a great job on metal wheels. Dries quick and without any residue.


----------



## T-Man

If only you could develope a rail that has a cleaning brush.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I don't get carb cleaner anywhere near anything that has plastic, it eats it like crazy! I use it for cleaning old guns and for stuff like cleaning out old caked grease in power trucks on locomotives. However, I never have anything plastic anywhere near where I'm working. You also want good ventilation, the stuff is bad news!

I also use the CRC Brakleen, got a good deal on it some time back.


----------



## Massey

T-Man said:


> If only you could develope a rail that has a cleaning brush.


You mean like this?

http://www.hiawathahobbies.com/Trix-HO-Scale-Locomotive-Wheel-Cleaner_p_7259.html

Massey


----------



## cabledawg

That's about the best designed cleaning brush I've ever seen. And cheap too. Guess I know what I'm getting next payday :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

I was just looking at that Trix cleaner at the LHS this week. I had other stuff to get so I passed for the time being.


----------



## Massey

It is on my to-get list. Right now it is a jewler's small flat screwdriver for the big stuff and the alcohol and towel for the other stuff.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Another cool thing about them is that they gang together to make them long for steamers and both trucks on long diesels!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I was cruising eBay and saw this for a killer price, so I just had to have it.  Anyone got any hot metal they need to transport? I also get to test the premise that the scale couplers for O-gauge are compatible with the Lionel claw.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I was cruising eBay and saw this for a killer price, so I just had to have it.  Anyone got any hot metal they need to transport? I also get to test the premise that the scale couplers for O-gauge are compatible with the Lionel claw.



No road name?
Show a picture of the coupler please.

I was looking at a three pack of these in the Bethlehem Steel. Different color all black.

It has the glow too right?

Who is the maker....how much?


----------



## Fifer

I just got one of these Kato N Scale Amtrak anniversary #145's.
Great paint and detail. I have nothing to run with it but , like the George Bush locomotive, the paint and looks were too much to resist.



















Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> No road name?
> Show a picture of the coupler please.
> 
> I was looking at a three pack of these in the Bethlehem Steel. Different color all black.
> 
> It has the glow too right?
> 
> Who is the maker....how much?


This is the MTH 20-98202 Silver Hot Metal Car. Although the couplers look a bit odd mated, it went around the track and through the switches forward and backwards a number of times with no issues. I think it's a keeper.  Note that these are frame mounted couplers, though the frame is split from the main body, so it's kinda' like a "super truck".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fifer said:


> I just got one of these Kato N Scale Amtrak anniversary #145's.
> Great paint and detail. I have nothing to run with it but , like the George Bush locomotive, the paint and looks were too much to resist.
> 
> Mike


I like the paint job on that one, I have two of the older scheme, and I'm thinking of painting one like that.


----------



## Artieiii

It reminds me of one of those cement mixers I see on the highway. Looks nice! Especially behind your Picatinny Arsenal switcher :thumbsup:
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Picatinny switcher was the closest locomotive, I wanted to test the couplers. They seem to mate fine, pretty secure.

For my other eBay score, how's this for $15? This is the MTH 30-7695 Operating Helicopter Car. Normally goes for MSRP $60, and it's new in the box. Nobody seemed to be bidding, so I took a stab.  It's really neat as hell, park it on an operating track and you can launch the helicopter. There's also a tilt so you can determine what angle it takes off at.


----------



## Artieiii

That helicopter car is cool. Nowadays it could have one of those remote control copters. If you ever come across a Picatinny Arsenal switcher on Ebay let me know. I have searched for a while but the 2 I saw were too much $$ for me.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sucker is heavy too, over 1.5 pounds! I was surprised when I hefted the box, thought someone had packed in some lead. 

I see the Picatinny Arsenal switchers at times, but they're very expensive! You can run the TMCC version conventional, and it looks just like the old ones. Probably get one of those cheaper...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How about this one? Lionel Picatinny Arsenal Motorized Unit #6-28405 I'll bet it goes off for a lot less then the other two I see listed. They're both the modern ones as well.


----------



## norgale

A guy came into the store last weekend with a box of HO stuff and we agreed on a price. He brought them back today when I had the money and here is what I got. (Have to do the picture thing with PB)








Not sure what either one of these is but they were in the box.








Therest of the stuff is in these videos. I did get the engines running too. Pete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdrWJ1q3hLo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02OjZfQNUp4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQUfYsszMGE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UqaW-wLzO8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2-UBs1ziT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E39KIaLEFLc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLuebruLvdA


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How about this one? Lionel Picatinny Arsenal Motorized Unit #6-28405 I'll bet it goes off for a lot less then the other two I see listed. They're both the modern ones as well.



That coupler on the switcher looks huge compared to the MTH coupler.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> That coupler on the switcher looks huge compared to the MTH coupler.


Yep, there is quite a contrast!  I was surprised they'd mate up and work properly, but they seemed really solid. I think you're stuck with pretty much manually coupling them, I couldn't get the locomotive to couple with it just by backing into it.


----------



## shaygetz

Ye Olde Stubby and a TYCO Pacific...great finds:thumbsup:

Those are Mantua hook/loop couplers, a staple for many years before the horn/hooks we're so used to. They uncouple with a ramp or a "spoon", you just take a 3/8" wide piece of flat metal, bend it up slightly on one end about a 1/2", then place it under the two pins and lift.


----------



## norgale

Thanks for that Shay. The SW-1500 was in the box too and runs the best of all of them. The passenger cars have places for lighting and all the rest of the cars are in pretty good shape. They all have the hook and loop couplers so they will only run with themselves. Have to unwrap the track and see how far it will go. The turnouts and crossovers look pretty interesting and in great shape. Now I'll see if they work. Both transformers work just fine. 
Oh boy! Just like Christmas. Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ain't it fun to get new stuff.


----------



## cabledawg

It's even better to get old stuff in a box from someone else. I bought a big box of goodies from another MTF member and the family and I have had fun buidling old kits, repairing some and cannibalizing others. A little scrub here, a little tweak there and old stuff comes back to life. =)


----------



## shaygetz

Nice haul...you have a bundle of Tru-Scale wooden roadbed track in there as well. You'll note that the turnouts have "Closing Frog" that are much better tracking and---believe it or not---do have prototypes in the real world...some of the best track ever made, they were the originators of the plastic stuff we see from Atlas. Those rheostats are for building your own power supplies.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cabledawg said:


> It's even better to get old stuff in a box from someone else.


New to me is new, I agree.  Most of my stuff is "old stuff" that was used when I got it, but it's new to me.


----------



## xrunner

New - SD70ACe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Bold paint job, nice catch.


----------



## bradimous1

bradimous1 said:


> quick update... did some work yesterday and looks like it should be ready to run this evening after work... looking forward to getting it on the tracks. I did clean both the trucks and the couplers with WD40 as they were both fairly corroded.... should I clean off the wheels with some alcohol prior to running it?


ended up just picking up some new trucks and metal wheels for it... runs great.


----------



## xrunner

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Bold paint job, nice catch.


It's a Kato. When running it and comparing to that Bachmann GP7, it's like the difference between a Porsche and a Volkswagen.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the Kato locomotives seem like very well built stuff from what I've seen.


----------



## norgale

*Tru-Scale track*

Here are a couple of pictures of the track that came in the box of goodies. I don't have any use for it so maybe a collector or somebody would like to make me an offer for it. Looks to be enough track and turnouts for a 22"R loop on the outside and an 18" R loop on the inside with a fiddle yard up the middle. I laid it all out on a 4x8 table that I use for furniture repair and it could go on a 4 x 10 to 12 table no problem. There is enough track for a 4 x 12 loop. It's all in good shape and although several switch machines are not visible,I do have them all. Havn't checked them for working yet but the turnouts are all together and work fine. Pete








I noticed the working frog that Shay mentioned and it looks and works great. Smooth as silk.








View from the opposite end.


----------



## norgale

Love the SD-70 Xrunner. Very nice looking engine. SWOOOOOSH! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Interesting double track roadbed, never saw anything quite like that.


----------



## norgale

The one on one side is about a foot long and the other is about 18" and they both do the same thing. Weird. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They certainly are odd...


----------



## shaygetz

Tru-Scale track...top of the line stuff from the 50s all the way thru the early 80s...:thumbsup: The closing frog turnouts do have a protype and are practically derailment proof...


----------



## norgale

Boy! I could use anything that's derailment proof. Maybe I should keep this track. 
The turnouts do look odd but they look very high quality to me. The points slide back and forth easily but with no play at all and where they hit up against the outside track they make a perfect contact that's tighter and smoother than anything newer that I have. Really nice turnouts if ya ask me.
Too bad it's all brass track. Tarnish and all that you know. Pete


----------



## Fifer

norgale said:


> Boy! I could use anything that's derailment proof. Maybe I should keep this track.
> The turnouts do look odd but they look very high quality to me. The points slide back and forth easily but with no play at all and where they hit up against the outside track they make a perfect contact that's tighter and smoother than anything newer that I have. Really nice turnouts if ya ask me.
> Too bad it's all brass track. Tarnish and all that you know. Pete


The wood road bed usually warped over time as well and needed continual attention and re-tacking down. Usually a Kadee spiker was used to hand lay the tracks.

Mike


----------



## JohnAP

*New Stuff Pics*

OK, here are some pics of some of my new-to-me stuff.

First up, A circa 1968-74 Rivarossi 4-4-0 Reno. Runs great except the crank pins keep wanting to fall out!










Next up, my new Rivarossi Souther Pacific 4-8-8-2 Cab Forward, nice looking and running!










And finally, the best for last, my new Rivarossi 1995 50th anniversary edition Big Boy with factory installed DCC decoder! Now I want the new one with DCC, sound and smoke!


----------



## norgale

Good haul there John. Love the cab forward. Try some lockTite on the 4-4-0 crankpins. That should work ok. However there should be a pin in there that the screw passes through. When it's tight the screw presses against the hollow pin leaving clearance for the rod to turn. Have fun with your new hardware. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Oh, I love the cab forward too, that's one I'd like to find in O-scale, very cool!


----------



## tjcruiser

You need a tunnel for that cab-forward! Nice goodies.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP

*Goodies*

Norgale,

I didn't see any hollow pins. I don't recall seeing them on the parts drawing either, I'll check again.

gunrunner,

The cab forward is pretty cool, I agree! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

TJ,

When I retire and have time and room, the "empire" will go coast to coast, and North of the border.....should keep me occupied for a while!

Thanks for all the kind words, and all the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Party on!


----------



## norgale

Some side rod pins have a little hollow spacer there but not all. Maybe just go with some LokTite and that should take care of the problem. Very nice engine I think. I have a plastic model of The General that looks just like your 4-4-0. No workings in it though. Pete


----------



## Massey

JohnAP said:


> When I retire and have time and room, the "empire" will go coast to coast, and North of the border.....should keep me occupied for a while!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words, and all the help!


John you are in a good location for what you are wanting. There are alot of good train people out there in the Hampton Roads area. At times I wish I was still back in Norfolk.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I was over at OGR and someone was selling some stuff and I bit.  I got this little guy, he had been upgraded for TMCC using the ERR Mini-Commander. It was more of a kit than a complete package, when I opened it up, it was pretty ugly! 


The added lead weights were loose and falling into the works.
The wiring looked like a bowl of spaghetti.
One tail light has been slopply replaced with an LED.
All the wiring was done with poor soldering and some yellow tape that was peeling off and leaving exposed wire.
The Mini-Commander board was loose and just sitting on top of the pile of wire.

I decided to rewire it, so I stripped everything, and started from scratch. While I was at it, I added directional lights, the headlights and tail lights come on together, and in reverse the backup lights come on. The wiring actually makes sense now, and there's no tape to fall off!


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Looks quite nice. Can you post a photo of the innards? I've never seen one of those before.

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

Well Gunrunner, it certainly is not ugly now. And the track soo shiny, I can almost see my reflection on the sides of those clean rails. 
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> John,
> 
> Looks quite nice. Can you post a photo of the innards? I've never seen one of those before.
> 
> TJ


I can, but it looks nothing like the stock one, or indeed the one that I got!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Artieiii said:


> Well Gunrunner, it certainly is not ugly now. And the track soo shiny, I can almost see my reflection on the sides of those clean rails.
> -Art


I polish the rails for the pictures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ, here's what's inside, the motor is under the deck with a worm gear to the axle. As I said, this is nothing like it looked before or when it was stock. I think there was just a simple rectifier to run it forward and all the lights were incandescent and on all the time. Also, the rear lights weren't separate, they just had one bulb shining through some little lenses. Since I wanted directional lights, I wired the stoplights to the headlights, and the backup lights to reverse. You can also see the "home rolled" connector that I use a lot, it's a cut up machine pin IC socket. Works great as a miniature connector, and I have a lifetime supply.  

I also had to secure the weights that were previously added with hot glue, they were all over the place when I got it. I think the weights were a good idea, it's pretty light without them, just don't want them bouncing around in there.

It would also probably be cool to detail it a little with some outlining of the doors, etc.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Excellent custom work. I really like your "headlights forward / taillights reverse" solution!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks TJ. When I got it, it was wired with the headlights one direction, and the taillights in the other. However, I really thought in real life, the headlights and taillights would both be on in forward. If I was really energetic, I'd have put more diodes in and gotten the red taillights on in reverse as well. However, I figured if they see the backup lights coming for them, it'll get the message across, *get off the tracks*! 

It's actually a decent size inside, and it was easy to work on. The plain one costs $50 or so, so getting it with the $50 board inside was a decent deal, even though it was a "kit".


----------



## JohnAP

Massey,

When I retire, I won't be in this area any longer. I'll be moving back up North to the middle of nowhere. I will be keeping my house here, and my timeshare at Massantten, so I'll be back at least once a year at least.


----------



## JohnAP

*Nice track car*

gunrunnerjohn,

That's a sharp looking vehicle, any chance of a vid of it in action? :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JohnAP said:


> gunrunnerjohn,
> 
> That's a sharp looking vehicle, any chance of a vid of it in action? :thumbsup:


Well, my last video didn't get rave reviews, so I'm reluctant to post another. 

I may do that when I have some time, got to practice with the video to get decent shots. I just have a cheap point and shoot camera for video...


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*Addictive Hobby these trains!!!*

Hi Guys!
So...Earlier in this thread I mentioned to Cabledawg that I would like to aquire a Spirit of '76 consist and I asked him if there were "sets". Well I scored what I figure was probably a set, all Tyco in very nice condition. 
An Alco 430 "Century" a Caboose and three box cars ...the Minute men, Paul Revere's Ride and Washington crossing the Delaware. I know I mentioned I should stop collecting and work on my layout but it was there and the addiction is to deep...I fell off the wagon...this should be it for a while...


----------



## tjcruiser

Wanna,

I'm glad to see that the Tyco car depicts the famous scene of Washington crossing the Delaware, rather than the much less common potrayal of Washington crossing the street ...

http://xroads.virginia.edu/~cap/gw/cartoon.gif

(Happened to see that Gary Larson cartoon the other day, and got a chuckle out of it!)

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program ...

TJ


----------



## cabledawg

Looks just like a set I was watching on evilbay. The one I saw was from a few weeks ago, but it was identical to this one. So maybe this set is more common than I thought.


----------



## Big Ed

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi Guys!
> So...Earlier in this thread I mentioned to Cabledawg that I would like to aquire a Spirit of '76 consist and I asked him if there were "sets". Well I scored what I figure was probably a set, all Tyco in very nice condition.
> An Alco 430 "Century" a Caboose and three box cars ...the Minute men, Paul Revere's Ride and Washington crossing the Delaware. I know I mentioned I should stop collecting and work on my layout but it was there and the addiction is to deep...I fell off the wagon...this should be it for a while...



Your not going to look for this one?











I wonder why they didn't make a tanker or flatbed for the spirit of 76?


----------



## norgale

Would that be a four-four-two or a four-six-ooh? Nice looking engine. Pete


----------



## Artieiii

norgale said:


> Would that be a four-four-two or a four-six-ooh? Nice looking engine. Pete


It's a little odd looking arrangement but it's gotta be a 4-6-0 cause the last 2 wheels are clearly powered.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed

4-6-0

there is one to fix on fee bay 99cents and holding 3 hrs left
says all the parts are there.
shipping to me was around $10 bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Spirit...200070?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5646929946


----------



## shaygetz

norgale said:


> Would that be a four-four-two or a four-six-ooh? Nice looking engine. Pete


That would be a 4-6-0, a Ten Wheeler is the Whyte classification for it.


----------



## kursplat

nice looking set

i liked it with this caption though...


----------



## tjcruiser

What ?!?!?

I don't get it. Is that supposed to be funny? Seems strange to me.

TJ

EDIT -- my bad ... I had forgotten my history.

GW crossed the river on Christmas day, beginning his stealthy attack against the Hessian forces. Got it.


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> What ?!?!?
> 
> I don't get it. Is that supposed to be funny? Seems strange to me.
> 
> TJ



That it does, like a terrorist threat that something will go down on Christmas.

They have been killing them with drones lately..... I wish they would hunt them ALL down and get rid of them!


Edit, Read it TJ.

AMERICA
We will kill you in your sleep on Christmas.


----------



## Big Ed

Then again I guess not as they sell t shirts and coffee mugs with the same thing on them.hwell:

http://www.zazzle.com/america_we_will_kill_you_in_your_sleep_on_christm_mug-168653751766898608


http://www.zazzle.com/america_we_will_kill_you_in_your_sleep_on_christm_tshirt-235092246361728492


----------



## tjcruiser

It may have a true historical context, but I still don't think that's funny or cute ... at all. Rather distasteful to have that on t-shirts and coffee mugs and the like, in my opinion.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> It may have a true historical context, but I still don't think that's funny or cute ... at all. Rather distasteful to have that on t-shirts and coffee mugs and the like, in my opinion.
> 
> TJ



I am with you I don't like the way it sounds.
You can take it's meaning several ways.

Americans will kill you in your sleep...on Christmas day.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

Hi
History is full of battles where one foe tried to get the better of the other one by an act of surprise. In the Battle that Washington fought at Trenton, Colonel Rall of the Hessians was warned about Washingtons' group by a Loyalist, he was given a note with the warning the night before and he placed it in his pocket unread as he apparently was engaged in a card game or something of the sort. The note was found in his pocket after the defeat when Rall was on his deathbed. He could have been ready but wasn't to Washington's advantage. The victory was one of many to lead the US to aquire its freedom...a significant achievement and one to be proud of. Next year is the Bicentennial of the war of 1812 which is sometimes referred to as the second war of independence ...a lot is being planned to commemorate it ...you guys should check it out if you're interested in the historical Circumstances of both the US and Canada. TJ , that cartoon by Gary Larson "Washington crossing the street" is true humour...Gary Larson is one of my favorite cartoonists ...Do you have GaryLarson's book the Curse of Madam "C" ?


----------



## tjcruiser

Wanna,

Fabulous history lesson! Fascinating ... amazing that the birth of our country partially hinged on a card game!

Negative on "Madam C" ... I assume that's on in his Far Side series? Or is he doing new stuff after putting down the cartoon pens? I just finished (for the 27th time) his "Prehistory of the Far Side" ... great fun.

Again, really interesting post above!

TJ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> History is full of battles where one foe tried to get the better of the other one by an act of surprise. In the Battle that Washington fought at Trenton, Colonel Rall of the Hessians was warned about Washingtons' group by a Loyalist, he was given a note with the warning the night before and he placed it in his pocket unread as he apparently was engaged in a card game or something of the sort. The note was found in his pocket after the defeat when Rall was on his deathbed. He could have been ready but wasn't to Washington's advantage. The victory was one of many to lead the US to aquire its freedom...a significant achievement and one to be proud of. Next year is the Bicentennial of the war of 1812 which is sometimes referred to as the second war of independence ...a lot is being planned to commemorate it ...you guys should check it out if you're interested in the historical Circumstances of both the US and Canada. TJ , that cartoon by Gary Larson "Washington crossing the street" is true humour...Gary Larson is one of my favorite cartoonists ...Do you have GaryLarson's book the Curse of Madam "C" ?


The Hessians were mostly drunk, and they were either sleeping it off or in no condition to fight anyway.

Either way, The Americans came out on top in that particular skirmish. Did you guys know that there was a debate in Philadelphia over the weekend on whether or not the Declaration of Independence was legal?

I kid you not.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Anyway - new:

Doc's Express - Both my daughter and I are huge Dr. Pepper fans.

Picked it up off Craigslist. It represents the sum total of my train allocation for the calendar year.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/clt/2640140967.html

- Paul in AZ


----------



## norgale

Somebody ought to send Congress a note. Tell them that Americans are on the march again and we'll be there in November of 2012. They won't read it either. Pete


----------



## kursplat

sorry if the caption offended anyone. 

for anyone that might enjoy reading the story behind the crossing i'd recommend David Hackett Fischer's Washington's Crossing.


"Arriving at Trenton at 8 a.m., his spirited troops seemed “to vie with the other in pressing forward,” he wrote afterward. 
They surprised the Hessians, not because they were sleeping off a Christmas bender. Harried in hostile New Jersey, the Hessians had exhausted themselves on constant alert."


----------



## Big Ed

kursplat said:


> sorry if the caption offended anyone.
> 
> for anyone that might enjoy reading the story behind the crossing i'd recommend David Hackett Fischer's Washington's Crossing.
> 
> 
> "Arriving at Trenton at 8 a.m., his spirited troops seemed “to vie with the other in pressing forward,” he wrote afterward.
> They surprised the Hessians, not because they were sleeping off a Christmas bender. Harried in hostile New Jersey, the Hessians had exhausted themselves on constant alert."


Did you know that they were warned of Washington's plans and ignored them? I think it was 4 days before the attack.

Also another attack was planned at the same time, further south down the river, but they couldn't cross because of the ice.

EDIT,
I did not see that the warning was mentioned already.


----------



## sstlaure

You didn't offend me kursplat....I don't offend easily.


----------



## sstlaure

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> Did you guys know that there was a debate in Philadelphia over the weekend on whether or not the Declaration of Independence was legal?
> 
> I kid you not.
> 
> - Paul in AZ


Yeah....the British came to the conclusion that it was illegal






So we shipped them home


----------



## Massey

I dont know if Gary Larson still lives near Gig Harbor WA but when I was working for a local Grocery store in Gig Harbor he would come in once a month to get his groceries and I would bag for him if I was on shift. I was one of his prefered baggers. He is a fun guy and just like his Far Side comic series he is just a little bit off. Thanks for mentioning him it brings back some fond memories.

Massey


----------



## Massey

Oh I forgot to mention what I came here to share with you all. I just bought an AMTRAK consist from the 40th anniversary website. I got the 822 engine that was the lead on the consist that I visited and a couple of phase IVb cars. I choose the phase IVb cars since I could get all that I wanted in the same paint scheme. They should be available in november so hopefully they will be here in time to be used under my tree this year.

www.amtrak40th.com is the site.

Massey


----------



## kursplat

sstlaure said:


> Yeah....the British came to the conclusion that it was illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we shipped them home


:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey said:


> ... Gary Larson ...when I was working for a local Grocery store in Gig Harbor he would come in once a month to get his groceries and I would bag for him if I was on shift. I was one of his prefered baggers. He is a fun guy and just like his Far Side comic series he is just a little bit off.


Cool! One of the people I would love to meet / chat with someday. Him and my all time literary hero: Calvin & Hobbes' author Bill Watterson

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Massey

TJ, he was one of my favorite customers and that was well before I knew who he really was. He gave me one of his Far Side calenders before it was available for X-mas one year. He drove a slightly beat up late 70's Chevy truck that was beige in color. I asked him one day why didnt he drive a newer truck and he said "why this old truck still runs good and it is paid off!" 

Ok now this engine is not new I have had it for a few years but I finally decided to assemble it and get it ready to use. It is an Athearn BB Dash 9 painted as you can see in CSX colors. This is the most involved BB locomotive I have yet to build. Here is what has been sitting on my desk for the last couple of weeks.










I fixed the typical BB electrical issues.









Here are a couple of the finished product

























Tomorrow we see how well she pulls


Massey


----------



## bradimous1

That's a good looking engine Massey. Nice work!


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto. That CSX nose paint scheme is striking. Enjoy!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Nice locomotive - Good job well done.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

What is new -

After a business meeting in the east valley, I hit the (NS - not so)LHS and scored four 30" sections of FasTrack, some NOS K-Line/Lionel "single line tunnel portals" and an MTH RailKing 30-2223-1 Santa Fe SW-9 Switcher. I liked the Proto 2 sounds, but I fear I will be addicted to them and the cost of the "stable" will be considerably higher as we go forward.

I'm really getting psyched up for the Christmas layout to begin. I may start this weekend.


----------



## xrunner

Kato SD45 Rio Grande #5327

Mods installed -

Micro Trains body mount couplers
Digitrax DN163K1C Decoder


----------



## Fifer

xrunner said:


> Kato SD45 Rio Grande #5327
> 
> Mods installed -
> 
> Micro Trains body mount couplers
> Digitrax DN163K1C Decoder


I love the SD45 and the Rio Grande paint so in my book that is a home run !!

Mike


----------



## garymc

New to me my favorite all time locomotive, just recently out of my paint shop and ready for some action. Remotored and re-worked the drive train with new u-joints from nwsl.


----------



## tooter

I just went from 1/87th scale, 16mm gauge...










To 1/8 scale, 1,905mm gauge... 











Comparison of the two...











Geared axles...










I ordered a bunch of 7.5 inch gauge stuff but so far nothing has come in yet except these speeder wheels.


----------



## tkruger

Just received this articulated locomotive off EBay. Runs real smooth, good buy for $12 shipped.  Only with I new something about it.


----------



## Fifer

garymc said:


> New to me my favorite all time locomotive, just recently out of my paint shop and ready for some action. Remotored and re-worked the drive train with new u-joints from nwsl.


Nice Gary , Is that HO?

Mike


----------



## Massey

OK just got back from the train store and found a couple of things my layout needed. First is a new building that I am going to use for South Massey Oil. We fill all your heating and propane needs. 










This is a walthers Cornerstone yard office kit that would make a great office and store for this business. Since most of my buildings are really old my customers still have oil heat and need a supplier. And that brings me to how to supply the supplier.

Here is an Athearn "Beer Can" tank car 










This little tank car is the perfect size for my layout. I want a couple more but the only ones they had were for corn products and I am not selling bio fuels as a heating oil.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

> I am not selling bio fuels as a heating oil


Don't you have a spray can?


----------



## garymc

Fifer said:


> Nice Gary , Is that HO?
> 
> Mike


Thanks mike, and yes it is HO.


----------



## Massey

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Don't you have a spray can?


Yea I do but it is too nice of a model to paint over. I have a couple other hobby stores I should be able to find another, the model only came out a couple of weeks ago so I have time to get anther one or two.

Massey


----------



## Fifer

garymc said:


> Thanks mike, and yes it is HO.


Thanks Gary , Nice !!!


----------



## Massey

Well I made another trip to the train store. This time the store was about an hour away. I left with a new center beam flat car from Atlas and a wood load from Walther's. THe load is made for the Walthers center beam car but I found that it fits the Athearn model perfectly. I also added a couple of grade crossing details. Here is a pic of the car with the load loaded.










Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking car, I like those with the load.


----------



## Coastie

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice looking car, I like those with the load.


Agreed, unless you are purposely running an empty load, I think an empty car on a realistic setup looks silly. That looks really nice Massey.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Coastie said:


> Agreed, unless you are purposely running an empty load, I think an empty car on a realistic setup looks silly. That looks really nice Massey.


Down here in Arizona, we have plenty of trains which run empty. For instance, the Arizona & California RR (a short line) runs empties one way and loaded cars back overnight.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## sstlaure

You can use that flexible line used for stringing powerlines for cabling/tie-downs on that load. MR just did an article a couple months ago where one of those got detailed with metal brake rigging, grab irons, etc. It came out real nice.

Once I get my layout more finished I plan on detailing most, if not all, of my cars.


----------



## Massey

Thanks guys. The car's wheels rub a little on my curves and it does not really like the snap switch I had to use on the turnout for the wye but all and all it is a really good looking and running car. It will be on the railroad both empty and full, empty going to the lumber yard then loaded and full heading to the yard and then again off layout. Empty from off layout to the yard then back to the lumber yard. Pretty simple 

I am going to start working on my new staging tracks here in another couple of days stay tuned!!

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Coastie said:


> Agreed, unless you are purposely running an empty load, I think an empty car on a realistic setup looks silly. That looks really nice Massey.


Well, there are times the cars are empty on a train, though they normally try to figure out a way to fill them for the return trip.  I like loads in them as well.


----------



## Massey

Gots me more goodies in the rolling stock department. I found an AMTRAK sleeper that will work well with my other Amtrak stuff that should be here some time in Dec. It for now will serve as my passenger car for my commuters.










I also gots me one more of those cool little tank cars so I dont have to keep recycling the same car over and over again.










Oh and please ignore the background clutter I cleared off the yard so I could take it all apart.










Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Didn't have to break out the paint after all? 

Looking good, I like tank cars for some reason. How many Amtrak passenger cars do you have, enough to build a passenger train?

I have six or seven of the Lionel Sunoco cars, I'm going to have a refinery train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I had a stationary crane, but I really wanted one of the rolling cranes with TMCC control, and this one came along. So, now I don't have the stationary crane, but I do have this one with the crane tender with sound. I put it right to work moving some string spools.


----------



## Massey

Love the crane. It operates too? That is even better if it does. 

Yes I found another oil products car. I may go back and get that corn oil car just for fun, it is a really nice looking car, and who knows if you can burn corn oil in a jet engine why not try it in your furnace.

Right now this is my only Amtrak car but I have an engine and 5 more cars comming from the 40th annaversary special from Amtrak. I bought them here www.amtrak40th.com The engine is an Athearn RTR and the cars are Walther's. The cars are not labled Gold Line but they have metal wheels like the gold line does. The cars should be here around the first week of December and the engine a couple weeks later. I got the 822 engine, it IMO looked the best and it was the engine in the consist that visited Seattle.

Massey


----------



## tkruger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, there are times the cars are empty on a train, though they normally try to figure out a way to fill them for the return trip.  I like loads in them as well.


Great part about running box cars, covered hoppers, tanks and covered gons, no one can claim your constant is empty.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The crane is fully functional from the TMCC/Legacy controller. You control the cab rotation, boom elevation, and each of the hooks. You can also actuate the front and rear lights and uncouple either the front or rear electrocouplers. The Boom Car has sounds that are synchronized to the crane operation, so when you swing the cab or raise the boom, you get the actual sounds of the real thing, very cool. It has crew talk as well, so they're talking about the operation and say things like "that's far enough" when the boom or cab stops.

It'll be a fun accessory.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tkruger said:


> Great part about running box cars, covered hoppers, tanks and covered gons, no one can claim your constant is empty.


You got it, that's why I kinda' like them.  I have a bunch of auto-carriers, I'm going to raid my grandson's immense car collection for the contents.


----------



## norgale

Fun and good looking too John. Even without the sound effects that is a great combo with super lettering and detail ect. Good buy there. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It just appealed to me to have a working crane running around.


----------



## norgale

That's one of the best looking Lionel car sets that I've ever seen. Really impressive on the track. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I also liked the fact that it wasn't tied to a specific road name, so this can be any railroad.


----------



## tjcruiser

Love the crane set, John ... excellent color, graphics, etc. Very, very nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now I just need some real track to run it on!


----------



## Reckers

I have a new acquisition to brag about, but Photobucket is down and I can't show you guys how beautiful it is! Sean (NIMT) was kind enough to hand-craft and send me a ramp-style rerailer, something unavailable in S scale. He also went to the trouble to Monogram it for me, sand it down to a smooth-as-glass finish, and clearcoat it: guys, this isn't a tool, it's a piece of furniture! Sean, thank you so much---as soon as Photobucket gets their act together, I'll be posting a series of bragging-rights pictures here on the site!

Thanks again,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can post the pictures right here as well as Photobucket, this site is not down. 

Photobucket is up for me, I'm looking at my album now.


----------



## Artieiii

@Reckers.....we wanna see it!!
@Gunrunner.....Love it!!! That is the kind of thing I liked about my Lionels as a kid....working accessories are the best. Nice to have something more than a headlight horn and bell to control.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's why I am busy converting operating cars to TMCC, I want a bunch of them that are all controlled anywhere on the layout. I have the Milk car, Barrel car, and the Log Dump car in TMCC mode so far. I have an MTH helicopter launch car that I'd like to try to make work with TMCC as well, that would be really cool!


----------



## Artieiii

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have an MTH helicopter launch car that I'd like to try to make work with TMCC as well, that would be really cool!


You could get one of those remote control helicopters and use that.:thumbsup:
http://www.hobby-estore.com/Belt-CP-X-ESKY-6-CH-2-4GHz-RC-Helicopter-p/eh-ek-002793.htm
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it has it's helicopter, so I'm not sure I want to replace it.


----------



## Reckers

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can post the pictures right here as well as Photobucket, this site is not down.
> 
> Photobucket is up for me, I'm looking at my album now.



I tried uploading the pics from my pc to MTF, and couldn't get it to take them: go figure. 

Anyway, without further ado, let me present some of Sean's craftsmanship:





































Is that magnificent, or what??? 


Thanks again, Sean!!!


----------



## NIMT

Give me the answer to the most important question does it work?
Hard maple is fun to work with!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fancy tool, and even custom engraved!


----------



## gc53dfgc

So Sean if I sent you a flat car do you think you could add rails to it and have them powered so a car or engine could just roll up onto it?


----------



## NIMT

Do you want the loading dock made too? Newer style, concrete, Older style wood ties, Really old style stacked stone?
Just make sure the trucks have metal wheels and metal axels!
Could also add a decoder to control the tracks and work lights and strobelights on the ends and corners?


----------



## gc53dfgc

well lets see. I only have one flat long enough at the moment and it is for my Crone circus. I suppose i could send you an old Tyco flat I have and it just hold a little switcher which is more realistic. I think I know what you mean by wood ties and kind of like the idea of that for the ramp. I am a little confused where and what for the leds would be used for. Sounds interesting if you could explain further.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Sean ...

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

You ... are ... da' ... man ... !!!

I don't know which is more impressive ... your talented craftsmanship, the way-cool custom "Reckers" logo, or your endless thoughtfulness and generosity ...

There's no easy answer there ... no easy answer ...

(Hey Len ... lucky you! :thumbsup: That's a lifetime keeper!)

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Thank you TJ, You know I just enjoy helping out if I can!! I also love a challange! I'm waiting for you or Big Ed to hit me up for a challange! I can do tin too!


----------



## NIMT

GC,
What you need is a long double trucked flat or a pair of shorter flats that you would marry together into a long flat car with a floating set of center trucks!
The first flat car is an all metal model, so it would not be easy to alter, the second set is a lot better option and these I've changed to three axle trucks!
Not a ramp but a loading dock, a ramp would be way too long to make it work, Yes you would need to raise a track up to the loading dock height but you could do it in a lot longer run to keep the grade % down!


----------



## gc53dfgc

I like the two cars in a tandem. That way a larger train could handle riding on my 22 radius track without derailing all the time plus I could also just transport two little switchers on that same flat. As for the dock I guess about the length of an SD40-2, I don't fully understand why it is impossible to make a ramp for it. Obviously a permanent one but at a 3-4 percent grade it could reach flat height in about two real feet maybe even one. Now if the engine was pulling something those kinds of grade would not be possible but it would be empty for loading on the flat anyways and could do it right?


----------



## Big Ed

tkruger said:


> Great part about running box cars, covered hoppers, tanks and covered gons, no one can claim your constant is empty.


Most of our RR tankers come into the rail yard loaded, we empty them and they go back west to pickup some more of the same product. They are dedicated to that product. 



gunrunnerjohn said:


> It just appealed to me to have a working crane running around.


That is a nice crane set you have there John.:thumbsup:



NIMT said:


> Thank you TJ, You know I just enjoy helping out if I can!! I also love a challange! I'm waiting for you or Big Ed to hit me up for a challange! I can do tin too!


I like what you made for the King of S.:thumbsup: 

Now he won't have to figure out where the wheels goes on the track.:laugh:

One question, must it be so long?


----------



## NIMT

Big Ed,
It's long enough to be able to rerail a Big boy with tender attached!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd get one of these in O-scale, but it would be like carrying around a hockey stick! :laugh:


----------



## texmaster

O gauge Big Boy!


----------



## Artieiii

Nice Texmaster /) /) That sucker is mucho grande 
-Art


----------



## texmaster

Artieiii said:


> Nice Texmaster /) /) That sucker is mucho grande
> -Art


haha boy you aren't kidding!


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow. WOW. WOW!!!!

You're gonna need a new zip code for that thing!

Gorgeous!


----------



## santafe158

I know I made a separate post for this, but this is the right thread.

Well, my lunch break at the Gratiot Valley train show (Gibralter Trade Center, Mt Clemens, MI) on Sunday ended up costing me $250, and a Legacy Lionmaster Conrail SD-80MAC followed me home.

What a sweet engine (my first legacy).


----------



## norgale

Don't let Gunrunner see that. He'll be moving to your house so he can run it.. Ha! Pete


----------



## santafe158

A video of just the engine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q788HrCCAnU


----------



## tjcruiser

*A new oldie goldie for TJ ...*

I reported over in the thread link below that I picked up a Lionel prewar 238E streamliner loco and tender from Leonard/LRB1200. A great guy to do business with ... a completely happy transaction.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8919

The 238E is the "big brother" to the prewar 1668 and 1688 locos. Same general streamliner styling, but much, much larger.

I'll create a project thread soon, as I delve further under the hood.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## santafe158

Awesome find TJ, I love the look of the rods on that one.


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have some pictures for you TJ that you are going to just love. It will have to wait till tomorrow as it is my bedtime...sadly.


----------



## gc53dfgc

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=97212#post97212

Here's the link to the thread and pictures about the Dreyfus Hudson. Hopefully you can chime in and give more knowledge on the engines then I can.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Thanks !!! I'll comment on the Dreyfuss more over in your new thread. :thumbsup:

Streamliner locos were all the rage back in the 1930's. Usually, these were just cosmetic "skins" applied over old, traditional steamers. Here's an excellent weblink on streamliner history (on a jitterbug dance website, of all places!) ...

http://www.jitterbuzz.com/stream.html

My new acquisition, the Lionel 238E (along with the Lionel 1668 and 1688) are based on Raymond Loewy's K-4 design. Loewy was a very popular stylists, with designs that influenced everything from trains, to buildings, to the iconic Greyhound bus.

The Dreyfuss Hudson in your link was designed by Henry Dreyfuss. It was another "skin job". It's Lionel's 221 loco that is modeled after this engine.

Those are incredible (!!!) renderings you posted in the new thread!

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## tooter

Your engine reminds of 1930's art deco Flash Gordon, tj... 











...and the engineer carrys a ray gun for sure. 

Greg


----------



## tooter

Just put together a shorty flat car...


----------



## Massey

Another HO scale midget? I love the little cars you build Choo Choo!!

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc

Massey said:


> Another HO scale midget? I love the little cars you build Choo Choo!!
> 
> Massey


LOL, That is Gregs new 7 1/2 gauge train which is small but yet not small, go figure.


----------



## tooter

Tried to slip it in to see if anyone noticed... 










Little shorty is on top...
Big shorty has operating couplers, steel wheels, cast iron trucks, 16 spring suspension, and weighs 98 pounds.


----------



## Massey

LOL I thought it was a close up of an HO scale shorty!! Now that is a big little car!!

Where do you get trucks and stuff for those? I could build the body of the car with my skills but I dont have the foundry or machine shop to build the rest.

Massey


----------



## NIMT

Wow, That's Sweet!

Good catch there GC!:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Massey said:


> LOL I thought it was a close up of an HO scale shorty!! Now that is a big little car!!
> 
> Where do you get trucks and stuff for those? I could build the body of the car with my skills but I dont have the foundry or machine shop to build the rest.
> 
> Massey


Hey Massey, 

I got all the parts from Cannonball.com. 

The flat car body was already fully assembled and protective coated. The trucks and couplers are sold separately. They do impeccable quality work. :thumbsup: I just put the cast iron truck castings and steel wheels together, installed the springs, and installed the couplers.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg, just to clarify, that's www.cannonballltd.com

Had a look at their website ... fun stuff, though the "flatcars with seats" are a bit silly looking ... I imagine a guy riding to work in a 3-piece suit on one of these!

Your flatcar looks great ... very sturdy looking.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Greg, just to clarify, that's www.cannonballltd.com
> 
> Had a look at their website ... fun stuff, though the "flatcars with seats" are a bit silly looking ... I imagine a guy riding to work in a 3-piece suit on one of these!


I *totally* agree. They look *so* stupid. Might as well put a TV recliner on it! :laugh: 



> Your flatcar looks great ... very sturdy looking.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


It is... I ordered that same shorty 36" engineer's flat car with *no* seat. the deck is 3/16 steel plate and has a welded undercarriage similar to a real one. I can't move it around without taking off the trucks.

When I went to the warehouse, I also got these really cool railroad crossbucks... 










Gonna mount them on a 4x4 post. The castings have a really nice feature in that they read the same from both sides. Just looked them up, and they actually go the other way with "rail road" reading from the upper left corner down to the lower right.


----------



## Massey

OK here is a little kit I just finished building. It is the Walther's Cornerstone Yard office kit that I am going to use as my South Massey Oil and Heat.










Massey


----------



## Massey

Does any one know where I can find a large propane tank like a supplier would use? I also need some BBQ propane tanks for my store to "sell"

Massey


----------



## B.C.RAIL

And propane accessories?


----------



## tooter

Massey said:


> Does any one know where I can find a large propane tank like a supplier would use? I also need some BBQ propane tanks for my store to "sell"
> 
> Massey


Sean (NIMT) made a long tank car out of copper plumbing parts, and a tank similar to that one would be perfect. :thumbsup: 

A propane distributor used to be about a mile from my house, and their main supply tank was long and narrow and rested on two concrete supports.

Here's a pic of a similar tank to theirs...


----------



## inxy

For tank kits try:

http://www.plastruct.com/picat/TRACKSIDE_SERIES_9.pdf
or
http://www.valleymodeltrains.com/website/570o.html

http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/plas...e-propane-liquid-oxygen-storage-tank-kit.html

B


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey, BC,

You guys are talking HO on the propane, right? Here's a quick Walthers hit ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=propane

TJ


----------



## Massey

CHoo Choo that is exactly what I am looking for. Maybe not so big but yea an external tank like that one. We have one here near my house as well but it is not rail served, it takes 3 trucks to fill it when it needs filling.

Massey


----------



## Massey

I am thinking about painting a figure like Hank Hill and put him out by the propane shop!! I wonder how many people would get that one?

Massey


----------



## tooter

I don't...

...but here's a nice simple sturdy mounting system which should be easy to model. 









...and here's a small propane rail facility...










That little tower is up there because propane is one and a half times heavier than air. I wouldn't want to be anywhere's near the ground during a transfer from a rail tank car to the storage tank.


----------



## Artieiii

Massey said:


> I am thinking about painting a figure like Hank Hill and put him out by the propane shop!! I wonder how many people would get that one?
> 
> Massey


Great Idea Massey, That's something I would think of as well. You might need a bobby hill or a boomhauer and some cans of beer.
-Art


----------



## Massey

yup I am thinking about the other guys as well. Just having them stand out in front of the store with beer watching the world go by. 

Choo Choo thanks for that last pic is exactly what I need for my store!

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> That little tower is up there because propane is one and a half times heavier than air. I wouldn't want to be anywhere's near the ground during a transfer from a rail tank car to the storage tank.


Does the stuff really leak that much during a transfer? I would have thought that all of the hoses, connections, fittings, etc. would be pressure-tested and designed for almost no leakage. Is that not the case in a typical transfer?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Does the stuff really leak that much during a transfer? I would have thought that all of the hoses, connections, fittings, etc. would be pressure-tested and designed for almost no leakage. Is that not the case in a typical transfer?
> 
> TJ



There is almost no leakage during transfer.
Top-fitted rail cars require the use of vapor compressors to "push" the liquid propane out and, on a secondary cycle, recover much of the remaining propane vapor.
That is the main reason for the unloading tower, the cars are off loaded from the top.
The hoses are bolted during the transfer process, not quick fitted like a chemical off load.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Ed ... that confirms what I was thinking, without me knowing all of the details.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

big ed said:


> There is almost no leakage during transfer.


I sure wouldn't want to be on the ground if there was.


----------



## sstlaure

Picked up a 2-stall enginehouse and some retaining walls that match my tunnel portals. I think I'm going to save my large engine house and car service building for the larger layout that I have planned for the other side of the basement. They were too large for the yard in this layout (overpowered everything else.) Using this engine house will leave me more room for a smaller town feel (background buildings, roads, etc.)


----------



## Big Ed

choo choo said:


> I sure wouldn't want to be on the ground if there was.



If a fire broke out I sure wouldn't want to be up on the rack.......
unless I had wings.

Either that or you would get some wings at the pearly gates.


----------



## Massey

Ya'all wanna see what happens when one of those blows up? 

Here is the initial News report
http://www.thenewstribune.com/2007/10/06/172974/explosions-rock-tacomas-nalley.html

Since I cant access youtube from work go there and search Nalley Valley Explosion or Altas Foundry Explosion either one should get you where you need to go.

Just for those who have never been on the freewy overpass shown or talked about the Nalley Valley Viaduct is about 200' above the valley floor and the explosion sent the propane truck's rear axle up onto the overpass. It was amazing that only one person was killed (truck driver) and only 4 others with minor injuries.

Massey

P.S. This is right in my back yard! Kinda (ok about 20 minute drive from my house)


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... that's quite the mushroom cloud explosion ... yikes!!!


----------



## Reckers

Not a good picture, but then, it's not in working order, yet. I'll do a thread on refurbishing it and post better pics then!


----------



## Massey

That is a cool little hand cart! GOtta get those little guys working!!

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Reck,

It looks to me like the two snowmen were pumping that hand car previously, and now they're all pooped out!

Looking forward to the project thread ... neat little handcar. Ebay nab?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter

*Cool* handcar, Reck!  :thumbsup:
They're one of my favorites. I didn't know they even made an S gauge. Is that a rare model? I'm still working on mine. It'll be a one man push pull rather than two men pumping up and down.

Greg


----------



## NIMT

Thanks to my partner in crime (Choo Choo) who sent these up to me. I now have something to work on while I wait for more parts to arrive!
These are aluminum versions of Greg's steel rails. It was a lot smarter shipping light aluminum that heavy steel! When I get ready to do my RR, I'll take a truck and trailer and head down there and pick it up and save the shipping costs!
These are 5 foot long pieces of rails total 60 foot of rail.








It's a little larger than my HO Rail!


----------



## tooter

Hey Sean, 

Glad to hear they made the trip up there all right. :thumbsup: Just emailed Roy this evening to see how the rolling chassis is coming along. I'll let you know what he says when he responds.

Greg


----------



## sstlaure

Went to the Lansing Model RR Club train show at Michigan State today. Not a ton of great deals out there but I did pick up some stuff.

Picked up some new NS flextrack for $2 each, my son got a couple fire trucks (Boley models) and my youngest got a Thomas Mail car. The highlight purchases were the (2) Exactrail and (1) Intermountain Railway cars I picked up. 

The IR car is a nice TTX wood deck flat car. Looks like the deck is all laser cut as it had terrific board/bolt details and incredible detail on the underbody rigging. 

The Exactrail car I picked up was a large covered grain hopper. Nice wire details everywhere, etched metal walkways, etc. Real nice model

The other Exactrail was my 8 yr olds purchase - I believe it's a 40' gondola - again - terrific details overall. 

The guy was selling them at about 1/2 price ($14.50 for the IR, $20 for the hopper car and $17 for the gondola.)

Also added a picture of the Pikestuff 2-stall engine house (thanks for the inspiration Massey!) I made a base out of balsa for the building that I'll wrap in styrene or fill with putty to make a outer foundation.


----------



## OverTheHill

15 - 1 x 4 x 8's
2 sheets of 4' x 8' x 1/2" (pink) ... forgot the name of it
That was only Sunday - Saturday was a different story......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I finally got one of these, I've been waiting for some time for a Trainmaster to come along. This one is the K-Line with TMCC, RailSounds, cruise control, smoke, etc. It has free rotating fans, I'm going to put a small DC fan inside to spin them for real.  Good looking rig, and it smokes me out of the house!


----------



## santafe158

OverTheHill said:


> 15 - 1 x 4 x 8's
> 2 sheets of 4' x 8' x 1/2" (pink) ... forgot the name of it


Foam? :laugh:


----------



## Massey

I got the first part of the order I made back in Oct. when the Amtrak Exibit was in Seattle. Here is what came today.





































The cars are all 85' and they are as follows in no certain order.
Luggage car
Amfleet I coach
Amfleet II Coach
Cafe Car.

All walthers and all pretty nice. The underbody details are nothing like the Rabido model I have but the rest of the car is really nice.

Massey


----------



## erkenbrand

Those are really nice. Time to get that table put together. 

I've been adding to my lights . . . another Marx beacon tower, and another 494 tower. As I continue working on the basement remodel, I'm going to keep collecting towers and lights. I want to have the same concentration of light as I had on the smaller table. I don't want to use overhead lights to make the layout visible in the basement.


----------



## Big Ed

Massey

Those passenger cars look 4' long sitting on the table.

Are they HO?

Optical illusion?


----------



## tjcruiser

Woo Hoo !!!

My first windup ... just won this little puppy on ebay. An Ives/Lionel 1506L, circa 1933/34. I have no idea if the clockwork mechanism works ... keeping my fingers crossed. It should arrive in 5 or 6 days.

It's the mechanical brother to my motorized 1035 discussed in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8279

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

Massey,
Those cars must be Z scale (they take up Z-hole kitchen table) LOL.
-Art


----------



## Massey

LOL the cars are HO scale and they are about a foot long each. I took the pics with my iPhone so I have no clue what the settings for the camera were but using a macro lens would give the same effect.

Massey


----------



## Massey

Cool little train TJ. I hope it works for you when you get it. If not is there any way to repair the clockwork inside or is it pretty much obsolete?

Massey


----------



## erkenbrand

I really dig that train. I can't wait to hear your impression of it when you get it. Those wind ups have great style.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're regressing TJ, soon you'll be investing in the wooden models.


----------



## Massey

I had a wooden train when I was a kid... I litterally played the wheels off the poor thing. Granpa put new wheels on it and I wore them off too. I dont know what ever happened to it but I know that some time in my childhood the little train disappeared. It had a string on the cow catcher, no tender but it had a flat car and caboose perminatly linked (dad made them not come apart for some reason). It was alot of really good memories.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're regressing TJ, soon you'll be investing in the wooden models.


Too funny!

I really am clueless about windup trains / motors. I've never fiddled with one, so this will be a learning exercise, for sure. And I'll be pinging you all with lots of questions!

Massey -- sounds like gread memories of the wooden train ... and of Gramps, too!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## TONOFFUN80

Finally got one

Sorry about the picture size 
got it from the ebay listing


----------



## Denuch

*Winner!!*

Won an auctiopn on ebay last night for some track, unopen switches(3),an atlas sd 50 Loco and an atlas caboose as well as some other stuff. what a great price so stoked.
Check it out


----------



## hoscale37

I just picked up a killer deal from a fellow member on a car forum that I am on....

For $30.00 plus $15 in shipping, I got a nice little collection of additional track, 3 Transformers (1 AHM, 1 Bachmann, and 1 Tyco)... along with 

Santa Fe Engine
Santa Fe Slug
Mixed variety of Box Cars and Union Pacific Hopper Cars
4 Cabooses

1 Engine Shell (Big Lumber Company)

1 Engine with Motor mounted to it with no top shell

1 Set of Motorized Trucks (From an Engine)

Baby Ruth Track Cleaning Car

Seller had mentioned to me that he a decent collection of cars, and was quite surprised at the amount of stuff that I got for $30. 

If the 3 Transformers work, it will help immensely in my setup.

With these cars, I am going to Weather some of them. I do plan to also use some of these to teach myself changing out trucks and couplers. That is the plan.

I will post some pics up later tonite, but a decent first buy, I think.


----------



## Massey

My last Amtrak passenger car finally arrived. This is the sleeper car.


















And here are the pics of the Athearn Passenger cars that I forgot I had. They are all the basic Athearn offerings and all are semi prototypical but look good. 









































I am suprised on how well these passenger cars run. They have good detail on the outside and nothing on the inside. THe windows are supposed to "snap" in place but that was a joke so I got out the glue and now they all stay where I put them. They track nice and with the truck mounted couplers they dont fight the curves even at 18" I am going to look for a few more of these and build my Polar Express train out of them. I actually like these better than the Bachmann Spectrums that I have. Now I need to find 4 coaches and 1 observation for the PE train.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

Massey, your amtrak car does not look so gigantic on the floor compared to how it looks on the kitchen table LOL. Your HO polar express is a nice idea. I was flipping through the channels the other nite and started watching it. Of course I was only looking at the train.
-Art


----------



## santafe158

Christmas round 1 happened today. My grandparent's came over and I got four new freight cars.

Lionel NS Conrail Heritage tank car (matches my Lionmaster CR SD80MAC well)









My first two weaver cars, a PM hopper and a N&W trailer on flat car

















And a K-Line Ford Steel Coil Car









I also have the new Lionel "Jacob's Pharmacy" building coming whenever Lionel ships them.


----------



## Massey

It would be really cool if the NS heritage engines and cars were actual prototypes instead of fantasy models. I like them all the same and I would buy them in HO scale. My favorite one is the N&W Heritage that looks like the Class J painted on an SD70M-2.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii

santafe158......score :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Now that's a thoughtful gift
-Art


----------



## santafe158

The heritage series is really neat. I don't have any of the engines but really wanted some CR cars to match my SD80 and I didn't have any scale tank cars so this was good.

My grandma asked for a list and I put a bunch of freight cars down and I was pleasantly surprised to get all of those (wasn't expecting that many). I'm doing good so far  I'll have a nice train of scale cars going at the next train show on the club layout. I'm also probably going to buy five scale auto carriers off of a friend of mine there too with my Christmas/Birthday(which is two days before the train show... good weekend for me) money so my scale collection just doubled in size and is still growing


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> The heritage series is really neat. I don't have any of the engines but really wanted some CR cars to match my SD80 and I didn't have any scale tank cars so this was good.
> 
> My grandma asked for a list and I put a bunch of freight cars down and I was pleasantly surprised to get all of those (wasn't expecting that many). I'm doing good so far  I'll have a nice train of scale cars going at the next train show on the club layout. I'm also probably going to buy five scale auto carriers off of a friend of mine there too with my Christmas/Birthday(which is two days before the train show... good weekend for me) money so my scale collection just doubled in size and is still growing



The buildings look real nice in the back ground.:thumbsup:

Nice train additions too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Too bad I no longer have parents or grandparents, I could use some new cars.


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> The buildings look real nice in the back ground.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice train additions too.



Thanks, the buildings are my brother's Dept 56 "Christmas Story" village.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Too bad I no longer have parents or grandparents, I could use some new cars.


Comes in handy. I'm a little spoiled.... :laugh: I also have a January birthday so I get a lot of stuff this time of year. My scale rolling stock collection doubled in size today alone. Real nice looking cars.

I'd like a bunch of those Weaver TOFC's, that would make a neat train. At $50+ apiece, I need to save up some $.


----------



## norgale

Santafe158 good catch there. I like the Ford car best and the background is super. Merry Christmas. Pete


----------



## Massey

OK I have a January B-day too and that never really worked out in my favor. My parents usually were still broke from X-mas or they could not find the stuff they wanted to get me because the stores were still sold out. 

Now with my Wife she cannot keep gifts a secret... I got my X-mas presant in October and the last one arrived yesterday (my Amtrak cars) and for my B-day I got Need For Speed: The Run for PS3 and she paid for about 1/2 of my guitar.

Massey


----------



## santafe158

norgale said:


> Santafe158 good catch there. I like the Ford car best and the background is super. Merry Christmas. Pete


The ford car is awesome. I think it has a metal frame because it is real heavy.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## santafe158

Massey said:


> OK I have a January B-day too and that never really worked out in my favor. My parents usually were still broke from X-mas or they could not find the stuff they wanted to get me because the stores were still sold out.


The only advantage I see, is I get some better things because my parents or grandparents will combine my birthday/christmas presents so I get one good thing.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

My sons keystone special loco bit the dust. I went to Toms Trains in ardsley NY and the guy there is awesome. Picked up some rolling stock for me and my son and the guy fixed the loco. I have been there a few times and they always are great to deal with. I love dealing with great shops. Thank you Tom's Trains, my son is extremely happy again.

Now all I have to do is find out where I put that operating track and look at thor trains website and see what kind of setup I am going to do.


----------



## norgale

Can't wait to see all the new goodies you guys get today. Hope you post some pictures. Pete


----------



## Xnats

We had nothing special, just enough to carry on a tradition. A brand new used Athearn SD9, dummy engine from Santa and a new refrigerated Athearn boxcar before xmas from our annual hobby shop stops Now I need to get a working led in that dummy 








Next


----------



## santafe158

No pictures yet (later today or tomorrow), but I got the matching Lionel dummy Lionmaster SD80MAC to match my powered unit from "santa" and a matching K-Line bay window caboose from my parents. I'm real happy right now


----------



## sstlaure

I received the Walther's Cornerstone Ore Dock. This model is 48.5" long and 10" tall when completed. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3065


----------



## norgale

That ore dock is big enough to be a whole layout on it's own. With the ancillary actions that occure around an ore dock the modeling potential is endless. Nice thing to get and hope you will post pictures of it when you decide what you'll be doing with it. Pete


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Thats Huge!!*

Hey Scott, How much space do you have alotted for the Dock!? Have you ever been to the Superior/Duluth area to see the Ore Docks and Conveyors...its very impressive! Good grab by the way...Santa is ALWAYS looking out for us train Dudes!!:laugh:


----------



## santafe158

All my Christmas presents as of today (still have a Lionel Jacob's Pharmacy coming when they ship)

Lionel Non-powered Lionmaster SD80MAC to keep my powered unit company. They make an awesome pair









K-Line Vending machines (lighted)









K-Line Conrail (RR Police) Bay Window Caboose, really a great looking car









K-Line Ford Coil Car









Weaver TOFC









Weaver Hopper









Lionel NS/CR Heritage tank car


----------



## cbarm

Well here is my addition from under the tree!! A dozen 89' auto racks all new except the one w/ no box (all walthers), 2 new 3 unit well cars (kato, walthers), 1 5 unit well car set (concor), 2 56' well cars w/ containers (athearn *these will be for sale, dont fit my layout era), numerous containers (walthers, A-line), 2 60' bulkhead flats (roundhouse), numerous parts (KD's, detail parts), lots of #6 and #8 switches and other misc peices of track, and the 5 other cars w/ no box (4 BC Rail and 1 65' tanker).
How do I get the pics on here instead of the link to them?


----------



## cbarm

Pic of the BC Rail cars and the 65' tanker...


----------



## norgale

That's a good haul there cbarm. Looks like you'll be busy for awhile. The auto racks will make a great train all by themselves.
AS for the pics you can put them on Photobucket first and then copy and past them to this forum. You can post them directly but I havn't been able to do that yet. Maybe somebody will give us a step by step instruction on how to do that.
Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> That's a good haul there cbarm. Looks like you'll be busy for awhile. The auto racks will make a great train all by themselves.
> AS for the pics you can put them on Photobucket first and then copy and past them to this forum. You can post them directly but I havn't been able to do that yet. Maybe somebody will give us a step by step instruction on how to do that.
> Pete



you haven't seen this Pete?

POSTING PICTURES

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## norgale

Thanks for the link Ed. That ought to be a sticky somewhere so everybody can find it. 
Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Thanks for the link Ed. That ought to be a sticky somewhere so everybody can find it.
> Pete



It is a sticky.


I do it a different way. When your in here typing in the reply to thread box, look up at the paper clip, click on it.

It will open a box, then click browse and find your picture where ever it is in your computer. Click on the picture, then open. The picture will be in that box, click upload and it uploads.

I then go back and finish writing the post. When I am ready I click the paper clip again and click on manage attachments the picture will be inserted in the post.

And wahla the picture is in the post.

And it comes out as a picture in the post so no one has to go back and forth clicking to see all the pictures.


You post pictures Pete....how do you do it?

Edit,
My way you have to be logged in to see the picture, if your not a member you can't see the picture.


The sticky is in Forum News, Updates and Help


----------



## Big Ed

One of my annual Christmas presents from the old (young) lady.
( if she gets to the Hallmark store before they sell out.)

This year she got them in November.:thumbsup:

726 Locomotive & 2426w tender with a 2457 caboose.
Hallmark. 

HO car for size reference.


----------



## cbarm

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13822&stc=1&d=1324918853

Lets see if this works...


----------



## norgale

I bring the picture from my computer to Photobucket and then resize it and then 'copy and past' it to the forum. Your way seems a lot easier and simpler though. I'll have to try it. Pete


----------



## santafe158

And a video of the stuff I posted yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTxZLq8-4SY


----------



## norgale

Posting a reply
click the paper clip
click browse click on the picture
click open


----------



## norgale

I'll be dog-goned. It works. Ha! Thanks ED. I like this. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

santafe158 said:


> And a video of the stuff I posted yesterday
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTxZLq8-4SY




:appl::smilie_daumenpos: Excellent!:thumbsup:

Again a great source of tunes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> I'll be dog-goned. It works. Ha! Thanks ED. I like this. Pete




Pete you can do that with anything that is on your computer.

External hard drive, camera, downloads etc. If you can find it where it is in the computer it will work.

There are only spots for 5 uploads, but after you upload the five you can keep on adding more if you want to.

I find it easier that way, then what the help thread tells you to do.


----------



## santafe158

big ed said:


> :appl::smilie_daumenpos: Excellent!:thumbsup:
> 
> Again a great source of tunes.:thumbsup:


Thanks.

I just realized how so many bad things happen to new engines at the fault of the factory. My CR dummy unit has an operating LED headlight that has been acting up, sometimes working and sometimes not. I just opened it up and found that the metal tape Lionel used to hold the number board lights in, was covering the circuit board connected to the headlights and must have been shorting out. I peeled the tape back and it seems to be working now.


----------



## norgale

Must have been a Monday car. Ha! Nice trains and nice video too. Thanks for posting. Pete


----------



## Xnats

That was a cool video Santafe :thumbsup: hopefully you'll leds will stop having a case of the Mondays tomorrow, which will be Tuesday :laugh:


----------



## santafe158

Xnats said:


> That was a cool video Santafe :thumbsup: hopefully you'll leds will stop having a case of the Mondays tomorrow, which will be Tuesday :laugh:


They stopped having issues as soon as I peeled the tape back off of the circuit board. It's really nice having two SD80's running back to back pulling a freight train. Wish I had a bunch of coal cars to pull with them.


----------



## Artieiii

santafe158 said:


> They stopped having issues as soon as I peeled the tape back off of the circuit board. It's really nice having two SD80's running back to back pulling a freight train. Wish I had a bunch of coal cars to pull with them.


I got a 6-pak of Walther's Gold line Bethgon coalporters for about $70. They have metal wheels and roll very nicely. Not cheap but quality units for sure. They have several road names to choose from. Just an idea.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure

norgale said:


> That ore dock is big enough to be a whole layout on it's own. With the ancillary actions that occure around an ore dock the modeling potential is endless. Nice thing to get and hope you will post pictures of it when you decide what you'll be doing with it. Pete


It won't get built for awhile - easier to store it in the box for now. I'll have to finish the current layout before I start the build on the other side of the basement. You can see the dock with a large ore ship parked next to it in this pic (This is the lower level of the 16x29 expansion that is in the planning stages)


----------



## Massey

ITS HERE!! ITS HERE!!










THis is a really nice engine. Smooth, quiet and pulls nice. I have it on my son's loop of track and it does just fine. DCC install will be soon.

Massey


----------



## norgale

Way to go Massey. Nothing will brighten your day more than a nice new engine especially if it actually runs well right out of the box. Nice looking too. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like those Genesis locomotives, I have a couple of them in O-scale.  Nice catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

I added DCC to the 822 last night. That went pretty easy all and all. Athearn gives you the normal 9 pin plug that is on their RTR and Genesis line that a Digitrax DH123 or DH163 (and others) will plug right into. There is also an 8 pin socket that you can solder a decoder harness into if you wanted to go that route. I chose the 9 pin plug in route.


















When I was programing the decoder I muffed something up and my engine would not go in reverse. I changed the forward only flag and no luck so I reset back to default and reset everything it was happy again so I rebuilt the speed table and reset the address to 822 and now I have a happy engine. Now I just need a little warmer weather to run trains on the layout!

Massey


----------



## tkruger

Massey said:


> I added DCC to the 822 last night. That went pretty easy all and all. Athearn gives you the normal 9 pin plug that is on their RTR and Genesis line that a Digitrax DH123 or DH163 (and others) will plug right into. There is also an 8 pin socket that you can solder a decoder harness into if you wanted to go that route. I chose the 9 pin plug in route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was programing the decoder I muffed something up and my engine would not go in reverse. I changed the forward only flag and no luck so I reset back to default and reset everything it was happy again so I rebuilt the speed table and reset the address to 822 and now I have a happy engine. Now I just need a little warmer weather to run trains on the layout!
> 
> Massey


What series of Athearn is that? My old Blue Box locomotives are very similar minus the circuit board at first glance. Do you or someones else know what is interchangeable? Most of my diesel fleet are BB engines.


----------



## Massey

This is part of the RTR series. Most of them are simply an upgraded BB loco. I am going to see if I can purchase some of the RTR motors for my older BB kits to smooth them out some. 

As for adding DCC to a BB there are many ways to do this. I usually just solder the contacts to the motor and solder pickup wires to the trucks. The headlight I remove and glue one to the top of the cab and rear of the engine to give lights without lighting the whole interior.

Or you could do this:


















That was installing stancions and a light board from a Kato engine in a Athearn BB engine and then adding DCC. I also created a light pipe for the cab light and also the rear lights as well. That is the only part of this modification that could have turned out better.

Massey


----------



## tooter

Just got a set of trucks with brake kits... 










One set of brakes is going on the pull cart, and the other set gets sent with one truck to Sean for the railbike he's building. With a longer wheel base, the front needs a steerable truck to track the curves, and it will also have 4 wheel braking on the front.

The extra truck I'm going to experiment with using it as a *rail skateboard*.


----------



## Massey

cant wait to see how well the brakes work for your cart.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> One set of brakes is going on the pull cart, and the other set gets sent with one truck to Sean for the railbike he's building.


Hey Greg,

There's a rumor going 'round here on the forum that you and Sean are in the works for another 1400 miles of track ... just the ticket needed to connect Sandpoint, ID to Los Angeles, CA !  Do tell ... do tell ...

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## tooter

Not too likely, tj... :laugh:

Sean is working on designing a saleable product prototype railbike. Then we're gonna shop it around to see if there might be any potential buying interest. Out here alone there are a* lot* of 7.5 inch gauge modellers, so we'll see what happens. 

I just finished the drive gear for the pull cart today...










I JB Welded the gear onto the one way clutch hub. 
Next is up is designing and building the pull handle mechanism.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Do you have confidence that the JB Weld will hold? I've never tried it for something that's going to have that much pressure on it.


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do you have confidence that the JB Weld will hold? I've never tried it for something that's going to have that much pressure on it.


No...  even though JB Weld is strong enough for engine blocks. 

Once it sets up hard, I'm going to drill holes and insert cut pins made out of nails and centerpunch them into place. I didn't want to drill the holes first because the gear has an eccentric hole in it and needs to be exactly centered in place. It's way too easy for it to creep around during drilling if it's loose. This way I don't need to be concerned, because with the very slow setting JB Weld, I had plenty of time to *center* the gear* exactly* where it belongs... and then when I drill, it'll be *rock hard*.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Strasburg PA set on it's way from Charles RO as well as a crossing with flashers. Can't wait just not looking forward to having a 3rd CW80 laying around.


----------



## hoscale37

I just got a new package of Conrail "Trail Vans" off of ebay a few days ago. Just got them in the mail yesterday. They even have different road numbers, which I thought was pretty cool.  (It's the little things)...

I also will have a decent size order of merchandise coming to me from Con-Cor after the first of the year; which will mostly be shipping containers and a few 40' Tractor Trailers with a few Semi Trucks to go along with them. 

I probably should have mentioned too, that I have also bought a few ebay pieces as well over the past couple of weeks. Slowly everything is coming together. 

Now I just need to finish cleaning up the basement, and get the necessary pieces to build my intermodal container layout


----------



## xrunner

Algoma Central "Way of the Bear" SD40 #182. I painted the handrails rails to match the real one.










and here it is in action!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Does yours run on gravel as well?


----------



## xrunner

gunrunnerjohn said:


> does yours run on gravel as well?


l o l.


----------



## Massey

Nice engine... Not so nice what happened to it. did they rebuild it or was that the end of the 182?

Massey


----------



## xrunner

Massey said:


> Nice engine... Not so nice what happened to it. did they rebuild it or was that the end of the 182?


Not sure. I know there are a few other pics of it out there. Do most engines that derail get repaired? Hard question to answer I suppose.


----------



## Massey

If the cost of repair is not too excessive then yea they get repaired. Kinda like a wrecked car. Most of the time if a loco gets a bent frame then it is toast. Body parts of engines are usually plentiful since engines with bent frames or fires can still have lots of good parts even if the damage makes the engine a total loss.

Massey


----------



## swiggy

*Athearn SD-45 D&RGW 5336/5327*

after the kinks......they run well.










kinks:

1. stripped coupler mount on frame? don't know fix?
2. all 3 front wheels out of gauge 
3. front solder broke 1st day (power to axle?????)

other than those annoying things, they seem weighted better and run really well:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner

I got the Kato 5327 in N scale here.


----------



## santafe158

I finally got the NYC RR lantern from 1944 that I picked out back in April. My parents hid it until my birthday on Friday. A really cool piece









I also just bought a bunch of O gauge freight cars from a fellow club member, but there're ten of them and I don't feel like photographing all of them


----------



## Massey

Love the lantern. I would love to get one from N&W. 

Massey


----------



## santafe158

Massey said:


> I would love to get one from N&W.


So would I. The clear glassed NYC isn't real rare so this one didn't cost so much.


----------



## Massey

I dont really care about rare or not just authentic and functional still.

Massey


----------



## tkruger

6 Locomotives and 4 cars for under $30 off EBay. Yet to test any. All the locomotives are complete except the F-Units. One is missing the powered truck and the other is missing the shaft to connect the trucks. The Athearn DD 40 is a dual motored one. Yellow critter is a Fleshman. And the two others are Marx.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Prices is right, that's for sure!


----------



## norgale

Some neat stuff there you two. Good looking lantern for sure. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser

TK,

I've see your newbies in your stand-alone threads. Now I understand where they've all come from. Nice bundled find.

TJ


----------



## tkruger

tjcruiser said:


> TK,
> 
> I've see your newbies in your stand-alone threads. Now I understand where they've all come from. Nice bundled find.
> 
> TJ


It was one of those poorly titled auctions with a one line description basically stating what you see is what you get. Real nice seller though. Contacted about shipping and they went out of there way to do it right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, this is "old", but it has new features. This is the Lionel 3470 Target Launcher upgraded with TMCC. I added lights front and rear, a flashing strobe on top, a warning alarm feature, and of course control of the motor. All the lighting and alarm are controlled from the CAB-1/Legacy controller. It also doesn't need D batteries to function anymore as well. 

The orange thing is a test balloon for the fan, I need to get the correct size.


----------



## tjcruiser

Is that supposed to launch a balloon of some type? I've never seen one of those before. Looks like the blue thing is original ... a mesh holder "cup", with fan blowing air up through the neck ???

It'll scare the <bleep> out of the cat, I'd bet!

TJ


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> Is that supposed to launch a balloon of some type? I've never seen one of those before. Looks like the blue thing is original ... a mesh holder "cup", with fan blowing air up through the neck ???
> 
> It'll scare the <bleep> out of the cat, I'd bet!
> 
> TJ


Lionel made it to go along with the missile launching stuff. A small balloon floated on the air stream created by the fan (even with the train moving) and you could launch missiles at it to knock it out of the air stream.


----------



## tjcruiser

That sounds way cool!

Ahh ... nothin' beat growin' up in the Cold War era, huh?!?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel has actually done a remake of it, they're all over eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-19824-ARMY-O-GAUGE-TARGET-LAUNCHER-CAR-OB-/380386874499

I'm experimenting with various balloons to see if I can find something that works and is cheaper than the repro target balloons.


----------



## hoscale37

*New Stuff*

Just got my shipping container order from Con-Cor. Mostly unlabeled shipping containers and a few OOCL containers. Also got two Transamerica Trailers. One of the Transamerica Trailers is going to be weathered off of a real-life Trailer that I photographed near my work that had some graffiti on it. I have attached the photo of the real-life trailer.


----------



## santafe158

Well, this was a deal I couldn't pass up. A nearly brand new Lionel JLC scale GG1 (and all metal at that) for $475. What an awesome engine.


----------



## tooter

That's a *beautiful* engine.:thumbsup:
...and it looks like it could pull a hundred cars. Does Lionel still use Magnatraction?


----------



## santafe158

choo choo said:


> That's a *beautiful* engine.:thumbsup:
> ...and it looks like it could pull a hundred cars. Does Lionel still use Magnatraction?


We pulled a bunch of doublestacks with it on the club layout yesterday (which my SD80 had a hard time pulling).

I don't think they used Magnatraction on the fancier engines, but I'm pretty sure they do on the postwar remakes.


----------



## inxy

My USPS man has been good to me the last couple of days. New arrivals are some trees, Doyle catalog and a 822 caboose.










B


----------



## tjcruiser

Inxy,

I have both the pre- and post-war Doyle catalogs. Great books. I use 'em so much, though, that the pages are starting to get a bit tattered. That, and the fact that I sleep with them tucked under my pillow! 

TJ


----------



## norgale

Just got these today after winning their auction on ebay. I've never bought any of these old trains before but I see many of you collecting them so I thought I'd give it a try.
These are in oretty good shape all in all but the paint is pitted and gone in some places. Can anyone say about what time period they might be from? I have no idea. Thanks .Pete
























Looking at the wheels I think these are from Lionel or was it Gilbert back then?

These came today too. They will have a different paint scheme for the BGC.


----------



## Massey

Nice little American Flyers. I tried to find some info about them but all I found was more of the same for sale. They seem to sell for about $30 each in decient condition. By the looks of the designs and construction I would venture a guess that they were produced in the 1950's or early 1960's. This is simply a guess I could be way off tho. But with the name Seattle and the cars being painted Emerald Green kinda gives them an at home feeling for me!


Massey


----------



## norgale

Thanks for that Massey. I like the little cars too. I paid $24 for the two including postage so i guess that's not bad. I'll have to look for more of these and an engine. maybe I can get a whole train going here. Do these run on Lionel track? Pete


----------



## Massey

American Flyer I thought was mainly S scale but I was looking and found some that were labled "O" scale. I honestly am not sure but I think that TJ or Gunrunner can be of more assistance than I.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed

Massey said:


> American Flyer I thought was mainly S scale but I was looking and found some that were labled "O" scale. I honestly am not sure but I think that TJ or Gunrunner can be of more assistance than I.
> 
> Massey


Or the KING of S....Mr Reckers might know.

You can measure the wheels to see if it is O or S.

These might have come with a wind up engine?


----------



## norgale

I need trucks and wheels for a couple of the passenger cars. Here is a pic of the metal frame off the New Haven observation car showing the post to which the truck would be attached. Question is what kind of trucks would fit this car? No name of a MFG on this one. Pete


----------



## shaygetz

Athearn Hi-f drive RDC1, you may still be able to get parts for it...You'll need the shafts and motor as well, those trucks are held on by the rubber band drive.


----------



## norgale

You mean it's supposed to be powered?


----------



## tkruger

norgale said:


> I need trucks and wheels for a couple of the passenger cars. Here is a pic of the metal frame off the New Haven observation car showing the post to which the truck would be attached. Question is what kind of trucks would fit this car? No name of a MFG on this one. Pete


I have two of those. Since I was unable to find the trucks for one I used the trucks from an old Athearn rubber band drive F unit. They are not prototypical but a working unit is better than one that cannot be run. The will make the car ride a bit higher though. Most people will never notice that the car has the wrong trucks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> You mean it's supposed to be powered?


Looks like one of the powered passenger cars to me.


----------



## gc53dfgc

That there is an RDC which is basically just an engine strapped to the top of a passenger car. So yeah it would be powered so you are now looking for a new motor system to install as well as trucks. Shouldn't be to costly though.


----------



## Massey

Hey guys! My car pool buddy just gave me some N scale equipment he had stored up in the attic for a few years. The newest piece of publication I found in the box was from 97. I recieved a few cars (8 or 9) and some misc track, a Tech II, books and a couple buildings. Here are a few pics.










































































Massey


----------



## inxy

The catalog is a used 2005 edition that looks like new for $8 including shipping. I'm like a kid in a toy store with the catalog. My only regret is that I did not buy one sooner. 

B


----------



## tjcruiser

I really like the weathering on the barn and silo!

TJ


----------



## Massey

Thanks TJ. I dont know what I am going to do with it all since I dont really model N. Right now the engine I do have and a few of the cars are doing loops around the TV on the entertainment center. My wife just rolls her eyes about it but the kids and I like it. 

Massey


----------



## hoscale37

Got some stuff recently. Shipping containers and the huge order that I got from auction coming to me by the end of the day today. Will post pictures this weekend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

RMT was having a sale, so I got a couple of depressed center flatcars with loads. These are O27 sized, but nice quality. They also come with a figure in each box, a nice touch.


----------



## hoscale37

Huge order arrived today!  Woo Hoo!! Holy Crap did I get a huge amount of train stuff! 

Two Trailers: CSX and Preferred 45
Boxcars
4 Container Cars
Brand New Atlas Turntable
Motor Drive for Turntable
Brand New Switches
Pushbutton Switches and Box

Alot of stuff....!!! And this isn't all of it. 

Pictures this weekend....


----------



## Big Ed

Man, John the belly of those cars almost scrape the rail.

hmmm, Bethlehem Steel.:thumbsup:

Free guys are nice even though they look like Zombies looking for something, the way their arms are reaching out. 

Nice cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy

*New box cars and container cars*

Hi everyone, Just got some new stuff ....... four box cars and some new container cars (5).

enjoy

D&RGW box cars










another D&RGW box car










TTX rail box car










.....and my container cars


----------



## norgale

gunrunnerjohn said:


> RMT was having a sale, so I got a couple of depressed center flatcars with loads. These are O27 sized, but nice quality. They also come with a figure in each box, a nice touch.


Two nice cars John but the guy riding along looks like he's dressed for the office rather than working on the railroad. Gonna have to straighten him out. Ha! Pete


----------



## flyernut

Nothing like new toys to make the day brighter...


----------



## Xnats

Dang Swig, Christmas in January  very nice though


----------



## xrunner

flyernut said:


> Nothing like new toys to make the day brighter...


Kato SD70MAC, CSX #727.

Needed some yellow on the front and rear railings, per research of the actual Engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Two nice cars John but the guy riding along looks like he's dressed for the office rather than working on the railroad. Gonna have to straighten him out. Ha! Pete


I wondered about his attire, but he's gonna' have to do the dirty work anyway!


----------



## hoscale37

hoscale37 said:


> Got some stuff recently. Shipping containers and the huge order that I got from auction coming to me by the end of the day today. Will post pictures this weekend.


Here are some photos of some of the stuff that I got over the weekend. This isn't even everything either. A bunch of new toggle switches and some other freight cars, manual turntable (never opened), and a building. Sorry about my photos being upside down...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well I did it, my first Legacy Steamer, the C&O 4-6-0. Looks and runs real nice, and has the Legacy features. I like the detailing on this one, better than most of my older TMCC steamers.



















*Nice detailing here and a dummy scale coupler. A touch of class, for double-heading they include a full size lobster claw in the box as well.*










*Nice detailing here. *










*They even did the coal right, they have real fake coal, not just a molding.*


----------



## santafe158

Nice looking engine John.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow!

You gonna' weather that white boiler shell? 

Kidding ... that thing is pristine ... excellent detail throughout.

I like the white/black color theme. Hmmm ... maybe a white/black 1681 in TJ's future?!?

Nice goodie ... enjoy!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I liked the color scheme as well, that's what initially caught my eye. I think the weathering will have to come naturally. I wonder how the C&O folks kept those clean?  :laugh:


----------



## inxy

Wow, very "NICE" !! Enjoy !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks all, I'm planning on enjoying it. My grandson is getting back from kindergarten soon, I'm sure he'll want to test it.


----------



## flyernut

Very nice


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds are great on the Legacy stuff, it's really as cool as it gets.


----------



## norgale

Really nice John. Love the color scheme. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks Pete, the paint job is what caught my eye first, and of course the Legacy stuff was what I wanted as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's been a long time in coming, I've had this one for several months, but it's had a checkered past! I bought it with the TMCC package installed, but it had no lights wired. Since this is a different package than I normally work with, I was measuring the outputs of the lighting channels to see what I had to wire up to get lights working.

Chapter 1: As luck would have it, the test wire I had plugged into the lighting connection escaped from my grasp and flipped under the PCB, promptly allowing the magic smoke to be released!   I took out the boards and determined that it had taken out at least one of the driver FET's. Of course, the way they're installed, you have to cut all four of them up to get one out. Then I had to round up the replacements, they are old and obsolete. I was fortunate that I found them on eBay, and they weren't too expensive, about $15 total. The short had also cooked a couple of traces on the PCB, so I had to repair those, and then solder in the new drivers. SUCCESS, the locomotive was alive again.

Chapter 2: I found some really neat red/white bi-color LED's, hadn't seen those before. They seemed perfect to wire up for combo ditch lights/marker lights. Wired up the whole control board and found out that the red/white LED's were defective, they'd fry with normal voltages and currents in short order. I replaced them all once and when the second set went up, that was the last straw! Since the whole lighting scheme was build around that board, I tossed it and ripped out the defective lights.

Chapter 3: Settled on my final lighting scheme, I use the smoke output (I don't have a smoke generator on this one) to drive a switchable circuit that will allow the MARS light, the cab lights, or the classification lights in any combination by stepping through the possibilities. Finally got that all build and installed, and put the project to bed finally!


----------



## norgale

Yaaaaa! Love that Cat. Now there's an engine that can> Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, for weeks I was wondering if this was the engine that couldn't!  It has the TAS TMCC package, guys that have since gone out of business, so it's a bit dicier to work on and repair.


----------



## tjcruiser

Sweet. Nice lookin' loco. Makes me wanna buy some CAT stock!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I liked the look of it when I saw it for sale, that's why I grabbed it in the first place. I just didn't realize what a PITA it was going to turn out to be before it was done.


----------



## norgale

That engine looks great just sittin'. Doesn't even have to move. Pete


----------



## hoscale37

Just got another box lot of track, rail joiners, wiring, and other odds and ends. 

I think I am set on everything.. now just need to get stuff on a table and get the layout going!


----------



## Xnats

Dang Byran your last box was quite an impressive haul. Nice to see you ready to start having some fun with the layout :thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

Well, there was an estate sale on the next block from me and the ad said there were trains. Of course I found a couple things.

A 1688 torpedo from the 30's. Just needed a good cleaning and lube and it's running great (ran fine before the cleanup too). We also managed to find the matching tender for it. My brother and I are going to try to get the matching freight cars for the set tomorrow morning. We got the engine and tender for $65 total (yes, they don't realize that the engine goes with the tender. 15 for the tender, 50 for the "engine car" as they called it) My brother paid for the engine, I chipped in for the tender . I'm still mostly broke from my GG1 purchase a couple weeks ago. I can't wait to see it running under the tree next year. Looks great on my postwar layout.

















I also found something for myself.
A Lionel 2472 N5 sheetmetal caboose from 1946-47. I paid $15


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, excellent shape for pre-war stuff!


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great, excellent shape for pre-war stuff!


It is in great shape. The mechanism cleaned up great. Didn't take much to wipe it down. Scrubbed the wheels with a damp toothbrush and they look great. Hopefully the cars are still there tomorrow for the set. My dad offered to pay for them since he hated to see a set broken up. We're going to do what we can to get them. Gotta get there early


----------



## hoscale37

Xnats said:


> Dang Byran your last box was quite an impressive haul. Nice to see you ready to start having some fun with the layout :thumbsup:



Yeah, I've been picking up all of the stuff that I need. Included in this latest box was an unopened package of track nails for mounting the track to the cork road bed. Also some unused wiring as well, HO Scale track bumpers. Just lots of good stuff. 

I've got to set some money aside to get the table build for the layout. I've now decided on a 6' X 8' Layout... 

I've been struggling to find a layout design and table size that is going to work in my basement...


----------



## tjcruiser

SantaFe,

I love 1688's. Looks like you found a beauty ... paint and finish looks great for its age. That's the early-generation kind with the "Lionel Jr" style motor. Glad she running smoothly!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You don't get many of those in that condition from the 30's without applying the TJ or T-Man refurb to them.


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> SantaFe,
> 
> I love 1688's. Looks like you found a beauty ... paint and finish looks great for its age. That's the early-generation kind with the "Lionel Jr" style motor. Glad she running smoothly!
> 
> TJ


Yep. Not bad for a 75 year old engine. I polished the rods and drawbar up with the dremel and a buffing wheel attachment and it looks good. The E-Unit is a bit sticky, but we don't really need to use it so I'm going to leave it alone (still not comfortable with rebuilding an E unit). The wiring could probably be redone, but the insulation is still solid enough that I'm not going to bother with that either. Nothing seems to be shorting out anywhere. Wish it was mine. My brother put more money than I did into it's purchase (I bought the tender ) so it's mostly his. I do get to play with it sometimes. Can't wait to get some cars to go with it tomorrow (my dad's contribution), it'll make a nice set under the christmas tree.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If the E-Unit is just sticking, it may just require some spray with contact cleaner or a similar solvent to clean it up. Rebuilding would come into play if the contacts were screwed up.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If the E-Unit is just sticking, it may just require some spray with contact cleaner or a similar solvent to clean it up. Rebuilding would come into play if the contacts were screwed up.


Need to get some money to buy some supplies . Right now it's using a light bulb borrowed from my MTH searchlight car so it has a headlight :laugh:

I should know this by now, but would a small spritz of WD-40 (I think we have some around here somewhere) loosen things up on the E unit?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not WD-40! I'm thinking of contact cleaner, it doesn't leave anything behind. WD-40 leaves a sticky mess behind! The contact cleaner will also help the drum contacts. Look for the silicon based stuff, it works well for most things like this for me.


----------



## santafe158

OK, didn't think WD-40 would do it, but worth asking before I ruined anything by trying


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WD-40 has a very specific purpose, and it's right in the label. WD (Water Displacement), the 40 is because it was the 40th formulation during development.

WD-40 is good for flushing water out of tight places, but you have to use a solvent to remove the remains of the WD-40 if you don't want thing to get gummy in a few months.


----------



## Southern

I just pick up some new old stock stuff this week. I did not need it but the price was right.



















Some of them are metal kits. I thin from the early 50's









This has never been opened!









Look at the price of a new Big Boy


----------



## Big Ed

One can never have enough trains especially if the price is right.

Nice find they look in new shape.:thumbsup:

Plasticville Hardware 1976, Super market 1974, 5&10 1975, Police 1978. 
I think.hwell:

I like the Big Boy.

Save the boxes for them?


----------



## Southern

The shot of the big boy box is not a big boy box. It is just an add for one on the side of one of the passenger car boxes. I wish I could get a new Big Boy for $59.98!


----------



## Southern

Now that I am older and smarter, I keep all the boxes for all of my trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a load of new stuff!


----------



## tjcruiser

*TJ jumps in with the Big Bad Old Boys ...*

HI guys,

I picked up some goodies at the Amherst train show this weekend (West Springfield, MA) ...

Here's a near clone to my beloved Lionel 1681's ... the precursor, actually, an Ives 1661E ... essentially the same shell, but an earlier motor. This one is missing wheels, a boiler front, and other life-critical stuff. But it followed me home for the whopping price of $2. Who could refuse a deal like that?!?











I haggled a bit on this one, too. A mangy, rusty, beat up Lionel 221. The motor didn't work at intial bench test, and it's missing a draw bar. Some life left in it, though, I think ...











And here's where I finally step in to rumble with the Big Bad Old Boys. My very first copper-coated prewar monster ... a Lionel 262. The motor wasn't working at the show, so I bought it with some hesitation. A quick bench test revealed bad wiring, and some jump leads got the motor running quickly. Another springtime restoration project, I hope ...











Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice haul there TJ, all of them look like they could come back to full function.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I spotted this, and I have a soft spot for PARR, so I bit. It's a like-new MTH SW-9 with ProtoSound 1 and dual motors. It was $99, a good price for this one.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*New Loco*

Hi
Just picked up a Santa Fe "Northern" 4-8-4  Went to go get some flex track and some paint and came home with another Locomotive...go figure


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

She's a brute, looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## trainbuffmargaret

*re anything new*

hi have just purchased a lima hammersley iron diesal.Has anyone else have one marg


----------



## tjcruiser

John -- 
good buy on that Penn, huh? Some custom LED lights in the works, maybe?


'Wanna -- 
hubba hubba ... that's some steamer. The drive wheels on that thing are ... well ... just plain sexy. I think I'm feeling a little excited just peeking!

TJ


----------



## Massey

TJ is that little black and red one a clockwork? It looks like it has a hole for a wind up key. Good haul all and all I like the one in the second pic. Looks like you are going to have some restoration fun here soon.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

No. The 1661 was a powered loco. What you're seeing are a pair (top/bottom) of open-ended brush-holder cans, along with an empty forward wheel axle bearing. As I briefly mentioned above, the 1661 is a precursor to the 1681 locos that you've seen me drool over ... essentially the same shell, but with an earlier Ives motor during the Lionel/Ives transition era.

As for projects ... *my dance card is full*, as they say!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Nice finds TJ, I was wondering if you got something while you were there.

Nice switcher John, what no box?

Love that Santa Fe!:thumbsup:

Ed has not bought anything in a while, I must be coming down with something.

Now I got to go find something to buy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Nice switcher John, what no box?


I liked the look of this one, so I decided to take it out of the box.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, by next week, I *may* have one of these, it's the Lionel Legacy Lionmaster 6-11207 PARR T1. I actually had one in my hands, it was sealed in the original shipping carton. When I opened it, it had obviously either gotten very wet at some point, or been stored in a damp place. There was mildew throughout the box and the train!  I had to send it back, such a shame. I found another one, so I'm stupid, I'll try again! 

This is just a preview.  With any luck, pictures next week!


----------



## tjcruiser

Cool lookin' chiseled nose on that beast.


----------



## Nolackofwanna

*T-1*

Hi
The T-1 4-4-4-4 Duplex brought to you by Baldwin and Raymond Loewy, its so sad that none of the real ones were 
saved but its nice to see the scale stuff is around so the memory of them remains...thats one neat Locomotive. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the great comments on my Santa Fe...I just couldn't leave it on the shelf ...you guys understand


----------



## santafe158

Hope you don't end up with the same one 

The T1's are cool looking engines. I saw one in the case at my LHS.


----------



## norgale

Strange looking beast with one set of wheels missing. Was there a particular reason for the wheel layout and the 'chisel nose'? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not sure why it was shaped like that or the wheel configuration. I was looking for a large Lionmaster locomotive to lend some "authority" to my steam const, and I saw this one and liked it. It's also PARR, which is one I'm partial to for obvious reasons. 

I'm going to try to do a video of this one when it comes in.


----------



## trainbuffmargaret

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


i have just bought a hammersley iron diesal loco and was wondering if anyone else has one marg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pictures!


----------



## norgale

Way to go John. Your building quite a stabe of engines there. Nice stuff too. Pete


----------



## NIMT

Shaygetz,
Sent this little guy to me a while ago as a Thank You.
Shay runs DC and I have all DCC so with his blessings I had to partially disassemble his build and install a DCC decoder, which turned out not to be a problem at all it had tons of room inside, even used a standard HO decoder.
I had to redo his LED light's because when I pulled it apart I killed a headlight and a taillight, It's a finely done kit bash and with just a little TLC I got it back to complete working order.
Thank you Shay for a cool piece of MOW / Fun equipment to run around the RR!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Way to go John. Your building quite a stabe of engines there. Nice stuff too. Pete


Well, I'm looking over the while set and probably going to divest myself of a couple of the older and/or less interesting ones. I plan on having about 25 or so, but I want some unique features. This one has the all the Legacy goodies, and the Vision whistle steam effect, should be really cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

NIMT said:


> Shaygetz,
> Sent this little guy to me a while ago as a Thank You.
> Shay runs DC and I have all DCC so with his blessings I had to partially disassemble his build and install a DCC decoder, which turned out not to be a problem at all it had tons of room inside, even used a standard HO decoder.
> I had to redo his LED light's because when I pulled it apart I killed a headlight and a taillight, It's a finely done kit bash and with just a little TLC I got it back to complete working order.
> Thank you Shay for a cool piece of MOW / Fun equipment to run around the RR!


That bus is very cool, what a great piece of work!


----------



## shaygetz

Glad you could figure out my wiring and get it to run DCC...the lights look great, glad I didn't glue them in too solidly...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

Nothing a Jackhammer, Dynamite and Sledge couldn't take care of!


----------



## shaygetz

NIMT said:


> Nothing a Jackhammer, Dynamite and Sledge couldn't take care of!


Oh...a bit more solid than you let on?:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

Yep you did a great job building it!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Now it'd all DCC up and rockin and a rolling...Still toying with putting a sound chip in it and playing their music...:laugh::laugh::laugh:
I'm hoping I can find another drive like that for another project I want to do!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Some days I just can't help myself.  I got this one for $100 including the caboose. The exterior is great, no dings or chips. It's equipped TMCC and Railsounds. The issues were the chuff switch didn't work and smoke didn't work. The chuff switch was an adjustment, and the smoke was the control Triac had been cooked. The caboose has a smoke unit and blinking beacon in the rear. I had to fix the smoke unit in the caboose, that required a little work, but it's back. All fixed and running like a champ.  Decent detailing on this one, and I always had s soft spot for Nickel Plate Road, just sounds neat.


----------



## NIMT

GRJ,
You better get to building!!! Your extensive collection of trains don't have a place to run! 
Gezzz buy me a plane ticket and I'll have your RR up and running in a week or two!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... Sounds like a plan.  Let me drop over to the discount travel site...


----------



## NIMT

Better yet Amtrax Please!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Perhaps you mean Amtrak?  I don't want you to take that long to get here.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Those are some seroius sexy 7's on the loco tag. Curvy! The yellow text looks great, especially on the tender.

Nice get!

TJ


----------



## norgale

The 'sevens' look like upsidedown 2's but would they do that to such a neat engine? Pete


----------



## shaygetz

norgale said:


> The 'sevens' look like upsidedown 2's but would they do that to such a neat engine? Pete


It's accurate to the road...my AHM/Rivarossi Berc in HO scale...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a great looking locomotive Shay, the lettering does look the same. I like the detailing on yours, very realistic looking.


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks, John....anything Rivarossi is my guilty pleasure...old Alessandro Rivarossi put his heart and soul into every model...:thumbsup: >>>http://www.rivarossi-memory.it/ENGLISH_VERSION/index_Eng.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He must have, some of the stuff you've posted looks like the real thing!


----------



## flyernut

shaygetz said:


> It's accurate to the road...my AHM/Rivarossi Berc in HO scale...


Excellent engine, scenery, and photography.I can get some good shots with my 35mm, but not with my digital.. Great shot..


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks Flyer, I do appreciate the kind words, it's taken on my switching module outdoors with a Canon Powershot SD1300 IS set on auto...


----------



## tkruger

shaygetz said:


> Thanks Flyer, I do appreciate the kind words, it's taken on my switching module outdoors with a Canon Powershot SD1300 IS set on auto...


Is that loco brass. I have one that is very similar but with a different funnel that is painted brass. Received it from a junk box at a show, other than the coupler I finally have it running.


----------



## shaygetz

tkruger said:


> Is that loco brass. I have one that is very similar but with a different funnel that is painted brass. Received it from a junk box at a show, other than the coupler I finally have it running.


This is a Rivarossi/Pocher "Genoa"...the domes and turnings are brass but the rest of the loco, including the stack, is plastic. The turnings are done so well you can even mount flags in the pilot stanchions. One of their finest works...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good looking plastic, that's for sure!  I've always wanted one of those, I keep looking at the *General*, but of course I'd want it to be TMCC...


----------



## tjcruiser

John, Shay --

On that Nickel Plate Bershire loco, what is the real-life function of the large square "dome" on top of the boiler? Is that a sand reservoir, with sandpipes going down to add friction to each wheelset ??? (Though I see 6 pipes, with 4 drive wheels ... )

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

There would have been booster engines in the trailing truck, I figure they may run there, though I'm not sure...


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> John, Shay --
> 
> On that Nickel Plate Bershire loco, what is the real-life function of the large square "dome" on top of the boiler? Is that a sand reservoir, with sandpipes going down to add friction to each wheelset ??? (Though I see 6 pipes, with 4 drive wheels ... )
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> TJ


Yes, that's the sand dome.


----------



## santafe158

Just found this picture. Looks like the rear two wheels have a sander in front of and behind them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5031664606


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Lionel Strasburg set came a few weeks ago. Ro supply is awesome. Went to the train show in white plains this past weekend and I picked up the Strasburg passenger expansion set as well. All still in the boxes. Very happy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> Yes, that's the sand dome.


Messy business running a railroad, sand all over the place.


----------



## tjcruiser

santafe158 said:


> Just found this picture. Looks like the rear two wheels have a sander in front of and behind them.


Ohh! That explains it! Shay & SanteFe ... thanks for the explanations. Sand dome, double jets on the rear two wheels. 1+1+2+2=6 pipes. Got it.

I love learning tidbits here ... many thanks, guys!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Tj, this is also a possibility?


----------



## tjcruiser

Sean,

Look at the real train photo in Santa Fe's post, above ... you can see the two-sand-jets-per-wheel setup pretty clearly.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Cool I couldn't see the pic very well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I got a "project" piece. Looks good, but I think this one will be nicer running TMCC.  I got it pretty cheap because the innards were an unknown, but it appears that charging the battery was all that was required. I did have to fix the smoke unit as well, now it smokes like a chimney. 

It's the MTH Southern Pacific Daylight with ProtoSounds 1. Got a brute of a motor in it, should be a good puller.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I got a "project" piece. Looks good, but I think this one will be nicer running TMCC.  I got it pretty cheap because the innards were an unknown, but it appears that charging the battery was all that was required. I did have to fix the smoke unit as well, now it smokes like a chimney.
> 
> It's the MTH Southern Pacific Daylight with ProtoSounds 1. Got a brute of a motor in it, should be a good puller.


Nice.. I had that same loco but in HO, along with 4 passenger cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It looks and sounds great, but I don't run conventional, so I either have to convert it or sell it.


----------



## tjcruiser

sweet !!!

Fabulous looking loco ... that SP design / graphics are one of my favorites. OK ... I admit it ... I'm jealous!


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks to a generous boxlot from one of the forum members, I was able to spend the day fixing some old/new timers up and give them a new lease on life...



















...Bachmann HO FT A unit...



















...Life-Like crane...










...Fleischmann bobber from the 60s...










...Marx boxcar from the 60s...










...this one trips me up, with sprung trucks, it's not AHM but the frame isn't Athearn either...I'll figger it out...eventually

Still got a ways to go, it'll keep me busy for a while...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger

shaygetz said:


> Thanks to a generous boxlot from one of the forum members, I was able to spend the day fixing some old/new timers up and give them a new lease on life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this one trips me up, with sprung trucks, it's not AHM but the frame isn't Athearn either...I'll figger it out...eventually
> 
> Still got a ways to go, it'll keep me busy for a while...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I have a set of 5 Athearn stock cars and that same caboose. All have those sprung trucks. The body is identical to an IC Athearn caboose but as you say the undercarage is different. 

I was thinking did Athearn make some for Cox or another company and change them slightly?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I love the look of this crane, I just bought one in O-scale that's appears to be the same crane!  I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## shaygetz

Me too, John...been wanting one for years...it's gonna look great sitting in the scrap yard weathered like my other one....


----------



## flyernut

shaygetz said:


> Me too, John...been wanting one for years...it's gonna look great sitting in the scrap yard weathered like my other one....


Just by looking at the picture, I knew who took the shot.. Nice!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You do have a way with the landscaping, great shot!

I don't think mine will look that realistic, but we'll see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I ordered the kit to convert this to TMCC, so I'll have to find some passenger cars to go along with it.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I ordered the kit to convert this to TMCC, so I'll have to find some passenger cars to go along with it.


You have a wheel off the track.

You better get that layout going John.
With all the trains your getting your going to run out of room for the table.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good thing I didn't put any power on that at the time. I didn't notice that the wheel was off. 

I'm selling a couple of the O27 locomotives to make room for some of these.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good thing I didn't put any power on that at the time. I didn't notice that the wheel was off.
> 
> I'm selling a couple of the O27 locomotives to make room for some of these.



The front bogie on the tender looks off too, maybe it is just the picture.

Sure will look nice making it's way around the layout. Up the helix around the top back down, horn blowing, brakes squealing, smoke pouring from the stack.

I know...I know.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hard to say Ed, it's back in the box now, so there is no track alignment issue!


----------



## hoscale37

I've bought so much stuff over the past four weeks, that I have honestly lost track of how much stuff I have actually bought. (Yes, I have model railroading sickness. I hear it is curable though  )

I've picked up some boxcars, and other various HO Scale related items. I'll have to sit down and snap some photos of all of the stuff that I have bought. 

Now I just need to get to the store to get the materials to BUILD my layout table...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

hoscale37 said:


> I've bought so much stuff over the past four weeks, that I have honestly lost track of how much stuff I have actually bought. (Yes, I have model railroading sickness. I hear it is curable though


I hear a bullet through the brain will cure it. I haven't heard of other cures though, so if you have one, please let us know.


----------



## hoscale37

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I hear a bullet through the brain will cure it. I haven't heard of other cures though, so if you have one, please let us know.


 Well, you could put everything under lock and key, and misplace the key...


----------



## flyernut

hoscale37 said:


> Well, you could put everything under lock and key, and misplace the key...


Or just give it all to me...


----------



## Southern

I got a 1920 Rolls Royce for the layout.









The detail is very god but the drivers door is a ***** to get in and out of. 









The big one is in our shop for some small stuff. It actually runs very well.


----------



## tjcruiser

Sweet ride! Love those monster headlamps bookcasing that classic grille.


----------



## hoscale37

*Get Anything New*

Add this to my collection. Just got this in another online auction. Just received it today. $31.00 plus shipping. A complete Model Power Set. The Signal Bridge is still in the plastic wrap, never opened, and the power supply still has the plastic twist tie on it. All of the cars and engine look to be brand new. 

Score


----------



## tooter

shaygetz said:


> ...this one trips me up, with sprung trucks, it's not AHM but the frame isn't Athearn either...I'll figger it out...eventually
> 
> Still got a ways to go, it'll keep me busy for a while...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey Shay, 

I also thought that your caboose was Athearn as I have a few of exactly that same model with the sprung trucks and metal ladders for shortys...


----------



## tooter

Got a nifty track gauge to help me lay the rails...


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Greg,

I thought the premade ties and dog (?) clamp mounts on the ties were manufactured such that they locked the rails into the proper gauge to begin with?  Perhaps it's just a question of accuracy/tolerance???

TJ


----------



## tooter

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> I thought the premade ties and dog (?) clamp mounts on the ties were manufactured such that they locked the rails into the proper gauge to begin with? Perhaps it's just a question of accuracy/tolerance???
> 
> TJ


Yes it is... the plastic rail plates are made so that if you screw the rails onto the plates, the track will be in gauge, but they don't* hold* the rails in place *while* you're screwing them down. It's especially useful in holding the curved rail sections while they are being screwed down. Makes trackwork a* lot* easier.


----------



## inxy

Athearn ;http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATHEARN-IN-MINIATURE-PENNSYLVANIA-CABOOSE-KIT-980-765-/250997490069

B


----------



## tjcruiser

choo choo said:


> Yes it is... the plastic rail plates are made so that if you screw the rails onto the plates, the track will be in gauge, but they don't* hold* the rails in place *while* you're screwing them down. It's especially useful in holding the curved rail sections while they are being screwed down. Makes trackwork a* lot* easier.


Ahh ... I get it. So you have say a dozen ties pre-positioned, and then the gauge jig "locking" the extended rails in proper gauge off the dangling end. Then, grab drill-driver, and screw those dozen pairs of dogs down tight. Clever.


----------



## tkruger

inxy said:


> Athearn ;http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATHEARN-IN-MINIATURE-PENNSYLVANIA-CABOOSE-KIT-980-765-/250997490069
> 
> B


That does have the shell like Shays and some others of ours. What we are questioning is where did the sprung trucks and different style of under carriage come from? Other than a set of stock cars I have not seen this on other Athearn cars.


----------



## shaygetz

Some ancient artifacts...

...2 Lindsay HO power drives from the 1950s, their tag line was "A Teaspoon of Power". Not bad for early 1950s motor tech....










And an incomplete but mostly there drive train for an Alco Models HO scale Union Pacific C-855A by KMT/Kumata.










I may have to scratch build one now that the hard work is done...:thumbsup:

All were fiddled together from a very nice box of kibbles and bits I recently purchased that has been a treasure trove of ancient HO tech.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have the power train covered!


----------



## tjcruiser

Are those flywheels I'm seeing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Are those flywheels I'm seeing?


Yep! Pretty significant ones it would appear.


----------



## tjcruiser

Was that uncommon back in the '50's for HO motor technology? I know newer motors are tricked out with flywheels, but I didn't think that was the norm for stuff of that vintage. (Though my knowledge here is very, very fuzzy.)

Educate me!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Don't know how common it was, but those are pretty unmistakable flywheels.  I've seen it on pictures of other old HO stuff, so I suspect it wasn't unknown.


----------



## shaygetz

Flywheels were there, just not common...when your average motor kit cost half a week's wages and your average brass locomotive 2 weeks, you had to doll it up with something. These drives are sweet, the Lindsays are especially impressive when you consider their size in 1952...the little boogers are buzzing beasts...


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the info, guys.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Finally!!! My Lionmaster PARR T-1 came back from Lionel, all fixed and running!  Here's it's first test run, we didn't want to put too much of a strain on it, so it just has a few cars. 

I didn't turn on the main smoke, it was smoking me out, but you can see the whistle smoke whenever it blows, very cool looking. 






The tender is as long as the locomotive, they must have wanted this to be a long range train!


----------



## Big Ed

You have to wear an engineers hat to run that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It is a big sucker, the largest thing I run on my RR.  It actually handles O31 curves, which was a requirement for anything coming in the door. The loco and tender are over 26" long. I did don my engineer's hat for the run...


----------



## Xnats

That is nice John, all the engines you got the past few weeks are nice. You sure have been on a spending spree :thumbsup: ,lol :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I am selling off some other stuff that I realize I probably won't want to run. I'm trying to keep the spending and selling in balance. 

This is the most I've ever spent on a locomotive, and one of the few I've gotten brand new. I'm sold on the Legacy features, they're very cool.


----------



## tjcruiser

Fabulous looking steamer, John. I really like the nose on that thing. Great sounds, too!


----------



## santafe158

The PRR certainly had some beautiful locomotives. I was drooling over a documentary on PRR/NJT GG1 #4877 in it's last days of operation tonight. Just amazing machines.

Can't wait to get my Lionel 4925 G running on the club layout with my recently acquired freight train (a bunch of cars I bought off of a fellow club member) in a couple weeks. I think that engine blew my train budget for the next few years. I'm happy though. It's a beautiful, heavy model.

Now to start saving for college and other important stuff... 

I think I posted pictures when I got it, but here's another for fun.









And a drawing my 13 year old brother is working on for me. He's still got some work to do, but it's looking pretty good to me. I think that beam over the rear pantograph is going to end up being a catenary support. He just started shading it in today so it's not quite finished.


----------



## tjcruiser

santafe158 said:


> And a drawing my 13 year old brother is working on for me. He's still got some work to do, but it's looking pretty good to me.


... and looking VERY good to me, too! Quite the talented artist!

TJ


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> ... and looking VERY good to me, too! Quite the talented artist!
> 
> TJ


I agree TJ. I totally wasn't expecting it to turn out that well when he started. My dad bought him a sketch pad to keep him from doodling on his school papers. I plopped the GG1 down on the table in front of him and told him to draw it :laugh:. Surprisingly he actually did it, and did a great job. The GG1 definitely isn't an easy engine to draw with it's curvy body and electrical equipment. Not to mention all the running gear underneath.

I'm definitely in a PRR loving phase right now though. I'm up to four PRR lettered engines (Lionel Mikado Jr, Lionel BB1, Lionel GG1 and my Lionel 736 berkshire)


----------



## kursplat

this thread is turning into "get anything new on the PRR?" 

those are some beautiful engines gunrunnerjohn & santafe158


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Fabulous looking steamer, John. I really like the nose on that thing. Great sounds, too!





kursplat said:


> this thread is turning into "get anything new on the PRR?"
> 
> those are some beautiful engines gunrunnerjohn & santafe158


Thanks guys, I'm pretty happy with this one now that it's actually running. It had to go back to Lionel, but they turned it around pretty quickly. 

If you remember the story, this is the second one of these I bought, the first one came sealed in the master carton and it was soaking wet and all mildewed inside! I sent that back and tried again. 

The sound on this one really sounds like a large locomotive, and I guess this one qualifies.


----------



## xrunner

Got these today. Really needed the intermodal crane for my layout, finally found one I liked. The other one will be for a junk yard.

Says "Easy-To-Build" on the box - LOL. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

I am lovin' this piece.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Need a crane to get that one back on the tracks?


----------



## swiggy

*New SLRG Dash 8 40-B atlas....really nice*

hey everyone, just got this atlas dash 8 40-B. Pain to get the shell off, but otherwise a phenomenal vehicle.


----------



## norgale

Nice looking engine Swiggy. Appears ready to pull a hundred cars. I think I'd paint the handrails the same color as the lettering just to set them off a bit. Of course I can't leave anything alone when I get something new. It's kinda like I have to put my mark on it somehow. That's a great engine to have on any pike. Nice. Pete


----------



## tankist

it is a great engine. i was never able to remove the shell form my so i know what you mean.


----------



## swiggy

I think I' keep it looking like this New paint:thumbsup:....Tankist...I almost broke the shell putting in my DCC decoder, but I think she survived

http://www.drgw.net/gallery/SLRG8542/IMG_6656


----------



## Xnats

That is nice Swiggy, love the color. Grats :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well she hasnt arrived yet (I want her to so bad) but BNSF 525 is on her way to my shed, in transit so Ill get pics up as soon as I get her unboxed 

its a Dash 8-40BW


----------



## New Berlin RR

shes in the post scheduled to arrive today  pic coming soon!!


----------



## Southern

*UP caboose*

I won an Ebay action for .99 cents. No shipping local pick up at my local grocery store.










A few day later, or a few years in model train time. i added "glass" to the windows by cutting up the plastic that my razors came in.


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southern

the funny thing is I do not model UP. i do have one UP deisel. #70 From when I was a kid. It needs a new shell.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just picked up a pair of these babies, the T.T.U.X articulated cars. You can reconfigure the two pairs to have one that has four trailers, the extra parts are in the box. These were an OGR forum purchase, they came NIB.


----------



## Jimmy

Just got this MTH Premiere Chessie 50 foot airslide hopper. It has many separately applied details. I just love the Chessie logo!


----------



## tooter

I got an old fashioned railroad crossing sign a while ago and just put it up today...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very cool, pretty soon it'll be a real railroad!  You just have to get that truck out of the picture.


----------



## [email protected]

I finished the burger stand today. I plan to add people and a rotating sign. I will also soften the interior light.


----------



## tooter

Great atmosphere, td... :thumbsup:

I like that flourescent light look inside.

Greg


----------



## tankist

Greg, this is awesome!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've had this for a few weeks, been doing a little upkeep on it. It's a scale Southern Pacific 4-4-2 Atlantic, the Lionel 6-28070. 

It's equipped with the original Odyssey speed control which has problems when it has a power glitch due to dirty track or switches. In addition, the pickup rollers are close together which allows this to happen more often than with many locomotives. I'm thinking of running power from the tender to the locomotive to minimize the incidents of any power interruptions.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice lookin' SP, John.

Awesome RR Crossing, Greg! You need to add a posted speed limit!

TD -- Neat retro' burger joint. I'm intrigued to see what burger price you post!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Southern

[email protected] said:


> I finished the burger stand today. I plan to add people and a rotating sign. I will also soften the interior light.


 I realy like that stand.
What did you use for the lights?


----------



## [email protected]

That light is a Dollar Tree reading lamp. The switch is about 6" from the light.


----------



## cabledawg

Been piling stuff for awhile now. Got a Spirit of 76 complete set for Christmas (wife found it on CL!) and bought a few goodies from ebay. Then I went crazy and bought a half truckload of stuff from some folks on here and increased my rolling stock by almost 200%  Just some pics of what I got (Sorry they arent very good, but I have limited light in the room until my big shop lights get unpacked)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have certainly increased your stock!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I didn't post these here before, I entered them in the Loco of the week, but this is the new Legacy PARR U28C "U-boat". My "fleet" of Legacy locomotives has grown to five.


----------



## New Berlin RR

well I didn't increase my rolling stock by 200% (yet) but I did increase it by at least 1%...I think...got my self (for the price of 1) two (2) BN cars, one open gondola and a closed tanker (has metal frame) of some kind...not sure what its called


Pics soon...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New Berlin RR said:


> closed tanker (has metal frame) of some kind...not sure what its called


Tanker?


----------



## New Berlin RR

its a boxy type, I know they are called something other then tanker...pics are being uploaded now

EDIT: pics...


----------



## santafe158

My "New" track cleaning train. Consists of a couple of old Lionel gondolas I got from a fellow club member in a box of parts. One I believe was a postwar gondola (metal frame), the other is a modern one. Both were weathered into DT&I MOW paint before I got them. I turned one into a track cleaning car based on some plans shared on another forum. Mine still needs the scotchbrite pad to do the actual cleaning, but the spring system seems to work OK. I may add a tank car in the future.


































Hopefully the Docksider the same member is lettering to DT&I for me will be strong enough to pull it. I used a couple of K-Line GG1 power trucks (diecast ones from the same box of parts) for ballast in the cleaning car to hold the springs down. So far they seem to do the job.


----------



## Kwikster

New Berlin RR said:


> its a boxy type, I know they are called something other then tanker...pics are being uploaded now
> 
> EDIT: pics...


Those are called hoppers. The one with the open holes in the bottom looks as if it may have been an operational type.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New Berlin RR said:


> its a boxy type, I know they are called something other then tanker...pics are being uploaded now.


It's called a covered hopper.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Just bought this recently, a HO-scale Western Maryland GP40. I now have two complete themed trains, the other being Canadian National.

-J.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice bright colors, you can certainly see that one coming!


----------



## [email protected]

I have have moved into the DCC neighborhood...barely...


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice bright colors, you can certainly see that one coming!


Yesh! And it's very quick too, and has awesome pulling power 

-J.


----------



## hoscale37

*Some stuff for the layout...*

Bought all of this stuff over the weekend at the train show in Cincinnati.

2 RailBox Box Cars, one was weathered ($5.00), the other was brand new ($10).
1 Southern Box Car, unassembled in the box for $5.00

1 Santa Fe Engine (6380), Runs Good ($15)
1 Family Lines System (SCL 1402), Runs Good ($20)

2 Engine Shells ($2)

The Engine Shells I am going to use for a "Make your own Engine" project further down the road. Most likely it will be without a road name on it and will be just an engine or two that will serve as utility/switcher type engines.


----------



## Ranger

I just added a drop in sound decoder to the pride of my fleet this past weekend.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Not sure if this is good or not, but just got a set of 11 Burlington Northern cars, caboose and engine, (a train set essentially) 9 cars to add to my existing train 

anyways, I got them for $40.49 so thats about $3.680 per car  so I guess thats still a deal, bargain wise...so yea Ill be taking pics and posting them once i get them in my hands!!

also gonna be getting a euro (UK) train soon and a BN diesel (older unit) and a steam train!


----------



## mopac

We had a pretty big train show in St Louis this past weekend. Lots of vender
tables loaded with goodies. I almost didn't go cause the model train account was 0.00. Wife gave me $30 and said see you back soon. I told her it wouldn't take long. I was gone about 2 hours and got a few goodies for $28.00.

3 athearn used 40 ft high cube box cars with metal wheels and 
kadees no boxes $10
1 proto 50 ft box car with metal wheels and kadees $4
2 athearn new and unbuilt 40 ft coal hoppers in box $5
1 athearn used mopac (imagine that) bay window caboose
with metal wheels and kadees and a different road number than
my others in box $2.50
1 athearn used impak 5 car set except this was a 4 car set 1 missing
with kadees in box retail $9 $2.50 
1 athearn new and unbuilt 40 ft flat car in box $4.00

9 good cars for $28.00 was not bad. Ha Ha Ha, you shop a little harder when you don't have much money with you.


----------



## Prospect193

My latest buy!! 





























What do you think??

Pat


----------



## Prospect193

sorry missed one!!!


----------



## norgale

I think that's a real beauty. Nice and clean and the detail is great. I'm looking at the steam pipe that goes to the cylinders in the middle of the engine. Shouldn't it be connected to those cylinders somehow? Is that pipe for steam going into or out of the cylinders? Nice catch Prospect. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He looks like a "big" Boy.


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet lokey, Pat...I've found they tend to pull better with all toes on the rails though...

...just sayin'...


----------



## Travisfromne

now correct me if im wrong, im not used to old steam engines.. but that would be a 2-6-2?


----------



## Prospect193

Shay,

Yes I noticed that after I posted the pics!!! I was just too excited to show you guys!!!My 7 yr old is gonna be so thrilled when he sees this one!! It's still at work waiting for tsunami install.

It's a 2-6-6-2 by the way Travis!!!

Thanks 
Pat


----------



## Travisfromne

hey I was close, Im just used to the Diesels,


----------



## shaygetz

Just having fun Pat...I could tell you were pretty stoked...:thumbsup: I can sell everything but my articulateds.

Travis, there were two kinds of articulateds: simple or "Mallets" (mal-LAY), that reused steam from the rear cylinders to the larger front ones, and compounds, they used steam fed to both cylinders at the same time. In both cases, each section is a separate engine that simply shares a boiler. It was not unsual for them to be broken down to two separate locomotives at rebuild if deemed necessary.

The C&O called these "Simple Simons". The C&O, being an old eastern road using the same narrow tunnels first bored in the 1840s, had to be careful how wide their locos were. Because they had wide boilers and huge steam chests that needed a steady dose of high pressure steam, the air pumps had to be moved to the front of the smokeboxes, earning the name 'flying pumps'. This proved very popular with railfans and brass hats alike and had their shops modifying all their locos like this at rebuilds.

I'll shut up now...


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He looks like a "big" Boy.


More like a Allegheny...


----------



## santafe158

flyernut said:


> More like a Allegheny...


Not quite.

An Allegheny is a 2-6-6-6 and was slightly more powerful than a big boy was.


----------



## Prospect193

I'm doubly blessed a new loco and a history lesson about it!!! 
Thanks Shay!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## NIMT

Here is a great web site for some answers in the world of steam power!
The "Largest" Steam Locomotive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How about a nice PARR K-4? This is a full 1:48 scale from MTH, it was converted to TMCC before I got it. I did some work on the wiring and lighting, it's ready to go to work. It's a brute, weighs about 12 pounds and has a really huge Pittman motor to haul it along.


----------



## [email protected]

I have big plans for the bug.


----------



## [email protected]l.com

This was so ugly that I had to paint it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Sheryl's asleep. I can break out the sack.*

Man! Is it a bad sign when you post something to this thread three days in a (rut)row? 

The el Cheapo Deluxe Bachmann A & B are both straight DC. All the big boys are in the shop, being converted to DCC. The FTs will be weathered and fiddled with.









The junk car was .99¢ plus $97.50 S&H. Pretty good, huh? The Chooch heavy boiler and gears are just for fun.

























:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett

[email protected] said:


> The junk car was .99¢ plus $97.50 S&H. Pretty good, huh?


Lot of truth in that comment.:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16676
> 
> 
> The junk car was .99¢ plus $97.50 S&H. Pretty good, huh? The Chooch heavy boiler and gears are just for fun.


Man I sure hope you didn't pay that much for the shipping. You probably could have bought yourself a real rusted out old car for that kind of money.:laugh:


----------



## Southern

I got an other Rivarossi Y6B. The new one is the only one that still has it's bell.


----------



## cabledawg

Hey Southern, how tight of a curve will those big guys run through? I have minimum 22"R on the plans for the new layout, but that wont be started until this winter. SO inthe meantime, I have 18"R and my son is wanting some bigger steamers. Sean gave me a neat 4-8-4 but it binds on the turns and the trailing wheels tend to jump track. But I was thinking those articulateds (sp?) look like they might fit the bill for us. Just wonderin.........


----------



## Southern

I am not sure. I do know that they will take some tight turns. I have some 18r track and they do not care one bit. They do need code 100 track.

Shay will pop in on this, he loves them to.:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> Man! Is it a bad sign when you post something to this thread three days in a (rut)row?
> 
> The el Cheapo Deluxe Bachmann A & B are both straight DC. All the big boys are in the shop, being converted to DCC. The FTs will be weathered and fiddled with.
> 
> View attachment 16676
> 
> 
> The junk car was .99¢ plus $97.50 S&H. Pretty good, huh? The Chooch heavy boiler and gears are just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 16677
> 
> 
> View attachment 16678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16679
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Indeed I must also be in this rut as I got 11 train pieces (1 engine 8 cars and 1 caboose) on the way AND an iPad yesterday, train was shipped today if that counts for something...


----------



## tooter

Got this new old time Fleischmann passenger car with spoked wheels off an ebay auction for $12.50... 










It'll get Kadees so as to couple up with the rest of the European rolling stock.


----------



## sstlaure

Got a Heljan Sanding rack kit, a couple pikestuff service platforms and an overhead crane kit for outside of my diesel shop. My Dad also dropped off a custom grain hopper detailed in LMRC (Lansing Model Railroad Club) "Hogsback Route" colors and graphics. It's an Accurail kit upgraded with metal wheels and Kadee couplers. I'll have to take a pic when I get home. Should look real nice in with my other hoppers.


----------



## shaygetz

Southern said:


> Shay will pop in on this, he loves them to.:laugh:




They'll take 18" quite nicely...albeit while looking pretty silly doing it...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Good heavens Shay. Is there no end to the beauty of your engines and photography? Fabulous picture there Bob. Outstanding. Pete


----------



## Carl

Shay, very nice paint job. Choo Choo, I to enjoy the British rolling stock. My N Scale collection of Private Party cool wagons is beginning to overgrow itself.


----------



## tooter

I know what you mean... 
I've been collecting the old Era I and II rolling stock just because I like the spoked wheels... :laugh:


----------



## cabledawg

shaygetz said:


> They'll take 18" quite nicely...albeit while looking pretty silly doing it...:thumbsup:


I know they'll look a little goofy, but every steamer we have right now is either 0-6-0 or 0-4-0 excluding the 4-8-4 that doesnt like the 18's. Just wanted somthing a little bigger we can run now until the new layout gets built


----------



## norgale

Choo Choo those are really neat trains.Love the hopper car. Nice stuff. Pete


----------



## santafe158

Just bought this MTH Railking PRR N5c "Cabin Car" (PRR's term for caboose) on ebay last night to go with my Lionel scale GG1 locomotive. At $33 including shipping, I think it was a good deal. The people on another forum say it's made from the same (or very similar) tooling as the premier line ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, I saw an old Lionel caboose that had those yellow railings painted on, now I know where they got the idea.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, I saw an old Lionel caboose that had those yellow railings painted on, now I know where they got the idea.


Yeah. According to the OGR guys, it's a scale caboose. I'll see when it gets here. Ebay sent an email today saying it's marked as shipped so it should be a few days to get here from Georgia. Can't wait.


----------



## lears2005

Just bought a brodway limetied 2-8-2 steam loco off a nother fourm for 60.00 the guy said that the sound works but can not get the decoder to respond when he puts in the loco address I will get some pic up as soon as I get it. man I think I got a good deal we will see.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Nevermind, different engine and seller. I believe you could just reset a CV in programming to reset it to a factory address of 3 of you can't figure out the address. Sounds like a good haul to me Lears for a 300+ engine new.

So um... I bought a bunch of NYC engines and passenger cars from High Iron and am quite pleased with them. I will have pics and a video within the next month whenever lent is over.


----------



## lears2005

Ya thats what I was thinking I am going to try that when I get it


----------



## Travisfromne

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## gc53dfgc

You really gonna make me do that huh? Alright, I will get a pic of all the new toys in my roster tomorrow.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Travisfromne said:


> pics or it didnt happen


_voice similar to al Capone:_ Yea...see....yea....pics or it never existed see....yea.....


----------



## [email protected]

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

This is too funny. I will try to get a closeup. Whomever tried to build this before me did a classic botch job. They've glued the landing gear into the supercharger wells...on the TOP of the engine pods.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just received a forum score of a bunch of nice quality MTH rolling stock. Two smoking tankcars (really cool), and a bunch of varied rolling stock.  The smoking tankcars have a fan driven smoke unit, they put out quite a cloud. 










*The Kona Coffee is one of the smoking tankcars*



















*Here's the other smoking tankcar, the second picture with a backdrop so I could try to photograph the smoke.*


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey John,

Excellent graphics on several of those cars.

Where does the "smoke" come out? Is it intended to look like some sort of gas vapor pressure bleed out of the top dome?

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

*The DS Central gets an upgrade.*

So the DS Central Railway recently entered a merger with NYC to buy off several of their locomotives as well as sharing new gained track-age rights. The DS Central is also in the planning stages of a massive expansion of their current track-age to make to good use the new found fleet of engines and will be sharing land with the NYC. So without further a due I bring you the new engines of the DS Central, closer to a complete new fleet that could handle its own division. 









Brand new DCC controlled NYC F7 A&B set for the short haul freights.








A new DCC&Sound controlled NYC SW-7 for future switching duty's on the DSC.








Top of the line DCC&Sound controlled NYC F3 A&B set for the long haul passenger trains of the future DS Central Passenger division.








New DCC Controlled BNSF GP60M engine for local freight runs of a few cars.








EMD SD60 Demonstrator DCC&Sound controlled unit on lease to the DSC for operation with the newly bought BNSF SD60 DCC&Sound controlled unit for use on long haul freights or long trains.
























A used DCC-DCC&Sound-DCC controlled A-B-A set of NYC E8 engines being shared in the NYC Coalition for the premier passenger line the Morning Dawn.








A SF Century engine destined for scrap will now serve a post life on the DS Central as a helper engine supplying extra horsepower for mountain climbs and added braking force.
















Chesapeake & Ohio as well as Conrail have recently expressed interest in the DS Central lines and as a gift of their interest and future hopes for friendship donated a C&O as well as a Conrail bay window caboose for use on special trains including tourist excursions.
















A new NYC DCC&Sound controlled E8 class engine that was recently bought for the DS Central for its own passenger train called the Midnight Express.








A DCC controlled RS-3 locomotive owned by the NYC in use on the DS Central tracks and for local yard work and also with conjunction to the DS Centrals own bought NYC RS-2/3 for local freights. 
















The DS Central's biggest and riskiest move ever, the buying of a new SP owned DCC controlled U50 class engine for hauling record breaking freight all by itself to keep crew and maintenance costs down.









Some shots of the new freight engines in the yard.

































An aerial shot of three of the new heavyweight passenger cars that have arrived from the NYC shops for the DS Centrals local passenger services. 

And a few shots of the passenger cars on their first run full of passengers enjoying the day.

















So the DS Central is always growing this time a little more than normal.

The following engines were bought off of High Iron: NYC F7 A&B set, NYC F3 A&B set, NYC SW-7, NYC E8 DCC&Sound, and the NYC light grey RS-3 yard engine.

The E8 A-B-A DCC-DCC&Sound-DCC set was bought at a railway auction (AKA Train show)

and the BNSF GP60M, SD60, and the EMD Demonstrator SD60 were bought off of Dozer who has gone missing.

The SP U50 and NYC Dark RS-3/2 was bought by me, the founder of the DS Central Railway. So there, pics and it happened.


----------



## cabledawg

Wow GC, that's alot of motive power! Very nice haul :thumbsup:

My new addition isnt as impressive, and technically I didnt get it. THe boys were over helping a neighbor and he gave them an old Tyco F? SF A unit. Front motor drive only, 4 wheel pickup, weighs a ton and after a little cleaning, it came back to life and took off. It sounds horrid, but it does run. Not bad for being in storage for the last 20-30 years 

One question: has anyone ever taken these Tyco locos and added a second motor drive to the rear, replacing the weighted truck? I think I'm going to buy another one and do just that. It'll still be 4 wheel pickup, but it'll have 8 wheel drive. Other wise it'll go in consist with my Spirit of 76 Tyco locos so combined forces should give them enough oomph to pull a line of cars. Or at least that's the plan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Excellent graphics on several of those cars.
> 
> Where does the "smoke" come out? Is it intended to look like some sort of gas vapor pressure bleed out of the top dome?
> 
> TJ


Right TJ, the smoke comes out the center like it was venting. The LOX car would obviously be venting something other than real smoke, or I'd want to be a long ways away!  I don't know what the Kona Coffee car is venting for real, but I'll bet it smells like coffee! 

When you see them in person, you get a real stream of smoke coming out, MTH did it right.


----------



## tjcruiser

GC -- You're stepping up in style! Those are some sweet looking additions!

Dawg -- I have an old Tyco SF, but if I recall, my drive was on the rear truck, with a dummy in the front ... opposite of yours. The coupler mount had broken off years ago, and there she sat ... castrated! But a year or so ago, I ebay bought a clone junker, and swapped out the rear truck/drive. I still have the "second" ebay loco, now with the castrated truck/drive. Would that help you with parts at all? I can check with more detail on Monday, if you're interested.

John -- _coffee_ scented smoke ... NOW you're talkin'!!!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> John -- _coffee_ scented smoke ... NOW you're talkin'!!!


It's your morning wake-up call.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The last of my recent rolling stock purchase, it came in two waves.  These are also all MTH RailKing cars. You'll notice the emphasis on tank cars, I have a lot of boxcars, so I lean to tank cars and gondolas.


----------



## santafe158

Tank cars and gondolas are favorites of mine. I put a short train of tank cars behind my Lionel PRR Mikado Jr with a Lionel PRR N5c caboose at the end and it looked awesome. Just something different. Right now I have a train of boxcars behind my Conrail SD80MAC's and my Atlas Pere Marquette gondola and Lionel Conrail heritage tanker parked behind my Lionel BB1's on a siding. Looks cool.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice thing about tank cars is you don't have to worry about having loads for them!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice thing about tank cars is you don't have to worry about having loads for them!



But do they smoke?

Nice additions.

You too gc53. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nope, this duo of tank cars just rolls.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nope, this duo of tank cars just rolls.


Like some say,
It looks so unrealistic.......without graffiti. Huh.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, that's a cross I'll just have to bear.  I do have one car with graffiti on it, I believe I posted a picture in this thread.


----------



## Big Ed

It looks like they screwed up the capacity's on the 3 hole tanker.
2000/2000/2000.
Whats the weight decal say?

Can't be 6000 gal total, it should be closer to 30,000 gal cap.
10,000/10,000/10,000

A 6000 gal tanker to haul with a truck, is a small tanker.


----------



## [email protected]

Ding Dong. 

"Mail Man!"

...a box...what could it be?


----------



## cabledawg

cabledawg said:


> One question: has anyone ever taken these Tyco locos and added a second motor drive to the rear, replacing the weighted truck? I think I'm going to buy another one and do just that. It'll still be 4 wheel pickup, but it'll have 8 wheel drive. Other wise it'll go in consist with my Spirit of 76 Tyco locos so combined forces should give them enough oomph to pull a line of cars. Or at least that's the plan


Well I tried my 8 wheel drive onversion last night. I had, of all things, a Tyco drive unit in my junk pile (courtesy of Sean, the giver of good karma). I did a test run prior to tearing into it and got an idea of speed. Took the weighted truck out, unsoldered the pickup wire, and then soldered the wire to the input of the donor motor drive. Put it ont he tracks and fired her up. Some light, little movement. 

Pulled the loco and yanked the donor motor drive. Using a 9v, I tested each one independantly. Each tested out ok, but together the draw of both motors just wouldnt cut the cheese. Oh wel it was worth a try 

I did notice one more thing: these old Tyco's are going to be hard to convert to DCC. THe pickups go straight into the motor, kinda hard to isolate. Not impossible, just difficult


----------



## Nevada wheel

got from Trainworld--illuminated 027 passenger cars look good with the steamer :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> It looks like they screwed up the capacity's on the 3 hole tanker.
> 2000/2000/2000.
> Whats the weight decal say?
> 
> Can't be 6000 gal total, it should be closer to 30,000 gal cap.
> 10,000/10,000/10,000
> 
> A 6000 gal tanker to haul with a truck, is a small tanker.


It's 2014 gallons for each tank. The capacity is quoted at 80,000 pounds. Only the rivet counters are checking the actual capacity of the tanks. 

Truthfully, that seems somewhat close, those tankers aren't any bigger than a tank truck.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's 2014 gallons for each tank. The capacity is quoted at 80,000 pounds. Only the rivet counters are checking the actual capacity of the tanks.
> 
> Truthfully, that seems somewhat close, those tankers aren't any bigger than a tank truck.


Rivet rivet,

I am a tanker man you know.

Yes, you see I put 2000/2000/2000 that meant 2000 for each compartment.

I don't think I ever seen a 3 holed tank 6000 gal with a capacity.
Maybe in the late 1800's they had some.

I am not a rivet counter but work around them every day, with the railroad the bigger the tanker capacity the less it costs you in the long run.

Rivet, Rivet,


49 Code of Federal Regulations (CFR) 
Chapter I 
Part 179, Specifications for tank cars.

Subpart B-General Design Requirements 

§179.13 Tank cars capacity and gross weight limitation,
Tank cars built after November 30, 1970, must not exceed 34,500 gallons capacity or 263,000 pounds gross weight on rail. Existing tank cars may not be converted to exceed 34,500 gallons capacity or 263,000 pounds gross weight on rail. 

They go as small as 4,000 gallons, but the ones you typically see (fuel and organics) are around 10,000 to 30,000 gallons. Compressed gasses are much larger since they need a lot of head space (empty volume) for the same capacity.

The smaller capacity tank cars are mainly used on a heavy product, like acids or soaps. And they are mainly 1 compartment tankers like the beer can tankers.

Here is one of our 3 domed tankers,









Capacity at around 10,000 per hole a little over 30,000 total gallons.
Gross weight around 226,000.

Who knows maybe that company did have a 3 compartment 6000 gallon tanker, I will research it some.

Rivet, rivet.

Still a nice tanker John. :thumbsup:
A one of a kind.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The "build date" on these little tankers are in the 30's and 40's, probably why they're a lot smaller than the current crop that rides the rails. I suspect their graphics are accurate for what they were modeling. I checked another similar sized one, and it has similar gross capacity. Obviously from a different time.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The "build date" on these little tankers are in the 30's and 40's, probably why they're a lot smaller than the current crop that rides the rails. I suspect their graphics are accurate for what they were modeling. I checked another similar sized one, and it has similar gross capacity. Obviously from a different time.


Yes John I stand corrected. Today it is rare to have such a small compartmentalized tanker.

But I found this there must have been a bunch of them,


From 1928 through the late 1940s, AC&F developed and built a myriad of tank cars constructed to their Type 27 design standard. Included were several hundred multiple-compartment cars of either insulated or uninsulated configurations. Presented in this volume are uninsulated cars of this type, nearly all of which were either two-compartment or three-compartment. A lone five-compartment car was built. The tank capacities ranged in size from 4,000 gallons to 8,000 gallons with 6,000 gallons being the most common. Included is a history of the development of Type 27 tank cars with a comprehensive roster and more than 50 photos and illustrations of these unique multiple-compartment cars used for transporting liquid materials.
 Edit, The above in red pertains to a book they sell. http://www.rpcycpub.com/v10.html


 Learn something everyday, Rivet, Rivet.

So that is a Type 27 you have there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, actually I have a few of them.  I have some newer tank cars, and they do have much large capacities.

I've learned something too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to count this one as a new one, since it's undergone a total remake! 

TMCC Controlled Lionel Tie-Jector

Here's the video of the completed project.


----------



## norgale

Nice tankers John. What kind of tanks are on the C&O car?
Better hope your tankers arn't smoking. Ha! Pete


----------



## hoscale37

*Get Anything new*

A person that I work with is giving me all of his HO scale stuff tomorrow... I asked him how much he wants for it. He said Zero. We will see- but apparently it is some higher end stuff from the late 70s and early 80s. He mentioned to me this morning about some Diner cars that light up inside and a steam locomotive. 

He told me that in the time he has had his train stuff that he has never found anyone that "would care, or does care about Train stuff. I want this stuff to go to someone who is going to care about it and get some good use out of it." 

My thought when he said that was, this is cool. I will have more train stuff to use on my layout  

I'll update with some photos- hopefully he won't forget to bring the stuff in tomorrow. 

Yay!


----------



## sstlaure

Free stuff is always awesome.

Congrats GRJ....You just created an automated rail version of what my 5 & 8 years olds do to every room in my house.


----------



## tjcruiser

cabledawg said:


> Wow GC, that's alot of motive power! Very nice haul :thumbsup:
> 
> My new addition isnt as impressive, and technically I didnt get it. THe boys were over helping a neighbor and he gave them an old Tyco F? SF A unit. Front motor drive only, 4 wheel pickup, weighs a ton and after a little cleaning, it came back to life and took off. It sounds horrid, but it does run. Not bad for being in storage for the last 20-30 years
> 
> One question: has anyone ever taken these Tyco locos and added a second motor drive to the rear, replacing the weighted truck? I think I'm going to buy another one and do just that. It'll still be 4 wheel pickup, but it'll have 8 wheel drive. Other wise it'll go in consist with my Spirit of 76 Tyco locos so combined forces should give them enough oomph to pull a line of cars. Or at least that's the plan


Dawg,

Here's my old Tyco SF ... 4015, too. This is my "spare parts" loco ... broken coupler fitting on the rear truck; broken off (but fixable) truck springs on the rear truck; worn traction tires; etc.

That said, you welcome to this, if you think the parts could help. I honestly don't know if the motor still runs. Might need some rewiring.

Let me know if you're interested ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sstlaure said:


> Free stuff is always awesome.
> 
> Congrats GRJ....You just created an automated rail version of what my 5 & 8 years olds do to every room in my house.


I'm just trying to keep up with my grandson.


----------



## santafe158

My new MTH Railking N5c caboose came in todays mail. Looks great with my Lionel JLC Brunswick Green single stripe pennsy GG1.


















The photo from the ebay auction









Sorry for the poor picture quality. I took them with my phone camera which works great as long as you have it on something steady which I didn't


----------



## hoscale37

*Get Anything new*



hoscale37 said:


> A person that I work with is giving me all of his HO scale stuff tomorrow... I asked him how much he wants for it. He said Zero. We will see- but apparently it is some higher end stuff from the late 70s and early 80s. He mentioned to me this morning about some Diner cars that light up inside and a steam locomotive.
> 
> He told me that in the time he has had his train stuff that he has never found anyone that "would care, or does care about Train stuff. I want this stuff to go to someone who is going to care about it and get some good use out of it."
> 
> My thought when he said that was, this is cool. I will have more train stuff to use on my layout
> 
> I'll update with some photos- hopefully he won't forget to bring the stuff in tomorrow.
> 
> Yay!


My co-worker brought the items in today. Oooh boy! 

Some good stuff:

2 Tyco Amtrak Cars (Combine and Observation- that light up)
1 Steam Engine
1 Amtrak F7? Engine, it is an older engine
1 Chessie System Caboose
1 Seaboard Engine (I think it is an ALCO)


Will be taking some photos of the stuff tonight.   Awesome stuff!


----------



## Gansett

Yer gonna leave us hangin'? Till you get off work? Hey guys, what is this work of which he speaks? 



 can't wait


----------



## hoscale37

*Get anythig new*



JackC said:


> Yer gonna leave us hangin'? Till you get off work? Hey guys, what is this work of which he speaks?
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait


I'm working to make a living and raise my family... I'm a young guy around here, I guess. I'm only in my late 30s... 

Here are some photos of what my co-worker gave to me today:

Enjoy. 

The Steam Engine is a Bachmann, that he mentioned uses Liquid Smoke  
(Way nice piece!)

The Seaboard is a nice piece as well- he mentioned that engine and the Amtrak engine cruise on the track. 

All for free. He told me that "I wanted to find someone who would appreciate these as much as I enjoyed them as a kid." 

I previously thought the Seaboard was an ALCO, but I think it is an SD35 or SD40??? 

Yep.


----------



## Gansett

Oh working to make a living and to raise your family, I remember doing that.
Nice stuff!


----------



## flyernut

JackC said:


> Yer gonna leave us hangin'? Till you get off work? Hey guys, what is this work of which he speaks?
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait


I think it's something you do with your hands, but I could be wrong.....


----------



## hoscale37

flyernut said:


> I think it's something you do with your hands, but I could be wrong.....


If you must know- I have been in the Pro Audio/Visual field for 16 years....9 of those 16 years have been doing Corporate Audio Video Production.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's something "different" for the new things. 

These are JAK test blocks for bench testing locomotives and other powered units. You place a block under each wheelset and then power up the track. The train runs without going anywhere, so you can work on it while it's running to do things like measurements and adjustments. The last picture illustrates how they're used.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's something "different" for the new things.
> 
> These are JAK test blocks for bench testing locomotives and other powered units. You place a block under each wheelset and then power up the track. The train runs without going anywhere, so you can work on it while it's running to do things like measurements and adjustments. The last picture illustrates how they're used.


I've built 2 different sets of these; one is for my o gauge stuff, and the other one is for my s scale stuff. The O gauge test stand can accommodate everything I own, including my Big Boy, and Allegheny. My s scale test stand does everything from my Atlantic's to my "challengers". It appears I used the same bearings and blocks you have in your photos.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

These are from JAKTOOL.

I've been wanting some of these for some time, finally got around to ordering them. If I had them a few months ago, it would have saved me a lot of work, trying to work on a moving locomotive to test outputs caused a short and board blow-up.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> These are from JAKTOOL.
> 
> I've been wanting some of these for some time, finally got around to ordering them. If I had them a few months ago, it would have saved me a lot of work, trying to work on a moving locomotive to test outputs caused a short and board blow-up.


I may have a few extra bearing sets. Let me know if you want/need them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For "bearing sets", are you referring to the actual bearing or the whole unit? I'm not expecting to wear out the bearings any time soon, as I will only be using these for maintenance. Have you actually worn out bearings on these?


----------



## Prospect193

Ok folks!!! Here's the loco with sound having a chuff around!!! Still working with Sean to adjust chuff rate but we were keen to give it a run!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzwK0bcguLc


Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that baby is "chuffing" up a storm.  

You know, you can link them so they show up here, like this.


----------



## Prospect193

Tell me!!!! Tell me!!! Please!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Use the full reply box by clicking the *Go Advanced* button below the quick reply box.

Copy the last of the YouTube link, in your example above, that would be: *PzwK0bcguLc*

Click the YouTube icon







on the tool bar at the top of the reply box and paste the YouTube ID copied above into the box.

Job done.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For "bearing sets", are you referring to the actual bearing or the whole unit? I'm not expecting to wear out the bearings any time soon, as I will only be using these for maintenance. Have you actually worn out bearings on these?


I mean just the bearings, and no, I've never worn out a set. I honestly don't see how you can wear out the bearings,lol... On my s scale test bed, the bearing blocks are not movable. However, on my O gauge test bed, the blocks are movable to accommodate the larger engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I can't imagine wearing out these bearings with my use, but you never know.  At some point, I might opt for a couple more of the units, though right now I think the stuff I have is all accommodated with four of them.


----------



## cabledawg

I made this tonight. Any guess what, or rather who, this might be?


----------



## lears2005

Here is a video of the brodway limited 2-8-2 that Igot for sixty dollars http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhTF...DvjVQa1PpcFPK_hP5JsQ1MrPbq8ZC0ofoYE0VGqR41TY=


----------



## Prospect193

What a deal!!! Nice loco!!!

Pat


----------



## NIMT

Cabledawg, 
Lets hope your making "Rainbow the Purple unicorn", for your daughter???

Pat, Looks and sounds great, Your right that thing is loud!


----------



## hoscale37

*Get Anything New*

Just received a Roundhouse Seaboard System Boxcar off of ebay for cheap, as well as an Engine Switcher. 

I have a few more pieces coming to me from Ebay, from my paypal account... but probably won't be buying anything else for awhile. There are some personal things that need some attention... the train layout will have to be put on hold  Not going to discuss it here.


----------



## [email protected]

That is a GREAT Mark Twain quote.

Here's my new stuff.


----------



## New Berlin RR

well I got a new (to me) Hornby Train intercity express (HST125) and a free flat car so yea im good


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*This one's for Ed, but with no shipping address I decided to keep it!*

Here's a new arrival, love the look of this one! It's a tank engine by K-Line. Notice the great detailing, they went all out on this one.  It has classification lights, marker lights, _"tender"_ backup light, etc. The plumbing detailing is great. It has TMCC, RailSounds, and cruise control. 

It was such a good buy that I couldn't pass it up, always liked the idea of a one piece steamer.  It had a couple of minor issues with the chuff switch and smoke unit, all fixed now.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a new arrival, love the look of this one! It's a tank engine by K-Line. Notice the great detailing, they went all out on this one.  It has classification lights, marker lights, _"tender"_ backup light, etc. The plumbing detailing is great. It has TMCC, RailSounds, and cruise control.
> 
> It was such a good buy that I couldn't pass it up, always liked the idea of a one piece steamer.  It had a couple of minor issues with the chuff switch and smoke unit, all fixed now.


K-Line made some great stuff!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Great choice of the road name too.:thumbsup:

Nice John, excellent detailing I guess I never looked at K line Engines.
What year did they make that do you know?

Now you have to get a bunch on CNJ rolling stock.

You have the camel back too right?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It was sad to see them go, they really had some good lookin' locomotives in their time. Their quality rolling stock was a well kept secret while Lionel was producing plastic junk! I grabbed a bunch of K-Line cars for less than $10/ea several years ago, couldn't believe I could get them that cheap.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Great choice of the road name too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice John, excellent detailing I guess I never looked at K line Engines.
> What year did they make that do you know?
> 
> Now you have to get a bunch on CNJ rolling stock.
> 
> You have the camel back too right?


Yep, I have the MTH Camel Back, I converted that to TMCC with cruise as well. That was the one I was testing the grade with to see if a steamer was up to the task of pulling that many cars up a grade. No problem!  

Looks like they made this in 2005 according to the Legacy K-Line site: K3419-0227CC CNJ 4-6-6T Tank Engine (Command) .

I think I at least need a CNJ caboose or two, the rolling stock can be from anywhere.


----------



## Big Ed

#200 & #229 CNJ Tank Engines. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... a couple of number newer than mine, but mine is in better condition!  I really wasn't in the market for another locomotive, but it called to me, they tank engine is such a cool idea. Obviously a short range option, it can't be carrying all that much coal. I see it did have the marker lights and rear light, that's interesting.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hmm... a couple of number newer than mine, but mine is in better condition!  I really wasn't in the market for another locomotive, but it called to me, they tank engine is such a cool idea. Obviously a short range option, it can't be carrying all that much coal. I see it did have the marker lights and rear light, that's interesting.


Somewhere I have seen where it is said that these were used for short haul switching.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Switching sounds like a perfect application for them. Long haul freight doesn't seem to be in the cards for them.


----------



## Big Ed

Couple more?:thumbsup:
CNJ 201 &203,


----------



## santafe158

If I remember right, the ones that John's locomotive is modeled after were used in commuter passenger service.


----------



## santafe158

Might want to look here for more info on the "suburban tank" engines

http://www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/steamtown/shs3a.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice links there, I guess my engine is somewhat accurate in CNJ usage. Commuter service would be realistic, when they got to the end of the run, they could refill the water and coal.


----------



## tjcruiser

Super crisp detailing on that tank engine, John ... handrails, valves, valve gears, etc. Nice!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Super crisp detailing on that tank engine, John ... handrails, valves, valve gears, etc. Nice!
> 
> TJ


When I saw the level of detail on it, and it was available for an attractive price, I jumped on it.  I miss the old K-Line, they had some great stuff. Maybe it was too great and they didn't make money? :laugh:


----------



## cabledawg

NIMT said:


> Cabledawg,
> Lets hope your making "Rainbow the Purple unicorn", for your daughter???
> 
> Pat, Looks and sounds great, Your right that thing is loud!


Look up "Charlie the Unicorn" on youtube. I think it's friggin awesome, some may not.

"We're going to Candy Mountain, Charlie!"


----------



## santafe158

cabledawg said:


> Look up "Charlie the Unicorn" on youtube. I think it's friggin awesome, some may not.
> 
> "We're going to Candy Mountain, Charlie!"


"The Choo CHoo shoe.... Charlie!"

I might have enjoyed it slightly, but my younger brother played that one too many times :laugh:


----------



## Prospect193

Just arrived!!! Looking forward to building them!!!



















Anybody have these bad boys??

Pat


----------



## norgale

Verticle pictures are really hard to look at. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Verticle pictures are really hard to look at. Pete


Better?


----------



## Prospect193

Sorry about that one!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Prospect193 said:


> Sorry about that one!!!



Great looking box.:thumbsup:


----------



## IlliniViking

Finally got my first Steamer. She arrived today. 

Let me introduce you to: Illinois Central 2981 a 4-8-2 Heavy Mountain loco with DCC


----------



## Xnats

That is nice Viking :thumbsup: how does she run?


----------



## Prospect193

Sweeeeeettt!!!


----------



## IlliniViking

Xnats said:


> That is nice Viking :thumbsup: how does she run?


She runs great. I was a little worried my curves were too tight but she handled them just fine.


----------



## tooter

Prospect193 said:


> Sorry about that one!!!


Hey Prospect, 

Get out the magnifying glass! :laugh: Tichy kits have *lots* of teeny tiny parts, but they have that really neat old time look. I love the old stuff. 

Just got this set of old time European logging cars...




























Greg


----------



## [email protected]

I love those old Tichy kits. I have the boom car on my workbench.


----------



## santafe158

I just picked up a 1947 copy of Edwin P. Alexander's "The Pennsylvania Railroad, A Pictorial History" at a used book store in Boston, MA. It has a lot of great pictures and information on the RR.

I have a pair of Lionel B1 electric yard rats and could never find a picture of the era my model is supposed to be. Not only was there a picture of one in the book, but it was #3900, the same as my model.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I finally managed to assemble the complete Southern Pacific Daylight passenger train, found a guy in another forum selling all the bits and pieces. I had to buy the locomotive to get all the passenger cars, I already have the same one, so I'll be selling one of them at some point.  I even got the optional water tender for the set. The train ends up being more than twelve feet long!  That's what I call a PASSENGER train. I have to work on the LED lighting for the cars, that should keep me busy for a little while. Of course, the TMCC conversion has to happen as well, then we're really ready to rock-n-roll!


----------



## tjcruiser

That's a great looking passenger haul, John. Crisp!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I looked for these for months at a price I could live with. I ended up having to buy the locomotive, but I see the SP locomotives selling briskly on eBay, so I think that isn't a major issue. Having the extra tender is kinda' neat, but now I have to rig lights on it as well as the regular one! 

Having eight lighted cars really adds a bit of load to the transformer, LED lights seem to be a mandatory addition to this set!


----------



## IlliniViking

Awesome set John. I love the look of those cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the colors of these and the Milwaukee Road passenger set, now I have both of the sets!  Time to have a RR to run them on!


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like the colors of these and the Milwaukee Road passenger set, now I have both of the sets!  Time to have a RR to run them on!


Hey John, 

That's a *beautiful *set! :thumbsup:

Isn't it satisfying to complete a collection?... until we need to move on to complete the next collection. 

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

They sure will look good running around the layout.:thumbsup:

What is the car behind the tender?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

choo choo said:


> Hey John,
> 
> That's a *beautiful *set! :thumbsup:
> 
> Isn't it satisfying to complete a collection?... until we need to move on to complete the next collection.
> 
> Greg


It sure is!  I wanted to complete this for some time. I had a couple of cars and the locomotive. When the deal came along for the eight cars, I had to take the locomotive to seal the deal. No worry, the other one will go on eBay and job done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> They sure will look good running around the layout.:thumbsup:
> 
> What is the car behind the tender?


The second "tender" is the water tender, it's an optional car that was available for the SP GS-4 set. It came in the deal, so I stuck it into the consist.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The second "tender" is the water tender, it's an optional car that was available for the SP GS-4 set. It came in the deal, so I stuck it into the consist.


Would a train ever have had a need to run them together like that?
(I don't know)

I never saw one with 2 tenders running together.

I found this...running 2 tenders but they go by kind of quick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iyq-9VC_NU

Here it is slower, so I guess it has been done, leave it on.:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErmsM3P9vPU


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Apparently, for whatever reason, this was not uncommon for this locomotive. They must have used more water than oil to keep it going.  The primary tender only held 6,000 gallons of fuel to 23,000 gallons of water, perhaps that's an indication. 

Here's a picture where it appears they have two tenders.


----------



## Gansett

Very nice!

btw I once had a car that used more water than gas!


----------



## tjcruiser

JackC said:


> Very nice!
> 
> btw I once had a car that used more water than gas!


1 gallon 87-octane at local Shell ... $3.97 / gallon

1 16-ounce bottle of "Dasani" purified water (i.e., glorified tap water) at local Shell ... $1.19 per bottle ... $9.52 / gallon


----------



## tjcruiser

John -- beautiful pic of the real SP Coast Daylight train.

Dumb question: is that still running?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ, the SP 4449 is still in operation, at least according to the Internet.  It's the only one of the GS-4 locomotives still in operation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How about some nice K-Line cars. These are some real quality cars with die-cast frames, very hefty. They also are the smoothest rolling cars I've ever tried, they will roll on a very slight grade that nothing else I sit on it rolls away! They're also very nicely detailed, I really like some of the K-Line stuff. Too bad they went belly up, they made some really nice stuff! 

I got them from the same guy I got the SP passenger set from, they were an "add-on" since I was already picking up the other stuff, no shipping!


----------



## Carl

I found a old 10 gauge shotgun, in excellent condition today, in New Orleans + a great lunch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Carl said:


> I found a old 10 gauge shotgun, in excellent condition today, in New Orleans + a great lunch.


Are you shooting your trains?


----------



## gc53dfgc

It makes perfect sense to have a second tender since the steam is just water and you actually burn through loads more of it than you would coal or wood that burns or lasts longer. So it makes sense to have a second water tender so you can go farther before having to fill up. This is also a lot more important since there are very few water towers left in the U.S. so it comes down to having water trucks on hand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, you have to figure since the prototype had the option of a water tender that it was necessary for some runs. This was an oil-fired steamer, so I think the oil was a lot more compact than the coal, which allowed for longer range as long as you had water.


----------



## Kwikster

Steamers typically used enormous amounts of water compared to what ever fuel used. If they used steam for passenger heat it would likely change the amounts of water needed.

"The ratio of water to fuel capacities of tenders was normally based on two water-stops to each fuel stop because water was more readily available than fuel. One pound of coal could turn six pounds of water (0.7 gallons) to steam. Therefore, tender capacity ratios were normally close to 14 tons of coal per 10,000 gallons of water." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tender_locomotives


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Makes sense to me, so I guess the extra water tender gave it long legs without stops.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Makes sense to me, so I guess the extra water tender gave it long legs without stops.


Correct, especially with today's mainline steamers. SP 4449, UP 844 and 3985 and N&W 611 and 1218 (when they were in operation) use/used water canteens to get more milage between stops. You have to remember, steamer facilities with water columns/towers aren't very common things along the mainline and it requires a fire hydrant or other water source to fill them up. The fewer times they have to go through that process the better :laugh:


----------



## cabledawg

Not really new, but rebuilt. Got a couple of these a while back, one in Erie Lakawanna and one in Milwakee Road. Then later picked up another EL body in really good shape. SO the first EL got a sound decoder and the MR donated the trucks to the other EL to be used as a dummy loco. THey'll both get lights and the dummy will get a function-only decoder. Motor is retarded noisy so I still have to fix that too. But they're up and running right now :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Running is good, then you can work on "running great".


----------



## tooter

Added two more cars to the work train...



















So now there's the eloc, rail cars, tie car, ballast, car... and I added a tool/hardware car, and a crew car for the workers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the look of that train. I'm thinking of looking for some European style stuff, they have a totally different look than the American RR equipment.


----------



## tooter

Hey John, 

Yeah, I *really* enjoy collecting the old Era I and Era II European stuff because there's such a wide variety of really *strange* looking engines and rolling stock. Everything I have has those really neato old time spoked wheels...










...and is short enough to negotiate 6 inch radius curves. 










My favorite brand to collect is Fleischmann. 

Greg


----------



## santafe158

choo choo said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Yeah, I *really* enjoy collecting the old Era I and Era II European stuff because there's such a wide variety of really *strange* looking engines and rolling stock. Everything I have has those really neato old time spoked wheels...


I agree with you about European things. My grandpa has a couple of LGB G scale sets, a Stainz passenger set and a diesel switcher (I believe they call them shunter's over there?) freight set. I run my G scale shay when I'm at his house most of the time, but I love playing with that steamer and it's four short passenger cars. It's just a fun little set to run. Occasionally I even run the Shay and the Stainz next to each other. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe time to broaden my horizons.  Of course, mine will have to be command/control, but I can always add that.


----------



## xrunner

Went to the LHS this morning. They had two boxes of used cars for only $5 each. So happens a man had passed away (I didn't know him) and his family was selling out his stuff. I got 4 since they were accepting cash only and I only had a $20 bill.


----------



## JohnAP

Stopped by Dales train station to show off my new ride. Came home with a Bachmann N scale J class with Soundtraxx TSU 750 sound decoder installed. Sounds and runs great, even though I can't program it yet cause my Digitrax system can't read the Soundtraxx decoder.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Doesn't sound like you are spending any less on trains. :laugh:


----------



## JohnAP

gc,

What can I say? It begged me to take her home!


----------



## NIMT

John, 
You need a programming track booster.
$47.96


----------



## JohnAP

Sean,

Got one on order, along with a Digitrax PS 2012 to power my DB 150 booster and DCS 100 command station.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT

Excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's something you don't find running down the tracks at your average RR. 

This is the MTH Gallopin' Goose.


----------



## [email protected]

Outstanding! My Doodlebug uses this sound card.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What's "this sound card"? Did you mean to do an attachment?


----------



## [email protected]

I mean "Decoder." I know something about nothing...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a piece that was an instant hit, I had to pry him away from it to go to bed! I had to promise to get more stuff out tomorrow and play with him again after school!  Kids sure do love things that have lots of moving parts. 

Yep, that's Thomas pulling the flatcar with the trailer on it.


----------



## Taxman7735

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's something you don't find running down the tracks at your average RR.
> 
> This is the MTH Gallopin' Goose.


I've been around the block a few times but that just might be the coolest thing I've ever seen.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Very nice O Gadgetry...


----------



## Xnats

The container loader is pretty cool :thumbsup: Just look at the excitement in your grandsons eyes


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Taxman7735 said:


> I've been around the block a few times but that just might be the coolest thing I've ever seen.:thumbsup:


I've had my eye on these for some time, I'm going to convert this one to TMCC so it fits into the command/control environment, it's currently ProtoSound 1.



Xnats said:


> The container loader is pretty cool :thumbsup: Just look at the excitement in your grandsons eyes


He was having a ball with the Intermodal crane, dropped the trailer a few times, but who's counting.  I will have to find a permanent place for this, and it goes well with my fleet of TTUX trailer cars.  Here's one of them, we'll have lots of trailers to remove and replace.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, Charles Ro was having a huge sale, and they were selling the PARR U28C _U-Boat_ Legacy locomotives for $275! I couldn't resist, so I got a mate for my other U-boat.

Here they are, ready to go, configured in an MU.










Two engines running really adds to the neat effect.


----------



## norgale

That's really neat John. Reminds me of Rayman running his MTH bigboys in MU out in his back yard. Wish the sounds in HO were that good. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The new Legacy stuff does have some pretty good sound. I wanted to have a couple of dual headed things to do this with. You can also turn on the horn on both and get them beating together, sounds really neat!


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The new Legacy stuff does have some pretty good sound. I wanted to have a couple of dual headed things to do this with. You can also turn on the horn on both and get them beating together, sounds really neat!


It would be really nice if they made sound systems optional on the dummy units  I love my Lionmaster SD80 P/D, but the sounds only come from the powered unit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Actually, some dummy units do have sound, but lately I see that trend has faded. I figured for $275, I got a powered unit for a dummy price, and it has sound! 

If Lionel would only release some of the neat new sounds for retrofit, we could do that ourselves.


----------



## [email protected]

A whole box of nice flatcars to put scrap loads on.


----------



## Big Ed

Taxman7735 said:


> I've been around the block a few times but that just might be the coolest thing I've ever seen.:thumbsup:



The Galloping Goose,










Above, we see one of the _Rio Grande Southern's_ "Galloping Goose" railcars that was used to keep the wintry tracks open. "Recently," wrote Lucius Beebe, "a 'Galloping Goose,' left mementarily unattended by its operator, coasted wildly down the east slope of Dallas Divide for a distance of fourteen miles and around a number of sharp reverse curves without jumping the track. No. 7 is shown here in the house track at Ridgeway, Colorado, where the Southern connects with the Montrose-Ouray line of the _Denver & Rio Grande Western_.

from here, an interesting site,



http://einhornpress.com/photographs.aspx


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've seen one just like that one Ed, it's running around my tracks!


----------



## santafe158




----------



## tjcruiser

Ed, John, Fe,

That thing is absolutely gorgeous! It's oooooozing style!

TJ


----------



## [email protected]

I agree. The HO version is nifty, but nothing like this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They certainly are like nothing else cruising the rails, that's why I had to have one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not exactly new, but a very cool toy that has been in the closet for months. I haven't gotten a method of posting video from it, but I have it connected to a TV in the outer office and on a big loop it's really cool to see the action from the Engineer's viewpoint. 

I want to figure out a way to record the stuff, but I think I'm going to need a video capture card.


----------



## [email protected]

If it makes a signal that a TV can capture then you should be able to route it to other devices...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I need to route it to something that I can capture digitally, and I don't happen to have anything that will do that right now. I'm digging through my old video capture stuff, but the ones I have don't have Windows 7 drivers anymore. 

I'll buy one if I have to, but for now I can at least run it and entertain my grandson.


----------



## [email protected]

You need an A to D converter. Then you can pipe it everywhere. They start at about $40.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You mean a video capture device, this puts out composite video. I have to digitize that so I can get it to the computer.


----------



## [email protected]

Right...or left...some devices do the analog to digital conversion for you before storing or recording. The stand-alone A2D just does the digitizing.


----------



## [email protected]

The Mailman brought me a new toy today!


----------



## Taxman7735

Since I'm a total newbie, everything's new for me. But these are the first actually new items I've gotten since my starter set. Joining my favorite sports team with my new hobby is a blast. The tender doesn't whistle, it plays "The Victors."


----------



## [email protected]

Nice big blue train...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a new wrinkle, does it play the tune when you key the whistle? Fun stuff!


----------



## Taxman7735

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a new wrinkle, does it play the tune when you key the whistle? Fun stuff!


Yep, cue the whistle and you hear the Michigan fight song. Hopefully once I lay down the foam I'll be able to hear it over the locomotive at higher speeds.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Taxman7735 said:


> Yep, cue the whistle and you hear the Michigan fight song. Hopefully once I lay down the foam I'll be able to hear it over the locomotive at higher speeds.


just get a small amp and better speaker and problem solved 

not sure if I would like that being played for the whistle tho, looks great though!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Everyone needs at least two GG-1 locomotives, so I scored this *NJ Dept. of Trans.* model. It's a modern K-Line with TMCC, and of course I promptly upgraded it to cruise control.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice John, the real #4884 GG-1 last Passenger Train was pulled from NYC to South Amboy, NJ.

Then Diesels took the train to S Jersey, 
The GG-1 then went into the storage yard in S Amboy.

The death of another engine had begun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've brought it back to life Ed, rescued another one from the scrap man.


----------



## lears2005

I picked up this box of cars at a train show a few weeks ago for 10.00 for the whole box.


----------



## Southern

lears2005 said:


> I picked up this box of cars at a train show a few weeks ago for 10.00 for the whole box.


That is a great buy. that looks like a E8 locomotive.


----------



## lears2005

It is it is a dummy someone took the guts out of it. I manly got the box for the green passanger cars to make up my steam train. I will probbly sell the other passanger cars. I will asl keep the spline cars for my intermodel train.


----------



## Southern

I got this E8/9 Atlantic cost Line A B Set last week off of EBay. Both are powered, with DCC decoders. I removed the decoders so that I could run them on my DC layout. NIMT (Sean) sent me plugs to make them run on DC track. 24 wheel tracktion, 24 wheel power pick up, Two motors, and four flywheels.


----------



## Southern

My first vehicle was a 52 Chevy Pick up. i bought another one today.










Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## shaygetz

lears2005 said:


> I picked up this box of cars at a train show a few weeks ago for 10.00 for the whole box.


Nice catch...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Southern said:


> I got this E8/9 Atlantic cost Line A B Set last week off of EBay. Both are powered, with DCC decoders. I removed the decoders so that I could run them on my DC layout. NIMT (Sean) sent me plugs to make them run on DC track. 24 wheel tracktion, 24 wheel power pick up, Two motors, and four flywheels.


I like that bridge who made that?:thumbsup:

Trains are nice too.


----------



## Southern

big ed said:


> I like that bridge who made that?:thumbsup:
> 
> Trains are nice too.


ME
(A) I made it from scratch.

(B) It is a kit From
Central Valley Model Works
150 foot Pratt truss bridge 
kit #1902
The paint work is all mine, the kit comes in black. The top comes off for track mantince.


----------



## Southern

Here is an old photo of the constrction.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

lears2005 said:


> I picked up this box of cars at a train show a few weeks ago for 10.00 for the whole box.


That's a great buy for $10!


----------



## tjcruiser

Southern,

Ditto on the bridge thumbs-up. I'm amazed that that was black as a kit. I would have sworn that the final result was actually real steel. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Southern

Thanks big Ed and TJ. Most people that see my layout never say a thing about it. Only the modelers that see the layout really like it.


----------



## Big Ed

Southern said:


> Thanks big Ed and TJ. Most people that see my layout never say a thing about it. Only the modelers that see the layout really like it.


Nice job on the bridge, looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfeinmane

Just won two pretty awesome engine houses on eBay for my transfer table, total cost was was less than Walther's one kit, as soon as they get here I'll post pics.


----------



## wolfeinmane

Southern said:


> Thanks big Ed and TJ. Most people that see my layout never say a thing about it. Only the modelers that see the layout really like it.


That is so true about all our layouts I guess, the simple things I do are the wow factor for friends and family, (putting up photo enlarged backdrops got the most comments, not the detailed skilled stuff), but I say it's all good anyway.


----------



## NIMT

Southern,
The bridge is a fine looking bridge, with great detail,:thumbsup: But the girl in the bikini was the real fine detail! Was she lost or just relocated in the move?


----------



## Southern

My Wife pushed her off. LOL No she is in a box with all of the other unemployed HOs wanting go get a job on the layout. Is it OK to call her a HO or is little people more politically correct?


----------



## norgale

HO seems to be politically correct. Ha!


----------



## Southern

I saw a SCL boxcar that I wanted on ebay. I bid low and won.
This is the Ebay photo.










i thought it looked odd. I thought the photo was reshaped.
This is my photo after i put it on my layout.











I was Wrong. it is just a big ugly box. LOL











It scrapes the inside roof of one of the tunnels.


----------



## flyboy2610

I just pre-ordered a Broadway Limited Imports brass/hybrid Union Pacific 4-12-2 #9083.
I wanted to get one last winter, but everyone was sold out of them!
http://factorydirecttrains.com/12-2063BLIBrassHybridUP-44-12-29083Paragon2SoundDC/DCCHO.aspx


----------



## lears2005

I found these two cars a a small flemarket.Some one had made them in to the sandsprings railway cars. I know of the railway it is a about 15min from my house. Its a small railroad in sandsprings ok. So I thought I would pick them up. I got them for $5.00 each.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice catch...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

Thanks shaygetz


----------



## New Berlin RR

got a new (early) b-day gift (from my lover) a Canon Powershot SX40 HS camera...

will upload a pic from it shortly once i restart the computer...


heres a few pics with the new camera, I love it


----------



## Southern

I found these two cars a a small flemarket.Some one had made them in to the sandsprings railway cars. I know of the railway it is a about 15min from my house. Its a small railroad in sandsprings ok. So I thought I would pick them up. I got them for $5.00 each.

Grat buy even better becouse thay are loaded.


----------



## tooter

flyboy2610 said:


> I just pre-ordered a Broadway Limited Imports brass/hybrid Union Pacific 4-12-2 #9083.
> I wanted to get one last winter, but everyone was sold out of them!
> http://factorydirecttrains.com/12-2063BLIBrassHybridUP-44-12-29083Paragon2SoundDC/DCCHO.aspx


Wow... that's one *big* engine.


----------



## tjcruiser

Flyboy ...

I think I'm in love.

Need I say more?

TJ


----------



## norgale

Try that on your 18" track. That is one lonnnngg engine. Nice. Pete


----------



## flyboy2610

norgale said:


> Try that on your 18" track. That is one lonnnngg engine. Nice. Pete


It definitely wouldn't fit on 18"!
All my mainline radius is 24", so it should be OK. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## mopac

She is a beauty !!!


----------



## brylerjunction

just got a box today with about 50 packs of assorted cal scale brass parts and another 30-40 details west parts...no pics but I will post some shortly..


----------



## tjcruiser

Joe,

Do you have many all-brass cars/locos?

Just curious,

TJ


----------



## brylerjunction

tjcruiser said:


> Joe,
> 
> Do you have many all-brass cars/locos?
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> TJ



TJ,
I have a few sources that have a large amount of them one guy I know has custom pieces and even runs three entire all brass trains on his layout. But it seems that lately here in Florida I have been coming across more and more brass locos that need some tlc so I fix them or I have one of my buddies fix them up and then I use them to trade for other things. I also have the knack that I am able to about once every other month or so come across a lot on ebay that has a painted tenshodo car in it that the seller doesnt realize and I end up getting the lot cheap. I truly love some of the brass pieces that were done and my one person that I trade and consign items for has some AMAZING custom cars that I have never seen even Dan's Trains in G'ville doesnt list them in his book. Even though the person that has them seems to think that the place he gets them from in Japan actually makes multiple copies. Next time I visit his layout this summer I will take some pictures as his log car and some of his flat cars are just amazing...
Joe


----------



## Southern

*Bam, Score one for Southern*

I saw and add on CL. Some engines, Dummy engines, a few cars and a couple of structures. All for just $350

These are all dummys









Here are the buildings.


----------



## Southern

Here is the rolling stock










These are a little to big for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Dang! You did real good!


----------



## Southern

These are all powered. I have only tested a few of them.










I don't know why, but my wife wants the family room back.:laugh:










Did i get ripped off? I think so there is not one " Southern, Atlantic Cost line, Seaboard Air line, or Seaboard Coast Line in the whole bunch. I hope Y'all know I am kidding. I am like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## NIMT

You defiantly are going to have to expand your layout!
You have some things to sell that will give you some money for parts like a
DCC SYSTEM
I also see a few engines and pieces of equipment that someone would love to trade for some Decoder and LED work!


----------



## Ranger

WOW...You did great on that find.(and yes i'm jealous)


----------



## brylerjunction

I see you bought the lot that was a STEAL!!! I have plenty of Southern stuff if you want to trade


----------



## Southern

NIMT said:


> You defiantly are going to have to expand your layout!
> You have some things to sell that will give you some money for parts like a
> DCC SYSTEM
> I also see a few engines and pieces of equipment that someone would love to trade for some Decoder and LED work!


That is the plan


----------



## Southern

brylerjunction said:


> I see you bought the lot that was a STEAL!!! I have plenty of Southern stuff if you want to trade


Yes I am open to trades. I model Southern, Atlantic Cost Line, Seaboard Air Line. and Seaborad Cost Line.

I am going to get sell/trade all of the stuff that is not HO.


----------



## lears2005

Man what a deal


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A couple of new arrivals from the OGR forums. First a beautiful K-Line Mikado, I love the great detailing K-Line had on their stuff before Lionel deep-sixed them. This one comes with TMCC and RailSounds. It has classification lights, marker lights, tender reverse lights, firebox glow, etc.

I also scored the Lionel Maxi-Stack TTUX set to go with my other single-stack ones, it'll make a great looking consist behind one of the modern diesels.


----------



## Carl

Well, I spent $30 on my order of the PRR electric switcher from American Archetype. Have to wait 12 days for Shapeways to make it and ship it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're going to make one and ship it for $30?


----------



## Carl

Yes, $24 to make the parts and package them + $6 to ship via UPS


----------



## brylerjunction

thats in N Scale and comes unpainted right..I was looking at their website today.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Southern said:


> These are all powered. I have only tested a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my wife wants the family room back.:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i get ripped off? I think so there is not one " Southern, Atlantic Cost line, Seaboard Air line, or Seaboard Coast Line in the whole bunch. I hope Y'all know I am kidding. I am like a kid at Christmas.


Oh Boy, what do you plan to do with all those NYC Steamers? I don't have any of the roads you want for trade but I sure do have some money for some new toys.:laugh: I guess just PM me if you want to sell them, I also saw some nice Pennsylvania engines I like.


gunrunnerjohn said:


> A couple of new arrivals from the OGR forums. First a beautiful K-Line Mikado, I love the great detailing K-Line had on their stuff before Lionel deep-sixed them. This one comes with TMCC and RailSounds. It has classification lights, marker lights, tender reverse lights, firebox glow, etc.
> 
> I also scored the Lionel Maxi-Stack TTUX set to go with my other single-stack ones, it'll make a great looking consist behind one of the modern diesels.


That is one handsome engine John, I think I have that same engine in HO scale.:laugh: A very pretty engine indeed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

K-Line did such a great job on the detailing of some of their steamers, when I get the chance to get one I grab it. This one was NIB for $325, and it exceeds the quality of many of the Lionel steamers for more than twice the price. Such a deal.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Hey Southern, I don't have much but I do have a Sea board line engine and possibly a powered unit (F7A's) if you would like them I would trade them for one or two of the burlington northern (green) locos if you wanted they are HO too.


As for the topic...I hopefully have a DD40X and GP30 on the way as a trade for one of my engines. so hope to see it soon


----------



## lears2005

Hey southern I could use a few of the buildings.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> K-Line did such a great job on the detailing of some of their steamers, when I get the chance to get one I grab it. This one was NIB for $325, and it exceeds the quality of many of the Lionel steamers for more than twice the price. Such a deal.


You're quite right John. I have a K-Line Allegheny steamer, and it's just beautiful. It compares very favorably with my Lionel Big Boy.


----------



## Big Ed

Southerns a Rail Road Tycoon now!


Get your paint out and make them Southern, Atlantic Cost line, Seaboard Air line, or Seaboard Coast Line.

That will keep you out of the wife's hair for a while.

Sell the big ones and use the money for paint and decals.


----------



## Big Ed

John............Your going to need a bigger carpet if you keep adding like you do.


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

nice boxcars, I want a set like that!!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I would love to have that Ford boxcar!


----------



## Southern

The old's car should be renumbered to 442


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> John............Your going to need a bigger carpet if you keep adding like you do.


I've already expanded to three rooms, so I better get cracking on the permanent layout. I do have a large layout to run on now, our modular club has enough modules built to run nice long consists now.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I got three new train cars (yay me) one flat with a boat of some sort, a boxcar for Southern Pacific, and a reefer type car from the 1930's - 1960's (fits the time frame im modeling) and its my first kit so im pretty excited to start it  pic of the three later!


----------



## brylerjunction

got a bunch of kits today in the mail. I uploaded pictures to the gallery not sure how to attach them to the post.















































got it to work excuse the shakey hand its from my meds


----------



## sawgunner

got these earlier this week

Rivarossi FEF 4-8-4









Walther's Cornerstone Water Street Freight terminal









Athearn SD45 Demonstrator


----------



## tjcruiser

Great looking steamer, 'gunner!

TJ


----------



## Southern

I found this shove ( or hoe ) in with some of the stuff that I got last week.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Ok heres a few "new" things I got 




















































and this gem my new M of W (MOW) car for use on the rails!! its built by a company called "Revell" in 1958 I think is what the car had on it...
(one of three, the other two I don't feel like digging them up just now, one is a coil car and the other is a blue L&N box car)


----------



## [email protected]

The Athearn boat needs a dinosaur glued to it...


----------



## Ranger

Nice find guys


----------



## New Berlin RR

[email protected] said:


> The Athearn boat needs a dinosaur glued to it...


I do agree with you there...its lacking that special dino touch...


----------



## NIMT

Yea it needs a T-REX chewing on the boat!


----------



## New Berlin RR

I was figureing the T-rex would be driving the train....hey thats my boat by the way....no dino is gonna eat it unless I say it may....


----------



## Southern

if the boat gets eaten, i want that Seaboard Air Line Flat car.


----------



## brylerjunction

got these today off craigslist...

the engines I will post on here for sale/trade after they are tested, the parts are going to the church group that I send bulk ho parts to so they can build and repair stuff..the transformers are FREE to a good home just pay shipping..


----------



## Ranger

This is old but new to me. I recently uncovered my grandfather's Lionel O Scale train set. Once getting the years and years of dust and grime off it runs strong and smooth. Future plans are to have this running along the ceiling in my basement. Also i am new to O scale so any info on this set would be greatly appreciated, i.e anything missing from the locomotive and also did this smoke at one time?


----------



## brylerjunction

if I am not mistaken that set is from the early 70's and sold by Sears. The engine is only worth about $15.00. Got to be careful because that early 70's stuff is not of the highest quality


----------



## Ranger

brylerjunction said:


> if I am not mistaken that set is from the early 70's and sold by Sears. The engine is only worth about $15.00. Got to be careful because that early 70's stuff is not of the highest quality



The age sounds about right. I was told that he bought it to go around the Christmas tree. I think it will work good to run around the basement ceiling.


----------



## brylerjunction

Ranger said:


> The age sounds about right. I was told that he bought it to go around the Christmas tree. I think it will work good to run around the basement ceiling.


its a cool little train no telling what went on the flat car...you could always put some snow flocked trees on there to make it like its hauling christmas trees...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ranger said:


> This is old but new to me. I recently uncovered my grandfather's Lionel O Scale train set. Once getting the years and years of dust and grime off it runs strong and smooth. Future plans are to have this running along the ceiling in my basement. Also i am new to O scale so any info on this set would be greatly appreciated, i.e anything missing from the locomotive and also did this smoke at one time?


Here's a couple things you might find useful. The parts diagram and parts list for your locomotive.


----------



## Ranger

That is a tremendous help, thanks gunrunnerjohn


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Every little bit helps, right?

If you do much with O-scale, downloading the Lionel Product Supplements is a must.


----------



## Ranger

O scale is a new venture for me. My scales are N & HO, so your right every little bit does help


----------



## santafe158

Looks like you just need a pilot truck. I thought it looked a little odd, but with the cheap way Lionel was making things then, it wouldn't have surprised me if they hadn't installed one to begin with. I think it would look better with one  Not a bad looking set though for what it is.


----------



## santafe158

Well, I joined the Turbine club last night. Pulled the trigger on a 1946 Lionel 2020 6-8-6 steam turbine for sale on another forum. It'll need some work to get operational, but I'm excited for that 

For $135 I think I did well. The trailing truck is a replacement and the tender trucks need the pickup assemblies, but he's including those plus replacement ladders for the cab. I'll be working on that as soon as it gets here. The usual wear and tear, but for being 66 years old, it doesn't look too bad. (well, the tender is a little rough, but I'll probably pull my 736W berkshire tender with it anyway)

Here are some photos from the seller


----------



## brylerjunction

nice pickup


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good.  How does it run under Legacy?


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lookin' good.  How does it run under Legacy?


Doesn't run at all right now, but I'm sure it'll run fine under legacy :laugh:


----------



## NIMT

I have to say that is one sweet looking loco!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

NIMT said:


> I have to say that is one sweet looking loco!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


When I first saw them I thought they were real ugly. They've grown on me


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I added some tankers to my fleet.  These are Lionel Unibody tankers. Got all three for $40, they look like new and came in original boxes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a "new" "old" arrival, it's been sitting in the corner waiting for me to get it running. I had to rewire the lights and couplers to beat it into submission and also add a proper tether between the two units. It's all working now, it's an MTH Lehigh Valley Also PA with ProtoSound2. Now that I have a DCS system, I can actually run these.  

I think I'll add markers to them as well, they didn't have them from the factory. It'll be my first use of the large fiber-optic tubes I bought for this kind of update.


----------



## Ranger

My daughter wanted to give me my father's day present early. It is an N Scale Union Pacific 2-6-2. I think it will look nice on my layout once it's finished.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a nicely detailed unit for N-scale, looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a "new" "old" arrival, it's been sitting in the corner waiting for me to get it running. I had to rewire the lights and couplers to beat it into submission and also add a proper tether between the two units. It's all working now, it's an MTH Lehigh Valley Also PA with ProtoSound2. Now that I have a DCS system, I can actually run these.
> 
> I think I'll add markers to them as well, they didn't have them from the factory. It'll be my first use of the large fiber-optic tubes I bought for this kind of update.


Your skills amaze me.. I always look forward to your next "project", and what you've done...


----------



## Southern

That is one sweet looking steemer,. Glad to see you got it. Why dose it need a tender? It's Atomic powered right?:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

flyernut said:


> Your skills amaze me.. I always look forward to your next "project", and what you've done...


Next project is to install TMCC/RailSounds into my GS4 SP steamer. I have the complete train, 9 passenger cars, the extra water tender, and the loco and tender. Right now they're ProtoSound1, and I have the stuff to convert to TMCC cruise control and RailSounds. It's going to require some surgery to add all the markers and the like, so it'll be a fun project.


----------



## trainguru

*Did Anybody say "New"???*

I've got a "new" diesel comming, check it out on my thread "Homebuilt Streamliner":

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12461&page=4

I call her "Ginger Rogers"!!! -  - Read the story people...


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Next project is to install TMCC/RailSounds into my GS4 SP steamer. I have the complete train, 9 passenger cars, the extra water tender, and the loco and tender. Right now they're ProtoSound1, and I have the stuff to convert to TMCC cruise control and RailSounds. It's going to require some surgery to add all the markers and the like, so it'll be a fun project.


Good for you! Let's see a photo walk-through....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a couple of TMCC conversion projects waiting in the wings. I have a pair of RMT BUDDY commuter cars that I'm going to install TMCC in, and a PARR Speeder that also gets the treatment. Then there's the GS4, so I have plenty of conversions to do.


----------



## kiddk1

What is the turbine club?



santafe158 said:


> Well, I joined the Turbine club last night. Pulled the trigger on a 1946 Lionel 2020 6-8-6 steam turbine for sale on another forum. It'll need some work to get operational, but I'm excited for that
> 
> For $135 I think I did well. The trailing truck is a replacement and the tender trucks need the pickup assemblies, but he's including those plus replacement ladders for the cab. I'll be working on that as soon as it gets here. The usual wear and tear, but for being 66 years old, it doesn't look too bad. (well, the tender is a little rough, but I'll probably pull my 736W berkshire tender with it anyway)
> 
> Here are some photos from the seller


----------



## norgale

This was some hunk of iron. Too bad it was scraped. Pete
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/13/PRR_S2.jpg/800px-PRR_S2.jpg

Wonder what the turbine looked like and where it was positioned/


----------



## santafe158

kiddk1 said:


> What is the turbine club?


There's no such thing :laugh:

I just meant I'm now one of the many people that own the postwar turbines


----------



## kiddk1

I picked up about 14 boxes of mixed cars at a garage sale for $10 each. They include a radar car, a couple cabooses, box cars, sunoco and chevron tankers and others.


----------



## Big Ed

kiddk1 said:


> I picked up about 14 boxes of mixed cars at a garage sale for $10 each. They include a radar car, a couple cabooses, box cars, sunoco and chevron tankers and others.



Nice looking boxes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Atomic Powered Lionel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Gunrunner those Lionel Uni-body tankers are huge compared to other tankers, huh?
Still good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610

I got a Weller WLC100 soldering station.
Man, this thing makes soldering easy! I'm in love!









I also bought an Athearn UP veranda turbine, #71.









I plan to install a Tsunami turbine sound decoder into it. Did you know that with the 22,000 gallon fuel tender these things went from Ogden, Utah to Council Bluffs, Iowa without refueling? This i gonna look sweeeeet on my layout! (Once I finally get it built.)


----------



## shaygetz

Nice turbeens there guys...:thumbsup:

I picked up some kits for a rainy day, I'll put them together as early 1900s power with straight stacks and electric lights...


----------



## flyboy2610

I like those kits! I don't know that my modeling skills are up to a challenge like that yet, though!


----------



## shaygetz

Actually...those are just the ones you want to start with, nice and easy.:thumbsup: I'll be dolling them up a bit...of course...


----------



## Southern

Man those are some sweet finds. I love that UP71, not at all like my beat up UP70. 

I cant want to see the pic of the finish train Shay.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Nice UP71, would like to see UP70 my self...still waiting for my package to arrive...




















These two are some of the newest cars I have, the other new items include the SP boxcar (car-pac) and the flat car with boat on it.


----------



## Southern




----------



## santafe158

santafe158 said:


> Well, I joined the Turbine club last night. Pulled the trigger on a 1946 Lionel 2020 6-8-6 steam turbine for sale on another forum. It'll need some work to get operational, but I'm excited for that
> 
> For $135 I think I did well. The trailing truck is a replacement and the tender trucks need the pickup assemblies, but he's including those plus replacement ladders for the cab. I'll be working on that as soon as it gets here. The usual wear and tear, but for being 66 years old, it doesn't look too bad. (well, the tender is a little rough, but I'll probably pull my 736W berkshire tender with it anyway)


It arrived today

Here are some pictures.

Before disassembly


























Post cleaning/servicing


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok this isn't exactly "new" per se but its new to my engine (yay) and finially allows it to be used either way finally!!! its been about 9 years since its had a coupler on the front end so its good to go now


----------



## Southern

New Berlin RR said:


> ok this isn't exactly "new" per se but its new to my engine (yay) and finially allows it to be used either way finally!!! its been about 9 years since its had a coupler on the front end so its good to go now


 
I under stand and it makes me grin.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Hey I had to get my train fixed some how....LOL...plus im happy i can use it now as it was intended to be used  plus its a new Kaydee coupler


----------



## Railtunes

I just got this nifty new N scale gasoline railcar from Japan. It actually comes as a two-car set, one powered and one trailer that is identical, except for the car number. As shown, this is how they looked in Japan when introduced in 1935, but they also ran in Taiwan (then under Japanese control) with the same color scheme and the addition of a trolley-type "cowcatcher" and different numbers, so I'll be converting this to the Taiwan version to run on my Taiwan branchline.
The model is by Micro-Ace and it is a very sweet and quiet runner.


----------



## New Berlin RR

very cool railtunes, dont forget to post your pics of your layout(s) in the layout section


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Gunrunner those Lionel Uni-body tankers are huge compared to other tankers, huh?
> Still good deal.:thumbsup:


The unibody tankers are a bit larger than the other traditional rolling stock. I figured if they look out of place with the other tankers, I'll just turn them over. I'm sure I won't get hurt on the deal. They sell for twice what I paid for them on eBay.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The unibody tankers are a bit larger than the other traditional rolling stock. I figured if they look out of place with the other tankers, I'll just turn them over. I'm sure I won't get hurt on the deal. They sell for twice what I paid for them on eBay.



I have some, I just run them with the others anyway.

I make believe they are Super tankers.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There you go, super-tankers.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I do hope in a good way 




Southern said:


> I under stand and it makes me grin.


----------



## T-Man

santafe158 said:


> It arrived today
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> Post cleaning/servicing


It looks great!:thumbsup: I have been going back into this thread and noticed you have gotten some neat stuff. DId you ever show pictures of your table????


----------



## santafe158

T-Man said:


> It looks great!:thumbsup: I have been going back into this thread and noticed you have gotten some neat stuff. DId you ever show pictures of your table????


I'm not sure what what table you're referring to? The pictures of the engine I just posted are from my bedroom carpet central :laugh:

I do have a little 2.5' x 5' postwar layout in the basement, and I did a 12x8 layout at the Redford Theatre this past December. Is one of those what you were talking about?


----------



## santafe158

A quick video






Does anybody have a whistle relay sitting around in their junk box? I noticed today, the reason mine is probably not working is that one of those little wires from the coil is snapped and I don't see a way to easily repair that. :laugh:


----------



## kiddk1

A few more garage sale finds

































My first G gauge 









cant forget the kids


----------



## brylerjunction

nice pickups that Prewar 610 looks like it was repainted


----------



## kiddk1

brylerjunction said:


> nice pickups that Prewar 610 looks like it was repainted


I dont know, the original sticker is still in the bottom with no paint over it, bottom looks original


----------



## santafe158

kiddk1 said:


> I dont know, the original sticker is still in the bottom with no paint over it, bottom looks original


They might have left the bottom alone, but the upper part definitely looks repainted. The lettering looks almost like it was done very carefully by hand. Doesn't look bad though :laugh: nice find.


----------



## brylerjunction

kiddk1 said:


> I dont know, the original sticker is still in the bottom with no paint over it, bottom looks original


yeah I have seen lots of restorations like that. Heck they could have bought a replacement bottom.



santafe158 said:


> They might have left the bottom alone, but the upper part definitely looks repainted. The lettering looks almost like it was done very carefully by hand. Doesn't look bad though :laugh: nice find.


I dont even think they were ever made in that color


----------



## tjcruiser

Kid, etc.

610's were offered in "olive green with red trim" ... yours is close to that, but the specific tones certainly look like a repaint to me. I don't think any originals had "shades" on the window film, either.

It's nicely done, though ... a great find!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's an eBay score. This was listed as having a problem with the front motor, and went for $127. It's the MTH SP Alco AA with PS2 command/control. Sure enough, it had a problem, which turned out to be a big chunk of something stuck in the gears, five minutes and it was on the rails running like a top.  The shells look like new, and the rest is running like a top now, so I'm a happy camper. This will go with the bunch of SP passenger cars I have.


----------



## brylerjunction

will post pictures of my giant craigslist haul later...it ranged from PreWar American Flyer to older HO Athearn. Got around 30-40 engines, including some unrun Hornby stuff all in boxes and about 200 pieces of cheapo rolling stuck. Once I go through it all 90% of it will be or sale or trade..


----------



## norgale

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's an eBay score. This was listed as having a problem with the front motor, and went for $127. It's the MTH SP Alco AA with PS2 command/control. Sure enough, it had a problem, which turned out to be a big chunk of something stuck in the gears, five minutes and it was on the rails running like a top.  The shells look like new, and the rest is running like a top now, so I'm a happy camper. This will go with the bunch of SP passenger cars I have.


My favorite colors and would like to see a picture of the whole train if ya get a chance. Pete


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's an eBay score. This was listed as having a problem with the front motor, and went for $127. It's the MTH SP Alco AA with PS2 command/control. Sure enough, it had a problem, which turned out to be a big chunk of something stuck in the gears, five minutes and it was on the rails running like a top.  The shells look like new, and the rest is running like a top now, so I'm a happy camper. This will go with the bunch of SP passenger cars I have.


John, I have the same MTH diesels, but in Denver& Rio Grande livery. I have a ABBBA unit, and 10 passenger cars.( I think at last count). I love the PA's, and I also have a NY Central ABA unit from K-line, in FA.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Finially got my package after two long weeks (YAY) well three if you coun't my vacation time LOL!! but anyways got my trains today so im happy as a tick on a deers behind 










GP30

























































lashing them up (GP30 and GP38-2)









































and the DD40X (Ma-Bell)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> My favorite colors and would like to see a picture of the whole train if ya get a chance. Pete


I will be digging them out at some point to do the LED lighting conversion on them. I also have the SP GS-4 steamer that is going to get converted to TMCC, so I'll have my choice of motive power for the consist.  Maybe I'll put the steamer in front and the diesel in the back. :laugh:



flyernut said:


> John, I have the same MTH diesels, but in Denver& Rio Grande livery. I have a ABBBA unit, and 10 passenger cars.( I think at last count). I love the PA's, and I also have a NY Central ABA unit from K-line, in FA.


Isn't an ABBBA overkill for 10 passenger cars? :laugh: I think the engines will be the longest part of the train! I'll bet that group impressive just running around by itself. 



New Berlin RR said:


> Finially got my package after two long weeks (YAY) well three if you coun't my vacation time LOL!! but anyways got my trains today so im happy as a tick on a deers behind


Boy, that's quite a haul, that should keep you busy for a little bit.


----------



## New Berlin RR

it is, gonna be slowly stripping the old paint (yellow) and get it in the green paint with orange, then in new berlin markings!! so that should keep me busy planing that.

on that note does anyone know of a good train paint scheme design program thats free if possible??


and after that im gonna go fix up the DD40X so it works as I need!!


----------



## NIMT

Your not going to be able to strip the yellow off and get just green, the base coat is yellow and the over coat is green.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Paint is an okay one.  In all seriousness though it allows very rigid work and solid coloring unlike photoshop or gimp which can be more work than it is worth for a simple side paint scheme.

Just get a side-front-back black and white drawing off the net of your engine and color it with paint to your liking.


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok cool, and Sean I mean the yellow square on the GP30, the DD40X if anything will only have the C&NW removed, every thing else left as is...


----------



## brylerjunction

here are the pictures of the prewar standard gauge american flyer stuff I got off craigslist yesterday. still going through everything else.





































I just listed them on ebay so I cant wait to see what they will bring but they should do well except for the mail post car its pretty rough


----------



## flyernut

brylerjunction said:


> here are the pictures of the prewar standard gauge american flyer stuff I got off craigslist yesterday. still going through everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just listed them on ebay so I cant wait to see what they will bring but they should do well except for the mail post car its pretty rough


I have a olive green #8E from Lionel, circa 1927. It's very similar to your flyer. I also have the passenger cars that go with my #8, as well as all the cardboard spacers, original boxes, and set case. It belonged to my dad, who received it as a Christmas present from my grandfather MANY years ago. Still runs like a champ.


----------



## brylerjunction

flyernut said:


> I have a olive green #8E from Lionel, circa 1927. It's very similar to your flyer. I also have the passenger cars that go with my #8, as well as all the cardboard spacers, original boxes, and set case. It belonged to my dad, who received it as a Christmas present from my grandfather MANY years ago. Still runs like a champ.



I have bought and sold 100's of prewar Lionel, Ives and even some older Carlisle Finch stuff but this is the first time I was ever able to buy some Prewar AF stuff and for what I paid it was even better 

I really love the work on the prewar Lionel Buildings and stuff just as much as I liked the artistry on the Lionel War Time Set


----------



## flyernut

brylerjunction said:


> I have bought and sold 100's of prewar Lionel, Ives and even some older Carlisle Finch stuff but this is the first time I was ever able to buy some Prewar AF stuff and for what I paid it was even better
> 
> I really love the work on the prewar Lionel Buildings and stuff just as much as I liked the artistry on the Lionel War Time Set


I would love to add to my dad's set, but finances say no. So does the wife,lol.. You're correct about the good looks of pre-war stuff. What a great opportunity to have all those types of trains when you were a kid, if one could afford it!. My dad and his brother were given a choice of Christmas presents; a erector set, or a train set. My uncle took the erector set, dad took the train set. The erector set is long gone, but the train set remains!! I still have my dad's Buddy L dump truck that he used to play with as a kid. It in turned was given to me to play with, and my own 2 sons played with it as well. Now the grandsons will have a chance at it too!! The joy of toys!!!. Thanks for posting that wonderful little flyer; it brought out some fond memories..


----------



## brylerjunction

flyernut said:


> I would love to add to my dad's set, but finances say no. So does the wife,lol.. You're correct about the good looks of pre-war stuff. What a great opportunity to have all those types of trains when you were a kid, if one could afford it!. My dad and his brother were given a choice of Christmas presents; a erector set, or a train set. My uncle took the erector set, dad took the train set. The erector set is long gone, but the train set remains!! I still have my dad's Buddy L dump truck that he used to play with as a kid. It in turned was given to me to play with, and my own 2 sons played with it as well. Now the grandsons will have a chance at it too!! The joy of toys!!!. Thanks for posting that wonderful little flyer; it brought out some fond memories..


can you repair stuff?? If so pm me your address 

I once got in a collection of old catalogs and I tell you it was expensive back then to have a lionel set. Some of these outfits sold for $30-$50 and that was a ton of money!!!
Thats a great story about the Buddy L dump truck!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Joe,

You bought on Craigslist, and are doing a quick flip on ebay? How come? Those prewars look much to nice to quick-flip!

TJ


----------



## brylerjunction

tjcruiser said:


> Joe,
> 
> You bought on Craigslist, and are doing a quick flip on ebay? How come? Those prewars look much to nice to quick-flip!
> 
> TJ


I buy certain things to sell right away to support other habits and more things that I like to buy. Part of the collecting of trains is the thrill of the hunt for me. Then its making a deal or going to an auction or brokering an estate. Then its selling or trading certain things and bs'ing with people at the train shows, Missy and I will talk to anyone that comes by our tables even if they buy or not just because thats a part of the hobby we love. Lastly its putting away the things that we really like that either A) will go on a layout once we have the room to do one or are B) what we consider high grade investment type pieces that we put away and store properly to one sell or trade. Missy is a school teacher and I work as a behavior tech in the school district. So another important part of this hobby is that we use to the time to go and find new items as our way of traveling or going on adventures. If we travel to get something we may take a back road to get there or we may get in the car and drive to an auction 2 states away when we have the time. By selling a little of what we buy it allows us to pay for those trips as well. 
So I believe I have turned this "hobby" into many little hobbies! If I am rambling I am sorry it was time for my nightly pain pill for my foot and I didnt read the part on the bottle that said do not type on message boards after taking


----------



## tjcruiser

Fair enough, Joe ... sounds like you and Missy have found a perfect, fun passtime! I'll bet you've stumbled on some great treasures along the way.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale

Got a bunch of stuff from Joe Donato and there were several kits included in the purchase. I like lits and now I have more than I need but it's fun putting these things together. However I didn't know they all come in BLACK. Geeze! That's going to be a load of painting. Guess I'll just have to come up with some cutom colors and names for all these box cars and coal cars.. Pete


----------



## Southern

I like looking at what else is on the bench. You got planes! and a bunch of paint.
keep the pictures coming.


----------



## flyboy2610

I bought an Athearn SW7 shell off eBay. The guy wanted $24 for it. I have a shell I was thinking about having someone paint for me, and it doesn't have handrails or windows. After adding up two way shipping, the cost of a handrail set, the cost of a window set, and the cost of having someone paint it for me, it didn't take long to figure out that this was by far the cheaper route to go.
The only thing I don't care for is that UP's SW7's never had numbers as high as 1870. They only went up to 1824. 1870 was actually a TR5, and it was based on an SW9.
The locomotive itself is the one that was with the shell I still have. It is an old Athearn with the steel wheels and half axles that press into plastic gears. I replaced the steel wheels with nickel silver ones I got from Northwest Short Lines. I isolated the motor from the frame and hardwired in a Digitrax DH123D decoder, and added grain of rice bulbs with the appropriate resistors. I also added Kadee #148's front and rear. They went right into the original Athearn pockets.


----------



## brylerjunction

nice little engine..


----------



## dablaze

Bought this on the 'bay and had it direct shipped to NIMT for DCC, Sound and 16 way lighting (just kidding Sean, just DCC)










and finishing this one too, might send it down there as well (might have posted it already, I forget...)










Oh, and picked up some hard shell flight type cases, I need to get some foam to cut so I can turn them into engine carry cases.

Craig


----------



## NIMT

Humm... That looks like the free one that showed up in my mail for me! :laugh::laugh::laugh:







Only 16 lights, I was thinking at least 20


----------



## dablaze

lol, my mother said disorganization would be my downfall, lol!

Craig


----------



## dablaze

Ok, all kiddin aside, it really was a HUGE restraint to get a new toy and not get to run it right away  

...is it nice? A short term lease agreement could be worked out between railroads If you did want to throw it in front of some nice cars and run it past some pretty scenery and take some video lol.

Craig


----------



## NIMT

Sadly NIMT railway is lacking trackage to show off your fine engine for you!
Give me a day or two and I'll get it sent off for your RR's use!


----------



## Prospect193

NIMT said:


> Sadly NIMT railway is lacking trackage to show off your fine engine for you!
> Give me a day or two and I'll get it sent off for your RR's use!


go open a box or 12 and im sure you can whip something up to show off the Loco!!!


----------



## trainguru

*Well, here's a thought:*



flyboy2610 said:


> I bought an Athearn SW7 shell off eBay. The guy wanted $24 for it. I have a shell I was thinking about having someone paint for me, and it doesn't have handrails or windows. After adding up two way shipping, the cost of a handrail set, the cost of a window set, and the cost of having someone paint it for me, it didn't take long to figure out that this was by far the cheaper route to go.
> The only thing I don't care for is that UP's SW7's never had numbers as high as 1870. They only went up to 1824. 1870 was actually a TR5, and it was based on an SW9.
> The locomotive itself is the one that was with the shell I still have. It is an old Athearn with the steel wheels and half axles that press into plastic gears. I replaced the steel wheels with nickel silver ones I got from Northwest Short Lines. I isolated the motor from the frame and hardwired in a Digitrax DH123D decoder, and added grain of rice bulbs with the appropriate resistors. I also added Kadee #148's front and rear. They went right into the original Athearn pockets.


What's the difference between a SW7 and an SW9 really? Get a dummy calf, and create the TR5!!! -  - It's a good thought; it's more practical (to a degree), than renumbering, and better for operations too ("extra" power in the yard!). I'd do that if I had the chance...


----------



## NIMT

I really should get something going soon!
I have gotten some really nice things from all over the place here lately!
Thanks to these fine peeps, Southern, Sawgunner, Tdeuwaite and ME!
Southern
These 2 SD40-2's will make a beautiful addition to my fleet, will post pic's and video once the lighting and sound are done! And so many new cars too!








Sawgunner Love the heavy duty flat cars, a bethgon, and another pulp wood car - the pulp wood!








Tdeuwaite This will make a great addition to my Amtrak fleet!








ME New ribbon lighting for passanger cars! Will work out the dimmers and drivers for these in the next few days an sell these too!


----------



## Prospect193

Now we're talkin!!!!!!


----------



## dablaze

Wow, need to se more of those sd40-2 units, with the difference between the 2, one looks a scale 20 feet longer than the other! Looks great though.

Craig


----------



## Southern

Your welcome, I almost kept the two road trailer. but in the end I felt they should go with the flat car.


----------



## norgale

Southern said:


> I like looking at what else is on the bench. You got planes! and a bunch of paint.
> keep the pictures coming.


Those planes go to a CVN65 Enterprise that I'm very slowly putting together. Got stuck on making the four motor mounts for the little motors in it and I'm going nuts painting these little buggers (planes)and applying all the tiny decals that go on them. I'll post another shot just to tickle your innards. pete


----------



## shaygetz

On its way from the UK...


----------



## lears2005

Cant wait to see it done when you get your hands on it


----------



## norgale

Southern said:


> I like looking at what else is on the bench. You got planes! and a bunch of paint.
> keep the pictures coming.


Here ya go Southern. Pete


















hanger deck

















engine room
Don't know why these pics posted so wide. Sorry for that. pete


----------



## dablaze

Cool, I want one in HO.

Craig


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay -- fabulous looking loco ... love the light grey coloring, open-spoke wheels, etc.

Pete -- nice work in the Enterprise. What's the plan for stuffing boxes on the prop shafts ?

TJ


----------



## brylerjunction

Pete that is awesome!!


----------



## norgale

Thanks Joe. Models are a lot of fun and very relaxing for me--most of the time. Ha!
TJ I'm still looking for some 5 blade props for this thing. Then I can decide on the size of the shafts and the logs. Problem is that the props in this scale are pretty small so not much out there to pick from. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> On its way from the UK...


Love the look of that one Shay.


----------



## Carl

Would really jump thru a hoop for that engine in N Scale.


----------



## shaygetz

Yes...it were love at first sight..._swoon_...

My hope is to find a matching grey, I noticed some of them parts ain't painted...


----------



## gc53dfgc

shaygetz said:


> Yes...it were love at first sight..._swoon_...
> 
> My hope is to find a matching grey, I noticed some of them parts ain't painted...


How much did you snag that beauty for shay? a penny, a dime, or even if I dare... a quarter?:laugh: In all seriousness that engine looks like it is worth a thousands dollars.


----------



## shaygetz

Not a whole lot...I had just finished two bean burritos and sat on the guy's head until he came down to my price...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

I just got these three locomotives in today I am going to keep to of them and send the red locomotive to shaygetz as a gift. As soon as I get his address


----------



## shaygetz

Many thanks...I've longed for one of those old HObbyline Fairbanks Morse H-10-44s ever since I was a kid...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

gc53dfgc said:


> How much did you snag that beauty for shay? a penny, a dime, or even if I dare... a quarter?:laugh: In all seriousness that engine looks like it is worth a thousands dollars.


I would like to find out more myself...there is very little information out there on them. From what I've gathered, they are an English company and were offered in the 1980s. The detail looks unreal, it is all metal and it comes with two motor options...flywheel or no. As for price, I paid $40 for it, the upper limit on my hobby budget for a month.


----------



## brylerjunction

lears2005 said:


> I just got these three locomotives in today I am going to keep to of them and send the red locomotive to shaygetz as a gift. As soon as I get his address



those are some nice looking engines


----------



## NIMT

I got some more goodies in the mail yesterday and today!
Thanks Southern And Sawgunner!

From Southern: Bethgons








From Sawgunner: DD40 Body, Crane Base, Crane, DD40, 3 Pulp wood cars, Flower mix, and 4 Girder Bridges, also a display case.
























I'm happier than a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## Southern

Your are a kid in a candy shop.



It takes one to know one.


----------



## rogruth

My wife,who seldom seems to pay any attention,looked at the Lionel Ready to Run catalog and saw the 125th anniversary Coke train and said 'I like this.Why don't you get it?",so I did.It made her happy so I am pleased.


----------



## New Berlin RR

rogruth said:


> My wife,who seldom seems to pay any attention,looked at the Lionel Ready to Run catalog and saw the 125th anniversary Coke train and said 'I like this.Why don't you get it?",so I did.It made her happy so I am pleased.


what scales does this catalog have?


NIMT: thats a beautiful DD40X, I wish I could swap you shells for the demo unit one, I just love the blue!! beautiful!! also check your PM box!!


----------



## rogruth

That catalog is 3rail O gauge.

You can go to www.lionel.com and see their catalogs.The coke train is in the Ready to Run catalog.


----------



## brylerjunction

picked up a huge n scale collection today..lots of nice stuff pics to come


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got this little Dockside switcher a few weeks back, just finished the conversion to TMCC. It is an MTH model with fan driven smoke, so it's a great smoker. It now has electrocouplers, directional lights, and of course, command/control.

The handrails are the antennas, so I had to replace the existing ones with some nickel wire that I could solder to and insulate from the shell. Warm-white LED's front and rear, and I added figures to the cab, can't have the train running around with no engineer!

I may swap out the electrocouplers for the next shorter size. I just matched the existing couplers that I removed, but, I think they protrude a bit too much, so I'm thinking of making that change.

This one has an interesting traction option that I've never seen before, it has lateral grooves in the wheels to provide traction. Makes a bit of noise running, but it certainly has plenty of traction. I put a dozen cars behind it, and it had no problems at all pulling them smartly away.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Got this little Dockside switcher a few weeks back, just finished the conversion to TMCC. It is an MTH model with fan driven smoke, so it's a great smoker. It now has electrocouplers, directional lights, and of course, command/control.
> 
> The handrails are the antennas, so I had to replace the existing ones with some nickel wire that I could solder to and insulate from the shell. Warm-white LED's front and rear, and I added figures to the cab, can't have the train running around with no engineer!
> 
> I may swap out the electrocouplers for the next shorter size. I just matched the existing couplers that I removed, but, I think they protrude a bit too much, so I'm thinking of making that change.
> 
> This one has an interesting traction option that I've never seen before, it has lateral grooves in the wheels to provide traction. Makes a bit of noise running, but it certainly has plenty of traction. I put a dozen cars behind it, and it had no problems at all pulling them smartly away.


Like I said before, you amaze me John with your skills... Nice catch, nice job, nice little engine. I have always liked the little workhorses of the yards. They get no respect, but without them, the big boys would suffer.


----------



## rogruth

John,

Aren't those grooves to hold the traction tires on?

That is a very nice looking model but fails in the valve gear area.
Seems to me that if they can put appropriate valve gear on Docksides in HO gauge why not in O gauge?


----------



## jlong

Too delivery of a Flyer Geep today. You can see what happens to Blombergs when you over inflate the wheels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

flyernut said:


> Like I said before, you amaze me John with your skills... Nice catch, nice job, nice little engine. I have always liked the little workhorses of the yards. They get no respect, but without them, the big boys would suffer.


Thanks, I just liked the look of it, so I decided it was worth the conversion effort. 



rogruth said:


> John,
> 
> Aren't those grooves to hold the traction tires on?


They run the wrong way, unless you have very different traction tires than I do. 












> That is a very nice looking model but fails in the valve gear area.
> Seems to me that if they can put appropriate valve gear on Docksides in HO gauge why not in O gauge?


I don't think this was a high-end model, some of the steamers I have do a much better job, and they cost a lot more as well. The K-Line models of a few years ago did a real nice job on the details.


----------



## tjcruiser

Crisp looking little loco, John. First time I've seen "traction" wheels like that.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

First time for me as well TJ, they make an interesting sound running down the tracks. It hauls around a dozen cars, so it has decent traction.


----------



## brylerjunction

laid up in bed but I got a huge shipment in from Modeltech Studios today..some of the board members are going to be happy with the kits they are receiving!!


----------



## Carl

Well, hope you can find your way out of bed. ModelTech Studios make some very fine kits.


----------



## brylerjunction

Carl said:


> Well, hope you can find your way out of bed. ModelTech Studios make some very fine kits.


yes they make really nice stuff to advanced for me to build..but I get to dream as I unpack the stuff to repack for orders and say wow I cant wait to see what that will look like....


----------



## Southern

I got two boxes today, My mail man said I am killing him.
First one from Joe Donato (Bryler Juction) Lots of track and other stuff

The secand one was My new DCC system from Yankee Dabbler.


----------



## brylerjunction

that was that noise in the box!!! I didnt realize Missy had wrapped up a dog and stuck it in there too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the terminal strips, wish I had seen those!


----------



## lears2005

Ya me to


----------



## rogruth

Radio Shack has terminal strips similar to those near the bottom of the first photo.


----------



## sawgunner

holy crap!!! that's a lot of stuff!!!

Nice Super Chief Xtra Duplex!! With 20 amp power supply!!!!

it's official I'm jealous!


----------



## New Berlin RR

thats the exact system im looking into my self for Digitrax!! nice to see what it all has! now I just made my decision  now for the $$$ to be saved....

now for me, just spent about $11.09 on a new (to me) Acurail boxcar! YAY don't have a picture sadly but I will take one once it gets here!!!


----------



## inxy

Lots of good stuff. Curious - what breed is the dog ?

B


----------



## New Berlin RR

oh I call the dog, so send it my way, looks like its well trained to not play with trains but to guard them


----------



## Southern

inxy said:


> Lots of good stuff. Curious - what breed is the dog ?
> 
> B


She is a Fox Red Labrador. We rescued her about a year ago. Turned out to be a keeper. We have fostered allot of dogs in the past, But this one was to good to let go. See will not run off, Even plays with the mail man.


----------



## New Berlin RR

nice Southern!!


----------



## norgale

Is there a picture here of the dog somewhere? I must have missed it . pete


----------



## New Berlin RR

well I got 4 "new" things (new to me, well one is new new but what ever) 

enjoy 

the first three are "used" 

























My new walthers MoW dump car which will be part of my MoW train  YAY!!!


----------



## brylerjunction

nice pickups


----------



## trainguru

*Wow!*



New Berlin RR said:


> well I got 4 "new" things (new to me, well one is new new but what ever)
> 
> enjoy
> 
> the first three are "used"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new walthers MoW dump car which will be part of my MoW train  YAY!!!


Loving the Trainmaster Berlin; I have that one. The Northwestern never had one, but a lot of "Baby Trainmaster's". I love those locomotives, Athearn should make the S-12, the PA, the Trainmaster's, the Rectifer, and all the 60's steam locomotives again. Shame though, the tooling for the rectifer was scrapped years back, but the diesels atleast could still be made though; I saw the S-12's for sale new a few years ago. I hope they do make them again!


----------



## lears2005

Got this in from shaygetz yesterday


----------



## [email protected]

lears2005 said:


> Got this in from shaygetz yesterday



I saw this movie at the drive-in...


----------



## NIMT

And to think they produced 100's of thousands of those like that!


----------



## flyboy2610

NIMT said:


> View attachment 19594
> 
> And to think they produced 100's of thousands of those like that!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Why am I *NOT* surprised??!!


----------



## Kwikster

I'd guess spell checking was optional when those were made 

Carl


----------



## shaygetz

From dablaze, via PIF:thumbsup:...










...and Southern, because he knew I'd give it a good home...










Thanks so much guys...


----------



## JPIII

I consider this last week a success.
Rather than spend money like a drunken sailor, I bought only one loco and a couple hun on "other stuff".
That 30% off GOOB sale at an LHS kilt me.

However, I did miss an item on the bay that I'm kickin' myself in the *** over. It just happened to be the last kind of loco I need......course now there's another I want.
The good news is that nobody bought it so I may get another chance if the fella re-lists it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gixen is your friend if you're missing eBay auctions.


----------



## JPIII

Yeah well........
I hadn't decided to bid on the item.....neither did anyone else.
I went back & read the description closely and said "holy ****"
by then I was 3 minutes late. The price was so low as to not get your attention...initially, at least.

Wrote the guy & made him an offer.....no joy yet.

I can't beat them puter programs but I'm veteran of the Ebay coin wars.


----------



## norgale

*Couple new engines*

The BGC picked up a couple new (used) engines today from a railroad up in New Hampshire. The Chessie runs ok but the Rock doesn't. Have to check them out. Can't remember what kind of engines these are but i'm sure somebody can tell me. Pete


----------



## brylerjunction

the rock island is a Tyco Alco the B&O is an Athearn SD40-2 nice pickups...will they be repainted???


----------



## norgale

Don't know yet Joe. Lots of rolling stock in the paint shop right now and there's already not enough room on the new layout for all the stuff the BGC has on it's roster. May have to thin the ranks some pretty soon. pete


----------



## sawgunner

the Rock Island is an Alco C430 the extra truck that came wit the the rock is another power truck. that might be all it needs


----------



## brylerjunction

norgale said:


> Don't know yet Joe. Lots of rolling stock in the paint shop right now and there's already not enough room on the new layout for all the stuff the BGC has on it's roster. May have to thin the ranks some pretty soon. pete


sounds like the BGC should invest in another paint shop..maybe some of those migrants down in the sugar cane fields want to work in the paint shop.


----------



## norgale

They can't work in the paint shop or any place else unless they can read and write and speak ENGLISH. Tell 'em to paint something blue and it comes out yellow. That isn't going to get it. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Finally got my General locomotive.  This one is a diecast MTH Railking set with conventional operation. It's going to get a command brain transplant. I haven't decided if I want to go with the DCS or TMCC upgrade yet, it will depend on the availability of appropriate sounds for this locomotive.


----------



## JPIII

A nery nice Rivarossi Heisler off evil bay at a very good price. It needs DCC conversion.

Missed a very nice PFM 2 truck Shay (with DCC) that was listed 49.95.....I was 2 minutes late.....it didn't sell. Relisted & just sold for well over 500.00.

Both my leg & *** hurt.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Oh My....I've been a BAD BOY!!*

Well its been a hell of a summer and I haven't done anything with the layout since I Shop vacced the old Kitty litter ballast off the track....but man I've been hitting Enginehouse services(give my boys a plug) for the last month...and Ebay too! New Track to replace all that old crap.... Atlas Code 83 with flex track and switches, Ground Foam and more Tree Stuff(Me and trees:laugh A Rix Overpass for my highway...by the Meat plant to Table 2...An Athearn SD 45 UP that I didn't think I'd win :laugh::laugh: and best of all 3 Athearn Heavyweight Passenger cars for my PRR special.....I'm Tapped out until I do another couple of Catering jobs...Wifes Bday is creeping up....but hey TRAINFEST IS IN NOV. YAY!!!


----------



## Kwikster

Lots of good stuff here, SOMEDAY I might have something to post.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

JPIII said:


> Missed a very nice PFM 2 truck Shay (with DCC) that was listed 49.95.....I was 2 minutes late.....it didn't sell. Relisted & just sold for well over 500.00.


Gixen is your friend and you'll never miss one of those again.


----------



## kiddk1

Just got these in.


----------



## rogruth

Very nice.

Do you also have the coaches etc.?


----------



## kiddk1

rogruth said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Do you also have the coaches etc.?


unfortunately I dont, just picked up these two off of ebay.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Well I just got my self the FP40 in Amtrak colors! So I finally have a working Amtrak setup!! Pictures will come soon!

A picture of the loco (not my exact one) is here

http://www.girr.org/girr/lamrs/lamrs_bad_order_details.html


----------



## mojotrain

*ref*

671RR, 726RR/2046w, 2056/2046w-50. 8111, 8569. All Lionel. I'll start looking to find a 671w or 2671w for the 671RR soon.


----------



## New Berlin RR

EDIT image added










Not the exact one (camera is not here sadly) but same type, mine is 350


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New Berlin RR said:


> Not the exact one (camera is not here sadly) but same type, mine is 350


You're posting bogus pictures?  :laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're posting bogus pictures?  :laugh:


Sadly I can't upload from my phone


----------



## TwrOpr87

Recently picked up 21 UP coal cars, 2 89' tofc cars, DRGW covered hopper, SP sd45, DRGW sd45, UP gevo, UP sd70, UP sd70 DRGW heritage unit, and 4 UP 64' reefers. I'm prolly forgetting a few cars but that's most of it at least. The sad part, I don't even have a layout to run any of that on yet


----------



## flyboy2610

I'm stoked! I just bought a BLI Paragon 2 AC5 4-8-8-2 Cab Forward, with DCC and sound!


















I am still in the process of setting up my workbench and test track in my new workshop/office, so I haven't tested it yet. But I love the way the valve gear works on these cab forwards! I look forward to hearing it as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great looking locomotive.


----------



## Prospect193

flyboy2610 said:


> I'm stoked! I just bought a BLI Paragon 2 AC5 4-8-8-2 Cab Forward, with DCC and sound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still in the process of setting up my workbench and test track in my new workshop/office, so I haven't tested it yet. But I love the way the valve gear works on these cab forwards! I look forward to hearing it as well.



Thanks for looking after the loco Flyboy!!! Now you need to ship it to Australia so that gorgeous loco can chuff around my layout!!!:laugh::laugh:

Pat


----------



## Kwikster

Nice looking loco. I'd hate to build an O scale layout to accommodate the larger version of it  IIRC, the ones I saw needed O-71 or greater curves (36" radius)

Carl


----------



## shaygetz

My new train room has arrived (the other half is behind it), going to be a busy next two weeks...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now, that's a *TRAIN ROOM!*


----------



## shaygetz

....the 4 bedrooms, two baths and large kitchen w/ freestanding lsland are concessions to my beloved.

Ya gots to do what ya gots to do...


----------



## rogruth

Shay,

What's left for a train room?

We have 4 bedrooms,large living room,dining room,large[enough] kitchen and 3 full baths.Added a carport,closed in porch and had to build a storage building with 3 rooms for wifes storare area,my tools an yard equipment and a MODEL RAILROAD LAYOUT>.

Good luck.


----------



## shaygetz

rogruth said:


> Shay,
> 
> What's left for a train room?


My wife picked out the floor plan and said, "That's your train room..."--something she's always wanted me to have. It's an 8x10 office with bookshelves and everything...plenty of room for my setup....and quite snappy looking to boot.










I only need room for this...leaves me a 2' aisle all around when fully extended....

My beloved has always been very supportive of my hobby.


----------



## lears2005

Very happy for you Shay hope to see some great work come out of that room


----------



## Kwikster

shaygetz said:


> My wife picked out the floor plan and said, "That's your train room..."--something she's always wanted me to have. It's an 8x10 office with bookshelves and everything...plenty of room for my setup....and quite snappy looking to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need room for this...leaves me a 2' aisle all around when fully extended....
> 
> My beloved has always been very supportive of my hobby.


That's a really slick idea Shay. I love the expando unit. The sliders appear to be ball-bearing slides, great idea. Now you got me thinking, for when I build my O scale table, could use something similar to hide a small HO underneath :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks Carl...they're called full extension slides and, yes, they are ball bearing. My only regret is not using 4 footers. The layout is 3' 6" and the slides were only made in 3 or 4 foot lengths. I chose the 3' thinking I could handle the 6" being just under the cover...I can but there are times I wish I could pull it all the way out. I have a storage drawerunder the layout as well....



















...with cover...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Bob, keep us updated!


----------



## rogruth

IMHO Shay shows that where there is a desire a solution can be found.

Beautiful and ingenious.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My latest rolling stock "haul".  I got all these for $70 shipped, I was pretty satisfied with that.

Most of these are what they appear, a couple of interesting wrinkles. The NYC flatcar has the MTH EOT device on it, it's actually pretty cool. It's more than a blinking LED, it actually has an odd "strobe" effect as it runs, very distinctive. It's just a whole MTH truck, so you can easily remove it and transplant it to any other MTH rolling stock. They actually sell the EOT device as a separate $25 item, so I suspect it was added to this car.

The NKP caboose is actually a smoking caboose, and it's somewhat of a rarity in that there is no heat damage to the side of the caboose as so often happens with these when run in a command environment (too much track voltage).

The depressed center flatcar was pretty chewed up, so that one was a loss.

All in all, I thought it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks guys...the yellow and black diagonals highlight the one other shortfall--you want to be REALLY careful closing those drawers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Shay, why not just retrofit the 4 foot extensions now?


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Shay, why not just retrofit the 4 foot extensions now?


They're about $400 a pair...those three footers ran $250 a pair at the time. Justifying 4 Bennies without being able to recoup the 2 and a half would be somewhat detrimental to my frugal track record and may harm the standing of my hobby in the eyes of my beloved...:thumbsup:


----------



## rogruth

Gunrunner,
At under $8.00 a ca that looks like a great deal to me.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Not exactly model related (well the first one), but I did get Train Simulator 2012 (yay)

second one I just bought so Im just waiting for it to get shipped to me so I can put it together  so heres the generic picture of what I am getting










and finially im getting my BR87 chipped and paying it off or at least a good chunk of it (i hope) tomorrow.


Geez it feels good to get some nice gifts for my Bday hehe


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

rogruth said:


> Gunrunner,
> At under $8.00 a ca that looks like a great deal to me.


Yep, even with the "throwaway" car it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> They're about $400 a pair...those three footers ran $250 a pair at the time. Justifying 4 Bennies without being able to recoup the 2 and a half would be somewhat detrimental to my frugal track record and may harm the standing of my hobby in the eyes of my beloved...:thumbsup:


YIKES!  I can see where that's a problem! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Shay,

Just catching up on the thread, and seeing the delivery of your new "train room". Wow ... instant house! I hope the assembly and settling in goes completely smoothly. Best of happiness!

TJ


----------



## sbeck80

Got some bling for my desk at work....


----------



## flyboy2610

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The depressed center flatcar was pretty chewed up, so that one was a loss.


Considering the beating those things take, just think of it as a touch of added realism!:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR

Indeed, I wish I had a desk to add bling too


----------



## sawgunner

Found my Dad an N scale Heljan Roundhouse on craigslist for $25


----------



## Ranger

Thats real nice looking.


----------



## Carl

Great buy for $25 dollars.


----------



## Catwagon

Aw cool!


----------



## norgale

Good shot sawgunner. That beats the heck out of making one from scratch. Big too. pete


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got these for a grand total of about $23.30 with tax


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Very Nice!!*

Wow Sawgunner...thats is a steal for that price...good looking, weathered, looks like a couple of doors are missing but what the heck....your Dad is one lucky Dad!! Good for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner

and another score for my Dad again $25 is all that was spent!

all engines and rolling stock are minitrix. not sure what the buildings are as of yet


----------



## Big Ed

Your Dad better get you something.

Nice looking roundhouse, now you got to get him a turntable.


----------



## shaygetz

That Golden Throttlepack will give years of great service, I use them exclusively...:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

I have about three or 4 of the gold throttal packs.


----------



## xrunner

Got these Woodland Scenics cleaning kits today. The Tidy Track and Roto Wheel Cleaner were made in China, but the dust monkeys were made in Germany. Wonder why?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Scored both of these for a total of $460, going price on the first one is that much!

*Lionel Legacy 6-11117 Atlantic 4-4-2*





















*Lionel 6-18079 Mikado*


----------



## Ranger

Those are real nice looking. Congrats!!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

Nice score, Gunrunner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Atlantic truly has some great sound, it's a keeper. 

The Mikado is a bit of a problem, it needs O42 curves and I have O31 and O36 right now... I'm still thinking what to do with that one.


----------



## Kwikster

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Very nice pieces GRJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser

Beautiful additions to the fleet, John. Congrats!

TJ


----------



## Ranger

Went to the train show today, alot of lionel items hwell:. I did manage to find one N Scale table and bought a Southern Engine, and the three boxcars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice looking stuff, I like the paint job on the locomotive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Your going to have Southern the Schizophrenic Engineer drooling.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Atlantic truly has some great sound, it's a keeper.
> 
> The Mikado is a bit of a problem, it needs O42 curves and I have O31 and O36 right now... I'm still thinking what to do with that one.


put it in the pass it forward thread so I can claim it and use it on the O72 curves we have here???


anyways got a new box car (belated birthday gift from a friend of mine who also is into trains)


----------



## Ranger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice looking stuff, I like the paint job on the locomotive. :thumbsup:


Thanks!!



big ed said:


> Your going to have Southern the Schizophrenic Engineer drooling.:thumbsup:


I thought about that when i bought it :laugh:


----------



## zorba

NIMT said:


> View attachment 19594
> 
> And to think they produced 100's of thousands of those like that!


hehe, is it possible that it is accurate for the actual carriage?

and also, its Lessor, not Leaser


----------



## New Berlin RR

NIMT said:


> View attachment 19594
> 
> And to think they produced 100's of thousands of those like that!


well yea but I was gonna try to over look that but now that you pointed it out again....I am gonna have to go fix it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New Berlin RR said:


> put it in the pass it forward thread so I can claim it and use it on the O72 curves we have here???


I think that's a bit too much money in the wind to give it away.  I may be somewhat generous, but not that generous!


----------



## norgale

Geeze John! Where do you find all those great looking engines? 
That Southern loco that ranger has is good looking too. Good score for both of you. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR

norgale said:


> Geeze John! Where do you find all those great looking engines?
> That Southern loco that ranger has is good looking too. Good score for both of you. Pete


hey what about my find(s)? making me feel like I don't get noticed....guess I just need a bigger collection... LOL


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Mikado is a bit of a problem, it needs O42 curves and I have O31 and O36 right now... I'm still thinking what to do with that one.


That's the problem with my Lionel JLC scale GG1. It'll do O-60 minimum, but is really an O-72 runner. Most of the time I only have room for my O-36 curves so the GG1 spends a lot of time in my display case unless I decide to get out my big curves or am running on the club layout. All my other engines'll do O-36, so they get run more often :laugh:

That Mikado is a nice looking engine though. Wouldn't mind one of those someday. One of these days I'll have to break down and put cruise control in my TMCC Mikado Jr. Those locomotives are great other than the lack of cruise. Really nice for small layouts, or layouts with tight curves.


----------



## Southern

Ranger said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that when i bought it :laugh:


 
I like that grass. I need to learn to make that. the loco is not bad eather.


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> I like that grass. I need to learn to make that. the loco is not bad eather.


Thanks!! The grass is real easy. It looks like the static grass but it is actually a floral decoration i bought at the dollar tree, comes in a 5 pack.Just take a paring knife and cut the grass patches off, then glue it down. Works great for small or narrow areas.


----------



## norgale

New Berlin RR said:


> hey what about my find(s)? making me feel like I don't get noticed....guess I just need a bigger collection... LOL


You get noticed more than anyone else on the forum. Chill friend. Pete


----------



## norgale

Ranger that is nice looking grass. Guess I didn't see it before 'cause I was looking at the engine. I now see a neat hatrack in the background. There's one just like it in my store for sale but the laminates are separating and need to be all glued back together. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Geeze John! Where do you find all those great looking engines?
> That Southern loco that ranger has is good looking too. Good score for both of you. Pete


A bunch of the locomotives I find over in the OGR forum for-sale section, there is a lot of O-gauge stuff coming and going there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> One of these days I'll have to break down and put cruise control in my TMCC Mikado Jr. Those locomotives are great other than the lack of cruise. Really nice for small layouts, or layouts with tight curves.


Easy to do, the ERR Cruise Commander M slips right into those. I've done a couple, it's about a 1/2 hour job.


----------



## dablaze

Added a few engines in the last while...









Chassis is donated by a Union Pacific FP7, the horn is wrong sounding, but very nice!









Need to fix the pilot on this one, Intermountain with Tsunami. (Same chassis as the Green one, need to find another chassis)









ONRail GP40, SD75i, GP38-2









Via Park car by Rapido










Via FP7 with same park car.

Craig


----------



## Ranger

Nice engines


----------



## New Berlin RR

norgale said:


> You get noticed more than anyone else on the forum. Chill friend. Pete


HAHA I know, I was just pullin your strings (or would that be chain....)  need to get more train cars tho


----------



## Oboy Railroads

Just got two new Kato-Japan N locomotives for my Shimoono-sen model railroad.

An electric EF81 in the basic JR East red livery for freight/passenger use and a Diesel Hydraulic DD51 in the blue Hokutosei (Night Sleeper Train) colors used up in Hokkaido Japan.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wow, lots of nice new motive power guys!


----------



## norgale

Yes they are nice locos. Three trucks on each one? How does that work out? pete


----------



## Oboy Railroads

norgale said:


> Three trucks on each one? How does that work out? pete


The Japanese use of the three bogie arrangement in real life utilizes alot of side play rather than articulateing the frame. The same is true on these models. The center two axle truck frame is slotted on top with a small tension spring and it slides left or right considerably where the outside trucks just pivot. The center truck wheels are also just free rolling. Minimum radius for these locos is about 11 inches or 282mm in the Kato unitrack.

In real life all three bogies of the EF81 are powered. On the DD51 the center truck is not classified as a bogie and is only weight bearing with free rolling wheels, much like the leading or trailing truck on a steam locomotive.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Just got another belated gift from a friend of mine and scored 5 covered hoppers (I picked them out) and here they are, N&W is a unasembled kit, before I put it together I want to figure out a way to remove the N & W bit, and possibly patch what can't be removed easy. (now I wonder if Southern will notice...)


----------



## Ranger

Better hide the Southern hopper from you know who. Seriously thou, those are nice looking.


----------



## Southern

I see it. I wonder if big Ed sees one of the other ones. Good score


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Surprise!!!!*

Got home late from work last night from work and received a big surprise. My wife went garage sailing yesterday and I'm always telling her...If you see something interesting regarding HO trains give me a call. Well she didn't... but boy did she score. Got a box of Faller,Kibri,and Vollmer buildings, Gantry Crane, figures, and alot of stuff that I have to identify because...my German sucks!!:laugh::laugh: She paid $10.00 Deutsche Marks for the lot. Went on ebay and she just scored a very expensive haul. Here are just a few pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I can say for sure she didn't pay retail!  Nice haul! :thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction

MacDaddy55 said:


> Got home late from work last night from work and received a big surprise. My wife went garage sailing yesterday and I'm always telling her...If you see something interesting regarding HO trains give me a call. Well she didn't... but boy did she score. Got a box of Faller,Kibri,and Vollmer buildings, Gantry Crane, figures, and alot of stuff that I have to identify because...my German sucks!!:laugh::laugh: She paid $10.00 Deutsche Marks for the lot. Went on ebay and she just scored a very expensive haul. Here are just a few pics.


nice haul!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

*4 new buildings*

Here are 4 buildings I picked up from the LHS today for the layout got all for for 45.00 some there when my budget for this month but thats ok Got lots to do on the layout and have the stuff to fo it. Photobuket is not working right now so I will post them the old way.


----------



## brylerjunction

lears2005 said:


> Here are 4 buildings I picked up from the LHS today for the layout got all for for 45.00 some there when my budget for this month but thats ok Got lots to do on the layout and have the stuff to fo it. Photobuket is not working right now so I will post them the old way.


sweet you didnt even have to build them!!


----------



## lears2005

Nope but I will sure detail them


----------



## santafe158

Picked these PRR glasses up at an antique store last week. They feature GG1 #4902 and the passenger train circles all the way around. There are 3 city skylines: New York, Boston and Washington DC. From what I've found they're 1950's, and I'm assuming were actually from the railroad. If anybody knows anything about them, please share.


----------



## ion

I got the first piece to my new lay out, a slightly used bachmann 0-6-0 Pennsylvania Switcher Locomotive. I guess I need to get moved into my new house and start getting back to work.


----------



## Carl

Home early from the office and find a nice little package at the door:









BUD-WEIS-ER Frog Beer Car









BearWhiz Beer Car


----------



## Ranger

Santefe158: i like those PRR glasses.

ion: i have the union pacific of that model, they are good little runners with about 4 or 5 cars, after that they tend to need a little push from the rear.

Carl: i like those cars. I always enjoyed the frogs, wish they would bring em back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the boxcars,


----------



## New Berlin RR

nice box cars!!!


----------



## Ranger

Just got this in the mail. N scale Bachmann GP40 Union Pacific


----------



## Big Ed

Southern said:


> I see it. I wonder if big Ed sees one of the other ones. Good score


Ed sees all.



Ranger said:


> Just got this in the mail. N scale Bachmann GP40 Union Pacific
> 
> View attachment 20423


Does it have a headlight?

So when you see a light at the end of the tunnel, you can get off the train tracks.

It must I just can't see it?


----------



## Ranger

Yep it has a headlight, it is small but its there


----------



## Gansett

I'm not a rivet counter but I thought GP's were 4 axle loco's. Looks like your has 6.


----------



## Ranger

Nope it only has 4 axles


----------



## Gansett

Shows ya just how much I know...


----------



## norgale

Need to put your glasses on JC. Pete


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I just got this 









Nice new warehouse for my layout. It's hollow, so I might end up having it lighted at some point. I ordered it almost a month ago and am glad it finally got here 

-J.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Nice Detail!*

WOW That is one sweet structure Mr. B'...where did you order it from and thats a wild color scheme!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

That's nice looking


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got this today, along with a few other pieces of rolling stock and a second engine, barely had the energy to get out the camera for taking the pic of this one, much less all of them and uploading the picture(s)...

Enjoy!


----------



## Big Ed

No offense but my 2065 out of the dump was in better shape then that.

I hope you didn't pay that much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a bit rough.


----------



## santafe158

Actually, it just looks like the shell isn't mounted tight to the frame. Other than the missing front truck and some rods, it looks like it'll run again.

The shell will probably clean up pretty nicely too with some gentle scrubbing with a toothbrush and some warm soapy water


----------



## New Berlin RR

Hey it was only $11.00 shipping! If it does what I want which is run then I'm happy...it's my first O scale engine!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It'll buff right out.


----------



## Big Ed

I now see you got that in the pass it on thread.

Sorry, it looks like she will clean up fine.

I thought you bought it.


----------



## New Berlin RR

big ed said:


> I now see you got that in the pass it on thread.
> 
> Sorry, it looks like she will clean up fine.
> 
> I thought you bought it.


and I have to pick a bone with you Ed you hurt my trains feelings with that! meanie  LOL I hope it will clean up fine and look good, even if it only is used as a display piece


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, this came along at a good price, so I bit.  It's a K-Line NYC Scale Mikado with an MTH PS2 upgrade. This gives it a great fan driven smoke unit and good low speed performance. It comes with all the great K-Line detailing, they certainly had a good thing going back then! The attention to detail on their stuff was truly legendary.


----------



## Ranger

Wow. That is nice looking!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks.  The original K-Line has a puffer smoke unit, but with the PS2 conversion, you get a fan driven smoke unit with synchronized chuff, and 4-chuffs/rev as well. Very prototypical, and the thing will smoke you out of the room on the high setting! It has front and rear markers and a tender reverse headlight as well.


----------



## rogruth

Back then was only about ten years ago.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

That's a nice looking tandem, GunRunnerJohn. Good luck with her.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

rogruth said:


> Back then was only about ten years ago.


Yep, time flies when you're having fun. 



Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> That's a nice looking tandem, GunRunnerJohn. Good luck with her.


Thanks, I really like the K-Line stuff. They have really great looking detailing when compared to a lot of the Lionel stuff. Lionel has picked up some of the K-Line tooling for recent products because they had much better detailing.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

MacDaddy55 said:


> WOW That is one sweet structure Mr. B'...where did you order it from and thats a wild color scheme!!:thumbsup:


Ebay. Item and shipping were around $25 CAD. The only issue was the slow shipping. Took almost a month to get to me. 

However, it was still a great find!

-J.


----------



## rogruth

IMHO Lionel had very conservative management for many years and they were waiting to see if the more highly detailed stuff was going to be a change or a fad.Some management changes made a difference.I was away from model trains from 1952 until 2004.Even the starter sets have more detail now.Some think that MTH caused this change but I don't see real evidence to that effect.Lionel had been adding more realistic models for some time.MTH and K-Line did speed the change while Williams continued in the old ways.
I regret not getting some new K-Line locos just before their demise but I did not have a real layout at that time and didn't know when I would.I didn't need to add to stuff sitting around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're still around on the used market, that's where I've gotten all my K-Line stuff.


----------



## MacDaddy55

Hey Gunrunner That Mikado is real sweet whether its O or HO scale. There was a time when I thought about getting into O gauge...and K-line was my preferred choice because of the detailing and performance of their engines...sad that they are no longer in production but customer demand and price driven econony is the death of companies. You are right, they are available on the bay and reasonably priced. Heck theres a 4-6-2 Erie Steamer for $32.00 with a day left on the bid...doesn't have reverse but heck she looks great!


----------



## MacDaddy55

Picked up these at EHS in Green Bay during their 10 yr. Anniversary Sale. Don't have enough Tankers for my rolling stock....24 bucks for the pair with discount...yup a bargain! Then started putting my Overpass together with two additional Tractor Trailers for the Fleet! Bench work is next...I've lost about 6 months worth of Train time cuz of work and such...Man I'm looking forward to Winter....It's TRAIN TIME!!:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Good buys MacDaddy. I like the trucks. You can never have too many trucks. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Gunrunner That Mikado is real sweet whether its O or HO scale. There was a time when I thought about getting into O gauge...and K-line was my preferred choice because of the detailing and performance of their engines...sad that they are no longer in production but customer demand and price driven econony is the death of companies. You are right, they are available on the bay and reasonably priced. Heck theres a 4-6-2 Erie Steamer for $32.00 with a day left on the bid...doesn't have reverse but heck she looks great!


That one is one of their O27 line, it doesn't have near the detailing of some of the higher end K-Line. OTOH, if it actually goes for $32, that would be a great deal.  I have a bunch of K-Line rolling stock as well, when Lionel was putting plastic trucks and frames on their cars, K-Line was building quality cars with sprung diecast trucks, and the prices were the same! Guess which ones I prefer?


----------



## MacDaddy55

norgale said:


> Good buys MacDaddy. I like the trucks. You can never have too many trucks. Pete


Pete I'm a Truck Freak...got 4 for hauling stock to the meat plant, a couple of stake trucks for hauling cattle to slaughter, Big trucks, little trucks..you name it...now I have to find a good used car!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT

I just got a couple of Roundhouse 2 truck Shays from some really great guys!
One is missing some of the drive parts and I'll have to find them for it.
The other is a compleate kit with brass upgrade parts!
I look forward to building this fine little engine and if I'm lucky or skilled enough it will get LED's DCC and Tsunami sound too!


----------



## dablaze

Hey Sean, I just picked up the same thing, what part are you missing? Mine came with a can motor upgrade of some sort, besides that, I have some extra Shay parts...maybe I got an extra of what you need? 

Craig


----------



## PEIR

Got a few used GE's. The can opener CR will be taking a dip in the stripper and the BNSF & Quality unit in the background will be getting weathered and patched for the home road. Right now I am getting the drives tuned up and sorting out some dcc issues.


----------



## Ranger

Got this ebay purchase in the mail today. N scale CSX


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good looking rig, good luck with it.  Is that DCC or DC?


----------



## Ranger

Its DC


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got this today from Southern!!


----------



## Ranger

That is a nice looking engine


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

CSX is well represented here today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got a couple of double-stack cars to add to my freight trains.

First is a Lionel Maxi-Stack and then there's the MTH Husky-Stack.

I have a bunch of the dual single stack cars, it was time for a couple of these. 


*Lionel 6-16360 Maxi-Stack NW*












*MTH 30-76136 RailKing Husky-Stack *


----------



## Carl

Very nice addition to your fleet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like cars like this, don't have to worry about loads, already got them.  I now have two of the Lionel 6-16360 Maxi-Stack NW, and I also have five of the double-car single stack TTUX cars. I have enough container cars to assemble a respectable train just with containers.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like cars like this, don't have to worry about loads, already got them.  I now have two of the Lionel 6-16360 Maxi-Stack NW, and I also have five of the double-car single stack TTUX cars. I have enough container cars to assemble a respectable train just with containers.


.

Now you have some new friends in your club, to help you put the helix up too.
Then we can see your collection in operation on your table instead of the carpet.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfeinmane

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Got a couple of double-stack cars to add to my freight trains.
> 
> First is a Lionel Maxi-Stack and then there's the MTH Husky-Stack.
> 
> I have a bunch of the dual single stack cars, it was time for a couple of these.
> 
> 
> Nice John, we used to live in Maine and I love the color scheme. Lets see I got cars, and a building, and a chimney sweep, a barn, and a new pic of the grandbaby


----------



## Ranger

nice looking cars


----------



## New Berlin RR

Ranger said:


> That is a nice looking engine


Thanks Ranger!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> .
> 
> Now you have some new friends in your club, to help you put the helix up too.
> Then we can see your collection in operation on your table instead of the carpet.:thumbsup:


I'm rethinking my table layout. I'm trying to get a bigger slice of the basement for a different layout. With the size I have, the helix takes up too much table space. For the time being, I may have to just run the ceiling tracks without a connection to the main table.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm rethinking my table layout. I'm trying to get a bigger slice of the basement for a different layout. With the size I have, the helix takes up too much table space. For the time being, I may have to just run the ceiling tracks without a connection to the main table.



Well any way you have some new helpers if you word it right.
Have a pizza and beer meeting over your house to discuss it.:thumbsup:

The helix would have been nice. But a lot of work and like you say and lot of space.

Have a help your member day one day a month, start at your house.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Do I have to provide transportation for those members as well?


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

I just bought these today:









A transport truck for my warehouse, and an RCMP cruiser. I will eventually give the truck a custom paint job. I am also in the process of converting some of my rolling stock to metal axles. I bought a package today as well.

-J.


----------



## tankist

aha , here is the thread i've looked for


here is my win tonight: Bavarian BR98, also known as Glaskasten ("Glassbox").
and a set of 4 matching passanger and baggage cars. the bid war got ugly and perhaps i overpaid, but i lamost don't care - they are MY now !!!!
Choo Choo, your favorite shorty loco style


----------



## Ranger

nice looking, congrats on the win


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very cool Anton, love the shortie look.  Those must be from a pretty early prototype, they look to be a pretty old design.


----------



## tankist

PtL2/2 . First one was built in 1905 and they survived till about early 60's with some modifications and improvements through their lifetime . Used for local passenger trains. The BR designation I'm actually not so sure about. In some sources it is reffered to as br98.3 or br983. 

This one is an early model in Bavarian Green color ,which is why I was so desperate getting it - the DRG black I don't really like. Having matching cars to build a historically correct train is awesome. I'm sure they used different coaches towards the end of the service.

Lucky for me I have some money on my PayPal so wifey will not see the full bill hit the credit card


----------



## BigTank216

ok school me.. is that german made? its nice very nice .. those type i know nothing about .. heck i didnt even know they had turbine driven trains


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Anton,

Nice to see you back in the acquisition game ... that's a fabulous looking (shorty!) loco!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tankist

TJ, 
Thanks. i was hunting for it for quite some time. although i call it collecting rather then acquisition game 


BigTank, 
i guess you can call it German , but to be completley correct it is Bavarian - different state and different railroad altogether. well at least untill the merge into DRG in 1920. if you interested in history of Germal railways here is a read (not to long): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_rail_transport_in_Germany 
IMHO Deutsche's have the most interesting railroad story to tell )

specifically about this little loco:http://www-personal.umich.edu/~khmiska/_derived/glaskasten.htm
over one hundred years later apparently there is one still operational


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, this has been sleeping in my closet for some time, I thought it needed a facelift. I like the graphic, it's a sharp looking locomotive.

I scored a complete TMCC/RailSounds package for $21 shipped to me, seemed like a perfect fit.

This now has command, sound, and directional lights and markers. The narrow body on these makes it a bit of a challenge to fit speakers in, I ended up using two tiny 1" speakers, one on each end. The sucker is LOUD, so I guess that's sufficient.


----------



## dablaze

I just picked up one of these, no instructions with it though, I have to figure out how to get it to run with my Digitrax DCC. Going to be repainting it as a Northlander.

Craig


----------



## Ranger

nice looking engine gunrunner. Thats a nice looking set dablaze


----------



## wolfeinmane

That's going to look sweet blaze


----------



## wolfeinmane

Finally picked up the Walthers Champion Meat Packing Plant, couldn't resist the sale price. Also got Walthers Interstate Gas Station and the Atlas Middlesex Manufactuing Bldg. I must say I am very impressed with the Middlesex bldg! Very good details, excellent fit together, nice.


----------



## wolfeinmane

Nice details John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*wolfeinmane*, for some reason your pictures don't show up, must be the ongoing issues with the gallery. I attached them so they show in the thread.

They look like nice buildings.


----------



## Dano

Picked up this box of goodies a couple of days ago. It is in pretty rough shape and without a Lionel transformer. I had to replace a couple of parts for the 224 from an extra 2046 and replace the wiring in the tender and repair one of the trucks but is all good now. The cars I will just clean up for now and use the trackage as display track.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice track!

You could probably use some JB Weld with some fiber backing to repair that hold in the top of the tender. Maybe follow the "T-Man mold method" to premake a contoured "coal" shape?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## rogruth

The hole in the tender is a whistle vent.Leave it alone.


----------



## Dano

rogruth said:


> The hole in the tender is a whistle vent.Leave it alone.


Yes, I knew that:laugh:
The caboose is missing the light and end ladders and the stock car is missing a door but the merchandise car and unloading hopper seem OK but without the accessories.
The little Marx engine cleaned up well and runs like a top and the two cars are in good shape, one is a Sinclair tanker which I did not have. I have not tried the 224 and tender on track yet but all in all I think it was worth the 75 bucks.


----------



## rogruth

The 224 with silver hand rails is listed by Doyle at $60.00 to $120.00.
As they say in this area,"You done good".


----------



## wolfeinmane

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *wolfeinmane*, for some reason your pictures don't show up, must be the ongoing issues with the gallery. I attached them so they show in the thread.
> 
> They look like nice buildings.


Thanks John


----------



## ant20

Boston&Maine said:


> Good, now the next step is for you to post up pictures of everything for all of us to see, or else :knock_teeth_out:
> 
> Just kidding of course


How and where do I post My Pictures?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Did you check out this thread? 

How to post pictures

Many questions are answered in the Forum Help, good place to look if you have these kinds of questions.


----------



## ant20

Thank You. Will check out the Help Area.


----------



## MacDaddy55

wolfeinmane said:


> Finally picked up the Walthers Champion Meat Packing Plant, couldn't resist the sale price. Also got Walthers Interstate Gas Station and the Atlas Middlesex Manufactuing Bldg. I must say I am very impressed with the Middlesex bldg! Very good details, excellent fit together, nice.


Hey Wolfe, Nice pickup...how big is your layout....I have the Champion Meat Plant and it does take up some space....like the Factory,very impressive and post some pics when it's done done!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfeinmane

Thanks Mac, it's 18x20, with one peninsula. And yeah I measured and looked at the space it will go in many times before I pulled the trigger. As soon as we figure out the video upload issues I will get a video online.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

This isn't terribly exciting, but one of many things I ordered came in. I built it and positioned it on my layout yesterday.









-J.


----------



## JPIII

I just started the hobby in June so, with the exception of my 1958 Tenshodo 2-8-2, everything is new (to me). New & used bits from evilbay, mostly. The LHS gets it's cut, of course.

So, to the point. I bought a Bachmann Shay...listed as new.....it weren't & was broken (stripped/broken gears). I got it at decent price so off (with a $25.00 check) it went to Bachmann.
They called back after a week & said "we can't fix it" & no longer make em' and have no parts......bummer. So, I'll get a new DCC Climax....I already have one of those..... but what the hay. 

I'll be selling either the NIB or the other with programing time only on it. 
The oldie has no sound and I doubt the NIB jobbie will have sound either.
It'll go F/S on the forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I am going small for this project. I added TMCC command control and directional lights, markers, and strobe to this little speeder. It's a tight fit, but it's all in there. I finally got to use the really tiny 2mm LED's that have no base, they're just about 2mm tall as well as around. Perfect fit for the dummy markers.  The whole unit is about 4 inches long.

First picture is when it's going forward, the second is in reverse, obviously the other headlight is lit.

The only thing remaining is to build a little enclosure for the back of the cab to hide all the wiring.


----------



## Ranger

Went to the local train store today to do some track shopping and found this N scale tanker car









also, thats a nice little car Gunrunner


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, and I like that tanker too. In O-scale it looks to be about 2 feet long!


----------



## Ranger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks, and I like that tanker too. In O-scale it looks to be about 2 feet long!



Yea its a long one. There was a nice O scale tanker I seen that I might go back and buy since I am starting to venture over to the O scale world.


----------



## norgale

Neat little 'speeder' there John. I can't imagine how you do all that tiny work on these cars. I'd not be able to see anything in there. 
So is that really you in your avatar John? Good to put a face to the name. Actually I thought you were a cranky old man but you look pretty young in the picture. Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm a cranky old man with a young face. 

The guys that really do tiny work are the folks that modify N-scale stuff for DCC and sound!


----------



## gandy dancer#1

Its good to put a face to a name there gunrunner:thumbsup: I had thought about that but didnt know if allowed here or how well percieved every body would think i was startin halloween early Any way if i take it right N scale is smaller than ho?? And that sure is a pretty little mow car !! And i agree with others your skills are fantastic!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys. One of these days I'm hoping to actually design a couple of electronic products for model trains, I finally got around to ordering my storage 'scope so I could work on a TMCC interface project.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks, and I like that tanker too. In O-scale it looks to be about 2 feet long!


More like three foot long in O. I like it.:thumbsup:



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm a cranky old man with a young face.


John didn't mention that the picture is from 20 years ago.


----------



## mtoney

Just won this one last night on fleabay. Early 60's Tenshodo NYC Hudson needing a little rehab. I am going to refurb the paint job, new decals, window glass and crew figures, and new side numberboards in the headlight. I hope to sell some surplus equipment to finance buying one of Tenshodo's NYC Mohawks to go with her as a stable mate. Cheers Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice score, looking forward to the "after" pictures.


----------



## Ranger

Won this N scale Bachmann Conrail off of ebay this morning. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking Conrail, I have some of it's big brothers.


----------



## Gansett

This one just arrived. It's difficult to find _reasonably_ priced NH locos. 








btw the auction ended Weds, I paid Weds night around 10 pm and even though it came from CT it was here at 11 am today.
I was hoping it would come Monday when my wife was at work so I wouldn't have to endure another "What you get this time Casey Jones".


----------



## Ranger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice looking Conrail, I have some of it's big brothers.


Thanks gunrunner. I actually got a really good deal on this one. One of those "doesn't happen to often ebay auctions". Still in a little shock


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That happens every once in a while. I've looked at odd hours and seen something that was not getting any bids and just stuck in a low bid on it and got it. You never know.


----------



## wolfeinmane

JackC said:


> This one just arrived. It's difficult to find _reasonably_ priced NH locos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the auction ended Weds, I paid Weds night around 10 pm and even though it came from CT it was here at 11 am today.
> I was hoping it would come Monday when my wife was at work so I wouldn't have to endure another "What you get this time Casey Jones".


Nice Jack. Last night my daughter and I were sitting in the train room and she said, "Dad how much money do you think you have in the layout now?" Let's see ummm. She started laughing, "I remember when I was little, you said you'd NEVER spend a $100 on something for your trains!" This after I finally broke down and bid on the Walthers Blast Furnace, but I'm not getting the blower house, to much money nope. Yeah like that will last after the blast furnace gets here, and I see that little space left in the corner...yeah right over there..looks empty :laugh:


----------



## Ranger

Yep. It had only one other bidder who just bid the the starting price, and it ended during the mid morning hours. Once in a while i get lucky with the ones that just fly under the radar. Also nice loco JackC, i have always been fond of that style.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*I work too much!!*

So I peruse Ebay and indiscriminetly put bids in..knowing full well I'm not going to win and avoiding the wrath of the Bank...erg Mrs. MacDaddy! Well I did it again and SCORED...got an AHM/Rivarossi UP 2-8-2 Mikado for $30.00 as of Friday..just paid this morning. Gonna make next week just super as I have a Nasty Cold and another week of Tourists invading Door County to see Fall Colors...if there are leaves on the trees:laugh::laugh:!!


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> This one just arrived. It's difficult to find _reasonably_ priced NH locos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw the auction ended Weds, I paid Weds night around 10 pm and even though it came from CT it was here at 11 am today.
> I was hoping it would come Monday when my wife was at work so I wouldn't have to endure another "What you get this time Casey Jones".



Jack it looks like this RS loco is repainted in the NH name. Notice the rails, they need a little touch up. Looks like someone painted it that way?
Did you think about repainting engines & cars in the NH colors yourself?


----------



## norgale

Good catch Jack. I know you've been looking for one of those. Looks ok too. How does it run? pete


----------



## JPIII

I went to the SWWModel RR club swap meat Saturday.
Not much swappin' going on....cept for me and this fella. I swapped 4 silver dollars for 10 logging cars & 2 thing-a-ma-bob kits.
I did find a DCC Shay ( nice well detailed 2 truck converted to DCC) but the owner wasn't swappin' for silver.....he wanted some of that paper stuff.
I tole him I'd get some paper & get back to him.


----------



## norgale

Shoot! I'd a swapped for silver.


----------



## sawgunner




----------



## Ranger

sawgunner said:


>


nice!!


----------



## sawgunner

out of the box LOL Athearn RTR SD60


----------



## Ranger

Even nicer now! lol


----------



## sawgunner

Ranger said:


> Even nicer now! lol


and the nicest part $70.95 shipped


----------



## Ranger

Awesome


----------



## shaygetz

Ranger said:


> Went to the local train store today to do some track shopping and found this N scale tanker car
> 
> View attachment 21252
> 
> 
> also, thats a nice little car Gunrunner


Been a long time looking for one of those...nice find:thumbsup::thumbsup: Near as I can tell, they only came out for a few short years in the early 70s, truly vintage N...


----------



## sawgunner

shaygetz said:


> Been a long time looking for one of those...nice find:thumbsup::thumbsup: Near as I can tell, they only came out for a few short years in the early 70s, truly vintage N...


my LHS has 3 or 4 of the whale bellies in N scale. i've been trying to find a couple in HO scale for a decent price and that's not happening


----------



## shaygetz

sawgunner said:


> my LHS has 3 or 4 of the whale bellies in N scale. i've been trying to find a couple in HO scale for a decent price and that's not happening


Would you mind me asking what are they looking to get for them?


----------



## sawgunner

shaygetz said:


> Would you mind me asking what are they looking to get for them?


honestly i cannot remember at the moment. he is closed tomorrow and Wednesday. i will check them out Thursday or Friday for ya with pics and prices VIA PM


----------



## shaygetz

I appreciate that...thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

So.. the other day i posted in this thread about a conrail engine i picked up on ebay. This one here









with much excitement of waiting for my new engine to arrive the mailman dropped off a box yesterday. My first thought was wow that was some fast shipping since i had just purchased it Friday afternoon. Well when i opened the box and unwrapped the engine this is what i had in my hand









Now my eye sight isnt the greatest but i am certainly not blind to see this is not what was in the picture on the auction. Well i calmed down for a minute, then proceeded to contact the seller. Still no response, but after thinking about it at work and then coming home this morning and running it on the layout for a few minutes, i think i might just keep it and avoid the aggrevation of having to argue with the seller, return it, hopefully wait for the right one to come( if he still has it). After all the one i got in the mail is a Bachmann Spectrum, it is in excellent condition( i would say like new), it runs fantastic and i only paid $16.40 shipped. I will just avoid this seller in the future.hwell:

It does look pretty good on the layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that it was a pretty good buy, even though it's the wrong one.


----------



## Ranger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think that it was a pretty good buy, even though it's the wrong one.


I agree


----------



## Southern

Contact the seller. He/she may have made a mistake. I once shipped two boxes to the wrong addresses. i got it straighened out in the end and all were happy. You might just get to keep it and get your money back. Dose the seller have 100% rating?


----------



## Ranger

Yes the seller has 100% rating. I sent a message but still no response. If I do get to keep it and get a refund that will be great but either way im content now with what I did get. It is a nice strong running engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel 6-18373 New York Central S2 Electric

Had my eye on these for some time, scored one the other day. Cool locomotive, has great detailing and the new RailSounds 5 with excellent sound as well. There's even a line to the cab for the engineer to ring the bell.


----------



## Ranger

Nice detail!! congrats on the locomotive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, it's a pretty cool looking little guy. It's pretty small as O-scale locomotives go, but heavy as a brick! It pulls like a champ, I hung 25 boxcars on it and ran them around the O72 loop, no problem at all.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's pretty small as O-scale locomotives go, but heavy as a brick!


Sounds like the Lionel PRR BB1's. I've been tempted to grab one of those NYC electrics. A fellow club member has one. I love the horn sound on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the horn is great, like nothing else I have.  I have the BB1, but I don't have the matching dummy sound locomotive, so mine is silent.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, the horn is great, like nothing else I have.  I have the BB1, but I don't have the matching dummy sound locomotive, so mine is silent.


Well, the whistle (yes whistle) on the BB1 gets kind of annoying anyway 

I believe the NYC one also has a westinghouse air whistle sound on it. 

The Ex US Navy GE 45 ton diesel and Plymouth gasoline locomotives at Greenfield Village have those whistles on them and I've always found them cool sounding.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sounds about like the S2 whistle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile*

I guess I should mention this here, it's certainly new.  This is my TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile that I was working on for a few weeks, finally got it completed. Would you please pass the relish. 

You can read all about it in the O-scale forum thread here: TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile










Here's a video of it in operation.


----------



## Ranger

That is just plain neat looking.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let's say you won't see a lot of those running the rails at your local model train show.


----------



## norgale

True but if I do see one I'll be looking for you Gunrunner.


----------



## trainguru

*This reminds me of a song... Music Meistero!*

*"Oh I wish I was an Oscar Mayer Wiener, cause everyone would be in love with me!"* - :laugh:

All this is missing is hy-rail gear! And it's real enough for me. -


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's the song it sings, no doubt about it.


----------



## trainguru

*Yeah, and it never rains in California...*

Well, I needed a laugh. When you realize that the life you left when you were 12, you can't ever go back to, because that's not the path *"The Man Upstairs"* wants for you... you need reasons to laugh... -  &


----------



## Southern

*New stuff from brylerjunction*

New stuff from Joe at brylerjunction. 










Thanks joe.


----------



## texmaster

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess I should mention this here, it's certainly new.  This is my TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile that I was working on for a few weeks, finally got it completed. Would you please pass the relish.
> 
> You can read all about it in the O-scale forum thread here: TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video of it in operation.


Just plain awesome.

A wiener that runs on electricity. There's a bad joke in there somewhere


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Southern said:


> New stuff from Joe at brylerjunction.


Quite a haul there Joe, what's the odd road name on all those boxcars? 



texmaster said:


> Just plain awesome.
> 
> A wiener that runs on electricity. There's a bad joke in there somewhere


I'm not touching that one, this conversation could only go downhill!


----------



## norgale

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Pete


----------



## Ranger

Got this N Scale Southern 4-6-2 locomotive in the mail yesterday from Shaygetz. This is one nice engine and fast too.


----------



## rogruth

Looks very nice.

This may or may not be important to you but I don't think the SR had a Pacific with that number.
If I had the loco it would NOT be important to me.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Score!!*

Well I finally got the Bank of the Mrs. to front me some money for this on Ebay....4-6-6-4 UP Challenger Red Box edition from Rivarossi. This is in mint condition and I just ran it on the layout...WOW. Ended up paying $175 for it and was lucky enough that it was relisted from a previous showing. Looks like my gifts under the tree will be few and far between but...its worth it! Feel like Ahab finally finding Moby Dick!!:laugh:


----------



## wolfeinmane

Received my first all metal box car, dang these are heavy 11.3 ounces!


----------



## wolfeinmane

texmaster said:


> Just plain awesome.
> 
> A wiener that runs on electricity. There's a bad joke in there somewhere


I want a wiener with a red blinking light!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

wolfeinmane said:


> I want a wiener with a red blinking light!


Got you covered, but you'll have to upgrade your track to the right size.


----------



## Ranger

rogruth said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> This may or may not be important to you but I don't think the SR had a Pacific with that number.
> If I had the loco it would NOT be important to me.


Thanks!

I looked and didn't see that road number on any of the rosters. Doesn't bother me thou, guess i got the only one:laugh:


----------



## seabilliau

*New RMT BEEFs - Santa Fe*

I just can't get enough BEEF. I love these things. Can't explain why but these Santa Fe's are beautiful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, you just need a couple of B units to put in between.


----------



## seabilliau

Walt was sold out. I'll probably pick one up on eBay eventually.


----------



## norgale

The War Bonnet paint scheme is probably one of the most recognizable designs in the world. Almost more so than Coka Cola. Pete


----------



## rogruth

norgale said:


> The War Bonnet paint scheme is probably one of the most recognizable designs in the world. Almost more so than Coka Cola. Pete


No way.


----------



## norgale

No way what? I said "almost". Pete


----------



## lears2005

Got this last weekend for 6 bucks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, needs some lumber on it.


----------



## lears2005

Yep I have the lumber just have not got that far yet


----------



## KAL5

*My new truck*

Had to Win this on Ebay it came all the way from Ireland. It has my last name on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Can't pass up your company's equipment when it's up for sale!


----------



## norgale

Neat looking truck. Pete


----------



## lears2005

Got this hole box at a train show for 1.00


----------



## Ranger

Can't beat a $1.00


----------



## lears2005

nope cant beat it


----------



## Southern

That is a nice looking gondola in the middle.


----------



## lears2005

Yit is very nice looking someone even put a scrap load in it


----------



## D1566

Picked up at a train fair:

image by martinperry77, on Flickr


----------



## Ranger

Nice looking!


----------



## norgale

That is nice. I always liked the grab rails on cabooses. Good catch. Pete


----------



## mopac

Super nice caboose. Great find.


----------



## wolfeinmane

Nice detail


----------



## wolfeinmane

*Acela Engine*

Received my Acela HO engine and dummy yesterday and was surprised how many problems I had right out of the box.

1. Had to grind down the nose cone fairings since they were hitting nail heads
2. The original couplers are horrendous! The stiffness made the following cars derail constantly. It looks like Kadee makes #17 and #19 replacements for it thank goodness
3. Would not handle a #6 Shinohara turnout I have on the mainline at all, so I threw in a cheapo #4 Atlas I had laying around, just to see if it would fix the issue, and it works just fine, go figure
4. Instructions provided spent 90% on Bachmann Easy track and almost nothing on the engine
5. Can't figure out how to get the pantographs raised up, no instructions on that

Not impressed so far.


----------



## norgale

Doesn't the Acela have two axles front and rear? Funny it would take the #4 and not the #6. Maybe it's the airhose thingy hanging down on the couplers. I've had to bend several of mine up to get them over my #6's. pete


----------



## seabilliau

wolfeinmane said:


> Received my Acela HO engine and dummy yesterday and was surprised how many problems I had right out of the box.
> 
> 1. Had to grind down the nose cone fairings since they were hitting nail heads
> 2. The original couplers are horrendous! The stiffness made the following cars derail constantly. It looks like Kadee makes #17 and #19 replacements for it thank goodness
> 3. Would not handle a #6 Shinohara turnout I have on the mainline at all, so I threw in a cheapo #4 Atlas I had laying around, just to see if it would fix the issue, and it works just fine, go figure
> 4. Instructions provided spent 90% on Bachmann Easy track and almost nothing on the engine
> 5. Can't figure out how to get the pantographs raised up, no instructions on that
> 
> Not impressed so far.


I bought the N-Scale version of their Acela and it was the biggest piece of junk. It could only handle the widest of radii curves, and the gears fell out of one of the trucks a few days after I bought it. Planning on getting rid of it all. I'm not surprised to hear the HO has problems.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

lears2005 said:


> Got this hole box at a train show for 1.00


Are you going to cannibalize them for parts, or restore them? They all look a little incomplete, and if it were me, I'd dismantle almost all of them and separate the parts into my respective bins. Perhaps I'd repaint and restore one of them. Hmmm.

-J.


----------



## lears2005

Most of them will be parts. I will probly fix two of them


----------



## gc53dfgc

D1566 said:


> Picked up at a train fair:
> 
> image by martinperry77, on Flickr


Who makes that caboose! It looks just stunning, I am going to have to pick one up for myself.


wolfeinmane said:


> Received my Acela HO engine and dummy yesterday and was surprised how many problems I had right out of the box.
> 
> 1. Had to grind down the nose cone fairings since they were hitting nail heads
> 2. The original couplers are horrendous! The stiffness made the following cars derail constantly. It looks like Kadee makes #17 and #19 replacements for it thank goodness
> 3. Would not handle a #6 Shinohara turnout I have on the mainline at all, so I threw in a cheapo #4 Atlas I had laying around, just to see if it would fix the issue, and it works just fine, go figure
> 4. Instructions provided spent 90% on Bachmann Easy track and almost nothing on the engine
> 5. Can't figure out how to get the pantographs raised up, no instructions on that
> 
> Not impressed so far.


Some sets just don't work perfectly out of the box, a lot of engines I have, have required some form of tweaking to get them to run flawlessly. I wouldn't give up just yet. The panto-graphs should be in the locked position, if they are metal they can be very carefully pooped up from locking clips with a little Flathead screwdriver. If they are plastic be very careful as they will brake far easier than the metal versions.


----------



## D1566

gc53dfgc said:


> Who makes that caboose! It looks just stunning, I am going to have to pick one up for myself.


Trix, but I think it may be out of production now:
http://www.trixtrains.com/trix_pdbs.html


----------



## wolfeinmane

seabilliau said:


> I bought the N-Scale version of their Acela and it was the biggest piece of junk. It could only handle the widest of radii curves, and the gears fell out of one of the trucks a few days after I bought it. Planning on getting rid of it all. I'm not surprised to hear the HO has problems.


I am going to try and get it to perform. I've ordered European style Kadees for it, so we will see if that solves at least one problem. According to many blogs and Kadee's website, the cars can use them, but the engines won't work right with their couplers without a major modification of the boxes. I may just wire the dang things together, lol.

The trucks on the dummy are very poorly done, hope they don't fall apart like yours. 

And you are absolutely right about curves, my worst is a 24" radii and although it has negotiated those most times, it threw a wheel once already. Bachmann's decoder leaves much to be desired, so if I get the coupler issues resolved, I'll throw in a Digitrax. Not unhappy with the engine performance I will say, low speeds have been pretty darn smooth without much break-in.

And I finally got the pans up, thanks.

I am leaning more and more to just Atlas and Kato....and my never fails, never gives me problems, IHC 4-6-2 DC, lol. When everything else won't run, she never lets me down.


----------



## gc53dfgc

The Spectrum line from Bachmann is superb, the acela set was more lower end than the spectrum lines. Athearn and Walthers have a lot of nice and reliable engines as well so give them a look as well.


----------



## txdyna65

Picked up this T&P Caboose when I was in Denver at the train show.


----------



## txdyna65

Got this tonight, as soon as it gets here it will be headed to Sean for a decoder install


----------



## Ranger

Nice!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Saw this while looking for something else on eBay, thought it was a good price so I picked it up.

This is an original Lionel #362 barrel loader with the original box and insert, all in very good condition. The only issue is the missing loading gate, I'll have to add a repro for that. It works great and has very few chips or scratches, and all the fences are intact. Not bad for $17.50, I've seen the original box sell for more! 

The amusing part is the price, $8.75 on the side of the box.  Stuff was cheaper back then.


----------



## lears2005

Very nice looking


----------



## buickestate

I picked these up yesterday, at the Toronto toy and train Christmas show.


----------



## norgale

Well shoot Buick,they got no wheels. Now whatcha goin' to do? pete


----------



## buickestate

norgale said:


> Well shoot Buick,they got no wheels. Now whatcha goin' to do? pete


I could hot glue some hot wheel cars in the shells!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's one I've been looking for a deal on for some time. This is the Lionel 6-28323 Vision Line Legacy Genset. These come with all the whistles & bells.  It has ditch lights at both ends, ground lights, cab lights, and even an illuminated instrument panel. One of the really neat features is the simulation of the three genset engines, as it runs the smoke generator and synchronized sounds turn on and off engines as the load changes. When it sits idle for a while, all the engines shutdown. You can tell which engine is running by the exhaust flaps on the stacks. Periodically, sitting on a siding, one engine will startup to keep fluid pressures and air pressure up, then shutdown again. Of course, it obviously comes with the great Lionel Legacy sound system with dual speakers, really sounds great!

In the pictures, first one engine is running, then two. For some reason my three engine picture didn't show up properly, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ranger

That is just plain awesome looking!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I've been looking for one of these for about a year, finally one popped up in the OGR for-sale forum at a price that didn't stop my heart!


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... that's some crisp detail! Nice find!

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin

*something sorta new*

I went over to the hobby shop today, been trying to avoid it, always costs me money. So I'm looking at the N scale locos on display and there is an ABA set of Kato F units in Sante Fe livery, the red ones. This is an older run with those darn rapido couplers. $200 on consignment. Well I tried to walk away, but weakness set in. The woman is out black friday shopping, took a big bunch of money from me, so what the heck, man they look cool so I ask for some help and had the guy run em on some track for me. They ran like new Kato's always do, so I told him I'd take em. These are F-7's and with the others I already have, I can hook a bunch up. I have a whole train load of 40 ft flats with lumber loads and these three will look great on the head end, or, theres a passenger set for them too.........................................ha ha ha


----------



## Ranger

any pictures?


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

GunRunner - That's a very nice looking locomotive.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

I found a basic RTR MTH set on the local Craigslist for a price I couldn't pass up. The set had been used seasonally by the seller's mother, and it was all there and worked fine (essentially). I did have a couple of problems with two sections of track, so I soldered them and hopefully they'll work til the end of the season.

This is the link for the set (if you're interested in seeing what came with it):
http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4080-0

The deal came with 14 extra 10" straight sections, so it was a good deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice find Badwolf, I have a similar Docksider that I converted to TMCC. Does that one have the corrugated wheels for traction? First time I saw that was on my little locomotive.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

It does have the milled wheels - I guess it's to improve traction, but it also increases the noise. It's my bet they went with the milled wheels because replacing rubber wheels on this locomotive might be a little daunting for a first-timer (someone who would buy this set, for instance). It's a calculated risk, and it works fine. I'm most impressed with the air-whistle caboose - nice and loud.


----------



## mtoney

Ok, here is my early Christmas present to myself. He is a Regner live steam loco called Willi. He is what some call a De Winton type of verticle boilered engine used on industrial, tram and feldbahn's(field railways). Fueled by Butane gas or Butane/Propane mix for colder weather, single cylinder with a 6:1 gear reduction and nice cast side rods connecting the drivers together. Runs on 30, 32 and 45mm gauge track. The wheels are adjustable for different gauges. I plan to add the factory optional roof, whistle and water refil port so I can replenish boiler water while in steam. I am modeling a feldbahn that was put back to work after the way, hauling peat from a bog as well as some ore to the water front village to be reloaded on coastal freighters. My other engine is a LGB Henschel diesel that I am converting to run on battery power. This way there will be no need for track power outdoors on our garden railway. Merry Christmas! Mike and Michele T


----------



## tjcruiser

Great looking true-steam! How about a pick showing the underside / wheels?

TJ


----------



## mtoney

As soon as she arrives, I swiped that pic from the fleabay auction my wife won it from. I should have him in my hands later this week. I will also get some nice steaming pics in the garden, supposed to be in the 60's this weekend. Look in the large scale forum for the new pics! Mike


----------



## seabilliau

Wow! I just went to Reynauld's and saw the whole line. What fun! Daddy like! Daddy like! 

I would love to see more photos, especially of Willie in action. Let us know!


----------



## mtoney

Try here http://www.thetraindepartment.com/ instead of Reynaulds, much better prices on Regner. Jason is great to deal with. Mike


----------



## lears2005

Well got this at the okc train show today it is a lionel 248 I have to replace to of the wheels. But I got it for 30.00 so I think I did good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks in pretty good shape other than wheels.


----------



## lears2005

Yep now I just have to find them.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Just got my BR78 today around 1300 (W00T \0/) anyways I just finished finiahed swapping out the NMRA XF2 to a new KD (not sure what number) so im about to run it on the track to break it in once the two buffers get set on it with the cement, as they came broken...

\
Heres some pics of the BR78 


































sadly after changing the XF2 out to a KD she diced to become tempermental and not want to work correctly so I got to take it back to the shop and have them check it over just to be sure its ok and see if maybe something got knocked loose.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt

Got my MTH 4-6-4 Dreyfuss Hudson with DCC, synchro smoke & sound today


----------



## sbeck80

My latest score from eBay. Guy had a buy it now price of $90. Brand spanking new - never run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Is it fuzzy or is that just the photo?  Looks like a nice locomotive, is it DCC? Sound?


----------



## tjcruiser

Berlin,

There's something about any black loco with red running gear that makes me go all woozy ...

Sweet lookin' steamer there!

TJ


----------



## sbeck80

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Is it fuzzy or is that just the photo?  Looks like a nice locomotive, is it DCC? Sound?


Yeah...looks like I have a really crappy camera on my phone. 
It's DCC ready, no sound. 2010 model from what I found out. I think an excellent score. He had another one for the same price - should have bought it too and made a nice little profit off it. Sounded like it was an estate sale or something and he didn't know what all he had.

It's an Athearn Genesis SD70ACe


----------



## flyvemaskin

*new loco and track*

I just got back from the hobby shop. They had a GP-20 made by life like and in an Athern box in the old SF livery of red and yellow when a possible merger between Sante Fe and Union Pacific was in the works. It's N scale, and I already have severa of this loco in SF logo so I couldn't resist this one due to athern dropping a lot of stuff.
I also bought some more Kato unitrack in N scale for more T-TRAK modulse I'm building to add to my little layout.


----------



## New Berlin RR

sbeck80 said:


> Yeah...looks like I have a really crappy camera on my phone.
> It's DCC ready, no sound. 2010 model from what I found out. I think an excellent score. He had another one for the same price - should have bought it too and made a nice little profit off it. Sounded like it was an estate sale or something and he didn't know what all he had.
> 
> It's an Athearn Genesis SD70ACe


Link to the second one???? I think I have an issue with my mouse trying to find it now.....thanks a lot you broke my mouse!!!!


TJ yes I do love the BR78, wish I could have gotten the DCC to work with it but it kept burning up the chips each time we tried installing the decoders so we gave up, im starting to wonder if I needed a hertz rectifier for it, but not sure, I just really wish it could have DCC tho ....anyways I do love that its a great puller, it pulls like a mutha trucker....so I will be finding another to add to my collection and may even grab some 50's too, very beautiful units


----------



## sbeck80

New Berlin RR said:


> Link to the second one???? I think I have an issue with my mouse trying to find it now.....thanks a lot you broke my mouse!!!!
> 
> 
> TJ yes I do love the BR78, wish I could have gotten the DCC to work with it but it kept burning up the chips each time we tried installing the decoders so we gave up, im starting to wonder if I needed a hertz rectifier for it, but not sure, I just really wish it could have DCC tho ....anyways I do love that its a great puller, it pulls like a mutha trucker....so I will be finding another to add to my collection and may even grab some 50's too, very beautiful units


Sorry - that one sold just seconds before I was able to grab it right before I bought this one. I'm pretty sure they were only listed for less than an hour before me and someone else snapped them up.


----------



## Artieiii

sbeck80 said:


> My latest score from eBay. Guy had a buy it now price of $90. Brand spanking new - never run.
> View attachment 22505


 I am a big fan of the huge UP loco's. I have 2 HO lionel UP verrandas, a UP U50, a DD40AX, and an F7 AB. I will pick up my MTH UP 4500 baby turbine tomorrow from my LHS. That's a nice find you got there. /) /)
-Art


----------



## New Berlin RR

Darn, oh well, anyways its been a bit but here are the two "newest" units (both being officially factory new in box units) hehe  One GP39-2 (PH2) and a Class 31


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice catch, great colors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Snapped a quick picture of this A-B-A F-3 I just picked up. This is currently ProtoSound 1, but since it's a very nicely detailed set, I'm going to upgrade it to command. I haven't decided if it'll get PS/2 or TMCC yet. It has two powered A units and an unpowered B unit, so I'll have two separate locomotives however I go.

The nice thing is the PS/1 electronics are still selling pretty well, so I'll get about half my purchase price back! I'm figuring to be into the stripped set for around $100, not bad for something as nice as these. They're like new, no dings at all. Hopefully, I'll be able to keep them that way through the conversion process.


----------



## erkenbrand

Those are really pretty. Nice catch.


----------



## lears2005

Picked this up at the train club christmas party tonight playing dirty santa


----------



## sikness09

Found out the new n scale Kato F40ph has ditch lights and is available in Metrolink paint. So I ordered one. Just got it in the mail and it is awesome. Now begins the search for some athearn bombardier coaches to go with it.


----------



## New Berlin RR

very nice finds guys!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lots of great looking new trains.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Picked this up last week while out of town.









Just started assembling it today. This new tower will replace the crummy little signal tower I picked up at the train store. Said crummy tower will be moved elsewhere on the layout once the new tower is complete.

-J.


----------



## BK R

I got this Shay a month ago










It's DCC and I'm going to try and fit sound, there's room for a speaker inside the firewood stack, ya it's not HO, hon30.











I want one of these because my great grand father and his brothers ran 3 Shays and a Climax at their mill.
http://railshop.com.au/prod19.htm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love those Shay locomotives, I keep looking at the Legacy models, but they're still too expensive.


----------



## BK R

Mines a Spectrum, paid $110.00 for it locally, it's virtually brand new with the box, oil tank, coal bunker and woodpile, I'm happy with that.


----------



## norgale

Had a guy come into the store this morning with a couple boxes of train stuff that he no longer wanted. He,Jim,comes to visit my layout every so often and wanted his stuff to have a good home. I was tickled pink to get these items including a half dozen turnouts left and another half dozen rights. Here's a few pics of Jim's trains. Pete
























I think I'll see what I can make out of this old steamer. No smoke box cover and no cab and I don't know yet if it runs or not but this could be fun. need a jet or tubine engine that will fit in the boiler.Ha!








Along with the above is a large shaker full of ballast and one of green grass. I can sure use it all. Pete


----------



## BK R

So Santa Clause is alive and well,  that's an impressive haul.


----------



## norgale

I thought so too. There are a ton of couplers and truck washers too and about 15 of the magnets for uncoupling the cars. Have to figure out how they work but could be useful in the two yards. The couplers are all the knuckle type but I don't know what brand they are yet. Pete


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love those Shay locomotives, I keep looking at the Legacy models, but they're still too expensive.


That's why I bought the bachmann G scale version. More loco for the money and I paid less than $300 for it :laugh:

It would be nice to have legacy or even TMCC in a shay though. I cannibalized the sound system from my Big Hauler 4-6-0, so the shay at least chuffs, but that's it.


----------



## lears2005

Some one donated these to the local train club I am a member of. No one wanted them so I got them the are full of old part that I can use.


----------



## sawgunner

nice score!


----------



## norgale

Old parts are often very valuable IF you can tell what they go to. I always save them no matter if I know what they are for or not. You never know when you'll find just the right part in a box of old stuff. Good catch Lears. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, getting a cabinet full of spare parts is a nice score!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I sold off a bunch of stuff to finance this. It's the scale Lionel Legacy C&O Mikado. Great sounds and of course all the other benefits of Legacy.

It's official, this one requires O42, so I'll be expanding my design now...


----------



## tooter

BK R said:


> I want one of these because my great grand father and his brothers ran 3 Shays and a Climax at their mill.
> http://railshop.com.au/prod19.htm


Might they be on this engine?


----------



## erkenbrand

That Mikado is gorgeous. Time to grow the layout to fit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I'm going to be unloading all the smaller curves, time to step up to the big time.


----------



## erkenbrand

Every time I start planning my new layout I start with O27 . . . and then I think to myself that I need to go bigger. Now, I'm down to one small O27 loop around what will be my 'amusement park of the future', and the rest is probably O42.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR

THAT is a gorgeous locomotive, GunrunnerJohn. Good luck with it.

I'm kind of at that point of maybe going to larger curves - a lot of the stuff that I like requires something bigger than the O36 I currently have with my FasTrack. I "took the year off" from doing a large layout for Christmas due to the backyard and front yard renovations. But that seed is in my mind and growing.


----------



## tjcruiser

That's one classy looking steamer, John. Santa did good!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys. It looks good puffing around the tracks, and the sounds are great. I am changing my layout plans to accommodate large stuff, this is the third locomotive I've gotten that needs more than O36, time to go all out!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks guys. It looks good puffing around the tracks, and the sounds are great. I am changing my layout plans to accommodate large stuff, this is the third locomotive I've gotten that needs more than O36, time to go all out!



If I were you I would think about getting something larger then the O/72 curves.
Then you can sell them also.

Nice Locomotive.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Nice engine John. She'll look great on your layout. Love the logging pictures too. Tough work back in those days. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys. I think O72 is about as large as possible in the space available. The ceiling track is going to be O42, this locomotive will run there, but it'll be tight.


----------



## norgale

The "ceiling track"? How does that work? pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just like any other ceiling track, it goes around the ceiling. I'm planning a double-track. Now that the helix has been eliminated from consideration, it'll be a fairly simple affair.


----------



## erkenbrand

Due to travel plans and conflicting vacation schedules, my family had to do a bit of an early Christmas. The future layout / train area got a big boost. 










I've been eyeing the RMT Peeps for a while, and somebody must have noticed. They also noticed most of the cars I've been picking up are PRR which inspired the two timetables. One from '53 and the other from '44. 

The pre-war Crossing bell worked after I tuned it up a bit. I'll do a full tear down and clean up later. And the 450 Signal Bridge is in fine condition. 

I'm feeling inspired to get back to work gutting the basement.


----------



## Ranger

Nice!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a nice haul, Merry Christmas.


----------



## tjcruiser

Love the PEEPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158

I got a new Bachmann HO GE 45 tonner. Great little engine. It's running on my new loop of Kato Unitrack







I also got the Lionel Legacy 990 set for my O gauge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking locomotive. Good move joining the Legacy generation, you'll love it!


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good move joining the Legacy generation, you'll love it!


Legacy is already great. I'm still finding all the features on the remote, but I'm getting there :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You'll find it's easier to master than DCS.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll find it's easier to master than DCS.


I've used my club's legacy remote the last few times I operated on the layout so I already had some experience with it. It's not bad at all and I haven't really opened the manual yet. I still have another week and a half off school, so I'll do that one of these days. I'm going to be on the lookout for a Legacy GP7 or GP9 at one of the local train shows coming up. I've always wanted one of those and if I can nab one at a reasonable price I'll go for it.


----------



## sawgunner

Just arrived today! Walthers 2pk of 33,000 gallon tank cars


----------



## Artieiii

sawgunner said:


> Just arrived today! Walthers 2pk of 33,000 gallon tank cars


Those are nice Sawgunner. I would like a couple of those with some Esso labels on 'em!
Two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the long tankers, I really have to find a couple O-scale models.  They look really cool on the tracks, nice catch. )


----------



## Dave Sams

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the long tankers, I really have to find a couple O-scale models.  They look really cool on the tracks, nice catch. )


I bet Choo Choo could cut the ends off of two tankers and make one long one.


----------



## Big Ed

Dave Sams said:


> I bet Choo Choo could cut the ends off of two tankers and make one long one.



No he wouldn't, he would make 10 short ones.


----------



## Ranger

Picked this up today at a used comic book, etc. store in the mall. Seen some Ho scale cars at the counter display so i walked in there. Thats when i stumbled onto the back wall full of N scale cars. Bought this Aurora Postage Stamp CN flat car w/ load for $6.00.


----------



## coupman35

that nice good deal to


----------



## santafe158

I'm buying this from a friend on Sunday. It's an Atlas O GP15 (former conrail unit) that he painted up into the DT&I scheme. I upgraded it to basic TMCC control for him awhile back and he decided to sell it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice paint job, now it needs sound.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice paint job, now it needs sound.


I just removed the sound boards from my Williams 773 hudson upgrade. There was too much stuff crammed inside the small tender and I was having issues with it's operation. I can't remember how much space was left in the GP15 with the TMCC boards, but I may look into adding sound to it if the space is there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's something you don't see on the rails every day.  Just got this from a forum sale, it's PS/2 and runs like a top.

This is the MTH Railking B&M Doodlebug with PS/2. Has really neat sound and nice lighting. Another nice touch is the lighted passenger compartment with passengers.


----------



## santafe158

Nice looking doodlebug John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm trying to accumulate all the railroad oddities like the Gallopin' Goose, the Doodlebug, etc.


----------



## santafe158

I'm thinking the weirdest I have would be my set of Lionel BB1's. That's why I bought them. I think it was my dad that spotted them, and they weren't like anything we already had, and the price was right. Can't go wrong. They had a bit of the odessey jerk, but Legacy seems to have smoothed most of that out (could be just in my head?).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have the single BB1, I'd love to score the set with sound. I'd probably unload my single in that case. Maybe someday...


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have the single BB1, I'd love to score the set with sound. I'd probably unload my single in that case. Maybe someday...


They're nice locomotives. Always draw attention when I run them at the train shows.


----------



## norgale

When you add sound to a loco do you need anything besides the sound card in the engine to make it work? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're talking HO? I'd ask NIMT(Sean). Are you using DCC or plain DC?


----------



## norgale

Just plain DC John. Does the loco just make sound when you run it off the regular transformer or do you need something else to make it work? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are sound modules you can add to DC locomotives, but I'm personally not that well versed in HO DC products, which is why I recommend the experts. 

Now, if you want to talk about O-gauge stuff, I'm your man.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Ordered an Athearn rotary snow plow. Undecorated also. Didn't really need it, but the price was right and I dig on the snowplows. I'll get a pic of it when it comes in.


----------



## sawgunner

just got in a bunch of new stuff pics coming soon


----------



## sawgunner

ok scored 6 3 bay ACF center flows 2 33,000 gallon whale bellies and another taker


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Nice haul there gunner.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lot 'o cars there, practically a whole consist!


----------



## Ranger

Got these N Scale items today: UP Boxcar, Burlington Boxcar, Dupont Tanker, A.T.S.F. Caboose. Also picked up a Coaling Tower and a Gravel Tower.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, my eBay sales have financed yet another Legacy locomotive, this one is the PARR scale K-4 pre-war configuration, 6-11327. 

It has all the Legacy whistles and bells, including fan driven smoke, whistle steam, Rule 17 lighting, and lots of markers and classification lights.  It also has a great flickering firebox effect and cab lights when it stops. Great sounds, as it the hallmark of Legacy.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That's a beaut John!!!

Here's the snow blower. I need to think of what road I'm going to paint it up as.


----------



## tjcruiser

Christmas is over ...

And yet you guys above keep scoring some great stuff!!!

Did I miss signing up for that memo?!?



TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a virgin snow blower!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Christmas is over ...
> 
> And yet you guys above keep scoring some great stuff!!!
> 
> Did I miss signing up for that memo?!?
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


There's still time. I'm trying to make up some of the expense by selling some older stuff, it's upgrade time.


----------



## Southern

New to the rails, I have had it for almost a year. I have changed ir from Penn Centrail to NS. So i guess it counts as new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We'll accept that as "new".


----------



## sawgunner

25 pack of Peco Code 83 Concrete tie flex track


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's still time. I'm trying to make up some of the expense by selling some older stuff, it's upgrade time.


I may have to force myself to do the same. Now that I have legacy I really want a legacy steamer :laugh: Although I could settle for one of the later generation TMCC ones.


----------



## sanepilot

*something new to me*

Hey,fellas..I picked up some old books this week. One is a parts catalog fo r walthers[brass trucks-50 cents a pair-tenite trucks-40 cents a pair].year 1947
Got a aristo-craft catalogue telling how to get started in model trains,diff in gauges and scales, a lot of useful tips.Cars and engines for sale.1947 also.
************************
The best of them I got today was a- decades of trains 1940 to 1950. Tons of photo`s and history of full scale railroading from 1940 to 1950. in the USA.
I just spent 3 hrs reading and haven`t cracked the first year yet.
*************************

Isn`t this life great or what,sanepilot


----------



## lears2005

Sounds like everyone got some great stuff


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> I may have to force myself to do the same. Now that I have legacy I really want a legacy steamer :laugh: Although I could settle for one of the later generation TMCC ones.


I'm spoiled by the great sound of the Legacy stuff and all the neat new features. I want one with the swinging bell and ash-pan glow next.


----------



## norgale

Got this today from Ryan Link out in Souix Falls and it's a beauty. Havn't had a chance to run it yet but it's the first UP on the BGC and being an Atlas I expect it will run as well as the Seminole Gulf loco I got last year. Thanks for the prompt shipping Ryan and the great packing. Looks like I owe you some postage too. pete


----------



## dablaze

I will soon, got an email from Mrs NIMT that a package is on its way, will post a pick of some of Seans work as soon as it arrives, cant wait!

Craig


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Not in the mail box yet,but, a Silvine Tea Kettle:










Has a Rivarossi motor according to the seller. Best version. Brass gears, all diecast. Life Like's is junk.

Now, to be different, no one said this had to be all trains! A Tyco HP-7 HO scale Bandit Trans Am:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Just got this today. Thanks Adam!! Got some plans for it.


----------



## Southern

I turned fifty this month. My dad and i spent the day at the North Carolina Transpotion Museum. This is the same place that NS gathered all of there new haritage unit last July. The tour of the round house was alsome. We took the short train ride around the yard. We got to ride in the coupula fo the caboose!

After a day of trains, plans, and automobiles, we went across the street to The Little Choo Choo Shop. My dad is the one that got me into this hobby. Over the years my parents have given me train stuff for my birthday. This year is no diffferant. He picked out a little Switcher to work on of my new yards. It is a Atlantic Coast Line EDM SW7 made by Broadway Limited. It is a Paragon 2 series


----------



## New Berlin RR

ok heres something I got new....and no one said it couldn't be animals either....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lots of new arrivals, must be train (and cat) buying season!


----------



## tjcruiser

Purrrfect!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Although, cats and trains are like oil and water.


----------



## santafe158

Picked this up from a friend last weekend. He's getting into HO and was clearing out most of his O gauge stuff. It was built as a conventional 3-rail Conrail GP15 by Atlas O, but he custom painted it for the Detroit Toledo and Ironton RR and had me upgrade it to TMCC. I liked the locomotive when I did the upgrade and he finally sold it to me  Just has simple TMCC direction control. The lights were originally wired to the motors, a change in DC polarity triggers the directional control. When I did the upgrade I kept this setup, so even the lights only come on when the locomotive is moving. May change that someday.


----------



## New Berlin RR

dannyrandomstate said:


> Although, cats and trains are like oil and water.


well this one oddly likes the trains LOL!! she just sits and watches them and won't try pawing them lol, tho she is just getting used to things I think...for the most part she just chills out...


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Sounds like a good cat then!


----------



## Cprail43

Well… I guess I can share my latest purchase. A Union Pacific EMD DD40AX #6900. Runs great and pulls great, but only on a 22" curve or higher.


----------



## Artieiii

Cprail43 said:


> Well… I guess I can share my latest purchase. A Union Pacific EMD DD40AX #6900. Runs great and pulls great, but only on a 22" curve or higher.


Which version did you get? Athearn makes one and Bachmann has one. I have the Bachmann version but wish I waited until the newer version was released with sound.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> The lights were originally wired to the motors, a change in DC polarity triggers the directional control. When I did the upgrade I kept this setup, so even the lights only come on when the locomotive is moving. May change that someday.


Since the R2LC has outputs for front and rear lights, not to mention a smoke unit, strobe, or cab lights, it's trivial to make the lights work properly.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since the R2LC has outputs for front and rear lights, not to mention a smoke unit, strobe, or cab lights, it's trivial to make the lights work properly.


It wasn't my loco when I did the upgrade and he was only worried about motor control. Now that I bought it, I'll probably do it right when I have time


----------



## Cprail43

Artieiii said:


> Which version did you get? Athearn makes one and Bachmann has one. I have the Bachmann version but wish I waited until the newer version was released with sound.
> -Art


Bachmann. I find their products cheap, and mostly good quality.


----------



## broox

Just bought this baby tonight.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...140905585211&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160

Bachmann Spectrum 2-10-0

fitted with DCC and tsunami sound. and what look like knuckle couplers.

good buy for $135 plus post, i think. :thumbsup:

I better get some track laid... and get my zephyr from my sister who lives interstate. haha


edit
^ your sig quote is awesome, cprail.


----------



## Cprail43

broox said:


> Just bought this baby tonight.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...140905585211&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160
> 
> Bachmann Spectrum 2-10-0
> 
> fitted with DCC and tsunami sound. and what look like knuckle couplers.
> 
> good buy for $135 plus post, i think. :thumbsup:
> 
> I better get some track laid... and get my zephyr from my sister who lives interstate. haha
> 
> 
> edit
> ^ your sig quote is awesome, cprail.


Thanks! It's pretty true(and hilarious)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*Now, that's a transformer!*

I spotted this for sale in the OGR forum for $125 shipped, seemed like too good a deal to pass up. It's the MRC Pure Power 270. Basically a souped up ZW, it actually offers a true 270 watt output capability. Of course, the meters are a nice touch. Interestingly, it uses the approach of silicon diodes to add in the DC offset for whistle and bell. It's actually very spartan inside, just a monster toroidal transformer core and the switches and diodes. It has a fast circuit breaker for each handle, and one for the primary AC supply. Also included is a fixed 14V output for accessories.

The simplicity and the robust carbon wipers look to be pretty bulletproof, I suspect this one will last a long time!


----------



## broox

^ that looks like a monster of a unit!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's about the size of a ZW, but a whole lot simpler. In truth, as reliable as the PW-ZW transformers have been, I have a feeling this one is easily as reliable or better. Very few things to go wrong, dirt simple wiper mechanism, and easily obtained parts for the stuff like diodes if they ever die.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Whoa! Is that just for O scale use, or can it be used in others?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's an AC transformer, so it's primarily O or S scale I'd imagine. If you had 270 watts for an HO layout, you could probably run about 50 locomotives!


----------



## NIMT

gunrunnerjohn,
Some one ripped you off!
That's not a transformer, It a small welder!
Sweet unit!


----------



## Grbauc

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I spotted this for sale in the OGR forum for $125 shipped, seemed like too good a deal to pass up. It's the MRC Pure Power 270. Basically a souped up ZW, it actually offers a true 270 watt output capability. Of course, the meters are a nice touch. Interestingly, it uses the approach of silicon diodes to add in the DC offset for whistle and bell. It's actually very spartan inside, just a monster toroidal transformer core and the switches and diodes. It has a fast circuit breaker for each handle, and one for the primary AC supply. Also included is a fixed 14V output for accessories.
> 
> The simplicity and the robust carbon wipers look to be pretty bulletproof, I suspect this one will last a long time!


Man that has to be the coolest Dc controller.. I want to pay somebody to make a engineers Mock cab for my layout A SD70ace cab.. now i have to hit the lottery is all....


----------



## Artieiii

Wow Gunrunner, that controller is awesome. Love the gauges. 
My wife got me a rubber ducky dressed as a train Con *Duck* Tor. I added the name on his hat LOL.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The duck is great! 

I actually sold my two PW-ZW transformers, so I was missing some "big iron". Now I'm all set. Truthfully, the price was just too good to pass it up, and it's a very nice unit. Most modern transformers are using electronic controls, nice to see one that still does it "old school" with the variable transformer. I also like the gauges, a nice touch for the transformer. Modern circuit breakers are a plus as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice tranny, John. But ...

... Where's the seatbelt? Gotta buckle up for safety!!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll have to add the seatbelt.


----------



## sawgunner

*OH Shay!!!*

Got 4 new to me N scale Whale belly tank cars in today


----------



## santafe158

I recently prevented my spending of any money at Tomorrow's train show in Auburn Hills, MI. My 18th birthday was a few weeks ago and I recently became an eagle scout as well as an adult leader in my Boy Scout troop, so I purchased myself a new backpacking tent for my camping trips.










Mod edit: Reduced size of graphic


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Jake,

Congrats on earning Eagle! Well done. Scouts grow up to become some of our finest citizens!

My two Cub Scout boys and I got our first tent for Christmas. Set it up inside their room one night! Cheating, I guess, but it's a bit too nippy outside here for my fair-weather camping tastes! We're waiting 'til the crickets come back, I think!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## d_warner

Switched the girls over from a Digitrax Zephyr to the NCE PowerCab over Christmas. The setup seems a lot easier for them to hook up and control on their own.

Given the local club also runs NCE, we also have a Cab to take down there when we want to run on a "real" layout. ha ha


----------



## BillCN

*Well, it's new to me!*

.
I got this lot on Kijiji not too long ago...
.
.








.
.
I've been collecting "stuff" on and off for quite a few years. Mostly at garage sales or close outs.

It's seems to me that "stuff" is generally more expensive and harder to find than is was 20 or 30 years ago. 
But, I guess if you consider what you got for your buck then.....maybe it's all relative!
.
.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Recieved these gems in the mail last week. Thanks Sawgunner!!!


----------



## lears2005

Sawguner got the two up locomotives from me they are very nice and run and pull very good they where built by a guy at are local train club


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I am very impressed with them and the NS engine also!! Good stuff!!


----------



## BK R

Who's got the 4 foot screen??


----------



## santafe158

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Jake,
> 
> Congrats on earning Eagle! Well done. Scouts grow up to become some of our finest citizens!
> 
> My two Cub Scout boys and I got our first tent for Christmas. Set it up inside their room one night! Cheating, I guess, but it's a bit too nippy outside here for my fair-weather camping tastes! We're waiting 'til the crickets come back, I think!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ, lots of hard work, but it's definitely worth the effort.

Glad to hear your sons are in Cub Scouts. That's where I started way back in 1st grade. Unfortunately I was the only one from my cub scout den who continued all the way through Boy Scouts. Hopefully your boys will stick with it.

Camping in the cold is fun (especially if there's snow), but I definitely prefer doing it in warmer weather. I believe my first winter camping experience was in 4th grade. Normally I camp once a month with the troop during the school year, but I've been booked every weekend they go so far this year. Hopefully in February I'll be able to get out. Our backpacking trip at Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico two years ago was nice climate wise. It was a bit hot while hiking during the day, but it cooled down nicely for sleeping at night.

Anyway, back to the train theme.

My brother purchased a Lionel TMCC Erie rr camelback 4-6-0 at a show today for $240. It came in a conventional locomotive box and the seller thought it was conventional as well. I put it on my clubs layout a few minutes later and only realized it was the TMCC version when I couldn't get it to run in conventional. Quite a steal in my opinion 

No pictures of his locomotive, but it's the same as this one. It runs great (no speed control) and looks nice. I love the whistle on it. My brother is going to have to watch out or I might have to steal it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can add speed control with the ERR Cruise Commander M, very easy to install.

I have the MTH model of these I converted from PS/1 to TMCC with cruise control.


----------



## santafe158

Yeah, I did the ERR Cruise upgrade in my TMCC Mikado JR. Easy job and works great (so far). If he decides he needs it, I'll install it for him (he provides parts of course  )


----------



## tjcruiser

Jake,

Until these recent posts, I had no idea you were young / teens. Your posts have always been eloquent / insightful. You, young man, have your head screwed on right, and a bright future ahead. Thanks for sharing here ... guys like you give me hope for our nation's road ahead.

TJ


----------



## santafe158

Thanks TJ


----------



## BK R

It's not new anymore, I've been running it this morning, b e a u t i f u l is the word that springs to mind. :thumbsup:





















And then another package had this one in it. 










You were right Pat, it's a goodun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice stuff.


----------



## New Berlin RR

my lates finds, $34 ish figured out total, had to recrunch the numbers but what ever....still a good find....


----------



## HardcoreABN

more pics of the "war emergency hopper"?


----------



## New Berlin RR

ill get more up here soon when i get home from work


----------



## sawgunner

i'll be posting a ton of pics as soon as the mail gets here!


----------



## john65002

Got my GN 2-8-0 Great Northern steamer today. I love the detail on the engine. Very nice, except for it not working. I have no idea what is wrong with it. I cleaned it up, cleaned my track and did everything I know how to do. Don't have a single idea what to do.


----------



## Ranger

Did you get this new from a website/store or was this used?


----------



## john65002

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15829

BTW I'm not mad at the seller at all. Just disappointed.


----------



## wingnut163

that sucks.


----------



## Ranger

You could pm the seller and request a refund or take the shell off and take a look at the motor(if you haven't already). Could be something as simple as a wire has come loose. Does the engine make any noise at all?


----------



## john65002

Me and the seller are already talking. I am going to attempt to repair it. From what I can tell, gear is broke or locked up. Possibly a motor. Not sure.


----------



## Ranger

Good luck.. Hope you get it up and running


----------



## john65002

Same here!


----------



## norgale

See that goat in the logo on the tender? You gotta kick him in the butt to get any action going. Ha! My feeble attempt at some humore there. Take the top off the engine and the tender and check for lose or broken wires. Also check the wheels and be sure the polarity is correct. Two good places to start. pete


----------



## sawgunner

And some of the N scale has arrived!!! A big thatnks to Wingnut163 and Dannyrandomstate!!!

And there is more coming!!!

http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/Sawgunner6942/N scale colection/


----------



## Ranger

Nice collection you got. You should be off to a good start now


----------



## wingnut163

i hope all is well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Picked up something really frivolous this time, but it's a lot of fun. 

This is the Lionel Vision Line Operating Stock Car. It's a Legacy controlled unit that has all sorts of sound effects, both automatic and triggered from the TMCC/Legacy remote. It even has motion sensors so it can simulate the squeaking wheels on curves, pretty tricky. I guess because they could, they also included an EOT device that you can switch on or off, and also you can decouple one end of the car with the included electrocoupler.

My grandson came up and drove me crazy with the mooing, the sound effects, and the sound of the drovers herding the cows in and out of the car. I think it's a hit with the younger set.


----------



## santafe158

I thought about getting one of those just for the freight car sound effects. I think that's a really cool feature. Just wish they'd make more cars with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd like to see more cars like this. The motion sensors are a cool touch when you get the wheel squeal on the turns, very realistic. 

I'd like to see more cars come with electrocouplers as well, so you can operate a yard and pickup and drop off cars without the HOG (Hand Of God) reaching in to help in the process.


----------



## santafe158

Not quite as fancy as John's new car, but my grandparents took me out for dinner this past weekend to celebrate my recent 18th Birthday. On the way to the restaurant, my grandma pulled this out and asked if I could use it. Guess they found it at an estate sale. It's the MTH Railroaders club 2003 boxcar. I really like the paint scheme on this one and it'll be a nice addition to my set of scale freight cars.










(Just don't let my parents see that I had the steel wheels on the wood table for the picture  )


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice car, some of their club cars have MTH plastered all over them and don't do much for me.


----------



## norgale

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Picked up something really frivolous this time, but it's a lot of fun.
> 
> This is the Lionel Vision Line Operating Stock Car. It's a Legacy controlled unit that has all sorts of sound effects, both automatic and triggered from the TMCC/Legacy remote. It even has motion sensors so it can simulate the squeaking wheels on curves, pretty tricky. I guess because they could, they also included an EOT device that you can switch on or off, and also you can decouple one end of the car with the included electrocoupler.
> 
> My grandson came up and drove me crazy with the mooing, the sound effects, and the sound of the drovers herding the cows in and out of the car. I think it's a hit with the younger set.


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! That means 'nice car' in cow talk. Ha! pete


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice car, some of their club cars have MTH plastered all over them and don't do much for me.


Until I opened the box and studied the car a bit, I didn't even know it was one of the club cars. The only indication is the logo at the top right corner on each side as well as some extra writing on the box label. That I can deal with.


----------



## KAL5

*In the Mail Today Deuce's*

Just got this today verry cool building. I'm going to add more bikes when I place it on my board.
The other bikes are a little biger then HO scale but work well and a verry nice looking


----------



## New Berlin RR

The "newest" unit running in, its just your basic shunter, not sure I will have the ability to put a chip in her but I may still try...


----------



## Southern

nice name on the loco.


----------



## wingnut163

*Nycta*

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...5ZCKanE6_rdA3ihrdku8eOK8tEr2tGDiRT2teq=s220-c

picked this up.


----------



## BK R

This lot arrived yesterday, (all athearn) they need new wheels, a couple of couplers and lose the bright yellow. :laugh:


----------



## john65002

If i'm correct, is that he 2013 Hornby engine?


----------



## New Berlin RR

Southern said:


> nice name on the loco.


thanks, you like any thing with the name Southern on it don't you 

Yes John that is the 2013 Hornby loco.


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice steamers, I only have one shunter 0-4-0, and a little life like Iron Horse


----------



## john65002

How much did you pay for it? I really was wanting one but never looked into it.


----------



## sanepilot

*new engine 1485*

Hi all.. Got this recently.Just curious what engine it is..It sure helps my train room..The only markings is Nu. 1485..

Many thanks,Everett


----------



## tjcruiser

That looks glass! Is that a flask???

4-4-2's were called Atlantics. See here for potential US mfrs ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-4-2_(locomotive)

TJ


----------



## sanepilot

Hi,TJ.. Naw,it is avon after shave lotion.I get tired of smelling train smoke,a little of this and the smoke smells like.I better not say,it`s not nice..LOL

Tnx,Everett


----------



## Blenderdrvr

*I picked up a #66 40th Anniversary P42.*

Got this off Amtrak's online store, running it on my sons shelf train around his room.


----------



## sanepilot

*nice train*

Very nice engine..Looking good..:thumbsup:
*************

sanepilot-Life is good.have a good day


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking Amtrak stuff, one of the road names I have a soft spot for.


----------



## Blenderdrvr

Always wanted Amtrak stuff, always ended up with freight cars.... Do have a 14 car Athearn Blue Box streamline B&O train I slowly aquired over the last 25 years, buy my two and a half year old boy "asked for a new Amtrak train...." yes, that's why I bought them, he asked for them, heh.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I used to ride Amtrak from Phila to NYC at least once a week for several years, so it's one of the "must have" road names here.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I used to ride Amtrak from Phila to NYC at least once a week for several years, so it's one of the "must have" road names here.


I'm still amazed you haven't jumped on those Long Island BB3's on OGR. :laugh:

If I remember right, PRR had something to do with the Long Island, so their locomotives probably mixed occasionally. Anyway, there are ways to get around their not being PRR


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They are tempting, I'm thinking of offering Ben a bit less for them.


----------



## santafe158

I believe I paid about $240 for my PRR ones (which seem to be slightly more common). I know the guy had originally asked $250 for them, and they were pretty well used. The traction tires were shot which is why I don't run them too often. Once I send my legacy command set back to Lionel to repair an issue, I'll probably get them out a little more often. They run much better under legacy. If you could get them for between $275 and $300, you'd probably have a good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=Lionel+BB3&_sacat=0
http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Lionel+BB1&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

The Long Island ones seem to bring a bit more money on the bay.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a bunch of scale sized O-gauge rolling stock rescued from the clutches of Sandy. 

All of these were submerged for several days, it took some time to clean them up. They still have some marks that don't want to come off, so I consider them "weathered".  

Most of these were new in the box when they went for the swim, the coil cars are K-Line, the rest are MTH Premier line. 

I had to replace the trucks on the K-Line cars, the originals lost all their paint. I managed to restore them to operation, but they look funny all copper colored. I'm going to try gun bluing on the trucks and see if I can make them usable again, they are in fine shape except for the cleanup process removes all the paint. For some odd reason, the MTH trucks come through with flying colors, they have better paint I guess.


----------



## New Berlin RR

GJ your pics are just the evil red X with a box around it.....


----------



## santafe158

I'm not seeing them either John


----------



## tjcruiser

John, etc.,

Uh oh ... I don't see them either. I even tried editting your post to go to the direct image url. Nadda.

Then, again, where are the little image thumbnails that one would normally see on a post with direct attachments? I don't see that on your post.

I wondering if we're having the same server glitch we had a cuople of weeks ago. Can you see my pics in this thread, for example?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16318

TJ


----------



## coupman35

Boy i score big time today got a big lot of train tracks lot of stuff i will be keeping some and will sell a lot .Willl need info on some train also the passenger car .


----------



## coupman35

more pic if the stuff


----------



## coupman35

a few more If any like to get some think let me no am not shure what il be saling yet but i no am not going to keep the Atlas stuff .


----------



## Dano

A fellow gave me a whack of American Flyer stuff to play with, really brutal but will give me something to do at my bench for a while.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let's try again.

Here's a bunch of scale sized O-gauge rolling stock rescued from the clutches of Sandy.

All of these were submerged for several days, it took some time to clean them up. They still have some marks that don't want to come off, so I consider them "weathered".

Most of these were new in the box when they went for the swim, the coil cars are K-Line, the rest are MTH Premier line.

I had to replace the trucks on the K-Line cars, the originals lost all their paint. I managed to restore them to operation, but they look funny all copper colored. I'm going to try gun bluing on the trucks and see if I can make them usable again, they are in fine shape except for the cleanup process removes all the paint. For some odd reason, the MTH trucks come through with flying colors, they have better paint I guess.

Edit: Photos on PhotoBucket this time!


----------



## New Berlin RR

your thread some pics work and some don't must be the same glitch....





tjcruiser said:


> John, etc.,
> 
> Uh oh ... I don't see them either. I even tried editting your post to go to the direct image url. Nadda.
> 
> Then, again, where are the little image thumbnails that one would normally see on a post with direct attachments? I don't see that on your post.
> 
> I wondering if we're having the same server glitch we had a cuople of weeks ago. Can you see my pics in this thread, for example?
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16318
> 
> TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How's that? Pictures there now?


----------



## SidingSam

I see the pics John. Looks like they came out pretty nice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Considering what they looked like when I took them out of the box, I think they did well!


----------



## sanepilot

*cars*

Hi,Gunny.. They looks really good to me.Looks like a lot of hard,fun work..
I hope I can do as good someday..

Have a good day and a good weekend,sanepilot:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I'm currently working on a Reading SW1500 locomotive, all the parts are clean, just have to put it all back together and see if it runs!


----------



## tjcruiser

OK, now I can see John's pics. Nice save from Sandy! They look near-perfect to me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> OK, now I can see John's pics. Nice save from Sandy! They look near-perfect to me!


Thanks TJ.

Other than a few marks, they're doing well. I did put different trucks on two of the coil cars. The originals are now a copper color, the copper oxide cleaning left them an odd color. They work fine, so I think I'll try to use my gun bluing on them to bring them back to RR colors. However, I may have to take them apart to actually do a decent job, and the little springs are a PITA to put back in!


----------



## tjcruiser

I wonder if the gun blue will work on whatever metal alloy is giving them that copper color? "We'll" find out, I guess!

TJ


----------



## HardcoreABN

Picked up my MTH George Bush 41 UP Commemorative train today























































I need to get a bigger turntable- the damn thing hangs off both ends lol.


----------



## sanepilot

*Very nice..*

Hi. that is a awesome engine. What`s that handle sticking from it . Is that the throttle???


Just kidding. a good addition to your rolling stock.

Have a good evening,sanepilot:thumbsup:


----------



## HardcoreABN

sanepilot said:


> Hi. that is a awesome engine. What`s that handle sticking from it . Is that the throttle???
> 
> 
> Just kidding. a good addition to your rolling stock.
> 
> Have a good evening,sanepilot:thumbsup:


lol that is a hammer sitting on the table


----------



## Ranger

That's a nice engine


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking engine, are you going to get the Obama model?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*Saved from the clutches of Sandy!*

As promised, here's another Sandy Reclamation project. I stripped this down to the bare chassis, derusted and washed everything, treated the connectors with Deoxit-D5, and put it all back together. To my astonishment, it runs!  The only thing I need is a speaker, the water didn't do the original any good. It works, but sounds like it's still under water.


----------



## HardcoreABN

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice looking engine, are you going to get the Obama model?


yup, but it would go in my range bag haha

Nah, I doubt they will make one since most of his fan base has no money to buy it


----------



## santafe158

Nice looking saves John.


----------



## Ranger

Great work John!


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... that's pristine, John. Nice save!

TJ


----------



## wsorfan4003

Wow she's a beaut.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys! 

I was pleased with how well it came out, when I started it was all streaked with white calcium and there was quite a bit of rust. The only thing that didn't come all the way back is the speaker, so I'll have to pick one of those up. Of course, it's an odd size, so it'll take a little hunting, and it also has to be a 16 ohm speaker.

I have to say, if anyone tells you about the great qualities of Evapo-Rust, you should believe them! That stuff is simply amazing!  I've been using it on my restorations and it really does make the rust melt away.

I'm working on a B&O 4-4-2 TMCC Steamer now, we'll see how that works out.


----------



## brik-el

Yes, I got 2 something new.


----------



## Ranger

I like those engines. They look awesome in that picture


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That should pull a decent sized consist around!


----------



## apoc444

*score*

managed to score a box lot of Ho passenger cars to restore for 4 bucks,,so pretty happy now


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My latest Sandy Save. 

This is the Lionel 6-18094 B&O Atlantic E6 with TMCC. It takes a lot longer to do a decent job of cleaning up a steamer, I had to literally remove every screw (there are a LOT of them) and use Evapo-Rust on most everything, then reassemble it. The good part is the paint survived with nothing but a couple small bubbles in out of sight places, much better than I would have expected. However, the water seems to kill the Lionel R2LC boards, I'm three for three with dead boards!


----------



## SidingSam

I really like that steamer John. Great save!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

love the CP rail locos, very nice, only little tiff I suppose is they both have the same running numbers!!! other then that love the looks, very nice locos!!


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

That Atlantic E6 is gorgeous! Poor soul in Jersey who lost her, perhaps, but I suspect he'll put in an insurance claim. His loss ... your gain!

TJ


----------



## norgale

Got three roadrailers,a hopper car and four 18 wheeler type trailers today.The roadrailers are interesting and I'll be putting one together to see how it work. That will be something new for the BGC and just in time to go into storage. By golly I'm gonna find someway to buy a house. I'm sick and tired of not having any room for my hobbies. These items are available at our classified section if you are be interested. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

SidingSam said:


> I really like that steamer John. Great save!:thumbsup:





New Berlin RR said:


> love the CP rail locos, very nice, only little tiff I suppose is they both have the same running numbers!!! other then that love the looks, very nice locos!!





tjcruiser said:


> John,
> 
> That Atlantic E6 is gorgeous! Poor soul in Jersey who lost her, perhaps, but I suspect he'll put in an insurance claim. His loss ... your gain!
> 
> TJ


Thanks guys, it does look pretty good for a flood victim. It was a lot of work, there are more pieces than you might imagine inside one of those! What's always worrisome is I end up with a couple of spare screws, and usually I have to go to the parts box because one or two that I should have I don't have! I often wonder if they get together and bury a couple of their brothers and then procreate to make some new ones I can't use!


----------



## norgale

Screws do that all the time John. However the brothers haul off to NYC on a freight they hop and are usually never seen again. Lots of things disapear in NYC, Ha!


----------



## blackz28

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My latest Sandy Save.
> 
> This is the Lionel 6-18094 B&O Atlantic E6 with TMCC. It takes a lot longer to do a decent job of cleaning up a steamer, I had to literally remove every screw (there are a LOT of them) and use Evapo-Rust on most everything, then reassemble it. The good part is the paint survived with nothing but a couple small bubbles in out of sight places, much better than I would have expected. However, the water seems to kill the Lionel R2LC boards, I'm three for three with dead boards!


 ok i didnt go thru the whole thread , can you catch me up , did you find those trains in the sandy flood ???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

norgale said:


> Screws do that all the time John. However the brothers haul off to NYC on a freight they hop and are usually never seen again. Lots of things disapear in NYC, Ha!


Don't I know it. I'm going to have to go up there and round up all the missing screws from all my projects! 



blackz28 said:


> ok i didnt go thru the whole thread , can you catch me up , did you find those trains in the sandy flood ???


No, I'm working with a guy that got a bunch of stuff from the flood. I'm working on some stuff, he's working on other things. Not all of them come through it, some of the stuff is just spare parts now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I've wanted one of these for some time, finally found a guy selling one. This is one huge car, it's around 28" long and needs O-72 curves. For those that might now know, this is a Schnabel Flatcar, designed to carry very heavy loads on the RR. I also got the matching tanker, might as well have fuel for the bikes when we get the big transformer to the factory, right?


----------



## BK R

:laugh: "Do not hump" ??
Have you got some weirdo's over there John???
Looks good, too long for my setup.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

BK R said:


> :laugh: "Do not hump" ??
> Have you got some weirdo's over there John???
> Looks good, too long for my setup.


Never heard of a Hump Yard?

I won't argue the weirdo's part.


----------



## norgale

Two very good looking cars there John. Have not seen a HD Schnable car before. Do you think there is a real one/ Pete


----------



## Ranger

Nice cars john


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys.  I don't know if HD has a Schnabel car either. I was picking up some passenger cars I bought from a local guy, and he was selling these two pieces, and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## norgale

YaYa! The devil made you do it, right? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, the guy behind me has little red horns, is that the guy?


----------



## sanepilot

*urge to buy*

Hey,fellas--I have come to the conclusion that model trains is a sickness that there is no cure for. I thought airplanes was addictive but trains has got that beat. It`s like Mcdonalds..I can`t pass it by without stopping.I need more than two hands.. A burger in one and a train engine in the other.If I could just get someone to turn the pages of the latest magazine, wouldn`t life be great.

What a day,Everett


----------



## Grbauc

Yea I have the sickness also....


----------



## trainguru

*Oy Vey Man!*

I third the motion! - :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## csxmandave

try again


----------



## sawgunner




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now, that's a PASSENGER set.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Got this fuel storage tank off eBay for $10. I already constructed the special driveway next to it, and it all fits into the space I allotted nicely.









Now I just need a vehicle to go next to it 

-J.


----------



## BigBaby

Picked up a CSX covered coal car, a BNSF tanker, a UP flatcar, an Illinois Central hopper and Winnie the Pooh high rail car (the wife collects pooh) this weekend at a train show. Like somebody posted this is addictive...lol.


----------



## sanepilot

*back online*

Got this canadian engine from sjm9911.Didn`t paint side panels as I wanted to keep the original emblem of the road name..


----------



## New Berlin RR

not really any thing new here but I just got my computer back up and running after a massive crash...picked up a SSD drive for it (yay) and found a new to me software called JMRI that I forgot was even out there, so im hoping to test it out when I get home today


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

More rolling stock escapes Sandy's wrath! 

I got five more cars up and running, and I'm working on a few more, still have more work to do. I had to put new trucks on a couple of these, the old ones were really dead. You'll also note that some of the trucks have a copper color, that's what K-Line has under the hood. 

The locomotive and caboose were done previously, I was just building a Reading train with the new cars. 

Some people pay good money to weather their stuff, I get it "naturally weathered".


----------



## coupman35

Those are nice


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, these were quite a lot of work to bring back, you should have seen them before I started cleaning them up!


----------



## coupman35

I just can imagin .Just love the detail work on them look real.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Good Work!*

Wow John, Those cars look terrific, nice cleanup! Do you have before pics...can't imagine how bad these are cuz you've made them look like new! Again good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

Picked up theses cars at the train club sell last night I payed $5.00 per car the guy was just wanting to sell them


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I should have taken before pictures, they were ugly! 

I did snap one picture with my phone as I was getting stuff ready to clean, this will give you an idea. These are some of the trucks from the cars.


----------



## lears2005

Also picked up these covered hoppers to for only $5.00 each


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those look like pretty nice cars for $5, and they even look like they have metal wheels and Kadee couplers already, ready to use!


----------



## lears2005

Yes they are even weight to nmra standerds all I had to do was put them on my layout


----------



## csxmandave

John,
That"s truly amazing you were able to clean those up that well. The cars look great !
lears,
Looks like I need to join a club.


----------



## santafe158

Nothing really new here. Just received my Lionel Legacy 990 command set back from Lionel's Service department today. I had some issues with the keypad on my Cab-2 remote after only a few hours of use, so they replaced it under warranty. Unfortunately they replaced my brand new remote with a repaired used unit, but they also upgraded me to software version 1.51 and it all works, so I'm happy.

I also just got into tearing down my display steamer from the Redford Theatre Christmas display and found a few issues to address. I just sent in an order for a new cherry switch for the chuffing activation in the sound system, a new resistor for the smoke unit, a new headlight, and while I was at it, I also ordered two pairs of traction tires for my Lionel BB1 electric locomotives as well as a set for my Lionel JLC GG1 locomotive.

Hopefully things will be back in business soon.  I'll be spending some of my week off of school organizing all my collection back into the proper storage bins until I decide to get it all out again to play with.


----------



## apoc444

picked up a old layout like the way it looked all set up so gonna redo and add to it


----------



## MacDaddy55

apoc444 said:


> picked up a old layout like the way it looked all set up so gonna redo and add to it


Holy Cow, Just how big is that layout, Yard, Turntable,River?...nice pickup and that control board...WHOA NELLIE!! Can I ask Apoc..Hw Much was it? Either way nice score!


----------



## apoc444

13.5 long,,10.5 wide enough track to redo whole layout transformers and throttles and 10 boxes of extra stuff still sortin thru everything and believe it or not ,cost of gas for 3 vehicles to tote it all home from across town


----------



## MacDaddy55

apoc444 said:


> 13.5 long,,10.5 wide enough track to redo whole layout transformers and throttles and 10 boxes of extra stuff still sortin thru everything and believe it or not ,cost of gas for 3 vehicles to tote it all home from across town


He Shoots...He Scores!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## apoc444

yep gonna learn all about wirin stuff on the fly,took over six hours to get it all out,,,should be fun I am new to this so everybody be expextin alot of questions


----------



## Ranger

Went to the train show today and come out with these N scale items


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They look great, but they're so small.  Hope you had fun at the train show.


----------



## wsorfan4003

Got a new Mr. Potato Head covered hopper at the Mad City Train Show in WI today, I saw it and had to have it to reflect on my childhood 
Don't mind the clutter in the background :laugh:


----------



## apoc444

that sunoco tower is cool,,like the potatoe head hopper too cool


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Got this neat little warehouse at the train show yesterday for 8.00









I have already made the driveway/parking lot for it, as well as that tank you see to the left. Made it with some balsa and spare parts that I have all over my desk. Still have some work to do on it.

-J.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, what are you going to turn it into?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A few more Sandy saves, these boxcars needed to be totally disassembled and the frames stripped and painted. Now that that's done, they're all back together and ready to join the fleet. 

I just have one more tank car to finish and all my Sandy rolling stock will be done. Still have some engines to finish...


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> A few more Sandy saves, these boxcars needed to be totally disassembled and the frames stripped and painted. Now that that's done, they're all back together and ready to join the fleet.
> 
> I just have one more tank car to finish and all my Sandy rolling stock will be done. Still have some engines to finish...



Having fun yet? :laugh:

I just tore down my Lionel Mikado for some maintenance after it's two months of operating on my Christmas display. It needed a chuff switch adjustment and I have a new headlight bulb, smoke unit resistor and parts for my JLC GG1 and BB1 electrics on the way from Lionel. I thought the chuff switch was bad so there is a spare one of those on the way. I'm really glad I don't have to undo all my wire ties from when I put the Cruise commander into it, to replace the switch  I'm really looking forward to actually having traction tires on my BB1 locomotive, now i can use it to pull more than a few cars on my club's layout. When I bought it the original tires were pretty much shot and finally came off on their own.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sure, not only having fun, but getting new cars for the price of some labor as well! I have a pretty respectable consist of 100% Reading cars now, including the locomotive and the caboose that I got for free. What's not to like?


----------



## santafe158

Actually I kind of envy you. I love doing rebuild projects like that but right now my Mikado is the only one I have to work on and once the parts get here, it'll be finished in about 15 minutes. The rest are all in fine shape. Need another project to start


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just look around for someone selling a bunch of stuff that got flooded during Sandy, you'll have work for a long time cleaning it up!


----------



## santafe158

Unfortunately, I'm stuck in an area with few train guys in the neighborhood. The estate sale companies around here are the type that have the "just because it's Lionel...." type of pricing on their "engine cars" and we don't get too many hurricanes here in the Motor City  My last project was my 2020 turbine that I imported from an OGR member in North Carolina. It hadn't seen a hurricane though.

Although one of the other members at the Redford Theater mentioned he has his old Lionel set from the '40's that I offered to fix up for him. He seemed somewhat interested and said he'd have to find it.


----------



## tjcruiser

wsorfan5593 said:


> Got a new Mr. Potato Head covered hopper at the Mad City Train Show in WI today, I saw it and had to have it to reflect on my childhood
> Don't mind the clutter in the background :laugh:


Funny sidebar story ...

Some years back, a awoke to the scary scene of several police cars and flashing lights in a dark field behind my house. There's a college nearby, and I feared the worst. Come dawn, the news was out ... there was an abduction, and a body was found.

A Mr. Potato Head body ... a big one. Hasbro (a RI company) had fabricated several 5' Mr. Potato Head statues and placed them at various venues around the state. Apparently, one was kidnapped, and when the ransom request went unpaid, poor Mr. Head met his fate in the field behind my house.

Rest in peace, Mr. Head ... RIP.

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

wow....odd? now only if I could find the energy to start one of the many planned projects....weathering locos....but im still reading on how and what to do so I guess im still in the starting/doing stages....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The last of the _Sandy Rescue_ rolling stock. This is the K-Line uni-body aluminum tank car, nice piece. The handrails were all rusty and the trucks were a mess, all better now.


----------



## santafe158

Not really model train related, but I got a call from my local steam railroad about my volunteer application today. Looks like I'll be working on the real locomotives this summer. Just have to set up a date for my orientation class and I'll be good to go.


----------



## D1566

Not the easiest thing to photograph!

image by martinperry77, on Flickr


----------



## trainguru

Not bad D1566. Good score! -


----------



## Fighterpilot

I've had this EM-1, 2-8-8-4 , for about 3 weeks now. Got it for a great price. Had to add 6" all the way around my layout to accomodate the large loco, but it was worth all the work.

Gunrunner, great job on the rolling stock. They look absolutely new. Did you repaint the car and if you did how did you reproduce the writing and detail lettering 

One more question. How do you place the picture in the post without having to click on and open the attachment?


----------



## Prospect193

Wow!!! That EM-1 is awesome!!! I so want one!!!

Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fighterpilot said:


> One more question. How do you place the picture in the post without having to click on and open the attachment?


You right click on the link when you upload it and copy the link address. Then you click on the







icon on the toolbar and paste that address in.

The result is the image appears in-line in the thread.


----------



## Fighterpilot

Trying out GRJ instructions..


----------



## Fighterpilot

Pardon me for my computer illiteracy. I need step by step instructions. When I attach a picture, I click on the attachment icon, then I get a window that pops up and I get a number of "Browse" lines. I click on the browse line and it gives me the opportunity to go into my pictures and pick one. When and where do I right click to copy the picture? I got the point about clicking on the little yellow icon to attach.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This thread explains the process: How to post pictures


----------



## gc53dfgc

I have the Bachmann EM-1 with DCC and sound in HO and man are they big, and awesome! Congrats on the new engine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

From the *Jaws of Death* comes the final rescued locomotive, at least for some time. 

This is the Lionel PWC 6-28519 GP-9 Northern Pacific, it has a Pulmore motor, TMCC/RailSounds, and magnatraction. Other than just a trace of rust that cleaned up, the shell and frame look great. The water must have gotten to one of the opto-couplers on the motor driver board, once I replaced that and cleaned up all the boards, it runs. This is another one that had to come down to the last screw for the cleanup, it seems the only way to do a complete job.


----------



## New Berlin RR

looknin good there GJ love the loco, very beautiful!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I did like the paint scheme on this one. It was initially in pieces and I was just going to use the parts, but after looking over the frame and shell, I figured it was worth rebuilding.  It's the classic Lionel GP-9, the PWC series are basically remakes of the old PW stuff with a new twist. In this case, it's command/control and RailSounds.


----------



## santafe158

The Pullmor TMCC Geeps are nice runners too. I ran mine the other day after running my Legacy SD80's and it always surprises me how smoothly it runs. Still not the same as an cruise equipped locomotive, but pretty quiet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You learn how to use the _stall_ feature of TMCC/Legacy to run Pulmore motors, but after that they run fine. I'm so used to cruise control now that it's hard to get used to one that you have to drive all the time.


----------



## santafe158

Yes, I set the stall speed on mine and it runs great. The sounds are nice in mine too (one of the 2380 NYC ones from 1996)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Probably the same sounds that are on the one I have.


----------



## santafe158

Probably, yours might have crew talk though with the same prime mover, horn and bell sounds. Crew talk hadn't been invented quite yet when mine was made.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It does have crew talk, but it's not very inspiring. 

The good news is, it has the modular TMCC electronics, so in the worst case, it's a parts source for the TMCC/RailSounds boards in an emergency.


----------



## csxmandave

gunrunnerjohn said:


> From the *Jaws of Death* comes the final rescued locomotive, at least for some time.
> 
> This is the Lionel PWC 6-28519 GP-9 Northern Pacific, it has a Pulmore motor, TMCC/RailSounds, and magnatraction. Other than just a trace of rust that cleaned up, the shell and frame look great. The water must have gotten to one of the opto-couplers on the motor driver board, once I replaced that and cleaned up all the boards, it runs. This is another one that had to come down to the last screw for the cleanup, it seems the only way to do a complete job.


That is a nice looking locomotive, the shinny horn really sets it off with the black and gold !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, it is a handsome beast, that's what saved it from the parts bin.


----------



## Fighterpilot

Nice looking locomotive GRJ. I have a Western Maryland GP-9 and the dummy made by Williams. I doesn't have anything but a bell and whistle, but it will pull a hole in the wind and it runs as smooth as all get out. I use it mostly to pull my track cleaning car around the tracks.
Thanks for the instructions on how to inbed a picture with your post. After a little experimenting, I got it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Glad you got the picture stuff figured out, it's easy once you do it a couple of times. Next, we train you on embedding YouTube videos. 

The Williams stuff are good runners, I'm thinking of getting a scale GG-1 for the PARR to pull the Congressional passenger cars I'm picking up next week. Obviously, I'll have to upgrade the Williams GG-1 to command for that task.

I actually had a Western Maryland GP-9 that I upgraded to command, but I sold it. I liked the fireball, that's why I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Fighterpilot

GRJ, I've often thought about converting one of my Williams locomotives to command control. Can they be converted to Legacy, or TMCC? I know you can run TMCC with the Legacy control unit. I'd also be interested in adding the diesel sounds. I've seen in the Lionel catalog where you can purchase the command control units and the sound units for up grade. Is that what you did?
I've got this Williams Sante Fe Dash 9 that is a really nice locomotive, although it doesn't have the detail of my Lionel AC6000, it's still a nice running loco and I'd like to upgrade it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Fighterpilot said:


> GRJ, I've often thought about converting one of my Williams locomotives to command control. Can they be converted to Legacy, or TMCC? I know you can run TMCC with the Legacy control unit. I'd also be interested in adding the diesel sounds. I've seen in the Lionel catalog where you can purchase the command control units and the sound units for up grade. Is that what you did?
> I've got this Williams Sante Fe Dash 9 that is a really nice locomotive, although it doesn't have the detail of my Lionel AC6000, it's still a nice running loco and I'd like to upgrade it.


You can upgrade to TMCC, but there are no Legacy upgrades. You can get sound as well. The ERR (Electric RailRoad) kits that Lionel has in the catalog can be had for $185 for the complete Cruise Commander and RailSounds Commander. That's all the stuff you need to add TMCC and sound, including cruise control. You can go cheaper without cruise, but I recommend going for the cruise.

I've installed TMCC in a bunch of things, from hot dogs to locomotives.  If you have DCS, you can also buy PS/2 upgrade kits for similar functionality.


----------



## Fighterpilot

Thanks, that is an excellent option to purchasing another locomotive. All I have is Legacy at the present time and don't plan on going to the MTH system anytime soon. I'm modeling mostly Standard O (1/48) so I think I'll just stick to the Lionel locomotives since I already have the Legacy system and 3 Legacy locomotives. The hobby shop owner that sold me the passenger cars is coming into town (he lives about 30 miles away) Monday to see my layout and he has a Union Pacific double diesel DD35A that he told me he has had laying around the shop for over a year and that he'd give me a good price on it. Have to see if it clears my tunnels and turns and what he considers a good price. Will let you guys know.

I've been crawling around under my layout so much lately hooking up my toggle switches and I thought of a neat way to hang the wires under the layout. Those old wooden type clothes pins work great. Just get some glue that holds on contact and glue them to the bottom of your layout where ever you need to hang a wire.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the clothes pin idea, very clever.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*New K-Line Passenger Cars!*

What do you think of my "new" passenger cars? I know it's hard to get an idea of the true visual impact of these beauties rolling down the track. 

In case you can't tell, I'm in the middle of another Sandy reclamation, I'm getting ready to start the cleaning process. It starts by stripping the stuff down to the last nut and bolt. All of the stuff will be cleaned individually, and the bases and perhaps some other pieces will be painted, then they all go back together (hopefully with no spare parts left over!). I'll convert them to LED lighting in the process, the light bars took a beating in the water anyway.

I'll post an after picture when they're back together.


----------



## Fighterpilot

You'll be busy for a while!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I have to make another trip to the LHS to bead blast the frames so I can paint them. Probably next Saturday when I can get access to the machine.

The other stuff gets the vinegar and/or Evapo-Rust treatment, then we'll see what needs painting. The shells come out pretty good as a rule, and I sure don't want to paint them. I'm thinking strictly black paint for the frame and perhaps the truck pieces.


----------



## Fighterpilot

GRJ, if that Northern Pacific is any indication of how well the plastic bodies come out when you clean them up, then you need to just keep doing what you're doing. That little locomotive looks fantastic. I do know what they can look like after being in flood waters. Hurricane Katrina hit us damn hard down here in Louisiana and although I personally didn't flood, many of my friends did and lost a lot of hobby equipment, both planes and trains.

I did get a new locomotive today, a DD35A double diesel Union Pacific. It's not the most attractive locomotive, however, it does have a presence and I couldn't pass up the price. I had to pull the horn off the top and relocate it to another lower section of the locomotive because it wouldn't fit under my bridges, I guess because the fastrack raises the track height so much. I used the Lionel standard bridge piers, you'd think they would make them high enough to clear all of their locomotives.


----------



## tjcruiser

FP -- Ditto to the thumbs-up on the clothes pin idea!

John -- Looks to me like those pass cars survived a wreck out of The Fugitive or something like that. The plastic's not too bad, but the metal bits sure need some t.l.c. Glad you're on the job!

TJ


----------



## sjm9911

Fighterpilot , why did you say it wasn't attractive. Looks A plus to me! Grj, nice pick up. Finally get to see what you are working on! Hope they paint up nice.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, what are you going to turn it into?


It is going to be a surplus depot 

I took the puny little light out of it, and will eventually install a LED and separate power pack.

-J.


----------



## Fighterpilot

GRJ, I know who to ask if I ever need advice on and electronic add on or repair. You can build them from the ground up.

SJM, I just don't think it is as attractive as my AC6000 or my SD70AC; but, like I said, its size give it a certain wow factor. The double smoke exhaust will run you out of house and home if you run them on medium smoke. Glad I've got the Coffee Mega Smoke, at least it smells good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great looking massive diesel, I want one.  I guess that's one that gets to run on the new outer loop?


Thanks for the comments on the cleanup, I'll post pictures when I get the cars back together. I'm busy cleaning now, and I have plastic bins all over with car parts in them! I'm going to bead-blast the bases, which aren't in the picture, but they were very rusty. Evapo-Rust took the rust off, I immerse them for a few hours, wire brush them, and then immerse them again to work on the rust that was under the paint. Finally, I'll bead-blast them and then paint them. Good thing they're basic black, that makes it easy. 

The car bodies look to be cleaning up just fine with no paint damage so far, so that's a good thing. For any rust residue on the paint, I use toothpaste and a soft brush, it's worked well for the freight cars I cleaned up, so I'm thinking it should do the job.

I'm not sure what it is, but I just get a charge out of bringing something back that was destined for the trash bin.


----------



## Fighterpilot

You're spending a little time but saving a lot of money while you're at it. 
Actually, GRJ, that big diesel will run on my middle line. I have one 048 curve in that line and it goes through it just fine and it clears my tunnel and portal walls. It will not run on my inner loop, however, the rear end of the locomotive hits one of my tunnel portals as it exits the turn coming out. So, it will run on the middle and outer lines, not the inner loop. I'll keep that for my AC6000 and SD70AC which clear everything on the entire layout. It really can get busy with all 4 trains running. The only two you have to keep an eye on are the two that run simultaneously on the middle loop. If you keep them on the same side of the layout, one on the upper level tracks and one on the lower level, setting the loco speeds the same, it's really never a problem. I do sometimes feel like a secretary typing at 90 words per minute on my Legacy control to get to the locomotive I want to adjust..-)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've run up to four trains on one track at a modular show, you know you're busy at that point! The only issue is when you have a problem, like occasionally a coupler letting go and dropping some cars in the middle of the mainline.  However, that's what the red button on the controller is for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I have a nine car set of 18" Congressional passenger cars coming, so I needed something to pull them. The most common propulsion for these cars in the era was the GG-1, so here's my entry. This is the Williams scale GG-1. I bought it new at Trainworld for $169, they're having a Williams blow-out sale. Obviously, it's a conventional locomotive right now, but it's slated to get a PS/2 upgrade if I can get the diesel upgrade kit. If not, I'll consider putting the ERR Cruise Commander/RailSounds Commander in it. I'll post a picture of the whole consist when I get the cars. 

This one has plenty of room inside, so I'll be able to put in some cab figures and lighting, etc.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Whoa Nellie!!*

Sweet lookin GG-1 John, looking forward to seeing the consist and Trainworld ROCKS...I pickup some great deals from those guys....hey speaking of which....those "Sandy" Reading cars...were those from Trainworld or a Salvage Op. Once again Sweet GG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I got all the Sandy cars from a private guy that bought an entire collection from someone on Staten Island after the flood. The guy had about 1,000 cars and locomotives, all took a swim!

The GG-1 was so cheap at Trainworld that I figured I'd go for it. I just ordered it two days ago, they are FAST! I pick up the Congressional cars tomorrow.


----------



## sjm9911

Too nice for me, I have to work my way up to something like that!


----------



## BK R

My Climax arrived today, runs like a dream, switch the sound off and it's sooo quiet, thanks Mike.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those are seriously need looking locomotives! Nice catch, I want a two-truck Shay, but maybe someday...


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I have a nine car set of 18" Congressional passenger cars coming, so I needed something to pull them. The most common propulsion for these cars in the era was the GG-1, so here's my entry. This is the Williams scale GG-1. I bought it new at Trainworld for $169, they're having a Williams blow-out sale. Obviously, it's a conventional locomotive right now, but it's slated to get a PS/2 upgrade if I can get the diesel upgrade kit. If not, I'll consider putting the ERR Cruise Commander/RailSounds Commander in it. I'll post a picture of the whole consist when I get the cars.
> 
> This one has plenty of room inside, so I'll be able to put in some cab figures and lighting, etc.


Nice find. Doesn't ERR make a GG1 specific Railsounds upgrade?

As I'm sure you know, I am pretty partial to the GG1's  I still haven't found a set of passenger cars for mine at a reasonable price, so for now it pulls freight.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got all the Sandy cars from a private guy that bought an entire collection from someone on Staten Island after the flood. The guy had about 1,000 cars and locomotives, all took a swim!
> 
> The GG-1 was so cheap at Trainworld that I figured I'd go for it. I just ordered it two days ago, they are FAST! I pick up the Congressional cars tomorrow.


By the looks of them they were in clean water?
Or did they sit in gritty muddy/sandy water?
I guess salt water huh?

Did you buy these John? Are they yours now?

Is this guy who got them selling items?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafe158 said:


> Nice find. Doesn't ERR make a GG1 specific Railsounds upgrade?
> 
> As I'm sure you know, I am pretty partial to the GG1's  I still haven't found a set of passenger cars for mine at a reasonable price, so for now it pulls freight.


ERR makes a GG1 sound set, and I even have one here. However, I have a semi-scale PRR GG-1 that I can use that has a Cruise Commander and the GG-1 RailSounds Commander, so I thought I'd do this one for DCS and have my choice of power for the cars. 



big ed said:


> By the looks of them they were in clean water?
> Or did they sit in gritty muddy/sandy water? I guess salt water huh?
> 
> Did you buy these John? Are they yours now?
> 
> Is this guy who got them selling items?


Well, I'm pretty sure it was salt water, but they're cleaning up pretty good. Other than the wheelsets, I think everything else will recover. I have some frame painting to do yet, and three more shells and interiors to clean. I have all the trucks and other parts cleaned up, when I get the wheels in a couple of days, I can start assembling them again. Yes, these are mine, I don't put this kind of labor into stuff for someone else to enjoy unless they're paying me. 

While they're apart, I'll put in LED lighting.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That GG-1 is a beaut!!! I've been curious though... Why the bars on the side windows?


----------



## santafe158

dannyrandomstate said:


> That GG-1 is a beaut!!! I've been curious though... Why the bars on the side windows?


I believe they were a safety device to keep the engine crews from sticking their heads out the windows at high speeds. If I remember right, they were partially removed later in the GG1's career.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

dannyrandomstate said:


> I've been curious though... Why the bars on the side windows?


Maybe it's for when the tracks run through the ghetto? 

I'm guessing they were trying to replicate the prototype, here's a picture of one. It ended up looking more like a jailhouse, but the intentions were good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It looks like the visibility from the GG-1 sucked, so I can see why the crew would want to stick their head out the window!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I picked up my MTH Premier PRR Congressional cars, and since the scale GG-1 isn't ready to pull them, I busted out the K-Line semi-scale model, close enough for the first test.


----------



## sjm9911

Bkr, looks like fun. Grj real nice. I have to start saving up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now I have nine more cars to put LED lighting into!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe it's for when the tracks run through the ghetto?
> 
> I'm guessing they were trying to replicate the prototype, here's a picture of one. It ended up looking more like a jailhouse, but the intentions were good.


It doesn't seem to bad on the 1:1 version, but on some of them it does look like a jailhouse!


----------



## santafe158

As I said, they removed some of the safety bars in the late 1940's or early 1950's. That's why that picture doesn't look like the model. I believe my Lionel JLC model is the same as Johns, though it is modeling a GG1 in the late 1950's or 1960's


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've seen other GG-1 models with similar bars, I assumed they were prototypical, at least at some time in the past.


----------



## HardcoreABN

Not train related, but I got this on Friday










It will help me get new train stuffs lol


----------



## norgale

Damn! Now ya got one more than me. Ha! Congratulations Hardcore. Nice going. Your up in the decent money now and a great retirement if you hold out long enough. Good going> Pete


----------



## sjm9911

Hopefully thats a promotion and not just a patch! Congratulations.


----------



## HardcoreABN

lol it's both. Also almost a $600/month pay raise to go with it


----------



## sjm9911

Just picked these up so they are new to me. They need a proper cleaning and a few minor parts. I'm thinking of painting the frames.


----------



## Ranger

Congrats hardcoreABN.
Sjm9911 with a little TLC those will be some nice engines


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice job Hardcore :appl::appl:


----------



## sanepilot

*engines*

Very nice Sjm9911 very nice. What models are they. I`ve got proto 2000 in HO gauge that looks somewhat familiar,I think.Same road name..:thumbsup:

lookin good,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

HardcoreABN said:


> Not train related, but I got this on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will help me get new train stuffs lol


That's a nice step up.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

SSG!!!! Right on!!! I almost had E-5 when I was in, but the opportunity arose to collect some dough and make a run for it came up. Yeah, I took it.


----------



## txdyna65

Finally got another GP7 in Texas & Pacific today, will be sending it to Sean to do another DCC and sound install


----------



## norgale

I would have gotten the lower rocker had I reupped but I didn't. Stupid me at 25 years old.


----------



## sjm9911

Sanepilot its a lionel 2343 or 2344 , o guage. Im not sure on the number because it has two different numbers on it. Not sure if it makes a diffrence or not. Thanks I have been running them, horn works, eunit cycles. Cant wait to clean them up!


----------



## sanepilot

*lionel*

The NYC 2344 is the F3 diesel AA units.. The 2344C is the F3 unit B.

The AA units are circa 50-52 and the B unit is 50-55.. The 2343`s are Santa Fe units.

Should clean up and make fine engines.

Thought this might help.. Everett


----------



## csxmandave

Added another MTH SD70ACE to the collection this weekend. CSX of course!!!


----------



## santafe158

Said I wasn't going to buy anything at the show today, but I found a powered AB set of Weaver NYC ALCO FA-2's at a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## sjm9911

Sanepilot, helped a lot . It saved a lot of head scratching. Nice csx. I did not expect anything else! Cool lay out by the way. Santafe 158 nyc something I know a bit about, nice pick up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This is a set of passenger cars that was rescued from Sandy, the locomotive was not part of the recovery, just required to pull the train. They were totally disassembled down to the last screw, all metal was cleaned and derusted, and the frames were bead-blasted and painted. 

While they were in process, I added constant voltage LED lighting to replace the incandescent lights. Each car (except the observation) uses 20ma of power for lighting. That's 1/10 of the power required by the incandescent lights that were replaced, and the lighting is as bright and a lot more even as there are 21 LED's spaced evenly across the entire car.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Those are some nice looking cars! I would of never guessed that they came from where they did.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I'm happy with the way they turned out. Of course, it was a bit more work than I imagined, but the results were worth it. When I put them with the other SP Daylight cars I have, it's an impressive consist.


----------



## Alphaman

with the Train Expo going on in Alanta today, i figured this thread would be buzzing.....had to work today and it's too far to drive on a sunday


----------



## sjm9911

Gunrunner, I am in awe. They all look like new ( and tgats a feat considering where they came from) and match the loco perfectly! It always turns out to be more work then you expect but that mak es it that much nicer when you finish.


----------



## coupman35

got a few new things


----------



## coupman35

coupman35 said:


> got a few new things


new builting and two tractors


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Atlanta would of been one heck of a road trip from here! 

I did get new stuff, but it's all in transit.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Saw this and on a whim I bid on it with a few minutes left. I ended up getting it. For the most part I'll have a little decent parts pool to chose from.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

This. My new F7B dummy unit.










-J.


----------



## tooter

I hav been looking for one of these for quite a while... 
It's an old style pre-DCC Bachmann Spectrum GE 44 ton engine. It's unique property is that it has two independently powered trucks each with its own motor...










I'm going to make two little 15 ton Mack engines out of the trucks...










Like this one...


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That little engine is awesome!!!! 

So aside from the 13 pounds of parts I got today. I also picked this up. Well pick it up next weekend. I looked it over today and it's huge! It's U shaped and each leg is about 10 feet long. I hope I can squeeze this in the garage! 

http://mohave.craigslist.org/tag/3634537134.html


----------



## sjm9911

Nice pick up, I hope it fits in your garage too!


----------



## lears2005

Got this yesterday to carry my tools and stuff in when I go down to the train club to work. The best part is it was FREE.


----------



## santafe158

lears2005 said:


> Got this yesterday to carry my tools and stuff in when I go down to the train club to work. The best part is it was FREE.


My modular club has one of those tool box/cart setups for our shows. It works pretty nicely.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Nice catch!! Free is always sooooo good!!!


----------



## Ranger

Got these today for the new layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's nice, love turntables.  Wish I had room for one...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, here it is, probably my final Sandy rescue for a while. This one was a lot more trouble, but I finally got it all back together.

It's the Lionel 6-18598 NYC RS-11 #8010, with cruise control and fan driven smoke, etc. They're getting harder to get working.


----------



## norgale

Nice John. Very nice. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks Pete. Pictures were a little fuzzy, I didn't get the tripod out for the shots, my hand obviously isn't that steady.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

John...... That is amazing!!!!! That engine looks like it just came out of the box!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I was reasonably happy with it. If you look close, there are touches of "weathering" in places, but it looks a whole lot better than it did when I started. 

As a contrast, here's the shell of one I haven't worked on at all yet, it's just sitting in a box along with all the other parts. This one is actually an identical RS-11 shell, so I'm thinking of cleaning it up and having the ability to change coats on the NYC RS-11.


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, here it is, probably my final Sandy rescue for a while. This one was a lot more trouble, but I finally got it all back together.
> 
> It's the Lionel 6-18598 NYC RS-11 #8010, with cruise control and fan driven smoke, etc. They're getting harder to get working.


 
That's a *really* sharp engine, John. 
I love to see trains get a new life. 

Greg


----------



## coupman35

Nice work John that amazin


----------



## Big Ed

Indeed a nice locomotive save. :thumbsup:

I will ask again......are you re-doing these for someone?
Or...are they yours now, did you buy them from the guy?
If so is he selling more?
If so where?

Did these come out of Staten Island?


----------



## wsorfan4003

All your Sandy work is really impressive GRJ


----------



## sjm9911

Grj, nice lines on that one. Its a keeper!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys, it was interesting getting these up and running.  One of the things that took a beating in these is the connectors, cleaning them up has become a significant chore.

big ed, I thought I explained this before. I'm keeping the ones I'm cleaning up, but I'm doing a bunch of electronics cleaning and testing for the guys that have the lot. I'm not sure what the intent is when the smoke settles, that's up to them.

So far I've managed to get three Lionel TMCC and one MTH PS/2 locomotive running, the six passenger cars, and about 20 K-Line freight cars of various descriptions. I'll do a little cleaning and repair for that.  I have parts of several other locomotives, but I'm not sure I'll try to bring them back, I may have to spend more than they're worth to get them running properly.


----------



## Big Ed

OK.......come out of Staten Island?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I believe so, I never actually knew exactly where they came from, I've only seen the pile of boxes after the fact.


----------



## mtoney

Here are my newest motive power. Picked up this mint in the box Alco models/Samhongsa drive Alco DL600b(RSD15) for $40 at a show in Indianapolis. Had several split nylon spur gears in the trucks. Replaced those with NWSL brass replacements and she runs like a champ, Canon EN22 powered. Second pic shows my progress towards turning her into a Squaw Creek Coal Co. unit. Next up is a Hallmark/KMT CB&Q E5 in fluted Stainless(Nickel Plated). A unit is powered, B unit is dummy. Going to polish them up, decal them for 9911a Silver Pilot and 9911b Silver Mate. Hopefully when I am working again, I will be able to afford the Oriental Limited god/goddess zephyr set so I can duplicate IRM's Nebraska Zephyr as it looks today, but with a B unit once and awhile. Pic is from the auction as I wont have the E's till Thursday this week. Got them from Dan's Train Depot. Cheers Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gold plated? Looks expensive.


----------



## mtoney

Nickel Plated to simulate stainless steel. Model is brass. Cost was $216 with shipping to me from a reputable brass dealer. I will rework the drive with new trucks from Samhongsa, Mashmia can motor and Tsunami sound. It will run as good as a proto, pull even better and its in lifetime brass, not fragile plastic and unknown quality zamac chassis. I have no use for the new stuff, rather save up for the brass version and work my magic on the drives. Of coarse I have no use for brand new brass either, to high priced and almost as fragile as the new plastic stuff. Older brass is more robust and I have several methods to bring the drives up to snuff, NWSL gears, can motors, NWSL Stanton drives, which are basicly what Kato is doing with the new Genesis diesel in HO scale. Cheers Mike


----------



## jjb727

i just bought a bachmann blue box UP F7 diesel. Pretty nice, except the weight of the engine seems a little too light compared to my athearn F7 units.


----------



## apoc444

got a 0 4 0 santa fe switcher and 2 8 2 mikado to go along with my steam fleet so was really good day


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice little switcher. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot

*New rollin stock*

Got me a new 8 wheel flat car southern pacific [new to me, lionel,circa 1980,I think]. Also got a flat truck semi-trailer. It`s even got a varnished floor.
It`s 1980 also,I think.

Happys days,Everett


----------



## john65002

Nice steamers!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Sweet steam action!!


----------



## Don Trinko

New TMCC loco 1998 commemorative. It will not sit on a shelf and look pretty! i play with all my trains. If I ever sell one you can be assured it is used. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Congrats on joining the TMCC generation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A couple of new entries to the stable. 

The first one is the MTH RailKing 30-2829-1 VO-1000 Cotton Belt with PS/2, I got this for less than the cost of the PS/2 upgrade kit! The sounds on this one are great, the diesel startup sequence is fantastic, you think you're actually there! 










This one is the RMT-4762 PP&L BEEP w-TMCC & Sound, I decided it was a good deal with all the work done. However, as is always the case, more work is needed to bring it up to my standards.


----------



## Don Trinko

Nice! for My next one I'm hoping to find a short switcher with smoke and electro couplers for my inner loop.
i am inverstigating adding electro couplers. Thanks for the link. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Are you looking for a diesel or steam switcher?


----------



## BK R

Arrived today.



















Seems like a good runner, should pull a few.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pull a few? How about a few hundred!  Very impressive loco.


----------



## Prospect193

What is it Bernie??


----------



## norgale

Challanger? Pete


----------



## SvenilVecchio

norgale said:


> Challanger? Pete


Brass?


----------



## sawgunner

got these in today


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Sweet engines!


----------



## apoc444

yeah very cool,,I like that rock island one


----------



## BK R

Prospect193 said:


> What is it Bernie??


One of these Pat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're really "engineing up" there Steve, nice collection!


----------



## Prospect193

BK R said:


> One of these Pat.


Yup just like mine but I installed Tsunami Sound in it. Mine came DCC ready thats the way I prefer it as I am biased towards Soundtraxx!!! hehehe!!!

you can sort of see it on my avatar!!

Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Added some PRR muscle to the fleet.  Both of these are MTH Premier engines with PS/2, the first one is the 2500HP transfer engine, a pretty unusual looking beast, I had to have it. It has two smoke units, the prototype had two diesel engines. The second is the E-33 Rectifier, all I need is the catenary and I'll be set.


----------



## Prospect193

Hi Bernie,

Found my old thread with a pic of it!!!


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11061


----------



## Prospect193

Those engines look so sweet John!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## john65002

Got this today from Dannyrandomstate. Thanks again!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Saw it, and I had to have a little hometown on the layout.


----------



## Fighterpilot

Picked up this covered hopper at the Train Depot in Hammond, LA. today. Thought it would look good with my UP/MO PAC Heritage SD70AC.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Awesome score!!!


----------



## sbeck80

Fighterpilot said:


> Picked up this covered hopper at the Train Depot in Hammond, LA. today. Thought it would look good with my UP/MO PAC Heritage SD70AC.


Sweet! Didn't know they made those with that paint job.


----------



## sawgunner

15 new bowser hoppers for $53 for the lot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The makings of a full freight train!


----------



## Nevada wheel

got at the store yesterday--runs great


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What scale is that?


----------



## Nevada wheel

O John--just a close up


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## wsorfan4003

Nice items guys.


----------



## Southern

sawgunner said:


> 15 new bowser hoppers for $53 for the lot.


 I like the first one.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I got a waded up taped up paper towel that had a mixture of couplers. I'll post a pic when I get released tonite. It was quite comical to receive this "make it right" extra.


----------



## mazersteven

Broadway Limited PRR T1 4-4-4-4, #5526 (sold out of #5503)
Broadway Limited NYC 20th Century Limited Dreyfuss Hudson, #5451
Braodway Limited HO N&W Class J, #611, Museum Version


----------



## sjm9911

Dannyrandomstata, can't wait to see the paper towel, what gauge is that? !


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Oh yes!!! I'll get that tonite for sure!!!! I'm not sure of the gauge. Maybe the pros here can decipher it.


----------



## tooter

john65002 said:


> Got this today from Dannyrandomstate. Thanks again!
> View attachment 26419


That's cool, John. I like the little engines. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## dannyrandomstate

And here it is!!! The all mighty napkin!!!


----------



## john65002

dannyrandomstate said:


> And here it is!!! The all mighty napkin!!!


Very nice! Never seen better quality paper products in my life! :laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

john65002 said:


> Very nice! Never seen better quality paper products in my life! :laugh:


Oh I know! I don't know if I want to put it out for display, or keep it hidden away to preserve its condition. :laugh:


----------



## lears2005

That is just crazy I would never do people that way


----------



## Ranger

Got these today


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Adding to the fleet Ranger? Those look like they already have metal wheels and Kadee couplers, ready to go to work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I added a little hardware, we need to get some of the logs to market. It seemed the perfect fit would be a logging locomotive, so here's the MTH Premier Climax with PS/2. This little sucker is a pulling fool, all wheels are powered, and it has an amazing amount of pulling power for it's size!


----------



## Ranger

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Adding to the fleet Ranger? Those look like they already have metal wheels and Kadee couplers, ready to go to work! :thumbsup:


Yep! soon it will be time to add another engine.


----------



## santafe158

I just picked up an early 1900's railroad lantern from the "Adams and Westlake" lantern company. It came from the Lakeshore and Michigan Southern Railroad and has a clear NYC globe (NYC took over the LS&MS RR in 1914). Unfortunately a number of it's past owners painted over the natural metal with various crappy paint jobs and I'm working on restoring it to it's former glory (no photos yet, it's sitting in a bucket stripping the paint). I'll grab some pictures when it's finished. It'll compliment my 1940's NYC Dietz Vesta RR lantern well. I have it sprayed down with heavy duty oven cleaner, which has lye as it's active ingredient. So far it seems to be working. I rinsed it once and got a lot of paint off, but it needs to sit for another day or two. If that doesn't work I have a few ideas up my sleeve from various lantern collecting websites.


----------



## Nevada wheel

very cool John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nevada wheel said:


> very cool John


Thanks.

I was always fascinated by the Climax and the Shay with the drive shafts, so when the chance to get one at a reasonable price popped up, I took it. There are a lot of moving parts under this thing, and plenty of U-joints as well.


----------



## Nevada wheel

another UP O scale aquisition....


----------



## lears2005

Went to a sale today of a guy that was a club member today and scored big time got about 50 picese of code 83 track got it all for 5.00 dollars then got a big box with all diffrent draws in it and they where full of stuff got it for 5.00 dollars will go throught it this weekend he also was selling packs of kadee coplerus for a 1.00 dollar. The old man had passed away and the son was selling the stuff. It was crazy because the stuff that he was selling cheap sould have been high and the stuff he had priced high was not worth it. Bust me and another club member got some really good deals


----------



## csxmandave

I could not take it any more I just had to have one.


----------



## lears2005

That sure is a nice locomotive


----------



## csxmandave

Thanks Lears, Shes a smooth runner too. On #01 throttle setting, she takes 22 mins to go around my 4x8 layout, smooth as can be.


----------



## santafe158

A new project I picked up at an antique store yesterday. I believe it is a 1909 Adams and Westlake (Adlake) lantern. What caught my eye in the store was that it is from the Lakeshore & Michigan Southern RR which from what I've been reading became part of the NYC in 1914. The body is stamped LS&MS, however the glass is from the NYC. Unfortunately somewhere along the way it lost all it's tin coating and was painted over numerous times. I think I removed at least 5 or 6 layers of paint over the past 2 days to get it down to bare metal (as shown in the pictures). I tried out a galvanizing paint on the top, but it's too dull to achieve the look I want. I'm going to grab a can of Aluminum heat resistant paint from the hardware store tomorrow which I think will do what I want. For the sake of rust protection, I think I'll still go over the whole thing with the galvanizing paint before I shoot it with the aluminum.

And some photos...

































This is the finish on my 1944 Dietz Vesta NYC lantern that I'm trying to replicate as closely as possible. Unfortunately I don't know of a place that could dip the thing in a vat of tin (as they were originally done), so the aluminum paint will have to do the job.


----------



## BK R

*Prospect 193*

Thanks to Pat for the e mail about this, which I read about 3 mins before the sale ended.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33089741...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

He had a BLI at my place at Easter and I commented on how nicely it ran, he said he'd keep an eye out for one for me....the rest is history, thanks mate.


----------



## sjm9911

Very nice stuff, good luck to all with there new trains and projects. Bk r, it feels good to get something you really want. I know I feel like a kid at Christmas, waiting for it to come in the mail and then when it arrives quickly getting it unwrapped to see what I got. Hope it runs for a long time!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice stuff guys! Love the Lantern Jake, that will look cool hanging in the train room.


----------



## santafe158

Thanks John. I picked up a can of Aluminum colored heat-resistant paint today and am waiting for it to dry. It looks much better from when I bought it. I'll post some pictures when it's all dry and put back together.


----------



## santafe158

Here's a before and after comparison. If the original finish had been intact, I would not have painted it. With the new paint job (ACE Hardware heat resistant spray paint), I think it looks 100 times better than it did.

Before









After


----------



## tooter

That's really cool.
And what a practical design. Simple and lightweight. Easy to swing around signaling. Is that patent date 1935?

Greg


----------



## santafe158

tooter said:


> That's really cool.
> And what a practical design. Simple and lightweight. Easy to swing around signaling. Is that patent date 1935?
> 
> Greg


The patent date on the top is May 29, 1895, however all the lanterns of that style (made from 1895-1909) had that date stamped on them. The burner knob has a 1909 patent date on it, so I'm guessing that's when the lantern was made. It is a good looking piece, however lighting it will be interesting as the burner is inserted from the top and requires removing the glass. My Dietz lantern has a burner that snaps in the bottom and you just pull it off, light it and put it back.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good. You don't have to remove the glass, just get a long candle lighter like one below.


----------



## santafe158

That's the plan John :laugh: 

I'm just trying to figure out how they would have done it back in the day. Guess that's why they came up with the drop out burner on the later models (even those are kind of a pain in the butt sometimes). This lantern went through the LS&MS transition to NYC ownership, so it has a NYC globe on it.

Either way, they work good for finding my way back to the house from the camp fire when we're up at my grandparents cottage. They also are nice to have when my grandfather and I get our harmonica duet going up there. Tough to play sometimes without light.


----------



## wingnut163

there should be a lever on the side that lifts the glass so it can be lit


----------



## santafe158

wingnut163 said:


> there should be a lever on the side that lifts the glass so it can be lit


Railroad lanterns don't work like that. Their glass is held down by a spring in the chimney and they don't have a lever setup like a normal utility lantern would. It would be quite handy if they had it though


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If it's held down by a spring in the chimney, you may be able to raise the glass enough to light it, even if it doesn't have the lever.


----------



## wingnut163

lift the top, rase the glass
40 years working for the NYC transit auth. i was thought to trim the wick for the lights on the cars. i have 2/3 lanterns with the replacement wicks and wick holders.
am i am lucky to have a 4 lens light from the old worlds fair cars. and i made a clock from the air gauge too.


----------



## lears2005

Here is the pic of what I got at the estate sell yesterday I paid 12.00 for everthing


----------



## lears2005

Here is what I got at the train show today I paid 15.00 for everything in this pic today also.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Nice scores you got there!


----------



## shaygetz

Got some N scale wheelsets and trucks from sawgunner, been busy removing all the shiny wheels from my layout...


----------



## Southern

Great score y'all!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

A lawnmower.


----------



## trainguru

May the lawn mowing "force" be with you! - :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice mower, Danny! A DIY project?


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I could only wish I was that good. 

It's a JL innovative kit. The kit includes a push mower and riding mower. I need to get some white paint before getting the rider done.

This isn't what I paid for it, but gives an idea of what the kits look like.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ho-Riding-and-push-lawn-mower-kit-JL-Innovative-kit-/111046457353?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19dae27809


----------



## apoc444

*been a good week*

week started out with my 2-8-0 showin up and my coal station and finished with a train show today picked up some buildings and a couple cars and some lighting for my roundhouse that I just finished,finalized my deals on a challenger,mallet, and a bigboy and a 4-8-4 wwill post pics as soon as they show up,all in all a damn good week


http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/Apoc44/layout/photo2_zpsec726778.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/Apoc44/layout/photo3_zps3bd0c2a2.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/Apoc44/layout/photo4_zps2ed35d0d.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/Apoc44/layout/photo5_zps9bcb9918.jpg


----------



## Ranger

This isn't new but it is to me. My father-in-law gave me these today. He retired from Norfolk Southern some years ago and has quite a large variety of railroad items.

















Got 8 of these


----------



## apoc444

man those are cool,ranger


----------



## Ranger

apoc444 said:


> man those are cool,ranger


Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, love the lantern!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

Get anything new?,,..........ah'yep!


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If it's held down by a spring in the chimney, you may be able to raise the glass enough to light it, even if it doesn't have the lever.


Got a wick from one of my coworkers on the local tourist RR today and finally lit it. I pulled the glass out and was able to fit my zippo through the wires. Not bad at all, and looks better lit


----------



## BillCN

*President's Choice*

Got these two sets on a Kijiji sale...








Camelback, 1998, set #6
and Yard Bull, 2002, set #9
I think...?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lookin' good!


----------



## trainguru

*Oh President's Choice!*

Lucky guy! My favorite PC set, is the Bullet Nose Betty! I still want a Bullet Nose Betty... - hwell:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Got some goodies today!!


----------



## apoc444

pretty nice man


----------



## Ranger

Got this N scale Auto Rack Car in the mail today.


----------



## sanepilot

*got something today*

Got a nice gp38 o gauge chessie[supposedly o gauge]..

Check difference in the o gauge scout.The diesel is yr 2000 and the scout is 
new last year. The diesel is 4 inches high and 13 inches long. Almost 1 1/2 inches higher than scout.

Why the big difference?

Have a good rest of the week,thanks,Everett:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner

not much

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18012

Hey Danny i'll have one ready for ya by the end of the week LOL


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Wait.... What, me?!?!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Got these today. Gotta love the low priced deals!!


----------



## john65002

Gotta love the Amtrak

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Yeah it's an odd duck. That was the reason for purchase. I'll probably remotor to get rid of the dreaded Bachmann setup.

And the F59 is gonna turn some heads when it's done!


----------



## john65002

Today I got a very nice engine. Its a Bachmann Plus Niagra 4-8-4. Very nice locomotive! Got it from MuhThugga.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff everyone! :thumbsup:
Sanepilot what is that little scout going to be when it grows up?


----------



## sanepilot

*scout*

I haven`t the faintest idea.I learned something tho.That chessie is the biggest thing I got.I gotta a HO that is about 3 inches long.Now I gotta a lot in between.Isn`t life grand or what?? I guess when I buy rolling stock,now I have to measure them. I`m getting old,I`ve looked for a engine for 3 days. Guess what, I didn`t look on the rack I built for my engines till today.

Wow I luv it..Everett


----------



## shaygetz

Got this included in a swap for some AF track with kix662003, a new display case for my Bass Pro NASCAR...it commemorates my one day of employment with them  At 53, I found I can't be unloading trucks like I used to, dang near put me in the hospital...


----------



## sjm9911

Glad to see someone use that track! And you got a case for a not so great memory in return?! , at least it looks good!( hope the new job was easier on the back!).


----------



## sanepilot

*new to you*

Hey,shaygetz..That is surely a nice display case. I like good woodwork.I don`t like lifting[only my fork].I been running a armstrong shovel for the last two days,I can feel my back.

Have a good weekend,raining here so I get to stay inside. regards,Everett:laugh:


----------



## sawgunner

*I just fell out of my chair!*

so i went and picked up the Amtrak stuff today and got home and didn't think anything of it and decided to open up the 2 P42DC's to see how complex they were to DCC and what i found about stopped my heart.....






DCC and Sound in both units!!!!!!


----------



## Catwagon

that wasn't cheap...


----------



## sjm9911

Sweeeet! Nice pick up.


----------



## shaygetz

sjm9911 said:


> ...And you got a case for a not so great memory in return?!, at least it looks good!( hope the new job was easier on the back!).


All in God's good time...I went from that position to being an inspector for over 70 properties three daze later. The managers who used to torment me as an underling are now *my* underlings:smilie_daumenpos::cheeky4:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

This...


----------



## john65002

dannyrandomstate said:


> This...


Now thats impressive. 

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Worked out a great deal of this, an oil pump, some sort of plastic transfer tank, a car repair shop, and some extras thrown in the box. I can't complain.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Just bought a HO Rivarossi USRA 0-6-0 for $30 with original box and the full valve gear. Has a remotor job done, just gotta re-wire it and swap the right trucks in. Will post picture soon. (engine is still in the mail).


----------



## apoc444

got a couple cool things first off niagra 4-8-4 and a 6 car rivarossi passenger set


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sawgunner said:


> so i went and picked up the Amtrak stuff today and got home and didn't think anything of it and decided to open up the 2 P42DC's to see how complex they were to DCC and what i found about stopped my heart.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCC and Sound in both units!!!!!!


Talk about stepping in it and coming out smelling like a rose!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

apoc444 said:


> got a couple cool things first off niagra 4-8-4 and a 6 car rivarossi passenger set


You need to get that puppy out of the box and on the rails!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I acquired this RailKing cab forward several weeks ago, and just go finished with the ProtoSound 2 upgrade. It started life as a conventional locomotive with just a whistle and only a front headlight.

I added full cab details, flickering firebox, engineer figures, cab lights, and a friend with more artistic talent than I have painted the dials and valves in the cab to add some interest. It also got LED lighting all around, headlights, front and rear markers, and a tender backup light. These were all dummies on the original, now they're functional. The cab figures are the MTH engineer figures. I'd never pay the retail for these, four figures retail for $29.95! I got the cards with four for $5/ea, I didn't realize what a deal I was getting at the time. 

I tried to show some of the cab detail, but it's hard to see through the windows.

I included a short video, I love the sound of an articulated steamer, and of course the MTH smoke unit is causing the visibility in the room to go down!  The cool part is the smoke is synchronized with the chuffs, which looks a bit odd since you have two different sets of cylinders independently working.


----------



## john65002

apoc444 said:


> got a couple cool things first off niagra 4-8-4 and a 6 car rivarossi passenger set


Don't you feel cool with HD pictures :laugh: I'm just messing around. I like how on yours, the wheels and the crisp look. Then again, mine is older and yours is newer. However, mine does have smoke deflectors.


----------



## Ranger

Got these CSX cars from Sawgunner


----------



## tjcruiser

John, that cab / interior detailing is wonderful! It really comes to life! Nice work ... both you and your artistic friend!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks TJ, I was happy with the cab look. I'm also liking the unusual configuration of this locomotive, it's the first Cab Forward I've had, I've actually had an eye out for one for some time. I have the Legacy Duplex T1, but the normal great Legacy sound doesn't have the sound this one does. This one actually does the staggered chuffs better, they beat against each other and change in relationship, very cool. I'd love to hear a real prototype of this one.


----------



## tjcruiser

Now you need a tunnel, John! (The whole reason for cab forwards, I think!)

That thing smokes like a charm. I also thought you had something magic going with the lights on the lower silver portion of the cab for a moment ... looks like a linear-blinking thng. But then I realized (?) that's just the reflection of the upper light off of the track rails?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Actually, the tunnel will be there, give me time. It'll be running in a long tunnel tomorrow, I'm going to the club to show off my handiwork. 

It could be magic, but I think the flickering light you see is the firebox light, it has one of the flickering LED's from the electronic votive candles in it. It's actually a hole drilled through the very thick part of the shell there, and the shiny sides of the hole reflect the flickering, looks pretty realistic in person. 

I have to say, MTH has the corner on smoke output. When they're properly maintained, the MTH smoke unit bows to no one, it stands alone! The pictures don't do it justice. I usually run most of the MTH stuff with the smoke output on low, the fluid lasts a long time, and I still get plenty of smoke. 

Edit: I went back and looked, I see the weird lights you were talking about, just the reflections of the light and dark ties.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, John ... reflections or not, it still looks pretty cool! Smoke, too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks TJ, I hope it has a long life.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks TJ, I hope it has a long life.



Nice John, do you need an exhaust fan for the room? :thumbsup:

I looked but can't see a bell, does it have a bell on it?

Check out the detail on this 1/32, cab forward #4294 locomotive!:thumbsup:
Check out the price too!

http://www.custommodelproducts.com/standard/data/ac12b.html


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff everyone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Nice John, do you need an exhaust fan for the room? :thumbsup:
> 
> I looked but can't see a bell, does it have a bell on it?
> 
> Check out the detail on this 1/32, cab forward #4294 locomotive!:thumbsup:
> Check out the price too!
> 
> http://www.custommodelproducts.com/standard/data/ac12b.html


For the price of that locomotive, I can buy most of my train collection! 

Of course it has a bell, didn't you watch the video?


----------



## old464

John, the crescent you sold me has great smoke output and it looks like steam emits from the piston areas when it's running fast. I did not know these engines did that.
UOTE=gunrunnerjohn;209084]Actually, the tunnel will be there, give me time. It'll be running in a long tunnel tomorrow, I'm going to the club to show off my handiwork. 

It could be magic, but I think the flickering light you see is the firebox light, it has one of the flickering LED's from the electronic votive candles in it. It's actually a hole drilled through the very thick part of the shell there, and the shiny sides of the hole reflect the flickering, looks pretty realistic in person. 

I have to say, MTH has the corner on smoke output. When they're properly maintained, the MTH smoke unit bows to no one, it stands alone! The pictures don't do it justice. I usually run most of the MTH stuff with the smoke output on low, the fluid lasts a long time, and I still get plenty of smoke. 

Edit: I went back and looked, I see the weird lights you were talking about, just the reflections of the light and dark ties.[/QUOTE]


----------



## old464

Nice engine John a proto 1? Sound file you got for this engine really nice smoke output is crazy and it's synchronized well?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This one started life as a conventional with just a reverse unit and electronic horn. I upgraded it to command using a PS/2 upgrade kit. I loved the smoke sync, as it puffs in sync with the chuffs when they change in timing between the two sets of wheels, very tricky. 

I took it over to the club layout and ran it for about an hour, it's had it's real test and passed with flying colors.


----------



## Ranger

Got some more items in the mail today from Sawgunner


----------



## Big Ed

I did watch the video but fell asleep waiting for it to move. 

I then re-watched it and did not see the bell, I heard the bell but did not see it.
Where is it in the front?
On top?


Did you check out the detail on the 1/32 loco?
$12.000! And what was the storage case $800?!


----------



## john65002

Thought I would upload some much better pictures. Just click on link and scroll down until you see pictures of the 4-8-4 and little Union Pacific switcher. Also, yes I know. I put them on a sheet. Both of them need a take apart cleaning so I figured I would do that after I took the pictures.
http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/john65002/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## shaygetz

Being a home schooling dad gives me excuses to buy some really cool stuff...these are complete models that disassemble down to the smallest detail for anatomical studies....5 bucks for the four of them at a curriculum swap this weekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## sawgunner

Those are cool Shay!!!!


----------



## sjm9911

I might have learned more in school with those( then again maybe not, that stuff is hard!) 
Wild stuff!


----------



## Ranger

Got these today


----------



## trainguru

*Nice grab!*



shaygetz said:


> Being a home schooling dad gives me excuses to buy some really cool stuff...these are complete models that disassemble down to the smallest detail for anatomical studies....5 bucks for the four of them at a curriculum swap this weekend...:thumbsup:


I used to be part home-schooled/part district-home school co-op educated in elementary (voice/music lessons, cartooning, Greek/Latin root class, ceramics, and english were my favorite parts). I wish I had those anatomy mock-ups last year, instead of doing the alt. pig project (fetus pig body = h.e. double hocky sticks no! -  - Too weak a stomach, but not too weak to take on life!). Those are call Shay. Say, when could I procure those parts I enquired about a while back?


----------



## lears2005

Picked up these three atheran blue box locos from a guy at the train club for $15.00 each


----------



## john65002

lears2005 said:


> Picked up these three atheran blue box locos from a guy at the train club for $15.00 each


Very nice!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Awesome score on the BNSF stuff!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good price on those loco's, hard to go wrong.


----------



## Dano

Got a couple of boxes of Lionel including this stuff. 2046 and tender need work as does the transformer. 2025 is scrap and the tender just a shell. Trading material! The rolling stock are keepers as is the transformer once I rebuild it.

I have not dug through the box of track yet to see what is in there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Finally, some O-gauge stuff in the thread.  Good luck with it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Oldies but goodies, Dano! Looking forward to the 2046 rehab!

TJ


----------



## Dano

I cleaned up the tender and resoldered a wire and it whistles just fine. I polished off some crud on the loco's electrics and got it running. Had to tighten up the trailing truck wheel retainers and some cleaning and greasing and it is good to go. I replaced the transformer wire but it still does not work, I am thinking it is done for! I found a crossing and a couple of manual switches and a uncoupler unit in the box of track. I probably got my $150 worth but I would be happier if the transformer worked!


----------



## tjcruiser

Dano,

Is that a 1033 tranny? Here's a great under-the-hood service thread that may be helpful ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15435

TJ


----------



## Dano

Thanks TJ. It is a very good looking transformer inside and out but just does not work. The power cord was completely rotten and may have shorted at some time but I cannot find any obvious problem inside.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The usual failure of a 1033 if you have no voltage on any terminals is the circuit breaker. You can replace it with a 6A automotive type for a few dollars and be back in business.


----------



## sjm9911

Dans, that stuff should polish up nicely. Hopefully you'll get the transformer working!


----------



## Dano

Thanks guys, I'll play with the rolling stock and then get back to it later.


----------



## Dano

A pic of 2046 after cleaning and minor repairs now running and whistling. Looks a little washed out because of the bright late spring morning sunshine! Have not decided what to do with it yet but a friend may want it (but what he really wants is the tender!).
Next to clean is the Pennsy caboose. The end ladders are broken but I have couple of replacements that I got by mistake a while back, some things just work out. It has a light inside, does anyone know if it is only supposed to have one truck wired to it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking 2046, but I wouldn't let it go to someone that just wants the tender. 

Many lighted caboose models had just one pickup, some have the dual pickups.


----------



## Dano

Thanks John, the wire is missing but it looks like only one truck has a connection, I have not taken the thing apart yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Take it apart, it could be an easy fix.


----------



## Southern

I got two new steam engines from Bachman. They are replacements for two broken ones that I sent to them.










I set them a NYC and got back a UP. At least I got a new Thomas.
I have added DCC to the UP 806


----------



## Ranger

I just sent two of my engines back to bachmann for repair


----------



## Dano

I took it apart and soldered on a new wire, Gunny, and low and behold the bulb is still good!
I have also sent in an O scale engine to Bachmann for repairs, have not heard back yet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have very little experience sending stuff in for repairs. Other than warranty work, I fix them myself.


----------



## Dano

Well the tranny works after all, it has no 'hum' and apparently works better when you hook it up properly! Dealing with electricity has always been a dark art to me! I was meant to live in the Victorian age with big chunks of brass and iron and springs and things.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yes, most electrical things work better when properly connected. They tend to let out the magic smoke if you connect them improperly!


----------



## Dano

Ah, the 'magic smoke'. When I was four or five I was given a small Marx set and I think that I melted down two transformers (wandering off without unplugging) before I caught on to the fact that if you melt down the transformer it will be a month of sundays before you can play with your train again!


----------



## tjcruiser

Dano,

You might want to give the 2046 a spray of Armor All or Pledge (soft-cloth wipedown, thereafter), along with a black Sharpie to touch up chips. I've done that myself with pretty good/quick results.

TJ


----------



## Dano

Thanks TJ, it actualy looks better than the over exposed pic shows, the big problem is the chip from the cab corner that it was obviously dropped onto at some time. I may mask off the cab roof and hit it with some Tamiya flat black (which is kinda satin like).


----------



## lears2005

Got these cars from a guy at the train club to go behind my little girls Thomas the tank locomotive they need a little work but that's ok will post a pic when done and behind Thomas.


----------



## Dano

What scale Thomas? (HO?) Did you have any trouble changing the coupler?


----------



## MacDaddy55

'Hi Guys, Just got out of the Minneapolis. Model Yrain Show and scored 2-Tyco Virginian hoppers 2-100 ton N&S hoppers, Erie Lack gondola,and 8 pair of bettendorf ttucks. All for $28.00Yeah baby's!:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005

Dano said:


> What scale Thomas? (HO?) Did you have any trouble changing the coupler?


Thomas is ho scale and changing the coupler on him is not going as easy as I hoped it would


----------



## Dano

I was afraid of that!


----------



## golfermd

*Grandsons First Train*

Granddad bought grandson his first serious train set. Probably going to hold off for a year until he's old enough to use it.










Dan


----------



## lears2005

Dano said:


> I was afraid of that!


Well here he is with the work done and new coupler installed.


----------



## Carl

Received, from Fifer Hobby, 4 N Scale Civil War, 26' Wooden cars. They look great. These cars will not due well on layouts where the track radius is tight...maybe 8" or less. The turning radius of the trucks is restricted by the coupler box. Think they will be okay on 9-3/4" radius curves.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Got a Class 47 yesterday  YAY!!! also got a new place to possibly start building my model layout!! even more joy


----------



## Dano

Good job lears':thumbsup: and golfer' you should make sure that the set is well boken in and runs perfectly before grandson gets it!


----------



## morrjr

Got a BNIB Bachmann DCC-equipped 2-8-4 Pere Marquette Berkshire for $77 off ebay a couple of weeks ago, and the Tsunami TSU-1000 heavy steam sound decoder and 1" speaker I ordered separately arrived this past weekend. If all goes well the Berk should have sound by the end of this week.


----------



## lears2005

Got these in the mail today picked them up from a member of another fourm for cheap


----------



## Hutch

*Omg!*

A co-worker brought this in this morning and gave it to me. It's all unused 20 year old stuff from his attic. There are 5 nickel silver #6 left turnouts, 72 feet of cork roadbed and assortment of joiners and nails. I about #$%^ my pants when he gave it to me. I'm designing a new layout and this will help a lot.


----------



## Big Ed

The price is right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch

I'm hoping this is the start of a trend at work. I knew if I stayed in this hobby long enough, someone would bring me their attic junk. Never expected to get brand new old junk. Keep em coming guys.


----------



## sanepilot

*new to me engine*

Hi,fellas..New to me.. I picked this up recently as {I like a dope,I traded my only engine off thinking I had two and guess what,I only had one].I`ve got a small n gauge circle under my bed which I crank up once and a while if I can`t get to my train room outside the house.






Sorry the pics are not too good..Someday I may get a new camera.


----------



## sjm9911

Sanepilot, what's that layout going to look like when it grows up
Just kidding, looks like fun and hope the new rig serves you well. The airplanes are a nice touch! 
Everyone else's stuff looks good also, especially when it's free.


----------



## New Berlin RR

Lets see....went to work had a not so great day....so I went to the local gambling establishment and got comped quite a bit (yay) and then won some $$$ and then decided to celebrate and pick up this bad boy...

Cost of engine: 80$
Cost to me: Free
Price paid in winnings (from Casino): $100

Results: pure enjoyment






Still in box with factory seal on it so I am very excited to get it out and test it out, and put it in the new Diesel shed I got a few days ago






Cost for the building, $45.00


----------



## Kwikster

Well today was kind to me. Local train show and scored reasonably well. A very nice 2243 A+B setup for 190, very clean. Plus a pair of 022 switches with controllers for 40. Not too bad IMO. I see 2243's on e-bay for much more in much worse shape. Pictures coming soon (I hope).

EDIT: After a good clean and lube it hit the rails everything works including the horn. I was pleasantly surprised with how clean the battery box was. Naturally the gear train had the usual old grease, but overall very clean.

Next step is tackling the switches. Someone cut the terminals off the switch controllers, but no biggie.

Pics now  Yes, that's part of my backyard in the picture. The switches ( i have both L & R) are exactly as I purchased them. Both work flawlessly.




Also showing my moms old 2026, not to shabby all things considered :laugh:


Carl


----------



## sjm9911

Nice pick ups. Kwikster photos please.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice pickup, but I think I'd have guard rails on that outside RR, looks like a long drop for anything that derails.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice locos, Kwik ... great score!

TJ


----------



## Dano

Nice A-B unit. When I was a kid I was shown through a new CN A-B unit that had just come on line. The crew were happy as punch and were not mourning the end of steam!


----------



## Kwikster

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice pickup, but I think I'd have guard rails on that outside RR, looks like a long drop for anything that derails.


I only set them there for the photo, my "layout" is actually at floor level for now. the room could support about a 4x10 and not much more.

Carl


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I did know that Carl, but it seemed like a perfect intro to a joke.


----------



## Dano

I received a replacement On30 loco from Bachmann today. $30 service charge, runs like a top.


----------



## morrjr

Won a BNIB Bachmann Spectrum C&O 2-6-6-2 with DCC and sound on ebay yesterday afternoon for only $127.50, and it got here in today's mail! 

ebay pic:


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey, Dano ... what's the clock / gear thingy? Love that ... very mechanical.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc

morrjr said:


> Won a BNIB Bachmann Spectrum C&O 2-6-6-2 with DCC and sound on ebay yesterday afternoon for only $127.50, and it got here in today's mail!
> 
> ebay pic:


Add that to my list of need to buy.:laugh:


----------



## Dano

TJ, it is a clock.


----------



## lears2005

This is what I got new yesterday


----------



## golfermd

The best gift of all! Congratulations!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Hutch

:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Congrats!


----------



## MacDaddy55

Hey Lears congratulations:appl:


----------



## Dano

Congrats!:appl: I know they don't come with all that wiring, hope everything is OK.


----------



## tjcruiser

Pink and perfect. Congrats!!!


----------



## T-Man

OHHH Baby! Congrats!


----------



## sjm9911

Congratulations, best thing on this thread by far!


----------



## sanepilot

*Congrats*

Hey,Lears..If you decide to put your new baby up on pass it forward,I want first dibbs on the baby after she is five months old.Been quite awhile since I`ve spoiled a little one. My grandson informed us last week that theyre expecting a little one in october. He`s coming in this weekend and we sure spoiled him. He hasn`t changed much in 30 years either.

You certainly are a very rich man tonight.

Wish you the best,Everett:appl:


----------



## norgale

Lears did you get that on ebay? How much for the postage? Ha! Congratulations. Pete


----------



## csxmandave

Congrulations, I see Thomas and friends in your future.


----------



## Big Ed

welcome Cara Michelle Lears! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sanepilot

*Dining car*

Hey,guess what. I had some nice visitors today. I think they`re looking for a dining train car or I had turkey for dinner and they were looking for their brother.

I hope they stick around till hunting season.

Have a good weekend,Everett



Hey,Lears,That is a very nice name,I luv it:appl:


----------



## BillCN

Yup.....got something new....to me anyway

But, it got to wordy.....so, I put it here...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18720


----------



## Hutch

I'm green with envy. Congrats on a nice haul. I've got to start going to yard sales.


----------



## Big Ed

sanepilot said:


> Hey,guess what. I had some nice visitors today. I think they`re looking for a dining train car or I had turkey for dinner and they were looking for their brother.
> 
> I hope they stick around till hunting season.
> 
> Have a good weekend,Everett
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,Lears,That is a very nice name,I luv it:appl:



I would have been out there running around with a big net.


----------



## Hutch

I much prefer to have them in a plastic bag with a pop up thermostat stuck in them.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Hutch said:


> I much prefer to have them in a plastic bag with a pop up thermostat stuck in them.:laugh:


Funny you say that, I have been saving the pop ups for my RR.
Don't ask me what they are good for, but they look good for something. 

You want a few?


----------



## Hutch

If you're saving those, I'd hate to see what else your saving. I'm having enough trouble getting rid of stuff to make room for my new layout. I need to throw out stuff that I thought for sure I'd use.


----------



## Big Ed

Hutch said:


> If you're saving those, I'd hate to see what else your saving. I'm having enough trouble getting rid of stuff to make room for my new layout. I need to throw out stuff that I thought for sure I'd use.


One box for all the "maybe" stuff doesn't take up too much room. 
I got two boxes, one is for wood things. 
Like chop sticks and Popsicle sticks, all kinds of wood dowels in different sizes like the stuff a kite frame is built from. 
The list of "garbage" is endless.
More like free gold to me. :thumbsup:

Those popups don't take up much room, but I don't know what they are good for yet. 

I am getting carried away saving the foam inserts that comes with appliances today. 
I am tossing some of those soon.


----------



## Dano

big ed said:


> One box for all the "maybe" stuff doesn't take up too much room.
> I am getting carried away saving the foam inserts that comes with appliances today.
> I am tossing some of those soon.




Never throw away those foam inserts, they will come in handy someday!:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

It looks like a battle took place. :thumbsup:

I have been saving a lot of the packing stuff.....TOO MUCH!

I got 2 big boxes full, I tossed the rest, I did save some nice choice pieces.


----------



## sjm9911

Impulse buy, it will not run on my layout as is. I have work to do!


----------



## Big Ed

Sweet, it will look good sitting on the fireplace mantel. :thumbsup:
What is the minimum curve? O/72? Maybe O/54?


----------



## Dano

I am not a diesel fan but, like Ed says, SWEET!


----------



## sjm9911

Ed you might be right. I have some more pic in the o scale thread. I think it needs o72 even though it said it will run on less it doesn't!
It said on the Lionel site o42/054 it does not run on o42.


----------



## Big Ed

I have all O/54 on my out side line, it might run on O/54 but look a little funny with the overhang.
What is the length?

To pull 500 cars, you know you should have another twin hooked to it. :thumbsup:


Edit,
Get the length then measure inside truck to truck. The wheels distance right by the fuel tank. From the wheel right in front of the fuel tank to the wheel right behind the tank.
Another words the distance in between the trucks.

I will be back later I got my transformers still on, playing with the trains.
Nice and cool down in the dungeon.


----------



## sjm9911

Coupler to coupler 19 1/2 inches. Wheel to wheel on center 8 inches.


----------



## sjm9911

Here you go ed,


----------



## sjm9911

One more cause I thought it was funny, the back of the little switcher is lined up with the rear platform of the big one.


----------



## Big Ed

My heavyweight passenger cars are that big and they go around O/54 curves OK but they would look better on O/72.


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks ed, I still need a bigger track! Or fireplace mantle!


----------



## eljefe

Now that is one beautiful locomotive!


----------



## trainguru

*This is My Latest (and fully* complete) Passenger Train!*

So with my birthday being a few days ago, I finally completed the passenger train I've been working toward since the beginning of the school year! Take a Look:









































*"The Fab Four British Pullmans!"* -  - The British were years ahead of us in passenger car interior detailing at the 3.5/4mm bar. - :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## trainguru

*More Pic's!*

Here's the full train! No gripes about the locomotive, in this particular locomotive's history, it was apart of the 1948 BR Locomotive exchange trials, was on the LMS, and did carry a tender like this one behind Barnstaple. -


----------



## sjm9911

Nice detail, cool cars. And happy birthday. I was thinking this was a car picture! Soon, keep us posted!
That engine is awesome.


----------



## trainguru

A real train car?


----------



## sjm9911

Car, car to drive!


----------



## trainguru

Not quite yet; soon though.


----------



## Dano

Nice consist. I think that I had Barnstaple once, diecast body with plastic tender?


----------



## Ranger

Went to the flea market this morning and came across these. A HO scale Bachmann 2-8-2 locomotive with smoke generator and a Life Like 0-4-0 switcher. Both run great and only thing needed is the matching tenders. Got them for $10 each. Just couldn't pass those up


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

$10 for an HO with smoke sounds like a real deal, even without the tender.


----------



## hoscale37

I just won these 6 Athearn Blue Box Boxcars on ebay, all Brand new and never run...

Vermont Railway
Corinth/Counce
KCS
Norfolk Southern
Route Rock
Golden Triangle

All for $37.00
I bought this lot for the Corinth/Counce boxcar since they are hard to find. 

SWEET! 

:appl:


----------



## sjm9911

Nice additions to all, 
Hoscale37, I never '' win'' on the bay, just overpay. Nice stuff.


----------



## Dano

Pic has gone south.


----------



## Dano

This 2037 arrived today, reasonable price and realistic shipping, unlike the Pitney-Bowes/E-bay marriage.

A local gentleman was working on this crane before he passed away. Not sure if it represents anything in particular. The uprights are 11" high, it may be suitable for an outdoor 'G' logging railroad or some such.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm...

Got a few things, I haven't posted here for a bit... I have the Lionel TMCC controlled Culvert Loader/Unloader pair, just testing it out now. It's a pretty cool pair of accessories, lots of fun for the grandson.

Parked in front is something I just got yesterday after an extended search, the Trackman 2000 track cleaning car. A pretty simple and effective car, you just wrap some Scotchbrite around the center weight and drag it around the track a few times.











Next is the Lionel Amtrak 19" passenger car set, I have five of them with the last one having the red markers for the end of train.












Finally there is the MTH Premier Amtrak AEM-7 'Toaster', very cool little locomotive that looks a lot like the real thing. I included a couple pictures of the actual AEM-7 locomotive, pretty good match.


----------



## sanepilot

*Nice,very nice*

Good show,John,very nice. I got turned loose a coupla days ago and things are back to normal. Rough two weeks,I got fired from my new job which was CC&DW job[Chief cook and dishwasher].I`m back to eating good,yipee..I picked up a few things,nothing fancy but interesting.

Have a good week coming up,Everett


----------



## eljefe

Do my eyes deceive me or is Gunrunner really running a carpet layout?


----------



## Dano

Don't know about the carpet but it all looks PRIMO!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

eljefe said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or is Gunrunner really running a carpet layout?


Your eyes do not deceive you, that's what it is. It's running through the room that I intend to put up the new layout, but I have lots of cleanup, consolidation, and painting to do to get ready.


----------



## eljefe

Even on the floor, that culvert set looks pretty cool!

Who makes the track cleaner?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks for the comments, I do like the culvert set, nice action.

That is the Trackman 2000, they're no longer made. I had a search set up for eBay, and one came along at $66 shipped. It works very well with standard purple Scotchbrite as a pad. It was pretty dirty when I got it, but it cleaned up nicely. I also had to replace the coupler springs, pretty standard for Lionel couplers with the plastic knuckles.

A few passes around the track and it's as clean as a whistle.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Your eyes do not deceive you, that's what it is. It's running through the room that I intend to put up the new layout, but I have lots of cleanup, consolidation, and painting to do to get ready.



I have been patiently waiting since 2010 for Johns layout to start. 
I used to ask him once a month if he started yet. 
I think the real problem is that John has so many trains there is no room to build the layout. 



But,
He has no excuse.
He is retired! :smokin:

Get started John!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have started, I'm building modules for the modular club. I get to run on a far bigger layout than I'll ever be able to have here. I still have plans to rebuild here...


----------



## golfermd

Just a few cars, and car kits.


----------



## Ranger

Ventured out to the flea market again this morning and got this HO scale IHC 4-6-2 loco for $20.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW, that looks like a nice score, looks brand new!


----------



## Ranger

I think it is brand new after a closer look at it. The tender has directional lighting which is nice. It's a rocket on the tracks that's for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

And a great deal for $20.


----------



## santafe158

I have one of those IHC Pacifics (Canadian Pacific). It's a great running locomotive for the price.


----------



## D1566

image by martinperry77, on Flickr

image by martinperry77, on Flickr


----------



## shaygetz

Oh dear...I thought I had avarice licked...very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## D1566

shaygetz said:


> Oh dear...I thought I had avarice licked...very nice. :thumbsup:


Me too ... It's a bad habit


----------



## Dano

This came in the mail today, yes I confess, Ebay. The stupid sticker on the front is a little damaged, not on even anyhow, they will look better in CN livery!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking set, that will look impressive coming down the rails.


----------



## Dano

It stretches almost the length of the coffee table which is what I set my track up around. I plan on putting it across the front of the shop window, it should be eye catching. Just have to touch up around the nose a bit to get it all ticketyboo.


----------



## Southern

*I should to go to train shows*

I picked this suff up at the train show on Saturday in Charlotte.



















LOL I was just looking and the photo befor I posted them and saw that the numbers on the SOU loco and shell are the same.


----------



## Ranger

Nice score


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're doing some serious purchasing there, quite a pile of stuff!


----------



## Southern

I got each one of them cheep. I save for this show all year. lol


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*My Start Of Steam*

I have been wanting to collect steam engines for a long time. But the very good ones are way out of my price range. So I am collecting from what I can. Here are two of the three I just picked up!

Picked this up from a guy around here.








Got this from a member on here!








Not steam but picked this up for my layout.


----------



## Ranger

Those are some nice looking steamers


----------



## golfermd

Really nice PA unit! :appl:

Dan


----------



## Dano

That is some very nice looking motive power.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Thanks guys. I love my trains!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Hi my name is Jake and I have a model train Problem*

As the title says. I picked this up at a LHS yesterday. My first DCC with Sound!
Oh I forgot to say what it is: EMD NW2 Switcher #424 in Eire & Lackawanna Colors








Shes pretty!


----------



## golfermd

Just got 2 more locos, an HO Althearn PA-1 and PB-1(powered). I wanted them undecorated so I didn't have to remove the paint prior to painting them early 50's PRR. Love the idea that I can convert from passenger service to freight service. Does anyone have any recommendations for sources of detailing parts for HO scale locos?



















Dan


----------



## Ranger

got this HO Southern Dining car in the mail today


----------



## apoc444

newest steamer got here today


----------



## Hutch

Holy cow! That's a lot of steamer.


----------



## Hutch

Well I scooped this up as soon as it was posted. Thanks Mr apoc444. Strange name.
I did just a little research and found it to be a 1978 model but the motor is brand new. This is my first Mantua and I'm really impressed. It's really heavy and I presume that to be a good thing for pulling up grades and lots of cars. One interesting feature is the middle 4 drive wheels have no flanges which might allow it to go around my tightest 18" reverse loop. I may have to put a Mantua on the top of my list for my next purchase although I think I'd like a newer model that's DCC ready. First thing I intend to do is take it apart and see where I need to change the wiring for a decoder/no-sound. Well first after I check the stall current.


----------



## Hutch

BTW, Anyone know where I can get an exploded view of this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Heavy is good, helps when you have a load or grades.


----------



## T-Man

HO Seeker has them all.


----------



## Hutch

This one was a breeze to disassemble. I'm ready to go decoder shopping.


----------



## Hutch

This thing has a stall current of 1.125A and I'm having a little trouble finding one with sound that isn't Tsunami. I don't want the Digitrax because I've had trouble programming on the main with my system. So far Tsunami and NCE work great. I can't find a suitable NCE decoder with sound. I'm willing to try MRC or any other decoder that doesn't cost $100 if I can find one rated higher than 1A.


----------



## Ranger

Got this HO car in the mail today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a couple of shots of my newly acquired CNJ box cab. This is #1000, the very first successful diesel locomotive in commercial use in the US. This is the MTH Premier PS/2 model.


----------



## eljefe

Jersey Central? Ut oh, you're treading on Big Ed's turf!


----------



## john65002

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my newly acquired CNJ box cab. This is #1000, the very first successful diesel locomotive in commercial use in the US. This is the MTH Premier PS/2 model.
> 
> View attachment 29027
> 
> 
> View attachment 29028


Those electro-couplers? You running Legacy or TMCC?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

eljefe said:


> Jersey Central? Ut oh, you're treading on Big Ed's turf!


I buy them just to piss him off. 



john65002 said:


> Those electro-couplers? You running Legacy or TMCC?


I do run Legacy, but this one is DCS, that's the MTH ProtoSound 2 command system. I have that also.


----------



## apoc444

nice lookin engine


----------



## sbeck80

Got another Kato for my desk collection.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Desk collection?


----------



## sbeck80

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Desk collection?


Yeah, I work at UP so I have a few sitting on my desk. Every so often I rotate them out to my son's ceiling layout so he gets to see something different.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool idea.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my newly acquired CNJ box cab. This is #1000, the very first successful diesel locomotive in commercial use in the US. This is the MTH Premier PS/2 model.
> 
> View attachment 29027
> 
> 
> View attachment 29028


Did someone delete my reply to this post for some reason? :dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ed, I removed it from the other thread since it had nothing to do with this thread. Why are you even worried about it, the problem was corrected?

You can stop posting about it here, everyone knows I posted in the wrong thread initially at first.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, I removed it from the other thread since it had nothing to do with this thread. Why are you even worried about it, the problem was corrected?
> 
> You can stop posting about it here, everyone knows I posted in the wrong thread initially at first.


What the heck are you talking about? 
It had nothing to do with the other thread it had everything to do with this thread.
You have it backwards.
I just mentioned that it was in the wrong thread why didn't you leave the other stuff I posted with it then?

I asked why did you delete my reply?????
You took out the old picture too??

I am not worried about it!

I will repost it here then. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my newly acquired CNJ box cab. This is #1000, the very first successful diesel locomotive in commercial use in the US. This is the MTH Premier PS/2 model.
> 
> View attachment 29027
> 
> 
> View attachment 29028





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I buy them just to piss him off.
> 
> I do run Legacy, but this one is DCS, that's the MTH ProtoSound 2 command system. I have that also.


You ain't pissing me off, I like seeing CNJ trains. :smilie_daumenpos:

Now, Nice addition you got there.
Here is the original,









Central Railroad of New Jersey #1000 at the Bronx Terminal Yard on November 2, 1925


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here it is in it's final resting place, the B&O Museum. Looks more like mine now.


----------



## Big Ed

Cool; I like it better that color with the Lady Liberty on it.

Where is it at? 
Wheres the B&O museum, Baltimore?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, that's the one: B&O Railroad Museum


----------



## norgale

Baltimore would be a good place for a Baltimore and Ohio railroad museum, HUH? Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Baltimore would be a good place for a Baltimore and Ohio railroad museum, HUH? Pete


Your awful feisty today Pete.
First the wall bench now this. 

Maybe it was in OHIO.  HUH?


----------



## Rusty

Rarest steam locomotive there.

http://www.borail.org/camelPressRelease11.pdf


http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=401997&nseq=0#remarks


----------



## Rusty

I got new SD70M-2 in mail today.


----------



## Dano

New loco came in the mail today. Just in time 'cause I think I fried the little steamer that I had running! Has to run the layout counter-clockwise or it discombobulates the consist at the crossover and then rams it as it comes back around. Not pretty!


----------



## john65002

Most of you know my great love for Union Pacific in the greyhound/ 2 tone grey locomotives. Last night I was up at 1 am and I searched UP greyhound on Ebay. Up popped a locomotive I have wanted for a very very very long time, but never got around to it due to price. My half asleep mind yelled GO FOR IT! My smart mind said, that may be a good price but you can wait. My asleep mind won the battle. I'm not sure if i'm so happy i'm speechless, or that i'm so disappointed that i'm speechless, who knows. :dunno: I'm very happy that I got the locomotive, but not happy about the money, and maybe I got a deal, you tell me.

Anyway, to the locomotive, it is a Rivarossi HO Union Pacific Challenger #3979. Comes with loco and tender. He also has a black one listed but i'm not much for the black. He had them listed for $200 with the buy now or make offer. Shipping is $20 UPS(yes, UPS :smilie_daumenpos I made an offer of $150. About 45 min later I got a counteroffer of $175. I took it. It's not a lot less but still saved me some money. Here are the pictures he listed, I will upload mine once I get it :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Awesome score!!


----------



## sanepilot

*UP*

Hi, very nice engine. I`d say you got a good buy.:appl:

Enjoy it,you only live once,Everett


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great looking Challenger, I want one of those in O-scale, but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Saw the big one on the bay. It was in the HO section. I watched for a couple days, and then put a bid in the last couple hours. I got it!! I was surprised to say the least. Dirt cheap! I dunno what the plans are for it, but it's a keeper. Brand new never been run. I don't know too much on it other than what I see. I don't have any track to test it.

The F59PHI was another lucky one. I've got plans for the paint as soon as I can get some bombardier cars to make the consist.


----------



## sanepilot

*new engine*

Hi all,I picked this up yesterday.Good looking Ho engine. Of course I don`t run Ho too much. 
But I got a good buy.
View attachment 29091





I got the box with it and I think it said it is a gp7 or a gp 9.I should have wrote it down.

Thanks,Everett


----------



## gc53dfgc

It looks more like an E8 or E9 could also be an E7.


----------



## apoc444

very cool challenger


----------



## sanepilot

*model*

Hi,master.. thanks,I looked this am. It is a E7. Box isn`t in the best shape..

Stay cool,Everett tnx..


----------



## eljefe

My new Lionel Union Pacific GP38 diesel.

It's the first item I've acquired with RailSounds. I'm not sure I like having trains talk to me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The talking grows on you.  It appears that was part of a set and actually has TrainSounds and not RailSounds.

https://www.lionel.com/products/fin...Keywords=&CategoryID=0&RailLineID=&CatalogId=


----------



## Kwikster

A couple recent evilbay pick ups. 

First up is a first year 2025 with the 2466wx tender (not shown yet) Needing a bit of tlc, but does run rather well. A bit rougher than made out to be, but oh well. A good project. Tender shell will need some heavy tlc, very faded and has a smallish chip along the lower section. paid 56.00 for tender and loco (72 with shipping).

Next up another piece from 1947 a 2472 caboose in very, very nice shape. Bonus part it came in a complete original box in near perfect shape (which wasn't mentioned in the auction). Paid 12.46 for it (27.46 with shipping). Looks to have very little rail time.

Carl.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, the caboose looks like it's ready to roll, no work there!  After some TLC, I'm sure the locomotive will match it.


----------



## eljefe

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The talking grows on you.  It appears that was part of a set and actually has TrainSounds and not RailSounds.


Yes, I have most of the pieces from the set. What's the difference between Trainsounds and Railsounds?


----------



## shaygetz

First Gear 1:34 scale Mack Granite tractor with dump trailer...awesome. $10 at a thrift store, mint in the box...yes I knows its not trainz but models is models...


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> First Gear 1:34 scale Mack Granite tractor with dump trailer...awesome. $10 at a thrift store, mint in the box...yes I knows its not trainz but models is models...


A fellow truck modeler eh? Very nice! I'm not a 1:34, i'm a 1:64 but still love it! Most of my trucks are Die-Cast Promotions, but I have a couple First Gear and I just bought special edition Top Shelf Replicas International truck. I have about 200 some trucks, almost all international :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

john65002 said:


> A fellow truck modeler eh? Very nice! I'm not a 1:34, i'm a 1:64 but still love it! Most of my trucks are Die-Cast Promotions, but I have a couple First Gear and I just bought special edition Top Shelf Replicas International truck. I have about 200 some trucks, almost all international :laugh:


My love of trucks comes from my dad...while I don't have 200, I can't pass up a good model when one comes along.


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> My love of trucks comes from my dad...while I don't have 200, I can't pass up a good model when one comes along.


If you like model trucks, search Top Shelf Replicas(http://topshelfreplicas.com/projects/index.html) . I have the International RDF-405 in all 6 colors, and the International RDFC-405 in all 5 colors. Only 100 made of each color. Cost of the truck brand new was $40. Now since there is only 100 of each color, I payed about $110 each. Do the math :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

john65002 said:


> I have the International RDF-405 in all 6 colors, and the International RDFC-405 in all 5 colors. Only 100 made of each color. Cost of the truck brand new was $40. Now since there is only 100 of each color, I payed about $110 each. Do the math :laugh:


Eeeeek...my beloved would have my hide tacked to the wall.


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> Eeeeek...my beloved would have my hide tacked to the wall.


I don't have one yet so i'm alright :laugh: If you think that's high, you should see my IH tractor collection. About 3000 plus 1:64 models, about 30 1:16 and a few 1:32.


----------



## shaygetz

john65002 said:


> I don't have one yet so i'm alright :laugh: If you think that's high, you should see my IH tractor collection. About 3000 plus 1:64 models, about 30 1:16 and a few 1:32.


My beloved is great about my hobbies, so I try to keep on good terms with it all, spending $10 of my lunch money doesn't even raise a blip. 3000 tractors...wow...though I do have to admit a certain hankering for a few tractor models, now that we own a small farm.:thumbsup:


----------



## john65002

What models you looking for? Most of mine are IH but I have plenty of the other brands to. Even got all the garden tractors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

eljefe said:


> Yes, I have most of the pieces from the set. What's the difference between Trainsounds and Railsounds?


Trainsounds is an earlier sound package that offered more limited sounds. In my mind, the biggest difference is RailSounds is multi-channel, you can have the bell ringing, chuffing or diesel sounds, and blow the whistle/horn and all of them sound natural with no breaks. TrainSounds has a single channel, so when you blow the whistle, the bell and chuff stops for the duration.


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> First Gear 1:34 scale Mack Granite tractor with dump trailer...awesome. $10 at a thrift store, mint in the box...yes I knows its not trainz but models is models...




I didn't know you had a truck collection. :smilie_daumenpos:
Good deal, I love the color! 
First gear makes nice models.:thumbsup:

John.......over 3000!.......where do you keep them all?
Out on display somehow?


----------



## john65002

Right now, I only have 10 tractors on display which are 1:16. Rest are in boxes.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## john65002

Now that the money is coming back. I am buying new things. I don't regret selling anything because I know it went to a good place. Now to the new stuff. First up is a special 150th Union Pacific Coin and Pin. These were not sold to the public, but were given to the employees of Union Pacific. Thought it would be a nice piece for my UP collection.


































The last thing for today at least is these Rivarossi Greyhound Union Pacific passenger cars. I got them for $33. I haven't seen any else of these so I had to grab them up. 


If anyone else has any of these please let me know. I'm also looking for hoppers so if anyone has any, please let me know as well. Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz

john65002 said:


> What models you looking for? Most of mine are IH but I have plenty of the other brands to. Even got all the garden tractors.


Like the truck, anything incidental. I don't so much as look for them as they find me. When a model that retails for $170 comes along for $10, I'll make room for it somewhere.


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> Like the truck, anything incidental. I don't so much as look for them as they find me. When a model that retails for $170 comes along for $10, I'll make room for it somewhere.


I got cheap models :laugh: Any certain tractors you looking for?


----------



## shaygetz

I have a particular fondness for older Farmalls and Deeres as I grew up around them, but I just like old tractors and combines in general...the hardware hanging off of them makes them look like they can handle the job better than these streamlined doohickies running nowadaze...


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> I have a particular fondness for older Farmalls and Deeres as I grew up around them, but I just like old tractors and combines in general...the hardware hanging off of them makes them look like they can handle the job better than these streamlined doohickies running nowadaze...


Alright. Mostly what I have is in 1:64. Any other scales are high in price :laugh: I have two 1:64 Farmall H's. One is the newer one with the much better detail. Other one is from the 80's. I also have a 4366 Turbo Articulated in 1:32. I have a Farmall 560 in 1:64. If you are interested, maybe a trade for hoppers or something? If you want pictures, I will post them on here.


----------



## shaygetz

Don't have much to offer in a trade I'm afraid, I appreciate the offer though. 

I have an IH Farmall 1466 Turbo in 1:18 scale that I'm restoring right now. A family friend gave it to my son after he found it in a barn, our friend used to play with it as a child. Now that my son has outgrown it, I hope to be able to give it back to him once restored...


----------



## john65002

shaygetz said:


> Don't have much to offer in a trade I'm afraid, I appreciate the offer though.
> 
> I have an IH Farmall 1466 Turbo in 1:18 scale that I'm restoring right now. A family friend gave it to my son after he found it in a barn, our friend used to play with it as a child. Now that my son has outgrown it, I hope to be able to give it back to him once restored...


Do you ever go to National Farm Toy show? It's in Dyerssville, Iowa. About 3 hours away from me. Up there at one of the Spec Cast factories, they have a parts section. Any kind of smoke stack, any kinds of weights, you name it, they have it in all designer colors :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

No but I do read "Toy Farmer Magazine", I'm amazed at the spare parts available. Gonna need them too...


----------



## john65002

Yep, I get the mag to. Im sure I have one of the 1466 brand new in box. However in my more higher priced one, I have similar models. Each one of the tractors you see are in between $200-500.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Got this today. The Acela needs a pantograph and a nose cone. The bullet train needs some help. But the kicker are the miniature Amtrak passenger cars. I need to research if they are still available.


----------



## john65002

dannyrandomstate said:


> Got this today. The Acela needs a pantograph and a nose cone. The bullet train needs some help. But the kicker are the miniature Amtrak passenger cars. I need to research if they are still available.


Nice trains, however never noticed the "I pooped today"


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Either gets a strange look or a good laugh!!


----------



## sbeck80

Finally found one of these - been looking for one for a while. Some shop in Missouri had probably the last one in the US.


----------



## john65002

Once again I fall for the greyhound paint :laugh: Couldn't pass these up. They belonged to a museum. Once it closed the people who bought it promised not to sell it for 10 years. Now 10 years is up and they are selling. They had another greyhound one but I have to stop spending so much money. Both are 14X17.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Awesome prints!!!

And that box car is sweet!!!


----------



## john65002

Just got these two hoppers today. Walthers Goldline if im correct. They have metal wheels and are weighted.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## BK R

I have 4 steamers and only 2 caboose (or should that be caboosi ??) so I bought these 3....oops, now I need another steamer, yar!!!



Also 3 40' box cars.



and this BLI shunter with Paragon 2 sound (nice)


----------



## haphall

Not new, but new to me. Six LaBelle wooden passenger cars and a NMRA commemorative car. Several good sets of three axle trucks, some seats, underbody detail, two even have lights. From ebay for $35. Now to get from the box of parts to this.


----------



## lears2005

Got this on a trade with a guy at the train club. I have been wanting something to display some of my trains.


----------



## Hutch

haphall said:


> Not new, but new to me. Six LaBelle wooden passenger cars and a NMRA commemorative car. Several good sets of three axle trucks, some seats, underbody detail, two even have lights. From ebay for $35. Now to get from the box of parts to this.


Very nice. I'm on the prowl for something similar.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, must be train buying season, lots of new stuff.


----------



## john65002

Got these all for $70. Thats even with shipping. All have boxes.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## Hutch

I was watching that steamer. Nice purchase but I noticed some things on your table that look very much like deisels.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Hutch said:


> I was watching that steamer. Nice purchase but I noticed some things on your table that look very much like deisels.


One of these things don't look the same.... :laugh:

Nice catch Adam!!


----------



## john65002

I got these from a guy who lives two hours away from me.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## Big Ed

john65002 said:


> I got these from a guy who lives two hours away from me.
> 
> Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


Got what? 

I like the pictures. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## john65002

The above locomotives 

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## Big Ed

john65002 said:


> The above locomotives
> 
> Diesels, nahh I like the classics.



Does the John Bull run?

I got one but is missing pieces.


----------



## john65002

Runs perfect. I dont know if I will sell some of them or not. Prob will.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## eljefe

Keep the classics. Send the diesels to me! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## john65002

Pm if interested.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## Big Ed

john65002 said:


> Runs perfect.


I was going to put whats left of the John Bull I have in an under water scene or park it in a RR junk yard if I ever get the HO table going.


----------



## Hutch

Which one is the John Bull?



big ed said:


> Does the John Bull run?
> 
> I got one but is missing pieces.


----------



## john65002

Small looking steam engine.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## Big Ed

Hutch said:


> Which one is the John Bull?



First train that ran in NJ. Built for the Camdem & Amboy RR. :smilie_daumenpos:

The John Bull, 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bull_(locomotive)


----------



## sbeck80

Got a new (to me) Kato AC4400CW. Guy was a smoker though.  Gotta let this thing air out for a while.


----------



## eljefe

I always like the UP diesels in the flag paint scheme.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sbeck80 said:


> Got a new (to me) Kato AC4400CW. Guy was a smoker though.  Gotta let this thing air out for a while.


Looks great. For the smoke smell, remove the shell and put both of them in a large sealed box with lots of new crumpled up newspaper. Leave for a couple of days, then repeat the process. After two-three times, the smell will be mostly gone.


----------



## apoc444

good tip thanks john was wonderin bout that kinda stuff


----------



## sbeck80

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks great. For the smoke smell, remove the shell and put both of them in a large sealed box with lots of new crumpled up newspaper. Leave for a couple of days, then repeat the process. After two-three times, the smell will be mostly gone.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sanepilot

*runs like a deere*

Hi all..Picked this up today.Would be nice to have a whole train like this.Do they make one in o gauge. this is Ho:appl:

Thanks,Everett

View attachment 29299


View attachment 29300


----------



## john65002

I have that whole John Deere set. Its for sale if your interested.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## sanepilot

*set*

Hi, pm me your price. It will probabley be out of my range and  what is the gauge.

Thanks,Everett


----------



## john65002

I cant on mobile for some reason. PM me an offer.

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If they don't make it in your scale, it's time to consider a kit bash of a similar model.


----------



## Ranger

Well this was new 90 years ago but it's the newest piece to my memorabilia collection. Figured a piece of railroad track would look nice in the train room.


----------



## rrgrassi

I have a Nathan Airchime P3 coming my way...should be here on Satuday, according to the tracking #


----------



## Hutch

I got some stuff recently.








Smaller version of above.








And the first car for my Polar Express train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got sucked in by a Williams scale brass Cab Forward. It's conventional, but it'll have command before it spends much time on the rails.  This one requires O72 curves and after running it around, I see they aren't kidding! It's 32 inches long, and that's not counting the couplers.


----------



## norgale

Nice one John. You sure do find some nice stuff. What would that open deck be for between the engine and the tender? Pete


----------



## sanepilot

*engine*

Now,John..That is a engine if I ever saw one. Way to go..:smilie_daumenpos:



I want one,Everett:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## norgale

Here ya go John. Pete






Mod edit: Looks good, I embedded the video.


----------



## wsorfan4003

That's a mighty fine horse GRJ! 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## California RailFan508

Impressive purchase, Gunrunnerjohn. That Cab Forward engine is based on the real-life SP #4294 that currently resides in the California Railroad Museum in Old Sacramento. Seen it twice as a kid, and boy was it impressive. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale

norgale said:


> Nice one John. You sure do find some nice stuff. What would that open deck be for between the engine and the tender? Pete


After watching that video I can see that the platform covers the front set of wheels and gives the worker something to walk on to check the tender conections. Pete


----------



## DonR

John

Every time I see one of your fantastic loco pics I have to
be careful not to drool on my keyboard. 

An engineering question...what kind of stoker did they use
to bring the coal from the tender and blow it into the
firebox?

Wasn't the reason for the cab forward to relieve the crew
of stack smoke? 

The St. Loujs light rail system uses a tunnel under downtown
buildings that was built to carry passenger trains from the
Eads bridge to the Union Station. As I ride the new cars I
wondered how the steamer crews could breathe in that
tunnel. :dunno:

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys, can't wait to get the command conversion into it and see it running the rails.  It is the longest steamer I currently have, I still look around for a scale Big Boy, but they're always out of reach.

Pete, the open deck is for the picnic table and chairs. 

Oh, and this is an oil burner, so they just piped the oil and water from the tender, no coal transport required.


----------



## lears2005

This is what I got in today from a trade from a nother member off another forum


----------



## sanepilot

*I met some new*

Had a very nice Saturday at the show:smilie_daumenpos:.Just got back from a airplane show and guess what. I met a very,very nice young family of a man and his wife and two really cute and polite young future railroaders.:appl:It was benaki1 who is on the forum. First forum member I`ve met.

Hope everyone had a good day also,cheers,Everett


----------



## shaygetz

Nice loc, John...:smilie_daumenpos:



DonR said:


> Wasn't the reason for the cab forward to relieve the crew
> of stack smoke?
> 
> Don


Yes...the SP had long tunnels and snowsheds that had crews breathing thru handkerchiefs and later gas masks to avoid suffocation from the smoke. At first the crews hated them because of fears of hitting oil trucks at RR crossings with the train crew in the line of fire. Dearly loved by the crews when they were retired, it was noted that not one loco ever hit an oil truck their entire career.

The deck in the center was known to crews as the "monkey porch" for the large number of hobos that would travel there. When this was discovered, they moved to the rear on the tender. The drawback was in the winter...these beasts drew water on the fly from 1/2 mile long troughs between the rails. Once full, the excess water would wash over the deck and beam, soaking the 'bos. In the sub-zero weather, the water would freeze rather quickly, freezing the 'bo to the tender beams. Because the crews were so far forward, they couldn't hear the screams of the men frozen to the back of the tender, where they would eventually freeze to death, only to be found stuck fast to the tender in the yards and service tracks later.

RIVET COUNTER WARNING: Over the twin stacks they installed a splitter vane to deflect the smoke chuffs to either side. The chuffing was powerful enough to pop roof boards off of the wooden snowsheds, leaving them in tatters until maintenance crews came around to replace them...THIS one is missing that detail...doh!  ...END OF RIVET COUNTER WARNING.


----------



## D1566

image by martinperry77, on Flickr

image by martinperry77, on Flickr


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking locomotive, love all the red on the running gear! European stuff has such a different look than the US RR gear.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> RIVET COUNTER WARNING: Over the twin stacks they installed a splitter vane to deflect the smoke chuffs to either side. The chuffing was powerful enough to pop roof boards off of the wooden snowsheds, leaving them in tatters until maintenance crews came around to replace them...THIS one is missing that detail...doh!  ...END OF RIVET COUNTER WARNING.


So they did, found a couple of pictures of the model with a deflector, looks like a simple deflector mounted above. I'm assuming this turned horizontal in the sheds to deflect the stream?


----------



## DonR

John

It makes sense that the cab forward was an oil burner. But the design
of the tender seems the same as a coal burner. That front part looks
like the familiar coal bunker. Was there an additional oil tanker to 
carry fuel?

Don


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> So they did, found a couple of pictures of the model with a deflector, looks like a simple deflector mounted above. I'm assuming this turned horizontal in the sheds to deflect the stream?


That's all it was, a kind of splitter vane just to deflect the chuffs from going vertical. From what I've seen, there were no controls of any kind, they just kind of sat up there. Rivarossis put them on their models as well, giving me the opportunity to be a snooty ribbet counter for a moment...:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

DonR said:


> John
> 
> It makes sense that the cab forward was an oil burner. But the design
> of the tender seems the same as a coal burner. That front part looks
> like the familiar coal bunker. Was there an additional oil tanker to
> carry fuel?
> 
> Don


Nope, that tender has the water and the fuel oil.




shaygetz said:


> That's all it was, a kind of splitter vane just to deflect the chuffs from going vertical. From what I've seen, there were no controls of any kind, they just kind of sat up there. Rivarossis put them on their models as well, giving me the opportunity to be a snooty ribbet counter for a moment...:laugh::thumbsup:


 Looks like it would be pretty easy to add one if I get excited about really counting all the ribbets.


----------



## eljefe

shaygetz said:


> In the sub-zero weather, the water would freeze rather quickly, freezing the 'bo to the tender beams. Because the crews were so far forward, they couldn't hear the screams of the men frozen to the back of the tender, where they would eventually freeze to death, only to be found stuck fast to the tender in the yards and service tracks later.


Will you be adding frozen hobos to your loco, John?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No frozen hobos, this train runs in Hawaii.


----------



## Hutch

Can't keep up with the cool stuff you guys get but I got this box-o-trainstuff for free today from a co-worker. Looks like close to $40 worth of couplers plus a couple of motors and odds and ends.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Free is very good!


----------



## Hutch

Any idea what those motors might be good for?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hard to say, I keep small ones around for stuff like tiny fans, but those are more like drive motors for HO locomotives.


----------



## sanepilot

*looks like*

View attachment 29651
Hi,all..the motors look like one I bought off the train tender[Jeff] for a 1980 chessie lionel.
I got this off ebay Friday night and received it this morning from florida. fast shipping USPS.
Got scissors trucks on it so I need a pair of trucks with different couplers. Also need a small hook.I can bash a car for the trucks. Everybody have a good evening


----------



## Hutch

The motors ~1V and constant speed. I guess you could run these off of a D cell battery.


----------



## DonR

If the motors are dead dodos...built crates for 'em...they make
great flat car loads...huge electric motors or maybe a Generator
for the power plant. I got three in an old parts box that came with
a buy from an estate sale...one is crated, sitting on a loading platform,
another is already on a flatcar resting on skids with tie downs to
the car stake holes. The forth was on a diesel truck...I made my
track cleaning car of it.

Believe me, get ordinary sewing thread into those little holes was
as bad as threading a needle. 

Don


----------



## Gansett

Wish co-workers gave me stuff like that...but I'd have to get a job..hwell:


----------



## Hutch

I guess there are _some_ benefits to working. I still have a few more years of it to look forward to.


----------



## santafe158

Just picked up this little guy today to take to school with me in a couple weeks. It's one of the newer Bachmann 2-6-0's in their "sound value" HO line. It has DCC and a basic sound system and it runs, looks and sounds great. I've always preferred the O scale sound systems to the HO ones, but this one sounds awesome for such a little locomotive. The price wasn't too bad either at around $150 at my LHS (you can get them cheaper online of course)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice price for command and sound.


----------



## underthetire

Just got a GE44 ton spectrum new off eBay for 26.00. Seems to run pretty well for a Bachman.


----------



## john65002

Underthetire, was it a black one with a person inside?

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice price for command and sound.


For sure, but I don't run DCC and it seems to be acting up with my current power pack (not sure if it's the locomotive or the power pack). I want to look into getting a slightly better one next time I'm at a train show. This is going to be my last "major" train purchase for awhile since I'll be in school for the next 5 years.


----------



## Hutch

Rather than buying a power pack, why not a cheap used dcc controller? Then you would see how great that train runs and sounds. I have the same one and it runs very smooth at low speeds and the chuff and whistles sound great. If they come out with more steamers like this I'll be buying them.


----------



## santafe158

Hutch said:


> Rather than buying a power pack, why not a cheap used dcc controller? Then you would see how great that train runs and sounds. I have the same one and it runs very smooth at low speeds and the chuff and whistles sound great. If they come out with more steamers like this I'll be buying them.


We'll see what pops up first 

I figured I'd run it with my old one for now until the next local train show in November, and see what I can dig up there.

Any recommendations as to what types of inexpensive DCC controllers are out there?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Look in the sale forum here, there's a DCC system listed I believe.


----------



## Hutch

Watch the member to member sales and ebay for used dcc controller. Whatever pops up is good enough to start with if it's in your budget range. I don't have any personal experience with the low end controllers but I believe they all can run your train, control lights and sounds. You can get a better one later.


----------



## DonR

Forum member Don Trinko has a nice Bachmann complete
starter DCC set for sale here on the Forum at 60.00.

I have one like it...has been great for me tho there are
better ones by NCE and Digitrax but at much more $.

Don


----------



## Hutch

I would say that's about as good a deal as your going to find.:smilie_daumenpos: You could try to bargain a little.


----------



## santafe158

I'm impatient (too lazy to wait for something to ship). Out of curiosity, I went back to my LHS to try the locomotive on their test track with their power pack. Of course it ran fine, so I picked up one of the MRC 1370's they had in stock and it's running beautifully as it should. I can slowly bring up the power, the sounds kick in, the whistle blows and it starts moving. I think I'm all set for awhile now 

I think the problem was with my older MRC 1300 power pack. It seemed like it was acting up with my other locomotives as well.


----------



## underthetire

john65002 said:


> Underthetire, was it a black one with a person inside?
> 
> Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


No, it's a little n scale. Yellow with black. Mine are late steam/early diesels.


----------



## john65002

Not train related however something I love. It is a 1/10 Nitro RC truck. Whats new is the body. I did some custom work on it. Came clear in package and un cut. Painted it, drilled holes and I love it!

Diesels, nahh I like the classics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I have an "old new" item.  I had this K-Line Porter locomotive in the closet for a few months, it was stripped of electronics and was just waiting for the right time. I found the perfect tender to match it, and then I did a TMCC conversion to mate the two and add command capability.

Here's the K-Line Porter TMCC Conversion Project thread, and below is the finished product running down the rails.


----------



## California RailFan508

This book arrived in the mail today. Ordered it so I can verse myself in all-things model railroading (LIONEL) so I will be better prepared this fall when I start work on my future layout.


----------



## Ranger

just got back from the train show.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That there is a lot of buildings, you got all those?


----------



## Ranger

Yep, got all of them for $20.00


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice score. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch

That's a fantastic score!! Congrats.


----------



## Kwikster

Definitely gotta get my camera fired up again, been busy adding many new things lately. Recent additions include, 364 log loader, 456 coal ramp, 3456 N&W coal dump car (didn't come with ramp  ) 394 search light tower KW and many more pieces. Making me long for getting my place situated for my tables. Planning around 6x16ish space. 

Carl


----------



## Hutch

Got one more car to go with my HO Polar Express. Looks like the top is clear. What's that about? I'll be painting it anyway.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's an odd feature, never saw one with a clear top.  Good thing you're painting it!


----------



## DonR

Very nice car Hutch.

Unusual large window arrangement. Is it a diner or one with Roomettes?
There seems to be a rest room mid car also.

Could this have been a distributor 'demonstrator' to show off interior
appointments at train shows? The reason for the see thru roof.

Don


----------



## cv_acr

I had a Rivarossi car once along time ago, and when you pull the roof out, the roof and windows are actually all a one-piece casting. That's why it's clear. All of the window glass and the roof is one piece, and the body sides and floor is another piece. The whole model is basically two pieces not including the trucks/wheels/couplers.

It's not some sort of special "show model" or anything; they're all like this.

Once the roof it painted it doesn't matter anyway. It's only noticeable because it's and unpainted, undecorated model.


----------



## Hutch

Thanks guys. It says it's a PC Rivarossi 1/87 1920s Heavyweight Diner. 
I can't wait to start the painting but I've got to get my layout done first.


----------



## Hutch

*Got this one today also.*

It's an Observation car. Not sure if it's all there or not. The seller had this to say


> It appears to be complete but I can not be positive because it has been opened.


 It was really cheap so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## norgale

With a nice interior in the car a see through roof would be nice to show it off. Since it's very unusual I think I'd keep it like it is. pete


----------



## Ranger

Picked these up at the flea market today.


----------



## apoc444

*My daughter found me some stuff on craigslist*

She called and said she got me a couple things to go with my layout
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## California RailFan508

These from my local model railroading store (for my layout):

(Full list below, taken from my layout thread):



> *1. #3414 Southern Pacific "Bloody Nose" GP-9 w/LEGACY (LIONEL) x1
> 2. LIONEL FasTrack (Roughly 75 pieces of track, including O-60 turns)
> 3. Southern Pacific Extended View Caboose (K-Line) x1
> 4. Western Pacific P.F.E Reefer (K-Line) x1
> 5. Southern Pacific Work Train Flatcar (goes with K-Line SP Crane that I already own) (K-Line) x1
> 6. Lube/Maintenance Kit (LIONEL) x1
> 7. Premium Smoke Fluid (LIONEL) x1
> 8. Red/Black Terminal Wire (LIONEL) x2*


----------



## morrjr

Found this BNIB Bachmann Spectrum Climax with DCC and Tsunami sound for just under $200, and I couldn't resist. It should be here by the end of the week, along with five used Roundhouse log cars with real wood logs. 

The real Moore Keppel #6 Climax that was the basis for this HO model is currently being restored for the Cass Scenic Railroad in Cass, West Virginia. Restoration is expected to be completed either in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## Prospect193

morrjr said:


> Found this BNIB Bachmann Spectrum Climax with DCC and Tsunami sound for just under $200, and I couldn't resist. It should be here by the end of the week, along with five used Roundhouse log cars with real wood logs.
> 
> The real Moore Keppel #6 Climax that was the basis for this HO model is currently being restored for the Cass Scenic Railroad in Cass, West Virginia. Restoration is expected to be completed either in 2014 or 2015.


One of my favorite Locos!!!

Pat


----------



## Ranger

got these today.


----------



## eljefe

Looks like a real shopping spree here!


----------



## BillCN

Nice Daughter!!:appl:

PS
I sure wish someone could tell me what settings I should make on my computer, so I dont have to scroll back and forth to see those BIG pictures.


----------



## apoc444

that climax is sweet


----------



## Kwikster

Here's a few of my recent acquisitions. In addition to the pictured items I also snagged a few MPC/LTI era 6464 sized box cars in C&O livery, which I'll post a bit later.
456 coal ramp, needs tlc.


364 lumber loader, not in bad shape. Mostly a good cleaning.


KW in need of some tlc, power cord, whistle and rh throttle handles. On the plus side the rollers looked really good. Will pick up a set anyway just to be sure.


----------



## mnp13

Got a couple "new" billboards in the mail yesterday. Vintage advertising is cool... And SO non-PC


----------



## Dano

Got this 2046 in the mail yesterday. It came with a couple of non-whistling tenders and three postwar rolling stock and some others in various stages of decay! Now that I have cleaned it inside and out and tightened all the screws and straightened the drive bars and reshaped the valve gear linkage it runs like a top puffing smoke and all. A good way to pass a morning.


----------



## Cprail43

I haven't posted in a while, so here are my two newest purchases.
Two latest run Athearn RTR AC4400CWs in the CP "Dual Flags" scheme. Numbers are 9504 and 9502. Both with light weathering.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good guys, more motive power coming into the shop.


----------



## sbeck80

Got one of these big guys coming. Broadway Limited AC6000.


----------



## Evan

sbeck80 said:


> Got one of these big guys coming. Broadway Limited AC6000.


That'll be fun to play with!


----------



## Deano715

Finally broke down and bought a quality locomotive. I just received an N scale Kato GE C44-9W. BNSF road name with the "swoosh" paint job. Breaking it in just now and I love it already.


----------



## sanepilot

*train cars*

Hi,all..Been watching 10 n gauge cars for 2 months. $9.00 each. been tempted but boy am I glad I waited.stopped at a yard sale today and asked the man about train stuff and he sold me a complete n gauge southern pacific train minus the motorized engine for practically nothing.Here is a pic of the dummy engine.I also got 3 tankers and a caboose.also a horse drawn fire wagon n scale. have a good sunday,Everett
View attachment 29976


----------



## shaygetz

That loco was part of a premium given out by Readers Digest to their subscribers. 

http://bobsmodelworks.com/2008/01/high-speed-n-scale-southern-pacific-gp-38-dummy/

You'll find that it will not fit on N gauged track well and that the trucks barely swivel, if at all. They and the cars that came with them are great fodder to play with and modify for the adventurous...you'll find that the tank cars are almost a drop in fit to early Bachmann N scale tank cars, which is probably the source of the original molds.

http://bobsmodelworks.com/2009/04/h...s-n-scale-2-bay-hopper-and-container-gondola/


----------



## sanepilot

*junk*

:smilie_daumenneg:Tnx,shay..I`ve throwed better junk than that away.I just got thru trying it on my n gauge track. They won`t hook to my engines. They got solid couplers.I didn`t mike the wheels but they are a tad narrower. The wheels will swivel a little but you have to force them. I`m not a n gauge man anyway. Probably if you had the track that came with it,you`d be o.k.I`ll go back to looking for more n gauge cars and engines.


Tomorrow is Monday[here anyway]have a good week,Everett


----------



## shaygetz

Sorry about that...if it's any consolation, those HO trolleys I point out in my blog got me at a yards sale for $3 years ago...not a painful sting, but a sting nonetheless...shoulda opened the box I tells meself...:thumbsup:


----------



## sbeck80

Rounding out my large diesels. Just got my Broadway Limited AC6000. Probably my heaviest engine yet! I'm really surprised by the weight of this one.


----------



## cole226

these were delivered last week. i've been to the cottage for 2 weeks, getting anxious to get home and check them out. sold as new; never run.:sold:

B&O E6 /tmcc
B&O heavyweight 4 pk.


----------



## BillCN

*Just some more Kijiji "junk"!*

.
Just some more Kijiji "junk"!
.


----------



## trainguru

If that's "Junk" these days, then I wish I had that stuff right this second!


----------



## BillCN

It was all laid out and individually priced for about $80. I got the whole lot for $50.
New tressel kit looks interesting, 3 boxes of cast abutments, turntable(works)
a few buildings...a handful of terminal blocks...
....3 old steamers...need a little TLC, but I think they will live to steam again!


----------



## BillCN

*A little more...*

.
I REALLY have to stop going to sales!

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Look at all those projects you have to work on now!


----------



## BillCN

Yup.
Should keep me busy for the winter...at least!


----------



## rrgrassi

*Leslie RS-2M*

It's not real with out pics right?

This replaces the Nathan P3 that never showed up. I did get a refund though!

Oh, and this one does work!!!


----------



## golfermd

So cool! So, when are you going to mount those beasties on you model loco?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I need that set for my car, that should clear the road!


----------



## Big Ed

Mount them on your porch, slow down the speeders. :thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13

I bet it's LOUD!


----------



## rrgrassi

Well, I need to get the proper fitting for my air compressor. This uses a 1/2 in fitting, and the compressor has a 3/8' additional output along with the 1/4 inch. Just a matter of changing out the port.

I was able to get them to sound using the little blow gun that uses a rubber tip, that reduces to 1/8". Not real loud, but it did sound good!

Big Ed! Good idea on the porch!!!

Gunrunner...I did think about getting some for the truck, but since it is illegal to blast them on the road...well, that went that idea!


----------



## Big Ed

rrgrassi said:


> Well, I need to get the proper fitting for my air compressor. This uses a 1/2 in fitting, and the compressor has a 3/8' additional output along with the 1/4 inch. Just a matter of changing out the port.
> 
> I was able to get them to sound using the little blow gun that uses a rubber tip, that reduces to 1/8". Not real loud, but it did sound good!
> 
> Big Ed! Good idea on the porch!!!
> 
> Gunrunner...I did think about getting some for the truck, but since it is illegal to blast them on the road...well, that went that idea!


If you mount them on your porch, install a heavy duty guard rail in front of your house. :laugh:

My buddy had them on his 18 wheeler and blew them at a car that cut in front of him.....
the car ran right off the road into a ditch. :laugh: They worked good. He had a separate air tank just for blowing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

darned truckers!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I had "normal" air horns on a car in the 80's, and they were *LOUD*! I had a small air tank and battery powered compressor, I got only about three seconds before I had to let the compressor catch up again. 

It's hard to imagine being up close to that beast when it gets a blast of air!


----------



## rrgrassi

They sounded good, but not real loud using the blow gun. 

I have to get a regulator, dryer, valve, and the fittings.


----------



## sawgunner

A start back into HO


----------



## sbeck80

My last engine purchase for a while:


----------



## cole226

*4-4-2 with heavyweights*

lionel B&O pieces i picked up couple weeks ago
E6 Atlantic








Heavyweight 4pk








looks like the HWs will have to keep moving, don't think they will clear on some curves:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like you got the whole passenger train.


----------



## cole226

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks like you got the whole passenger train.


yea, but the big heavyweights don't fit my layout. madisons work fine, but these guys not so much. going to have to call out the track crew or the train merchant.

got loco/tender, and 4pk cars all unrun for 1/2 price of one.
somebody was sleeping


----------



## Dano

These were waiting for me on my return from 'Vegas.


I still have to give them a tune-up and give them a run around the shop track.


----------



## mnp13

I love the look of the second one!


----------



## Southern

How old are those? They are great looking.


----------



## Dano

I think that they are early '50s and late '30s. I like the Art Deco loco as well. It really needs a better design of tender to go with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's actually the tender that came with that locomotive.


----------



## Southern

*Score,*

this was just to good to pass up. Now I just have to want for it to show up.

HO - Walthers Cornerstome 90' Turntable & Motor NIB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Walthers-Cornerstome-90-Turntable-Motor-NIB-/281167864772?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ao37WycxGmplXOx65a9lHBg8QPM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A TT is always a neat addition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dano

I know John, but they don't come much plainer. I think that I will put a 2046 behind it, especially if I want to drag some stock behind it, I don't have anything that will couple to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The typical way to deal with the pre-war couplers is to have one car to connect behind the tender that has one of each type coupler.


----------



## Ranger

Newest addition to the layout


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The typical way to deal with the pre-war couplers is to have one car to connect behind the tender that has one of each type coupler.


I think that I like this solution better!


----------



## Southern

Ranger are you going to paint it? LOL I have two UP engines myself.


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> Ranger are you going to paint it? LOL I have two UP engines myself.


No it's going to stay a Union Pacific engine. A part of my layout is modeled after the CSX yard in Apex. Often times there is a UP engine sitting in the siding.


----------



## Dano

The stop sign, does that have something to do with switching at that point?


----------



## Southern

I heard that CSX has bought some UP engines and is returning the ones that they have been leasing.


----------



## norgale

The yellow color on the UP looks too light or is it my eyes? Maybe it's the way the pic was snapped. Pete


----------



## Ranger

norgale said:


> The yellow color on the UP looks too light or is it my eyes? Maybe it's the way the pic was snapped. Pete


It's the picture.


----------



## dannyrandomstate




----------



## sbeck80

dannyrandomstate said:


> View attachment 30328
> View attachment 30327


Nice!
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Southern

The Walthers 90' turntable came in the mail today. Now I just need to figure exactly where to put it.


----------



## norgale

90 feet? WOW! That's one big RR. Pete


----------



## Southern

I wanted the 130' but the 90' was a better fit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like at least one of those steamers will have a bit of trouble fitting onto the TT.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Got this bad boy earlier this week. I was down at MTH at the ASC Certification Class and they had a special deal for techs for these (only one, sad to say), so I picked it up. This is your ZW on steroids, 400W of power.


----------



## Hutch

Are you friends with Tim The Toolman? RRRR RRRR RRRR More power!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Tim is my best friend! I was sad to see that show go off.


----------



## lears2005

This is kinda train related it will allow me to make the motors that I have fit my blue box locomotives got it at a yard sale this morning


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, wish I was knowledgeable enough to use one.


----------



## Dano

It has an on-off switch, that's all you need to know John.


----------



## Ranger

Got this today.


----------



## Southern

it is named after me
3 bottles of glue?


----------



## Ranger

Southern said:


> it is named after me
> 3 bottles of glue?


LOL! yep always need glue


----------



## Fifer

It is with a great sense of satisfaction that I post these pictures after installing (almost) all of the detail parts that come in the box on these N Scale Fox Valley GP60M and GP60B.
It takes alt on patients and time as well as several #78 and 80 drill bits but the results are great.
I also got all the decoders in and have broken them in in both directions for a couple hours. PS when you remove the shell BE SURE to give them a quick lube on the motor ends as well as worm gear ends.
Here are the pictures.





































Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking set!


----------



## Deano715

Beautiful Mike. Good job!


----------



## Fifer

Thanks Guys , I will give them a workout at the club this week. Fair Time!

Mike


----------



## Fifer

Here is a short video of the GP60m on the layout.

http://youtu.be/Z1_DcJ33580

Mike


----------



## Dano

Some nice looking power there, Mike.
A couple of Berks rolled into the shop this morning:

And to add more weight to my theory that locos always fall right corner down:


----------



## sbeck80

This arrived today:


----------



## morrjr

I received this Bachmann B&O EM-1 in today's mail, and I immediately installed the special EM-1 Tsunami sound card I received in the mail Saturday. The EM-1 looks great with my ExactRail wagontop box cars and my period-appropriate Spring Mills Depot I-12 caboose. Now all I need is more freight cars.  Pic is from the Bachmann web site.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That Heritage unit is sweet!!!


----------



## Ranger

Both great looking engines


----------



## Fifer

morrjr said:


> I received this Bachmann B&O EM-1 in today's mail, and I immediately installed the special EM-1 Tsunami sound card I received in the mail Saturday. The EM-1 looks great with my ExactRail wagontop box cars and my period-appropriate Spring Mills Depot I-12 caboose. Now all I need is more freight cars.  Pic is from the Bachmann web site.


Oh that EM-1 runs sweet.

Mike


----------



## morland

sbeck80 said:


> This arrived today:


J E A L O U S!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Beautiful engines!


----------



## D1566

image by martinperry77, on Flickr


----------



## norgale

All nice engines. That UP Heritage color scheme is cool. I hadn't seen that before. Pete


----------



## morrjr

Got this book to go along with the Bachmann B&O EM-1 I got last week. I met one of the authors of the book, Thomas Dixon Jr., at a train show last winter.


----------



## golfermd

Purchased originally as a CP RS-3, but bought this PRR shell:










I didn't have to install the antenna. They did a beautiful job:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, I added a PRR piece to my fleet, this is the Williams scale brass T1 Duplex. A couple of quick shots, I have to decide if this is going to be PS/2 or TMCC now.


----------



## golfermd

Love the Sharks.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## trainguru

D1566 said:


> image by martinperry77, on Flickr


Nice Trainmaster. I'm a bit saddened... -


----------



## Dano

That is quite the beast, John. What radius does she navigate?


----------



## dannyrandomstate

John, that engine is absolutely beautiful!!!! 

I think I angered the post person today with the five boxes I received!! Oh, and the bag that had a shirt in it!! I'll get some pics up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys.  The locomotive is for O72 or larger curves, and I suspect larger it likes better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a "project" locomotive I've had for some time in a box. It came to me with the locomotive electronics stripped, including the smoke unit. The only thing it had was the motors. The attraction was it cost me $60 shipped to me, so I figured to put it back together one day. 

It had some linkage issues that I had to sort through. The tender need a step rebuilt, but when I opened up, there was a pleasant surprise, the RailSounds boards and motherboard were all in there.

I was planning on a PS/2 conversion, but since I already had a head start, I decided to go with TMCC and the ERR Cruise Commander. Some time passed, and after installing a new smoke unit, new LED lighting all around, a smoke chuff control board, and of course the ERR Cruise Commander, I have a working locomotive. For around $200 total I have a nice K-Line Allegheny that has very nice detailing, excellent sound, and will probably pull stumps.


----------



## norgale

I like the Shark nose. It has three holes in the front so it must be made by Buick. Ha!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's the "Buick" of locomotives.  I did get a chuckle out of the look. Note that there was at least three different variations of the T1 Duplex, I believe the portholes appeared on the first version as I recall.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Here's a couple things I've managed to pick up.


----------



## sbeck80

dannyrandomstate said:


> Here's a couple things I've managed to pick up.
> 
> View attachment 30920
> 
> 
> View attachment 30921


Nice!


----------



## sbeck80

Got another ACe:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice stuff guys, thanks for keeping the economy going.


----------



## norgale

I wish I knew how to fix these pictures so they will fit on my screen. Loading pics with the site system makes them so large they are way off the monitor. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pete,

When you're viewing a thread with large pictures, try this.

Hold *Ctrl *and press the minus (*-*) key several times. The display will zoom out. When you're done looking at the pictures, hold *Ctrl *and press the plus (*+*) key the same number of times and the screen is back to normal.


----------



## golfermd

Shweet! :smilie_daumenpos: Love the cab forward. Have never really looked to closely at them before. Interesting tender layout and design.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Cab Forwards are oil burners, the platform on the back of the locomotive is for maintenance and I guess picnics.  I have the same locomotive in O-gauge, they are a cool and unusual design.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That Ace is saaaaweet!!!!

Picnics!!! HAHAHAHA!!! You know..... I might just have to do that now.


----------



## Dano

I bought this Pacific from a fellow in Florida. It looks and runs great. This modern Pacific is better suited for all day running than my post-war stuff. It will probably be the Christmas display power if I can't snag a 'General' type for a reasonable price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lionel RR Club locomotive on classic tubular track, can't get better than that!


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lionel RR Club locomotive on classic tubular track, can't get better than that!


Oh oh. Is this when I should admit to already starting the repaint on the tender before slapping on some CN Railway decals?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Blasphemy!  What's this world coming to.


----------



## flyboy2610

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Blasphemy!  What's this world coming to.


When you try to tell most people what this world is coming to, they refuse to believe it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

flyboy2610 said:


> When you try to tell most people what this world is coming to, they refuse to believe it.


I don't believe it!!!! HAHAHAH!!! :laugh:

Got this! Now there is one more to round out the collection. I'm not saying I will be done buying stuff. Like that would ever happen!


----------



## Dano

My new Pacific:


Still have to run her around the track. I may do some cosmetics to the body shell, I have a K4 ready to be a doner.


----------



## rogruth

What parts did you use to change a 2037 2-6-4 into a 4-6-2 and where did you get them?
Were any alterations needed or was this just a screwdriver job?

This is not a criticism.I like it.


----------



## Dano

I appreciate your interest.
I took the front truck from a 2055 and shortened the wheel base by about a quarter of an inch to move the rear axle forward to provide clearance between the truck wheels and drivers. I drilled and tapped a mounting hole in the cross member to mount it to with a longer mounting screw to allow the truck to reach the rails. I reshaped the rear of the truck frame to provide some clearance with the inner chassis.
I took off the mounting hook on the bearing plate.
The inside of the steam cylinders had to be cut away just inside the rods to make room for the wheels to traverse. 
The rear truck was donated by a 2026 and just bolted right on. 
I would like to do this mod to a K4 but there would be a lot more monkeying around with the front end although it may be possible.
It has enough clearance to navigate 0-27 curves so it should have no problem with my 0-31. Less of the cylinders could be cut away if it were to only be used on greater curves which would make the mod much easier. I have to break it down and clean and lube it before I can try it out (I can't remember if I have actually tried to run this since I bought it!).
Dan.


----------



## rogruth

Thank you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Interesting mod, something I'd have never thought of doing.


----------



## sbeck80

dannyrandomstate said:


> I don't believe it!!!! HAHAHAH!!! :laugh:
> 
> Got this! Now there is one more to round out the collection. I'm not saying I will be done buying stuff. Like that would ever happen!
> 
> View attachment 31065


Nice! You have good taste.


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Interesting mod, something I'd have never thought of doing.


And why would you, John? There is no reason to! The new Pacific that I bought is basically a Hudson with the rear truck swapped for a single axle truck, making it probably more of a scale Pacific compared to a scale Hudson, at least in length totally disregarding any details such as valve gearing etc. Which come to think of it is what I have done! 
Dan.
I got it running around the track but it bangs out going through the cross-over so I am going to have to add a tender pick-up and see if that cures it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A couple of new arrivals at John's RR, one just got here, the other one was in a box waiting for me to fix it, now that they're both functional, it's time for show and tell. 

These are both K-Line products, the A5 and the E8 A-A pair.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

sbeck80 said:


> Nice! You have good taste.


Nothing but the best! 

John, those E-8's are beautiful. I never realized O had came that far in detail.


----------



## Dano

How long is that pair, John, about three feet? Mighty fine!
Dan.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys. K-Line made some nice stuff, too bad they're gone. The A-A pair is indeed just about three feet long Dan, they are true 1:48 scale sized units.


----------



## norgale

John are there any videos posted for your layout? You have some fascinating rolling stock and I like to see some of it running. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Right now, my home layout is carpet central, waiting for a room to clear out.  The last pictures are on the club layout, we do have videos posted on Facebook of a lot of stuff running, including some of mine.


----------



## Dano

I did some tweaking to the Pacific and added a pick-up to the tender and away we go.

Seems to take awhile for this vid to get started but it does work after a fashion!


----------



## golfermd

Love the antennas on those 8's. Walthers sells an F-7A with them installed as well.


----------



## Dano

After seeing what Mountains and Northerns were going for I thought that if I was to ever have one I would have to get creative. So a result:



I took a few pic whilst in the process this time. Actually there is not too much material that has to be hogged out between the cylinders, I took out more than was needed. The truck has to have the wheel base shortened and a new truck plate made and held on with screws so that it can be mounted after the boiler screw is put in. Now I have two Hudsons waiting for new trucks! I should have ordered more.
Factory front end:

After some hogging and fitting:


The adjustments to the truck:

This is not all that difficult of a conversion and if I set up my milling attachment it would look a lot prettier. I also added another wire to plug into the tender that I wired for extra pick-up. Now to see if it will run around the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Correct my misimpression, but is the rod on the left side assembled 90 degrees off?

Here's your picture.









Here's a picture of another one I found on the web.


----------



## dm9249

Got these from my dad's basement a little while back. Most are in good shape, just missing some parts here and there.


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Correct my misimpression, but is the rod on the left side assembled 90 degrees off?
> 
> Here's your picture.
> 
> View attachment 31283
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of another one I found on the web.
> 
> View attachment 31284


Fixed it, John! The broken push rod will take a bit longer.
Dan.


----------



## Dano

It runs!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dano said:


> It runs!


We could expect nothing less.


----------



## dm9249

Found this in my old room at my parents house. It was always a part of my hockey collection of randomness, but now has a home in my growing new collection of rolling stock.


----------



## golfermd

Very cool! :thumbsup: Originally from Jackson.


----------



## dm9249

Picked up all of this at the Gibraltar Trade Center show in Mt. Clemens, MI over the weekend:


----------



## norgale

Nice group of train stuff. I like the old time passenger cars. Pete


----------



## dlbraly

neat stuff


----------



## dlbraly

seabilliau said:


> I just can't get enough BEEF. I love these things. Can't explain why but these Santa Fe's are beautiful.


I agree


----------



## dlbraly

MAN, a lot of pages here. 
You guys have some really cool stuff.


----------



## Dano

The test run of a new Northern. The previous Northern has become a Mountain. I have developed a new method of moving the steam chests forward and retaining the mounting engineering. Very little hogging of material is done with this method but new push-rods etc have to be made to the reach the steam chests.. This also gives a better proto look to the wheels and steam chest relationship. With this one I have completed the trilogy, Berkshire, Mountain and Northern. All that remains is cosmetics, the white piping visible is the beginning and I am thinking of adding feed-water heaters or compressors to help tell them apart and also to disguise the shorter boilers rather than make them longer by adding 3/8s of an inch or so.


----------



## sanepilot

*I like Bachmann*

Hi,all..Sent in a diesel Bachmann and they replaced it free with a GP38-2 CSX. Lifetime gaurantee.Thanks,Bachmann. Everybody have a good rest of week.:appl:

View attachment 31443


----------



## Dano

You did well to get a 'Lifetime', sometimes the replacement only has a year. At any rate it is hard to beat their policy.


----------



## Dano

I bought this nice 2046 and it arrived this morning. Did a little tweaking and took it for a spin. It looks great and runs beautifully, whistle works but it has a burnt out light and the smoker does not want to work so I may have to dig into the parts bin.

Smoker is trying to work, needs a longer consist to boost the voltage, the loco is too efficient.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Add some series diode pairs to the motor lead to drop some voltage, the smoke unit will get more voltage to run at a given speed.


----------



## Dano

Thanks John. If I put in a new bulb will that help?


----------



## Ranger

Got these today at the train show. Athearn GE's (both powered)








Got this too


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Those dash 9's are sweet! And seeing the building you reminded me of this...


----------



## Ranger

dannyrandomstate said:


> Those dash 9's are sweet! And seeing the building you reminded me of this...
> 
> View attachment 31481


Thanks! and i thought the same when i spotted that building today:laugh:


----------



## kix662003

I got my second new train set yesterday. I got the first one on December 25, 1956. Everything in between was used, usually in need of some TLC. I like that this train accelerates in increments of 1-mph and the Proto 3 sound. Surprisingly easy to set up and comes with Atlas Code 83 track on MTH plastic roadbed. One of my good friends bought the same set today and may get the track that came in my set. 










The dealer swapped the bright red caboose in the set for the darker red caboose from MTH. I like the color better.


----------



## golfermd

I see we have another PRR man in our midst.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dano said:


> Thanks John. If I put in a new bulb will that help?


Spent yesterday at the Phila Art Museum with the modular club. Quite a scene, we had a train layout in a room with about $750,000,000 worth of paintings. 

This is early in the day, right after the museum opened, the afternoon was a mob scene!


----------



## Big Ed

I am surprised that they let you set up in there.

And they didn't even have an old train picture.


----------



## dlbraly

thats neat


----------



## cole226

*museum*

did they make you turn off the smoke?:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ed, they didn't have to, common sense dictated that smoke in that room would be a really bad idea!


----------



## Dano

Whose idea was the centre module with the stone work? I think it is fantastic. Thinking outside the box (or module!).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was surprised they had is in there, obviously we were NOT using the smoke units on anything.  There was one painting, the farthest on the right, worth over $300,000,000 by itself, I couldn't figure out how to get it into my shipping crate.  I'm guessing all hell breaks loose if you try to take one of those off the wall. 

There is reflecting pool in the middle of the layout, so we had very little room to move around inside. However, amazing as it might seem, none of us managed to step into the water.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The arch bridge was Harry's masterpiece. That took some SERIOUS time to build, all of the stonework is hand carved out of plaster, I used to come down and find Harry sitting in front of that carving away on many nights.


----------



## cole226

*$300,000,000*

john,
that's why you need the SMOKE SCREEN!!

the layout, and the big arched bridge look great. i seen some of the old posts when the guys were working on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dano

Well John, my hat's off to Harry. That is one beauty of a module.


----------



## texmaster

2 years pre ordering MTH's first Big Boy HO train. Its here!!


----------



## Ranger

Nice engine texmaster!!


Got these HO scale Vintage Tyco and Lionel engines and cars. The best part.. it was all free!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## texmaster

Ranger said:


> Nice engine texmaster!!
> 
> 
> Got these HO scale Vintage Tyco and Lionel engines and cars. The best part.. it was all free!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> View attachment 31674



Wow great lot!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Good haul there!!!


----------



## RedManBlueState

Ranger said:


> Nice engine texmaster!!
> 
> 
> Got these HO scale Vintage Tyco and Lionel engines and cars. The best part.. it was all free!!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


Dude!! I had that Chattanooga Choo Choo when I was a kid. I had the 1979-80 set.
Looks like you're missing the flatcar with the pipes on it. Do you have the Maxwell House billboard/whistle?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Free is very nice!


----------



## Hutch

I have the Swift car. My daughter said " You have a train named after Taylor Swift. Cool"


----------



## Ranger

RedManBlueState said:


> Dude!! I had that Chattanooga Choo Choo when I was a kid. I had the 1979-80 set.
> Looks like you're missing the flatcar with the pipes on it. Do you have the Maxwell House billboard/whistle?


 No I didn't get the billboard/whistle


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Finally got around to taking pictures of my new BLI Y6Bs, along witth most of the rest of my layout. I just want to say, yes, I'm running EZ-Track, and yes, I'm running in what used to be my dad's woodworking shop. He hasn't used it in years, so the dust's pretty much all settled, and I do vacuum periodically as well. Sue me.

Now that that's out of the way, on to the pictures. First, my Y6Bs, and also my Challenger UP #3985 (needs CV tinkering after its old MRC decoder went south, and got replaced with a TSU-1000).







Yes, I know, I have Y6Bs pulling double-stacks. And, since this is MY railroad, they will continue to do so! :cheeky4:

This consist is 40 cars, which normally wouldn't be any trouble at all for one of these locos, but for the 4.1% grade on the elevated portion of my track. I also have a 35 car coal drag, plus passenger trains from the UP, Chessie system, and the Atlantic Coast Line. This mixed freight has a bit of everything, from double-stacks, to spine cars, coil cars, flat cars, tank cars, a small autorack, and even a torpedo car, for carrying molten metal. I also have assorted box cars that are not currently running. And yes, I even have a Schnabel car.









A little home team pride...



...and a lowly BLI USRA Light Pacific as a helper (hardly necessary, but I like to run it).



One thing about BLI is that they use a different speed curve than most other manufacturers. Since I don't know how to speed-match locomotives, I just run BLIs with BLIs. Of course, I just installed a TSU-1000 Medium Steam into my BLI USRA Atlantic Coast Line Light Mikado (little did I know it was only DCC-ready), and since I'd like to run it with my ACL Light Pacific, I'll have to learn how to speed-match them.

The track itself is about a 10' x 10' loop, with an elevated section, and about a 4.1% grade. Obviously I use Bachmann pylon sets (two graduated sets, with cardboard spacers to make the grade less steep, and a set of tall pylons for the elevated section. If you only use a single graduated set, the grade is over 6%!!!!). The maximum radius is 33.25", the minimum is 18", on the turnouts in the freight yard. There are a couple #4 turnouts for locomotive spur tracks, and the passenger tracks use #5 turnouts. It's all controlled from a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra, with UT4 and DT402R Loconet throttles added on.

I'm fairly pleased with the yard I was able to put together. It's got parallel tracks, long sidings for passenger trains, spur tracks for locomotives, water tenders, MoW and recovery equipment. It even has a turntable, which could be a bit bigger, so as to accomodate locomotives bigger than an Evolution series diesel, like my Pacifics, Mikados, Berkshires, and my Northern type.











Not bad for simple EZ-Track, I say. Maybe some day I can build a real layout.


----------



## broox

fs2k4pilot said:


> Not bad for simple EZ-Track, I say. Maybe some day I can build a real layout.


looks like a pretty real layout to me :thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610

As far as steam power pulling double stacked container trains, yes it has been done. Last weeks episode of "Trains and Locomotives" profiled the restored UP 3985. Very often, en route to its public relations assignments, UP will assign the 3985 and 844 to a freight manifest train. One segment of the show featured the 3985 pulling an 8,000 foot long double stack train for APL, _unassisted!_ So if anybody says steam doesn't do things like that today, tell them they're wrong!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pretty expansive layout there, looking good.  Like you say, it's your RR, so you can pull anything you like with your Y6Bs.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

flyboy2610 said:


> As far as steam power pulling double stacked container trains, yes it has been done. Last weeks episode of "Trains and Locomotives" profiled the restored UP 3985. Very often, en route to its public relations assignments, UP will assign the 3985 and 844 to a freight manifest train. One segment of the show featured the 3985 pulling an 8,000 foot long double stack train for APL, _unassisted!_ So if anybody says steam doesn't do things like that today, tell them they're wrong!:thumbsup:


I have the DVD that was made of that run by the 3985. I would love to get a look at her timetable tonnage rating for that stretch of track, because I didn't know that the Challengers could lift that much train over such a grade by themselves. IIRC, the Big Boys were only rated for about 5600 tons over Track 3 over Sherman Hill which was only 0.12% steeper than Archer Hill.


----------



## norgale

Hey pilot, looks like you have the makings of a very nice layout. Any plans for a table ect? Nice Schnable car too. That's the first one I've seen on somebodys layout. Get a big motor out of an old printer and set it up for a Schnable load. Impressive car. Thanks for the Y6b pics too and all the rest. Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

norgale said:


> Hey pilot, looks like you have the makings of a very nice layout. Any plans for a table ect? Nice Schnable car too. That's the first one I've seen on somebodys layout. Get a big motor out of an old printer and set it up for a Schnable load. Impressive car. Thanks for the Y6b pics too and all the rest. Pete


The Schnabel was made by Spectrum. They made it in three different color schemes. It doesn't seem entirely prototypical, in that the arms don't seem to have all the hydraulics for lifting and shifting the payload like it has now, but maybe those were added after the replica was made. I do wish the transformer payload for it was heavier, though. A LOT heavier.

As far as building benchwork, it's not out of the question, but it will be something of a trick building around the machinery and general clutter around the shop.


----------



## Hutch

I had the same problem. I got rid of everything and built the layout and when it's completed, I'm going to bring some of the rolling tool boxes back in and set them underneath. I also plan to have pull out work benches. The only things that won't come back in are the dust makers. I like working with hand planes and chisels.


----------



## norgale

You already have the bug for which there is no cure so if there's a will you'll find a way. Happens every time. Ha! Rusty Cuda is a prime example of total trainaholicism. Guess I am too come to think about it. Pete


----------



## morland

fs2k4pilot said:


> As far as building benchwork, it's not out of the question, but it will be something of a trick building around the machinery and general clutter around the shop.


I went to my first train club meeting and the layout is built around a an old car! It was pretty cool, goes to show you can build a layout almost anywhere. Also in the second picture is the veranda turbine that I got...it's a little blurry as it was going around the layout and I was using my iPhone to take the picture.

-Trever

The car is on the inside to the right of the tracks...you can just see the roof.








The car roof is visible to the left of the tracks. BTW, the layout was at eye level so that is why you can barely see the car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice club, where is it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the new additions, it was a group buy! These are all MTH PS/2 locomotives, all are in excellent condition with no signs of ever running. They were just too good a deal to pass up, so I bought the whole bunch! 

*RailKing NYC L-3 Mohawk*










*RailKing NYC 6-4-6 Dreyfuss*










*RailKing Imperial UP 4-8-4 FEF Northern*










*RailKing BNSF SD70ACE*










This is a brief video of them, love the whistle on the FEF!


----------



## morland

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice club, where is it?


Crooked Rails is the club name and they are based out of Little Rock, Ar. They are a modular club that meet at a members house who has several buildings one of which is used for the storage of some of the club modules.

The picture with the veranda running still has all of it's buildings packed up from the previous train show so it looks naked. Here is a picture below of the same section at the train show.


----------



## Dano

Nice batch of locos, John. (my world: Can you make them go faster Mr.? Please Mr. please?) I will stop drooling now and go back to my loco bashing projects!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks Dano.  I wanted to get them all out on the tracks without any crashes. Besides, if they go fast, you can't see them as well.


----------



## cole226

CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY AT JOHN'S HOUSE


----------



## norgale

Heh Heh! John got more toys than anyone this year. Ya have to admit though,it's nice stuff. That 4-8-8-4 must be on the back burner now. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have more projects than time nowadays. I'm also doing repairs for Henning's Trains, and this is the busy season. Everyone is digging out their trains and wanting to get them running.


----------



## sanepilot

*video*

Hey,John,now I am jealous of you.That is the nicest bunch of engines I`ve ever laid eyes on. Very cool. Tnx for sharing,Everett:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I started out just wanting to buy the FEF, but the deal was so good that I just took them all!  Since I drove up, I also didn't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## morrjr

I got this Bowser ALCO C630 today from modeltrainstuff.com (standard catalog pic from Bowser). It's kind of a unique loco for the C&O - only four of these units were delivered to them (all in 1967), and all were sold to Australia in 1974. Note the Hi-Ad trucks, not common on most C630s.


----------



## trainguru

*trainguru's New Trains - Part 1!*

Well, here's part one of my fab weekends (the last two) of trains! These are the American Locomotives. To come are the British, French, and the kits (I have an Orient Express now!!! - ). Take a look:


----------



## Dano

I bought this bagged out loco for parts. I thought that it didn't look too bad so I spent part of the afternoon cleaning it up. Reshaped the frame to prevent the pilot shorting and away we went. The smoker is good, it still needs a new bulb and a steam-chest screw to complete it. The e-unit could use an over-haul (a bit dirty) but I am hoping that use will brighten it up.


----------



## trainguru

*trainguru's New Trains - Part 2! - Agetha Christie, there's been a...*

Murder on the "Orient Express," or "Fleche d' Or ," if you will. This particular locomotive, is a model of the last steam locomotive to pull the Golden Arrow's French. This locomotive still survives in France.

Le tren!









SNCF 231K No. 82 (by Jouef)









The Baggage Car (by Lima)









The 2nd Class Pullman (made by Jouef)









Les Voiture-Lit's (Jouef, Jouef, and Fleishmann)









Would the management be so kind, as to add more flags to the panel? I'd prefer to use le drapeau de français s'il vous plaît?


----------



## norgale

Wee Wee! Ha! Pete


----------



## coupman35

*A few more loco*

Well found a few more loco to add to my layout 4 CN gp40 and a CP rail .Feebay founf good deal.


----------



## trainguru

*How to spell in French! Lesson One: "Yes Yes!"*



norgale said:


> Wee Wee! Ha! Pete


It's not "Wee Wee" Pete, it's "Oui Oui!" - :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

cole226 said:


> CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY AT JOHN'S HOUSE


Christmas is all year long at Johns house. 
Don't you know he is Santa Claus? 

Put your suit on and show them John.


----------



## Dano

This 2056 unit arrived Friday. I did not have one of these in good shape (especially the tender) so it is a keeper. A Berk arrived this morning, a 726RR. I will be hacking into the shell tomorrow! Heavy mods to make it resemble a CNR Northern (just can't afford one of those beautiful scale brass pieces).


----------



## trainguru

NO! Do Toronto, Hamilton and Buffalo!!! It's more realistic Dano.


----------



## Dano

trainguru said:


> NO! Do Toronto, Hamilton and Buffalo!!! It's more realistic Dano.


Did they have any steam bigger than a Hudson?


----------



## trainguru

A pair of Berkshires- only ones ever used in Canada, but they also got an ex-NYC Hudson for passenger services too.


----------



## trainguru

*Dano:*

If you can get it, get the Winter 2013 issue of Classic Trains, and take a look at page 55, they have a picture of a TH&B Hudson!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

One last pick up before the move.


----------



## coupman35

nice score Dany where you get all that


----------



## santafe158

I haven't posted here in awhile and can't remember if I showed these things off when I got them awhile back.

Bachmann Sound Value 2-6-0 with DCC and basic soundtraxx decoder. Great little engine for the price


And this started as a Bachmann undecorated GE 45 tonner that I recieved last christmas, however I had a friend of mine custom paint it to loosely resemble the one I work around on the railroad I volunteer on (seen in the background)


----------



## dannyrandomstate

ebay. I really only got it for a few engines, not to say the rest is garbage but they'll probably end up in the project box. And the extra parts will be put to use also. But the price I picked it up for I couldn't refuse it.


----------



## norgale

Nice looking SantaFe. Get some 1/16th yellow pin striping tape for the chevrons on the sides of the 45 tonner. Otherwise a perfect match. Nice work.
Danny you da man. That's an impressive purchase there with lots of interesting parts and pieces in the group. That will keep you busy for awhile. Pete


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That switcher and 2-6-0 are sweet! I was never really a fan of steam until recently. It's slowly growing on me. 

The sad part is the box will stay packed up for a couple weeks. But then the fun starts!


----------



## santafe158

Thanks. When I brought my model into the shop to show the one mechanic I pointed out that it wasn't 100% correct yet and was handed a can of yellow paint to fix the handrails on the real one. He was kidding of course so the model is still wrong.


----------



## rrgrassi

IHC Premier dual motor GG1 painted in the Bicentennial colors that Conrail used in 1976.


----------



## erkenbrand

It was a good day at the RIT Tiger Tracks train show. 

I added the missile platform and target car to my rocket / missile collection.

Much to my surprise, I found the Keystone Train Station that matches my Keystone Fire Station. The train station has a little album that's supposed to play station announcements when you crank the handle. Although the handle is there, the needle / speaker is missing. It should be easy enough to cobble one together.

I also found the Glendale station along with a Marx water tower with box. 

Yup, a good day all around.


----------



## BK R

BK Rail got a new steamer recently.






Runs well, great sound and "pulls like a train" (as we used to say in the transport industry)


----------



## sanepilot

*new stuff*

Hey,Erk..I like that rocket launcher.It`s cool. Course so is everything else.I`ve picked up a few goodies in the last week which I`ll post tomorrow. My pics didn`t turn out..

Have a good sunday,sanepilot:thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff, all around. I just bought the target car and missile launcher too. The remake though. Can't wait to test it out! And i haven't read any good Sci Fi in a dog's age!


----------



## mnp13

erkenbrand said:


> It was a good day at the RIT Tiger Tracks train show.
> 
> I added the missile platform and target car to my rocket / missile collection.
> 
> Much to my surprise, I found the Keystone Train Station that matches my Keystone Fire Station. The train station has a little album that's supposed to play station announcements when you crank the handle. Although the handle is there, the needle / speaker is missing. It should be easy enough to cobble one together.
> 
> I also found the Glendale station along with a Marx water tower with box.
> 
> Yup, a good day all around.


How were the prices in general? I'm going to try to get there early tomorrow!!!


----------



## sjm9911

Where is it, I'm not that far away, I hope!


----------



## erkenbrand

I have the missile launching car too, and have been building a missile / rocket collection for my next layout. With those and my tin toy collection, I'm creating a sci-fi area. 

I just finished reading 'Steel World' by B.V. Larson. Lots of fun if you like future, military sci-fi.

Michelle - the prices were pretty good overall. Definitely comparison shop. There's one guy there who has a good selection, but he's always a bit more expensive than everybody else. Tomorrow, you should be able to find good deals since it's easier to sell the stuff than pack it out.


----------



## sanepilot

*new stuff to me*

View attachment 32485


View attachment 32486
Hey,people.. I gotta me a brand new in the box Rail Master train with real smoke,whistle,lights,battery operated and 12 feet of track.. Has station platform,little people, and trees.Circa:1980. My 11 year girlfriend from up north sent it to me.About March or April,I definitely gotta go up north.Her grandpa told she lives close to the fostoria rail park. WOW. Also picked up a coupla steel trestles. Have a good week,sanepilot-- tnx for looking


----------



## mnp13

Two switch controllers. The other stuff I really liked was over priced. But now I know what to look for!


----------



## norgale

Watch out Michelle your on the brink of the dreaded trainacosis syndrom. That's how it starts, a car here a station there and pretty soon your hopelessly involved with trains. Just ask Rusty Cuda about it. Pete


----------



## mnp13

I have to admit, I almost bought a barrel loader (but car and loader together were way over what I wanted to pay.)

There was an American Flyer log loader that I LOVED that was part of one of the layouts. And a sawmill that was pretty cool too. I'm assuming that AF accessories get along with Lionel layouts??


----------



## rogruth

I think most AF accessories that do not depend on the trackas part of its activation will work with Lionel stuff.I have a friend that uses an AF log loader and coal loader on his Lionel Layout.Prewar AF was O gauge but I was really thinking about the post war stuff.


----------



## erkenbrand

I came close to grabbing the barrel loader too, but had the same challenge. The vendors were asking for a bit too much for them.

I love some of the AF accessories too. They're close enough to O that you can fudge it unless you're going for a very strict gauge layout.


----------



## mnp13

O and S are close enough for me. Did you see the log loader that was attached to the layout in the middle of the room? It was REALLY loud, you could hear it from everywhere. I like the functionality of it - mostly how the log flys up into the claw!


----------



## mnp13

erkenbrand said:


> I came close to grabbing the barrel loader too, but had the same challenge. The vendors were asking for a bit too much for them.


I thought $85 for the set was a "little" up there. When I first looked, I thought the $45 was for both, and I said SOLD! But then he said that was just the loader... yeah, not happening.


----------



## erkenbrand

Lol, I did the same thing. 

He really needed to update his price tag.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

I'll have some new engines to show off after Christmas...


----------



## santafealltheway

I just recently picked up these guys at an antique store. nothing special, but 10 bucks for the lot. unfortunately the motor burned up, i lubed it up and it ran great for about 10 minutes, then it sped up super fast all of a sudden, tipped off the track and started smoking profusely haha.

wow i feel dumb, forgot to add the picture....


----------



## Hutch

Lucky you. Even if it just sits there looking good, you got a good deal. I hope you get it running.


----------



## erkenbrand

That is a nice looking set. You can't go wrong for $10. Maybe you can salvage a motor from something else and get it going again.


----------



## Hutch

Or send it to me. I'll give you $11


----------



## MacDaddy55

Nice score..."Campbells Soup is Mmmm Mmmm Good!!" Or whatever that jingle was!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13

Mmmmm Mmmmmm good


----------



## norgale

I think that's a really neat looking train. Looks to be in great condition too. Might even be kinda rare . Pete


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Yep...I forgot!!*



mnp13 said:


> Mmmmm Mmmmmm good


Thanks michelle!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DT&I

picked up a steal yesterday 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321277889926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## santafealltheway

santafealltheway said:


> I just recently picked up these guys at an antique store. nothing special, but 10 bucks for the lot. unfortunately the motor burned up, i lubed it up and it ran great for about 10 minutes, then it sped up super fast all of a sudden, tipped off the track and started smoking profusely haha.
> 
> wow i feel dumb, forgot to add the picture....


i've decided to find a nice chassis modern to put it on... i really like this set.... so i want it to be a nice quiet, powerful engine. 

i hope to crap they still have the caboose at the antique store.. i didnt quite have enough to cover all four cars.


----------



## norgale

Hope they don't sell the caboose before you get back there. Pete


----------



## 64conv65hard




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those look a little like the K-Line Interurban cars, what make are they?


----------



## 64conv65hard

Lionel, need to get some switches to complete the setup for these to start running.


----------



## santafe158

Well, Christmas round one is over. Got a couple nice things from my grandparents this year. My favorite is probably this Bachmann Spectrum DCC 70 Ton Climax locomotive (HO Scale). I was not expecting it before I unwrapped it because it was a real heavy package. Nice to find that much of it is made out of metal and it has a nice weight for an HO locomotive. I also discovered during my testing that the axles are actually powered by the drive shaft underneath. How cool. I have a Bachmann G scale shay, but this little thing is cool.



I also received the Lionel O gauge "Eagle Scout" boxcar to go with my 100th anniversary BSA starter set since I became an Eagle Scout last January.


----------



## dlbraly

looks good Jake


----------



## morrjr

santafe158 said:


> Well, Christmas round one is over. Got a couple nice things from my grandparents this year. My favorite is probably this Bachmann Spectrum DCC 70 Ton Climax locomotive (HO Scale). I was not expecting it before I unwrapped it because it was a real heavy package. Nice to find that much of it is made out of metal and it has a nice weight for an HO locomotive. I also discovered during my testing that the axles are actually powered by the drive shaft underneath. How cool. I have a Bachmann G scale shay, but this little thing is cool.


Congrats! I've got the Moore Keppel #6 version with DCC and sound. It's a great little locomotive, and I got a great deal on it. While I was waiting for the Climax to arrive I found five used HO log cars with real logs on Ebay, and the loco and cars arrived within a day of each other.

On a side note, the original Moore and Keppel #6 is currently being restored for the Cass Scenic Railroad, and should be operational in late 2014 or early 2015. It will become Cass #9. Here's a pic of #6 when it was still operational.


----------



## santafe158

Thanks guys, she's a good looking engine. I've been following the Cass climax restoration somewhat and they're really interesting engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the little Climax, I have the MTH one in O-gauge.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the little Climax, I have the MTH one in O-gauge.


It's definitely a fun engine to watch on the track. Not quite as exciting as my shay, but still cool


----------



## DT&I

got my 15 buck atlas 3 pack today


----------



## California RailFan508

Here are the ATLAS O freight cars, rolling stock, and the Lionel O-60 FasTrack switch that I purchased this past weekend. The three K-line cars (WP PFE Reefer, SP Extended View Caboose, and SP O-27 Work Car) are the ones I purchased four months ago when I originally bought the Lionel SP "Bloody Nose" GP9 and the FasTrack from The Western Depot in Yuba City.


----------



## mnp13

A barrel loader!!! I LOVE it! I have to admit that I find it fascinating that the barrels go UP the ramp without a belt or chain or anything like that. 

I can't wait to get the operating car!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The barrel loader and unloading car have always fascinated me, I wonder who figured out how to make that work.


----------



## sanepilot

*Look what I got this week*

[/ATTACH]Hey,people..Look at my back yard. 11 female friends and a 10 point buck. Sorry I couldn`t get them all in the photo.I`m just gonna hafta set up my telescope.Have a good evening and rest of week,Sanepilot

Two photos,click on bottom link


----------



## lost in trains

*lionel 8351*

yes purchased a lionel 8351 blue warbonnet from the 1970s


----------



## Ranger

Got these for Christmas


----------



## mnp13

Just went to a little train exhibit at the Oneida County Historical Society, and picked up this book









It has my favorite engine on the front, so I couldn't leave it behind!


----------



## norgale

I was telling my mother about some trains I was looking at and she said" Oh,the ones that looked like a big cigar on wheels?" Yup! That's the one. Ha! Pete


----------



## sawgunner

Got what most may consider the Holy Grail of Walther's N Scale


----------



## santafealltheway

I Love this antique store by my house.. i picked up this set for 35 bucks today.


----------



## rogruth

I am an O gauge three railer but that seems to be a pretty good deal to me even if the locos aren't working.


----------



## santafealltheway

rogruth said:


> I am an O gauge three railer but that seems to be a pretty good deal to me even if the locos aren't working.



Thats the best part, everything rolls like its brand new. It looks like it was used once. all the light poles and fences and everything were still attatched to thier plastic molding trees. there was only one piece missing and thats one set of wheels from a truck on the yellow live stock car


----------



## rogruth

That should be easy to fix.
Have fun.


----------



## dlbraly

nice deal


----------



## mnp13

erkenbrand said:


> I came close to grabbing the barrel loader too, but had the same challenge. The vendors were asking for a bit too much for them.
> 
> I love some of the AF accessories too. They're close enough to O that you can fudge it unless you're going for a very strict gauge layout.


*sigh*

Turns out the $45 and $40 were pretty fair, as that is what they are going for over and over and over on ebay. Live and learn... I'm going to a show in Utica in three weeks, I'm sure I'll find a barrel car there. I already got the loader.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I think model train stuff had it for 35


----------



## silver69

I bought myself a few things for Christmas

Happy New Year
Steve


----------



## norgale

That C&EI color scheme is hard to look at but it sure catches the eye. Nice looking stuff Steve and I like the caboose best. That is good looking to me. Pete


----------



## silver69

CE&I came in the mail today, it looks much better in person.
I wasn't sure about that one but for the price I couldn't pass on it.

I also ordered 4 passenger cars to go with the C&O engines
My wife is going to stangle me!


----------



## erkenbrand

Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## norgale

Nice looking set of pass cars. They have been taken care of properly. Good score silver. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have to buy her something to keep her busy so she doesn't notice the train purchases.


----------



## Big Ed

silver69 said:


> I bought myself a few things for Christmas
> 
> Happy New Year
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 33032


Hey Silver is that a Lionel car? The map car?
Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&highlight=Lehigh+valley+map+car

scroll to post 338 in there. Keep scrolling to post #350 I have some of my pictures of what it looks like there.
I have the original map car sitting in my local feed store.
Some reading on it if you want to look.

Nice car may I ask how much? and from who? what brand? what year did they issue it?
That is O gauge right? three rail?

How much do you want for it?


----------



## DT&I

that map car at the feed store is pretty cool. shame it's just rusting away


----------



## sawgunner

got these NIB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I've indulged myself a bit lately.  Here's my latest arrival.

The Lionel Three Truck Shay with TMCC. Always loved all the action when this is going down the track, so now I have one.


----------



## silver69

I got the map car on EBay, it was cheap.
Auction was something like $12 plus $9 shipping.
Others were on Ebay but closer to list price.
I wanted this one because I used to live in the Lehigh Valley
Here are pictures of both sides plus the box end in case you want to search for one
It's O three rail.


----------



## silver69

John the shay looks good, very nice


----------



## silver69

Saw, they look great


----------



## silver69

norgale said:


> That C&EI color scheme is hard to look at but it sure catches the eye. Nice looking stuff Steve and I like the caboose best. That is good looking to me. Pete


The BL-2 looks pretty good in person, I like it


----------



## silver69

big ed said:


> Hey Silver is that a Lionel car? The map car?
> Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388&highlight=Lehigh+valley+map+car
> 
> scroll to post 338 in there. Keep scrolling to post #350 I have some of my pictures of what it looks like there.
> I have the original map car sitting in my local feed store.
> Some reading on it if you want to look.
> 
> Nice car may I ask how much? and from who? what brand? what year did they issue it?
> That is O gauge right? three rail?
> 
> How much do you want for it?


Here is another map car, notice the town names are different.
Before I received mine I thought this might have been the other side but it wasn't


----------



## norgale

Interesting car. Are there other cars like this from other railroads? Havn't ever seen this one or any others for that matter. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This is the other shoe, my second acquisition recently. It's a Weaver brass scale PRR M1a. The tender is immense, it's as large as the locomotive! 

This one will get command capability.


----------



## rogruth

I never saw the red cab roof and tender deck except on a museum loco.
I have been told that was because I never saw a new one,only dirty ones.

All beside the point,that looks like a great loco.Yes,the tenders were that long.


----------



## silver69

she's a beauty!


----------



## erkenbrand

That's gorgeous.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys, I thought I did pretty good with this one, $240. It's conventional, but I can fix that.


----------



## California RailFan508

Nice addition to the fleet, John. Should look pretty sharp pulling a long freight consist around the layout. :smilie_daumenpos:

Added some Lionel FasTrack to my collection over the past week (as seen below):


----------



## California RailFan508

Just purchased this "new" *Atlas O Trainman 3-Rail TMCC Santa Fe RSD-4/5 Diesel* on eBay. Should make a fine addition to my layout plans when it arrives later this week. Also working on getting a *Southern Pacific Atlas O Trainman 3-Rail Conventional RSD-7/15 "Low-Nose" Diesel* as well later this week with the money I got for Christmas and from what I saved.


----------



## santafe158

Picked up this great Prewar Lionel 224E at a show today for $65, along with a tender (not original) that I talked the guy into throwing in with it. Runs beautifully


----------



## erkenbrand

That looks great!


----------



## ZebraCakez

That 224e looks like it's in pretty good condition. Nice find.


----------



## santafe158

I've got to order a couple parts to replace the worn out originals (essentially maintenance items), but other than that she looks and runs great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Still spry after 80 or so years.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Still spry after 80 or so years.


She was made around 1940 I believe, so not quite that old yet. Definitely in great shape for being over 70 though haha


----------



## briangcc

He he...my son's entire train set is new over the past year. Here's what we've (myself, my wife, and grandpa & grandma) have got him so far...

Williams Berkshire - L&N
Williams FA - PRR
Lionel FA - Amtrak (runs)
Lionel FA - PRR custom decorated per ebay ad (doesn't run)
Lionel grey depressed center flat car (missing wheels, replaced with MTH trucks, no load)
Lionel grey extension flood light car (missing load but has complete wheel setup - I want to get the parts to get this working...)
Lionel (x2) black PRR gondolas with weird couplers (wire wound around coupler shaft, electro couplers??)
Lionel covered hopper PRR
MTH (?) express merchandise boxcar PRR
Lionel gold aquarium car
MTH green M&M Christmas car
Lionel single dome tank car - Shell / Sunoco (can't remember which right now)
Lionel work caboose PRR
Lionel CW-80 power supply
Lionel O scale tubular track

At some point, we'll switch over to Lionel Fastrak as my wife likes the looks of that better than the old school tubular track. But considering my son is only 19 months old, tubular track is a heck of a lot cheaper to replace that Fastrak!

And we know we hit it right as my son absolutely loves the Williams Berk. If its not smoking, he'll point to the bottle of smoke and have me add some, much to the chagrin of my wife (she's pregnant with #2 and the smell of the smoke drives her up a wall). I'll be asked to put on the Williams FA by my son and after a couple of laps the Berk needs to go back on. Guess its all that Thomas he's been watching...or Grandpa and I introducing him to the finer points of model trains 

This compliments my already existing collection of Lionel. I love the Williams stuff - nice and quiet, good running, and have sound to keep the munchkin occupied.


----------



## HWallin

California RailFan508 said:


> Is this it, HWallin?


Yes thats the train but the one on your picture is an elecric version and the one i have is a "clockwork" type. I can notice now that mine does not have that metalplate on the side just above the "driving" wheels.


----------



## HWallin

norgale said:


> Pics of your train would be a big help to those who know about these things. We love pictures anyway so go ahead and post away. Pete


Here are some photos!


Here are some photos!

everything
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xii2dr3ie97593r/20140107_205218.jpg

Detailed loco and tender left side
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0k0tkugjqehsh1e/20140107_205245.jpg

Detailed loco right side
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t17ejs7jsqi3ny4/20140107_205304.jpg

Detailed wagon 1
https://www.dropbox.com/s/efftajsfee0ratc/20140107_205320.jpg

Detailed wagon 2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wgxvfjr2kdjwhnc/20140107_205325.jpg


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Nothing train related in a few weeks as the move consumed a lot of the time and energy, but I did get a frozen/busted pipe this morning! Oh what fun the country life is!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*HWallin*, I moved the query for information here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21895


----------



## DA Cookie

I found this at Goodwill Christmas eve. Mostly intact. Only missing a switch piece a few telephone poles and some people. I started painting people last night.


----------



## DA Cookie

Try this again.


----------



## DA Cookie

I already had the last four cars. 69 cents each at Goodwill. New in box all Tycos.


----------



## California RailFan508

My most recent purchase *(Atlas O 3-Rail Santa Fe RSD-4/5 Diesel Locomotive)* arrived today!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Two pictures of the box and only one of the locomotive? Do you like the box better than the engine?


----------



## philip12

Nice one, i'll post mine if delivered within this week


----------



## California RailFan508

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Two pictures of the box and only one of the locomotive? Do you like the box better than the engine?


I was in a rush (had to go to work), so I only had time to load 3 images. Here are more:


----------



## DA Cookie

Wow that thing looks sweet. Congratulations.


----------



## norgale

I agree, a very nice looking engine. Pete


----------



## erkenbrand

Found this in an antique store today. Actually got a good deal, oddly enough. They'd just gotten some train items in, and this hadn't been shelved yet. The 259E had a bent cab, but I was able to straighten it out with minimal effort. Next, I need to clean the cars, and clean the couplers. Lots of tidying.

The engine itself isn't functional. There's a short in there somewhere. I need to pull it apart and see what's going on.


----------



## ZebraCakez

Nice find. 

Looks like they have a nice "patina" on em'.


----------



## DA Cookie

That's a good looking train. I love the "L" on that loco. Really pops. I wouldn't clean it up too much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A great place to find stuff like this is in shops that don't routinely deal with trains.


----------



## California RailFan508

Took over a week (late by 2 days), but it finally arrived. 2 Lionel FasTrack Earthen Bumpers.


----------



## DonR

*Flea Market Steal*

Spent a total of $15.00 at two different model
vehicle shops in a local flea market. And look
what I got for the money.

All HO scale, the pickup is a tad large tho.

The two semis have battery powered working head and tail lights
but I plan to wire them into my light bus.









Pickup, Concrete mixer, VW Bug, VW bus,
Semi/box, Semi/tanker









Stake truck, Dump truck, Water Dept. tanker.

They're posed in front of an unfinished mesa that
will go in the corner behind them.

Don


----------



## DA Cookie

That dust control truck is pretty awesome. Got a dirt road to set it on?


----------



## DonR

That white mass behind the vehicles will be a mesa 
in the corner behind it. On it will be a city water tower
and pump house.


I'll park the Water truck up there.

Don


----------



## DT&I

opened up the mailbox today, and there was a Squatch!


----------



## erkenbrand

Watch out - you'll have half of the Discovery channel in your yard trying to capture that 'squatch!


----------



## eljefe

How do we know that a creature whose existence has yet to be proven is _really_ to scale?


----------



## sjm9911

You tell him he's not to scale, I dare ya!


----------



## DT&I




----------



## rogruth

I like it.LOL.


----------



## norgale

WWWHHHOOOOOPPPYYYYYYYYYY! Ha!


----------



## mnp13

Countdown to new stuff on Sunday!!!!yay!!!!


----------



## MacDaddy55

*It's HERE!!*

Well I saved my Lunch money for the last year and bought a Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 4013 UP Big Boy as a Christmas present to myself!! She runs like a top and I can't wait to put a string of box Cars on her for a couple of laps around the old layout...but its too damn cold in the garage right now. My wife said "How Much is that thing!! But she just rolled her eyes and gave me her blessing as she knows how important these little things in life are. Of course we will have a Yard sale in spring so I might put some pieces on the Forum Sale sight...but there lies the rub...I can't part with anything..BwWWWWAAAHHH!!:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## silver69

The big boy looks great congrats!


----------



## ZebraCakez

I'm diggin' the rossi' Big Boy. 

Nice purchase, she looks good.


----------



## California RailFan508

Last O-scale purchases until this summer (when layout work begins). All cars (apart from MTH CNW covered gondola) are Atlas O Master, Atlas "Steam Era Classics" or Trainman:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That O Scale stuff looks fantastic! That covered gondola is sweet.


----------



## Dano

First run of the Berk bashed Northern somewhat based on CNR 6153.


I will put the handrails back on after getting the feed-water heater sorted out.


----------



## ktcards

*A few of my recent acquisitions...*


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Good score there!

Ya know... If you have one too many shays I would gladly care for one!


----------



## norgale

Nice RDC there. Does it run? Pete


----------



## ktcards

dannyrandomstate said:


> Good score there!
> 
> Ya know... If you have one too many shays I would gladly care for one!


I saw one at a train show with DCC and sound and fell in love with them. I am going to eventually put these together with DCC and sound when i get to that level.

K


----------



## ktcards

norgale said:


> Nice RDC there. Does it run? Pete


Like a champ. It looks to be new except it came with the accessories installed.

K


----------



## ZebraCakez

Post man dropped off a new MTH Penn Central GG-1 today. 

I got a heck of a deal on this one, so I'm pretty stoked about it, even if it is the "ugly duckling" paint scheme.


----------



## Dano

May be 'ugly' but it does have a certain charm!


----------



## DT&I

look what I picked up today for a really good price. no chassis, but it will eventually have one


----------



## norgale

Nice looking DT. I like the colors. You got the engine and chassis for it? Pete


----------



## DT&I

no, no chassis. that'll prob have to wait unless I find one cheap. got the shell for an excellent price off of a gentlemen in kentucky. was a good find to cheer me up some


----------



## IlliniViking

Been looking for one of these for a while. Picked up this Illinois Central EMD E6 with DCC and sound from Model Train Stuff.


----------



## ZebraCakez

Nice. :thumbsup:

Them there E-units sure are purrtty....mmhhmmm.


----------



## Brian

I had a busy weekend. Picked up 2 AHM/Rivarossi Thermice reefers, a complete AHM Monon Diesel set with 3 cars, a 3rd Riva 0-8-0 (hopefully this one will be for parts for my original one) and a AHM/Riva Y6B Mallet. Got the Monon at a flea market and the others I have to wait for now. I know, pictures, soryy but I dont have a good enough camera


----------



## santafealltheway

Picked up this lot for 100$ bucks at the antique store today.


----------



## Bone1977

Geezus, how much of it actually runs?


----------



## santafealltheway

Most of it. All of the track aside from 2 or 3 pieces is in perfect shape, (maybe just a bit dirty),

Missing a few uh.. wow i just blanked on the name of them.. track pins? connectors? The little metal bits that hold it all together.

All of the rolling stock is okay, a few are missing couplers but i got a big box of those.

i got 12 engines in there, only two dont work, a regular looking santa fe deisel, and the big steamer 

Steamer runns but very jerky with a loud screaming noise. hope to get it fixed.

There was enough track to set up an entire 5 x 8 layout, which i did,






... i'm gonna run a line from the 5 x 8 up the wall to the 12" x 20'

All the transformers work, too.

It was a decent score. i wont be buying any train stuff for a while haha:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## RedManBlueState

I had that Chattanooga Choo Choo when I was 10! You pull the bell out to put smoke fluid in the hole. It originally had a little funnel for that. The flat car next to it and the Old Dutch Cleanser car came with the set. The whistle did too.


----------



## RedManBlueState

santafealltheway said:


> Steamer runns but very jerky with a loud screaming noise. hope to get it fixed.



That's the sound of Tyco plastic gears running dry. I don't know what type of oil/grease you should use. When I was 10, I used Vaseline because it was handy. That probably wasn't the best choice.


----------



## Hutch

:laugh: We used Vaseline for my bikes, fishing reels, whatever. It was handy and worked.


----------



## apoc444

this finally showed up today


----------



## santafealltheway

This was after i cracked it open and oiled up unfortunately. i learned with my campbells soup engine if you dont lube up an old one before you run it they catch fire! haha

I'm gonna take it down to caboose hobbies im sure the freakin masters there can fix er


----------



## santafealltheway

bone1977 said:


> geezus, how much of it actually runs?


----------



## golfermd

My haul from the Timonium show today:

For grandson










And for grandpa:


----------



## norgale

I want that engineers hat. Nice haul. Pete


----------



## lears2005

As I sold some of my models my wife let me keep some of the money to buy models to replace them. I thought I might model like shaygets dose so I went on the look for projects these should keep me busy for a bit. First one is proto 2000 0-8-0 they guy said it did not work so he sold it to me for $60.00 turns out he was trying to run it on dc not dcc


----------



## sjm9911

Nice haul, did you get a matching hat?!?


----------



## lears2005

Went to the local hobby shop that was closing down today the owner was there asked him if he had any projects for sell this is what I got a roundhouse three truck shay just needs put back together got it for $50.00


----------



## lears2005

Got this at the local hobby shop to for $20.00


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Nice catches there! Good stuff!


----------



## old_toymaker

these aren't new but they are in like new condition the pic does not do it justice. 2 williams FA-2s both powered $115.00 I thought it was a good deal. Not a scratch or blemish on either engine.


----------



## wc3026

I got a good load of new to me new locos. glad to find a good bunch of WC locos!!!!


----------



## Hutch

Nice lot of trains.


----------



## norgale

Looks like you bought a whole railroad. Nice looking locos. Pete


----------



## sbeck80

Got one of these coming:


----------



## ZebraCakez

Saw those this week in an add from FDT.

Pretty cool, thinking about grabbing one myself.


----------



## rogruth

What is it used for?


----------



## Rusty

Maybe it's for picking up the container ship


----------



## New Berlin RR

not really anything new here, but got lots of progress on my layout done so its in a way "new" to me, also put a GP38-2 CSX on layaway that is DCC ready...YAY!!!


----------



## sbeck80

rogruth said:


> What is it used for?


It's a piece of intermodal equipment. Mainly for TOFC. Can do COFC too.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Was out in my old stomping grounds of SoCal last week helping some family move out here. I remembered there was a plastics supplier out there and I needed a couple 4'X8' sheets of expanded PVC for my sign making table. I was like a kid in a candy store. While I got my sheets for the table I also got a bag of ten 2oz bottles and squirt caps. As I was at check out I spied the liquid cement and applicator bottle. I haven't tried it yet but I have a good feeling about it. 

Here's a link to the place http://www.sandwplastics.com/?osCsid=925cd2c0a66bd780178facc2760ec5ce


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Some quick snapshots of a new project locomotive. This is a Sunset 3rd Rail scale PRR S-2 Turbine. It's cosmetically in mint condition, but it cries for a command upgrade. Right now it has a simple electronic reverse unit and Seuthe smoke units, both of those things have to change. I may have to wait until the MTH PS/3 upgrade kits are available to obtain the proper sounds for an upgrade, but it'll be impressive rolling down the rails.  Detailing is great on the 3rd Rail brass stuff.


----------



## norgale

That's one nice engine John. Those steam turbines were really impressive. Good addition to your collection. Pete


----------



## ZebraCakez

John, she's absolutely beautifully. 

The PRR Turbines have always been some of my favorite locos, they're so unique and beautifully proportioned (well, the scale versions at least). The prototype is a fascinating piece of Pennsy history. 

Nice score!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I found this from Trainz on eBay for $405, I was surprised nobody really wanted it. I've had pretty poor luck with getting stuff from Trainz, it always arrives in pieces. I was pleased that this one arrived with no damage, they packed it much better than the last couple shipments. 

It's a good display model now, and when the proper sounds are available, it'll be a impressive runner.


----------



## Dano

That is a nice loco, John, no doubt about it. I have stayed away from scale because I can't run it. Maybe some day.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

That's a beaut John!!!


----------



## norgale

MTH has a super train sound system especially for the bigger steamers. I like to watch Raymans videos on Youtube occasionaly. Really nice sound. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys, when I can get a PS/3 setup to install, I'll have the correct sounds for an upgrade.


----------



## trainguru

I've got a new phone, and as soon as I can, I'll post what the long winter has done to improve the fleet!


----------



## Ranger

Got these over the last few weeks.


----------



## mikek

*Ten Wheeler*

Just got this ten wheeler, needs a motor, driveshafts, and the angle drive. I have some motors coming, the round ones, hope one fits. If anyone has parts, let me know. j
I'm also posting a pic of a Rivarossi (?) switcher that needs a drive truck. The opening for the truck is 1 3/8" by 25/32", 7/8" (pin) to (pin) for the pivot mount.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lots of train purchases going on, I guess it's buying season all around! :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## tr1

*Hobby air-compressors & paint booths*

through the years my small hobby air compressor worked excellent for WWII camouflage on
prop driven aircraft, I also painted a coal mine a light grey color to represent weathered faded wood from years ago.Trouble is, there is no room for it on my layout now. AHM cool
coal mine.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Some quick snapshots of a new project locomotive. This is a Sunset 3rd Rail scale PRR S-2 Turbine. It's cosmetically in mint condition, but it cries for a command upgrade. Right now it has a simple electronic reverse unit and Seuthe smoke units, both of those things have to change. I may have to wait until the MTH PS/3 upgrade kits are available to obtain the proper sounds for an upgrade, but it'll be impressive rolling down the rails.  Detailing is great on the 3rd Rail brass stuff.
> 
> View attachment 34271
> 
> 
> View attachment 34272


Nice John. :smilie_daumenpos:
Are they brass?

The ladder going to the cab, is that bent a little bit?


----------



## rhfil

I just installed a newly purchased MRCAD520 DCC Auto Reverse Switch to replace a DPDT switch on one of the reverses of my figure 8 with two reverses and it works nicely. Nice to throw the switch for the turnouts and not worry about hitting the insulators. Now I have to see if the single Auto Reverse will handle both reverses.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Nice John. :smilie_daumenpos:
> Are they brass?
> 
> The ladder going to the cab, is that bent a little bit?


Yep, they're brass. The ladder is bent in a bit, but rather than keep bending it, I leave it until I'm done fooling with it and then I'll straighten all that out. My trick now is to find an appropriate sound set. So far, it appears I'll have to rip apart an MTH PS/3 locomotive and use the electronics for it, it's the only S-2 Turbine sound set that I can actually get my hands on.


----------



## CSXDC

Just arrived today, a new (to me) Bachmann Spectrum Dash 8-40CW CSX YN2 HO Scale locomotive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice paint job on the CSX, I like the look.


----------



## rogruth

Beautiful model.Does it run as good as it looks?
I am an O 3R modeler so don't have any experience with HO made later, than 1952.

I know the black trucks,etc are correct but would be nice if all that detail could be better seen.Not your fault.


----------



## Ranger

Just ordered this a few minutes ago. Been wanting one for a while and the wife told me tonight to order it before they were sold out.


----------



## sbeck80

Just came today. Been looking for over a year since they've been OOP for so long:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Ordered through my local hobby shop; *Intermountain HO Great Northern 40' Express Box Car*....looks better in person!


----------



## CSXDC

rogruth said:


> Beautiful model.Does it run as good as it looks?
> I am an O 3R modeler so don't have any experience with HO made later, than 1952.
> 
> I know the black trucks,etc are correct but would be nice if all that detail could be better seen.Not your fault.


It runs very smooth! I normally shy away from Bachmann, but I was on a budget and got a great deal on it.


----------



## CSXDC

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice paint job on the CSX, I like the look.


Thank you!


----------



## rhfil

BLI Paragon 2 USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2. Came with a small clear plastic sleeve containing two springs, probably for the coupler, two small O-rings and a small rod. Anyone have any idea what the O-rings and rod are for? I think the rod is to open and close the coupler. 
Also the engine does not seem to be able to go out of an electronic reverse but does in one with a switch. Anyone have an idea why that is?


----------



## sanepilot

*3 home runs*

[/ATTACH]Scored big today.snow gone,I went shopping. Look what I found Lionel 252 o gauge gate,lionel 195 floodlight,lionel 6470 explosives boxcar that explodes. Of all things.what will they think of for modern stuff?Have a good evening,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Just got these in the other day. Been wanting some Ace's to round things out.


----------



## sbeck80

Those look more like sd90's. Kato?


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Rail Power units. They are super smooth and quiet. I will be adding decoders and sound to them. 

After looking around online I'm kinda lost. The actual 8474 is coming up as SD70ACe. The cabs on these are of the SD90/43MAC. Oh well. They look great regardless!


----------



## sbeck80

Agreed. Good choice either way!


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Found out!!! The one on the left is an SD90MAC-H and the one on the right is an SD90/43MAC. The numbers don't match the prototype, but oh well it's my little world!


----------



## sbeck80

Still nice looking engines!


----------



## Patrick1544

*Rs-3*

Just picked up this Weaver D&H RS-3, with TMCC and Railsounds. New in Box.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Patrick1544 said:


> Just picked up this Weaver D&H RS-3, with TMCC and Railsounds. New in Box.


How heavy was it? 

Looks nice, what did that go for?


----------



## Patrick1544

I'd estimate about 6lbs. Got it for 200. Looks new. Pictures show it being very clean. No wear marks on the rollers or driving trucks. The white lube isn't even spread on the gears. Still in place when lubed from the factory. tough to find an RS3 D&H road. Did see a D&H Sharknose a few months back. Haven't seen another since then. It's a waiting game. See what pops up.


----------



## California RailFan508

Joined the 2014 Weaver Collector's Station roughly 2 weeks ago, and yesterday I received both the 3-Rail Borden's Glass Lined Refrigerator Car (O-31) along with the Weaver Tool Set. Since my camera is having issues, the following image will suffice.


----------



## cabledawg

Over the last month, I've bought six new cars.

First one is actually going to my friend who is a recruiter. He has a small layout that he runs with his son, so this should be a cool addition









This one was just for giggle since we have a Meijers right up the road.









My mom is a SD Chargers fanatic, so this one will go to her as a later b-day present. Originally came as part of a set, but I was able to get just the one car.









This one I bought because I like patriotic stuff and usually go after Spirit of 76 stuff. This kinda fits the bill in a different way.









I call Spokane Washington home, so these next two are just momentos of the place I left 12 years ago when I joined the military. Only been back a few times and I still miss it.


----------



## Gansett

Dawg,
Where did you find the Thunderbird boxcar? I've got, somewhere, a USAF loco, a F-2 IIRC?

Jack


----------



## cabledawg

Jack, I bought all these off ebay. I think the T-Birds was a one-off custom. The guy had a variety of never-seen-before rail cars. The car itself looks like an older Athearn BB kit that was repainted with the USAF stuff.

I've got one more auction I'm waiting on. It's another one-off SW1500 done up to look like a USAF prototype. It'll be my first AF loco and I'm stoked about getting it


----------



## santafe158

My newest acquisition:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the work car, pretty neat.


----------



## lears2005

Got this today to put some of my rolling stock on


----------



## mikek

That's a nice display, but you're gonna have to do something to keep them from rolling off the ends.


----------



## Dano

good unit, just toe-in the trucks and they won't roll anywhere.


----------



## Dano

This arrived in the mail this morning, a little worse for wear but runs well, anyways, I plan on bashing it into a CPR Pacific eventually, after the CNR Northern and tender project is finished.

I have had this running but still needs some exterior work yet. The tender for it is still being fudged between scale and toy, two scrapped and a third underway!


----------



## Bone1977

PLUS










Both BNIB from a dealer at the show over the weekend for $150  Very happy, my first modern trains.


----------



## wsboyette

I have lotsa new N scale stuff; a set of ultra-realistic log cars, Bachmann 0-6-0 switcher to head 'em up, an Atlas roundhouse and powered turntable, and a sawmill building. Sold my old roundhouse on eBay as its angles were not compatible with my new Atlas turntable, and built a new Atlas kit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Train buying season seems to be in full swing!


----------



## Dano

Trains are always in season!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It was a very "brassy" day at the GRJ RR. I picked up two Sunset 3rd Rail PRR steamers at a killer price. Both are in really fine condition and I'm a happy man. I thought this was a nice score for $600 total for both!

*3rd Rail PRR J1a*










*3rd Rail PRR Q2*


----------



## Dano

A Result, John! Are we talking 70+ curves here?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They run on O72 or larger. Except for one curve at our club, we have all O72 up to 108. We're going to work on ripping out the O54 switch and replacing it, that will complete the sweep.

I can't decide which one I like better, but I'm leaning to the J1a, very cool looking locomotive. However, the Q2 is pretty classy as well. Besides, I need some passenger locomotives...


----------



## golfermd

Got a new HO BLI M1a. Photos were taken on the club layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a good lookin' engine! Looks just like a smaller version of my Weaver brass one.


----------



## golfermd

Nice one!


----------



## cabledawg

Just won the auction for this one! Now I wait for USPS to deliver my goodies...........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The guy must have been in a hurry to get the picture, it's falling off the track!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the MTH PRR FF-1 Electric 'Big Liz', an electric locomotive that Pennsylvania build in the 30's, but found it has so much power it was pulling couplers off the cars of long consists! It has operating pantographs that can use catenary if you have it (obviously I don't).


----------



## California RailFan508

Joined the ATLAS Golden Spike Club last month, and two days ago received the envelope containing the membership papers, the Atlas Golden Spike pin, various offers on Atlas-related products (21st Century Signal System, Books, etc), and confirmation that later this year (Q3 2014) the O-scale 3-rail Club car that came with the higher end membership (a Trailer Train flatcar complete with pipe load) will be on it's way. I can hardly wait. :smilie_daumenpos:


*(The car in question that I am getting is the middle of the 3 cars in the image below).*


----------



## rogruth

I had nearly a year long waits for a few.
I do not join every year.
The first year of the club I actually waited 14 months.
The cars are very nice but I prefer Lionel or Williams locos.
The scale or near scale locos from Atlas just look too large on my layout.
This is true for stuff from almost any company.

I also think that three and four unit diesel consists look too long for my layout.


----------



## Ranger

Got my DCC system today.


----------



## norgale

Ranger could you lay the pieces out and tell what they are? Pete


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> They run on O72 or larger. Except for one curve at our club, we have all O72 up to 108. We're going to work on ripping out the O54 switch and replacing it, that will complete the sweep.
> 
> I can't decide which one I like better, but I'm leaning to the J1a, very cool looking locomotive. However, the Q2 is pretty classy as well. Besides, I need some passenger locomotives...


I like the decapod!


----------



## California RailFan508

Awesome locomotives, Gunrunnerjohn. That MTH PRR FF-1 looks pretty sharp as well, even if it is an electric locomotive :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The FF-1 was just too odd not to add to the stable. I have a few that are kind of one-of-a-kind locomotives. 

I'm not sure the J1a would actually be considered a decapod, that term normally is used for the 2-10-0 locomotives. I guess it's a _semi-decapod_.


----------



## rogruth

The 2-10-4 was called a Texas type by the PRR and others.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Correct, I knew that, I guess I should have mentioned it.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Canadian Pacific Railway had it's own name for the 2-10-4......Selkirk! 










#5931 (identical to #5935 above) is on static display here in Calgary at the gates of Heritage Park....


----------



## patcr477

i just bought an O guage Penn. flyer set at TJ Max at a really great price


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You do find some of the O-gauge stuff in the oddest places.


----------



## Ranger

norgale said:


> Ranger could you lay the pieces out and tell what they are? Pete


Sure. I took pictures of each item from the side of the box. It says what it is. Only took about 10 mins to get things up and running.





































This is what it looks like all hooked together


----------



## Dano

I got this 227 the other day, I had repaint a couple of panels but it matched out okay. It runs really well and I could probably add another car to the consist without a problem.


----------



## Ranger

Picked these up at the LHS today. Then found out they are retiring and closing the store in July


----------



## norgale

Another hobby shop down the drain.


----------



## Bone1977

And about half a dozen n scale Model Power buildings, coal and saw mill related!

Good weekend at the Midwest Train Show in Du Page County, IL


----------



## wsboyette

norgale said:


> Another hobby shop down the drain.


You said it ! A very nice train shop in Raleigh NC is closing in a couple of months, its owners are retiring. That's the second big train shop to go under in my area..... Fortunately for me, there is an excellent hobby shop with a big selection of HO and N in nearby Wilson, hope he continues in business. You can find almost anything on the internet, but there's nothing like going to a shop where you can walk around and look at the stuff !

Latest addition to the stuff I'm collecting for my N scale model railroad; just completed assembly of three houses and a small church from a Faller kit:


----------



## morrjr

Got his C&O Kanawha in the mail yesterday. It's been out of production for some time, and I've been looking for one for months. Won this brand new one for $100 on ebay. Immediately installed Tsunami heavy steam sound. Runs and sounds great. Pic is from the web.


----------



## Hutch

That's a beauty. Since you have it running with Tsunami, how about a video of it in action?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice, I wonder how long the white strip and sidewalls stayed white for the prototype?


----------



## morrjr

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice, I wonder how long the white strip and sidewalls stayed white for the prototype?


Seems the white stripes and wheel rims lasted longer than one would expect - I have a book on the Kanawhas put out by the C&O Historical Society, and most of the pictures show locomotives with the white stripes and rims after being in use for years. They may be dirty white, but they're still there. The only thing that seems to have disappeared over the years is the Chesapeake and Ohio lettering on the sand domes.


----------



## Magic

Got this yesterday. I'm radio controlled now. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:



Really nice as I have my turnout controls at various places on the lay out.
Less wiring and I like to go to the location of the turnout as much as possible, gets you more actively involved running trains.

Magic


----------



## Hutch

:appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Another command convert.


----------



## airshot

Well compared to the many hi-tech items others are getting mine will seem quite dull. Being a new returnee to the hobby I had started out with a couple Bachman engines and they run well. At a local train show (first in many years) I had a gent convince me to try an Atlas engine, wow what a difference. Much better slow performance, quieter, all around superior, and it didn't break the bank like some others I saw. Good purchase.....


----------



## Ranger

Didn't get much this weekend. Picked up a couple track bumpers and this Roundhouse N&W car.


----------



## Dano

A 'toy scale' replica CN Vanderbilt tender to go with CN locos. Took it for a run today to see if it is worth finishing, seems to track without any wobbling so will finish it off. I am not happy with the trucks but I could only find scale ones which are too big so will have to re-work the side-frames on these to make them look a little more prototypical although Lionel would probably have used these as is.


----------



## Bone1977

Want to thank all those who helped me figure out what type of passenger cars to go with my 4-6-2 Pacificas. I got the following in the mail today!


----------



## norgale

Nice haul Bone1977. They are really nice looking and have been well cared for. Pete


----------



## wsboyette

Hey Bone, where's the CP observation car ? That's all you need to complete that beautiful train !


----------



## sjm9911

Picked this up today at a local thrift store. The price was right, it works great. Smokes, lights and whistles. I don't even have to paint it. I'll never get this lucky again.























Plus tax.


----------



## wsboyette

Nice little set - perfect for a young boy just starting out !


----------



## Hutch

I don't know a thing about Lionel trains but that looks like a fantastic deal.


----------



## sjm9911

wsboyette said:


> Nice little set - perfect for a young boy just starting out !


What, exactly, are you saying 
I know it's a starter set, and not a bad one at that, I do have better stuff
But I have a soft spot for the little, newer scout type engines. There actually pretty good runners. 
Besides they look good on my smaller inner loop


----------



## Big Ed

O r for a little girl. 
And.......you could paint it pink......make it HOT pink.
Most girls who like pink like purple too, so you can add purple pin striping.


----------



## norgale

Some people just have no class. Purple and pink,ugh! Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> Some people just have no class. Purple and pink,ugh! Pete


You are not a girl. 

I painted my niece's room pink with purple trim, that was 8 years ago.
I told her I would come back over and repaint it now that she is older if she wants.
She said no way, she loves it like that. 

It still looks good ( if you're a girl). Or :supergay: 

Now I don't want to tell my favorite color.


----------



## Bone1977

wsboyette said:


> Hey Bone, where's the CP observation car ? That's all you need to complete that beautiful train !


This is the 5 car set Micro Trains offers. The Observation car is separate and sold out at the moment


----------



## sjm9911

Ed, allready got the girls set ( or my repaint of it). It spends more time on the carpet then the layout but it's a real starter set. The other one might be repainted to pull my up in coming firefighter set. I got the ladder car and the training car allready. I need to paint a water tanker, and a engine to pull them. Don't give me any more ideas!


----------



## Fire21

My birthday is later this month. Wife said I could order my gift! Since I'm modeling D&RG, I decided on this N-scale from Con-Cor:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

That's a great set for $3.99!


----------



## Dano

That is a really nice paint job!


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks. I'll have that firefighter set repaint up soon. Ed guilted me into finishing it.


----------



## Ranger

Got a Crane car at the LHS today


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice crane, I like the ones with the long boom.


----------



## milehighxr

I started clearing out the space for the future layout. As soon as that is done, I need to get my permit, then I can start design and construction.


----------



## Dano

Permit?


----------



## wsboyette

I just got my scratchbuilt tobacco barns and tobacco harvester built, and am pleased with the results:


----------



## Hutch

Looks great! Can't wait to see it in your layout with tobacco in it.


----------



## wsboyette

Hutch said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see it in your layout with tobacco in it.


Thanks, Hutch. I have the tobacco, tractor, and people to put in the tobacco on order now. Am eager to finish modeling an important piece of my youth....


----------



## norgale

Nice work ws. The barn looks especially good. Pete


----------



## Fire21

That really is great looking, glad you were so successful with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Smoking chit-chat moved here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23447


----------



## milehighxr

Dano said:


> Permit?


Yeah, from the wife:laugh:


----------



## RedManBlueState

milehighxr said:


> Yeah, from the wife:laugh:


Dude, you need to get "permission" BEFORE cleaning. If she sees a clean room, she's gonna find a use for it, and it WON'T be for trains.


----------



## Gansett

Hey guys remember, it's far easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission.:thumbsup:
Just a little tip from yer pal Jack.


----------



## briangcc

Yep...Let's see here...

(4) Lionel PRR baby Madison cars
(1) red Lionel flat car - used to be a rocket launcher, no mechanism or rocket
(1) Williams Madison coach
(1) Williams Madison observation
(2) halves of a blue Lionel flat car - used to be complete, will be again
(1) Williams FA - compliments the other one I bought
(1) Lionel CP Rail boxcar - to be repainted
(1) Lionel Christmas boxcar - to be repainted
(1) Lionel CW-80 - had a fan that wasn't working, is now after $2.89 fan and $20 screw driver set!


**Story about the blue flat car...I found it in 2 pieces the other day when I came home from work. I keep a loop of track and the trains on the floor for my son. My wife tells me that at some point my son climbed up on the kitchen table and started playing with something he shouldn't have. At some point the item and my son came down off the table. Whether it was the item or my son splitting the car in two we're not sure as she didn't see the incident, only found the results of my son crying. Totally repairable with some plastic glue and some metal keystock to reinforce the joint (I guess I need another tube of epoxy as I don't trust CA to hold it).


----------



## wsboyette

Poor little fellow; he was upset by the car breaking....


----------



## Dano

Is that his arm you are fixing? I had to CA a cut together the other day.


----------



## milehighxr

RedManBlueState said:


> Dude, you need to get "permission" BEFORE cleaning. If she sees a clean room, she's gonna find a use for it, and it WON'T be for trains.


Oh no, I'm cleaning because she said I could build the layout, but she can't visualize, so if I say it's gonna be 8-9', x 11' she wouldn't be able to conceptualize it. So I have to clean the space, then mock up a representation of the overall size and configuration before I start buying more materials...


----------



## wsboyette

Just completed a GHQ IH MT-A Tractor; most difficult project I ever undertook....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, how does it run on the rails?


----------



## wsboyette

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, how does it run on the rails?


Not so good, seeing as how it has no motor...


----------



## sanepilot

*Look what I got*

Hi,all..I made out like a bandit today. My neighbor[I call him my adopted son] brought me a brand new HO Norfolk/Southern train set.I`ll put it on the rails sometime tomorrow or Friday.
Everybody have a good evening,sanepilot..Whatta neighbor..
View attachment 35447


----------



## California RailFan508

^^^ Nice addition, sanepilot. I always liked that "executive scheme" that the Norforlk Southern utilizes on their few remaining F-units that you see every now and then. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dano

Got this 224 and some rolling stock the other day. Works fine but I am not too up on these early locos. I would appreciate it if anyone could tell me whether this uses smoke fluid dropped onto the bulb or is a pellet laid over the hole in the stack? Thanks, Dan.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The 224 doesn't have a smoke unit.


----------



## santafe158

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The 224 doesn't have a smoke unit.


Correct. Lionel didn't start installing smoke units until after WW2


----------



## Dano

Well that answers that! Thanks guys. I have to get into it to tighten the E unit lever so I probably would have noticed that eventually. I have seen those dished bulbs for sale, think one of those would work as a smoke unit?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dano said:


> Well that answers that! Thanks guys. I have to get into it to tighten the E unit lever so I probably would have noticed that eventually. I have seen those dished bulbs for sale, think one of those would work as a smoke unit?


The dished smoke bulbs fit into a complete smoke unit, they aren't used by themselves. There's no practical way to use them here.

You can probably install a smoke unit, but I suspect it'll take some doing.


----------



## briangcc

Yep and I'm done for the year unless something really crops up...fishing/boating/classic car all need attention at this point!

(4) car set of Lionel B&O passenger cars. Appear to have been custom painted as I can see the water slide decals on the side. My wife picked out a couple areas that showed red underneath where paint didn't cover.
(1) Weaver B&O A/B Sharknose set. Supposed to have QS1 sound - not sure what that is but horn only?? Targetted for ERR sound replacement 

The B&O are my 2nd son's train as my wife told me he can't not have his own train! My first son has the PRR set.

I need more track and a larger apartment at this point!!!


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The dished smoke bulbs fit into a complete smoke unit, they aren't used by themselves. There's no practical way to use them here.
> 
> You can probably install a smoke unit, but I suspect it'll take some doing.


Thanks John, I think I will leave well enough alone!


----------



## Hutch

On my weekend in North Conway NH, I took the scenic train ride and I had a great time. After I got off I went in to the gift shop and bought these trains. I had no prior experience with Model Power but this turned me right off. None of the couplers come close to NMRA standards and they are pretty useless. I think I'm going to ship them back. It's a shame, they're good looking cars in my opinion.


----------



## norgale

Hutch they are good looking cars and it's a shame that Model Power doesn't do a better job with the couplers. However most couplers are held on with just one screw and it's easy to remove them and add a spacer to get them at the right level. KD sells the spacers which are very thin washers made of some kind of heavy fabric like material. You do need a coupler guide to get the right height and you will find that a lot of your rolling stock will benefit from a check of the height so they are all the same. Add metal wheels and you'll have the best rolling cars possible. 
Also check the trucks. They can be raised or lowered too with the same washers. That would be easier that messing with the actual coupling anyway. Pete


----------



## Hutch

Thanks Norgale
These couplers are the wisker type and there's no place to put a shim. I think they came out of the mold bent and I could play with heat to fix them but I really don't want to. If I don't send them back, I'll add body mount couplers and metal wheels.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Those are very sharp looking cars, love the color scheme!


----------



## mikek

The couplers look bent to me. Check how they fit into the box, see if pressure is put on the couplers. I would put a block under the coupler box and a book on top of the car for a day or so, see if the plastic moves to where it belongs. Playing with heat is risky. Plastic will 'cold flow' from constant pressure.


----------



## Hutch

> Those are very sharp looking cars, love the color scheme!


John, I have to agree and this is why it's very tempting to try to fix instead of send back.




> Plastic will 'cold flow' from constant pressure


I didn't know that. Thanks MIKEK


----------



## Hutch

I took the trucks off and bent the couplers up almost 90 degrees and held for a few seconds. Perfect alignment with my coupler gauge. Hopefully they'll stay like that. 

I may want to put body mount couplers someday but for now, this seems to work.
Thank you again for the cold bending idea.

Next step is to change out the wheels and check the weight, they seem kind of light.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sometimes heat will help...


----------



## Hutch

What size wheels should I get? I'm having trouble finding this info.


----------



## California RailFan508

Picked these two things (Williams by Bachmann Union Pacific E7 AA and 4-Car 72' Streamlined Passenger Set) up today on sale at The Western Depot (saved nearly $300 combined). They (along with other Williams/Bachmann products) were marked down, so I could not pass up on the deal. These mark the 1st passenger-related locomotive and/or passenger cars that I have owned, and should make a great addition to my roster. This will be my last purchase for at least the next four months, when I start up work on my layout plans.


----------



## sanepilot

*addition*

Hi,Very nice catch. I like Bachmann.Those look awesome. I think I`ll look for some Passenger cars next. enjoy,I`m jealous
Have a good rest of the week,sanepilot:appl::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That will certainly brighten up the layout.


----------



## Ken O.

I picked these 3 up on Ebay the other day. Got a really good deal on them and pretty much exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Big Ed

Ken O. said:


> I picked these 3 up on Ebay the other day. Got a really good deal on them and pretty much exactly what I'm looking for.



Nice:thumbsup:.......are they glued in the box? 

Are the boxes still factory sealed?

If you want,
Go back and edit, then click advanced, then click on the paperclip (up by the white smiley face) then click insert all.
Your pictures will show as pictures in the thread instead of a link.
Makes for easier viewing for all. 

You going to take them out of the boxes?


----------



## Ken O.

Thanks Ed, I was looking for that. No, I didn't have time to take them out and get pictures this morning before I ran out the door. I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## Big Ed

Ken O. said:


> Thanks Ed, I was looking for that. No, I didn't have time to take them out and get pictures this morning before I ran out the door. I'll do that when I get home.


That works.

Just go back after you upload and do that, a lot of folks don't know (or don't want to:dunno to click a second time to insert.
I tell this to all I didn't just pick you out. To 75% I mention this to only 25% actually go and do it. 
So I assume it is too difficult for them to figure out what I said or they just don't want to.:dunno: 

Note if you only have one picture it won't say insert all, it will only show the link then you just click on the link and it will insert the picture into the thread.

It is a whole lot easier to just look at pictures instead of going back and forth clicking. :thumbsup:

Well, they look good in the boxes too. 
Are they still factory sealed?


----------



## wsboyette

Just got a great deal on a Bachmann N scale Crane & Tender car off ebay:


----------



## Ken O.

Here you go Ed, 2 of them anyway.


----------



## golfermd

Beautiful cars! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed

They are nice, all they need are a few passengers looking out the windows. :thumbsup:

I don't know about the color of the couplers.
Are they plastic couplers?


----------



## Ken O.

They are plastic couplers. I'm new at the model train stuff so I was looking at people the other day and got a laugh. Scrolling through and see sitting people, standing people, walking people, workers, etc, etc, Dracula. What the? :slyracula?? I'm sure there's all kinds of goofy stuff out there.


----------



## irishthump

Picked up a couple of GP7's off Fleabay last week.....









I'm just waiting for some decoders to arrive but I've got them ready for DCC running (removed the lightboards and swapped the bulbs for leds ). Tested each one with a cheapo decoder and they lovely runners.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's one of my York buys, four feet of locomotive fun! These are a pair of MTH Centipedes that were PS/1 and have been converted to TMCC. Four motors, four smoke units, and they take lots of room to turn around!


----------



## norgale

John what are those cars in the background? Look like space ships. Nice looking engine there. Big too. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pete,

The cars in the background are the Pratt's Hollow Phantom cars and engine. I'm working on those to run them at the next show.

The Centipedes are the biggest thing I have, they have multiple issues on the club layout. I'm taking them back tonight to measure where they don't make it so we can carve out the tunnel entrances and also the cliff-side rocks that hit. Several folks have other large engines as well that have issues, we're going to try to solve all of them.


----------



## Bone1977

OK... What were those things used for? I found some vids of them on youtube, the articulation on those things is nuts, worse than a Big Boy it seems.


----------



## golfermd

Very nice gunner...


----------



## apoc444

yeah very nice john


----------



## shaygetz

What...no video...dude, you're cruel...



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's one of my York buys, four feet of locomotive fun! These are a pair of MTH Centipedes that were PS/1 and have been converted to TMCC. Four motors, four smoke units, and they take lots of room to turn around!
> 
> View attachment 35859


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks guys. No video yet, I'm still working on the lighting and the tether design. We did chew up a bunch of the scenery at the club so they'd make it around, they do hang out a lot! I'd like to get it so we can at least run them for shows on the road.


----------



## Big Ed

Bone1977 said:


> OK... What were those things used for? I found some vids of them on youtube, the articulation on those things is nuts, worse than a Big Boy it seems.


The PRR's centipedes were originally intended for high speed passenger and express service to get over the Appalachian mountains.

Copy and paste.
All though they pulled well and provided excellent service, their maintenance woes were causing problems on the road, which soon demoted them to pulling freight over the hills. Still, any locomotive which isn't properly maintained will never give satisfactory service, and soon their mechanical troubles bumped them down to pusher service. Here was the worst position for these engines. The running gear was never made for pushing, in fact the particular design of the articulated trucks caused them to jack-knife as they pushed the trains up the hill, wreaking havoc on the track.


Nice John, I like the Aliens too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll have them pulling passengers and freight. As far as the "aliens", that engine is lucky to be able to pull it's four cars, the power truck is in front, what were they thinking!


----------



## Dano

VERY impressive, John! Maybe you can reverse the 'alien' frame? or trucks?


----------



## sjm9911

John, they look good except for the Pennsylvania thing on the side


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dano said:


> VERY impressive, John! Maybe you can reverse the 'alien' frame? or trucks?


Are you disparaging my Tupperware cars? 



sjm9911 said:


> John, they look good except for the Pennsylvania thing on the side


That's why I bought them. Now, if they'd have said CNJ, they'd still be at York.


----------



## mikek

Just finished putting metal rails and fixing the front and rear pilot areas of this Bachmann DD40X. Also made front and rear metal rails for my Atlas GP35. Getting a lot of practice, seems all the trains I get in need rails.
I put them together so I could whine about the different colors on these UP locos. Really tough to touch up, have to mix colors.
I'm trying to decide which DD40X to keep, my Athearn blue EMD or this Bachmann. If anyone just has to have one, it will take $100 to get either. Just DC. 
I'm watching an SD80 fully equipped, so I kinda need the bucks....


----------



## norgale

GRJ did any other RR's use the centipede?
mikek I never realized that UP colors varied that much. I can see what your talking about. The problem with railings is they get all beat up from handling the loco. They also come loose and fall off. I have several in that condition. Yours look great. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

According to Wikipedia...


----------



## shaygetz

TYCO/Mantua GP20, a thank you gift that arrived at my door last week...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks nice, all weathered and everything!


----------



## Oiler fan

Came home from the Swap Meet with a $$$ Overland BC Rail GF6. What was I supposed to do? You can't find those things anywhere, and I've been looking for one for years.

I only went there looking for HO construction vehicles. Honest.


----------



## norgale

You have a picture of this treasure? Overland is brass isn't it? Good stuff. Pete


----------



## Oiler fan

Yes, it's brass. They only make so many, and BC rail guys buy them up and hold on to them. I figured my only chance was to wait for my buddy's estate sale.

I don't have a picture to share.


----------



## golfermd

Oiler fan said:


> I only went there looking for HO construction vehicles. Honest.


Yeah, right... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RKO

Just pickup a Athearn Genesis HO SD70ACe UP/C&NW and MTH HO SD70ACe Central New Jersey. I will add photos soon, both will be weatherized next week.


----------



## nnonname

Just noticed Modeltrainstuff got in some new Genesis MP15AC switchers. Been waiting quite awhile for them. Ordered two, UP & CSX. Both with DCC & sound. My 50% complete layout will offer lots of switching.


----------



## Bone1977

Well I have a CP Rail line 50 feet from my front door and see these on a regular basis so I bought one. Kato N Scale ES44AC in CP colors. It goes nicely with my two UP units. I'm going to have to weather them all down a bit. They are all very shiney, great detail on them though. You can see the fans and rivets from the top view.










And here is a picture of all my latest. My UP and CP GEVO's, my Conrail SD70MAC, my Mikado, and the UP Crane.


----------



## mustangcobra94

shaygetz said:


> Sorry, I haven't bought anything new in eons...I prefer box lots, yard sales and flea markets for my hobby shopping.


that's exactly what I do too. I always look forward to garage sales , swap meets, and train shows


----------



## norgale

Give us a peek anyway. It doesn't have to be brand new,just new to you. Pete


----------



## Dano

I have acquired a MRC 9900 to replace the PowerPlus 8014 that was not up to the task of pushing voltage through 50 odd feet of bell wire! This is to power the converted MTH locos or any others that get converted to straight DC.


----------



## cole226

*couple things over past month or two*

picked up williams brass mikado used and a ross double crossover new


----------



## Big Ed

Doesn't look like brass. 

Nice lots of details. :smilie_daumenpos:

Your table looks like mine right now. 
Messy, messy, messy.


----------



## cole226

big ed said:


> Your table looks like mine right now.
> Messy, messy, messy.


yeah ed, i know. it's to nice outside, and to much else going on right now. need a couple rainy days i quess.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Mikado looks great, but I'll bet the Ross x-over cost more.


----------



## cole226

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Mikado looks great, but I'll bet the Ross x-over cost more.


yea, but not much! I was
i got them reasonable. the x-over was on ebay a while back, and nobody was even watching it.
i got them both for my best offered.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

How about getting all that junk off the table so we can see the trains? Pete


----------



## eljefe

cole226 said:


> picked up williams brass mikado used and a ross double crossover new
> 
> View attachment 36379


What brand of track is that? Has a neat look to it.


----------



## cole226

norgale said:


> How about getting all that junk off the table so we can see the trains? Pete


pete; i have to move some junk to make room for that junk.:goofball::laugh:

(What brand of track is that? Has a neat look to it.)

eljefe; gargraves and ross.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale

Dano said:


> I have acquired a MRC 9900 to replace the PowerPlus 8014 that was not up to the task of pushing voltage through 50 odd feet of bell wire! This is to power the converted MTH locos or any others that get converted to straight DC.


WOW! Look at all the blocks of C-4 ready for the new tunnel through the wall. What is that stuff anyway? Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Much new stuff to show you guys, apologies for bad photography. First, I've added a second loop of track with two single crossover turnouts, as well as some extra spur tracks in the yard for all my new big articulateds to rest on.



N&W 1218 and auxiliary tender. I'll have to get some pictures to show you guys of this thing working with my two Y6Bs hauling a big coal drag.


Athearn Genesis UP 844, UPP 809 "Jim Adams" auxiliary water tender, AG UP 6936 "Centennial" diesel, and "Art Lockman" tool car, pulling an excursion train (no pics of the passenger cars, sorry).





Atlantic Coast Line 1504 Light Mikado from BLI.


Two shots of my AG UP 4014.



Two shots of my sound-equipped Bachmann Spectrum EM-1s, the B&O 7600 and 7629. I like these two engines a lot. Nice runners, nice sound, and decent pullers, too, once you add some Bullfrog Snot and 2.5 oz of weight in the firebox, like I have.



BLI Atlantic Coast Line 1523 Light Pacific, sister engine to ACL 1519 shown in my previous update (page 488), pulling a passenger train (again, no pics of the train, sorry).


BLI Paragon 1 equipped N&W 611 and water tender pulling half a dozen Bachmann Spectrum heavyweight passenger cars. A pretty nice engine, and pretty nice cars.


And finally, Bachmann's Pere Marquette 1225 and Nickel Plate 765 double-headed, upgraded with Tsunami sound decoders. I just got them back a week or two ago from the guy who did the installation, and they. sound. AWESOME!!! They have very quickly become two of my favorite engines in the whole collection. Looking forward to getting my new Bachmann C&O Kanawha back from the guy as well.



Pretty much all of my steamers have DCC and sound, except for my Bachmann Nickel Plate 493 Consolidation, my Bachmann Spectrum Pennsy K4s 3750, and my Bachmann 0-6-0 UP 4443 Greyhound (putting sound in this one could be interesting because while it is DCC, the decoder is enclosed in the boiler, so there isn't any wiring to the Vanderbilt tender). I also have some other analog engines that may get upgraded in the future, including a Rivarossi Big Boy (which also needs to have a dogbone reinstalled), and Challenger in Rio Grande colors (which has some issues with its electrical contacts). Sean, are you equal to the task?


----------



## Big Ed

Hutch said:


> That isn't completely true. I was fixed on the pictures and enjoyed seeing them.


I was trying to figure out if the track is on a table or on a floor? 

Nice new additions to your RR. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## kiddk1

picked up a set at my local antique store for about 250 last summer and didn't realize that it came with the 350 transfer table new in box. The set was a 675 locomotive with a tender and a few cars, it also included the pictured transformer, I have tried to hook it up but dont know how.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff, what scale are the paint cans? Kidding , I love it!
Kiddk1, nice score, we can help you with hook up, start an o scale thread I'll be there. Nice zw, and ive never seen the transfer table. More pic please.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

big ed said:


> I was trying to figure out if the track is on a table or on a floor?
> 
> Nice new additions to your RR. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks, I'm collecting the engines I want while I'm still single and have the money to do so. I've got a Bachmann Kanawha that should be back from having sound installed in it in the next couple of weeks, who knows what I'll find at the NMRA convention next month, and I've got a couple of MTH Alleghenies on order.

I'm thinking of taking the 765 and 1225 with me up to the Train Expo in Owosso MI and getting them signed by the crews of the real engines. 

And sjm, those paint cans are in HO scale, too.


----------



## kiddk1

sjm9911 said:


> Nice stuff, what scale are the paint cans? Kidding , I love it!
> Kiddk1, nice score, we can help you with hook up, start an o scale thread I'll be there. Nice zw, and ive never seen the transfer table. More pic please.


Thank you 
I plan on setting it up within a couple weeks so I will start a thread as soon as I'm ready


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are a number of threads on ZW transformers here. Nice score with the transfer table and all.


----------



## kiddk1

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are a number of threads on ZW transformers here. Nice score with the transfer table and all.


Thank you


----------



## Dano

Bonus! Super cool.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I am going to push the definition of "new" with this one, LOL. A couple years ago my father gave me his Lionel 11550 freight set. It has a 239 locomotive, a 234W tender, a hopper car, a stock car with horses, a tank car, and a work caboose. I will be posting some pictures in the O scale section soon


----------



## mustangcobra94

*bowser ho alco c-430*

I picked up a couple of there bowser loco's for display and I am blown away with the detail these have . so much has changed since the early 1980's when I was a kid buying tyco's and life likes.


----------



## Dano

Enough detail there to keep anyone happy!


----------



## Big Ed

The picture is large enough that at first I though it was G scale.


----------



## mustangcobra94

well mr big you were the one who told me how to do that:thumbsup:


----------



## mustangcobra94

besides need the big pics to check all the cool details!!


----------



## Dano

This beast arrived today. Does not work, both motors are broken, all the brush mountings are broken off. Also the smoke fan motor seems to be dead, maybe lack of moving air has caused the element to over-heat causing the bit of a melt down at the vent?
Have spare motors, probably just try it with one and leave the smoke unit disconnected and see how it works.


----------



## mustangcobra94

looks like you got yourself a good project. i did not know they made a diesel unit that smokes pretty cool


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Many times, the stack ribs get broken off by trying to add smoke fluid.


----------



## Dano

Mmmmm maybe, but they looked more like melted than broken, anyhow the fan motor ist kaput! I have never seen such busted up motors before, can't imagine what caused it.


----------



## norgale

Nice looking and I hope you can get it running ok. Pete


----------



## wsboyette

A DSLR ain't train stuff, but I was tickled with its ability to photograph the trains !
I just got my new Canon DSLR, and it does very pretty work.....


----------



## Dano

Nice!


----------



## norgale

Good picture. Does it do video too? Most cameras do anymore. Maybe you will post videos of your trains in action sometime. Pete


----------



## wsboyette

Thanks, guys. The camera does do video, though I have not tried that yet. Been busy learning how to do photography with the camera. Have to try it some time !


----------



## Locomotive

Lets see a Rapido GMD-1 three axle and a two axle. Athern GP60B in silver sante fe in witch I installed a QSI Titan. Great sound pain in the rear to program!!. A NCE 5amp smart booster. A Maple leaf models GP9 slug resin kit. An Athern Montana rail link Special ed SD40 and SD45. That was new in box and a great personal find. and Finally a Athern Dash9 in red white and blue BC rail also new in box not assembled . the BCR dash 9 will be put on a shelf When I started into model railroading the BCR engine was the first one my Father bought for me. Long story short lent it to my cousin for a school project and it was never returned. My father had passed shortly after he bought me the engine for helping him at his business all summer. So I am very happy about finding a new in box one finally that I will assemble incorrectly just like when I was a kid. 

Vid of the GP60B with awesome QSImpossible to program decoder


----------



## norgale

WOW! That's some yard. Those two locos will look great pulling a string of cars out of the yard. I like the slug,something different. Pete


----------



## sawgunner




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That looks really nice and shiny new!


----------



## norgale

Ya but it's plastic. Doesn't weigh anything. Needs weights added to run well. Darned nice looking though. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Plastic! That's blasphemy!


----------



## norgale

I agree but the Y6b that I bought last year is plastic and it came with all kinds of weight stuck on it. It runs very well and pulls a lot of cars but it is plastic. pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

norgale said:


> I agree but the Y6b that I bought last year is plastic and it came with all kinds of weight stuck on it. It runs very well and pulls a lot of cars but it is plastic. pete


Try the BLI ones in HO scale. Die-cast metal boiler, tender, and chassis. You could pull teeth with those. BLI has a video on their website of one pulling seven red bricks on flat cars. I've been told they make 9.4 oz of drawbar tractive effort.


----------



## sawgunner

Plastic?? My new Challenger is all metal and runs very well LOL


----------



## norgale

That's great Sawgunner. The metal ones are way better than the plastic anyway. It's a great looking addition to your stable of locos. Pete


----------



## norgale

Thanks for the tip Pilot. I'll check BLI out but I won't be buying anything for awhile. Got to figure out some way to increase my income and decrease my outgo first. Ha! Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Ha! What would Gordo Cooper say? 'Do you know what makes this locomotive go? FUNDING makes this locomotive go!'

Funding is ALWAYS a problem, isn't it?

Keep your eyes peeled. You're going to have to do some looking to find someone that still has a Y6B in stock. Who knows, you might just find one by the time you manage to have funding for it.


----------



## norgale

Seems like the high end stuff and the BIG locos always sell fast. Then there are things like my Seminole Gulf loco. They were sold out before Atlas ever received them. Good thing I ordered mine direct or I never would have found one for sale. That loco sold for $140 new and now the ones I see on ebay are $150 to $180 and selling. You don't see that very often. Pete
Just checked ebay and there are two S&G at $150 each, "buy it now". Wouldn't mind having a couple more of these dash8's. They really run and look great.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Yeah, and it doesn't help when the release was almost a year ago, and the manufacturer only made so many to begin with.

Well, if you're coming to the NMRA convention here in Cleveland, I know at least one vendor has a Y6B available (because I specifically called them and asked them to look for it and bring it along).


----------



## Hutch

norgale said:


> Ya but it's plastic. Doesn't weigh anything. Needs weights added to run well. Darned nice looking though. Pete


Brand new and it needs weights?? I have a new BLI 2-10-4 that's plastic and it has plenty of weight. I'm sure it could pull every car I own. I wouldn't waste my money on brass even if I could afford it. Your'es look great and I'll bet it can pull plenty.


----------



## norgale

If your talking about the dash 8 in Seminole Gulf livery, that came out three years ago and have been reselling at a higher than retail price ever since. Seems like the number made was very limited and got snapped up in no time. If I had waited to get one from a LHS instead of ordering direct from the mfg I wouldn't have gotten one at all.
Reminds me of Chevy when they came out with that cute little truck called SLR I think. They were selling for 10k OVER RETAIL at first and you couldn't buy one anywhere. The local dealer was taking bids on the darned things and couldn't get enough of them. Guess the S&G has become a collectors item at least around here where it operates. Pete


----------



## Dano

I got the big loco re-motored and running. It jammed up on the tunnel lining so a bit of mountain shifting is in order! Running on DC so just lights and smoke for now.


----------



## Greg903

Looking good Dano. That's a big boy for sure. Is that a store front? Hobby shop?


----------



## Dano

Yes, it has to run on my window display, hence the tight corners.


----------



## Greg903

Dano said:


> Yes, it has to run on my window display, hence the tight corners.


It whips around those corners like a straight line!


----------



## Bone1977

After 6 weeks away from my trains I finally broke down while I was in St. Louis and found a good hobby shop. I wanted something simple so I decided to get Kato Unitrack with the M1 Oval set and a BNSF ES44AC unit with the mixed freight pack. The BNSF joins my UP and CP units, now I just need a NS Evo and I have the big 4. I got the V2 raised variation to go with it and I have to say I am impressed by the Unitrack. Before my snap track and flex track setup I used the EZ Track because it is what I had and the Unitrack is just so much better in every way possible. I have it up and running which is fine for me. I'm not going to do scenery, but will do some hunting for more rolling stock. When I get home I am defiantly going to do something with this, including picking up the rail yard variation.


----------



## wsboyette

Just went wild with a $50.00 train shop gift certificate that Papa gave me for my birthday !
Bought $48.50 worth of N scale cars of various makes.....


----------



## wsboyette

Just ordered a nice track cleaning caboose to go with my "new" UP Prairie loco.....


----------



## mustangcobra94

Bone1977 said:


> After 6 weeks away from my trains I finally broke down while I was in St. Louis and found a good hobby shop. I wanted something simple so I decided to get Kato Unitrack with the M1 Oval set and a BNSF ES44AC unit with the mixed freight pack. The BNSF joins my UP and CP units, now I just need a NS Evo and I have the big 4. I got the V2 raised variation to go with it and I have to say I am impressed by the Unitrack. Before my snap track and flex track setup I used the EZ Track because it is what I had and the Unitrack is just so much better in every way possible. I have it up and running which is fine for me. I'm not going to do scenery, but will do some hunting for more rolling stock. When I get home I am defiantly going to do something with this, including picking up the rail yard variation.


I agree the unitrack is great. I am using it on my layout now. it is so fast to set up I had trains running in no time .


----------



## Fire21

wsboyette said:


> Just went wild with a $50.00 train shop gift certificate that Papa gave me for my birthday !
> Bought $48.50 worth of N scale cars of various makes.....


That's a lot of merchandise for $48.50 in today's world!! Lookin good!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

This January I got the current prize of my collection, my gorgeous original Lionel Standard Gauge #33. I decided to keep the original paint. Always better to do that. Had to put the bell, light, and whistle in, as well as replace one of the rails but GOOD FOR ME   . My avatar is a picture of it. It runs but I need a Standard Gauge transformer, I don't trust it running slow on my Lionel KW .
Too bad I don't have my lifetime dream of getting the Original Lionel 400E Standard Gauge Blue Comet yet   ...


----------



## Big Ed

400E Blue Comet said:


> This January I got the current prize of my collection, my gorgeous original Lionel Standard Gauge #33. I decided to keep the original paint. Always better to do that. Had to put the bell, light, and whistle in, as well as replace one of the rails but GOOD FOR ME   . My avatar is a picture of it. It runs but I need a Standard Gauge transformer, I don't trust it running slow on my Lionel KW .
> Too bad I don't have my lifetime dream of getting the Original Lionel 400E Standard Gauge Blue Comet yet   ...


Here you go, buy one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Stan...123812?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a3fce7e64


Edit, never mind this is not what you want, I didn't read it before hand.
Are you looking for one in good shape or can you redo/repaint a set?
I will keep my eyes open.

Edit again, how about this one?
Just get a second mortgage on the house. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/396e-LIONEL...344661?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item56569d6b55


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

big ed said:


> Here you go, buy one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Stan...123812?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a3fce7e64
> 
> 
> Edit, never mind this is not what you want, I didn't read it before hand.
> Are you looking for one in good shape or can you redo/repaint a set?
> I will keep my eyes open.
> 
> Edit again, how about this one?
> Just get a second mortgage on the house.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/396e-LIONEL...344661?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item56569d6b55


Oooh pricey 
Not quite yet but hopefully I'll get it for Christmas now that I have Standard Gauge


----------



## wsboyette

Fire21 said:


> That's a lot of merchandise for $48.50 in today's world!! Lookin good!


Sure is a lot for $48.50 ...... Three of the cars are really old Walthers that were still priced for 1982; at only $5.99 each ! The only problem is they (the Walthers) need their old Rapido couplers replaced with Micro-Trains scale couplers. But I have "adapter cars" I've made up - for now - so I can include them in a train.....


----------



## tr1

*End of train window glazing.*

On the end of my trains are caboose's that is the era I'm modeling/representing. some time ago I picked up, a small package of microscope slide glass cover's. In my rolling stock collection, I've acquired several type's(caboose). My question is. Has anyone here ever use this :hah:technique for small windows? Moderator, please move too detailing section. Regards,tr1


----------



## underthetire

Been a while. Bought a 3d printer kit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Picked up a North East Trains track cleaning car to assist my Trackman 2000 car. I like the detailing on these.









Since I needed something stylish to pull it, I picked up a pair of brand new Legacy D&H Sharknose engines. These were sealed in the shipper for less than 50% of the MSRP, hard to argue with that. The run perfect, and have great sound. Both units have smoke and lights, nice engines.


----------



## Big Ed

Both powered? Nice. :thumbsup:

You going to try your hand at weathering them up?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Only one powered, but both have directional lights and smoke units. I think they'll run clean for awhile before any modifications. 

Now I have to see if I can score the powered matching B-unit. I saw one on eBay, but they wanted as much as I paid for the pair of these! I'll wait for a cheaper one...


----------



## Big Ed

Big train just to pull the cleaners, you need a nice passenger set for them to pull after they clean the rails.


----------



## sjm9911

John hpw is the trackman 2000? I just got one. Ill post a picture soon, but its like new. Do you put alcohol on it or just run it with a green scrubby pad? I havent used it yet.


----------



## Ranger

I got a HO scale D&H #1205 in the mail today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> Big train just to pull the cleaners, you need a nice passenger set for them to pull after they clean the rails.


I'll take that under advisement, as soon as the credit card cools down. 



sjm9911 said:


> John hpw is the trackman 2000? I just got one. Ill post a picture soon, but its like new. Do you put alcohol on it or just run it with a green scrubby pad? I havent used it yet.


I run mine with a purple Scotchbrite pad. I got the other track cleaner to have something that I could use alcohol on to lift some of the stuff that sticks to the track.



Ranger said:


> I got a HO scale D&H #1205 in the mail today.


Ranger, where's the other half?


----------



## cole226

Quote:
Originally Posted by big ed View Post
Big train just to pull the cleaners, you need a nice passenger set for them to pull after they clean the rails.



GRJ, Don't know why Ed won't get you what he thinks you need?:dunno:
just to be sure you get the right ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I figured Ed was going to send them to me for Christmas.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I didn't have the passenger cars, so I thought I might pull a caboose or two...

I wanted a couple of these, but it was a package deal, and the price was too good to pass up.  So, I have a stable of bobbers!


----------



## sjm9911

Grj, looks like tooters layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sjm9911 said:


> Grj, looks like tooters layout


I was jealous.


----------



## DonR

*Wow! New Trucks*

I just got 3 pair of new HO metal freight car trucks from
Model Train Stuff. Andrews Coil Spring Freight car trucks
of a type used in the first half of the 20th Century.

But what a surprise. Look at the quality that you just
do not see in things comings from China. Note the pic. These
are assembled and actually held together with tiny
Phillips head bolts. They're not cheap, 9.95 a pair
and you paint 'em yourself. They'll roll if you just
blow on them. 

They're a US made product of Bethlehem Car Works, Inc.










I wanted good metal trucks but became disenchanted
with the Kadee Sprung trucks. They roll good and
look good but Rerailing often
resulted in flexing that causes the springs to pop out and
the wheels to fall off. I was surprised that many on line
hobby shops were sold out of Intermountain trucks, Even Walther's.
So I was very pleased to find these at Model Train Stuff.

However, the package included this warning:










I know it's blurred. This is actually what it says:

"CAUTION-Contains Lead-Very Harmful or FATAL (gasp)
IF SWALLOWED.

Do not use product while EATING, DRINKING, or use
Tobacco products. (put down that beer, Buster)
May cause BIRTH DEFECTS (even Sex threatened)

Keep out of reach of children."

(get your mitts off my trains kid
or you'll DIE!)

I'm shaking in my boots! If you don't see any more posts
from me you'll know that mixing them in my soup tonight was the
wrong thing to do.

This is what happens when do gooders and lawyers set out
to protect us. They think we are brainless. Just like the
'dead man' bar on my power lawn mower that kills the engine
if you release it. Nonsense. I use a spring clamp to keep it
on so I can move the hose or pick up a limb without restarting
the engine. (I'm sure the 'thinkers' at Consumer Reports will
not be happy with me...they were just bragging about that
accomplishment in this month's issue.)

Don


----------



## norgale

I used to wrap wire around that kill bar on my mower. Those things are for stupid people who just don't have any walkin' around sense. Can't walk and chew gum at the same time. Pete


----------



## norgale

Show us how those trucks mount on a car. Pete


----------



## sjm9911

Heres the track cleaning car, complete with original box!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Interesting, looks like a different design than my Trackman 2000, they obviously did a cost reduction.

The work very well with the purple Scotchbrite, looks like the last owner used that on yours as well.


----------



## silver69

*Weaver Sharknose AB*

seems like a few of us picked up D&H sharknose sets.
This one is from Weaver.
I changed the headlight to LED plus added front marker lights


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm tempted to pick up the Weaver B unit, the Lionel one is pretty pricy. It looks like it would go well with my A-A set.


----------



## DonR

norgale said:


> Show us how those trucks mount on a car. Pete


They have the usual hole for a screw into the car body. Nothing
special there Pete.

Don


----------



## silver69

it's a nice set, the "B" should match your Lionel.


----------



## norgale

Very nice looking loco's. Pete


----------



## silver69

Thanks, Pete
Now just need to find all the MTH Premier D&H passenger cars!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You'll have to out-bid me for the passenger cars, I need something for my Shark set!


----------



## norgale

That's the ticket silver. A whole train in those colors is going to be beautiful. Pete

http://youtu.be/Hnbitn3oQ2k

These Baldwins sound like they are running Pratt and Whitney radials in them. Neat sound. 
http://youtu.be/eM49JvJf65I


----------



## silver69

norgale said:


> That's the ticket silver. A whole train in those colors is going to be beautiful. Pete
> 
> http://youtu.be/Hnbitn3oQ2k
> 
> These Baldwins sound like they are running Pratt and Whitney radials in them. Neat sound.
> http://youtu.be/eM49JvJf65I


Cool videos, thanks for posting!
Steve


----------



## silver69

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll have to out-bid me for the passenger cars, I need something for my Shark set!


Did you find a set?
I've not found anything yet except for some Rail King cars but I want the scale Premiers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd be looking for the Premier cars as well. No joy yet, but these quests can take time...


----------



## silver69

The search is what makes this fun.
I hope a couple of guys are ready to part with their full sets!


----------



## Dano

One of my customers recently passed away, God rest his soul, and he left me some of his tools including this lathe which I have put to use turning out the new boiler front for the Pacific that I am presently working on. My other lathe has a milling capability so I have configured it in that capacity which I can now leave it in.


----------



## norgale

Very nice machine. Do you know how to use it? pete


----------



## milehighxr

Dano said:


> One of my customers recently passed away, God rest his soul, and he left me some of his tools including this lathe which I have put to use turning out the new boiler front for the Pacific that I am presently working on. My other lathe has a milling capability so I have configured it in that capacity which I can now leave it in.


That is a cute little lathe. What is the manufacturer? Swing, and distance between centers?


----------



## Dano

Johnny, there is no name on it, I think that John cobbled it together. He made a lot of his tools to suit himself. It is only about 5 inches between centres but will swing a 7 inch disc and a 7/16 inch rod will pass through. John was mostly a master ship builder and his tools were suited to that purpose. 
As much as I appreciate the bequest I would rather have him to talk with again.


----------



## sbeck80

Picked up an Overland 8-41CW w/ DCC - I added led's. Sold a bunch of plastic engines for this so overall cost to me was 0.


----------



## Patrick1544

Looking good. Nicely detail Locomotive


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've actually had this for a few months, waiting on Lionel to open their parts so I could fix it. I bought it cheap non-running. It's the Lionel 6-28587 Legacy PRR GP7.


----------



## silver69

Found the first D&H premier passenger car, color matches nicely with Weaver A/B Sharknose.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That does look good, and it's a cool dome car as well!


----------



## norgale

Good find silver. Detail and painting are supper on that car. Hope you can find a full set.


----------



## long_haired_david

Just getting going in HO again so have almost nothing. I have 20 freight cars, two locos and a Budd RDC coming from Model Train Stuff. Can't wait (I am in the UK)
David


----------



## Fire21

Man I love those D&H colors!!


----------



## silver69

norgale said:


> Good find silver. Detail and painting are supper on that car. Hope you can find a full set.


Thanks!
The search is half the fun!


----------



## Ranger

Got these O scale boxcars over the weekend. One off ebay and the other two at the flea market. I have taken a liking to O scale over the past few months. Thinking of doing a floor layout around the HO layout.


----------



## silver69

Good start, welcome to O gauge


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gettin' the O-scale bug.


----------



## Ranger

Got an O gauge engine over the weekend also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're a fun little engine, I have a similar MTH one that I converted to TMCC.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Got this for $60 on Craig's List on Friday and had the 4-4-0 running greatly on Saturday. Love it alot! Some say I got it for a steal!


----------



## Chet

*Covered Hopper*

I haven't bought any new rolling stock in years, but while visiting another model railroader out of state, we visited a swap meet. We don't have this activity in Montana, so it was interesting to see what was going up for sale. I found many items were what you may call junk, or other items that were way overpriced. As the meet was winding down and people were starting to pack up, I came across this Kadee covered hopper. It was over priced at $40+ but I made an offer of $20 and it was accepted. It had sat on a shelf for a couple of months and I finally set it out on the layout. I was amazed at the detail on this cars, and it also had the closer to scale couplers on it. I hadn't even noticed that when I bought it. 




























Don't think I went wrong for a rwenty.


----------



## Fire21

I agree...well worth $20!!


----------



## silver69

$20 well spent, nice find


----------



## Magic

Well the scenery crew is on strike but the purchasing department seemed to think this would fit perfectly with my '50s RR. What do you think? Do I need a new purchasing dept.?

Athearn Genesis SD70ACe Western Pacific Heritage. 
























With all that horsepower they also believed we needed a little boost.








Looks like Food and Beverage will be on short rations for a while. 

Magic


----------



## Fire21

I think the purchasing dept did a fine job of finding that loco. But perhaps you should teach them some history about when the SD70ACe started being built!! :laugh:


----------



## California RailFan508

It's been several months since I was last active on this forum (mostly due to being busy with work at the TV station and some rough times on my end), but yesterday my Golden Spike Club car from Atlas O (Trainman Trailer Train Bulkhead Flat Car with Pipe Load) finally arrived. I will admit that due to stuff that has popped up in the past few months, I have drastically slowed progress on my layout plans that I wanted to start later next month and moved them back to Spring 2015 for now. Still have my eyes on several locomotives and rolling stock, but until things get better on my end, I have those purchases on hold.


----------



## Ranger

Got this Lionel Scout today.


----------



## Dano

My 'new' Royal Hudson, every BC railroad needs one.
The circuit board was fried so after conversion, no sound and I had to eliminate the smoker because of the copious quantities that it put out!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Eliminate the smoke unit? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Eliminate the smoke unit? Say it isn't so!


No, John, I just un-wired it again. It is still there but I can't use it in the store. There is a grey haze throughout the place wafting out into the mall proper after about ten minutes!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

Just bought myself 22 new C&O coal hopper cars to go on behing whichever one of my Alleghenys I feel like running


----------



## silver69

cool, lots of hopper together look great


----------



## msak24cardss

*New collector new train*

Just picked up a 671 & 2671W for a little over $60. Just not sure what year it was made. I believe it was made between 47 to 49. But how can I tell which year? Any thoughts? 
Its real dirty but I'm hoping it runs and cleans up ok.


----------



## cole226

*turbine*

looks to be in nice shape, should clean up:thumbsup:

here's a good link for postwar info 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671

good luck with it


----------



## msak24cardss

cole226 said:


> looks to be in nice shape, should clean up:thumbsup:
> 
> here's a good link for postwar info
> 
> http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=671
> 
> good luck with it


Hey thanks Randy. That link is a good one. Still having problems fifuring out what year this 671 is. Going to test it today and start the clean up later in the week. I'll post some pics later after the clean up.

Mike


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Two cars that match my Lionel 33 (No end car though ) even in color and the older American Flyer S Scale Royal Blue. The one that doesn't have a smoke unit. I also got a Lima HO 4-6-2 which is a Marklin in disguise, though it's missing an "Elephant ear" and the front "face". The light still works though and it runs. I got a Union Pacific tender because the Lima came with no tender, it doesn't match of course, but it's bachmann and it fits. Strange, I saw it at the same place last year too, and in Merchant's Square I saw a Marklin that was there last year too. Next team I go to Merchants Square I'll buy it if it's still there.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

A recent eBay buy. A vintage Bowser 4-8-2. Rare machine and made between 1948-1961. Based on an old Knapp model. Bowser made different drivers as Knapp's had issues. The Knapp was a pre war engine.


Second recent buy was off a group on Facebook. The Mantua 4-4-0 and the Mantua 0-6-0. Passed on the Flyer Erie 0-6-0 as missing too many parts! Now to get a drive shaft for that 4-4-0!


----------



## sjm9911

My train just came in!
























Always wanted a little hudson. It looks in good shape.as do the cars. The tender is immaculate. When I get some time I'll clean um up nice. A bit pricey for my taste, 150$ shipped. But, Not a bad deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a pretty good deal for the whole set, it looks to be in great shape.


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks, they were better then I thought.


----------



## santafe158

$150 shipped is a steal for that set. I probably would have guessed at least $200 for the whole thing.


----------



## sjm9911

Thanks, the whistle was hard to start up, and the enj needs a good cleaning, it goes in and out of f/n/r. Ill start a clean up thread when I have time. Hopefully its just old gunk in the e unit or a wire. We will see.


----------



## Ranger

Got this Operation LifeSaver lantern that my father in law got when he worked for NS.


----------



## sjm9911

Cool! What scale is that!


----------



## Ranger

sjm9911 said:


> Cool! What scale is that!


Its an actual railroad lantern, don't think it would be in a certain scale:dunno:


----------



## sawgunner

some N scale stuff and a new to me car


----------



## Big Ed

Great railroad lantern. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> Great railroad lantern. :smilie_daumenpos:


That is 100% scale. 


Edit, whoops hit the quote instead of the edit.


----------



## norgale

That's a great RR thing to have Ranger especially where it came down from a relative. Those lanterns are very collectible and can be worth some serious money.As for scale they weren't made that way but are about two feet high if I'm not mistaken. The globe had to be big enough so the light could be seen for several hundred yards. Nice thing to have. Pete


----------



## sjm9911

The scale thing was a joke!


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> The scale thing was a joke!



I knows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

sjm9911 said:


> Cool! What scale is that!


It's 1:1 scale.


----------



## airshot

*New loco*

I just purchased a new loco, my first Kato loco, a diesel switcher. I was trying to explain to my 4 yr old grandson that this type of loco was commonly called a COW and of course being a bit confused he stated that he knew what a cow looked like and that was not a cow that it was a train "locomotor"!! Gotta love em!!

Airshot


----------



## DonR

*Not much to brag about*

But in spite of having a fantastic choice of many 
desirable train locos and cars at the Central
Florida train show, I really needed only
some machines for my new sand and gravel pit.
And an additional truck for my fire station.

















Actually, not bad for 13.00.

Don


----------



## TA462

I just picked up 4 Intermountain SD40-2's in ONR colours as well as 3 True Line 40' boxcars. I hope to break in the loco's tonight sometime.


----------



## JPIII

I found & won an evilbay auction for a Bachman Shay loco, NIB. It was what I wanted and had been after one for a couple years, wood cab, un-decorated, DCC on board. It runs with no problems....much unlike the last one I "won".
This one has sound which was not a requirement and, as I feared, is annoying as hell. 
I'll learn to live with it I suppose......I do have several pairs of wire clippers, tho.


----------



## norgale

Sound is nice but can be annoying. I like to watch RR videos on YT and one thing that drives me nuts is blowing the horn all the time where no horn would be required. Also most horn sounds sound awful and resemble dieing cats howling more than an actual horn.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

I've got half a dozen new steamers I'll have to post. And JP, Function 8 is often the Mute button.


----------



## santafe158

I picked up the ZW-C shown in the left side of this picture on another forum a couple weeks ago at a price that was not much more than what a fully restored postwar ZW sells for. It came with the two 180 watt bricks and I already had a third. The controller gears were slipping on one of the handles but it just required some adjustments and tightening a couple screws inside which took all of about 10 minutes to do. Works great and is already installed on my 8'x20' Redford Theatre Christmas layout


----------



## union pacific 844

this i got so far this year not at same time tho


----------



## JPIII

fs2k4pilot said:


> I've got half a dozen new steamers I'll have to post. And JP, Function 8 is often the Mute button.


Indeed, #8 shut up the thing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tkruger

Just purchased some new to me locomotives at the NYS Train Show in Syracuse. Been looking for the two Mantuas for a while , The GP18 is a Proto200 NIB and the other was out of a mystery box (more on that in a different thread.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

As promised, pictures of my new BLI steamers. All are Paragon II sound-equipped engines.


N&W Y6B 2197. This engine was involved in service trials against three EMD diesels.


PRR J-1 6488. The J-1s were Pennsy-fied copies of the C&O T-1 (lacking, however, the Pennsy's signature Belpaire firebox)





PRR 2-10-0 I1SAs. These freight-hauling locomotives were found in abundance on the Shamokin Division of the Pennsy, being used four at a time to move 9000 iron ore drags between Mt. Carmel PA and Northumberland PA, destined for the Bethlehem Steel Mill.


----------



## sawgunner

I have waited for this for 4 years now.... I finally have it!!!!


----------



## norgale

How long before the picture comes on?


----------



## sawgunner

???? I'm confused but I'll attach it the old fashioned way


----------



## Shadowplayer

fs2k4pilot said:


> As promised, pictures of my new BLI steamers. All are Paragon II sound-equipped engines.
> 
> 
> N&W Y6B 2197. This engine was involved in service trials against three EMD diesels.
> 
> 
> PRR J-1 6488. The J-1s were Pennsy-fied copies of the C&O T-1 (lacking, however, the Pennsy's signature Belpaire firebox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 2-10-0 I1SAs. These freight-hauling locomotives were found in abundance on the Shamokin Division of the Pennsy, being used four at a time to move 9000 iron ore drags between Mt. Carmel PA and Northumberland PA, destined for the Bethlehem Steel Mill.


Those are some killer engines! 

I wish I had enough room to run large Pennsy steams, their the image of my childhood.


----------



## norgale

That did it Sawgunner. Good looking engine. I like the colors. Pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Shadowplayer said:


> Those are some killer engines!
> 
> I wish I had enough room to run large Pennsy steams, their the image of my childhood.


Thank you. BTW, that should be '9000 TON iron ore drags'. Mainly I run on the layout of the model railroad club that I joined last year. Right now I use those Hippos to haul a 65 car, multi-road coal drag. Two MU'ed engines on the front, and two separately MU'ed engines on the back, with one lash-up on each side of my DT402 throttle. Even though the cars are lighter than the NMRA recommends, once I get the train onto our helix, things get interesting because those engines are somewhat light (I wish they had die-cast boilers like BLI's new H10s). The train is so long that it wraps about 1 and 3/4ths of a turn around our helix (The radius on the outside track is 30", and the grade is approximately two percent).

Sometimes I'll also grab all the club's loaded coal hoppers, and run the whole smash as if it were an N&W coal drag, with my A-class and my other two Y6Bs (N&W 2199 and 1218 and water tenders on the front, and N&W 2200 shoving on the caboose). That typically ends up having between 80 and 90 cars in a train that wraps more than two full turns around our helix.

Eventually I'll buy a bunch of Accurail coal loads and paint them to look sort of like iron ore, but for now I just haul coal with those engines.


----------



## cole226

*Prr*

pilot,
those are beauties. you need to post some pics of those long drags with the pushers:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## fs2k4pilot

cole226 said:


> pilot,
> those are beauties. you need to post some pics of those long drags with the pushers:smilie_daumenpos:


Club meet coming up tomorrow evening, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Shadowplayer

fs2k4pilot said:


> Thank you. BTW, that should be '9000 TON iron ore drags'. Mainly I run on the layout of the model railroad club that I joined last year. Right now I use those Hippos to haul a 65 car, multi-road coal drag. Two MU'ed engines on the front, and two separately MU'ed engines on the back, with one lash-up on each side of my DT402 throttle. Even though the cars are lighter than the NMRA recommends, once I get the train onto our helix, things get interesting because those engines are somewhat light (I wish they had die-cast boilers like BLI's new H10s). The train is so long that it wraps about 1 and 3/4ths of a turn around our helix (The radius on the outside track is 30", and the grade is approximately two percent).
> 
> Sometimes I'll also grab all the club's loaded coal hoppers, and run the whole smash as if it were an N&W coal drag, with my A-class and my other two Y6Bs (N&W 2199 and 1218 and water tenders on the front, and N&W 2200 shoving on the caboose). That typically ends up having between 80 and 90 cars in a train that wraps more than two full turns around our helix.
> 
> Eventually I'll buy a bunch of Accurail coal loads and paint them to look sort of like iron ore, but for now I just haul coal with those engines.


Whats the weight for the 2-10-0's? Specifically the 4249 engine?


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Shadowplayer said:


> Whats the weight for the 2-10-0's? Specifically the 4249 engine?


I want to say about 13 oz., but it has traction tires. However, the real life I1SAs made as much tractive effort as a UP 3900-class Challenger, by having nearly as much weight on drivers (335,000 lbs vs. 405,000 lbs.), and having cylinders nearly half again as large (30.5" x 32" vs. 21" x 32"). The larger diameter of the Hippo's cylinders gave each one just over twice the area of a Challanger's 21" cylinders. In other words, the Hippo's TWO cylinders had slightly more combined area than ALL FOUR of the Challenger's cylinders.


----------



## norgale

Sounds like your club has quite a layout. It would be fun to see some pictures of those coal drags and all those steamers actually working out. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Picked up a little Reading and Pennsylvania RR motive power the other day. I got a pair of 4-8-4 Lionel T1 locomotives. These are a "work in progress" as they have been converted to DC motors and have a fan driven smoke unit, but no electronics as of yet. That's left for me to add.  One has been painted but not lettered, the other is the stock paint. They're a little dusty, but that comes right off. 

Next is a really nice looking PRR M1a. This is a Williams Brass locomotive that was made for them by Sunset 3rd Rail with TMCC/Cruise. Yet to do is to add a fan driven smoke unit to replace the anemic Seuthe smoke unit. The picture is tailored specifically for Big Ed, as I know he likes the box pictures. 









































This picture is specifically for Big Ed!


----------



## Shadowplayer

Just ordered a couple things tonight

Second to last engine (Bachmann), last hopper car (Bowser). Been looking for Vermont/New England loco power at a decent price. Got the engine for $45 brand spanking new.


----------



## airshot

Hope you have better luck with Bachmann than I have had, switched to Atlas and would never go back to Bachmann. I know some are happy with them but try an Atlas next time and you will be amazed at the difference.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Bachmann's getting better. I have three of their Sound Value engines and they aren't half bad. Their slow-speed running is markedly improved. I wouldn't say they're worth what Bachmann wants for them because the level of detailing isn't quite there, but if you find them for cheap on sale or at a train show, they're worth considering.


----------



## Shadowplayer

I go ways back with Bachmann never had an issue with an engine. However all Bachmann I have are Spectrum, so I will see how this compares.


----------



## Ranger

Picked these up today at the LHS. The Seaboard is HO scale, the others are N scale.


----------



## cole226

couple things i just picked up. they need good cleaning and lube, but are in pretty nice shape. they do run and light:thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

*more stuff*

and a couple other recent picks

the GEEP will make a lashup with my 2028 tmcc
the box cars are in real nice shape:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

What....are you buying yourself early Christmas presents? :thumbsup:

The 646 looks like a repaint? In the one picture the 5750 looks like a repaint too?
The 2065 does too?

Maybe it is just the pictures?

Nice, I am jealous. 
All I bought myself for lately is the Blue Comet passenger car for my hallmark Blue Comet locomotive. Good deal $14.50 shipping included. I have been looking for a while and did not want to pay the outrageous prices that they go for. I did not receive it yet I hope it is in good shape since it sold so cheap.:dunno:

Maybe I will go and search for something to buy myself.


----------



## sawgunner

just got in a large box of HO... not going to keep it all but there is some nice stuff in here.


----------



## cole226

big ed said:


> What....are you buying yourself early Christmas presents? :thumbsup:
> 
> The 646 looks like a repaint? In the one picture the 5750 looks like a repaint too?
> The 2065 does too?


ed, the 646 and 5750 are both repaints but i intend to weather anyway. 2065 i don't think so, it does have a couple chips and they look like they are in original paint:dunno:
the 5750 is for a lashup with my tmcc 2028, and they look good together.
everything runs and the 2 boxcars are like new.:thumbsup:
less than $125.00 in all i will turn the southern over, recoup a bit:SELLIT:


----------



## Brian

I went to a local train show on Sunday and got an NCE dcc starter kit as well as my first dcc loco, a Broadway 2 Limited EMD SD40 CN and found a nib Carling Breweries box car. Then today I went to my LHS ( Otter Valley RR) and bought everything I need( I hope) to convert 2 of my older steam loco's to dcc. sorry for no pics but my camera packed it in and now I cant afford to replace it!!


----------



## norgale

My camera did the same thing so I went on ebay,found one like it for $20 and it's working fine. Pete


----------



## dirts4racing

The first of my Cotton Belt/SP roster. Broadway Limited EMD SW1500 with sound. What a sweet runner!


----------



## Ranger

Picked this up the other day.


----------



## morland

I don't usually post on this thread (I have bought way too much this year to post and the year isn't over yet  ) but I thought this was a neat Brass caboose that I picked up at an auction for $55. My first ever Brass train item. It's a Nickel Plate Products CB&Q caboose in like new condition.


----------



## DonR

*I feel like a crook*

Look what I (stole) got at the train show here this afternoon:

A Bachmann Spectrum GP30 nicely detailed and with knuckle couplers, 
for only 10.00. Gasp. Tried it on the test track.
Smooth even at walk speed. Now I have to
do my first DCC decoder installation.









This is a vintage Silver Streak MOW commisary car.
Another highly detailed rare car. This is first
I've ever seen of this car. Might be from a kit.
Has Kadee couplers and trucks. 5.00









I felt so guilty that I kept a close watch driving home to make sure
there were no cops after me.

I really had no intent on buying anything but this one
vendor had these and many other beautifully
maintained locos and cars at prices like these. These two bargains
could not be passed up.

Shudda brung more moola.

Don


----------



## trainguru

That looks an awful lot like a GP30 DonR.


----------



## DonR

You are right. It is a GP 30. Discovered that as I
was checking to see what DCC decoder I should
install. I changed the post.

Don


----------



## rdmtgm

I picked up the O gauge Harry Potter set at Menards this morning for 149.99! Had to drive an hour and a half to find a store that still had one in stock. Menards has several sets on sale at great prices right now including the Polar Express for 169.99. They also have 4 packs of fastrack straights for 10 bucks.


----------



## MacDaddy55

Brian said:


> I went to a local train show on Sunday and got an NCE dcc starter kit as well as my first dcc loco, a Broadway 2 Limited EMD SD40 CN and found a nib Carling Breweries box car. Then today I went to my LHS ( Otter Valley RR) and bought everything I need( I hope) to convert 2 of my older steam loco's to dcc. sorry for no pics but my camera packed it in and now I cant afford to replace it!!


Hey Brian, with a haul like that ...Who needs a camera...I'm sure you'll post when you get a new one!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Trainfest pickups!!*

Trainfest pickups that I had to economize!! RS-3 just called my name and she runs great and my Heki conifers that I traditionally buy....The Pere Marquette Double Door also said "Buy Me"...just ordered new cast trucks for this and it'll lookk great on the Christmas Layout!


----------



## Ranger

Got these O Scale cars at the train show today.


----------



## silver69

*New "N" goodies*

I decided to get back into N scale.
We live in a small house and just don't currently have the room for my O stuff.


I picked up a Kato F3, and Micro Train car and a Kato starter set, really nice products.
I'll be adding on for sure!


----------



## norgale

Any start is a great start. Looks like your on your way. Have you decided where to put the layout and have a design for it yet? Pete


----------



## silver69

No design yet but it will be something I can landscape.
I'd like a mountain with a tunnel.
Probably keep it in the dining room.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Lionel 2026 Arrived!!*

Finally had enough cash to score this Lionel 2026 O27 for the "Under the Christmas Tree" and it looks great....cleaned up the wheels even though they looked pristine and still came out with a lot of Track Gunk. Cosmetically she's in great shape, crystals are intact, smoke unit works, light works. Only have the Lionel 14V. Transformer and she moved in forward & reverse without a problem though real slow but with more power it will roll. Won a Lionel #1033 Transformer should be here by the end of the week...STOKED!!! And thanks to the Three Railers out there for the tips, its why I joined this forum years ago!! :appl::smilie_daumenpos::thumbsup:


----------



## Dano

You can't go wrong with one of those old postwar locos. I have a 2037 running around the coffee table this Christmas. They are also easy to turn into an actual Pacific if the fancy strikes! That little beasty will last forever if taken care of.


----------



## silver69

I picked up a couple of used cars in N scale.
The detail is really amazing.
The Union Pacific car is from Athearn and the Pacific Fruit Express is from Inter Mountain.


----------



## trainguru

*Christmas Time is here...*

Some goodies I've picked up in the last little while (Happy Christmas to all!).


----------



## cole226

*new stegmaier hoppers*

couple hoppers i picked up yesterday. local brewery, been here for ever.
RMT, susquenchel numbers, diecast trucks. my first RMT, pretty nice!


----------



## MrMoose

I just received a Nce Power Cab for my layout.
I have some track coming also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Brought home a little box yesterday, when I opened it up, I found this!  :laugh:

This is the Lionel Vision Line Big Boy. It passed it's maiden voyage with flying colors, what sounds and smoke! The level of detail is pretty amazing as well. I think I'll keep it!


----------



## Rusty

Finally that you got one and its very nice big boy locomotive.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It is one very large locomotive, 34" front to rear!  I have to dig out all the PFE Reefers now and make a real video. I have yet to get my UP caboose, so I can't make it truly correct for the period. I hope those come in soon.


----------



## Fire21

Fantastic!!! What are the red hand wheels?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They're valves of some sort. If I knew more about the real prototype, I could probably tell you what they did.  The cab has detailing with dials and more valves as well.


----------



## flyernut

Nice John.. I have the Lionel Lionmaster Big Boy, and that one is also impressive..I need to step up and get the remote cab system for mine, as I only run with conventional.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The sound of this with the two sound systems and three speakers is room-filling! The detailing is really great as well.

I have the LionMaster PRR T1 Duplex, I enjoy that one and it'll run in places this one will never go!

Once you run these with Legacy, you won't want to go back.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

WOW     
That must've been a really tiny box...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It was so small that it came in a First Class Envelope. 

Actually, I picked it up at the shop, it never traveled by common carrier in the US, Lionel delivered them to distributors with their own trucks to avoid shipping damage. My box has no address labels on it.


----------



## cole226

john,
you need to wipe that grin off your face.

nice! it is huge.


----------



## morrjr

Got this Athearn Genesis DRGW F3A to go with the DRGW F3A-F3B combination I already have. The three locomotives pull a prototypical length twelve-car Broadway Limited California Zephyr consist.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

cole226 said:


> john,
> you need to wipe that grin off your face.
> 
> nice! it is huge.


Is my face reflecting in the picture.  It is certainly a Big Boy! 



morrjr said:


> Got this Athearn Genesis DRGW F3A to go with the DRGW F3A-F3B combination I already have. The three locomotives pull a prototypical length twelve-car Broadway Limited California Zephyr consist.


Odd looking picture, is that the double-high locomotive?


----------



## silver69

Nice Big Boy!
What radius are you running it on in the video?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, it has a minimum of 72" diameter curves, that's what it's running on.


----------



## Ranger

Santa left me some new toys..

Some O scale Rolling stock








O Scale Bridge








RMT O Scale








HO Bachmann DCC








HO Atlas MasterLine with QSI Sound








O27 track


----------



## Dano

That a goodun John! Have fun.


----------



## santafe158

Received a pair of scale Lionel WP F3's from 2004 yesterday. Beautiful models. I also picked up an Atlas O Trainman WP bay window caboose to go with them, as well as the matching B unit which is supposed to arrive today.


----------



## silver69

nice engine, love the WP


----------



## wsboyette

In N scale, I found this Atlas/Rivarossi Mallet, had to have been made way back in the 1960s. I never even knew that Rivarossi ever made any big steam back when they were making locomotives for Atlas !


----------



## wsboyette

In O gauge, I just went berserk over some great deals on Lionel locos I found on ebay.... A Challenger, 0-6-0 Dockside Switcher, 19th century 4-4-0 American, and a A-B-A set of ACL F3s. The F3s were really a steal at just over $400 !


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Santa come through!!*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Brought home a little box yesterday, when I opened it up, I found this!  :laugh:
> 
> This is the Lionel Vision Line Big Boy. It passed it's maiden voyage with flying colors, what sounds and smoke! The level of detail is pretty amazing as well. I think I'll keep it!
> 
> View attachment 39724
> 
> 
> View attachment 39725


Hey John congrats on that UP big Boy!! I was in GB TV & Trains Velp Ave. Green Bay on Saturday and while picking up some O27 track a family arrived to buy a Lionel Vision line Big Boy. The two boys with Mom, Dad and little sister were all over the Sales Rep who quite frankly was overwhelmed by the amount of information these two young men had to offer on the UP, Big Boy, Sherman Hill, Cheyenne etc.. You could say the shoe was on the other foot as those boys ages 10 & 14 had the poor guy on the run. I talked with Dad, who was obviously the Santa giving this great gift, and he said they had been asking Santa for a Big Boy for two years and didn't car WHAT kind of Big boy it was...and how could Santa NOT come through for these fine lads. Dad is a third generation Lionel man who seems to have quite the collection....so it goes to show that Lionel isn't just for Collectors but for the young as well. They made the deal and also walked out with 4 UP Boxcars that they bought with their Paper route money...thats a lot of Scratch!!. Made me feel good walking out of that store knowing that the hobby is in good hands. And thanks for all your hard work as Moderator on this forum as I don't know DooDoo about Lionel O gauge for the life of me.:laugh::laugh::appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I took the Big Boy to our club layout, but we had some issues on many of the tunnels, the overhang even on O99 curves was more than we planned for!

I think I'll still be able to run on the modular layout when we're on the road, but only on the inside track, and we'll have to watch what is running on the outside tracks at the same time.

It really is a *Big Boy!*


----------



## cole226

couple cars i picked up last week.  purina and vermont
adding a little color to the layout.


----------



## silver69

wsboyette said:


> In N scale, I found this Atlas/Rivarossi Mallet, had to have been made way back in the 1960s. I never even knew that Rivarossi ever made any big steam back when they were making locomotives for Atlas !


Good looking engine, how does it run?


----------



## Old_Hobo

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Odd looking picture, is that the double-high locomotive?


I think it's the half-as-long version.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the boxcar with the checkerboard, nice contrast to most.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

A Marklin HO Good Luck Pig for Christmas, woohoo! Another day another scale...


----------



## cole226

*ralston purina*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like the boxcar with the checkerboard, nice contrast to most.


yeah, kind of an eye catcher. it's a low end car and i got it on the cheap, but it displays nice.
haven't run it yet, so don't know how it will track.:dunno:


----------



## California RailFan508

*Finally Got Some Mint K-Line F7 Units!*

*(Originally posted in the "What Did You Get Today" thread in the O-Scale Forum)*

I picked up a mint *K-Line Reading Company F7 Powered A/Powered B* unit set that was broken up from a *Boscov's Dept. Store-exclusive Reading Company F7 AB Freight Set* that K-Line had made back in the day on eBay today. Waited just over a week to see if the price would come down, and when the seller dropped the price by $40, I just could not pass them up. After being outbid at the estate sale for the mint *Santa Fe F7 AA with TMCC* unit I wanted several months ago, I was determined to get my hands on a NIB or mint K-Line F7 unit. 

Should be arriving by the end of the month, and with help from the guys at *The Western Depot* (the model train store/Lionel Service Center in Yuba City I shop at), I will be upgrading these two units to TMCC by the end of the year when I have room in the budget again.


----------



## morrjr

My wife decided she wanted a large scale train to go around the tree next Christmas, so I got this LGB G scale train set while it was on sale. The engine has smoke, lights and digital sound.


----------



## California RailFan508

My 1997 K-Line Scale Reading Company EMD F7 Powered A/Powered B units that I purchased off of eBay finally arrived yesterday! I was surprised when the instruction manual suggested O-42 or larger curves for operation when the A and B unit are linked together via the cable plug for K-Line's Common (Linked) Solid State E-Unit design. A simple modification can be made (altering the metal shield for the plug receptacle) so both units can operate on O-31 curves (shown on the last page of the manual for both units). 

I will be hopefully upgrading both units to TMCC later this year with help from The Western Depot in Yuba City. The images below show both units:


































Now for some quick history. Here is the real-life Reading Company (Reading Lines) EMD units (F7A #266 and F7B #266B) that the K-Line units I purchased are based off of. The first image shows both units (builder's photo) while the second image shows F7A #266 leading a freight consist with another F7A unit (unknown number):


----------



## erkenbrand

Just got back from the Amherst show. Again, it was a great show. I came away with a lot of stuff, and many more projects to tackle.









































































And a whole stack of O22 switches . . .


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice catch!! Plenty of new tasks to work on.


----------



## flyernut

Wow!!


----------



## sanepilot

*new toys*

hi,all I picked up a few new[used]things this month.Nothing like this other fella did tho.He done super.I got these from a local antique store.First is a diesel,no name on it or road number just pennsylvania. has WRL stamped on bottom.Runs really great.Second is a complete16666[1965]
Marx set.runs good with smoke. Has log unloader and car carrier.Any help identifieing that diesel greatly appreciated. Thanks,sanepilot


----------



## norgale

OH,OH,OH,OH! I KNOW, I KNOW. IT'S A PENN CENTRAL DIESEL. ???????:dunno::cheeky4:


----------



## sanepilot

*Diesel*

Thanks,Pete,I figgered you would know. I know where one piece came from.There is a little electronic thinga from India. Bare bones engine.Goes forward only unless someone can tell me where the eunit is. Has a can motor [rather large] app 3 inches long and about 1 1/2 or more wide. Only one truck drive[both axles]. hwell: As long as it runs,I`ll run it. junk it when it quits.

Boy, it was sure slick out this morning,I crossed into wv going about 2 mi a hour downhill.I was the only thing moving.I gotta buy set of tires as mine has seen better days. I only go if I have to.

Everybody have a good weekend,I might go visit Norgale sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's one that I've had for several months, but I just got around to finishing up the mods. It's the Weaver limited edition Reading G2sa brass locomotive. It came stock with Lionel TMCC/RS4. I added cruise control, a fan driven smoke unit LED headlight, cab lighting, and of course, my Super-Chuffer.


----------



## cole226

nice looking pacific john.:smilie_daumenpos: NOS or prev owned? looks like new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, it was previously owned, but the previous owner never took it out of the box. It has very nice detailing, this was when the Weaver brass was really well detailed.

It didn't have a mark on it, I almost hated drilling a couple of holes for lighting.  I see them selling for $750, so I thought my $350 purchase price was pretty good on this one. With my additions, it's a well behaved little locomotive with good looking smoke performance. These are individually serialized and come with a certificate that swears only 80 of them were made.


----------



## Dano

Good purchase, John.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I do like it.


----------



## infernisdiem

Just got a used O scale Thomas from 1997, and got what was listed as a "factory new" lionchief Penn Flyer set. Thomas is waiting for a new board to run correctly, and the Penn Flyer set is waiting for a new wormgear and motor, as well as a new rear wheel and gear set. When everything comes in, I will be happier than a pig in... well, you know lol


----------



## infernisdiem

I also just won Lionel Remote Control Switch No.5121 & 5122, two right switches, and one left for $39. lol


----------



## trainguru

Infernisdiem, you're in for the Hell of a Deep Fried Twinky, as those late 1990's O-guage Thomas locomotives do NOT reverse!!! (Source: Personal Experiences of Childhood...)


----------



## infernisdiem

trainguru said:


> Infernisdiem, you're in for the Hell of a Deep Fried Twinky, as those late 1990's O-guage Thomas locomotives do NOT reverse!!! (Source: Personal Experiences of Childhood...)


right now it only runs in reverse lol, I am hoping that the board will fix that, I was tempted to buy the newer control board with sound, as far as I know, the newer thomas, but decided to stick with original parts lol.


----------



## infernisdiem

All of my parts came in, Thomas now runs forward and backwards like he should, and my Penn Flyer is chugging down the tracks like a champ


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer

Yes, I just bought a new Athearn DCC w/Sound GP40-2W "GO" Transit locomotive & I love this thing. It has real nice detailing & the sound is awesome IMHO. The only thing that was somewhat surprising to me was the limited sounds for the decoder in the unit?

I hear so many guys bragging about these SoundTraxx Tsunami decoders & I was actually surprised by the limited sounds of the decoder? I have a nice BLI locomotive with that Paragon2 sound decoder which has 28 functions & this SoundTraxx Tsunami has only 8 functions. I thought that extremely odd when I learned that both decoders are about the same price when purchased as the decoder only rather than a factory installed job.


----------



## FishTruck

I decided to make 3 loops around a Christmas tree this year after being out of the hobby for over 30 years.
I bought a Roco Z21 DCC setup and a few locos and I can't believe how much model railroading has changed! The electronics are truly amazing!


----------



## johnfl68

Just got the MTH ES44AC GE Evolution Demonstrator (HO scale).

Just came out and sounds like these are already sold out most places, glad I pre-ordered.

I lot of people don't understand the Charging Lights along the frame, but this was done on the Full Size Demonstrator, which is like a Hybrid car. They did this to help show when the batteries are charging, or when power is going to the trucks.










"The 'Evolution Hybrid' looks and operates like a standard ES44 series loco but is equipped with on-board batteries to capture and store energy dissipated during dynamic braking. The stored energy is then at the disposal of the locomotive crew, and is able to provide an additional 2 000 hp for short periods before the batteries need recharging. GE estimates the stored energy should reduce fuel consumption and emissions by as much as 10% compared to the standard road switchers currently in production."

I got it because it was different.

John


----------



## norgale

johnfl68 said:


> Just got the MTH ES44AC GE Evolution Demonstrator (HO scale).
> 
> Just came out and sounds like these are already sold out most places, glad I pre-ordered.
> 
> I lot of people don't understand the Charging Lights along the frame, but this was done on the Full Size Demonstrator, which is like a Hybrid car. They did this to help show when the batteries are charging, or when power is going to the trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The 'Evolution Hybrid' looks and operates like a standard ES44 series loco but is equipped with on-board batteries to capture and store energy dissipated during dynamic braking. The stored energy is then at the disposal of the locomotive crew, and is able to provide an additional 2 000 hp for short periods before the batteries need recharging. GE estimates the stored energy should reduce fuel consumption and emissions by as much as 10% compared to the standard road switchers currently in production."
> 
> I got it because it was different.
> 
> John


It is different and looks great. Like the idea of capturing the dynamic brake power for future use. Locos are getting better all the time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I nabbed this 2-truck Legacy Shay off eBay for $380, runs and looks great. It's a smokin' fool, I was surprised how much smoke this sucker produces. The slow speed is great, have to look twice to see if it's moving. I think this has beat the Genset as my slow speed champ!

This will look great with a string of my IDR log cars behind it.


----------



## Fire21

I love Shays. That's a great-looking unit!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I was looking for one of these. This one's new enough to have the IR link for the new LCS system, so I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Dano

Great, John, but so unlike you not to have a short video!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to take it to the club this weekend, and I figure to have a video at that point. It's a neat little locomotive, lots of action with the pistons and drive shaft, very entertaining to run.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Last night I finally got ahold of a drill and taps to do 2-56 threads. I was able to attach kadee couplers to a hopper I'm upgrading and verified the heights were correct. I finally have my first car with new, body-mounted couplers!

Additionally, this weekend I discovered kadee 551's -- an arch bar spring-loaded full metal truck with an oversized center hole that perfectly fits these hoppers and sets them at the right height with no modifications. These are going to be some smooth-running cars when I get done!


----------



## Gardenfan

Got my HO Intermountain CP EXPO, DCC and sound. Sold the N scale SD40-2 to a friend, who oddly enough I didn't even know was into trains. He came by and saw my coffee table layout and wanted to get started. I kept my AC4400cw and gp 38 for the coffee table.

You also might notice I did not have any HO track, so two N scale tracks together work. in the back location you can run the train. Move the engine to the front location and you can program. If you want to do the same with N scale, just have to swap the middle leads at the command station.


----------



## norgale

I have never seen that before or even heard about it. Who would have thought to put two N scale tracks next to each other for an HO track?


----------



## Gardenfan

It's just on a board about 2 feet long for programming and such, but when the closest train shop is 500 miles away, you make do with what you have sometimes haha.

I got my case of HO track yesterday so good to go now, but I think I will leave this as is, it really does work good, and the engine actually runs good on the track back and forth a foot lol.


----------



## MrMoose

I picked up a Athearn GP 40 on ebay super cheap. Has some railing missing no big deal and the couplers are missing. It is DC. I plan on upgrading it to DCC with sound. Runs good in DC mode. Will make a nice addition to my fleet.


----------



## microbuss

nothing new yet but friend is looking for stuff to send me 
NOW that I paid him finally UGH!


----------



## sanepilot

*gp40*

Good show,Mr Moose.I gotta question for you if you wish to answer. Is Mr Moose your nickname or your real name. Reason I`m asking,was my wife just got back from a grocery store and she said a nice young man checked her out and on his name tag was the name Moose.  coincidence or is that his nickname also?


Enjoy your engine and the weekend coming up,Sanepilot Thanks


----------



## trainguru

*Been a while, but here's some of the new stuff!*

























There was also a new-to-me AHM/Rivarossi 2-8-4 Berkshire, but I don't have a picture of it. Also, in the future, I'll be looking toward more of these beautiful KM Diesel Hydraulics, and more Berkshires!


----------



## Shadowplayer

That tram/trolley is pretty sweet!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's the new Bachmann/Williams O-Scale 44-Ton Locomotive. It's a good looking little unit, and finally a 44-Ton model that's actually scale size in O-gauge. This one will be getting command and sound pretty soon, just waiting on my short electrocouplers so I can make it be a functional switcher.


----------



## Magic

Got anything new?

Yes sir. Yes sir.
Three boxes full. 

The new Magic RR








150 feet of code 100 Atlas Flex track, 150 ft. cork roadbed, a handful of Peco turnouts,
Woodland Scenics inclines and risers. Misc. building supplies and some stone paint to do the roadbed with.
All I got to do is put it all together.








This is about 80% of what I need.  Got another box on the way and at least one more after that.


Magic


----------



## norgale

That's a really good start Magic. I see your from Reno so where do you buy your hobby stuff? Just curious.


----------



## MtRR75

Magic said:


> 150 feet of code 100 Atlas Flex track,


Now I know why my order for 15 feet of Atlas 100 flex track has not been filled. You got it all!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just got this last week, I'm looking for the electrocouplers that will fit to give it a proper command upgrade.  This is the Bachmann/Williams O-gauge scale 44-ton GE locomotive.


----------



## Magic

norgale said:


> That's a really good start Magic. I see your from Reno so where do you buy your hobby stuff? Just curious.



No hobby shops here in Reno so everything from the interwebs.
Model train Stuff (90%), Walthers and my first buy from Train World. 
It's not a start but a redo of all my mainlines.

MtRR might have some extra. :laugh::laugh:

Magic


----------



## Chet

Here one of my rib side box cars made by rib side. Comes with sprung trucks and McHenry couplers and metal wheels. I did replace the McHenry with Kadee 158 whisket couplers. Totally forgot I had these kits. 










The cars come un-numbered but they give you a list of the numbers the car would have had. The model has a flat finish. Even after using decal setting solution, the decal film shows. Should have allpied a gloss finish to the area first, but when the car gets weathered, the film won't be noticed. Nice kits.


----------



## norgale

Looking at my Railroaders map I have only one pin in all of Nevada and it's in Reno. I know there's a lot of railroading in Nevada but no members here. Odd I think. Pete


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

Pulled the trigger on this Max Gray DRGW L105 from Dan Glasures brass train.com yesterday. will need a bit of work mostly cosmetic, needs tender steps and a bit of paint work but overall looks to be in great shape for a model built in 1962 and at $495 the price was certainly affordable.


----------



## Chet

norgale said:


> Looking at my Railroaders map I have only one pin in all of Nevada and it's in Reno. I know there's a lot of railroading in Nevada but no members here. Odd I think. Pete


Magic lives in Reno. I'm hoping to meet up with him the next time I get there for a bowling tournament.

There is a lot of railroading history there. Thsi is one of the trains I rode while visiting there.


----------



## norgale

GN what's that fan looking box on the front? Don't think I've ever seen that before. Pete


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

Assume your talking about the sunburst effect painted on the front ,Like many of today's locomotives It was a simple means of providing higher visability to the unwary.they also did them in horizontal stripes.


----------



## sanepilot

*new book*

Hi,all-Picked up a new [used] book today. called Pioneer railroads by Hank wieand bowman. It has the first steam loco or car and a whole raft of locomotives like the:Rocket,Tom Thumb,york,dewitt clinton,sandusky, and the General just to name a few. I`ve only read 6 pages but am anxious to read more.It is a 1957 print,copyrighted book.Have to check on photos ,if it is legal to copy and post. Someone on here might know.

Have a great week,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## California RailFan508

Thanks to getting some room in the budget freed up, I just put down a order for a *Atlas O 3RL Santa Fe #45C F7A Phase 1 "Early" (Powered) with TMCC*. Can't wait until my first Santa Fe warbonnet arrives towards the end of this year (Q4 2015), if there is no major delays from Atlas. 

*EDIT (4/7):* Thanks to adjusting my budget, I was able to pony up enough funds to also put down a order for a *Atlas O 3RL Santa Fe #37C F7A Phase 1 "Early" (Unpowered)* unit as well. Now I will have two fantastic Santa Fe warbonnets in my expanding roster and they should look awesome whenever I do get around to purchasing Santa Fe passenger cars (streamlined cars for the *Super Chief* or the bi-level cars for the *El Capitan*). 

Image below shows what I will be getting (correct number of unpowered A unit shown in image):


----------



## norgale

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Assume your talking about the sunburst effect painted on the front ,Like many of today's locomotives It was a simple means of providing higher visability to the unwary.they also did them in horizontal stripes.


Super picture. So they built that whole big box on the front just to put visibility stripes on the loco front?


----------



## sbeck80

Picked up a never-used/ran brass 4-8-4:










And got a Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 for just over $100. Guy said it didn't work well, only because I found out after I opened it up that it was the newer model with a can motor and disconnected dcc decoder! Runs like a champ.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

norgale said:


> Super picture. So they built that whole big box on the front just to put visibility stripes on the loco front?



Found out it was in fact a large sand box putting additional weight on the front engine for added traction.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

sbeck80 said:


> Picked up a never-used/ran brass 4-8-4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got a Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 for just over $100. Guy said it didn't work well, only because I found out after I opened it up that it was the newer model with a can motor and disconnected dcc decoder! Runs like a champ.


Ka Ching! Great deal,


----------



## norgale

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Found out it was in fact a large sand box putting additional weight on the front engine for added traction.


Thanks GN and that makes sense but seems kinda small to make much traction difference on that huge engine.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0

I'm sure they were more interested in sand for traction than weight lol


----------



## norgale

OHHHHHHHHHHH! That kind of traction. Now that makes sense. Haa! I think your right GN but you did say weight.
I'll catch up in a minute or so. Ha! Pete


----------



## longle

I picked up this American Flyer pre-war passenger station at a garage sale today. The base is punched for a talking station mechanism but it doesn't look like one was ever installed. I'll refurb it in time for next Christmas.

After a little research it appears this is a model 589 Passenger and Freight Station (sold without the a-Koostikin mechanism, which could be purchased separately). That explains why there are no scratch marks around any of the screw holes.










Larry


----------



## microbuss

found this Roco today for $5


----------



## Mr. SP

*Alco/MLW C-630*

The newest in my collection is two Alco/MLW C-630's from Bowser in BCRail
They look fantastic on my home railroad in the basement


----------



## Shdwdrgn

For my birthday this year my wife got me a lighted magnifying lens and a set of different-shaped tweezers. Maybe now I won't go blind trying to detail my cars, or go mad trying to pick up the stirrups.


----------



## California RailFan508

Using a combination of mostly my saved money and part of my tax return, I pulled the trigger and got a great deal on a *Lionel TMCC New York Central Dreyfuss Hudson* that someone on OGR was selling to fund his purchase of a 12-car set of *GGD's Santa Fe El Capitan* passenger cars. This beauty of a locomotive (as seen in sale image below) should be arriving on Thursday!


----------



## wsboyette

Just acquired some Gargraves switches and track, and the necessary lumber, and built a new staging yard addition to my Christmas pike.... Now I once again can have up to seven trains on the rails !

The completed staging yard:









The Egress Module between living room and hallway:


----------



## silver69

This came in the mail today
Atlas N SD35


----------



## Fire21

Really nice! DCC?


----------



## silver69

Fire21 said:


> Really nice! DCC?


No It's DC
I've not made the jump yet as my small layout is not permanent.


----------



## Dano

Bought a 44 US ARMY missile launcher loco. After replacing the foam insert it launches and runs just ticketyboo! However it had a chunk broken out of the rear. Now that that is repaired the quandary is how far to go in repainting. Just try to match the faded blue or repaint, I am partial to the Olive Drab. Anyhow the repair is simmering overnight while I try to decide what to do after sanding and priming.


----------



## silver69

try to match the blue, if it doesn't work there's always OD.
No mater what you choose I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## silver69

California RailFan508 said:


> Using a combination of mostly my saved money and part of my tax return, I pulled the trigger and got a great deal on a *Lionel TMCC New York Central Dreyfuss Hudson* that someone on OGR was selling to fund his purchase of a 12-car set of *GGD's Santa Fe El Capitan* passenger cars. This beauty of a locomotive (as seen in sale image below) should be arriving on Thursday!



That's a beauty!
Nice find


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Go for the green. 










I don't think the blue looks as good, at least IMO.


----------



## longle

I picked up this decent American Flyer pre-war #90 Hyde Park Station this week for the Christmas putz.










Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The lithography on that looks great, you can paint the base and roof and it'll look new!  I guess all the projections kept the walls from whacking into things and knocking off the paint.


----------



## longle

Yeah, I debated painting the base and roof but the wife likes the "character" of it the way it is so for now, at least, it will stay the way it is.


----------



## wsboyette

Just got a new tunnel portal, that I scratch built myself !


----------



## norgale

longle said:


> I picked up this decent American Flyer pre-war #90 Hyde Park Station this week for the Christmas putz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


That's a terrific relic of a day gone by Larry and in great shape too. I would suggest,as with most antiques, that you not repaint anything. Best to use it as is and leave it that way as you most likely will not be able to match the color or the finish. As little paint that's worn off shows that the building was pretty well taken care of by previous owners and that says more for it than repainting will. Put some boxes or luggage over the missing paint areas and call it good.


----------



## longle

Yes, the more I thought about it the less I liked the idea so it's going to stay original.

Larry


----------



## eljefe

I rarely buy anything brand new, so hardly post here. But I recently splurged and picked up a few O-scale items from RMT.

Here are the Navy rotating beacon, lighted Statue of Liberty, and Army rail yard light tower.










The Statue of Liberty is much higher quality than I expected. It comes with a ceramic base of the old fort it was built upon.


----------



## sjm9911

Cool, I realy like that navy light! Simple but complex.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If it fits your setting RMT has some decent stuff.


----------



## Dano

I always knew that those light towers were way too high!


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If it fits your setting RMT has some decent stuff.



Yep they do.......you can change my name back anytime now.
I do not like the label you put on me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Took you longer than I expected to notice.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Took you longer than I expected to notice.


I saw it even before I logged in.......it was in the caboose thread by water stop.
*THE DAY BEFORE YOU CHANGED IT BACK!:stroke:
*
You deleted the post there! I guess to get rid of evidence.

You deleted the other posts I had too.


----------



## Big Ed

By the way you took out sjm9911's post about you labeling him Hobo For Life. (which I think he sort of likes)
Getting rid of more evidence?:smokin:


----------



## Dano

I got a five car CNR Super Continental consist. I only put four out and had to press 6153 into service to haul it since I don't have any E9s.
https://youtu.be/JXqLysGKtZA


----------



## Old_Hobo

Dano said:


> I got a five car CNR Super Continental consist. I only put four out and had to press 6153 into service to haul it since I don't have any E9s


No worries.....CN never had any 'E' units anyway......


----------



## Dano

I was thinking of these:


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer

I just received (a gift from brother & sister) a brand new BLI Paragon2 AT&SF 2-10-2 Modernized locomotive that I am really looking forward to running on the new layout I've been working on. The layout is finished on 3 walls now & I'm thinking about hooking up some power to the rails today just to run this new locomotive. It has all the bells & whistles that Paragon2 offers & I love their sound.

I'm hoping to get the final wall & tunnel system finished up next week so I can start running my trains permanently around the entire layout. I ran out of lumber so that's why just 3 walls are finished at present time. WOW, has lumber gone way up in price lately or what, lol?


----------



## silver69

Ordered this last night from Model Train Stuff, should have in about a week.
It's an N scale DL109
I like the Southern colors


----------



## norgale

Nice looking. Good catch.


----------



## longle

I picked up this nice American Flyer 593 signal tower yesterday. It's missing the chimney stack so that's on my "Want" list.










Larry


----------



## mikek

*Athearn Trainmaster chassis*

I just finished assembling an Athearn 43015 chassis, now am shopping for a shell to fit. It's for a Trainmaster diesel, but will any other shells fit? My U-boat almost fits, but not.
A Mantua Bobber is in the pic, too...cute isn't it? Stuck with the Euro couplers, but I have another brass one that I'm going to put on a different frame, with Kadees. I'll sell one or the other, sooner or later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've been working on other folks upgrades and repairs, so I haven't had a chance to do much with my new arrivals. I did manage to get one converted to TMCC/RailSounds.

First up is a Lionel scale Virginian Allegheny, it has RailSounds & TMCC. It's slated to get cruise, a Super-Chuffer, and four chuffs/rev upgrades. Of course, it'll also get all LED lighting to go with it.

















Then I got this nice MTH Premier Genesis with PS/1 at York, good deal at $135. I sold the old PS/1 boards for $60, so I paid a grand total of $75 for a very nice locomotive. It's upgraded to command, cruise, and RailSounds. Still to come is Rule-17 lighting, ground lights, and cab light control.









Last in is this Williams UP brass scale FEF. It's stock, so it gets the whole setup, and it'll need a fan driven smoke unit as well.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice John. :smilie_daumenpos:

I wonder why the pictures did not automatically resize?
Some threads they do other they don't?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm the Wizard Ed, I command them to stay the same size. 

Truthfully, I think 1280 is the largest size that won't resize, which is what I used.

I have a semi-scale Genesis, but I had a bunch of Amtrak passenger cars, so I figured they deserved a full scale locomotive to pull them. I've started to move the fleet to more scale sized pieces, look for some good deals on semi-scale.


----------



## Dano

I bought a whack of parts off the bay today so hopefully I can stop cannibalizing locos for my projects. And maybe put some back together!


----------



## Big Ed

Dano said:


> I bought a whack of parts off the bay today so hopefully I can stop cannibalizing locos for my projects. And maybe put some back together!




Change THREAD to POST. :smokin:
:ttiwwop:


Show a picture of the "whack" of parts. (never heard that term before)
I have not bought a parts pile in a long time.


----------



## Dano

Okay, Ed, keep yer shirt on! I will post a pic for you when I get them, in a week or so.


----------



## longle

I found these 3 little guys in a junk box at a flea market yesterday. They are 1 5/8" high and appear to be made of lead. Old or recent?










Larry


----------



## sawgunner

Picked up a pair of HO steamers 

IHC Premier Gold Series 2-10-2 DCC ready

BLI 4-6-2 DCC and sound


----------



## Ranger

got these at the train show today


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Bachmann Spectrum HO scale three truck Shay with DCC and sound


Two MTH HO scale Alleghenies



Bachmann Sound Value EMD ATSF F7A


----------



## Fire21

I love Shays. Wish they made a three-truck in N-scale! Nice gain for you, all of them!


----------



## fs2k4pilot

That Shay technically belongs to my Mom. She doesn't usually go for model trains, but she's loved Shays ever since we rode the Cass scenic railroad, so she fronted me the cash to buy the thing from my friend. She owns the engine, I run it.

Those Alleghenies are two of my favorites. All die cast metal construction, traction tires (with included replacement non-traction tire driver pair), beautiful detail, great sound, and tons and tons of power. They're also speed-matched closely enough that I was able to run a coal drag with one engine on the point and the other on the rear (with each engine assigned to one side of a DT402R throttle, but not consisted. I like having individual control of my helpers), and run the train at 45 SMPH without either ripping the train apart, or pushing it off the track. However, trying to double-head them led to the lead engine pulling the knuckle of its function-releasing rear coupler. Putting on the replacement Kadee should fix that.

The F7 is also pretty decent for a $200 engine with sound. Runs quite well at step 1, after tweaking CV2. Sound decoder is basic, not many functions, but sounds good. The weight is within a couple ounces of an Athearn Genesis F unit. It managed to haul 19 cars up my club's helix track, with a running start and slipping in some places. 15 cars would probably be more reasonable, and a four-unit lash-up ought to be able to heft a significant train up that helix. Of course, the first thing I did to that engine was to install Kadee #148s right out of the box.


----------



## Lee Willis

This is the new standard size (1:48 scale) Lionel Legacy 4-6-0 - a very nice loco although not a great bargain - which arrived late yesterday afternoon, pulling a train of Menard's scale, weathered 40-foot boxcars - one of the best bargains in model traindom, I think (a dozen were new early last week). It makes for a nice train even if it is a NYC loco pulling all UP cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I didn't know that Menard's had much scale stuff, that looks great. I like the weathering, did you do that, surely you can't buy them from Menard's looking like that. Do you have a Menard's close to you, or did you get those mail order?

I have that same loco in C&O.


----------



## Lee Willis

Gunrunnerjohn: "I didn't know that Menard's had much scale stuff . . "

I'm not sure all Menard's cars are scale, or how absolutely true to prototype those that are scale are otherwise. I think that particularly their early flatcars may be traditional size, although Menards made a point an ad I read somewhere that the flats with the deuce and half and trailer military load are scale (and are maybe the best rolling stock they sell). 

There was a thread about the "scale" size of Menards' boxcars on another forum about a month ago, around the time the Pennsylvania Merchandise Service cars were released. I measured the "box" on one of those cars when it arrived, and it is 10 1/8 inches long, or just about perfect for scale length of a 40-footer. Height and width are proportional - i.e. at of close to scale. The Union Pacific boxcars I got more recently (picture above) are from the identical casting as the earlier Penn Merch. car, just different paint, etc. 

These cars are just incredible bargains:$20 for scale size, reasonable detailed, nicely painted, and individually numbered cars, or $25 if weathered or with an internal load. They are not perfect, what detail they have is cast in (but cast in resin so realy sharp), and they have more than twice the rolling resistance of the best Lionel and MTH cars, and about one in three couplers tends to bind (fifteen seconds with a narrow rat-tail file fixes each that does), and two out of 22 I have bought lean noticeable because the hole for the trucks bolt to the chassis is not drilled perfectly perpendicular (about 15 minutes to fix).

I am not a big fan of the weathering. It is far too uniform from seam to seam along the side and roof of a car, and from car to car and too heavily weathered only on all seams: a string of them (see picture) looks like a line of zebras. Note the first two, though which show experiments with (respectively) brown and black weathering powder, etc., changing the look of individual cars - I also paint the roofs so the weathering strips are broekn up a bit on each, and weather the new dark roof, and fade and weather each. I do one or two of the cars each day now. 

Still, I do not want to be too negative: I really like Menards. I got a long train - twenty two scale-size, good looking, individually numbered boxcars (10 Penn Serv., 12 UP) - for less than $500. That's phenomenal and worth the few quirks the cars have.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

$20 is a great price for decent scale cars, that's for sure. The weathering isn't bad, perhaps just a bit too extreme and regular, but for $5 extra, that's probably as good as it gets. 

So you're saying the $20 Pennsylvania Merchandise Service Cars are truly scale sized? That's a killer price for a scale car. They say 10 1/2", but that usually means counting the couplers. If the box is that big, as you say, that's a scale car.


----------



## Lee Willis

I just went up and measured again to mak,e sure I was not mistaken. The Penn Merch Serv and UP cars are identical size: the box is a scale 40 feet 6 inches long, 9 feet 4 inches wide, and ten feet high (from the lowest part of the bottom edge of the box on the sides to the highest part of the roof - the catwalk along its center roof). they are indeed a bargain. Wish I had bought a dozen of the Santa Fe cars, but they are sold out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's pretty amazing for a decent scale boxcar, nice values!


----------



## Lee Willis

It is an amazing price for a scale-size car with that level of detail (all cast in, yes, but quite sharply cast and well done), all metal trucks and wheels and couplers, and good paint (the graphics in particular are crisper than on other low-price cars I've bought). And the unique numbers on each car are, well, a unique feature I have seen no where else. 

People can bemoan the passing of a company like Weaver, and I wish they had stayed, but the optimist in me thinks that a new player like Menards - wide marketing footprint, seriously heavy-duty buying count in the wholesale market, low-price-point marketing strategy, is just what this hobby needs most. I think the "trade" life has give O-gauge modeling, Menards for Weaver, is positive overall.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You sucked me in Lee, I went for ten of the Reading ones, I wanted some more Reading rolling stock as I have engines but not much to pull with them.


----------



## Dano

I got this in the mail yesterday;

Hopefully, I will be able to turn it into something like this:

The wheel spacing of the drivers isn't exactly correct but close enough for the girls I go with!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The cab is on the wrong end of the one you're trying to convert.


----------



## Dano

No problem, John, I will build this one instead!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That will work.


----------



## Lee Willis

Dano said:


> No problem, John, I will build this one instead!


That looks nice. I found another image of it, in better condition, here. It is a handsome tank engine:
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/pennsy/steamtown/cn47.jpg

I made a very similar tank engine from a Lionchief Hudson, inspired by the Boston and Albany 4-6-6T engine, which I think is so handsome. The one you show is. It has a new, scale size cab, very changes to the boiler and pilots, and an all new added rear into which I moved the speaker, etc. It is just a nice little loco now and was a fun project to do. Good luck to you and please share photos as you go along. Sorry but I have lost the "Before" photo, but it was just a standard LC+ traditional size Hudson.


----------



## Dano

That's pretty cool, Lee. I am itching to get started but I have a baggage car and military train to get off my bench first (a customer is forcing money on me so it has to take precedence over my keepers!).


----------



## Lee Willis

Dano said:


> That's pretty cool, Lee. I am itching to get started but I have a baggage car and military train to get off my bench first (a customer is forcing money on me so it has to take precedence over my keepers!).


Don't you hate it when that happens? Those pesky customers think just because they pay money their work ought to take precedence over yours. So totally unreasonable! Do you plan to post pictures of the military train somewhere here? - I'm always interested in those, particularly WWII through Vietnam era ones.


----------



## Dano

I sold a rebuilt army missile launching loco to a fellow and he just wanted something to tow behind it so I am cobbling something out of some old Marx stuff and bits from one of those crappy Lionel army play sets. It just has to look like it matches the loco so I did not even do any research on how it should really look.

An example is this Marx crane with Lionel trucks and couplers. I have no idea what it should look like or even if the USN had any!


----------



## Lee Willis

It looks both pretty good and lots of fun to me. It is certainly as representative as the original Lionel and Marx models were. Did the Navy have any crane cars? Who cares? The eight-year-old inside me loves the idea . . . . . Now, for a boat to haul out of the water!


----------



## Lee Willis

These are new in the last three weeks. five arrived today. I'm shopping diecast and other sites for bargains on pre-1925 cars and true]-1955 period look to the layout, but found it is fun to put out cars a decade or two later (mid '60s) or a decade earlier.

I thought it might be fun to put out some 1925 and before cars when I run older steam locos. So far, shopping around and paying no more than $12, I've accumulated 20, some costing on $4 a piece. I need another dozen or more, and will have to paint and trim some of them to look good, but it will be fun.


----------



## Fire21

Those look great! They ought to fit right in with the steam engines.


----------



## cole226

*Local history celebrated*

got this in the mail the other day. ordered through local club up here.:thumbsup: pic of real one in my signature at bottom of page


----------



## norgale

What does Tunkhannock mean?


----------



## cole226

*Tunkhannock*

supposedly an indian word for "small stream or confluence of streams":dunno:


----------



## norgale

Sounds good. Thanks. Pete


----------



## Dano

I finally finished playing around with this box-baggage car to head up my CNR passenger train. New ends and trucks and paint and it houses the steam whistle. It ended up 'okay' but the express reefer will be done differently once I get one of the Atlas doner cars. Please excuse the large round head screw anchoring the body, I seem to have misplaced the flat head screw somewhere on my bench!


----------



## Chet

A Bachmann Alco S-4. I am a sucker for anything Milwaukee Road.


----------



## cole226

ALWAYS WANTED ONE OF THESE! IT JUST LOOKS GOOD SITTIN THERE:laugh:

EDIT- PICTURES COMING NEXT POST


----------



## cole226

HERE'S PICS. DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY WENT


----------



## johnfl68

I just got this HO EMD F7 A/B set in from being custom painted to match ITMZ #87 that was painted in the NKP Blue and White colors by the Indiana Transportation Museum.

They only did the A unit in this color scheme, but it wasn't much more cost to have the B unit painted at the same time, so I had the set done.



















Here is a picture of the real life version.










I still have to convert from DC to DCC, and add sound, probably when things slow down for me in August and September.

John


----------



## Fire21

John, why is there such a drastic difference in color between the real and the model?


----------



## johnfl68

Fire21:

Several things in play here.

First, perhaps I should have been more specific with the person who painted these for me. That is my fault. 

I requested NKP Blue, and that is how they were painted. In hind site I should have requested some paint samples to be mailed to me. I would have preferred the lighter blue, but I am still very happy with the results none the less. 

But there are many things in play here. I believe the model painter did use official NKP Blue, but I am not certain if there are different official NKP blues or not. I have seen some that are the darker blue that the painter used, and some that are a bit lighter (but not quite as light as in the pictures of the real #83).

The #83 that ITM painted, I was told was color matched to a can of NKP blue that was saved from the old NKP Fort Wayne shop. Is it possible that the color of the paint that was in that can became a lighter color over time, or perhaps was not the original NKP blue, or a variation of the NKP blue. It is hard to say for sure.

Also, of all the pictures I have seen of #83, there are some variations of the blue, because of lighting, and or camera settings, etc. I have not actually had a chance to see #83 in person, so I am not sure of the color blue that is truly is to my eye.

The #83 with the Blue and White NKP colors is only a temporary job, and ITM will be repainting it to Monon colors sometime in the future. And NKP never painted any F7's like that as well, so it is nothing that ever existed in the past anyway.

Maybe a few years down the road, if a better undercoated EMD F7 set comes out (this was an older Stewart set), perhaps I will get another set painted with the blue that matches the pictures that I have seen.

John


----------



## Fire21

Wow, thanks for a very detailed response!! I figured it was probably just a light difference, since the real 83 is out in the sun. Either way, it's a beautiful job done on your models.


----------



## Lee Willis

That is quite nice. I always liked the NPR blue livery and I love EMD F locos, so this is a favorite. Having a B unit painted and made is a great choice, too. You got just what you wanted. Gorgeous set.


----------



## mikek

Really nice set. I have the same loco, trying to decide on a paint scheme, will have to see what decals I have. Norfolk Southern is local, I'd like to do that.


----------



## Dano

If you take the exact same paint and put it on a small model it will always look darker than the full size rendering. If you take the model and put it next to the prototype and step back it will look the same. It is just the way we perceive colour. Some of the more anal model aircrafting types add a dash of white to their colours to get a more prototypical look but it is a very subjective process and leads to all sorts of flame wars!


----------



## Lee Willis

*New train of tank cars*

I've wanted an entire train of tank cars for some time, specifically, 1:48 scale (or close enough to it so you can't tell without a ruler), single dome, fairly nicely detailed. 

They arrived today, fifteen of them, making a whole train. 

Patrick of Patricks Trains worked with me to make this happen. I am very pleased. I've posted more about this train on the O-gauge section here.


----------



## santafe158

johnfl68 said:


> Fire21:
> 
> Several things in play here.
> 
> First, perhaps I should have been more specific with the person who painted these for me. That is my fault.
> 
> I requested NKP Blue, and that is how they were painted. In hind site I should have requested some paint samples to be mailed to me. I would have preferred the lighter blue, but I am still very happy with the results none the less.
> 
> But there are many things in play here. I believe the model painter did use official NKP Blue, but I am not certain if there are different official NKP blues or not. I have seen some that are the darker blue that the painter used, and some that are a bit lighter (but not quite as light as in the pictures of the real #83).
> 
> The #83 that ITM painted, I was told was color matched to a can of NKP blue that was saved from the old NKP Fort Wayne shop. Is it possible that the color of the paint that was in that can became a lighter color over time, or perhaps was not the original NKP blue, or a variation of the NKP blue. It is hard to say for sure.
> 
> Also, of all the pictures I have seen of #83, there are some variations of the blue, because of lighting, and or camera settings, etc. I have not actually had a chance to see #83 in person, so I am not sure of the color blue that is truly is to my eye.
> 
> The #83 with the Blue and White NKP colors is only a temporary job, and ITM will be repainting it to Monon colors sometime in the future. And NKP never painted any F7's like that as well, so it is nothing that ever existed in the past anyway.
> 
> Maybe a few years down the road, if a better undercoated EMD F7 set comes out (this was an older Stewart set), perhaps I will get another set painted with the blue that matches the pictures that I have seen.
> 
> John


In most cases, each paint shop mixed their own paint for each job they did on the railroads. They might have gotten the different shades of certain colors close, but most were probably slightly different depending on which shop did the work.


----------



## santafe158

A neat piece I just picked up. A Corgi Detroit PCC streetcar, which I added powered trucks to (made by GHB international).


----------



## Cycleops

Nice one santafe158.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking streetcar. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikek

Best looking street car I've ever seen. Great detail, looks like the doors could operate. It looks big, mine are all small.


----------



## santafe158

Thanks guys. It's 1:50 scale, so not quite big enough for O scale, but it'll work for what I intend to use it for (my annual movie theater display at the Redford theatre). For the money, they are definitely nice cars. The trick in the future will be finding power truck kits as GHB is running low on theirs.


----------



## sjm9911

OK, so ive been picking up stuff here and there, nothing great to write home about. Until now. I got excited when this arrived! An o scale mth operating fire house 25$ to ship but I won it on the bay for 35$! 60 $ total ,im happy!


----------



## sjm9911

Pics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very cool, let's see it operate.


----------



## StBlade

Can't wait to start building this.


----------



## MacDaddy55

StBlade said:


> Can't wait to start building this.


StBlade, nice pickup! Those Faller buildings and Kibri as well add a different, older look to your layout. I have a Kirchbein Station that I use as a Library/Town Hall and a Coaling Crane, Coal Bins that again gives the layout an older bygone look to it. Finding and building these great models is very satisfying and again good find!:thumbsup:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Wow, you'll never believe it but I was coming home from a vacation today and we stopped at Holly Beach Train Depot because we saw it near a breakfast place we were eating at. They had some good stuff, I saw a Marklin for $35 and a GG-1 which had scratched off paint in some areas but had a metal shell, also for $35. Kinda wanted it, but I decided to save some money for more antique places later on this Summer instead. So I bought a Rivarossi 0-4-0 which is a LOT like the one I already have that appears to need new brushes and wiring. Best of all, this was in their 1$ box. I didn't expect it to work, and it didn't at first so I opened it up and tested the motor which didn't respond. I spun it manually and tried it, and it worked. I think it needs some cleaning on its electrical pickup areas (My track probably needs to be cleaned as well) but I can see it working for a second when I push it along the track. Well, life's got some fine logic there. I bought the one I had before for 15$ and it seems to need more work to get it to run, but I buy this for 1$ and it runs. Well then...
Anyways who cares about the text, here's the actual train.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's one I've been looking for several years, I like the look of these for my Amtrak passenger trains. I was being picky, and only wanted the separate sale one that had larger motors, cruise control, and RailSounds 5. After having an eBay search active for over a year, one descended from the sky and I got it NIB for a little over half the MSRP, $244 vs. $399. It came out of the box in perfect shape and runs like a top, so I'm a happy camper. Thank you Trainz, I was surprised it wasn't bid up a lot higher. Summer really is a good time to shop for trains.


----------



## silver69

nice score, neat when a long term search pays off.


----------



## Undermidnight

Right now I am building my fleet so everything is new! However, I did find a couple Wagon-top boxcars which will go great on my B&O branch 










Jason


----------



## apoc444

picked a couple of postwar steamers for my foray into 0 scale had the 1130(wife has had since new) and 8902 ,,picked up hudson and a turbine and a 2035 























got some really good deals, so it is off to a nice strart


----------



## cole226

apoc,
u got some nice locos there. I think you'll be happy with them.


----------



## apoc444

havin a great time so far,,,I can actually see to work on or should say learn to work on


----------



## Lee Willis

*New NASA rocket transport car*

This weekend at a TCA-sponsored event in Raleigh I bought the single MTH rocket transport car shown below. It's lead car of a five-car set made by MTH that carries an entire 1:48 model of a shuttle booster engine, as NASA transports it, taken apart in sections, each car carrying 1/5th of the rocket. 








If you have never seen one of these sets, its among the best bargains MTH makes: five detailed, big 16-wheel cars with lots of interior parts and the sections of the rocket, which ir removed, assemble into a model of the rocket. 














I have two of the complete sets - one so I could keep a set with the rocekt sections in hcars, and another where I removed the sections and assembled the rocket, which is on display in my train room - nearly three feet Tall!







Anyway, I wanted an extra nose cone car for some ime. I plan to convert it into a fantasy space capsule. I've always felt NASA should have canceled the shuttle (too complicated and expensive), and built a big Apollo-like capsule just to ride into low earth orbit on a single booster. I figure a single booster could put a four to six person Apollo-like capsule into low orbit. Anyway, I got his for a good price and will hvae fun with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a cool set Lee, I've never seen that one in person.


----------



## norgale

Your train room is spectacular. Don't tell Gunrunner John where you live or he'll be there with a big truck. Ha! Pete


----------



## sawgunner

I've got a lot of new stuff lately but nothing noteworthy til now.


----------



## Undermidnight

Based on a tip from a fellow member of my model railroad club, I found a couple of these at a local hobby shop!


----------



## Cycleops

sawgunner said:


> I've got a lot of new stuff lately but nothing noteworthy til now


Do you know the story behind the Michaelangelo fingers on the cars?


----------



## johnfl68

Cycleops said:


> Do you know the story behind the Michaelangelo fingers on the cars?


They are real boxcars that were graffiti painted with "The Creation of Adam" as a set of 2 by RYOE, a popular freight graffiti artist.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3729417

A bit of the story from the artist:
http://www.fyasko.com/2013/03/the-creation-of-adam-by-ryoe/


It is unclear if they still exist, I saw one post from a few years back that said they were both painted over, but then a later post said one of them was spotted.

John


----------



## Cycleops

johnfl68 said:


> They are real boxcars that were graffiti painted with "The Creation of Adam" as a set of 2 by RYOE, a popular freight graffiti artist.
> 
> John


Graffiti artists are really going up in the world then, they always used to be called vandals!


----------



## johnfl68

Cycleops said:


> Graffiti artists are really going up in the world then, they always used to be called vandals!


By definition some graffiti is art, some is not. 
By definition it could also be called vandalism.
Were the boxcars damaged by painting "The Creation of Adam" on the sides of them? That might be debatable in this case, as the artistic vandalism created so much public interest that a model railroad manufacture decided to create models of the boxcars with the graffiti on them (link). The boxcar owners took a long time to paint over the graffiti (if this actually happened - EEC 5344 last photographed 4/14/15 in QC link - FCRD 5072 last photographed 8/31/14 in MO link), where in most cases the graffiti is painted over quickly. So obviously they were also unsure if it was damaging.

Being art or not, and being legal or not, are two separate issues.

Now many graffiti artists are actually being commissioned to paint the sides of large buildings all over the world, because people love the art.

Graffiti has been around for a long long time, with examples dating back to Ancient Egypt, Ancient Greece, and the Roman Empire.


*artist*
noun art·ist \ˈär-tist\
: a person who creates art : a person who is skilled at drawing, painting, etc.

*art*
noun \ˈärt\
: something that is created with imagination and skill and that is beautiful or that expresses important ideas or feelings

*graffiti*
noun graf·fi·ti \grə-ˈfē-(ˌ)tē, gra-, grä-\
: pictures or words painted or drawn on a wall, building, etc.

*vandalism*
noun van·dal·ism \ˈvan-də-ˌli-zəm\
: the act of deliberately destroying or damaging property


----------



## Cycleops

Not a teacher by any chance are you johnfl68?


----------



## silver69

I view graffiti as vandalism.


----------



## sawgunner

Please dear god let's not start that debate again........


----------



## Fire21

sawgunner said:


> Please dear god let's not start that debate again........


LOL...Why not? Us newer member haven't seen it! :laugh:

Incidentally, if you're going to refer to God, it begins with a capital G.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Charles Ro delivered, ordered on Monday, got it on Wednesday, not bad service! 

This is the BTO Legacy PRR B6sb switcher. I think Lionel may have cracked the code for smoke output, this thing is a beast when it comes to smoke! It has great sounds, great lighting, and runs perfectly. Lots of background sounds at slow speed, things creaking and groaning like the real thing. Low speed performance is amazing, it moves less than 1/2" a second at the first speed step, and adding the drag of the track cleaner didn't change that at all, very impressive!

I believe I'll keep it!


----------



## Rusty

Beautiful steam locomotive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, I was very pleased with the look when I took it out, and the fact that it performs better than it looks, if that's possible, is icing on the cake!


----------



## cole226

*B6 switcher*

nice little outfit.:thumbsup:
does it have the steaming whistle?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No whistle smoke in this one, they'd have trouble cramming it in, it's pretty small. I have a soft spot for the little switchers, so this one fit right in.


----------



## cole226

* I have a soft spot for the little switchers, so this one fit right in. *

yeah, i like the switchers too. i have pre and post war 0-4-0s, i need to wire from tender to motor. make them happier thru switches.
some day i'd like to get one of the prewar 228 semi-scales.

to bad yours couldn't have the whistle smoke. that would have REALLY been the icing on the cake.:thumbsup:

best of luck with it. its a beauty:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The Legacy one has the wiring between the locomotive and the tether and the rollers are common. It doesn't miss a beat. I have the K-Line A-5 0-4-0, and I wired it's rollers together as well. I have the Lionel Legacy Lindbergh Atlantic that does have whistle smoke, and I had to wire it's locomotive and tender rollers together for the same reason. I do that on most small steamers, and even some larger ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I scored some vehicles for a good price over on OGR, all eight NIB for $35 shipped. All are late 40's and 50's vintage, a perfect strike!  Just happened to be there when he posted them.


----------



## Lee Willis

That is a very nice B6sb. I love smaller steamers like this, but for once, with the recent Imperial Triplex still with that "new loco" smell, swo to speak, and a couple of others on pre-order, I decided to pass and have mercy on my train budget. 

These arrived today, from Russia. I posted about ordering them some time back. They are 1932 GAZ 3-6s, basically Ford Model A's made under license and marketed in the Soviet Union from 1932 to about 1938 as a car called the NAZ A. It is hard to find good cheap models of a standard Ford model A sedan unless you want to pay Brooklin prices - these cost $100 less a piece. They are mostly plastic, but look really good. 

They took two and a half weeks to get here. I was beginning to worry that maybe Putin wanted to personally inspect them before letting them leave the country or something.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice looking Ford's Lee, the look like they have a lot of detailing.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I went to an auction preview today, and I put an absentee bid on a couple things, so let's hope I get it.

Edit: One thing was an O Gauge train that came with a few cars and a box of old HO track. the other one was some pieces of Standard Gauge track, including a cross track. Maybe no one will know what they're worth and I'll win


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

400E Blue Comet said:


> I went to an auction preview today, and I put an absentee bid on a couple things, so let's hope I get it.
> 
> Edit: One thing was an O Gauge train that came with a few cars and a box of old HO track. the other one was some pieces of Standard Gauge track, including a cross track. Maybe no one will know what they're worth and I'll win


Didn't win anything...


----------



## Dano

Purchased a very nice set of Rail King CPR passenger cars which I contemplated running behind my Hudson or Pacific but they are 3-axle trucked 16 inch cars and are not suitable for the store display trackage (sigh).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've been looking at the LionChief Plus stuff, but I wanted something that was scale sized. Along comes the Camelback, and my quest was realized.

All in all, a pretty nice locomotive at the price point. It's not a Legacy, but it is a very nice piece anyway. The only issue I had was Lionel has still not mastered the art of putting the brake shoes on so they won't drag on the traction tires!  I had to fix that, and now it runs nice and smooth. 

Cruise control, good smoke, nice sounds, and also quite nice detailing. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been looking at the LionChief Plus stuff, but I wanted something that was scale sized. Along comes the Camelback, and my quest was realized.
> 
> All in all, a pretty nice locomotive at the price point. It's not a Legacy, but it is a very nice piece anyway. The only issue I had was Lionel has still not mastered the art of putting the brake shoes on so they won't drag on the traction tires!  I had to fix that, and now it runs nice and smooth.
> 
> Cruise control, good smoke, nice sounds, and also quite nice detailing. I think I'll keep it.
> 
> View attachment 74610


Hey, I think I saw something like that at Roadside America. What a neat engine.


----------



## Dano

Regarding impinging details. This HO loco has plastic inserts in the wheels which bear on the drive rods causing high power input and all or nothing speed. I shaved down the inserts and now she hums along with normal power input. I wonder how many people were disappointed after purchasing something like this? Somebody's bright idea to save a few pennies?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

400E Blue Comet said:


> Hey, I think I saw something like that at Roadside America. What a neat engine.


The camelback fits my tastes in locomotives, it's an oddball.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I just went the the Great Lehigh Valley train meet and Allentown for my birthday, and I got a LONG list of stuff. I'm gonna start with the less exciting things then go to the grand finale.
I got a model Jagdtiger- wait a minute... That's not a train! I saw a Crusader there but it was too expensive, it was $1200 but that was for the set not just the engine. But I managed to get the next best thing: A PICTURE of the Crusader. Someone was nice enough to give me a motorized truck that you use to power just about anything. I also got a Bachmann Gandy Dancer and some kind of weird Marklin style N gauge train. I wasn't sure if it was TT or N, but it was N. I've been wanting one of those. It needs some fixes, I broke a wire when I was getting the motor working but that's kind of a good thing. It was an old wire, it was stiff and rubbing against the motor's gear. The motor seems to run though. I got a Marx engine so I finally have something to pull those two extra Marx cars I've always had.
Okay... Now for the moment you've all been waiting for... I got... A 400E BLU- ha, did I get you there ? No, I got a T Gauge- nope I'm teasing you again :smilie_auslachen:. Well for real, I got a K-line reproduction semi scale GG-1 and I was stunned when I put it on the track. It's clearly the best O Gauge train I have and puts 80% of my collection to shame. It's heavy, it's smooth, it's quiet, it's pantographs are very easy to put up (They don't just slip down), it has directional headlights, it has dual motors, and nearly the entire thing is metal. It was derailing at first but I realized it was the track, the old O gauge track isn't exactly reliable. I think I need to clean the track too, on slow speeds the E-unit randomly starts clicking at some parts. It's gonna take me a while to take pictures of all this stuff.


----------



## MrRiddle

*Lionel 6-38422 NP U33C #3307 Legacy*

Lionel 6-38422 NP U33C 
3307

Also purchased a Legacy 990. Never worked with these before!

Sorry, can't seem to upload pictures so I set a link to the stock photo.

Trying this link to Photo bucket


----------



## mrjcoz

*new stuff*

been wheeling and dealing selling fishing stuff and other odd items to get some cash together.scored some nice postwar stuff at an estate sale,this stuff is usually long gone by the time i get to em.627 switcher in very good +.3535 security car.heli car with heli.ordered replacement rotor.firefighter instruction car.6560 in the box .6112 with red canisters 2 white lettering 2 black.all this stuff is in very good + condition.no chips scratches or rust.lettering and colors are bright.better than the usual junk i buy.


----------



## MrRiddle

mrjcoz said:


> been wheeling and dealing selling fishing stuff and other odd items to get some cash together.scored some nice postwar stuff at an estate sale,this stuff is usually long gone by the time i get to em.627 switcher in very good +.3535 security car.heli car with heli.ordered replacement rotor.firefighter instruction car.6560 in the box .6112 with red canisters 2 white lettering 2 black.all this stuff is in very good + condition.no chips scratches or rust.lettering and colors are bright.better than the usual junk i buy.


Sounds great! I'd love to come across an estate sale. There is one on Ebay that has what looks like every train made by Lionel along with every action device known. Don't have a link right now but I think they need to sell it as a lot.


----------



## sjm9911

Nice stuff guys when you getter legacy stuff up and running post some pictures and mrjcoz, I like junk, so post pictures of that too


----------



## MrRiddle

As soon as I can post pictures I will!


----------



## Lee Willis

I got this a bit over a week ago and it continues to be a delight to run. It is an MTH Imperial Triplex - 23 inchs long with 24 powered drivers! Just a hoot to watch, really good, complicated and intneresting sound, and a very slow, mooth runner: just a great locomotive.

I can't recommend the Imperial line enough if you are into O-gauge. Great value and wonderful locos.


----------



## MrRiddle

Nice Lee, Think it has enough coal?


----------



## mrjcoz

sjm9911 said:


> Nice stuff guys when you getter legacy stuff up and running post some pictures and mrjcoz, I like junk, so post pictures of that too


will do ,after 3 yr old grandson leaves.he loves trains.especially mine.too much


----------



## Dano

I got this 'grain elevator' the other day. The Old Man was cleaning out some stuff and come up with it and asked if I wanted it so I said 'Sure, we can put it on the train table.' 'Oh, yeah, I never thought of that.' I don't drink rye so who knows how long he has had the empty bottle sitting around (if it was scotch I would have known about it, long ago!).


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I got a grey HO diesel that has both trucks powered at Strasburg today. I also got an M3 Lee- Hey wait a minute why do tanks keep sneaking in here?


----------



## Dano

I bought another Lionel 225. I had to swap out the trucks but I got it for a reasonable price so no complaints.:thumbsup: I may make another CPR Pacific so they would be discarded anyhoo!







After cleaning and truck swap. Still have to get it in motion and see how she pulls.


----------



## Darkshade 80

Hello everyone, I love building all the old Campbell's wood HO scale buildings my father left behind. After going through Stacks of Railroad magazines I found a Portfolio of the Maryland n Pennsylvania signed book by charles Mahan Jr.

Does anyone know what and why these were made?


----------



## Darkshade 80

Hello everyone, I love building all the old Campbell's wood HO scale buildings my father left behind. After going through Stacks of Railroad magazines I found a Portfolio of the Maryland n Pennsylvania signed book by charles Mahan Jr.

Does anyone know what and why these were made?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I saw these large tank cars, I'm somewhat of a sucker for these, I have a few of the Atlas ones, these three fit right in. Should be a pretty impressive tank train with about a dozen of these and then toss in the six Vision Line Ethanol tank cars.


----------



## Mayhem

*New items*

G scale Colorado and Silverton and Frisco 4-6-4 HO


----------



## Magic

That 4-6-0 is a great loco. Love it.

Magic


----------



## Florida RR

Yes, I got something new today. I got a new Atlas N scale C-628 in Seaboard Coast Line colors - black with yellow stripes. Wow it is nice. It is so much more smooth than the other Atlas locomotives that I have, which Atlas made in 1993. I didn't expect there to be a huge difference, but there sure is. I love this new one.

-Florida RR-


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Picked up this sweet water tower from my trip down to the train store yesterday. Because of the crummy weather today, I went and repainted the top portion from an ugly green to a nice grey. I also made a new section of road for it. I may add letters to it. Not sure yet.

-J.


----------



## mikek

Those towers can be fixed up nice. I think I can find the pic of mine. I made the spout from a ball pen part, chains from an Ebay purchase, pulleys scratch built.


----------



## California RailFan508

Been saving up for roughly four months towards another locomotive purchase, and this morning I made the move on a lightly used *Lionel TMCC Santa Fe #7909 U28CG* locomotive from a 2005 Lionel freight set that was up for sale on eBay. This newest addition to my slowly-expanding roster should hopefully arrive by next Saturday, and I will post pictures of it when it arrives.


























*More Info:*
This locomotive is based off of the real-life U28CG locomotives that the Santa Fe ordered from GE in 1966. ATSF ordered ten U28CG locomotives (numbered #350-359) painted up in the famous red warbonnet passenger scheme and used them for passenger trains until 1969, when the derailment of a U30CG (a custom-cowled passenger locomotive) and testing by the Santa Fe led to the locomotives being reassigned to freight service due to worries about a suspect design flaw that could lead to derailments. 

From the end of 1969 up until they were traded back into GE for B36-7 locomotives in 1980, the roster of Santa Fe U28CG units (renumbered from #350-359 to #7900-7909 for freight service) wore the blue and yellow warbonnet freight scheme. The model Lionel made in 2005 that was packed into a freight set bears the freight paint scheme that the last U28CG unit the ATSF had delivered (#7909) wore up until it was traded back to GE. Below are examples of both the passenger and freight versions of the real-life units:


----------



## Dano

I bought this set of CPR aluminum passenger cars. Williams made the correct looking Park car so no need for any mods on this one.


----------



## norgale

They would look a lot better out of the box. ☺


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice boxes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I sprung for the MTH Coors Silver Bullet Train, what fun! I added an extra operating reefer, just need a tail car now. 

When it stops and all the doors pop open and fog rolls out, it's really very cool! Interesting sound effects as well.


----------



## lears2005

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I sprung for the MTH Coors Silver Bullet Train, what fun! I added an extra operating reefer, just need a tail car now.
> 
> When it stops and all the doors pop open and fog rolls out, it's really very cool! Interesting sound effects as well.
> 
> View attachment 100082
> 
> 
> View attachment 100090


Holy batman there goes your whole retirement check lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just half of it.


----------



## sanepilot

*New addition for me*

Hi,all.. Very nice train,Gunny. I`m jealous LOL.I got my cannons[homemade] flatcar done today. Lo and behold,I spent the whole day working on trains. I put it on my General military train. Learned not to lay a train motor on a rag and run it.Took me 1 hr and 1/2 to pick out the ravelins.








Have a great rest of the week.sanepilot



The south will rise again:appl:


----------



## SamM

Are there any settings on this forum to warn readers that sunglasses may be needed!?!?!  Those silver bullet trains are bright! 

Very cool. :thumbsup:

-Sam


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I can edit the post and force you to scroll down to see the pictures.  They do have a shine, that's for sure. I love it when the Coors song stops playing and all the doors open with the "frost" billowing out and the flickering blue lights! I am a sucker for gadgets, what can I say.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Now that's grabs your attention!


----------



## flyboy2610

I went to the Midwest District NMRA train show in Omaha on 10-31-15. I'm proud of myself. I only spent $80.
I picked up some freight cars, some ready to run, some kits. The kits will give me something to do during the long winter months. One of the kits I got was a Life Like coaling tower. It's all there. Paid the outrageously overpriced sum of $10 for it.








The VHS tape is about UP Challenger 3985.
The Big Boy you see in the background is a recent acquisition as well. It is Athearn's Genesis 4014 with coal tender. I have it on my test track. I got the DC version, plan to put a decoder in it myself. It has a 21 pin plug. I haven't yet decided on a decoder. I put a Tsunami heavy steam into a Bachmann 4-8-4 for my first hard-wire, that came out nice and it has great sound.




I took the coal load off, also the water hatches. I'll reinstall those when I put the decoder in.
The plastic bag has little goodies in it, such as a coupler for the front and a wooden walkway for over the water hatches. I already ditched the McHenry coupler on the tender and put a Kadee on. Athearn allows the option of having a coupler up front, or you can have the cow catcher closed. I have a book "Union Pacific Big Boys in Action", http://www.southplattepress.com/current/upbigboyaction.html, which has photos of every Big Boy which was saved from the scrapper. Every photo of 4014 clearly shows a front coupler, so even though I do not plan to double-head this engine, it will have a front mounted coupler. I think I'll put the water hatch walkway on as well, just because I like the look of it. And to be really correct, I should hand paint a "4" as the last number of 4014 on the back of the tender. Why? because I found out from the aforementioned book that somehow the tenders for the 4014 and the 4015 got swapped. A mechanic 'fixed' the error by simply hand painting a 4 over the 5. For the rest of it's career, the 4014 used the tender originally delivered with the 4015.
And it still has it to this day.
As Paul Harvey used to say "And now *you* know...... the REST of the story."

And I know my wife has supper ready, so TTFN (ta-ta for now)!


----------



## norgale

The new Big Boy numbered 4014 from Athearn with sound is $649.95 retail. The BGC will not be running any of these engines I don't pay that much for a car for heavens sake.

This is from the December issue of MR.


----------



## flyboy2610

Pre-ordered from Factory Direct Trains the DCC/sound models were $499, the DC versions were $419 + shipping ($9.95).


----------



## Dano

Came in the mail today, I liked the scheme.


----------



## Dano

A guy came in off the street and asked if I wanted to buy an 0 gauge box car. Turned out to be this CANFOR car.


----------



## SDIV Tim

A Legacy 993 expansion set


----------



## MattR

Dano, what crane is that in your picture?
Thanks,
Matt?


----------



## Dano

Matt, the crane is one of the later plastic versions by Lionel that I cut down and put on a cut down Marx light tower.


----------



## MattR

I recognized the cab right away, but not the base. Thought it was something special. Looks cool.

Matt


----------



## longle

Dano said:


> View attachment 109249
> 
> Matt, the crane is one of the later plastic versions by Lionel that I cut down and put on a cut down Marx light tower.


Very nicely done.

Larry


----------



## Dano

Thank you. Mind you, I don't think that the access would pass today's workplace standards!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How does the operator get up to the cab of the crane?


----------



## Dano

John, there is a ladder up one side, you can see it against the left side in the picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Pretty tricky when he gets to the top, right?


----------



## Dano

He definitely has to make sure he lines the door up with the ladder before shutting down!


----------



## Dano

This arrived in the mail this morning. I had to take a bit of a wobble out of the base. The fun will be adapting it to Super 0.


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Pretty tricky when he gets to the top, right?


There is a custom cut trap door in the floor, no problem getting in.

I like the crane adaption, or should I say contraption? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dano

A long time aquaintance came into the shop today with a garage-sale find to see if it could be brought back from the dead. After 15 minutes of jiggery pokery it was evident that more stringent measures would be needed so he said you keep it maybe you can spend more time on it.. Two hours later after changing out the brushes and cleaning a whack of corrosion and gold paint off of everything it was finally working. Closer inspection revealed that under all that gold/green paint was a CN 227. What do you think my chances are of just removing the top coat of paint leaving the original Lionel paint? Right, I thought so!


----------



## Dano

This Bi-Centenary Canfor car arrived this morning.


----------



## Fire21

Is that Old Hobo in the upper left?


----------



## norgale

What's a can for?


----------



## Fire21

To put foods in for preservation. (ba-dum-BUM!) :laugh:

It's Canadian Forest Products. Says so on the car.


----------



## thedoc

Just got this in the mail today, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111842215879?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## milehighxr

Gain not as sexy as a loco, but I picked up a ZW-C(6-32930) which came with its 2 180 bricks, and an additional powerhouse 180(total 3). It appears that I _MAY_ need to buy a phase adapter for my 3rd powerhouse, as there was an issue with some of the earlier ones that they weren't all phased properly from the factory. But that's not show stopping IMO, as I got $600.00 retail worth of power for less than $350.00.


----------



## thedoc

Just paid for 12 more LifeLike B&O 50 ton 2 bay hopper cars, 8 of car number 324449 and 4 of Number 324436. I told the seller that he didn't need to send them till after the holidays.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, I saw this and had to have one, it's the Lemax Yulesteiner Brewery. It's going on my Christmas display now, and I'll find a home for it in the future. It's just too much fun!  I love all the lights, action, and the sounds. Of course, the sounds can be turned off if you just want the lights and motion.


----------



## cole226

here's some pics of the K-line b6 switcher w/TMCC and railsounds, and elec couplers.
i like. runs good, creeps at low speed. sounds great, will smoke up a storm.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Very nice Randy, that's the really good looking one. I have the K-Line TMCC A-5 switcher and I recently got the Legacy B6sb switcher. One useful addition to your switcher is the ERR _*Cruise Commander M*_ to replace the DCDR.


----------



## cole226

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very nice Randy, that's the really good looking one. I have the K-Line TMCC A-5 switcher and I recently got the Legacy B6sb switcher. One useful addition to your switcher is the ERR _*Cruise Commander M*_ to replace the DCDR.


thanks John,
I'll keep that in mind. right now it will creep at a low speed, but i don't know how it will act in actual switching duties.:dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The difference is that the speed varies by track voltage and load. With cruise, those are constant, so switching becomes much easier.


----------



## cole226

thanks for the info John I do appreciate it


----------



## DennyM

California RailFan508 said:


> I was in a rush (had to go to work), so I only had time to load 3 images. Here are more:


Nice engine


----------



## DennyM

I got a LionChief Plus Boston and Maine GP7 that was made for the LCCA. Plus a Mclahney Creamery Reefer by O-Line Reproductions and a Menards Susquehanna NYSW boxcar and a Lablatt boxcar by K-Line (no picture yet).


----------



## Lee Willis

Cool. I like the creamery car a lot. Wish I had one. Very nice looking. 

Upside down on my computer? (I just hold my laptop upside down to look at them). works for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I spun the pictures for you.


----------



## TJSmith

Just got the Legscy PRR S2 switcher. Nice engine, decent sound a little more detail than most. I don't like where the battery connector is and I plan to put a small piece of styrofoam over it to hide it. I'm not sure how many motors are in the engine I think there may only be one since Lionel used u-joints to connect the front and rear trucks

This was done by Weaver a number of years ago and it did not seem to go over well. The lubrication instructions indicate that the U-Joints need to be greased but I could not find a way to do that with the tube of grease that I have. You need one with a really long nozzle in order to reach them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

This looks like a significant departure from the normal Lionel drives! It will be interesting to see how well this holds up. There are a lot of gears and drive shaft parts listed.  My search didn't turn up a PRR version, but I figured this was probably the same model in different paint.

Legacy S-2 Switcher Parts


----------



## DennyM

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I spun the pictures for you.


Thanks John.


----------



## TJSmith

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This looks like a significant departure from the normal Lionel drives! It will be interesting to see how well this holds up. There are a lot of gears and drive shaft parts listed.  My search didn't turn up a PRR version, but I figured this was probably the same model in different paint.
> 
> Legacy S-2 Switcher Parts


Just looked up the specs in the 2104 vol 2 catalog. All that is listed is: maintainance free motor. The listing of the S2's are in the front of the catalog entitled BTO. My guess is without opening up the engine that there was not enough room for twin motors so the single one is probably in the middle connect to the drive shaft and then the two u-joints put power to the front and rear trucks.

The drive shaft looks to be metal but the u-joints are black plastic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, a lot more mechanics than the dual motor drive, it will be interesting to see not only how this holds up, but how much pulling power it has with the single motor. The motor looks to be the same size Mabuchi motor as is used in the dual-drive.


----------



## TJSmith

I only ran it around the layout a few times with about six scale cars. However a friend of mine who has an extensive layout was pulling over twenty cars without any problem. Both trucks have two sets of traction tires so that really increases the pulling power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The reliability fears may be unfounded, it's just that it certainly has more moving parts than the typical "China drive" vertical motor equipped units.


----------



## thedoc

I just bought 12 Shinohara #8, code 100 turnouts for less than $100.00, equal numbers of lefts and rights.


----------



## TJSmith

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The reliability fears may be unfounded, it's just that it certainly has more moving parts than the typical "China drive" vertical motor equipped units.


As long as you keep it lubed it should be OK.


----------



## TJSmith

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, a lot more mechanics than the dual motor drive, it will be interesting to see not only how this holds up, but how much pulling power it has with the single motor. The motor looks to be the same size Mabuchi motor as is used in the dual-drive.


Well, this is a yard engine so pulling power is not really an issue. It would not really be used on the main except perhaps to move cars back and forth.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Picked up my new locomotive today! Bachmann GP38-2, CN #4720. It's pretty smooth, and looks awesome! I'm running it right now......

























I am one very happy train engineer right now 

-J.


----------



## DennyM

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Picked up my new locomotive today! Bachmann GP38-2, CN #4720. It's pretty smooth, and looks awesome! I'm running it right now......
> 
> View attachment 133458
> 
> 
> View attachment 133466
> 
> 
> View attachment 133474
> 
> 
> I am one very happy train engineer right now
> 
> -J.


That's a good looking engine. I have three Williams (pre-Bachmann) ans two Williams by Bachmann. I'm happy with all of them. Like you said they run real smooth.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've been looking for a couple of passenger cars to add to my Hogwarts set, but they've been going for absurd prices lately, so I bought the whole set with a couple of extra cars. Now my command upgraded Hogwarts set will have a nice string of nine cars, that will make a big difference. 

Not sure what will become of the extra locomotive, perhaps a PS/2 conversion?


----------



## Lee Willis

GRJ - that is cool. I have two of these egnines. Really a nice 1:48 scale model of the Hall class. Mine are traction-pull challenged. Does yours pull the additional cars well? Maybe the upgrade adds control that makes it run smoother and pull harder, too?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lee, we'll see how it pulls when I put them all together. This stock one pulled the five cars around on level track with no problem. I'll dig out my TMCC version and the other four cars and see how it does with a "full" load.

One mod I might do if the rolling resistance is too much with all of the cars is to remove the center rail pickups and use a tether to string power to the trailing cars, that makes a big difference in rolling resistance.


----------



## dlbraly

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been looking for a couple of passenger cars to add to my Hogwarts set, but they've been going for absurd prices lately, so I bought the whole set with a couple of extra cars. Now my command upgraded Hogwarts set will have a nice string of nine cars, that will make a big difference.
> 
> Not sure what will become of the extra locomotive, perhaps a PS/2 conversion?


I Like it


----------



## dlbraly

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've been looking for a couple of passenger cars to add to my Hogwarts set, but they've been going for absurd prices lately, so I bought the whole set with a couple of extra cars. Now my command upgraded Hogwarts set will have a nice string of nine cars, that will make a big difference.
> 
> Not sure what will become of the extra locomotive, perhaps a PS/2 conversion?


I Like it
I had just finished reading the 6th book this month. One more to go.
Probably wont read it for a while.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well Lee, right you are. I did forget about two other cars that I had picked up and hadn't opened yet. So, I put all twelve of them on and the locomotive really struggles with all of them. 

I now know what I'll be doing with the second one! I'll be looking to fit the larger Mabuchi RS-385PH motor in place of the anemic little set motor. My Polar Express upgrade with the same basic components pulls it's seven cars without breaking a sweat with the larger motor. Even when I add in my Trackman 2000 track cleaner, it doesn't even notice the load. Obviously, a larger motor is called for!


----------



## Lee Willis

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well Lee, right you are. I did forget about two other cars that I had picked up and hadn't opened yet. So, I put all twelve of them on and the locomotive really struggles with all of them.
> 
> I now know what I'll be doing with the second one! I'll be looking to fit the larger Mabuchi RS-385PH motor in place of the anemic little set motor. My Polar Express upgrade with the same basic components pulls it's seven cars without breaking a sweat with the larger motor. Even when I add in my Trackman 2000 track cleaner, it doesn't even notice the load. Obviously, a larger motor is called for!


The model is a wonderful loco but it does suffer from a lack of power with that tiny motor . That upgrade would be super, and I imagine the control boards you retrofitted could handle its power needs as well. It would be a sweet loco then. 

BTW - on the other forum, there was an "O-Gauge guy from Australia," something Allen I think his name was, who had said he was having a metal tender made for the Hall class, and planned to offer it as an upgrade. Did anything ever come of that. This is such a sweet little loco, I'd buy two for mine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I never saw anything come of it, but if I see it, I'll keep you in mind! 

Lee, I figured with all your experience re-motoring stuff, you'd have already done the Hogwarts locomotive!  The locomotive is plenty heavy enough to support a larger motor, and since I have one to experiment with, that's certainly something that is worth considering...

I'm going to add weight to my plastic tender to help with stability, that will really be useful with a larger motor. I did add weight to the PE tender, made a big difference.


----------



## rdmtgm

Looks great John! I have also been looking for some additional passenger cars but at the prices they are asking I guess I will be happy with what I have for now. Thanks for your help getting mine smoking properly!
Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I have more passenger cars than the locomotive will pull, so I'm going to look into swapping the motor, should be a real trick if it can be done!


----------



## Dano

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One mod I might do if the rolling resistance is too much with all of the cars is to remove the center rail pickups and use a tether to string power to the trailing cars, that makes a big difference in rolling resistance.


Good idea, John, it would also stop the blasted wires from breaking loose and shorting out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, then you can deal with the tether wires breaking and shorting out!


----------



## Dano

I am not dismayed! I am going to order up a whack of small connectors and start converting.


----------



## lears2005

This just came in the mail today ready to get busy working on it


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, I like that bridge, it needs some sound effects to go with it. Wasn't there a sound module that went with it?


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad

*Something New*

B&M,

You bet, UPS just delivered my new Hellgate 305 Bridge, I had to train a few Gun Dogs to afford this new addition, nickels and dimes it was not, even with Lou giving me a great deal on it. Got to admit it is in absolutely perfect condition. I will re-engineer and add it to the Christmas layout next Christmas!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Yesterday I received my first shinohara code 70 turnout in the mail. It's not much, but it is the first piece of track towards the new layout. Plus it just amazes me how delicate code 70 is compared to my old tyco tracks.


----------



## DennyM

Shdwdrgn said:


> Yesterday I received my first shinohara code 70 turnout in the mail. It's not much, but it is the first piece of track towards the new layout. Plus it just amazes me how delicate code 70 is compared to my old tyco tracks.


Looks good. I'd like to see it when you put it all together. Sorry I was talking to Pine Creek


----------



## DennyM

Friday I traded my Lionel SD40 Chessie (MPC) for a Lionel Philadelphia Phillies Berkshire. I didn't run the SD40 much and I wanted another steam engine. For some reason I can't upload the pictures. I HATE COMPUTERS!!!!!


----------



## DennyM

Figured out what I did wrong. Still hate computers.


----------



## Dano

I added a new unit to my growing 'collection' of CanFor boxcars.


----------



## Demifate

So I was busy this weekend...lots of kits to put together that have been sitting untouched for years. Trying for a kit a week until they're all finished, at least!

Put this one together this weekend.









Also had this engine in pieces until this today. Put it together and got it running.


----------



## Lee Willis

those two Canforest boxcars are cool. I've never seen these before, the graphis and design make them very interesting. Fantastic!


----------



## DennyM

Dano said:


> I added a new unit to my growing 'collection' of CanFor boxcars.
> View attachment 141410


Very nice:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

Demifate said:


> So I was busy this weekend...lots of kits to put together that have been sitting untouched for years. Trying for a kit a week until they're all finished, at least!
> 
> Put this one together this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had this engine in pieces until this today. Put it together and got it running.


I like this too.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dano

Lee, since my railroad is a 'display' road I am always looking for something that catches the eye and if a little out of the ordinary so much the better.


----------



## RH1

Went to the local train shop to grab a sheet of lettering - was finally getting around to painting some coaches I had sitting in storage for more than a decade (with old Floquil paint from more than a decade ago), and ran out of certain letters after doing one side (oops, forgot to count my "A's").hwell:

Ended up buying a set of those Woodland Scenics black bear figures to go on my layout. Seemed appropriate as I'm (loosely) modelling the ACR - black bears everywhere along there!

Doesn't seem like much of a purchase - but since I've revived the old gear over Christmas, this is the first actual new purchase I've made that wasn't paint, glue, turnouts, or screws/nails just to get it running.

And so it begins again...


----------



## DennyM

Last week I traded my Williams New Haven PA for a Williams Eire Lackawanna PA at the hobby shop here. I just like the look of it better.


----------



## silver69

I made the switch to DCC this week.
I got a NCE Power Cab and my first DCC equipped engine, an Atlas N GP7.
Time to order lots of decoders for my DC engines.


----------



## Fire21

silver69 said:


> I made the switch to DCC this week.
> I got a NCE Power Cab and my first DCC equipped engine, an Atlas N GP7.
> Time to order lots of decoders for my DC engines.


Congratulations on the change-over...you'll love DCC. Be careful with installing those decoders...N-scale is small and clearances are tiny. I've burned up two boards in my Kato PA-1 trying to get it to work. Something is touching that shouldn't! I'm resorting to sending mine to Mike Fifer, a member here who owns a train store, and letting him do them.

Speaking of that, I have to get that done!! 

Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz

The F unit and switcher came to me as damaged units with missing parts. They were given to me as a thank you package for fixing the Espee unit on top. The F unit needed two new horns and a rear step, a graft from a scrap box donor. It was filled with oil soaked ballast all thru the drive. The Switcher is an Atlas unit that was missing its hand rails and pilot, an Athearn GP9 provided the rails, a Detail Associates plow hides the missing pilot...all three are sweet runners now


----------



## silver69

Fire21 said:


> Congratulations on the change-over...you'll love DCC. Be careful with installing those decoders...N-scale is small and clearances are tiny. I've burned up two boards in my Kato PA-1 trying to get it to work. Something is touching that shouldn't! I'm resorting to sending mine to Mike Fifer, a member here who owns a train store, and letting him do them.
> 
> Speaking of that, I have to get that done!!
> 
> Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks for the heads up, I'll be watching real close to make sure nothing shorts while installing decoders.
I've ordered them for my Kato F7A, F7B and SD70MAC

Steve


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Picked up a few good finds at the local train show today:









A VIA Rail button, small building, CN Rail rolling stock, and another orange construction type truck that I had been looking for. All this for under $20.00

-J.


----------



## blackz28

Story behind these u50s is i bought one in 2012
Packed it away well as time went on i figured I lost it
So i bought another u50 ,2 weeks ago i found a long box that
I assumed had flex track in it what fell out was the 
U50 & a new DDA40X .
What sucks is both u 50s have the same road #45


----------



## RonthePirate

OK, here's one for you.
Friend of mine heard I was setting a layout up, so he gave me this.
There's nothing written anywhere on it or in it that I can see.
No dates or company logo.
The spire is missing. I'll start looking for a spike Christmas ornament in red.
It is supposed to light up. Haven't gotten that far with it yet.
And it is made of plastic, not metal.
If anyone has an idea, I'd sure like to know about it.


----------



## Dano

MTH made one that sits on a base and has lights and sound and moving car-hop.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's the MTH, it's just missing some parts. Here's the complete model.


----------



## flyboy2610

Picked up a few items at the train show yesterday.
I was hoping to find some HO scale campers and tents for a river camping scene that will be on the lift out section, and I was hoping to find a water tower for my engine servicing area. SCORE!


The water tower is a Walther's kit, and they currently have them on 'sale' for $38. I got this one for $25. The Build-A-Scene is a Life Like product that has campers, a pickup truck, a row boat, 3 tents, and scenery materials. Paid $10 for it.

I also picked up some rolling stock kits. The green box in the lower left is a Bowser kit. I gave $5 for it. Since it was my first purchase of the day, the guy asked if I needed a bag. I said yes, that would be great, expecting to get a plastic grocery sack. He gives me a nice cloth bag with handles on it that says "House of Trains", a hobby shop in Omaha! I guess it pays to get there early in the morning!:smilie_daumenpos:


The wooden box car next to the Bowser kit (and yes it is a REAL wooden box car! I've not seen one of those before.) came from a table being run by a guy I went to school with down in Fairbury, Nebraska. I picked it to look at it, and saw it had a price of $20 on it. He said "John, since we're old school mates, you can have it for $15." I told him "For you, Ron, I'll do it."
He gave me a tip for building that car: cut a block of wood to the interior dimensions of the car, and then glue the pieces to the block of wood. He said that really helps with getting the weight to where it should be. 
I don't know what I'll do with the plate girder bridge. Maybe I'll save it for the NEXT layout!

Here's the bag I got for free. I also picked up a UP PA1 A-B set. Neither are powered, but I got them both for $25. They are Athearn's. I might try to find the needed pieces to power the A unit, or find a different powered A unit and run ABA. The trucks in the A unit have the power clips and gear box covers from a powered unit, so I'm guessing someone just gutted it. The A unit has knuckle couplers while the B unit has horn hooks.


The Model Railroader magazine was from a table that had a sign on it: Free, take one. Can't pass up that price!
Went to a couple of clinics, one scenery and one DCC. The scenery clinic was pretty much a repeat of the past two years, so I think I'll pass next year. The DCC clinic was put on by the owner of my local train store, Randy's Roundhouse. It was pretty good. I learned some things I didn't know I didn't know.
All in all, I had a pretty good day yesterday.


----------



## flyboy2610

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the MTH, it's just missing some parts. Here's the complete model.


Does it come with Alice, Flo, and Vera?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

The last 2 weeks have been very eventful. Been saving up money for about a year now and was finally able to pick up what I think will be the last few things for my layout when I am finally able to get it permanent. 

Lionchief NY Central Loco
Lionchief PRR mikado jr
Rail king trestle bridge with light 
Metro North set for the underneath of the table. 

All that is left to get is a couple more switches, a bigger transformer, and a few odds and ends aside from buildings.


----------



## RonthePirate

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the MTH, it's just missing some parts. Here's the complete model.


Ahhh......OK, thanks John and Dano. 
Now I gotta find a 5-7 and a black ZZTop coupe.
And I see it doesn't have a spire on the top. My buddy must have drilled a hole there for something.


----------



## RonthePirate

flyboy2610 said:


> Does it come with Alice, Flo, and Vera?


No, but it is selling (list price) for $400.00 on ebay right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MTH-Train-O...607132?hash=item43e91a0bdc:g:GrcAAOSws65ToeyL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

However, one sold for a ton less...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mth-RailKin...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## RonthePirate

gunrunnerjohn said:


> However, one sold for a ton less...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mth-RailKin...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Big difference comes from new in box vs. used. 
Still, $111.52 wasn't a bad deal either way.

Just finally found the actual list price: $189.95. So it wasn't very inexpensive to begin with.

Found a You Tube vid on that. Pretty interesting! I now see why the base was important.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLUHRJnB5Dk


----------



## Dano

I was digging through a CPR box and came up with this Dupont Canada hopper. Big and bright, will add it to the 'big train'.


----------



## RonthePirate

Yeah, I like that, Dano! That is one nice car! So bright I bet it glows in the dark.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's certainly bright!


----------



## Dano

It should fit right in with the tanks and CanFor cars.


----------



## longle

I picked up this nice American Flyer 636 drop-center flat car at the Allentown meet today. Super nice, diecast, brass weights, and the original box for $22.


----------



## cole226

Nice pick.


----------



## Lee Willis

Wow, nice reel car. Good bargain, too, with the box.


----------



## Dano

A bargain!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mayhem

Ole well, can't get pictures to post..why so complicated...sigh


----------



## Chip

WS risers are here and I'll see for myself what kinda grades these things can take! All the rest of the things I've been told "you just can't do" have been EASILY doable so far. Is it that nobody even tries to go past "the limit" and see for themselves? I found out that a power feed every three feet is NOT needed and so these arbitrary 2% grade limits that everybody harps about are probably B.S. too! I'm as non-proto as I can be, mostly out of spite to an unhappy few who tried to tell ME how to play with MY toys! Never tell a Paratrooper something is not possible, you will see it done before your very eyes!


----------



## Big Ed

Mayhem said:


> Ole well, can't get pictures to post..why so complicated...sigh


I can post pictures in a few seconds, once you know how it is easy.

A copy and paste I keep to try to help others out with posting pictures.
(There are other ways, I find this the easiest, (for me)).

What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments. 
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.


----------



## Fire21

Chip said:


> WS risers are here and I'll see for myself what kinda grades these things can take! All the rest of the things I've been told "you just can't do" have been EASILY doable so far. Is it that nobody even tries to go past "the limit" and see for themselves? I found out that a power feed every three feet is NOT needed and so these arbitrary 2% grade limits that everybody harps about are probably B.S. too! I'm as non-proto as I can be, mostly out of spite to an unhappy few who tried to tell ME how to play with MY toys! Never tell a Paratrooper something is not possible, you will see it done before your very eyes!


I made my own risers along the line of WS's, using 2" foam and a hack saw. I cut the incline, then cross cut the foam about every inch or so so I could bend it round corners. I calculated that I had a 4% incline. One of my PA-1s easily pulled my 5 passenger cars up it.

Then I realized that nothing was turning out the way I'd wanted, so I took it apart and decided to go with mostly flat trackwork and use the scenery for elevation changes.

But the out-of-proto incline did work just fine.


----------



## Chip

Big Ed said:


> I can post pictures in a few seconds, once you know how it is easy.
> 
> A copy and paste I keep to try to help others out with posting pictures.
> (There are other ways, I find this the easiest, (for me)).
> 
> What I do to post a picture,
> 1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.
> 
> 2,That opens a box then click browse.
> 
> 3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
> When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.
> 
> 4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.
> 
> 5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.
> (if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
> Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.
> 
> Your picture should be in the thread.
> 
> 
> Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.



Negatron.

I clicked on the paperclip and saw no "browse" only ok and cancel, tried all the wee boxes and saw no "browse". Only "ok" and "cancel" with the little window for the "http/:" address. No "browse".


----------



## Genetk44




----------



## RonthePirate

Yep. I scored me a set of six Lionel Passenger cars, numbers 16042, 43, 44, 45, 46, and 47.
All mint condition, all boxes.


----------



## Chip

Genetk44 said:


> View attachment 154410




MOST excellent! If I "collect" anything it will be the "billboard" type boxcars!


----------



## ShaderMike

I (re)acquired Dad's old MR stuff.

We'd had an N-scale layout back in the late 80s early 90s. We moved in 97, which coincided with Dad's vision deteriorating due to macular degeneration and diabetic retinopathy. I remember boxing everything up and tearing apart the layout (to much sadness).

Since Dad's passing almost a year ago I have found myself in a creative way, and model railroading came up with the wife at the dinner table (due to the various bits where it was portrayed in The Big Bang Theory tv show.)

I remembered we'd had the old boxes "somewhere", and it just so happened that my search began right after Mom cleared out the basement to allow some heater work at their house.

I found three boxes of Dad's old stuff, exactly where I remembered them to be.

The Iron Mountain box held a buttload of (maybe 18-20) magazines from the 80s and 90s, including the 1985 Walthers' N&Z Catalog, a copy of Linn Wescott's 101 Track Plans book (1984 reprint), and others.
It also held various old scenery bits, some busted pier stands, and some track.

The delaga box held more scenery and track, including an unopened Model Power turnout, some old construction stuff (some wire, some switches).

The Girl Scout Cookie box held a couple dozen buildings, and what remained of the rolling stock.

I managed to repair the little switcher, but the "naked" (no-shell) loco is beyond my current capabilities. I also repaired and cleaned most of the rest of the stock.
I ended up nearly fully disassembling the loco for a cleaning and degunking and lubed it with a couple toothpick drops of 3-in-1 oil (just to get it moving.)

Then I picked up a used Tyco controller from eBay for ten bucks.

When I showed my wife "the little twenty-five year old loco that could", her first question was "when do you start construction?"

Not going to argue with that! 

I have since gone a little overboard (from a personal standpoint) in picking up additional rolling stock, scenery bits, and a handful of buildings from eBay, as well as some tools with which to work.
Including the original stuff I pulled out of Dad's boxes, I'm up to 3 working locos, six that need repair, seventeen working pieces of random purpose stock, and four that need repair. So thirty pieces.
I even stopped at a local shop (the only one where they didn't treat me like I was a hooligan for even daring to enter) and picked up some extra track (Atlas 2510) since it was a real workout to get what I'd recovered clean and conducting.

Since I have no idea if the hobby is really still for me (I hope it is) I'm going to start small with a 2x4 layout. While I have a large, basically empty unfinished basement, it's daunting to think of a 4x8 hollow core door, let alone my 20x40 basement.
Something with minimal turnouts - at the moment, I don't think switching interests me very much. 

Thus far I've been enjoying repairing what I've acquired and simply watching it "railfan" (I think that's the term - just chugging around a loop) on a piece of 1 inch 2x4 foam board in a vague dog-bone shape.


----------



## DennyM

Got a Menards CN boxcar to go with my Menards Pennsylvania Merchandise Service car and my Susquehanna boxcar. For the price they are good quality boxcars.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis

Good looking. The Menards boxcar is a great bargain, I love them. The yellow door looks good.


----------



## santafe158

Finally picked one of these up online.
It's an older model kit of the civil war era Grand Trunk railroad station that has been located in Greenfield Village since Henry Ford had it moved there in 1929. It's claim to fame is that Thomas Edison operated out of the depot during the civil war selling newspapers and concessions on the trains. He set a baggage car on fire while working in the lab he had set up and was kicked off the train at the depot. When Ford dedicated the village in October of 1929, a civil war era train picked him, Edison, Herbert Hoover and others up in Detroit and pulled them to Greenfield Village. The depot being there was meant as sort of a joking surprise for Edison.

Now it serves as one of the train stops for the village railroad, so I see it about 11 times a day when I'm working :laugh:


----------



## Tucgary

I started with a Lionel MPC era 8020 diesel that I got from the original owner. Over time it has grown to what I believe can now be called a consist.

The last piece arrived last week, the A dummy unit.

My worries were could the little 8020 handle all the load behind it?

So yesterday was time to run trains,and it pulls the whole consist with no problem at all. The upper loop is 027 track with 042 curves.
The rest of the cars were bought because they are the one's I liked. 16058 Combine,16056 Pullman, 16092 Pullman,and 16060 observation car.
ALL ABOARD! Tucgary


----------



## VegasN

Anything new lately? Define "lately". This past week I ordered 5 items from hobbylinc.com, I also bought turnouts, track, trees, figures, four rolling stock, cornstalks, flowers, grass, gravel, and these locomotives;


----------



## VegasN

The order from hobbylinc came in. So my newest stuff;










Deutz DL 40 tractor










Tomytec horses











Woodland Scenics Yorkshire pigs











Woodland Scenics Farm People











Woodland Scenics Horseback Riders


----------



## VegasN

Just a few quick shots of some of those pieces in place. I took one of the horseback riders and glued him onto the tractor. He lined right up, even has his hands on the wheel.


----------



## johnfl68

I just got this Short Body Bay Window Caboose (Bluford Shops):











> The Indiana Rail Road runs 552 miles of route with mainlines connecting Chicago with Louisville and Indianapolis with the junction town of Effingham, Illinois. They acquired this caboose used from CSX and repurposed it as a shoving platform. In addition to the spiffy paint job, INRD plated over the windows.


----------



## VegasN

That is a cool looking caboose. I just picked up a caboose, but is the cheapest looking, toy-like, horribly rolling caboose I've seen (not that I have seen a lot). But, that one is kinda cool. Love the decks on each end. Room for people.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a "different" caboose, very neat!


----------



## Dano

In some places it would be called a 'transfer caboose'. I made this one to cover up a track cleaner.


----------



## VegasN

Those are really cool. I'll have to see if I can find a couple of those. You made that? As in built it? That is amazing!!


----------



## DennyM

Last Saturday I traded in my PW-ZW for a ZW-C and a really small amount of cash. After some minor adjustments (mostly me) and some rewiring, I have everything working the way it should be. The trains with circuit boards are loving it.


----------



## VegasN

That is extremely cool!! Nice layout too.


----------



## DennyM

Bought a Lionel Santa Fe Boxcar ($18) that was from an estate sale. There was also a auction at the local hobby shop so I picked up some Philadelphia Phillies passenger cars ($15) that were part of a set. I had gotten the Berkshire engine and tender earlier this year on a trade. Why the set was broken up is beyond me. No I'm not from Philadelphia, but what the hay.


----------



## Lee Willis

Love that boxcar. The Phillies cars are cool, but that boxcar. I think its a real find.


----------



## DennyM

Lee,
The estate sale was at the same hobby shop the auction was at. The trains almost filled the U-Haul truck they picked it up in and all of it is in pristine condition.


----------



## VegasN

*I am such a sucker!!*

I am not sure if it was a semi cute woman selling them, or if it was just that they are trains, or if it was just a REALLY good deal....not sure. But I ended up with a box of vintage HO stuff today.



















































































1 KF Industries The Santa Fe dual transformer
1 Atlas 90 Crossing
31 pcs 18" R curved track
1 9" straight rerailer
4 pcs 9" straight track
4 pcs 1/3 18" R curved track
1 6" straight track
6 pcs 3" straight track
3 pcs R Turnouts
1 L Turnout
3 pcs 18" R powered track
2 bridges
15 pcs graduated trestle risers
11 pcs telephone poles
4 pcs trees (very unrealistic)
4 boxcars
2 tankers
1 flatcar
1 caboose
3 locomotives

All vintage 50's & 60's. The UP locomotive has a date of 1957 on it and one of the cars has a date of 1956. Haven't checked them all out yet. Picked the entire box up for $45!:sold:


----------



## VegasN

And there are a few pieces that I am not sure what they are.


































Any help on these would be appreciated.


----------



## VegasN

ok, I tested the power pack, and it works!! It powered both my N scale tracks. The speed control on it is way better than even the new Bachmann controller. I can actually slow them down to a crawl (well, crawl for me).......something I have till now, not been able to do. So, first chance I get, I am replacing my two controllers with this one.



**looks around to see if anyone is in here**


----------



## TrainSupport

I bought mini railroad model - 'Thomas and Friends' for a kid and he is glad to receive it from me.


----------



## briangcc

Ohh brother....too much!

Lionel Tropicanna boxcar
Lionel C&O Trailer on flat
Lionel Planters Nuts covered hopper - required repairs to roof & repaint to fix
Lionel B&O ore car
Lionel Lifeguard boat on flat
Lionel white boat on flat
Lionel (or was it MTH - can't remember) Twizzlers gondola
Lionel B&O baggage car
MTH Premier B&O Trailer on flat
MTH Premier TripleCrown Trailer on flat
MTH M&M hopper
MTH M&M gondola
MTH M&M Yellow tank car
K-Line B&O Work Caboose
Various Williams Madison cars

We went from 1 bin of Lionel/Williams to 3 and I need another to store all this stuff!

Ohh and...Pasticville Firehouse kit - for the approved layout (as funds allow).

Gobs of Thomas & Friends minis for the kiddos
Gobs of no-name wooden trains from WallyWorld (run on Thomas wooden track)


----------



## RonthePirate

Brian and VegasN..........you guys both scored big time!

That's some great package deals there.

Congratz on the Mother Lodes.

Edit: Vegas, now that you got all that HO, you gonna start another layout?
Or, you might mix it in with the N scale.


----------



## briangcc

Most of my stuff was eBay over the past year. I didn't pay more than $45 shipped for any of the items. The MTH B&O trailer with flat had been converted by the previous owner over to 2 rail scale trucks w/kadee couplers so that stuff will be going up for sale soon as I run 3 rail. Once sold that will drive the price of that particular car down into the $10 range I figure.

The K-Line B&O Work Caboose was a train show pickup this past weekend. Marked $15 and was told they'd take $10 for it as we could put the other $5 into the college fund for the boys who were with us. Amazing what a 4 and 2 yr old can do for your purchases!

The MTH M&M Yellow Tank Car was $20 at a different train show this past winter.


The hunt is on for a modern ZW that can handle the onboard sounds for the Williams locos I have OR a MRC TruePower as we are approved for an O Scale Layout with planning already underway. I like both, just not the price of either that I have seen thus far!


And that doesn't even count the new family movers we ended up with either...'16 Toyota Tundra Ext CrewMax shortbed ($0 out of pocket at signing and only increased my payment $20 per month over my '13 Toyota Tundra DoubleCab shortbed) or the '16 GMC Acadia AWD SLE-2 (we negotiated for a SLE-1 and ended up with a free upgrade to the SLE-2 model we test drove).


----------



## time warp

Well, Ive picked up quite a few tidbits lately, but probably the single BEST purchase Ive made is a Dallee electronics crossing flasher unit with bell. Incredibly easy install, I used 2 model power lighted crossbucks for the signals. $139.00 at Schultz's in Dayton, OH. Almost plug and play, track detector, speaker and control unit with adjustable flasher rate, ETC. NICE!


----------



## VegasN

Excellent buys for everyone! As for the question of what I will do.....first thing, find out if anything but the controller works. Then, this HO will just be a tinker layout, my N will remain my priority. I'll keep them separate layouts due to such size difference and room restrictions. If I had a large space to put the N's in the back for forced perspective, maybe I would put them together. But in the space I have for my main layout, the two together would look funny.

Oh, has anyone had any luck on identifying the pieces that I don't know what they are?


----------



## time warp

I'm new to this forum, but I have'nt been able to find the pictures


----------



## time warp

The trio of 2 button controllers appear to be prehistoric turnout controls, the single track section with the rectangular piece in the center is an uncoupling track .I believe the control with the single red button is for the track section with the boxy apparatus on it,looks like those might go with the gray side dump freight car. That ancient brass track is sure going to need a lot of cleaning to work for you.I would suggest buying nickel silver atlas track if you can afford to,but keep the machines off the old switches you have- those are brutes and seem to work forever. The U.P. and the silver engines look to be Athearn HI F rubberband drives, the Other engine is a C- Liner, sold in countless numbers by AHM but that one you have MAY be a Rivarossi made for Lionel. Could tell you a lot more about the locomotives with some pictures of the chassis. The freight cars are a mix but the giraffe car and maybe a couple others are LIONEL. This stuff will all work but theyre going to need some tlc for sure. Gotta love those trees! let me know if you want to part with them, they are goofy cool.


----------



## DennyM

I picked up this Lionel Transfer Caboose at Bob's Hobby Shop which is about 17 miles from where I live. Bob has a estate sale on consignment. This person has cars that were never taken out of the box as was this caboose. The chimney and brake wheel where still in a separate package from the factory along with the warranty card and instructions.The picture is on the club layout.
6-16519


----------



## NAJ

Picked up these four for $11.00 shipped.


----------



## Ranger

Went to the train show today and walked away with all of this for $60


----------



## Cycleops

Ranger said:


> Went to the train show today and walked away with all of this for $60


Never mind, I'm sure you'll do better next time.


----------



## time warp

I remember years ago John Olson did a piece on modifying one of those atlas turntables to make it look like a wooden truss type. Looked great and was simple. It was part of the Jerome and Southwestern project railroad


----------



## DennyM

I picked up a MTH USPS extended caboose from the local hobby shop today. I've had my eye on this for a while.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> The trio of 2 button controllers appear to be prehistoric turnout controls, the single track section with the rectangular piece in the center is an uncoupling track .I believe the control with the single red button is for the track section with the boxy apparatus on it,looks like those might go with the gray side dump freight car. That ancient brass track is sure going to need a lot of cleaning to work for you.I would suggest buying nickel silver atlas track if you can afford to,but keep the machines off the old switches you have- those are brutes and seem to work forever. The U.P. and the silver engines look to be Athearn HI F rubberband drives, the Other engine is a C- Liner, sold in countless numbers by AHM but that one you have MAY be a Rivarossi made for Lionel. Could tell you a lot more about the locomotives with some pictures of the chassis. The freight cars are a mix but the giraffe car and maybe a couple others are LIONEL. This stuff will all work but theyre going to need some tlc for sure. Gotta love those trees! let me know if you want to part with them, they are goofy cool.



Thank you much for all the info. Some of it, such as the turnout controls, I figured they were old ones. The rest, wasn't sure. I can take some more pics of the locomotives and chassis. The more I know about them, the more I know where to direct my research. Being a Rivarossi would be kinda cool. I hear they are very good quality, but that could have been personal opinion, not general consensus. Although, I do have two N scale Rivarossi Milwaukee Road passenger cars and I am pleased with them. I think the Milwaukee Road Black/Orange scheme is a very nice looking train. Up there with The Daylight Special or The Flying Scotsman. Although those are both steam, and therefor are more attractive......


----------



## VegasN

*Best To Date*

I feel this might just be the best deal I have had in this hobby to-date. Albeit, only 5 months in, but close to $1400 in that 5 months, so I can say "best to-date".
I picked this baby up at a random yard sale this past Saturday. It was the ONLY train item at the sale.....I grabbed it for $35!











I believe it is a Kato EMD SD-70MAC. Runs excellent, is super quiet.....but it is a bit long. It stopped dead in its tracks (pun intended) on my farm's pasture fence, that every other locomotive has made it through. But an excellent deal for $35.......I think......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I feel this might just be the best deal I have had in this hobby to-date. Albeit, only 5 months in, but close to $1400 in that 5 months, so I can say "best to-date".
> I picked this baby up at a random yard sale this past Saturday. It was the ONLY train item at the sale.....I grabbed it for $35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is a Kato EMD SD-70MAC. Runs excellent, is super quiet.....but it is a bit long. It stopped dead in its tracks (pun intended) on my farm's pasture fence, that every other locomotive has made it through. But an excellent deal for $35.......I think......


Looks really nice, I like it.


----------



## time warp

P.M. me some pics if you like and could tell you more, I'm sort of an AHM diesel loco guru myself so that's why the C- liner caught my eye. I've got 2 of em listed for sale right now. As far as passenger trains go, there are several standouts. My personal favorite was the NYC 20th century limited. Still, The coolest thing ever was the C&NW "400". They had a big light mounted on the engine that was pointed straight up, you could see that thing coming for miles at night. It would hit 112 mph on some stretches.


----------



## 3.8TransAM

I got my quasi-streamliner train running.

2 scale trains 50 footers for my stand in express cars until I find something suitable and all 7 mainline passenger cars(all Union Pacific), although I'm waiting for the observation car to come in.... Been in "transit" for like a mth now...... those were the most recent purchase and just got them set up for running at the club and broken in.(resistors for signaling, getting trucks adjusted for tracking, etc)

I did put down a deposit on a scale trains Big Blow..... Been watching a long time and the local shop said he would have an extra one or two when they came in, so I said the heck with it Guilty pleasure after working 12/14 or 10/14 from end of April thru late June.....


----------



## Don F

I just got a Weaver war emergency gondola with drop ends. I was surprised that it had die cast trucks, as these were from the 90's. I have wanted one of these for a while, and one was available for the right price. Now I have to make a load for it. This will give me some incentive to make some Atlas gondola loads for a customer. I've been full bore on the switchman shanty, so loads are on the back burner. I don't have a photo yet.
Don


----------



## cole226

picked up a new reefer and a couple caboose past week.
ATLAS REEFER 
















K-LINE WOODSIDE SMOKER

























MTH WOODSIDE


----------



## Lemonhawk

You O scalers are having all the fun! Smoking cabooses! What's the encore going to be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lemonhawk said:


> You O scalers are having all the fun! Smoking cabooses! What's the encore going to be?


Cabooses on fire.


----------



## Genetk44

Just arrived today...Bachmann HO Sound-Value B&O S2 Diesel switcher


----------



## Cycleops

Genetk44 said:


> Just arrived today...Bachmann HO Sound-Value B&O S2 Diesel switcher


I have the S4 in SP livery. I bought the DCC version and put a Tsunami in with a sugar cube speaker. One of my fave locos. Bachmann have really got their act together and can now challenge the best.

Peco track I see :thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot

*weekend*

Hi,all..picked this up saturday. Anybody know anything about it.
Engine nu.3142. No name.The man told me it was carved wood.[wrong].It is paper-thin cardboard.2-8-2.Front bogeys missing. Gotta be factory built.Awful fragile.repainted black[original was green,looks like]

like age,maker or so forth. Good shelf displayer.

Have a good week,sanepilot


----------



## time warp

Strombecker?


----------



## sanepilot

*engine*

Hi,Time..Have no clue. Thanks,I`ll search the name.
Have a great day,sanepilot:thumbsup:

sometimes I forget my manners: welcome to the forum


----------



## time warp

sanepilot said:


> Hi,Time..Have no clue. Thanks,I`ll search the name.
> Have a great day,sanepilot:thumbsup:
> 
> sometimes I forget my manners: welcome to the forum


Thank you, good to be here!


----------



## NAJ

BACHMANN RAILROAD WORK SHEDS (New, eBay Auction $12.99 shipped)









ADDED SOME OF MY OWN PAINT


















TWO NEW BOXCARS


----------



## time warp

I picked this up last Thursday, It was buried in a box of junkers, paid $5.00 for it! Its a Lionel, just tightened up the brush holders, oiled it up and away she went. all that's wrong is a missing bell and needs a traction tire


----------



## VegasN

Excellent finds for all of you. I have a few new things, but no deals.....just NEEDED stuff. I'll post some pics soon. Been very busy, working a lot of hours. I work at a private school, and the end of the year is next week. So progress is slow.

Hey time, a couple of your people look like they are laughing their a's off.........


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Excellent finds for all of you. I have a few new things, but no deals.....just NEEDED stuff. I'll post some pics soon. Been very busy, working a lot of hours. I work at a private school, and the end of the year is next week. So progress is slow.
> 
> Hey time, a couple of your people look like they are laughing their a's off.........


Isn't it obvious? Surely you can see the chunk of traction tire laying between the mortally wounded parents of the obviously distressed little girl.


----------



## RonthePirate

Sigh.......gonna be a downer here.

Got a short somewhere in the wiring. Track circuit bad, accessories are OK.

Tried narrowing it down by block, I have six. No avail.
Looks like a rewire job for me.

Thought it might be my new spur shorting out. Nope.
But construction is halted.


----------



## Dano

I added these into the mix. I am sure that the amount of dust on them added to the shipping costs!


----------



## NAJ

The last of my rolling stock arrived, 4 new tankers.


----------



## shaygetz

Bought a box lot of AHM HOn30 Mini-Trains from the early 70s and found these two kitbashed jewels in it...

...the legacy of a modeler who has long since passed away...


----------



## time warp

Very nice, Those little buggers have always been cool. Is there anything you don't have?


----------



## shaygetz

time warp said:


> Very nice, Those little buggers have always been cool. Is there anything you don't have?


My collection is a bit eclectic, isn't it?


----------



## Fire21

If nothing else, this Forum is VERY entertaining!! :appl:


----------



## DennyM

shaygetz said:


> Bought a box lot of AHM HOn30 Mini-Trains from the early 70s and found these two kitbashed jewels in it...
> 
> ...the legacy of a modeler who has long since passed away...


Just looked at your website. Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

I picked up a Lionel Green Bay & Western Waffle Sided boxcar and a Lionel SC-2 TMCC switch & accessory controller.


----------



## DennyM

I also got this Milwaukee Road maintenance truck from Menards. Pickings are slim right now, but I found this tucked away.


----------



## DennyM

Gunrunnerjohn, can you rotate this image right side up?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Better?


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> I also got this Milwaukee Road maintenance truck from Menards. Pickings are slim right now, but I found this tucked away.
> 
> View attachment 186786


Hey Denny, what and/or where is Menards? I have a Milwaukee Road passenger train and would love one of those.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Hey Denny, what and/or where is Menards? I have a Milwaukee Road passenger train and would love one of those.


Menards is like Lowe's or Home Depot. We've got all three of them here in Indiana.
I like Menards best.


----------



## DennyM

Thanks Gunnrunnerjohn. I don't know why it does that when I take pictures with my phone. Videos come out upside down too.


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> Hey Denny, what and/or where is Menards? I have a Milwaukee Road passenger train and would love one of those.


The Menards here in the little town I live in here in Michigan has them. They moved them upstairs where the off season stuff is. There where other maintenance trucks, but I liked the Milwaukee Road. I guess because I'm right across the lake from Milwaukee. I would go to your local Menards and see if they have then stashed somewhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Denny, hold the phone upside down, videos will come out right. 

Most picture processing software will spin a JPG, try IrfanView, it's one that's free and a very useful utility. It will also resize them, I like 1280 wide for posting in forums.


----------



## DennyM

The problem is I don't see it until after I post it. It's right side up in the file.


----------



## jlc41

Okay, got a new 1st sound Bachmann EMD GP7 Atlantic Coast Line #109 Purple Silver loco. Love the color scheme.


----------



## time warp

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Denny, hold the phone upside down, videos will come out right.
> 
> Most picture processing software will spin a JPG, try IrfanView, it's one that's free and a very useful utility. It will also resize them, I like 1280 wide for posting in forums.


I have to reduce them to around 1000, it pushes the margins out too far on my screen
JLC; nice looking geep.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks Time Warp, it looks a lot nicer than the picture. The silver on the grids look like they are lit as the light reflects off them as she goes around the layout.


----------



## VegasN

That purple locomotive is awesome!! My fav color. 
As for Menards, we do not have any of them here in Las Vegas. I'll have to look up and see where the closest one is.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks VegasN, it really is a sharp color combo. I ordered it as some as I laid eyes on it. It runs very smoothly.


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> That purple locomotive is awesome!! My fav color.
> As for Menards, we do not have any of them here in Las Vegas. I'll have to look up and see where the closest one is.


I like the color too. VegasN you guys have much more cool stuff there in Las Vegas. I got married there and we drove an Cruise America RV there from Illinois to do it and stayed at Circus Circus RV park.


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> I like the color too. VegasN you guys have much more cool stuff there in Las Vegas. I got married there and we drove an Cruise America RV there from Illinois to do it and stayed at Circus Circus RV park.


I'll give you the cool stuff.....Las Vegas is like no other town (well except now for Branson, Reno, Atlantic City, Laughlin). But unless you have enough play money to go to $100 shows, $200 concerts, or constant shopping and Starbucks, you will need a hobby here. Even then, unless you are into $500 - $1000 RC stuff.....then most of your hobbying will be done online, or alone in a room.
Las Vegas is the marriage capital of the U.S. No surprise I guess that we are on the top of the list of divorces as well. Las Vegas marriages have less than a 50% survival rate. My wife and I got married in Little Rock (don't ask, no, neither of us are from there, nor did we meet there), and we just celebrated our 18th.


----------



## RonthePirate

I read the top pastime in L.V. is recording TV shows.
Makes sense........with all the different shifts people work, they're bound to miss their favorites.

Hey, Vegas.........I'm coming up from Bullhead Monday. Going to The Train Engineer.
He says he has a nice brand new diesel for me.
It's Lionel, one of the dual can motor less expensive ones. Around $80-$90.00.
That place is a trip. I have never seen so much inventory of any product.
If you're overweight (as I am) it's difficult to maneuver through the store.

Eighteenth anniversary? Wow, congratz, guy! Beating the Las Vegas odds on that.


----------



## Tucgary

I have had my eye on this caboose for a while but never fit my budget. So patience has payed off with a $2.02 score from Trainz.
Shipping was $10.96 so total was $12.98!
NIB with the marker lights still taped to the bottom. Tucgary


----------



## DennyM

Was that from the $0.99 auction on Dash since it's part of Trainz?


----------



## Tucgary

Denny, it was an E-bay 7 day auction that started at $0.99. Tucgary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That was a good buy!


----------



## Magic

Nice buy for 12.98 and she looks friendly enough.
Or were you referring to the other caboose?

Magic


----------



## Tucgary

Thanks GRJ and Magic. She is a volunteer for a hair dye job from a new bag of figures from we_honest. Doing some blondes and gray hair figures. Tucgary


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> I read the top pastime in L.V. is recording TV shows.
> Makes sense........with all the different shifts people work, they're bound to miss their favorites.
> 
> Hey, Vegas.........I'm coming up from Bullhead Monday. Going to The Train Engineer.
> He says he has a nice brand new diesel for me.
> It's Lionel, one of the dual can motor less expensive ones. Around $80-$90.00.
> That place is a trip. I have never seen so much inventory of any product.
> If you're overweight (as I am) it's difficult to maneuver through the store.
> 
> Eighteenth anniversary? Wow, congratz, guy! Beating the Las Vegas odds on that.


Thank you. It's been work for sure. Had to roll the dice more than once. But thankfully, still together, and I think we still love each other. 

Yes, John over at Westside Trains. Been there many times. I can see your enthusiasm, but being an N scaler.....little less excitement there for me. Although, he is the place I go for rolling stock. Him or Mike on the south side. He works from his home, called All Aboard Trains. His personal inventory is vastly larger than any one collection I have ever seen. He literally has tens of thousands of dollars just in HO and N scale locomotives, rolling stock, track, complete sets, buildings.....you could easily do an entire layout with what he stocks.


----------



## RonthePirate

Just like Martin and Janet. They have stock from the 70's that has never been opened!
And half their inventory is stacked in their living room.
Haha, no need to set up a Christmas train.

Good people though. I have two 1939 Lionel passenger cars (forgot their numbers).
One was acting like a clown car, rolling with a bent axle.
He looked around, came out with an exact matching truck.
He *GAVE* it to me! No charge!
Yes, I know, good P.R. But still, that's pretty cool.

Just bought this on Amazon:









Brand-new, not bad for $49.95, plus $4.50 shipping.


----------



## VegasN

Got a plethora of goodies. Sure made up for loosing my arse on the pre-made layout. Met with Ron at The Train Engineer this week and picked up some of his N scale stuff. Mucho appreciated Ron!! You helped me out more than you know. I was so bummed out about that layout, still kinda am, but you sure put a smile on my face.
Plus, the much added bonus, it was a pleasure to meet with you. Put a face to the name. Look forward to checking out your neck of the woods.

These pics are just a very small portion of what I picked up from Ron. where I'm from, we say "I got the homey hook up":thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Oh, by the way.....LOVE the clock!


----------



## Genetk44

Just recieved today from MB Klien


----------



## Genetk44

And this Bachmann Sound-value S2 also


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff! So is the S2 going to work at your passenger terminal? Those things seem to be born for that kind of work.


----------



## Genetk44

time warp said:


> Nice stuff! So is the S2 going to work at your passenger terminal? Those things seem to be born for that kind of work.


I don't have a passenger terminal per se, I like switching and freight work.


----------



## time warp

I picked up these TYCO operating hopper cars the other day. The Virginian and Holly Sugar came from an antique mall. I think the Holly Sugar is supposed to have a top piece on it.
The DT&I came in an NOS unloader set. Picked it up at Train Central in Indy. I am building a car unloading trestle on an extension which will be in the foreground of the picture shown.


----------



## VegasN

Nice additions! I just LOVE getting new locomotives and rolling stock. Although, I think I need to slow down on those for awhile......I have more locomotives and cars than I have track to run them on.


----------



## time warp

That's the whole point!


----------



## Genetk44

VegasN said:


> .... I need to slow down on those for awhile......I have more locomotives and cars than I have track to run them on.


Stop!!!!! We really don't need that kind of negativity here!!!!!!!


----------



## VegasN

ah.....uh......oh.....sorry, don't know what came over me.....wasn't myself for a moment...


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> ah.....uh......oh.....sorry, don't know what came over me.....wasn't myself for a moment...


:goofball::laugh:


----------



## RonthePirate

Hey VegsaN, how you doing?? I just got to read this thread now, been super-busy.

Glad you like your supplies! Besides, I'd rather see someone use that stuff then me sit on it forever.
Let it do someone some good.

Now my turn: At The Train Engineer, I got these match set of Alco's:








Of course, one powered, one dummy.

The second day, I was pulling my line of passenger cars out of the yard.
I went around once. Then it happened.
I forgot to throw the switch back to straight.

The powered unit jumped the track and hit the floor. Luckily, nothing else went down.
The damage is bad, but repairable.
The rear truck broke off at the pivot pin, where it mounts to the body.
Plastic trucks. Should be steel.

I took the truck off the dummy unit. I switched the wheel assembly from the one to the unbroken one.
Easy fix. Everything else works, thank goodness.

I told martin at The Train Engineer what happened. He asked me to send him the damaged truck.
He's going to look around for a replacement for me., but the parts are not all interchangeable.
They vary from train to train.
And he wants to make sure he gets the exact one.


----------



## VegasN

You tell that so calmly......I'm in a panic and I wasn't even there.


----------



## sanepilot

*Oh well*

I guess I gotta agree with Vegas. This train hobby is addictive' I can`t see anything train related without wanting it if I can afford it or can`t afford it ,I buy it.I stay in trouble with the better half.So what is new?

I gotta me a Marx old windup train complete.Needs a little tlc but I even gotta the key. Runs good.


----------



## VegasN

Nice!! A guy I used to get some of my n scale stuff from has an old wind up.....love it!!


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> You tell that so calmly......I'm in a panic and I wasn't even there.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Nahh, it'll be OK. Long as it runs, it's cool.
Scared the bejeebies out of me. Those laminated floors make really loud sounds when something hits.


----------



## DougL

*Ready to make the magic happen*

Finally got the last of the stuff needed to make the magic happen 









OK, so it ain't fancy. The trains are the easy part.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Ah - your ZZ scale Helix!


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Nahh, it'll be OK. Long as it runs, it's cool.
> Scared the bejeebies out of me. Those laminated floors make really loud sounds when something hits.


That I can attest to. We are putting laminate flooring in our house. Luckily, I have not lost a train on one yet. I have had a locomotive fall off my table, but we hadn't pulled the carpet out of that room yet.
Still, you are more patient than I am. Even fixing the locomotive, I would be upset about the dummy, especially being new. I get upset when a 10 year old pair of shoes isn't wearable anymore.


----------



## VegasN

DougL said:


> Finally got the last of the stuff needed to make the magic happen
> 
> View attachment 191634
> 
> 
> OK, so it ain't fancy. The trains are the easy part.




SWEET!! Looking forward to seeing that in action. You do have a telephoto lens for your ZZ train, right?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> That I can attest to. We are putting laminate flooring in our house. Luckily, I have not lost a train on one yet. I have had a locomotive fall off my table, but we hadn't pulled the carpet out of that room yet.
> Still, you are more patient than I am. Even fixing the locomotive, I would be upset about the dummy, especially being new. I get upset when a 10 year old pair of shoes isn't wearable anymore.


Can't get upset when it comes to your trains, haven't you noticed they are always smiling at you?:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Ooohhhhh.....that's a smile? I thought it was an evil smirk......


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Ooohhhhh.....that's a smile? I thought it was an evil smirk......


Like cool hand Luke, "You need to get your mind right"!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VegasN

My mind is the least of my problems.....my track needs to get right. Still haven't got my passenger train up and running yet. 

But, I did score a pretty cool toy box (yes, I have a toy box) that a friend of my wife was throwing away....I of course said Oh no no no no.......so it is the new home of my extra track, train parts, stuff like that. It parks perfectly under the east wing.










Going to repaint it to be a BVRR Maintenance vehicle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Love the toy box!


----------



## sanepilot

*toy box*

Oh my.now I gotta have one...real cool:smokin:


----------



## Magic

Some of us never grow up. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Nice toy box. 


Magic


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN, I think you started something!
Now everyone's gonna have to get a toy box.

But I like it too! All you have to do is put "VegasN's" at the top.


----------



## VegasN

Haha. Thanks guys. Yeah, it was just a little too cool to pass up. The look on my wife's face when I said I would take it spoke volumes of "where the hell is that thing going to go?" Oh, by the way, if your mother in law shows up......DO NOT ask the same question..


----------



## time warp

I picked up this Century 630 out of a junk box the other day, along with a bombed out one that had handrails on it. I swapped out the hand rails and did a clean and lube and away she goes! 





















I've picked up a few cars to go with it, makes a colorful, if unprototypical consist. Now I just need a tyco ICG caboose.


The picture below shows part of a work train I've been piecing together for a while. The center one is an old Mantua while the end ones are train miniature.


----------



## Wally Taylor

That Santa Fe is gorgeous.
I bought my first N Scale items at an estate sale 3 weeks ago, and just completed a layout for our neighbor boy. He doesn't know a thing about it. Tomorrow, his Dad is bringing him over to my barn to see my new train layout. Then I'm going to say " You know, I'm tired of this thing. Nolan, do You want it?"
Hopefully the answer will be yes, and we can carry the hollow core and table that I bought to support it, a box with all of the cars that I have added weight to, and he will be rolling in about ten minutes.
Then, I'm going to start framing for MY layout. I fell in love with N Scale trains.
As far as buying things, I just bought a #7416 FA-1 and FA-2, new, and both powered. So, I have my testing engines bought anyway. Plus, they are in Erie Livery, and I live one mile from Lake Erie, and near Erie Pa, so it was the right paint scheme too!


----------



## time warp

Wally Taylor said:


> That Santa Fe is gorgeous.
> I bought my first N Scale items at an estate sale 3 weeks ago, and just completed a layout for our neighbor boy. He doesn't know a thing about it. Tomorrow, his Dad is bringing him over to my barn to see my new train layout. Then I'm going to say " You know, I'm tired of this thing. Nolan, do You want it?"
> Hopefully the answer will be yes, and we can carry the hollow core and table that I bought to support it, a box with all of the cars that I have added weight to, and he will be rolling in about ten minutes.
> Then, I'm going to start framing for MY layout. I fell in love with N Scale trains.
> As far as buying things, I just bought a #7416 FA-1 and FA-2, new, and both powered. So, I have my testing engines bought anyway. Plus, they are in Erie Livery, and I live one mile from Lake Erie, and near Erie Pa, so it was the right paint scheme too!


Hi, Wally. Welcome!
I've got a customer in McKean, PA. When I work there I stay in Erie on Peach St. Maybe I'll look you up when I'm there!
I'll be working a couple of days in Euclid, Oh. starting tomorrow but that's a bit of a drive from you.
Have you ever been to that little hole in the wall train shop right near the lake in Erie? Neat old place!


----------



## Lee Willis

Magic said:


> Some of us never grow up. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> Nice toy box.
> 
> 
> Magic


I work hard at it, as most people here seem to.


----------



## VegasN

Wally Taylor said:


> That Santa Fe is gorgeous.
> I bought my first N Scale items at an estate sale 3 weeks ago, and just completed a layout for our neighbor boy. He doesn't know a thing about it. Tomorrow, his Dad is bringing him over to my barn to see my new train layout. Then I'm going to say " You know, I'm tired of this thing. Nolan, do You want it?"
> Hopefully the answer will be yes, and we can carry the hollow core and table that I bought to support it, a box with all of the cars that I have added weight to, and he will be rolling in about ten minutes.
> Then, I'm going to start framing for MY layout. I fell in love with N Scale trains.
> As far as buying things, I just bought a #7416 FA-1 and FA-2, new, and both powered. So, I have my testing engines bought anyway. Plus, they are in Erie Livery, and I live one mile from Lake Erie, and near Erie Pa, so it was the right paint scheme too!



Welcome to N scale. I agree. I fell in love with N scale too. I do like HO, I like O but not the 3 rail, and I would absolutely LOVE to do a G layout, but I am kind of partial to N scale for sure now. The size of parts is a bit annoying, to say the least, and the one part that can sometimes get just so irritating, that the thought of getting another hobby has crossed my mind. But then I run trains, and that goes away.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, Shaygetz, good trade! Found the I.C.G crummy I needed for the C 630 too.


----------



## VegasN

SWEET!!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> SWEET!!


I enjoy your enthusiasm Vegas! Man it's been like a ghost town around here the last few days!


----------



## jlc41

time warp, nice stuff. I like the car loader. I have been looking for an HO one. Can you tell me how makes it?? Thanks


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> time warp, nice stuff. I like the car loader. I have been looking for an HO one. Can you tell me how makes it?? Thanks


Yes, it's a Tyco. I have another one that does not have the cars if you're interested in it.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks time. When it boils down to it, all I really have is a pocket full of enthusiasm. But, sometimes, that's just enough to get things accomplished.....


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Thanks time. When it boils down to it, all I really have is a pocket full of enthusiasm. But, sometimes, that's just enough to get things accomplished.....


I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Find a piece of plywood big enough to nail a circle of track to, hook that up to any Transformer and when things aren't going well on your big layout and you just feel like seeing trains run just put something on there. Run it around in a circle for a while and you will feel much much better!


----------



## Malsnake

*All kinds of goodies*

I have received a number of neat things recently but I cant post pictures yet so you all have to wait. :laugh:


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Find a piece of plywood big enough to nail a circle of track to, hook that up to any Transformer and when things aren't going well on your big layout and you just feel like seeing trains run just put something on there and run it around in a circle for a while and you will feel much much better!


Words Of Wisdom :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911

time warp said:


> I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Find a piece of plywood big enough to nail a circle of track to, hook that up to any Transformer and when things aren't going well on your big layout and you just feel like seeing trains run just put something on there. Run it around in a circle for a while and you will feel much much better!


Now your making fun of my layout. I take offense to that.


----------



## machinejack

I just received a box of Menard's O-42 track. It's heaver that Lionel about .005 thicker but as stated in another review it has a rough feel to it. Pins are not as tight but this can be fixed. Quality seems OK. To bad it's not American made as a laid off tool and die maker I am saddened that our industrial base is gone maybe things will turn around.


----------



## time warp

sjm9911 said:


> Now your making fun of my layout. I take offense to that.


I don't care where or how, I'm just happy when they're runnin':laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Great advice.......now......where to put that sheet of plywood??

machinejack, I feel your pain. We went from the number 1 manufacturing nation to the number 1 consumer nation in under 50 years. That's a pretty rapid regression.

malsnake........that's a tease.......


----------



## 3.8TransAM

4 of the 36ft Kato covered hopper kits(3 packs)

3 Walthers Mainline 36 ft 2 bay coal hopper 6 packs

For some damn reason I also picked up 2 EL SDP45s with Tsunami sound that are Genesis units........

Didn't need them but what a deal. Only non UP power I own with the exception of P2K FA2 I bought 20 years ago.


----------



## Cycleops

VegasN said:


> Great advice.......now......where to put that sheet of plywood??


Doesn't need to be a large square, you can build a very satisfying switching layout on a piece 4 x 1.


----------



## VegasN

I honestly am not joking about having no room left. We have a 3 bedroom, 1200sq. ft. home with 5 people, 2 cats, and a rat. It was a 3 bedroom, but I have turned it into a 2 bedroom, as the trains have taken over a room. We have wall to wall furniture, tvs, game systems, keyboard, guitars, desks for drawing, for working on trains, and even one for the desktop computer that acts as the main wireless hub of the home with it's 9 separate devices. The garage has been converted to a wood shop several years ago. Before trains came into my life. But yet, my wife insists that a shed is not a priority right now. Seeing as how we have cement floors still in 90% of the house, she may have a small point.......


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> Great advice.......now......where to put that sheet of plywood??
> 
> machinejack, I feel your pain. We went from the number 1 manufacturing nation to the number 1 consumer nation in under 50 years. That's a pretty rapid regression.
> 
> malsnake........that's a tease.......


In your toybox........where else??


----------



## VegasN

Honey I Shrunk The Trains


----------



## time warp

I've recently acquired some double O jewels for my collection. Both of these are Hornby
The black locomotive is a B.R. Class 2 "Ivatt" 2-6-0 that I found at an antique mall. Kind of an old one and I hate that someone put tape on the tender which harmed the decal. It reminds me a little of a P.R.R. G 5.









The L.M.S. 4-4-0 has 3 coaches with it. Makes a beautiful train that I look forward to see chugging around our Christmas tree.
Thanks, Wolferz!


----------



## VegasN

Beautiful.....


----------



## jlc41

Very nice. I also received something new, an auto loader. Thanks time warp for your generosity.


----------



## time warp

You are more than welcome! It's got a good home. Your layout is looking very nice and thanks for sharing it with us.
Model trains are happy things!


----------



## time warp

3.8TransAM said:


> 4 of the 36ft Kato covered hopper kits(3 packs)
> 
> 3 Walthers Mainline 36 ft 2 bay coal hopper 6 packs
> 
> For some damn reason I also picked up 2 EL SDP45s with Tsunami sound that are Genesis units........
> 
> Didn't need them but what a deal. Only non UP power I own with the exception of P2K FA2 I bought 20 years ago.


So how do you keep a nice pair of SDP45s employed? Unit trains?


----------



## VegasN

Hey, that Auto Trailer looks familiar. Looks really good. Love the layout.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks VegasN. You also like my new dock.


----------



## VegasN

I do like the dock. I have a lake I will be working on, someday. The next part on it is to build a dock......now your making me want to start on it.....


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, think it out. Don't do what I did, pore the water and forget about the beach. Which I now wish I had. Looking for ideas on how to add it and make it look like it belongs.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, think it out. Don't do what I did, pore the water and forget about the beach. Which I now wish I had. Looking for ideas on how to add it and make it look like it belongs.




I think I have the semi beach thought out.....at least for now, I'll know more once I build the dock and see if I have a shallow enough slope for a small beach. Of course, I am going for more of a mountain lake, so I may want more of a rocky beach, like Lake Mead here just outside of Vegas. Less like sand in Florida, more like gravel.


----------



## jlc41

Good point about the slope, that's where I dropped the ball. I didn't consider a beach so my sides are a bit steep. More to think about. Rocky out crops would work nicely for you.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Good point about the slope, that's where I dropped the ball. I didn't consider a beach so my sides are a bit steep. More to think about. Rocky out crops would work nicely for you.


Actually, I was thinking about yours and you could actually make that steep slope work for you......makes the river only accessible by boat. You could even carve out some areas to add smaller sections of beach along the river front.....and maybe add some dead fall for teenagers to jump off of into the river....or even make some of the slopes even steeper and have cliff divers.....oh the ideas.....


----------



## jlc41

Good ideas, but I have to use that remaining real estate for the dock/bait shop, a beach cottage and of course Aunt Lucy's house, a service road and tree buffer between the yard and the added buildings. Things are going to get interesting.


----------



## time warp

Don't let the amount of space get to you! Look at my layout, you can't drive a 1/8 inch feeler gauge in between anything on there and we are still adding!


----------



## VegasN

I see your point. Have to utilize all spare space. Mine however is so early on, I could fit an 18 wheeler thru my layout and not even touch a tree branch.....


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> I see your point. Have to utilize all spare space. Mine however is so early on, I could fit an 18 wheeler thru my layout and not even touch a tree branch.....


You either need a bigger truck or more trees!:laugh:
Actually, there's no right way. As long as it ( hopefully) runs. Something ZONKED last night and fried the Branch power supply, BAD. Now the fun begins.......again.:goofball:
You getting the track problems sorted out?


----------



## time warp

Since this is the get anything new thread, I did unbox my NOS MRC Throttlepack last night to replace my now blown ,formerly excellent Electrapak.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> You either need a bigger truck or more trees!:laugh:
> Actually, there's no right way. As long as it ( hopefully) runs. Something ZONKED last night and fried the Branch power supply, BAD. Now the fun begins.......again.:goofball:
> You getting the track problems sorted out?


Oh man I am so sorry to hear about your power pack. Thank God you have another one.
No, I haven't had much time to work on that portion of it. I am going to work on it a bit today. The track that is on wood, I can nail the rest of that down. But the portions on foam, I need to build up some small inclines that have no support under the start of them, and wait till I can get some 3M adhesive or something to glue it to the foam.


----------



## time warp

Thanks, no problem with spares. Why keep one, when 10 will do!


----------



## jlc41

New addition, finally got a KFC up and running. The fire boys won't have to go far for a quick snack. I upgraded the interior. I added csahier, order cook, tables, customer buying and Dad and little girl leaving What do you guys think?


----------



## mikek

Just got this brass loco in a box of parts. Got it running, smooth and fast with a good headlight. Added the tender, which still needs work. Any idea of who the manufacturer is and age of this one? I'll be offering it for sale when I finish the tender, or find a smaller one for it.


----------



## VegasN

jlc - That KFC is sweet. Nice touches on the inside.

mikek - Very cool locomotive. The tender is a tad large, but I wouldn't have really noticed that till you said something. Of course I am no aficionado, nor a die hard collector, so what do I know?

Can't help you on the manufacturer, I see no identifying marks, but, then again, see my previous sentence.


----------



## time warp

I think it's a Red Ball ( Howell Day). I'm going to look it up to be sure.


----------



## time warp

I looked through what I could find and the closest thing was a Ken Kidder, which was very close to what you have. 
If you find a makers mark it most likely won't be the importer, but the Japanese manufacturer.
From the picture it looks like the tender is die cast, looks like an Aristocraft, for a larger engine like a mogul.


----------



## mikek

I'm trying to find a good paint scheme for this loco. I have Scalecote loco black, and other colors. The old black seems to be past cleaning up. Should I strip off all the old paint, or just spray the Scalecote over what's there? I tried some white trim, don't like it, I can scrape that off, or use stripper and remove all the paint.
I'm thinking the red roof and red window trim may look best. Just plain black-all-over locos is boring.
I have some plastic slope-back tenders coming. One should look better than this big one. I'll finish it and put it waiting for a bigger loco.


----------



## time warp

Looks really tiny


----------



## RonthePirate

Just received this:










It's Ives Railway, circa 1925. It'll go behind my Ives 3251.
Same color too.

EDIT: jlc41, love the KFC. It sure fits good where you placed it.
Now put Col. Sanders in the Pavillion.


----------



## VegasN

I'm kind of digging the white, but, its not my train. Have you seen the Flying Scotsman they just restored in the U.K? Beautiful color....


----------



## VegasN

Going to be off for a few days. On our way to Universal Studios......have fun! Keep rolling! See you all in a few days!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Going to be off for a few days. On our way to Universal Studios......have fun! Keep rolling! See you all in a few days!


Swing by and pick me up, I'll be done with this client in about 3 hours.


----------



## thedoc

I just bought some B&O hopper cars. I'll add a few more to my roster.


----------



## mikek

I repainted the Little Brass Loco, added a temporary tender. I am searching for 4-wheel tenders. It really runs smoothly. It's reported to be an American Trains and Track make.


----------



## jlc41

Nice job, looks good I like it.


----------



## VegasN

Wow, it really turned out great! It probably runs good because you brought it back to life.


----------



## time warp

mikek said:


> View attachment 200985
> I'm trying to find a good paint scheme for this loco. I have Scalecote loco black, and other colors. The old black seems to be past cleaning up. Should I strip off all the old paint, or just spray the Scalecote over what's there? I tried some white trim, don't like it, I can scrape that off, or use stripper and remove all the paint.
> I'm thinking the red roof and red window trim may look best. Just plain black-all-over locos is boring.
> I have some plastic slope-back tenders coming. One should look better than this big one. I'll finish it and put it waiting for a bigger loco.


Here's the AT&T model.


----------



## thedoc

thedoc said:


> I just bought some B&O hopper cars. I'll add a few more to my roster.


They arrived today, 6 added to my roster, 7 listed on eBay.


----------



## time warp

thedoc said:


> They arrived today, 6 added to my roster, 7 listed on eBay.


How 'bout a picture?


----------



## thedoc

time warp said:


> How 'bout a picture?


Here is one, you can click on other items to see the other 6. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311659580010?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

I will be adding photos of #624154 to show the loose weight and slope sheets.


----------



## time warp

thedoc said:


> Here is one, you can click on other items to see the other 6.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311659580010?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> I will be adding photos of #624154 to show the loose weight and slope sheets.


So with your new acquisition how many Hopper cars does that give you total?
When I was a little boy I would watch the L&N trains go by on the main line in front of my grandmother's house. It seemed to me at that age that those trains were five miles long! On the L&N they called them coal cars.


----------



## thedoc

time warp said:


> *So with your new acquisition how many Hopper cars does that give you total?*
> When I was a little boy I would watch the L&N trains go by on the main line in front of my grandmother's house. It seemed to me at that age that those trains were five miles long! On the L&N they called them coal cars.


Right now I have 251, but that number will come down a little as I thin them out, but it could go back up if I buy more. Most of them are 2 bays, many are still kits, and all will eventually have KaDee #4's on them because I intend to use pushers as helpers to get the train up the hill. Right now my main engine for freight will be the S-1a 2-10-2, but the Rivarossi engines I have will need to be rebuilt with can motors, extra weight, and larger drivers. I've got lots of projects for my layout.


----------



## time warp

Should be quite a sight!


----------



## evolocomotive

Just picked up a Lambert Associates Brass C&O kitchen car for dirt cheap. Currently soaking in white vinegar and should be media blasted tomm to get ready for paint and decal hopefully this weekend.


----------



## time warp

Welcome to the forum! I just put together a work train myself, commissary, bunk and office-dispatch. Train miniature and mantua cars that are made of plastic simulated brass, at least I guess I could paint them gold.
There's a picture on post 5924 of this thread.


----------



## thedoc

Years ago My father made an HO scale model of the B&O wreck train that was stationed at Somerset Pa. He knew the road foreman and was able to examine and model each car exactly. It used to work the line to Johnstown Pa. and part of the B&O main line from Cumberland Md. to Connelsville Pa. but I'm not sure now how far it went. When finished he presented it to the road foreman at Somerset Pa. and that foreman had it on his mantel for years. I would like to know what happened to it, and where it is now.


----------



## VegasN

thedoc said:


> Years ago My father made an HO scale model of the B&O wreck train that was stationed at Somerset Pa. He knew the road foreman and was able to examine and model each car exactly. It used to work the line to Johnstown Pa. and part of the B&O main line from Cumberland Md. to Connelsville Pa. but I'm not sure now how far it went. When finished he presented it to the road foreman at Somerset Pa. and that foreman had it on his mantel for years. I would like to know what happened to it, and where it is now.


That would be very cool......


----------



## time warp

I gathered the last two pieces I needed for my MOW train. I traded for this funky derrick car which looks to be a repop of an old Marx, the crane needs the crank and cable fixed which should be easy enough.(Thanks, Kelly). 
Not sure what to do with switcher that came with it.










And the second piece is this ancient Train Miniature flat car. In "as found" condition, its gonna need a little tidying up but will round out my work train nicely


----------



## VegasN

Very cool! Love the details on the flat car. Will look excellent when put back to work.


----------



## VegasN

This is not train related but I thought it was cool any way. I bought this knock-off lego set at a yard sale real cheap. The Game Of Thrones Iron Throne room.....


----------



## time warp

I got started piecing together a small collection of British OO trains awhile back, thanks to MTF member Wolferz, who had an LMS 4-4-0 compound and rake of three coaches. Well, the bug bit and I HAD to purchase this beauty. It's a Hornby BR 0-4-4 M7 in as new condition, straight from the old country. I have been looking for one of these since the early 80's when a man named Chester Holley was importing them, and there was a review in MR.
Also pictured is a Hornby ex LMS BR brake coach, which I found in an old box at my Favorite hobby shop. Perfect companion to the M7.


----------



## VegasN

Nice find. I'm still waiting for an opportunity to get my hands on a steam locomotive.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice, different but very nice.


----------



## Big Ed

VegasN said:


> This is not train related but I thought it was cool any way. I bought this knock-off lego set at a yard sale real cheap. The Game Of Thrones Iron Throne room.....


Now you might be able to work that in on a O scale layout.
Or maybe G scale?

Looks to be more O scale? 

What are you going to do with it? 
Catch dust somewhere?


----------



## Big Ed

time warp said:


> And the second piece is this ancient Train Miniature flat car. In "as found" condition, its gonna need a little tidying up but will round out my work train nicely
> 
> View attachment 208697



Cool Flat car, did they come like that when new?:thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

*flat car*

I've never seen one of these before, I have other Train Miniature work train cars that seem more common. I guess it did come with at least some of the detail pieces.


----------



## time warp

Big Ed said:


> Now you might be able to work that in on a O scale layout.
> Or maybe G scale?
> 
> Looks to be more O scale?
> 
> What are you going to do with it?
> Catch dust somewhere?


I think Vegas should attach that napkin holder to the backside of it and keep it as a centerpiece.


----------



## VegasN

Yes, it is a dust catcher on the shelves in the man cave (a.k.a. the train room) I kind of checked out the very worn box it was in, it was all still sealed up, just the box was in bad shape. Oh, and even though it was all sealed, it was missing one piece. Luckily not an important one. But, checking out the box, they have a whole scene you can set up using other sets. I'll keep my eye open for more, but I have never heard of this company before; McFarlane Toys.


----------



## RonthePirate

Big Ed said:


> Now you might be able to work that in on a O scale layout.
> Or maybe G scale?
> 
> Looks to be more O scale?
> 
> What are you going to do with it?
> Catch dust somewhere?


It would go good with Georgeann's dragon. (On your layout)


----------



## VegasN

Haha true. A dragon fits right in Game Of Thrones. I would like to find the Deanerys set.


----------



## sanepilot

*new house*

HI,all.. Got me a new house today. I thought it was very neat. Made out of glass,of all things.

Also got Thomas nu 1 engine and Hector-coal car.










Gotta put some people on the balcony.

Have a good rest of the week,Everett


----------



## RonthePirate

Don't think I've ever seen one like that, Everett
That house is really nice! 
Now remember: people that have glass houses can't throw stones! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

sanepilot said:


> HI,all.. Got me a new house today. I thought it was very neat. Made out of glass,of all things.
> 
> Also got Thomas nu 1 engine and Hector-coal car.
> 
> View attachment 211281
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta put some people on the balcony.
> 
> Have a good rest of the week,Everett


I love the look of that, it's unique, is it stain glass? That would have to be awesome for a night time display.

As for what I got, the brushes and brush tubes for the Lionel 33 arrived recently, I've got the train taken apart and I'm trying to clean it now, plus I have to insert those new brushes and holders.


----------



## time warp

Nice house, Everett! Send Me a PM what town you live in, I'll see if maybe we can get together Mon. evening next week.


----------



## VegasN

Ahh networking. Awesome!


----------



## time warp

I will network my way to Skyline chili or Texas Roadhouse anytime! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A glass house, what will they think of next. Watch out for train wrecks.


----------



## sanepilot

*house*

Hi,all.. Don`t know how old it is,of course. I saw one ages ago and it was real pricey. It came out of mexico from a fella named Necho Em. He has a web page with glass pieces I got this from a couple,moving to florida.Moving sale,house full of antiques. Prices unbelievebly low. I went broke in a hurry. I told her prices were too cheap. She wanted to get rid of the stuff. I bought tools and a few other things.I could have made some money,but it takes money to make money.

Whatta life,need more time for trains,Everett-- money to play with.


----------



## VegasN

Ah yes, time and money. The age old conundrum. My problem is I can never seem to get them both in the same place at the same time. If I have the money, I don't have any time. If I have the time, then I obviously don't have the money.


----------



## gg1hokk

I got a scale sized Hatteras lighthouse for the island on the middle of my layout. It impressively tall, about 4 1/2 - 40' boxcars in height. The actual lighthouse is 193 feet tall so it is close.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Ah yes, time and money. The age old conundrum. My problem is I can never seem to get them both in the same place at the same time. If I have the money, I don't have any time. If I have the time, then I obviously don't have the money.


I hear ya! I've had .00000023 hours to railroad this week 
I print my own money. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## time warp

gg1hokk said:


> I got a scale sized Hatteras lighthouse for the island on the middle of my layout. It impressively tall, about 4 1/2 - 40' boxcars in height. The actual lighthouse is 193 feet tall so it is close.


How about a picture?
Sounds impressive


----------



## VegasN

I would print my own money, but I cant afford the ink.....


----------



## NAJ

Bachmann Site Accessories and Model Power Unpainted Workers.

Will probably get started painting the figures later this week.


----------



## time warp

Neat, the details make the difference.


----------



## time warp

A new addition to my European railway collection arrived today. Its OO scale made by Airfix, an LMS 0-6-0 Fowler. From a large collection and its never been on rails, tender drive. Cool!










I also picked up this TYCO NYC shark lately. Been looking for a while and I'm still seeking a second one. We run Diesels double headed around here!
Apparently these are rare, Who knew?! I like the natural beat up weathering, it gives it that lived in look. OK, so if you know me at all----- there has been stress associated with this engine because, It's a powertorque. And, it runs. You fill in the blanks.:goofball:


----------



## Cycleops

Nice one TW. I used to have one of those Fowlers. Must be at least twenty years old now but a good runner.


----------



## Genetk44

Got this Athearn sound-equipped Geep a few days ago...awesome runner.


----------



## Genetk44

A total impulse buy a few weeks ago...Broadway Imports Plymouth Diesel switcher in late 40s-early 50s livery. I don't think CN actually had any of these.


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff,G! I always liked the B&M paint schemes. The CN paintwork looks like a composite of different eras. Looks good though, different.

And thanks, Cycleops. Like everything else the OO collection is getting out of hand!


----------



## Genetk44

time warp said:


> Nice stuff,G! I always liked the B&M paint schemes. The CN paintwork looks like a composite of different eras. Looks good though, different.
> 
> And thanks, Cycleops. Like everything else the OO collection is getting out of hand!


Thanks TW....I think the B&M Minuteman livery is one of the nicest North American liverys around...very reminiscent of the cvolourful UK liveries of the past. The CN livery on the loco was from the very early days of dieselization...and the freight car is a much more modern livery.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Grabbed 3 of these Pt. St. Charles CN cabooses in H.O. ...they are beautiful! From TrueLine Trains....


----------



## time warp

Wow, nice!


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> Grabbed 3 of these Pt. St. Charles CN cabooses in H.O. ...they are beautiful! From TrueLine Trains....


Funny coincidence...I just recieved mine last Friday


----------



## time warp

Yeah,but he posted first!:laugh:


----------



## jlc41

Nice, but some differences, windows and stacks??? I like both of them.


----------



## Genetk44

jlc41 said:


> Nice, but some differences, windows and stacks??? I like both of them.


I noticed that also. I'm away from home so can't check if mine is the opposite side. I do know that this series of vans( thats Canuckspeak for caboose) called Pt. St-Charles or PST vans had various differences depending on production dates ..... So the differences might be due to that.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Genetk44 said:


> called Pt. St-Charles or PST vans


I think that would be PSC.....not PST.....

There are 2 windows on one side, and 4 windows ( 2 large and 2 small) on the other....


----------



## Genetk44

Old_Hobo said:


> I think that would be PSC.....not PST.......


Brain fart


----------



## Chip

NICE! Differences be damned, politics aside, the heck with everything else ,man , that is SWEET looking detail on that layout. I must say "well done Sir!"


----------



## Cycleops

As long as it's not PMT I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## jlc41

*New Loco*

Just got this Broadway Limited Aloc RSD-15-SP. Very nice detail and a smooth runner. All my other locos are Bachmann's. I like this new loco a lot.


----------



## time warp

Hey, Hey! Way to go, looks great:appl:


----------



## mopac

*Got a new house !!!*

Well its a model train house. I stopped at Goodwill store to
see if maybe they had some train stuff. Worker said I missed 
a train by 1 day. 10 cars and some track. They didn't have a
clue what it was. Since I missed it I told myself it was probably
junk. I looked around and found this house. Pretty nice really.
Some kind of ceramic material. The roof is lined with Christmas
lights. And they work. I will use it under our Christmas tree
with a train around it. From what I can tell it is very suited for O scale. I usually use G scale around the tree but I do have a
lionel train and track so I could switch. Might use it with the G.
Paid $10 for the house. Original price tag on the bottom had
$49.



pic with the lights turned on is terrible but it gets the idea over.



Here is the G scale loco. I have freight cars and a few passenger
cars for the G scale.



I repainted the boiler and a few other places. Boiler was blue.
I like the black better. Still need to paint the side rods.


----------



## Aceman21

Just got this beauty today


----------



## Tucgary

Aceman, That is a beauty!

Mopac, That's a great looking locomotive you've got there. 
I bought a yard sale house similar to that last summer but wasn't sure where to put it. So early Oct. I painted it black and took craft store glow in the dark paints and trimmed it out. You can buy all the little detail items real cheap. Set it out at Halloween the kids love it. Tucgary


----------



## NAJ

Between these two and 72 little people I have enough assembling and painting to do to keep me busy for quite a while.


----------



## time warp

A little early maybe, but I picked this up the other day for our Christmas train. It takes me forever to get things done so I knew I better get cracking.
Its a Franklin Mint car, HO, that's all I know. I would like to find a companion Christmas car to go with it. Any body got something you'd part with?


----------



## jlc41

Nice, I like it.


----------



## DennyM

Aceman,
That is a sweet caboose. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aceman21

DennyM said:


> Aceman,
> 
> That is a sweet caboose. :smilie_daumenpos:




Thanks man


----------



## NAJ

AHM Chessie System EMD GP-18.


----------



## time warp

Hey, NAJ. Is that a new one or the fresh fixed?


----------



## NAJ

It looks brand new, I do not see any damage to it at all.
It did not run on my test track but it is the same setup as my AHM Union Pacific GP 18.
There is a 46 minute video on YouTube showing step by step in detail how to clean and repair the AHM GP 18.
This belonged to someones Grandfather so I felt a need to give it a good home, and the price was right, $14.99
I also like the colors of the Chessie System locos.

Here was the original eBay listing.
"Chessie System Powered Locomotive Chesapeake C&O 4301 HO AHM EMD High Nose
I really do not know a lot about this train, my grandfather told me its in very good condition, no broken pieces, just a couple of dings on the paint, see picture 3. Box is beat up. Grandfather said its metal and plastic. I haven't tested it. Please see all pictures. I'm also posting a similar item."


----------



## time warp

Good deal!Does it have the horn and the bell? Seems like those are usually missing.
Those are pretty good running engines and they don't seem to give much trouble. I have 3 of them, Norfolk and Western, Western Pacific, and Santa Fe red and silver. I had one Amtrak but that now belongs to Shaygetz. Looks like you basically got yourself a new engine!:appl:


----------



## NAJ

The two GP-18's are projects for later on in the year.
If I get them running before then one of them may become the new Christmas Layout Loco along with the "1776", probably the UP since I have another UP dummy.


----------



## VegasN

All great finds! I love that Chessie locomotive. I picked up 13 more trees and bought a small N scale layout; track, transformer, and two buildings. I paid $15 for the layout, and twice that for 13 trees and a 6 pack of small EZ Track pieces.
I'll have pictures soon. I am back to work now that school is back in so hopefully can start putting some money into Betzville again.
time - I am digging that North Pole Pines car.....that is just too cool.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> All great finds! I love that Chessie locomotive. I picked up 13 more trees and bought a small N scale layout; track, transformer, and two buildings. I paid $15 for the layout, and twice that for 13 trees and a 6 pack of small EZ Track pieces.
> I'll have pictures soon. I am back to work now that school is back in so hopefully can start putting some money into Betzville again.
> time - I am digging that North Pole Pines car.....that is just too cool.


So you ARE still alive!
I found the North Pole car on a shelf in a junk store for $3.00.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Anniversary Sale at Enginehouse Services!!*

Went to Green Bay for a shopping trip and Enginhouse Services had their Anniversary Sale...20-35% off on Buildings so I bit and got these two(for $53.00) as I would like to recreate my Old Stomping grounds in Minetto, NY with the Columbia Mills Complex and the Apt. adjacent where we lived for 20 years. Its sprauling but I can condense and get most of this in...
View attachment 221322


View attachment 221330


View attachment 221338
If your going to dream...Dream Big!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Lemonhawk

*NKP 65' Heavyweights*

I got these 2 from Con-cor today































Did take a little work on one of the couplers as it was below the rail height. Look nice with the 759 Berkshire pulling them! Even on my small unfinished layout!


----------



## time warp

Nice consist, Lemonhawk!


----------



## RonthePirate

Some of the nicest period cars I have seen in awhile,Lemonhawk.

The colors are different. And I really like the look of that Mail car.

You bought well!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> All great finds! I love that Chessie locomotive. I picked up 13 more trees and bought a small N scale layout; track, transformer, and two buildings. I paid $15 for the layout, and twice that for 13 trees and a 6 pack of small EZ Track pieces.


Thanks, I like the Chessie colors myself.
Sounds like a nice N scale haul for $15.00.
Tree's are Great. I have 96 trees making woods outside the rail yard and if I did not fill in the space in between the trees with Lichen 96 trees would not be enough.



MacDaddy55 said:


> Went to Green Bay for a shopping trip and Enginhouse Services had their Anniversary Sale...20-35% off on Buildings so I bit and got these two(for $53.00) as I would like to recreate my Old Stomping grounds in Minetto, NY with the Columbia Mills Complex and the Apt. adjacent where we lived for 20 years. Its sprauling but I can condense and get most of this in...
> View attachment 221322
> 
> 
> View attachment 221330
> 
> 
> View attachment 221338
> If your going to dream...Dream Big!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


Gotta see pics as this scene comes together.



Lemonhawk said:


> I got these 2 from Con-cor today
> View attachment 221538
> 
> 
> View attachment 221546
> 
> 
> View attachment 221554
> 
> 
> View attachment 221562
> 
> Did take a little work on one of the couplers as it was below the rail height. Look nice with the 759 Berkshire pulling them! Even on my small unfinished layout!


Nice cars, isn't it fun getting new stuff.


----------



## VegasN

Wow, 96 trees.....with the 13 I just got I now have 52. Unfortunately, I made the decision to make my layout large and a foresty type town with out knowing how many trees it would take to fill in the spaces, so here I am, with maybe, if I'm lucky, almost 10% of the trees I will need. Suffice it to say, Betzville will have trees popping up periodically for years to come.


----------



## Cycleops

VegasN said:


> Wow, 96 trees.....with the 13 I just got I now have 52. Unfortunately, I made the decision to make my layout large and a foresty type town with out knowing how many trees it would take to fill in the spaces, so here I am, with maybe, if I'm lucky, almost 10% of the trees I will need. Suffice it to say, Betzville will have trees popping up periodically for years to come.


So who has the most trees wins?


----------



## time warp

I'm with NAJ, MacDaddy. Looks ambitious but you've got a start. Interesting!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Wow, 96 trees.....with the 13 I just got I now have 52. Unfortunately, I made the decision to make my layout large and a foresty type town with out knowing how many trees it would take to fill in the spaces, so here I am, with maybe, if I'm lucky, almost 10% of the trees I will need. Suffice it to say, Betzville will have trees popping up periodically for years to come.





Cycleops said:


> So who has the most trees wins?


Not to get off subject of got anything new so we cannot see the forest for the trees... 

To be fair the majority of my trees are of the smaller variety (2.75" - 3.5").
I only have 10 "full" size trees along my roadway.

If you are using "full" size trees all the way around your layout then you win.

Any pics?


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> Wow, 96 trees.....with the 13 I just got I now have 52. Unfortunately, I made the decision to make my layout large and a foresty type town with out knowing how many trees it would take to fill in the spaces, so here I am, with maybe, if I'm lucky, almost 10% of the trees I will need. Suffice it to say, Betzville will have trees popping up periodically for years to come.


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## time warp

Time to start a tree thread! Or is that three tread? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Wow, 96 trees.....with the 13 I just got I now have 52. Unfortunately, I made the decision to make my layout large and a foresty type town with out knowing how many trees it would take to fill in the spaces, so here I am, with maybe, if I'm lucky, almost 10% of the trees I will need. Suffice it to say, Betzville will have trees popping up periodically for years to come.


Have you seen the wire tree tutorials on youtube?


----------



## cole226

new to me lionel 726. :smokin:
this was an outside 3rd rail loco i converted back to standard 3 rail.


----------



## time warp

Nice!!!


----------



## NAJ

I agree, Very Nice.


----------



## VegasN

That is a beautiful steam engine. I am so looking forward to running my first steam engine. 

I certainly was not complaining about needing a lot of trees, just simply talkin shop. Its ok if it takes me years to fill in the trees, I am ok with that. As for sizes of trees, I just throw on a mixture. Whatever packs of trees are available that are not too big, they are what I put on. The only trees that I looked for specifically are the orange trees (now looking for apple trees), the cherry blossom trees, and now on the lookout for HobbyTown to get more palm trees. The majority are conifers, deciduous, small, full size, and a variety of manufacturers.

Yes I have seen a few videos on making trees. Some of them actually looked just as good if not better than premade ones. My problem is time element. I just have so very little time to do anything during school months. Just too busy. So I am good with buying packs of trees and sticking them in foam for the next couple of years. Until maybe this coming summer, I might try my hand at making a few different styles, just for shits and grins. Might even be fun.....(oh, and btw, I only mentioned anything about the 96 trees, because that kind of impressed me. I know, simple pleasures)


But as promised here are a few pics of that N scale layout I picked up for $15.....









The locomotive and cattle car did not come with it. Just the track, two buildings and a transformer. The transformer was very weak so I replaced it with one of the old ones I was using before.










The only problem, one turnout was broken. I tried to replace it with a spare that I have, but the angle of the turnout is different, the tracks didn't line up. 










So for now, I just replaced it with a section of spare tarck, just to see if it works.....it does!!

So this I think is going to be my post apocalyptic layout. Kinda want to do a zombie/apocalyptic town.


----------



## sjm9911

Vegas, someone here did a homage to horror movies once. I'll see if I can find the thread. The traditionalists didn't care for it.


----------



## sjm9911

I think I found it , Jimmy s death train lol http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15592


----------



## time warp

sanepilot said:


> Hi,all..picked this up saturday. Anybody know anything about it.
> Engine nu.3142. No name.The man told me it was carved wood.[wrong].It is paper-thin cardboard.2-8-2.Front bogeys missing. Gotta be factory built.Awful fragile.repainted black[original was green,looks like]
> 
> like age,maker or so forth. Good shelf displayer.
> 
> Have a good week,sanepilot
> View attachment 182625
> 
> 
> View attachment 182633


 WELL, it took a while but I finally found it! Made by Strombecker, and it's on ebay right now. How cool!


----------



## VegasN

That Death Train is sick! Sick is good here by the way. That's kind of what I want to do, but more run down, almost ruins of modern towns. 

That steam locomotive is really cool!!


----------



## time warp

I was looking for another car for our Christmas train when I stumbled on to this. I couldn't pass it up and the little man loves it. Model power from 1996


----------



## VegasN

Nice. I should start on a Christmas train.


----------



## time warp

I have been informed that there WILL be a Christmas train! :laugh:

I love my HO stuff, but you can't beat O gauge for Christmas trains. I haven't had any since I sold off my Marx.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Hooray for Chinese electronics! They've been shipping fast this week. I've gotten some new voltage regulators to run my arduino chips, and today got in a fresh batch of ESP-12F boards (much faster than arduinos) plus a new camera module with a full controller board. This guy is a bit too big to fit inside an HO steamer cab, but I can mount it on the tender to look over the top of the loco. I'm hoping to get a live video stream going that I can send over wifi to my phone.


----------



## jlc41

TW, there is nothing (IMHO) like spirit of Christmas and the joy it brings to young and old alike. I am considering the Budweiser Holiday Express. My only concern it that it is On30 scale and am not sure how that would look on the layout.


----------



## time warp

That would be nice! We have a small oval that we place under the tree. Some"snow" and a few buildings is all it takes.
.


----------



## Genetk44

Just picked these up this morning


----------



## Genetk44

I don't model the NH but I do model a bit of B&M so I figure I can fake it with this on interchange service since the B&M did use these NE-5 cabeese.


----------



## Genetk44

I'm not sure how prototypical this caboose is for the CN since I haven't found any pics or literature about it yet...but since I'm short of CN cabeese I'll use it.


----------



## time warp

Nice, G! Are you a caboose-a-holic? :laugh:
Who made the 78721?


----------



## Genetk44

time warp said:


> Nice, G! Are you a caboose-a-holic? :laugh:
> Who made the 78721?


Not a caboose-a-holic TW. But I go in cycles a bit....recently I have been focused on covered hoppers...the crummy thread here got me onto cabeese but thats mainly cuz I didn't have enough for my freight system. Plus I don't see CN cabeese ver often.


----------



## alaska railroad

*I just received this little guy today.*

I just received this little guy in the mail today. It's not new, but it's an addition to my roster. Its a athearn switcher. I think it's a sw1500.


----------



## time warp

Genetk44, That's a nice group of 'Booses either way. Canadian or Canadien? I've seen it both ways.

Good looking engine,Alaska.


----------



## Genetk44

time warp said:


> Genetk44, That's a nice group of 'Booses either way. Canadian or Canadien? I've seen it both ways.
> 
> Good looking engine,Alaska.


Canadian is english spelling and Canadien is french. I believe that CN at least, mght have had each version on either side of their freight stock.


----------



## Genetk44

alaska railroad said:


> I just received this little guy in the mail today. It's not new, but it's an addition to my roster. Its a athearn switcher. I think it's a sw1500.


I really do like the WC livery. One of my favourites along with the B&M minuteman.


----------



## alaska railroad

time warp said:


> Genetk44, That's a nice group of 'Booses either way. Canadian or Canadien? I've seen it both ways.
> 
> Good looking engine,Alaska.


Thanks time warp...


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I got some things from the Great Lehigh Valley Train Show at Merchants Square. Firstly I got a couple wheels for my Lionel 33 as they came kind of loose since I didn't put them on the right way. I also got a motor for a rare American Flyer diesel I've had for a while, I'll get the other parts it needs soon. I got an HO train, I'm not quite sure how to fix it as the gear on the middle wheel that drive it is completely missing- there's just nothing there, nothing even remains of the gear inside somewhere.  I have no idea how it managed to lose the gear right off the axle without a trace. I bought a plastic train that fits on O Gauge tracks (Doesn't really stay on them when pushed) at a nearby antique shop. It's not powered, it's just a nice little thing... I suspect it was some kind of kit as some of the parts are glued and the rotation of a few parts is a little off. Lastly, I decided to get what might be one of the fairly well known Marx trains, the Commodore Vanderbilt. I'll post a thread on that one later as it's having a few issues.


Spoiler


----------



## alaska railroad

Genetk44 said:


> I really do like the WC livery. One of my favourites along with the B&M minuteman.


Hi genetk, is that what it is, A wc livery? I don't know nothing about switchers. I'm just getting into diesel. I'm a huge steam loco guy. The description on the loco didn't say what it was when I bought it.


----------



## Genetk44

alaska railroad said:


> Hi genetk, is that what it is, A wc livery? I don't know nothing about switchers. I'm just getting into diesel. I'm a huge steam loco guy. The description on the loco didn't say what it was when I bought it.


Google is your friend my brother!!!!


----------



## alaska railroad

Genetk44 said:


> Google is your friend my brother!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226586


Thank you for the photo. Now I know for sure what it is.


----------



## jlc41

Nice switcher alaska railroad, I like the livery colors.


----------



## alaska railroad

jlc41 said:


> Nice switcher alaska railroad, I like the livery colors.


Thank you jlc... I'm in the process of purchasing more switchers. ( The alaska switchers ).


----------



## jlc41

alaska railroad, I just got an email from train world. They have switchers on sale you my want to eye ball.


----------



## alaska railroad

jlc41 said:


> alaska railroad, I just got an email from train world. They have switchers on sale you my want to eye ball.


Ok, thanks jlc, I'm going to take a snoop right now!!


----------



## VegasN

Really nice looking switcher you got there alaska. I am digging that color scheme!


I just got a decent deal on Bachmann's The Yard Boss N scale set. I just went in looking for track pieces....lol...


















This is the 0-6-0 locomotive that the set has










Here is the 0-6-0 on it's new job. It is now the power plant for my Milwaukee Road passenger train.
I had to change the coupler on the back of the locomotive from a knuckle to a Rapido.
The three freight cars that came in the set will go with my Santa Fe GP-40 to the Halloween/zombie/post apocalyptic layout.


----------



## alaska railroad

VegasN said:


> Really nice looking switcher you got there alaska. I am digging that color scheme!
> 
> 
> I just got a decent deal on Bachmann's The Yard Boss N scale set. I just went in looking for track pieces....lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 0-6-0 locomotive that the set has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 0-6-0 on it's new job. It is now the power plant for my Milwaukee Road passenger train.
> I had to change the coupler on the back of the locomotive from a knuckle to a Rapido.
> The three freight cars that came in the set will go with my Santa Fe GP-40 to the Halloween/zombie/post apocalyptic layout.


Nice vegas. I was just looking at that set,along with other n scale sets. I want to get into n scale now, before you know it, I will be buying all the scales of locomotives. But that wouldn't be a bad thing would it? Lol!


----------



## time warp

Good you started with an 0-6-0 Vegas, very common wheel arrangement on the prototype. Now you need a 2-8-0 Consolidation. They were the workhorses back then.


----------



## VegasN

Thanks guys. Yeah, I started with the 0-6-0 because they had three N scale sets; the Thunder Valley, which I already have, it was what started all this. The Super Chief, which I already have a silver/red F7, and The Yard Boss. I kinda didn't like the wheel arrangements of the 0-6-0. It just looks like it's going to tip backwards to me 
But I have been wanting a steam locomotive for my passenger train. This set was 40% off, so I said what the hell. I do wish the headlight was lit though. That's my only complaint so far. And with the three cars that came in the set, one being a wide vision AT&SF caboose, which I already have one from the Thunder Valley set, and all being knuckle couplers, they will pair up perfectly with the Thunder Valley GP-40 to be my Halloween layout. My favorite holiday!!


----------



## jlc41

I just got these 2 today. Working on matching my loco,s road names with matching cabooses. The Napa Valley was an impulse buy, but the Southern Pacific is a match.


----------



## time warp

Nice-looking cabooses J! Interesting color scheme on the bay window.

That stack of track has Progress written all over it.


----------



## jlc41

Yes the color scheme on the Napa Valley is what grabbed me, therefore impulse buy. Track stack means EXPANSION YEAH. The work begins. Work train delivered building materials today. Oh the work crew showed up, a little red faced for the screw up with Magic's crew in Vegas. They promised to work extra hard to make it up to the Boss.


----------



## time warp

Good to hear, make em toe the line!!!:appl:


----------



## jlc41

Well the mail man did it again got these 2 today.


----------



## time warp

Twice nice!


----------



## VegasN

Both nice hauls...hehe....get it.....oh nevermind.....long day.

I really like that napa valley caboose. Would be nice to see a matching train. I bet that is beautiful.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, that' a very interesting idea hmm.


----------



## DennyM

jlc41 said:


> Well the mail man did it again got these 2 today.
> View attachment 227945


Do you have more pictures of your layout somewhere on MTF? I would like to see the whole thing and those cabooses are sweet.


----------



## jlc41

DennyM, thanks for the kind words. I just took these seeing how you asked and I really didn't have any. I hope this gives you a better look.


----------



## VegasN

Nice!! Love seeing the whole town. Awesome! Hey......I remember that dock......


----------



## DennyM

jlc,
That's a really nice layout. :smilie_daumenpos: I like what you did with the city scene. I sometimes wonder how my layout would have looked if I had gone with HO or even S. Currently my main table is 6x8 and with a 7 foot 'L'. The things I could have done with a smaller gauge. No regrets on O gauge I just wonder sometimes.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks guy's, Yeah the fishing is good at the dock, it's a main attraction for the town folks.


----------



## Mark Boyce

I got a new PC! Now I can actually view MTF on my monitor again and not have to use my phone. The old one was so slow it took literally minutes for the advancements to load. I think I bought it 10 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Mark Boyce said:


> I got a new PC! Now I can actually view MTF on my monitor again *and not have to use my phone*. The old one was so slow it took literally minutes for the advancements to load. I think I bought it 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He says........from his iPhone.......ironic isn't it.


----------



## VegasN

Adding on to my zombie layout, now called Serenity, NV. This flat car came with a couple of really cheap looking cars. I took them off and going to look around for some kind of gun type things to mount to it.












Found this searchlight car at Hobby Town for just under $10. I was very surprised that the light actually works.


The train is set for now. So I start giving the train a facelift, and some scenery, and fix the track.
I'll be starting another thread in the My Layout section under Serenity, NV.


----------



## Mark Boyce

VegasN said:


> He says........from his iPhone.......ironic isn't it.


Yes It is! 
I thought of that as I was sending the message. My wife was using the new PC at the time. Maybe I will still be using the iPhone anyway. LOL


----------



## VegasN

Oh yeah, if the wives get the PC, we will be relegated back to our phones.


----------



## Mark Boyce

Vegas, I think after 32 years we have learned to share! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

I got some rocks


----------



## time warp

I stumbled across the impossible to find "spider" car for the Corky's Carnival train. Now the set is complete


----------



## VegasN

Mark Boyce said:


> Vegas, I think after 32 years we have learned to share! ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After 18 years, I learned to buy mine a tablet for Christmas, and I took the laptop:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I stumbled across the impossible to find "spider" car for the Corky's Carnival train. Now the set is complete
> 
> 
> View attachment 229089


Congratulations time!! Looks like its in really good shape. I want to see the whole train......but I guess I am certainly not one to ask for pics huh? I haven't forgotten, just lost two coworkers at work, one temporarily, and one permanently, so guess who steps up and takes on their duties......yup.....the money hungry employee. New train stuff for sure....haha.

I bet that train is just a feel good happy train. The car sure projects that image.


----------



## johnfl68

time warp said:


> I stumbled across the impossible to find "spider" car for the Corky's Carnival train. Now the set is complete
> 
> 
> View attachment 229089


I love great finds like that!


----------



## time warp

Don't sweat it ,Vegas! I can post a picture of the whole train when I get in on the weekend. The Corky's train has history, I got it from Shaygetz. His children had played with it and my little boy LOVES it! Plus there was magic because it arrived in the mail just as the town Carnival was starting up, my son thought it was part of the carnival. 
Yeah, johnfl68. Good find.


----------



## jlc41

Nice TW, isn't wonderful the way a child's mine works, you have to love it.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! Love it when the fam gets involved. Mine doesn't really.......my oldest son, he looks at it and compliments it from time to time. My middle son is not interested in anything that is not a video game, and my daughter, she thinks its cool, but its just a weird dad hobby. And my wife, she doesn't really like it, too much money to her.


----------



## Chip

VegasN said:


> Awesome! Love it when the fam gets involved. Mine doesn't really.......my oldest son, he looks at it and compliments it from time to time. My middle son is not interested in anything that is not a video game, and my daughter, she thinks its cool, but its just a weird dad hobby. And my wife, she doesn't really like it, too much money to her.


VERY good find! EXCELLENT even!

Same boat here, I get a lot of "oh, that's nice" and I'm like, 

????? (whatsamatterwithyoupeople?) IT'S frikkin AWESOME!


They know not the vision and BRAIN SWEAT that goes into it!


----------



## time warp

Thanks, Chip! I love your enthusiasm!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Chip said:


> VERY good find! EXCELLENT even!
> 
> Same boat here, I get a lot of "oh, that's nice" and I'm like,
> 
> ????? (whatsamatterwithyoupeople?) IT'S frikkin AWESOME!
> 
> 
> They know not the vision and BRAIN SWEAT that goes into it!


Exactly!! My wife just says, "Yup, it's cute." She even called my layout, "just a big knick-knack"??????? Cute?? knick-knack??


----------



## Lemonhawk

VegasN, you just don't understand. Your RR is simply not as useful as Jewelry or Flowers. Been since the 60's since I've been to Las Vegas. My Brother use to live in Clean Green BC.


----------



## NAJ

Chip said:


> Same boat here, I get a lot of "oh, that's nice" and I'm like,
> ????? (whatsamatterwithyoupeople?) IT'S frikkin AWESOME!
> They know not the vision and BRAIN SWEAT that goes into it!





VegasN said:


> Exactly!! My wife just says, "Yup, it's cute." She even called my layout, "just a big knick-knack"??????? Cute?? knick-knack??


I just received a similar response last weekend from my Son and Daughter In Law when I said...
"By the way, as of right now it looks like the AHM Alco Century 424 "Spirit Of 76" locomotive is getting the nod to pull the cars on the main line around the tree this year."
The response was...
"You lost us at "A" but thanks for sharing". hwell:


----------



## time warp

There are a lot of people who have no 'Vision' NAJ, then there are the rest of us.


----------



## jlc41

I have vision but I wear glasses.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Last weekend I picked up two interesting trains- one, some kind of S Gauge diesel that the National Toy Train museum was selling along with some other S Gauge trains from their collection in one of those sales, it's missing the couplers and runs on DC power. But when I saw it was only $12 I had to have it- some of the handrails are broken but otherwise it works fine and it can be run with an HO transformer. It's an NYC 5914, but I don't know who makes it- it doesn't look like American Flyer. The weird thing is the drive shaft between the motor and the trucks is a long spring, not something like a rod. In that store near the Choo Choo Barn I bought an HO train that's missing the drive shaft for $5, I figured I could fix it. It's some kind of Lindberg diesel, the motor and light work fine but it needs the drive shaft that connects it to the wheels. I don't know where I can find one, but from what I've read it's a strange drive with a spring between the wheels and the motor or the shaft. I hope I can get it running so I can see how this works.


----------



## DennyM

Blue Comet,
Is that the store that is in the same parking lot that the Choo Choo Barn is in? I'll be there next month.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

DennyM said:


> Blue Comet,
> Is that the store that is in the same parking lot that the Choo Choo Barn is in? I'll be there next month.


Yep, that's the same one! They have some nice trains there, some newer, some older, there's also a little O Gauge train display in the window with a small oval or circle of track and a yellow train that has a lot of 4 wheel cars.


----------



## sanepilot

*new to me*

Hi,all..I found me three new businesses this weekend. A post office,a bakery,and a fishing store. Also got 7 large photos of full scale steam and diesel trains[old]. I`ll probable sell some of the photos[don`t know whether theyre original or copies. They are framed and I won`t take them out to see.. If anyone is interest in some of the pics,email me.

Found out RR history this weekend. About 6o miles from me used to be a small town near the biggest mining complex for that period. This town is the first town in the USA to have a train running on a daily line schedule for 12 miles.The name of thwe town was vulcano town. Because of the explosion of growth they had at that time. It burned down,every year they have a vulcano festival. Flea mkt,good food,good music. Three days.History ofthe town plus memorabilia.

Have a great week,sanepilot-- Haven`t got around to looking at photos real good yet[been busy] LOL


----------



## johnfl68

Just got this Pointe Ste. Charles Caboose in (True Line Trains):










Pre ordered limited production run last year. It was supposed to come in February and was delayed.

Inside lighting is kind of a yellow/green when on the track, reminds me of that old florescent lighting look from the 70's for some reason. 

The marker lights on each end can be turned on and off with magnet so only the needed end is light depending on orientation.


----------



## brownwolf66

400E Blue Comet said:


> Last weekend I picked up two interesting trains- one, some kind of S Gauge diesel that the National Toy Train museum was selling along with some other S Gauge trains from their collection in one of those sales, it's missing the couplers and runs on DC power. But when I saw it was only $12 I had to have it- some of the handrails are broken but otherwise it works fine and it can be run with an HO transformer. It's an NYC 5914, but I don't know who makes it- it doesn't look like American Flyer. The weird thing is the drive shaft between the motor and the trucks is a long spring, not something like a rod. In that store near the Choo Choo Barn I bought an HO train that's missing the drive shaft for $5, I figured I could fix it. It's some kind of Lindberg diesel, the motor and light work fine but it needs the drive shaft that connects it to the wheels. I don't know where I can find one, but from what I've read it's a strange drive with a spring between the wheels and the motor or the shaft. I hope I can get it running so I can see how this works.


Blue Comet,I would suggest you search dealers that sell boat and air planes and their spare parts.Boats especially have so many different types of inboard couplings.I found tubing used to couple the motor to both the drive towers in my Mantua Logger in an RC air plane dealer ship.


----------



## time warp

Nice one johnfl68!


----------



## DennyM

johnfl68 said:


> Just got this Pointe Ste. Charles Caboose in (True Line Trains):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre ordered limited production run last year. It was supposed to come in February and was delayed.
> 
> Inside lighting is kind of a yellow/green when on the track, reminds me of that old florescent lighting look from the 70's for some reason.
> 
> The marker lights on each end can be turned on and off with magnet so only the needed end is light depending on orientation.


John I really like that caboose. I have been on a caboose craze lately especially if they smoke.


----------



## jlc41

Hey John, very nice caboose. I like that it lights up , very sharp.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

brownwolf66 said:


> Blue Comet,I would suggest you search dealers that sell boat and air planes and their spare parts.Boats especially have so many different types of inboard couplings.I found tubing used to couple the motor to both the drive towers in my Mantua Logger in an RC air plane dealer ship.


That might work, but I think it requires a few parts more specific to this train- if I'm correct it uses some kind of worm gear and spring that goes around the wheels. I've tried using rubber bands of different sizes but they won't do the trick alone, they twist too much.


----------



## brownwolf66

400E Blue Comet said:


> That might work, but I think it requires a few parts more specific to this train- if I'm correct it uses some kind of worm gear and spring that goes around the wheels. I've tried using rubber bands of different sizes but they won't do the trick alone, they twist too much.


A few pics may help.


----------



## VegasN

Never thought I would ever say this to another guy, but that is a mighty fine caboose you have there john......
I just got my first lighted car two weeks ago......kinda digging it.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

150. How did I do?


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Set break up, Lionchief Broadway Limited and Keystone Special.


----------



## VegasN

Chiefmcfuz said:


> 150. How did I do?


A locomotive plus five cars, under $200, sounds like you did good to me.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Actually just the Loco and tender plus 3 cars.


----------



## VegasN

I would say still pretty good.


----------



## NinnJinn

My parents took my girls out of town to the mall. My youngest(the one that is interested in trains) called me and said they were at Hobby Lobby and there was a DCC train set called Thunder Chief for $199.99.

I went to their website and there was no such train set. But there was a 40% off printable coupon though. lol 

I googled it and some places had it for close to 300. Walmart had it for $195 So I grabbed my coupon and drove 68miles to the store. Sure enough, it was exactly what she said it was. And they even accepted my coupon as well! :thumbsup:

Now I need to settle down and start building the train room!

So here is My daughter and I's $134.87 DCC train set....


----------



## DennyM

Very cool NinnJinn that your daughter is into trains and then found a set for sale. 68 miles huh...was that one way or round trip? 

I have to drive at least 30 to 60 miles one way depending on where I have to go. Today was over 100 mile round trip, but it was worth it.


----------



## VegasN

NinnJinn said:


> My parents took my girls out of town to the mall. My youngest(the one that is interested in trains) called me and said they were at Hobby Lobby and there was a DCC train set called Thunder Chief for $199.99.
> 
> I went to their website and there was no such train set. But there was a 40% off printable coupon though. lol
> 
> I googled it and some places had it for close to 300. Walmart had it for $195 So I grabbed my coupon and drove 68miles to the store. Sure enough, it was exactly what she said it was. And they even accepted my coupon as well! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I need to settle down and start building the train room!
> 
> So here is My daughter and I's $134.87 DCC train set....


Awesome! Great deal. I love HobbyLobby. Not for their train accessory selection, but because I use the 40% off to buy my train sets.


----------



## NinnJinn

DennyM said:


> Very cool NinnJinn that your daughter is into trains and then found a set for sale. 68 miles huh...was that one way or round trip?
> 
> I have to drive at least 30 to 60 miles one way depending on where I have to go. Today was over 100 mile round trip, but it was worth it.


68 miles One way. But thankfully I-69 opened up a few years ago cutting the trip down by 30mins each way.

I pretty much live in the middle of Crop Country. 20 miles one way to the nearest walmart, burger king, and taco bell. about 18 miles of it is corn fields. Go a different way, Nearest Golden Corral is 36miles one way with about 22miles of corn and wheat...


----------



## VegasN

NinnJinn said:


> 68 miles One way. But thankfully I-69 opened up a few years ago cutting the trip down by 30mins each way.
> 
> I pretty much live in the middle of Crop Country. 20 miles one way to the nearest walmart, burger king, and taco bell. about 18 miles of it is corn fields. Go a different way, Nearest Golden Corral is 36miles one way with about 22miles of corn and wheat...


68 miles in 30 minutes?? That's like, what? 136mph??:laugh:


----------



## Fire21

He said cutting the trip BY 30 minutes, not TO 30 minutes. :laugh:


----------



## DennyM

NinnJinn said:


> 68 miles One way. But thankfully I-69 opened up a few years ago cutting the trip down by 30mins each way.
> 
> I pretty much live in the middle of Crop Country. 20 miles one way to the nearest walmart, burger king, and taco bell. about 18 miles of it is corn fields. Go a different way, Nearest Golden Corral is 36miles one way with about 22miles of corn and wheat...


After seeing this post I'll never complain about how far I have to drive again. At least your out in the country. The town I live in has no good places to eat except maybe two or three. I don't eat fast food so that eliminates everything else.


----------



## The New Guy

DennyM said:


> Today was over 100 mile round trip, but it was worth it.


Jones is farther than that, so...?



NinnJinn said:


> ...20 miles one way to the nearest walmart, burger king, and taco bell...Nearest Golden Corral is 36miles one way...


You are a lucky man.


----------



## DennyM

You win New Guy.


----------



## NAJ

NinnJinn said:


> My parents took my girls out of town to the mall. My youngest(the one that is interested in trains) called me and said they were at Hobby Lobby and there was a DCC train set called Thunder Chief for $199.99.
> 
> I went to their website and there was no such train set. But there was a 40% off printable coupon though. lol
> 
> I googled it and some places had it for close to 300. Walmart had it for $195 So I grabbed my coupon and drove 68miles to the store. Sure enough, it was exactly what she said it was. And they even accepted my coupon as well! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I need to settle down and start building the train room!
> 
> So here is My daughter and I's $134.87 DCC train set....


Enjoy!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NAJ




----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


>


Sweet!! Nice train!


----------



## VegasN

I just received a package that I had actually forgotten about. Ordered them from HobbyLinc and at first I got an "oops" email that they were low on stock on one 1 item, then I guess I missed the email they were shipped a week later, then they were delayed delivery due to Hurricane Matthew, and after 3 1/2 weeks, I just got them. Some scenery stuff. I'll get pics soon.


----------



## time warp

Nice, NAJ! You're starting to get a fleet of GP 18's! I just picked up a nice Lehigh Valley one, runs great. Just finished up adding 8 wheel pickup to it and our Santa Fe which is twin to yours except black trucks.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Nice, NAJ! You're starting to get a fleet of GP 18's! I just picked up a nice Lehigh Valley one, runs great. Just finished up adding 8 wheel pickup to it and our Santa Fe which is twin to yours except black trucks.


Did not even try the loco yet, working on other RR projects for my Grandsons, Building/Painting a Water Tower and trying to get a Marx F-Series loco running.


----------



## VegasN

Here are some pics of the forgotten load....








The baseball player 1 set, so I can finish the Sandlot scene,









The Woodland Scenics Farmer's Market, obviously for Hilltop Farm,









Two sets of dock workers, 1 with a forklift, for the Betzville Freight Yard,








A pack of Porsches. I have to paint them, 

I also got a road stripping pen.


----------



## VegasN

I purchased a box of stuff from Woferzz. A 2-10-0 steam locomotive, some rolling stock, and some track. Unfortunately, the locomotive needs service, not usable. (the main reason I bought them).

It rolls for a second, stops. Give it a little nudge, roll for a second, stop. Nudge it so much it derails it. Frustrating.

Here is a video of that...








Also, I am unable to identify what, or who's this is. I believe it is German, which means it must be either a BR50, a BR52, an Rh52, or an Rh555......:dunno:

Here is a static pic of it. She is pretty, I must admit...









**even though the locomotive was supposed to run, and the silver tanker was supposed to roll, it still was not too bad of a deal**


----------



## Fire21

VegasN, looking at the first video where the train keeps derailing when backing...I wonder about the geometry of your track there. The turnout goes to the right, immediately followed by a pretty sharp left. I wonder if the pushing forces are just trying to straighten that out somewhat. I know from my short experience that pushing cars is a lot harder than pulling! And with N-scale, there's definitely no "tonnage" to keep the cars on the rails, especially when being pushed.

Good luck with your cool-looking layout, and with that locomotive.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> VegasN, looking at the first video where the train keeps derailing when backing...I wonder about the geometry of your track there. The turnout goes to the right, immediately followed by a pretty sharp left. I wonder if the pushing forces are just trying to straighten that out somewhat. I know from my short experience that pushing cars is a lot harder than pulling! And with N-scale, there's definitely no "tonnage" to keep the cars on the rails, especially when being pushed.
> 
> Good luck with your cool-looking layout, and with that locomotive.:smilie_daumenpos:


Hmmmm......actually had not thought about that. Maybe if I add a small straight piece between the turnouts???


----------



## Wolferz

VegasN said:


> I purchased a box of stuff from Woferzz. A 2-10-0 steam locomotive, some rolling stock, and some track. Unfortunately, the locomotive needs service, not usable. (the main reason I bought them).
> 
> It rolls for a second, stops. Give it a little nudge, roll for a second, stop. Nudge it so much it derails it. Frustrating.
> 
> Here is a video of that...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUKDmEz8SHs
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am unable to identify what, or who's this is. I believe it is German, which means it must be either a BR50, a BR52, an Rh52, or an Rh555......:dunno:
> 
> Here is a static pic of it. She is pretty, I must admit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **even though the locomotive was supposed to run, and the silver tanker was supposed to roll, it still was not too bad of a deal**


Wow, it ran a lot better than that a year ago, but it did sit on display for a year before you got it. I hope I was straightforward with you and you aren't disappointed! It looked like it did better on the track cleaner. I need to invest in one for HO! That thing it neat!


----------



## VegasN

Wolferz said:


> Wow, it ran a lot better than that a year ago, but it did sit on display for a year before you got it. I hope I was straightforward with you and you aren't disappointed! It looked like it did better on the track cleaner. I need to invest in one for HO! That thing it neat!


No, I am not totally disappointed. I just hope I can get it fixed, but if not, then I'll figure something out, even if static display. I am using the rest (except the track yet), and enjoying them. The rolling stock is behind an F7 right now and that is the train that is running on Betzville right now.
Yes, I highly recommend the wheel cleaner. It saved me from some frustration several months back, so it was worth the $25.00 investment. I almost scrapped the F7 when I first bought it. Turned out the wheels just were not getting very good contact, bought the TidyTrack Wheel Cleaner.....and poof! Added a few drops of oil and the F7 is _STILL_ running good.
Thank you sir.


----------



## VegasN

No luck on identification?


----------



## VegasN

Hey Wolferzz, here is the rest of the rolling stock at it's new job. I like it.


----------



## Wolferz

VegasN said:


> No luck on identification?


Without remembering the running number I am not exactly sure, but I think that I found it to be a DRG 52 with condenser tender. It may also be a class 50.80? If you give me the board number I can look it up for you. Also, I am not entirely sure, but I thought it was a Trix, but am not sure. A quick search for minitrix br52 provided this and it looks spot on: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/222303737399?clk_rvr_id=1119373023801&vectorid=229487&lgeo=1&item=222303737399&rmvSB=true


----------



## Wolferz

VegasN said:


> Hey Wolferzz, here is the rest of the rolling stock at it's new job. I like it.


That is awesome mate! My little engineer and I were unable to model in N as it was too small for my worn out hands. I am happy that it has all found a good home.


----------



## time warp

Hey Vegas, that German condenser should run like a Swiss watch, I'm guessing you have valve gear binding. Those things get turned every which way in shipping, and as "busy" as that valve gear is I'd bet one of the links flopped the wrong way.
Carefully compare right to left to see if there's something not hanging right, keep the engine right side up.


----------



## Wolferz

time warp said:


> Hey Vegas, that German condenser should run like a Swiss watch, I'm guessing you have valve gear binding. Those things get turned every which way in shipping, and as "busy" as that valve gear is I'd bet one of the links flopped the wrong way.
> Carefully compare right to left to see if there's something not hanging right, keep the engine right side up.


That might be a little difficult for him to do as there is a piece missing on one side TW. But it is a good thought. USPS could care less about our prized possessions. I try to make them mark all packages I send Fragile but not even that always works. I got a Lok from a guy and the package looked perfect but when I put it on the track, the axle spun inside of the wheel. A little fixing and it was good as new.


----------



## VegasN

Is this one that has drive wheels in the condenser unit? I didn't oil or clean those.


----------



## Wolferz

VegasN said:


> Is this one that has drive wheels in the condenser unit? I didn't oil or clean those.


Vegas, I honestly do not remember. I never tried separating the two units...


----------



## Wolferz

My package arrived from Time Warp today. I got a beautiful Italian Fiat lok and the two FS wagons I sent him to go with it arrived back to me so I had an Italian train. For some reason I had misremembered it being an electric lok, but I am happy with it. It runs nice and smooth. I never realized that the open goods wagon had "pizza cutter" wheels. It derailed over the turnout. But after putting a bit of weight in it, it stays on track, though squeals a little. I'll have to figure that out.


----------



## PhillipL

Many years ago I had the same Lima model. I was stationed in Southern Italy back in the 1980s and the local FS rail line used those locomotives . They very quiet and were used for both passenger and freight trains. On the weekends, I used to head down to the local station in Brindisi where I saw them in action. Your picture brings back some great memories!


----------



## Wolferz

PhillipL said:


> Many years ago I had the same Lima model. I was stationed in Southern Italy back in the 1980s and the local FS rail line used those locomotives . They very quiet and were used for both passenger and freight trains. On the weekends, I used to head down to the local station in Brindisi where I saw them in action. Your picture brings back some great memories!


Thanks! I thought it was solely a goods lok. It is interesting to know that it was used for pass service as well. I am glad that it brought back such great memories for you, cheers!


----------



## Wolferz

My Liliput KPEV-LOK T9.3 has finally arrived from the UK today. It was well wrapped and in its original box with paperwork. I put it on the track and it didn't want to go at first in either direction but after a gentle nudge it took off. It runs smooth as silk and I am happy with it. I finally have a KPEV lok to pull my cars. I will eventually get an express lok for them, but that is for a later time. Here are the photos!


----------



## time warp

PhillipL said:


> Many years ago I had the same Lima model. I was stationed in Southern Italy back in the 1980s and the local FS rail line used those locomotives . They very quiet and were used for both passenger and freight trains. On the weekends, I used to head down to the local station in Brindisi where I saw them in action. Your picture brings back some great memories!


 There's another, more close up shot of the Fiat on the OO forum thread "my new interest", glad you are enjoying it Wolferz! Nice KPEV also!


----------



## VegasN

Nice locomotive Wolferzz!!


----------



## Wolferz

Thanks guys! Timewarp, I need to send you a vid of this one. Very intricate workings.


----------



## sanepilot

*marx toy*

Hi,people.. Does anyone know anything or has seen this marx craneI`ve owned it for a coupla years and intebded to repaint it for some kid. I found out today it is a marx crane toy.Rather large,battery operated running gears and battery operated crane hoist. I quick checked the net and came up no info. Any help appreciated.

Many thanks,sainpilot Have a great sunday:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## kb2rocket




----------



## VegasN

sanepilot said:


> Hi,people.. Does anyone know anything or has seen this marx craneI`ve owned it for a coupla years and intebded to repaint it for some kid. I found out today it is a marx crane toy.Rather large,battery operated running gears and battery operated crane hoist. I quick checked the net and came up no info. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks,sainpilot Have a great sunday:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> View attachment 249881


That is actually a Marx battery operated TOW truck. Look that up and you will find lots of stuff. I found a TON of them painted white, called Big Bruiser.


----------



## VegasN

kb2rocket said:


>


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## VegasN

Got my first retail boxcar. I don't like paying retail for rolling stock, but I just really liked the Railroad Sciences part, so I got it.

I also bought a riser set (by mistake). Oh well. I am sure I will use it somewhere.


----------



## VegasN

*Awesome Birthday!!*










I found this bag at Savers (thrift/second hand) today.

This is what all was in it;


































































All together it had 16 rolling stock. 10 ready to roll, 6 need repairs. 1 locomotive (no idea if it runs), and a station platform.
The bag was marked $5.00 and with my wife's 30% off, I got all this for $3.49!!

Plus my wife hooked my up for my birthday;


































































Great birthday!! Gonna have some fun tomorrow.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

And you wondered a while back how we all ended up with boxes of stuff!:smilie_auslachen:

Nothing says Happy Birthday like a Bag O' Trains, Nice N stuff too!

Happy Birthday!:laugh:


----------



## time warp

Here's a few of my latest additions,
The Moose Jaws Climax, Fleischmann die cast 0-6-0, Nearly finished Gould hopper cars, The Y6b "Brutus", another NYC shark project, and 2 repaint project F2's that will be NYC Cigar band.
Still working on the picture thing.





[3IMG]http://1126160150.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## VegasN

That long steam locomotive is beautiful!

Oh, are you using extraimago to host your pics? If so, copy the BBC embed code.


----------



## mjrfd99

Atlas yellow box WM GP 40. Like new-$15. 
Couldn't resist.


----------



## time warp

mjrfd99 said:


> Atlas yellow box WM GP 40. Like new-$15.
> Couldn't resist.


 A deal at twice the price, good for you!:appl:


----------



## time warp

Thanks Vegas, I'm figuring how to wade through the picture thing on my phone. Easy peasy when I had my laptop.
MTF pages load slow and it takes up quite a bit of time.
BTW, a better photo of Brutus is on the "AHM remember" thread.


----------



## Mark Boyce

VegasN and Time Warp,
Nice hauls!!
And people say this hobby is expensive. It can be, but doesn't have to be.


----------



## RonthePirate

I got lots new! A whole new mainline. Kind of a track to nowhere, but it made my layout interesting. Here's the pics:




































All the elevated is new. I also put a reverse loop, since the elevated only let out one way. There was no way changing direction.

It was hard finding Marx turnouts that were any good. I had to resort to Ebay. I was lucky, I bought a set of two matched, and a left hand only.
Only one of the set didn't work properly. It's real rough switching, like there's metal rubbing somewhere.
Yes, I did oil it up, very little help.

The hill with the tunnel will have oil wells on it.
I found out they are easy to construct, and look pretty good.
Gonna use contoured foam stacked up to make pads for them.
Having trouble with finding big diesel engines for the drill pipe, though.

Oh, and my wife made me cool curtains for my birthday!


----------



## time warp

Very nice, Ron! Looks like a lot of fun! :smilie_daumenpos:

So your wife makes you curtains, my wife makes me take out the trash!


----------



## VegasN

Mark Boyce said:


> VegasN and Time Warp,
> Nice hauls!!
> And people say this hobby is expensive. It can be, but doesn't have to be.


Thank you. I couldn't believe I got 16 ho rolling stock and an ho locomotive for $3.49! I don't even have my ho train out, its still boxed up, but I just could not walk away from that.

I have noticed though, used good deals are easier to find in ho than in n scale. I find myself having to buy new in the n scale, because finding used is harder. The used is mostly just rolling stock or structures. Plus if you model a particular scene, then you pretty much have to buy new for n scale, it can be a loooong time till you happen across a specific item you need in n scale. A few of my scenes (and planned scenes) are a result of what was available in n scale new, locally. Not planned ahead. But, then again, that is how I do my railroad....like the wind, blows what ever direction it takes me.


----------



## VegasN

That is awesome Ron! Love the pics of the layout!! Very cool. Oh and tell your wife that those curtains are way cool!


----------



## VegasN

mjrfd99 said:


> Atlas yellow box WM GP 40. Like new-$15.
> Couldn't resist.


ANY locomotive for $15 is a good steal! I wouldn't have resisted either.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mjrfd99

time warp said:


> A deal at twice the price, good for you!:appl:


Yeah just could not pass that up. Oh yeah we NEEDED another engine. 
At Greenburgs yesterday - half the fun is looking for a bargain. 
DAMN the RTR is expensive! My oldest said his favorite RR thing when he was around 13 was building a Athearn Blue Box then detailing and weathering them.


----------



## jlc41

Just got some new rolling stock. A cattle car with sound, a stock car with horses that poke their heads out, a standard stock car and a 2 bay coal car.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Just got some new rolling stock. A cattle car with sound, a stock car with horses that poke their heads out, a standard stock car and a 2 bay coal car.
> View attachment 252993


Awesome! The horses heads sounds pretty cool. Love the kitchenaid backdrop.....


----------



## jlc41

Yeah, I like to save all product boxes. We have moved many times and they come in handy packing stuff up. 
I can't resist the novelty cars. My great grand son gets the biggest kick out of them. He hears the cows mooing and keeps asking me where are they. I told him they are very tinny cows and are in the cattle car. Boy, I do enjoy this hobby.


----------



## NAJ

jlc41 said:


> Yeah, I like to save all product boxes. We have moved many times and they come in handy packing stuff up.
> I can't resist the novelty cars. My great grand son gets the biggest kick out of them. He hears the cows mooing and keeps asking me where are they. I told him they are very tinny cows and are in the cattle car. Boy, I do enjoy this hobby.


Great Grandson :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Yeah, I like to save all product boxes. We have moved many times and they come in handy packing stuff up.
> I can't resist the novelty cars. My great grand son gets the biggest kick out of them. He hears the cows mooing and keeps asking me where are they. I told him they are very tinny cows and are in the cattle car. Boy, I do enjoy this hobby.



Yes they do. We do the same thing. Except my compressor box, it was too big and just got tore up. I even keep the plastic boxes that my rolling stock comes in. Oh, aAnd kits that I assemble.


----------



## VegasN

Tiny cows......too cute.


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, time flies when your having fun. 
VegasN, the funny thing is at first I think he believed me, now I think he's putting me on. He is a bit of a joker.


----------



## GansettII

My grandson's Thomas the Tank train came in. Then my son said remember they're twins.......So I ordered a bunch more track, several cars and another engine.


----------



## kb2rocket

Went to a train show today and got this


----------



## VegasN

What is that? Oh, I know what that is.........what the hell is that thing?


----------



## norgale

That is a 1960 Dodge station wagon Fire Chiefs car.Don't you kids know anything?☺


----------



## VegasN

Sorry couldn't pass up my SNL reference......but do I see rail wheels under that?


----------



## kb2rocket

It is a lionel #68 executive inspector car it is powered and it was based on a 1958 desoto station wagon it was offered from 58 to 61 it works great on a 3 railed track


----------



## DennyM

I hope that traffic was at a stand still when you took that picture.


----------



## kb2rocket




----------



## Lemonhawk

I wondered what the deal was, it looked like an old car - what could that have to do with trains I'll bet GRJ is slobbering all over that picture.


----------



## kb2rocket

It has a very interesting drivetrain both trucks pivot so it can handle very tight turns and one of the axles has a gear driven by a nylon worm gear attached to a drive shaft that attaches to a stationery motor via a universal joint of some type


----------



## NAJ




----------



## time warp

Nice group of cars, NAJ. You're building up a pretty nice fleet.


----------



## NAJ

I picked those up at a local show yesterday, except for the Sunoco, that was eBay, still have another coming from eBay, later this week.
I am upgrading my rolling stock to the roadnames I want and the ones that are being replaced are being relegated to the Christmas Trains and/or given to my Grandkids.

Still want a Union Carbide Tanker, Silver Amoco and Silver Citgo Tankers but that will be for 2017.


----------



## time warp

Are you talking about the Tyco "chrome" tank cars?


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Are you talking about the Tyco "chrome" tank cars?


The ones I am watching right now are a Walthers Ready To Run 40' Amoco and a Lifelike Citgo Chemical Car.

These are both Silver, I would prefer Chrome like the Sunoco car.

I keep things in my "watch list" so I do not forget what it is I wanted when I have the funds to purchase.

Yesterday was a local train show so I had some money put aside for me and 4 Grandchildren.


----------



## VegasN

kb2rocket said:


>


That is so cool! Ill have to look one of those up on YouTube. Would love to see that on a track.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


>


Nice haul! Haha.....get it? Haul? *taps microphone* Is this thing on?


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Nice haul! Haha.....get it? Haul? *taps microphone* Is this thing on?


Thanks.

Tip your waitresses, he is here all week.


----------



## VegasN

Tough crowd.


----------



## kb2rocket

VegasN said:


> That is so cool! Ill have to look one of those up on YouTube. Would love to see that on a track.


There are a bunch of them for sale on ebay right now


----------



## VegasN

All Railroad funds have been withheld by the Betzville Finance Department (a.k.a. wife) until after the Holidays.


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> All Railroad funds have been withheld by the Betzville Finance Department (a.k.a. wife) until after the Holidays.


There are a variety of ways of being "cut off" by the wife...This is one of them!


----------



## VegasN

Indeed. But other "cut off" things will prompt my own "cut Off"s (i.e. car maintenance, floors, appliance repairs, etc.) Believe it or not, it is as effective.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, I would be very careful with that. You know what they say "if mamma's not happy nobodies happy"


----------



## NAJ

Fire21 said:


> There are a variety of ways of being "cut off" by the wife...This is one of them!





jlc41 said:


> VegasN, I would be very careful with that. You know what they say "if mamma's not happy nobodies happy"


That is why I stopped being involved in model railroading back in 76/77.


----------



## time warp

This is what I picked up at the Manual High School show in Indy today. $57.00 for everything except the Boraxo car, it was from 2 weeks ago at Indy South.
The IHC automatic crossing signal set was $20 of the $57, can't beat that!


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> All Railroad funds have been withheld by the Betzville Finance Department (a.k.a. wife) until after the Holidays.


Must be right down the road from Maryville. I too am cut off except for Christmas shopping no trains for me.hwell:.....well except for some figures I ordered from RMT.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> This is what I picked up at the Manual High School show in Indy today. $57.00 for everything except the Boraxo car, it was from 2 weeks ago at Indy South.
> The IHC automatic crossing signal set was $20 of the $57, can't beat that!


Very nice time!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, I would be very careful with that. You know what they say "if mamma's not happy nobodies happy"


That's true. However, the power of an edgy papa bear seems to have been forgotten now-a-days.


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> Must be right down the road from Maryville. I too am cut off except for Christmas shopping no trains for me.hwell:.....well except for some figures I ordered from RMT.


Exactly. Being married and having a railroad are often times a conflict of interest. :laugh:


----------



## DennyM

She did let me spend quite a bit at York so it evens out.


----------



## jlc41

Nice buy TW. I would say happy holidays to that.


----------



## Tucgary

I had been wanting a 6-9119 covered hopper for a while but didn't want to pay too much. Last week I scored for $4.76 and $8.00 s&h. Like new in box. I am a happy camper.
First load is to open the hatch doors and take on the candy canes.
This is parked on the front siding where they can be reached and enjoyed by all. Tucgary


----------



## VegasN

Very nice!! Love the candy cane idea.


----------



## VegasN

Got these babies a few days ago from timewarp...


----------



## VegasN

Got these babies from timewarp. Absolutely LOVE them!! The GP40 will be the locomotive to pull my First Annual Christmas Tree Layout! Was going to start setting that up this weekend, but I have been sick all weekend......no train time

Although, that doesn't look like my N scale GP40......


----------



## time warp

It's a high hood, I think it's a GP 38


----------



## VegasN

No, a GP 38 has a dog looking muzzle in the front, like my N scale GP38-2 and my N scale GP40. This is straight across all the way from nose to tail. More like my N scale RS11, but I know it's not that. I think it's either a GP7 or GP9.


----------



## VegasN

ok.....found it on spookshow. Its a GP50.


----------



## time warp

Well there you go!


----------



## jlc41

Tucgary, nice car. Does that car come with hatches that open or did you mode it?


----------



## Tucgary

Jlc41, That car does come with the roof [that pops off] and the opening hatch doors. Lionel 6-9119.
Thanks VegasN.


----------



## santafe158

VegasN said:


> No, a GP 38 has a dog looking muzzle in the front, like my N scale GP38-2 and my N scale GP40. This is straight across all the way from nose to tail. More like my N scale RS11, but I know it's not that. I think it's either a GP7 or GP9.



I don't know much about what it might be other than it's definitely an EMD GP unit of some type, but a low vs. high nose on the front doesn't necessarily mean it isn't a GP38. Some railroads ordered them with high noses too.


----------



## NAJ

Tucgary said:


> I had been wanting a 6-9119 covered hopper for a while but didn't want to pay too much. Last week I scored for $4.76 and $8.00 s&h. Like new in box. I am a happy camper.
> First load is to open the hatch doors and take on the candy canes.
> This is parked on the front siding where they can be reached and enjoyed by all. Tucgary
> 
> View attachment 256169





VegasN said:


> Got these babies from timewarp. Absolutely LOVE them!! The GP40 will be the locomotive to pull my First Annual Christmas Tree Layout!


Nice Cars!!!

Here is my last piece to arrive for 2016 unless Santa brings me something.


----------



## VegasN

Nice! A flat car with its load on it! How sweet is that! Most of my flat cars have stubs where loads used to be......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Nice! A flat car with its load on it! How sweet is that! Most of my flat cars have stubs where loads used to be......


Even though tankers dominate the layout there is really no rhyme or reason or specific function to the layout (other than fun and enjoyment), just a variety of different types of cars so the Dozer load fits right in with coil loads, pipe loads, pulpwood loads, etc.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Even though tankers dominate the layout there is really no rhyme or reason or specific function to the layout (other than fun and enjoyment), just a variety of different types of cars so the Dozer load fits right in with coil loads, pipe loads, pulpwood loads, etc.


I'm with ya. There is no one theme to my trains. Just the layout. I have so many different road names I don't even try to run prototypical consists. I just run trains. Whatever trains they are. It all looks good together to me.


----------



## NAJ

One of my Grandson's mentioned to me last weekend that he got me something for my trains for Christmas.
We were recently at a local train show so it could be anything or any scale but whatever it is it will find a home on my layout.


----------



## jlc41

Tucgary, thanks. NAJ, I like that flat car, nice.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> One of my Grandson's mentioned to me last weekend that he got me something for my trains for Christmas.
> We were recently at a local train show so it could be anything or any scale but whatever it is it will find a home on my layout.


That's awesome! I'm actually excited to see what it is.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Picked up some NYC heavyweights at the train show. Mix of truck and body mounted couplers - all Kaydee - and all have metal wheels, but no interior or lighting. Boy, NYC sure went all out on the color scheme
































$7.50 each


----------



## VegasN

Very nice Lewmonhawk. I do LOVE the passenger cars.


----------



## Lemonhawk

If only I had a layout big enough to support them! I'm thinking of going around the wall of the bedroom and getting rid of the 5x9 I've been messing with since 1998,


----------



## time warp

It's all in your perception, Lemonhawk. 5x9 isn't too bad for a 3 car rake, my Hornby coaches are full length and the original track has 12" radius curves.
I doubt I'll ever get past 4x8, don't have time or energy to keep it going as it is!


----------



## Dieseler

Bought a used marx chrome nose mercury and a marx chrome nose cv recently.


----------



## Cycleops

Recently boughtv a Roco Class 103 Deutsch Reichbahn 0-6-0 diesel switcher with a 'Veltins' beer wagon and hazardous materials van. The loco has sound with the old GDR era engine sounding like a bag of nails.


----------



## NAJ

NAJ said:


> One of my Grandson's mentioned to me last weekend that he got me something for my trains for Christmas.
> We were recently at a local train show so it could be anything or any scale but whatever it is it will find a home on my layout.





VegasN said:


> That's awesome! I'm actually excited to see what it is.



Got my present today and funny story.
When we went to the train show I was checking out rolling stock at a table when Cooper (one of my three 7 year old grandson's) came up to me and showed me what he bought and he was really excited.
It was a Bachmann Arco Oil Storage Tank which I have been wanting so I said...
"Wow, were did you get that? I have been wanting one of those for months."
He told me he got it at the table across the way for $5.00 and I told him how excited I was that he got one for his layout.
Little did I know it was actually for me, I was totally and completely surprised when I opened it this morning and he was as excited as I was, one of the best Christmas moments ever.

Being used it has a few broken pieces but that just means I have to hire more rail workers to make repairs...


----------



## time warp

Merry Christmas NAJ! That's simple gift just became a precious memory! Good for you.


----------



## Dieseler

Red with chrome nose front marx mercury to restore and a nice marx cv runs very well.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## RonthePirate

I scored!! My honey got me this:








I been barking about that for three months now, guess she took the hint.
(That's OK, she scored too. Champagne, new clothes, a night out)


----------



## Dieseler

Excellent gift the dremel as it really comes in handy with model trains.


----------



## DennyM

I got a new Miller Cracker Jack sign for Christmas and a fancy coffee maker that I can program.


----------



## raleets

Miller animated signs, IMHO, are the greatest! :thumbsup:
Enjoy, and Happy New Year,
Bob


----------



## Dieseler

Just now bought a project marx cv that is all there needs a paint job 30.00 shipped.
Will be fun project.


----------



## time warp

DennyM said:


> I got a new Miller Cracker Jack sign for Christmas and a fancy coffee maker that I can program.
> 
> View attachment 260482
> 
> 
> View attachment 260490


 What scale is the coffee maker? :laugh:


----------



## DennyM

time warp said:


> What scale is the coffee maker? :laugh:


It's the large scale don't talk to me until I've had coffee.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Ron your house will be a mess by the time your done "Dermeling" it! Does look like a nice kit in really nice box!


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Got my present today and funny story.
> When we went to the train show I was checking out rolling stock at a table when Cooper (one of my three 7 year old grandson's) came up to me and showed me what he bought and he was really excited.
> It was a Bachmann Arco Oil Storage Tank which I have been wanting so I said...
> "Wow, were did you get that? I have been wanting one of those for months."
> He told me he got it at the table across the way for $5.00 and I told him how excited I was that he got one for his layout.
> Little did I know it was actually for me, I was totally and completely surprised when I opened it this morning and he was as excited as I was, one of the best Christmas moments ever.
> 
> Being used it has a few broken pieces but that just means I have to hire more rail workers to make repairs...


That is awesome!! time warp's right, you will never forget that piece. And, one day, when he gets it back, it will mean more to him than any other piece.


----------



## VegasN

Dieseler said:


> Red with chrome nose front marx mercury to restore and a nice marx cv runs very well.
> Merry Christmas.


These all sound really cool! Any chance of seeing them?


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> I scored!! My honey got me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been barking about that for three months now, guess she took the hint.
> (That's OK, she scored too. Champagne, new clothes, a night out)


Ron, you certainly did score, and big time!! That is an amazing set. Sure blows my 10lb Harbor Freight rotary mauler away.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

Got a very unexpected gift this weekend... a Harbor Freight 1300 pound overhead winch. My plan for my layout is to hang it in the garage, as that is the only place I have space for what I have planned. Of course 1300# is way overkill, but between sales and coupons they managed to get it for about half price, and better safe than sorry. Now I just need to get four pulleys and some more cable and I can start rigging things up.


----------



## VegasN

Wow. Would love to see that.


----------



## VegasN

Got what I think is a pretty good deal.
I was browsing Craigslist (frequently) and came across an ad that said "Two Train Sets S and N scale $25". So I clicked it and it was two very small (locomotive and a few cars) sets. Both have enough track for a very small oval, and only one has a transformer. So I offered $20 and he took it. Brought them home and checked them out a little better;









Set #1: A Tomix N scale of what appears to be a Japanese train. The locomotive doesn't run. It makes noise, wants to move, just won't. It has a short passenger car that is beautifully detailed (rtr). A long passenger car (no trucks), a tanker (rtr), a long flat car (rtr), and a box car (rtr). All have Japanese lettering. Very cool!!












Set #2: An American Flyer S scale. It is an A.C. Gilbert Co. so I know it is pre-1966 as they discontinued the American Flyer in 1966 and went bankrupt in 1969. Lionel brought them back in 1979 when they "acquired" the A.C. Gilbert Co. It has a 4-4-0 with tender and steam function, a box car, a gondola, and a caboose. No transformer.

Not sure what I am going to do with the American Flyer. I really have no interest in doing an S scale train.


----------



## time warp

Well Vegas you get the trophy for interesting find of the day! The tomix is interesting in itself I would be interested in knowing what the prototype for the locomotive is.

Are you sure the American Flyer is S scale? It almost looks like HO to me.


----------



## RonthePirate

Shdwdrgn said:


> Got a very unexpected gift this weekend... a Harbor Freight 1300 pound overhead winch. My plan for my layout is to hang it in the garage, as that is the only place I have space for what I have planned. Of course 1300# is way overkill, but between sales and coupons they managed to get it for about half price, and better safe than sorry. Now I just need to get four pulleys and some more cable and I can start rigging things up.


Nice score for you too!
I did see they have pulleys very inexpensive on good ol' Fleabay.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Well Vegas you get the trophy for interesting find of the day! The tomix is interesting in itself I would be interested in knowing what the prototype for the locomotive is.
> 
> Are you sure the American Flyer is S scale? It almost looks like HO to me.


Oh no. I thought the same thing when I saw the pics, but in person, much larger. I'll go grab a pic of an HO with it......


----------



## VegasN

The three scales N, HO, and S.


----------



## time warp

It was the track that threw me off. Maybe some S scalers will weigh in on this one.


----------



## VegasN

Maybe I should post it in the S scale thread?


----------



## time warp

Picked up a couple of Athearn GP 9's lately.
The blue S.F. is from the tramp, the Old Zebra is a $20 eBay deal, compare the road numbers. more pics follow


----------



## time warp

Old HI-F came in original box w/ insert and instructions. Way old!


----------



## VegasN

Very very sweet!! And nice looking too.


----------



## time warp

Thanks Vegas. I watched it on eBay for days,and I just couldn't let it go. I was the only bidder and that's my favorite Santa Fe paint scheme. Needs new rubber bands.


----------



## mopac

Love that zebra Time. very cool.


----------



## VegasN

Man I picked up a great load today!!
I got two almost complete layouts, Woodland Scenics sets and a Kato UP SD40-2. My first UP locomotive!

Here is one layout;










Not sure what it is. It has a little bit of track work. Came with a transformer and several buildings. Enough to populate this layout.


And the second layout is an L shaped modular set of three Woodland Scenics sets;


























This one is nice. Needs just a little bit of track work where the three modules were separated. This is the guy I also bought the SD40-2 from. I felt bad buying this one. He has been in model railroading for years. Had a huge basement layout in Minnesota. Moved out here and found out we have no basements here. So he bought these, put them together and has loved them. But his health is deteriorating and he can no longer do the hobby. So I bought it and I will love it and get it up and running again!

Here is the SD40-2;


----------



## time warp

Las Vegas must be the "layout for sale" capital of the world, what's that make, 6?
Nice buy, I'd say.


----------



## The New Guy

time warp said:


> It was the track that threw me off. Maybe some S scalers will weigh in on this one.


Pikemaster. ebay will sometimes surprise you with this stuff. I use the rollers mostly for hacking candidates. One day if I find one of those engines cheap I plan to marry the boiler to a lionel cab on a pacific chassis.

my prairie. 
or mogul. quite undecided @ the moment.

anyway, nice find.


----------



## Old_Hobo

*Accurail Rules....And They're Made in the U.S.A.!*

Got this for myself just before Christmas beaut! Kudos to Accurail for making this!

I upgraded only slightly with metal Intermountain 36" wheels and Kadee #5's.....(this photo is from Accurail's site)....


----------



## VegasN

6? 6 layouts for sale in Vegas? What I have is 4 individual layouts making two complete layouts. One is a layout on a hollow core door. The other is three Woodland Scenics sets that connect to make a complete L shaped layout. I put them in the train room as a second level. Man.....I am sooooo out of room in there now.

Here, let me grab a pic of what my wife says is proof of obsession.......


----------



## VegasN

This is Betzville Upper Level.


----------



## VegasN

And this one, the hollow core door one; is elevated above where Serenity was sitting. It is actually replacing Serenity, so this one is New Serenity, NV.



Oh, now that the original table is open, I can start working on my rail yard!!


----------



## time warp

Nice hopper car, Old Hobo!

Vegas, all that would do in my case is give me MORE I couldn't get done!


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Nice hopper car, Old Hobo!
> 
> Vegas, all that would do in my case is give me MORE I couldn't get done!


It did me too.....but they were decent prices, I have been busting my arse at work, (and I can prove it, it's got a crack right down the middle):laugh:, I didn't get anything train related from Santa, and I so wanted them. Now, I am kind of impatient to get them up and running again. 
The long one, New Serenity, is running. Needs a bit of track work, but it is running. 
The three Woodland scenics L layout, I haven't even cleaned yet.

Ok, my wife is probably right, maybe I am being a bit too obsessed....... :goofball:


----------



## cole226

VegasN said:


> 6? 6 layouts for sale in Vegas? What I have is 4 individual layouts making two complete layouts. One is a layout on a hollow core door. The other is three Woodland Scenics sets that connect to make a complete L shaped layout. I put them in the train room as a second level. Man.....I am sooooo out of room in there now.
> 
> Here, let me grab a pic of what my wife says is proof of obsession.......


they say it's a small world. looks like your train world is getting bigger by bunches.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

cole226 said:


> they say it's a small world. looks like your train world is getting bigger by bunches.:smilie_daumenpos:


haha. Thanks. I cant lie, I am pretty stoked. However, the reality hit me yesterday.....I really did not think this thru. Now I have 3 times the derailments, uncouplings, coupler height issues...........
I have also learned with these new layouts, I am not the one that laid the track, so any issues really could be _ANYTHING_.
But, I am going to have fun cleaning them up, fixing track, adding details......and getting my rail yard set *finally*!


----------



## RonthePirate

Hee hee.........Vegas, it's starting to look like bunk beds.
Pretty soon she's gonna have you start sleeping in there too.

All kidding aside, that really, _REALLY_ looks good! I looked at mine to double-deck like that.
Uh-uh......not 12 x 16 feet all double deck. That's a recipe for bankruptcy in O scale.
Imagine what that would cost to do two layers at O scale prices.
('Course, I could make one HO or N)


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> Hee hee.........Vegas, it's starting to look like bunk beds.
> Pretty soon she's gonna have you start sleeping in there too.
> 
> All kidding aside, that really, _REALLY_ looks good! I looked at mine to double-deck like that.
> Uh-uh......not 12 x 16 feet all double deck. That's a recipe for bankruptcy in O scale.
> Imagine what that would cost to do two layers at O scale prices.
> ('Course, I could make one HO or N)


Man. I couldn't even fathom the expense of a two level O scale. That just might call for a second mortgage, one for each level.

Hey Ron, I was going to try and get ahold of you Christmas Eve. We ran out to Boulder City to see the house that won the Great Christmas Light Fight.


----------



## norgale

Vegas now that you have all that railroad real estate why not try getting the track to hook them all up? You could have three or four trains running at the same time.☺


----------



## VegasN

norgale said:


> Vegas now that you have all that railroad real estate why not try getting the track to hook them all up? You could have three or four trains running at the same time.☺


Actually, they all three have track already. I am currently running three trains simultaneously. Although, I am only running on one section of the three section L layout. Haven't reconnected where they were separated yet. Cleaning each one, one at a time. The track on the L shape one is really very dirty. As bad as that HO track I showed you guys. But, it's all clean on one section.


----------



## NAJ

Got this tanker to end the year, NIB IHC 40' Union Carbide.
Also bought 1/8" Black/Yellow caution tape to use on the "Used" Bachmann Oil Storage Tank my Grandson got me for Christmas.


----------



## VegasN

OMG!! I almost bought that tanker a while back, but I didn't. That's crazy.......


----------



## RonthePirate

VegasN said:


> Man. I couldn't even fathom the expense of a two level O scale. That just might call for a second mortgage, one for each level.
> 
> Hey Ron, I was going to try and get ahold of you Christmas Eve. We ran out to Boulder City to see the house that won the Great Christmas Light Fight.


 I saw that house on TV. (I can get KTNV, channel 13 out here, I put up a super-duper amp'ed antenna)
Yeah, his electric bill is probably almost as much as yours is gonna be, with your "Louisiana Purchase".

Aw, darn. We were looking for somewhere to go that night too.
Could have had hot chocolate. (I'll tone the booze down with kids around)

Stay tuned. I'm rewiring my passenger cars with LED light strips. From what I see, they will really look great:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=45698&highlight=led+strips

I should get the rest of the equipment in the mail today. Yay, Ebay for cheep cheep.
And I bought one of those 150 watt transformers from ol' Sanepilot. They're in the 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30 
section.

EDIT: Just had a brainstorm: show us your skills, make elevators between the sections.
That way, you won't have to lift cars up and down, just drive 'em on the elevator, and "_Going up?"_


----------



## time warp

"Louisiana purchase". Hilarious!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, even I laughed on that.......

And hot chocolate would have been nice. I know the fam would have loved it. The next time I am in BC, I will for sure let you know.


----------



## tr1

*Replacement of locomotive wheel sets?*

Where is the proper place to find replacement wheels to diesel
locomotives that are nickel plated?
I have several diesel makes that I want to replace the brass and and cast metal wheels?
THANK YOU!


----------



## busguy

*First purchase*

Been researching pretty hard over the past 3 weeks on what and how to build a first layout. Figured I needed a little motivation or eye candy to keep me focused. Found this little guy on craigslist here locally. Picked it up new unopened in the box for $90 Cdn (about $68 USD) so couldn't pass it up. 










Bachmann Alco 2-6-0 Mogul with their DCC Sound Value on board . . .


----------



## time warp

Gee busguy, that is dan-dee!:thumbsup:


----------



## busguy

thanks for that time warp. I took your advice and ordered a train set but needed something to keep me contented until it arrives


----------



## time warp

busguy said:


> thanks for that time warp. I took your advice and ordered a train set but needed something to keep me contented until it arrives


 Glad to hear it! Kind of hard to understand something until you gain some experience. Smart move, Have fun!
I'm going to bump a thread for some of you guys in the beginners Q & A, "some basic things to know". Maybe there's something there that will help you out.


----------



## jlc41

Nice, I have 2 of those 2-6-0 Bachmann's.

One runs my 1890 passenger cars. The other Does odds and ends but mostly coal train. Have fun, this is a great hobby.


----------



## RonthePirate

Again, I got something new, but it's not on the tracks, it's next to them.

My wife gave me the idea of putting oil wells on the mountain on the north end. That would be actually true to form, because most oilfields are on raised areas, where the oil formation has pushed the land up.
I went with that idea, and looked at Lionel and other derricks.
YIKES! I would have to give my whole Social Security check to afford them!
(Not really, but they are expensive, even used ones.)

So I ordered some angle iron from http://plastruct.com/.
A really cool site if you haven't been there yet.
Also some flat stock and handrail, and came up with these:










Oh sure.......they don't have all the working parts and detail of the manufactured derricks.
But for a tinplate layout on a shoestring budget, they look good!
They even have lights going up the derrick like real life.

And for what I paid, I could make three more and be about equal to the price of one manufactured oil rig.


----------



## busguy

RonthePirate said:


> But for a tinplate layout on a shoestring budget, they look good!


ah . . . those look better than just good . . . they look awesome !!!


----------



## RonthePirate

busguy said:


> ah . . . those look better than just good . . . they look awesome !!!


Thank you!! This comment just made my day!


----------



## jlc41

They look real good, nice job.


----------



## NAJ

RonthePirate said:


> Again, I got something new, but it's not on the tracks, it's next to them.
> 
> My wife gave me the idea of putting oil wells on the mountain on the north end. That would be actually true to form, because most oilfields are on raised areas, where the oil formation has pushed the land up.
> I went with that idea, and looked at Lionel and other derricks.
> YIKES! I would have to give my whole Social Security check to afford them!
> (Not really, but they are expensive, even used ones.)
> 
> So I ordered some angle iron from http://plastruct.com/.
> A really cool site if you haven't been there yet.
> Also some flat stock and handrail, and came up with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure.......they don't have all the working parts and detail of the manufactured derricks.
> But for a tinplate layout on a shoestring budget, they look good!
> They even have lights going up the derrick like real life.
> 
> And for what I paid, I could make three more and be about equal to the price of one manufactured oil rig.


They are amazing, you certainly have major skills to be able to build those yourself.
I made a birdhouse once in woodshop back in high school and the township condemned it.


----------



## VegasN

Ron, I saw the picture before I read that you made them. I had no idea, seeing the pic, that they were not manufactured rigs. Thought they were. Very nice job!!


----------



## Magic

Looking good there Pirate. 
Nice detail for scratch built.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Excellent job, Ron! Fellas, RTP is one of those guys who is the personification of cool. Not only is he my friend, he is an asset to this forum and I believe one of freindliest people here.:appl:


----------



## Dieseler

Thanks for posting your pictures for us .
You did a very nice job.


----------



## cole226

good looking derricks Pirate.

better than bought, you know where they came from. :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Some finds from the Indy South Train Show today.
Not sure of the big building, but it's got cracked and broken glass and boarded up windows. Stole it for $2
The hot dog stand I could not pass up, plus it's lighted. $7.50. I WILL find a spot on the layout for it.
The Veterans memorial is wonderful and has a real brass plaque on it, a Vendor gave it to us for free. There is already a spot for it as well.


----------



## jlc41

I like the Veterans memorial, very nice.


----------



## Fire21

But what do the hot dogs own? The apostrophe in "hot dog's" shows possession...what do they possess?


----------



## time warp

I didn't notice. Now it's a poor punctuation situation. Dang it! Red marker here I come.


----------



## Don F

Fire21 said:


> But what do the hot dogs own? The apostrophe in "hot dog's" shows possession...what do they possess?


Ice Cream, it's right under Hot Dog's!
Don


----------



## busguy

Craigslist strikes again . . .


















Hadn't planned on having any 6 axle loco's on our yet to be built layout but when someone will part with a new in the box Intermountain SD40-2 with sound for less than half the msrp what's a guy to do ?????


----------



## RonthePirate

TW: I LOVE that green building. Now you can start a declining neighborhood.
The burned look with the broken windows look real.
And the dog stand is cool.
But yeah, jlc41, the Vet's Memorial is nice.

busguy, that's one NICE lookin' engine! Those B.C. colors are striking too.
You made a score with that price!
And the matching boxcar is icing on the cake.

Kinda like adopting a pet. You just don't see it coming till that dog (or cat) sits on your lap and says, "Take me home NOW". 

Oh, and BTW: thank you, everyone for your comments on my oil wells! They really made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside! :smokin:

A special thank you, Rodney........


----------



## time warp

RTP, I've got the perfect spot for the rundown building. Right next to the freight station on the bad end of town.

Nice scores busguy!


----------



## busguy

time warp said:


> Nice scores busguy!


I was definitely pretty happy with that one but just this morning I managed to pick up an even better deal (*FREE !!*) :










A very nice 4'x8' sheet of 5/8" birch plywood with some Atlas Code 100 flex track to practice my soldering on and some cork road bed that I might be able to salvage. The guy was just happy to see it gone !


----------



## time warp

Wow!:appl:


----------



## Fire21

Some people have all the luck!! Color me jealous! hwell:


----------



## bewhole

They are not new but here are my cheap ebay finds for the week.
busguy that is one nice looking engine.


----------



## VegasN

All really good buys guys!! I got bad news on my "anything new". I had ordered a UP ES44AC, then the next day got an email that they are all sold out.
Guess I'll wait two more weeks and try somewhere else.:dunno:


----------



## busguy

bewhole said:


> They are not new but here are my cheap ebay finds for the week.


bewhole, those are beauties !! I especially love that GN paint scheme. When you say cheap . . . how cheap is cheap ????


----------



## bewhole

busguy said:


> bewhole, those are beauties !! I especially love that GN paint scheme. When you say cheap . . . how cheap is cheap ????


Well lets say I did not pay over $25.00 for either one. The first one I thought I would have to fight for it but no one bid but me and it is from martys custom n. He is weeding out some on ebay. I have a SD-7 with the same paint scheme coming around Monday from the same place.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice finds and buys. You guy's are making want to look for more stuff, which is not good for my wallet. Pulse I have a ton of work still to be done. But I do like your scores.


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> All really good buys guys!! I got bad news on my "anything new". I had ordered a UP ES44AC, then the next day got an email that they are all sold out.
> Guess I'll wait two more weeks and try somewhere else.:dunno:


I was bidding on Trainz (Dash) for a set of four MTH Milwaukee Road passenger cars to go with the three MTH Milwaukee road full vista domes I have. I didn't move fast enough and lost the bid. I could have gotten them for $73. Oh well another item on my York list. It won't be $73 though.hwell:


----------



## cole226

DennyM said:


> I was bidding on Trainz (Dash) for a set of four MTH Milwaukee Road passenger cars to go with the three MTH Milwaukee road full vista domes I have. I didn't move fast enough and lost the bid. I could have gotten them for $73. Oh well another item on my York list. It won't be $73 though.hwell:


never know Denny. next bid was $73, but there's no telling where it might have topped out if couple people want it and get in a bid war.:dunno:


----------



## DennyM

It ended up closing at $72 and just as I was typing in my bid, the window changes and said the auction was close.


----------



## mopac

"Get anything new?". Yes, just about everything O guage I have.
Took a plunge into O since Christmas. All I had was some O27
track that had been in a box for 50 years. Time for new track.
All from menards, picked up most of it Saturday at the store. It 
was ordered. Got enough for 2 loops almost 11 feet long. O31 and O42. Here is my new floor layout. I will build bench work soon.



I only had a 1960 "scout" steamer. Not a nice engine. So I needed 2 new engines. Got a Williams dash 9 from trainworld
for 129, I thought a great deal. Got a lionel GP38 from ebay.
Needed 2 new lionel cabooses, both from ebay.





From menards, Saturday picked up 2 nice boxcars I ordered.



My Williams had no sounds except horn and bell. My lionel has railsounds so picked up from ebay a new railsounds boxcar for
the Williams.



Almost done. My transformer has no horn button. I won on ebay
a lot of 4 lionel 6-5906 buttons. Just what I needed. And I got a
5th button for a spare with the railsounds boxcar. 



I am done buying O stuff. I am good. I know, I know, famous last words, but this really will fill my O thirst. I am still HO, but
I really like the size of O trains. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jlc41

Well I guess someone been busy. Looks good.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! Love seeing trains get new homes and new lifes!
Yeah, it sucked to not get that locomotive. But, I ended up buying another layout......just what I friggin needed.....


----------



## VegasN

Went to a few yard sales yesterday with my daughter. Picked up a couple of things for some good deals. Got both of these for $5.00 a piece.









The lights blink. Not in sync though, just random. But, still cool.











This will be the one I use under the tree now.

Got other plans for the HO train.....


----------



## NAJ

Went to an ALL train store in our area and got absolutely nothing except two coupler's for one of my Grandson's passengers cars and when I got home found out they were wrong.


----------



## DennyM

Off to a good start mopac. You can't go wrong with Williams. I have five Williams engines and they haven't let me down yet. That GP38 looks good, BNSF is one of my favorite road names. Your rolling stock looks good too.

I just ordered a Lionel 153IR Controller off Trainz Auction 'Buy It Now'. Don't have to pay a buyers fee when you purchase it that way. 

Not sure what I going to do with it yet. I might use it on my block signal that is currently being operated by a double pull double throw switch. I can set how long it stays on after the train passes. The shipping was free so I grabbed it.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Went to an ALL train store in our area and got absolutely nothing except two coupler's for one of my Grandson's passengers cars and when I got home found out they were wrong.


Bummer


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Went to a few yard sales yesterday with my daughter. Picked up a couple of things for some good deals. Got both of these for $5.00 a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lights blink. Not in sync though, just random. But, still cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the one I use under the tree now.
> 
> Got other plans for the HO train.....



Did you notice the consist on the box picture? That will look really nice running under your Christmas tree. I screwed up last fall and passed up a big lot of those bulky plastic Lionel trains. 3 or 4 complete sets plus extra stuff at a swap meet for $50 bucks. Still kicking myself.


----------



## VegasN

yup, lol. I saw the caboose in the middle. Even on other pictures, the cars are switched around, but the caboose is still in the middle. And it has passengers in the caboose as well. But, hey, when he said 5 bucks........how could I say no?


----------



## ExONRcarman

*new old*

I am new to this forum. I got something new ( to me ) wich is why i decided to look into this forum. and then joined. I collect HO. my friends all know this. My one buddy, his dad pases, mom cleaning out some foot locker of his, finds train, calls my buddy, he calls me and says " i got a train set from my old man. You want it? 250$. I get the basic particulars. I says "sure". im thinking its older, complete, helps a buddy. Right? so he brings it over, drops the box grabs a beer we pass the breeze. He leaves. Holy Crap I got a new box of toys and i havent even opened the box! Mad dash to the drop site, rip it open, and stare at a oversize train. Twice the size of my stuff. What the hell is this i says. Never seen an o road before in my life. Im thinking i just spent 250 on an old wal mart special for the x mas tree! Oh. me and my pal are gonna have words. lol

So called my buddy. "ya know, i thought they looked bigger" no i cant have my money back. Dammit. ok research time. So now i know what an O scale is. lol. Just dont know what to do with it. no space to play with it. no room on shelves to display no matter how good it looks. And it look dam fine. really nice set. oh well. time to take a loss on ebay! 

Lesson learned.


----------



## VegasN

Ouch. Bummer. Gotta love trains though.


----------



## riogrande

ExONRcarman. Good grief. Caveat emptor - latin for let the buyer beware - latest example eh?

Was it really worth the cost of your friendship to take your money and leave you unhappy? I guess that says something about the kind of "buddy" he is, or if it were me, it would be ex-buddy after that if he wouldn't refund the money. I'd say - have a nice life - adios.

One thing I try to avoid is to buy anything sight unseen. That said, I did buy a train book at a show $30 - and did look it up online, but it was sealed in plastic so I couldn't quickly review the contents. Having gotten it home and reviewed it since - it's not bad but half of the photo's cover a time period I don't model.


----------



## ExONRcarman

I love trains. ill sell these ones and buy a loco!


----------



## teledoc

Just took delivery of the RARE Die Cast 1130 loco, $50, but need to fix bent cab roof. Been looking for this version for a few years, and finally got one.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ExONRcarman

love to see a pic of that 1130


----------



## VegasN

Ditto....
:ttiwwop:


----------



## Dieseler

teledoc said:


> Just took delivery of the RARE Die Cast 1130 loco, $50, but need to fix bent cab roof. Been looking for this version for a few years, and finally got one.:smilie_daumenpos:



Teledoc i know which one you speak off . ; )
If its the one i'm thinking about .
Like the old American made cars built like a tank
Do not think a lot were made of thus particular one and is hard to find.
Good for you !


----------



## teledoc

What Lionel was they used Die Cast 2034 bodies, and stamped the 1130 number on some early production locos. I have seen two others over a 9 year period, and the one I just bought. I got the 1130 plus a 2034 in the auction. Paid $50 for both, and doubt that the seller even knew what he had. His loss and my gain!! The motor in the 2034 needs serious work, but the 1130 runs like charm. I want to clean the crud off the bodies before I take any pictures. I'll get to it eventually.

I would venture a guess there are not many that slipped through the production, as the rarity level is rated at 7, out of scale of 1-8 and 8 being Rarest. I have a few rare items in my roster.


----------



## time warp

teledoc said:


> Just took delivery of the RARE Die Cast 1130 loco, $50, but need to fix bent cab roof. Been looking for this version for a few years, and finally got one.:smilie_daumenpos:



Good for you! You da man, Doc!


----------



## teledoc

*Die Cast 1130 Locomotive*

Here is a photo of the 1130 Die Cast version, which is a clone of the 2034. The first production run of the 1130 used the 2034 body, and then later reverted to making the common Plastic bodied locos, which are very cheap. I don't know how many slipped through to be sold, but it has a rating of Rarity 7. I have only seen two others, in 10 years of searching.


----------



## time warp

Is there a chance you have the tender?


----------



## teledoc

If you are referring to a 6066T, yes, I have that tender, and I have boxes for both the loco and tender. I also have at least two 1130T tenders.


----------



## Dieseler

I saw one here years back at wheaton train show as i like the 2034-100 motor there very good runners.
Don't recall what the asking price was but back then everything was a lot less than nowadays.

I have the 243/244/247//249 with similar type motor with the 2 position reverse instead of the 3.

Have a spare smoke unit i rebuilt but the 249 plastic casting area changed as they added more plastic and smoke unit does not fit otherwise its exactly the same as the 243/244/247 .

Wonder if it would fit into 2034/1130 series type i may rebuy a 2034 as i had one at one time long ago.

Anyways nice fine you have there just dont drop it on your foot !


----------



## teledoc

Dieseler, The die cast version is very hard to find, and Doyle's Catalog lists the price (2007 edition) at $225 VG condition, and $375 in excellent condition. I do have the plastic version also, so for giggles, I weighed them both. The plastic version weighed 24.9 oz., and the Die Cast version is almost double at 46.9 Oz.. I definitely wouldn't want to drop the die cast one on my foot. I have to straighten out the bend in the cab roof, which is pretty easy.


----------



## cole226

DOC, congrats on the find. looks like another resurrection.


----------



## Dieseler

Teledoc, whats your method to fix the roof do you use heat or gently put a piece of curved steel and gently tap back into shape. Long ago i did the gentle tap method on one that had just a slight bend and it came out good but never tried the heat method as i do not know how that is done.


----------



## teledoc

I don't use the heat method, and haven't tried it either. Fortunately I have a good 2034 shell, which is what the 1130 was made from (leftover 2034 stock for the first issues of the die cast 1130). I took a piece of wood and copied the contour of the cab roof (which I haven't done just yet). I will use "C" clamps, and put one on the good side of the cab roof, to hold the piece of wood in place. Then I will use another "C" clamp on the bad side, and very slowly tighten that side, a little at a time, until it goes back into shape. I have used that method on bend steps of various 1688 shells, and got them back into straight vertical position. If you tighten the C clamp slowly, the bend will eventually come back to normal, without breaking the die cast metal. 

When I get ready to fix it, I will take some photos, and post them, so you can see what I am talking about. I have a Major disaster with a bad Hot Water Heater, that I need to replace, so won't be getting to fixing the bent roof for a little while.


----------



## Dieseler

Thanks , always nice to see what and how others do things in this forum.


----------



## teledoc

*"C" Clamping*

Here is a photo of using a C clamp and a piece of wood, to get the bend out of the cab roof on the 1130 Loco. You tighten the clamp, just a little bit at a time. Let it sit for a while, before taking a few more turns on the clamp, and eventually the bend will be minimized, or completely gone. If you try to take it too fast, the metal will break. Just be patient, until the problem is gone.


----------



## Dieseler

teledoc thanks for sharing that i happen to think thats a good procedure and never thought of it.

My old memory banks recharged and i now recall how i put a roof back into shape as i used a
a socket from a socket set on inside of roof and gently coaxed it back into shape as i laid the outer part on piece of wood - needed 3 hands. ; )

I passed up a recent lionel 1689 black engine as i noticed a very downward bend in one of the corners of roof but engine looked nice but no mention of roof bend in their description.
I messaged the person and they said yes there is a slight bend but hardly noticeable, i passed on the auction but in hindsight i could have e fixed it.

I guess at this point in life just want something i can clean and tune up and run on layout .

Do have a 1946 lionel 726 one year only for this dual worm motor setup that bought as a project and stripped it down to metal some years back i run it and it runs great after some adjustments.
One day i may paint it but i kind of like the way it looks without the paint - go figure !


----------



## teledoc

Some times you have to think outside the box with finding a way to fix something. Quite a few of the 1688 & 1668's had at least one bent rear step. That's when I came up with using clamps. It works for me.


----------



## IronManStark

Here is some pics of my new Chesapeake & Ohio Pere Marquette passenger train. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

IronManStark, nice passenger trains.


----------



## IronManStark

Thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

teledoc said:


> Here is a photo of using a C clamp and a piece of wood, to get the bend out of the cab roof on the 1130 Loco. You tighten the clamp, just a little bit at a time. Let it sit for a while, before taking a few more turns on the clamp, and eventually the bend will be minimized, or completely gone. If you try to take it too fast, the metal will break. Just be patient, until the problem is gone.


I've straightened a couple, but I usually take a few days to do it. I apply the pressure with the clamp(s) and then give it 12 hours and then tighten again. I suspect you wouldn't actually take "a few more turns" at one sitting, I ended up doing it about 1/2-3/4 turn every 12 hours. A "few turns" at once on that would be the whole bend. .


----------



## RonthePirate

Doc, when I saw that 1130, I went rushing out to me train room.
I remembered that my 1110 looks close to that 1130.
And it does, but no cigar.
Looks like I don't get the big bucks on that one:

Yours:









Mine:


----------



## Dieseler

IronManStark, is that ho gauge, nice trains you have.


----------



## IronManStark

Dieseler said:


> IronManStark, is that ho gauge, nice trains you have.




Yep that's what I collect. I would love to start a larger gauge. Maybe do a outside garden train. Only thing is once I start I would end up bankrupt!!! Lol 
I really have no self control 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teledoc

Gunrunnerjohn, Yes that is the process, with slow minute turns, let it rest for 12 hours, and repeat, until you are satisfied. Also, it comes down to Location, Location, Location.....where you have the room to attempt the clamping.

Ronthepirate, Sorry it wasn't what you thought, but looking at your 1110, it has to be a More Modern loco, and not even original postwar. Your loco has feedwater tank, which wasn't on the original Postwar locos, and other features are also different...

Ironmanstark.....Your ending statement is part of being one of the forum members here....NO SELF CONTROL!!!! Everyone here has that problem....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## IronManStark

teledoc said:


> Gunrunnerjohn, Yes that is the process, with slow minute turns, let it rest for 12 hours, and repeat, until you are satisfied. Also, it comes down to Location, Location, Location.....where you have the room to attempt the clamping.
> 
> 
> 
> Ronthepirate, Sorry it wasn't what you thought, but looking at your 1110, it has to be a More Modern loco, and not even original postwar. Your loco has feedwater tank, which wasn't on the original Postwar locos, and other features are also different...
> 
> 
> 
> Ironmanstark.....Your ending statement is part of being one of the forum members here....NO SELF CONTROL!!!! Everyone here has that problem....:laugh::laugh:




Lol!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

teledoc, you can say that again and again and well you get the idea. But it sure is fun.


----------



## teledoc

Yup, I have all the self control in the world......oooooh look what I just got!!!!! We have all been there, done that...........ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## VegasN

Self control?? Oh.....I think I know what that is. Umm.....wait......no, that's not it. Every movement we make is under "self control" isn't it? So by definition, just doing anything without the assistance of external support is technically "self" control.


----------



## teledoc

*Bent roof repair on 1130 loco*

Below are photos of what I received from the seller, (I knew I could repair it, so didn't worry with body).

























The finished product with a little patience, and a quick repaint.


----------



## DennyM

I picked up Menards Chippewa Valley Farm Supply building and a Lionel 153IR switch.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Great idea on bending the casting back into shape! I always thought it would just snap off, but a little patience pays off!


----------



## DennyM

Patience?? What's that??? I have the patience of a badger.:sly:


----------



## teledoc

Lemonhawk, Yes, the key is doing it slowly, with minimal pressure, and giving the casting a chance to relax for a minimum of 12 hours, before increasing the pressure. If you are not PATIENT, it will snap and break off. Some locations of the bend or twist, that you can't apply this procedure to, but most areas can be done. My attached photos is proof of success.


----------



## VegasN

Good job on the locomotive repair.

That building is awesome looking!


----------



## time warp

DennyM said:


> I picked up Menards Chippewa Valley Farm Supply building and a Lionel 153IR switch.
> 
> View attachment 280449
> 
> 
> View attachment 280457


 I was just doing some research on the Menards buildings last week. I had been looking at them locally and on the Menards website. That one seems to fit your space perfectly, plus it provides for another delivery point. Nice!


----------



## ExONRcarman

*new*

this is new to me. nice lot. got thirty rolling stock, track, dc controllers and of course these pictures. i also got a few newer diesels. they do not hold the same enthusiasm as these pics, so i neglected them in this post.
the little steamers run incredibly well, the rest run but need love


----------



## busguy

Those look great !!

Careful with that bargain hunting though . . . it can get addicting (I'm starting to think craigslist is evil) . .


----------



## ExONRcarman

so is kijiji. Yes i spelled it right


----------



## time warp

That's a good haul. What you don't use you can always trade off or sell. I think Mr.Buchholz on this forum had a dummy CN shark like yours listed for sale a while back.


----------



## VegasN

Diggin' the military stuff.


----------



## ExONRcarman

thanks guys. it was the military set that sucked me in. never seen it before. gotta have. On another note, i am currently high bidder on a big boy located on evil bay. fingers crossed


----------



## flyboy2610

*SCORE!!!* 
Last year at the annual Lincoln train show, I picked up an unpowered AB PA1 set in Union Pacific colors. 


I looked all over for a powered A unit. These are Athearn blue box units. Couldn't find one at a price I was wiling to pay. Since our dear Nebraska Dept. of Revenue sent me some money yesterday, I had a little green to go to the train show with today.
I found an Athearn blue box powered PA1 A unit for less than I had set as my maximum budget! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


It's a Delaware & Hudson unit. As soon as I got home, I swapped the shells. I now have a powered PA1 Union Pacific AB set!


I'm not sure what to do with the D&H dummy. It may wind up on a siding, or be saved for parts. Or it may go to a new home, if anyone's interested.
I also bought a couple of cars from a childhood friend who sells at the show.


----------



## Fire21

Nice move, flyboy!!


----------



## teledoc

Fly boy, Nice score for those willing to wait for final success to what you needed. The best thing was the price to bring it back to what you needed. Great units, and hope you enjoy it!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyboy2610

Thanks, guys! I am sure I will enjoy it. I need to unbury the test track and test it in DC, then I will have to get a decoder for it. I've done a couple of other Athearns, so I know the ropes. I'm thinking the decoder and speaker will go in the B unit, then these will be a permanent lash-up.


----------



## ExONRcarman

very nice fly boy. im currently in same position you were. finding one i can afford. tricky business.


----------



## ExONRcarman

P.S. Red green is awesome


----------



## flyboy2610

ExONRcarman said:


> very nice fly boy. im currently in same position you were. finding one i can afford. tricky business.


You'll find one! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyboy2610

ExONRcarman said:


> P.S. Red green is awesome


Yes, he is! My favorite character is Edgar Montrose. "The doctor said he could have re-attached my finger, but it took too long to come down."


----------



## Lemonhawk

having left MN in 98, is Red/Green still on? Great show!


----------



## VegasN

Nice UP set!! I'm starting my UP collection.


----------



## flyboy2610

Lemonhawk said:


> having left MN in 98, is Red/Green still on? Great show!


No, he's no longer in syndication. He does have a website: http://www.redgreen.com/

"To be a successful inventor, you need three things: imagination, determination, and neighbors who mind their own business."
Remember, I'm pullin' for ya. We're all in this together.


----------



## VegasN

My N scale gas station arrived from timewarp the other day. Just got a chance to put it in place and take a few pics....











Thank you much time!!!


----------



## VegasN

I also picked this up off of Craigslist for $30.....













So I decided to start setting up my HO stuff.....


----------



## time warp

You are welcome! The 2 Santa Fe F units toward the left are Model Power F2's, 8 wd and they run very well.


----------



## DennyM

*New....sort of*

Last year at York I bought a hotdogs & burgers truck. This year I decided to put a LED in it. It wasn't hard and it looks kinda cool. I took the bottom off and fed the wire in. Then connected it to the bus that is powered by a transformer that my lights are wired too.


----------



## flyboy2610

VegasN, you have the beginnings of a nice HO layout. You did well for $30.
DennyM, I like your burger truck! It's making me hungry, though.........


----------



## DennyM

flyboy2610 said:


> VegasN, you have the beginnings of a nice HO layout. You did well for $30.
> DennyM, I like your burger truck! It's making me hungry, though.........


Thanks flyboy. 

VegasN, I like the gas station and the UP train set. I sometimes wonder what kind of HO layout I would have with my 6x8 table and the 11' extension. It would be a lot of track, buildings, lights and accessories.


----------



## NAJ

DennyM said:


> Last year at York I bought a hotdogs & burgers truck. This year I decided to put a LED in it. It wasn't hard and it looks kinda cool. I took the bottom off and fed the wire in. Then connected it to the bus that is powered by a transformer that my lights are wired too.
> 
> View attachment 283154
> 
> 
> View attachment 283162
> 
> 
> View attachment 283170


I have been looking for something like that in HO scale with no success, so far can only find mobile food trailers.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah time, I ended up with several SF F units. The one on the far right came in that bag 'o trains from Savers for $3. The two lashed together, are the two I got from you, and the two F units to the left are correctly identified as Model Power F2A and B. The second one is a lighted dummy. Got those two in a box of trains for I think $40. 

That Hot Dog and Burger truck is awesome!! The light was a perfect touch. Wouldn't mind having one in N scale.

Thanks flyboy! Yeah, one good thing about no train market here, I am able to scoop things up at crackhead prices.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Thanks Denny! Yeah, the gas station was a complete surprise, but fits in very nicely. I love it!
The UP set was a steal for sure. I looked it up and I found them on Amazon for $169.99 and ebay for $150.00, so I jumped on it for $30. Plus, I didn't have a UP locomotive for my HO set up. 

Hey, is anyone familiar with the Life-Like locomotives.....this thing has the weirdest motor.......


----------



## Magic

Vegas that train set is a steal and it's got a *giant* 36" circle of track to boot. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> I have been looking for something like that in HO scale with no success, so far can only find mobile food trailers.



Try looking through the old regular wheel Matchbox listings on eBay, NAJ. They had some vendor trucks like that back in the '60's and there are still gobs of them available.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Try looking through the old regular wheel Matchbox listings on eBay, NAJ. They had some vendor trucks like that back in the '60's and there are still gobs of them available.


Thanks


----------



## ExONRcarman

still a few days left, but im still high bidder on a big boy. thanks for crossing your fingers for me. keep up the good work. Naj, i have to say, brilliant. I can honestly say i wouldnt have thought about putting lights in the decor.


----------



## VegasN

Can you put Matchbox/Hot Wheels cars on HO layouts?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Can you put Matchbox/Hot Wheels cars on HO layouts?



Sure. The older ones from the 60's are best though because a lot of them are of smaller proportion and have the more realistic wheels. I can post some in a few days if you want, I have a huge "regular wheel" Matchbox collection. Wait a minute, why aren't they on my layout? Doh!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## riogrande

VegasN said:


> Can you put Matchbox/Hot Wheels cars on HO layouts?


IIRC, match box cars are not HO scale but are 1:64 scale, which is significantly larger than 1:87.1. It's up to you if that bothers you are not.


----------



## VegasN

Good! Because I have a very large Matchbox/Hot Wheels collection. And I only collected "real" cars. I should be set for vehicles. I guess what I'll do is decide on a car by car basis. If it looks too large, I won't use it.


----------



## time warp

riogrande said:


> IIRC, match box cars are not HO scale but are 1:64 scale, which is significantly larger than 1:87.1. It's up to you if that bothers you are not.


 You are correct, but a good number of the early ones don't look too bad if used in the right spots. I see old Tootsietoys in bargain bins at a lot of train shows too, and those semi trucks look pretty good for HO. Plus they are fun to play with!


----------



## Cycleops

riogrande said:


> IIRC, match box cars are not HO scale but are 1:64 scale, which is significantly larger than 1:87.1. It's up to you if that bothers you are not.


In my experience they come in a variety of scales. In most cases they helpfully state the scale underneath on the chassis as do some other makers like this Majorette.


----------



## time warp

Cycleops said:


> In my experience they come in a variety of scales. In most cases they helpfully state the scale underneath on the chassis as do some other makers like this Majorette.


 That is true. Looks like that one has seen some heavy use!:laugh:


----------



## ExONRcarman

*little steamer*

i finally got around to tinkering on my little steamer. runs very nice. cant pull a lot tho. 

it looks like this one may make smoke? it picks up power and drives from the coal tender, but it has a single wire from the tender to the engine and the front dummy truck also picks up power. 

Either way its fun to watch it go.


----------



## tkruger

ExONRcarman said:


> i finally got around to tinkering on my little steamer. runs very nice. cant pull a lot tho.
> 
> it looks like this one may make smoke? it picks up power and drives from the coal tender, but it has a single wire from the tender to the engine and the front dummy truck also picks up power.
> 
> Either way its fun to watch it go.


I had that engine. The wire is for the light. There is no smoke. On mine if I remember right only one side of the pilot truck picked up power for the light. The other side came from the tender for the light. There is only a small motor and it does not weigh much so the pulling powered as you mentioned is not much. This said in real life these did not pull huge trains either. 34ft I think were the norm for box cars at that time.


----------



## NAJ

ExONRcarman said:


> Either way its fun to watch it go.


And that is all that matters. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> And that is all that matters. :smilie_daumenpos:


hear hear


----------



## ExONRcarman

So back on page 641 of this thread i posted the new army train i got. It is my favorite thus far. but sitting there watching it go around my little oval, i got to thinking. There is no ammo car. huh. big shells for that big gun. hhhmmm. So .... I made one then i thought how would they get those giant shells from the ammo car up into the breach of that giant gun? so i took some creative liberties with a three axle flat car and a loading crane from a logging yard i have.


----------



## ExONRcarman

another pic

Once my loco from Time Warp comes and i get some paint on my new car it should look really good


----------



## VegasN

That is really very cool!!


----------



## time warp

I picked up these old AHM cars lately. I needed a couple more reefer cars for my packing house traffic and these caught my eye.
I had never seen these roadnames before and I particularly like the Rath car.


----------



## VegasN

Very cool. Love the bunny!


----------



## VegasN

Got something train related...

A new train work bench...












So Betzville Administration and Maintenance has moved into it's new home...


----------



## ExONRcarman

i have one very similar. I mounted a power bar on the peg board. 
a small 2 inch vice, and a lighted magnifier on mine. suits my every need.
Bottom shelf has a couple of those boxes with all the little drawers in them. great for little parts and whatnot


----------



## ExONRcarman

*new*

this is new to me a couple days ago. been invaluable to my layout. should have got it long time ago
Dammit. sorry the pic is sideways


----------



## Chops124

*Free Cargo Dock with Every Action Car!*

Please see in For Sale Elsewhere. Its up for grabs, I got one, don't need two!


----------



## Chops124

*NOS Virginian Hoppers*















When I find this stuff in its mint state, as I did these, I typically buy them if the price isn't too crazy, particularly if I know they are headed to the rubbish bin. I love this old stuff, but don't really want to keep every single piece I ever get my hands on (I recently gave away a half dozen red Santa Fe box cars to a Tyco collector who collects red Tyco SF box cars, for example, so as to preserve them from destruction and disuse). 

Maybe I keep these, maybe someone else would really enjoy them. It is getting quite rare to find vintage Tyco, or AHM, new in box. I can only imagine how much of this stuff gets pitched in the garbage on a daily basis. But I find that even the most hard bitten rivet counters got their start in Tyco :smilie_auslachen:
Suffice to say, there's a little Tyco in all of us .

See more pics in the For Sale Elsewhere venue. Viva Tyco!


----------



## time warp

Hey Chops, That flatcar in the AHM set was originally from Lima tooling way back when. I suspect the one in your set is made in Hong Kong?

The road grader looks maybe like an Austin - Western from the '70's.


----------



## NAJ

Chops124 said:


> View attachment 286050
> 
> View attachment 286058
> 
> But I find that even the most hard bitten rivet counters got their start in Tyco :smilie_auslachen:
> Suffice to say, there's a little Tyco in all of us .


I am not a rivet counter but I do agree with your statement since Tyco was available in the toy section of every small department store (Woolworth's, Grants, Two Guys, Bradlee's, etc for me).
Had to go to a hobby shop to find AHM so they were special.


----------



## NAJ

Your layout is quickly becoming 1950's Sci-Fi, I watched all of these movies on the "Early Show" (for those who do not know they showed a movie everyday at 4:30 PM for the housewife preparing dinner and there was lots of Sci-Fi with giant creatures) when I was a kid.
First "The Blob" now a Giant Bunny that was obviously exposed to radiation during nuclear testing and is going to destroy the town.
I also know how the bunny will be destroyed in the end...
You have to have the local sheriff call Major "ExONRcarman" and send out the troops, looks like they are loading up and heading out for the big battle.


----------



## tkruger

Chops124 said:


> View attachment 286050
> 
> View attachment 286058
> 
> When I find this stuff in its mint state, as I did these, I typically buy them if the price isn't too crazy, particularly if I know they are headed to the rubbish bin. I love this old stuff, but don't really want to keep every single piece I ever get my hands on (I recently gave away a half dozen red Santa Fe box cars to a Tyco collector who collects red Tyco SF box cars, for example, so as to preserve them from destruction and disuse).
> 
> Maybe I keep these, maybe someone else would really enjoy them. It is getting quite rare to find vintage Tyco, or AHM, new in box. I can only imagine how much of this stuff gets pitched in the garbage on a daily basis. But I find that even the most hard bitten rivet counters got their start in Tyco :smilie_auslachen:
> Suffice to say, there's a little Tyco in all of us .
> 
> See more pics in the For Sale Elsewhere venue. Viva Tyco!


If you come across an extra unloading track let me know. I have three of the B&M ones from Tyco but not the track to make them work. I am planning a new layout and hope to include a string of these just to have a working section. This is one of the few working accessories I have found that can really be made to look 'real' and 100% reliable from that era.


----------



## ExONRcarman

NAJ said:


> Your layout is quickly becoming 1950's Sci-Fi, I watched all of these movies on the "Early Show" (for those who do not know they showed a movie everyday at 4:30 PM for the housewife preparing dinner and there was lots of Sci-Fi with giant creatures) when I was a kid.
> First "The Blob" now a Giant Bunny that was obviously exposed to radiation during nuclear testing and is going to destroy the town.
> I also know how the bunny will be destroyed in the end...
> You have to have the local sheriff call Major "ExONRcarman" and send out the troops, looks like they are loading up and heading out for the big battle.


SHHHHHH! i'm wabbit hunting.....

KILL DA WABBIT! KILL DA WABBIT! (for you young ones, this is to be sung to" Ride of the Valkyries" )


----------



## VegasN

Hilarious!!


----------



## VegasN

ExONRcarman said:


> this is new to me a couple days ago. been invaluable to my layout. should have got it long time ago
> Dammit. sorry the pic is sideways


Side ways or not, that box is sweet!


----------



## VegasN

Chops124 said:


> Please see in For Sale Elsewhere. Its up for grabs, I got one, don't need two!
> View attachment 286018


Cool!!


----------



## VegasN

I picked up some great deals.

One was yesterday I got

A UP set with flat car and crane









Some rolling stock









A Sliver Streak locomotive









And this was in the box......









I got all this plus two controllers, and some track for $40


----------



## VegasN

And today I came across an even better deal....

A general store and some trees (sorry so blurry)









Some telephone poles, signs, people and a operating Semaphore (whatever that means)









An accessory set









An Amtrak passenger car









2 tankers









Couple of cabooses (caboosi?? cabeese??) One has extensive damage









3 boxcars









A damaged covered hopper and 1 N scale box car









I have no idea what this is, I just loved that is Nevada's V&T....









And this was with it









A BN locomotive









Another SF F unit









And what the box said was a "Tea Kettle"?









And a Gunderson container car kit with a detail kit










I picked up this whole lot for $20!


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> Your layout is quickly becoming 1950's Sci-Fi, I watched all of these movies on the "Early Show" (for those who do not know they showed a movie everyday at 4:30 PM for the housewife preparing dinner and there was lots of Sci-Fi with giant creatures) when I was a kid.
> First "The Blob" now a Giant Bunny that was obviously exposed to radiation during nuclear testing and is going to destroy the town.
> I also know how the bunny will be destroyed in the end...
> You have to have the local sheriff call Major "ExONRcarman" and send out the troops, looks like they are loading up and heading out for the big battle.


 Somehow I missed this post!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Don't forget Gort, He's still on duty!
I was hoping no one would notice the bunny, it is the elephant in the room, so to speak.:dunno:
The funniest part is, MacDaddy has caught on to the "Twilight Zone" atmosphere in our basement and has inspired me to install a Martian battle craft from War of the Worlds on my tunnel mountain. How does this happen?


----------



## time warp

Dang, Vegas! Good stuff! The auto loader is the more desirable one because it has the Camaros, The green BN is an ALCO RS 11, nice engine. You of course don't want the Midnight Special, those all gather at a little town called Brazil, in Indiana.:laugh:


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> And today I came across an even better deal....
> 
> A general store and some trees (sorry so blurry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some telephone poles, signs, people and a operating Semaphore (whatever that means)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An accessory set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Amtrak passenger car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tankers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of cabooses (caboosi?? cabeese??) One has extensive damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 boxcars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A damaged covered hopper and 1 N scale box car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is, I just loved that is Nevada's V&T....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BN locomotive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another SF F unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what the box said was a "Tea Kettle"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Gunderson container car kit with a detail kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this whole lot for $20!


It seems that every week you are acquiring another collection/box of trains, just curious...
Where do you put it all?


----------



## ExONRcarman

Love the virginia & truckee cars! Time warp, i'll wrestle you for the midnight special! lolololol


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, can I send you $20 just for the heck of it and see what you come up with?? That is one heck of a haul.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Dang, Vegas! Good stuff! The auto loader is the more desirable one because it has the Camaros, The green BN is an ALCO RS 11, nice engine. You of course don't want the Midnight Special, those all gather at a little town called Brazil, in Indiana.:laugh:


Cool, thank you. I was wondering what it was. An RS11. That's cool because I have an N scale RS11, in the D&H livery.
I haven't even looked at the cars in the bag yet. I thought I saw the auto loader on your layout once a long time ago.
And the Midnight Special is THE whole reason I paid the $40 for the box. It was on Craigslist as a Vintage Brown Box sale. He was asking $50, so I let him sit on them for a few days and he took $40. Wasn't going to talk him any lower than that. I saw her, and there was no way I was walking out without it...


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> It seems that every week you are acquiring another collection/box of trains, just curious...
> Where do you put it all?


And there-in lies my problem. I don't have room for them all. I have in just over a year, gone from a 2' circle, to a 4' x 5' 7" table, to a two level bedroom layout, and now moving into the garage.......not because I have completed smaller layouts, not because my skills warrant expansion, not because my operations have outgrown my layouts........it's all because I just can't stop buying dang trains!!
More than half my N scale fleet is on a table, but not on tracks. Everything in my HO fleet (except an F A & B unit) is not on tracks, not even on scenery, just a large piece of foam sitting on my garage floor. My Gilbert American Flyer S set is still in the box I bought it in, haven't even tested that one. The Christmas one hasn't even been opened yet. All the locomotives I got in the last couple of days haven't been tested yet. They are sitting on my work bench in the garage.
I at the moment have trains in the train room and the garage. My current project is getting them all in the garage. And stop buying trains................umm.......er......


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, can I send you $20 just for the heck of it and see what you come up with?? That is one heck of a haul.


haha! I just keep looking on Craigslist. The biggest advantage I have is there is no train resale market here. I think I am the only one in town buying them lol. I just watch the items. If it's a good price, I'll get it. If they could come down a little, I'll let it sit. Chances are, no one is going to buy them here. Let them become more motivated to sell :thumbsup:


----------



## ExONRcarman

im sure you will have no trouble unloading your unwanted stuff on this forum (me) when the time comes lol


----------



## VegasN

lol......Oh, trust me, when I do decide what to move on, you guys will ALWAYS get first pick!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> And there-in lies my problem. I don't have room for them all. I have in just over a year, gone from a 2' circle, to a 4' x 5' 7" table, to a two level bedroom layout, and now moving into the garage.......not because I have completed smaller layouts, not because my skills warrant expansion, not because my operations have outgrown my layouts........it's all because I just can't stop buying dang trains!!
> More than half my N scale fleet is on a table, but not on tracks. Everything in my HO fleet (except an F A & B unit) is not on tracks, not even on scenery, just a large piece of foam sitting on my garage floor. My Gilbert American Flyer S set is still in the box I bought it in, haven't even tested that one. The Christmas one hasn't even been opened yet. All the locomotives I got in the last couple of days haven't been tested yet. They are sitting on my work bench in the garage.
> I at the moment have trains in the train room and the garage. My current project is getting them all in the garage. And stop buying trains................umm.......er......


Refresh my memory, is there a wife in this equation?


----------



## VegasN

There is. She does not like my trains, but, it's my passion, so.........


----------



## time warp

I've got the parts for the Special, so let me know what all you need. Take a picture of the bottom of it for me so we can see if it's a small or regular axle, also look for cracked wheels. We can visit elsewhere about it.


----------



## Jake01

New to model trains started about 5 years ago with BritishOO guage steam just purchased a Hornby Dean single steam loco 4-2-2 with three clearstory coaches in Great Western Railway livery. Just moved and starting a new layout hope to have this up and running soon


----------



## dialed in

VegasN said:


> And there-in lies my problem. I don't have room for them all. I have in just over a year, gone from a 2' circle, to a 4' x 5' 7" table, to a two level bedroom layout, and now moving into the garage.......not because I have completed smaller layouts, not because my skills warrant expansion, not because my operations have outgrown my layouts........it's all because I just can't stop buying dang trains!!
> More than half my N scale fleet is on a table, but not on tracks. Everything in my HO fleet (except an F A & B unit) is not on tracks, not even on scenery, just a large piece of foam sitting on my garage floor. My Gilbert American Flyer S set is still in the box I bought it in, haven't even tested that one. The Christmas one hasn't even been opened yet. All the locomotives I got in the last couple of days haven't been tested yet. They are sitting on my work bench in the garage.
> I at the moment have trains in the train room and the garage. My current project is getting them all in the garage. And stop buying trains................umm.......er......


I can understand where you're coming from; i'm currently in the room in our basement where we used to pile firewood. however, next year i plan to build a 40'x60' workshop on our farm for working on tractors and equipment and i'm seriously considering making it 10ft longer so i can add a second floor in the back ontop of the parts room...to use as an 'office'......full of trains!!

on another note, these arrived today. ebay of course. They are in immaculate shape and came with the containers!


----------



## VegasN

Nice well cars!!


----------



## ExONRcarman

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## dialed in

Thanks guys! I was kind of hesitant because there were 0 bids, but they are basically brand new! Metal wheels and kadee couplers and everything. Containers are walthers but i can't for the life of me find a manufacturer on the cars at all


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I've got the parts for the Special, so let me know what all you need. Take a picture of the bottom of it for me so we can see if it's a small or regular axle, also look for cracked wheels. We can visit elsewhere about it.


You didn't really think you were not the first name that popped into my head when I thought, "What if it doesn't run?" did you? You my friend have become my go-to guy when I get this HO stuff up and running......well.....at least up. And the ones that are not running may have to be sent to the repair facilities in world famous Brazil. Rumor has it the best HO locomotive mechanic is there.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> You didn't really think you were not the first name that popped into my head when I thought, "What if it doesn't run?" did you? You my friend have become my go-to guy when I get this HO stuff up and running......well.....at least up. And the ones that are not running may have to be sent to the repair facilities in world famous Brazil. Rumor has it the best HO locomotive mechanic is there.


 I don't know if I would agree with that, but I do try! I'm glad I've got your vote of confidence.


----------



## busguy

dialed in said:


> on another note, these arrived today. ebay of course. They are in immaculate shape and came with the containers!


Those sure are beauties :smilie_daumenpos: . . . but be careful on curves much smaller than 24" . . .


----------



## ExONRcarman

*new to me*

the army is thanks to TW. Baldwin shark nose is evil bay


----------



## VegasN

Good lookin Army locomotive!


----------



## ExONRcarman

the best runner ive got too! out pulls my brand new bachman!


----------



## time warp

There you go!:thumbsup:


----------



## ExONRcarman

Cant thank you enough TW. I'm really enjoying this loco this morning!


----------



## VegasN

Just this morning.....


----------



## time warp

I picked up a few tidbits today at the Manual High School show in Indy.
A crane for the scrap yard area, forklift with questionable looking operator for the packing house, and a Packard Fire Chief car.
The Rock Island switcher is an NOS AHM dummy that I'll convert to a powered unit.
Spent $10.


----------



## jlc41

Just amazing what ten bucks will get you. Nice pieces.


----------



## VegasN

Wow! Nice for $10!!


----------



## VegasN

The guy that I bought the box of trains from for $40.....the one that had the Silver Streak and Midnight Special locomotives? He called me yesterday and said he had forgotten that he ordered something from ebay, it came, heavily damaged and asked me if I wanted it for free. I of course said yes!
Turns out it is a vintage Varney Dockside Lil Joe, a gondola, and a caboose with a bunch of tarnished track....but, the locomotive is HEAVILY damaged...


----------



## time warp

The Gondola is probably the better piece anyway. Poor Joe, easy to find though.
That is one for your deadline siding.


----------



## VegasN

So he is terminal huh? No hope for Mighty Joe Notyoung? Even if we used the services of that really good mechanic over in Brazil?

As for straightening out the plastic bottom of the Ohio gondola......that will be no problem. This summer, I'll take it off the car, put it in my driveway for oh, less than 5 minutes, and it should be back in shape. The caboose will probably go into my trade off box. Along with the track more than likely. 
Started going through my HO stuff. Don't plan on going into the HO like I am the N. I am enjoying the HO, but, N is still me scale of preference.
Ultimately, what I would LOVE to have is, at least a small working layout of every scale.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> I picked up a few tidbits today at the Manual High School show in Indy.
> A crane for the scrap yard area, forklift with questionable looking operator for the packing house, and a Packard Fire Chief car.
> The Rock Island switcher is an NOS AHM dummy that I'll convert to a powered unit.
> Spent $10.
> 
> 
> View attachment 288530


OMG!!! Are You Kidding?
I am looking for a crane, it is the heavy equipment I need to lift supplies to the top of the oil storage tank.
I am watching the identical crane on eBay and you found one with other stuff for $10.00...???
Congrats on a GREAT Find!!! :smilie_daumenpos:

Apparently I was at the wrong train show yesterday,


----------



## ExONRcarman

VegasN said:


> Just this morning.....


That turned into afternoon, into the evening, well past my bedtime, the lady has forbade me from running my trains this weekend. 

YAAA, that worked out well for her. I did compromise tho. I ended up puttering in the kitchen most of yesterday, my trains are in the dinning room, so they ran and i could still watch/hear them


----------



## Lemonhawk

The very first Locomotive I bought back in the late 50's, early 60's was the Varney Dockside (B&O I think). I ran everything I I had for several years until I got an Athearn GP9. I think the Dockside survived the GP9. Eventually I ended up with a Varney Prairie. I think these first 3 are packed away somewhere, but I have not located them and its been a few moves since I've seen them. I'm sure the Prairie was working when I packed it up, not sure about the Dockside, and I believe the remnants of the GP9 are on the workbench in the garage. I miss that old Dockside, but trying to get a decoder in must be a real challenge!


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


> OMG!!! Are You Kidding?
> I am looking for a crane, it is the heavy equipment I need to lift supplies to the top of the oil storage tank.
> I am watching the identical crane on eBay and you found one with other stuff for $10.00...???
> Congrats on a GREAT Find!!! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Apparently I was at the wrong train show yesterday,


Thanks! I thought we would get treated to new found treasures from you, NAJ. I held back! Found some great deals like a box of built up metal buildings for $2.00 each. This show is always great. The I gauge live steam layout wasn't bad either.


----------



## flyboy2610

From this angle it looks like the frame on Little Joe is broken. Maybe Hoss sat on him?
I think he's done.


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> Thanks! I thought we would get treated to new found treasures from you, NAJ. I held back! Found some great deals like a box of built up metal buildings for $2.00 each. This show is always great. The I gauge live steam layout wasn't bad either.


I did not really find anything for me that I was actually looking for although I did find 3 old time passenger cars (AHM) for the Christmas layout. (Gave one to Tucker, my only Grandson who is actually really interested in trains)
I mentioned last year when my Grandson (Cooper) placed the church at the end of a spur that we needed passenger cars or a trolley to get people to the church and now we have them.

I did find two flat cars that struck my fancy and I was not leaving empty handed as far as my layout went so I took them both and squeezed them onto the layout.

3 AHM Passenger Cars (Brand New/NOS) $8.00










2 Flat Cars With Pipe and Log Loads $10.00


----------



## time warp

I rarely find what I'm looking for, I just look for what I find!:laugh:

Looks like you did fine as well, Hombre. :thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

ExONRcarman said:


> That turned into afternoon, into the evening, well past my bedtime, the lady has forbade me from running my trains this weekend.
> 
> YAAA, that worked out well for her. I did compromise tho. I ended up puttering in the kitchen most of yesterday, my trains are in the dinning room, so they ran and i could still watch/hear them


Oh no......my wife could never forbid me to play on my layouts. She'll get mad if I have other things I should be doing, but she also knows I work a lot and have little time to play.


----------



## VegasN

flyboy2610 said:


> From this angle it looks like the frame on Little Joe is broken. Maybe Hoss sat on him?
> I think he's done.


Bummer. Yeah, it looks like it was dropped. Extensive damage. The gondola is probably all I'll use. Set Lil Joe on display and leave him alone. But that's ok, the little Tea Kettle locomotive I have runs good.:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I did not really find anything for me that I was actually looking for although I did find 3 old time passenger cars (AHM) for the Christmas layout. (Gave one to Tucker, my only Grandson who is actually really interested in trains)
> I mentioned last year when my Grandson (Cooper) placed the church at the end of a spur that we needed passenger cars or a trolley to get people to the church and now we have them.
> 
> I did find two flat cars that struck my fancy and I was not leaving empty handed as far as my layout went so I took them both and squeezed them onto the layout.
> 
> 3 AHM Passenger Cars (Brand New/NOS) $8.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Flat Cars With Pipe and Log Loads $10.00



Absolutely LOVE the V & T cars! I have just started putting together some Nevada stuff. Just picked up two V & T cars. I have no idea what they are though....:dunno:


----------



## time warp

Vegas, the gray V&T you have is a searchlight car, the brown one is a track cleaner which is missing the round cleaning fixture on the bottom. Also on your truck terminal loader, the semi tractor is a Kenworth, which is far more desirable than the usual Dodge tractor.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Love the great northern log car. i have the same minus the logs. one of my favorite


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Vegas, the gray V&T you have is a searchlight car, the brown one is a track cleaner which is missing the round cleaning fixture on the bottom. Also on your truck terminal loader, the semi tractor is a Kenworth, which is far more desirable than the usual Dodge tractor.


Awesome! Thank you. This is all very good info to know......yeah, I kind of figured the searchlight one, but the track cleaner......had no idea.
Yeah that terminal loader does need some work. It's broken. I think I wouldn't mind having one of those Dodge's too. (I'm a Dodge man).


----------



## time warp

Maybe there will be a Dodge in the station wagon load of used trains you buy next week!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

haha! Actually, tomorrow is payday, but I am going to refrain and restrain myself. I need to get my turntable and some more track and some rail joiners, more lumber, risers, inclines, carriage bolts.......and see if I can find some rail nails that can actually go thru plywood.......


----------



## cole226

couple new things over past week or two.


----------



## time warp

Very nice group! I especially like the Needhams car.


----------



## jlc41

Nice get, I like them all. The color scheme on Needham car in particular.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Any idea who made the Century Limited? Atheran? Looks brand new!


----------



## NAJ

cole226 said:


> couple new things over past week or two.
> 
> View attachment 289889
> 
> 
> View attachment 289897
> 
> 
> View attachment 289905
> 
> 
> View attachment 289913
> 
> 
> View attachment 289921
> 
> 
> View attachment 289929


I like all of those cars, very nice haul.
I was also noticing the background and track, looks very nice, are there any pics/video's of your layout?


----------



## DennyM

cole226 said:


> couple new things over past week or two.
> 
> View attachment 289889
> 
> 
> View attachment 289897
> 
> 
> View attachment 289905
> 
> 
> View attachment 289913
> 
> 
> View attachment 289921
> 
> 
> View attachment 289929


Very nice. I especially like the Armour Stock Express and the Needham Packing Company.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ExONRcarman

Love all great northern cars, but all very nice purchaces


----------



## FTWingRiders

this beauty came yesterday..





I just love the passenger trains..The BLI EMD E8A red stainless 2356 should arrive today, I hope to find the matching 2355 someday..


----------



## Fire21

Oooooooooo!!! :appl:


----------



## time warp

Very nice! Does the prototype for that car still exist?


----------



## FTWingRiders

time warp said:


> Very nice! Does the prototype for that car still exist?



Thanks! As far as I can tell, Amtrak now owns it and uses their super liners for the trip.. There might still be some original zephyrs still in existence, I believe.. 

This is an eleven car mixed set BLI sells, once I have them all on a track, I'll post some more pictures.. I did receive my BLI EMD E8A today thats going to pull them..



I also bought a pair of BLI GE C30-7 BC Rails with paragon 3.. Holly cow do they sound good!!!!



So new I still haven't taken the foam off..LOL!! I'm out of control!! 

The 4X8 test track is all I have until I build a layout, luckily there is a local club that has huge layout that I've joined.. I can take them and run them all there!

Forrest


----------



## ExONRcarman

WOW! NICE!


----------



## IronManStark

So I got my mikado 2-8-2 light done. 
1225 berkshire is my newest loco. I had to flip a wire on the motor for that one. 
And finally I got my Santa Fe line up and running. 606 is a new one in that line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole226

Lemonhawk said:


> Any idea who made the Century Limited? Atheran? Looks brand new!


WILLIAMS


----------



## time warp

I really like that Pere Marquette, Ironman!


----------



## FTWingRiders

Boy.. I love those steam engines, and I'm digging that Santa Fe consists!! I'm a sucker for the warbonnet paint scheme. NIce!!


----------



## VegasN

Wow!! Some REALLY nice stuff you all grabbed! Sweet! Loved them all.....especially a car that says A.S.E.X. on it......

I ordered my N scale turntable and motor today. Don't have anything to show for that yet.......


----------



## jlc41

IronManStark, nice steam. I think someone has an eye on your stuff. Be careful he looks pretty stout.

FTWingRiders, very nice acquisitions I like them.


----------



## IronManStark

Thanks all. I got a few more pieces to come this weekend!! Going to a toy show on Sunday! Been saving up for this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopac

Guys Guys, You must stop showing all these new acquisitions. I am trying to slow up on train purchases. All your pics of new stuff does not help.
Beautiful stuff, I like it all. That's my problem.


----------



## jlc41

mopac, I struggle with the same thing. It drives me crazy the variety of stuff and it just keeps coming. I don't know if I can hold out much longer. HELP


----------



## VegasN

Well, hate to add to your suffering, but I *really* could not pass on this......I found this at Westside Trains in the bargain bin for *$5.oo!!*



























I wasn't going to buy any trains this time around, but, seriously, how could I not??

The guy said it needs some help.


----------



## ExONRcarman

Crazy if you didnt!


----------



## Fire21

Is it DCC ready?


----------



## time warp

Just the tender is worth more than that! Good find!


----------



## mopac

Holy cow Vegas. You are not helping!!!
Great score. That is an unpassable purchase.
I went through my craigs list a couple days ago. 
Not a single deal in there. Lots of trains but
priced way to high. Used up athearn BB $35.00.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, I know! I've been scanning CL a couple times a week. There are now people advertising to buy trains. I know he is low balling them like crazy.
But, like you said, trains are there, just too pricey. People seem to think trains are like everything else, old and unopened = valuable. 
One guy has an HO set with some decent cars, a couple of locomotives and some track, he is asking $500. Why? Because his dad passed away and he has more than $500 invested in it. So he is charging for his emotional value on it as well. I emailed him and told him, his price is not unrealistic, but he will never get it on CL, not locally. So I suggested ebay or he join here and part them out.......no response of any kind. 
Oh and another guy has an HO layout he took down and is asking $3,040 for it! And no pics!!


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> Is it DCC ready?


Good question......hmmmm??......didn't even think to look.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, your killing me, lol. Hey great find and buy. Like to see it run on your layout.


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> VegasN, your killing me, lol. Hey great find and buy. Like to see it run on your layout.


I am hoping I can save this one. But I figured, even if it doesn't ever work again (I mean a retailer was selling it for $5.00 for a reason), it would still make a beautiful static display on a shelf. The locomotive, tender, and even the box themselves are in pristine condition.

But, first, she needs a track to run on......


I might just reconnect the EZ track real quick, just to test her.


----------



## jlc41

VegasN, I have plenty of track. If you change your mind let me know. I'd be more than happy to try and get her running.


----------



## VegasN

I will keep you in mind.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

VegasN said:


> Well, hate to add to your suffering, but I *really* could not pass on this......I found this at Westside Trains in the bargain bin for *$5.oo!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any trains this time around, but, seriously, how could I not??
> 
> The guy said it needs some help.


Wow, a J-Class for $5? That's an amazing find, I forget when but I found an old HO 0-4-0 in a parts box at a train store somewhere when I went to the shore once, I forget where and when though. I think it was 1$.


----------



## NAJ

Many Thanks to the TW Equipment Sales and Service Co. based in Indiana for the Crane. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

There you go, that's the perfect place for it!
Enjoy!


----------



## sanepilot

*what does it haul?*

Hi,all.. Gotta 6-1/2 inch flat car with side rails that lay down. What does it haul. Never saw one real or toy train? It is either Lionel or Marx. not marked.

Thanks a bunch,sanepilot


----------



## VegasN

Can't help you on that one.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Many Thanks to the TW Equipment Sales and Service Co. based in Indiana for the Crane. :smilie_daumenpos:


I LOVE THAT TRACK SIDE MAINTENANCE BUILDING!!!!
I saw one at Hobby Town this past week. I came *so* close to getting it, but I said no, I want my N scale turntable......so I didn't get it


----------



## sanepilot

*flat car*

Hey,Vegas... Something or someone is looking after me. Just went up on ebay looking for tinplate. Guess what came up first.I`ll guess I`ll answer my own question. Look at this,LOL










Whatta life,have a great rest of week,sanepilot:smokin:


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> I LOVE THAT TRACK SIDE MAINTENANCE BUILDING!!!!
> I saw one at Hobby Town this past week. I came *so* close to getting it, but I said no, I want my N scale turntable......so I didn't get it


I know the feeling, being on a tight budget I have to wait until I find things at the right price.
Everyday I go to my eBay watch list and say...(To Quote Rubbadubbers)
"If Only"


----------



## VegasN

sanepilot said:


> Hey,Vegas... Something or someone is looking after me. Just went up on ebay looking for tinplate. Guess what came up first.I`ll guess I`ll answer my own question. Look at this,LOL
> 
> View attachment 292090
> 
> 
> 
> Whatta life,have a great rest of week,sanepilot:smokin:


Wow!! What are the odds of that? And to be the first one to pop up?? AND for $10.00 with the barrels........


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I know the feeling, being on a tight budget I have to wait until I find things at the right price.
> Everyday I go to my eBay watch list and say...(To Quote Rubbadubbers)
> "If Only"


IF ONLY we could reverse the money situation......pay hobbies first, then bills get to scrap over what's left...:thumbsup:


----------



## ExONRcarman

*my recent success*

my cheap scores
top pic all new engines, all run but the two on the right end, the rest need a cleaning, then there are the war bonnets on the track from TW. Perfect units!

Second are the dummies

third through fifth the rolling stock lot

and the last but not the least, a missing car from my army set courtesy of old hobo


----------



## NAJ

Nice Haul!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## time warp

Quite a group! The one on the track between the 2 cabeese is an F7 B unit. Does the Midnight Special not run?


----------



## VegasN

Love the army truck!! Good finds.


----------



## ExONRcarman

time warp said:


> Quite a group! The one on the track between the 2 cabeese is an F7 B unit. Does the Midnight Special not run?


the midnight does not run, yet, it humms, jerks when given a push then stops, missing two side frame that cover the pick up wheels. i knew it didnt run when i got it, didnt really need it cause its a different style from the other sharks i have, but i LOVE the paint!


----------



## ExONRcarman

VegasN said:


> IF ONLY we could reverse the money situation......pay hobbies first, then bills get to scrap over what's left...:thumbsup:


Like there would be any left over to scrap! ha


----------



## VegasN

That's true.....trains would take it all and then some.


----------



## VegasN

And on that note.....

It arrived today!!!!


----------



## time warp

There you go! Now you can start getting things together!


----------



## VegasN

Yup!
I decided to go all Atlas. I am getting, small sections at a time, all new Atlas track (decided to dump the EZ track), Atlas rail joiners, and Atlas turntable. Turnouts from here on will more than likely be Atlas as well, but that also depends on what used stuff I come across. I will use my used turnouts before I plunk down the cash for new....

Now I need more lumber.....


----------



## ExONRcarman

*more cheap scores arrived*

I have to say the ebay gods have been good to me as of late.


----------



## ExONRcarman

*Nice*

These came from TW love the caboose and the box! All in great shape


----------



## ExONRcarman

*not so cheap*

This one i had to pay for. but it was brand new in box, still sealed. It is a complete starter set. 1998. collectors edition with 30 years limited warrenty ( so it says on box) im not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## jlc41

Nice set, I like the Goodyear motif.


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> And on that note.....
> 
> It arrived today!!!!


So this is a manual turntable. Is the motor in the other box to make it motorized? How does it know where to index?


----------



## time warp

It self indexes mechanically, stopping at each index point as it rotates.
These things are nearly bullet proof, and will last a lifetime. What it lacks in appearance it makes up for in reliability, and really there is no better turntable made.


----------



## JNXT 7707

ExONRcarman said:


> I have to say the ebay gods have been good to me as of late.


I have an obsession with those chrome Bachmann full domes. BEAUTIFUL.....so shiny


----------



## time warp

Good timing, Jerry! I told exONRcarman that you could probably fill him in on those Bachmann domes.


----------



## Fire21

time warp said:


> It self indexes mechanically, stopping at each index point as it rotates.
> These things are nearly bullet proof, and will last a lifetime. What it lacks in appearance it makes up for in reliability, and really there is no better turntable made.


So I'm still learning here. If the unit is motorized, does it operate from a simple push button which is released when the table reaches the desired index point? If I understand the indexing correctly, it is like a spring-loaded ball bearing that drops into the desired "pocket" to align the table with the track. Is manual operation done by simply turning the table by hand? I can't believe that I didn't know that anyone made a manual turntable! :hah:me


----------



## time warp

It indexes at 15 degree intervals using a Geneva movement, no springs or anything. 
You can hand crank it or add the motor unit which can work from a SLDPDT switch, or an Atlas contrller. Super simple.


----------



## Fire21

Thanks, TW, I appreciate the info. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ExONRcarman

JNXT 7707 said:


> I have an obsession with those chrome Bachmann full domes. BEAUTIFUL.....so shiny


VERY SHINY! the one truck is very stiff on it tho. Ill have to crack it open and see whats what.


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> Thanks, TW, I appreciate the info. :smilie_daumenpos:


Me too......so what switch do I need for it?


----------



## VegasN

ExONRcarman said:


> I have to say the ebay gods have been good to me as of late.



I would have to agree! Love the cabeese train.....what road name is the caboose with the stripe?


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Me too......so what switch do I need for it?


There should be a good instruction sheet enclosed with wring diagrams and other info.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah.......but........what am I supposed to do with _those_??:dunno::laugh:


----------



## tkruger

time warp said:


> It self indexes mechanically, stopping at each index point as it rotates.
> These things are nearly bullet proof, and will last a lifetime. What it lacks in appearance it makes up for in reliability, and really there is no better turntable made.


I have the HO version and it has been very reliable. Only issue is that after 15+ year of use and 3 different layout its gears have desided they want to grind. It has become loud, but for the price and the fact it still works I cannot complain. When I move soon I will just replace that one with the same thing.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Time warp, SLDPDT? Is it a DPDT center off momentary in each thrown position? or just a plain old DPDT slide switch?


----------



## ExONRcarman

VegasN said:


> I would have to agree! Love the cabeese train.....what road name is the caboose with the stripe?


LOL. they all have stripes! if your not just funning me heres a better pic for you


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk said:


> Time warp, SLDPDT? Is it a DPDT center off momentary in each thrown position? or just a plain old DPDT slide switch?


 It has to be a center off toggle, I had Spring Loaded DPDT written. You could use a standard DPDT I guess and put a momentary contact push button in the feed circuit. I am referring to the drive unit. The table rails may require a DPDT as well.

Vegas, can you put up a pic of the wiring diagram sheet?


----------



## Lemonhawk

SL = Spring Loaded. I was thinking that it should be a momentary switch. You keep it turning until it sort of stop at the desired point (the Geneva drive makes it delay at each 15 deg) and you just release the switch.


----------



## time warp

Yes, exactly.


----------



## NAJ

To everyone's nice hauls. :appl:

Here are my recent pickups.


----------



## time warp

The concessions trailer! Yay!


----------



## ExONRcarman

love the trailer!


----------



## Lee Willis

Yes!!! The duo of MTH Premier ATSF 2900s. Santa Fe's final series of Northerns is my absolute favorite loco. Big, powerful and very handsome. These are great running locos withmaybe the best smoke I've seen in any loco, and a really nice sounding whistle. I love the 2900 series not jsut because it is a great loco, but also because I rode in the cab of one in the early 1950s, with my uncle operating it up Raton Pass from Trinidad, Co to Raton, NM.

I posted a review of these locos and more photos on the O-Gauge forum a few days ago.


----------



## time warp

Well Lee, I could offer a general compliment as to the beauty and quality of these obviously fine locomotives, but you already know that! I will say Congratulations!!!:appl:

I like the story of your cab ride, it makes the models that much better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolferz

Haven't been online much due to taking care of the family, but thought I'd share the newest edition I got from Ireland shortly after Christmas. It is a British wwi train.


----------



## time warp

Wolferz said:


> Haven't been online much due to taking care of the family, but thought I'd share the newest edition I got from Ireland shortly after Christmas. It is a British wwi train.


 Your image didn't post


----------



## Wolferz

TW, I opened on a different computer and the picture loaded both in my post and in your reply... I'm not sure how to make it where you can see it? Maybe the photo might be large and take a sec to load? Let me know if you still have problems, or if anyone else has issues seeing it as well?


----------



## norgale

A cab ride on a real 2900 while actually hauling a train has to be a high point in anyone's life. You will never forget your uncle or the train as long as you live. What a great experience that must have been. Nice story.


----------



## IronManStark

Wolferz said:


> TW, I opened on a different computer and the picture loaded both in my post and in your reply... I'm not sure how to make it where you can see it? Maybe the photo might be large and take a sec to load? Let me know if you still have problems, or if anyone else has issues seeing it as well?




I can't see your image as well. It seems to not want to load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk

Make sure the photo is on your computer and not some cloud drive and then the upload can actually work. I can't see the photo either.


----------



## VegasN

tkruger said:


> I have the HO version and it has been very reliable. Only issue is that after 15+ year of use and 3 different layout its gears have desided they want to grind. It has become loud, but for the price and the fact it still works I cannot complain. When I move soon I will just replace that one with the same thing.


Thank you for the personal review. Very encouraging. Hope I get that many years from mine.


----------



## VegasN

ExONRcarman said:


> LOL. they all have stripes! if your not just funning me heres a better pic for you


:laugh: oh shoot, there is a few with stripes.....my bad. It's the one that I think says C363 and Radio.....


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> To everyone's nice hauls. :appl:
> 
> Here are my recent pickups.


Alfonso!! Yay!!


----------



## VegasN

Lee Willis said:


> Yes!!! The duo of MTH Premier ATSF 2900s. Santa Fe's final series of Northerns is my absolute favorite loco. Big, powerful and very handsome. These are great running locos withmaybe the best smoke I've seen in any loco, and a really nice sounding whistle. I love the 2900 series not jsut because it is a great loco, but also because I rode in the cab of one in the early 1950s, with my uncle operating it up Raton Pass from Trinidad, Co to Raton, NM.
> 
> I posted a review of these locos and more photos on the O-Gauge forum a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 293993


Beautiful


----------



## VegasN

Nope, no pic for me either. Just a small icon of a comp with an X on the screen. Even Cortana didn't find anything either.


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> :laugh: oh shoot, there is a few with stripes.....my bad. It's the one that I think says C363 and Radio.....


 That was my "can't give it away" Silver Series Erie Lackawanna caboose. Metal wheels too! It has a good home now!


----------



## NAJ

This was a throw in from the eBay seller because he did not ship right away.
Other than a missing truck it had all of the stuff everybody wants (except me), metal wheels, body mounted Kadee couplers.
None of that works on my layout so I placed the body on my BN boxcar chassis so now it has truck mounted horn hook couplers and plastic wheels but works on my layout and looks much nicer (IMO) than the "Green" BN.


----------



## VegasN

Hopefully, if I can get my BN RS11 fixed, I'll be building a BN consist.......IF......


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Hopefully, if I can get my BN RS11 fixed, I'll be building a BN consist.......IF......


In green?


----------



## sanepilot

*new rebuild*

Hi,all.. Got my barrel car done.

Thanks,for looking,sanepilot


----------



## Fire21

DON'T TOUCH IT! IT'S *POISON! *

Looks good, sanepilot.


----------



## ExONRcarman

love it


----------



## VegasN

Very cool!! Looks very dangerous, but cool.


----------



## sjm9911

Cool sain! You just gave me an idea to downsize my Halloween decorations to train size for a toxic waste dump! .........


----------



## sjm9911

Ok the idea is to downsize this for a load. Use the cheapo battery power lights. And find a suitable barrel, or make a crash scene with tankers.






just the barrels and toxic waste. Thanks sain.


----------



## VegasN

Hmmm?? I have a couple of tankers that are split on the sides......now you all got me thinking....


----------



## sjm9911

Spray foam on plastic so it can be removed. Lights underneath( in the foam) for a glow. Foam comes in red and yellow. It's a cool idea.....scares the hell out of the kids on Halloween!


----------



## FTWingRiders

Picked up an early AHM Pennsylvania set for my M1a Steam.





They seem very light, and might add some .5 oz lead weights. Anybody have a though on how much should I add?


----------



## time warp

Nice one Everett! Twisted, but nice.:laugh:


----------



## time warp

FTWingRiders said:


> Picked up an early AHM Pennsylvania set for my M1a Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem very light, and might add some .5 oz lead weights. Anybody have a though on how much should I add?


 Try PMing JNXT 7707, He could help you with that.


----------



## ExONRcarman

those coaches are very nice!


----------



## JNXT 7707

ExONRcarman said:


> those coaches are very nice!


Those coaches are BEAUTIFUL! :smilie_daumenpos:

Rivarossi/AHM/IHC passenger cars are notorius for being too lightly weighted, or not weighted at all. 

I try to have these cars weigh in at around 6 - 6½ oz total. If there is no weight in the car at all, this means adding 2½ - 3 oz. of weight.

If the car comes with metal wheels, I leave them alone. If not, I will change them out with Intermountain 36" wheelsets. I do this because they roll much better than the all-plastic wheelsets. And in the case of the IHC, the plastic wheelsets on those are junk. 

If you plan on converting to Kadees, use #508 for everything but the RPO, which uses a #505. I find it helps to file down the bottom edge of the car ends to give the Kadee enough vertical play over less-than-perfect trackwork. 

Enjoy!


----------



## VegasN

JNXT 7707 said:


> Those coaches are BEAUTIFUL! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Rivarossi/AHM/IHC passenger cars are notorius for being too lightly weighted, or not weighted at all.
> 
> I try to have these cars weigh in at around 6 - 6½ oz total. If there is no weight in the car at all, this means adding 2½ - 3 oz. of weight.
> 
> If the car comes with metal wheels, I leave them alone. If not, I will change them out with Intermountain 36" wheelsets. I do this because they roll much better than the all-plastic wheelsets. And in the case of the IHC, the plastic wheelsets on those are junk.
> 
> If you plan on converting to Kadees, use #508 for everything but the RPO, which uses a #505. I find it helps to file down the bottom edge of the car ends to give the Kadee enough vertical play over less-than-perfect trackwork.
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow....a regular trainapedia.........impressive!


----------



## FTWingRiders

JNXT 7707 said:


> Those coaches are BEAUTIFUL! :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Rivarossi/AHM/IHC passenger cars are notorius for being too lightly weighted, or not weighted at all.
> 
> I try to have these cars weigh in at around 6 - 6½ oz total. If there is no weight in the car at all, this means adding 2½ - 3 oz. of weight.
> 
> If the car comes with metal wheels, I leave them alone. If not, I will change them out with Intermountain 36" wheelsets. I do this because they roll much better than the all-plastic wheelsets. And in the case of the IHC, the plastic wheelsets on those are junk.
> 
> If you plan on converting to Kadees, use #508 for everything but the RPO, which uses a #505. I find it helps to file down the bottom edge of the car ends to give the Kadee enough vertical play over less-than-perfect trackwork.
> 
> Enjoy!


First.. thanks all for the compliments!!

JNXT.. Thank you so much for the information!! I weighed them, just about 3.06 oz., so about 3oz should put them at good weight. As these are my first cars I'm going to perform surgery on, how hard is it to open up to get the weights inside? The do have the plastics wheels, and wanted to upgrade those..your reply has saved me a lot of searching for solutions. While I'm at it, I should just convert to the Kadee also. 

Hers another picture, I found these cases work very well, as I don't have a home layout yet and need to transport to my club layout. 



Again.. THANK YOU so much for the very helpful information!:worshippy:


----------



## JNXT 7707

FTWingRiders said:


> ...........As these are my first cars I'm going to perform surgery on, how hard is it to open up to get the weights inside? The do have the plastics wheels, and wanted to upgrade those..your reply has saved me a lot of searching for solutions. While I'm at it, I should just convert to the Kadee also.
> 
> Hers another picture, I found these cases work very well, as I don't have a home layout yet and need to transport to my club layout.



Those PRR cars are so classy. They'd look good behind a GG1 as well...or a pair of PAs....or E-units....or.....

They aren't hard to open - the roofs and window glass are all one unit. On the bottom of the cars you will find the tabs - I think 3 to a side. With a small flat screwdriver, gently pry them inward to release. Work slowly and you'll get the feel of it. 

The Kadee conversions are not hard either. The instructions in the packet are pretty complex and may make it sound hard, but it's pretty straightforward. You'll need a #56 drill in a pin vise, a small jeweler's screwdriver and a razor saw or a Dremel with a cut-off disk.

You do have the option of body-mounting the couplers too, some modelers prefer them if they have big, wide curves - but I prefer the truck mounts as they negotiate tighter turns better. 

Any problems just give a shout! I've done so many of these I could probably do it in my sleep :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

They are very classy. Gorgeous!


----------



## ExONRcarman

new to me. needs a pair of five pole motors, but it was sooooo cheap.


----------



## ExONRcarman

*new new new*

brand spanky new. I splurged. box says proto 2000 but the train is marked life like..5 pole, dual flywheel


----------



## FTWingRiders

Nice!!

_LOVE_ the lines on that C&O!!! What model is that UP? Looks like one a guy at the club runs.


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff!


----------



## tkruger

ExONRcarman said:


> brand spanky new. I splurged. box says proto 2000 but the train is marked life like..5 pole, dual flywheel


The original Proto 2000 I think where made by Life Like. That was the time that Walthers bought them. LL tried to start a high end and Proto was the result.

I have bought Walther's Mainline Alcos and they are stamped Life Like also.


----------



## tkruger

ExONRcarman said:


> new to me. needs a pair of five pole motors, but it was sooooo cheap.


Is that the Athearn dual motor one? I have three of them for different roads. They can pull long strings of cars without any issue. I just converted the dual motor one to DCC.


----------



## ExONRcarman

tkruger said:


> Is that the Athearn dual motor one? I have three of them for different roads. They can pull long strings of cars without any issue. I just converted the dual motor one to DCC.


It is a dual motor. now. the guy i bought it from converted it from a single to a dual. conversion was done well tho. this unit has a ton of miles on it. the original motor has almost been worn thru on the communicator from the brushes. I mean ive never seen anything like this on an electrical motor. its half dead. so i need to find some motors for it to bring it back to life., but man i tell you i cant get over the weight or size of this thing. its a monster.
If you have several, can you tell me, am i missing doors or something on the engine compartment?


----------



## JNXT 7707

ExONRcarman said:


> If you have several, can you tell me, am i missing doors or something on the engine compartment?


If you are talking about the open gap in the middle, that is the way those locomotives were.


----------



## ExONRcarman

JNXT 7707 said:


> If you are talking about the open gap in the middle, that is the way those locomotives were.


cool. thanks


----------



## NAJ

ExONRcarman said:


> new to me. needs a pair of five pole motors, but it was sooooo cheap.


Any plans for a layout yet or are things still on hold?


----------



## ExONRcarman

NAJ said:


> Any plans for a layout yet or are things still on hold?


 I have the plans all drawn up. i am relocating to another part of my company wich includes a move to another town nearby. I'm patiently waiting for the transfer to become final. Should be mid may. until then im on the kitchen table.


----------



## VegasN

Just around the corner.


----------



## jlc41

Just got this. Nice kit.


----------



## ExONRcarman

amazing crane my friend!


----------



## VegasN

That is really cool!!


----------



## NAJ

That Is Nice, Lovin It!!!


----------



## jlc41

Thanks guy's.


----------



## JNXT 7707

I suddenly need one of those :laugh:


----------



## ExONRcarman

JNXT 7707 said:


> I suddenly need one of those :laugh:


me too lol


----------



## VegasN

I know right??


----------



## jlc41

It's amazing how that happens.


----------



## VegasN

Who would have thunk.............model parts are contagious!


----------



## flyboy2610

FTWingRiders said:


> Nice!!
> 
> _LOVE_ the lines on that C&O!!! What model is that UP? Looks like one a guy at the club runs.



That is the Union Pacific's DDA40X, their diesel equivalent to the Big Boy steam locomotive.


----------



## NAJ

I live on the east coast but there is something about the UP colors that draws me in like a moth to light.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Who would have thunk.............model parts are contagious!


I keep reading this thread and bought more stuff, should be here sometime next week but I have stuff shipped to my Son's so if it arrives I will not get it until the weekend then will not do anything with it until the following week.


----------



## ExONRcarman

*more cheap scores arrived*

these ones i got from another member on this forum, ecept the caboose, youve seen that one here already


----------



## ExONRcarman

*more cheap scores arrived*

i love the onr cars! especially considering thats the rail road im going to modle


----------



## NAJ

Nice Haul!!!

Are you going to run out of room on your table?

When you finally get to build your layout will all of the trains you have accumulated be used or will some be in storage?

Also since I do not remember...
Do you have a theme planned for your layout or just an assembly of what you like?
Did you acquire any buildings or structures or just trains?


----------



## PhillipL

ExONRcarman said:


> these ones i got from another member on this forum, ecept the caboose, youve seen that one here already


That is a really nice UP locomotive!


----------



## jlc41

ExONRcarman, nice array of everything. You are going to be a busy guy.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> I keep reading this thread and bought more stuff, should be here sometime next week but I have stuff shipped to my Son's so if it arrives I will not get it until the weekend then will not do anything with it until the following week.


l feel ya. I received my turntable weeks ago, still haven't got it set up yet, don't even have the extension behind it built yet. Still working on getting the layouts out of the old train room.hwell:


----------



## RonthePirate

Has anyone seen the number of this page?

The Devil made me do it.


----------



## VegasN

RonthePirate said:


> Has anyone seen the number of this page?
> 
> The Devil made me do it.


Haha! I saw that. Hey, what ever it takes to get you to visit


----------



## RonthePirate

So busy with my site. I took over Editor of our magazine.
That wasn't a mistake, but hoo boy! Talk about a work load.

Hey, let me post the new pics I took.
I'm gonna put them in my old thread, "Birth of a Train Nation"
You'll see it down below.
I got the new main line in,


----------



## jlc41

Uhh, don't see anything????


----------



## ExONRcarman

NAJ said:


> Nice Haul!!!
> 
> Are you going to run out of room on your table?
> 
> When you finally get to build your layout will all of the trains you have accumulated be used or will some be in storage?
> 
> Also since I do not remember...
> Do you have a theme planned for your layout or just an assembly of what you like?
> Did you acquire any buildings or structures or just trains?


thanks naj. mine going to be huge. i will use all. i have some building collected already nothing special, im working on a deal right now for a large lot of scenery stuff, see Sandys log for my railroad description


----------



## VegasN

Sandys log??


----------



## ExONRcarman

in union station its my thread that i use to flap my gums


----------



## flyboy2610

I bought some 18" plastic tubing tubing to make a conduit for a turnout control wire that has to pass underneath another set of tracks.
I also bought 6 Model Power cars (2 each gondolas, reefers, and 40' box cars). I also bought a plastic Curtiss Jenny biplane. It may be a bit big for HO scale, but I plan to suspend it from a shelf over the north side of the layout. If there's nothing nearby to compare it against, it should fit in just fine!
The tubing I brought straight into the house. The rest is still out in my van, in a locked compartment under the passenger seat, awaiting an opportune smuggling moment.
Knowhutimean, Vern?


----------



## dsertdog56

Went to the train show in Bixby, Oklahoma. Place was packed and if you needed cars, buildings, or locomotives you may have found them. I was looking for small parts. 
I didn't take a lot of money and Okies haven't figured out they need credit card machines at these things yet. Thank goodness! 
However I scored 2 DPM buildings for 20 bucks, he was asking 15 each.
My lady and I had a great time.


----------



## ExONRcarman

always feels good to walk away with a bargin


----------



## ExONRcarman

*Its me again margeret*

this was a lot that ran a bit more than i wanted but i really wanted the yellow loco. never seen one and thought it would look awesome pulling my older passenger cars.ya look what happens when someone doesnt take care and package things very well :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## ExONRcarman

So with the help of time warp i was finally able to track down not one but two of these little beauties for less than 15$ each!


----------



## dialed in

ExONRcarman said:


> i love the onr cars! especially considering thats the rail road im going to modle


There's been quite a few deals to be had in the last little while on ebay for ONR stuff. Did you just pickup those flat cars in a 2 pack?


----------



## DennyM

ExONRcarman said:


> always feels good to walk away with a bargin


I walked away from buying a mint condition PW tender the matches my PW 2037 2-6-4 at York year before last because I didn't like the guys attitude. It was a decent price too.


----------



## ExONRcarman

dialed in said:


> There's been quite a few deals to be had in the last little while on ebay for ONR stuff. Did you just pickup those flat cars in a 2 pack?


i did! walthers gold series


----------



## dialed in

ExONRcarman said:


> i did! walthers gold series


Ha! I saw those and almost threw my hat in the ring for them but i found a huge set of intermodal cars and containers i just had to have. I'll post a pic as soon as they arrive. You got a good deal though! They are like 40$ ea new!


----------



## ExONRcarman

dialed in said:


> Ha! I saw those and almost threw my hat in the ring for them but i found a huge set of intermodal cars and containers i just had to have. I'll post a pic as soon as they arrive. You got a good deal though! They are like 40$ ea new!


I sure did! and i was thinking the same on those intermodels! ha! we both got what we wanted


----------



## VegasN

ONR; Oh that sucks!! Now you have to find a donor frame. I would message the guy, or review his shipping practices.


----------



## VegasN

ExONRcarman said:


> So with the help of time warp i was finally able to track down not one but two of these little beauties for less than 15$ each!


Those are really nice looking!! Now that is more Santa Fe stuff I would get......


----------



## NAJ




----------



## time warp

ExONRcarman said:


> So with the help of time warp i was finally able to track down not one but two of these little beauties for less than 15$ each!


 Nice on the 2 RS units. Too bad about the yellow KM, those are very sought after and hard to get. What a shame.


----------



## time warp

NAJ said:


>


 Nice group of detail items NAJ. You have quite a few citizens too paint now.


----------



## VegasN

Excellent details haul NAJ!! I see a lot of fun in those packages!


----------



## flyboy2610

NAJ, Before you start painting those figures run down to Harbor Freight and get a lighted magnifier.
http://www.harborfreight.com/desktop-magnifying-lamp-60642.html

Most of the reviews (except 1) are 3-5 stars. I have one and have been quite pleased with it. I don't use it for extended periods of time, but it works pretty well, and for the price you can't beat it. It's a real eye saver! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Good idea.....I may grab one of those next pay. I got one of those small helping hands ones with no light and the little clips......not real happy with it. Too small.


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> Good idea.....I may grab one of those next pay. I got one of those small helping hands ones with no light and the little clips......not real happy with it. Too small.


Me too, just recently got one.


----------



## VegasN

That be the one. I mean, it's better than nothing, but, for me it is a bit too small, and not balanced very well. Has a tendency to tip forward.


----------



## VegasN

My wife and daughter took me to a place called "The Toy Box" in one of the malls here. Lo and behold, they had trains! Everything on the shelves were 30% off. It was all pretty much Lionel O scale sets. Then, I kept looking up......and up.....and at the very top, was two of these....










One was UP and one was BNSF. At 30% off, made the set $132. So I grabbed it. I almost got the UP one, but thought, "I don't have anything BNSF".....so.....

Glad I did now, it is a beautiful locomotive.....very good quality train.


----------



## NAJ

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Magic

Nice looking loco Vegas and some nice Athearn cars as well.
Vegas, hasn't meet a loco he didn't like, or buy.

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Nice buy, they makem so you can't resist.
Well I must have been a good boy. This is what Peter Rabbit left at my house. BLI USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2 Rock Island


----------



## ebtnut

Sorry, no pic, but my most recent acquistion was the Bachmann version of the USRA Light Mike. Runs very well and the sound is decent. Saving my pennies to get the new USRA Light Pacific as well.


----------



## VegasN

Magic said:


> Nice looking loco Vegas and some nice Athearn cars as well.
> Vegas, hasn't meet a loco he didn't like, or buy.
> 
> Magic


I am very happy with it. Looks beautiful, runs beautiful, and is quiet. Very glad I got it.
And that is only partially true......I am beginning to get pretty darn sick of Santa Fe F Units.......
In fact, there is someone here in town desperately trying to sell a locomotive and three or four cars for only $20. I didn't get it because it's a SF F Unit.......but.......now that I think about it......I only have one N scale F unit..........could lash them.......hmmmmmm??????
look what you did.......


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> Nice buy, they makem so you can't resist.
> Well I must have been a good boy. This is what Peter Rabbit left at my house. BLI USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2 Rock Island
> View attachment 300706


Oh wow!! I think I want your Easter Bunny........


----------



## jlc41

ebtnut, am glad your happy with the Bachmann. The BLI is a replacement for the Bachmann I sent back. It ran terrible and the wheels were pitted. The BLI on the other hand is a beauty and runs unbelievable and pulls great.


----------



## IronManStark

jlc41 said:


> Nice buy, they makem so you can't resist.
> Well I must have been a good boy. This is what Peter Rabbit left at my house. BLI USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2 Rock Island
> View attachment 300706




Love it!! I know I enjoy my rivarossi mikado 2-8-2! I just repainted it to my C&O line. I also re powered it with a spectrum motor that made it run smoothly & quite! 
I just have a soft spot for the ol' rivarossi steamers! Lol


----------



## DennyM

jlc41 said:


> Nice buy, they makem so you can't resist.
> Well I must have been a good boy. This is what Peter Rabbit left at my house. BLI USRA Light Mikado 2-8-2 Rock Island
> View attachment 300706


That is really nice. Mikado's are my favorite steamers........next to a Berkshire.


----------



## jlc41

I am enjoying it. I hooked her up to my 32 car drag (that's all the cars I have) pulls no problem, handles my 2% grade like it's not there. Very happy with it.


----------



## VegasN

32 car drag?? Dang.....I'm biting my nails at 8........


----------



## IronManStark

VegasN said:


> 32 car drag?? Dang.....I'm biting my nails at 8........




Lol!!! The only time I run just 8 cars is when my berkshire is pulling my heavyweights with lights & interiors! 
Most of my freights are 15-45 cars. 
15 only because my little 0-3-0 switcher doesn't like to pull more than that through the curves in the yard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Someday "Tony".........Someday


----------



## IronManStark

VegasN said:


> Someday "Tony".........Someday




Lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Got an email from Harbor Freight and they had this on sale for $40! The connector set was not on sale, but Harbor Freight is smart ya see.......they put a full set of connectors with a drawer organizer RIGHT NEXT to the wire set........knowing full well you are going to see that and say "That would look really nice on my shelf next to the wires. And it would be every connector I would need." (knowing it probably won't be) Evil geniuses Harbor Freight is......


----------



## Genetk44

My latest acquisition. A Rapido DCC HO scale,sound-equipped RDC in CNR green delivery scheme colours.


----------



## NAJ

Very Nice!!!

Is that your layout?
The landscaping looks amazing.


----------



## VegasN

That is really very cool!! And I agree, that landscaping is fantastic.


----------



## ExONRcarman

fantastic everything north of chaos!


----------



## VegasN

Hey, ONR, you got my PM right?


----------



## JNXT 7707

New from last week's train show:


----------



## NAJ

JNXT 7707 said:


> New from last week's train show:


I am not into steam loco's so what is that?


----------



## Genetk44

Thanks guys...I don't have room for a full size layout...its just a small 6ft x 1ft shunting/switching layout. It'll give me a 20-40 minute of shunting/switching running depending how I set it up. It also gives me a place to run-in locos and do some decoder programming.


----------



## NAJ

Genetk44 said:


> Thanks guys...I don't have room for a full size layout...its just a small 6ft x 1ft shunting/switching layout. It'll give me a 20-40 minute of shunting/switching running depending how I set it up. It also gives me a place to run-in locos and do some decoder programming.


Doesn't matter how small, it still looks great.
Any pics of the entire 6' x 1'?


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice looking streamlined steamer. Back in the 50's that is what I was hoping was going to take me from Fostoria to Toledo, instead it was an old 4-4-0 modern American. I fell asleep so after we started and remember nothing of the actual trip. I think it was the last steamer run,


----------



## Genetk44

NAJ said:


> Doesn't matter how small, it still looks great.
> Any pics of the entire 6' x 1'?


I don't mind small...I actually like smaller layouts.

This is the full layout...I'll see if I can find a better pic


----------



## VegasN

NAJ that is a gorgeous streamliner!! Looks very close to the NYC Mercury. Beautiful.

Genetk44, that is a very nice looking switching layout. Very realistic.


----------



## NAJ

Genetk44 said:


> I don't mind small...I actually like smaller layouts.
> 
> This is the full layout...I'll see if I can find a better pic
> 
> View attachment 301689


Looks Great!!! :smilie_daumenpos:



VegasN said:


> NAJ that is a gorgeous streamliner!! Looks very close to the NYC Mercury. Beautiful.


Not my "streamliner", belongs to "JNXT 7707".
I was wondering what it was, thought I saw one of those in an old "Looney Tunes" cartoon.


----------



## dialed in

Just got this in the mail! Other stuff got a few weeks back. The rdc is just awesome! I'm having ALOT of trouble with wheel slip with it though. Anyone else running one from rapido?


----------



## time warp

Genetk44 said:


> I don't mind small...I actually like smaller layouts.
> 
> This is the full layout...I'll see if I can find a better pic
> 
> View attachment 301689


 Always good to hear from you and see your work G. That RDC is dandy.


----------



## VegasN

Sorry jnxt, saw it on NAJ's post, guess I didn't realize the grey background on that portion of his post indicates quoting. (can't even blame being a newbie) So jnxt, you have a beautiful Streamliner. I didn't really know anything about streamliners, until I came across a pic of the NYC Mercury, which yours looks very very similar too. 
Love the Streamliners now!!


----------



## ExONRcarman

dialed, man you got some beuty cars there! those grain cars oh wow, cn, and i love the sos car lol


----------



## dialed in

ExONRcarman said:


> dialed, man you got some beuty cars there! those grain cars oh wow, cn, and i love the sos car lol



Thanks! As soon as I got a bit more space I'll post one of my whole intermodal fleet!


----------



## Genetk44

Dialed...your getting wheel-slip with the RDC?? Are you sure?


----------



## dialed in

Genetk44 said:


> Dialed...your getting wheel-slip with the RDC?? Are you sure?


Yes, it the strangest thing. Everything seems to work perfectly- except the wheel slip issue. I can't understand it, all my track is new altas code 83 flex and non of my other locos have an issue. It will move slowly if i nudge it along but wont go itself for any length. Do you have one?? Any suggestions??


----------



## Genetk44

dialed in said:


> Yes, it the strangest thing. Everything seems to work perfectly- except the wheel slip issue. I can't understand it, all my track is new altas code 83 flex and non of my other locos have an issue. It will move slowly if i nudge it along but wont go itself for any length. Do you have one?? Any suggestions??


Hmm...I just got one and I've only run it on my short shunting plank with no problems. I also ran it on my rolling-road in both directions for an hour again with no problems. I'm taking it to the club tomorrow to run it on a nice long length of track.

At this time the only thing I can suggest is really take a very very very close look at the wheels,acles and trucks...see if anything is gumming them up...or is something on the bottom of the model catching on the track,ties or ballast???


----------



## Don F

Bench test it by laying it on its back, and hook two leads to the wheels, and see if it runs freely. Seems like it may be bound up, possibly a locked or tight gear issue?
Don


----------



## Fire21

Don F said:


> Bench test it by laying it on its back, and hook two leads to the wheels, and see if it runs freely. Seems like it may be bound up, possibly a locked or tight gear issue?
> Don


Seems to me that if the wheels are slipping, then there's something dragging, holding the car back. I can't imagine what it would be, but it sure doesn't seem like a gear issue to me.


----------



## Don F

Fire21 said:


> Seems to me that if the wheels are slipping, then there's something dragging, holding the car back. I can't imagine what it would be, but it sure doesn't seem like a gear issue to me.


It could be just the opposite, gears not meshing properly?
Don


----------



## Fire21

Don F said:


> It could be just the opposite, gears not meshing properly?
> Don


I guess if one set of wheels was driving and the other was locked because of improper alignment, that might cause it. I hadn't thought of it in that regard. :hah:me


----------



## dialed in

Thanks for the input guys, I'll check that out whenever i get home tonight. I couldn't see anything catching but i'll check it for sure. And i'll bench test it as described too


----------



## dialed in

Found my problem. Bench tested it a few minutes ago and one of the motors appears to be non responsive. Well, either the motor or a gear issue, but i dont even hear the hum of the motor on that end so i'm guessing motor. Electrical pickup on both ends is working though. Guess i'll give rapido a call on monday and see what they say


----------



## Don F

dialed in said:


> Found my problem. Bench tested it a few minutes ago and one of the motors appears to be non responsive. Well, either the motor or a gear issue, but i dont even hear the hum of the motor on that end so i'm guessing motor. Electrical pickup on both ends is working though. Guess i'll give rapido a call on monday and see what they say


Check all wiring connections. Cold solder or a broken wire is sometimes the cause. 
Don


----------



## Fire21

Congratulations on finding that, dialed in. We do get by with a little help from our friends!


----------



## ebtnut

To answer NAJ's question directly, the streamlined steamer is the NYC's Dreyfus-designed Twentieth Century Limited J-3a Hudson. I belive the model is from Rivarossi.


----------



## NAJ

ebtnut said:


> To answer NAJ's question directly, the streamlined steamer is the NYC's Dreyfus-designed Twentieth Century Limited J-3a Hudson. I believe the model is from Rivarossi.


Thank You


----------



## dialed in

Little update with my new RDC: emailed rapido Saturday evening with my problem. Had a response by Sunday morning and after a bit of back and forth he told me to send it to their Ontario location for repair. I'm very surprised and impressed with the level of customer support, not just that it was a weekend, but also Easter weekend. Are all manufacturers this helpful?


----------



## VegasN

I doubt it.


----------



## jlc41

dialed in, glad you got it sorted. Nice loco, I also like the streamliner.


----------



## flyboy2610

I picked up the Walthers stockyards kit yesterday. I already have the Champion packing plant and the icing platform.
The directions for this kit are skimpy at best! They consist of a diagram with part numbers, and that's about it. Not real impressed by THAT!
https://www.walthers.com/stock-yards-2-pens-kit-9-x-7-quot-22-9-x-17-8cm


----------



## long_haired_david

The instructions are here:
https://www.walthers.com/fileuploader/download/download/?d=0&file=attachments/09330000003047.pdf
and the footprint layout is here:
https://www.walthers.com/fileuploader/download/download/?d=0&file=attachments/09330000003047_fp.jpg
David


----------



## flyboy2610

Thanks, David! I have that instruction sheet, came with the kit. Not much there but a diagram and part numbers, is there?


----------



## NAJ

Remember the days of Aurora, Revell, Monogram, etc. and they would take you by the hand and lead you step by step through the assembly process...???

"Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end..."


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Remember the days of Aurora, Revell, Monogram, etc. and they would take you by the hand and lead you step by step through the assembly process...???
> 
> "Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end..."


OMG! I used to love the old car models. Used to blow them up with M80's (when you could still get them). Sure wish I had some of those old models now. Had no idea what I was destroying back then. (original 1977 Star Wars models too)
Oh, geez, I forgot about that song......


----------



## NAJ

SHE ARRIVED!!!
The PRIDE of the fleet!!!


----------



## time warp

:appl::appl::thumbsup:


----------



## ExONRcarman

very nice gp 38!


----------



## NAJ

time warp said:


> :appl::appl::thumbsup:





ExONRcarman said:


> very nice gp 38!


Thank You.

Same train that runs 5 minutes from work and home.
(different road numbers but still an NS GP38-2)

The pics I found of #5616 show it runs mainly in Central/North Jersey, New York and Pennsylvania and I am in the Southern part of the state. (Just Outside Phila.)


----------



## VegasN

Motown Philly back again......sorry....

Very Nice looking NS there buddy. Even though they don't run around here, I still like the way they look, so I do want to get one. 
I love my GP28-2 (N scale though). Been running good since I got her. She has developed a loud noise though after a few minutes of running. 
Can't wait to see your new baby put to work.....


----------



## jlc41

NAJ, me thinks that blank table you so nicely cleaned up may be wanting some attention, i.e more layout.  Nice loco btw.
Also glad to see TW chiming in.


----------



## IronManStark

so we just added my daughters favorite train to dads track! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Thomas!! I actually wouldn't mind getting an N Scale Thomas train.


----------



## NAJ

Thomas always seems to find a way to get in trouble so keep an eye out.


----------



## IronManStark

I actually have a extra thomas that I got with the auction. I'm not sure what to do with yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

NAJ said:


> Thomas always seems to find a way to get in trouble so keep an eye out.




So far I cleaned him up. His wheels where a bit dirt with his age. Oiled up his motor. Hooked up Annie & Clarabelle. So far he is the best running on my steel tracks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAJ

IronManStark said:


> So far I cleaned him up. His wheels where a bit dirt with his age. Oiled up his motor. Hooked up Annie & Clarabelle. So far he is the best running on my steel tracks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Nice. What scale is he? I've seen a TON (or tonne depending on where you are reading this) of those toy wooden Thomas sets on CL here in town. Not really interested in those.


----------



## IronManStark

Ho scale. It would be the bachmann Thomas. If you are interested PM me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

Just got done with some new buildings for my rails. That's about it for new stuff. Now it's time to just work on the landscape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genetk44

Recieved this last week....Bachmann 44-Ton diesel with ESU DCC sound decoder and stay-alive circuit.


----------



## time warp

Very nice G!:thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ

IronManStark said:


> Just got done with some new buildings for my rails. That's about it for new stuff. Now it's time to just work on the landscape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the buildings in your other thread and I also think the Dark Blue looks Very Good.



Genetk44 said:


> Recieved this last week....Bachmann 44-Ton diesel with ESU DCC sound decoder and stay-alive circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/XsmINbT6Dbc
> 
> https://youtu.be/pJsa4ovMfwM


Very Nice!!!


----------



## VegasN

IronManStark said:


> Just got done with some new buildings for my rails. That's about it for new stuff. Now it's time to just work on the landscape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some gorgeous buildings!! I LOVE all the blue!

I haven't forgotten to PM you, just been busy.....

Are you running Bachmann EZ Track with Kato turnouts?


----------



## VegasN

Nice little switcher there G!! I'll be in the market for a couple of those, DC in N scale hopefully soon, but, probably not real soon.
Of course, they won't have that really cool diesel start up, or cool horn sound.......that is seriously way cool!!


----------



## DennyM

I was at the Gilmore Car Museum in Hickory Corners, MI (don't laugh, it's a huge place and they need a lot of property) with a friend that came in town for a visit. I bought a Studebaker Golden Hawk 1:43 car from 1958 and put it on my layout.


----------



## IronManStark

VegasN said:


> Those are some gorgeous buildings!! I LOVE all the blue!
> 
> I haven't forgotten to PM you, just been busy.....
> 
> Are you running Bachmann EZ Track with Kato turnouts?




No it is all bachmann ez track. 
Don't worry about being busy. I have a 2 year old. Time is never something I have a lot of lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

DennyM, very nice model, my Dad had a Studebaker. Not a Hawk but it was a neat car.


----------



## DennyM

jlc41 said:


> DennyM, very nice model, my Dad had a Studebaker. Not a Hawk but it was a neat car.


Back in 2001 I drove a horse carriages on Michigan Ave in Chicago. Two of the carriages I drove were made by Studebaker and were over 100 years old. So I can say I drove a Studebaker, just not the car.


----------



## Chet

Like the Studebaker. I am a fan of them. My latest addition is a Studebaker, but in HO scale.


----------



## VegasN

Very nice looking cars guys!! I don't think I want any of the hollow shell cars.....I do have a bunch, but I'll just use them for measuring, and temporary fillers. I eventually want all my cars to be the more realistic ones like these.


----------



## flyboy2610

Chet said:


> Like the Studebaker. I am a fan of them.


So is Fozzie.


----------



## Ko Improbable

I got a lot of new things, today. Technically, I got some new things a couple of days ago, too, but they weren't what I had been waiting eagerly for.

No pictures, sorry, but I got an RS-3 and Ge 70-tonner from Bachmann, some various rolling stock to get me started, and a couple of cabooses. Also got the first big batch of track to start the layout with.

I was actually rather surprised that the Atlas, Bachmann, and Bluford cars all seem to couple together just fine. The only cars I've gotten that don't, are some older Bachmann Old Time passenger cars, and they won't even couple to each other unless I lift a truck. So, I only seem to need to replace four couplers.

I was rather disappointed to find that the Bluford open topped hoppers have fixed loads. I was rather hoping to be able to remove the loads without having to take the car off the track. Cest la vie.


----------



## Ed.James

Love those Studebakers! Been a fan of them since I built my first "Double Whammy" 1/25th model back in the 60's. I've owned several real Stude cars and trucks over the years,my favorites are the 53-54 coupes and hardtops. At present all I have are 1/25th scale kits I have collected. Would love to find some for the grandsons layout.

Haven't bought any new locomotives or rolling stock but just got in an order from Model Train Stuff including a copy of the Atlas wiring book,track pins,NMRA HO gauge,Kadee coupler gauge and a wire stripper.


----------



## DennyM

I picked up a Menards O gauge Norfolk & Southern flatcar with a Continental Trailways bus.


----------



## mopac

I really should not look at this thread. It makes me want to get me some new stuff.
I just don't need anything. I have been good so far this year. A first I think. Last thing
I bought was a HO big boy, a Christmas present from me to me. Well maybe a lionel
Mikado from Bob S and some menards cars. Those were either early this year or late last year. Locomotives, I have plenty. Over 130 HO locos. Most are good stuff. At least 5
N scale locos and 3 O scale locos. How many can you run at one time? It is nice to be happy with your collection.

Rolling stock, got plenty. Over 500 HO cars. Oh, and I have one S pacific. And, 3 G scale locos.

Yes, I like model trains.


----------



## mopac

Here is a pic of my newest big boy. I have 3. I love articulated
locos.


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> I picked up a Menards O gauge Norfolk & Southern flatcar with a Continental Trailways bus.
> 
> View attachment 310930


Love that!!


----------



## VegasN

mopac said:


> Here is a pic of my newest big boy. I have 3. I love articulated
> locos.


Beautiful!


----------



## DennyM

mopac said:


> Here is a pic of my newest big boy. I have 3. I love articulated
> locos.


That is a good looking engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the comments on my newest big boy #4014. It is a rivarossi,as my other
2 big boys #4005 and #4007. Supposedly athearn and BLI are better detailed. This 
one looks fine to me and a whole lot cheaper. It runs so smooth. Dcc and esu lok sound.
I got a great deal on it from VCR hobbies. $299.00 with free shipping. Other brands are
over $500. Other articulated I have are BLI N & W class A #1218 and a BLI N & W Y6B #2200. #2200 was the very last steam engine built for a class 1 railroad. I got #1218 and #2200 BLI locos for right at $300 each.
Again, great deals. $300 is about what you pay for much smaller BLI steam engines. I wait till I come across a deal
then jump in.


----------



## flyboy2610

I picked up 2 packages of Woodland Scenics HO scale road crossings.
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Woodland-Scenics-HO-C1147-Wood-Grade-Crossing-p/woo-c1147.htm

Needed a way for trucks to get to the packing plant and stockyards. These will do it. I may have to get a couple more packs, but two was all my LHS had.


----------



## VegasN

Went picking through CL today.....found these, plus an MRC RailPower 1370 controller, and three packs of EZ Track for $55......


----------



## VegasN

The F Unit, is a Bachmann, and runs like one. The Double Header Life-Like SF GP38, does not run...(


----------



## NAJ

Liking the two closed hoppers.

You now have an Arco Oil Storage Tank that is in need of repair, just like mine, looking forward to seeing the repair crews in action.


----------



## IronManStark

Why is it when I look through CL in my area all I ever see is junk cars , or women looks for men?? Lmao!! 
Nice finds bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Thanks, this was a little more than I usually spend, but, I wanted the closed hoppers, and the locomotives.....and the rolling stock and the MofW UP cars......

Don't know anything about the MRC RailPower 1370 controller. Haven't tested that yet, and I certainly didn't need (or want) the EZ Track........

But, I have something new I'm getting today........I'll show you when I have it in my hand......(of course, it's probably only exciting to me)


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> Liking the two closed hoppers.
> 
> You now have an Arco Oil Storage Tank that is in need of repair, just like mine, looking forward to seeing the repair crews in action.


Yeah, me too.......just need to get a maintenance crew.......


----------



## NAJ

Took me a few month's after the storm damage before work crews and supplies arrived on the scene, probably insurance company politics and paperwork.


----------



## VegasN

Insurance????..........shoot.....knew we were forgetting something..........


----------



## VegasN

This is what I got yesterday that I was excited about...











A little disappointing, but I think that was my fault. I had too high of expectations for a Bachmann locomotive. I should have known better. It does run (it's new), but it does run like a Bachmann.......


----------



## DennyM

Looks good VegasN. I've never run an HO Bachmann just O gauge WBB and was never disappointed.


----------



## IronManStark

I run nothing other than bachmann or rivarossi. With that said most of my rivarossi's have bachmann motors in them. 
I have had nothing but the best of luck with them. My older spectrum locos are a little noisy, but my new ones are smooth & quite. My rolling stock makes more noise! Lol 
I'm even running them on ez track! Some of it is still the steel track! 
Again no real problems with the locos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

VegasN said:


> A little disappointing, but I think that was my fault. I had too high of expectations for a Bachmann locomotive. I should have known better. It does run (it's new), but it does run like a Bachmann.......


Well, what did you expect it to run like?


----------



## IronManStark

So it's not new ... yet it is. I had some old passenger cars laying around. So I made a CSX business train. Well sorta..
I know I used heavy weights instead of streamliners, but like I said I had them laying around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

Looks good to me IronManStark.


----------



## IronManStark

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Beautiful CSX train IMS!! Love passenger trains, love CSX.......excellent train!


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, all my Bachmann stuff is older standard DC. I don't have any HO Bachmann locomotives, so I can't speak for those.
Also, in all fairness, 2 of my Bachmanns are from their cheaper starter sets. As for what I was expecting it to run like? Was hoping it was at least as good as the new Athearn HO GP38 I just got. Maybe it's just HO in general is a little better quality? 
Now, my Katos.......I really can't say enough how pleased I am with all the Kato products I have or have had.
But, I'm over it (sort of). I just think I will stick to Kato, Trix (even though they are noisy too). I wouldn't mind trying a Rivarossi (I have a couple of Milwaukee Road passenger cars, VERY happy with those), and an Athearn in N scale. Also wouldn't mind trying a Bachmann Spectrum Locomotive, or a Broadway Limited.


----------



## IronManStark

When you want a nice looking steamer in HO for fairly cheap. I found a rivarossi with a bachmann spectrum motor runs great! 
A bachmann berkshire will run you around $150-$200 
A used rivarossi will run you $30-$75 
You snag up a rivarossi for $50 then grab a spectrum motor for $20. Then a driveshaft kit for $7. 
A little cutting & some glue. 
You got a great running steamer with all kinds of power. 
My rivarossi steamers when I got them ran loud! Fast! ..... and very jumpy! 
I cleaned them good. That fixed the jumpy running, but the motors are a high rpm& torque. Before they would move a lot of cars (20) they would wheel spin like crazy. Even with traction tires replaced. 
The deep flanged wheels work great on the EZ track of mine. 
I loved the way my rivarossi steamers look. I just never cared for the motors in them. 
Now I can't speak for the newer red box rivarossi locos. I hear they are a bit better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, I plan on getting more into the workings of the locomotives. Take one of my dead ones apart and see what I can do. But, I really need to get a few things finished up first.


----------



## IronManStark

Oh I can understand that!! I'm still working on getting potatoes planted! Lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark

I had a coworker give me a old box of trains about 3 years ago. I was digging through it yesterday & found a couple of switchers. The one I'm still working on for my Santa Fe yard. However I got this little Penn Line done in CSX colors. 
I was surprised when I cleaned it up that it took off with no problem! What a champ! 
Not a lot of detail on her.... but hey it's a Penn Line lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time warp

You did good on that one! That's a Penn Line midget diesel and they are bringing big money if you can find one. I would sure treat it good.


----------



## IronManStark

time warp said:


> You did good on that one! That's a Penn Line midget diesel and they are bringing big money if you can find one. I would sure treat it good.




Oh she found a good home! All she will be doing is moving around my coal cars to the tower to refuel the branches. Then pushing the empty hoppers to the pick up spur to be refilled. She might need to push a tender over to the steamworks now & then lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

Nice IronManStark.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! I call locomotives that I just stumble across and they work, "Easter eggs".


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

When you are on vacation at the beach and it rains for 3 days, you improvise. 

Gulf Coast Model Trains in Sarasota FL helped me out! 































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

I posted this on the O gauge thread.
I picked up a RailKing Milwaukee Road set of four passenger cars to go with the set of three MR full vista doom passenger cars and my SD40.


----------



## NAJ

Are they all lit???!!!


----------



## VegasN

Chiefmcfuz said:


> When you are on vacation at the beach and it rains for 3 days, you improvise.
> 
> Gulf Coast Model Trains in Sarasota FL helped me out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I fully understand. Nice souvenir!!


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> I posted this on the O gauge thread.
> I picked up a RailKing Milwaukee Road set of four passenger cars to go with the set of three MR full vista doom passenger cars and my SD40.
> 
> View attachment 316002
> 
> 
> View attachment 316010
> 
> 
> View attachment 316018
> 
> 
> View attachment 316026


Very nice! I've always liked the MR passenger cars. Have two of them in N scale, not lit, but I still love them! Not sure, I'd want to ride in the "doom" cars though.......


----------



## Fire21

Since I cannot get pictures to post here, I've included a link to the loco I just received. I got it on sale for $49.99.
https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...-on-board-drgw-5200-early-yellow-black-64252/

I ran it today, and at first it was kinda balky, but after a couple laps, it runs great and very silently. It actually has the white headlights instead of the yellower ones I've had in other locos. 

DCC is onboard, and I have never seen a model loco creep the way this one does! I have an N-scale ruler, and timed this loco at 8 seconds to roll 5 scale feet!! Acceleration from that point is smooth and predictable. I'm using a Digitrax Zyphr for control.

This is gonna be a fun loco.


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> Very nice! I've always liked the MR passenger cars. Have two of them in N scale, not lit, but I still love them! Not sure, I'd want to ride in the "doom" cars though.......


HAH!!:laugh: That's a heck of a typo.


----------



## flyboy2610

VegasN said:


> Very nice! I've always liked the MR passenger cars. Have two of them in N scale, not lit, but I still love them! Not sure, I'd want to ride in the "doom" cars though.......





DennyM said:


> HAH!!:laugh: That's a heck of a typo.


On a Ford truck website I belong to, one guy said he wanted to buy a wench for his truck on eBay.
I reminded him that was not legal.


----------



## jlc41

Fire21, nice buy with DCC. Maybe you could ask one of the Wizards on here to help you figure how to post pic's???


----------



## Fire21

jlc41 said:


> Maybe you could ask one of the Wizards on here to help you figure how to post pic's???


I used to be able to post pics, but suddenly a couple years or so ago it all stopped. I'm sure there's something turned on or off in my computer that interrupts things. I'll find an Apple guru someday, and he'll straighten me out. 

P.S. It all went to heck when Apple changed their pictures program from Photos to iPhotos!

EDIT: I got it backwards...Apple changed from iPhotos to Photos.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Fire21 said:


> I used to be able to post pics, but suddenly a couple years or so ago it all stopped. I'm sure there's something turned on or off in my computer that interrupts things. I'll find an Apple guru someday, and he'll straighten me out.
> 
> P.S. It all went to heck when Apple changed their pictures program from Photos to iPhotos!


Upload to photobucket and click on the picture. Click on the share icon. Then click on the img link and paste it into the reply box. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtnut

Go here for instructions on photo uploads: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=84953


----------



## Fire21

Photobucket won't load up on my computer. It wants me to shut off my ad blocker. Why should I have to do that just to see photobucket stuff? I refuse to do that!

Like I said, something is amiss in my machine, and I don't know enough to fix it. I live in a smaller town that doesn't have an Apple specialist, so I have to wait till I go to somewhere that has one.

I appreciate everyone's efforts to help.


----------



## mopac

I use photobucket and it is easy to post a pic on the forum. Only problem with photobucket now is it has so many ads. I can't do much till the ads load. I belong
to another forum (not trains) and it really is easy to post pics from photobucket.
When you get to the box to "add reply" there is a button you click and all your 
whole library from photobucket appear and you just click on the photo you want and it is put in your post.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah. Unfortunately, I can't help you......no Apple knowledge at all.....sorry.


----------



## Homeless by Choice

mopac said:


> ... Only problem with photobucket now is it has so many ads. I can't do much till the ads load. ...


I can't see anyone's pictures because photobucket requires me to disable my Adblock. Adblock is one of my programs that keeps outsiders from gaining information about me to possibly use against me. I just won't do that.

LeRoy


----------



## NAJ

IDK, maybe it is Mac but I use "Tinypics" (with Windows 8.1) which is part of Photobucket and use an Ad Blocker and do not have any issues uploading photo's.

If I did not use an Ad Blocker I would never get a photo uploaded, everything you click on brings a new tab and a new ad and ads just keep popping up at random, not anymore.


----------



## Genetk44

I'm an Apple guy...I do most of my surfing and posting from my iPad and quite frankly I have very little problem adding or uploading pics to this forum. 90% percent of the time I just use the " paperclip" to choose and upload a pic from my Apple Photos album. Sometimes I use SmugMug. I stopped using Photobucket a few years ago because their " upgrade" made it totally unusable on the iPad.


----------



## VegasN

I know everyone has a favorite picture hosting that they use. I have been posting pics and drawings online for almost 15 years. I have seen many come and go. Photobucket used to be the best one available for free. Tinypics was alright, but, I didn't find the layout and interface pleasing. I stopped using PB because of ads and issues that they didn't have 10 years ago. But, that's when they were acquired by Fox......so, in came lots of ads.
I use extraimage.net now. Very simple, once you figure out where to find the embed codes. Just click on BBC Full and it will copy, and you paste it directly in your post......no pop up ads. All their ads are embedded on the page, so no pop ups.

**heck, I even used deviantart........and there was this smaller one years ago that was excellent. But I cant remember their name and haven't seen them in a few years now. I used them when I used to publish a Playboy type ezine on IMVU. So simple, so user friendly, great interface.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, maybe I'll give it a chance. PhotoBucket has gone downhill in the last couple of years.


----------



## Genetk44

Well if this uploaded then I'd say this extraimage.net site is excellent...sort of like the old PB!!


----------



## IronManStark

Not really new to me. This would be the old steamer my dad had under our Christmas tree. I just got it all re powered & I added a few more pick ups in the tender so it runs smoothly. I still need a few parts to finish it. However I am proud how it is turning out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, maybe I'll give it a chance. PhotoBucket has gone downhill in the last couple of years.


I agree. And that is a shame because they were a simple and reliable hosting service.

oh, beautiful trolley by the way....


----------



## VegasN

Genetk44 said:


> Well if this uploaded then I'd say this extraimage.net site is excellent...sort of like the old PB!!


You got it!! Nice shot too! 
Yeah, I guess that's what I liked about the site, is it's similarity to PB, just not as aesthetically pleasing....


----------



## DennyM

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, maybe I'll give it a chance. PhotoBucket has gone downhill in the last couple of years.


Don't say that I just opened an account with them. Do I need to close it?


----------



## VegasN

IronManStark said:


> Not really new to me. This would be the old steamer my dad had under our Christmas tree. I just got it all re powered & I added a few more pick ups in the tender so it runs smoothly. I still need a few parts to finish it. However I am proud how it is turning out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so friggin cool that you have your Dad's locomotive! Call me whatever.....I just LOVE stories like that!

p.s. I think your Dad would be very proud to see the condition you put it back into, and the love and care you have for it!


----------



## flyboy2610

DennyM said:


> Don't say that I just opened an account with them. Do I need to close it?


I use them and have no issues with them at all.


----------



## NAJ

Genetk44 said:


> Well if this uploaded then I'd say this extraimage.net site is excellent...sort of like the old PB!!


TinyPics has been down more than it has been up and running the past few weeks so it may be time for a change.

Did you sign up for an account or just load your photo?


----------



## Genetk44

NAJ said:


> TinyPics has been down more than it has been up and running the past few weeks so it may be time for a change.
> 
> Did you sign up for an account or just load your photo?


Yeah..you sign up...just an email address and choose a password. Then you can setup various albums and load your pics into it...its extremely simple to use. Took me less than five minutes to sign-up, set-up 2 albums and load 40 pictures into them...another minute to choose this pic and load it to this forum. Easy Peasy.
SmugMug is almost as easy but much more aesthetically pleasing.
Either one is far better than PhotoBucket now.


----------



## IronManStark

VegasN said:


> That is so friggin cool that you have your Dad's locomotive! Call me whatever.....I just LOVE stories like that!
> 
> p.s. I think your Dad would be very proud to see the condition you put it back into, and the love and care you have for it!




I know he loved seeing it run around the track!! He said the last time it ran was Christmas of 87! Lol 
I love the fact that he just sat there watching it run around my layout holding my daughter! Just watching it smoke & chug along!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlc41

I just got these Bowser kits and I like the level of detail.


----------



## time warp

Nice hoppers J!


----------



## VegasN

"Tony": That is a perfect addition to the story. He got to see it run, with you daughter even!! Just too awesome!!

jlc41: I am not a big hopper fan, bit those look excellent! The details on those look simply amazing. Well built too!


----------



## NAJ

I love closed hoppers and those are Great!!!


----------



## DennyM

Those hoppers are nice jlc41.


----------



## flyboy2610

jlc41 said:


> I just got these Bowser kits and I like the level of detail.
> View attachment 320841


I like the level of detail on your whole layout! Looks good! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jlc41

Thanks guys I had fun and lerned a few things building them. If you are looking to add rolling stock you should give Bowser a look am glad I did.
Flyboy thanks for the kudos on the whole layout. Much more to do.


----------



## Magic

41 I just picked up 4 of the Bowser hoppers and they are nice.
Only got one put together so far but it's nice. 

Magic


----------



## jlc41

Magic, glad you like them. They are a very satisfing kit to build. Wish I had found them before I bought some of my other rolling stock. The only thing I changed was I replaced the couplers with Kadee's 158's.


----------



## mopac

Got a new train. American Flyer by Lionel, S gauge. I can't
even run it yet. It won't fit on my little layout. 3 PA engines
and 8 passenger cars. Its a MoPac train. All of it is new in box.
Most of it was made in 1991. Made in USA.

One powered A and one dummy A. B unit is a dummy and
has railsounds




























baggage car









combo car









2 different passenger cars









2 different vista dome cars









diner car









nice observation car. I have not put power to it but
I think the "drum head" is lit. All cars have interior lighting










Thanks for looking.


----------



## DennyM

Those are nice Mopac.


----------



## Fire21

What a BEAUTIFUL set! Love those PAs.


----------



## jlc41

Very nice set, I like it.


----------



## time warp

Nice score!:appl:


----------



## VegasN

Very nice find!!


----------



## VegasN

Our neighborhood had a very unorganized, not shopper friendly community yard sale this past weekend. It was all made better when the last stop had a box of HO stuff and a box of N stuff. He wanted $70 for all of it. I talked him into the N stuff for $30! No trains, but it did have;
An MRC Control Master II controller
2 Atlas turnout switches
A couple of telephone poles and fence pieces
15 N scale structures
4 HO structures
Packs of various ground cover
Bottle of spray scenic glue
2 bottles of Realistic Blue Water
A section of rock wall
A tunnel portal
Various paints
So, I grabbed all the N scale stuff for $30. The 2 HO structures were at the bottom of the box, must have been put in by mistake.
Oh, and some lights and vehicles too.....


----------



## VegasN

Also in the mail yesterday, my very first ever Ebay purchase arrived....











They are already installed. Between Hilltop Farm and the upscale neighborhood...


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> Our neighborhood had a very unorganized, not shopper friendly community yard sale this past weekend. It was all made better when the last stop had a box of HO stuff and a box of N stuff. He wanted $70 for all of it. I talked him into the N stuff for $30! No trains, but it did have;
> An MRC Control Master II controller
> 2 Atlas turnout switches
> A couple of telephone poles and fence pieces
> 15 N scale structures
> 4 HO structures
> Packs of various ground cover
> Bottle of spray scenic glue
> 2 bottles of Realistic Blue Water
> A section of rock wall
> A tunnel portal
> Various paints
> So, I grabbed all the N scale stuff for $30. The 2 HO structures were at the bottom of the box, must have been put in by mistake.
> Oh, and some lights and vehicles too.....


You must feel like a thief, getting all that so cheap! Nice find.


----------



## Genetk44

Just an impulse buy and some quick weathering with some powders.


----------



## time warp

Nice haul, Vegas.
Genetk44, I like the 'boose too!


----------



## Fire21

Yeah, your caboose looks good...and dirty!


----------



## Trains for life

I'm starting HO brand new and hope to be building bench work in the winter or spring, I like to plan for the future, so I'm buying the expensive items now, as I might not be able to afford 150-$200 engines later when I'm "living on a pension". I picked up an MRC Prodigy Advanced squared DCC set up, 6 steam engines, forgot how much Atlas track and switches and several Bar Mills Kits. 
Not done yet, I want several more toys in my box for later.


----------



## DennyM

I picked up some Railking street lights to replace my Lionel street lights. Now all my street lights are Railking. They make good quality accessories.


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> You must feel like a thief, getting all that so cheap! Nice find.


haha......yes and no. I like to think of myself more of a "train rescuer"


----------



## VegasN

Genetk44 said:


> Just an impulse buy and some quick weathering with some powders.


ok......this is getting creepy. There must be some omen about this CP caboose.....
I got one of these not too long ago in a small load of trains I picked up off CL. Never seen a CP caboose like that before. It's been in my rail yard ever since.
Since putting that dang thing in the rail yard, I have seen that caboose at least a 1000 times.....(not counting my own, for all the smart allecks:laugh

*What?!? What are you trying to tell me CP caboose??*


----------



## VegasN

DennyM said:


> I picked up some Railking street lights to replace my Lionel street lights. Now all my street lights are Railking. They make good quality accessories.
> 
> View attachment 325385
> 
> 
> View attachment 325393


Nice looking lights! Can't wait to get to that point.


And thank you time! It was purely a stumble across find.


----------



## Genetk44

VegasN said:


> ok......this is getting creepy. There must be some omen about this CP caboose.....
> I got one of these not too long ago in a small load of trains I picked up off CL. Never seen a CP caboose like that before. It's been in my rail yard ever since.
> Since putting that dang thing in the rail yard, I have seen that caboose at least a 1000 times.....(not counting my own, for all the smart allecks:laugh
> 
> *What?!? What are you trying to tell me CP caboose??*


----------



## VegasN

I'm tellin' ya.......


----------



## trainguru

*That Church!*



VegasN said:


>


The Church in the photo. Could I please see some better shots of it? (I collect HO-scale churches, and I want to see some different angles, so I could recognize it in the future).


----------



## jlc41

Just got these two on sale. Very nice cars.


----------



## time warp

Didn't somebody else post pictures a few months back of that Needham car? I like the caboose, but don't recognize the roadname. Good show!


----------



## Genetk44

time warp said:


> Didn't somebody else post pictures a few months back of that Needham car? I like the caboose, but don't recognize the roadname. Good show!


Might have been me...I weathered an Athearn HO one like that one...might have posted some pics of it.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks guy's. TW, PGE = Pacific Gas and Electric Co. I like the details on it and the color schem.


----------



## VegasN

Nice car and caboose!


----------



## VegasN

trainguru said:


> The Church in the photo. Could I please see some better shots of it? (I collect HO-scale churches, and I want to see some different angles, so I could recognize it in the future).


I haven't forgot you, just been very busy. This church is N scale though.....


----------



## time warp

I picked this up the other day, It's an old HOTCO (HO Train Company) 40' boxcar. Every other HOTCO car I've seen was made by ROCO, but this one is different because it has body mounted couplers and sprung trucks. I really like it.


----------



## VegasN

Very nice looking car! With the body mounted couplers and spring trucks, it should run beautifully.


----------



## DennyM

Nice Time Warp.


----------



## jlc41

Nice, I like Rock Island (the song I guess). I have a Walthers 50' 2 bay airslide hopper in grey also.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> Nice, I like Rock Island (the song I guess).


Like the song says: "The Rock Island line is a mighty good road" ! :laugh:


----------



## DennyM

The last band I played in we did concerts in Rock Island, IL every two years at a festival they had downtown. We were there all weekend.


----------



## time warp

It's like 6 degrees of seperation! I used to travel the highway overpass that went directly over the old Rock Island shops in El Reno, Oklahoma back in the '90's.


----------



## time warp

Here's a couple more that arrived today. A pair of ROCO ultra rare Swifts reefers. It's easy to find Swifts reefers from several manufacturers, but these from ROCO are scarce. They remind of the ones I saw lined up at the Connersville, Indiana train museum in the '80's. What I really like is the fact that while they are in very good condition, the wheels are very worn. That tells me somebody got a lot of enjoyment out of these, and that will continue on our railroad.


----------



## VegasN

Where in the world are you putting these things??


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> Where in the world are you putting these things??


 It's not as bad as you think. Its been eBay "sell-o-rama" around here for weeks. For every new one I've Picked up, I've sold 2 or 3. Besides, I've got to keep people guessing!


----------



## VegasN

Of course, I am really not one to speak. I envision myself in 10 years, on my 6th start of a layout, and my house looking like extreme train hoarder.....


----------



## VegasN

**in my best Charlie Brown voice**
I got a new turnout


----------



## IronManStark

So I finally found my B unit to fit my Bachmann f9 A units! All are powered, geared the same. They pull together great! Now remember I run DC only so this was a challenge to find. Well for me around here! Also to stay in my budget. 
I am working on the cars for it to pull. I have 23 of them so far. 
Quick question. How many mail cars & baggage cars where normal on a longer passenger train? I have two RPO cars with three baggage cars. One dinner, and the rest are coaches, or dome cars. My goal here would be to have it be 25-30 cars long. This one will run on my shelf track around the whole room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM

There are two on this train.


----------



## IronManStark

Here is what I have so far. Took most of the day replacing couplers, wheels, and cleaning some of the cars. Still have a few cars to add, but I have to wait for more kadee #5 couples to show up in the mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Awesome!! I must admit, I love seeing other peoples videos of their trains! Love it!!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

NY Electric Trains on Facebook sold me these. Arrived in better than expected condition. Also got 2 pairs of o22 switches. Working great! Price shipped to my house 360.


----------



## DennyM

That 736 is sweet and you can't go wrong with a PW-ZW. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

This guy is in Long Island and I decided to give him a shot. Worked out great.


----------



## mopac

*New Southern Pacific train*

I have been piecing this train together and I got the 2 A unit
locomotives a few days ago and its time for some pics. Train
was made in 1981 but I am finding the pieces in new unrun condition. Its a Southern Pacific with the "Day Light" paint
scheme. Motive power is Alco PA units. Lead A unit is dual
motors, B unit is a dummy with "railsounds". Rear A unit is a dummy. These have the American Flyer name on the boxes,
but are built by Lionel. They are S gauge. Train right now
consists of 2 baggage cars, a combo car, a vista dome car,
and a observation car. I still want to get the regular passenger
coach and then done. So one car to get.


----------



## mopac




----------



## Fire21

PAs are beautiful to begin with, but are outstanding in the Daylight scheme. That's a right pretty train you have there!


----------



## cramden

Very nice looking set mopac. Along with the #9501 coach there is another "B" unit #8151 from 1982 with an electronic horn to complete the set. One of the books says the horn wasn't ready for release in 1981, but if the railsounds "B" that you have is equipped with one then you really don't need it. I think you have caught a bad case of "Flyer Fever" for which there is only one cure my friend, buy more!!!


----------



## VegasN

Nice looking train! Congrats!!


----------



## flyernut

Nice MOPAC, VERY nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

mopac said:


> I have been piecing this train together and I got the 2 A unit
> locomotives a few days ago and its time for some pics. Train
> was made in 1981 but I am finding the pieces in new unrun condition. Its a Southern Pacific with the "Day Light" paint
> scheme. Motive power is Alco PA units. Lead A unit is dual
> motors, B unit is a dummy with "railsounds". Rear A unit is a dummy. These have the American Flyer name on the boxes,
> but are built by Lionel. They are S gauge. Train right now
> consists of 2 baggage cars, a combo car, a vista dome car,
> and a observation car. I still want to get the regular passenger
> coach and then done. So one car to get.
> 
> View attachment 335346
> 
> 
> View attachment 335354


Mopac, that is sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I picked up another Menards Army car when I was there yesterday.


----------



## VegasN

That is sweet!!!!


----------



## flyernut

DennyM said:


> Mopac, that is sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I picked up another Menards Army car when I was there yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 335770


Looks like a German 88 on a US Army truck chassis.


----------



## DennyM

Not the first time they've done that.


----------



## mopac

Nice score Denny. I went upstairs at my menards last week. Found the train stuff.
No military there. Will not be long and train stuff should start rolling in. Christmas 
will be here before you know it. I have a menards military train. How could you not.


----------



## DennyM

The Menards here has some nice HO buildings. I've seen HO track, but not any HO rolling stock. I'm going to wait until they put everything back on the floor for the Christmas season before I buy anything else........well, I'll try too.


----------



## David52

I'm a Noob starting out with N scale Canadian Pacific script. I've already picked up the recent Atlas S-2 (all three road numbers) and have pre-ordered the upcoming Atlas RS3 (two road numbers).

But today I struck gold! A local shop came across a BNIB Life-Like FA-1/FB-1 CP script set. The shop updates their website every Sunday and I just happened to surf their site last night.


----------



## Fire21

David52 said:


> But today I struck gold! A local shop came across a BNIB Life-Like FA-1/FB-1 CP script set. The shop updates their website every Sunday and I just happened to surf their site last night.


Pray tell, what is BNIB?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Brand New In Box.....but usually old stock, or pre-owned....


----------



## David52

When I contacted the retailer, I had assumed the set was used, but he said no, it was in original shrinkwrapped packaging. So who knows? I guess I will find out when I receive it. The pricing was attractive so I don't care either way.

The retailer is reputable, and as long as the set runs well, I'm happy. Apparently the retailer acquired the set from a warehouse. Having been a retail store manager myself, I know unreliable warehouse inventories can be. It's plausible that the set had been in a wrong warehouse bin for years, until recently discovered.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Pre-owned doesn't mean used.....it could have been bought/collected by someone, and never used....and the dealer could have acquired it in a collection...


----------



## VegasN

Be careful. New trains that are never run tend to have issues. I found out the hard way.
I would love to see them when you get them......if possible.....


----------



## DennyM

New trains that are from a dealer can have issues too. The Legacy GG1 Lionel came out with a while back is good example. Some people didn't have any problems, but there where a lot people that did.


----------



## David52

Old_Hobo said:


> Pre-owned doesn't mean used.....it could have been bought/collected by someone, and never used....and the dealer could have acquired it in a collection...


Good point. Thanks. That hadn't occurred to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## David52

VegasN said:


> Be careful. New trains that are never run tend to have issues. I found out the hard way.
> I would love to see them when you get them......if possible.....


Yes, I am a little concerned about tarnish buildup, and possible lubrication problems. I plan to take the set to an experienced N scale friend and have him check things out before I start running the engines.

Plus, I have to change the couplers. The front A unit coupler is a dummy knuckle. The rear A, and both B unit couplers are rapido. All my rolling stock is knuckle type.

Is there any advantage/disadvantage to leaving the rear A and front B couplers as rapido? I would prefer to change them unless there is a reason not to.


----------



## David52

So my next question is . . , how far do I go?

I've located a retailer with all three road numbers Atlas C630 CP script 2004 production run, in stock. At this rate, I will have more locomotives than rolling stock.


----------



## jlc41

What is it they say... you can never have enough stuff


----------



## NAJ

David52 said:


> So my next question is . . , how far do I go?
> 
> I've located a retailer with all three road numbers Atlas C630 CP script 2004 production run, in stock. At this rate, I will have more locomotives than rolling stock.


How large is the layout going to be?
How many locomotives are you planning on running at one time?
How many cars do you plan on running in each consist?
Are you going to have rail yards where rolling stock will be sitting?

These are all of the questions that you need to ask yourself when you are buying.

I have 6 locomotives on a 4 x 6 HO layout but five of them are static display only.
I never switch them out, only the Norfolk Southern GP38-2 runs on the mainline everyday.
I also have four more locomotives in storage that do not run, will I ever fix them and if so will I ever run them...??? :dunno:


----------



## VegasN

I just follow a few simple rules (now):

If I like it, I can afford it, and it doesn't prevent me from progress on the layout, then I'll get it. 
I would rather have a shelf full of "static displays", then to say one day, "I should have...."


----------



## VegasN

I would have something new to show. A modern concrete bridge abutment, but Monroe Models a.k.a. Brooklyn Locomotive Works seems to keep sending me the wrong thing. Two emails, and two attempted phone calls later, the issue is still not resolved. I am about to get angry.......and businesses do not like me when I am angry......


----------



## time warp

I like your virtual bridge abutment, Vegas! Just remember, my dock crane took 3 months to arrive. Be cool

This is DEFINITELY not new, but I did take a break from picking my nose to stencil & weather this old BL2 for JNXT 7707's Buzzard Route shortline. Currently all the equipment is second hand and stenciled with BRTX reporting marks temporarily.


----------



## JNXT 7707

TW that loco looks sweeter every time I see it. You are a true Patch Artist.


----------



## time warp

I figured you would post the BRTX Geep. It inspired this one , you know. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## DennyM

My fifth Menards Army car purchase. Time Warp, that BL-2 has a kind of hard working weathered look.


----------



## JNXT 7707

time warp said:


> I figured you would post the BRTX Geep. It inspired this one , you know. Thanks for the compliment.


I was kind of holding out until I found some handrails lol, but here it is "as it is". Hopefully I can find an old Life-like Geep with a set of railings in a train show junk box next month


----------



## jlc41

You guy's are amazing. Nicely done.


----------



## time warp

JNXT 7707 said:


> I was kind of holding out until I found some handrails lol, but here it is "as it is". Hopefully I can find an old Life-like Geep with a set of railings in a train show junk box next month


 What did you weather that with? Awesome sauce? :smokin:


----------



## DennyM

I'm with TW. Really nice Jerry.


----------



## time warp

DennyM said:


> My fifth Menards Army car purchase. Time Warp, that BL-2 has a kind of hard working weathered look.
> 
> View attachment 337938


 I'll bet those cars make up an interesting train. The old BL was purchased years ago at a train show, it was in a baggie in a hundred pieces and brush painted green. It was a natural for that "well used" look.

This just showed up today, a Hornby OO 20t brake van. Perfect to finish off my Ivatt powered goods train.


----------



## DennyM

Nice, are you going to weather it?


----------



## time warp

That's a good question. Up to now I've left all my OO in factory finish, mostly because of the scarcity of some of them. I don't want "road dirt" on the sides, but I may consider doing a little bit of a highlight wash with some rust streaks here and there.


----------



## DennyM

I can almost hear the car saying 'weather me'.


----------



## jlc41

Got this little trackmobil from BLI. The details are very nice and she pulls and pushes no problem.







Sorry for the bluriness.


----------



## time warp

I've seen those around and they are cool. What industry will it work?


----------



## Aminnich

I came home with a pickup truck load of wood, if that counts for getting anything new


----------



## jlc41

TW, sorry about the pic. It will work my harbor which is under construction along with that nice crane


----------



## time warp

Aminnich said:


> I came home with a pickup truck load of wood, if that counts for getting anything new


It only counts if it's new wood!


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> TW, sorry about the pic. It will work my harbor which is under construction along with that nice crane
> View attachment 341490


Everyone should have a crane like that! When I installed mine, I cut those plastic tie strips and slid them under my roadbed. No track had to be pulled up.


----------



## jlc41

Yes that's what I am doing also.


----------



## mopac

*New passenger train*

Just got my third American flyer/lionel passenger train in the
mail today. It is C&O. She is a beauty. S gauge. Here are some pics. You will notice some deer in the back ground. The 2 babies
were born in my back yard. I kept the gates to the fence closed
for almost 2 months to keep them out of the road. I keep the gates open now and they come back and visit every 4 or 5 days.
They travel as a family now. Mamma, daddy buck, and 2 babies.
They are not bothered by me at all.


----------



## mopac




----------



## mopac

It was like Christmas today. Got the train, a box of track, and 2 switch towers.
That's daddy buck on other side of fence.


----------



## Spence

Nice looking train. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlc41

That is a wonderful sieght to behold, the train and the deer makes my day.


----------



## flyernut

mopac said:


> View attachment 342138
> 
> 
> 
> It was like Christmas today. Got the train, a box of track, and 2 switch towers.
> That's daddy buck on other side of fence.


Very nice!!! I love the PA's from AF. They were always a favorite of mine...I realize they are "Flyonel:, and some people look down on them, but I just love them!!!! They're affordable, at least for me, and run great, for me...I like the "family" shot too!! Unfortunately, I saw a little speckle-back on the shoulder of the road, dead.. Too bad.. Deer are always a pleasant sight to behold, but they can be destructive. I live in a agricultural community, and deer nuisance permits are always available to the local farmers to keep the deer from destroying the buds on their young fruit trees. I used to hunt deer and bear, but then switched to all small game and waterfowl.. Now I gave away all my firearms, and just enjoy the sight of wild-life..Again, that's a nice set!!


----------



## cramden

Very nice indeed! You're well on your way towards a great looking stable of passenger sets. Love the wildlife sharing the spotlight.


----------



## DennyM

Definitely a nice set Mopac and the deer are a nice addition in the background.


----------



## mopac

Thanks guys. I like the new set. Still need a layout to run it on. Mamma deer and babies
are back this morning. I like can motors for my engines. The mopac and this C&O are
can motors. My SP is AC open frame motors. I may have thought twice about buying the SP but maybe it will be ok. I have a can motor lionel Mikado that is a wonderful running loco. O gauge. I have 2 diesel O gauge can motor locos that run good. One is lionel and
one is Williams. The can motors seem to run smoother and will run slower.


----------



## LicoriceSavior

Got my first few pieces of Unitrack and a 40' K Line container (got to represent). Also picked up a dvd on DCC since I know absolute zero on the matter. I was hoping to find (but not expecting) an HO JNR D51 2-8-2 but as expected, swung out on that one. 

The hunt continues...


----------



## Lee Willis

I've been short UP cabooses for sometime, so when I saw these two on the new Products area of Pat's Trains website I snapped them up, both 1:48 scale, lighted, with full interiors. Between the two they cover quite a long period of time: one of the other will fit just about anything in the 20th century. I saw the 16-wheeled depressed flatcar while shopping for these and thought, why not. So many wheels = seriously cool. All MTH products.


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff, Lee. Lots O' wheels for sure! :laugh:


----------



## gg1hokk

Very excited as I purchased a scale Lionel NYC Mohawk that had a rebuilt engine for $25 and shipping. It has exceeded my expectations being flawless in appearance and running quite well. 

Now, I must have - DARN YOU MENARDS, their new York Hotel. If you haven't seen it yet (awesome) check it put on line.


----------



## DennyM

Nice Lee.


----------



## Lee Willis

gg1hokk said:


> DARN YOU MENARDS, their new York Hotel. If you haven't seen it yet (awesome) check it put on line.


This is new here, too. Trust me, you will not be disappointed you bought it.


----------



## Ko Improbable

I decided that my layout should have at least one "serious mainline locomotive," and settled on a few that I liked. While at my local train store, I saw one of them, a B23-7, though not in the livery I wanted. Since I'm probably going to start repainting all of my locomotives, some day, anyway, that's not a huge issue.

It's an Atlas Master line locomotive and, strangely, it seems much more finicky than the two Bachmann locomotives I started with. I know they say they get better as you run them, and I've given it a bit of a breaking in, but it's still flickering as it crosses my turnouts, and just doesn't like running slow in most areas.


----------



## time warp

Lee Willis said:


> This is new here, too. Trust me, you will not be disappointed you bought it.
> View attachment 350417


VERY Nice Hotel, but looking at the track, how does the train get around the phone, under the building, and past the box? I think there may be a slight problem with your trackplan here.:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## time warp

Ko Improbable said:


> I decided that my layout should have at least one "serious mainline locomotive," and settled on a few that I liked. While at my local train store, I saw one of them, a B23-7, though not in the livery I wanted. Since I'm probably going to start repainting all of my locomotives, some day, anyway, that's not a huge issue.
> 
> 
> It's an Atlas Master line locomotive and, strangely, it seems much more finicky than the two Bachmann locomotives I started with. I know they say they get better as you run them, and I've given it a bit of a breaking in, but it's still flickering as it crosses my turnouts, and just doesn't like running slow in most areas.


 Just because it's new doesn't mean it's clean, and no telling how long it's been on the shelf. Maybe cleaning the contacts and wheels will get you closer to better performance.


----------



## Ko Improbable

time warp said:


> Just because it's new doesn't mean it's clean, and no telling how long it's been on the shelf. Maybe cleaning the contacts and wheels will get you closer to better performance.


It never occurred to me that it might just be *that* dirty from the factory. It runs much better, now that I've cleaned the wheels! Thanks.


----------



## time warp

Woo-Hoo! :appl:


----------



## time warp

In the mail yesterday, this nice HO trestle scratchbuilt by none other than MTF member Ron the Pirate. Very nice and sturdy as well. Thanks, Ron! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ko Improbable

Just got back from a train show. I bought a 2-6-2 Prairie and some hopper cars. I have buyers remorse on the locomotive, as one of the piston bars is broken. Waiting to hear back from Bachmann on how that rearmost pin attaches before I order the replacement part. (the actual broken bit is on the other side; it's that little linkage between the rearmost wheel and the piston bar you see at the bottom)


----------



## Ko Improbable

Since I can buy that assembly that contains the broken part, I snipped it off and the one on the other side and tried it on the layout. Very, very unhappy with this purchase, now. It just flat out doesn't like my turnouts, unless it's hitting them at 100mph.

It seems that the back drive wheel and the front tender truck are the electrical pickups. Think it's worth trying to expand that, somehow, or think I should just get rid of it (there's an electrical company in the area that says they buy train stuff)?


----------



## time warp

There were some of those critters that would high center because the bottom plate will drag on the diverging turnout rails.
May or may not be your problem.
Cheap steamers are cheap steamers, unfortunately.
You would do much better to start a thread in the HO section to get more help.


----------



## time warp

Look at this bad boy! A NOS Walthers E60CF with an Athearn drive. This beauty showed up unannounced in the mail today as a gift from a friend. I am nearly speechless.
I'll post some more pictures after I get the pantograph and details installed. Kinda makes a guy want to start erecting catenary!


----------



## Massey

Pics will be following soon, Im just waiting for all of it to show up first. BUT... I have acquired myself a Kato TGV, Amtrak P42 Amfleet intercity express (starter bookcase 6 car set), 2015 ONP 4 unit train set and the 2016 ONP 6 unit train set. And since I sold all of my old HO equipment including the Digitrax DCC units I had, I also brought in a new DCC set, a Digitrax Evolution Duplex set. 

Like I said pics will come when it all arrives in the mail.


----------



## Ko Improbable

Massey said:


> Pics will be following soon, Im just waiting for all of it to show up first. BUT... I have acquired myself a Kato TGV, Amtrak P42 Amfleet intercity express (starter bookcase 6 car set), 2015 ONP 4 unit train set and the 2016 ONP 6 unit train set. And since I sold all of my old HO equipment including the Digitrax DCC units I had, I also brought in a new DCC set, a Digitrax Evolution Duplex set.
> 
> Like I said pics will come when it all arrives in the mail.


Nothing spectacular, but I got an Atlas MP15DC in NdeM colors and a Bachmann NW2 in unlettered yellow/black (to match the GE 70-ton, until I get around to repainting the two of them).

I'm hoping the MP15DC will smooth out with time, as it's a little twitchy at speed. Yes, I've cleaned the wheels, and the track was cleaned not too terribly long ago.

The Bachmann NW2 I'm a little disappointed with. I think the wheel flanges are too large, as it bounces a bit over the turnout frogs. I'm contemplating building some sort of device to assist in grinding down the flanges as people suggested I do with the Prairie I got not too long ago. It's not too great of an issue, even at speed, though.


----------



## lionellines

MDC Roundhouse unbuilt Boxcab kit. Can't decide if I should shave of the molded grab irons or leave them on.


----------



## mopac

I got these 2 American Flyer S gauge locomotives a couple
weeks ago but have not showed them in this thread. They
are both from around 1956. I put a new wire harness from tender to engine and rebuilt the reverse unit on the bigger
one. Runs like a new one. The other one needs some repairs to run. The bigger one is the largest locomotive American flyer made. Its a 4-8-4 northern. The other is a 4-6-4 Hudson. Both are in very nice condition. Both are diecast metal engine and tender.


----------



## cramden

Very nice mopac. You're getting into the big time with Flyer. Time to get the trains off the floor!!!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> I got these 2 American Flyer S gauge locomotives a couple
> weeks ago but have not showed them in this thread. They
> are both from around 1956. I put a new wire harness from tender to engine and rebuilt the reverse unit on the bigger
> one. Runs like a new one. The other one needs some repairs to run. The bigger one is the largest locomotive American flyer made. Its a 4-8-4 northern. The other is a 4-6-4 Hudson. Both are in very nice condition. Both are diecast metal engine and tender.
> 
> View attachment 361233
> 
> 
> View attachment 361241


I am envious Mopac! They look nice.


----------



## jlc41

Nice stuff guys. This just showed up at my door.






Runs great but not much pulling power. It's a Bachmann 2-8-0. Any suggestions where I can get traction wheels?


----------



## time warp

That's a beauty, J! Are the wheels grooved for traction tires? If so, I can get you some. I have some Preiser chickens you might want for your farm scene as well.


----------



## time warp

lionellines said:


> MDC Roundhouse unbuilt Boxcab kit. Can't decide if I should shave of the molded grab irons or leave them on.


Personally, I'd leave them on. I'm not that ambitious any more.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks TW. No they are not grooved I wish they were. Thanks on the chicken offer I'll PM you.


----------



## Massey

Just got this today! 

I couldn’t wait to get it on the rails.


----------



## time warp

Christmas came a bit early! Nice!


----------



## jlc41

See stuff like that makes a guy want to add to his collection, very nice.


----------



## Chet

Sweet looking train. Living in southwestern Montana, we used to take wither the Hiawatha or the North Coast Limited to Chicago to visit relatives in Northern Indiana. Great looking train.


----------



## Massey

Thanks guys. I’m hoping someday to get a chance to ride this train on an excursion.


----------



## Fire21

As near as I can tell, the power is an A-B set. Are they both motorized or just the A unit? Are the cars lighted? DC or DCC? Yes, beautiful train!


----------



## teledoc

Massey,

Your signature at th bottom of your post struck a chord with me. I am a Veteran of the Vietnam ERA, but not a true Vietnam Vet. I never looked at my servicethat way, but the bottom line is it is a TRUE statement. My service was 1965-1969, serving on a Nuclear Submarine, and Submarine Service.

Thanks for the added signature.
Teledoc


----------



## Fire21

Teledoc, I am also a Vietnam ERA vet, USAF 1967-73 and WY Air Guard 1973-75. I have always been thankful that I was never assigned in-country. But my oath continues with me to death...I will defend the United States come what may.

I know, this has nothing to do with getting anything new...


----------



## teledoc

It is only a Veteran that can understand the Statement that Massey made, which rings true for all of us. I needed to make the comment, and not to detract from the original subject.


----------



## Massey

Fire21 said:


> As near as I can tell, the power is an A-B set. Are they both motorized or just the A unit? Are the cars lighted? DC or DCC? Yes, beautiful train!


Both the A and B units are powered. Kato has a DCC version available. It looks like the Digitrax decoder for the F3 engines will work with these new F7s but I have not popped my shell off to check yet. The cars are not lighted but they can use the standard Kato lighting kit. The observation car does have a light in the dome area and a red tail light. 

Thank you for the kind words about my sig. I served in the Navy from 01-06, I loved serving and wish I could still serve, but an injury ended my Naval career well before I wanted. Since I can’t be enlisted I got a job working for the Army as a contractor at Madigan Army Medical Center, so in a way I still serve by supporting the military as a civilian. 

To all the veterans out there current and past, I salute you! 

AT2 Racca USN 2001-2006


----------



## Massey

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## Luke 221

shaygetz said:


> Sorry, I haven't bought anything new in eons...I prefer box lots, yard sales and flea markets for my hobby shopping.



Ahh me too.. I am the Fred Sanford of model Railroading


----------



## Massey

Got me a new Amtrak loco and a couple coaches. It’s an ACS-64 and standard Amfleet coaches. In N scale, they are pretty nice the loco even has brake rotor detail on the wheels.


----------



## ExONRcarman

i've never seen one of the amtrack loco like that. very nice!


----------



## ExONRcarman

new stuff for me i just had to have the southren pacific and it came with the others. too bad the red white and blue is a dummy, and i found a hobby shop going under so i got two oil tanks for a good price


----------



## Krieglok

I see those ACS-64s everyday. Very bright LED headlights! They are sharp looking locomotives and the model looks excellent. I had to read twice as I didn't think it was n scale at first. 

Tom


----------



## time warp

Hey, Sandy, if you want to power the '76 you can just find a running Tyco F unit and swap trucks. They all interchange.
Here is part of the booty I came away with at the Danville, IN show last Saturday.
I gave $5 for this heap of buildings just to get the Marx crossing gate, and gave about $14 for the vehicles, $10 of which was for the blue semi and the Matchbox Austin-Bucyrus crane shovel. I got much more than what I'm showing here and spent just $36, including admission. Great show.


----------



## ExONRcarman

wow, i got to find a deal on buildings like that! awesome


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I went to the First Frost train show and... I finally got a Blue Comet!
Well... sort of... just not the Standard Gauge one.


----------



## time warp

Very blue and very, very nice!


----------



## jlc41

Oooh I like that loco, nice get.


----------



## ExONRcarman

so very blue! nice!


----------



## ExONRcarman

*i love feebies*

so i went to a freinds place friday night, hung out, drank a few beers, topic turned to trains and hobby shops. he runs out to garage and comes back with a moderate size box and gives it to me. here you play with them, better than collecting dust. anyone know what the last ic is? never seen one before dont know what it would be used for


----------



## time warp

The P&LE? It's a covered gondola for hauling steel coils. 
You won't need any more trains for a while!


----------



## RonthePirate

Great.........I now look like this:










But nice collection! How come you HO guys always make good scores?
Being O scale, seems like I don't see the really nice deals like this.


----------



## ExONRcarman

RonthePirate said:


> Great.........I now look like this:
> 
> 
> But nice collection! How come you HO guys always make good scores?
> Being O scale, seems like I don't see the really nice deals like this.


sorry they sideways, 

anyone know what that little power pack is for? its not a speed controller


----------



## time warp

Race car set. Makes a good power supply for your lights or switch machines.


----------



## ExONRcarman

time warp said:


> Race car set. Makes a good power supply for your lights or switch machines.


cool. thanks tw there is two in that box


----------



## Massey

Careful with those old tyco transformers. They only had enough components to make a dc voltage. They are not very accurate and have a “dirty” signal. They will light incandescent bulbs just fine but LEDs will flicker. They are also prone to buzzing, a side effect of the poor filtering.


----------



## time warp

Massey said:


> Careful with those old tyco transformers. They only had enough components to make a dc voltage. They are not very accurate and have a “dirty” signal. They will light incandescent bulbs just fine but LEDs will flicker. They are also prone to buzzing, a side effect of the poor filtering.


Glad you mentioned that, they are a little "coarse"


----------



## ExONRcarman

ok, good to know. thanks


----------



## Massey

I took advantage of a couple of Black Friday sales and they showed up today. The first is a pair of gondolas from ExactRail and the others are flat cars from Trainlife.


----------



## time warp

VERY nice! I had to look again after I noticed the scale. Impressive.


----------



## time warp

My newest oldie is this very nice Tyco- Mantua GP20 that a friend traded to me, and it's clean as a whistle. It's a very early red box that came with the original warranty slip and handrail kit. Runs great.















Also acquired from a friend is this group of interesting vehicles, funky enough to help fill the streets on the Basement Central.


----------



## ExONRcarman

very clean tw, going to put handrails back on?


----------



## time warp

Definitely. They came as a kit with the engine, and have never been installed. I won't run a hood diesel without handrails.


----------



## Old_Hobo

And yet, you'll run it with those highly decorated "vehicles"...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## time warp

Hey, you gotta draw the line somewhere!
Besides, smarty pants, how do you know I won't paint the vehicles?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Oh, that'll definitely improve them...100%....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lemonhawk

You just wait Hobo, TW will put a motor in that ole' time steam engine he has sitting on the tracks!


----------



## time warp

That's it, see? You gotta think positive.


----------



## Colorado1445

I got lucky on Ebay and got some good stuff. The loco is life like and the cars were in a lot so I ain't sure of the brand. Loco was "Custom painted" but I am not going prototypical so it is fine. The 4 cars in the back are not the new ones.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Went to the Suncoast MR show. Walked in the door and this was the first thing I spotted. Its not motorized and the dealer didn't know who made it as there is nothing on the outside. After I got home I took the bottom cover off to find out who made it. $20 It has the power coupling. Partially weathered. Now to make a layout that incorporates it!























Next time I'll get them upside down. Should have used the camera and not the phone.


----------



## Eilif

I visited the "Great Midwest Train Show" yesterday. I just got back into railroading and the last time I was there was probably as a kid around the early 90's. I opted to go for the early admission of $10 and I'm glad I did. Was looking for cheap parts and bits for kitbashing and I snapped up a bunch of junk bags and slightly damaged buildings for 1-$5. I ended up with an IKEA blue bag full for around $40.

I'll sort it and put pictures on my layout topic, but it already looks like quite a useful haul. Anyone else have good luck at that show?


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff, guys. I want to the Manual High School show in Indy on Saturday. Spent 40 bucks.


----------



## DennyM

Eilif said:


> I visited the "Great Midwest Train Show" yesterday. I just got back into railroading and the last time I was there was probably as a kid around the early 90's. I opted to go for the early admission of $10 and I'm glad I did. Was looking for cheap parts and bits for kitbashing and I snapped up a bunch of junk bags and slightly damaged buildings for 1-$5. I ended up with an IKEA blue bag full for around $40.
> 
> I'll sort it and put pictures on my layout topic, but it already looks like quite a useful haul. Anyone else have good luck at that show?


Was it the one at DuPage County Fair Grounds? I went about three years ago. I got a K-Line switcher and some other stuff, but I can't remember what. I use to go there for Ham Radio shows when I lived in Chicago. Suddenly I got the taste for some Brown's Chicken.


----------



## Eilif

time warp said:


> Nice stuff, guys. I want to the Manual High School show in Indy on Saturday. Spent 40 bucks.
> View attachment 379234
> 
> 
> View attachment 379242


Nice Haul! 
I was looking for oil tanks this weekend but no luck. I've only been to two train shows though so I'm hoping I'll get lucky eventually.



DennyM said:


> Was it the one at DuPage County Fair Grounds? I went about three years ago. I got a K-Line switcher and some other stuff, but I can't remember what. I use to go there for Ham Radio shows when I lived in Chicago. Suddenly I got the taste for some Brown's Chicken.


That's the one. I don't know if it is bigger or smaller than before but was pretty impressed by the size.

Here's the overview of what I got. I'll put more detailed pics in my layout topic.

The stuff in the box is divided into bags of 
-tressle parts
-fences, people and signs
-windows, doors and building bits
-A huge bag of wall sections
-Bags of different sizes and textures of plasticard.


----------



## time warp

What kind of oil tanks are you looking for, Eilif? I have 2 left if they are what you're after.







Here's my latest, an AHM Taiwan Lancaster & Chester box car, stenciled for Cotton loading only. I've never seen one of these before.


----------



## Eilif

Didn't buy anything this week but I got my old trains back from my Mom's place. There's both more good stuff and more junk in there. From that, some stuff my father in law gave me and some stuff from my dad I've probably pulled 25+ cars that aren't fit for use. Mostly because of missing wheels and trucks. They're mostly similar era cars from lifelike and Bachman, so I'm hoping I can do alot of swapping of parts and such to come up with a batch of workable cars.



time warp said:


> What kind of oil tanks are you looking for, Eilif? I have 2 left if they are what you're after.


They do. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Kadotus

Rivarossi, Gilbert, and Marx Hudsons. All projects needing quite a bit of work (and all missing tenders of course!)


----------



## Eilif

The two aforementioned oil tanks arrived a couple of days ago from Time Warp. 


time warp said:


> View attachment 381450


He also tossed in a ladder sprue and some spare life-like trucks. Very Generous!

I can easily get one stock complete from the two and I'm considering different ways to make the second one viable as well. 
Or maybe it should be a double height tank....


----------



## ExONRcarman

double high would be cool, but would it then be a silo?


----------



## Eilif

ExONRcarman said:


> double high would be cool, but would it then be a silo?


 Maybe. I've found different examples of different sizes and heights of storage tanks. I'm just glad to have them at this point. I'm more and more interested in putting local things in my layout and there's a tank farm just a couple miles from me here in Chicago.


----------



## Colorado1445

Got my first passenger train today. Needs a new shell and a coupler up front but nothing major.


----------



## ExONRcarman

very nice start! couple domes and a beer car and you rocking for sure


----------



## RedManBlueState

Why can't I view this thread in 
"hybrid" or "threaded" mode. It only works in "linear."

"www.modeltrainforum.com is currently unable to handle this request.
HTTP ERROR 500"


----------



## Vincent

I got these yesterday at a hobby shop in Guadalajara. The locomotive doesn't work (but the coal tender rolls down the track just fine.) I have wanted a red caboose, but most sets come with a yellow one. And someone bought a model kit of this PRR hopper and quit--I got it for $5 and found the couplers still inside the box.


----------



## dinwitty

sunday train show find, every train show has the unexpected. First I found 2 MDC kits, unbuilt, an 0-6-0 tank, and one with a tender. Another engine was a 2-6-0 lettered Illinois Central, seller didnt have a price, he guessed 45 bucks, fine, it looked brass, when I got it home I identified it as another MDC old timer, quick run test runs great, I may update its looks as it looks like its in the 1880s, make it a switcher short run branch runner. Found a 3 way switch, 15 bucks, have to figger a spot for it, someone had some EJ&E athearn cabooses, I bought one, been looking all over for these, then he had more stashed...8-D, a N&W wood box and steel EJ&E box then one vender had a bunch of HO rail, the custom switchmaker in me said yeh. Saw my usual LHS guy at the show said he may have an order soon for me. The previous show in november I found this NYC babyface diesel, got a decoder for it but it blew, so waiting for replacement. Someone had a set of the IC electric pullmans, but they were not for sale, I have been perking Island Model Works to make them, maybe soonerish, he said he could make them...waiting...


----------



## MacDaddy55

View attachment 421257


View attachment 421265


Went to an Estate Sale in Falcon Heights, MN while visiting our son for his Bday. There wasn't a great collection but the Vultures circling the Train Table made for a chaotic 15 minutes of hell. This Lionel 224E was just sitting there like a lonely girl at the HS Dance and there was a Lionel 624 switcher( got them both for $100.00) right next to it. The Tender was an absolute mess with the trailing truck snapped off, the shell was partially melted and was over priced and the Whistle was gone...$35 bucks same as the Steamer...Yikes!! Guy who was really obnoxious said that you could pick up both on Ebay for $20.00...LMAO!! Anyway I step to the plate, flip the steamer and grinned from ear to ear...she's a little dirty but the wheels move freely and looks terrific past the dirt & dust...Got home last night and worked for 4 hours getting all the crap out of the gears, take the goo that looked like Bull Frog Snot off all the wheels...Those Baldwins look great now, cleaned the gears & brushes, oiled & greased her up...slapped her on the *** and sparks flying she took a while but WOW does she just fly now. Hooked up a Dump car, two Box Cars, Sunoco Tanker and Lighted Caboose and she ran like a TRAIN!! I'll post some more photos and see if I can upload some Video!! Very satisfied and I just love working on these Steamers and bringing them back from the Trash Can!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot

*Trains*

Hi,all,We picked up some N gauge stuff on Ebay reasonable.Bachmann engines,cars and buildings. Been putting together a small layout. Lotta fun for a bumble fingered old man.
Naturally, it`ll never be finished.LOL

Like a kid,I`ll never get enough toys.LOL,Have a great life,Everett/sanepilot


----------



## Dano

Good job!:appl:


----------



## Stumpy

The UPS truck brought this Friday. eBay find for $50. Sold as "used", but if it was it was very lightly. It's 20 years after time period for my layout, but since I've seen the 611 up close and in person I had to have it. 
.


----------



## jlc41

Nice and great price.


----------



## Stumpy

The 611
.


----------



## jlc41

That is a beautiful piece of machinery. What the location???


----------



## santafe158

jlc41 said:


> That is a beautiful piece of machinery. What the location???


The locomotive is owned by the Virginia Museum of Transportation in Roanoke, VA. It's currently at the North Carolina Museum of Transportation in Spencer, NC for its winter maintenance as it has been for the past several years since it was restored to operation there in 2014-2015.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Still running! Great to see!


----------



## Stumpy

jlc41 said:


> That is a beautiful piece of machinery. What the location???





santafe158 said:


> The locomotive is owned by the Virginia Museum of Transportation in Roanoke, VA. It's currently at the North Carolina Museum of Transportation in Spencer, NC for its winter maintenance as it has been for the past several years since it was restored to operation there in 2014-2015.


What SantaFe said. Those pics were from June 2015 during the museum's "At the Throttle" program.

It's back in the shop in Spencer now. I don't recall what they said was being done to it.
.


----------



## Vincent

It's a shame that buying from E-bay is pretty difficult when you live in Mexico. I have to rely on a lot of junk shops.


----------



## Vincent

*I'm the only one on this forum...*

...to own a genuine Bimbo bread truck.

Bimbo is the largest baking company in the world.


----------



## Eilif

That is awesome! Where the heck did you get such a thing? Bimbo has a huge presence in the hispanic areas of Chicago.


----------



## Vincent

Eilif said:


> That is awesome! Where the heck did you get such a thing? Bimbo has a huge presence in the hispanic areas of Chicago.


55 cents in an open-air market in Mexico.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Well, somebody's got a big collection of Bimbo vehicles! 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=454537&stc=1&d=1528148098


----------



## DennyM

Eilif said:


> That is awesome! Where the heck did you get such a thing? Bimbo has a huge presence in the hispanic areas of Chicago.


What part of Chicago are you? I grew up by 31st and the lake front then lived in Wrigleyville and when I got married I moved near Leland and Rockwell. I miss the food especially Byron's.


----------



## Lee Willis

Just be careful telling your wife you have a bunch of Bimbos in the train room!


----------



## Vincent

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, somebody's got a big collection of Bimbo vehicles!
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=454537&stc=1&d=1528148098


Yeah, but mine's in Spanish.


----------



## Vincent

*1956 Ford F-100 Tow Truck*

No matter how hard I try, I can't get a good photograph of this magnificent, brand-new "Running on Empty" series truck that I bought this morning. So the last picture is off the web, and the others are mine.


----------



## RonthePirate

DennyM said:


> What part of Chicago are you? I grew up by 31st and the lake front then lived in Wrigleyville and when I got married I moved near Leland and Rockwell. I miss the food especially Byron's.


Hi, Denny. I know it wasn't addressed to me, but I grew up in Chicago also. Right around Belmont and Narragansett.
Went to Lane tech,then Steinmetz.
Got tired of blizzards, now in the nice warm arid desert in Mohave, AZ.
I still miss White Castle and Flukey's

EDIT: And there seem to be more Bimbo trucks in Los Angeles than all the others combined.


----------



## DennyM

RonthePirate said:


> Hi, Denny. I know it wasn't addressed to me, but I grew up in Chicago also. Right around Belmont and Narragansett.
> Went to Lane tech,then Steinmetz.
> Got tired of blizzards, now in the nice warm arid desert in Mohave, AZ.
> I still miss White Castle and Flukey's
> 
> EDIT: And there seem to be more Bimbo trucks in Los Angeles than all the others combined.


Ron, I know exactly where that is. I went to Dunbar, but my wife's niece went to Lane Tech, my brother in-law went to Gordon Tech and my wife went to Immaculata. Flukey's was good, but I miss Byron's and Lou Malnati's pizza. Can't forget D'Agostino's on Addison and Southport. I lived in Wrigleyvillle for 8 years which is where I met my wife.


----------



## DennyM

Vincent said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't get a good photograph of this magnificent, brand-new "Running on Empty" series truck that I bought this morning. So the last picture is off the web, and the others are mine.


Nice truck. I've noticed when I don't use enough light when I'm not using a flash the photo doesn't focus.


----------



## Lee Willis

Nice truck Vincent. It can be difficult to photograph diecast cars and trucks. I bought a 4000 lumen LED "bulb" that I use, which I screwed into a normal trouble-light socket and have mounted on a clamp to place somewhere near when I am taking pictures. It does the trick.


----------



## flyboy2610

I went to the train show in Ralston, Ne. (one of the small towns absorbed by Omaha over the years) this morning. It was an OK show. 
I bought a few things: a roll of Woodland Scenics plaster cloth for less than I could get it local, 2 packs of Kadee #142 couplers (medium overset whisker couplers. Useful when converting from truck to body mount), a Rivarossi UP greyhound observation car, and a UP rotary plow someone converted to battery operation for the blade. I plan to remove the battery holder and push switch. I'll leave the motor and shaft attached to the blade.
I don't know why, but the front truck is pop-riveted to the metal frame in the front of the plow! 
I'll have to remove that and take further repair measures as needed. Oh, well.
The shell needs to come off the observation car as well. The weight is loose and rattling around in there. hwell:
A couple of projects for a later time.


----------



## Vincent

Flyboy, in my humble and sometimes inept opinion, it comes down to how much did you pay for the loco and the observation car?

They both look like they have a lot of potential--high quality equipment that were not properly cared for.


----------



## flyboy2610

Vincent said:


> Flyboy, in my humble and sometimes inept opinion, it comes down to how much did you pay for the loco and the observation car?
> 
> They both look like they have a lot of potential--high quality equipment that were not properly cared for.


$10 each.
I have learned that the plow is an Athearn unit. The blades are meant to be powered, but I believe that power was originally supplied by track power, not battery power. I removed the shell and got rid of the battery stuff.
The rear truck is held on by a screw that is installed from the top down. The bolster on the truck is threaded for the screw, so to remove the truck the shell has to be removed. What I originally thought was a pop rivet holding the front truck on turned out to be a piece of rubber tubing slipped over a metal pin. 
The rear truck has wheels that are scale 36" diameter, while the front truck has 33" diameter wheels. I highly doubt that the front truck is the original truck, though. I found some pictures of the Athearn UP 076 rotary plow, and the front truck does not look like what is on this unit.
UP did have a rotary plow with this number. It was built in 1950, retired in 1985. The pics I found of it, though, show the plow as being silver with red blades. So it appears a re-paint is in order.
For the front truck, I can use a die and cut threads on that pin and use a lock washer to hold the truck on, or cut the pin off, drill and tap the hole, and use a piece of brass tube as an insert for the truck. What to do.............


----------



## Vincent

Okay, I spent $1.80 US for the British frigate HMS Norfolk. I
am pleased to report that only two pieces were missing. Two and a half hours to assemble means that I spent less than 1 cent per minute, and I enjoyed it.


After I display it for a while, I will add the helicopter landing pad to my train lay-out, along with a variety of towers.


----------



## Vincent

Spend enough time hitting the junk shops, and eventually you'll hit the jackpot! I snagged this 45-year-old diecast model of a 1909 Thomas Flyabout for $10 while walking my dog. E-bay charges from $1.50 to $50, depending on condition.

The Flyabout was a grand car, doing well until the Model T came along at a far more affordable price. Ford drove Thomas into bankruptcy, despite Thomas's efforts to convince people that affordable cars were only a passing fad.


----------



## ebtnut

Kemtron once made a lost wax model of a "Thomas Flyer"made to run on HO track. The car body was actually part of the armature frame for the motor. I actually think the model was oversize for actual HO scale, but it was a really neat model. Haven't seen one in decades.


----------



## Vincent

ebtnut said:


> Kemtron once made a lost wax model of a "Thomas Flyer"made to run on HO track. The car body was actually part of the armature frame for the motor. I actually think the model was oversize for actual HO scale, but it was a really neat model. Haven't seen one in decades.



I found two on E-bay. (By George, that's an ugly-looking locomotive!)


----------



## ebtnut

IIRC, that big block sticking out of the side is the motor magnet. You can barely see part of the armature through that slot in the cover over the rear seat. I think the motor parts came from Lindsay. My, how far we've come in miniaturization since the late 1950's.


----------



## jlc41

Just got this for my Christmas display. It will be atop my entertainment center. Going around a small village.


----------



## jlc41

Here it is out of the box, runs very nicely.


----------



## Fire21

So this is N-scale? Does it have traction tires? Would it pull the consist up any kind of grade, or pretty much level only? It's kinda cute!


----------



## Vincent

Fire21 said:


> So this is N-scale? Does it have traction tires? Would it pull the consist up any kind of grade, or pretty much level only? It's kinda cute!



Fire21, it is a Bachman HO train with good reviews. Because it is so light, you need to make sure that the track pins are inserted correctly. It often has trouble if the track is on a carpet.

It is available at a store here in Mexico and I have reviewed it. But its cars cannot be coupled with any other car.

Incidentally, the tender is the engine--it just pushes the locomotive while it pulls the three railcars.


----------



## jlc41

Hey Fire21, this is only going to be for a Christmas setup around a small village scene. I don't need to worry about a consist up a grade she'll run on level track only.


----------



## Fire21

Vincent said:


> Fire21, it is a Bachman HO train with good reviews.


Interesting...when I place my cursor over either of the photos, a small sub-window opens and says 
"N-Scale DeWitt Clinton.jpg"


----------



## Vincent

Fire21 said:


> Interesting...when I place my cursor over either of the photos, a small sub-window opens and says
> "N-Scale DeWitt Clinton.jpg"


Mine says the same thing. The error might be due to its actually being the size of an N scale train, because it was, after all, rather tiny. But it runs on an HO gauge track.


----------



## flyboy2610

I got a visit from the postman. He brought me 2 pair of Kadee 505 conversion bolsters. These will go on the Rivarossi UP greyhound observation car I got at a train show a couple of weeks ago. I also got a Micromark truck tuner. Now I can begin replacing plastic wheels in earnest!
But the best thing he brought me is a Soundtraxx Econami ECO-21P decoder! This will go into my Athearn Genesis Big Boy. When I ordered the Big Boy, I thought I ordered the DCC/sound equipped version. When the locomotive came, it was the DC/DCC ready version. At first I thought Factory Direct Trains had sent me the wrong one. I double checked my order paperwork, and sure enough: I had ordered the wrong one! 
I've actually had this for about 3 years now. I just never got around to ordering a 21 pin decoder for it. There was no rush because the layout wasn't (still isn't) able to run a train around the entire circuit. But I had some unexpected cash and decided to go ahead and order the decoder. I wonder what a Big Boy would sound like with a peanut whistle? 
In case you're wondering, I got the coal tender with wood deck version. Big Boy, not decoder!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Arrived today! Madison Hardware Story Boxcar.


----------



## Vincent

Now that's a sharp-looking boxcar!


----------



## Stumpy

flyboy2610 said:


> I also got a Micromark truck tuner. Now I can begin replacing plastic wheels in earnest!


I'll be interested to see/hear about your progress on that project flyboy. I have several fleabay finds that need wheels & couplers replaced.


----------



## DennyM

Nice boxcar.


----------



## jimben

Yes, just starting up. 10 cars, two engines, 8 buildings, 12 lighted light posts, 12 trees, 2 lighted signs, dual control power pack and a lot of track. All is HO and NOS vintage items except used & excellent condition buildings.


----------



## DennyM

Pick these reefers up last Saturday at I Love Toy Trains in Michigan City, IN.


----------



## MichaelE

Ordered 7 new turnouts and 75 feet of flextrack along with five new Auhägen structure kits.

I'm finally going to finish my dual mainlines.


----------



## Vincent

Another 1939 Chevy panel truck! It is identical to the Gulf one, but with a different paint job.


----------



## jlc41

Hey Denny, nice reefers I like the colors. Vincent I like your array of characters, pretty cool.


----------



## flyboy2610

Hey, Vincent, guess who was in town last weekend?


----------



## Vincent

flyboy2610 said:


> Hey, Vincent, guess who was in town last weekend?


Now that would be a nice addition to my empire.


----------



## Vincent

I need some help, Folks. I bought this antique, "Made in China," Coke truck a few hours ago for 75 cents. The two front tires are inside the rims, and I can't get them onto the rims.

My smart, intelligent wife (Hey, she married me) can't them on, either. There are two screws on the bottom, but one is a permanent type, so I can't take it apart.

What are my odds of success if I pull one rim off the axle, try to get the tires on, and then put it back together? Or should I just leave it parked so that a building blocks the front wheels?

PS. The radiator is missing, but I can park it so no one will notice.


----------



## jlc41

Have you tried put some Vaseline on the rim and walk the tire on????


----------



## Vincent

jlc41 said:


> Have you tried put some Vaseline on the rim and walk the tire on????


I'm about to try it.

I found a website that says to cut the tires apart, put them onto the rim, and glue them together.

I like your suggestion better.


----------



## Vincent

Well, Gang, I got my 75 cents worth.

Using Vaseline got the tires closer, but still no success. But I'll try that first if this ever happens again.

I unscrewed the only removable screw, and was surprised to have the top come off. The permanent bolt wasn't holding the top and bottom together.

I tried to pull one of the rims off, but they are too strongly attached.

I cut the two front tires apart with a razor knife and they went onto the rims easily. Then I realized that we didn't have any Super Glue. But they're fine as long as I leave it as a permanent display.

The last photo says in Spanish "The Favorite 100 Years as Everybody's favorite."


----------



## flyernut

Heat the tires up with a heat gun or hair-dryer.


----------



## DennyM

Another Menards purchase.


----------



## VegasN

Dang I wish we had a Menards here......


----------



## santafe158

We spent a couple hours hauling around a freight train behind our 1897 Baldwin 4-4-0 for some TV filming for an upcoming series of the joint "The Henry Ford"/CBS series "Innovation Nation."


----------



## ebtnut

OK, Jake, where is that? Greenfield Village?


----------



## Vincent

We just got back from a wonderful time in Guadalajara at a mall with two hobby shops. One of them was closed without explanation. The other had a two year old Bachman HO train set at a good price. It ran great right out of the box, but my wife had to super-glue the cowcatcher back on. It definitely looks sharp, and I'll be doing a lot of work this week re-arranging tracks to get everything to fit. Pictures tomorrow!


I'm enjoying researching the rail lines that the rolling stock comes from, and I have difficulty seeing how Union Pacific could be hauling a Chicago and Illinois Midland boxcar (I can see the Canadian National gondola). 

I also got five foam buildings for a Christmas village.


----------



## VegasN

Wow Jake, that is way awesome!! Beautiful locomotive.


Man.....it sure has been a long time since I posted in here......it's been a long time since I got anything new for my trains. But, now that I'm back into it, I am looking for goodies again. Bought my first train load (pun intended) in Kingman today....

These four locomotives run......



These two do not...



These 20 cars are ready to roll...



These 17 are not...



And for buying them, they thru in a gift for free....
This is HO...


Not counting the HO Coca Cola tanker, I got 51 pieces all together and paid $60.00.


----------



## DennyM

Nice VagasN.


----------



## Vincent

Vegas, I don't like Rock Island Railroad, but that Rock Island diesel in your first picture looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Vincent

*The Bachman Express*

I'm not impressed with the 0-6-0 Union Pacific loco that came with it, but these three cars on the set I bought yesterday are beautiful.

I was intrigued by the history of the Chicago and Illinois Midland Railroad. Started by the village of Pawnee, Illinois, to connect their farm products to a main line, it was bought by Commonwealth Edison to supply coal to its power plants. It never went to Chicago. It still exists as the Illinois Midland Railway.


----------



## Fire21

VegasN said:


> These 20 cars are ready to roll...
> 
> 
> These 17 are not...


Ummm, the pictures are the same...


----------



## VegasN

Fire21 said:


> Ummm, the pictures are the same...



ooppss


*take two*

These 17 are not....


----------



## VegasN

Vincent said:


> Vegas, I don't like Rock Island Railroad, but that Rock Island diesel in your first picture looks pretty sharp.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan, but only because they are unfamiliar to me. I have never seen any Rock Island anything in real life, not a locomotive, not a car, not even a station bench, or scrap of paper.....so I can't find an attachment to it. But, yes, I did like the locomotive and at just over a dollar?? Had to. It's now pulling the passenger train in Serenity.


----------



## VegasN

Vincent said:


> I'm not impressed with the 0-6-0 Union Pacific loco that came with it, but these three cars on the set I bought yesterday are beautiful.
> 
> I was intrigued by the history of the Chicago and Illinois Midland Railroad. Started by the village of Pawnee, Illinois, to connect their farm products to a main line, it was bought by Commonwealth Edison to supply coal to its power plants. It never went to Chicago. It still exists as the Illinois Midland Railway.


I know exactly what you are talking about on the 0-6-0. I have a Bachmann 0-6-0 that came in The Empire Builder set. It runs, but not real impressed. It's lack of wheel pickups makes it less than desirable.


----------



## Vincent

VegasN said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about on the 0-6-0. I have a Bachmann 0-6-0 that came in The Empire Builder set. It runs, but not real impressed. It's lack of wheel pickups makes it less than desirable.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, Vegas, that's two of us who own an 0-6-0.
> 
> Surprisingly, the 0-6-0 was the most common steam loco arrangement. Unstable at high speeds, they excelled at pulling low-speed heavy freight trains, and they were also used for switching duties.


----------



## Viperjim1

*A brass cab forward*

Bought 2 lots on the feebay and when I received them , 1 lot of cars had a Southern pacific tender made in Japan , the other lot had the loco. And it was a cab forward brass key imports ac-6 I believe, no box and I'm figuring it didn't run, but to my disbelief it runs perfect! The only thing missing is the pin on the tender the draw bar connects to ,but it is not needed as no connection is from the tender. It was Christmas and the price for the cars I was bidding on 110$ for 40 microtrains no jewels. So it was a great day.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## VegasN

Correction. The 0-6-0 I have came in The Yard Boss set, not The Empire Builder.


----------



## HD FLATCAR

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


Has anyone tried the SCARM (Simple Computer Aided Railway Modeller)... Looks like a nice program if I can get it to work as sold.... I am having problems viewing the items in the libraries.


----------



## Stumpy

I use it. Works well for me. Saved me WAY more than the $40 purchase price. 

I don't understand the trouble you're having viewing the libraries, though.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I'm joining the Lionel Torpedo club


----------



## Vincent

400E, that's one sharp-looking train!

If I may ask, do you know what year it was manufactured?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I don't know unfortunately, but I do know that it's a pre-war one and it's a 1668.


----------



## HD FLATCAR

Stumpy said:


> I use it. Works well for me. Saved me WAY more than the $40 purchase price.
> 
> I don't understand the trouble you're having viewing the libraries, though.


I had one of their custom reps look at my problem... the background color I had in my windows was the same color (black) as the library pictures, hence no image showed... changed color, all is good now:sold:


----------



## sid

teeeee got my new BNSF dcc with sound today and a Rio Grande bacmann dcc . I love the sound on the BNSF its loksound man it sounds good to me. The lil Rio i had problems getting it up an running at first but then she took off . how should i break them in . just run them for a while ?? i was supposed to get a union switcher . But it arive DOA had to send t back and all he had was the rio so i got the rio i like it


----------



## paul123

I found this catalog and just need input on it and what you think be for i order anything.
https://mailchi.mp/8769775a91bb/http54c38cjd27gtct4loasjx8nee4hopclickbanknet

Thanks Paul


----------



## Vincent

My smart, intelligent wife (She married me, you know) just finished this two-sheet church building we downloaded from the internet. Now that she's convinced me that glue sticks are better than Elmer's glue, I'm going to try building some of the other buildings I downloaded.

"The Church of the Right Track" has a bad location--knights and dragons and pirates are fighting all over the place. On the other hand, it does have trains going past during the services. 

At first I put it on the grounds of the Kryptonite Mining Company, but the bald-headed guy who owns the place made me move it.


----------



## flyboy2610

My layout will have a church in the town, I'm thinking of calling it "The Church of the Holy Unnecessary." I heard that name on the final episode of The Red Green show. www.redgreen.com


----------



## trainmeup

400E Blue Comet said:


> I'm joining the Lionel Torpedo club
> View attachment 461888
> 
> View attachment 461890


Blue Comet this is such a great train. Who made this engine? I would love to find one of these!


----------



## trainmeup

California RailFan508 said:


> I was in a rush (had to go to work), so I only had time to load 3 images. Here are more:


That is amazing. It looks like it is brand new.


----------



## Vincent

flyboy2610 said:


> My layout will have a church in the town, I'm thinking of calling it "The Church of the Holy Unnecessary." I heard that name on the final episode of The Red Green show. www.redgreen.com



Not bad! We have "The Church of the Right Track" on our lay-out.


----------



## JoeSaggese

I got this for my bus station yesterday.


----------



## VegasN

All really cool stuff!!

The church on my layouts is the Church Of St. Mattress.....


----------



## Vincent

Vegas, it's frustrating--I have seen model churches for decades. Then when I want one for my lay-out, I have to settle for a cardboard download off the internet.


----------



## MichaelE

A Vollmer Polizeiwache to protect and serve my growing village. 










A surplus DR carriage for the privat mountain line railroad.


----------



## Vincent

Michael, that is a very nice police station. But I can't get one. My wife is Polish and gets upset whenever I say anything about it. She likes my Polish destroyer "Thunderbolt!" but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## MichaelE

It's not Gestapo HQ at the Braun Haus. In fact, it is post war construction so there is no connection to the past.

Thanks for the post. The Polizei stations I really wanted were not in stock and back-orders are iffy if ever. I'm still waiting on a very nice Guildhaus since April!


----------



## Vincent

Uhm, Michael, please tell me that someone else posted and it got deleted. I think it is a great-looking building.


----------



## MichaelE

Yes, I like it OK. Not what I was really looking for, but it works.

Not sure what you are talking about with the deleted post.


----------



## Xnats

I'm an O scaler now. I cannot wait till Christmas, it will be so nice having a train that runs and is cat proof.


----------



## Vincent

Amazing what you can get for 30 cents US at an open-air market in Mexico.


----------



## VegasN

Vincent said:


> Vegas, it's frustrating--I have seen model churches for decades. Then when I want one for my lay-out, I have to settle for a cardboard download off the internet.


That does suck. You just cant get them there?


----------



## JoeSaggese

A new bus pulled into town today


----------



## jlc41

Nice bus and terminal. Am looking for a grey hound terminal. Can you please tell me where you found that?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## JoeSaggese

jlc41 said:


> Nice bus and terminal. Am looking for a grey hound terminal. Can you please tell me where you found that?
> Thanks
> Joe


Thanks. I found both on Ebay.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Vincent

Joe, I had to scrounge the internet to confirm it, but Yes, you have a genuine Greyhound bus from the 1920's.


----------



## Againtrains

*My new items in the last month...*

Pictures of my new items this last month including the one I ordered wrong and was fixed for free!!

1)Intermountain END SD40-2 with sound.

2)Atlas Dash 8-40B had to go back and have decoder installed.

3)Intermountain SD45-2 I order it while waiting for the Dash 8

4) FoxValley Transfer Cab


----------



## JoeSaggese

Vincent said:


> Joe, I had to scrounge the internet to confirm it, but Yes, you have a genuine Greyhound bus from the 1920's.


Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## VegasN

Very cool '20's bus! Great pics Vincent. Its always nice to see pics of something on your layout in real life!

Very nice looking locomotives too!!


----------



## Vincent

It's a good thing this sharp-looking 1952 Chevy pick-up was only $1.25 at Wal-Mart, because I don't like the stylized paintings on it. I might try finding a second one to see what happens if I just apply black paint, but I think I'll make it look bad.


----------



## VegasN

This must be HO.....I have never found anything at Walmart small enough to use on my N scale layout.....


----------



## Vincent

*Dead Rail Locomotive--and it works!*

A dead rail locomotive receives no power from the tracks. It carries batteries but unlike a battery-powered loco, it is controlled by a remote control. Yesterday, I was surprised to find a large-scale, dead rail, Christmas train, with a loco and five cars, plus tracks, for about $55 US.

Yes, it is cheap plastic. No, it is not an accurate representation of any real locomotive (and its cars aren't realistic, either). Like the first electric trains, it concentrates on working at a low cost. But it runs well and will be part of my Christmas display.


----------



## Colorado1445

Got both these for cheap. The On30 trains that are stylized are going to be made into a fictional shortline for an On30 project I got going.

The Hornby loco was just really nice and I liked it.


----------



## Massey

Not adding a pic because you all know what a Digitrax Zephyr looks like... So what’s the big deal with a Zephyr? I got it off EBay for a song, and it was listed as broken for parts or repair, unit is shorted internally. I get it a few days later excited for a repair project, I plug the power supply in... see a green light... ok good sign. I plug the power supply into the unit... it powers up normally. Hmm. Maybe it acts shorted when a train it on the rails... place it in my layout... engines run fine... yup you guessed it, it works flawless. But I did find later what was wrong... the AC power cord is bad, it has a broken connection that must have been just connecting enough for that initial test on my workbench.


----------



## Vincent

Nice-looking trains there, Colorado.


----------



## J.Albert1949

New grain hoppers (still need the feed mill for the siding that they're on):


----------



## jlc41

Very nice stuff guys. Vincent, nice Christmas colors.


----------



## VegasN

Love all the new stuff!! That reminds me, I bought a Christmas train earlier this year and haven't even tested it yet....better get on that.....

I picked something up yesterday....it's not a train or anything for the layouts, but, it is train related….and I thought was very cool...


----------



## Stumpy

Been running DC using an old MRC200. That's about to change.
.


----------



## Vincent

Merry Christmas!

I got this Christmas train station at Walmart today for $20.70 US. My wife tested the lights and they work. It's almost 10" tall and will be part of my Christmas train lay-out beginning November 1.

I had decided not to buy cheap ceramic Christmas buildings, but this one looked so good that it was easily worth the $2.40 US I paid for it.


----------



## Vincent

My wifeypoo and I got these for $2.40 apiece at Walmart today.

The LED lights they sold us are too large to fit inside them, but I THINK I can run Christmas tree lights through them.


----------



## Vincent

Now that I own six train sets, with room for only four, I will probably start buying individual cars and locos But this last set, that I bought three days ago, is beautiful.

As noted elsewhere on this forum, Bachman sacrifices realism for quality. C&O never ran a locomotive like this (at least that I can find). They make the PRR gondola exactly like the real ones, but the serial number does not exist on any real PRR gondola. Also, Bachman issues the identical gondola in black or brown.

All of the cars look sharp and handle well, although I regard the caboose as "ordinary."

Overall it is a well-made set that improves my collection.


----------



## mopac

Nice looking train set Vincent. I like the chemical tank car.


----------



## flyboy2610

That is a USRA (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Railroad_Administration) 0-6-0.


----------



## Vincent

Thank you, Flyboy.

I looked it up, and neither C&O nor Union Pacific used them (I have one for both railroads).

However, it was an excellent locomotive, effective in switching and in hauling slow, heavy freight trains.


----------



## Vincent

Manufactured in 1992, this 1933 Atlas Tire truck is missing both the tires and the top. Some paint and some tires (which I have buried somewhere) will make this antique truck worth the 75 cents US that I paid for it.


----------



## Captain Martin

*Choo Choo!*

Thomas the Tank Engine Stocks have sky rocketed! :SELLIT:


----------



## Vincent

Finished!!!


----------



## Lee Willis

Nice truck Vincent.


----------



## DennyM

Yes very nice.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Looking good sir!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Westchester toy and train show was today. Picked up a bunch of light bulbs, a few other parts, the 2 cars which were 10 bucks total and the Barclay figurines.


----------



## DennyM

Bought a Motor Max American Classics 1955 Chevy from a club member.


----------



## Vincent

Denny, those are some sharp-looking additions to your collection. I see that you are a Lionel fan.


----------



## DennyM

Vincent said:


> Denny, those are some sharp-looking additions to your collection. I see that you are a Lionel fan.


I think you were looking at Chiefmcfuz's post. I just bought that pickup truck.


----------



## Vincent

You're right.

Chief, you have some sharp-looking Lionel equipment there.


----------



## DennyM

Vincent said:


> You're right.


It doesn't happen often.


----------



## riogrande

> Get anything new?


Pretty much monthly but never in a place when reading this forum to take a picture and post the latest spoils.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I just purchaed two EOT units from GATR works. N scale set ups, with tiny watch batteries in them. 

A new Rapido Turbo Amtrak train, and it ran about 2 minutes and the rear engine quit. I called them and they called me right back, sent it back, waiting for it to return, supposedly before Christmas. At 567.00 buck for a N scale train, it should be back and bonus check for me buying it.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Reminds me of a visit to a Ford assembly engine assembly plant I had back in 1966. 
They made a big deal about how they tested every engine. This man would stand next to the engines as they came by him and he had big appendages on his arms that supplied power and fuel and he would grab the engine and start it, and once it started he would pull the arms off -- took all of 10 seconds. But at least they did test if they started! Made me wonder with the way they played up this test if the other manufactures were not even doing this! And apparently now, with your Locomotive there was no live test, or at least not one long enough -- how frustrating that is when you have to send something brand new back because it failed so quickly!


----------



## DennyM

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I just purchaed two EOT units from GATR works. N scale set ups, with tiny watch batteries in them.
> 
> A new Rapido Turbo Amtrak train, and it ran about 2 minutes and the rear engine quit. I called them and they called me right back, sent it back, waiting for it to return, supposedly before Christmas. At 567.00 buck for a N scale train, it should be back and bonus check for me buying it.


I was at a train show yesterday. They had a nice N gauge layout.


----------



## Vincent

The two North Pole penguins need some paint. The 1935 Cadillac and the 1936 Cord definitely need painting.

I had never heard of the Cord They were luxury cars manufactured for only five years. Cord was actually a holding company for various other companies.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

N scale is growing it appears, but still just can not get the assortment of things available to HO. HO is the industry cow now. My hobby shop has over 50 HO locos on display. Athearn has now come up with a DCC/sound for 169.00. That makes that 100.00 bucks less that what most N scale stuff is going for now, unless you buy on line.

I was very leary of the train, had never heard glowing reviews about their products, but the Turbo train was quite unique and decided be damned the torpedos. 

My VIA turbo is running fine. Ran it for a half an hour Saturday at our Train Club open house.

I have two new SD40's from Broadway limited that had to be sent back. 13 plus week turn around. Not cool, should just replace them. Netiher one had been ran 20 minutes. Some kind of decoder problem. I wrote them a letter telling them if it did truly take 13 weeks to repair my train, I would buy more trains only if I was given 13 weeks to decide if I wanted to pay for them. No response yet. lol


----------



## Vincent

A key to successful railroading is to marry a wife who is smarter than you are. These are "before and after" photos of two antique luxury cars I bought in an outdoor market.


----------



## Magic

"Wife" did a very nice job on those. Look great.

Magic


----------



## flyboy2610

It would appear that Santa Claus got my email! (And doesn't know about some of the things I did.  )
Santa brought me a Badger Patriot 105 airbrush! Thanks, Santa!


----------



## jlc41

Kudos to wife, nice paint work.


----------



## m14trains

*New Train Room Artifac*

I received this B&O plaque as a Christmas present. It is a metal B&O emblem (weighs 18 lbs.) mounted on a plywood base by the previous owner to allow hanging on the wall. This sign was purchased by my son at a yard sale where the seller claimed he took this off the wall of a old train building Do not know where.


----------



## VegasN

All great new stuff everyone! I absolutely love the B&O plaque. I picked up a BNSF plate not too long ago that was issued only to employees. Love it.

Money is exceptionally tight right now, which is why not much progress has been made, and I haven't got the rest of Betzville here....so sad....but....my landlord knows how much I love trains, and I also collect Monopoly games (my favorite game ever!), so he gave me this for Christmas....



I cant wait to get this and my BNSF HO set all set up and running....


----------



## Vincent

Great-looking set, Vegas!


----------



## 66272

Got a Bachmann 2-8-0 that I'm kitbashing into a freelance design that's loosely based off the Western Maryland H-9 series.

This is the first time I've ever done major modifications to a model...so far, so good! I'll make a thread about it in the future.


----------



## flyboy2610

ruben759 said:


> Got a Bachmann 2-8-0 that I'm kitbashing into a freelance design that's loosely based off the Western Maryland H-9 series.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever done major modifications to a model...so far, so good! I'll make a thread about it in the future.


Looking forward to seeing that thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## john65002

Picked up some oldies


----------



## DennyM

john65002 said:


> View attachment 479934
> 
> 
> View attachment 479936
> 
> 
> View attachment 479938
> 
> 
> Picked up some oldies


Very nice.


----------



## VegasN

Beautiful! Very attractive locomotive, and I have a couple Rivarossi passenger cars.....I just love them!


----------



## john65002

Picked up a few more greyhounds. Challenger is a diecast MTH, one in box is Athearn Genisis, and other two are Brodway Limited


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Just took a picture of my Veterans tribute from Kato. Not to impressed with it, way too expensive, retail price of 330.00. I got mine on Ebay the first day for 185.00 or would never have bought one. Somebody screwed up as the next day they went to 259.00. It is DCC with sound.


----------



## john65002

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Just took a picture of my Veterans tribute from Kato. Not to impressed with it, way too expensive, retail price of 330.00. I got mine on Ebay the firt day for 185.00 or would never have bought one. Somebody screwed up as the next day they went to 259.00. It is DCC with sound.


Athearn made a beautiful HO version. I really enjoy it.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Mine is N scale, not quite as detailed. Funny I was just reading your post on the train yard in Iowa.


----------



## Fire21

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Just took a picture of my Veterans tribute from Kato. Not to impressed with it, way too expensive, retail price of 330.00. I got mine on Ebay the first day for 185.00 or would never have bought one. Somebody screwed up as the next day they went to 259.00. It is DCC with sound.


Aside from the price variance, why are you "not too impressed with it'?


----------



## DennyM

Nice John and Poppet.


----------



## Vincent

The last one in stock! A 1950 Olds 88, with opening doors and hood. I had a hard time getting good photos because it reflects the sun too much when I do a close-up.


----------



## mikek

My wife got me this Buick Roadmaster. I'm sure $90 was too much for it. I'm keeping it sealed in the box to hold value as a collectible. I can only hope someone in the family will take a liking to it, or some collector will just have to have it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good looking model.


----------



## DennyM

I picked up a Goodyear truck from Menards.


----------



## Vincent

Mikek, that is one nice-looking car.


----------



## Lee Willis

The Olds and Buick are great. My Dad was an Oldsmobile man all his life, and my uncle, a Buick man. I rode in both of those cars, although they were blue (both my Mom and my Aunt's favorite color was blue). 

DennyM - I have the same truck in my collection. It is a nice truck and looks good where you have it.


----------



## mopac

Denny, did the truck come with the tires? Looks good.


----------



## Vincent

I got this 1932 Ford delivery truck for 50 cents at an open air market. My smart, intelligent wife then fixed it up The front grill was missing, and the improvised grill my wife made is not accurate, but I can't knock the price.


----------



## DennyM

mopac said:


> Denny, did the truck come with the tires? Looks good.


Thanks mopac. Yes it did come with the tires. I got one for a modeler friend for Christmas and when I was at Menards few days ago there was one more left. So I liberated it.

Looks good Vincent.


----------



## Darrenmb

I posted most if this in the OO gauge forum,but I dont mind posting again



















Got other trains as well, but the pictured bits are stuff I have bought since acquiring my grandads stuff... bought more wagons and coaches too, but pics are not on my phone..


----------



## Darrenmb

Not sure what happened above, but three pics arent same as three thumbnails.. ones missing..


----------



## Vincent

Darren, that "Rocket" locomotive and train are beautiful!


----------



## Darrenmb

Thank you, was a total Ebay score, 99 bucks and it came with 5 coaches.. it's a triang model from 1964. I absolutely love it


----------



## Darrenmb

Took some pics of some of the wagons.. apparently it's a fantasy theme of stuff that never existed..


----------



## flyboy2610

You're making me hungry!


----------



## Cousin Eddie

Just picked this set up off eBay to run behind my conrail engine


----------



## Fire21

Darrenmb said:


> Took some pics of some of the wagons.. apparently it's a fantasy theme of stuff that never existed..




Those look like some of the short cars Tooter (moderator who never comes here anymore) kit bashed.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24041&highlight=tooter


----------



## Vincent

Somebody got a bunch of unsold Mattel cars (This one was made in 2001, although it's possible that old dies were used), attached decals for Mickey Mouse cartoons, and repackaged them.

This shining new 1940 Ford Coupe cost me $2 at Walmart.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Fire21 said:


> Those look like some of the short cars Tooter (moderator who never comes here anymore) kit bashed.
> 
> https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24041&highlight=tooter


Nope, those are all Hornby produced cars (00 scale)...,.apparently they thought that people would be interested in those....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Vincent said:


> Somebody got a bunch of unsold Mattel cars (This one was made in 2001, although it's possible that old dies were used), attached decals for Mickey Mouse cartoons, and repackaged them


The date on the bottom of Hot Wheels cars is the year that model/cast was first used....and they run them several times in their lives....there's really no telling when an actual car was produced, unless they are in their original packaging....

And the Mickey Mouse car was produced by Hot Wheels....no added on decals there.....


----------



## Darrenmb

Got a few more today.. I think hornby got it right though, although there a quite a few people that think they are unrealistic, therefore pointless, they are quite hard to find... been looking for the polo one for a while now, then all 3 popped up on ebay.co.uk as a lot.


----------



## Vincent

So why is a Mexican toy store selling this beautiful 1949 Ford Mercury Custom?

It seems that one of them was modified as the Batmobile in a black and white movie serial.


----------



## VegasN

Excellent new toys guys!! Primo score on that Triang Rocket set.....awesome!!


----------



## Darrenmb

Newest toy showed up yesterday.. it's the bachman gandy dancer... its tiny!!!!


----------



## Vincent

I bought this dirty, grimy boat yesterday for 25 cents US. It has a gun in front and two air propellers in the back, designed for swamps and shallow water. And after carefully cleaning it with a brush, I read the words "Mexican Coast Guard" on one side.

This is a rare find indeed, as Mexico does not have a coast guard. A separate branch of the Mexican Navy patrols for 30 miles off Mexico's coast for criminals and rescues.


----------



## Darrenmb

My latest acquisition...... I do love me some ebay


----------



## Guest

Got off the phone a short while ago with Al Rudman of SideTrack Hobbies. Such a nice Gentleman. Picked up a 3pk of Lionel NS 33k cars. Need a couple of other sets in different road names to complete a tank train. Sooooo while I was speaking with him I also pre ordered the new BNSF Tank Train set. Two birds with one stone, more tankers and an elusive BNSF ES44 to compliment our Golden Swoosh. All in all a good afternoon!


Gary.


----------



## MichaelE

I finished the new Vollmer Polizeiwache last week. The other Polizeiwache will be used at another location as a different building.


----------



## Guest

WOW Michael, what a beautiful building! Awesome work.


Gary.


----------



## Magic

Agreed. :smilie_daumenpos:
Really nice to see some different architecture.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Great looking building, colors are so bright, crisp. Great work sir.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I finally found some fuel trucks and grain trucks.


----------



## Vincent

Nice-looking trucks, PF. 

Why are you interested in fuel and grain trucks?


----------



## jlc41

MichaelE, dynamite buildings, beautiful.


----------



## DennyM

MichaelE, that is seriously nice.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Nice fuel trucks! Wish someone would make some with old tractor units, maybe 1940's or 50's......


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Vincent, my main industry is an Ethanol plant, you can see it in the My Layout forum.

Old Hobo, let me look around a little. I may have some that fit just what you need. I know I am not going to use the, I only model N. I think I have one, but I have several of the old fuel trucks, but not semis.

I have an older dump truck that could easily be made into a fuel rig with a trailer. Some of you guys' work could even modify them to work. The older trailers would be the real problem I think. I will post a picture of what I have in this thread Old Hobo.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Here are the fuel trucks that I have. If they will work for you let me know. I don't see me using them on my layout.

Sorry the last picture came out a little blurry.


----------



## Vincent

They're pretty good, especially that Sunoco truck.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I bought them off of ebay a couple of years ago. I went on vehicle spree. I had planned on being early 1900 to 1950. So they fit then. Now my rail road is more along the modern era. I have several buildings and even kits that I won't be using. Only running later Diesel locos now.


----------



## Vincent

$1.50, and it works!


----------



## Old_Hobo

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Here are the fuel trucks that I have. If they will work for you let me know. I don't see me using them on my layout.
> 
> Sorry the last picture came out a little blurry.


I agree....that Sunoco truck is what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

PM me an address and I will get them to you. I have no use for them and would rather see someone else use them than have them laying in abox to get thrown out when I croak!!!


----------



## Darrenmb

Didnt get it yet, but won it... a triang battle space turbo car...


----------



## Chares7477

stationmaster said:


> You guys made me jealous. I'm out trying to snipe something on Ebay. I did buy a new depot on Ebay today for just over $8. Here's a link...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWNX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> A little weathering and it will be just right, don'tcha think?
> 
> Bob


Looking for n scale building supplies like shingles brick windows etc


----------



## Chares7477

Look okay blue one I like


----------



## Chares7477

Anyone know a dcc with sound switcher n scale


----------



## Darrenmb

Posted over in the oo section, but I got 3 ladies... 🙂 Ruth, Jane and Anne... triang Pullman coaches


----------



## jlc41

Nice ladies although one seems a little bit worn.


----------



## Darrenmb

Hey now, I never said young ladies... 🙂


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, they certainly are going "downhill", at least in those pictures.


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> I finished the new Vollmer Polizeiwache last week.


Love it! Nice work!


----------



## Darrenmb

Just arrived from England today... a Lima Deltic class diesel.. was a non runner, but 15mins on workbench






, cleaning and lubricating and shes a runner.. only thing missing is 3 of the buffers..
Also got a two track level crossing...


----------



## Fire21

Those Deltic diesels have the strangest sound! Very interesting to hear.


----------



## Darrenmb

Yeah, they were a 2 stroke diesel...


----------



## Darrenmb

Finally got my hornby battle space turbo car.... its fan driven.. also got new stickers to renew it...


----------



## Darrenmb

Cleaned it, serviced it, and replaced all the stickers....


----------



## Darrenmb

Another hornby item....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic

Pretty slick loco and it runs on potato chips as well. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Great combination.

Magic


----------



## DennyM

Good looking train.


----------



## Darrenmb

Only one carriage is a Harry potter one, other one is a just a gwr in maroon..


----------



## Darrenmb

Yup. Even more Hornby... this is my new (to me) class 37... see oo scale for more pics and views


----------



## Cousin Eddie

This little guy is probably not that exciting but I was very happy to find it being a conrail into Norfolk southern fan 3.25 on eBay( trailer and axles not included)


----------



## MichaelE

My Roco Swiss SBB consist finally arrived today. It took so long I thought they were actually coming from Switzerland, but it was well worth the wait.

Five carriages, and they will be pulled through Upper Bavaria by Deutsche-Bahn.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Looking good Eddie.

MichaelE that is an impressive looking layout. A lot of dedication to come up with all that stuff I am sure. More pictures please.


----------



## MichaelE

I'll have a few more when the new ESU Loksound decoder arrives next week. Reynauld's is replacing it under warranty.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, picked up another Legacy CSX AC6000 from the latest run. ( #691 ). CSX freight locos collection is now complete.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Magic

Michael Very nice looking train, also like the different architecture you are going with.
Nice to see the European flavor.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

It reminds me of when I lived there. I may never get back so I thought I would bring a little Germany into my home. Now when I want to go to Germany it's as close as the train room.


----------



## Joefrumjersey

Waiting for my Rapido RDC to arrive, either Monday or Tuesday. Reading # 9165, with DCC / Sound.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I went kind of crazy last week, bought two Kato N scale DCC SD 70 Aces and two Kato RDC cars (Santa Fe) both DC. Will have to try and make them DCC and sound. The SD 70 Aces will run in consist so not worried about the sound on them. Also picked up 10 cars of Santa Fe Kato N scale passenger cars. Will get some pictures tonight. Finally warm enough to go in the garage again.

The last few nights it has been 29 degrees with 80% humidity. Just not working or playing in that.


----------



## Magic

29° a few days ago that was our high.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

We got about 6 inches of snow. My garage is a large metal shed. The snow froze to the roof and turned it into an ice house. The humidity is what is bad. I actually had fog in the building the other night. It was wierd for sure.

I live 25 miles from Palm Springs, it is not supposed to get that cold here and stay that way. I don't like it at all.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Pictures I promised.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Last one


----------



## Magic

That's one fine looking passenger train.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I was pretty lucky in getting it. I saw them all the way up to 375.00 with out an observation car. I paid 250 for the whole thing, and got two Santa Fe RDC's to work in. They should be here tomorrow or Thursday Quite rare i guess, did not find another set on Ebay or Amazon. Both are brand new. All the cars pictured and the trains are new.

Have to figure out the CV's for the two SD70aces as they are TCS decoders with no sound. the lead loco has sound . They do not run evenly at all. 
will have to learn how to speed match, as my hill is a very long steep grade and I need three locos to get enough cars up it to loo realistic.


----------



## Magic

One thing that helped me speed match locos especially different decoders is
to set acceleration and deceleration (CV3 & 4) to the same values or close to the same.
Check each loco to see how they preform, get them as close as possible.
I set mine at 10.
I also set CV 25 (speed tables) all the same. I chose #2 as that is a pretty much straight line acceleration.
Once I get performance about the same I start speed matching.
Not the only way but it works good for me.

Magic


----------



## DennyM

Great photos Poppetflats.


----------



## MichaelE

Great looking train.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks guys, but really can't take much credit for them. Just bought them. But love the Santa Fe and a lot of my layout is built/modeled off of the area it ran in. I am kind of a passenger train nut.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Magic for the info. I will read into that tonight. I am going to a train club meeting Friday night and hope to get them all matched by the time it is over. I need to learn more of that side of model railroading. Just terrifies me I will screw something up.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The RDC's came today. Prices on these things really vary. These are new, both motorized DC unit. I would prefer having sound and they do make sound decoders for the unit.

My question is, should these be modified. New sets run from 270.00 to over 500.00.

Nothing on Ebay or Amazon in the Santa Fe logo. A new Western Pacific set for 513.00 on Amazon. I think that is nuts, and not looking to make money on these, but don't want to destroy something that is more valuable than what I think.

Your comments are truly needed.


----------



## Lee Willis

It is pretty. In similar situations with O-Gauge (it seems to happen all the time) I do what i want, forgetting entirely any market value or cost. Again, the old saw: your railroad, your rules. So go for it YOUR way. 

If it helps know you have company. At the moment I am repainting a PRR Alco B unit that is nearly impossible to find at a good price anywhere on the internet, into a Santa Fe fantasy scheme called Gold Bonnet, which makes no sense economically - the PRR unit is worth a lot, and it will probably be worthless after i finish. But it's what I want . . .


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found this Atlas 2011 product run RS11 at Charles Ro for $75:







Put a Digitrax DH126ps decoder into it, runs fine!

In the same order, also found this earlier run Atlas GP40:







Same Digitrax DH126ps, runs even a bit better!


----------



## DennyM

Very nice Poppet and Albert.


----------



## Darrenmb

Nothing I wanted!!!! Lol. Won a good sized job lot of oo wagons on ebay.co.uk, it arrived today, they shipped wrong box...;( got a big box of n gauge track and n gauge bits and pieces.. hoping seller makes it right... cost to ship back to uk will negate his profit entirely..


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Denny, and sorry to hear Darrenmb.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I have went nuts on old passenger trains. Bought a bunch on Ebay from a gentleman in Mesa, Arizona. What a fair person. 

I picked up a Rio Grand 7 car train, for 86.00. It is like new, box is like new, made in 1987. imported from Italy. Heavy weight and it has the 3 wheel trucks. But has Rapido couplers, which I hate, but will only change the first one and see how it goes.

Bought a NYC Passenger train, 6 heavy weight cars, 3 axle trucks, do not think they have been out of the box., ConCor era 1987 40.00

I bought a Model Power 5 car Southern Crescent Heavy Weight, like new, with track and a transformer, that do not look to have ever been plugged in. It came in a wooden box and an explanation of what the train was about. My grandson will love this train. He is into presidential history. 66;00 and another 6 cars from the same sellor, like new, but had some broken parts. 40.00 bucks.

I have a Santa Fe with striping all along the side of the train. It is ConCor, new old stock. 113.00 with shipping. 

Another RDC with DCC supposedly. Sometype of Ballast compressor that is DC and new. My train fetish has to remain calmed for a couple of months or the other half is going to kill me!!!!!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

A few more.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Ihave a ton of Broadway Limited Locomotives. The Alco PAs, they just have done it so perfect on the Paragon 2 train. Sounds great, runs great and I just love it. I have several Southern Pacific Day light set ups with Alco PABBA. California Zephyer. They are my favorite locomotive. I was trying to get the video to work so you could hear it, but not smart enough for that stuff yet.


----------



## Lee Willis

That is a gorgeous train. I lived out west when I was a kid and road on Rio Grande passenger trains several times. I have always loved the look.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Lee. I have a Santa Fe coming from the same guy, but with the stripes of the War Bonnet on all the cars. Really anxious to see it, a couple more things come tomorrow. A DCC RDC Western Pacific car. A motorized/engine Ballast tamper from Germany, supposed to be brand new, but I think DC. Will post pictures when they get here. I was like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Darrenmb

I got another Hogwarts express as last one had a melt down.. this one didnt run when it arrived, soooooo, two bad trains= 1 good train and a bunch of spares...


----------



## Darrenmb

Oops hit send too soon.. I also got the bit that's always missing on the front..installed after I had a runner.


----------



## jlc41

PoppetFlatsRR, very nice buy, great find.


----------



## MichaelE

I installed a 9' siding for a platform stop. This included two Walthers electric turnout machines operating two Peco #6 turnouts that are DCC controlled and I installed two signals for the siding with a third signal ordered.

These photos were taken before the signals were correctly wired to the turnout machines. The signal on the left shows a clear track for the main, and the right signal shows stop, with limited maneuvering on the main allowed up to a pre-determined point. Those are the diagonal white indicators. The amber indicator is not supposed to be on. That indicator would be lit with a green light for departure. And that has been corrected with proper wiring to the machines now.

I have a third signal on the way for my benefit that will be on the other end of the siding so I can tell which position the points are set without getting up and looking.

As a side note, signals in Germany are always on the right side of the track as you are facing them.


----------



## MichaelE




----------



## Krieglok

Nice work. You show a lot of patience with your building. Everything looks perfect!

Tom


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Just got this book last week.


----------



## tr1

*Trouble in river city*

Recently I bought a new MRC dual transformer. It works on one
XFMR output. I can't seem to get it working on both outputs.

It's a dual ampac MRC780. Please PM me If you have the answer
to my dual control problem. I have Atlas green controler block slide switches, for my blocks

It worked many times beforewith 2 mrc power packs.

I thought it was advertised as to be able too work with common rail

















































































Thank you immensely! 

Thank you!
Regards,tr1


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

WOW DarenMB that Hogwarts logo looks really kool. Congrats on finding it and getting it on the train. I wish I had you guys ability to work on my trains. N scale is just too small for my eyes and fingers to navigate. But too much time and money invested to go bigger.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I promised to post these and forgot to do it. My new 1980's model Santa Fe cars. They are perfect, very excited about this train. I will post the Southern presidential cars when the Alco PA I ordered gets here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## cole226

Sharp looking cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

MichaelE,

Fantastic work. I want to have working lights and a way to have lights at my turn outs. I am sure I will be picking your brain, mine does not have this ability yet. Obviously you have it mastered. Thanks for showing the video. So KOOL!!!!


----------



## cale10

I dont have any pictures of it, but i picked up a Bachmann EZ-COmmand DCC system at a swap meet for $10 yesterday. I always said id never have a DCC system due to the cost. But, with this deal a new world is open to me! Although its not the best system, it will definitely get me started on DCC systems and ops.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Thanks Cole, I found them on Ebay then met the sellor, was able to buy all sorts of things from him direct. Stuff he wasn't even going to sell. Selling off a lot of stuff, going to Phoenix the 10th of April and will look at the stuff he has left. Maybe a great trip.


----------



## Tom_C

cale10 said:


> I dont have any pictures of it, but i picked up a Bachmann EZ-COmmand DCC system at a swap meet for $10 yesterday. I always said id never have a DCC system due to the cost. But, with this deal a new world is open to me! Although its not the best system, it will definitely get me started on DCC systems and ops.


I currently just run trains for my holiday layout. I use a procab to program the locos the way I want and then I use an ez-command to start the trains and they then just run unattended, and if I want I can blow a horn or ring a bell occasionally.

I think as soon as you start using DCC you'll want to be able to program them, and the procab isn't *too* expensive and is pretty easy to learn and use to program.


----------



## Darrenmb

Won a nice joblot of older hornby and triang stuff, some is even hornby meccano... two track cleaners, a crane, helicopter transporter ( had to buy helicopter separate, luckily original was made by lionel and is still available), exploding wagon car transporter and a number of misc tanks and wagons..


----------



## Darrenmb

More pics


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I got my Alco PA for my Southern Crescent train. This is from 1987 and is unused. Has Rapido couplers, and will change them over to Micro Train, but it is really a neat looking train on the tracks, and the Broadway Limited Paragon 2 is a very neat sounding train. REally enjoy them.


----------



## DennyM

Nice stuff guys. I bought a Lackawanna/Phobe Snow boxcar and a pickup truck from a club member.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Nice pick up!!!!! For both of them..


----------



## Spence

Nice finds Denny. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Bought this from a friend that got into sound. He sold it to me for 50.00. It is a Kato Kobo unit, no sound but nearly new. I will consist it with others and enjoy it. Really runs nice.


----------



## MichaelE

I added Oberrittersgruen station to the station siding a few days ago. This is a station located in Saxony near the Czech border. There is a narrow gauge rail museum located there.

This is the final location. Others were tried, but I forgot about the siding I added that used up almost 2.5 inches of real estate for the station grounds. I had to remove the front sidewalk and main entrance steps and relocate the sidewalk to the train-side on the building to be able to push it back far enough to look somewhat plausible on that siding. It is going to be right up to the retaining wall that is going in in the next weeks.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Buildings really looking good sir. Are they kits or scratch or bashed. Really enjoy seeing your updates.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I got two new locomotives today. A Broadway Limited Alco PA Paragon 2 with sound/DCC. A off the wall railroad, not even sure what it was. It is green and gold. It will go with my presidential train I think.

Also my Kato Rio Grande B unit/no sound DCC showed up at the hobby shop. I ordered and A with sound. Also a Santa Fe Alco PA with sound and a B unit with out sound.. They should be in over the next few weeks. I need to stop,way too many locomotives that I will never run.Will post pictures tomorrow.

Trying to decide on the color to paint the truck terminal. A tan or light beige. Will make the choice tomorrow.


----------



## riogrande

I am constantly selling and buying trains so it would take too long to take photo's and do a show and tell here.

Transforming this:










into this:










and eventually into a train room, is eating up all my free time since before Christmas 2018. It helps when my wife has time to assist.


----------



## Guest

Hey Rio...that's going to be a nice train room.

Gary:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest

Michael, your European Layout is really taking shape. Looking Good!

Gary


----------



## Darrenmb

Not gonna post again as my internet keeps disconnecting, and beer is getting low too.. 🙂 so I will point you guys over to the oo section, go take a look.. 🙂


----------



## porky

*What I have gotten lately.*

That's a loaded question. In the last couple of months I have gotten hoppers, cabooses, passenger cars, freight cars, 2 Bachmann RS-3's, 2 Bachmann 44 Tonners, Bachmann Climax, Bachmann 2-8-4, a brass 2-8-4 Coffin Nose no tender, and now I am playing hell to find one I want. I do have a question on the Coffin Nose, it has 2 stacks. One is covered and I have been trying to find out the use of the covered one. Not having any luck, any one know??:dunno:


----------



## J.Albert1949

Picked up a Walthers Proto GP35 for a good price.
I tried it first with a Digitrax DH123 decoder (scavenged from another engine) and it just wouldn't run well. I was thinking _"am I gonna have to take this apart?"._

Then, I decided to pull a Digitrax DH126 decoder from another engine. I put it into the GP35 and -- amazingly -- it now ran far better, as good as I would expect.

I wouldn't have thought a slight change of decoder could make such a difference, but it did. Just something to remember when you're having some problems "down the line"...

The engine, ready to go into service:


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found a "Val-U-Hi-Supply" covered hopper on ebay:


----------



## Krieglok

The GP35 looks great. I am a fan of the Conrail blue! The covered hopper looks sharp too. The Alco pulling it looks like a early Conrail black scheme. Early Conrail is a great period to model. Lots of possibilities...

Tom


----------



## J.Albert1949

Krieglok wrote:
_"Alco pulling it looks like a early Conrail black scheme."_

That's a Walthers Proto RS27 (with dcc already installed) that I found at the big train show in Springfield last January for $52. Runs great!


----------



## porky

At first I did not like diesel's, but I am warming up to them. Nice train.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Just picked up 2 sets of Kato, Kobo ESU Loksound EMD E9 A&B's. Got the first set and get the second set tomorrow. This is the City of Los Angles train with four locomotives, a lot of power for such a small train it seems. Sound is very good and performance is like every Kato I have. Fantastic. 
But I have a problem observation car. It will not go thru one turn on my layout. I have tried everything to make it thru. Just will not happen. Driving me nuts. I spent the whole evening working on it, nothing changes. All ten other cars go thru no problem, but the last car just slowly stops in the corner. Going to replace the truck tomorrow, but see nothing wrong with it. ARRRGGHHH!!!


----------



## Lee Willis

Pretty train. I have no suggestion about the observation car, other than to try ARRRGGHHH!!! even louder! That never actually fixed anything on my layout, but I often feel better after that! Good luck with it. 

BTW I have a City of LA - slightly larger (O-Gauge) with only an ABBA set and nine cars, but I love mine. Great, great train.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Yea, but my 11 cars fit in one of yours!!!!!. 

I have done everything I can think of. I have weighted it, checked the width, tried a different set of trucks, took the car body off. It just rolls along perfectly and then in the exact same spot it disconnects. Of course not every time. It will make it thru every once in awhile, to get my hopes, only to come crashing down the next trip around!!!! And it has to be in the most difficult area of my layout to get to!!!! 

I have watched it time and time again, no raise, no wobble, smooth as glass, rails work perfectly for all other cars. I am lost, but I had loaned the set to a friend, and he commented he could not keep it connected on his layout. I never thought anything about it until I put it on mine. So close to bouncing it off the wall. lol

I am going back to work on scenery/buildings and calm down some!!!! The train looks so cool running in my mountain area. I want it to work so badly. I have the Rio Grande Zephyr, and the Santa Fe. My plan was to run all three on the same loop.. Keeping them about 2 minutes apart. They are all Kato, so run almost exactly the same speed.

May just get on line and see if I can find one for sale. But might be buying the same problem?

Thanks Lee, at least you got my mind off of it for few minutes. lol


----------



## Fire21

PoppetFlats, I have a set of ConCor passenger cars that I run with my Kato PA-1s. Interestingly it's the observation car that gives trouble in one spot on a particular curve...the rear truck derails. If I turn the car around, the rear truck derails. I have weighted it, checked gauge, felt the wheels turn, loosened the truck a bit, studied the track...to no avail. I agree--AAARRRGGGHHH!!


----------



## Old_Hobo

Just a guess, but maybe a little more weight above the rear truck may help?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I will try it Hobo.

Firemedic. I would be very happy if it would derail. At least I might have a reason. But it just disconnects. No sound, nothing. I have the same car set basically with the Zepher and Milwaukee Road, no problems with the observation car. Have had derailments, but that is my fault. I am pretty sure it is something I have done wrong, but am lost trying to find it.

I may just take this set of S turns out. Make a cut thru the mountain and lesson the turns. I built this as the first part of my layout, so did not know about turns and straights. I have learned my lesson, but I have had so few problems with it until now, it was an occasional thing. This seems to be like clock work. 

Got my second set of E9's today. Had hoped that possible that might fix it as the loco's are starting up a light grade on the other side of the mountain. Thought maybe it was inconsistent pulling causing the problem. But no difference again this afternoon.

I will get one of the other trains out and see if it is now affecting all of them. I ran the others in the last couple of days.. No problems. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Andreash

Picked up 5 northern pacific coaches...














Modern Amtrak power as well


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Always so clean and neat, perfect lines colors spot on. You make me sick!!!! I have to be stumbling around in crap to get anything done.

Looks great sir.


----------



## J.Albert1949

Got this in December, but it didn't run right, so it sat in a box until a couple of weeks ago. Had to take it apart "right down to the gears", rewire it, put a decoder into it, and now it runs pretty well.








(open in new window to view full-size image)


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Great looking locomotive sir. It appears to be well worth the effort.


----------



## Krieglok

The Milwaukee Road had some great looking paint schemes. The black and orange is one of them. Nice.

Tom


----------



## Darrenmb

Got a back up...


----------



## J.Albert1949

A couple of new covered hoppers:
(open in a new window to see full-sized)


----------



## riogrande

Looks like and MDC FMC hopper but never saw any painted for Cargill, or a first run ex MDC Athearn RTR before they switched to wire grab irons.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Well because I had no idea of what I was doing I need some help. So I found a very good helper. It allows me to reach places that were very difficult to reach. Makes up for my short arms too I guess.


----------



## Magic

WOW, an anti gravity topside creeper. 

Magic


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found a "new-old-stock" Lifelike Proto 2000 GP30 on ebay, the seller was in Taiwan. These don't come up very often in Penn Central and the price was reasonable, so I bought it. It actually arrived very quickly.

I dropped in a Proto-specific decoder from Soundtraxx (MC1H102P8), put a few drops of LaBelle oil on the gears, tried it out and... away it went, running smoothly and quietly. Didn't even need new axle gears (at least, not yet)!

Running it every day now, a couple of weeks later, still doing fine.


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB was needing another locomotive and when I saw this Roco 1014 I knew it was the one.

No other on-line shop besides Micro Macro Mundo even listed this on their site. It's one of the best looking locomotives on the railroad and runs great.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

WOW that thing is amazing. At times I truly wish I had went with HO. So much detail and so much more available. Thanks for sharing sir.


----------



## Darrenmb

I know it's a bit early, but I ordered this in February, just showed up today...


----------



## Wolferz

MichaelE said:


> ÖBB was needing another locomotive and when I saw this Roco 1014 I knew it was the one.
> 
> No other on-line shop besides Micro Macro Mundo even listed this on their site. It's one of the best looking locomotives on the railroad and runs great.


That is a great loco! That store is about 300 miles from me lol.


----------



## Wolferz

My latest prizes are a Brawa weathered BR55 w sound and smoke and a flat w fire truck.


----------



## JoeSaggese

Got a Ford Fodor police car from Russia today!


----------



## seayakbill

Received this MTH all door boxcar from Pats Trains. Good looking boxcar for Spokane Moulding Corp.

Bill


----------



## Andreash

Good looking boxcar....cheers


----------



## gimme30

Here's my latest, straight from Japan. Sorry about the lousy pic!


----------



## seayakbill

The latest from the Premier MTH collector club, good looking B&LE coal hopper.

Bill


----------



## Spence

seayakbill said:


> The latest from the Premier MTH collector club, good looking B&LE coal hopper.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 506210
> 
> 
> View attachment 506212
> 
> 
> View attachment 506214


 Very nice additions to the collection Bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## J.Albert1949

Although my primary interest is Conrail and Penn Central, I also like the Milwaukee Road.

Found this recently for a decent price on ebay. I had an extra decoder which went right in, and it ran good from the get-go. Had to change out the couplers from the lousy plastic ones to Kadees. I never noticed until I had the model that these GP-40's didn't have dynamic brakes -- the housing with the opening for the cooling grids are there, but... no fan on top!


----------



## Krieglok

Nice Geep. That is interesting about the lack of dynamic brakes. I wonder if the blisters were included so that dynamic braking could be added later...

Tom


----------



## seayakbill

Pats Trains sent me this terrific looking little guy a week or so ago. Runs great through all of my Ross & Gargraves switches, no stalling. Will have to try to locate some Kodak decals to create a couple boxcars.

Bill


----------



## Andreash

That’s a cool livery, and engine. I had no idea Kodak had there own railway, thanks for sharing...cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Lots of large companies had and still do have their own switch hard and a couple of switchers to handle local duties. Obviously, the bigger the firm and the product, the more demand for freight handling comes up.


----------



## cole226

When I was working shutdowns at various industries I found alot had Trackmobiles for their yard work.


----------



## Wolferz

This Brawa model with sound and smoke is of a BR19. It is a completely different kind of steam loco, with individual cylinders per axle, four total. It makes a steady sound with no chuffing. It is quite an experience.


----------



## Krieglok

Very cool locomotive! I had a similar one in red, made by Marklin. I didn't run Marklin, so I sold it to my neighbor who did. 

Definitely a era III with the Reichsbahn eagle on the front and sides. Nice. I didn't know Brawa made HO locomotives. I did buy some of their O scale German wagons recently though...

Tom


----------



## Andreash

That German locomotive has a real “wow” factor to it. A great example of Art Deco...thanks for showing..cheers


----------



## Old_Hobo

Krieglok said:


> Nice Geep. That is interesting about the lack of dynamic brakes. I wonder if the blisters were included so that dynamic braking could be added later...


This is all I could find....



> When the MILW SD40-2 fleet was delivered in the early 1970s the GP40s were sent to the Kansas City line and that is when the dynamic brake equipment began to be removed and the roof top fans plated over.


----------



## Wolferz

Krieglok said:


> Very cool locomotive! I had a similar one in red, made by Marklin. I didn't run Marklin, so I sold it to my neighbor who did.
> 
> Definitely a era III with the Reichsbahn eagle on the front and sides. Nice. I didn't know Brawa made HO locomotives. I did buy some of their O scale German wagons recently though...
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom! I was intrigued by the individual drives and the streamlining. It was my first Brawa. I love the German attention to detail and handcrafting. They cost much more than American but are worth it! Brawa surprised me though. Very high quality. I bought another Brawa the next month. A factory weathered ex G7.1. What wagons did you purchase? Do you find the O scale highly detailed and we'll crafted as well?



Andreash said:


> That German locomotive has a real “wow” factor to it. A great example of Art Deco...thanks for showing..cheers


You are welcome! I had not thought of it as Art Deco but now mentioned it fits. I can imagine some brass playing as the passengers dine racing across the countryside.


----------



## Krieglok

Yes, their o scale wagons are really well done. I bought a double auto rack from the DB, a couple various boxcars and a "dust carrier" which is basically a German airflow hopper car.

The one boxcar is shown with a 40' US boxcar for size comparison...

Tom


----------



## Wolferz

Those are nice!


----------



## Krieglok

Old_Hobo said:


> This is all I could find....


That is interesting. I am guessing the Kansas City line was pretty flat, so dynamic brake use was probably minimal...

A cool modification that was captured in the model!

Tom


----------



## seayakbill

More stuff from Menards Trains. Frisco weathered boxcar and the free Pennsy lighted stake truck.

Bill


----------



## MichaelE

ÖBB has aquired a 2nd Class coach with baggage compartment in the newer livery. I couldn't find it in the gray/gray/red. Dining cars are scarce too.

This is a Roco 303mm coach with full interior and set up for lighting though that is not installed. I have no lighting in any of my coaches, mostly because I don't have any passengers except for the observation coach running on SBB Swiss.


----------



## Wolferz

That is a very nice coach.


----------



## EMD_GP9

I recently bought this.



An 8500 HP UP Turbine.
Nothing unusual you might say because H0 brass models have been made as well as the Scaletrains models and in 0 gauge.
But this is different -- It was made in Switzerland by Wesa in about 1960 which was soon after the real locos were introduced and also it is to TT scale which is 1:120 on 12mm track gauge.
Boxed and in mint condition this plus a UP vista dome car were the only non-European models that Wesa made.
Regards, Colin


----------



## MichaelE

Wolferz said:


> Thanks Tom! I was intrigued by the individual drives and the streamlining. It was my first Brawa. I love the German attention to detail and handcrafting. They cost much more than American but are worth it! Brawa surprised me though. Very high quality. I bought another Brawa the next month. A factory weathered ex G7.1. What wagons did you purchase? Do you find the O scale highly detailed and we'll crafted as well?
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I had not thought of it as Art Deco but now mentioned it fits. I can imagine some brass playing as the passengers dine racing across the countryside.



That is one good looking locomotive. I missed this when you posted it and didn't see it until my recent post. 

Wow.


----------



## MichaelE

Wolferz said:


> That is a very nice coach.


Thank you. I just now ended up ordering another grey/grey/red 1st/2nd class coach.

I needed a set of tires for ÖBB 2143 and they have a $45 minimum. So ÖBB 1014 gets another coach for this train and 2143 gets a new set of tires.


----------



## Wolferz

MichaelE said:


> Thank you. I just now ended up ordering another grey/grey/red 1st/2nd class coach.
> 
> I needed a set of tires for ÖBB 2143 and they have a $45 minimum. So ÖBB 1014 gets another coach for this train and 2143 gets a new set of tires.


Lol that sounds like a perfectly valid reason to get another coach! 😂


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found a Bowser c430 (non dcc) on ebay and snagged it for a very good price.

Took the shell off and tried to remove the existing 21-pin "dummy" board, and BROKE one of the pins! It was at one end, next to the "dummy" pin (unused space). _Yipes!_

I did some research and found that the now-missing pin was number 12, called the "VCC output pin". And that it wasn't needed for basic locomotive control.

So... I managed to install an ESU 53614 into it, and it ran fine (with the shell off).

Then... I put the shell back on, got one coupler installed, and ... dropped and LOST the other screw for the coupler box! I looked with a light and couldn't find it.

So... out to the hardware store with the one remaining screw, to see if I could find a replacement. I didn't know what to look for, because all the online Bowser "parts diagrams" I found had part numbers, and showed the screw, but DID NOT specify WHAT SIZE the screw actually was.

The hardware store had some small screws, but I was having trouble trying to discover WHICH size I needed. I had searched online and found that screws to secure coupler boxes were often 2-56. But that didn't look right.

With the help of a store employee, I found that the screw that seemed closest was 2mm.

So, got a couple of those, got home, and... _it worked._

Trying to get any new loco up-and-running is for me... like _"the perils of Pauline"._
What will GO WRONG next...?


----------



## Andreash

JAlbert- if your bowser board ever becomes a issue, you can buy a decoder buddy from nixtrains, which is a 21 pin board. I picked up 3, but haven’t used one yet. I believe the last model railroader had it in there new product announcements....I feel your frustration in regards to installing a dcc chip, as the actual procedure takes 30 seconds, and getting the shell back on can take 15 minutes (or longer)....


----------



## Darrenmb

The last piece for this year's Christmas tree layout...


----------



## MichaelE

The second ÖBB coach (and tires) showed up last week. Now, ÖBB 1014 has five coaches which is the max which will fit in my station tracks and that looks good on this size layout.

Five coaches just make a good fit.

The new coach is a combination 1st class, 2nd class, behind the locomotive. The second newest is in the older red and dark gray that is the last in the consist.


----------



## Severn

I bought one of these -- https://soundtraxx.com/products/econami-digital-sound-decoders/eco-pnp/

And one of these -- https://tcsdcc.com/1555

To put in this which is the DC only version -- Walters SD60m CSX -- which I bought here [this sites for sale area].

So swapped out the original pcb with it, and it appears to work -- moves back and forth, nice sounds, etc... -- but haven't done the leds yet though.


----------



## Wolferz

Couple birthday presents from wife and best friend. Station and pilsner wagen


----------



## Chet

Last spring I got Walthers Mainline F-7A and B locomotives which were a limited run decorated for the Northern Pacific to run at my club located in the basement of the old Northern Pacific depot in Livingston, MT. 

The layout has a two and a half percent grade and many locomotives have had the weight size reduced to make room for the decoder and sound for DCC. These mainline locomotives are excellent pulling locomotives. 















They pulled so well I went on a hunt to find another A or B unit and was able to find another A unit. Now I should really be able to pull a train.


----------



## Fire21

Chet those are just way pretty! The video is on the club layout, correct? It's awesome!


----------



## Chet

Fire21 said:


> Chet those are just way pretty! The video is on the club layout, correct? It's awesome!


That is the club layout. With the grade I would guess that 45 or more cars are possible. Here they are on a two and a half percent grade on my home layout.


----------



## Fire21

Chet, it's just spectacular! Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## Magic

Very nice looking set, Chet, running on two very nice layouts.
I really like the look of multiple locos pulling long trains. 
I run ABBs 'cause I could never remember which way was forward with ABAs. 

Magic


----------



## seayakbill

Chet, I am a big fan of the Northern Pacific, had a few family members back in the day working for them. Love the NP's pine tree paint scheme.

Bill


----------



## seayakbill

Reveived this MTH ABA F-3 EMD demonstrater set from Patricks Trains.

Bill


----------



## Chet

Magic said:


> Very nice looking set, Chet, running on two very nice layouts.
> I really like the look of multiple locos pulling long trains.
> I run ABBs 'cause I could never remember which way was forward with ABAs.
> 
> Magic


*Magic*, I like to get over to the club and try to run long trains. At home my layout was built mainly for switching and the longest trains that I usually run are 12 to 14 cars long. 

I was a bit disappointed with the performance of some of the DCC locomotives I had (gong gone) as they were lucky to pull 19 cars up the grades on the club layout if I was lucky. Unfortunately, the weight of many DCC locomotives is reduced in order to make room for the decoder and in some cases the speaker. 

I had been on the look out for months if not years for Northern Pacific locomotives for the transition era. There were a lot of switchers available, but little in the area of main line road power. 

These F-7's are Walthers Mainline series and a special run for the NP. The drive is exactly the same as their Proto series, with just a little less detail on the shell. I can add that. 
*
Seayakbill*, I am also a Northern Pacific fan as I rode on the North Coast Limited numerous times when I was a kid and even got to ride the the cab of some steam locomotives. 

I don't know if you saw the cab ride video I made last year at the club. Here it is.






I was hoping to get over to the club tonight but there is a winter storm warning out and the club is a 50 mile trip over Bozeman Pass. Think I'll pass this week.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I finally got a train I've been looking for for a long, _long_ time


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, that looks just like my Crusader, that's the RailKing version, right? I upgraded mine to TMCC with all the bells and whistles, and I even put ground lights on it.

Did you get the cars as well?


----------



## cole226

Good looking Crusader. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Extra special when you've been after it for a while.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Really nice and different Locomotive. Why don't they make something like that in HO?


----------



## ebtnut

I believe someone imported the Crusader loco and train in brass maybe 20 years ago? For the not-faint-of-heart, Mantua made a kit for this loco back in the 1940's. I built one for a friend and it was no piece of cake. One of the not-fun things was that the decals had degraded so that they crumbled when you tried to wet them. I was able to save them by spraying some clear Krylon onto the sheets. Made them a little thick, but at least usable.


----------



## Stumpy

I was drooling over this kit when it was announced. The RedHead purchased it for me for my birthday. Shipped yesterday, so not here yet. 

The as-yet-unfinished leg of the L-shaped layout just took a new twist.

Challenge accepted. Can't wait.

https://fosscalemodels.com/products/rust-rock-falls-ho-scale-limited-run-kit-usa-orders-only


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Yep, it's the RailKing one, I got it off Ebay and I was very surprised to find one for under $200 since I've only seen it at a few train shows, and even then when I saw it, it was $400+ for the engine and tender alone. It's a very good engine, the entire thing is metal and it's heavier than any of my other O-gauge trains- it even tends to pull the track apart since I don't have it secured down  The 400E Blue Comet itself is the only thing I've been looking for even more than this. There are definitely HO scale versions of the Crusader, I've seen the sets before, but strangely enough they seem to be _more_ rare and expensive than the larger O-scale versions, and I'm fairly certain they don't have as many features either. Don't have the cars yet, was planning on getting those later (maybe at First Frost if they show up there) since the entire set with the engine can be really expensive.


----------



## Wolferz

My purchase at the local train store today. A European haunted house. Fitting for the month we are in and also fitting since I model German railways


----------



## flyboy2610

"Excuse me, Dr. Frankenstein...."
"It's not Frankenstein! It's Fronkensteen!" _Young Frankenstein_


----------



## J.Albert1949

I was never a GE fan in my working days (the EMD's were the superior engine), but I saw this Rivarossi U25c on ebay and grabbed it for the minimum bid. I put a 21 pin ESU #53614 decoder into it, Kadee #148 couplers, and it runs just fine!







(the pic is actually about 7 images "stacked" to produce a fully-focused image)


----------



## Krieglok

Nice building, Wolferz. I found that many of the old Model Power kits were actually European type buildings. They can often be had for pretty cheap prices.

JA49, the u-boat is a great model. When I was set up as an Engineer, we had mostly U34s (U36s) and they were big locomotives. When you got used to their particular traits, they were actually nice to run. 

Your new model represents a “under represented” railroad. Sure, many people hated the PC, but they were around when I was a kid. There are very slim pickings for PC stuff, especially on O scale....

Tom


----------



## DennyM

I pick up this Legacy Tuscan K4 from a club member who decided he only wants to run postwar. Lucky me.


----------



## Dennis461

*Bunch of stuff*

Got a bunch of stuff from a fellow modeler who passed. My cousin helped clean out the attic.

And of course this stuff will not fit on my layout 

Coming soon to a SELL TO MEMBER sub-forum.


----------



## KG Bird

I ordered a refurbished Mantua 312-20 PRR 2-8-2 Mikado, it should arrive Tuesday. Can't wait.


----------



## KG Bird

And here it is, my 80's vintage refurbished Mantua Mikado 2-8-2 about to make a run


----------



## Stan D

Just got these Tyco/Mantua 1860s Passenger cars. They were in the Tyco 1963 catalog for $3.98 each. I paid $3.00 each.










The horn hook couplers are riveted on, so I just swapped out the truck on the combine to be able to run it on my knuckle equipped locos. I'll paint the other trucks to match soon. And since the road name is fictitious, I may paint them up to match that UP 4-4-OH.










Not a bad buy.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I purchased two BLI SD70ACE's in N scale. Hope to pick them up tomorrow. Will get pictures and let you know how they run. Have to clean 5 months of dirt off the track first, may take a day or two. lol


----------



## J.Albert1949

A couple of new-old-stock Athearn covered grain hopper kits:








Just finished this about 40 minutes ago:


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found on ebay cheap.
Needed Kadee #148's, and I had to replace the coupler box "bottoms" on it with the ones from the Kadee pkg.
Looks good enough for these old eyes!


----------



## Krieglok

Nice. Is that an Athearn model or possibly a Roundhouse kit?

Tom


----------



## J.Albert1949

Krieglock wrote:
_"Is that an Athearn model or possibly a Roundhouse kit?"_

It's definitely not Athearn, and I don't think it's a Roundhouse either, because I have at least one old Roundhouse express reefer and it's different from this one. Better details.

This model is actually "on the crude side" -- look at the giant screws holding the coupler plate in place (you have to enlarge to full size to see them). And the doors aren't well represented, just hinges and the center latch to show where they'd be.

The trucks had "extensions" on them where a coupler might be mounted, I just cut them off. It looks like the manufacturer of this model once had used truck-mounted couplers, but at some point modified their frame to include coupler boxes.

Not fancy in any way, but looks "good enough" on the train table for my old eyes!


----------



## KG Bird

Under my Christmas tree was this radio tower and Walthers ranch house. These 2 items will become a small town radio station (WETL, end of the line radio)


----------



## Wolferz

I am not an O-gauge collector, but my wife n gf got me this special car I am extremely ecstatic over.


----------



## flyboy2610

Wolferz said:


> I am not an O-gauge collector, but my *wife n gf* got me this special car I am extremely ecstatic over.
> View attachment 520300


"Oh, Luuuuucyyyyyyyyyy! You have some 'splaining to do!" (The old guys here will know where that comes from.)


----------



## Stan D

This may be the wrong forum for that.


----------



## Wolferz

Stan D said:


> This may be the wrong forum for that.


Agreed, the focus was supposed to be on the beautiful custom car they got me for Christmas.


----------



## Riggzie

next year ill have stuff under the tree since im getting into the hobby.

i got a mess of 1940s-1960s o gauge from a friend that were her fathers. sifting through it there is some neat stuff. well to me. track wrapped in newspaper ...newspaper dated 1985 and while you can use old newspapers..she told me he wrapped it all up with new ones so been sitting some time

mint water tower... dual lights..other accessories...
houses apart and on inside of post office said 1952. its the snap together and is apart.
2x lionel bridges....3x 022 tracks complete!!!...1 manual style 022 then the + track. few x tracks. few of those tracks witht 5 rails with 2 button controller... tons of rusted track

and i just pulled these out and a pic of my testing area


----------



## MichaelE

New TRIX coaches for my new Br.151.


----------



## Wolferz

MichaelE said:


> New TRIX coaches for my new Br.151.


Those are quite nice. I've been looking at similar. Was it a 3car set or individual? Did they come lighted?


----------



## MichaelE

Purchased individually and they came lighted. I got them from Modellbahnshop-Lippe.


----------



## Wolferz

MichaelE said:


> Purchased individually and they came lighted. I got them from Modellbahnshop-Lippe.


Great shop. That's where I got my son's Christmas present.


----------



## Riggzie

guy on CL selling lots of stuff. he had these there. coal loader has issues. just took it apart and it was rusted so wouldnt spin. broke it free and works but belt needs to be replaced...


----------



## Riggzie

Riggzie said:


> guy on CL selling lots of stuff. he had these there. coal loader has issues. just took it apart and it was rusted so wouldnt spin. broke it free and works but belt needs to be replaced...


tore it apart. need to order a new belt and full shaft kit. was rusted together. broke it free but its beat.


----------



## Riggzie

so did my layout on the basement carpet. know what im gonna do.

got my new coal loader belt in and new entire shaft assembly. all installed and working!!!!

im diggin the "coal" train idea. I just bought this on ebay for $58... now the wait.
gonna tear my setup apart and build a table and reconstruct it.

1 pic of 497 coal station and 1 of my layout...


----------



## QueenoftheGN

i just got a 23 GN boxcars so i guesss that counts..... 
:smilie_daumenpos


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy

firescales22 said:


> i just got a 23 GN boxcars so i guesss that counts.....
> :smilie_daumenpos


Photos or it didn’t happen!! hwell::thumbsup:


----------



## Againtrains

*Kato*

I just picked up my second Kato unit. GG1 Penn Central. A good runner. What should I pull with it? Passenger or freight?


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found this Bowser Alco C430 on ebay for a pretty good price back in March, but just got a decoder into it a few days ago. Runs great!


----------



## mopac

Good looking locomotive


----------



## lyrics 51

I just added a swimming pool to my HO layout. I had it sitting around from a motel kit I had gotten a while ago. but I didn't have enough room for the motel and the pool. As it turns out I had a small space in a corner of the layout which in real life would be to small an area for a public pool, but in HO land the codes are a little more lax. Here's a picture of the finished product.


----------



## mopac

Pool looks very nice. Your ballast looks great also.


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## KG Bird

This rock formation, used to cover up a wiring harness. More vegetation coming.


----------



## mopac

Nice looking layout.


----------



## KG Bird

At last, got started on my addition


----------



## Stumpy

Three piece meal, please. 🍗🍗🍗


----------



## KG Bird

Under development


----------



## KG Bird

Today's progress


----------



## Magic

Finger lickin' good.

Magic


----------



## HD FLATCAR

I'm modelling the Bessemer & Lake Erie... found a Broadway Limited C&O T1 2-10-4 Unlettered HO scale steam locomotive DCC Quantum... Put B&LE #618 on it, not the perfect scale model, but " close enough for government work"... The covers on the top are a different configuration... Still have to add the "dog house " on the tender.


----------



## KG Bird

My campers arrived this weekend.


----------



## mcleantmw

Well, I'm always buying new or like-new LGB locomotives for installing a DC/DCC Sound/Driving Decoder for resell. The latest buying I made on eBay was a brand-new LGB 25570 F7A Penn Diesel. I haven't decided yet whether I'm going to just install a Phoenix PB17 DC/DCC Sound Decoder or remove the main circuit board and replace it with either an ESU or Massoth DC/DCC Sound/Driving Decoder. I have several customer locomotives in rework que right now, so the new F7A will have to wait its turn.

Thomas White
Website: LGB Trains - Old Dominion Railways | LGB Trains Repair | United States
McLean VA


----------



## Railhead001

Some more MOW.....


----------



## HD FLATCAR

There was a HUGE online train auction in WI. last month, got a few new trucks...should fit my time frame just right. 
Also just upgraded my computer to a ViewSonic 24" Touchscreen, will work good for running RailController


----------



## Wolferz

I have been neglecting this great forum. Let's see if I can remember how to post photos of my covid purchases... Right then, now to label:
A fine Artitec / Roco custom model from a newly discovered eBay seller. Prices are a bit steep but will negotiate. After receiving, I feel the prices are well worth it and the models are exquisite. 








Father's day gift I've been after this model some time.








Was a killer price and given the ok to order with railcar. When I received I realized my mistake and had to run out and buy an esu loksound5 and speaker as my layout is dcc.








Another from my new ebay contact. The weathering is phenomenal though I contemplate adding a mesh tarp to partially cover load








Another from the same ebay seller.








I occasionally browse a saved search for European locomotives with sound and came across this. I messaged the seller asking if it had a smoke unit and though it did not, the seller sent me an offer 150 gbp less than list. I could not resist. I have been after this unit for years!


----------



## Chaostrain

I got 3 new coaches off Ebay.


----------



## Wolferz

Chaostrain said:


> I got 3 new coaches off Ebay.
> View attachment 545338


Nice! I have a rake of 7 LMS coaches in OO. I'm waiting on the Bachmann "unnamed warrior"? I think LMS dcc sound loco to be released. It looks lovely


----------



## Railhead001

More MOW MOW...Bachmann CSX MOW Bagge/Combine, Model Power 40' CSX Gondola, Walthers American Crane MW, Walthers 53' 55 ton MW flatcar and Walthers 40' 50 ton MW gondola....all care of Ebay


----------



## Wolferz

I really like the CSX mow combine there.


Railhead001 said:


> More MOW MOW...Bachmann CSX MOW Bagge/Combine, Model Power 40' CSX Gondola, Walthers 53' 55 ton MW flatcar and Walthers 40' 50 ton MW gondola....all care of Ebay
> 
> View attachment 545419
> 
> 
> View attachment 545420


----------



## Railhead001

Wolferz said:


> I really like the CSX mow combine there.


I also have the non window version #911440:


----------



## Wolferz

I like those two coaches. I primarilymodel German but have been eyeing the scale trains sd40-3. Nice loco, but had no clue what I'dever use it for. I contemplated Tropicana train but very expensive.


Railhead001 said:


> I also have the non window version #911440:
> 
> View attachment 545424


----------



## Railhead001

Wolferz said:


> I like those two coaches. I primarilymodel German but have been eyeing the scale trains sd40-3. Nice loco, but had no clue what I'dever use it for. I contemplated Tropicana train but very expensive.


I love Marklin HO trains, I had a very small starter set growing up, back then Marklin was costly probably because of importing fees, ironically, now they're less expensive then a lot of American brands


----------



## Wolferz

Railhead001 said:


> I love Marklin HO trains, I had a very small starter set growing up, back then Marklin was costly probably because of importing fees, ironically, now they're less expensive then a lot of American brands


I collect the DC models, some imo are very expensive compared to American, but also highly detailed and premium sound systems. I've got about 20 steam locos retailed at over $10,000


----------



## KG Bird

Some parking lot illumination


----------



## KG Bird

Acquired a bunch of vehicles recently too


----------



## HD FLATCAR

I love the VW micro van... Also Chevy's mistake, the CORVAIR


----------



## Chaostrain

Wolferz said:


> Nice! I have a rake of 7 LMS coaches in OO. I'm waiting on the Bachmann "unnamed warrior"? I think LMS dcc sound loco to be released. It looks lovely


These 3 go with a rake of 4 Bachmann I was given with a box full of stuff. I have a 4-6-2 I got off Ebay to pull them. I'm going to paint them all gloss black with the windows flat black to create a long black train.


----------



## Railhead001

Just picked this up, Walthers HO Bud's Trucking Background building already built and weathered. Will be adding some signs and graffiti next to make it complete:
Thank you HO Scale Model Train Buildings & Railroad Structures | PJs Train Shack


----------



## Railhead001

Been working on adding details for some mow trucks: Lights, tool boxes and chains........


----------



## Railhead001

My best Ebay find to date, a Intermountain HO CSX MOW U18B with DCC decoder and sound chip for 185.00 , Runs like a champ !!!


----------



## Old_Hobo

My newest tank car.....Atlas HO.....


----------



## Railhead001

So I completely lucked out, you saw my prev post image of the CSX MOW U18B# 9505, well just bought 2 CSX cabooses off ebay and one of them was this beauty for a total of price of $24.67 with shipping for the 2.... Never thought I would get to make a set !


----------



## Railhead001

And now togethor....


----------



## J.Albert1949

I already had an Atlas GP40 in Conrail, but wanted one in Penn Central paint as well.
Found this on the HO Swap list:








It came with an Atlas factory-installed decoder, which is from Lenz, I think.
Runs smoothly and quietly.


----------



## Murv2

This is a Concor E7 that was unopened in the box when I got it.


----------



## Stumpy

Not sure what I've done. It looks complicated. I guess I'll outfit it for DCC and see what I have.

Bachmann 80 ton 3-truck shay. NIB.


----------



## Krieglok

Very nice! The detail is excellent!

Tom


----------



## The Kid Inside

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe
> 
> Basically new to the hobby. 35ish ago. So getting started I bought these. I love DCC, just wow.
> my plan is something along the lines of this. The space is about 15-16 feet by around 11-12 feet. With tge main line going mostly around the attic where I'm building it. About a 15 foot by 20 foot loop.


----------



## MichaelE

Bemo ABe 4/4 III Rhätischebahn electric and a couple of coaches for the HOm line.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Looks like it has some heavy duty radiators on the top!


----------



## MichaelE

I guess because it's a Triebwagen instead of a conventional locomotive. Usually the radiators are on the upper sides, but in this case they mounted them externally on the roof. The center rectangle is the air conditioning unit.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Tells me it was use in the mountains! If you ever get to Colorado Springs, ride the cog railway up Pikes Peak. Going down the radiators are obviously working hard!


----------



## Krieglok

Are they radiators or electrical dissipation grids for a dynamic brake? Interesting. The dual gauge trackage looks cool. Is that commercially made?

Tom


----------



## MichaelE

It is available but difficult to find. Tillig and Bemo both make dual gauge track.

They might be dissipation grids as you say. There doesn't seem to be a lot of detailed info on most RhB equipment.

If you mean my track, it is not commercial. I laid the HOm rail between the HO gauge myself. I had to re-read that because I wasn't certain of which track you were referring to.


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found this covered hopper by Intermountain for my PC/Conrail line:








Interestingly, the reporting marks are "PCB".
I'll guess the "B" stands for "bulk"...


----------



## Krieglok

Interesting reporting marks, JA. I have seen that scheme in some of the O gauge decal sets I have looked at. Great looking car too.

Here is a PC boxcar I painted recently. It is sub-lettered for the P&E....

Tom


----------



## Chops

Wow, love that PC action! Great job! BTW, have a PC Accurail on eBay right now. Missing a hatch. Starting bid 99 cents, ends Sunday.


----------



## KG Bird

The beginnings of a moonshining operation in the backwoods


----------



## Stumpy

Now you need this... HO Scale Moonshine Still Kit for Model Railroad Hobby by Century Foundry (2180) | eBay


----------



## MacDaddy55

Well just got back from our local Resale shop Bayside Bargains here in Sturgeon Bay and can't believe what I scored! An MTH 4 Bay Cylinder Hopper for $14.95!!














Alway's looking for more rolling Stock for "Under The Christmas Tree"....and my wife say's..."Isn't this cute"!! Took one look at the price and She's MINE....and my wife too  🤣 🤣!! They just hired this New Guy and he started organizing area's in the store..."How do you like my Electric Train area"??!! Left my phone number and a short list of manufacturers I'm collecting and just awesome!! There was a PC 60Ft Flat Car with 2 57 Fords for the same price...I'll be back for it!! Really miss going to Trainfest in Milwaukee as it's my Christmas Shopping Junket...but this takes the edge off!!


----------



## Darrenmb

The whole anything new is a point of contention in my house right now...... found an LNER sleeper coach I was looking for a while back on eBay, won it for 8 bucks, so happy, until it arrived that is!!

Apparently I had already found one a while
Back,, don’t remember buying it, but when I opened the trunk to put the new on in, there it ‘was right on top!! Along with 3 Harry Potter coaches I don’t recall buying!! Wife was not impressed!!! Threatened to take away my spending money!! Lol


----------



## Lemonhawk

That's embarrassing! From now on don't open the trunk when she's around! Better result that the guy that bought a PS5 (game machine) and tried to tell his wife it was an air purifier, she made him sell it!


----------



## Griff151

Picked up this rebuilt 1033 to run my temp layout. Sure do love it


----------



## Krieglok

Nice! I have the same transformer packed away with my Lionel OO set.

I have these two classics that work well, but they need added breakers for using with modern stuff...

Tom


----------



## Griff151

Krieglok said:


> Nice! I have the same transformer packed away with my Lionel OO set.
> 
> I have these two classics that work well, but they need added breakers for using with modern stuff...
> 
> Tom
> 
> View attachment 550325


Very nice! Works well with my 4-4-2. From the mid 90s.


----------



## Bighanded

Krieglok said:


> Nice! I have the same transformer packed away with my Lionel OO set.
> 
> I have these two classics that work well, but they need added breakers for using with modern stuff...
> 
> Tom
> 
> View attachment 550325


yep.. I've got the big Z like yours on the left..and while it does work perfectly, you're right..it'll trip when trying to run more than one train..so for christmas tree time, it only gets assigned to one of the tracks for the old tinplate gear..and I use contemporary MTH controllers for the other lines so that I can leverage the basic protosounds fun for the grandkids.


----------



## MichaelE

New PIKO (made in Germany) Br.151 heavy freight/passenger locomotive:


----------



## Magic

That's a very nice looking loco Michael.
  

Magic


----------



## Lemonhawk

You have the nicest looking Locomotives!


----------



## EMD_GP9

As well as collecting North American models I also like Swiss and French locos. Here are some I bought recently.
They are all 2-rail DCC H0 scale although the first is sitting on Marklin track as it has a catenary fitted.










Swiss Ae 8/14 by Roco. DCC and sound in both units.
Three locomotives of this wheel configuration were built between 1931 and 1938 each to a slightly different design and were intended to reduce double heading over the Gotthard line.
They produced about 11,000 Horse power and were sometimes called the "Swiss Big Boy"
This one was modified in 1961 with a new type cab similar to the Ae6/6 locos of that era.
One of the 3 still exists in working order and is in the Swiss Transport Museum.
This version was scrapped in about 1976.

And now some French locos.










SNCF 231 K 
Model by REE with DCC and sound and sychronised puffing smoke from funnel and cylinders.










SNCF 231 D also by REE with similar sound and smoke.

Colin.


----------



## Stumpy

Good looking models Colin.


----------



## MichaelE

I'm really liking your 231D. Nice loks.


----------



## Stumpy

First up: FEC #608. Proto 2000 blue box, so it needs the gears replaced and a decoder installed. #620 also acquired.

Next: NC Texas #612. Proto 2000 silver box (Walthers) so gears should be good. DCC w/sound installed. Another just like it also acquired. Wasn't paying attention and didn't do any research or I would have known this loco was the only one in this paint scheme. So the second will get a re-paint.

The cab doors open on the blue box locos, not the silver.


----------



## Dad_Eh

EMD_GP9 said:


> As well as collecting North American models I also like Swiss and French locos. Here are some I bought recently.
> They are all 2-rail DCC H0 scale although the first is sitting on Marklin track as it has a catenary fitted.
> 
> View attachment 550597
> 
> 
> Swiss Ae 8/14 by Roco. DCC and sound in both units.
> Three locomotives of this wheel configuration were built between 1931 and 1938 each to a slightly different design and were intended to reduce double heading over the Gotthard line.
> They produced about 11,000 Horse power and were sometimes called the "Swiss Big Boy"
> This one was modified in 1961 with a new type cab similar to the Ae6/6 locos of that era.
> One of the 3 still exists in working order and is in the Swiss Transport Museum.
> This version was scrapped in about 1976.
> 
> And now some French locos.
> 
> View attachment 550598
> 
> 
> SNCF 231 K
> Model by REE with DCC and sound and sychronised puffing smoke from funnel and cylinders.
> 
> View attachment 550599
> 
> 
> SNCF 231 D also by REE with similar sound and smoke.
> 
> Colin.


Wow... Very very nice EMD. Well done mate


----------



## Stumpy

Ebay find. Advertised as "with torpedo tubes". I thought, "WTH?" So I had to look it up.



> The GP7 was also available with or without dynamic brakes, and a steam generator installed in the short hood was also an option. In the latter case, the 1,600 US gallons fuel tank was divided, with half for diesel fuel, and half for boiler water. One option available for locomotives without dynamic brakes, was to remove the two 22.5 in × 102 in. air reservoir tanks from under the frame, and replace them with four 12 in × 150.25 in. tanks that were installed on the roof of the locomotive, above the prime mover. These "torpedo tubes" as they were nicknamed, enabled the fuel and water tanks to be increased to 1,100 US gallons each, although some railroads opted for roof-mounted air tanks and 2,200 US gallons fuel tanks on their freight ‘Geeps’.


It'll double-head with an RF&P GP7 also with "torpedo tubes".

Coupler on one end was broken off along with the drop step on the other end, which should be easily fixed. Proto200, so it'll get the gear upgrade and a DCC decoder installed.


----------



## Dad_Eh

Stumpy said:


> Ebay find. Advertised as "with torpedo tubes". I thought, "WTH?" So I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll double-head with an RF&P GP7 also with "torpedo tubes".
> 
> Coupler on one end was broken off along with the drop step on the other end, which should be easily fixed. It'll get the gear upgrade and a DCC decoder installed.
> 
> View attachment 551304
> 
> 
> View attachment 551305


That actually looks pretty decent, I like...


----------



## Stumpy

Found under the tree...


----------



## KG Bird

This was under the tree









A friend in VA gave me this


----------



## Darrenmb

This was under my tree, was from my daughter, it’s the same train we took. From London to Paris when I took her to UK to meet family!! Just have made a good impression.. lol
Don’t have a layout this year, tried to run it on last year’s Christmas board ( still in garage) but it doesn’t like the 15 inch radius turns at all!!!!


----------



## Dad_Eh

Darrenmb said:


> View attachment 551681
> This was under my tree, was from my daughter, it’s the same train we took. From London to Paris when I took her to UK to meet family!! Just have made a good impression.. lol
> Don’t have a layout this year, tried to run it on last year’s Christmas board ( still in garage) but it doesn’t like the 15 inch radius turns at all!!!!


Very very nice Darren.


----------



## Darrenmb

So here it is replacing my Hogwarts express in front of Christmas village!!


----------



## MichaelE

That looks as though it will be much happier on 24" curves than 15" curves.


----------



## Griff151

my skyline hot sauce car


----------



## Murv2

Mrs outdid herself this year.


----------



## KG Bird

The signs were a birthday gift from my sweetheart


----------



## MichaelE

Roco Br.193 Vectron w/sound. Decoder by Zimo, sound by Leo SoundLabs.


----------



## Chaostrain

We were at our local hobby shop yesterday and picked up this Bachmann N scale starter set. It's a nice little Durango and Silverton 0-6-0 with passenger cars. I'll be using it for the indoor garden railroad I'd talked about a while back. I decided the E-Z Track would be best for setting it on dirt. It was recommend I use this style of track, thank you. I think this will look real good making it's way through living plants. It also has the added bonus of being small enough to set up on the table in our apartment so at least I can run a train now and then to get the desire tamped down for a bit.


----------



## EMD_GP9

Hi all. As mentioned in a previous post I also collect Swiss and French models.
Here are my latest , 3, Rivarossi 231 E of the French Railways in H0 scale.
Black and Green versions are from the nationalised SNCF era but the brown version is the original from the NORD railway. These are known as "Chapelon Super Pacifics " after the great steam loco designer Andre Chapelon.
Note the valve gear which is unusual in having Oscillating cam valves hence the connection to the middle of the cylinders.










Also recently purchased are a PRR 2-10-0 and NYC Hudson with Centipede tender both by Broadway Limited.

Regards, Colin.


----------



## afboundguy

Just bought a Jordan Spreader, PRR refrigerator car, PRR 200-ton crane, spectrum 2-8-0 shell to cannibalize for parts and a new PRR "buy war bonds" N-5 caboose to add to my ever growing PRR layoutless rolling stock


----------



## Andreash

Several Tangents 86’ boxcars...GT, CSX, PC, and NYC.......about a year ago I found some old athearn 86’ boxcars. I snapped them up, as I figured I’d never see 86’ boxcars again, and of course Tangent releases them....


----------



## afboundguy

Just added a PRR blacksmithing car to my MoW crew... I need serious help!


----------



## bowerda47

Bought this a year ago to help me deal with 2020.😁


----------



## BigGRacing

Not a new purchase, but some new progress today on the Sunshine Foundation layout that some great guys in our local club are building !


----------



## Chops

Wow, that's some nice looking track going up; well planned and executed.


















Dapol OO scale Diesel Rail Car of 1933.












Hornby Class 71. Introduced about 1957ish. White shoes are for third rail pick up. Remind me to replant the tree.


----------



## shaygetz

Been awhile since I last was here, still in the hobby....53 years now...welcomed a Mantua Big Six and Mikado to my layout for $10 each. They cleaned up well and run well too. The Mike has four flanged drivers, normally the middle two are blind (flangeless). The A&P logo was a custom decal made for this road, owned by a late modeler.whose estate this came from. The boiler was badly peeling, so I painted it.

The Big Six from the same estate gave me a fit with a persistent short. Figured out that the motor was making contact with the boiler, so I lined the inside with electrical tape. That fixed it proper but, in keeping with my usual policy for keeping models in "as played with" condition I did not repaint it.


----------



## Eilif

A whole box of fun arrived recently.








You can see it all here...








Early March Box-0-Fun


A lovely box of goodies just arrived. Found a seller on HOSwap selling off a whole bunch of trains. Cheap, nicely assembled and with KD'...




chicagovalleyrailroad.blogspot.com




... but the jems of the batch are these two coil cars. 








Not sure of the brand (Athearn or Roundhouse?) but cheap coil cars are hard to come by and these are even in one of my top two favorite roads. They even came with KD's installed already!


----------



## shaygetz

Nice haul....those look to be Walther's coil cars.


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> Nice haul....those look to be Walther's coil cars.


Why hello. 
Welcome back.


----------



## Eilif

shaygetz said:


> Nice haul....those look to be Walther's coil cars.


Thanks!
I've got a Walthers coil car kit I should compare them to but I bet you're right.


----------



## shaygetz

Big Ed said:


> Why hello.
> Welcome back.


I was a bad boy at Facebook Had a nice live steam page built and gave it up to get out. Mr. Zuckertwit can find another mark.


----------



## BigGRacing

Nice to make train forum acquaintance shaygetz!
My first eBay model train purchase arrived this week, my buddy and I each bought a set, with shipping included $63 Cdn. I couldn’t pass that up for cars that are wanted in my future setup. One truck was missing a pin....so that upset us a tiny bit, but it can be fixed.


----------



## Railhead001

Finally have almost completed my CSX MOW vehicle fleet......most are custom builds off ebay or built for me.


----------



## Magic

Some mighty fine looking equipment there.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

shaygetz said:


> Been awhile since I last was here, still in the hobby....53 years now...


Welcome back.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Welcome back.


Went on a search to see the old forums I used to.post in...you guys are the only ones left standing.


----------



## Andreash

Picked up some auto carriers by Walthers proto....


----------



## Jim Purpura

As I’ve recently moved to NC thinking about getting a Legacy Norfolk and Southern GE DASH 9-44CW thoughts about this locomotive. Goal is Legacy, NS and a good lookin train.


----------



## Murv2

This is one of 9 paint sample car shells I bought that originated with Roundhouse. I finished it with scrap wood and plasticard.


----------



## afboundguy

Picked up some POW & MIA memorial HO scale set at the train show yesterday. Was sort of bummed this and a NE Patriots train set was the only HO scale stuff for sale. It was all standard gauge and O gauge stuff... 

Just purchased the A unit on ebay a few minutes ago... Just need the caboose now...


----------



## shaygetz

Always liked those Bradford Exchange sets, some are beautifully done...others...not so much. I was glad to see that the power units are flywheel equipped. Careful with the boxes, that styrofoam will etch the car sides.


----------



## Stumpy

Bachmann EMD FT set. Both NIB, from different fleabay sellers.

Found them in Bachmann's 2004 catalog. DCC & DCC-ready.










Off with their heads shells.










Brought in the 200 ton crane and easily lifted out the motors.


----------



## Murv2

Ever since I picked up this Aristocraft Ten-Wheeler I've looked for an appropriate train for her to pull. Then I saw the Roundhouse Old-time passenger cars with the gilt all over them and knew that was it. I have one more sleeper waiting on trucks.


----------



## Stumpy

Those do look good.


----------



## Railhead001

Mock up for layout extension with Bachmann and Model Power Pre-built up models. Mostly off Ebay...just need to add some weathering and good to go...

1st pic (taken prior to getting models) is actual track plan and pix after will be for the top left 2 squares where the styrofoam rectangle is to the left of the freight house....each square is 1 square foot.


----------



## Railhead001

Just received these this morning from pjstrainshack.com, built and painted/weathered. Very reasonable rates...
Below are Walthers Bud's Trucking Company Background building and Walthers Cornerstone Row House




































(Steps for rear still need to be attached)


----------



## Chaostrain

This came in from eBay this week. I was looking at N scale general stores for a whistle stop. There were many duplicates with all priced about the same. Then this came through and was unique. I was debating with myself about it when the seller sent me a discount offer. Okay, I'll take it.

I'm thinking the main floor will be the general store, the top floor will be rooms for rent, and the side building will be a café. I thought I'd build a depot platform and raise the structure to match.

For now, though, it's going to get tucked away to wait it's turn in the line of projects.


----------



## BobT

This just arrived from eBay. Appears to be all there.


----------



## Krieglok

Cool! I had a few of those kits as a teenager. I could never get them together to run right. They were good kits but I was a poor train builder...

Tom


----------



## Chaostrain

The cars placed end to end are for a garden train I want to make. Starting at the front are two water tank cars, the long gondola will be the compost car, the next 5 gondolas I'm going to cover with clear "glass" to be green houses, then comes the supply boxcar, the livestock car, the refer car, and finally the store/crew quarters car (store on bottom, crew on top). The passenger car I got off ebay for $13.80 including shipping. The rest of the cars I pickup for $1 each from a guy I found on craigslist.
It's all being supervised by Rosie the Wonder Dog. She's so old it's a wonder she's still alive.









My wife went with me and picked out the engine for $10, the cars in the boxes for $2 each and the rest for a $1 each. It's nice to have a loving partner in crime.


----------



## Krieglok

Nice haul! Cars look pretty good. The old time coaches in the boxes look interesting.

Cute senior pup. She looks like she is missing an eye. She’s a good girl not attacking the trains!

Tom


----------



## Chaostrain

Krieglok said:


> She looks like she is missing an eye.


She had damaged her eye somehow to the point it wouldn't heal so it had to be removed. It was that or have her put down. We didn't even consider the second option.


----------



## Krieglok

I understand. Dogs adapt very well to situations like that. Glad you saved her. They are worth it.

Tom


----------



## Stumpy

I guess I'm going ahead with the yard.


----------



## Chops

Sam's Model Train Reviews: A Parody

Sam's Model Trains Review may be old hat to some of you gentlemen, but for your American Cousin he is a new discovery. To be honest, Sam has his detractors, if only a few, and they are quite vocal. It is de rigueur of the hobby to have dissident voices, and if one doesn't then one does not matter. It may be surmised he has a positive impact on model rail.

For those of you who don't know this guy, he has 100K subscribers and over 900 videos, all of which
deal with model train review in HO, OO, and O scale. He does mostly British range, but also does
quite a few important American range models, particularly Bachmann. He is independent, and his
reviews are fastidious, and sometimes breathtakingly harsh when he gets a piece of junk. He
pulls no punches. If a piece is particularly good, he is impartially positive about its merits.

Having been burned quite a few times when buying overseas models of British OO, I now will not
buy any product unless I see his review first. He has never steered me wrong. I don't just get
everything that scores high, I go by the aspects most important to me, such as mechanical
soundness and reliability.

This video is a parody of a man whom I have come to respect and enjoy immensely. I hope you
get a giggle, even if you don't follow Sam.


----------



## EMD_GP9

Some recent purchases in H0m scale ( H0 scale on 12mm track)










Top Bemo G4/5 ( 2-8-0) Tender loco with bulk cement wagon. Both of the Rhätische Bahn ( RhB) Switzerland.

Lower Zeuke 0-10-0 Tank loco of the old East German Railway ( DR) with transporter wagon transporting H0 wagon over H0m tracks. Model made in the old East Germany and supposed to be rare but I have three of them including a set with loco and three coaches , boxed.
Colin.


----------



## Chops

A retooled Bachmann American, for new micro layout, "Mormon's Gulch." Runs very smoothly and evenly, a major step up from their vintage line of tender-motor driven Americans.


----------



## Chops

On my 1920's British OO layout, added this Bachmann Class 3200 Duke Dog by Bachmann. A beautiful piece that runs like a dream. I've had some issues with Bachmann in times past, but this piece received a solid rating from Sam's Model Train Review. I paid a lot, and paid again a lot for shipping, but worth it, entirely.


----------



## Krieglok

Great looking equipment there guys.

The German narrow gauge is interesting. I never knew it was made.

OO always a favorite of mine. My first OO engines and wagons were Bachman Branchline. I have purchased more since then. The Duke Dog was one of my latest purchases too...

Tom


----------



## EMD_GP9

> The German narrow gauge is interesting. I never knew it was made.


Narrow Gauge is popular in Europe in H0m and H0e scales. ( 12mm and 9mm gauge to H0 scale)
Here are some more recent arrivals - the little 0-6-0 and mine cars only arrived this morning !










Top, 0-6-0 Tank loco by Zeuke.
Zeuke is still available but not the original models in my earlier photo which date back to the 60s.
This loco is new and is fairly common and is made now by Tillig who also make Track and TT gauge items.
The wagon is standard gauge by Sachsenmodell ( Old East German) with dummy Roco loco on 12mm transporter bogies by Bemo. 
The lower set is by Roco and is probably 40 years old. These model are still available.
Here is the set in it's box.










Colin.


----------



## Railhead001

So now that I have completed my HO CSX MOW custom vehicle sets, I am having some custom Tropicana trucks being made. Below is the first batch:


----------



## Railhead001

Managed to locate some 45' Tropicana containers online by Con-Cor:


----------



## The Southern Railroad

New Guy here Just found a Flying Scotsman train set from 1976 - had the old battery transformer books track - it runs like a bear - unusual set - Had a nice level crossing plate - platform - I was happy to get it at the price I paid - I spent less than what a weeks worth of cancer sticks cost me - Now the level crossing is in brown hard color to find one post missing and plate that goes on track was missing - I've got a guy in Canada looking for me he deals in Hornby stuff Here are the photos


----------



## Chops

That is a fine, fine vintage Hornby set. I adore that old British stuff. Built for five life times. I see all metal Triang crossings of that vintage all the time on eBay, not too expensive, either. That Euro narrow gauge has me breaking out in a sweat. In Europe, as is well known, space is at a premium, so it goes to figure that those fine narrow gauge pieces would be in high demand.

I sold a pile of AHM and Tyco duplicates, and a few BB's on FeeBay. After all the fees for the "free listings:" I turned around and bought up some of these sweeties from Hornby. I only buy British when I see Sam's Trains Review, as he is unpaid and unbiased. And these things are amazing in every regard. BTW, if you are USA, shipping is currently free for orders over $70 and no VAT, so they are really quite affordable. The quality of these reviewed units is beyond exceptional.


----------



## Krieglok

Nice stuff there guys.

Southern, the LNER carriages were natural Teakwood. That gave them their brown color. Great set.

Chops, wonderful engines. I love those 4-4-0 locomotives!

Railhead, nice Tropicana collection. I have four of the modern reefers they used in their Orange Juice train service. They came in a set with a PC E44 locomotive, from MTH.

I used to see the Tropicana Train arrive everyday at their old terminal in Kearny NJ...

Tom


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Chops Nice train - I would be happy to find someone I could buy from in England with fair prices - eBay some of them are out of hand with shipping. I got hooked on these - the photo of the Blue one the guy had it listed as a Hornby Made in England when I got it - to my surprise it was made in Lima Italy - I never said anything to the guy - I ran it on the track and I was hooked on these trains The shell is a Green in photo below is a Albert hall and I got that a month ago here local flee market for $5.00 needs a cleaning on rods and wheels need to find tender for it .

Tom - thank you for letting me know on the carriages [ teak ] I have been so busy they are still sitting on the kitchen island when I posted the other day - I have trains all over the house

Over all I like my Rivarossi and Marklin - The GT Brit trains are great - I'm going to build a small country side layout short run England / Scotland farm and few buildings If I don't respond right away it is because I get busy with restorations - Enjoy the rest of the weekend


----------



## Chops

After gently breaking in these Hornbys, shot a brief video. I believe a picture would be a thousand words. Hornby outdid themselves.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Morning Chops 
Very nice [ Classical Music was a nice touch ] I signed up for a youtube account and have had zero time to to make a Vid. Looking forward to getting them put together 

Answer your question I'm on the Space Coast In Florida [ NASA } area - we get a mix of culture and idea's settling down here a wide range of trains make their way down here - which is awesome
Have a great day 
Ride The Rails
AKA "Charlie"


----------



## shaygetz

The Southern Railroad said:


> ...I spent less than what a weeks worth of cancer sticks cost me ...


A week's worth of smokes today is like a house payment...you sure those trains are worth it?😁🤪👍


----------



## The Southern Railroad

shaygetz said:


> A week's worth of smokes today is like a house payment...you sure those trains are worth it?😁🤪👍


Thank goodness I'm in Florida 😎 I won't get started on a political rant $$ on here - just living the dream down here in Florida Fair prices and good folks - Oh course we have to teach the Newbees that move down here from Snow Country how to live - they catch on after a while 🤣😁I'm Ex New Yorker🤩🥳🤣😎dual stater since I was just a pup. Living the dream 
Ride The Rails


----------



## Stumpy

Proto 2000 (blue box) E6 A-B-A set. I didn't unbox the other A unit because they really were "new". 

That's going to be more than 30" of motive power.


----------



## shaygetz

Given to me by a modeling friend...doesn't fit his evolving operational desires. A modern Athearn Ready To Run series GP40(?), DCC ready. Who am I to deny food and shelter to unwanted toys?


----------



## The Southern Railroad

shaygetz said:


> View attachment 560910
> View attachment 560911
> 
> 
> Given to me by a modeling friend...doesn't fit his evolving operational desires. A modern Athearn Ready To Run series GP40(?), DCC ready. Who am I to deny food and shelter to unwanted toys?


That made my morning [ The Food and Shelter unwanted toys ] First my nick name Charlie - it came from a Christmas Cartoon - the Island of unwanted toys - " Who wants a Charlie in a box ? " [ Ok figure out which one that was.,: The Cartoon.
Moving on I even keep photos and odds and ends from unwanted collections I bought or that was passed to me for safe keeping - the next one I call my Bob train - why you ask ? , because the guy in the photos name is Bob, he is no longer with us , but he still rides the rails, in memory " Without the past - we would have no future" - Charlie, not 
sure what he was thinking when he was building them, I left them the way I just got them , they run with the shell loose on them , yep and Bobs photo hangs in my train room with others, 'Ride The Rails" 

.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Another train set Vintage Life Like , a cool find for what it is - the accessories were never opened Santa Fe 3560 and 3056 had track transformer , animals loading pen cars and trucks still sealed in packets , no box , did have paperwork , one of my pickers found it, good price $40.00 and a vintage men's silver ring - yep, less the the price of a carton of smokes and an old silver ring roughly $55 Total pay out for the stuff - I don't need all the extra's - debating keeping it all together or dumping all but the train engines and cars on eBay regardless it was a cool find for what it is - The Old Style Pickup trucks in the bag is really what I took a liking to.- Disclaimer - following me on this forum can lead you on a path of no return - once you start hoarding trains , there is no known cure for the disease -Until Next Time - "Ride The Rails" .


----------



## Eilif

Haven't posted much recently but I recently acquired a big lot of modern WC equipment at a phenomenal price.









I took the time to photograph the hoppers specifically.








Wisconsin Central Jackpot Part 1.


The Wisconsin Central has slowly been working it's way into my collection and my heart. As an interesting Midwestern line it already piqued...




chicagovalleyrailroad.blogspot.com




Really great cars. 








Will do another blog post at some point with pics of the rest.


----------



## shaygetz

Exxon presentation piece...no maker on the box, but I'm thinking it's Model Power (suggestions welcome), given to me by my boss at the foundry. At one time we made pump castings for them.

I just finished putting Intermountain 33" wheel sets on it, so it rolls like greased lightning. Fond of all the reporting marks on the tank ends, something not often done by low end model makers.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

shaygetz said:


> Exxon presentation piece...no maker on the box, but I'm thinking it's Model Power (suggestions welcome), given to me by my boss at the foundry. At one time we made pump castings for them.
> 
> I just finished putting Intermountain 33" wheel sets on it, so it rolls like greased lightning. Fond of all the reporting marks on the tank ends, something not often done by low end model makers.
> View attachment 561545


Morning *shaygetz*
Here is photo with box
Hope this helped
Most were not clearly marked or even marked I*'ll look in my tanker box I packed away indicators on these would be the ladder section mid tank they are thick and not to proper scale on that part - I'll get back to you on that part
"Ride The Rails"


----------



## Eilif

That is really cool! I've got a bunch of Mehano heated tank cars but that Exxon I've not seen and is by far the best paint job.

Its such an unusual model of a specific and short lived prototype. I think it was the first R2R modern style tank car. If they had made it without the heating equipment it'd probably be a much more common and longer produced model.

As for brand, I'm not sure about Model Power but in addition to Mehano's own packaging alot of these were sold by AHM and the tooling may have originated with Roco:


Tank Car -50ft. In-Transit Heated



Some more info about the prototype here.





Prototype For AHM In-Transit Heated Tank Car - Model Railroader Magazine - Model Railroading, Model Trains, Reviews, Track Plans, and Forums


Model Railroader is the world's largest magazine on model trains and model railroad layouts. We feature beginner and advanced help on all model railroading scales, including layout track plans, model railroad product reviews, model train news, and model railroad forums.



cs.trains.com


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks for the info, guys. I recall mine came in a relatively plain box telling me not to play with it because of small parts.😁👍. It certainly stands out in a string of oil cans...


----------



## Junnyquest

I bought an Atlas RS-1 in the Ann Arbor Wabash Bluebird scheme (pre-late 50's) two weeks ago. Been looking for several months. Was lucky enough to be approached by Forum member christoperreed29 who said he had a friend who would part with one. He had read my introduction post mentioning that I was looking for this locomotive. Score!










Here it is on the seller's dining room table. There were two more pics showing different angles of the boxed loco on the same table. Was happy to pay the asking price of $100, shipping included.

No, wait!!!

_This_ is the locomotive I paid $100 for, but that christoperreed29 isn't ever planning on shipping to me. It was a scam!

I didn't realize at the time that christoperreed29 (doesn't spell too well) had just joined minutes before contacting me. He clearly owns the locomotive because the pics he furnished are not anywhere on the internet. And like I said, I've been searching for several months. Seller said he would ship my new locomotive on his way to work, and then provide a tracking number. But none of that ever happened.

This person is clearly a model train guy. Who else would know what a mid-2000's Atlas RS-1 in the Ann Arbor Wabash Bluebird scheme was? And I suppose he's even a regular on this forum. Who else would be reading the introduction posts? It would be easy for the moderators to find out who created the fictitious account by comparing IP addresses, but I digress.

Anyway, lesson learned. 

I did actually find the same locomotive on eBay last week. New old stock. Just cost about double what I thought I would spend, what with paying for two identical locomotives and ending up with just the one... 

And a few sour grapes.


----------



## Railhead001

A rare find on ebay, an HO scale diecast intermodal crane:


----------



## J.Albert1949

Atlas HO GP38.
Getting dcc installed and setup was "a job" (this was the "dcc-ready" version).
The engine came out of the box with an "unplugged" 8-pin socket, and also a 21-pin connection with a "dummy board" plugged into it.
I tried several 8-pin decoders, couldn't get them to work (after taking out the 21-pin dummy board).

So... I ordered an ESU "LokPilot 5" 21 pin decoder.
That went on, the engine ran, but... trying to decipher the "functions" (using JMRI) was incomprehensible to me, at least in the beginning.
Watched a couple of videos on how to do it, finally figured out to get headlights "independently controllable" and also adjusted the speed tables "upward" (engine seemed to run "too slow" at first).

Doing ok now. Although in the future, I'll try to find "earlier versions" of the LokPilot decoders (version 3, 4, etc.) that offer easier (i.e., less featured) programming setups...


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lighting 
I received lighting for my passenger cars and just got my lamp posts all coming in from China - 
I bought a set of 5 lamp posts to see what they would look like and I like them - only tip of one came off which is ok - I plan to order about 50 more from the guy on eBay Working on my new layout and a layout for a client 
Here is what they look like - nothing exciting - but for the price and service from China you could not beat the deals /


----------



## Lemonhawk

You might look at a pulse width modulation circuit if you want those LED's in the street lamps to be dim. Very nice looking!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lemonhawk said:


> You might look at a pulse width modulation circuit if you want those LED's in the street lamps to be dim. Very nice looking!


Morning Lemonhawk
the guy carries the boards and dimmers as well - I make a lot of my own items as far as Electronics and so on here are photos of what he has if anyone wants to check the guy out his user ID is --- [ wehonest_cn ] ---- I have bought a few things and they come in a fair time and the guy will answer emails through eBay - again you can not really beat the price and it saves time and effort Last photo is of the lights I bought for my passenger cars - they beat the old school lights hands down - I'm upgrading a lot of what I have he has instructions and links to other items to help those who do not know what they are doing - and you have to read the whole page in his listings at the bottom click on his photos they take you to other parts - well that is it for today I have to do the dreaded dishes - Have a good day all


----------



## Darrenmb

Posted on oo page, but forgot to add pics, got it about a month or so ago, a 2nd Hornby flying Scotsman from the 70,s with the much desired chuff chuff tender, pics of the blade that scrapes a textured plate that goes into an echo chamber


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Darrenmb said:


> Posted on oo page, but forgot to add pics, got it about a month or so ago, a 2nd Hornby flying Scotsman from the 70,s with the much desired chuff chuff tender, pics of the blade that scrapes a textured plate that goes into an echo chamber


Very Nice - I have a Scotsmen as well great trains 😀😀 It came with three trailing cars


----------



## Darrenmb

Yup, comes with 3 teak coaches, I have about 7 ( I think) Memory isnt what it used to be, I. Have found myself buying stuff online and when I comes I already have it…….


----------



## flyboy2610

Darrenmb said:


> Yup, comes with 3 teak coaches, I have about 7 ( I think) Memory isnt what it used to be, I. Have found myself buying stuff online and when I comes I already have it…….


The best way to locate a misplaced tool is to buy a replacement.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

I have gone off my rocker - I'm working on a NASA Build In HO and One Build In O - and it is a Florida Thing - NACAR / NASA / Disney and Circus anyways I Bought a Sears Set that I have on another post and a Marx Train and Turnpike - so now where to fit in a Marklin 1 Gauge so I can use 1:32 Sears Slot cars - This all started with a nice Retro Sears AllState Train Set - well I started searching for more Marx / Sears / Happi - Time items well this is what I found / and there is more - to lazy to list it all [ Before you scratch your head about - Sears Santa Happi-Time Santa's below - most of us started out with a Train Set Under a Christmas Tree and some of us got slot cars as well ] Hence my new obsession - The Ghost Of Christmas Past made me buy this stuff (( I had to blame it on someone))) Oh 
The Train and Turnpikes Sets I bought last month I just added it to the on going drama so you can see where I'm going
😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀





































😀😀😀😀


----------



## Darrenmb

I bought myself. Slot cars a couple years back when I was on eBay looking for train stuff, and some
Slot cars popped up in the search, had me reliving my childhood…..


----------



## Darrenmb

I thought this was for trains only, so didn’t post it back then, and if it is for trains only, please accept my apologies..


----------



## flyboy2610

Darrenmb said:


> I thought this was for trains only, so didn’t post it back then, and if it is for trains only, please accept my apologies..


Nah, you're good!


----------



## Chops

Roco Italian State Railways 4-4-4. Applied a Soviet red start to the nose. Rode behind a similar beast back in '64 out of Moscow to Helsinki, Finland. Long story that, but I remember this hissing, snorting beast towering over me, and it looked a lot like this. Been looking for this model since 1975. Finally got it!!










I work in the medical field, so always a sucker for anything medico-train related. This a Brawa.


----------



## Chops

Darrenmb said:


> I thought this was for trains only, so didn’t post it back then, and if it is for trains only, please accept my apologies..


Fabulous slot set, never seen one like that. Thanks for posting! It's a latest acquisition, right?


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Train N Turnpike HO Scale 
Chops Not sure who your statement was directed at - I have bought a total of 6 Slot car sets over the past 5 weeks
The Union Pacific is hard to find in good shape there are a couple still on eBay with busted ladders and parts missing [ I also hit all the other auction sites including craigslist ] - I'm extremely picky when it comes to having a shell in good shape - these sets are awesome and going on a big build - the track is not the greatest train wise - the slot cars are great - the sets came with a couple different train engines - I only have the UP sets at this point in HO and O - as far as posting slot cars on this site why not as the trains and slot cars are a big part of Americana and as you see they go together Marx Toy Company Started this debate - if your going to have a layout then do it up right - you buy cars that just sit and look pretty [ accessories ] - Marx was right - and to say how many of us have boats - mechanical operating items in our sets - lights bells whistles and so on - my post above was just the past couple weeks it takes time for the postal service to bring my stuff [ GAR} all new to me [ and I'm buying more ]😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Darrenmb said:


> I bought myself. Slot cars a couple years back when I was on eBay looking for train stuff, and some
> Slot cars popped up in the search, had me reliving my childhood…..
> View attachment 564911
> View attachment 564912
> View attachment 564913


AWESOME COLOR on the Jag 70 - That is a nice looking car well done - I'll have to look around for that one -
Is it a Scalextric ????


----------



## Darrenmb

Yes, it’s a scalextric set, with a couple of track pack extensions , I have 4 cars, set came with two formula one cars, then my wife bought me the e type and the escort! I stayed occupied during the quarantine!!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Darrenmb said:


> Yes, it’s a scalextric set, with a couple of track pack extensions , I have 4 cars, set came with two formula one cars, then my wife bought me the e type and the escort! I stayed occupied during the quarantine!!


Awesome !!!! 😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## Darrenmb

A little hard to focus on, but it’s this year’s Christmas wagon from Hornby


----------



## Darrenmb

Along with what I already have….


----------



## Darrenmb

And with rest of Christmas train


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Nothing really special :: Found a Marx School House Complete with Accessories Came in the mail today - it was nice all the parts are there which I'm happy with box - 80% good End flaps gone - it is a nice unit a bit dusty dirty / tonight's clean up project - I through a flash light underneath to show you, for those who don't know how the gray windows show people and items molded in the plastic. The swing was broken easy fix / it had some rare accessories / hard to find / Oh / I got more slot cars last photo / trying to complete Ungar slot car sets / I'm missing the gray color / cars will be fully restored / I only have the Red track on that with blue battery box and blue cross over - I collect 1944 - to about 1979 items - Ok that is it for today


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Another day in Paradise - One of my pickers picked up some items this weekend and dropped by today Tyco Union Pacific stuff - and some molds and old scenery boxes from Life Like [ I didn't photo it all ] - The Interesting stuff was all rubber molds for building parts - one of the plastic pieces that was molded is seen in photos - I'm going to make a new mold and make stone wall fence sections - The UP stuff came with boxes Red Box Mantua / They will get packed away for now , till I find a home for them , I have more then enough Passenger coach cars - I have to take it all when he shows up [ you never know what he is going to show up with next / zero complaints / he tells me what he pays - I can't find them that cheap - he is well taken care of for finding stuff regardless what he pays ]- But the piece I'm going to make a mold with - for wall section - is in last photo it will look great for what I'm doing - weather job will also being added once molded " Ride The Rails "


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Well, it has been one of those weeks, people selling off trains like I've never seen before, I went and picked these tonight , Atlas HO Scale Roundhouse sealed kit [ which I'll just trade off It was a package deal } and a Lionel New York Central Flyer train set / the only reason I picked these up / the price was right and the engine and tender were in real nice condition - keeper / might have been used a couple times / The Rest of the set Goes in a freebee build pile
[ Freebee builds are when I put a set together for a kid in need ] Over all happy to have a Engine and Tender in good shape . .


----------



## Chaostrain

A while back I watched a video from a guy that builds layouts for others. He was build a bi-level HO on a single sheet of plywood with it remaining in one piece. In one segment he talked about having a cheap short engine for testing. What he showed was a 4 wheeled diesel switcher. I thought it was a good idea so I went in search of one. I also looked at 0-4-0s. Cheap? Yeah, good luck with that. I placed a bid on an 0-4-0 with tender. 

I figured it would be out bid anyway, so when something came through I made an offer. It was accepted and I ended up with this for $14 off Ebay. It needs some cleaning to run good. I'm already thinking about loosing the body and building something custom and unusual. 


















But of course I didn't get out bid so I got this one for $18 off Ebay. It runs great. I'm happy with it. It'll also work as a back up tester.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Lehigh Valley LionChief Set : I get a lot of strange calls at times . people wanting to sell their trains , Story goes , the Kid did not want this, his Grandfather was going to toss it in the trash, - just another one of those meet the guy some place deals and not get to test it, wel -,He through a price I could not turn down, worth the parts at worst, No, it runs light a dream - makes all kinds of noise . bells horn and so on ,- now mind you - I don't own any of these - but have requests for fixing them , well off to the chip world now - so I can keep up with demands, the 21th century - I tossed everything but the Engine track and power supply on the net they sold in less then one day [ it was cheap ] , I have to much stuff as it is , anyways I laid the track up on floor - "they are pretty cool none the less" - it is the first time I bought a used unit untested and had to do nothing to it. Sad part the kid knew the value, he just didn't care. Can't complain Well now I have a test board / track to put on a piece of ply today , [ I have test - run boards laid up for everything but American Flyer ] The Box will get tossed and the Engine will get kicked up to eBay at some point. No need for it


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Bachmann Amway Express Train Set Hard To find : Cool old school shipping box ; the only thing that was not in the box was the transformer which is no big deal missing a couple parts to the buildings ; I did a trade deal , I stopped with the Z Scale The guy called and traded the Bachmann set and Vienna Regulator all for a West German + a Toy Fair Car extra track and Z Scale Started set. Can't complain, I could but you guys don't want to hear it anyways and I bought 3 Slot cars set at the Flee Farm this morning , it's going to be an all night repair fest - I got nothing fixed today


----------



## Murv2

Lumber loads from American Model Builders Inc:








Flat car is an old Athearn wood and metal kit.


----------



## Murv2

Alco 628 by Athearn:


----------



## KG Bird

Murv2 said:


> Alco 628 by Athearn:
> View attachment 569825


Beautiful!

My dad used to work for that railroad back in the day (late 60's to early 70's)


----------



## KG Bird

Early Xmas gift, this Walthers/Life Like EMD FP-7. The headlight and number boards are almost blinding. 

Absolutely love it!


----------



## KG Bird

Here it is in action


----------



## Hotrackguy

I recently picked up the Lego Disney Train and Station (71044). Made a shelf and mounted it (without the station).


----------



## Bogomips622

Picked this up at an online auction for $35 plus shipping this last weekend.


----------



## Old_Hobo

My first, and only, Lionel car….but I’m a Scrooge McDuck fan, so…..


----------



## Spruslayer

Some new centerbeam flats and tankers for the fleet and a turntable for the new shelf build going up next year
And every ones favorite Canadian mistress of the nite Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## Model Train Depo

I picked up an HO PRR collection with over 300 items including 40 plus passenger cars. Quality items to say the least....


----------



## Old_Hobo

Found this at my local train store, from a collection, $15.00, like new condition……

RTR Athearn, metal wheels….changed the plastic knuckle couplers to Kadee’s…..added a shot of dullcote….


----------



## The Southern Railroad

I bought a collection of Prewar Lionel Today - 90 % of the collection I will keep and trade some off at some point - Just not sure right now I swore I would not get started on these - rooms is already tight around here - I couldn't help my self - These are the first ones I have had since I was a kid, the ones I had as a kid were lost to a flood - I did not photo all the stuff I bought today but it was a nice collection of cool old trains - I haven't even done research on these yet , clueless on most prewar - just do not get them in for repairs - it is a huge HO area down here on the Space Coast - so between that and repair on clients items, I'll be busy this week - Cheers


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Ok - Day two here are the rest of the toys I bought mostly prewar and a huge standard gauge - I picked these up today, I packed my tiny car out yesterday
It is a happy camper day.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Those look like they are in excellent shape!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Old_Hobo said:


> Those look like they are in excellent shape!


Morning Hobo , yes, They were all in good condition for the age nothing major wrong, the only things that had a touch of corrosion were the accessories that he had stored outside the house but in ok condition, I'm still sorting and unpacking stuff - It all started with finding my Dad's train, so the items that were on the layout were lost to a flood - I found a catalog online and paperwork - and decided to in Memory of my father - to buy everything made in 1946 - to do so I had to buy the trains I photographed above - the whole collection - most of it is going to be trading material, I'm lacking as of this morning about 16 pieces I think maybe 20 tops from completing 1946 Catalog, I'm lacking 4 of the engines 2020, 726, 671, 703, Station house, the number 38 water tower 164 and two cars, and maybe one transformer along with 6 passenger car's - "Ride The Rails"


----------



## JeffHurl

Got this BLI Mikado today for Christmas from my family. I got 3 gift cards that paid for all but about $20. I'm eager to try it out, but I need to clean my track. I have been carving foam, and have lots of small debris all over the place.


----------



## Chops

The Southern Railroad said:


> I bought a collection of Prewar Lionel Today - 90 % of the collection I will keep and trade some off at some point - Just not sure right now I swore I would not get started on these - rooms is already tight around here - I couldn't help my self - These are the first ones I have had since I was a kid, the ones I had as a kid were lost to a flood - I did not photo all the stuff I bought today but it was a nice collection of cool old trains - I haven't even done research on these yet , clueless on most prewar - just do not get them in for repairs - it is a huge HO area down here on the Space Coast - so between that and repair on clients items, I'll be busy this week - Cheers
> View attachment 573648
> View attachment 573649
> View attachment 573650
> View attachment 573651
> View attachment 573652


Oh freakin' wow. Trying to sell those off will be like cutting your pinky off with a dull knife. Hard to guess as to the value, as the demographic that values the Pre-War stuff is shrinking rapidly. But then, some things are beyond value.


----------



## Chops

Picked this up from Australia for $50 (the shipping was almost as much). Swedish National Railways, it is a Guterzuglok Be 4/4. Designed for subsidiary branch lines. It will be getting the Red Star treatment and joining my "Soviet Memories" fleet.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Chops said:


> Oh freakin' wow. Trying to sell those off will be like cutting your pinky off with a dull knife. Hard to guess as to the value, as the demographic that values the Pre-War stuff is shrinking rapidly. But then, some things are beyond value.


The Standard gauge I just put in a request to a friend and he is sending track - you are very right it is hard to put value on this I'm a HO guy - I only sell off extra stuff on the net one of my family members said just about what you said but in stronger terms , where the blank are you going to find those again , your not, My Aunt is 87 and grew up around trains.


----------



## Chops

Be still, my beating heart. That is wonderous.


----------



## Stumpy

Suydam roundhose kit & extra stall.

How 'bout those original prices.


----------



## Stumpy

Oak Leaf Shipping & Storage by Bar Mills

Unopened. "Stole it" price.










I've had a watch setup for this kit on flea bay ever since I saw one posted here a few months ago. $30, so a bit over what they retailed for.


----------



## Stumpy

I've been looking for one of these for a while now.









Same shop had this 4-pack of N&W 34' hoppers, so I subsidized freight cost. 









And these Oxford Diecasts too.


----------



## MichaelE

Nice stuff everyone.

Here is a big honkin' BR.232 ex-East German, ex-Deutsche Bahn, Erfurter Bahn on a beauty pass through Oberrittersgrün:


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Stumpy said:


> Stumpy: This one is very cool, I have not seen this one before - Nice find - Now I'm going to have to search Pee-Bay for one
> 👀😁😁
> View attachment 574128


----------



## MichaelE

Chops said:


> View attachment 574044
> 
> Picked this up from Australia for $50 (the shipping was almost as much). Swedish National Railways, it is a Guterzuglok Be 4/4. Designed for subsidiary branch lines. It will be getting the Red Star treatment and joining my "Soviet Memories" fleet.


You'll have to find a GDR Br.132 for your Soviet era collection. Those were originally built by the Soviet Union for East Germany. After re-unification DB absorbed all East German equipment and track.


----------



## Chops

A Swedish branchline eletric has beeen purchased by the Central Planning Committee in Novoborisk and will soon enter freight service. (Kleinbahn 4/4, Be).


----------



## The Southern Railroad

The Last of The Prewar items, as above I have been buying out a collection, they dug out the rest of the cars, accessories, animals lead made in France and a set of tin freight items marked Hornby Series which I've never seen, they are awesome, and about 6 sets of the 309 Lionel signs in boxes and another oddball set of signs made by Comet Metal Products I added a few photos, Making this brief today big train show in Deland Florida this weekend, I'm going up to see if I can find the few pieces I'm lacking for my dads rebuild from 1946 
Cheers


----------



## KG Bird

This Walthers log car


----------



## MichaelE

Picked up these three Roco NOS flat cars from 1985 for $14 and change each:
I'm hoping to find six more.










To be pulled by the new Piko Br.232 Eurfurter Bahn Service locomotive:


----------



## Chops

Lotta wood, Micheal E. Layout looks amazing, as always.


----------



## Chops

Landed this NOS Athearn SW1500. Back in the day, that being '70's for me, this stuff was like gold what with its flywheels allowing for smooth low to medium running, whereas just about everything else was geared to Run 8. The Marx caboose I had on hand needed some head end power. Marx is the King of El Cheapo, but don't laugh until you've tried it. This rugged old stuff, with its cast on brake wheel, hugs the rails as good as top shelf Kadee. Don't know what tweaks they gave the wheel sets, but it bangs over frogs, diamonds, and poorly laid track without a whimper. I really enjoy this old Marx stuff.

For North American, I generally shoot for that '70's toyish look, anyways, so it works out fine for me.


















Moving this thread out of S scale.


----------



## Chops

View attachment 575291
View attachment 575292
View attachment 575293


I landed this from a private seller in the UK. It is NOS, showing no assembly nor signs of tread wear. As near as I can tell, the writing is Russian Cyrillic, and the emblems upon the stock is for *CCCP *with characteristic Hammer & Sickle.
The paperwork strongly indicates a Soviet origin. As yet, I've not been able to figure out the manufacturer.

One European specialist thinks it is Soviet, which he probably knows a lot more than I, but my experience with Soviet model trains is that they tended to come as a complete set with such accessories as one might want; these things were not typically sold separately. Secondly, the quality of detailing is much more than I usually expect for a Soviet model. Lastly, most Soviets, except those who were more equal than others, were quite poor so if there was a purchase like this, it would often be for a school group by the school group. Bottom line: I don't know who made this.


----------



## MichaelE

That's a great find. It might be an add-on set for a train set, but these look much too detailed to be Soviet train set fodder. These might be an upper-end set for the politician model railroaders during the Cold War.

It is Soviet and the manufacturer is MNHN. sadly, there is little information about this brand, but as purely conjecture, it would not surprise me if this company was bought out by a former East German company, PIKO.


----------



## JeffHurl

JeffHurl said:


> Got this BLI Mikado today for Christmas from my family. I got 3 gift cards that paid for all but about $20. I'm eager to try it out, but I need to clean my track. I have been carving foam, and have lots of small debris all over the place.
> View attachment 574041


Update:. DOA

Makes a racket and won't move.


----------



## Chops

I am told that the Cyrillic "MNHN" translates into "Mini." I had her up and running for a considerable period of time this weekend, and was pleasantly surprised, no, shocked, that not only was it highly detailed that it ran like a Swiss Watch, not withstanding that it was absent a drawbar, The gearing was set very, very low, so a high RPM produced a smooth, waddling gait most appropriate to this type of locomotive. In comparison to a Hornby 0-4-0 type, which runs perhaps between 200 to 300 SMPH, it was delightful. Not much of a puller, it was barely able to haul its two coach consist, quite nicely done and freewheeling, around the broadest of radii. Another anomaly that I would put down to Soviet quality control is that the locomotive came with a rather large air reservoir mounted on top of the boiler. None of the accompanying paperwork indicated such a fixture, but rather a bulbous sand dome, which was included in the detail packet, and attached cleanly. The paint and markings were exceptionally well done, and replete with the sinister hammer and scythe logo. Overall, I was quite impressed with its smooth running and nice detail, and rather wished more of my British locomotives ran as well. Hope to post some video later this evening. 

As MichealE remarks, I too wonder if it was farmed out to the East German PIKO. I've seen a few Soviet toys, and most are rather crude stamped metal, wood, or in the case of dolls, celluloid- the same stuff movie film is/was made of.


----------



## MichaelE

Glad to hear it runs as good as it looks. That is really some nice detail that I would not have expected from Soviet manufacture at that time. I suppose they could have been trying to show off Soviet superiority by competing with Märklin, Roco, and Brawa at that time period.


----------



## Murv2

Went to a train show today. I was doing pretty good, not spending any money (too many projects already), not quite as hard as it sounds because I bypass the Lionel tables and am not interested in modern railroads. But then, in the last row before all the train exhibits, there was a guy with a good 50 old steam engines in HO. I tried to resist, but he had a like-new Rivarossi Heisler:








And one I've never seen before, a 2-4-4T. I think it's also a Rivarossi, or maybe someone converted it from a 2-4-0. Needs a little paint, and decals but it's a neat engine:


----------



## afboundguy

Got a new 3D printer! The Aquila X2 which is basically an exact clone of the Ender 3 V2 just cheaper...


----------



## MichaelE

Another set of three log wagens for pulling behind the Br.232 Erfurter Bahn Service locomotive. This makes six for the train. I should have bought two sets. These are selling well. Made by TRIX in Germany, they are 76'.


----------



## Stumpy

The WWII German locos in camo have always caught my eye. So I have a Kriegslok Baureihe 52 on the way. Picked up these for a flat car load. Advertised as 1/87 but they're 1/72, so we'll see how they work out. 

They are ancient. The price sticker on the one still in shrink wrap says 99 cents.


----------



## MichaelE

The Germans turned out out those locomotives like Detroit was turning out cars. Over 6000 of the Br.52 were built by thirteen different manufacturers. The Deutsches Reichsbahn didn't retire this locomotive until 1988.

Even the ÖBB didn't retire them until 1976.

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> Can't wait to see it!


I expect it'll be a while.

Here's the pic from the listing.


----------



## Murv2

I'm really excited about this locomotive, because it checks off so many boxes for me.
1. My first brass engine.
2. Historically significant. "Old Maude" was the first Mallet in the United States.
3. Aristocraft is my favorite locomotive company. This model was in the 1958 catalog but not the 1962 catalog
4. B&O is my favorite railroad. The caboose is the only piece of rolling stock I have that belonged to my father.

Still trying to decide whether to have it painted or not.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Murv2 said:


> View attachment 577421
> 
> I'm really excited about this locomotive, because it checks off so many boxes for me.
> 1. My first brass engine.
> 2. Historically significant. "Old Maude" was the first Mallet in the United States.
> 3. Aristocraft is my favorite locomotive company. This model was in the 1958 catalog but not the 1962 catalog
> 4. B&O is my favorite railroad. The caboose is the only piece of rolling stock I have that belonged to my father.
> 
> Still trying to decide whether to have it painted or not.


Nice engine - I'd leave it - A friend has a few Brass Engines - he highly polished them - very cool stuff
Aristocraft carried New One Model Trains as well they had a good thing going at one time - It is also cool you have something of your Dads 
- Those were the days


----------



## Valsmere

Landed a Marklin Super Chief set I had been looking for!


----------



## MichaelE

Bemo ABe 8/12 Allegra Triebwagen


----------



## J.Albert1949

Here's a Proto 1000 RS2 I got a few days' back.
It's from the time period after Walthers acquired the LifeLike product line, but before they started calling them "Walthers Proto" (the box does say "Walthers" in small print, with a 2010 date).

I was expecting "a job" getting dcc into it, but to my surprise when I took the shell off, it had a 9-pin connector with a "dummy board" plugged into it. I took a TCS T1 decoder (that had never worked to my satisfaction before), plugged it in, and away it went, just fine. Even got the headlights working well in a few minutes using JMRI.

Back around 1957-58 or so, I got my first cab ride in a New Haven RS2 (or RS3, can't remember) similar to this one, in Georgetown, CT. I should have quit while I was ahead!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

MichaelE said:


> Bemo ABe 8/12 Allegra Triebwagen


Love the houses - Very Nice Stuff - I'm pretty fond of the building architecture - as I also fix and repair clocks / Cuckoo Clocks and Music Boxes 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Sorry I haven't been posting lately. Got a few things recently.

A Bachmann HO DeWitt Clinton and so many cars that it forms possibly the most complete DeWitt Clinton set ever. It's so complete in fact that it's even more complete than the real life DeWitt Clinton train.









A post-war Lionel O gauge rocket launching US Marines train, and a new rocket carrying car to go with it that carries the same kind of rockets. I'm hoping to get more Marine cars to go with it like the cannon car. I already have a car that looks similar to the helicopter launching car that originally went with its set, but the plastic piece the helicopter would sit on is broken and I'm not sure it matches the paint scheme for the one the set would have.









3 things that were from the Roadside America display. The Soundolier power supply was from the first auction, but the track display and tunnel were from the most recent auction.


----------



## afboundguy

Won an FM H24-66 on ebay the other day to add to my PRR "rarity" collection as I'm starting to call it!


----------



## JeffHurl

That's cool!


----------



## daveo228i

All my Z stuff is new, just started into it last several months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Southern Railroad

daveo228i said:


> All my Z stuff is new, just started into it last several months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome Aboard - Your collection will only grow - You might want to look into joining the TCA 





Toy Train Collectors | Train Collectors Association


Gateway to the Train Collectors Association in Strasburg, PA. The Association focuses on toy trains and is one of the world's largest and most respected collecting societies. It operates the National Toy Train Museum and provides services and information on the toy train collecting hobby to its...




www.tcatrains.org


----------



## MichaelE

Finally decided to buy an ESU Lokprogrammer. Best railroad electronics I've purchased since I bought the NCE Powercab four years ago.

I've decided that all future locomotives will be Loksound equipped and _may_ change decoders in those that currently use Uhlenbrock and Zimo.


----------



## Stumpy

MichaelE said:


> Finally decided to buy an ESU Lokprogrammer.


A serial cable? Old skool


----------



## MichaelE

I was surprised to see they were still using a DB9 connector for RS232 serial com. It is converted to a USB connector on the computer end and it configures the com port itself in Win 11.


----------



## Stumpy

At work our RF antennas still use DB9 serial and they're the "modern" ones.

I've found that gear user in manufacturing (SCADA) is always a bit behind the times. On the PLCs we use RS-485 is still standard/native and ethernet is an option.


----------



## Lemonhawk

DB-9's are old school, but very reliable.


----------



## Dennis461

A Proto 2000 stock car. Need to pry it open to add weight. 
This is maybe my third purchase of an upper end piece of rolling stock.
Everything else is Life-Like, Tyco, Varney, and Bachmann


----------



## SF Gal

Today I took a drive as it was 72F, the warmest day this year.
I drove down to Lombard Hobbies, In Lombard, Illinois.
Jeff is still working there with a lot of helpers! Last I was in the store was about 2009 so I was shocked at the vast choices of products at my disposal...gosh, I was plesently surprised!!! Very clean and organized too!!!!
Looks like they do a brisk business in internet sales as the cashiers case had orders stacked 3 high!









Of course a girl with a charge card is dangerious and I walked away with a few things....








A 4 pack of generic decoders, a Sante Fe lighted Billboard, a road striping pen, and I pulled the trigger on a brand NEW gas station, as I found a cheap Exxon gas station I got via a flea market was not to scale. You can read about that fiasco here. Excited about the gas station as it will be front and center of the town....where the exxon station is in this picture.









So a lot to do to keep going on the scenery on my BIG L SanteFe Layout!!!


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Walthers: Set of 12 The Great Circus Train Car set in original shipper boxes - Very happy with the deal the guy gave me - They came today - very fair price on them 😎😎


----------



## Murv2

Working on the Hillside Holler, and finished this moonshiner's shack:








The kit is from Vollmer. Obviously the Moonshiners are more enthusiastic about perfecting their hooch than up keep on the cabin.


----------



## Stumpy

That looks great!


----------



## SF Gal

You possibly have seen my new Standard Gas Station build thread at the corner of main and route66 on my Big L layout....









I lighted it with a lot of nano LED's so it looks pretty realistic at night...









Just a small piece of the whole town that it is a work in progress....it is a anchor or focal point of the town at it is right in the middle of the viewers focus. Finished on the last day of March 2022.


----------



## J.Albert1949

Kato RS2.

Found this "on the 'bay" for a good price. It came with a Digitrax decoder already installed.

My experience buying engines that have had decoders installed has been touch-and-go in the past, but this one runs fine out-of-the-box.

All the Kato "details" like grab irons, etc, were already pre-installed.
Pretty much just put it on the track and "go".
I did have to change out one coupler -- the head was slightly bent and the curly-cue was too low.

I created a new entry in my Roco z21 control app for it, and take about 6 shots (selectively focused) which I then merged into a focus-stacked final image:


----------



## scott7891

Well I went nuts for a few days now and bought a ton of stuff. I'll have to upload pictures later but I won some items from an auction and bought stuff at the Great Scale Model Train Show.

*HO Scale*
Broadway Limited Q2 4-4-6-4 Duplex
Broadway Limited S2 Turbine 6-8-6
Broadway Limited T1 4-4-4-4 Duplex
Broadway Limited J3A 4-8-4
2x Bachmann Spectrum B&O 2-8-0's
Bachmann Spectrum Western Maryland 2-8-0
Bachmann Spectrum Southern 2-8-0 Green livery
Bachmann Spectrum B&O High Boiler 4-6-0
Bachmann B&O 4-4-0
6 Centralia Car Shop P85 Passenger cars
MTH Western Maryland gondola
Walthers B&O caboose
Walthers C&O caboose
15 Walther Passenger reefer boxcars
Unknown Santa Fe and Pennsylvania porthole window caboose
Scores of $5 freight car w/ Kadees specials
Couple of already built structures for $5 and $10 a piece
Scrap box full of random HO scenery like telephone poles, wires, etc.

*O Scale*
MTH Station with additional platforms included
Trackside warehouse


----------



## Murv2

Stumpy said:


> That looks great!


Thanks. The rest of the holler is still in progress








I also picked up this used Athearn Trainmaster a couple weeks ago. It needed handrails, numberboards, headlight covers and a couple steps fixed. All that's done now.


----------



## MichaelE

The goods shed on the Langwies station grounds arrived yesterday. This is my first laser cut wood kit. I hope I don't muck it up. The wood is beautifully stained but not quite dark enough so I'll be going over it with a darker stain before assembly.

The other package is four sheets of cobblestone surface for which I need a strip of about 1cm x 6" for the sidewalk in front of the station. I'll have a lot left over for other places to use down in Michaelstadt.


----------



## Old_Hobo

BLI 6,000 gal tank car, new in box, $25.00 at a train show…..super detail! 😁


----------



## J.Albert1949

Found this Proto 1000 RS2 on ebay. Put a Soundrtrax (motor only) MC2H104at into it along with LED lights. Seems to be doing fine:


----------



## Stumpy

Walthers Mainline F7A-B set. Still in factory shrink wrap. $150.











































EMD F7A-B Set - Standard DC -- Southern Railway #6714, 6180 (green, imitation aluminum, gold)


Add classic diesel power to your HO roster in minutes with WalthersMainline F7 A and B units! With the arrival of the F7 in 1949, EMD had exactly what railroads needed to begin dieselizing with a vengeance. Geared for freight or passenger service, they were equally at home in either...




www.walthers.com


----------



## SF Gal

Stumpy said:


> Walthers Mainline F7A-B set. Still in factory shrink wrap. $150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMD F7A-B Set - Standard DC -- Southern Railway #6714, 6180 (green, imitation aluminum, gold)
> 
> 
> Add classic diesel power to your HO roster in minutes with WalthersMainline F7 A and B units! With the arrival of the F7 in 1949, EMD had exactly what railroads needed to begin dieselizing with a vengeance. Geared for freight or passenger service, they were equally at home in either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walthers.com


That is a sweet deal...what a find! $100 off retail will get you a DCC control and sound too. I imagine the B isn't powered but none the less, if they had it in a Warbonnet, I'd spring for it too.


----------



## Chops

Fabulous entries, all of which I have not seen before. The German militaria is most interesting. I read history and am not a great fan of the period, but as a strictly historical piece it is quite fascinating and no history should ever be cancelled due to its inconvenience.

MichealE, your photography and your layout is world class amazing. In a word, "stunning."


----------



## Chops

New from Nikellty, who is selling under eBay under the for sale in eBay on the forum. Arrived packed with extraordinary care, sent quickly, and reasonable prices. 










and


----------



## Stumpy

SF Gal said:


> I imagine the B isn't powered


T'is. I wouldn't have pulled the trigger if it wasn't. 

I just can't get into the whole "dummy loco" thing. It just seems that a locomotive should have power... a personal problem I guess. And I always double-head with diesels (and even some with steam) because I just like the way it looks.

I'll get a couple of DigiTrax decoders on order soon. 

Not into sound, although I have a 3 locos that came with it. Seems to wow the spectators I have had at the layout... both of them.


----------



## Stumpy

Wow.

Sometime back I ordered an NCE D13J decoder for a Mantua 0-6-0T. It didn't work. I emailed NCE and they sent me a 4 pack. That was cool.

Since I sold the Mantua I forgot about them until this evening when I was pawing through my stash. Same 9-pin connector as on the Walther's F7s. Same wire colors and pin-outs. Great!!

So I installed one on the B unit, put it on the track and hit track power. Electrical smoke. 

Put the DC board back in the B unit and it still runs.

I'm done with NCE.


----------



## Lemonhawk

That's a little strange. I think you can plug 8 pin decoders in rotated 180 and not damage them, they won't work that way but should not be damaged. Not sure if you do the same sort of thing with the 9 pin connector. Did it really smoke the Decoder?


----------



## Stumpy

Lemonhawk said:


> Did it really smoke the Decoder?


Literally. Little plume of blue smoke and the electri-fried smell.

The socket/plug has the notch so you can't connect it backwards. Even so, on the connector and the decoder socket I made sure I had green-to-green, black-to-black, etc.

So far I have not been able to find another decoder with that "quick plug" socket.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I have a really nice Bachman decapod, that came to a halt and let out a bunch of "steam". Quite realistic, unfortunately is was a one time event!


----------



## Stumpy




----------



## Stumpy

I summoned the intestinal fortitude and plugged in another NCE D13J decoder into the B unit. No smoke, but the loco responded to nothing. Pulled it off and the decoder was hot.

The NCE decoders are now defunct. I addressed each one with a hammer so I wouldn't repeat the stupidity above.

I'll "roll my own" for these and any other locos I get with what, as far as I can tell, have NCE-only (proprietary?) "quick plug" connections.

On another note: Walthers Mainline DCC ready of this "vintage" isn't. "DCC ready" doesn't mean you have to solder.

As always, it's a hobby, when *_* PO's you just leave it alone for a while.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Sounds like someone has done some extra wiring that is not DCC.


----------



## Stumpy

Then it was done at the factory, because they were factory-sealed when I got them.


----------



## Chops

So, this is a NCE issue, not Bachmann?


----------



## JeffHurl

Stumpy said:


> Literally. Little plume of blue smoke and the electri-fried smell.
> 
> The socket/plug has the notch so you can't connect it backwards. Even so, on the connector and the decoder socket I made sure I had green-to-green, black-to-black, etc.
> 
> So far I have not been able to find another decoder with that "quick plug" socket.


Maybe Lucas started making decoders? 

Sorry.. obscure reference to classic British sports cars... Terrible electronics that often "let out the magic smoke" from the wires, lol. Once you let the smoke out, the wires no longer conduct electricity.

Maybe this will help...









Not sure what tool is used to get the smoke into the wiring...


----------



## Stumpy

Chops said:


> So, this is a NCE issue, not Bachmann?


In my case the loco is Walthers Mainline


----------



## Chops

Long winded story short, I sold off my entire lot of expensive imported Hornby OO set track for pennies on the dollar to some happy bloke in the Shetland Islands. Since I offered free shipping, I actually lost triple on the deal. Every scrap of it to replace it with this:










That is the balance of $800 worth of Bachmann NS EZ track. Why, you ask? Well, when helping Jimmy out with his EZ Empire a few months ago, I had the jaw dropping experience of discovering that my cherished vintage British OO worked astronomically better on that stuff than on my expensive, imported Hornby jazz. $800 better, in fact. Stuff that ran sort of OK ran brilliantly on Jimmy's EZ. And no, it was not simply a question of clean track, Jimmy's track was actually unclean, and I clean my wheels and track like a madman.






I spent all my money on model trains, women, and song. The rest I wasted.


----------



## afboundguy

Got an old Athern PRR S12 for super cheap off stealbay this week!


----------



## Chops

Major score, AFbound. Have not seen that one by Athearn before, it is sure to be a gem. 

I always wanted a Shay; this Queen of the Forest. I can only imagine what caconophy and fireworks it was for this beast to haul a hundred loaded buggies out of the primeval depths. Thanks to Nikellty, who is selling things on the for sale/eBay thread, at very reasonable prices in wonderful condition, I got one!! She will do service mostly upon the under construction 3' x 5' Mormon's Gulch layout, with its 15 inch radii. 

BTW: Fortunately, Nikellty did a excellent job of packing her for her long trip. She arrived with the PO Priority box squashed, a foot print, and minor abrasions. No one believes me when I say that the PO, and UPS no better, is really out of control. But, all is well that ends well, Nikelty's packing saved a disaster.


----------



## afboundguy

Chops said:


> Major score, AFbound. Have not seen that one by Athearn before, it is sure to be a gem.


That's exactly why I jumped on it and I'm shocked I got it for $20 shipped!!! I haven't seen one and glad you validated my feelings on the purchase!!!


----------



## Chops

As you are a PRR guy, it doesn't get much cooler than that.


----------



## Chops

😀 Not knowing what to expect, I lowered the Shay onto the rails and gave it a go. I was fearing anything from the whine of a split drive gear to the intricate gearing and universals binding up solid. Instead, It silently glided out at a breath taking slow rate of scale speed and faltered not at all. Enough to make me want to sell everything and model forestry rail instead. Absolutely splendid. Looks, and weighs, as good as any brass piece, and probably runs as good as any I've ever seen. 

Anyways, this is a three truck behemoth; a lot of locomotive for my small space. As nice as it is, I am wondering...I'd really like a cute little Heisler or Climax, or even one of those bitty vertical boiler contraptions. Anyone interested in a trade?


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Photos, not the greatest New Camera - working bugs out of it - Anywot 5 Vintage HO models
2-6-6-2 Timber Mantua Top one
2-6-6-2 Timber
Pretty Hard to Find { I have found nothing on it yet - only spent an hour in the google machine } Fliecshmann German WW2 Red with the symbols on the tender and the front - I've only seen these by Marklin and only seen one seller in the Netherlands on Pee-bay selling them - Can not find any info on it, 4-6-2
The long one 4-4-4-4 Unmarked I found one on the eBay in sad shape and the guy wanted " WANTED / ASKING almost $500" Maybe Browser Not sure haven't done homework on it
Also got a Brass Alco / not photographed - Not sure what I'm doing with these yet Other than one of the 2-6-6-2 which I decided is getting a repaint


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Chops said:


> I spent all my money on model trains, women, and song. The rest I wasted.


Now that is funny 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁 - I have to get off here and find some thing constructive to do - Like clean my shop


----------



## afboundguy

Just got a PRR test weight car...


----------



## The Southern Railroad

Well, I sorta stopped buying for a while - till I came across / Found a Lionel Standard gauge set on the net with nice boxes - I'm now the second owner of this Christmas train { I got a big thing with Christmas} which is pretty cool- I got the original track with it as well -the only thing missing was the transformer - which I have no shortage on - The guy through in a Hornby clock works set with it for an extra $50 / I added $25 to it - as it would add weight to the Standard gauge set being shipped - No complaints it just came today in the mail - I stumbled on it - it was a pick up only I told the guy I would pay for all the shipping - I had no way to pick it up in Texas - I'm in FL - anyhow I get a message he would do so - pretty happy to have it it was his fathers who served a WW2 Vet.He wanted the trains to stay together - and so be it - I also got the catalog with it


----------



## Lemonhawk

Went to an Estate sale today and picked up $65 worth of HO things. A Mantua 2-10-0, a blue box Switcher with parts still to be installed, 2 blue box refers, blue box tank car and a Design Preservation Model kit #103 Cuttings Scissor Co. Everything looks to be in excellent condition. The Mantua Decapod is very heavy! Have not tried anything out yet.


----------



## SF Gal

I like that SantaFe switcher....sweet. Nice haul.


----------



## Murv2

Got this from the local used train shop and after gluing the back axle together twice, greasing the motor and fixing up the tender it's a mediocre runner. But it is pretty sharp looking.


----------



## Old_Hobo

My local train store ordered this for me from Walthers, and it arrived today…..


----------



## MichaelE

Great applied details on that. Very nice.


----------



## Chops

Major score, Lemonhawk. I never knew Mantua did a decapod. I can envision that thing pounding your rails to tatters.


----------



## Old_Hobo

?????


----------



## Lemonhawk

Chops, With a little cleaning, the Mantua Decapod actually works quite nicely on the test track! It will creep along and its really heavy. It looks terrific with all those rods moving. The bad news is that the brush spring holder is on a pin directly screwed into the motor and the motor is then screwed to the chassis, so to convert it to DCC I'll need to use an insulting screw and tape under the motor or figure out how to insulate the spring pin. I might start a separate discussion on that.


----------



## Murv2

Just picked up my first Varney engine:








Obviously it needs some work, but I'm still stoked. Already have a spare tender.


----------



## Popz55

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just curious if anyone around here has bought some new train stuff for their collections or layouts... Spill it now, hehehe :smilie_daumenpos:


I bought a new/open box 2021Lionel Lionchief Pennsylvania Flyer off EBay original list for $169.00 made offer and then got another 10% off total $118.00. Everything was in box, said volume was real low. There’s a real complicated way using remote, but I have the Lionel App on phone and all sound was turned off. A train I’m putting together for my twin grandsons added a few cars to make a train 🚂 n was cheaper than from others for a new one $299.00 and up and run great with all sounds.


----------



## Popz55

Popz55 said:


> I bought a new/open box 2021Lionel Lionchief Pennsylvania Flyer off EBay original list for $169.00 made offer and then got another 10% off total $118.00. Everything was in box, said volume was real low. There’s a real complicated way using remote, but I have the Lionel App on phone and all sound was turned off. A train I’m putting together for my twin grandsons added a few cars to make a train 🚂 n was cheaper than from others for a new one $299.00 and up and run great with all sounds.





Popz55 said:


> I bought a new/open box 2021Lionel Lionchief Pennsylvania Flyer off EBay original list for $169.00 made offer and then got another 10% off total $118.00. Everything was in box, said volume was real low. There’s a real complicated way using remote, but I have the Lionel App on phone and all sound was turned off. A train I’m putting together for my twin grandsons added a few cars to make a train 🚂 n was cheaper than from others for a new one $299.00 and up and run great with all sounds.


just arrived today a Walthers HO track cleaning car n got a good deal on Amazon $16.27 tax and shipping. Can’t wait to try it out, I’ll let you know how it works.


----------



## Chops

Rapido Sterling 4-2-2. Out of production, limited run, had to step up to acquire this gem. The level of detail is exquisite, yes, but what really gets me is the level of function. This thing doesn't run; she regally glides across the landscape surveying her Queendom. The firebox glow does not just glow a dull red, there are dancing, flickering flames. I gotta gether a crew, soon. The prototype was first manufactured in 1870 for express service from York to London, and had a top speed of 85 MPH, which for a world that generally moved at the speed of horse or sail, this must have been like the Concorde. Her drivers stood at 8 feet 1 inch. The exquisite Victorian decor and the pin striped splashers slay me.


----------



## Murv2

Baldwin VO-1000 by Stewart.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Found this Athearn blue box un-built kit….built up real nice, added Kadees, metal wheels and a shot of Dullcoat….just as nice a tank car as any I have….


----------



## SF Gal

Sweet tanker as you do not see many with the walkway and handrails around the hatch.
I bought 2 tank cars like that premade with kaydee and metal wheels, by Athern Roundhouse line for Around $26 each...


----------



## Old_Hobo

Nice! Those are the same cars as mine….looks like they are a fairly recent version…..

I paid $10 CDN for the used blue box kit at my local train store….

By the way, I don’t think yours has Kadees….Athearn uses plastic McHenrys on their RTR cars….


----------



## Raege

Got a new 2 me 282 mikado runs well and digging the tsunami sound compared to other engines


----------



## Old_Hobo

Picked this up at the 2022 Edmonton Train Show….nothing real special, new Athearn RTR…..replaced plastic McHenrys with Athearn #5’s, and that’s it….


----------



## SF Gal

Curious why a gondola would have a roof with ice block hatches?


----------



## Old_Hobo

Actually, those are hooks built into the roof to enable it to be lifted off to get at the load, which was usually steel sheets or coils….the roof protects the load from the weather, so the load doesn’t rust….

This type of gondola pre-dates those more modern steel coil cars….


----------



## Murv2

I made something similar out of a quality craft kit:


----------



## Old_Hobo

Just found this used (but new in box) Atlas Trainline kit at my local train store….built up nice, good molded on details, crisp lettering…..installed Kadees and metal wheels, which were included with the kit….shot of Dullcote, and voila….


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Got 4 great finds last weekend at the Reading Railroad Modelers Meet. One was a Bee Line mousepad from the museum to replace my ancient one that was falling apart. I also got two Era 1 locomotives, an Adler and a Tri-ang Rocket, always love the real early locomotives. But my favorite thing was a PRR T1 that seems to have been custom painted into the Reading Crusader's paint scheme. All the trains need some cleaning and lubrication, and the T1 needs some wires soldered, but the motors and mechanisms seem to be functional.


----------



## dbat77

I have not made any purchases this year. I hope to rectify this situation soon. Lol.


----------



## GTW son

Have been looking at this excavator on ebay,
I was surprised, don't know why, to find on at CREDIT VALLEY RR on Fri ended up getting three for the price of one.


----------



## Chops

Use it to bury the car.


----------



## GTW son

Actually it's a pick up we 3D printed as well as the dozer.
3D is a neat option but as you can see plastic models are just better.
Then there's my hack paint job.


----------



## welltohell

got a steam loco of an unknown manufacturer and a tyco mantua up diesel(possibly an F unit)


----------



## retirementhobby

got this louis Marx stream liner partial set from a friends' basmenet this week. it's been stored there for over 40 years. 
no power source, and no idea what I'll do with it.


----------



## BigGRacing

Got a new to me early pre Christmas buy this morning of a working Shay, cars and caboose with DCC installed. What a beautiful layout that Brian had with his scratchbuilt Bluenose alongside the wall. Some pics of my new purchase and some of his layout. Sad to see him moving.


----------



## JeffHurl

That is really cool! I love the shay, and those log cars are awesome 😎


----------



## KG Bird

Early Xmas gift. This GE U25C diesel made by Korea Brass. The lighting on this engine is beautiful, even the cab is lit with engineers inside.


----------

